# Avis aux amateurs de rugby



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

Pour tous les amateurs de rugby, un salon iChat est ouvert pendant le Tournoi des Six Nations, venez nous rejoindre *letournoidessixnations*


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Bonne idée kaviar ! 

je te rejoints tout de suite  

Viendez y vous autres !


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

Ca y est...

Ils sont tous devenus fous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

Y'a des bières et des tofs de filles vulgaires dans votre salon?


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des bières et des tofs de filles vulgaires dans votre salon?


Tu peux toujours venir pour te faire une idée !!!

PS : N'oublie pas les chips


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des bières et des tofs de filles vulgaires dans votre salon?


Boh, tu sais on connait la musique...

les garçons dans les vestiaires, tout ça...


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des bières et des tofs de filles vulgaires dans votre salon?


Forcement!
si tu viens


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des bières et des tofs de filles vulgaires dans votre salon?




Dans le mien, ya des bierres, des gauffres, et les filles en vrai  Mais nous ne sommes pas vulgaires


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dans le mien, ya des bierres, des gauffres, et les filles en vrai  Mais nous ne sommes pas vulgaires



   
Bonne après midi


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dans le mien, ya des bierres, des gauffres, et les filles en vrai  Mais nous ne sommes pas vulgaires


Viens nous rejoindre au salon alors ! 

tu tape "pomme" "majuscule" "G" puis "letournoidessixnations" et voilà

En plus j'ai un profond respect pour le club que tu soutiens


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dans le mien, ya des bierres, des gauffres, et les filles en vrai  Mais nous ne sommes pas vulgaires


webcam ?


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

Après un *Irelande - Italie*, ou le salon n'a pas connu la grande foule, on vous attend pour *Angleterre - Galles*


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

Tant qu'il y a pas AS Thairé le faniou contre SC Rochefort je viens pas.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

*Autant sortir de suite les bières.*
Pas besoin de match de rugby ni de troisième mi-temps.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

Ma galloise de collègue va pleurer lundi, comme d'hab


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ma galloise de collègue va pleurer lundi, comme d'hab


Une bonne raison pour la réconforter


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2006)

Mais non ils vont gagner les Gallois!!! Ya pas de soucis ya Sean :love:

Aller je vais voir le match!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

Les gallois vont gagner aussi sur que l'Italie va gagner le tournois


----------



## Warflo (4 Février 2006)

Lien rapide


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

Bon plus qu'une mi-temps pour ceux qui voudrait nous rejoindre

Lien direct au salon letournoidessixnations

Sinon le salon sera ouvert demain vers 15h30 pour *Ecosse - France*


----------



## kaviar (4 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les gallois vont gagner aussi sur que l'Italie va gagner le tournois


Te reste plus qu'à réconforter ta collègue  

Bon et bien après cette démonstration anglaise le salon ferme pour aujourd'hui, merci à ceux qui y sont passés   

Réouverture demain 15h30 pour Ecosse - France


----------



## kaviar (5 Février 2006)

Réouverture du salon

Ecosse - France


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Amis de l'ovalie, c'et tout vert !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

Je le regarde sur *France 2*.


----------



## kaviar (5 Février 2006)

Pour le salon, c'est part ici...


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je le regarde sur *France 2*.


Moi aussi, et en plus, j'echange mes impression subjective sur le salon !

Viens nous rejoindre mon canard ! Plus on est de fous, plus on rit


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, et en plus, j'echange mes impression subjective sur le salon !
> 
> Viens nous rejoindre mon canard ! Plus on est de fous, plus on rit



Je n'ai pas de compte .mac désolé.


----------



## kaviar (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de compte .mac désolé.


un compte AIM fonctionne aussi

Pour un identifiant, c'est par ici


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

Merci, c'est très sympa.  

Néanmoins je ne compte pas en ouvrir, AOL et moi on est fâché...


----------



## kaviar (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Merci, c'est très sympa.
> 
> Néanmoins je ne compte pas en ouvrir, AOL et moi on est fâché...


L'identifiant AIM fonctionne avec ICHAT !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

Je crois avoir mon identifiant mais impossible de me connecter...


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir mon identifiant mais impossible de me connecter...


Comment ça ? (plus précis stp)


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? (plus précis stp)



Désolé, on pourrait faire un petit test sur le tournois des six nations? Voir si je peux l'atteindre.


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, on pourrait faire un petit test sur le tournois des six nations? Voir si je peux l'atteindre.


 Quand tu veux, mais tout de suite 

c'est pomme+maj+G puis tournoidessixnations


----------



## Warflo (5 Février 2006)

Ou juste pomme-G si tu es sous Panther


----------



## nicogala (5 Février 2006)

AHHHH ils ont été bidon !! Décevant... pfff... voilà ce qui arrive quand Castaignede, Rougerie et Laharague manquent à l'appel... 
Allé, vivement qu'on écrase l'Irlande


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux, mais tout de suite
> 
> c'est pomme+maj+G puis tournoidessixnations



Bon, quand je veux me connecter il me demande mon mot de passe, je le rentre et il me dit qu'il est incorrecte...


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quand je veux me connecter il me demande mon mot de passe, je le rentre et il me dit qu'il est incorrecte...



Quand tu veux te connecter à Ichat ou au salon rugby ?

Ton mots de passe ou le nom de la conversation ?


----------



## kaviar (5 Février 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Allé, vivement qu'on écrase l'Irlande



A ce propos, le salon sera ouvert le 11 février pour la 3ème journée du tournoi, au programme
*France - Irlande
Italie - Angleterre*

Je n'ai pas les horraires pour l'instant (si quelqu'un les a merci de les mettre) Le salon ouvre 1/2 heure avant le coup d'envoie. En attendant voici le calendrier des rencontres.

J'espère vous y voir nombreux.

Mobyduck il nous reste une semaine pour résoudre ton problème, je te contact via MP


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux te connecter à Ichat ou au salon rugby ?
> 
> Ton mots de passe ou le nom de la conversation ?



C'est bien le mot de passe de mon compte. Bizarrement quand je l'ai créé j'avais entré mon pseudo avec la majuscule et quand il me réclame mon mot de passe il n'y est plus...que je le corrige ou non ça ne change rien...

Edit: C'est bon, problème résolu.


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, le salon sera ouvert le 11 février pour la 3ème journée du tournoi, au programme
> *France - Irlande
> Italie - Angleterre*
> 
> ...



Pour les horaires cliquez là


----------



## kaviar (11 Février 2006)

Réouverture du salon, aujourd'hui
*France - Irlande
Italie - Angleterre*

Le lien direct...

Il vous reste encore une mi-temps pour nous rejoindre !!

à suivre 
*Italie - Angleterre*


----------



## kaviar (11 Février 2006)

Après un France-Irlande ou les français nous ont fait peur....

*Italie - Angleterre*

Le lien direct...


----------



## kaviar (12 Février 2006)

Réouverture du salon....

*Pays de Galles - Ecosse*

Le lien direct...


----------



## kaviar (12 Mars 2006)

C'est réouvert pour *LE* match de ce Tournoi des six nations
*France - Angleterre*

Le lien direct...

Les pronostics commencent...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2006)

Alors les gars, faut vous bouger un peu le match va bientôt commencer!


----------



## Lamar (12 Mars 2006)

Superbe victoire du Quinze de France, les Anglais, je veux dire nos amis les rosbeefs n'ont pas fait le poids. Parfait.
Ceci dit j'ai rarement vu une équipe anglaise aussi mauvaise et je ne crois pas que c'était seulement le jeu français qui les rendait aussi mauvais.
(désolé mais je n'utilise pas ichat ).


----------



## valoriel (12 Mars 2006)

Des anglais fidèles à leurs traditions: c'est à dire pourris


----------



## kaviar (13 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> (désolé mais je n'utilise pas ichat ).


Il te reste une semaine pour t'y mettre et venir nous rejoindre pour le dernier match


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Des anglais fidèles à leurs traditions: c'est à dire pourris



Mais non, ils jouent comme ils conduisent...à gauche.


----------



## Lamar (13 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste une semaine pour t'y mettre et venir nous rejoindre pour le dernier match


Je vais essayer, ça semble intéressant  (et recombo)


----------



## y&b (13 Mars 2006)

En tout cas, beau match tout de même, ce crunch© ...
Désolé d'avoir quité leurs amateurs de rugby du salon Ichat "letournoidessixnation" avant l'heure, j'aurait bien fais la fin du match avec vous 
Vivement le prochain !


----------



## Dory (13 Mars 2006)

Les Français partent favoris...il faut toucher du bois.


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Des anglais fidèles à leurs traditions: c'est à dire pourris


J'ai eu les félicitations de tous les irlandais et ecossais aujourd'hui :love:


----------



## y&b (13 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les Français partent favoris...il faut toucher du bois.



Oui, mais pas la cuillère !!


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais pas la cuillère !!


trop tard, on ne peux pas être battu les anglais sont derrière (et puis n'oublions pas nos amis italiens   )


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

le match Angleterre/Irlande vaudra certainement le coup d'être regardé....


----------



## y&b (13 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, on ne peux pas être battu les anglais sont derrière (et puis n'oublions pas nos amis italiens   )



En belle progression qui plus est !  ( l'effet Bervisier )

Pour le reste, je sais bien, mais c'etait juste pour faire un trait d'humour   

Au passage, remercie nos amis ecossais et nos amis irlandais également !


----------



## kaviar (14 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le match Angleterre/Irlande vaudra certainement le coup d'être regardé....


Celui la il va être chaud !!!! Quelqu'un aurait un lien avec le classement mis à jour, parce qu'il va falloir sortir les calculettes


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

par ici.....il y a  tout ce qu'il faut.....


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

Et de ce coté


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> En belle progression qui plus est !  ( l'effet Bervisier )





L'effet Berbisier


----------



## y&b (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> L'effet Berbisier



:rose: Ahh Ouii, mais là, tu vois, tout ça quoi, c'est hier *soir   

*Mais merci pour la correction 

Ça prouve qu'ils y en a qui suivent !


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait un lien avec le classement mis à jour, parce qu'il va falloir sortir les calculettes


que les Français gagnent au Pays de Galles (condition _sine qua non_ !), je vois mal les Anglais prendre une rouste (même si ils perdent !), à Twickenham, de plus ! 
même si, évidemment, les Irlandais veulent gagner leur dernier match pour la victoire finale (contre une nation cordialement détestée...), les Anglais auront l'orgueil et l'envie de gagner "à la maison" !.... 
donc si les Français gagnent chez les "diables rouges"....la voie royale est ouverte pour gagner le trophée...

P.S : la différence de points contre l'Irlande est largement favorable à la France.....:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

C'est surtout que le rugby est une véritable passiion pour moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> que les Français gagne au Pays de Galles (condition _sine qua non_ !), je vois mal les Anglais prendre une rouste (même si ils perdent !), à Twickenham, de plus !
> même si, évidemment, les Irlandais veulent gagner leur dernier match pour la victoire finale (contre une nation cordialement détestée...), les Anglais auront l'orgueil et l'envie de gagner "à la maison" !....
> donc si les Français gagnent chez les "diables rouges"....la voie royale est ouverte pour gagner le trophée...



Pour faire encore plus simple si les Irlandais gagnent avec 30 points de plus que les Anglais et qu'on gagne quand même le match contre les Gallois de très peu , les irlandais gagnent


----------



## kaviar (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que le rugby est une véritable passiion pour moi


Alors pourquoi on ne t'as jamais vu sur le salon !!!



			
				 tirhum a dit:
			
		

> les Anglais auront l'orgueil et l'envie de gagner "à la maison" !....
> donc si les Français gagnent chez les "diables rouges"....la voie royale est ouverte pour gagner le trophée...


En toute logique oui. On se rerouve maintenant dans la situatiion de soutenir samedi les Anglais.....


----------



## y&b (14 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> En toute logique oui. On se rerouve maintenant dans la situatiion de soutenir samedi les Anglais.....


  :hein: Ah NON, ça jamais ... quoi que... :rose:


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> En toute logique oui. On se rerouve maintenant dans la situatiion de soutenir samedi les Anglais.....


:afraid: aoh my god !!!....:afraid:

Les Anglais même s'ils perdent (j'ai des doutes là-dessus), sauront défendre contre le jeu Irlandais qui est, je pense, assez lisible....(cf : contre l'Ecosse)


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi on ne t'as jamais vu sur le salon !!!





J'étais dans un pub irlandais parisien samedi dernier a regarde les anglais se prendre une rouste enfin rouste :sleep:. Les Francais appart l'engagement physique n'ont rien fait ce n'est pas en jouant comme cela qu'on va être champion du monde , il n'y a aucun jeu


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'étais dans un pub irlandais parisien samedi dernier a regarde les anglais se prendre une rouste enfin rouste :sleep:. Les Francais appart l'engagement physique n'ont rien fait ce n'est pas en jouant comme cela qu'on va être champion du monde , il n'y a aucun jeu



Peut-être, mais on les a torché les Britons champion du monde.


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'étais dans un pub irlandais parisien samedi dernier a regarde les anglais se prendre une rouste enfin rouste :sleep:. Les Francais appart l'engagement physique n'ont rien fait ce n'est pas en jouant comme cela qu'on va être champion du monde , il n'y a aucun jeu


c'est pas faux, mais il y a du jeu quand même, par intermittences et puis on ne vas pas retomber dans les vieux travers : _"on a perdu, mais on a fait du beau jeu"...._ 
maintenant physiquement, l'équipe de France est capable de résister même face au jeux les plus "brutaux" qui soient (Springboks, par exemple...), alors ne boudons pas notre plaisir !!  :love: 

de toutes façon, la seule équipe qui "envoie" du jeu à pratiquement tous ses matchs...c'est qui à votre avis ?!..... 

un indice ?........ 
:love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

T'as pas encore dessiné des rugbymen tout nus toi?
Kess tu fous?


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore dessiné des rugbymen tout nus toi?
> Kess tu fous?


*Pinaise !!!* :afraid:  j'savais bien, k'j'avais marché sur un _"truc"_ !!......:mouais: 
parfois on ramène de ces _"machins"_ sous ses godasses !!....   
:love: 
désolé, les gars je mets la "bouboule orange" à la corbeille et je reviens.....:rateau:  

bon...
et nan, jamais dessiné ça.... 
_j'suis sûr que ça plairaît à certaines....(même à certains d'ailleurs)...  
_

P.S : mais bon, il existe déjà des calendriers, alors.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas faux, mais il y a du jeu quand même, par intermittences et puis on ne vas pas retomber dans les vieux travers : _"on a perdu, mais on a fait du beau jeu"...._
> maintenant physiquement, l'équipe de France est capable de résister même face au jeux les plus "brutaux" qui soient (Springboks, par exemple...), alors ne boudons pas notre plaisir !!  :love:
> 
> de toutes façon, la seule équipe qui "envoie" du jeu à pratiquement tous ses matchs...c'est qui à votre avis ?!.....
> ...



Il n'y a aucun jeu . Il y a rien du tout . Cette équipe de France est nulle , aucune nouveauté dans la composition de l'équipe appart Martin et Swerzbcki . Remplacer Michalak mettre a la place Boyet en 10  . Appart quelques joueurs rien d'interessant :sleep: . Cruel , moi ? Non réaliste 

De plus l'engagement physique était minime ce samedi quand tu vois le numéro 10 des anglais , tu rigoles , regardes ses mensurations tu comprendras ce que je veux dire :sleep:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais on les a torché les Britons champion du monde.



J'aurai aimé qu'on les torche en 2003 , c tout :sleep: . Depuis 2 ans , l'équipe des bretons est très très mauvaise aucun mérite a avoir gagné


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

toi tu es du genre à choisir le verre à moitié vide, quand il y a un verre à moitié plein...... 
si l'équipe de France est nulle; dis moi alors quelle équipe trouve grace à tes yeux ?!......:mouais: 
_bon pas les Anglais, tu en as déjà parlé (et je suis d'accord là dessus)...._:rateau: 

mmmhh...alors....?  

si l'engagement physique était nul samedi (note : demander à Castaignède...), c'est peux être passque les joueurs français ont mis leur homologues anglais sous "l'éteignoir" ?.......

les Australiens sont en recherche d'un jeu et d'une efficacité....
les "Boks" ne savent que défendre....


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> toi tu es du genre à choisir le verre à moitié vide, quand il y a un verre à moitié plein......
> si l'équipe de France est nulle; dis moi alors quelle équipe trouve grace à tes yeux ?!......:mouais:
> _bon pas les Anglais, tu en as déjà parlé (et je suis d'accord là dessus)...._:rateau:
> 
> ...




La seule équipe qui me plaît actuellement : les blacks :rose: . L'equipe de France m'a séduit durant sa tournée de novembre , c tout  . 

Il y a eu un engagement physique mais pas assez pour contrer les black  et puis le petit prince est devenu bodybuildé :rose: . Ibanez est un très très grand joueur , j'aime le rugby et je n'aime pas Bernie qui lèche trop Michalak qu'on le mette un peu sur le banc


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

les "Blacks" sont des extra-terrestres !......:love::love::love:

y'a jamais eu de grand n°10 en France, comme il y en a eu en N.Z, ou en Australie, ou Angleterre (la carrière de Wilkinson est malheureusement bien compromise...), alors on met qui à la place de Michalak ? 
_je ne suis ni "pro", ni "anti" Michalak ou tout autre joueur ........_


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> les "Blacks" sont des extra-terrestres !......:love::love::love:
> 
> y'a jamais eu de grand n°10 en France, comme il y en a eu en N.Z, ou en Australie, ou Angleterre (la carrière de Wilkinson est malheureusement bien compromise...), alors on met qui à la place de Michalak ?
> _je ne suis ni "pro", ni "anti" Michalak ou tout autre joueur ........_




Oh que si on a eu des grand n°10  . Je le redis on met Benjamin Boyet en 10 :rose:


----------



## Lamar (14 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

débat intéressant, mais je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire que l'équipe de France est nulle et qu'il n'y a pas de jeu. Ce n'est plus le rugby des 20 dernières années, c'est sûr, mais l'environnement a évolué aussi : le professionnalisme a, à mon avis, entrainé un jeu plus physique ou le talent pur est un peu mis à mal. Ceci dit l'équipe de France a toujours le "french flair" et est toujours capable de battre n'importe qui, Blacks y compris. Trois essais ont quand même été marqués (sans doute pas après de superbes envolées (j'ai pas vu le premier :mouais: ) mais c'est pas mal. En plus j'ai trouvé le match assez intéressant à regarder (beaucoup plus qu'un match de foot en tout cas). Dernier point, en fait c'était ce que je voulais dire au départ, la défense française (entrainée par un Anglais, si je ne dis pas de bétises) est imperméable et surtout ne commet pas beaucoup de fautes (n'est ce pas M. Magne  ). A partir de là, peu d'essais encaissés et pas de pénalités à la pelle concédées : les Anglais ne peuvent plus nous battre  

Nicolas

P.S. StJohnPerse, ne pas confondre Bretons et Britons !


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> ...la défense française (entrainée par un Anglais, si je ne dis pas de bétises)....


ouaip !! David Ellis......


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. StJohnPerse, ne pas confondre Bretons et Britons !




Je ne confond pas , j'écris très vite et je ne me relis pas :rose: . Je vais écrire un ptit truc tout a l'heure


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Il n'y a personne sur ichat


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

Le salon est ouvert !!!!


----------



## Lamar (18 Mars 2006)

C'est parti, c'est super, venez


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

Préparez les




Sortez les




Et venez nous rejoindre.....


----------



## Lamar (18 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Préparez les
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2006)

manqur plus que les irlandais gagnent sans trop de points contre les anglais et cela sera parfait
de quoi feter ça lundi


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mars 2006)

Désolé Kaviar, j'ai eu une déconnection...encore.  :mouais:

Ensuite c'est iChat qui a fait des siennes...navré.  :rose:


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2006)

sont cons ces france 2 ils te basculent vers fr3 sans te le dire :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sont cons ces france 2 ils te basculent vers fr3 sans te le dire :mouais:


C'est sur que les frères Bogdanoff, ça fait un choc


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que les frères Bogdanoff, ça fait un choque



Un cho*c* oui...


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un cho*c* oui...


Aussi oui


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2006)

24-28 yes les irlandais


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Aussi oui




Pas de quoi être cho*k*é, hein?


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2006)

ON va aller se boire une guinnes au pub du coin :love:


----------



## Lamar (18 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

me revoilou !
Alors je tourne le dos et les Français se mettent à marquer ... super  
Bon, ben encore un Tournoi pour nous  

Merci à Kaviar pour l'initiative du chat, c'était très sympa.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Le chat devrait être mit en place durant les journées de coupe d'europe aussi


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le chat devrait être mit en place durant les journées de coupe d'europe aussi


Mais il sera, il sera  et pour tous les matchs télédiffusés, donc n'hésitez pas à les indiqués ici, lorsqu'ils sont prévus


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Mais il sera, il sera  et pour tous les matchs télédiffusés, donc n'hésitez pas à les indiqués ici, lorsqu'ils sont prévus




Sport + ne compte pas :rose:


----------



## kaviar (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sport + ne compte pas :rose:


Si tu fais les commentaires en direct pour ceux qui comme moi non pas, pourquoi pas   


J'alliai oublier de remercier tous ceux qui sont venus régulièrement ou pas tout au long de ce tournoi et qui on permis à cette petite expérience de prendre forme


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai pas Sport +


----------



## y&b (19 Mars 2006)

Bien comptent d'apprendre que le salon va se poursuivre pour les match à venir, et visible par *tout le monde *.
D'ailleurs, à ce propos, ne serait-il pas posiible de renomer ce dernier par un nom plus cour, style rugby ou ovalie etc .. 
Ce serait sympa pour ceux qui comme moi ont une connexion limite et doivent se reconnecter plusieur fois pendant le match 
Non parceque "letournoidessixnations", c'est super long à taper quand t'es énervé ! :rateau:
De plus, ce n'est plus le sujet, et d'autre part, revenir à un nom plus généraliste permettrait d'associer le salon à tous les évenement de la discipline concernée (coupe d'europe, match test, tournoi des six nations 2007, et coupe du monde si on voit loin )
En tout cas, merci à kaviar pour cette initiative et à bientôt sur le salon


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Ovalie , on va le nommer ce salon . Je décrete cela


----------



## kaviar (20 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ovalie , on va le nommer ce salon . Je décrete cela


Faut pas se gêner    

Sinon le propose *le drop*.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mars 2006)

Non c mieux l'ovalie


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2006)

Dans les journaux ce matin en irlande : 5 pages sur l'irlande qui gagne la triple crown et .... un article de 5cm sur 10 com sur les bleus  ils sont encore plsu chauvins que nous :bebe:


----------



## Lamar (20 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dans les journaux ce matin en irlande : 5 pages sur l'irlande qui gagne la triple crown et .... un article de 5cm sur 10 com sur les bleus  ils sont encore plsu chauvins que nous :bebe:



Comment s'appellent les Pierre Salviac et Pierre Albaladejo irlandais ? (je sais bien que ce ne sont plus ces deux-là qui commentent, mais les nouveaux ne sont pas encore mythiques).


----------



## naas (20 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas je regarde le rugby sur canal plus via le satellite    
_(je vais demander )_


----------



## y&b (22 Avril 2006)

Comme il a été dit plus haut, un nouveau salon à été créer sur Ichat pour nles amateurs de rugby.

Son nom : ovalie

Pour y accéder : taper "pomme Alt G" (pour ceux qui ne sont pas sous Tiger c'est pomme G mais je suis pas sûr :rose dans Ichat puis "ovalie"

RdV cet après midi pour B.O. vs Bath à 16h00 (heure française) 

J'ai voulu faire un lien, mais ça marche pas , m'inerve, j'laisse tomber ... grmlgrmm


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

Aller le BO !!!


----------



## mikoo (22 Avril 2006)

... poing levé et canette de Kro !

:rateau:


----------



## y&b (22 Avril 2006)

:rose: Bon en fait , je vais être un peu en retard car je suis au boulot.
Le temps de quiiter et de rentrer au vaisseau mère, je dois pouvoir rallier le point de rencontre dans 3/4 d'heure.
Mais n'hésitez pas à commencer sans moi


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

J'aimais bien le tennis moi 

Et puis en plus, je préfère Bayonne 

M'enfin, bonne chance à nos p'tits gars


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

15h59, je viens de découvrir ma future femme à la télé :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Avril 2006)

C'est qui ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

coupe de la ligue , nancy a battu nice 2 à 1!  heu .. mais c'est pas rugby!!:rose: 

heu federer en finale face à nadal ... heu.... mais c'est pas du rugby!!! 
 ah !! biarrrrrrrrrritz!!!!!


----------



## Lamar (22 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 15h59, je viens de découvrir ma future femme à la télé :love:



C'est qui ?


BO en finale, bravo.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

C'est la nana d'Alice


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 15h59, je viens de découvrir ma future femme à la télé :love:



Prétentieux!  

D'abord je l'ai vue le premier!  

p.s: Désolé les gars, j'ai eu un petit imprévu très envahissant...impossible de passer.  :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

Ouais enfin c'est plus de votre âge , elle n'a que 19 ans


----------



## valoriel (23 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin c'est plus de votre âge , elle n'a que 19 ans


Oui, moi aussi 

M'enfin c'était même pas Alice, mais une biarrote bien de chez nous


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi aussi
> 
> M'enfin c'était même pas Alice, mais une biarrote bien de chez nous



La blonde , non ? :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

des photos! des photos!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2006)

*Bon, je tenais à vous faire part de ma satisfaction*
hier soir à la coupe du monde des c0uilles molles ils ont fini à 9 contre 10.
Alors là, ça a du charcler sévère. 

Un match, un vrai, pas un match de tafioles, avec des hommes, des vrais, du rugby quoi.






 
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

pas de pleureuses sur la pelouse !! 


:love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2006)

l'équipe de France des moins de 21 ans est en finale du championnat du monde, après avoir battu l'Australie en demie (32-17); elle affrontera les "baby"boks en finale..... 
de leur côté les Sud-Africains ont écarté la Nouvelle-Zélande en demie (40-23)... :hein: 

mieux que le foot !!......  :love:


----------



## fpoil (22 Juin 2006)

ils vont pouvoir prendre leur revanche sur le match de poule(s)


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2006)

Ils poussent les bleuets.  

Reste plus qu'à mettre en boite les Sud-Africains.    :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ils poussent les bleuets.
> 
> Reste plus qu'à mettre en boite les Sud-Africains.    :love:


c'est fait !!
l'équipe de France des - de 21 ans a battu les tenants du titre; l'équipe d'Afrique du Sud sur le score de 24 à 13.


----------



## y&b (26 Juin 2006)

Q





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait !!
> l'équipe de France des - de 21 ans a battu les tenants du titre; l'équipe d'Afrique du Sud sur le score de 24 à 13.



Que de bons présages ! 

Vivement l'année prochaine ...


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait !!
> l'équipe de France des - de 21 ans a battu les tenants du titre; l'équipe d'Afrique du Sud sur le score de 24 à 13.



Bravo à eux.   

Et bravo aux aînés pour le match de samedi.    :love:

La coupe du monde de l'année prochaine s'annonce palpitante.    :love:


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2006)

Vi  :love: 

Déjà que nos rugbymen sont pas mauvais à l'extérieur, mais alors à la maison avec leur public...


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

Sauf que Laporte doit IMPERATIVEMENT rester avec cette equipe pour la simple raison qu'a chaques lignes il y a prit les meilleurs des plus grands clubs fran&#231;ais . De plus , Michalak doit rester sur le banc , marre d'un mec qui se donne pas a fond en EDF ... Trop d'arrogance tue l'arrogance  . 

Aussi Laporte n'est pas contre d'int&#233;grer certains minimes ( -21 ans ) dans l'&#233;quipe A si ses derniers sont titulaires en club quand on sait que le joueur Lionel Beauxis va au Stade Fran&#231;ais qu'il va &#234;tre titulaire avec son club , je vous le dis ! Il va &#234;tre rapidement dans l'Equipe A !


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> marre d'un mec qui se donne pas a fond en EDF ...


Il manque de jus quoi... 

C'est gentil d'avoir laisser Laporte ouverte!! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

Toujours aussi drôle ...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi dr&#244;le ...


d&#233;coinces un peu......  



et arr&#234;tes de te focaliser sur Michalak......


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> décoinces un peu......
> 
> 
> 
> et arrêtes de te focaliser sur Michalak......




L'humour pourri  , c'est sans moi 

Un 10 dans un match de rugby est très important ..


----------



## fpoil (26 Juin 2006)

ouais il faudra voir parce que dans notre poule il y aura aussi l'irlande et l'argentine qui prennent de plus en plus confiance (cf résultats de ce we), bref de beaux matchs en perspective


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> L'humour pourri  , c'est sans moi


c'est ton droit mais essayer de tout intellectualiser, c'est aussi tr&#232;s p&#233;nible.....  


			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un 10 dans un match de rugby est tr&#232;s important ..


&#224; qui le dis tu, je pensais qu'une charni&#232;re au rugby &#233;tait quelque chose de superflu !!.....  
si tu veux discuter &#233;tayes un peu !
on peut penser ce que l'ont veut de B.Laporte (_moi m&#234;me je n'en pense pas que du bien_), il n'emp&#234;che que depuis son arriv&#233;e l'&#233;quipe de France a des r&#233;sultats beaucoup plus r&#233;guliers....


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

Je n'essaye pas de tout intellectualiser .


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je n'essaye pas de tout intellectualiser .


un peu de "_joie de vivre_" dans tes posts, alors !!.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

Merde ! Moi qui croyait que je respirai la joie de vivre , tu m'en apprends là ...


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2006)

Moi j'suis fan de Laporte 

C'est not' crâne chauve du rugby, et puis c'est vrai que depuis un bout de temps qu'il est là, l'équipe de France ne m'a jamais déçu


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis fan de Laporte
> 
> C'est not' crâne chauve du rugby, et puis c'est vrai que depuis un bout de temps qu'il est là, l'équipe de France ne m'a jamais déçu




C'est vrai que du temps de Skrela , l'équipe de France était décevante


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un 10 dans un match de rugby est tr&#232;s important ..


je t'ai demand&#233; d'&#233;tayer tes propos sur Michalak, pourquoi penses tu que ce n'est pas le bon n&#176;10 ?!....  
des arguments par rapport &#224; son jeu propre et &#224; celui qu'il am&#232;ne pour une &#233;quipe (pas des arguments de cour de r&#233;cr&#233; !!).....  



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merde ! Moi qui croyait que je respirai la joie de vivre , tu m'en apprends l&#224; ...


_&#233;coutes, je n'ai rien contre toi, mais par moment, je trouve que tu concurrences le _"mur des lamentations" _&#224; toi tout seul !! :mouais:  que ce soit un manque de confiance en toi, une carapace que tu d&#233;veloppes ou ton caract&#232;re tout simplement.... je ne juge pas; je n'en ai pas le droit mais fait un effort pour ceux qui te lisent sur le forum !! 
&#233;tant d'une timidit&#233; presque maladive; je peux comprendre, je fais des efforts et quand je sens que je vais &#234;tre chiant ou d&#233;bile (je parle de moi, l&#224; !!) je m'abstiens....  
si ce que je viens de dire t'emmerdes ou te choque : MP....
un seul conseil !! arr&#234;tes l'utilisation abusive de *ce* smiley :  _


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merde ! Moi qui croyait que je respirai la joie de vivre , tu m'en apprends là ...



:afraid: :afraid: Si tu essayais de la transpirer, ça ira peut-être mieux?:mouais: 
Quoi que c'est pas très hygiénique ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: Si tu essayais de la transpirer, ça ira peut-être mieux?:mouais:
> Quoi que c'est pas très hygiénique ...



Bien avec cette chaleur ... tu as raison c'est pas très hygiénique , je me préserve pour cet hiver


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien avec cette chaleur ... tu as raison c'est pas très hygiénique , je me préserve pour cet hiver



ha bon, t'habite ou?


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juin 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> ha bon, t'habite ou?




Paris plage


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton droit mais essayer de tout intellectualiser, c'est aussi très pénible.....


Surtout le rugby.
Les échecs encore, je dis pas. Mais le rugby...

   :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (11 Novembre 2006)

Y'aurait pas un match, ce soir ?!...... 





jpmiss a dit:


> Surtout le rugby.
> Les &#233;checs encore, je dis pas. Mais le rugby...
> 
> :rateau:


cr&#233;tin !!  :love:


----------



## Nexka (11 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'aurait pas un match, ce soir ?!......




M'en parle pas  

Il faut absolument que je trouve une chaine ou un Pub qui le retransmette :hein: 

Sinon je vais rater le beau Thomas


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> M'en parle pas
> 
> Il faut absolument que je trouve une chaine ou un Pub qui le retransmette :hein:
> 
> Sinon je vais rater le beau Thomas



Il passe ce soir à 20h50 sur France 2.  

(Euh, on parle bien du match France / Nouvelle-Zélande hein?)


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surtout le rugby.
> Les échecs encore, je dis pas. Mais le rugby...
> 
> :rateau:



Détrompe-toi 






Cet excellent homme a aussi commis "Éloge de la lenteur", "La beauté m'insupporte", "Les gens de peu". Je n'ai pas lu celui sur le rugby mais tout ce que j'ai lu de lui m'a donné du bonheur.


----------



## Nexka (11 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il passe ce soir à 20h50 sur France 2.
> 
> (Euh, on parle bien du match France / Nouvelle-Zélande hein?)



Merci  mais j'habite à Quebec, et j'ai pas France 2...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Merci  mais j'habite à Quebec, et j'ai pas France 2...



TV5? (canal 540 il me semble)


----------



## Nexka (11 Novembre 2006)

Oui je viens de voir ça, ils le retransmettent en direct en plus  Je suis trop contente :love: 
Merci


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui je viens de voir ça, ils le retransmettent en direct en plus  Je suis trop contente :love:
> Merci



Je t'en pris.


----------



## Lamar (11 Novembre 2006)

Et y'a un ichat organis&#233;, ou pas cette fois ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Novembre 2006)

France - Nouvelle-Zélande 3-47 :casse:

Didjou, tu parles dune râclée !
La revanche samedi prochain ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> France - Nouvelle-Zélande 3-47 :casse:
> 
> Didjou, tu parles dune râclée !
> La revanche samedi prochain ?


En espérant qu'ils se fassent un peu moins "_marcher dessus_", samedi prochain....... :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> En espérant qu'ils se fassent un peu moins "_marcher dessus_", samedi prochain....... :mouais:




*Ah voilà !*
le coup de la mauvaise foi pour expliquer la défaite !


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ah voilà !*
> le coup de la mauvaise foi pour expliquer la défaite !


kilécon !!...  :love: 








C'est vrai, quoi !!
Les "_Blacks_" auraient pû jouer avec une main attachée dans le dos ! un peu de _fair-play_ !!


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2006)

Je croyais qu'on avait interdit le clonage humain. Pourtant hier y'avait 15 Jonah Lomu en face des petits, qu'est-ce que vous vouliez qu'ils fassent contre ces autobus ?


----------



## Lamar (12 Novembre 2006)

Faut dire, la défense des Blacks était impressionnante, j'ai rarement vu un tel mur.
Espérons que Laporte et ses adjoints trouvent des solutions pour la semaine prochaine et pour la coupe du monde. Sinon même pas la peine de jouer, la coupe est promise aux Blacks (comme le Brésil en Allemagne  ).


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2006)

Je l'ai la r&#233;ponse : Free cr&#233;tanine !
Mais est-ce bien la solution ?


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> France - Nouvelle-Zélande 3-47 :casse:
> 
> Didjou, tu parles dune râclée !
> La revanche samedi prochain ?



Je n'ai pas pu chappé à une soirée et du coup j'ai raté le match. Mais bon, ça n'a pas du être facile à regarder jusqu'à la fin.

Bon, les champions grand-bretons se sont aussi fait battre par l'Argentine, ce qui me fait penser que les européens sont en pleine régréssion ...

Dans la news Yahoo, ils indiquent que ce serait une bonne opportunité pour l'argentine afin de revendiquer une place dans le ournois des VI nations. Je trouve que ce serait une très bonne chose si l'argentine en faisait parti. Quelqu'un a plus d'infos la dessus ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Novembre 2006)

A la fin du match, jai téléphoné  rapidement parce que je vous dis pas le prix dun appel Paris-Christchurch   à un ami néo-zélandais, je savais quil regarderait le match. Il a été sympa, il sest pas trop gaussé 

Ça va pas être de la tarte samedi prochain ! Sinon, y aura lArgentine après :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu chappé à une soirée et du coup j'ai raté le match. Mais bon, ça n'a pas du être facile à regarder jusqu'à la fin.
> 
> Bon, les champions grand-bretons se sont aussi fait battre par l'Argentine, ce qui me fait penser que les européens sont en pleine régréssion ...
> 
> Dans la news Yahoo, ils indiquent que ce serait une bonne opportunité pour l'argentine afin de revendiquer une place dans le ournois des VI nations. Je trouve que ce serait une très bonne chose si l'argentine en faisait parti. Quelqu'un a plus d'infos la dessus ?




Ca fait des années qu'ils veulent l'intégrer  . De plus , la France a quand même battu l'AFS dernièrement même si quand on regarde le match Irlande - AFS d'hier après midi , on se demande où se situe l'équipe de France tellement l'AFS s'est faite ridiculiser par l'Irlande et pourtant ce n'est QUE l'Irlande ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Dans la news Yahoo, ils indiquent que ce serait une bonne opportunité pour l'argentine afin de revendiquer une place dans le ournois des VI nations. Je trouve que ce serait une très bonne chose si l'argentine en faisait parti. Quelqu'un a plus d'infos la dessus ?


Je crains quun Tournoi des VII Nations étendu à lArgentine pose des problèmes des problèmes de calendrier. Une difficulté peut-être pas insurmontable, je ne suis pas expert en la matière. Mais ce serait une bonne chose à mon humble avis. Personnellement jaime bien cette équipe. Et puis ça apporterait de la nouveauté.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Novembre 2006)

Calendrier d&#233;j&#224; trop lourd ca ferait un match toutes les semaines , c tout


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Calendrier déjà trop lourd ca ferait un match toutes les semaines , c tout



C'est peut-être le chamiponnat de France qui est trop lour, non ? Et puis mince ce sont des pros maintenant, c'est leur boulot à temps plein !

Quand je vois l'OL qui fait toutes les coupes en même temps, c'est pas impossible


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> C'est peut-être le chamiponnat de France qui est trop lour, non ? Et puis mince ce sont des pros maintenant, c'est leur boulot à temps plein !
> 
> Quand je vois l'OL qui fait toutes les coupes en même temps, c'est pas impossible



Tu ne peux comparer le foot et le rugby , merci


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2006)

Ca va paraître banal à dire, mais je ne m'attendais absolument pas à une débâcle pareille. Que l'équipe de France soit battu d'accord, mais de cette façons là...  :casse:

Reste à voir maintenant si la semaine qui suit sera suffisante pour retaper l'équipe...et rattraper (un peu) le retard...

...Mais là, j'ai comme un doute.  

Enfin, comme on dit l'espoir fait vivre.    :rateau:


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu ne peux comparer le foot et le rugby , merci



Je ne parle pas de sport, mais d'organisation


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne parle pas de sport, mais d'organisation



Tu ne peux comparer une equipe internationale a une équipe de ligue quelqueconque


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu ne peux comparer une equipe internationale a une équipe de ligue quelqueconque



Parce que l'OL est une équipe nationale ? Je croyais que c'était l'équipe de France ...    

Bon revenons au Rugby alors, c'est donc le gros bazard dans les calendriers nationaux/européens/internationaux qui ne tombent pas bien les uns sur les autres et ce n'est pas près de changer ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Novembre 2006)

Est ce que j'ai dis cela ? Ah ses lyonnais toujours autant de mauvaise foi   ( sur&#234;ment des exceptions , j'en ai pas vu )


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Est ce que j'ai dis cela ? Ah ses lyonnais toujours autant de mauvaise foi   ( surêment des exceptions , j'en ai pas vu )



En fait je n'aime pas spécialement le foot. C'est plutôt Rugby et basket ! Mais bon quand on vit dans une ville qui enchâine les titres, faut bien en profiter un peu. Après tout ce sont nos impôts qui financent tout ça !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Novembre 2006)

Des changements dans le XV de France pour le match de samedi :
 Lionel Nallet succède à Fabien Pelous, blessé ;
 Jean-Baptiste Elissalde remplace Yachvili, il sera associé à Traille pour la première fois ;
 Cédric Heymans remplace Dominici ;
 Pepito Elhorga remplace Laharrague à larrière ;
 Rémy Martin remplace Dusautoir ;
 Raphaël Ibanez remplace Szarzewski (remplaçant) au talonnage ;
 Olivier Milloud remplace Marconnet, remplaçant.

Commentaire de _LEquipe_ à propos de la sélection que les All Blacks vont aligner : ce sera la meilleure équipe. Ben ça promet :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2006)

A défaut de gagné, si ils s'en sortent mieux que la dernière fois...alors on pourra dire qu'ils ont progressé...

...ce serait déjà pas mal je trouve.

Mais bon, gardons espoir, un miracle est toujours possible.    :rateau:


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> A défaut de gagné, si ils s'en sortent mieux que la dernière fois...alors on pourra dire qu'ils ont progressé...
> 
> ...ce serait déjà pas mal je trouve.
> 
> Mais bon, gardons espoir, un miracle est toujours possible.    :rateau:



Oui s'il y a moins de 100 points d'écart


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Oui s'il y a moins de 100 points d'écart



Meeeeuh non où vas-tu chercher tout ça :love:


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2006)

Au fait, ils mettent quoi dans leur benco le matin, les blacks ?


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, ils mettent quoi dans leur benco le matin, les blacks ?



Ils mangent des petits français


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est quand ? Ce soir 21h France 2 ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est quand ? Ce soir 21h France 2 ?


Yep !!
Comme la semaine derni&#232;re..... 

Cet apr&#232;m, &#224; 17h, il y a Angleterre-Afrique du Sud......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Ils mangent des petits français


Un tel rouleau compresseur ça mange pas que des Français, les autres équipes ont du souci à se faire. Ça va faire mal pour la Coupe du monde lannée prochaine 

Ce soir je regarde le match avec des potes. Allez les Français mettez au moins un essai :love:


----------



## Nexka (18 Novembre 2006)

Mais pourquoi il joue pas Thomas?  (Castaignéde)
Il est encore bléssé? :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Un tel rouleau compresseur ça mange pas que des Français, les autres équipes ont du souci à se faire. Ça va faire mal pour la Coupe du monde lannée prochaine
> 
> Ce soir je regarde le match avec des potes. Allez les Français mettez au moins un essai :love:



Deux c'est le minimum.  

Allez les gars, faut sortir les tripes ce soir!


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est plus que quelques heures avant le match. On peut commencer à trembler et sortir les trousses de secours !!!


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2006)

Les Anglais ont &#233;vit&#233;, in extremis, une huiti&#232;me d&#233;faite cons&#233;cutive, en remportant un match o&#249; ils ont &#233;t&#233; men&#233;s d&#232;s le d&#233;but jusqu'&#224; cet essai &#224; 7mn de la fin.....  

Angleterre-Afrique du Sud : 23-21
_(retour la semaine prochaine...)_


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

Avé O Caius Laportus !

Morituri te salutant !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2006)

Ben c'est p&#244; gagn&#233;...


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ben c'est pô gagné...



Oui pas folichon. Espérons qu'ils ne s'effondrent pas complètement dans la deuxième période ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Novembre 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ben c'est pô gagné...





*Pas facile*
de gagner par 44 points d'écart à chaque fois c'est sur


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Pas facile*
> de gagner par 44 points d'écart à chaque fois c'est sur



23-5 c'est quand même bien parti pour 

Reste une petite demi-heure ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Novembre 2006)

Il manque un feu follet dans l'equipe de france


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il manque un feu follet dans l'equipe de france



Ca c'est un peu réveillé mais il faut marquer aussi !


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben c'est plié.

Il y a peu je croyais vraiment qu'on avait une équipe pour la coupe du monde ... :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Novembre 2006)

Ben, ils ont limit&#233; les d&#233;gats pour eviter une dose deuxi&#232;me mi-temps... Bien battus qu'ils se sont.
Mais ya du boulot pour la coupe du monde.


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2006)

Ils ont mangé du sanglier qui avait du manger quelque chose.

Et si on leur donnait du Kiwi pour changer ? A défaut d'en bouffer sur le terrain  
Et puis il parait que c'est plein de vitamines

Allez les petits, il vous reste quelques mois ! Courage. Passer de 47 - 3 à 26 - 11 en une semaine, d'ici la coupe du monde ça devrait faire du -372 à 256 (à la louche).

Finger in the nose !


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2006)

Bon on verra les prochains test match. Mais y a pas de quoi pavoiser !!!

Et gardez précieusement vos vidéo de la demi-finale de 99. Si ça se fait on ne verra plus ça de notre vivant !


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2006)

vous avez d&#233;j&#224; jou&#233; au rugby ?!...


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> vous avez déjà joué au rugby ?!...



Sans façon, si c'est pour mourir dans d'atroces souffrances ...:hosto:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2006)

Il reste du boulot...mais hier ils se sont bien battus.


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> vous avez déjà joué au rugby ?!...



Oui, deuxième ligne puis pilier, quand j'étais jeune, beau et étudiant. :rateau: 
A une époque où les trois-quarts se faisaient appeler les gazelles et le pack les grosses mules. Maintenant ils ont tous le même nom : les déménageurs turbo. Ca n'est ni mieux ni pire, mais carrement différent, et j'aime bien aussi, même quand on perd


----------



## Nexka (19 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> vous avez déjà joué au rugby ?!...




Ouiap :love: 

Dans une équipe féminine, mais on n'y allait pas molo, je me suis même cassée le nez :rateau: Pourtant je jouais à l'arrière


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2006)

_&#224; ce propos, tu es sublime dans le calendrier des Rugby Girls du magazine Mix ma Nexka ch&#233;rie... :love: :rose: :love._


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Novembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ouiap :love:
> 
> Dans une équipe féminine, mais on n'y allait pas molo, je me suis même cassée le nez :rateau: Pourtant je jouais à l'arrière


Ouh là, ça doit faire mal ça :sick:

Samedi prochain je vais regarder France-Argentine dans les gradins. Eh oui mssieurs dames, jai pu dégotter des tickets


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2006)

Profites bien.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Profites bien.


Merci. Ce sera une première pour moi. Je mattends pas à une partie de plaisir !

Au fait, les résultats des matchs du week-end :

Pays de Galles-Canada 61-26 (de mémoire)
Angleterre-Afrique du Sud 23-21
Irlande-Australie 21-6
Italie-Argentine 16-23


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2006)

27-9 à la 49me
27-26 à la 73ème
Mon coeur va lacher


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> 27-9 à la 49me
> 27-26 à la 73ème
> Mon coeur va lacher



81ème. C'est gagné... mon coeur a tenu
Mais vais-je regarder la coupe du monde ? Je tiens à ma peau, moi !


----------



## PawBroon (25 Novembre 2006)

Les Pumas sont 6eme à l'IRB.
C'est pas volé comme classement après avoir accroché les Anglais et fait peur aux Bleus.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2006)

Ca commençait à sentir le brûler sur la fin du côté des bleus...  

...mais bon, ils ont tout de même réussi à contenir les argentins jusqu'au coup de sifflet final.  

La coupe du monde ne va pas être une partie de plaisir.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2006)

Un qui a du souci à se faire, cest lentraîneur du XV dAngleterre. Encore une défaite à domicile, cette fois contre lAfrique du Sud. Ça va pas fort  

Angleterre-Afrique du Sud 14-25
Pays de Galles - Nouvelle-Zélande 10-45
Ecosse-Australie 15-44
Italie-Canada 41-6

Concernant les Français mouais pas un grand match  au fait jy étais :love: , les All Blacks quant à eux seront TRÈS difficiles à battre lors de la Coupe du monde 2007 :rateau:


----------



## PawBroon (26 Novembre 2006)

Wilkinson est blessé depuis la coupe du monde.
Ca illustre parfaitement la sur importance de ce joueur dans le modèle de jeu Anglais.
C'est vrai que depuis qu'ils sont champion du monde en titre ils prennent claques sur claques.


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

Par contre les Irlandais vont tr&#232;s bien, eux !!
Sachant qu'ils sont dans la poule de l'&#233;quipe de France avec une certaine &#233;quipe.... l'Argentine..... qui c'est qui doit terminer premier de la poule pour &#233;viter les Blacks au tour suivant ?!.....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

vive l'irlande !!!  je cherche toujours le maillot du reste... j'en trouve nulle part...
Pour aller avec mes 2 maillots anglais :love:....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

je cherche aussi le magnifique maillot du pays de galles....rouge splendide :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Novembre 2006)

On doit pouvoir trouver ces maillots sur le Ouèbe, je présume


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2006)

Ici par exemple.


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

yes ! thanks  = Oui ! Merci


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2006)

Y'a pas de quoi.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2007)

Calendrier des matches pour la coupe du monde de rugby 2007... :style:


*Vendredi 7 Sep. (Poule D):* France - Argentine, à St. Denis (21.00)
*Samedi 8 Sep. (Poule C):* Nouvelle-Zélande - Italie,  à Marseille (13.45)
*Samedi 8 Sep. (Poule B):* Australie - Japon, à Lyon (15.45)
*Samedi 8 Sep. (Poule A):* Angleterre - Etats-Unis, à Lens (18.00)
*Dimanche 9 Sep. (Poule B):* Pays de Galles - Canada, à Nantes (14.00)
*Dimanche 9 Sep. (Poule A):* Afrique du Sud - Samoa,  à Paris (16.00)
*Dimanche 9 Sep. (Poule C):* Ecosse - Repechage 1, à  Saint-Etienne (18.00)
*Dimanche 9 Sep. (Poule D):* Irlande - Namibie, à Bordeaux (20.00)
*Mardi 11 Sep. (Poule D):* Argentine - Georgie, à Lyon (20.00)
*Mercredi 12 Sep. (Poule A):* Etats-Unis - Repechage 2, à Montpellier (14.00)
*Mercredi 12 Sep. (Poule B):* Japon - Fidji, à Toulouse (18.00)
*Mercredi 12 Sep. (Poule C):* Italie - Roumanie, à Marseille (20.00)
*Vendredi 14 Sep. (Poule A):* Angleterre - Afrique du Sud, à Saint-Denis (21.00)
*Samedi 15 Sep. (Poule C):* Nouvelle-Zélande - Repechage 1, à Lyon (13.00)
*Samedi 15 Sep. (Poule B):* Pays de Galles - Australia, à Cardiff (15.00)
*Samedi 15 Sep. (Poule D):* Irlande - Georgie, à Bordeaux (21.00)
*Dimanche 16 Sep. (Poule B):* Fiji - Canada, à Cardiff (14.00)
*Dimanche 16 Sep. (Poule A):* Samoa - Repechage 2, à Montpellier (16.00)
*Dimanche 16 Sep. (Poule D):* France - Namibie, à Toulouse (21.00)
*Mardi 18 Sep. (Poule C):* Ecosse - Roumanie, à Edimbourgh (21.00)
*Mercredi 19 Sep. (Poule C):* Italie - Repechage 1, à Paris (20.00)
*Jeudi 20 Sep. (Poule B):* Pays de Galles - Japon, à Cardiff (21.00)
*Vendredi 21 Sep. (Poule D):* France - Irlande, à Saint-Denis (21.00)
*Samedi 22 Sep. (Poule A):* Afrique du Sud - Repechage 2, à Lens (14.00)
*Samedi 22 Sep. (Poule A):* Angleterre - Samoa, à Nantes (16.00)
*Samedi 22 Sep. (Poule D):* Argentine v Namibie, à Marseille (21.00)
*Dimanche 23 Sep. (Poule B):* Australie - Fidji, à Montpellier (14.30)
*Dimanche 23 Sep. (Poule C):* Ecosse - Nouvelle-Zélande, à  Edimbourgh (17.00)
*Mardi 25 Sep. (Poule B):* Canada - Japon, à Bordeaux (18.00)
*Mardi 25 Sep. (Poule C):* Roumanie - Repechage 1, à Toulouse (20.00)
*Mercredi 26 Sep. (Poule D):* Georgie - Namibie, à Lens (18.00)
*Mercredi 26 Sep. (Poule A):* Samoa - Etats-Unis, à Saint-Etienne (20.00)
*Mercredi 28 Sep. (Poule A):* Angleterre - Repechage 2, à Paris (21.00)
*Samedi 29 Sep. (Poule C):* Nouvelle - Zélande - Roumanie, à Toulouse (13.00)
*Samedi 29 Sep. (Poule B):* Australie - Canada, à Bordeaux (15.00)
*Samedi 29 Sep. (Poule B):* Pays de Galles - Fidji, à Nantes (17.00)
*Samedi 29 Sep. (Poule C):* Ecosse - Italie, à Saint-Etienne (21.00)
*Dimanche 30 Sep. (Poule D):* France - Georgie, à Marseille (15.00)
*Dimanche 30 Sep. (Poule D):* Irlande - Argentine, à Paris (17.00)
*Dimanche 30 Sep. (Poule A):* Afrique du Sud - Etats-Unis, à Montpellier (20.00)

*Samedi 6 Oct:* Quart de finale (1er Poule B - 2e Poule A), à Marseille (15.00)
*Samedi 6 Oct:* Quart de finale (1er Poule C - 2e Poule D), à Cardiff (21.00)
*Dimanche 7 Oct:* Quart de finale (1er Poule A - 2e Poule B), à Marseille (15.00) 
*Dimanche 7 Oct:* Quart de finale (1er Poule D - 2e Poule C), à Saint-Denis (21.00)

*Samedi 13 Oct:* Demi-finale, à St. Denis (21.00)
*Dimanche 14 Oct:* Demi-finale, à Saint-Denis (21.00)

*Vendredi 19 Oct:* Petite finale, à Paris (21.00)

*Samedi 20 Oct:* Finale, à Saint-Denis (21.00)


Voilou, voilà...


----------



## IceandFire (12 Janvier 2007)

... ay&#233; j'ai mon maillot de l'irlande d&#233;sormais... j'attend plus que le pays de galles et l'&#233;cosse.. j'ai d&#233;j&#224; l'angleterre :love: home et away :style:...en plus j'&#233;coute oasis en ce moment


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Génial !!... :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2007)

Va y avoir comme un vide...  :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2007)

Encore un complot des Anglais pour augmenter leurs chances de gagner la coupe


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2007)

Chuuuuutttttt!!!!!


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Encore un complot des Anglais pour augmenter leurs chances de gagner la coupe



Je croyais que le complot c'était d'envoyer du boeuf anglais à nos équipes


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Encore un complot des Anglais pour augmenter leurs chances de gagner la coupe



Ptin on va se les faire les glichs en coupe du monde j'te l'dis moué....
:hein:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

Hum, hum....


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

Et pendant ce temps dans le reste du monde (ou presque) la cr&#233;atine est utilis&#233;e "l&#233;galement"...
D'ailleurs toujours pendant ce temps, les internationaux fran&#231;ais &#233;voluant a l'&#233;tranger sont dop&#233; a cette fameuse cr&#233;atine. Et manifestement, &#231;a ne d&#233;range pas tant que &#231;a la f&#233;d&#233;ration, si &#231;a permet a l'&#233;quipe de france d'avoir de bons r&#233;sultats...


Qu'est ce qu'ils font faire chier des joueurs (pour la majeure partie amateurs en plus) qui s'fument un tit p&#233;tard de tps en tps ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

Ben vi..... 
Le truc, c'est qu'en pointant du doigt, l'usage du cannabis, &#231;a permet d'occulter le reste....
_(Et pas que dans le rugby, ou m&#234;me le sport...)_


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben vi.....
> Le truc, c'est qu'en pointant du doigt, l'usage du cannabis, &#231;a permet d'occulter le reste....
> _(Et pas que dans le rugby, ou m&#234;me le sport...)_


Effectivement j'avais pas vu le truc sous cet angle, et a mon avis tu tapes juste en disant ca...


----------



## rockindé (31 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si certains sont inscrits(il n' y a strictement rien à gagner mis à part le classement de son club), mais venez-nous rejoindre pour le tournois:


----------



## servir (3 Février 2007)

I'am a bastard!
I'am a bastard!
I'am a bastard!
I'am a bastard, yes i'am
But i'am proud not to be a english man

(chant des écossais, irlandais, gallois)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Février 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Wilkinson est blessé depuis la coupe du monde.
> Ca illustre parfaitement la sur importance de ce joueur dans le modèle de jeu Anglais.
> C'est vrai que depuis qu'ils sont champion du monde en titre ils prennent claques sur claques.



Ouep ouep... ben il est de retour Wilkinson....
Va falloir l'enrayer la machine à marquer parce-que Skrela sera peut-être pas toujours dans un bon jour.
Ah... pis Jason Robinson is back aussi.... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2007)

servir a dit:


> I'am a bastard!
> I'am a bastard!
> I'am a bastard!
> I'am a bastard, yes i'am
> ...



Sympa ça !


Sinon bon début pour les français, mais bon c'était contre les Italiens. Les anglais ça va être autre chose


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2007)

Au moins ils les ont pris au sérieux, pour une fois. Mais c'est vrai que j'attendais mieux des transalpins.


----------



## rockindé (4 Février 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je cherche aussi le magnifique maillot du pays de galles....rouge splendide :love:







Pour ce qui concerne le maillot Irlandais, ils n' en ont plus...

Ici il en reste:


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2007)

Vivement le match de cet apr&#232;s midi, j'esp&#232;re qu'il y aura du jeu...
j'aime ces deux &#233;quipes pour le spectacle qu'elles proposent en g&#233;n&#233;ral... :love:


----------



## valoriel (4 Février 2007)

coucou tout le monde 

longtemps que j'&#233;tais pas pass&#233; par ici!

En tout cas, on assiste pour l'instant &#224; un d&#233;but de tournoi fort int&#233;ressant! Attendons de voir le match de cette apr&#232;s-midi. Mais les fran&#231;ais savent &#224; quoi s'attendre avec un retour hallucinant de Wilkinson  

Les snipers sont vraiment interdits dans les stades?


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Février 2007)

Hallucinant Wilkinson ? Je trouve pas , il a fait son match , c tout ...


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2007)

Aaah !.... Les commentaires enthousiastes de SJP !!......


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Aaah !.... Les commentaires enthousiastes de SJP !!......





Ah les jugements de Tirhium ...


----------



## valoriel (4 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Hallucinant Wilkinson ? Je trouve pas , il a fait son match , c tout ...


- il a marqué plus de la moitié des points de son équipe  

- avec les seuls points engrangés par Wilkinson, l'Angleterre aurait tout de même gagnée...  

- ça fait super longtemps qu'il n'a pas joué en équipe nationale!! 

Moi je trouve ça hallucinant


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Février 2007)

valoriel a dit:


> - il a marqué plus de la moitié des points de son équipe
> 
> - avec les seuls points engrangés par Wilkinson, l'Angleterre aurait tout de même gagnée...
> 
> ...





Un grand joueur reste toujours un grand joueur  . La pression peut faire de grandes choses , la différence majeure entre Michalak et Wilkinson ce n'est pas le niveau technique , c'est le mental  .

Je reste sur mes dires , il a fait son match rien de transcendant , il est un grand joueur c'est tout . 

Désolé de ne pas avoir le même avis que vous :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ah les jugements de Tirhium ...


tirhum, d'abord....
Deuxièmement c'était pas un jugement, juste une constatation !... 
Troisièmement----->


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Février 2007)

Arf 

Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; tirhum.


----------



## valoriel (5 Février 2007)

Et ya pas d'amateur de superbowl ici?


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> la différence majeure entre Michalak et Wilkinson ce n'est pas le niveau technique , c'est le mental  .



Michalak n'est pas et ne serait jamais un très grand joueur, tout simplement parce qu'il n'est pas spécialiste a un poste, mais bon a plusieurs, avec en plus comme tu dis un mental de poulpe asthmatique.

Traille sera nettement meilleur d'ici quelques matchs, quand il n'accusera plus un tel un retard a cause de son temps de jeu a ce poste.
Lionel Beauxis est lui aussi déja bien meilleur que Michalak, parce qu'il ne joue qu'à se poste.


Ceci dit, très bonne entame des français dans le tournoi, malgré toutes les imperfections que les italiens nous permettent de faire.
Mais l'ambition est bonne, reste a fignoler les automatismes, parce que l'Irlande ne pardonnera pas ses erreurs.


L'angleterre elle.... toujours aussi moche comme jeu, mais toujours pas convaincant non plus. Ils en ont chier contre les écossais, en faisant un nombre de fautes monstrueux.


Vivement France-Irlande, on verra vraiment ou en sont les français.


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4158299 a dit:
			
		

> Michalak n'est pas et ne serait jamais un très grand joueur, tout simplement parce qu'il n'est pas spécialiste a un poste, mais bon a plusieurs, avec en plus comme tu dis un mental de poulpe asthmatique.
> 
> Traille sera nettement meilleur d'ici quelques matchs, quand il n'accusera plus un tel un retard a cause de son temps de jeu a ce poste.
> Lionel Beauxis est lui aussi déja bien meilleur que Michalak, parce qu'il ne joue qu'à se poste.
> ...




Voilà quelqu'un qui a compris


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2007)

Merci  j'ai eu l'irlandais  me manque plus que le gallois et celui au chardon


----------



## fpoil (5 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je reste sur mes dires , il a fait son match rien de transcendant , il est un grand joueur c'est tout .



euh c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal de n'&#234;tre qu'un grand joueur, j'aimerais bien n'&#234;tre ne serait ce qu'un &#233;ventuel presque grand joueur....

et le pb  (fa&#231;on de parler) avec wilkinson, c'est qu'on a jamais l'impression qu'il fait de grands matchs et &#224; l'arriv&#233;e :

l'Angleterre a gagn&#233; 80&#37; de ses matchs jou&#233;s avec ce joueur, c'est un v&#233;ritable m&#233;tronome (recorman du nombre de points marqu&#233;s, une moyenne de presque 15 point par match...)

on aurait dans notre belle &#233;quipe de France quelqu'un qui n'aurait ne serait ce que 80% du rendement de wilkinson, on serait bien content

en tout cas, je pr&#233;f&#232;re affronter une angleterre sans qu'avec lui


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Février 2007)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re affronter l'Angleterre avec lui que sans lui . La victoire sera meilleure


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pr&#233;f&#232;re affronter l'Angleterre avec lui que sans lui . La victoire sera meilleure



Idem.

_"A vaincre sans p&#233;ril on triomphe sans gloire."_


----------



## rockindé (5 Février 2007)

Pour la France, c' est le matche de ce week-end qui sera le révélateur des ambitions du quinze de France, surtout des joueurs essayés: la charnière est vraiment pas mal, Chabal est appliqué mais moins perforant .Et il ne faudra surtout pas regarder joué le XV d' Irlande...qui envoie du jeu.On sent encore une équipe bridée par l' enjeu:des places à gagner pour le groupe "Coupe du Monde 2007": pas de fautes et de l' application.Bref le french flair au placard.

Lors de la 3° journée l' Angleterre se rend chez un des favori : l' Irlande.A voir si Wilkinson , Robinson et un entraineur avec la confiance des joueurs remettent le quinze à la rose sur les rails.

Bauxis n' est pas le titulaire sans partage de son Club(même s' il est très performant dans les pénalités, transformations et drops: Section Paloise), il aurait peut être fallu le tester avant lors des tests matches...


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Pour la France, c' est le matche de ce week-end qui sera le révélateur des ambitions du quinze de France, surtout des joueurs essayés: la charnière est vraiment pas mal, Chabal est appliqué mais moins perforant .Et il ne faudra surtout pas regarder joué le XV d' Irlande...qui envoie du jeu. (...)
> 
> Lors de la 3° journée l' Angleterre se rend chez un des favori : l' Irlande.A voir si Wilkinson , Robinson et un entraineur avec la confiance des joueurs remettent le quinze à la rose sur les rails.
> (...)


Il est clair que l'équipe "référence" du moment, c'est l'Irlande.
Il n'y a qu'à voir comment les Irlandais ont exploité, systématiquement, la moindre erreur ou approximation des Gallois, dans le match d'hier... 
Et ça, que l'on soit Anglais ou Français, faudra pas se louper faces aux "verts" !... :hein:

Par contre les Irlandais, comme les Anglais, font beaucoup d'anti-jeu pour ralentir les sorties de balles dans les regroupements au sol.... :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Pour la France, c' est le matche de ce week-end qui sera le révélateur des ambitions du quinze de France, surtout des joueurs essayés: la charnière est vraiment pas mal, Chabal est appliqué mais moins perforant .Et il ne faudra surtout pas regarder joué le XV d' Irlande...qui envoie du jeu.On sent encore une équipe bridée par l' enjeu:des places à gagner pour le groupe "Coupe du Monde 2007": pas de fautes et de l' application.Bref le french flair au placard.
> 
> Lors de la 3° journée l' Angleterre se rend chez un des favori : l' Irlande.A voir si Wilkinson , Robinson et un entraineur avec la confiance des joueurs remettent le quinze à la rose sur les rails.
> 
> Bauxis n' est pas le titulaire sans partage de son Club(même s' il est très performant dans les pénalités, transformations et drops: Section Paloise), il aurait peut être fallu le tester avant lors des tests matches...




Beauxis devrais jouer un peu plus ... Il va remplacer Marty au prochain match , je pense


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2007)

faut lire l'&#233;quipe les gars


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Février 2007)

Dis nous en plus


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2007)

http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/HOME_6NAT_2007.html


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Février 2007)

Bien oui , je le sais . C'est pour cela que je viens de dire que Beauxis remplacera Marty pendant le match ...


----------



## rockindé (5 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Par contre les Irlandais, comme les Anglais, font beaucoup d'anti-jeu pour ralentir les sorties de balles dans les regroupements au sol.... :mouais:



Les séquences de rucks sont assez problématiques et les arbitres plus ou moins laxistes (surtout en hémisphère sud)...mais si l' arbitre ne siffle pas pourquoi ne pas en profité, sans tomber dans l' exagération éhontée répréhensible?

Aujourd'hui il faut connaître, respecter la règle et surtout comprendre l' arbitre et ses décisions pour en tirer le maximum de bénéfices.Je crois que dans certains Clubs Pro il y a des "cours" dans ce sens.


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4158299 a dit:
			
		

> Michalak n'est pas et ne serait jamais un très grand joueur, tout simplement parce qu'il n'est pas spécialiste a un poste, mais bon a plusieurs, avec en plus comme tu dis *un mental de poulpe* asthmatique. [...]



Je te signale que les poulpes ont un mental de fer  Tu les as jamais vu, dans les reportages animaliers, passer des heures à essayer d'ouvrir un bocal contenant un crabe :affraid: Et surtout finir par y arriver!!! 
Franchement je préfère me retrouver dans un bocal avec un Michalak qui veut me bouffer, plutôt qu'avec un poulpe qui veut me bouffer  

De toute façon je ne suis pas contre me retrouver dans un bocal avec Michalak


----------



## Bassman (6 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Les séquences de rucks sont assez problématiques et les arbitres plus ou moins laxistes (surtout en hémisphère sud)...mais si l' arbitre ne siffle pas pourquoi ne pas en profité, sans tomber dans l' exagération éhontée répréhensible?
> 
> Aujourd'hui il faut connaître, respecter la règle et surtout comprendre l' arbitre et ses décisions pour en tirer le maximum de bénéfices.Je crois que dans certains Clubs Pro il y a des "cours" dans ce sens.


 
Oui, il y a des "cours" en ce sens. Sauf que.

Comme d'hab, les français ne sont pas anglo saxons, et rien que pour ça, ils sont plus surveillés que les autres (idems pour les italiens).

Il n'y a qu'à voir la différence d'arbitrage lors d'un match Latin contre Latin et Latin contre Anglo Saxons, c'est flagrant.

Pour avoir joué contre les anglais a plusieurs reprises, ils font systématiquement tout pour te faire chier, en toute impunité, quand tu essayes de faire pareil, tu te fais direct choper.

Il y a même des fois oû tu te fais choper alors que tu n'as rien fait.
Le seul carton rouge que j'ai pris dans ma (courte) carrière a été d'avoir démontré en tant que capitaine que l'arbitre ne connaissait rien au rêglement sur les lignes de hors jeu.


----------



## Grug (6 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> De toute façon je ne suis pas contre me retrouver dans un bocal avec Michalak




C'est une marque de chocolat ?


----------



## Nexka (7 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> C'est une marque de chocolat ?




Ah ben en plus si ça existe en chocolat :love: :love: J'en veux j'en veux!  :love: 








Euh bon sinon, il y en a qui connaissent  des adresses de bar à Montréal où est retransmit le tournoi??


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Février 2007)

La partie anglophone de Montreal retransmette obligatoirement le tournoi !


----------



## valoriel (7 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> La partie anglophone de Montreal retransmette obligatoirement le tournoi !



oui sinon c'est le pal, art 162-23 alinéa B


----------



## Grug (7 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah ben en plus si ça existe en chocolat :love: :love: J'en veux j'en veux!  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:affraid: Jean Dujardin dans un remake de la cage aux folles ?


----------



## NED (9 Février 2007)

Pas mal le tatoo...
Bien placé !


----------



## rockindé (10 Février 2007)

Pour ceux qui cherchent des maillots avec possibilité de flocage...il y a du nouveau sur le net, même si le choix est encore limité:





Sans Stringer et O'driscoll le XV d' Irlande semble fragiliser aux bleus de briller et d' envoyer du jeu.Mais peut être Isaac Boss va nous faire quelques misères...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2007)

sympa merci


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2007)

Gagné!!!!

FRANCE 20-17 IRLANDE


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Février 2007)

The Match :love:


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2007)

:love: Ah que oui, très beau match.  
Les Irlandais méritaient la victoire autant que nous, l'arbitre a beaucoup plus joué l'esprit que la lettre, on en redemande des comme ça (des arbitres et des matchs).
Par contre quand on voit les ouvertures des deux cotés et le score final, 'défense en béton' rime avec 'attaques au canon'. Je n'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas compris comment O'Gara s'est retrouvé seul en bout de ligne pour l'essai irlandais.

Merci les petits, mais arrétez de jouer avec nos nerfs...


----------



## PawBroon (11 Février 2007)

Un match magnifique.


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2007)

je n'ai pas tout vu mais c'était juste


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> La partie anglophone de Montreal retransmette obligatoirement le tournoi !



J'ai finit par trouver un Pub Irlandais qui le retransmettait dans le centre de Montréal :love: 
Parce que la partie anglophone, ils ont beau parler anglais, c'est pas vraiment des grands Bretons :rateau: 

Donc voilà bien sympa un France - Irlande dans un Pub Irlandais, ça faisait longtemps :love:  Par contre la Guinness à 10h du mat.... :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> J'ai finit par trouver un Pub Irlandais qui le retransmettait dans le centre de Montréal :love:
> Parce que la partie anglophone, ils ont beau parler anglais, c'est pas vraiment des grands Bretons :rateau:
> 
> Donc voilà bien sympa un France - Irlande dans un Pub Irlandais, ça faisait longtemps :love:  Par contre la Guinness à 10h du mat.... :hein:






Tu as pensé quoi du match , toi qui connaît bien le rugby , toi qui sent le rugby


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> The Match :love:





Romuald a dit:


> :love: Ah que oui, tr&#232;s beau match.
> Les Irlandais m&#233;ritaient la victoire autant que nous, l'arbitre a beaucoup plus jou&#233; l'esprit que la lettre, on en redemande des comme &#231;a (des arbitres et des matchs).
> Par contre quand on voit les ouvertures des deux cot&#233;s et le score final, 'd&#233;fense en b&#233;ton' rime avec 'attaques au canon'. Je n'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas compris comment O'Gara s'est retrouv&#233; seul en bout de ligne pour l'essai irlandais.
> 
> Merci les petits, mais arr&#233;tez de jouer avec nos nerfs...





PawBroon a dit:


> Un match magnifique.


La derni&#232;re fois fois que j'ai vu un match qui m'enthousiasme &#224; ce point, au niveau jeu, c'&#233;tait France-Galles, quand le Pays de Galles avait gagn&#233; le tournoi.... 
Galles qui gagne le match &#224; Paris, je ne me souviens plus du score...


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu as pensé quoi du match , toi qui connaît bien le rugby , toi qui sent le rugby



C'est ironique?? :mouais: 

La premiére mi-temps était trés bien, les deux équipes avaient envie de jouer. :love:

La deuxiéme un peu plus longue, mais au final c'est un bon match  du rugby comme j'aime voir :love:

Par contre je reconnais plus la moitié de l'équipe de France :hein: Mais où est mon Thomas!!! :rose: 
Va falloir que je me remette à jour moi!


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> C'est ironique?? :mouais:
> 
> La premiére mi-temps était trés bien, les deux équipes avaient envie de jouer. :love:
> 
> ...






Non pas du tout ! Tu es d'une région de rugby !!!! 

Thomas est blessé


----------



## melhao (11 Février 2007)

Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord ! C'&#233;tait un tr&#232;s beau match, je me suis r&#233;gal&#233;e


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2007)

melhao a dit:


> Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord ! C'&#233;tait un tr&#232;s beau match, je me suis r&#233;gal&#233;e


Match tr&#232;s intense, j'ai trembl&#233; jusqu'&#224; la fin...
Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux Anglais &#224; jouer &#224; Croke Park pour leur prochain match du tournoi....


----------



## melhao (12 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Match très intense, j'ai tremblé jusqu'à la fin...
> Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux Anglais à jouer à Croke Park pour leur prochain match du tournoi....



Moi aussi je leur souhaite bien du courage, en espérant que O'Driscoll et Stringer seront de la partie pour les accueillir !


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2007)

melhao a dit:


> Moi aussi je leur souhaite bien du courage, en espérant que O'Driscoll et Stringer seront de la partie pour les accueillir !


Surtout que vu "l'Histoire" du stade, les anglais sont promis au calvaire...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Surtout que vu "l'Histoire" du stade, les anglais sont promis au calvaire...




Je rappele l'histoire pour ceux qui ne savent pas ... Bloody Sunday a commence ici


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2007)

Et qu'en conséquence les sports d'origine britannique y ont longtemps été interdits.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2007)

Quel match!! Et Vincent Clerc qui marque l&#8217;essai décisif dans les toutes dernières minutes.  :love:


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'en conséquence les sports d'origine britannique y ont longtemps été interdits.



Et c'est si grave ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'en conséquence les sports d'origine britannique y ont longtemps été interdits.


 

C'est vraiment pas un hasard si la France a été choisie comme première équipe a y jouer.


Très beau match, dommage que l'équipe de france pêche encore un peu sur la finition.
Leur première mi temps aurait méritée de les voir mener de 30 pions s'ils avaient été un poil plus appliqué.


Mais quel match a 100 a l'heure... Surtout sur la fin, une des 2 équipes allait au KO, c'était obligé.
Vivement Irlande Angleterre, parce que les Anglais vont en chier menu  :love:


----------



## melhao (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166053 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment pas un hasard si la France a été choisie comme première équipe a y jouer.
> 
> 
> Très beau match, dommage que l'équipe de france pêche encore un peu sur la finition.
> ...




Moi aussi j'ai hate de voir ce match ! J'espère que l'Irlande donnera une jolie leçon aux Anglais ! 
En tout cas, le Toulousain Vincent Clerc a assuré : passe décisive pour Ibanez et l'essai libérateur ensuite :love:
Encore une fois, très beau match, un match comme on les aime 
A savoir s'il en sera de même pour le coupe du monde, avec l'Argentine et l'Irlande dans notre poule, ça va donner!


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

Je pense que Marty et Chabal ont &#233;t&#233; beaucoup plus tranchants que clerc.

Certes, il a ammen&#233; un essai et a marqu&#233; le second, mais Marty et Chabal ont fait un &#233;norme boulot tout au long du match pour faire avancer l'attaque francaise.

C'est d'ailleurs par Marty que vient le premier essai.


----------



## melhao (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166248 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que Marty et Chabal ont été beaucoup plus tranchants que clerc.
> 
> Certes, il a ammené un essai et a marqué le second, mais Marty et Chabal ont fait un énorme boulot tout au long du match pour faire avancer l'attaque francaise.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs par Marty que vient le premier essai.



tout à fait d'accord ! Chabal m'a fait déliré quand il a carrément tiré par la taille un joueur (je ne sais plus qui c'était, peut-être Imanol ).
C'est certain que des joueurs comme ceux-là on en a toujours besoin


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Février 2007)

Chabal devrait rentrer pour les 25 derni&#232;res minutes m&#234;me si il fait deux gros matchs


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

melhao a dit:


> tout à fait d'accord ! Chabal m'a fait déliré quand il a carrément tiré par la taille un joueur (je ne sais plus qui c'était, peut-être Imanol ).
> C'est certain que des joueurs comme ceux-là on en a toujours besoin


 

Vui c'était Imanol. C'est après que Jauzion fait sa boulette a vouloir faire une passe au lieu de conserver sa balle, recréer un point de fixation et marquer l'essai. La situation était idéale et l'essai imparable s'il ne s'était pas trop pressé.


Chabal a vachement muri de ses années en angleterre. Il était trop fougueux avant pour être un vrai international. Aujourd'hui c'est toujours un bourrin, mais nettement moins sangui qu'avant.

(C'est d'ailleurs un mec vraiment très gentil à rencontrer)


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166314 a dit:
			
		

> Vui c'était Imanol. C'est après que Jauzion fait sa boulette a vouloir faire une passe au lieu de conserver sa balle, recréer un point de fixation et marquer l'essai. La situation était idéale et l'essai imparable s'il ne s'était pas trop pressé.
> 
> 
> Chabal a vachement muri de ses années en angleterre. Il était trop fougueux avant pour être un vrai international. Aujourd'hui c'est toujours un bourrin, mais nettement moins sangui qu'avant.
> ...




En parlant de gros nounours , Lomu est aussi très gentil


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Ouais,
moi je dis qu'on a interret a jouer mieux que ça en coupe du monde, parceque là, on a gagné, mais c'était limite..limite....:hein:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2007)

"Attila" chabal quel combattant !!! :style:


----------



## melhao (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4166314 a dit:
			
		

> Vui c'était Imanol. C'est après que Jauzion fait sa boulette a vouloir faire une passe au lieu de conserver sa balle, recréer un point de fixation et marquer l'essai. La situation était idéale et l'essai imparable s'il ne s'était pas trop pressé.
> 
> 
> Chabal a vachement muri de ses années en angleterre. Il était trop fougueux avant pour être un vrai international. Aujourd'hui c'est toujours un bourrin, mais nettement moins sangui qu'avant.
> ...



Jauzion a fait pas mal de boulette, et Imanol n'était pas non plus très brillant !  



NED a dit:


> Ouais,
> moi je dis qu'on a interret a jouer mieux que ça en coupe du monde, parceque là, on a gagné, mais c'était limite..limite....:hein:



Les irlandais nous ont donné du fil à retordre c'est vrai mais c'est quand même encourageant pour la suite.


----------



## rockindé (12 Février 2007)

Y Jauzion est surveillé comme le lait sur le feu...mais il est toujours aussi perforant "le tronc".De la 14° minutes à la 79° minutes plus rien car les irlandais ont tout fait pour conservé le ballon, on concède 3 pénalité(dont une limite).Et peut être un essai sur un en avant concédé dans les 22 irlandais...mais de P Villiers? récupère à l' arrache le ballon, pour s' en débarrasser aussi tôt et heureusement l' arbitre revient à l' avantage...
J' espère pour D Skrela que ces deux pénalités ratées ne vont pas lui être préjudiciable...car c' est un gros plaqueur et la charnière à l' air de bien fonctionner (2 matches ensemble , P Mignoni accélère le jeu).P Papé est le moins en forme International et J Thion aurait dû, et sera titulaire, le prochain matche.

Par contre je ne sais pas quelle agence de publicité a conseillé un annonceur et créé son spot, mais un supporter irlandais qui siffle une pénalité adverse personne n' y croit...

Idem pour les scénètes des publicités de France2 montrant un supporter sifflant le buteur adverse pas très "esprit rugby".Surtout pour un sport pronant la convivialité et le respect, l' école de la vie.


----------



## melhao (12 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> J' espère pour D Skrela que ces deux pénalités ratées ne vont pas lui être préjudiciable...car c' est un gros plaqueur et la charnière à l' air de bien fonctionner (2 matches ensemble , P Mignoni accélère le jeu).P Papé est le moins en forme International et J Thion aurait dû, et sera titulaire, le prochain matche.
> 
> Par contre je ne sais pas quelle agence de publicité a conseillé un annonceur et créé son spot, mais un supporter irlandais qui siffle une pénalité adverse personne n' y croit...
> 
> Idem pour les scénètes des publicités de France2 montrant un supporter sifflant le buteur adverse pas très "esprit rugby".Surtout pour un sport pronant la convivialité et le respect, l' école de la vie.



Skrela, meilleur plaqueur en effet !  j'espère que ça lui sera pas préjudiciable moi non plus. Vaut mieux ça qu'un joueur qui caresse l'adversaire... 

Ton discours me fait penser à celui de mon père   (entraîneur depuis 9 ans maintenant !)
Les annonceurs doivent encore confondre foot et rubgy. Qu'ils aillent au Vélodrome voir un Marseille-PSG et ensuite un France-Angleterre, ils verront bien la différence !
C'est sûr que des supporters c*** il y en aura toujours mais l'esprit rugby n'est pas fondé sur le non respect.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

J'aimerai voir Beaxis et Jean Baptiste Elissade ca peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s explosif ... Par contre , je trouve pas Mignoni si fringant que cela certes bon mais pas assez explosif qu'Elissade


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

D&#233;trompes toi, Mignoni apporte une explosivit&#233; a la m&#233;l&#233;e, quelque chose d'impressionnant.

Il me semble pas que depuis Philippe Carbonneau on ai eu un demi de m&#234;l&#233;e aussi p&#233;tillant. La Mignoni am&#232;ne &#233;norm&#233;ment de vitesse au jeu, et ca s'en ressent sur le tonus de la ligne arri&#232;re.

Et jouer derri&#232;re un animateur comme ca, c'est un r&#233;gal. Les autres demi de m&#234;l&#233;e, en ce moment en tout cas, vont avoir du mal a le d&#233;loger.
La preuve : Beauxis rentre dans un contexte pas forc&#233;ment facile a g&#233;rer, Mignoni l'a mit en confiance direct par ses passes rapides.

Elissalde et Yachvili sont moins rapide et plus classique, par contre ils ont un pied que Mignoni n'a pas.

J'aimerais voir la charni&#232;re Mignoni / Traille a la t&#226;che pour voir, devrait pas &#234;tre d&#233;gueux.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

Peut etre que mon jugement est ainsi du fait que je ne suis pas vraiment fan de ce joueur ?


----------



## melhao (13 Février 2007)

je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas trop me prononcer sur le jeu de Mignoni, je ne le connais pas tr&#232;s bien. Bon en tout cas pour ce que j'en ai vu lors de ce match, il apporte c'est vrai pas mal de punch. Ceci &#233;tant dit, Ellissalde est  plus explosif que Yachvili, il prend plus de risques.
En ce qui concerne le duo Mignoni / Traille pourquoi pas ? &#224; condition que Traille ne fasse pas trop de fautes. encore y'a pire


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Peut etre que mon jugement est ainsi du fait que je ne suis pas vraiment fan de ce joueur ?


On se demande surtout si tu arrive à être "positif", parfois....


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2007)

&#231;a manque de black cette &#233;quipe de France non ?  
 


Edith : je voulais dire de All Blacks hein&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Ben y'a Betsen, et puis Yannick Nyanga qui est encore en convalescence, P&#233;pito Ellorga aussi.

J'esp&#232;re que Jimmy* va ret&#226;ter bient&#244;t de l'&#233;quipe de france.


* Jimmy Marlu, avec qui j'ai jou&#233; quelques ann&#233;es, avant son d&#233;part pour Montferrand a l'&#233;poque


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> On se demande surtout si tu arrive à être "positif", parfois....



Mais si!  Il a dit que c'était un beau match!


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

melhao a dit:


> je ne préfère pas trop me prononcer sur le jeu de Mignoni, je ne le connais pas très bien. Bon en tout cas pour ce que j'en ai vu lors de ce match, il apporte c'est vrai pas mal de punch. Ceci étant dit, Ellissalde est plus explosif que Yachvili, il prend plus de risques.
> En ce qui concerne le duo Mignoni / Traille pourquoi pas ? à condition que Traille ne fasse pas trop de fautes. encore y'a pire


 
Traille a besoin d'une seule chose : Du temps de jeu a ce poste.
Il a une excellente lecture du jeu, un coup de pied monumental, une défense hors norme (Michalak peut se rhabiller a côté) et une bonne passe (quoiqu'un peu faible a gauche - mais qui l'en blâmerais).

Il y a longtemps (a son arrivée a Pau, c'est dire) qu'il se murmure que ce type est fait pour jouer à l'ouverture, mais damien ne s'en sentait pas pret.

Aujourd'hui, il a mûri, et il bénéficie de son expérience internationale au centre (l'habitude d'un rude combat physique). Son seul défaut : un manque de temps de jeu a se poste.

Je pense sincèrement qu'il est, avec Beauxis, le meilleur ouvreur français potentiel.
Michalak est bon, mais pas excellent, avec un mental de limace.
Skrela est très bon, mais je le vois sincèrement comme Rougerie il y a 2 ans : trop irrégulier dans ses prestations.
Dellaigue, il n'est plus au niveau aujourd'hui, et se fait peut être un peu "vieux".

Aujourd'hui, Laporte estime que Beauxis est trop jeune pour pouvoir être lâché dans la fosse aux lions. Il le fait donc jouer par petite touche pour ne pas casser cette future petite perle, tout en lui faisant gagner de l'expérience. C'est un excellent choix.

En tout cas, c'est encourageant, Laporte a aujourd'hui au moins 4 ouvreurs sous la main, ce qui n'etait pas arrivé depuis un baîl.


PS : Je met quand même mon bifton sur Traille.


----------



## melhao (13 Février 2007)

que de bonnes analyses !
peut-&#234;tre qu'un jour Rosalin sera de la partie ... 
s&#233;rieusement c'est vrai que Laporte a le choix pour ce type de poste.
Sinon, j'avais envie de parler de Poitroneau (euh est-ce bien &#231;a l'orthographe :love
Joueur tr&#232;s irr&#233;gulier, capable du meilleur comme du pire. Cette fois-ci il s'en ai pas trop mal sorti avec une belle r&#233;ception &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la touche.
Son fr&#232;re Thomas joue &#224; Toulouse en Junior encore cette ann&#233;e je crois, il est comme son fr&#232;re, irr&#233;gulier. Esp&#233;rons qu'ils deviennent plus stables.


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

J'avoue avoir une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour Brusque ou Ellorga au poste d'arri&#232;re, voir m&#234;me Castaign&#232;de.


----------



## NED (13 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167682 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue avoir une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour Brusque ou Ellorga au poste d'arri&#232;re, voir m&#234;me Castaign&#232;de.



A oui tr&#232;s bien Castaign&#232;de !


----------



## melhao (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> A oui très bien Castaignède !



très bien aussi


----------



## rockindé (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> A oui tr&#232;s bien Castaign&#232;de !



En tant que montois je ne peux dire que Thomas...P&#233;pito Elhorga n' a pas d' &#233;gal d&#232;s lors qu' il n' est pas brid&#233; ni enferm&#233; dans un "carcan", un jeu st&#233;r&#233;otyp&#233;...C' est un joueur d' instinct, capable de prendre ses responsabilit&#233;s(comme Clerc) capacit&#233; &#224; double tranchant:&#231;a passe on est le h&#233;ros du matche &#231;a casse...

Michalak a un probl&#232;me r&#233;curent d' &#233;paule...qui l' handicape pour l' international et c' est un 9 pass&#233; en 10.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Février 2007)

Thomas --> le petit prince .... Un certain france - angleterre au Parc des Princes souvenez vous


----------



## fpoil (13 Février 2007)

Sinc&#232;rement, je trouve que Poitrenaud a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s propre ces deux derniers matchs : sobre et efficace.


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4167682 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue avoir une préférence pour Brusque ou Ellorga au poste d'arrière, voir même Castaignède.





NED a dit:


> A oui très bien Castaignède !



OUUUAIIIHHH Thomas :love: :love:

C'est quand qu'il revient


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Il est dans le groupe France en tout cas normalement


----------



## melhao (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4168496 a dit:
			
		

> Il est dans le groupe France en tout cas normalement



cool ! je l'aime bien moi le petit Thomas :love:


----------



## naas (19 Février 2007)

Samedi c'est rugby  
France contre pays de galle, selon toute logique nous devrions l'emporter.
l'Ecosse joue contre l'italie, soyons écossais pour un jour faisons semblant de nous y interresser  
Une journée de plus dans le tournoi des maintenant 6 nations.

A quelque chose près.
Irlande Angleterre à croke park


Croke park est un stade du GAA, l'association de football gaelique et de hurling.
le GAA est l'association sportive la plus puissante d'irlande, elle est profondément ancrée dans la société irlandaise, la langue gaelique est la règle, la langue de l'envahisseur est bannie.

Dans toutes les villes ou villages il y a un club GAA ou les gens se rencontrent autour d'une pinte et faire vivre la culture sportive gaelique.

Aucun autre sport ne peut être joué sur les terrains du GAA autre que le hurling et le foot gaelique, aucun.

Le GAA ne fait pas de différence entre l'irlande du nord et la république d'irlande, le championnat s'étend sur toute l'irlande, une seule irlande unique et unie.

Il n'existe aucun stade de football de stature internationale à dublin, seul Croke park possède l'infrastructure sufisante pour accueillir des grands matchs, les all ireland final ce pour quoi il a été construit.


revenons en arrière:

Pendant que l'europe et le monde se déchiraient dans une première guerre mondiale qui promit serait la dernière, l'ile d'irlande se battait pour se liberer du joug imperial anglais.

De cette période ou l'ira de Michael Collins menait une guerre d'un genre nouveau contre l'ennemi juré est né un groupe appelé black & tans, dépendant de sa gracieuse majesté il étaient anglais, forçats pour la plupart et envoyés en irlande pour tuer la rébellion irlandaise.

Leur cruauté et barbarie nourrie encore le présent de cette petite ile d'irlande.

le GAA a ouvert crok park au rugby pour le tournoi des 5 nations, la france à été bienvenue, autant qu'elle l'a été sur les côtes sud de l'irlande.

Les derniers anglais à avoir foulé la pelouse de croke park sont morts aujourd'hui mais leur souvenir est plus que vivace, ils faisaient partie des black & tans.

Le 21 novembre 1920 les black and tans penetrent l'enceinte du stade lors d'un match dublin contre tipperary.

Tirant aveuglement dans la foule ils tuent 12 spectateurs et un joueur. 

une tribune porte son nom aujourd'hui.

ce jour est depuis connu sous le nom de bloody sunday.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Février 2007)

Merci pour la petite leçon d'histoire


----------



## Nephou (19 Février 2007)

_Une petite fusion

_nota : un Bloody Sunday plus connu de nos jours est celui de 1972 &#224; l&#8217;origine de la chanson de U2


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Février 2007)

Je sens qu'il va &#234;tre tr&#232;s sp&#233;cial ce match


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2007)

Je me demande bien qui à qui on peut souhaiter la victoire ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Février 2007)

Je crois bien que je vais me le faire dans un pub Irlandais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je crois bien que je vais me le faire dans un pub Irlandais


On pourrait même en profiter pour organiser une petite AES, ça serait cool.


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2007)

À défaut de goudron et de plumes, il y aura toujours de la Guiness et de la sciure.


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> Samedi c'est rugby
> France contre pays de galle, selon toute logique nous devrions l'emporter.



C'est bien ça qui m'inquiète, la France ne joue jamais si mal que quand elle est favorite


----------



## Nexka (20 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> l'Ecosse joue contre l'italie, soyons écossais pour un jour faisons semblant de nous y interresser



Bah en fait tu crois pas si bien dire. 
Il se trouve que depuis que la France a "prit parti" en faveur de l'Ecosse pendant sa guerre d'indépendance (vers 1300), les Ecossais ont dit que du coup chaque Français naîtrait avec la nationalité Ecossaise. 
C'est pour ça que sur la vignette Ecossaise des voiture, il y a écrit "ECOSSE" et non "Scotland.
Donc on est pas seulement Ecossais pour un jour, mais on l'est à vie :love:


----------



## naas (20 Février 2007)

La premi&#232;re fois que j'ai rencontr&#233; mon sup&#233;rieur direct a Glasgow il m'a dit:`Nous  les ecossais nous adorons les fran&#231;ais, parce que ... nous n'aimons pas les anglais autant que vous" v&#233;ridique


----------



## Bassman (20 Février 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je sens qu'il va être très spécial ce match



A mon avis tu crois pas si bien dire.

Les irlandais seront des vrais guerriers sur le terrain dimanche. Ils ont rendez vous avec l'histoire samedi, et ils ne vont pas laisser passer cette occasion 2 fois.

Les anglais ont intérêt a ne pas titiller l'orgueil et la fierté des irlandais, ces derniers en auront bien assez tout seul.

J'ai hâte de voir ce match (plus que France-Galles, car ça devrait être une formalité pour nous). Un vrai match plein de frissons. Surtout pendant les hymnes Irlandais.


Je serais Irlandais et dans la sélection, je sais vraiment pas comment je gérerais ce match émotionellement.

Match a fortement déconseiller aux enfants. Ca ne sera pas qu'un partie de rugby.


Aller l'irlande !


----------



## naas (20 Février 2007)

En irlande tout le monde en parle, c'est dans toute les conversations, dans tous les journaux.
Cela d&#233;passe de loin le cadre du rugby, car le "ressenti" (notez les crochets) contre les anglais est vivace.
le premier ministre irlandais a invit&#233; pour l'occasion son homologue de l'irlande du nord, les joueurs anglais ont &#233;t&#233; form&#233; sur l'historique de croke park, bref ici c'est tout sauf du rugby c'est vraiment un moment tr&#232;s important pour les irlandais ce samedi

et cot&#233; rugby, il faut savoir (entre autre) qu'il y a quelques ann&#233;es l'ancien capitaine anglais de l'equipe d'irlande n'avait m&#234;me pas daign&#233; saluer le premier ministre irlandais de l'&#233;poque, ambiance.

Mais vraiment les stades du GAA sont une enceinte ou l'ennemi d'hier est dans tous les esprits et croke park est son plus grand stade, une sorte de vaisseau amiral.

je suis vraiment impression&#233; de voir comment les irlandais r&#233;agissent.

beaucoup te disent :"nos vieil ennemi est de retour" 
cela en dit long sur le contentieux entre les deux :sick:


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4175307 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Les irlandais seront des vrais guerriers sur le terrain *dimanche*. Ils ont rendez vous avec l'histoire *samedi*, et ils ne vont pas laisser passer cette occasion 2 fois.
> (...)
> Aller l'irlande !


Samedi, ou dimanche ?!...


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2007)

S'ils battent l'angleterre et nous aussi, dans ce cas ...


----------



## NED (20 Février 2007)

*Bon ils sont prêts les costauds pour samedi là???
  *


----------



## melhao (20 Février 2007)

j'esp&#232;re vraiment que les Irlandais vont gagner. c'est une &#233;quipe que j'affectionne beaucoup plus que les anglais 
c'est s&#251;r que les enjeux sont plus que rubystiques. il existent encore des tensions entre les deux pays m&#234;me si bloody sunday est quand m&#234;me derri&#232;re nous...


----------



## rockindé (21 Février 2007)

Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux anglais, avec le retour des deux illustres absents...

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés, je viens de recevoir cette offre:tee shirt de la marque, sud-af RugbyTech sur RugbyShop.


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2007)

Sont moche les t shirt


----------



## naas (22 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4177925 a dit:
			
		

> Sont moche les t shirt



c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit, faudrait qu'un créateur leur donne un coup de main


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2007)

merci pour le tuyau, mais +1 pour la mocheté


----------



## Nexka (22 Février 2007)

Et puis pourquoi il y a un 12 dessus


----------



## rockindé (22 Février 2007)

La marque a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; en 1989 par Alan Zondagh, entra&#238;neur sud-africain de rugby de renomm&#233;e internationale...Le douze c' est le num&#233;ro f&#233;tiche de la marque:


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> La marque a été créé en 1989 par Alan Zondagh, entraîneur sud-africain de rugby de renommée internationale...Le douze c' est le numéro fétiche de la marque:




Comme indiqué sur la photo


----------



## rockindé (23 Février 2007)

> The 1995 World Cup in South Africa was the first time Rugbytech took an international standing where twelve out of the sixteen teams competing used our protective pads.



Le styliste est nul, rien à coté du webmaster....


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

Vous savez si le match irlande angleterre est diffus&#233; ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2007)

18h30 sur france 2


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

merci 
c'est tout de m&#234;me ma premi&#232;re fois que le god save the queen sera jou&#233; &#224; croke park :sick:
ici pour la suite hogan du nom du joueur qui a &#233;t&#233; tu&#233; par les black & tans


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2007)

Toujours pas de nouvelles d'une extension du tournoi à plus d'équipe. C'est pour quand le titre pour l'Allemagne ou la Grèce ?     

Bon ok, c'est prématuré, mais faut bien s'occuper avant le match


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

tu peux toujours lire cet article
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croke_Park


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu peux toujours lire cet article
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croke_Park



Je regrette bien que Wiliam Wallace n'ai pas fait plier complètement l'Angleterre ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Février 2007)

Ah ben &#231;a alors... 7 min, 3 interceptions..... super d&#233;but de match pour les italiens ou catastrophique pour les &#233;cossais ?


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

Irlande angleterre c'est partit 
Aller les verts !
il y a un salon ichat ?


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

3 partout, cela semble pour l'instant bien partit 
et hop une autre p&#233;nalit&#233; pour les irlandais 6
encore une 9 irl 3 angleterre

les irlandais sont en forme

YES essai transform&#233; 16 3 !!!!!!!!!!

&#231;a sent bon la guinness 

et hop deuxieme essai merci la vid&#233;o 23 -3


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2007)

23 à 3. Que du bonheur !!!


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

et hop deuxiemme mi temps
3 points p&#233;nalit&#233;
26 - 3

oh ?  essai d'un anglais en plus sa premi&#232;re selection :mouais:

ah ah ah p&#233;nalit&#233; rat&#233;e pour les anglais, arivoir mr willkinson   

bon 3 points pour les anglais 23  &#224; 13
r&#233;ponse du tenancier 3 points pour les irlandais
26 - 13 

yessssssssssssss cet essai de morgan c'est de la technique de haut vol &#231;a
et en plus transformation mr o'gara

36 13 hin hin hin 

les irlandais ma&#238;trisent vraiment tr&#232;s bien leur match.


ah ah ah wilkinson qui fait une passe surprise tellement surprise qu'il la donne au demi de m&#233;l&#233;e
43-13 je vous l'avait dit que c'etait un match special  :king:


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2007)

chaud chaud chaud !!!

Quelle pillée !


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2007)

43-13 !

Grande victoire. C'est pas un peu historique tout ça ?


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

pour un retour &#224; croke park l'accueil irlandais est exemplaire :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## rockindé (24 Février 2007)

Ce tournois est de haute vol&#233;e, des beaux matchs, du jeu, du suspens...
Clin d oeil &#224; Nexka, je viens d' acheter &#231;a &#224; la boutique de l' aviron.


----------



## naas (24 Février 2007)

j'ai toujours un plaisir particulier &#224; voir les anglais prendre la pat&#233;e  (c'est pas bien hein ?  )
bon attention je suis content que les fran&#231;ais aient gagn&#233; mais c'etait disons plus dans les pr&#233;visions :king:


----------



## rockindé (24 Février 2007)

Il y a un coup à jouer à TWICKENHAM!!

Les français ne se sont jamais empressés malgré la prise rapide du score par les gallois...ils sont autant joueurs que les bleus:un très beau match de rugby.Petit bémol sur toutes les touches françaises les gallois en faute ont été peu sanctionnés...de même sur les rucks, ne parlons pas des mêlées sur le reculoir, par contre pour la zone plaqueur/plaqué l' arbitre a été intransigeant.


----------



## Nexka (24 Février 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Ce tournois est de haute volée, des beaux matchs, du jeu, du suspens...
> Clin d oeil à Nexka, je viens d' acheter ça à la boutique de l' aviron.
> 
> _Photo d'un zoli maillot _



Rhooo je le connaissais pas celui là :love:  Il est sympa avec les lauburu !! :love: 




Bon sinon voilà deux bien beaux matchs   C'est agréable un aprés midi comme ça


----------



## NED (24 Février 2007)

*On a gagné ! On a gagné !!
 *


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> *On a gagné ! On a gagné !!
> *



Oui c'est sur, c'est appréciable. bon un petit allez, France-Angleterre bientôt.


----------



## naas (25 Février 2007)

Quand les fran&#231;ais vont gagner j'irais sonner chez mes voisins    (c'est pas bien hein ?  )


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2007)

L'entame du match a été MONS-TRU-EUSE.  :love:

Le Pays de Galle qui nous met deux essais en quinze minutes...et la réactions de l'équipe de France.  :love:

Un match pareil j'en redemande.


----------



## melhao (3 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'entame du match a été MONS-TRU-EUSE.  :love:
> 
> Le Pays de Galle qui nous met deux essais en quinze minutes...et la réactions de l'équipe de France.  :love:
> 
> Un match pareil j'en redemande.



on reconnaît une grande équipe à ses réactions en situation difficile... 

moi aussi j'étais trop contente que les irlandais aient gagné contre les anglais 
mais je pense que cette défaite va s'en ressentir quant à l'humeur de nos très chers britanniques. Ils vont êtres je pense très amers, et sans doute un peu mauvais joueurs sur les bords...  c'est qu'ils sont fiers ces british 

la suite le week prochain :love:


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

benh je serais eux je le serais pas vraiment, ou alors d'autre chose


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Mars 2007)

Un bon rosbif (roastbeef) c'est 20 min à 230° pour 1,5 kg, la grenouille faut d'abord l'attraper 
A suivre..
Scub


----------



## melhao (4 Mars 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Un bon rosbif (roastbeef) c'est 20 min à 230° pour 1,5 kg, la grenouille faut d'abord l'attraper
> A suivre..
> Scub



pas mal comme remarque   :love: 

la suite ce week end ... :hosto:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2007)

les anglais sont capable de nous surprendre ....


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Mars 2007)

Sans Wilkinson , ils ne sont rien


----------



## Bassman (5 Mars 2007)

La pr&#233;sence de Wilkinson ne les a pas emp&#234;ch&#233; de se faire ridiculiser par les Irlandais.
Le rugby anglais va mal, et le retour de Wilkinson n'a fait que croire que &#231;a s'arrangeait. Pourtant le mal reste l&#224;, et contre les irlandais, ils sont rest&#233; st&#233;riles, loin de leur basique.

Laporte aligne en plus la grosse &#233;quipe de guerriers pour faire face aux anglais : Chabal revient dans la partie, ca va chier


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4191659 a dit:
			
		

> La présence de Wilkinson ne les a pas empêché de se faire ridiculiser par les Irlandais.
> Le rugby anglais va mal, et le retour de Wilkinson n'a fait que croire que ça s'arrangeait. Pourtant le mal reste là, et contre les irlandais, ils sont resté stériles, loin de leur basique.
> 
> Laporte aligne en plus la grosse équipe de guerriers pour faire face aux anglais : Chabal revient dans la partie, ca va chier



Je sais bien mais sans wilkinson face aux irlandais ils se seraient pris encore plus de points , je pense


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

ils n'ont pas aucune s&#233;quence de jeu, et le seul essai est arriv&#233; par un nouveau. et l'effet wilkinson n'a pas march&#233;

et puis nous avons le scourge of england :bebe:  



> Laporte is due to name his starting line-up on Wednesday. After testing Pierre Mignoni at halfback, he has already said he would give a start to Dimitri Yachvili, who was relegated to the bench for the first three games.
> 
> The 32-cap Yachvili had been regarded as France's number one halfback since the 2003 World Cup.
> 
> He acquired the nickname "Scourge of England" when he scored 19, 18 and 16 points in France's three wins over the world champions in their last Six Nations encounters.



scourge


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Mars 2007)

Nous avons une équipe sûrement mieux organisé et un pack surpuissant malgré les absences de Szarzewski et Goretto heu pardon Marconet. Le match sera très difficile car les Roast font un point d'honneur à chaque fois de nous déchirer coûte que coûte.
Et puis Attila is back, ça va chiiiiiii. Entre () je trouve irresponsable qu'un athlète de caniveau heu pardon de haut niveau aille faire du ski ou du Vtt (cf. P. de villiers) à quelques mois de la WC.....
Allez hauts les coeurs


----------



## Bassman (6 Mars 2007)

Ca lui &#233;tait rigouresement interdit de faire du ski.

Il est pas tr&#232;s fin Marconet... D'abord il se blesse, peut &#234;tre ne pourra t'il pas faire la WC, en plus il respecte pas les gens qui travaillent pour lui (pr&#233;parateur, kin&#233;, staff francais) et qui lui avait interdit.


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Mars 2007)

Entièrement d'accord, d'ailleurs j'ai bien parlé d'irresponsabilité, tant pis pour lui heureusement que nous avons d'autres talents. Au fait Marconnet prend 2 n je crois, c'est ma faute, c'est moi qui a commencé.
Bon les brits ont encore 2 titulaires de moins. Cela ne veut rien dire, toujours se méfier, plus on se méfiera plus on pourra les prendre.
Scub


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Mars 2007)

Bon alors les fans, vous voilà muets à trois jours de LA rencontre du TD6N ???
Rien à dire sur la compo des bleus ? là vous me sciez  
Allez ....
Scub


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Bah y'a rien d'ultra surprenant non plus&#8230;


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bon alors les fans, vous voilà muets à trois jours de LA rencontre du TD6N ???
> Rien à dire sur la compo des bleus ? là vous me sciez
> Allez ....
> Scub



Oui on attend le match. Désolé d'avoir une vie bien remplie, mais on aura pas le temps de trop pleurer sur les anglais avant


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Mars 2007)

Bon d'accord ! à dimanche soir alors ?! désolé du dérangement.


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2007)

Le rosbif, je vous le sert comment ?

Bleu...
 

Enfin, si possible


----------



## Nexka (9 Mars 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Le rosbif, je vous le sert comment ?
> 
> Bleu...
> 
> ...



Saignant !


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bon d'accord ! à dimanche soir alors ?! désolé du dérangement.



Mais non tu as le droit de charrier aussi. Ce soir sur RMC ils ne s'en sont pas privé. Ils (Moscato et la clique) t'ont pourri un joueur anglais en direct pendant une demi-heure ...


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mais non tu as le droit de charrier aussi. Ce soir sur RMC ils ne s'en sont pas privé. Ils (Moscato et la clique) t'ont pourri un joueur anglais en direct pendant une demi-heure ...



Ils auraient peut être pas dû, faut pas énerver l'Anglois que nous avons toujours eu du mal à bouter hors de France, en plus on joue chez eux. Cela dit j'ai confiance, si on ne bat pas les anglais maintenant, on ne les battera pas en WC à moins qu'ils alignent leur 3ème équipe nationale.
Perso, le rosbeef je le préfère aussi saignant avec une bonne moutarde à l'ancienne pour relever le goût ou bien une sauce au poivre ou roquefort (classique quoi), je laisse le ketchup aux gamins. Et puis de l'aïl bien sûr !!! beaucoup d'aïl !!!:casse: 
Scub


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2007)

Si ça ne vous gêne pas qu'une fille vienne mettre son grain de sel dans votre fil...
Vous parlez surtout des Bleus, c'est normal, mais cette année, l'équipe qui me bluffe par ses progrès, ce sont les autres Bleus, Azzuri, les Italiens. C'est encore brouillon et pas totalement abouti, et c'est contre des équipes en petite forme qu'ils ont gagné, mais ça fait franchement plaisir de les voir tenir leur place de plein exercice dans ce tournoi.
Il y maintenant une vraie équipe de rugby en Italie, et les Français n'y sont pas pour rien : joueurs dans le Top 14 et Berbizier comme chef d'orchestre. Moi, ça me réjouit presque autant que de voir les Français gagner !:love:


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Si ça ne vous gêne pas qu'une fille vienne mettre son grain de sel dans votre fil...
> Vous parlez surtout des Bleus, c'est normal, mais cette année, l'équipe qui me bluffe par ses progrès, ce sont les autres Bleus, Azzuri, les Italiens. C'est encore brouillon et pas totalement abouti, et c'est contre des équipes en petite forme qu'ils ont gagné, mais ça fait franchement plaisir de les voir tenir leur place de plein exercice dans ce tournoi.
> Il y maintenant une vraie équipe de rugby en Italie, et les Français n'y sont pas pour rien : joueurs dans le Top 14 et Berbizier comme chef d'orchestre. Moi, ça me réjouit presque autant que de voir les Français gagner !:love:



Je suis bluffé aussi.
Et oui, c'est vrai, il y a encore un travail énorme à fournir pour produire un jeu qui pourrait mettre en danger les trois indéboulonnables que sont la France, l'Angleterre et l'Irlande.

Mais, il y a une volonté énorme, un engagement qui fait plaisir à voir.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Si ça ne vous gêne pas qu'une fille vienne mettre son grain de sel dans votre fil...
> Vous parlez surtout des Bleus, c'est normal, mais cette année, l'équipe qui me bluffe par ses progrès, ce sont les autres Bleus, Azzuri, les Italiens. C'est encore brouillon et pas totalement abouti, et c'est contre des équipes en petite forme qu'ils ont gagné, mais ça fait franchement plaisir de les voir tenir leur place de plein exercice dans ce tournoi.
> Il y maintenant une vraie équipe de rugby en Italie, et les Français n'y sont pas pour rien : joueurs dans le Top 14 et Berbizier comme chef d'orchestre. Moi, ça me réjouit presque autant que de voir les Français gagner !:love:



Tout a fait . Je peux vous prédire que Mirco Bergamasco va faire une grosse coupe du monde


----------



## rockindé (11 Mars 2007)

Par contre un refus de jouer une pénaltouche de la part de l' arbitre c' est un peu dur pour les gallois!!


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tout a fait . Je peux vous prédire que Mirco Bergamasco va faire une grosse coupe du monde


Mauro quant à lui va se faire suspendre pour son sale geste d'hier sur S. Jones... :casse:


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Par contre un refus de jouer une pénaltouche de la part de l' arbitre c' est un peu dur pour les gallois!!


C'est pas du tout "professionnel" !!... :hein:


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

P... Je dois attendre minuit a Tokyo pour que le march commence. Ils pourraient programmer leurs matchs plus tot dans l'apres-midi... :rateau:


----------



## rockindé (11 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pas du tout "professionnel" !!... :hein:



Entendu sur Sud (Sud Radio) il se serait excuser auprès des gallois ce matin: une pénalité sifflée, avant la sirène, doit être jouée...jusqu'à que l' équipe bénéficiant de celle-ci marque ou vendange l' action!! et on peut être sûr que le XV du poireau aurait mis toute leur énergie pour remporter le match.


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Début de rencontre parfait pour les Français qui ont marqué sur leur première occasion : 3-0 a la 3eme minute


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

C'est beau, c'est beau : Skrela ne rate pas a 35 mètres plein axe. 9-3 a la 21eme


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Début de rencontre parfait pour les Français qui ont marqué sur leur première occasion : 3-0 a la 3eme minute



Sauf que par moments je me demande si les français ne jouent pas en blanc , quand on voit leurs déboulés de trois quart. Heureusement pour nous que les petits jeunes vendangent quelques ballons, sinon je me demande si on en serait à neuf à trois à l'heure qu'il est


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Superbe botte de Yachvili ! 12-6 !


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

12-9 a la mi-temps (ou plutôt 9-12 vu que ça se joue a Twickenham...).


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2007)

16-12
Qu'est-ce que je disais, déjà ?:rose:


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Eh oui, le premier essai est anglais ! C'est bien, ca relance le match.


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2007)

Aaargh, ne postez pas trop vite : j'écoute le match sur les grandes ondes (pas de télé), et il y a un décalage de 5 minutes environ !


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Aaargh, ne postez pas trop vite : j'écoute le match sur les grandes ondes (pas de télé), et il y a un décalage de 5 minutes environ !



T'as pas la télé sur ton Mac ?  

(5 minutes, t'es sur ?   )


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as pas la télé sur ton Mac ?
> 
> (5 minutes, t'es sur ?   )



Si, peut-être, je sais pas, ça me manque pas. :rose: 
Je regarderai le match ce soir en vidéo à la demande. :rateau: 
5 minutes, oui, au moins, à voir les heures de vos posts AVANT que j'entende l'essai anglais !


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2007)

:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: 
:sick: :sick: :sick: 
   
:rose: 
:casse:


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Oulala, terrible ce mur blanc !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2007)

Bah voilà, c'est plié. Dommage, pas de grand chelem pour nous cette année...il reste encore le tournoi...


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Oui, bravo a cette equipe anglaise qui a tenu tete et su profiter de la breche 

En meme temps, se faire avoir coup sur coup par l'Irlande puis la France, la Rose ne s'en serait pas relevee a 6 mois de la coupe du monde


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah voilà, c'est plié. Dommage, pas de grand chelem pour nous cette année...il reste encore le tournoi...



Bah, c'est juste du sport, et rien n'enlèvera la dérouillée des Anglais à Croke Park !


----------



## rockindé (11 Mars 2007)

On joue à contre-nature, rien de construit et cette fois-ci aucun exploit individuel n' a permis de sauver la maison bleue.


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2007)

Bonne nuit, HmJ !  :sleep:


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Bonne nuit, HmJ !  :sleep:



Merci :rateau: 1:56, oui je vais aller faire un beau dodo


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Bah, c'est juste du sport, et rien n'enlèvera la dérouillée des Anglais à Croke Park !



N'empêche, j'aurais bien aimer que l'histoire se répète à Twickenham aujourd'hui.  

Tant pis, maintenant faut gagner le tournoi!


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> N'empêche, j'aurais bien aimer que l'histoire se répète à Twickenham aujourd'hui.
> 
> Tant pis, maintenant faut gagner le tournoi!


Du coup trois équipes sont en lice pour le gagner, maintenant.... :hein:


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2007)

Bon, ça-y-est, je sors de ma catalepsie post-défaite  

J'aimerai bien savoir pourquoi les Bleus font souvent des toiles quand ils sont favoris (je crois l'avoir déjà dit).
Ceci étant, la Rose a vraiment bien joué, ils en voulaient plus que nous, et les petits nouveaux ont vraiment la gnaque. Je me console en pensant que les Anglais ont gagné en jouant 'à la Française' (je n'ai pas dit 'comme des Français'  ).

Reste maitenant à gagner le dernier match pour remporter le tournoi


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mars 2007)

Dire que les Anglais &#233;taient meilleurs que nous , non ! 

Dire que les Anglais ont eu plus de motivation , oui ! 

Bravo quand m&#234;me aux deux &#233;quipes


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai pu voir que les 20 derni&#232;res minutes et les Anglois y ont &#233;t&#233; excellents. Avec un jeu de passe dynamique et inspir&#233; (sans oublier une certaine pr&#233;sence physique ...). L'essai est beau tout plein, sur un exploit personnel [deux plaquages rat&#233;s de suite] : on aurait presque dit du Dominici ...

Cette ann&#233;e j'ai regard&#233; un peu le tournoi et je trouve les Gallois malchanceux, les Italiens en progr&#232;s, les Irlandais pugnaces (comme d'hab' quoi !) et les Fran&#231;ais ... bons mais un peu surestim&#233;s ! [pas vu les Scots]. C'est cela qui m'agace le plus avec l'&#233;quipe de France, depuis une vingtaine d'ann&#233;es : avant je suppose que je n'y pr&#234;tais pas attention. Mais l&#224;, bon, le peu que j'en ai vu &#233;tait inf&#233;rieur en puissance comme en style face aux Anglais.

Vivement la Coupe du Monde : j'aimerais une finale Blacks - Bleus, avec dans la derni&#232;re minute, Carter qui ouvre sur Rokocoko lequel, apr&#232;s d&#233;pos&#233; des arri&#232;res d&#233;confits, apporte une victoire m&#233;rit&#233;e &#224; mes h&#233;ros de toujours en plongeant dans l'en-but pour y planter le ballon. Malheureusement, ce n'est qu'un r&#234;ve ...


----------



## Lalis (11 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Du coup trois équipes sont en lice pour le gagner, maintenant.... :hein:



Justement, c'est ça qui est bien : il reste de l'enjeu pour les derniers matches.  

Me faites pas dire pour autant que je me réjouisse de la défaite des Bleus.:casse:  
Positiver en se disant que ça va peut-être les motiver pour la suite, puisqu'ils ne sont plus favoris...


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mars 2007)

Hé oui les boules, 
parfais ces Anglois, dynamiques, motivés, ils se relèvent plus vite pour créer le surnombre un peu comme les blacks qui ne restent jamais allongés plus de 2 secondes dans les regroupement pour se remettre en jeu. Yachvili n'a pas su à mon sens donner suffisamment de vitesse au ballon contrairement à Mignoni, mais c'était trop tard.
Bravo les Brits comme quoi le lion n'était pas mort et lorsqu'il est blessé ...

D'accord avec Lalis pour l'Italie, c'est bien d'avoir une équipe de plus dans notre hémisphère qui vienne au niveau... et c'est un peu grâce à la France. 
Scub


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2007)

L'Italie est un peu dans la m&#234;me position que la France a son entr&#233;e dans le tournoi.
C'est une bonne choe en effet. Dommage que la Roumanie se soit ratatin&#233;e. Mais on ne peut qu'&#234;tre satisfait de la mont&#233;e en puissance de l'Argentine, qui joue un rugby assez s&#233;duisant.

C'est vrai que ce que j'ai vu des Anglais m'a rappel&#233; les All Whites d'il y a quelques ann&#233;es. Et d'accord aussi pour Yachvili qui manque de vivacit&#233;. &#192; l'oppos&#233; par exemple de Byron Kelleher, qui serait un peu trop speed&#233;, plut&#244;t ...


----------



## Nexka (11 Mars 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> On joue à contre-nature, rien de construit et cette fois-ci aucun exploit individuel n' a permis de sauver *la maison* bleue.



Ah bon??  Il rejoue Lamaison


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mars 2007)

Bien le jdm,
Je me souviens d'un match à Twickenham où les bleus n'avaient pas vu le jour en première mi-temps et en seconde Lamaison avait passé tous ses coups de pieds offrant avec un essai une belle victoire et peu être même le grand chelem.
Scub


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2007)

Evidement, grosse déception, mais surtout gros carton rouge aux guignols de RMC qui se sont moqués honteusement des anglias pendant deux jours. On ne peux pas sous-estimer l'angleterre, même s'ils n'étaient pas encore à leur meilleur niveau, mais c'était suffisant pour battre la France.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2007)

Et dire que pour la majorité de l'équipe c'était leurs première sélection en équipe nationale...c'est prometteur pour la coupe du monde.


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2007)

Euh... J'ai encore les boules... 

Ce match on aurait jamais du le perdre.

Les anglais ont sans doutes &#233;t&#233; piqu&#233;s au vif de leur derni&#232;re d&#233;faite, mais c'est faaaaaaaaaiblard...

Sans Mike Cat, ils n'auraient rien fait. Le jeune ouvreur anglais, il est nul, mais vraiment nul. Mike Cat a distribu&#233; le jeu en vieux briscard, et les fran&#231;ais se sont fait avoir.

Attaque fran&#231;aise trop st&#233;rile aussi. Trop de ballons tomb&#233;s. Par contre en d&#233;fense, &#231;a se replace vite, bigrement efficace.

Et puis l'arbitrage... Pas partisans, juste mauvais, comme &#224; chacune de ses prestations a ce Caplan. Mais l'essai anglais, vient tout de m&#234;me d'un hors jeu flagrant, l'arbitre dit rien 

Mais bon, j'suis finalement pas si d&#233;&#231;u que &#231;a. Ca fera du bien aux fran&#231;ais, reposer les pieds sur terre, retravailler sur l'attaque, remettre les basiques en place, pour nous faire une belle coupe du monde.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Evidement, grosse déception, mais surtout gros carton rouge aux guignols de RMC qui se sont moqués honteusement des anglias pendant deux jours. On ne peux pas sous-estimer l'angleterre, même s'ils n'étaient pas encore à leur meilleur niveau, mais c'était suffisant pour battre la France.


 
Mais oui on aurait fermer nos grandes gu....  il faut jamais chambrer l'Anglois, il est fier et agressif dans son costard super classe.

D'accord avec Bassman, pourvu que cela nous fasse du bien et attention à l'Ecosse, ils sont malins ceux là aussi ... C'est vrai Cat nous a mangé tout cru, on est encore trop gland dans l'intelligence de jeu, les combinaisons c'est bien mais pourquoi faire et quand ??? on a encore du tafffffffffffffff.
Scub


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2007)

Je comprends toujours pas pourquoi nous avons perdu ce match :hein:


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2007)

Apr&#232;s avoir vu les 20 derni&#232;res minutes, je le comprends tr&#232;s bien, moi 
Une bonne d&#233;fense des Anglais, qui semblait anesth&#233;sier la cr&#233;ativit&#233; dont s'enorgueillit (excessivement) l'&#233;quipe de France, une plus grande dynamique de la part des Anglais comme indiqu&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment par ScubaARM. &#199;a fait une certaine diff&#233;rence ...
Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; l'arbitre mauvais [mais, pour le rugby, je suis particuli&#232;rement peu chauvin].
Les Fran&#231;ais ont &#233;t&#233; bons en d&#233;fense mais les Anglais semblaient mont&#233;s sur ressort. C'est toujours ce d&#233;licat m&#233;lange de forme physique, motivation (_grinta_) et de technique individuelle et collective qui fait le charme de ce sport. Comme, de surcro&#238;t, on &#233;tait &#224; Twickenham, on comprend mieux pourquoi les Anglois ont battus les Fran&#231;ais.
En plus, les belles actions de ces 20 derni&#232;res minutes &#233;taient britanniques, c'est clair : dans le jeu de passe _aussi_. Les perc&#233;es du jeune blondinet David Strettle &#233;taient splendides.


----------



## rockindé (13 Mars 2007)

Cela fait un moment que le french flair a foutu le camp, à trop vouloir faire un copier coller des équipes en forme (coupe du monde 2003)...

Les black physiquement vont baisser de rythme mais il restera leur jeu de mouvement...

A trop défendre on prend des essais tôt ou tard si on ne prend pas le jeu à son compte (qu' on soit la meilleure défense au demeurant).


----------



## Bassman (13 Mars 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Cela fait un moment que le french flair a foutu le camp, à trop vouloir faire un copier coller des équipes en forme (coupe du monde 2003)...
> 
> Les black physiquement vont baisser de rythme mais il restera leur jeu de mouvement...
> 
> A trop défendre on prend des essais tôt ou tard si on ne prend pas le jeu à son compte (qu' on soit la meilleure défense au demeurant).



C'qu'il faut pas lire des fois


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2007)

Je crains que les Blacks, effectivement, ne se pr&#233;parent _trop_. Comme il y a quatre ans et il y a huit ans aussi. Et lorsque leur impact physique est moindre, il va de soi que leur jeu de mouvement est fragilis&#233; : ils sont prenables. Ils seront sans doute pris. J'esp&#232;re qu'ils vont perdre (de peu ) le Tri-Nations : ils auront une motivation suppl&#233;mentaire en CdM.

Tr&#232;s franchement, je comprends l'attachement aux Bleus, mais je trouve que cela aveugle un peu ... La France a &#233;videmment toutes ses chances d'arriver en finale puis de gagner la coupe mais il lui faudra &#234;tre un peu plus humble. D&#232;s que la grosse t&#234;te gagne l'&#233;quipe le danger se rapproche &#224; grands pas. Lors de la derni&#232;re confrontation contre l'Argentine, les Fran&#231;ais ont &#233;t&#233; brillants par intermittence mais, en d&#233;finitive, le jeu le plus inventif est venu des Argentins [ces derniers ont pay&#233; un mauvais choix de fin de premi&#232;re mi-temps : au lieu de botter une p&#233;nalit&#233; ils ont cherch&#233; l'essai avec une p&#233;nal-touche,_&#161; madre de dios !_]. On a une id&#233;e du rugby fran&#231;ais qui est un peu &#233;loign&#233;e de la r&#233;alit&#233;.


----------



## Bassman (13 Mars 2007)

Relis alors mes interventions. Je ne suis pas chauvin pour l'&#234;tre, j'estime &#234;tre r&#233;aliste dans mes analyses, m&#234;me si des amis d'enfances, des copains de club jouent aujourd'hui en &#233;quipe de France.

Quand je dis que l'arbitre de dimanche a &#233;t&#233; mauvais, oui il l'a &#233;t&#233;. L'essai marqu&#233; par la petite fl&#232;che anglaise y est, mais cons&#233;cutivement il y a une obstruction sur la d&#233;fense, et un hors jeu qui m&#232;ne a l'essai.

De m&#234;me lorsque l'arbitre accorde une p&#233;nalit&#233; pour la France alors que le mouvement se soldait obligatoirement par un essai (4 contre 1 &#224; n&#233;gocier).

Il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; mauvais que contre nous, il a &#233;t&#233; mauvais tout court, comme il est mauvais depuis qu'il est arbitre international.


Apr&#232;s, cette fa&#231;on que tu as de vouloir croire que les fran&#231;ais ont la grosse t&#234;te d&#232;s qu'il gaze un peu, est risible.
Risible parce que depuis la premi&#232;re coupe du monde (87, soit 20 ans maintenant) la france est class&#233;e 2eme nation mondiale derri&#232;re... La nouvelle Z&#233;lande. La France est une des toutes meilleures nations du rugby, c'est un fait de part ses r&#233;sultats.


Risible parce que comme beaucoup de gens, vous n'&#233;coutez pas ce que disent les joueurs interview&#233;s, juste ce que disent les "journalistes". Aucun du staff de l'&#233;quipe de France, aucun joueur n'a dit que les anglais allaient &#234;tre facile, qu'ils allaient les prendre &#224; la l&#233;g&#232;re.

La France le WE dernier a &#233;t&#233; en dessous. C'est tout. Les anglais &#233;taient m&#233;diocres eux aussi, mais Mike Cat a fait la diff&#233;rence, la ou aucun fran&#231;ais n'a r&#233;ussi a tirer les autres vers le haut.

Risible parce ce que comme pour Zizou, on l'encense &#224; mort, puis le jour ou il montre qu'il est aussi juste con des fois, on l'abat sur place, ou on l'adore encore plus.

Le "French flair" n'existe que dans l'imagination des gens. Regardez l'Australie, l'Argentine, l'Irlande et surtout le ma&#238;tre en la mati&#232;re : La nouvelle Zelande. Quand toutes ces &#233;quipes vont bien, elles proposent un volume de jeu sans pareil.


L'&#233;quipe de France en ce moment, n'est ni plus forte, ni moins que ce qu'en disent les m&#233;dias. Elle va bien, elle travaille a fond pour &#234;tre pr&#234;te pour Septembre prochain.
Le tournoi, Laporte l'a dit et redit avant le d&#233;but : on est pas favori, si on le gagne tr&#232;s bien, mais ce n'est pas notre objectif, l'objectif est de conforter le groupe, d'essayer un maximum de joueurs, en vue de la fameuse coupe du monde.



Pour les Blacks, je ne sais pas comment il seront pour la coupe du monde. Toujours est il qu'aujourd'hui, ils sont physiquement aff&#251;t&#233;s comme aucune autre &#233;quipe, et ont toujours ce volume de jeu qu'ils aiment pratiquer.
Mais ils ont pas "besoin" de cette force d'impact pour jouer en volume. Ca n'est pas que 22 bourrins sur un terrain les Blacks. Le croire c'est se tromper.
Aujourd'hui, et ce depuis 2 ans, c'est la meilleure &#233;quipe du monde.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4201601 a dit:
			
		

> Risible parce que comme beaucoup de gens, vous n'écoutez pas ce que disent les joueurs interviewés, juste ce que disent les "journalistes". Aucun du staff de l'équipe de France, aucun joueur n'a dit que les anglais allaient être facile, qu'ils allaient les prendre à la légère.



Il y a encore des gens qui écoutent les journalistes après ce qu'ils ont fait à Aimé Jacquet ? C'est bien triste ...


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4201601 a dit:
			
		

> La France le WE dernier a été en dessous. C'est tout. Les anglais étaient médiocres eux aussi, mais Mike Cat a fait la différence, la ou aucun français n'a réussi a tirer les autres vers le haut.
> 
> Risible parce ce que comme pour Zizou, on l'encense à mort, puis le jour ou il montre qu'il est aussi juste con des fois, on l'abat sur place, ou on l'adore encore plus.



C'est le monde des supporters !!! 

Et puis on ne peut pas gagner tous les matchs, sans compter qu'une défaite ça permet de mieux voir ce qui cloche en général.

On pourrait être inquiet si on avait perdu tous les matchs des 6 nations. Mais bon là, il y a un revers, c'est pas trop grave, le XV de France ne s'est pas non plus pris 40 points dans la tête et le trophée est encore tout à fait accessible.


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2007)

La base de mon scepticisme rapport au XV de France date d'il y a longtemps, &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; le manque d'humilit&#233; venait de l'entra&#238;neur. C'est bizarre de me pr&#234;ter des attitudes que je ne pense pas avoir mais bon ...

Quoiqu'il en soit, si on se limite &#224; la simple CdM, le fait d'&#234;tre premi&#232;re ou seconde nation ne semble pas avoir un impact fantastique ou se mat&#233;rialiser ais&#233;ment, puisque depuis ni les Bleus ni les Blacks ne l'ont emport&#233; depuis 87.
Alors que pour le Tournoi et le Tri-Nation, il y a eu pour chacun une belle moisson. Peut-&#234;tre la raison en est-elle que, un peu comme au foot, une &#233;quipe ayant un jeu un peu risqu&#233; ou, disons, entreprenant, ne peut durer le temps de cette comp&#233;tition. Le Tournoi peut &#234;tre remport&#233; m&#234;me avec une d&#233;faite en quatri&#232;me ou dernier match, pas la CdM. C'est pour cela que je me fais du souci pour mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s (les Blacks). Et pour les Bleus, pareil.


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Mars 2007)

Oui navré pour l'oubli du 2nd L.
Restons simple, c'est dans la tête et dans les jambes que cela se passe. En clair, les blacks d'il y a 2 mois sont imbattables. S'ils maintiennent le cap sans faire d'erreur de préparation physique (pas 3 fois de suite tout de même ...) ils vont au bout. La seule chance de les battre, c'est de se relever plus vite après les impacts pour créer du surnombre en étant de suite en attaque ou plus nombreux à défendre, et là il faut avoir des jambes donc un physique énorme. La tête c'est le placement sur le terrain, faire du jeux sans ballon par exemple, changer de tactique lorsque l'adversaire n'est plus surpris ... (pas encore franchement notre cas).
Les bleus peuvent faire un truc. Quand ils font vite circuler le ballon avec des équipiers lancés ils ont plus d'opportunités (cf. performances de Mignoni) et surtout qu'ils arrêtent de perdre des ballons ... ça se travaille. Peut être miser plus sur cette rigueur que sur des combinaisons de jeux type usine à gaz qui finissent par des tombés de ballon.
Scub


----------



## rockindé (13 Mars 2007)

Les black, archi-favoris?, courent depuis 1987, ils auront la m&#234;me pr&#233;paration physique que les bleus(tout le monde sera aff&#251;t&#233; dans les r&#232;gles)...et oui la France fait parti des quatre nations principales.

L' arbitre n' a peut &#234;tre pas &#233;t&#233; performant mais cela serait trop simple...Certains joueurs ont sembl&#233; "cramer", ils n' ont pas eu le m&#234;me rendement et main mise sur le jeu tricolore (peut &#234;tre le travail de fond &#224; Marcoussi?).

J' ai trouv&#233; que les deux &#233;quipes ont jou&#233; &#224; contre nature...


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Les black, archi-favoris?, courent depuis 1987, ils auront la même préparation physique que les bleus(tout le monde sera affûté dans les règles)...et oui la France fait parti des quatre nations principales.
> *
> L' arbitre n' a peut être pas été performant mais cela serait trop simple...* Certains joueurs ont semblé "cramer", ils n' ont pas eu le même rendement et main mise sur le jeu tricolore (peut être le travail de fond à Marcoussi?).
> 
> J' ai trouvé que les deux équipes ont joué à contre nature...


C'était aussi mon avis ...


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Ptin de Rosbeefs !!!
 
vont nous nick&#233; le grand chlem...mais pas le tournoi.


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Mars 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> J' ai trouvé que les deux équipes ont joué à contre nature...


 
Tout à fait d'accord, les anglais ont été très bien contre nous alors que très médiocres depuis le début du tournoi, et nous, mou du genou alors que plutôt rapide et tenace au début.
Sûrement des explications techniques, mais pour celles là je passe.:rateau: 
Scub


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2007)

Forza Italia  :love:


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Forza Italia  :love:



Je vois ça d'ici  : tu soutiens l'Italie pour que la France ait des chances de gagner le tournoi

Bon.

*Let Scotland win !*


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Forza Italia  :love:





starmac a dit:


> Je vois ça d'ici  : tu soutiens l'Italie pour que la France ait des chances de gagner le tournoi
> 
> Bon.
> 
> *Let Scotland win !*


En tous cas, ça va être un gros combat, les Irlandais ne sont pas des "nonchalants", le Italiens non plus !...   :love:


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Si les italiens pouvait gagner, ce serait historique car contre une équipe très forte ... Mais bon faut pas trop rêver !


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je vois ça d'ici  : tu soutiens l'Italie pour que la France ait des chances de gagner le tournoi
> 
> Bon.
> 
> *Let Scotland win !*


nan nan, je soutiens l'italie pour qu'ils gagnent le tournoi ! :love:


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> nan nan, je soutiens l'italie pour qu'ils gagnent le tournoi ! :love:



Oui, mais là ça tient de l'impossible  
Et Il n'y a pas de Zidane en rugby


----------



## Lalis (17 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Si les italiens pouvait gagner, ce serait historique car contre une équipe très forte ... Mais bon faut pas trop rêver !


Et c'est sûr que les Irlandais ne vont pas se laisser faire, un jour de fête nationale en plus...
Mais Forza Azzurri quand même !! :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et Il n'y a pas de Zidane en rugby



Il est venu, en tant que consultant, pour montrer sa technique pour le maul, d'o&#249; la confusion


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

les italiens vont se prendre une branl&#233;e&#8230;

je ne sais pas si je regarderai la deuxi&#232;me mi-temps


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Quel beau drop italien. Si seulement en voyais plus de choses comme &#231;a.

Allez plus qu'un point d'&#233;cart ! 


Un peu m&#233;disant le Starmac !


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

pas m&#233;disant, Italien et supporter lucide


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Oui, mais là ça tient de l'impossible
> Et Il n'y a pas de Zidane en rugby


Faut dire qu'en rugby, un coup de boule peut ne valoir qu'un jaune ... 
Hier j'ai regardé un piètre natch entre la Western Force et les Reds du Queensland et un des joueurs des Reds a été exclu pour deux cartons jaunes [il n'a au total touché le ballon que deux fois avant d'être viré]. C'est agréable de voir cela si rarement au rugby et surtout le flegme [avec de la rage rentrée quand même] avec lequel ils ont pris ça, les Reds.


----------



## Lalis (17 Mars 2007)

Aïe, ça commence à sentir le roussi pour les Italiens...


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

Les Irlandais les trouvent _al dente_ ?


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Oui, ils ne méritent pas ça. Dommage. Enfin, ils ont quand même bien progressé et ce n'est pas déplaisant d'avoir une autre équipe non anglo-saxone qui a du potentiel.

Allez un sursaut sur la fin du match pour perdre avec honneur ! Disons un ou deux essais !


----------



## Lalis (17 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Oui, ils ne méritent pas ça. Dommage. Enfin, ils ont quand même bien progressé et ce n'est pas déplaisant d'avoir une autre équipe non anglo-saxone qui a du potentiel.
> 
> Allez un sursaut sur la fin du match pour perdre avec honneur ! Disons un ou deux essais !



Ouais, allez, on y croit... :rose: 

Et on retiendra les progrès, ainsi que les 4 essais contre l'Ecosse !


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

C'est dur l&#224;. Pour la France &#231;a va &#234;tre vraiment dur de marquer assez de points avec une grosse diff&#233;rence ... Il faut gagner avec au moins 24 points de plus.

Enfin mon souhait est r&#233;alis&#233;. Deux essais pour l'Italie. Bravo !


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

bon&#8230; au final malgr&#233; une belle opposition &#231;a reste une belle d&#233;culott&#233;e.

De la volont&#233;, les italiens n'en manquent, ils s'arrachent oui mais &#231;a ne suffit pas.
Il manque un fond de jeu, du peps, de la fantaisie.

Sinon, 2 essais, c'est bien.

Et deux victoires dans le tournoi, c'est toujours bon &#224; prendre quand on veut b&#226;tir une &#233;quipe.

On en reparle dans dix ou quinze ans  ?


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Hé oui il faut leur donner du temps. La France a mis du temps aussi a être une très grande équipe.

Pas contre là contre l'Ecosse ça commence mal. Je crois qu'il n'y aura plus de soucis d'écart avec l'Irlande si ça continue comme ça ...


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

bon ben c'est po gagn&#233;....:mouais:....


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

Je plussoie :mouais:




PS : ce n'&#233;tait pas une nature morte


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

6 points d'avance, on est loin du compte !


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

Alllllllleeeeeezzzzzz!!!!!!!!! :modo:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

voil&#224; !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

:love: Essai :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

oooouuu&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

:love: re-essai :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

:love: Transformé :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

c'est beau lorsqu'ils jouent comme &#231;a !!!! :king:


----------



## Nexka (17 Mars 2007)

39 - 14  Tu as dit combien? Il faut  24 points d'écart?? :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

ou&#233; allez pleins d'essais !!!!  :love:


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

dans l'en-but fran&#231;ais ?


----------



## Nexka (17 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> oué allez pleins d'essais !!!!  :love:



Ouai et encore un essai :love:  ... Bon ok pas pour nous  ... Mais quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

Suspens :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (17 Mars 2007)

Clair..... :affraid: vidéo


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

:love: essai :love:


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

bon, c'est pass&#233; 

dites merci aux italiens pour leur dernier essai


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

oooouuu&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!!!!! ay&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!!!!! nexka va sur france2.fr ya le match en vid&#233;o gratos


----------



## Nexka (17 Mars 2007)

On attend l'arbitre ... :hein:


Arff trop tard Ice, mais merci :love: 


YEESSSSSSS!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

:love: Transformé :love:  46/19 :love:


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

On a eu chaud !!!

Bon maintenant les Anglais. Ils doivent gagner de combien pour avoir le tournoi ?


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mars 2007)

57 points   autant dire que...bon enfin on va voir


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2007)

Oouuf, c'est passé!! 

En tout cas les écossais nous ont offerts un très beau match.  :love:  :love:  



IceandFire a dit:


> 57 points   autant dire que...bon enfin on va voir



C'est une bonne idée.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> 57 points   autant dire que...bon enfin on va voir



Oui ça ne va pas être simple, mais bon les Gallois sont assez faibles cette année ...

Va falloir qu'ils filent la gale aux anglais


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon enfin on va voir



Comme tu dis


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2007)

Beau match mais on ne sera pas champion du monde nous ne sommes pas assez physique


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Essai gallois !!!


Ouuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaisssss !!!!


----------



## PawBroon (17 Mars 2007)

Quel enorme suspens le Tournoi cet année vraiment.
Belle année 2007 pour nous les fans de rugby.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Mars 2007)

Et 15 à 0 pour les gallois !!


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Deux essais ! Hé bé !

Ce sont les entraîneurs gallois qui ont un AluBook devant eux ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ce sont les entraîneurs gallois qui ont un AluBook devant eux ?



Bon, tu sais que l'heure est grave là ? Espèce de geek


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bon, tu sais que l'heure est grave là ? Espèce de geek



  


Ha ça fait plaisir de voir les Gallois vouloir gagner un match. Et contre l'Angleterre, ça redorerais un peu leur blason ...


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Deux essais ! H&#233; b&#233; !
> 
> Ce sont les entra&#238;neurs gallois qui ont un AluBook devant eux ?



ma petite femme m'a dit "regarde le rouge il a un apple :love:

n'emp&#232;che que dans le pub de la huston station quand les ecossais ont marqu&#233; l'&#233;ssai ils se sont tous lev&#233;s, et quand quelques minutes apr&#232;s nous avons r&#233;pondu il n'y avait que 2 a vouloir comminquer leur joie, bizarre :sick:  
du coup nous sommes partis du pub direction le train, trop dangereux


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

*Bravo les bleus !!*
On a fait un Joli match contre l'écosse.
Le tournoi est presque empoché, mais faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Bravo les bleus !!*
> On a fait un Joli match contre l'écosse.
> Le tournoi est presque empoché, mais faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours.



Oui, mais quand même, les anglais sont en train de perdre, donc ça devrait être bon...  

Enfin, les anglais remontent bien quand même : 15 - 10 !!


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Bravo les bleus !!*
> On a fait un Joli match contre l'écosse.
> Le tournoi est presque empoché, mais faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours.



62 points à marquer en 43 minutes, pas facile pour les anglais. Les gallois se laissent pas faire ...


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

+8 pour les gallois, manque 65 points aux anglais pour gagner.


----------



## nicogala (17 Mars 2007)

Quelle belle apr&#232;s-midi de rugby !!!

L&#224; c'est pas pour dire mais on voit des pommes d'alu toutes les 3mn ... 


Allez Galles !!


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

Les Fran&#231;ais ont &#233;t&#233; bons mais quand m&#234;me les &#201;cossais ne sont pas venus pour rien, d'o&#249; un beau match. Je ne vois pas trop en quoi les ralentis ont pu aider l'arbitre &#224; d&#233;cider entre essai/pas essai mais bon.
Un point n&#233;gatif : lorsque Sean Lamont est revenu sur le terrain, il a &#233;t&#233; siffl&#233; puis de nouveau un peu apr&#232;s. Si le public devient comme ces abrutis de supporters de foot, &#231;a craint [d'autant que le pauvre gar&#231;on n'avait m&#234;me pas fait la faute provoquant son exclusion temporaire ].

Quant aux Gallois, je ne trouve pas qu'ils m&#233;ritent de finir &#224; z&#233;ro point : ils produisent du jeu et c'est plut&#244;t bien ce qu'ils font. Mais si Shane Williams continue le match comme il l'a commenc&#233;, ils vont avoir des regrets.


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> 62 points à marquer en 43 minutes, pas facile pour les anglais. Les gallois se laissent pas faire ...



bah c'est impossible  IMPOSSIBLE (à prononcer IMPOSSIBEULEU  )


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

Aïe Aïe Aïe,
Quel Suce pince !!!


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2007)

je suis vraiment content pour les gallois  ils evitent la cuill&#232;re de bois et finissent au moins sur une bonne note leur saison.


----------



## Lalis (17 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> je suis vraiment content pour les gallois  ils evitent la cuillère de bois et finissent au moins sur une bonne note leur saison.



Moi, je suis contente pour tous les bleus du continent :
- les Français qui gagnent le tournoi (même sans grand chelem)
- les Italiens qui finissent quatrièmes, leur plus belle réussite depuis qu'ils participent au tournoi
 

Bon, demain le RCO reçoit Lannemezan au trophée Jean Prat : ça va me permettre d'attendre la coupe du monde  :love:


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Moi, je suis contente pour tous les bleus du continent :
> - les Français qui gagnent le tournoi (même sans grand chelem)
> - les Italiens qui finissent quatrièmes, leur plus belle réussite depuis qu'ils participent au tournoi



Moi aussi je suis super content. Manque plus qu'une victoire de Montoya en F1 et le PSG en ligue 2 et c'est la fête !!!

Vivement la coupe du monde, on va se régaler !!!


----------



## fpoil (17 Mars 2007)

tr&#232;s beau match galles-angleterre

mais il faudrait dire &#224; Shane Williams que le rugby cela se joue &#224; quinze... parce qu'il en a bouff&#233; des ballons...

sinon je ne savais pas qu'apple &#233;tait le sponsor du rugby anglos saxon (bon les gallois sont moins riches que les anglais ils n'avaient qu'un 15 pouces)

sinon les fran&#231;ais m'ont fait peur et le dernier essai, mouais... il y a un &#233;cossais en dessous du ballon....


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis super content. Manque plus qu'une victoire de Montoya en F1 et le PSG en ligue 2 et c'est la fête !!!
> 
> Vivement la coupe du monde, on va se régaler !!!


Montoya participe au NASCAR, maintenant, non ?


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> très beau match galles-angleterre
> 
> mais il faudrait dire à Shane Williams que le rugby cela se joue à quinze... parce qu'il en a bouffé des ballons...
> 
> ...


Ah ! J'ai pas osé le mettre car je me suis dit qu'on allait s'énerver encore une fois. Mais c'est bien mon impression : si l'Écossais en entier n'est pas sous le ballon, il me semble qu'au moins son bras empêche le ballon de toucher l'en-but. D'ailleurs, les joueurs n'ont pas trop manifesté avant la décision de l'arbitre.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Montoya participe au NASCAR, maintenant, non ?



Je voulais dire Alonso ... 

Bon pour le trophée c'est marrant de voir le XV en costard !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ! J'ai pas osé le mettre car je me suis dit qu'on allait s'énerver encore une fois. Mais c'est bien mon impression : si l'Écossais en entier n'est pas sous le ballon, il me semble qu'au moins son bras empêche le ballon de toucher l'en-but. D'ailleurs, les joueurs n'ont pas trop manifesté avant la décision de l'arbitre.



Mais l'arbitre a pris sa décision en fonction de la vidéo, donc...


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ! J'ai pas os&#233; le mettre car je me suis dit qu'on allait s'&#233;nerver encore une fois. Mais c'est bien mon impression : si l'&#201;cossais en entier n'est pas sous le ballon, il me semble qu'au moins son bras emp&#234;che le ballon de toucher l'en-but. D'ailleurs, les joueurs n'ont pas trop manifest&#233; avant la d&#233;cision de l'arbitre.



Je t'avoue que ce n'est pas l'essai le plus net de la saison, mais les &#233;cossais et les fran&#231;ais ont accept&#233; la d&#233;cision apr&#232;s tout. 

Tous les angles montrent que le bras Ecossais s'enroule autour du ballon de la &#224; toucher le sol avant le ballon franchement je ne peux le dire

Et puis moi tous ces irlandais qui hurlent de joie (dans le pub) sur le dernier essai c'est des trucs &#224; te changer la vision des choses 5 minutes apr&#232;s  en plus un jour de St Patrick :king:


----------



## Nexka (17 Mars 2007)

En tout cas les Irlandais méritaient de gagner le tournois autant que nous   Peut être même un peu plus parce qu'on a pas fait un beau match contre les roosbeefs... :hein: Alors que les Irlandais n'ont a rougir d'aucun de leur match


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais pas si les gallois étaient super en forme aujourd'hui, mais la prestation des anglais est quand même bien moyenne juste avant la coupe du monde ...


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2007)

En Rugby, comme en d'autres sports, les choses peuvent tourner rapidement. Il suffit parfois de r&#233;cup&#233;rer quelques bless&#233;s, un peu de confiance et hop ! &#231;a repart aussi sec.

Je me trompe peut-&#234;tre mais il me semble que les Anglais ont mal dig&#233;r&#233; leur titre mondial, que, depuis, on ne les a jamais retrouv&#233;s &#224; leur niveau. Peut-&#234;tre cette nouvelle &#233;dition va-t-elle les r&#233;veiller ?


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> ...Alors que les Irlandais n'ont a rougir d'aucun de leur match


Ce n'est pas leur opinion (ils ont peut &#234;tre tort hein  ) pour eux le match contre l'ecosse par exemple etait tr&#232;s mauvais, j'ai beau leur dire que si un match est gagn&#233; c'ets le principal et que la mani&#232;re vient apr&#232;s ils n'en d&#233;mordent pas, et aussi ils commencent &#224; en avoir assez des fran&#231;ais qui leur coupent l'herbe sous le pied &#224; chaque fois. 

C'est un sentiment mitig&#233; d'admiration pour les fran&#231;ais et en m&#234;me temps de frustration d'arriver si pr&#232;s du but.

je verrais mardi au boulot, je vous raconterais :rateau:


----------



## rockindé (18 Mars 2007)

Coupe du Monde 2007

POULE D 
France 
Irlande 
Argentine 
G&#233;orgie 
Namibie 

Il va falloir de suite se faire violence...L' Irlande semble avoir les meilleurs arguments, sans blessure et indisponibilit&#233; de ses "cadres", l' Argentine nous r&#233;ussit peu.Il va falloir que les supporters soient derri&#232;re(16&#176; h&#244 son &#233;quipe d&#232;s les poules.

L' Angleterre aussi va s' amuser:

POULE A 
Angleterre 
Afrique du Sud 
Samoa 
Etats-Unis 
Tonga

Sur l' essai d' Imanol il me semble, lors d' un ralenti, qu' il rel&#226;che le ballon avant d' aplatir...


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2007)

Pour l'Angleterre, c'est quand m&#234;me plus simple, non, m&#234;me s'il y a un champion olympique dans sa poule.
Pour la France, il est clair que le premier match va &#234;tre (d&#233;j&#224 d&#233;cisif. Au vu des cinq derniers matchs contre l'Argentine, &#231;a va peut &#234;tre chaud !


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2007)

France Irlande, ça va être chaud : double revanche à prendre des verts sur les bleus, dont une - la victoire dans le tournoi - grâce à un essai qu'ils peuvent juger litigieux...

ayayayayaie :casse: :hosto: :affraid:

Ca serait bien que nos _cherdirigeants_ pensent à un calendrier qui ménage nos internationaux


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

Sauf qu'il ne le jugent pas litigieux comme tu le dis:


> O'Sullivan also insisted he had no complaints about the decision of the video referee to award Vermeulen's last-minute try.


comme quoi les fran&#231;ais c'est vraiment des r&#226;leurs


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2007)

Absolument. Et j'aime bien le d&#233;but : "Eddie O'Sullivan shrugged off his disappointment ..."
C'est flegmatique et assez &#233;loign&#233; des comportements continentaux [du n&#244;tre en tous cas].


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Absolument. Et j'aime bien le début : "Eddie O'Sullivan shrugged off his disappointment ..."
> C'est flegmatique et assez éloigné des comportements continentaux [du nôtre en tous cas].



Tout à fait d'accord, même si le comportement des supporters du XV n'a rien à voir avec ceux du foot


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

En fait les irlandais sont (trop?) habitu&#233; &#224; ob&#233;ir.
Les fran&#231;ais r&#226;lent d'abord par principe et voient apr&#232;s :bebe:


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Mars 2007)

Bon hé bien c'était bien tout cela.
Mignoni, je vous l'avais dit, sait faire vivre le ballon en lui donnant de la vitesse, il sait aussi faire relever son pack pour mieux replacer l'équipe vers l'avant (à la All Black). Faire jouer Yachvili contre les Anglois a été une erreur. Enfin, c'est fait.
Et puis le suspens, super. Le résultat aussi, le sport a parlé même en présence de l'arbitre à 30 cm sur le côté du dernier essai français + les caméras ... on ne saura jamais mais dans l'esprit, cela valait bien quelque chose ...
Pour les amateurs de boxe : super Mormek !!!:casse: 
PSG en D2, c'est presque fait non ??:rateau: 
L'italie 4° du Tournois oui mal quelle raclée contre l'Irlande et la France ??!!!:sick:
Scub


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

ben z'avez vu dans le dernier match l'arbitre anglais avait un macbook pro!
&#231;a a aid&#233; les fran&#231;ais pour gagner le tournoi des six nations &#224; l'avant dernier match ;-)

j'y connais rien mais mon compagnon appr&#233;ciant vraiment, parfois je remarque! mais j'ai d'avantage &#233;t&#233; sensible aux rondeurs de la pomme sur macbook pro qu'&#224; l'ovale du ballon ou au jeu des rugbymen!

HS je sais!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> (...) mais j'ai d'avantage été sensibile aux rondeurs de la pomme sur macbook pro qu'à l'ovale du ballon ou au jeu des rugbymen!
> 
> HS je sais!!


Et les vestiaires ?!....


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et les vestiaires ?!....



bah j'ai eu l'autorisation ;-))!! mais l'imagination si ;-))


----------



## nicogala (21 Mars 2007)

Bon, pour parler d'autre chose... vous les avez re&#231;u vos places pour la Coupe du Monde vous ?
On devait recevoir en f&#233;vrier, puis j'ai vu "printemps" ... y z'attendent L&#233;opard ou bien


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

j'ai m&#234;me pas regard&#233;, c'est quoi les matchs a Marseille ?


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2007)

Tout est là.


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2007)

Malheureusement, je sens que je ne vais pas pouvoir d&#233;gotter des places sympas pour un match sympa.

En tous cas, je me demande si la strat&#233;gie de Graham Henry va &#234;tre payante : les &#233;quipes n&#233;o-z&#233;landaises ne brillent gu&#232;re en ce moment, dans le Super 14, et il est loin d'&#234;tre &#233;vident que le retour &#224; mi-parcours des internationaux va r&#233;ussir &#224; donner confiance &#224; des &#233;quipes en dedans. Les Sud-Africains sont en tr&#232;s net regain de forme. Les Australiens sont couci cou&#231;a. Dans l'ensemble, le Super 14 est un peu moins enlev&#233; et moins spectaculaire : peur de se blesser ?
Un point qui m'intrigue : les commentateurs parlent d'une nouvelle r&#232;gle concernant la m&#234;l&#233;e. Je me demande ce qu'est cette r&#232;gle : les joueurs de l'h&#233;misph&#232;re Sud semblent ne plus &#234;tre capables de faire une m&#234;l&#233;e &#233;quilibr&#233;e qui tienne plus que cinq secondes, en ce moment. Bizarre, non ?


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mars 2007)

Les Blacks seront bien là (Ka Ora). Tu as raison il faudra affronter la brutalité toujours immodérée des Sud Af ...
Le débat sur la mêlée vient effectivement de commencer. Qui va en tirer avantage si tenté que cette "règle" soit admise pour la WC.
Scub


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2007)

Je plussoie Bompi : qu'est-ce que cette  (nouvelle ?) règle ?
:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2007)

Aucune idée.


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mars 2007)

La règle applicable au 01/01/07 est là : http://www.irb.com/EN/Laws+and+Regulations/Laws/061206+dk+scrum+law+change+fr.htm
"on" parle à l'heure actuelle de changement de sanction ou de la permession de nouvelle phase de jeu lorsque la mêlée tourne. Le pack qui fait tourner pourrait en tirer avantage même à plus de 45° ou le pack qui se fait tourner pour en tirer avantage pourrait récupérer le ballon .... personnellement je n'y crois pas trop car trop de soucis au niveau de l'arbitrage (contrôler qui prend l'initiative de tourner la mêlée ...). Bon faut bien patienter et trouver des sujet de discussion jusqu'à la WC.... 
Scub


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2007)

Je pensais que c'&#233;tait quelque chose de plus vicieux que &#231;a. J'ai effectivement remarqu&#233; l'arbitre disant "crouch" etc. mais je me disais que cela devait plut&#244;t aider.


----------



## rockindé (25 Mars 2007)

Pas terrible ces nouveaux maillots, et dire que Nike envisageait de viré le Coq:







Celui du centenaire était largement plus réussi:


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2007)

clair! :love:


----------



## Lalis (25 Mars 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Pas terrible ces nouveaux maillots (...)



Bouh, qu'ils sont tristes, ces maillots ! :sick: 
Pourquoi du bleu marine ? D'autres jouent en bleu roi ?
Va falloir que ce qu'il y a dedans soit de première qualité ! :love:


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2007)

les italiens et les ecossais jouent en bleu non ?


----------



## Lalis (25 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> les italiens et les ecossais jouent en bleu non ?


En principe, les Ecossais en *bleu marine*, très foncé, et les Italiens en *bleu azur* (d'où leur nom en italien) : c'est pour ça que les Français avaient le *bleu roi*, parce que c'est un bleu _*différent*_. C'est donc pour ça que je ne comprends pas bien le choix du maillot pour la WC07...  Les autres "en bleu" ont peut-être aussi changé de nuance de bleu.
Mais bon, c'est quand même pas une affaire bien importante, hein ! 
La nouveauté sur la règle de mêlée me semble plus sérieuse : comment va se faire l'arbitrage ? C'est déjà difficile à voir en temps normal, alors on peut craindre les interprétations subjectives, voire partiales  ... On verra bien.


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Mars 2007)

Cette touche de foncé dans notre bleu me rappelle le .... black !!! hé oui !! nous sommes quand même les champions de notre hémisphère alors pourquoi pas marquer un peu le deuil de nos adversaire sur notre parure ? 

Je suis daccord cela reste moche mais bon voyons le côté psychologique de la chose si tenté quil y en ait un.

Il y en a qui mette de leau dans leur vin et bien nous, nous mettons du noir dans notre bleu !

La nouvelle règle sur la mêlée a globalement bien fonctionné, pas grand chose à dire, plus de discipline ne nuit pas et cela avantage les gros pack visiblement.
En revanche son évolution, sil y en a un risque de poser problème aux arbitres (voir mon poste plus haut). Pourvu que cela ne soit pas testé pendant la WC sinon cela risque dêtre le souque 

Quil est moche se maillot, le blanc est mieux:hein: . Bon allez, quand nous serons champions du monde, je suis sûr que nous le porterons tous sans retenue. 
Scub


----------



## rockindé (25 Mars 2007)

Cela fait deux semaines de suite que je regarde le Super XIV et les phases de mêlée sont catastrophiques...plusieurs fois écroulé.Le toucher, afin de limiter l' impact, pose beaucoup de problèmes aux packs de l' hémisphère sud.


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2007)

Esp&#233;rons que le jeu des Fran&#231;ais ne sera pas inspir&#233; par ces maillots hideux.

&#192; propos du Super 14, enfin un match o&#249; &#231;a joue fort avec les Waratahs contre les Auckland Blues. Du beau jeu, c&#244;t&#233; n&#233;o-z&#233;landais.
Quant &#224; cette histoire de m&#234;l&#233;e, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre ce qui d&#233;range autant dans cette r&#232;gle [comme indiqu&#233; ci-avant].


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai que ces maillots sont horribles!
Ptin ils auraient pu prendre un bon pour faire &#231;a (moi par exemple... :style
Bref, faut pas non plus que &#231;a leur porte la poisse....
:hein:


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

Je les trouve tr&#232;s beau les maillot de l'&#233;quipe de france moi :love:

Bon... il est ou le num&#233;ro de Lamboley que je lui demande de m'en mettre un de c&#244;t&#233; :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2007)

150 &#8364; le maillot ?????????


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

ou&#233; donc maillot ou macbook ou d50 du coup ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2007)

J'oubliais  .


----------



## Lalis (26 Mars 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> 150  le maillot ?????????



En effet, ça laisse songeur...  
Et encore, c'est précisé "en avant première" : cela signifie-t-il que c'est un tarif "réduit" comme en cas de souscription et que passé une date, ce sera plus cher ? :hein: 

Allez, pas de quoi fouetter un chat, c'est juste une opération pub-marketing. Le plus important, c'est le jeu, non ?  
On sait bien que si on veut faire le beau et faire gratuitement de la pub pour une marque (genre Blanco ou Eden Park), il faut y mettre le prix (plus de 100 euros pour se faire homme sandwich :hosto: !). Le monde à l'envers ! On est libres aussi de s'habiller autrement.  
Enfin, jusqu'ici...


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Mars 2007)

C'est une honte un prix pareil ! d'accord quand on aime on ne compte pas, mais là franchement .... va vraiment falloir du très très beau jeux ...

Et si on se faisait des petits paris (sans fric bien sûr) sur les journées du top 14, cela pourrait être sympa non ?

Allez je me lance : Biaritz-Toulouse = victoire de Toulouse ! ; Agen-Castres = victoire de Castres.

On pourrait même mettre les scores ? 

Scub


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

surtout qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral le prix d'un maillot d'&#233;quipe nationale est de 75/80 &#8364;...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Allez je me lance : Biaritz-Toulouse = victoire de Toulouse ! ; Agen-Castres = victoire de Castres.
> 
> On pourrait même mettre les scores ?
> 
> Scub



Tu ne veux pas qu'on te fasse un lotofoot par la même occasion ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> surtout qu'en général le prix d'un maillot d'équipe nationale est de 75/80 ...



Quand bien même ce prix est là est hors de prix , je trouve


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2007)

remarques, 12 et t'as un macbook !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> remarques, 12 et t'as un macbook !!!



Après la conversion franc/euro, la conversion maillot de rugby/macbook voire apn !


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> remarques, 12 et t'as un macbook !!!





Choix vraiment cornélien


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2007)

150 euros :mouais: c'est tout de même 1000 Francs !!! 
Sérieux 150 euros pour un maillot  mais ils se foutent de qui là sérieux !



Le polo du centenaire lui est à 45 euros







Les autres produits comme la veste (jolie  ) à 70 euros .
Ou la réplique en polyester à 75 euros valent tout de même 50% de moins.

50% DE MOINS 


portanouak :modo:


----------



## Lalis (26 Mars 2007)

Mais on n'est pas *obligés*, hein ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

Euh... le vrai maillot des blacks, qui n'a pas &#233;t&#233; vendu tr&#232;s longtemps (le vrai de vrai, celui avec une sur-impression brillante de motif maori), et il l'&#233;tait a 180/200 euros.


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2007)

Non sans rire ? 200 euros le maillot ? :mouais:  et tu l'as achet&#233; ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2007)

J'ai pas reussi &#224; en trouver un, sinon je l'aurais achet&#233; oui.

L&#224; pour le maillot de l'&#233;quipe de france, je me fais pas de bile, vais en avoir un gratos 

Ca sert d'avoir des potes qui sont en &#233;quipe de france


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2007)

pfff te parles plus na


----------



## rockindé (27 Mars 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> C'est une honte un prix pareil ! d'accord quand on aime on ne compte pas, mais là franchement .... va vraiment falloir du très très beau jeux ...
> 
> Et si on se faisait des petits paris (sans fric bien sûr) sur les journées du top 14, cela pourrait être sympa non ?
> 
> ...



150 c' est le prix du vrai maillot, hors numéro, (celui utilisé par les joueurs)...idem que la technologie climacool, climalite d' Adidas.

Pour les paris de top 14 je te conseille ce site (maintenant il y a, en plus, un classement mensuel pour ne pas pénaliser les nouveaux inscrits.Clicque sur l' image:


----------



## nicogala (28 Mars 2007)

Mouais c'est bien beau tout &#231;a mais... *et les billets !?!*


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Mars 2007)

Pour les paris de top 14 je te conseille ce site (maintenant il y a, en plus, un classement mensuel pour ne pas pénaliser les nouveaux inscrits.Clicque sur l' image:

[/quote]


Merci, je pensais qu'on pouvait faire cela entre nous pour le fun... tant pis.

Pour le lotofoot non merci.
Scub


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2007)

Qu&#233; image ?!...


----------



## rockindé (28 Mars 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pour les paris de top 14 je te conseille ce site (maintenant il y a, en plus, un classement mensuel pour ne pas pénaliser les nouveaux inscrits.Clicque sur l' image:


 

Merci, je pensais qu'on pouvait faire cela entre nous pour le fun... tant pis.

Pour le lotofoot non merci.
Scub[/QUOTE]

On peut toujours en causer, je ferai une capture de mon pronostic de ce week-end chargé...


----------



## Nexka (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4217217 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas reussi à en trouver un, sinon je l'aurais acheté oui.
> 
> Là pour le maillot de l'équipe de france, je me fais pas de bile, vais en avoir un gratos
> 
> Ca sert d'avoir des potes qui sont en équipe de france


 

Pffff :mouais: l'est même pas beau d'abord... :hein: Pour peu on dirai un maillot de foot... Pfff:mouais: Même pas jalouse d'abord  ..... :rose: ..... Dis.... :rose: .... Tu crois que tu pourrais en avoir 2


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

Je demande ce WE


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2007)

Jamais deux sans 3 comme on dit ... Non ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

Non.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2007)

M&#234;me pour moi ? Membre illustre de macg ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Mars 2007)

Illustre, je suis pas sûr que le terme colle bien.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2007)

J'aime bien me lancer des fleurs


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mars 2007)

On peut toujours en causer, je ferai une capture de mon pronostic de ce week-end chargé...[/QUOTE]

Bien cela me fait plaisir, en ce qui me concerne j'ai déjà parié (cf. mon post -2).
A vous ...
Scub


----------



## rockindé (30 Mars 2007)

Un peu &#224; la bourre...H Cup et Challenge Cup (pourquoi se limiter au Top14)
J' ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; voir le match sur Canal que de poster:












Bien &#233;videmment je peux faire quelques changements...au fur et &#224; mesure des infos de derni&#232;res minutes.


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Avril 2007)

Ok pour la prochaine fois en H cup mais hélas sans les clubs français malgré le très gros match du SF.
Scub


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai vu que de petits r&#233;sum&#233;s des matchs du BO et du SF.

C'est ballot mais l&#224;, Yachvili, il a marqu&#233; des points n&#233;gatifs, non ? L'interception est d&#251;e &#224; une erreur de passe un peu b&#234;te, j'ai l'impression.

Je suis simplement content pour Carlos Spencer, joueur que j'adore. Je me souviens d'un essai, il y a deux ou trois ans, avec les Blues d'Auckland, qui m'a fait dire Wow ! devant sa vista (hi hi) : aux alentours des 22 adverses, une passe aveugle de l'ext&#233;rieur du pied grand c&#244;t&#233;, alors que tout le monde &#233;tait braqu&#233; petit c&#244;t&#233; ; balle r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e avec aisance par un Doug Howlett lanc&#233; &#224; toute vapeur, les arri&#232;res m&#233;dus&#233;s par l'action ne pouvant m&#234;me tenter un plaquage. Magnifique !!


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Avril 2007)

En effet, si tu regardes mes posts lors du 6 nations, je nai pas tari de critiques vis-à-vis de yachvili après Angleterre France. Il a perdu sa vista, jespère quil reviendra,...Cest vraiment dommage pour le SF car ils ont très bien joué, un plaquage manqué en fin de match 
Quand je pense que Leicester propose 700k euros par an à Hernandez  ça fait rêver.:rateau:


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2007)

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3242,36-892529@51-890441,0.html
boh la la


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2007)

Bah ! C'est un peu dommage mais ils trouveront bien un moyen pour se mettre d'accord pour plus tard.

En m&#234;me temps, les rugbymen ne sont pas des footballeurs et l'accumulation des matches me semble pr&#233;judiciable. Les joueurs se blesseront sans doute moins en ayant davantage de temps de r&#233;cup&#233;ration.
Le professionalisme c'est peut-&#234;tre bien mais il ne faut pas non plus se laisser embarquer dans une spirale aussi m&#233;phitique que celle du foutebol. Mais l'&#233;tat des joueurs &#233;tait le cadet des soucis des n&#233;gociateurs ! :rateau:

&#192; part &#231;a, le match des Waratahs contre les Crusaders de la semaine derni&#232;re &#233;tait superbe, avec de l'attaque comme on aime [le genre de truc qui feront que les Blacks vont se faire coiffer au poteau encore une fois en Coupe du Monde]. Des essais splendides. Celui de Lote Tuqiri &#233;tant pas mal dans le genre cadrage/d&#233;bordement


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Avril 2007)

En effet, dommage qu'une fois de plus les histoires de pognons gâchent tout.

Cela va aider à réfléchir sur une autre formule aussi prestigieuse et plus "protectrice" de la santé des joueurs (doux rêveurs que je suis).

Jamais vu de Black se coiffer avec un poteau je ne pense pas que cela arrive avec quelques cadrages / débordements, il faudra beaucoup, beaucoup plus que cela.:rateau: 
Bien à vous,
Scub


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2007)

Le match a d&#251; finir &#224; 34-33 (&#224; un point, en tous cas) et  pourtant les N&#233;o-Z&#233;landais ont fait des actions de folie, marqu&#233; 4 essais en 20 minutes, atomis&#233; les Australiens etc. Tout en &#233;tant moyens, ces derniers ont donc tenu t&#234;te, avec deux actions (quasi-)individuelles de grande classe. Je crains que ce genre de m&#233;saventure n'arrive de nouveau aux Blacks.


----------



## Nexka (19 Mai 2007)

Bayonne, centre ville, 11h du matin un jour de match à domicile :love: 



Le petit cheval que l'on voit au début, c'est Potioka la mascotte de l'aviron Bayonnais, une vraie star la bas.


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2007)

Pas mal, la finale d'hier. M&#234;me excellente pour les Parisiens. Et dure &#224; avaler pour les Clermontois.
On dirait que Galthi&#233; sait faire les changements au bon moment. _Grosso modo_ il a r&#233;appliqu&#233; le mod&#232;le du match pr&#233;c&#233;dent, avec succ&#232;s !
Bon, maintenant je vais essayer de voir le match de la France, en diff&#233;r&#233; sur C+. Un peu plus d'essais, semble-t-il ...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Bon, maintenant je vais essayer de voir le match de la France, en différé sur C+. Un peu plus d'essais, semble-t-il ...



Je dirais plutôt une marée noire.


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2007)

En effet !! Wow !!

Bon, c'&#233;tait une jeune &#233;quipe de France, mais ces joueurs en ont pris plein la poire.
De beaux essais bien juteux 
Je ne pense pas que ce soit bien repr&#233;sentatif du niveau respectif des deux &#233;quipes : les Fran&#231;ais, s'ils s'en donnent les moyens, valent bien mieux. L&#224;, ils laissaient parfois les Blacks jouer tout seuls (sur les renvois, par exemple). Les All Blacks, eux, ne pourront pas tenir toute la coupe du monde sur ce rythme : &#224; jouer comme &#231;a, ils vont perdre une nouvelle fois en finale ou en demi-finale.

&#192; part &#231;a : ils ont marqu&#233;s de diff&#233;rentes mani&#232;res, et c'&#233;tait beau &#224; voir. L'essai des Fran&#231;ais est tr&#232;s bien aussi. Cette fois-ci, les Bleus ont voulu jouer davantage que la semaine derni&#232;re : ils se sont fait manger. C'est un peu la m&#234;me chose que pour les deux derniers tests des Blacks en France (en 2006), avec une chronologie invers&#233;e.


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Juin 2007)

Je vois pas pourquoi les blacks ne pourraient pas tenir le rythme ???? en plus ils ont 2 équipes !!! capables de battre tout le monde... Cela dit, une coupe n'est plus un championat dans les phases à élimination directe, sur un match un miracle est possible.
Sur le match, j'ai vu Chabal avancer et les autres bleus reculer. Certes, nos meilleurs n'étaient pas là.
Vivement septembre.

Bien le SF, excellent coatching en effet. Cela a fait la différence. Le SF a lui aussi presque 2 équipes.
Scub


----------



## Lalis (11 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bien le SF, excellent coatching en effet. Cela a fait la différence. Le SF a lui aussi presque 2 équipes.
> Scub



Oui, très fort : retourner un match en 10 minutes, c'est de la belle ouvrage.
Conclusion logique d'une saison passée en tête.  
Malgré tout, quoique j'aie un faible pour _les_ stades (français et toulousain), j'étais triste pour Clermont, que j'aurais aimé voir gagner.
La dure loi du sport...


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi les blacks ne pourraient pas tenir le rythme ???? en plus ils ont 2 &#233;quipes !!! capables de battre tout le monde... Cela dit, une coupe n'est plus un championat dans les phases &#224; &#233;limination directe, sur un match un miracle est possible.


Parce que depuis la premi&#232;re coupe du monde, ils n'ont pas tenu le rythme pendant toute la comp&#233;tition ... et que tout le monde les voit gagnants &#224; chaque fois. Ils n'arrivent pas &#224; tenir la pression. Ce qui me chagrine parce que c'est mon &#233;quipe favorite.


ScubaARM a dit:


> Sur le match, j'ai vu Chabal avancer et les autres bleus reculer. Certes, nos meilleurs n'&#233;taient pas l&#224;.
> Vivement septembre.


Avec une &#233;quipe moins "respectueuse", plus "chabalesque", on ne prend pas 61 points, en effet. C'est un peu comme le Br&#233;sil au foot. Si tu les laisses jouer tu es cuit 99 fois sur 100. Si tu leur rentres dans le lard, ils ne peuvent plus jouer leur jeu et ils _peuvent_ perdre. Bien s&#251;r il faut &#234;tre au top de sa forme !!
Par ailleurs, quand on se fait latter, mieux vaut faire confiance &#224; son buteur que tenter des p&#233;naltouches, non ?


ScubaARM a dit:


> Bien le SF, excellent coatching en effet. Cela a fait la diff&#233;rence. Le SF a lui aussi presque 2 &#233;quipes.
> Scub


Belle &#233;quipe. Un peu d&#233;&#231;u pour Clermont qui a bien jou&#233; et tent&#233; sa chance. Le complexe de Poulidor  [dont on oublie qu'il est tr&#232;s loin de n'avoir &#233;t&#233; _que_ second ]


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Juin 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Oui, très fort : retourner un match en 10 minutes, c'est de la belle ouvrage.
> Conclusion logique d'une saison passée en tête.
> Malgré tout, quoique j'aie un faible pour _les_ stades (français et toulousain), j'étais triste pour Clermont, que j'aurais aimé voir gagner.
> La dure loi du sport...


 


bompi a dit:


> Avec une équipe moins "respectueuse", plus "chabalesque", on ne prend pas 61 points, en effet. C'est un peu comme le Brésil au foot. Si tu les laisses jouer tu es cuit 99 fois sur 100. Si tu leur rentres dans le lard, ils ne peuvent plus jouer leur jeu et ils _peuvent_ perdre. Bien sûr il faut être au top de sa forme !!
> Par ailleurs, quand on se fait latter, mieux vaut faire confiance à son buteur que tenter des pénaltouches, non ?
> 
> Belle équipe. Un peu déçu pour Clermont qui a bien joué et tenté sa chance. Le complexe de Poulidor  [dont on oublie qu'il est très loin de n'avoir été _que_ second ]


 
C'est vrai, j'ai eu la chance d'être au SDF pour voir cette finale et j'étais triste pour les supporters de Clermont qui ont mis une ambiance incroyable et pour les 2 internationaux français - Mignoni et Vermeulen, je suis fan du premier, un très bon 1/2 de mêlée qui va nous faire du bien à la WC. Cela dit je n'ai pas apprécié du tout les sifflets des supporters de Clermont  pendant les coups de pieds de pénalité du SF. Je pense que c'est pour ça que je suis resté supporter SF tout le match.

Faut qu'Attila soit parmi les bleus, Laporte ferait un belle connerie de ne pas le prendre, même s'il n'est pas doué avec un ballon à la main, il faut des gars comme lui pour percer les défenses et faire avancer une équipe en force quand il le faut et il le faudra:casse: .


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs il a &#233;t&#233; chaleureusement applaudi par les N&#233;o-Z&#233;landais.
J'ai re-regard&#233; le match des Blacks : quand m&#234;me, ils ont mis des essais vari&#233;s et fort beaux. Dans le genre dynamique Toeava est pas mal du tout !


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Juin 2007)

Ouais, c'est pour çà que je pense que nous avons des cheveux à nous faire. Pour le grand Seb, çà va ... 
Scub


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

La liste des 30 sera connu ce midi.

J'esp&#232;re que chabal en sera quand m&#234;me... Parce qu'en 3&#232;me ligne, ca va &#234;tre serr&#233;, ils sont tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s nombreux pour 6 ou 5 places (en fonction de Marconnet)


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301366 a dit:
			
		

> La liste des 30 sera connu ce midi.
> 
> J'espère que chabal en sera quand même... Parce qu'en 3ème ligne, ca va être serré, ils sont trèèèèèèès nombreux pour 6 ou 5 places (en fonction de Marconnet)




Chabal, plus je le vois jouer, plus je me dis qu'il ne sait pas jouer... 
Il est brutal, sans aucune considération dans son jeu, lui, c'est la force qui compte, la tactique passe après... Et il fait perdre de nombreux ballons à cause de ses fautes, en-avant ou autres...

Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis....


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Et beh...

Chabal n'est pas qu'un &#226;ne qui fonce dans le tas. Ton avis n'est vraiment pas tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301437 a dit:
			
		

> Et beh...
> 
> Chabal n'est pas qu'un âne qui fonce dans le tas. Ton avis n'est vraiment pas très bon.




Ah, je le vois pourtant comme ça. Et je ne suis pas le seul à le penser.


----------



## nicogala (14 Juin 2007)

Chabal pourrait &#234;tre utile dans une logique machiav&#233;lique...

Bon, je crois qu'il faut que je d&#233;veloppe apparemment  , Machiavel (grand strat&#232;ge de l'&#233;poque) pr&#233;conisait une part de d&#233;sorganisation, d'anarchie et d'inattendu dans les forces arm&#233;es, une fraction "trouble-f&#234;te" un peu hors-la-loi et en d&#233;calage par rapport &#224; l'organisation militaire classique.
Il partait du principe selon lequel un militaire sait tjrs r&#233;agir &#224; la strat&#233;gie militaire d'un autre militaire (ils sont tous form&#233;s &#224; m&#234;me &#233;cole) , alors que f&#226;ce &#224; une strat&#233;gie anarchique ou une non-strat&#233;gie, le militaire est pris de court, forc&#233; &#224; l'improvisation...

Chabal, en jouant heu... "comme il joue" , n'est pas franchement dans les cadres stricts du jeu de l'&#233;quipe, donc pourrait faire office d'&#233;l&#233;ment perturbateur pour... l'adversaire.

En m&#234;me temps bon, en ballotage y a Nyanga et Martin... dur de choisir !


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Chabal c'est un num&#233;ro 8 "a l'ancienne" ou a l'anglaise. Donc oui forc&#233;ment il est ammen&#233; a  jouer &#233;norm&#233;ment en percussion, mais depuis qu'il est en angleterre il a rajout&#233; a son jeu cette dimension de jeu rapproch&#233; en passe.

Evidemment, vu l'espace que tu as dans un jeu au pr&#232;s par passe, des ballons tombent et il y a des en avant. Mais n'importe quel autre joueur dans ce style de jeu fait tomber bcp de ballon.

Un num&#233;ro 10 a beaucoup plus d'espace pour travailler ses passes, et en plus lui c'est vraiment son r&#244;le premier.

Compte les ballons tomb&#233;s et surtout les ballons transmit. Le r&#233;sultat te donnera un id&#233;e sur le rendement de Chabal, qui est tr&#232;s loin de jouer avec des mouffles.

Sauf que. Ben oui, c'est toujours les ballons tomb&#233;s qu'on remarque le plus.


Et Chabal est le seul avec Betsen a avoir cette mentalit&#233; N&#233;o Z&#233;landaise. Regardez les 3eme lignes N&#233;o Zelandais &#233;voluer. Ils mettent du physique et la t&#234;te la ou tu ne mettrais meme pas le pieds de ton voisin, avec un fond technique impressionant.

La seule grosse tare de chabal : c'est qu'il ne saute pas en touche, et on a besoin d'un sauteur.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301501 a dit:
			
		

> Et Chabal est le seul avec Betsen a avoir cette mentalité Néo Zélandaise. Regardez les 3eme lignes Néo Zelandais évoluer. Ils mettent du physique et la tête la ou tu ne mettrais meme pas le pieds de ton voisin, avec un fond technique impressionant.


Je te suis volontiers sur le reste de ton post, mais je trouve que c'est surtout sur ce point que tu as raison. Face aux Blacks, il n'a pas baissé la garde. Il est apparu d'autant plus "brutasse" que les autres Bleus ont finalement trop craint les Néo-Zélandais. Lui n'a pas semblé se poser la moindre question : il y va !

On a absolument besoin de ce genre de tempérament. Je n'ai par ailleurs pas trouvé qu'il faisait tomber tant de ballons.

Après, question technique, ses adversaires en noir manient sans doute mieux la balle, mais ils sont tous comme ça, les Blacks (une sorte de fond "à la fidjienne" structuré par un physique et une rigueur impressionnants).


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Juin 2007)

Je confirme, Chabal n'est certe pas technique, il fait des fautes, mais il peut faire exploser les défenses et les attaques des gros:casse: .

Je suis content et pour lui, il a été retenu  :
Avants : De Villiers, Marconnet, Milloud, Poux, Ibanez, Bruno, Szarzewski, Chabal , Nallet, Pelous, Thion, Vermeulen, Betsen, Harinordoquy, Bonnaire, Martin, Nyanga ;
Arrières : Mignoni, Elissalde, Skrela, Beauxis, Michalak, Jauzion, Traille, Marty, Dominici, Heymans, Clerc, Rougerie, Poitrenaud.

Liste de remplaçants potentiel :
Kayser (Stade français), Emmanuelli (Clermont), Mas (Perpignan), Papé (Castres), Lamboley (Toulouse), Dusautoir (Toulouse), Magne (London Irish), Yachvili (Biarritz), Boyet (Bourgoin), Liebenberg (Stade français), Grandclaude (Perpignan).


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Juin 2007)

Je pense que Chabal sera utiliser comme simple rempla&#231;ant de LUXE !  Je m'explique , il sera utiliser pour les 20 derni&#232;res minutes d'une rencontre , je vous le dis


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je te suis volontiers sur le reste de ton post, mais je trouve que c'est surtout sur ce point que tu as raison. Face aux Blacks, il n'a pas baiss&#233; la garde. Il est apparu d'autant plus "brutasse" que les autres Bleus ont finalement trop craint les N&#233;o-Z&#233;landais. Lui n'a pas sembl&#233; se poser la moindre question : il y va !
> 
> On a absolument besoin de ce genre de temp&#233;rament. Je n'ai par ailleurs pas trouv&#233; qu'il faisait tomber tant de ballons.
> 
> Apr&#232;s, question technique, ses adversaires en noir manient sans doute mieux la balle, mais ils sont tous comme &#231;a, les Blacks (une sorte de fond "&#224; la fidjienne" structur&#233; par un physique et une rigueur impressionnants).



Ca s'explique de mani&#232;re assez simple.

Le groupe france qui &#233;tait de tourn&#233;e etait un groupe constitu&#233; de :

- les "vieux" qui peuvent encore chasser une place pour la CdM, mais disponible car pas demi finaliste du championnat de france (ou bloqu&#233; dans les autres championnats).

- les petits "jeunes" qui prendront la rel&#232;ve apr&#232;s la CdM. Ces derniers ont &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233; pour se forger une exp&#233;rience &#224; haut niveau.

Ce qui a donn&#233; de la crispation pour les premiers, sauf chabal justement, qui a toujours jou&#233; sans pression. Il l'a dit et re dit depuis le d&#233;but de sa carri&#232;re : "je prend ce qu'on me donne, si l'on me donne rien, c'est pas grave".

Pour les seconds, un sentiment d'inf&#233;riorit&#233;, complexe de jeunesse.

Jo Maso disait dans Rugby mag (magazine de la f&#233;d&#233;ration) que le groupe france n'allait pas la bas pour gagner les matchs, mais gagner de l'exp&#233;rience, de la confiance a tr&#232;s haut niveau. Un r&#233;sultat comme en 2004 (31 - 21 pour la NZ) aurait &#233;t&#233; satisfaisant pour le staff.


J'suis bien content pour la liste des 30, j'esp&#232;re que Skrela et Beauxis seront mis en valeur, avec Mignoni.
Par contre je comprend pas bien pourquoi 3 centres uniquement... avec en plus Traille cpable d'&#233;voluer &#224; l'ouverture. Perso j'aurais vir&#233; Michalak (pas au niveau du tout, il b&#233;n&#233;ficie de son statut de chouchou, de polyvalent ouverture-m&#233;l&#233;e) et pris Libenberg, ou Glas.

Par contre Marconnet... Au moindre p&#233;pin dans sa r&#233;&#233;ducation, et il ne sera pas &#224; la CdM, le calendrier est trop juste pour le moindre retard. (En m&#234;me temps je trouve pas que ce soit le meilleur pillier fran&#231;ais, loin de l&#224


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Juin 2007)

Quel est le meilleur pilier pour toi Bassman ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Plus d'actualit&#233;, mais Califano est pour moi le meilleur pilier fran&#231;ais, et m&#234;me du monde. C'&#233;tait un monstre de puissance, technique en m&#233;l&#233;e et courant comme un lapin de garennes (12s au 100m en crampon et sur herbe s'il vous plait...)

Aujourd'hui De Vilier et Milloud.


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Juin 2007)

Excellente analyse Bassman, vraiment chapeau  
Je pense que notre petit jeune en ski va être intéressant à suivre, s'il est vraiment remis. Je l'ai vu lors de la finale du top 14, j'y étais ... ha jeunesse ... un futur grand si les petits cochons le prennent pas pour une patate.
As tu joué au rugby Bassman, surprenant ce bon sens ...
Comme tu as pu le remarquer je suis aussi fan de Chabal, un mec simple, direct, 192 cm et 105 kg de générosité, que demande le peuple ? et puis une gueule, même les Néo Zed en sont fans. Et même pour 20 minutes ... le coaching va être crucial sur bon nombre de match. 
Bonne nuit,
Scub


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

Oui, j'ai jou&#233; pendant 13 ans au rugby, quelques titres par ci par l&#224; et 1 s&#233;lection en &#233;quipe de france cadet, face... aux N&#233;o Z&#233;landais


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2007)

Félicitations !!  
Scub


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

Ouais enfin je t'ai pas donn&#233; le score non plus.

Allez un indice, on a mit un splendide essai, et eux... treize  


Mais bon, a 16 ans ils font d&#233;ja 1m80 pour 90Kg...Pas les petits fran&#231;ais


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Juin 2007)

ha ouais je vois !


​je comprends aussi,
scub


----------



## F118I4 (16 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301818 a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'actualit&#233;, mais Califano est pour moi le meilleur pilier fran&#231;ais, et m&#234;me du monde. C'&#233;tait un monstre de puissance, technique en m&#233;l&#233;e et courant comme un lapin de garennes (12s au 100m en crampon et sur herbe s'il vous plait...)


Il a &#233;t&#233; tellement bon qu' il me semble que il est partie jou&#233; en nouvelle-Z&#233;lande pour jouer le Super 12 avant de prendre sa retraite de joueur de rugby pro.

Au sinon , &#224; l' &#233;poque (c' &#233;tait il y a pas si longtemps que &#231;a) ou je suivais le rugby avec assiduit&#233; , Dimitry Yashvilly &#233;tait tr&#232;s bon (qu' il &#233;tait titulaire &#224; la place de Michalak) alors pourquoi il a pas &#233;t&#233; s&#233;lectionn&#233;?

Surement trop de concurrence?


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2007)

Ses derni&#232;res performances n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; fantastiques, on peut supposer ...

Je suis fort loin d'&#234;tre un sp&#233;cialiste mais je le trouve pas assez dynamique. J'ai trouv&#233; que Mignoni, en demi- et en finale, apportait plus de jeu que Yashvili.


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Au sinon , à l' époque (c' était il y a pas si longtemps que ça) ou je suivais le rugby avec assiduité , Dimitry Yashvilly était très bon (qu' il était titulaire à la place de Michalak) alors pourquoi il a pas été sélectionné?
> 
> Surement trop de concurrence?





bompi a dit:


> Ses dernières performances n'ont pas été fantastiques, on peut supposer ...
> 
> Je suis fort loin d'être un spécialiste mais je le trouve pas assez dynamique. J'ai trouvé que Mignoni, en demi- et en finale, apportait plus de jeu que Yashvili.



En effet, il a raté son match des 6N contre l'Angleterre alors qu'il en était la bête noir, et puis à Biarritz il n'a pas été aussi performant que les autres années. Avec la montée en puissance de Mignoni qui a gagné (avec l'équipe bien sûr) les 5 matchs si ma mémoire est bonne des 6N + a été en finale du top 14, il n'y avait plus photo. Comme indiqué précédemment j'ai toujours personnellement trouvé Mignoni plus dynamique. En revanche, la botte de Yach pourrait nous manquer quoique nous avons de bons botteurs.
Scub


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ses dernières performances n'ont pas été fantastiques, on peut supposer ...
> 
> Je suis fort loin d'être un spécialiste mais je le trouve pas assez dynamique. J'ai trouvé que Mignoni, en demi- et en finale, apportait plus de jeu que Yashvili.



Oui, le choix des sélectionneurs a été de l'écarter. Trop lent sur la transmission, il a revanche un pied de botteur. Mais comme Ellisalde a un très bon pied et qu'il est plus prompt a la commande, en plus d'une méforme de yachvili.

Voila. Logique


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juin 2007)

Et Beauxis qui a un pied vraiment international puis un mental pour son &#226;ge assez stup&#233;fiant rien qu'a voir ce qu'il fait lors du match SF - Sale ! 

Pas d'accord Bassman ?


----------



## F118I4 (16 Juin 2007)

Ok merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.

J' ai h&#226;te de  regarder la coupe du monde  , j' esp&#232;re que notre &#233;quipe de France va enfin la gagner cette coupe du monde , mais si par malheur elle ne la gagne pas je parierai bien sur les  Springbox (je me rappelle &#224; la derni&#232;re coupe du monde il avait l' &#233;quipe la plus jeune de la comp&#233;tition maintenant elle est doit &#234;tre arriver &#224; maturit&#233.

Epuis j' ai pas la chance d' avoir canal plus pour regarder les Tri-Nations (Afrique du Sud , Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande , Australie) c'est pas que les 6 Nations c' est moins bien mais je commen&#231;ais &#224; me lasser.


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' ai hâte de  regarder la coupe du monde  , j' espère que notre équipe de France va enfin la gagner cette coupe du monde , mais si par malheur elle ne la gagne pas je parierai bien sur les  Springbox (je me rappelle à la dernière coupe du monde il avait l' équipe la plus jeune de la compétition maintenant elle est doit être arriver à maturité).



Ha non pas les box !!! si t'aimes le beau jeux, ils n'y sont pas encore, se sont des brutes épaisses sans foi ni loi ... j'exagère c'est vrai mais rien à voir avec l'équipe championne du monde (qui avait battu la France en demi - et oui Saint André je crois qui trébuche sur Benazi ..... argllll). Bref tu m'as compris ce ne sont pas mes favorits. Je préfère encore les australiens toujours très réalistes et très organisés. 
Bien à toi chevalier,
Scub


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2007)

Les sud aff...  pas un seul bon r&#233;sultat (je parle pas de victoire, mais de jeu qui convainc) depuis des lustres, un titre de champion du monde un peu offert pour f&#234;ter la fin de l'apartheid. Non je ne les vois vraiment pas champion du monde.


Les australiens, tout d&#233;pend d'un homme : Gregan.
C'est le ma&#238;tre a penser, &#224; organiser, chef d'orchestre. Il donne le tempo. Sans lui les australien vont prendre un coup sur la casquette, mais ils restent a un tr&#232;s bon niveau.

Perso Larkham ne m'a jamais impressionn&#233;, sans doute a cause de sa d&#233;fense... disons, molle.

Mais bon, les coupe du monde ils savent les g&#233;rer, alors ils seront l&#224;.


Moi j'attend d&#233;j&#224; de voir les premiers match de poule pour avoir une id&#233;e plus pr&#233;cise parce que les Irlandais et les Argentins sont tr&#232;s dangereux pour la France, si l'on est pas a fond d'entr&#233;e.

Comme &#231;a, juste pour le fun, je dirais que le quint&#233; de t&#234;te devrait compter : Irlande, France, NZ, Australie, Angleterre.

A ne pas sous estimer, les Sud Aff bien s&#251;r, mais aussi les Samoans et Argentins qui ont r&#233;alis&#233;s d'&#233;normes progr&#232;s depuis la derni&#232;re coupe du monde.

Ces 2 derniers ont battu les NZ pour la premi&#232;re fois de leur vie il y a 2 ans, certes avant qu'une perle nomm&#233;e Carter apprenne a toutes les nations du monde ce qu'est un num&#233;ro 10.


Pour Beauxis, oui SJP, il a une maturit&#233; d&#233;concertante pour son age, des qualit&#233;s de 10 ind&#233;niable, mais le staff France ne veut pas lui br&#251;ler les ailes avant qu'il ai appris a s'en servir, cette coupe du monde, il la fait pour prendre de l'exp&#233;rience, et donc peu de chance qu'il soit titulaire pass&#233; les poules.

Mais bon, comme rempla&#231;ant, on fait pire.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juin 2007)

Vermeulen forfait pour le mondial


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Juin 2007)

Thierry Dusautoir - Olivier Magne - Pascal Papé - Lamboley ? lequel, faites vos jeux.
Allez, je me lance, je choise Lamboley pour la polyvalence. 
Cela va peut être nous faire un Chabal glisser en 2nd ligne tout çà ?! 
Bonne nuit,
Scub


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juin 2007)

Lamboley , mauvaise saison . 

Le seul Dusautoir qui a fait une fin de saison assez belle ... 

Magne trop perso a mon go&#251;t 

Pape revient de blessure m&#234;me si il a fait une " bonne " tourn&#233;e


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4304723 a dit:
			
		

> Les sud aff...  pas un seul bon résultat (je parle pas de victoire, mais de jeu qui convainc) depuis des lustres, un titre de champion du monde un peu offert pour fêter la fin de l'apartheid. Non je ne les vois vraiment pas champion du monde.


Je ne sais pas s'il leur a été offert : en tous cas leur jeux était pénible au possible !! Voir les Blacks s'enliser face à ces brutasses, c'était exaspérant.


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4304723 a dit:
			
		

> Les australiens, tout dépend d'un homme : Gregan.
> C'est le maître a penser, à organiser, chef d'orchestre. Il donne le tempo. Sans lui les australien vont prendre un coup sur la casquette, mais ils restent a un très bon niveau.
> 
> Perso Larkham ne m'a jamais impressionné, sans doute a cause de sa défense... disons, molle.


Là encore, d'accord. L'ennui (pour les Aussies) avec Larkham est qu'il a perdu dans son simple rôle à l'ouverture, sa principale qualité. Mais on ne sait jamais : il sera peut-être au top dans 83 jours. Quant à Gregan, je le trouve toujours aussi malin et revenu à un meilleur rendement. Combatif comme tout, et des merveilles de passes.
J'aime bien Stirling Mortlock, que je trouve très bon, et Lote Tuqiri,qui sait enfoncer les lignes adverses.
Mais on a pu constater que ça n'a pas suffi cet après-midi.


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4304723 a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, les coupe du monde ils savent les gérer, alors ils seront là.
> 
> Moi j'attend déjà de voir les premiers match de poule pour avoir une idée plus précise parce que les Irlandais et les Argentins sont très dangereux pour la France, si l'on est pas a fond d'entrée.


Je pense que les Pumas ont quelques chances, pas de gagner, mais de passer des tours (1/4, voire 1/2). Ils m'ont bien plu en 2006 au SdF et la victoire s'est jouée à peu pour les Français. Ils ont, comme au foot, un jeu _inventif_ qui peut perturber (avec de la puissance physique aussi, évidemment). On voit bien que de jouer en Europe leur apporte beaucoup.


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4304723 a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, juste pour le fun, je dirais que le quinté de tête devrait compter : Irlande, France, NZ, Australie, Angleterre.
> 
> A ne pas sous estimer, les Sud Aff bien sûr, mais aussi les Samoans et Argentins qui ont réalisés d'énormes progrès depuis la dernière coupe du monde.
> 
> Ces 2 derniers ont battu les NZ pour la première fois de leur vie il y a 2 ans, certes avant qu'une perle nommée Carter apprenne a toutes les nations du monde ce qu'est un numéro 10.


Certes. Et il est encore jeune, le bougre !


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4304723 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Beauxis, oui SJP, il a une maturité déconcertante pour son age, des qualités de 10 indéniable, mais le staff France ne veut pas lui brûler les ailes avant qu'il ai appris a s'en servir, cette coupe du monde, il la fait pour prendre de l'expérience, et donc peu de chance qu'il soit titulaire passé les poules.
> 
> Mais bon, comme remplaçant, on fait pire.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Vermeulen forfait pour le mondial


Remplacé par Dusautoir.


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Lamboley , mauvaise saison .
> 
> Le seul Dusautoir qui a fait une fin de saison assez belle ...


 
Bravo StJohn, très perspicace  
Cette selection va faire prendre à Dusautoir de la hauteur ... (dusautoir en hauteur:mouais: ).
Scub


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2007)

Bon, en voyant les Blacks contre les Sud-Africains, ce que je craignais se concr&#233;tise : ils n'y arriveront pas !
Face &#224; des joueurs (dont je d&#233;teste la mani&#232;re de jouer ...) aussi puissants et organis&#233;s, ils n'arrivent &#224; rien. Quelques &#233;clairs, de Sivivatu (quel joueur !) par exemple, g&#226;ch&#233;s par de tr&#232;s nombreuses fautes (de main, entre autres).
Ce n'est pas comme cela qu'ils gagneront la Coupe du Monde.

Ce qui se dessinait dans le Super 14 se confirme malheureusement, &#224; ceci pr&#232;s qu'en plus en &#233;quipe nationale les Sud-Africains ont un jeu moins s&#233;duisant que dans les provinces.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Juin 2007)

Afrique du Sud - Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande 21-26
Je ne pensais pas que les All Blacks reviendraient au score :rateau:


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2007)

Je m&#233;rite une s&#233;rie de paires de baffes :rose: :rose:
J'&#233;tais tellement exc&#233;d&#233; de voir les Blacks balbutier devant les autres bourrins que j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; 1/4 h avant la fin ... &#199;a m'apprendra !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je m&#233;rite une s&#233;rie de paires de baffes :rose: :rose:
> J'&#233;tais tellement exc&#233;d&#233; de voir les Blacks balbutier devant les autres bourrins que j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; 1/4 h avant la fin ... &#199;a m'apprendra !!


Comme quoi il ne faut jamais vendre la peau des kiwis avant de les avoir tu&#233;s  
Dans l&#8217;ensemble ce n&#8217;&#233;tait pas un grand match&#8230;
La semaine prochaine, Australie - Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande je crois :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Juin 2007)

Tri-Nations, demandez le programme :

30 juin &#224; Melbourne : Australie &#8211; Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande
7 juillet &#224; Sydney : Australie &#8211; Afrique du Sud
14 juillet &#224; Christchurch : Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande &#8211; Afrique du Sud
21 juillet &#224; Auckland : Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande - Australie

Matchs retransmis &#224; 9 heures du mat&#8217; il me semble.


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juin 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Afrique du Sud - Nouvelle-Zélande 21-26
> Je ne pensais pas que les All Blacks reviendraient au score :rateau:





bompi a dit:


> Je mérite une série de paires de baffes :rose: :rose:
> J'étais tellement excédé de voir les Blacks balbutier devant les autres bourrins que j'ai arrêté 1/4 h avant la fin ... Ça m'apprendra !!



J'en rage de ne pas avoir vu cela. Les Blacks ont dû donner une fois de plus une leçon de réalisme face à une équipe faite pour la destruction massive de l'adversaire:casse: .
Nos Bleus vont devoir bosser fort le sens tactique, la vitesse et savoir utiliser la force physique de l'adversaire (pour çà il faudrait un coach expert en arts martiaux !!! et pourquoi pas ???? ).
Je vais essayer de toper quelques résumés de match:rateau: .
A+ Scub


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juin 2007)

Allez un petit remake de la demi finale 99 mais en finale okay ?


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2007)

Ah, l&#224;, pas d'accord ... Un remake de la finale de 1987 m'irait parfaitement


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi avec un énorme cocoricoooooooooo  
Bon Ap,
Scub


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah, là, pas d'accord ... Un remake de la finale de 1987 m'irait parfaitement



J'étais trop jeune pour la voir  . Sauf qu'aller la jouer a l'Eden Park


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Juin 2007)

La finale de 1987, je lai regardée. Nuit blanche :rateau: 

Cela dit, je ne crois pas du tout à la présence du XV de France en finale. La préparation de cette compétition de la part de léquipe de France me laisse perplexe :mouais:


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2007)

Ah ? Quel est le probl&#232;me ?
C&#244;t&#233; h&#233;misph&#232;re sud, les joueurs seront peut-&#234;tre un peu us&#233;s, non ? Tandis que les Fran&#231;ais ont du temps pour se pr&#233;parer et se reposer.


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ? Quel est le problème ?
> Côté hémisphère sud, les joueurs seront peut-être un peu usés, non ? Tandis que les Français ont du temps pour se préparer et se reposer.



Bien que la France aura quelques match pour se préparer ... Les All Blacks ont pratique les gammes lors du Tri Nations , la fatigue surement mais si le jeu est là ... :hein:


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2007)

Et aussi la confiance, qui sait : j'ai regard&#233; cet apr&#232;s-midi les 20 minutes que j'avais "oubli&#233;" de regarder hier. C'est cool ! Au moins ils essayent de jouer &#224; la balle, les gar&#231;ons. Et So'oialo a donn&#233; une belle r&#233;plique &#224; Percy Montgomery (chacun y est all&#233; de sa belle relance &#224; quelques minutes d'intervalle).

C'est curieux quand m&#234;me la s&#233;rie de fautes grossi&#232;res (dont deux de Fran&#231;ois Steyn) des Boks en fin de match. On pourra aussi se dire que ce n'&#233;tait pas le jour de Carter (4 tirs rat&#233;s !) et que les Blacks ont quand m&#234;me gagn&#233;.

Sinon, encore une fois : j'adore Sivivatu ! Ce type est une merveille. Le genre de joueur qui par instant para&#238;t proprement insaisissable.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> La finale de 1987, je lai regardée. Nuit blanche :rateau:
> 
> Cela dit, je ne crois pas du tout à la présence du XV de France en finale. La préparation de cette compétition de la part de léquipe de France me laisse perplexe :mouais:



T'en fais pas pour les frenchis, ils seront prêt pour la coupe du monde.

Les blacks, petite baisse de régime face au sud aff, mais leur saison a été longue. De grandes chances qu'à la fin du tri nation ils se mettent un peu au vert, et j'espère qu'ils feront une belle coupe du monde, parce qu'ils le méritent vraiment.


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Juin 2007)

Oui mais qu'on la gagne quand même !


----------



## NED (26 Juin 2007)

Tiens au fait les afficionados du ballon ovale....
J'ai vu l'autre jour des image du Rugby de plage, je trouve ça un peu nullos....
Et vous?


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2007)

Ah tiens ! Jamais vu. On doit se mettre du sable dans les yeux lors des plaquages, ou alors il n'y a pas de plaquage (et ce n'est pas tr&#232;s rigolo ).


----------



## Nexka (27 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens au fait les afficionados du ballon ovale....
> J'ai vu l'autre jour des image du Rugby de plage, je trouve ça un peu nullos....
> Et vous?



Si c'est sympa, c'est bon enfant, en plus tu peux jouer avec les plus grands qui sont là en démonstration. :love: 
Enfin je te parle d'il y a presque 10 ans... Quand mon frère de 8 ans c'était fait casser le bras par le fils d'un international All Black du même age mais du double de taille et poid :rateau: 
A part ça c'était vraiment sympa, mais je peux pas te dire comment ça a évolué.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2007)

Le beach rugby ? j'ai fait les 3 premi&#232;res tourn&#233;es  C'est vraiment excellent.


Tu peux t'envoyer comme jamais, aucuns risques avec le sable de se faire mal. Par contre la gestion du physique est beaucoup plus dure, parce que dans le sable tu t'&#233;puises vite :rateau:

Et puis c'est l'ocasion en g&#233;n&#233;ral de rencontrer des internationaux fran&#231;ais voir de jouer contre eux ou encore avec.

Moi j'adore, c'est tr&#232;s estivale tout en restant rugby ce truc


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai que cela doit être très sympa. A quand les premières compétitions officielles de beach Rugby ? après le volley et le foot... et pourquoi pas aux JO, à tiens au fait pourquoi toujours pas de Rugby aux JO.:mouais: 
Scub


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2007)

Le rugby, il y a &#233;t&#233; une fois aux JO, en 1901 si ma m&#233;moire est bonne.

Depuis plus rien, et c'est pas faute pour l'IRB d'essayer. Seulement comme le calendrier de match ne peut &#234;tre aussi serrer que celui du foot, qui pose deja probl&#232;me par rapport &#224; la dur&#233;e des JO, t'imagines bien que cela soit difficile. D'autre part, aujourd'hui seules les &#233;quipes internationales FIRA (F&#233;d&#233; Internationale Rugby Amateur) ne pourraient jouer, car le calendrier des championnats professionnels et tournois majeur seraient boulvers&#233;.

En plus peut &#234;tre une non volont&#233; de l'y mettre, mais &#231;a... :sick:

Par contre le rugby a 7 est a mon avis un bon client pour les JO, mais je ne sais pas si &#231;a a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233;. En tout cas &#231;a serait bien sympa


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2007)

S&#251;r que c'est fun, le rugby &#224; 7.

Mais le rugby a &#233;t&#233; plusieurs fois aux J.O. : 1900, 1908, 1920, 1924.
M&#234;me que ce sont les USA les derniers champions olympiques (mais je crois me souvenir avoir lu qu'il y avait une pol&#233;mique).


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Juin 2007)

Merci pour l'info. Je pense en effet que c'est à la fois une question de volonté et de formule.
Scub


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juin 2007)

Bon, malgré un match pas du tout spectaculaire du point de vue de l'ouverture et du jeux, les BLACKS ont chuté. Bonne nouvelle pour le monde du Rugby ??? pour les Bleus en tout cas il faut que cela en soit une. Trois placages manqués en fin de match pour prendre un essai, c'est indigne des blacks... :rateau: 
De très gros bébés chez les Autrals dont le 13 The "Mortlock" un monstre, déjà presque chauve à moins de trente ans ....... des doutes quand même .... (créatine???? + quoi???? )
Toutes les équipes à 5 points, faites vos jeux :love: je mise quand même sur les blacks même si les Carter, Weepu (de plus en plus gras) ont été très désordre aujourd'hui alors que Larkham est toujours super star .
A+
Scub


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Juin 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tiens au fait les afficionados du ballon ovale....
> J'ai vu l'autre jour des image du Rugby de plage, je trouve ça un peu nullos....
> Et vous?


Quand je suis allé en Nouvelle-Zélande, plus précisément à Christchurch, je passais devant un pub dans le centre-ville et il y avait un écran où on voyait un match de touch rugby en direct laïve. En gros, on na pas le droit de plaquer, ni transformations ni drops, juste des essais. Les équipes étaient mixtes. Bizarre comme truc  

En avez-vous entendu parler ?

La NZ jy suis allé deux fois, vraiment jadore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lalis (1 Juillet 2007)

Autre façon surprenante de jouer au rugby : le rugby subaquatique.
Vu dans une petite vidéo sur FileCabi.net, en cherchant autre chose, évidemment.
Ce sont les Suédois, les Danois, les Norvégiens qui sont les meilleurs : au moins les piscines sont-elles praticables toute l'année !
Je connaissais le hockey subaquatique (j'ai même fait partie du club de Pontoise, plusieurs fois champion de France), mais pas le rugby subaquatique : ça devrait plaire à Scub !


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Quand je suis allé en Nouvelle-Zélande, plus précisément à Christchurch, je passais devant un pub dans le centre-ville et il y avait un écran où on voyait un match de touch rugby en direct laïve. En gros, on na pas le droit de plaquer, ni transformations ni drops, juste des essais. Les équipes étaient mixtes. Bizarre comme truc
> 
> En avez-vous entendu parler ?
> 
> La NZ jy suis allé deux fois, vraiment jadore :love: :love: :love:



le Touch' Rugby ou le "toucher" en français, c'est un des trucs pour s'échauffer au rugby.

Tu commences par toucher le porteur du ballon, puis au fur et a mesure que l'échauffement avance, tu te rapproches du plaquage.

Mais je savais pas que certains en faisaient carément des matchs. Ca doit être chiant non ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4318615 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je savais pas que certains en faisaient carément des matchs. Ca doit être chiant non ?


Il y a des matchs, je confirme. Non ce nest vraiment pas passionnant :sleep: 

Au fait, dans les tri-Nations Australie - Nouvelle-Zélande 20-15 à Melbourne. Les All Blacks ne sont pas invincibles


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2007)

Je dirais m&#234;me qu'ils ne sont pas &#224; leur meilleur.


----------



## NED (7 Juillet 2007)

Tiens au fait y'a un rugbyman dans Koh Lanta cette année....


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2007)

Alors il va se faire plaquer...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Juillet 2007)

Australie - Afrique du Sud 25-17

Il manquait 12 titulaires dans l&#8217;&#233;quipe des Springboks


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juillet 2007)

Une fois de plus ils se sortent d'une mauvaise passe 
Toujours à l'arrache mais efficace. Très impressionné par les gabarits et le regain de haut niveau de Larkahm.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> (...)
> Très impressionné par les gabarits et le regain de haut niveau de Larkahm.


Ben, bof, bof... par rapport à ce qu'il a pû faire les années passées...
Pis il est vraiment pas très bon en défense, par rapport, à des 10 gros défenseurs comme Wilkinson par exemple...
_(j'ai pris le premier nom qui me passait par la tête...)_
Larkham, il avait le c.ul par terre très facilement sur ce match...


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juillet 2007)

Il est sur les 2 essais en avant-derni&#232;re ou orientation finale. Je parle de regain de haut niveau pas de top performance, pardon, c'est vrai nous ne sommes peut &#234;tre pas en phase sur nos vocabulaires et crit&#232;res respectifs. Et puis j'aime beaucoup ce joueur et cela me fait plaisir de le revoir dans des actions d&#233;cisives ... m&#234;me si il en prend plein les carreaux.
Bien &#224; toi.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Pourquoi aussi peu de titulaires chez les Gazelles ? Pour se faire les crocs avant la CDM ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Juillet 2007)

Lentraîneur de lAfrique du Sud craignait sans aucun doute des blessures avant la Coupe du monde


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Juillet 2007)

Nouvelle-Zélande - Afrique du Sud 33-6

Mouais pas un grand match. Vivement la Coupe du monde quon y voie plus clair.


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2007)

Les Blacks : soit ils cachent leur jeu (ce que je ne crois pas) soit ils vont, encore une fois, passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. &#192; moins qu'ils ne cherchent &#224; faire que le minimum, histoire de ne pas se blesser ou s'&#233;puiser en vain [fa&#231;on match d'entra&#238;nement avec bon _sparing partner_ )

Ces bourrins de Boks, je les vois bien, eux, avec leur jeu p&#233;nible. Pffff


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ces bourrins de Boks, je les vois bien, eux, avec leur jeu pénible. Pffff


Mouais...
C'est lassant au possible comme jeu, si on peut appeller ça un jeu de percuter sans fin la ligne adverse et rien d'autre... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2007)

Et c'est dommage car ils ne sont pas mauvais avec le ballon et ont quelques tr&#232;s beaux joueurs.

Sur le dernier quart du match, les Blacks ont quand m&#234;me un peu emball&#233; la rencontre. Il y a eu quelques perc&#233;es magnifiques (Muliaina, Rokocoko, McAllister ...) et par moment du beau jeu, malgr&#233; tout.


----------



## Lalis (14 Juillet 2007)

Oui, mais que de fautes (pas toujours relevées), que de maladresses, de ballons perdus avant ça ! Pas mal de maladresses provoquées, d'ailleurs, ce qui laisse penser que l'Afrique du Sud (ici avec son équipe seconde) a quelques ressources...
Enfin, on dit ça de notre fauteuil : ça a l'air si facile, devant le poste !


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre attendons-nous toujours trop des Blacks. Mais il me semble qu'ils font plus de fautes qu'il y a deux ou trois ans.

J'aurais bien aim&#233; voir Sivivatu : j'esp&#232;re que Henry le prendra pour la CDM !


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Et c'est dommage car ils ne sont pas mauvais avec le ballon et ont quelques tr&#232;s beaux joueurs.
> (...)


Genre Bryan Habana...
Ou Pierre Spies, &#224; mon avis celui l&#224;, on a pas fini d'en entendre parler... 
Mais les Boks ont quand m&#234;me la mauvaise manie de "balayer" les largeurs sans savoir vraiment trouver les intervalles, pas comme savent le faire d'autres &#233;quipes... 



Lalis a dit:


> Oui, mais que de fautes (pas toujours relev&#233;es), que de maladresses, de ballons perdus avant &#231;a ! Pas mal de maladresses provoqu&#233;es, d'ailleurs, ce qui laisse penser que l'Afrique du Sud (ici avec son &#233;quipe seconde) a quelques ressources...
> Enfin, on dit &#231;a de notre fauteuil : &#231;a a l'air si facile, devant le poste !





bompi a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre attendons-nous toujours trop des Blacks. Mais il me semble qu'ils font plus de fautes qu'il y a deux ou trois ans.
> 
> J'aurais bien aim&#233; voir Sivivatu : j'esp&#232;re que Henry le prendra pour la CDM !


Les Blacks changent pas mal de titulaires et le fait que Daniel Carter soit (l&#233;g&#232;rement) moins en vue en ce moment est s&#251;rement une partie non n&#233;gligeable de leur "m&#233;forme" (relative, tr&#232;s relative)...

Si l'&#233;quipe de France pouvait aussi mal jouer que les Blacks...


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2007)

Je pense que ça a plus sa place ici que dans 'actualités amusantes... ou pas'.

La presse dénonce les restrictions imposées pour la Coupe du monde de rugby

Alors, affaire de gros sous ou de politiquement correct ? Pour ma part je dirai les deux : les droits ayant été vendus très cher, pas de débordements siouplait, ça pourrait gener nos sponsor et facher les télés. 
Ca m'attriste de voir comment tout doit maintenant être aseptisé, ne pas choquer, sous contrôle, etc.. Et pourquoi ne pas demander que le cassoulet du sud-ouest soit débarassé de ses fayots le temps de la coupe du monde, tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Peut-être attendons-nous toujours trop des Blacks. Mais il me semble qu'ils font plus de fautes qu'il y a deux ou trois ans.




N'oublies pas qu'en face les boks sont des bourrins casse burnes.

Les matchs face a l'australie sont de suite plus envollé, les Boks, c'est des chieurs, et il a été clairement dit dans la presse que certains boks avaient pour "mission" de péter du black avant la coupe du monde.


Tu penses bien que les blacks en face, ils se préservent un peu, parce que je pense, que celle là, ils ne veulent pas la râter.


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2007)

Oui, c'est un peu ce que je me dis aussi : ils en gardent sous la semelle. Et tentent d'enfoncer le clou en fin de match. Ce qui n'a d'ailleurs pas fonctionn&#233; contre l'Australie.

Mais bon, il n'y avait tous les Springboks non plus, donc : on peut pas dire ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Juillet 2007)

Nouvelle-Zélande - Australie à Auckland : 26-12

Les All Blacks remportent lédition 2007 du Tri-Nations.
Bon maintenant la Coupe du monde, vite !


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juillet 2007)

La messe est dite   c'est une messe noire  
Rendez vous en sept / oct les blacks ....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Août 2007)

2 résultats de samedi :

Angleterre-France 15-21
Ecosse-Irlande 31-21

Pas pu regarder le premier, je bossais


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> 2 r&#233;sultats de samedi :
> 
> Angleterre-France 15-21
> Ecosse-Irlande 31-21
> ...


Je bossais aussi... :hein: 
L'Irlande battue par l'&#201;cosse, je ne m'y attendais pas vraiment...


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2007)

Ils étaient gros ces anglois heureusement un peu manchot:rateau: faut dire qu'avec notre défense.. 
C'est bon pour le moral
Et puis, il y eu cette action Chabalesque, un régal, je suis fan. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Août 2007)

C'était un beau match de rugby.  :love: 

Vivement samedi pour la revanche.


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2007)

Je n'ai pu voir que le r&#233;sum&#233; et effectivement l'essai de Chabal est tr&#232;s beau (en plus avec un commentaire britannique, c'est d&#233;licieux).


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Août 2007)

&#231;a ne nous fera toujours pas sortir des poules... 

parce que bon, y'a quand m&#234;me les argentins &#224; passer...


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ça ne nous fera toujours pas sortir des poules...
> 
> parce que bon, y'a quand même les argentins à passer...



Kof kof kof.

Les Anglais, c'est largement autre chose que les Argentins. On a réussi a leur faire cafouiller leur rugby, alors c'est pas les Argentins qui feront le poids.

D'autant plus que l'équipe de France n'a pas encore commencé son travail technique, ils viennent de finir la préparation physique.


Pour les Irlandais, je suis très surpris moi aussi, mais O'Driscoll avant le match précisait qu'ils "vont essayer quelques choses complètement nouvelles, et que le résultats ne seraient pas représentatifs de leur niveau".

Je l'espère pour eux car ils le méritent, et puis c a donnera de l'intérêt à la poule de la France.


----------



## duracel (13 Août 2007)

Il ne s'agit que de matchs amicaux. Donc il peut y avoir des grandes différences de préparation entre les équipes en fonction de leur programme d'entrainement.
C'est au moment de la coupe du monde, et notamment pour les 1/4 qu'il va falloir être performant.
Wait and see....


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Il ne s'agit que de matchs amicaux. Donc il peut y avoir des grandes différences de préparation entre les équipes en fonction de leur programme d'entrainement.
> C'est au moment de la coupe du monde, et notamment pour les 1/4 qu'il va falloir être performant.
> Wait and see....



je trouve toujours que vous êtes très optimistes, la France est dans la poule de la mort, pour de vrai. Contrairement à ce que tu penses, cher Bassou, l'Argentine est loin d'être une petite équipe, et leur manque de confrontations internationales ne change rien au fait qu'il y a des joueurs exceptionnels, parmi les meilleurs mondiaux, dans leur équipe et qu'avec une bonne préparation ils me semblent bien plus dangereux que des anglais sans entraîneur, et qui plus est qui ne sont que... des anglais.
De plus et par ailleurs, l'équipe de France a gagné par miracle celle d'Irlande au tournoi des six-nations, ça aurait pu basculer pour n'importe laquelle jusqu'à la fin...

Et enfin, n'oublions pas que si on sort deuxième, ce qui n'est pas impossible non plus, on se prend la nouvelle-Zélande direct en quart, (parce que je les vois mal battus par l'Italie) et là j'y crois pas du tout...

Trop d'optimisme peut faire rentrer une équipe championne du monde à la fin des matchs de poule... (je dis ça pour les footballeux  , perso ça m'avait fait rire, mais en rugby ça m'ennuierait un peu plus)...

Parce que par exemple, on pourrait parler de la "première ligne" française pour bien voir... ou alors d'une stratégie qui continue à placer des espoirs sur Michalak etc...


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> je trouve toujours que vous êtes très optimistes, la France est dans la poule de la mort, pour de vrai. Contrairement à ce que tu penses, cher Bassou, l'Argentine est loin d'être une petite équipe,



J'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mais les anglais sont largement au dessus.



> et leur manque de confrontations internationales ne change rien au fait qu'il y a des joueurs exceptionnels, parmi les meilleurs mondiaux, dans leur équipe et qu'avec une bonne préparation ils me semblent bien plus dangereux que des anglais sans entraîneur, et qui plus est qui ne sont que... des anglais.



Si. Le manque de repères sera indéniable pour le match d'ouverture. Les français ont presque cette chance d'avoir une poule relevée, et des matchs de préparations au top.


L'argentine n'est pas une petite équipe, mais elle est pas encore au niveau de la france et de l'irlande.


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2007)

Disons que ce sera un bon test pour l'Argentine qui, sur ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, m&#232;ne aux points. Les Fran&#231;ais vont peut-&#234;tre jouer avec le trac, sait-on jamais.

Puisque l'on compare les coupes du monde (c'est un peu idiot mais j'aime bien), je pense que c'est plus dur de jouer les Argentins en match d'ouverture (rugby/2007) que les Sud-Africains en match d'ouverture (foot/1998) 

Je dois dire que l'essentiel est que le match soit assez intense et d'un niveau correct (ce n'est que le premier, faut pas tout donner non plus). J'avais vraiment aim&#233; le match de l'an dernier (peut-&#234;tre aussi parce que j'y &#233;tais avec mon fils :love: ) et cela s'&#233;tait jou&#233; &#224; un fil et notamment une erreur strat&#233;gique des Argentins.

Mais, je dois &#234;tre franc, la seule chose qui m'importe dans cette CdM est que la Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande redevienne championne du monde (bin oui, en rugby, je suis chauvin pour les Blacks).


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2007)

J'attend de voir ce que les argentins donneront face au pays de galle, qui n'est plus que l'ombre de lui m&#234;me.

Puis ce que feront des m&#234;me gallois face aux frenchis.

Les argentins qui m&#232;nent aux points  :affraid: T'as vu &#231;a ou toi ?


----------



## duracel (13 Août 2007)

[quote='[MGZ]
Les argentins qui m&#232;nent aux points  :affraid: T'as vu &#231;a ou toi ? [/quote]

Depuis 2002, il y a eu 5 confrontations France-Argentine, et l'Argentine a gagn&#233; 4 fois.
Mais en global, l'argentine a gagn&#233; 8 fois, la france 30 fois et un match nul.

Le d&#233;tail ici.


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2007)

Je disais "sur ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es". 5 ans, 5 confrontations, 4-1 pour l'Argentine, c'est &#231;a que j'appelle mener aux points.
On peut parler des r&#233;sultats d'il y a vingt ans, mais pour la pr&#233;sente coupe du monde, je pense que les cinq derni&#232;res ann&#233;es peuvent &#234;tre significatives ...


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Août 2007)

je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi, et c'est bien ce qui me chiffonne dans cette histoire de poule &#224; la c.on... Parce que un sc&#233;nario catastrophe, c'est pas parce qu'il parait catastrophique qu'il ne peut pas arriver...
Il faut sortir premier de la poule, comme &#231;a l'&#233;quipe de France atomise les n&#233;oZ en finale, mais sinon...


----------



## duracel (13 Août 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, et c'est bien ce qui me chiffonne dans cette histoire de poule à la c.on... Parce que un scénario catastrophe, c'est pas parce qu'il parait catastrophique qu'il ne peut pas arriver...
> Il faut sortir premier de la poule, comme ça l'équipe de France atomise les néoZ en finale, mais sinon...


 
Si l'équipe de France est vraiment forte, elle gagnera quelque soit ses adversaires. 
Qu'elle rencontre les blacks en 1/4 ou en finale, si elle n'est pas au niveau, le résultat sera le même. 
Et déjà il faudra sortir de la poule. En 2002, pour la coupe du monde de foot, tout le monde voyait la France gagner, et on connait la suite.

Donc on ne peut rien dire tant que les matchs n'ont pas commencé, et une fois terminé, on aura tout le loisir de refaire les matchs avec des "si".


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> ...
> Donc on ne peut rien dire tant que les matchs n'ont pas commencé, et une fois terminé, on aura tout le loisir de refaire les matchs avec des "si".



Bien entendu, c'est juste une analyse raisonnable que je proposais, compte tenu du niveau des uns et des autres, parce que la différence entre le rugby et le foot, c'est que, en général en rugby,  les hiérarchies sont respectées, je pense pour des raisons physiques et techniques... mais cela n'exclue pas les surprises entre des équipes qui ne s'affrontent pas souvent.
La France peut perdre contre l'Irlande, on connaît les niveaux respectifs des deux équipes, mais contre l'argentine, on ne sait rien, si ce n'est qu'il y a une vraie première ligne dans cette équipe et que tous les joueurs ou presque évoluent dans les championnats de pointe européens, et que donc s'ils sont bien entraînés, l'équipe de France peut se prendre une b.ranlée... Wait and see, mais quand même, j'ai hate...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2007)

22/9 contre l'Angleterre :love:


----------



## duracel (18 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 22/9 contre l'Angleterre :love:



Wait and see....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Août 2007)

Autres résultats :

Pays de Galles-Argentine 27-20
Italie-Japon 36-12

Désolé, je nai pas le résultat de Canada-Portugal :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 22/9 contre l'Angleterre :love:



Les anglais ont légèrement pris l'eau à Marseille.


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2007)

Les Gallois qui ne sont plus l'ombre que d'eux m&#234;me qui battent les Argentins, pendant ce temps les Fran&#231;ais re-battent les Anglais, avec plus de volume physique.

Les Fran&#231;ais restent tr&#232;s perfectible, mais c'est somme toute normal. Encore des ajustement d'automatisme &#224; faire et zou 


D'ailleurs j'ai crois&#233; jeudi dernier Rapha&#235;l Ibanez &#224; Carrefour, c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s sympa de rediscuter le bout de gras avec lui. Toujours aussi gentil


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4370786 a dit:
			
		

> Les Gallois qui ne sont plus l'ombre que d'eux m&#234;me qui battent les Argentins, pendant ce temps les Fran&#231;ais re-battent les Anglais, avec plus de volume physique.
> 
> Les Fran&#231;ais restent tr&#232;s perfectible, mais c'est somme toute normal. Encore des ajustement d'automatisme &#224; faire et zou
> 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'il est gras.


----------



## Klakmuf (19 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les anglais ont légèrement pris l'eau à Marseille.




Je dirai même plus, ils ont pris un savon :rose:


----------



## nicogala (19 Août 2007)

Je me suis pos&#233; une question tout le long du match : "mais o&#249; &#233;taient les anglais ? "
C'est vrai quoi : aucune occasion, quasiment aucune belle balle(on les compte sur les doigts de la main de Django) ... le seul moment o&#249; on a reconnu leur patte c'est pour les fourberies genre je te pousse le bout de gras dans le dos, je te masque le porteur de ballon et vas-y que je t'&#233;trangle &#224; 3 contre 1 ...
Non, vraiment je les ai connu plus impressionant les roses vifs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> vas-y que je t'étrangle à 3 contre 1 ...



Dans la bagarre, ils ont tout de même réussi l'exploit d'assommer leur capitaine !  :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Août 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Je me suis posé une question tout le long du match : "mais où étaient les anglais ? "
> 
> Non, vraiment je les ai connu plus impressionant les roses vifs...


 
Vivement la suite ... miam


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Août 2007)

Les résultats du ouikende :

Galles-France : 7-34
Ecosse-Afrique du Sud : 3-27
Irlande-Italie 23-20
Fidji-Albi : 49-24
Tonga - Edimbourg : 26-14

Enfin je ne résiste pas au plaisir de dévoiler le résultat de ce match :love: :

Belgique-Argentine : 8-36

 il est vrai que la sélection belge était renforcée par la présence de joueurs français (Francis N'Tamack, Aubin Hueber, Cédric Desbrosses et Yann Delaigue)


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2007)

L'essai Irlandais de derni&#232;re mn, n'&#233;tait apparemment pas valable....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> L'essai Irlandais de dernière mn, n'était apparemment pas valable....


Il semble que la Squadra Azzurra se soit fait voler le match. Pas au mieux, léquipe dIrlande :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Août 2007)

C'est plaisant si l'&#233;quipe d'Italie est capable de faire un tr&#232;s bon r&#233;sultat contre les All Black


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est plaisant si l'&#233;quipe d'Italie est capable de faire un tr&#232;s bon r&#233;sultat contre les All Black


Faut p'tet pas r&#234;ver non plus


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2007)

L'espoir fait vivre.


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est plaisant si l'&#233;quipe d'Italie est capable de faire un tr&#232;s bon r&#233;sultat contre les All Black



Ce qui signifierait une d&#233;faite par moins de 20 points?


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

T'as oubli&#233; un 0 je crois


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

Par contre, l'Italie (si les &#201;cossais jouent toujours aussi mal) pourrait bien prendre la deuxi&#232;me place qualificative de cette poule C...


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Par contre, l'Italie (si les Écossais jouent toujours aussi mal) pourrait bien prendre la deuxième place qualificative de cette poule C...



Je reformule par souci de vraissemblance :

_Par contre, l'Italie (si ils jouent toujours aussi bien) pourrait bien prendre la deuxième place qualificative de cette poule C devant les Ecossais..._

C'est mieux comme ça non ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je reformule par souci de vraissemblance :
> 
> _Par contre, l'Italie (si ils jouent toujours aussi bien) pourrait bien prendre la deuxi&#232;me place qualificative de cette poule C devant les Ecossais..._
> 
> C'est mieux comme &#231;a non ?


Si tu veux... 
&#199;a ne change rien au fait que l'entra&#238;neur &#201;cossais doit savoir pertinemment que son &#233;quipe est suceptible de passer &#224; la trappe avant le premier tour, si elle ne r&#233;cup&#232;re pas son jeu...  
Les &#201;cossais, dans un "bon jour", sont encore un cran au dessus de l'Italie, pour l'instant...
Mais au vu des performances &#201;cossaises r&#233;centes, Berbizier a d&#251; r&#233;p&#233;ter, aux joueurs de la Squadra, que passer la phase de poule est dans leurs cordes...


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

Ui c'est vraiment pas impossible &#231;a.

De toutes facons le match Italie / Ecosse va &#234;tre vraiment passionant, parce que &#231;a va jouer &#224; la balle &#233;norm&#233;ment. Une des affiches &#224; ne pas louper.


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

eh, dites l&#224; : vous &#234;tes s&#233;rieux ?

parce que pas moi !!!


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2007)

Moi si compl&#232;tement.


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4381059 a dit:
			
		

> Moi si compl&#232;tement.


Moi aussi !...
On d&#233;conne pas avec le rugby !


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Moi aussi !...
> On déconne pas avec le rugby !



Même en mélée ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Août 2007)

Ce qui est assez embetant pour voir tout les matches de la coupe du monde , il faut avoir Eurosport en plus de TF1 . Si on l'a pas ...


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2007)

Passent pas sur C+ ? Mince alors ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de tomber sur cette article. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2007)

La frontière est mince entre amour et haine.


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir Mobyduck, 
Se serait sympa qu'il nous refasse un article après leur défaite


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Septembre 2007)

Mais on va m&#234;me pas les jouer, on fera une magnifique finale contre les australiens, qui leur auront all&#232;grement march&#233; sur la gueule en demi, comme &#224; chaque fois (1 )...

enfin, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce qui est assez embetant pour voir tout les matches de la coupe du monde , il faut avoir Eurosport en plus de TF1 . Si on l'a pas ...



j'imagine d'ici la qualité des commentateurs sur TF1... ah, ça va être du grand sport, ils ont pensé à qui???


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2007)

Et dire que France 2 avait eu les noix de passer le rugby en prime lorsqu'il n'était pas encore "à la mode"...


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> j'imagine d'ici la qualit&#233; des commentateurs sur TF1... ah, &#231;a va &#234;tre du grand sport, ils ont pens&#233; &#224; qui???


Vont s&#251;rement (j'esp&#232;re, du moins !...) embaucher des consultants; genre d'anciens internationaux....
&#199;a vaudrait mieux, vu que TF1 n'a jamais d&#251; diffuser un match de rugby !....  
Vive le fric et les spots de pub....
Quand tu penses qu'ils ont r&#233;ussi l'exploit de "d&#233;go&#251;ter" certains afficionados de foot passqu'ils mettaient trop de pub &#224; la mi-temps....


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> j'imagine d'ici la qualité des commentateurs sur TF1... ah, ça va être du grand sport, ils ont pensé à qui???





Lacroix , Gilardi , le mec de Koh Lanta


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2007)

...et ben, ça promet.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Lacroix , Gilardi , le mec de Koh Lanta



fichtre, des intellos....

comme ils disent dans les manifs de droite : "Marre De La Culture Qui Fait Mal À La Tête, TF1 Sur Toutes Les Chaînes..."


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Vivement le rugby sur une t&#233;l&#233; de gauche !!! OUAIS !!!! :sleep:


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Septembre 2007)

Enfin bon Gilardi est vice - pr&#233;sident du SF mais il est nul quand m&#234;me


----------



## tivinz (4 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Lacroix , Gilardi , le mec de Koh Lanta




Lacroix et Gilardi, Ok. Mais le mec de Koh Lanta ??? C'est qui ce type ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2007)

Bon, on parle de Rugby ou d&#8217;animateurs t&#233;l&#233; ici ? Dans le second cas je vais vous inviter &#224; continuer au vestiaire.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Septembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, on parle de Rugby ou danimateurs télé ici ? Dans le second cas je vais vous inviter à continuer au vestiaire.





On parle bien de rugby


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On parle bien de rugby



Cest de ces fulgurances que me vient la perception exacte de ce que je ne faisais que présupposer.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a continue &#224; coincer entre la presse et l'I.R.B.... :casse:





Pr&#234;ts pour ce soir ?!... 

 :love:



_P.S : TF1 a embauch&#233; Thierry Lacroix, apparemment... _


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça continue à coincer entre la presse et l'I.R.B.... :casse:


 
Ce que je constate, c'est que l'équipe fait de la résistance pour le rugby, mais que lorsqu'il s'agit du tour de france, il n'y a plus la même conviction.
Mais il est vrai que l'équipe organise le tour et pas la coupe du monde de rugby.   




tirhum a dit:


> Prêts pour ce soir ?!...
> 
> :love:
> _P.S : TF1 a embauché Thierry Lacroix, apparemment... _


 
La question est pour le supporter devant sa télé ou pour le joueur qui va entrer sur la pelouse?
Sinon, les bières ne sont pas encore fraîches, donc pas encore prêt.:rateau:


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Ce que je constate, c'est que l'équipe fait de la résistance pour le rugby, mais que lorsqu'il s'agit du tour de france, il n'y a plus la même conviction.
> Mais il est vrai que l'équipe organise le tour et pas la coupe du monde de rugby.



ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas un réel problème

en attendant :
*
PUMA Powaaaaaaaaaaaah ! *


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *PUMA Powaaaaaaaaaaaah ! *


 


*RRRRrrrrRRRRRrrrrrRRRRRrrrrRRRRRrrrr......*


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas un réel problème
> 
> en attendant :
> *
> PUMA Powaaaaaaaaaaaah ! *



Puma ça date de 2001, c'est plus qu'obsolète face à Tiger.


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Puma ça date de 2001, c'est plus qu'obsolète face à Tiger.


l'embl&#232;me de l'&#233;quipe de France ne serait plus le coq ?


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> l'emblème de l'équipe de France ne serait plus le coq ?



Ils ont changé après avoir eu vent d'une blague douteuse.    



Bloc de spoiler



Pourquoi les Français ont-ils choisi le coq comme emblême? Parce que c'est le seul animal qui chante les 2 pieds dans la merde!


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Septembre 2007)

bon, et sinon, des pronostiques... 


moi je propose 29-13 pour l'&#233;quipe de France... mais je ne vous cache pas que &#231;a rel&#232;ve plus de l'espoir que de la croyance, ils me semblent un rien plus dangereux que &#231;a qaund m&#234;me...


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2007)

Probable que le match soit assez crispant (pour le spectateur)... :hein: 
&#192; moins que les Fran&#231;ais arrivent d'entr&#233;e &#224; emballer le match; ils savent le faire...
En tout cas, le 5 d'avants, va devoir bosser tr&#232;s dur, je crois.... :mouais:  :love: 


Pour le score, je ne sais pas (France gagnante, 'videmment !  )... disons 4 essais &#224; 2 pour la France...


----------



## fpoil (7 Septembre 2007)

19-15 en croisant les doigts pour la France....

j'ai 3 potes qui seront au stade ce soir (raaaaaah) dont 1 furieux qui est arriv&#233; de Vitr&#233; &#224; 18 h00, qui prend le train pour Marseille demain matin pour Italie-NZ et reviens &#224; Paris dimanche matin pour AFS - Samoa et reour &#224; Vitr&#233; dimanche soir .... OUF...

bon, ils sont &#224; moiti&#233; pardonn&#233;s parce qu'ils m'ont offert une place pour la finale pour mes 40 ans en esp&#232;rant un NZ-France.....


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

Ça va pleurer dans les chaumières, moi je vous le dis. 

Si les Français perdent se soir, ils ont de bonne chance de finir en 2eme position de leur groupe, et donc de se retrouver en quart direct contre le Black 

rappellons que sur les 5 derniers matchs, les *Puma (Powaaaaaaaaaah !) *mènent 4 à 1.

GG


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Ça va pleurer dans les chaumières, moi je vous le dis.
> 
> Si les Français perdent se soir, ils ont de bonne chance de finir en 2eme position de leur groupe, et donc de se retrouver en quart direct contre le Black
> 
> ...



d'accord, tout le monde le sait, ça...
Mais imaginons, les blacks voient les français perdre le premier match, et de dépit, ils perdent le leur, afin d'être sur de les rencontrer en finale...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2007)

Bon, c'est le match d'ouverture, ils ne seront peut-être pas totalement dans le match au début...

... je dirais 19 - 13 pour la France.


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> d'accord, tout le monde le sait, &#231;a...
> Mais imaginons, les blacks voient les fran&#231;ais perdre le premier match, et de d&#233;pit, ils perdent le leur, afin d'&#234;tre sur de les rencontrer en finale...



euh lapin&#8230;

euh non.

en fait oui, c'est pas b&#234;te ce que tu dis l&#224;, &#231;a changerait de la traditionnelle finale Georgie/ Samoa&#8230;


----------



## Nexka (7 Septembre 2007)

Moi je pourrais pas voir le match  Le pire c'est que non seulement au Canada ils savent pas qu'il y a une coupe du monde de Rugby, mais en plus ils ne savent même pas qu'ils sont dans une poule!!!  C'est pas gagné pour me faire inviter à voir le match chez un pote qui a le cable... :hein: 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Moi je pourrais pas voir le match  Le pire c'est que non seulement au Canada ils savent pas qu'il y a une coupe du monde de Rugby, mais en plus ils ne savent même pas qu'ils sont dans une poule!!!  C'est pas gagné pour me faire inviter à voir le match chez un pote qui a le cable... :hein:
> :rateau:


 
Fais comme moi, ce soir, vas au ciné !

Salle vide, pratiquement pour moi tout seul... Ah le pied !


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2007)

En écoutant la radio, on comprend que la coupe du monde va être remportée par l'équipe de France. 
Et vas-y qu'ils ont eu la meilleure préparation, et vas-y que ce sont de vrais guerriers etc etc...
Ça ne m'étonnes pas ensuite que la France passe pour une nation une peu prétentieuse. 
Je crains qu'une légère désillusion s'abattent sur certaines personnes trop confiantes.

Sinon, ce soir, je pronostic un match laborieux pour les tricolores.


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Moi je pourrais pas voir le match  Le pire c'est que non seulement au Canada ils savent pas qu'il y a une coupe du monde de Rugby, mais en plus ils ne savent même pas qu'ils sont dans une poule!!!  C'est pas gagné pour me faire inviter à voir le match chez un pote qui a le cable... :hein:
> :rateau:


&#231;a prouve qu'au moins on leur a pas fait croire qu'ils pouvaient gagner 


ou alors peut &#234;tre que &#231;a porte un autre nom ?

ou juste une histoire de prononciation ?


----------



## Nexka (7 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Fais comme moi, ce soir, vas au ciné !
> 
> Salle vide, pratiquement pour moi tout seul... Ah le pied !


 
Nan ce soir je vais jouer au Curling...  Je m'adapte aux sports du pays :rateau: 



Grug a dit:


> ça prouve qu'au moins on leur a pas fait croire qu'ils pouvaient gagner
> 
> 
> ou alors peut être que ça porte un autre nom ?
> ...


 
Pourtant j'essaie de les motiver  Je leur ai dit qu'ils gagneraient peut être contre le Japon...   



Ce soir regardez le journal de 20h sur France 2, ya ma moman :love: qui va parler de rugby au pays Basque.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Nan ce soir je vais jouer au Curling...


Oups.

Mal lu - j'avais lu "regarder du curling" et non "jouer au curling" - sorry.


----------



## r0m1 (7 Septembre 2007)

Je viens trouver ici un peu de r&#233;confort, mais y'a pas grand monde... on est en train de se faire latter, de prendre une le&#231;on de rugby....  
esp&#233;rons qu'&#224; la seconde mi temps, on trouve la force de remonter ...


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2007)

Bah ,c'est rien à côté de la b*anlée qu'ils doivent être en train de se prendre dans les vestiaires de la part de Laporte 
Sinon ils suffisaient de regarder les équipes avant le match : les bleus étaient blêmes, les Argentins avaient une gniaque pas possible.

Mais j'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois. Qu'ils nous refassent deux ou trois fois leur déboulé de 50 mètres de tout à l'heure, en allant au bout ce coup ci . On voyaient alors de quoi ils sont capables quand ils jouent en laissant la pression sur le banc de touche.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> On est en train de se faire latter, de prendre une leçon de rugby....


Le rugby, c'est aussi l'humilité. Qu'ils prennent donc la leçon et, surtout, qu'ils la retiennent. Si j'étais mauvaise langue (c'est-à-dire si, n'y connaissant rien, je croyais que c'est un sport facile), j'aurais tendance à penser que trop de cosmétiques leur ont rendu les mains glissantes.


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2007)

Ben voilà, 

Ce fut laborieux.
Argentine 17
France 12

A écouter les commentaires de TF1, la France est quand même la meilleure et les argentins ont joué "petit".
Ben voilà une explication qu'elle tient la route. 
Et sur France Info ce matin; "l'équipe de France est préparée pour gagner, et cela depuis 10 mois".
Ben si elle n'avait pas été préparée, qu'est ce que cela aurait été.  

En foot, en général les équipes qui sont performantes en poules s'écroulent pas ma suite.
Peut être que ça s'applique pour le rugby.....ou pas.


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2007)

C'est marrant, il y a quelques semaines c'&#233;tait un peu du genre "oui, 4-1 pour les Argentins, m'enfin bon quand m&#234;me vous allez voir." Je n'ai pas bien vu (t&#233;l&#233; encore dans les cartons  ) mais je vois le r&#233;sultat. Et je me dis que, peut-&#234;tre, les Argentins ont retenu la le&#231;on de leur tr&#232;s courte d&#233;faite de l'an pass&#233; : on prend les points !

Allez, rien n'est perdu. Car les Irlandais sont prenables et les Blacks ne sont plus &#224; leur meilleur.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


>



Tu fais cela avec ton mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Tu fais cela avec ton mac ?


N'en doute pas : la plupart des posts du purfils relèvent de l'intelligence artificielle.


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2007)

Aïe Aïe AÏE !!!
Bon Moi tfacon je suis fan de Chabal qui a été néanmoins exellent !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Septembre 2007)

Gloups, l'intelligence a primé sur .... je ne sais pas quoi en fait ?! 
Bien, respirons un bon coup,  on ne peut que faire mieux, tout ce travail et cette préparation pour rien, je n'ose y croire 
Je ne peux me résigner à déjà supporter les blacks (2nd dans mes préférences, patriote avant tout et amoureux du jeux à la française-mais pas ce soir)...


----------



## CBi (8 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Et sur France Info ce matin; "l'équipe de France est préparée pour gagner, et cela depuis 10 mois".



C'est sans doute le problème, trop de pression surtout pour le premier match : l'équipe de France aurait été préparée pour jouer, ça aurait été suffisant. 

Enfin, tous n'est pas perdu, mais ça va être dur de battre les Blacks,... et de se motiver pour se lever à 4 heures du mat' pour voir les matches en direct  



MacGe a dit:


> Fuseau horaire GMT +9. Il est actuellement 08h56


----------



## takamaka (8 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> A écouter les commentaires de TF1, la France est quand même la meilleure et les argentins ont joué "petit"..


Vu le pari commercial fait par TF1, il manquerait plus qu'il clame : Cette équipe de France?, que des lopettes! 

Y'a pas photo, les argentins ont été les plus réalistes, et ca quelque soit le sport, ca paie toujours! Quand je vois le matraquage publicitaire avec nos "supers héros des temps modernes" en tête d'affiche, j'ai l'impression de revivre la coupe du monde de foot de 2002. Espèrons que le résultat sera plus festif 

Laporte a voulu contrer les avants, il s'est fait tacler. :casse:
Les argentins savent aussi danser le tango sur la pelouse!


----------



## fpoil (8 Septembre 2007)

Que dire... les argentins n'&#233;tant pas des manchots et &#233;tant plut&#244;t des gens polis , quand on leur offre des ballons, ils prennent ces offrandes avec respect et leur rendent hommage...

sinon f&#233;brilit&#233;, imagination en berne et pieds carr&#233;s


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le rugby, c'est aussi l'humilit&#233;. Qu'ils prennent donc la le&#231;on et, surtout, qu'ils la retiennent. Si j'&#233;tais mauvaise langue (c'est-&#224;-dire si, n'y connaissant rien, je croyais que c'est un sport facile), j'aurais tendance &#224; penser que trop de cosm&#233;tiques leur ont rendu les mains glissantes.


Ou le colosse aux pieds d'argile....  

Maintenant on va tomber dans une sp&#233;cialit&#233; _ch&#232;re_ (dans tout les sens du terme) aux &#233;quipes fran&#231;aises; les calculs d'apothicaire... 
Comment terminer premier de la poule pour &#233;viter les Blacks...  

En parlant de le&#231;on de rugby; &#231;a risque de faire mal &#224; deux &#233;quipes aujourd'hui...

Australie/Japon... :casse:
Nouvelle-z&#233;lande/Italie...


----------



## takamaka (8 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Comment terminer premier de la poule pour éviter les Blacks...


Faire le coq avec un ballon aux pieds!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2007)

Fait ierch...  

...je les ai trouv&#233; plut&#244;t &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque en premi&#232;re mi-temps, fautes grossi&#232;res, passes approximatives etc., et nettement plus r&#233;veill&#233;s en seconde...

...mais c'&#233;tait insuffisant. D'autant que l'essai pris en d&#233;but de match n'a pas d&#251; &#234;tre facile &#224; dig&#233;rer. Maintenant on va courir apr&#232;s les points, en esp&#233;rant un faux pas quasi miraculeux des argentins pour &#233;viter les Blacks en quart...

...on est pas sortie de l'auberge.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Bah ,c'est rien à côté de la b*anlée qu'ils doivent être en train de se prendre dans les vestiaires de la part de Laporte




Laporte a atteint depuis longtemps son point d'incompétence. Ça fait des mois et des mois que les joueurs ne l'écoutent plus.
De toutes façons, il a peu de temps pour leur parler...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Laporte a atteint depuis longtemps son point d'incompétence. Ça fait des mois et des mois que les joueurs ne l'écoutent plus.
> De toutes façons, il a peu de temps pour leur parler...


Moi qui avais prévu une soirée foie gras Delpeyrat/jambon Madrange, je suis déçu. Je vais me consoler en reluquant mon calendrier des Dieux du Stade


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vais me consoler en reluquant mon calendrier des Dieux du Stade&#8230;



Faudrait pt'&#234;tre remplacer Laporte par Klein


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi qui avais prévu une soirée foie gras Delpeyrat/jambon Madrange, je suis déçu. Je vais me consoler en reluquant mon calendrier des Dieux du Stade



Avec du Champagne Lanson® ? Cool. J'espère que ton chien mange du Canicaf®. Sinon, appelle-moi sur mon mobile Orange, et je t'en enverrai par la Poste.
Moi, ce soir, j'irais voir le foot sur le grand écran du casino de Saint-Julien en Genevois.


----------



## takamaka (8 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi, ce soir, j'irais voir le foot sur le grand écran du casino de Saint-Julien en Genevois.


Ils savent accueillir les retraités à Saint-Julien


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'allumer la t&#233;l&#233; et hop en 10 secondes un essai magnifique des All Blacks

NZL - 31 / ITA - 0

Zut, viennent encore de marquer un autre essai&#8230;

NZL - 38 / ITA - 0

+1 non transform&#233;&#8230;

NZL - 43 / ITA - 0

Que fait Materazzi&#8230;

Phuque you your sister&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2007)

A supprimer&#8230;


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Septembre 2007)

Claquage de galettes italiennes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

H&#233;h&#233;h&#233;, j'ai un pote rital qui est descendu &#224; marseille, il doit &#234;tre bien d&#233;gout&#233; 

Ils se font ramasser la gueule, et avec un peu de chance &#231;a continuera ce soir  

43-7 A la mi-temps, le seul truc &#233;tonnant, c'est justement que ils aient mit un essai !


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi qui avais prévu une soirée foie gras Delpeyrat/jambon Madrange, je suis déçu. Je vais me consoler en reluquant mon calendrier des Dieux du Stade



alors ? t'es arrivé à décoller es pages ?


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Héhéhé, j'ai un pote rital qui est descendu à montpellier, il doit être bien dégouté




Tu m'étonnes !
Ils jouent à Marseille, les italiens.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

Merde, tromp&#233; de ville, modifi&#233;


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Merde, trompé de ville, modifié


oui bah vala, retourne faire joujou dans la miniville de Mackie au lieu de dire n'importe quoi ... pfff


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

Ahahaha énorme, 76-7 


J'allume la télé, je vois les all-blacks qui font un essai. Les italiens ré-engagent, 20secondes après, essai all-blacks.

Ca résume bien le match


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2007)

Je suis pas s&#251;r. Ils sont d&#233;bord&#233;s sur le cours du match, mais ils sont combattifs, et pas ridicules.

Je sais pas s'il y aura beaucoup d'&#233;quipes capables d'essayer de prendre le bonus de d&#233;fense face &#224; des blacks qui marquent 11 essais.


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2007)

Ah ouais, c'est ça le rugby, donc..:love:  Je comprends mieux pourquoi je me suis ennuyée hier soir.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ouais, c'est &#231;a le rugby, donc..:love:  Je comprends mieux pourquoi je me suis ennuy&#233;e hier soir.



Ouais... pareil. De toute fa&#231;on ils sont bons qu'&#224; faire les belles &#224; poil... pas plus... et encore, faut trier 

Ils on plus le temps de s'entrainer, du coup on doit avoir l'&#233;quipe la plus minable de toute l'humanit&#233;


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2007)

Put..., les italiens sont pas venu pour rien...  :casse:

Ca promet pour les quart...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

Je dirais un 45 - 18 pour les all-blacks en quart


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2007)

18 pour les argentins ou pour les irlandais ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> 18 pour les argentins ou pour les irlandais ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

Non... Les Namibiens...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je dirais un 45 - 18 pour les all-blacks en quart



Ouais bah on verra ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr. Ils sont débordés sur le cours du match, mais ils sont combattifs, et pas ridicules.



Je dirais même que vu le match des français hier, si ça continue comme ça, il se pourrait qu'ils restent et pas eux


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je dirais même que vu le match des français hier, si ça continue comme ça, il se pourrait qu'ils restent et pas eux




Ne parle pas d'horreurs.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2007)

Mon pronostic :

5 - 0 pour les All Blacks

Je parle en essais bien sûr


----------



## nicogala (8 Septembre 2007)

T&#233;, je rentre du V&#233;lodrome &#224; l'instant, quelle tuerie ! &#199;a fait peur, et ce d&#232;s les 2 premi&#232;re minutes !
Ce que j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233; c'est que les supporters NZ applaudissaient aussi bcp les qques actions italiennes...

Par contre, comme j'ai pas eu les commentaires t&#233;l&#233;, pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi le 3&#232;me essai italien n'a pas &#233;t&#233; valid&#233; ? J'&#233;tais plac&#233; juste derri&#232;re l'en-but et j'ai bien vu essai moi...  (&#231;a a &#233;t&#233; une bronca monstre, m&#234;me les supporters Blacks sifflaient l'arbitre)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

Le 3eme essai italien n'as pas &#233;t&#233; valid&#233; parce que alors qu'un allblacks allait attraper la balle, un autre italien l'a plaqu&#233; avant, donc plaquage sans balle, faute, et refus&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

oui, règle de l'avantage. Le jeu continue mais si l'équipe "fautive" marque, c'est refusé et retour au lieu du délit.

Dura lex sed lex.


Dites, hier soir, c'était l'équipe B de Tarbes qui jouait? c'est ça? Quand est ce que l'équipe de France joue? Parceque vous allez voir, ça va iech, moi je vous le dis, imbattable qu'ils sont les français.
:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le 3eme essai italien n'as pas été validé parce que alors qu'un allblacks allait attraper la balle, un autre italien l'a plaqué avant, donc plaquage sans balle, faute, et refusé.



La seule chose c'est que juste avant, il y a eu obstruction de deux Blacks sur un Italien. Du coup, petite faute d'arbitrage quand même...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

Ou&#233;p, puis bien, la faute, digne d'un France - Angleterre 

Paske l'rital il s'est bien fait percuter par les deux blacks...


----------



## fpoil (8 Septembre 2007)

apparemment les blacks savent mieux gérer la pression que les bleus


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

c'est vrai que la pression dans l'h&#233;misph&#232;re sud est servi frapp&#233; mais tr&#232;s forte. Ca aide... faut avouer.

patron: un demi... d'ouverture


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2007)

_Le jouet n'est pas cass&#233;, mais il est bris&#233;
_
                                                Bernard Laporte













Non, rien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Septembre 2007)

Ptain, je viens de voir ça aux infos, les Wallabies ont fait fort contre les Nippons ; 13 essais, score final : 91 - 3 pour les Wallabies


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2007)

Une bonne tartine de wasabi pour les japonais.


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Septembre 2007)

1er Round : "on dirait le Sud" : des nuits bien noires, des oranges bien mures, des gazelles alertes, des pumas affamés etc...
Va falloir changer de cartouche voire de fusil:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2007)

Les Samoa ont pris une branlée (59 - 7), mais j'avoue que j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à les voir jouer. ils méritaient mieux comme score vu leurs investissement. Dommage.


----------



## F118I4 (10 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les Samoa ont pris une branl&#233;e (59 - 7), mais j'avoue que j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir &#224; les voir jouer. ils m&#233;ritaient mieux comme score vu leurs investissement. Dommage.


Je suis enti&#232;rement d' accord avec toi les Samoa ont produit un bon jeu et le score ne refl&#232;te vraiment pas le match.

Les &#233;quipes des Iles Samoa  , Fidji  ainsi  que les  Tonga produisent un jeu plaisant et spectaculaire puisqu' ils font &#233;norm&#233;ment  de rugby &#224; 7 plus dynamique donc plus de jeu.


----------



## nicogala (13 Septembre 2007)

T&#233; hier soir j'ai &#233;t&#233; d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; pour les roumains, deux essais non accord&#233;s &#231;a fout les boules qd m&#234;me... j'ai trouv&#233; qu'ils ont mieux jou&#233; que les italiens contre les Blacks.
Petite forme les italiens je trouve...


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Septembre 2007)

A croire que le bleu ne réussit plus ... d'ailleurs, quelle faillite pour le sport collectif français ces derniers temps !!! (volley, basket, foot, rugby - d'accord pas encore fini - athlé, natation ....)


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2007)

Bah !! Tel le ph&#233;nix, le XV de France rena&#238;tra de ses cendres (ou plut&#244;t de ses petits morceaux, comme un petit jouet bris&#233;  ).

Contre la Namibie, je suppose que l'on va essayer de marquer le maximum d'essais, ce qui devrait donner un peu de spectacle.


----------



## duracel (14 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bah !! Tel le phénix, le XV de France renaîtra de ses cendres (ou plutôt de ses petits morceaux, comme un petit jouet brisé  ).
> 
> Contre la Namibie, je suppose que l'on va essayer de marquer le maximum d'essais, ce qui devrait donner un peu de spectacle.


 
Mwouais, pas convaincu.
Le phenix (du haut poitou  ) je ne le vois pas renaître de ses cendres. Son jeu est trop prévisible et trop irrégulier AHMA. Capable de bonnes choses, actuellement, je pense que le 15 de France est plutôt dans une mauvaise passe et ne va pas casser des briques.
Je crains un match laborieux, plein de fautes téchniques et d'en avant et autres trucs du même acabit.


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2007)

Quel optimisime  !

Bon, ce soir, TF1 nous rappelle qu'ils ont achet&#233; les droits de la CDM en diffusant un match ... RSA-England ... &#192; l'&#233;nonc&#233;, ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment exaltant, pas vraiment le rugby champagne (voire mousseux).


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quel optimisime  !
> 
> Bon, ce soir, TF1 nous rappelle qu'ils ont acheté les droits de la CDM en diffusant un match ... RSA-England ... À l'énoncé, ce n'est pas forcément exaltant, pas vraiment le rugby champagne (voire mousseux).


Un match... très physique...
Ça va permettre aux soigneurs de justifier leurs salaires !...


----------



## duracel (14 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un match... très physique...
> Ça va permettre aux soigneurs de justifier leurs salaires !...


 
On dit un match "viril".
Et ce soir on aura un match "viril" de tâcherons.....sur TF1 avec des commentaires qui parleront beaucoup de l'équipe de France......


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Mais coupez le son messieurs&#8230; coupez le son !! Comme &#231;a, vous pourrez faire les commentaires intelligents qui s'imposent !


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4403985 a dit:
			
		

> Mais coupez le son messieurs coupez le son !! Comme ça, vous pourrez faire les commentaires intelligents qui s'imposent !


T'es "_sur le pont_" toi, en ce moment !... 
hein ?!...   :love:


----------



## duracel (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4403985 a dit:
			
		

> Mais coupez le son messieurs coupez le son !! Comme ça, vous pourrez faire les commentaires intelligents qui s'imposent !


 
Oui chef, 
Mais je vais plutôt remplacer par la radio et Eugène Saccomano pour faire un essai.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Comme dans le m&#233;tal&#8230; le meilleur c'est la saturation !

Et le final&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

je viens de faire aller retour paris Bruxelles.

Il y avait plus d'anglais qu'autre chose. Je pense que les cantiques vont être entonnés et entendu ce soir.


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2007)

@BackCat : couper le son, c'est ce que je fais _d&#233;j&#224;_ pour le foot (quand j'en regarde) 
Ce qui serait sympa, c'est d'avoir un canal audio avec l'ambiance, mais sans les commentaires, quel que soit le sport, d'ailleurs. Comme &#231;a, on choisit ce qu'on veut.

Pour en revenir au match de ce soir, il est &#224; craindre que ce soit par trop viril. Mais si les Boks sont en forme, ils sont _aussi_ capables de jouer &#224; la balle (_cf._ le super 14). Personnellement, je les vois gagnants contre les Anglois.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2007)

C'est sympa d'avoir organis&#233; les Tri-nations chez nous. En plus, y'a les Pumas.
Et les organisateurs ont m&#234;me le droit de prendre des racl&#233;es.
Non, vraiment, tr&#232;s bonne initiative.
Par contre, faut se taper un paquet de matchs de daube avant de voir le dernier carr&#233; Australie-NZ-AfSud-Argentine. Y'a un peu d'abus, surtout &#224; 5 &#8364; la bi&#232;re dans les stades.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4404704 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa d'avoir organis&#233; les Tri-nations chez nous. En plus, y'a les Pumas.
> Et les organisateurs ont m&#234;me le droit de prendre des racl&#233;es.
> Non, vraiment, tr&#232;s bonne initiative.
> Par contre, faut se taper un paquet de matchs de daube avant de voir le dernier carr&#233; Australie-NZ-AfSud-Argentine. Y'a un peu d'abus, surtout &#224; 5 &#8364; la bi&#232;re dans les stades.



Pas de mauvais esprit ! Il y avait du sang et des bourre-pifs jeu quand m&#234;me ce soir


----------



## duracel (14 Septembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4404704 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa d'avoir organis&#233; les Tri-nations chez nous. En plus, y'a les Pumas.
> Et les organisateurs ont m&#234;me le droit de prendre des racl&#233;es.
> Non, vraiment, tr&#232;s bonne initiative.
> Par contre, faut se taper un paquet de matchs de daube avant de voir le dernier carr&#233; Australie-NZ-AfSud-Argentine. Y'a un peu d'abus, surtout &#224; 5 &#8364; la bi&#232;re dans les stades.



H&#233;h&#233;....
Coupe du monde h&#233;t&#233;rog&#232;ne. 
Y'a au moins trois niveaux. 
&#199;a va &#234;tre long pour voir les grois matchs...


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2007)

Cela faisait un moment que je n'avais pas vu les Anglois ... Je ne les ai pas beaucoup vus, en fait !

Je trouve que (entre autres lacunes) le demi de m&#234;l&#233;e anglais de la premi&#232;re mi-temps assez catastrophique. Son successeur a quand m&#234;me essay&#233; de faire un peu plus !
&#192; part &#231;a, dommage pour Robinson, c'&#233;tait un des rares &#224; dynamiser leur jeu, aux Brits. Outre-manche, &#231;a va saigner, dans la Presse ... Ouch !!

&#192; part &#231;a, les Sud-Africains ont vraiment bien jou&#233; le coup et ils semblent vraiment requinqu&#233;s, &#224; tout plein de niveaux. Et physiquement, ils m'ont l'air au point. Avec Montgomery r&#233;gulier comme une horloge, &#231;a fait un peu peur !

D&#233;cid&#233;ment ... Il y a deux ans c'&#233;taient les Blacks qui &#233;taient au top et l&#224;, j'ai bien peur que ce soit les Boks qui assurent le coup pour la CDM.


----------



## NED (14 Septembre 2007)

Houlala la taule Anglaise !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
J'ai adoré le jeu des sud-Africains, Jhonny Claig peut être fier !


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Septembre 2007)

oui Ned, je suis aussi frappé par l'intelligence de jeu des box. Ils ont rangé leur brutalité animale pour sortir du beau ... et surtout de l'efficace.
Pas de commentaire sur nos anglois, qui ne sont plus l'ombre que d'eux-mêmes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Septembre 2007)

Les Sud - Africains :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les Sud - Africains :love:


Ben... j'aime toujours pas leur jeu... 
Les Angliches leur ont bien facilit&#233; la t&#226;che, par moment !... :mouais:  :hosto:

Je cherchais ce matin, sur le net, quelques r&#233;actions anglaises sur ce match..
J'ai fini par trouver une interwiev de Martin Corry... 



Bon...
Vont prendre combien d'essais les Portugais cet apr&#232;m' ?!... :afraid:
Je ne pense pas le regarder, par contre je ne veux pas rater Pays de Galles/Australie !.... :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2007)

D'apr&#232;s l'entraineur portugais, &#231;a sera le match _&#171;entre la meilleure &#233;quipe amateur du monde et la meilleure &#233;quipe du monde tout court&#187;_. 

Moi, j'ai bien aim&#233; les Boks d'hier. Plus respectueux du jeu et de l'adversaire, tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fluides, tr&#232;s athl&#233;tiques. Tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis. Tr&#232;s dangereux.


----------



## nicogala (15 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Cela faisait un moment que je n'avais pas vu les Anglois ... Je ne les ai pas beaucoup vus, en fait !


C'est ce que je disais y a pas si longtemps à propos des matches de préparation... sans déconner j'ai trouvé les roumains bien meilleurs !!


----------



## fpoil (15 Septembre 2007)

Il y en a un qui s'est surpass&#233; dans la m&#233;diocrit&#233; : Farell...

sinon propre et sans bavure, les sudaf ont &#233;t&#233; exemplaires dans leur mani&#232;re de faire des passes pour &#233;chapper &#224; la pression et d&#233;gager tranquillement

vivement les demi pour voir de &#233;quipes du sud s'affronter


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Septembre 2007)

Et ben moi je dis : on a pas eu beaucoup de motif de satisfaction dans cette coupe du monde pour le moment, si ce n'est :
*QUE LA SEULE CHOSE IMPORTANTE, C'EST QUE LES ANGLAIS SE PRENNENT DES TOLES.... ET L&#192;, C'EST FAIT!*


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2007)

'tain!...
Les Portugais.... :casse:

52/3 &#224; la mi-temps..... :casse:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Septembre 2007)

Encore pire que les ritals ! 

D&#233;j&#224; que les autres ann&#233;es c'&#233;tait pas marrant parce que il y'avait 90&#37; de chances que les blacks gagnent, mais l&#224; y'a m&#234;me pas une lueur d'espoir !


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2007)

Le premier contre le dernier, &#231;a donne quand m&#234;me une drole d'id&#233;e sur l'&#233;tat des forces. Et &#231;a interroge sur la n&#233;cessit&#233; sportive d'organiser une coupe du monde.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2007)

Citations d'entraîneurs de rugby a dit:
			
		

> "Putains les mecs, si j'ai des demis, c'est pas pour que les trois-quarts fassent les choses à moitié !"
> 
> "Mon pauvre garçon, t'as les mains grandes comme un paquebot, le ballon il est gros comme une olive, et t'arrive pas à choper un gaillole en touche"
> 
> ...


* Y'a quand même lapin


----------



## fpoil (15 Septembre 2007)

les blacks : 27 essais en deux matchs, bonne moyenne...

et les aussies qui en sont d&#233;j&#224; &#224; 3 devant les gallois ...


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le premier contre le dernier, ça donne quand même une drole d'idée sur l'état des forces. Et ça interroge sur la nécessité sportive d'organiser une coupe du monde.


La CDM peut permettre à d'autres nations d'émerger.
C'est aussi la possibilité de voir une compétition entre Nord et Sud : c'est déjà pas mal.

Juste pour dire : il n'y a pas que les Six Nations et le Tri-Nation. Par exemple, il y a quelques années un match Géorgie-Russie a attiré +70000 personnes à Tbilissi. Alors je suis content de voir des "petites nations" se frotter aux mammouths !


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2007)

J'ai vécu hier soir mon premier match de rugby.
Et là ce fut le choc. Incroyab'. Enorme. Fomidab'
Je ne pensais vraiment pas que c'était ça. J'apparentais ça vaguement au foot, ce truc un peu chiant et un peu longuet où on voit des milliardaires courrir en short ridicule après leur baballe. Que le plus intéressant se situe à 5 mn de la fin.
Bref.
Chiant, gras, lourd, neurones de poulpe, fête à neuneu, débordement de testostérone inutile.
Et bin non.
Déjà, un rugbyman, c'est beau, c'est grand, c'est fort avec de la chair autour (enfin sauf pour le blondinet anglais qui a dû confondre terrain de rugby et plage de surf). Une force d'acier dans un cocon de tendresse.:love:Ma mou...ma tou...mon coeur n'a fait qu'un tour, j'ai regardé le reste du match les jambes croisées et serrées, le pied entortillé autour du mollet.:roseJ'ai un coussin protège-fauteuil).
Ensuite, c'est dingue ce qu'ils se prennent dans la tronche et tout ce qu'ils doivent endurer.C'est plus des sportifs de haut niveau. Ce sont des gladiateurs \o/ Et cet esprit fraternel à se prendre bras dessus, bras dessous.Ce rentre-dedans.:love:Et tous ces chiffres là qu'ils hurlent de leur voix rauque.(Serait-ce leurs numéros de portable ? J'ai noté au cas où)Cette manière qu'ils ont de revenir sur le terrain recousus à vif ou avec une compresse sur l'oeil genre "Beuwââââr, ils m'auront pas, j'irais jusqu'au bout. Je suis une bête, je vais leur défoncer leur face"
Bref, les footballeurs, à côté c'est des lopettes. Les boxeurs aussi. Même Douillet c'en est une. J'ai jamais vu autant de sport mélangé en un seul match. Jamais vu autant de spectacle d'ailleurs.Il s'y joue des scènes de tragédie incroyables.
Je suis conquise.:love:
Par contre, je me demandais en femme pragmatique que je suis, comment ça se passait quand ils rentraient à la maison après le boulot ? Parce que tous leurs petits coups là, ça enfle. Ils doivent plus ressembler à Coluche après son allergie aux abeilles qu'aux mec du calendrier.
Genre :
Lui : "Chéri, j'ai très envie de faire l'amour ce soir"
Elle (oui un autre lui) : "Euh, tu rigoles, j'espère ?:mouais:"

Elle : "Les enfants, papa va venir vous faire le bisou du soir. Mais avant, on étient toutes les lumières. Et si vous ne savez plus à quoi ressemble papa, regardez les photos du mariage. C'est presque ça."

Lui : "Beuwââââr, chéri, j'ai encore pété la poignée de la porte."

Non, vraiment, le quotidien doit pas être facile à gérer.

Sinon, j'ai rien pané à leurs...euh..rites là. Tout ce que je sais et qui fait plaisir, c'est que les anglais ont perdu. Niark, niark, niark. Et que Johnny Clegg est encore vivant, sauf qu'il a pas chanté et qu'il a pas mis son pied derrière son oreille comme quand il chantait assidanlécaca. C'est con, c'était rigolo.

A vous les studios.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2007)

Belle remont&#233;e des gallois cet apr&#232;s-midi m&#234;me si l'Australie a eu le dernier mot 


&#192; Mel : en plus, ils ont des dents amovibles


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon, j'ai rien pané à leurs...euh..rites là.
> (....)


:rateau: 
Faut que tu regardes le Haka des "All Blacks", alors....


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2007)

Match tr&#232;s sympa, cet apr&#232;s-midi entre les Gallois et les Australiens.
C'&#233;tait enlev&#233; et (enfin) du beau jeu de passe, c'est bien sympa.
Dommage que l'on n'ait pas beaucoup vu Tuqiri  Les Gallois peuvent s'en vouloir un peu d'avoir loup&#233; le point de bonus d&#233;fensif (un essai foireux, quatre p&#233;nalit&#233;s loup&#233;es, entre autres) mais remercier l'arbitre pour l'essai de Shane Williams.

Je n'ai vu que trois matchs (NZL-ITA, RSA-ENG et WAL-AUS) et la plus forte impression m'est venue des Sud-Africains : les Anglais n'ont pratiquement pas eu d'occasions et les Boks n'ont rien l&#226;ch&#233;, contrairement aux deux autres nations du Sud qui connaissent un peu de mollesse et d'inconstance.

&#192; part &#231;a, Gregan devrait donner des cours aux demis de m&#234;l&#233;e anglais, je pense.


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> La CDM peut permettre à d'autres nations d'émerger.
> C'est aussi la possibilité de voir une compétition entre Nord et Sud : c'est déjà pas mal.
> 
> Juste pour dire : il n'y a pas que les Six Nations et le Tri-Nation. Par exemple, il y a quelques années un match Géorgie-Russie a attiré +70000 personnes à Tbilissi. Alors je suis content de voir des "petites nations" se frotter aux mammouths !




T'inquiète. C'était une boutade. Moi j'ame le rugby pour ça avant tout.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ai vu que la fin de Irlande/G&#233;orgie....
D&#233;cid&#233;ment, les &#233;quipes en forme ne sont pas celles que l'on attendait !....


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bla bla bla bla bla blablabla...




je n'aurais pas su dire mieux, je t'en félicite donc, même si ma mou... ma tou..., n'en est pas une et ne réagis pas de même de ce fait, j'ai quand même bien saisi la teneur du message...


----------



## fpoil (16 Septembre 2007)

bon, c'est bon pour le bonus seul interet du match

sinon un petit carton jaune aurait suffit histoire de ne pas complètement enfoncer les namibiens

et je lance une pétition pour acheter des nouvelles mains à Marty  

(le pauvre, il risque de payr cash ses bévues)


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2007)

Il faut dire que c'&#233;tait une belle cravate pour Chabal (mais il est solide le gaillard).

Je dois &#234;tre un peu grincheux mais cette facile victoire ne m'a pas tant convaincu. La deuxi&#232;me mi-temps a permis de faire un petit entra&#238;nement mais je n'ai pas eu cette impression que d&#233;gagent certains autres candidats au titre.

C'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me pas d&#233;sagr&#233;able. Mais je r&#226;le que le ClubMed Gym n'aie pas diffus&#233; Eurosport cet apr&#232;s-midi (juste vu 5 minutes de Fidji-Canada).


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je dois être un peu grincheux mais cette facile victoire ne m'a pas tant convaincu. La deuxième mi-temps a permis de faire un petit entraînement mais je n'ai pas eu cette impression que dégagent certains autres candidats au titre.



Disons qu'il y a encore eu quelques balles échappées dans les passes comme dans les alignements, beaucoup d'en-avants et par moment un léger sentiment de n'importe quoi qui rappelait les mauvais souvenirs du match face à l'Argentine. À côté de ça, à noter de trés belles passes et un buteur qui a presque réussi un sans fautes . Malgré tout, mon sentiment est un peu le même que le tien


----------



## duracel (16 Septembre 2007)

Encore un super match de cette superbe coupe du monde.
A la radio ils disent que la France s'est rassurée après ce macth.
S'ils ont besoin d'être rassuré après une victoire contre la Namibie, et bien on peut se poser des questions sur le moral de léquipe de France.


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2007)

En effet  !!

En fait je crois que je me suis habitu&#233; aux &#233;quipes des antipodes (les trois principales, s'entend) qui ne font que rarement des couillonnades comme celle apr&#232;s le deuxi&#232;me ou le troisi&#232;me essai de la France. Il y a eu une incursion namibienne dans le camp des Bleus et un grand n'importe quoi dans l'en-but. Ce genre de r&#233;action fran&#231;aise me laisse perplexe.

Je suis d&#233;&#231;u de ne pas avoir vu le match entre G&#233;orgie et Irlande, entre autres parce que je n'ai jamais vu jouer les G&#233;orgiens. Mais aussi parce qu'ils semblent avoir tenu le choc, dans l'ensemble. Ce sera peut-&#234;tre un match un peu plus &#233;pineux que pr&#233;vu pour les Fran&#231;ais, qui sait.


----------



## Paradise (17 Septembre 2007)

Je ne suis pas un grand fan de rugby, enfin j'ai jamais eu l'occasion de plus m'y interreser, mais la je dois dire que le match de la france était simpa   j'ai en plus découvert le monstre *Chabal, *les hurlements à chaques fois qu'il touche la balle mmh :love: j'adore


----------



## Pooley (18 Septembre 2007)

n'empeche se sont bien quequettés les vingt dernieres minutes les français...


----------



## naas (18 Septembre 2007)

J'aime bien chabal mais cela sent le blocage m&#233;diatique, car cot&#233; technique il y a meilleur tout de m&#234;me.
Daccord il a les cheveux longs et la barbe, mais cela ne suffit pas &#224; faire un joueur de rugby.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'aime bien chabal mais cela sent le blocage médiatique, car coté technique il y a meilleur tout de même.
> Daccord il a les cheveux longs et la barbe, mais cela ne suffit pas à faire un joueur de rugby.



Pour un mec qui a commecer le rugby a 17 ans techniquement il est bon
si on lui laisse faire ce qu'il maitrise cela suffit, il saute bien,trés bon deblayage, plaque fort, percute efficace, il prends bien les trous, reste debout et crée des mauls, il a quelques fois de trés bons placement (essai sur la passe d'elissalde).
c'est sur qu'il fait pas des passes sur un pas ou difficilement aprés contact mais c'est rare qu'un avant le fasse tout de même.
Les ballons qui perds sont des ballons utilisé contre nature et cela se voit (consignes de laporte  ) et quelques erreurs sur des percutions trop engagés
S'il a été élu meilleurs 8 en angleterre c'est pas pour rien, non plus.

Pour moi Chabal se révéle être pour l'instant un bon 8 et un trés bon deuxiéme ligne.


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'aime bien chabal mais cela sent le blocage médiatique, car coté technique il y a meilleur tout de même.
> Daccord il a les cheveux longs et la barbe, mais cela ne suffit pas à faire un joueur de rugby.


Bien sûr il y a meilleur que lui techniquement, mais ce n'est pas (principalement) pour "ça" qu'on le fait jouer...
Que ce soit en club ou en sélection...


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2007)

Pour un autre poste et dans un autre contexte, &#231;a me rappelle les &#233;ternels d&#233;bats autour de Jonah Lomu. Lequel &#233;tait certes un peu maladroit avec ses grandes paluches.
Parfois, un joueur un peu fruste peut apporter davantage que son simple bagage technique : de l'&#233;nergie, de la puissance, de la _grinta_ etc.

Apr&#232;s tout, au vu de ce glorieux match contre la Namibie, je vois moins d'erreur c&#244;t&#233; Chabal que c&#244;t&#233; Marty, par exemple.  Mais je ne suis pas tr&#232;s connaisseur.


----------



## Paradise (19 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien sûr il y a meilleur que lui techniquement, mais *ce n'est pas (principalement) pour "ça" qu'on le fait jouer...*
> Que ce soit en club ou en sélection...



Non c'est pour faire peur à l'adversaire


----------



## duracel (19 Septembre 2007)

Poule BEcosse - Roumanie42-0

Ouah, encore un macth passionnant.    
Y'a pas à discuter, cette coupe du monde est époustouflante.
Et cela va durer encore un mois.  


Finalement, le spectacle de la ligue 1 n'est pas si ridicule......


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Poule BEcosse - Roumanie42-0
> 
> Ouah, encore un macth passionnant.
> Y'a pas à discuter, cette coupe du monde est époustouflante.
> ...


Au vu du nombre de licenciés, tu ne peux pas comparer le rugby au foot.... 
Combien d'équipes en CDM de foot ?!...


----------



## fpoil (19 Septembre 2007)

N'empèche... autant je suis contre le projet de l'IRB de baisser le nombre d'équipes de 20 à 16  pour la prochaine coupe du monde, autant un match comme hier ne fait pas vraiment honneur au rugby : fautes sur fautes, en avant en veux tu en voila....

vivement vendredi soir pour France Iralande, et vivement samoa-angleterre, on ne sait jamais, les brits à terre, cela fait toujours plaisir  et cela élimine un adversaire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Y'a pas qu'au nombre de licenci&#233;s&#8230; Le rugby, c'est un sport


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> N'empèche... autant je suis contre le projet de l'IRB de baisser le nombre d'équipes de 20 à 16  pour la prochaine coupe du monde, autant un match comme hier ne fait pas vraiment honneur au rugby : fautes sur fautes, en avant en veux tu en voila....
> (...)


Oui, mais nan....
Si tu as des moufles à la place des mains... ça arrive à tout le monde (cf Marty)...  
Et un match de foot avec Andorre ou les Îles Féroé, ça a un intérêt ?!... 
Pour que les "petites" équipes montent leur niveau, il faut qu'elles jouent les compétitions...
Quitte à se prendre des roustes; l'Italie, par exemple perd encore régulièrement ses matches, mais son niveau est très différent qu'il y a une dizaine d'années...


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4409462 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas qu'au nombre de licenciés Le rugby, c'est un sport


Farpaitement !.... :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> (...)
> vivement vendredi soir pour France Iralande, et vivement samoa-angleterre, on ne sait jamais, les brits à terre, cela fait toujours plaisir  et cela élimine un adversaire


En dernière semaine de poule (je crois) il y aura un p'tit Pays de Galles/Fidji à ne pas rater, j'espère... :love:


----------



## duracel (19 Septembre 2007)

Il y a quand même beaucoup de matchs sans réel intérêt qui sont joués d'avance.
Je regrette que pour une phase finale de compétition internationale, le niveau des équipes soit si hétérogène.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4409462 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas qu'au nombre de licenciés Le rugby, c'est un sport


 
Pas mieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Je regrette que pour une phase finale de compétition internationale, le niveau des équipes soit si hétérogène.



Cela dit, heureusement que c'est possible aussi au foot en national (cf: Calais en Finale de la Coupe de France)  Ça doit permettra ça le sport aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

C'est un peu du hors sujet, mais puisqu'on en est un peu (et de fa&#231;on passag&#232;re seulement je l'esp&#232;re) &#224; comparer foot et rugby, si le pognon n'avait pas compl&#232;tement gangren&#233; le foot, il ne serai pas possible &#224; une &#233;quipe de division inf&#233;rieure de battre une &#233;quipe de L1. Th&#233;oriquement, la technique, le physique, la qualit&#233; des joueurs de la plus grosse &#233;quipe devrait &#234;tre aussi &#233;crasante comparativement que dans le rugby. Un Calais - Lyon, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre une t&#244;le comme Nouvelle Zelande - Portugal&#8230; Vous ne croyez pas ?


----------



## duracel (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409504 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu du hors sujet, mais puisqu'on en est un peu (et de façon passagère seulement je l'espère) à comparer foot et rugby, si le pognon n'avait pas complètement gangrené le foot, il ne serai pas possible à une équipe de division inférieure de battre une équipe de L1. Théoriquement, la technique, le physique, la qualité des joueurs de la plus grosse équipe devrait être aussi écrasante comparativement que dans le rugby. Un Calais - Lyon, ça devrait être une tôle comme Nouvelle Zelande - Portugal Vous ne croyez pas ?


 
Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Le fric n'est peut être pas la seule explication, mais il y est pour beaucoup.
Cependant, en faisant ma remarque sur le foot, je ne voulais pas être a départ d'un hors sujet.

Pour en revenir au rugby, le fait d'avoir des matchs avec des tels écarts n'est pas forcément la meilleure promotion possible.

Cette coupe du monde est très longue (5 - 6 semaines) et je crains que la lassitude ne s'installe car les derniers matchs de poule n'auront plus aucun intérêt quand les équipes qualifiées seront connues.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409504 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu du hors sujet, mais puisqu'on en est un peu (et de fa&#231;on passag&#232;re seulement je l'esp&#232;re) &#224; comparer foot et rugby, si le pognon n'avait pas compl&#232;tement gangren&#233; le foot, il ne serai pas possible &#224; une &#233;quipe de division inf&#233;rieure de battre une &#233;quipe de L1. Th&#233;oriquement, la technique, le physique, la qualit&#233; des joueurs de la plus grosse &#233;quipe devrait &#234;tre aussi &#233;crasante comparativement que dans le rugby. Un Calais - Lyon, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre une t&#244;le comme Nouvelle Zelande - Portugal&#8230; Vous ne croyez pas ?



J'&#233;voquais juste l'esprit de Courbertin. Cela dit je suis d'accord avec ta conclusion.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Coubertin est pas mal d&#233;cri&#233; de nos jours&#8230; On a deux &#233;coles qui s'opposent maintenant : les "l'essentiel-c'est-de-partciper" et les "seule-la-victoire-est-belle"


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409504 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu du hors sujet, mais puisqu'on en est un peu (et de façon passagère seulement je l'espère) à comparer foot et rugby, si le pognon n'avait pas complètement gangrené le foot, il ne serai pas possible à une équipe de division inférieure de battre une équipe de L1. Théoriquement, la technique, le physique, la qualité des joueurs de la plus grosse équipe devrait être aussi écrasante comparativement que dans le rugby. Un Calais - Lyon, ça devrait être une tôle comme Nouvelle Zelande - Portugal Vous ne croyez pas ?


Oui, normalement ça devrait.... 



duracel a dit:


> (...)
> Cette coupe du monde est très longue (5 - 6 semaines) et je crains que la lassitude ne s'installe car les derniers matchs de poule n'auront plus aucun intérêt quand les équipes qualifiées seront connues.


La seule certitude c'est la qualification des 3 "gros" de l'hémisphère sud (NZ-RSA-AUS), pour le reste...
L'angleterre vu son niveau pourrait bien se faire bousculer par les Tonga et les Samoa...
L'Écosse ne joue pas très bien depuis quelques années et pourrait se faire piquer la deuxième place par l'Italie (cf les matchs du tournoi des VI nations des dernières années entre ces deux pays); ça se jouera directement entre eux au dernier match de poule...
Quand au groupe de la France, Irlande et Argentine tout le monde connaît la "problématique"...
Le Pays de Galles doit faire attention aux Fidji (confrontation directe au dernier match de poule aussi)...


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409519 a dit:
			
		

> Coubertin est pas mal d&#233;cri&#233; de nos jours&#8230; On a deux &#233;coles qui s'opposent maintenant : les "l'essentiel-c'est-de-partciper" et les "seule-la-victoire-est-belle"


Ben c'est bien de participer, mais gagner c'est quand m&#234;me "agr&#233;able"...  
La phrase "on a perdu mais on a on a produit du beau jeu", &#231;a me sao&#251;le un peu...
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re qu'une &#233;quipe de France tape les p&#233;nalit&#233;s plut&#244;t que taper pour une "p&#233;naltouche" hasardeuse...
Dans un match il faut prendre les points, l&#224; o&#249; ils sont... 
Apr&#232;s, si l'&#233;quipe domine le jeu et le score, on peut &#233;videmment botter en touche...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Ouais. Puis bon. L'esprit de comp&#233;tition, c'est quand m&#234;me &#234;tre le meilleur.
Par contre, il est vrai aussi qu'il faut pas focaliser sur les d&#233;faites. R&#233;ussir &#224; trouver du positif. Le mental est important, je comprends ce qu'ils font en disant &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2007)

Franchement, je pref&#232;re voir l'&#233;quipe de France gagner plut&#244;t que participer.
Apr&#232;s tout c'est une comp&#233;tition, pas une rencontre amicale.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2007)

J'aime bien quand &#231;a bataille.
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re 100 fois quand un mec envoie du bois puis chute dans le 7 qu'un autre qui randonne dans le 8. 
C'est pareil pour le Rugby, le Foot et le reste. C'est bien pour &#231;a que le match de dimanche m'a beaucoup plus ennuy&#233; que celui contre l'Argentine.


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409533 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Puis bon. L'esprit de compétition, c'est quand même être le meilleur.
> (...)


Tout à fait !...
Quand on regarde un match des Blacks, des Boks ou des Wallabies face à une équipe moins forte... ben ils jouent pour gagner; ils tapent toutes les pénalités, même dans le cas d'une supériorité avérée sur le terrain...   :love: 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4409533 a dit:
			
		

> (..)
> Par contre, il est vrai aussi qu'il faut pas focaliser sur les défaites. Réussir à trouver du positif. Le mental est important, je comprends ce qu'ils font en disant ça


Ouais, c'est agacant, dès qu'une équipe perd on lui pourrit la gueule pendant 15 jours !...
"Haro sur le baudet" !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Franchement, je pref&#232;re voir l'&#233;quipe de France gagner plut&#244;t que participer.
> Apr&#232;s tout c'est une comp&#233;tition, pas une rencontre amicale.



Alors on va dire qu'en l'&#233;tat actuel du sport, si on est professionnel on y va dans l'esprit "_seule-la-victoire-est-belle_" et si on est amateur on y va dans l'esprit "_l'essentiel-c'est-de-participer_" ? (air na&#239;f )  Le masochisme n'est pas mort mes amis !


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'aime bien quand ça bataille.
> Je préfère 100 fois quand un mec envoie du bois puis chute dans le 7 qu'un autre qui randonne dans le 8.
> C'est pareil pour le Rugby, le Foot et le reste. C'est bien pour ça que le match de dimanche m'a beaucoup plus ennuyé que celui contre l'Argentine.


 
Moi aussi, je préfére voir du beau jeu. 
Si c'est juste pour gagner et s'embéter tout le match, autant attendre le résultat. :hein: Je vois plus l'interet de regarder du sport. 
L'idéal c'est du beau jeu et qu'on gagne :love:


----------



## nicogala (21 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> _l'essentiel-c'est-de-participer_



En plus c'est pas ça parait, Coubertain c'est _L'essentiel est de donner le meilleur de soi_...


Bon, pas tout mais faut que je passe au camion pizza avant d'aller voir France-Irlande au pub irlandais bleu... 

A+...


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2007)

Mange en une pour moi s'il te pla&#238;t, royale avec un ros&#233; des sables du casino de la valentine.
trop dure des fois je te jure :sick:


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2007)

Coubert*in* : pas de 'a'.
Je ne suis pas tr&#232;s fan du monsieur, question de go&#251;t.

Allez, vive l'Irlande !! IRL-NZL ou ARG-NZL, &#231;a le fait, je trouve


----------



## Captain_X (21 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> La phrase "on a perdu mais on a on a produit du beau jeu", ça me saoûle un peu...


 
hop je me pose en faux, j'entends plus souvent : 

*On a gagné* et *Ils ont perdu*


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2007)

Berthie est dans les tribunes !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'aime bien quand ça bataille.
> Je préfère 100 fois quand un mec envoie du bois puis chute dans le 7 qu'un autre qui randonne dans le 8.
> C'est pareil pour le Rugby, le Foot et le reste. C'est bien pour ça que le match de dimanche m'a beaucoup plus ennuyé que celui contre l'Argentine.





*EN 14*
c'était mieux.


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2007)

J'ai loup&#233; un si&#232;ge pour aller voir le match de 5 min, mais le spectacle etait vraiment beau ce soir sur la pelouse dans le petit &#233;cran.
ma&#238;trise de l'&#233;quipe de france, pas trop de fautes, tr&#232;s bonne d&#233;fense.
C'est bon lundi je vais avoir mon air de victorieux humble, je l'aime bien celui la :style: (pas bien hein ?  )


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2007)

j'ai bien aimé aussi. Par contre je n'arrive VRAIMENT PAS à me faire aux commentaires de teufin. Je préfère couper le son 
Ceci dit, ceux du site de l'équipe ne sont pas mal non plus :

*         La France a gagné le toast et donnera le coup d'envoi.



*Et bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Alycastre (22 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est bon lundi je vais avoir mon air de victorieux humble, je l'aime bien celui la :style: (pas bien hein ?  )



Et tu veux toujours rentrer au pays ...???  
Tu as peut-&#234;tre raison, vu qu'ils risquent de peu appr&#233;cier ton air de " victorieux humble "


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2007)

remarque je le sors a chaque tournoi des 6 nations, je peux le ressortir pour la coupe hein 

et pour l'equipe, un clic redirige vers msn alors je ne vois l'utilit&#233; d'aller sur leur site.


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2007)

C'&#233;tait s&#233;rieux et bien jou&#233; tactiquement. Les Irlandais manquaient d'allant, c'est clair.
D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, &#231;a me fait un peu penser &#224; l'&#233;quipe d'Aym&#233; J. (h&#233;ros national) : blind&#233; derri&#232;re, solide un peu partout et quelques inspirations du genre o&#249; il n'y a pas de risque.

Le coup de pied de Michalak pour le premier essai &#233;tait digne de Carlos Spencer dans ses beaux jours (ah ! lui alors, je le trouvais super) mais j'ai eu l'impression que c'&#233;tait pratiquement son unique bon coup de pied. Elissalde, je le trouve d&#233;cid&#233;ment bien comme tout.

Alors, &#224; votre avis ? Argentine ? Irlande ? Qui va gagner ? Et vous seriez pour qui ?

[perso : Argentina, bien s&#251;r].


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> La France a gagn&#233; le toast et donnera le coup d'envoi.



Ah tiens, avant un match de rugby on *T*ire *AU* *S*ort l'&#233;quipe qui aura droit de servir le petit dej au lit &#224; l'autre ?

Par contre ils n'ont pas dit qui avait gagn&#233; la confiture 



Mais pas trop d'inqui&#233;tude, y'a que Chabal pour la c&#244;te de boeuf et les rognons de porc le matin, il est s&#251;r de gagner


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

c'était pas mal.

Le premier essai est superbe. Mais va falloir resserer un peu face aux all blacks, il y avait des espaces et les irlandais n'en ont pas profités.


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ..Le coup de pied de Michalak pour le premier essai &#233;tait digne de Carlos Spencer dans ses beaux jours (ah ! lui alors, je le trouvais super) mais j'ai eu l'impression que c'&#233;tait pratiquement son unique bon coup de pied. Elissalde, je le trouve d&#233;cid&#233;ment bien comme tout.


Michalak etait aussi bon en d&#233;fense et quand les irlandais on intercept&#233; une passe fran&#231;aise, il &#233;tait l&#224; pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer la balle, et le coup en m&#234;me temps
donc pas si bon que &#231;a au pied compar&#233; &#224; elissalde , mais excellent en d&#233;fense et tactique


> Alors, &#224; votre avis ? Argentine ? Irlande ? Qui va gagner ? Et vous seriez pour qui ?
> [perso : Argentina, bien s&#251;r].


France ! :style:
et Irlande pour avoir une deuxi&#232;me &#233;quipe europ&#233;enne dans la phase finale :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> (...)
> France ! :style:
> et Irlande pour avoir une deuxième équipe européenne dans la phase finale :rose:



Idem.  

D'ailleurs très beau match hier pour les deux équipes.


----------



## duracel (22 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas vu hier un beau match.
L'équipe de France a battue hier une faible équipe d'Irlande hors de forme, et les joueurs fr n'ont marqué que lorsque les irlandais étaient physiquement fatigués.
Les argentins qui ont tenus le physique n'ont pas pris d'essais.
L'equipe de France a une faiblesse offensive criante.
En défense ils assurent beaucoup mieux.
Ce que je vois ne me rassure pas du tout pour la suite.

On verra en quart.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2007)

A bon? Moi je les ai trouvés plutôt offensifs hier, très peu de fautes de leurs part, non franchement, ils m'ont semblé plus affûtés que lors du match contre l'Argentine. Les Irlandais quant à eux n'ont pas démérité à mon sens. M'enfin, je suis très loin d'avoir un il de professionnel, j'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose.


----------



## Grug (22 Septembre 2007)

Dire qu'il y a 15 jours on devait gagner la coupe du monde, et que maintenant on est tout content &#224; l'id&#233;e d'aller se faire massacrer par les Blacks en quart de finale&#8230;

petit niveau quand m&#234;me


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Septembre 2007)

Clair que vu les résultats qu'on voit les 3 du suds (Australie, Afrique du Sud, All Blacks) ont l'air de surclasser largement toutes les autres équipes et c'est propable que on retrouve les 3 en demi-finales... Et 2 des 3 en finale, donc je pense, les All-Blacks...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2007)

On les a déjà battus, on peut le refaire.


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2007)

Ça doit être bateau comme question, mais pourquoi dans le Sud ils sont plus forts ? En gros quoi...


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2007)

La créatine est de meilleure qualité ? 

Plus sérieusement, je m'autorise à penser© que le rugby est au pacifique sud ce que le foot est à l'europe (entre autres), et le foot américain aux USA.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'en sais rien. La culture du jeu peut-être.


----------



## nicogala (22 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a &#233;mis une hypoth&#232;se... sont peut-&#234;tre pas tous &#233;lev&#233;s au confit...


----------



## Nicosun (22 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> La créatine est de meilleure qualité ?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je m'autorise à penser© que le rugby est au pacifique sud ce que le foot est à l'europe (entre autres), et le foot américain aux USA.



il y a du vrai, mais c'est aussi 5 années de professionnalisme d'avance donc la mise en place d'un systéme d'entrainement beaucoup plus performants que les notres.

De toute façon les équipes du sud ont été presque de toute temps meilleures que le nord, sauf peut être a l'époque ou Hedwards faisait trembler tout le monde dans une équipe galloise intouchable.
Et puis attendont les africain du sud ont gagné aujourd'hui difficilement contre les tonga.

La france retrouve sont punch en ce moment (ibanez ?), pour ceux qui voyaient l'equipe de france championne du monde c'est qu'ils sont loin de comprendre le rugby, bien sûr que cela est possible mais jusqu'a aujourd'hui l'équipe de france a été incapable de faire de match enorme de suite, j'espere qu'il me feront mentir et c'est le minum pour decrocher le titre.
Les blacks doivent la remporter chaque fois et ne la raméne pas, manque de leader comme fitzpatrick, cette année par contre tout les ingredients sont la pour remporter le titre, mais personne est a l'habris d'un jour sans.

L'irlande hier a donné vraiment une autre prestation que contre la georgie, le match contre l'argentine va être interessant.

voila mon point de vue


----------



## nicogala (22 Septembre 2007)

Bon, je m'en vais de ce pas supporter la Namibie... bah quoi, m'&#233;nerve ces journaleux qui ne consid&#232;rent m&#234;me pas l'&#233;ventualit&#233; d'une d&#233;faite de l'Argentine  , personne n'est &#224; l'abris d'un carton rouge (oui bon, les namibiens pour le coup...) ou de blessures, voire d'erreurs d'arbitrage hein...


Tiens, &#231;a fait d&#233;j&#224; 4 ans que je me suis inscrit ici moi... :rateau:


----------



## Alycastre (22 Septembre 2007)




----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> ...Tiens, ça fait déjà 4 ans que je me suis inscrit ici moi... :rateau:


Bon anniversaire :king:


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2007)

Pour le rugby et les &#233;quipes de l'h&#233;misph&#232;re Sud : il faut enlever l'Australie de l'hypoth&#232;se car d'autres formes de football y sont plus populaires.
Pour la Nlle Z&#233;lande, par contre, c'est certain.

Je pense que malheureusement les Blacks ne vont pas y arriver une fois encore. Je les trouve quand m&#234;me moins performants qu'il y a un ou deux ans. Et l'Italie ou le Portugal ne comptent pour rien si l'on veut conna&#238;tre leur force. L'&#201;cosse, ce sera &#224; peine mieux (enfin, on ne sait jamais, hein !).

Quant aux Fran&#231;ais, leur match d'hier n'&#233;tait pas pour l'&#233;pate : il fallait &#234;tre s&#233;rieux, gagner voir prendre le bonus offensif (rat&#233. L'essentiel est d'arriver aux quarts, apr&#232;s tout est envisageable. Du coup, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s enlev&#233; mais tactique, s&#233;rieux, assez r&#233;aliste. Comme du football italien ou du foot fran&#231;ais [c'est solide, talentueux, mais &#231;a ne rigole pas ... sauf si c'est dans la poche].

Du coup, le match de ce soir (ARG-NAM) &#233;tait sympa dans sa deuxi&#232;me moiti&#233; car l&#224; il y a eu du jeu de passe bien enlev&#233; : &#231;a faisait plaisir &#224; l'oeil. &#161;Viva Argentina!


----------



## nicogala (23 Septembre 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; que les namibiens se d&#233;fendait bien en premi&#232;re partie, m&#233;ritaient un ou deux essais... mais que de fautes de pied ! Que d'imprecision dans les d&#233;gagements, et le coup de la savonette !! J'ai cru un instant qu'ils avaient tous une malformation cong&#233;nitale : la main perc&#233;e...

Vous l'avez vu &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; l'essai cach&#233; du match ? 
Comme j'en doute, je m'en vais vous le narrer : &#231;a a commenc&#233; apr&#232;s une transformation (argentine donc) , le ballon est parti dans le public et le gars a pas voulu le rendre, comme le rammasseur gueulait (ils sont tr&#232;s chiants) le gars s'est lev&#233;, a mis le ballon au niveau de son... pantalon et a fait un truc du genre "_tu le veux &#231;ui-l&#224; ?_" [rires dans les gradins] , puis il s'est tourn&#233; vers le public la ballon lev&#233; en l'air [acclamations] puis l'a lanc&#233; vers le haut des gradins [ovation] et il y a eu un petit jeu de passe-passe avant que les chefs de s&#233;cu ne l'attrapent [hu&#233;e-sifflets]...

A l'essaai suivant, le ballon repart au m&#234;me endroit, nouvelle passe vers l'arri&#232;re du public mais le chef s&#233;cu avait pr&#233;vu et intercepte [nouveaux sifflets] mais cet empafr&#233; le d&#233;gage avec un coup de pied rasant au dessus du public, ce qui fait que le ballon part entre les poteaux et va s'immobiliser sur les 22m namibiens.
Il y a donc deux ballons en m&#234;me temps sur le terrain, l'autre &#233;tant sur les 22m argentins mais s'appr&#232;te &#224; revenir. Pdt 5-10s personne r&#233;agit puis un rammasseur s'&#233;lance pour le r&#233;cup&#233;rer, lorsqu'il revient au pas de course vers les poteaux le public se met &#224; l'encourager... et qu'a fait ce jeune c... ? Ben une fois pass&#233; entre les poteaux il a applati !  [&#233;norme ovation du public de la moiti&#233; du V&#233;lodrome, l'autre regardait un truc ennuyeux des namibiens embourb&#233;s dans les 22m argentins] , puis le gars a fait sa petite pantomine vers le public sous les acclamations et les rires (l'a du se faire enguirlander s&#233;v&#232;re apr&#232;s) c'&#233;taient les deux temps forts de ce match moi je dis... 


Par contre qu'est-ce qu'ils sont chiants les organisateurs avec ces ballons, je me demande s'il les r&#233;cup&#232;rent pas pour les revendre 10x le prix sur eBay... :hein:
Le dirigeant d'un club amateur charg&#233; de la logistique des ballons s'est fait pourrir pour en avoir gard&#233; 3usag&#233;s pour l'entrainement des petits !!! Belle mentalit&#233; de l'organisation !


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2007)

J'esp&#232;re sinc&#232;rement que les Irlandais se qualifieront au d&#233;pend des Argentins. Parce que ce qu'ils montrent comme rugby depuis 4 ans est joueur, volumineux et beau.

Les Argentins ont &#233;pous&#233; le technique des Anglais : un rugby chiant d'opportunistes, de gagne petit et de pourrisseurs de balle.

Le plus con la dedans c'est que le 15 de France soit tomb&#233; dans le pi&#232;ge pour le match d'ouverture.

Les Irlandais, &#231;a me fait chier un peu dans le m&#234;me genre, parce qu'ils sont nettement meilleur que &#231;a, alors j'esp&#232;re qu'ils battront les argentins.

La France est qualifi&#233;e, quelque soit l'adversaire, elle a les moyens de les battre, m&#234;me si vous semblez tous les pointer du doigts comme des tocards parce qu'ils se sont plant&#233; sur le match d'ouverture.

Et d'autant plus si l'on affronte les blacks et qu'on les bat, ils auront d&#233;montr&#233; qu'ils ont le status de potentiel champion du monde.


----------



## Pooley (23 Septembre 2007)

ouais enfin faut les battre les blacks -_-


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2007)

C'est &#224; notre port&#233;e.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2007)

A leur port&#233;e oui, par contre va falloir qu'ils se donnent &#224; mort 

Le jeu des Argentins et comparable &#224; celui des Anglais ou des Italiens (au foot), le match contre l'Argentine &#233;tait pas excellent &#224; regarder, beaucoup moins en tout cas que Fra-Irl, m&#234;me si j'ai jamais vu les Irlandais jouer si faiblement (par rapport la derni&#232;re fois du tournoi de 6nations &#233;tait beaucoup plus s&#233;rr&#233;e si je me souviens bien)...

Mais apr&#232;s on sait jamais l'ann&#233;e derniere &#224; la coupe du monde de foot (pas taper...) on a bien battu les champions du Br&#233;sil (&#233;quivalent des All-Blacks au rugby non ?) pour se faire avoir en finale par les ritals sur un coup de t&#234;te...

Wait and see


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4414297 a dit:
			
		

> J'esp&#232;re sinc&#232;rement que les Irlandais se qualifieront au d&#233;pend des Argentins. Parce que ce qu'ils montrent comme rugby depuis 4 ans est joueur, volumineux et beau.
> 
> Les Argentins ont &#233;pous&#233; le technique des Anglais : un rugby chiant d'opportunistes, de gagne petit et de pourrisseurs de balle.


Je les trouve quand m&#234;me plus joueurs que les Anglais. Le match au SdF l'an dernier ne me paraissait pas &#234;tre si "pourri" que &#231;a. Et je trouve, moi, que le jeu des Fran&#231;ais est assez ch*ant : on sait qu'ils peuvent faire davantage mais ils ne font que calculer, eux aussi ... (comme des Anglais, disons). Si ils gagnent, tant mieux pour eux mais bon, ce sera apr&#232;s avoir plus b&#233;tonn&#233; que fait du spectacle, pas vrai ?

Quant aux Irlandais, je ne vois pas en quoi ils m&#233;riteraient plus que les Argentins d'aller en quart. Ils n'ont pas vu le jour contre la France, battu difficilement les G&#233;orgiens et c'est eux qui ont mis le plus "petit" score aux Namibiens. Je les aime bien, certes, mais bon : cela n'a gu&#232;re &#224; voir avec le m&#233;rite.



Pooley a dit:


> ouais enfin faut les battre les blacks -_-


Certes ...


			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4414315 a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#224; notre port&#233;e.


... certes. Et le jeu que les Fran&#231;ais ont d&#233;velopp&#233; peuvent le leur permettre : puissant, s&#233;rieux, organis&#233; et peu de fautes etc. Mais il leur faudra peut-&#234;tre _aussi_ quelques &#233;clairs en plus. De toutes fa&#231;ons, les Blacks font beaucoup d'erreurs quand on ne les respecte pas et qu'on les affronte : je doute que les Fran&#231;ais aient envie de revivre les dernieres confrontations. Donc &#231;a va saigner ! Les Bleus peuvent r&#233;&#233;diter la 1/2 finale d'il y a huit ans.
Mais ce n'est pas assur&#233;.

Et puis ils pourraient ne pas les jouer en 1/4 si les Irlandais se qualifient, apr&#232;s tout.


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2007)

En fait quand tu interroges les Neo-Z&#233;landais (pas en lisant les journaux ou regardant la tv, les vrais dans la vraie vie  ) ils te disent qu'ils voient plut&#244;t l'Australie, &#233;ventuellement l'Afrique du sud, mais pas les all black, &#233;trange non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> je doute que les Français aient envie de revivre les dernieres confrontations.




Ah, je me souviens de 50 à 3 lors des matchs de quand j'étais petit... :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ...
> 
> Et puis ils pourraient ne pas les jouer en 1/4 si les Irlandais se qualifient, après tout.



Voire, ils pourraient ne pas sortir des poules si les irlandais mettent 4 essais, les argentins aussi, et avec moins de 7 points d'écart, sans avoir pris le bonus de la Georgie....


----------



## Pooley (23 Septembre 2007)

si l'irlande bat l'argentine avec plus de 7 points d'écart et que la france bat la georgie avec plus de 4 essais, donc avec le point de bonus, ils peuvent encore être premiers de leur groupe nan? 

ou alor sj esuis un pur litteraire qui sait pas compter?


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2007)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les Fran&#231;ais peuvent &#234;tre premiers de leur poule si les Irlandais battent les Argentins. &#199;a, c'est dans le domaine du possible.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2007)

Bon...
Demain Angleterre/Tonga... :love:
Vu le r&#233;sultat du match Afrique du Sud/Tonga et les ambitions affich&#233;es des polyn&#233;siens &#224; aller en quart de finale...
Passeront, ou pas les Anglais ?!...
_(vu leur "m&#233;forme", en plus !...)_


----------



## Lalis (27 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Demain Angleterre/Tonga... :love:



Oui, affiche très intéressante, et comme ça a déjà été dit sur le fil, ça fait toujours plaisir d'assister à une défaite des Anglais au rugby. Va savoir pourquoi...  
Sinon, comme je reviens après une longue absence, je me rattrape un peu avec quelques commentaires.
Jusqu'ici, les équipes qui m'ont vraiment impressionnée sont celles qu'on ne voit pas souvent, et c'est un des mérites de cette compétition : les équipes d'Océanie comme les Tonga, les Samoa, mais aussi des Européens très motivés, alors qu'ils jouent à des niveaux à peine plus qu'amateurs (sous le maillot de leur pays s'entend), comme la Géorgie, que j'aurais aimé voir gagner face à l'Irlande, car ils m'ont semblé mériter la victoire de par leur détermination, leur envie de mordre dans le champ de trèfles.
Et puis il y a dans l'équipe de Géorgie un joueur que je connais pour le voir évoluer depuis plusieurs saisons dans l'équipe locale du RCO en fédérale 1. Abu est un gars doué et gentil, et un très bon demi de mêlée par dessus le marché. J'espère qu'il pourra jouer contre la France. :love: 
Ben oui, c'est mon chouchou. :rose:  Mis à part sa femme et ses gosses, personne ne me le disputera, celui-là !


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Septembre 2007)

Tiens salut Lalis, content de te lire 
Moi j'aimerai bien que l'Irlande gagne contre l'Argentine sans point de bonus défensif et que  la France en prenne un offensif contre la Géorgie. Pourquoi ??? Parce que les Blacks seront "plus prenables" en fin de coupe (quoique ....).
Bis repetita placent


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2007)

Je suis pour l'Argentine, que j'aime bien. Ou pour l'Irlande, que j'aime bien aussi, mais s'ils nous sortent enfin quelque chose de potable.
Je suis en outre pour les Tongiens qui m'ont l'air de solides gaillards entreprenants 

Quant aux Blacks ... Je continue &#224; penser que les Fran&#231;ais peuvent avoir la "chance" de ne pas les jouer en quart. Mais un pressentiment me fait dire que s'ils ont l'opportunit&#233; de le faire, je les mets (au pif) &#224; 2 contre 1. En effet, ce serait le premier match vraiment s&#233;rieux de la comp&#233;tition pour les N&#233;os-Z&#233;landais tandis que les Fran&#231;ais auront d&#233;j&#224; connu le go&#251;t (amer) de la d&#233;faite et vont se jeter &#224; fond. Et il est clair que la mani&#232;re de contrer les Blacks, les Fran&#231;ais peuvent la jouer : d&#233;fense de folie, puissance des impacts, emp&#234;cher les ballons propres de sortir etc.

Le seul ennui est que du coup la demi-finale pourrait alors n'&#234;tre qu'un triste remake de la finale de 1999 [d&#233;solant spectacle largement pr&#233;visible].


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2007)

On verra bien, quoiqu'il en soit, de nombreux beaux matchs en perspective (surtout Angleterre - Tonga)... dommage qu'il ne soit pas sur les chaines "gratuites" :mouais:


Et puis cette coupe du monde est sous le coup de la surprise. Et si les tongiens allaient chercher ce billet pour les quarts ? Et si les Irlandais faisaient de m&#234;me dans un sursauts d'orgueil et nous poussait premier du groupe* ?

La nouvelle z&#233;lande conna&#238;t une victoire timide et f&#233;brile face &#224; son premier adversaire "dangereux", les australiens n'ont pas eu d'adversaires &#224; leur mesure, les anglais semblent encore en pleine crise.

Les seuls brillants qui ont eu de (tr&#232;s)s&#233;rieuses oppositions mais qui sont rest&#233; ma&#238;tre de leurs matchs, ce sont les Sud Aff. Cette poule A est la plus relev&#233;e finalement.


Alors ? Australie, NZ et France montent en puissance ? Les sud aff ressentiront ils la fatigue de leur poule ? Les anglais sont ils pleinement en crise ?
Plus rien ne permet d'y r&#233;pondre. Seuls les joueurs sur un match montreront ce qu'ils ont dans la t&#234;te et dans le ventre.


J'ai h&#226;te en fait :love: (M&#234;me si j'esp&#232;re que mes p'tits fran&#231;ais iront au bout, parce qu'ils le m&#233;ritent)


* Je rappelle d'ailleurs qu'il n'y a rien de "pire" &#224; jouer qu'une &#233;quipe d'irlande vex&#233;e et dont la fiert&#233;e est en jeu. Rappelez vous Croke Park cette ann&#233;e face aux rosbeefs


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2007)

Il est clair que lorsqu'on n'a pas Eurosport, c'est r&#233;duit &#224; la portion congrue. Dommage.


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Demain Angleterre/Tonga... :love:
> Vu le résultat du match Afrique du Sud/Tonga et les ambitions affichées des polynésiens à aller en quart de finale...
> Passeront, ou pas les Anglais ?!...
> _(vu leur "méforme", en plus !...)_



Rien qu'à l'idée, d'une nouvelle belle tôle des anglais, ça me fait des choses tout en bas, dans mon pantalon...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Rien qu'à l'idée, d'une nouvelle belle tôle des anglais, ça me fait des choses tout en bas, dans mon pantalon...  :rateau:


  



> Face aux Boks, "on a jeté les bidons d'essence et la voiture avec", résume le capitaine et troisième ligne Nili Latu. Et d'ajouter: "Maintenant on va jeter l'évier de la cuisine à l'Angleterre".


Le reste de l'article...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Septembre 2007)

Espérons que le mur de la cuisine suive de près.


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas ce lien (au cas ou) : http://fr.rugbyworldcup.com/

Le site officiel, tr&#232;s bien fait avec un tracker, et pour les gros fan comme moi, la possibilit&#233; de voir tous les matchs en vid&#233;o


----------



## fpoil (28 Septembre 2007)

Bon petit week end de rugby à venir, avec des affiches attrayantes....

et on commence par un angleterre- tonga (malheureusement  le ciel est avec nos amis de la rose, cela être dur de jouer à la baballe ce soir vu la chiennerie de temps...., cela me rappelle une demi-finale...)


un petit fidji-Pays de Galles : humm pourait être pas mal

et enfin un argentine-irlande (aller irish men, quelques essais et je peux aller voir les coqs en quart à paris, enfin si la géorgie est compréhensive)


----------



## Lalis (29 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> et on commence par un angleterre- tonga (malheureusement  le ciel est avec nos amis de la rose, cela être dur de jouer à la baballe ce soir vu la chiennerie de temps...., cela me rappelle une demi-finale...)



Eh bien, on a vu un beau match, les Anglais ont retrouvé leur rugby et ont malmené des Tongiens très motivés mais hélas pas en sympathie avec les Dieux. De très belles actions aussi côté tongien, mais pas souvent payées de succès, comme ces deux essais qu'ils auraient dû mettre, et qu'ils gaspillent pour des fautes idiotes (enfin, c'est facile à dire quand on est dans son salon...).
Cela dit, sur la faute, que j'estime volontaire, de l'Anglais qui gratte le ballon au moment où il sait qu'il va se prendre un essai, je trouve que Monsieur Roland (arbitre que j'apprécie par ailleurs) a été généreux avec les Rosbif : c'est toujours moins pire de s'en prendre 3 au lieu de 7, hein ?

Et mis à part France Géorgie, je suis curieuse de voir Ecosse Italie : je doute qu'on ait un remake du match du Tournoi des 6, où les Italiens avaient joué comme jamais. J'espère juste que ça ne sera pas laborieux. :mouais: 

Allez, bon week-end de rugby, les amis !


----------



## fpoil (29 Septembre 2007)

pu... quel match!!!! cela fait du bien de voir enfin des match anim&#233;s et bravo aux fidjiens... que du plaisir

quand &#224; hier soir, malheureusement, les tongiens ont tenu physiquement qu'une mi-temps, mais il faut quand m&#234;me dire que les anglais ont enfin jou&#233;, m&#234;me Farell (et dieu sait si je n'aime pas ce joueur) a marqu&#233; un essai, c'est un &#233;v&#234;nement 

ps: j'ai aussi vu un bout de l'entrainement des blacks... euh la 2&#232;me mi temps contre les roumains... rien &#224; redire, toujours en mouvement, toujours du soutien, des passes dans le dos, des passes crois&#233;s etc...

apr&#232;s faut voir contre une &#233;quipe qui a du r&#233;pondant...


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

Mon dieu quel match 
Ces iliens de fidji ont fait un match fantastique, oui ils ont eu un passage &#224; vide, mais OUI ils ont resist&#233;, oui ils ont pris un essai des gallois dans les derni&#232;res minutes et OUI ils ont r&#233;pondu, n'ont pas faibli, n'ont pas craqu&#233;.
fantastique match, fantastique &#233;quipe, c'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que j'ai envie d'acheter un tee shirt d'une equipe !


l'article wikipedia est d&#233;j&#224; mis &#224; jour avec le score d'aujourd'hui :affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2007)

Fait ierch, je l'ai pas vu...  

Nan mais TF1 quelle bande de c..!


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

ah mais &#231;a on le savait d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## PawBroon (29 Septembre 2007)

Oui ce qui est bien avec TF1 c'est qu'ils ont acheté l'exclisuvité des matchs juste pour nous passer du Benjamin Castaldi et des jeux TV à la place.

Ca manque un peu de respect franchement...


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

pour tf1 c'est juste une negociation commerciale, et si le match rapporte plus de pubs que les  programmes alors le match et programm&#233;, sinon:  la trappe.


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, je ne parviens pas &#224; voir les matchs qui valent le coup 
Je suis en tous cas content qu'au moins une des &#233;quipes des &#206;les soit pass&#233;e [et encore, ils ont des joueurs qui ont choisi de jouer avec les Kiwis ou les Wallabies ... et pas des charlots !!]

Bon, maintenant : VIVA ARGENTINA !!


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ...Bon, maintenant : VIVA ARGENTINA !!


En tant que fran&#231;ais vivant en Irlande ne je peux monsieur que m'inscrire en faux contre cette passion qui vous habite    

Les irlandais ont apparemment retrouv&#233; le moral, je pense qu'ils vont faire un grand match, de ceux qui lui ont permis de donner une le&#231;on de rugby aux anglais a crokepark


----------



## PawBroon (30 Septembre 2007)

Oui mais dans ce cas là, il y avait le poid de l'Histoire.
Ce jour là, je n'aurai pas voulu être en train de chanter _Swing low sweet chariot_ sur le banc des mitraillés...

L'Irlande est une des mes équipes préférée, je trouve dommage que son parcours jusqu'alors ne reflète pas la valeur réelle de cette magnifique équipe.
Et puis, en tant que Français je souhaite que l'Argentine se fasse "_trounce_r" par nos amis Irlandais afin de nous éviter les Blacks.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Septembre 2007)

Voilà, moi pareil.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mon dieu quel match
> Ces iliens de fidji ont fait un match fantastique, oui ils ont eu un passage à vide, mais OUI ils ont resisté, oui ils ont pris un essai des gallois dans les dernières minutes et OUI ils ont répondu, n'ont pas faibli, n'ont pas craqué.
> fantastique match, fantastique équipe, c'est bien la première fois que j'ai envie d'acheter un tee shirt d'une equipe !



Je dois dire que c'est la première fois que je suis content d'avoir Eurosport!
C'etait effectivement un match époustouflant d'intensité et d'engagement. Heureusement que pour une fois il faisait pas beau chez moi si non j'aurais raté ça!


----------



## tivinz (30 Septembre 2007)

J'ai vu hier le match des Fidji contre les Gallois : Quel Match !

Le meilleur -jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent- de toute la coupe du monde. Du jeu, de l'envie, du suspense... Avec deux &#233;quipes qui aiment JOUER au ballon et savent proposer du spectacle...

Bravo donc aux deux &#233;quipes et une pens&#233;e pour l'ouvreur Fidjien, qui, bless&#233; au genou, a surement fini sa coupe du monde...


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Encore un quart de finale pour les fidji ! :love:

Bon le c&#244;t&#233; triste, c'est qu'il y a de grandes chances que &#231;a soit leur derni&#232;re coupe du monde. Ils ne peuvent assumer financi&#232;rement l'entra&#238;nement, les voyages de l'&#233;quipe nationale.

Alors c'est une bonne revanche pour eux d'arriver en quart, mais je serais tr&#232;s triste qu'ils ne puissent plus faire les prochaines coupe du monde par manque de pognon :mouais:


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon le côté triste, c'est qu'il y a de grandes chances que ça soit leur dernière coupe du monde. Ils ne peuvent assumer financièrement l'entraînement, les voyages de l'équipe nationale.
> 
> Alors c'est une bonne revanche pour eux d'arriver en quart, mais je serais très triste qu'ils ne puissent plus faire les prochaines coupe du monde par manque de pognon :mouais:


oh ?  
tu as plus d'infos sur el sujet cela m'intéresse


----------



## kisco (30 Septembre 2007)

snif, dur dur pour l'Irlande, 10-18 à la pause.
Mais très intéressant à suivre !  

Go Ireland !


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2007)

Come on lads come on !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2007)

Green powaaaaa !!!!! Go Irish !!!! :love: :king:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2007)

Je vois les Blacks se profiler...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2007)

Let's go to poune the face of the blacks !


----------



## fpoil (30 Septembre 2007)

bon pas de miracle irlandais .... les blacks &#224; Cardiff... cela va &#234;tre chaud chaud

ceci dit, les argentins ont largement m&#233;rit&#233;s leur qualification m&#234;me si je n'aime pas leur jeux

et je vais avoir droit &#224; un argentine-ecosse au stade de france qui j'esp&#232;re sera plus enjou&#233; (j'avoue, j'en doute... ) en tout cas les ecossais ont inter&#234;t &#224; muscler leur pack s'ils ne veulent pas &#234;tre mang&#233;s tout cru

ahma, les argentins sont en demi


----------



## duracel (30 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ahma, les argentins sont en demi



Héhé, 
Je les y vois plus que les français en tout cas.   :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Septembre 2007)

Ouais bah en tout cas, si la France arrive en demi elle aura gagné sa place avec panache.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a sent la finale France-argentine, tout &#231;a, et &#231;a c'est pas bon...


----------



## fpoil (30 Septembre 2007)

en tout cas si les fran&#231;ais sont champions du monde, ils ne seront pas des champions de racrocs car pour y arriver, il faudra, si la logique est respect&#233;e, battre les trois &#233;quipes du tri-nations &#224; suivre:

blacks, australiens et sudaf, rien que &#231;a


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

Ben moi, malgr&#232; un score indiscutable, j'ai pas du tout &#233;t&#233; convaincu par les Fran&#231;ais. Je trouve leur jeu encore tr&#232;s brouillon. Beaucoup d'imprecision dans les passes et de f&#233;brilit&#233;  dans les receptions (heureusement compens&#233; par des rebonds souvent favorables), de ballons perdus dans les regroupements, d'h&#233;sitation lors des sorties de points de fixation... On sent que &#231;a cafouille quand m&#234;me pas mal. J'ai pratiquement pas vu plus de 3 passes d'affil&#233;.. Heureusement qu'en face c'&#233;tait la G&#233;orgie et qu'en plus ils ont su exploiter avec un certaine dose d'oportunisme de tres bon temps individuels.

Bref, c'est pas avec &#231;a que les Blacks vont flipper...


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2007)

Y'a quand m&#234;me un truc qu'il faut prendre en compte JP : 

Un match, &#231;a se fait a 2 &#233;quipe, et plus l'&#233;quipe d'en face est m&#233;diocre, plus il est dur de briller vraiment. Donc je suis pas si pessimiste que toi. C'est clair qu'il y a des secteurs a travailler, mais rien d'alarmant.

Rien que le match face a l'Irlande &#233;tait d'un autre niveau, par exemple, parce que l'adversaire permet &#231;a.

Et pour les blacks... face &#224; l'Ecosse... rien non plus d'alarmant... m&#234;me s'ils gagnent avec 40 pions. En tout cas moi ce match ne m'a pas non plus fait bander.


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Septembre 2007)

Rien de tel que de rencontrer les Blacks pour savoir une bonne fois pour toute si la France a la capacité d'être championne du monde. Nous serons tous fixés dans quelques jours.... En attendant, prions car franchement, il faudra un miracle...:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Un match, ça se fait a 2 équipe, et plus l'équipe d'en face est médiocre, plus il est dur de briller vraiment.



Ok en ce qui concerne la construction et l'energie libérée pour avancer mais pour ce qui est des imprecisions du jeu à la main je suis pas sur...
Celà dit quand on repense aux débuts pitoyables de l'équipe de France de foot au dernier mondial face à des équipes de "second rang" on peut ésperer que tu ais raison.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> En attendant, prions


Je préfère boire des bières.


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Septembre 2007)

A la tienne  reste lucide quand m&#234;me pour le match, sait on jamais...


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2007)

Bon, d&#233;j&#224; : je suis SUPER CONTENT d'avoir l'Argentine en 1/4. Pour diverses raisons :
- une &#233;quipe sud-am&#233;ricaine, c'est une bonne chose : cela permet d'&#233;viter que les seules &#233;quipes en 1/4 soient tri- + cinq- nations
- ils ont des joueurs remarquables (parfois aga&#231;ants, certes) et talentueux et un bon collectif
- ils _peuvent_ d&#233;velopper du beau jeu [d'accord, pas &#224; chaque fois mais on n'en veut pas aux Fran&#231;ais de jouer tristounet pour gagner, je ne vois pas pourquoi on en voudrait aux Argentins ...]
- ils ont amplement m&#233;rit&#233; leur place : ils avaient vraiment faim aujourd'hui et ont quand m&#234;me gagn&#233; tous leurs matchs ; tout le monde ne peut en dire autant.

Quant au match NZL-FRA, c'est pour moi du 50/50. Les Fran&#231;ais ont en r&#233;serve tout ce qu'il faut pour r&#233;&#233;diter 1999. Contrairement aux pr&#233;c&#233;dents matchs, ils n'iront pas comme &#224; l'abattoir mais pour gagner.

Les Blacks n'ont pas sp&#233;cialement convaincu car ils n'ont pas eu d'adversaires s&#233;rieux. J'ai bien aim&#233; la belle passe de Collins &#224; Rokocoko sur un de ses essais et les belles perc&#233;es de Sivivatu [j'adore ce joueur].


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2007)

Ben les argentins, c'est quand m&#234;me presque le summum du jeu chiant et sans rythme.
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re largement les fidji en quart que les argentins et anglais r&#233;unis, parce que sur ces 2 matchs, on va se faire chier...

Les fran&#231;ais joue peut &#234;tre tristounet de temps &#224; autres, quoiqu'il me faudrait la d&#233;finition de tristounet, mais un jeu de non rythme pourrisseur de balle c'est ... :sleep:


Hier, l'arbitre a quand m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; suuuuuuuuper tr&#232;s gentil envers eux. Au bas mot, 3 rucks sur 5 de l'adversaire, y'a du grattage &#224; la main, du plongeon, ou le plaqueur qui emp&#234;che la sortie. Je parle pas des m&#233;l&#233;es talonn&#233;es &#224; la main (bah oui, ca permet de garder les 2 pieds du talonneur pour pousser  ). Bref tout l'attirail du gagnant qui triche, pas une grosse triche, mais tout un tas de d&#233;tails qui pourrissent le truc (ah j'ai failli oubli&#233; le porteur de ballon qui glisse dans un maul, parfois m&#234;me sans &#234;tre li&#233.


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est un jeu tout sauf passionant, ce jeu argentin, on dirait les italiens au football 

Quand a notre ami georgien et son plaquage cathedrale, le rouge aurait du &#234;tre sortit &#224; mon humble avis.


----------



## NED (1 Octobre 2007)

Bon ba t'f&#231;on on verra bien &#224; Cardiff !
L&#224; on pourra pas "tricher" comme tu dis.... 

Pour ma part je serai &#224; Marseille pour voir le quart de finale Angleterre-Australie....
H&#233;h&#233;...


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon ba t'f&#231;on on verra bien &#224; Cardiff !
> L&#224; on pourra pas "tricher" comme tu dis....
> 
> Pour ma part je serai &#224; Marseille pour voir le quart de finale Angleterre-Australie....
> H&#233;h&#233;...


C'est l&#224;, que les Anglais vont se faire plier...  
Contre l'Australie, je ne les donne absolument pas gagnants...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est un jeu tout sauf passionant, ce jeu argentin, on dirait les italiens au football
> 
> Quand a notre ami georgien et son plaquage cathedrale, le rouge aurait du &#234;tre sortit &#224; mon humble avis.


Les italiens? Les champions du monde?


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2007)

England !!!!! GO !!!!


----------



## Nicosun (1 Octobre 2007)

Les blacks en 1/4, je ne donne pas cher de notre peau s'il commencent a aligner les ibanez pelous et dominici.

Ils ont collectiviement et techniquement supérieur, la seule chose qui peut les faire douter c'est de leur rentrer dedans comme des morts de faim. L'expérience ici n'auras que trés peut d'importance, la nouvelle zelande de 1999 était moins forte et avait une certain lomu dependance aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas.


Soyons fou alignons une équipe de jeune remontés comme des pendules qui n'ont pas de droit d'image avec Laporte, qui ne fument pas etc etc
Je ne crois pas que Laporte ai les tripes de le faire, je me vois bien avec ibanez l'escroc, pelous qui avance plus tout comme dominici d'ailleurs.


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> (...)
> Soyons fou alignons une équipe de jeune remontés comme des pendules qui n'ont pas de droit d'image avec Laporte, qui ne fument pas etc etc
> Je ne crois pas que Laporte ai les tripes de le faire, je me vois bien avec ibanez l'escroc, pelous qui avance plus tout comme dominici d'ailleurs.


 

_Pis va falloir me soigner cette vilaine orthographe!... _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

En tout cas, moi je dis que &#231;a manquait cruellement l'avis nuanc&#233; d'un sp&#233;cialiste du Rugby ici.


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> En tout cas, moi je dis que ça manquait cruellement l'avis nuancé d'un spécialiste du Rugby ici.


Ouais !...
Ça va plaquer....


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Octobre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Les blacks en 1/4, je ne donne pas cher de notre peau s'il commencent a aligner les ibanez pelous et dominici.
> 
> Ils ont collectiviement et techniquement supérieur, la seule chose qui peut les faire douter c'est de leur rentrer dedans comme des morts de faim. L'expérience ici n'auras que trés peut d'importance, la nouvelle zelande de 1999 était moins forte et avait une certain lomu dependance aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> ...



tu l'as regardé le match, hier???
parce que pour Ibanez et Pellous, je n'ai aucun doute, et je suis presque d'accord avec toi  quoique il faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi "escroc"... mais passons, en revanche Dominici, je ne te suis pas bien.

1) contre les argentins, s'il n'avait pas été là pour jouer un vrai rôle d'arrière, en défense, l'équipe de France aurait pris au moins deux essais de plus, quoique en disent les amateurs de Rugby qui regardaient un match pour la deuxième fois de leur vie...

2) il a appelé ses coéquipiers hier à des réalisations très justes, dans le rythme et je ne l'ai pas trouvé si poussif... bien qu'il soit vieux, je te l'accorde, et du coup :

3) Il va bien falloir aligner des joueurs qui ont de l'expérience face aux blacks, parce que une équipe de petits jeunes qui ne les ont pratiquement jamais affrontés aura une pression trop forte à gérer.

Et enfin, je te rappelle quand même que l'essai de la fin, décisif, contre les blackjs, en 1999, a été inscrit par un petit corse....


----------



## Lalis (1 Octobre 2007)

Que la France affronte les Blacks, sauf le respect que je dois aux Irlandais, ma foi ça n'est pas très étonnant, car les Argentins, même si vous trouvez leur jeu laborieux, se sont montrés les meilleurs de leur poule, et j'y vois au moins une conséquence : ils vont être, surtout s'ils remportent leur quart de finale (à leur portée), en mesure de réclamer une participation à un grand tournoi, car ils ont prouvé si besoin était qu'ils sont une vraie nation de rugby, or ils jouent rarement sous leur maillot, sauf en tournée.
Je crains que ça n'émeuve pas trop l'IRB, mais sait-on jamais ?  

Je n'ai pas vu le match des Fidji, mais heureusement, il y a la VOD  

Tout à fait d'accord avec Bassman : un match se fait avec 2 équipes, et si les Français ont perdu beaucoup de ballons contre la Géorgie, c'est aussi parce qu'ils s'en sont fait voler pas mal. Certes surclassés, je n'ai pas trouvé les Géorgiens ridicules, et je suis contente qu'ils aient réussi à passer un essai. Ils ont manqué de peu d'humilier l'Irlande et ont gagné un match.
En revanche, je suis inquiète pour le demi de mêlée sorti sur une civière :hosto:, mais j'étais très fière qu'il ait été choisi comme capitaine : ça va être la gloire quand il retrouvera ses copains de Fédérale 1 ! Tout autant que sera fêté le pilier Fidjien du club, Henry Rawaico Qiodravu  : ils seront un peu carbonisés pour affronter Tours, Cergy-Pontoise ou St Nazaire, mais quand même, ça fait plaisir de voir le travail des petites divisions récompensé. Il n'y a pas que le top 14 dans la vie !

Et puis pour la suite, on verra bien. Ne vendons pas le match avant qu'il soit joué. Du moment qu'on voit du beau jeu, ça me suffit.


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Les italiens? Les champions du monde?



oui ceux la !


----------



## fpoil (1 Octobre 2007)

Aller comme on en est à sa composition idéale pour le XV de France je m'y lance :

Poitrenaud, clerc, heymans, Jauzion, Traille, Beauxis (celui là je l'aime bien, p'tetre parce que je suis parisien mais aussi parce qu'il a un énorme pied et contre les blacks cela risque de servir ), elissade

et devant :

Bonnaire, Betsen, Nyanga, Thion, Nallet, Ibanez, De villiers et Milloud (et Chabal pour la fin en 'impact player', le nouveau mot à la mode dans le monde du rugby...)

Quand au jeu des argentins, c'est un jeu d'attente : je te balance des balles dans le terrain, et j'attends que tu viennes à moi et je profite de tes erreurs, efficace mais pas super emballant. Ceci dit, ils le font vraiment très bien, avec un pack impressionnant (voir le nombre de balles qu'ils ont "gratté" aux irlandais sur des mêlées ouvertes)

Quitte à voir un champion du monde non bleu, je signe tout de suite pour une victoire des blacks qui offrent un jeu tout en mouvement, soutien et vista


----------



## Nicosun (1 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> tu l'as regard&#233; le match, hier???
> parce que pour Ibanez et Pellous, je n'ai aucun doute, et je suis presque d'accord avec toi  quoique il faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi "escroc"... mais passons, en revanche Dominici, je ne te suis pas bien.
> 
> 1) contre les argentins, s'il n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; l&#224; pour jouer un vrai r&#244;le d'arri&#232;re, en d&#233;fense, l'&#233;quipe de France aurait pris au moins deux essais de plus, quoique en disent les amateurs de Rugby qui regardaient un match pour la deuxi&#232;me fois de leur vie...
> ...



Je t'accorde pour Dominici m&#234;me si je trouve qu'il a perdu son deuxi&#233;me coup de rein il reste en lui l'&#233;tincelle.
Pour l'exp&#233;rience pour ma part betsen suffit amplement.
Ibanez "l'escroc" c'est le seul talonneur au monde qui papillone, etudie bien ses placements en tant que talonneur presque jamais au charbon, forcement le public l'aime il prends des ballons qui traine et fait de belle percussions, contre les blacks il sera oblig&#233; de mettre la t&#234;te et on le verras a sa juste valeur, le blond parisien lui est sup&#233;rieur en tout point.
Dominici de 1999 et d'aujourd'hui c'est plus le m&#234;me, je le trouve vraiment poussif pas rapport a un clair.
Contre l'argentine il faut surtout en vouloir a Laporte avec ses exp&#233;riences, match decisifs de la coupe du monde est on joue sans arri&#233;re de formation (du jamais vue)
Je te l'accorde dominici rattrap&#233; les meubles d'ou le fait de son inesistance en attaque.
Quand je vois les coup de pompes de Beauxis et qu'il ne joue pas je me pose vraiment des questions Michalak a fait une coupe du monde bien moins jeune, le fait de prendre trois ouvreurs montre l'impuissance de laporte.
Beauxis contre les blacks ou contre tataouine les bains, donnera ses coups de pompes de 80 metres.
D&#233;sol&#233; si je m'excite mais ce sport est ma passion et voir que l'on peut passer a c&#244;t&#233; de la coupe du monde &#224; cause d'ing&#233;rance cela m'&#233;nerve.

Hier j'ai regard&#233; les matchs, les georgiens avait d&#233;ja fait leur coupe du monde, j'&#233;tais avec leur ancien entraineur.
En tout cas bravo a l'argentine qui va aller s&#251;rement en demi et pourquoi pas plus loin.


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour les blacks, je pense plutot qu'un chabal, surtout avec les sorties qu'il nous propose depuis le d&#233;but de pr&#233;paration, doit &#234;tre sur le terrain d&#232;s le coup d'envoi.

Avec Betsen, c'est le seul capable de se dire : "tiens le monstre de 2m10 pour 140kg d'en face, j'vais l'atomiser, juste pour le fun".

Impact player oui, mais je pense qu'il faut le titulariser d'entr&#233;e de match. Il n'a pas peur lui.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Inexistence en attaque Dominici ? C'est lui qui a le record d'essais fran&#231;ais en coupe du monde&#8230; T'es charg&#233;, toi, faut te faire prescrire un examen de fond de l'&#339;il


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Pour les blacks, je pense plutot qu'un chabal, surtout avec les sorties qu'il nous propose depuis le d&#233;but de pr&#233;paration, doit &#234;tre sur le terrain d&#232;s le coup d'envoi.
> 
> Avec Betsen, c'est le seul capable de se dire : "tiens le monstre de 2m10 pour 140kg d'en face, j'vais l'atomiser, juste pour le fun".
> 
> Impact player oui, mais je pense qu'il faut le titulariser d'entr&#233;e de match. Il n'a pas peur lui.


 heu, le forfait y z'ont le droit ?


----------



## Nicosun (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Inexistence en attaque Dominici ? C'est lui qui a le record d'essais français en coupe du monde T'es chargé, toi, faut te faire prescrire un examen de fond de l'il



lol je parle contre l'argentine

et puis les records d'accords on a qu'a rappelé crauste "le mongol" et Prat "mr Rugby" tant qu'on y est mdr

Si tu prends réfence le match d'hier c'est sur il marque deux fois dont un ou s'il s'arrache mais c'est la georgie en face  

enfin bref c'est pas dominici le fond du probléme hein


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Non je suis d'accord. Le probl&#232;me, c'est effectivement les jugements &#224; la con bas&#233;s sur une non-observation


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Inexistence en attaque Dominici ? C'est lui qui a le record d'essais français en coupe du monde T'es chargé, toi, faut te faire prescrire un examen de fond de l'il



le record peut être basé sur la longevité, la ce qui nous interesse c'est de savoir quel joueur est le meilleur pour son poste et pour l'instant sa vista et vitesse a permis d'inscrire un essai, il y a plus mauvais tout de même comme joueur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> le record peut être basé sur la longevité, la ce qui nous interesse c'est de savoir quel joueur est le meilleur pour son poste et pour l'instant sa vista et vitesse a permis d'inscrire un essai, il y a plus mauvais tout de même comme joueur


Il en a inscrit 2&#8230;


----------



## Nicosun (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Non je suis d'accord. Le problème, c'est effectivement les jugements à la con basés sur une non-observation



Quels jugement à la con ? explique moi.

tu as l'air de savoir des choses, je suis curieux de savoir.


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Il en a inscrit 2


relis mon post, j'ai dit qu'il avait inscrit *un* essai basé sur sa vista et sa vitesse
pas deux sur ces qualités.


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2007)

Remarque en passant : je ne saisis pas trop les allusions aux joueurs qui fument, qui sont escrocs ou je ne sais quoi ...

Je pense que la France a ses faiblesses mais que cela ne sert &#224; rien de se complaire &#224; la d&#233;molir en prenant l'air de tout savoir mieux que tout le monde. Elle a tout ce qu'il faut pour battre n'importe qui et notamment les Blacks. D'ailleurs, au feeling, je dirais qu'elle aurait plus &#224; craindre de l'Australie ou des (nouveaux) Boks, capables d'une rigueur qui contrarierait davantage son jeu. Les Blacks vont essayer de jouer avec la balle, comme ils savent et aiment le faire : si les Fran&#231;ais sont costauds et rigoureux ils ont les moyens d'effriter la confiance de ces adversaires et de les prendre ensuite un peu &#224; leur propre jeu. Ne pas oublier non plus que les Blacks n'ont pas un botteur bien en forme. Carter est en-de&#231;&#224; de ses performances pass&#233;es et c'est une chance pour ses adversaires.
Contre des Gazelles bien organis&#233;es et talentueuses, ce ne serait pas le cas. Et quant aux Wallabies, c'est un peu difficile &#224; pr&#233;voir, ces derniers temps, mais cela reste du tr&#232;s costaud.

Tout ce que je dis n'est pas bien technique, certes ...


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2007)

je comprends pas bien le soucis, il y a 3 semaines, on devait gagner la coupe du monde apr&#232;s une finale contre les tout noirs&#8230;

si on s'en d&#233;barrasse avant c'est bien aussi non ?

et puis &#231;a nous laisse une chance de retrouver l'argentine en finale


----------



## Nicosun (1 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Remarque en passant : je ne saisis pas trop les allusions aux joueurs qui fument, qui sont escrocs ou je ne sais quoi ...
> 
> Je pense que la France a ses faiblesses mais que cela ne sert à rien de se complaire à la démolir en prenant l'air de tout savoir mieux que tout le monde. Elle a tout ce qu'il faut pour battre n'importe qui et notamment les Blacks. D'ailleurs, au feeling, je dirais qu'elle aurait plus à craindre de l'Australie ou des (nouveaux) Boks, capables d'une rigueur qui contrarierait davantage son jeu. Les Blacks vont essayer de jouer avec la balle, comme ils savent et aiment le faire : si les Français sont costauds et rigoureux ils ont les moyens d'effriter la confiance de ces adversaires et de les prendre ensuite un peu à leur propre jeu. Ne pas oublier non plus que les Blacks n'ont pas un botteur bien en forme. Carter est en-deçà de ses performances passées et c'est une chance pour ses adversaires.
> Contre des Gazelles bien organisées et talentueuses, ce ne serait pas le cas. Et quant aux Wallabies, c'est un peu difficile à prévoir, ces derniers temps, mais cela reste du très costaud.
> ...



Complétement d'accord avec toi.
Par contre je fais l'air de savoir mieux que tout le monde, je dis seulement des faits vue de mes yeux et pas des"on dis" la France est capable depuis des années de sortir une équipe meilleure que les autres.
Je n'ai rien contre les joueurs en particulier (a part peut être imanol)
Ce qui m'énerve c'est que l'on a la capacité de se mettre réellement au niveau au dessus des autres et que l'on ne le fait pas.
Je suis désolé d'avoir un pieds à l'interieur je croyais que cela pourrais aider à faire avancer le shmilblik


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

les all blacks c'est tout de m&#234;me des epouvantails pour le public fran&#231;ais.
Peut &#234;tre pas pour les joueurs, mais &#224; voir la mise de laporte hier je crois que cela va &#234;tre plus que dur.
Et puis cette coupe du monde en france avec un match &#224; cardiff franchement


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Octobre 2007)

Ah oui tiens. Pourquoi il y a un match &#224; Cardiff?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour obtenir l'aval de l'IRB pour pouvoir organiser le championnat du monde en France, La france a d&#251; s'assurer les votes des voisins. Entre autres, il a promis &#224; l'Angleterre et &#224; l'Ecosse que des matches se joueraient chez eux si ils votaient pour la France organisatrice


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour obtenir l'aval de l'IRB pour pouvoir organiser le championnat du monde en France, La france a d&#251; s'assurer les votes des voisins. Entre autres, il a promis &#224; l'Angleterre et &#224; l'Ecosse que des matches se joueraient chez eux si ils votaient pour la France organisatrice


Merci bien m'sieur.


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2007)

Un autre point sur l'organisation : il me semble que le calendrier est un peu &#233;trange. Qu'il y ait un jour d'&#233;cart dans le repos accord&#233; &#224; une &#233;quipe est inevitable. Mais l'&#233;cart entre la r&#233;cup&#233;ration allou&#233;e aux G&#233;orgiens et aux Fran&#231;ais avant leur dernier match est vraiment trop important, non ?
Je suppose que c'est d&#251; au nombre impair d'&#233;quipes dans les poules (une qui ne joue pas, donc, quand les autres se chamaillent le ballon) et qu'_in fine_ tous auront eu le m&#234;me nombre de jours (+/- 1 j) entre leur premier et leur dernier match. Mais jouer le quatri&#232;me match de poule 4j apr&#232;s le troisi&#232;me, je trouve que c'est rude !


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Un autre point sur l'organisation : il me semble que le calendrier est un peu étrange. Qu'il y ait un jour d'écart dans le repos accordé à une équipe est inevitable. Mais l'écart entre la récupération allouée aux Géorgiens et aux Français avant leur dernier match est vraiment trop important, non ?
> Je suppose que c'est dû au nombre impair d'équipes dans les poules (une qui ne joue pas, donc, quand les autres se chamaillent le ballon) et qu'_in fine_ tous auront eu le même nombre de jours (+/- 1 j) entre leur premier et leur dernier match. Mais jouer le quatrième match de poule 4j après le troisième, je trouve que c'est rude !



surtout contre la France...


----------



## Lalis (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour obtenir l'aval de l'IRB pour pouvoir organiser le championnat du monde en France, La france a dû s'assurer les votes des voisins. Entre autres, il a promis à l'Angleterre et à l'Ecosse que des matches se joueraient chez eux si ils votaient pour la France organisatrice



C'est aussi parce que lors de la dernière coupe du monde, organisée par l'Angleterre, la France avait eu droit de recevoir un quart de finale : juste retour d'ascenseur (pour le 1/4 de finale, pas pour les matches de poule qui entrent dans le deal décrit par Chaton  sauf le respect que je vous dois, Môssieur   ).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Ah mais tu ne me dois plus aucun autre respect que celui qu'on se doit de porter &#224; son prochain, tr&#232;s ch&#234;&#234;&#234;re  Moi je ne fais que donner l'explication officielle qui est donn&#233;e par tous les m&#233;dias, mais si cette foutue t&#233;l&#233;vision propagandiste ne fait rien qu'&#224; nous dire des conneries, qu'y puis-je ?


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

Et si on revenait au rugby


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Et si on revenait au rugby


C'est vrai qu'on est trèèèèès loin du sujet, là....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

tirhum&#8230; Merci d'avoir cit&#233; :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour obtenir l'aval de l'IRB pour pouvoir organiser le championnat du monde en France, La france a dû s'assurer les votes des voisins. Entre autres, il a promis à l'Angleterre et à l'Ecosse que des matches se joueraient chez eux si ils votaient pour la France organisatrice



A ceci près que c'est le pays de galles et non l'angleterre 
Mais pour un nioub, tu te démerdes pas mal 

Et le deuxième argument de renvoi d'ascenseur est aussi juste. La France (contrairement au pays de galles) a les capacités d'organiser seul une CdM, mais par soucis de retour, a fait profiter Gallois et Ecossais de qqs matchs.

Dans le monde du rguby, aucunes CdM ne s'est joué dans une seule nation (sauf pour l'Afrique du Sud en 95, mais là c'était pour "fêter" la fin de l'apartheid), une forme de tradition en somme.


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

Pour ceux qui sont interess&#233;s: http://www.cwlfly.com/


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2007)

Ne trouvez-vous pas que les media en font un peu trop, sur l'exil gallois du XV de France ? Ce matin j'&#233;coutais France Inter (pfff ... la seule radio que je parviens &#224; choper) et, une fois pass&#233;es les 30 secondes sur la Birmanie (histoire de faire comme si on s'y int&#233;ressait), on a eu droit au poignant reportage de 2 minutes sur l'arriv&#233;e des Fran&#231;ais en terre indiff&#233;rente, froide et humide : le Pays de Galles. Le ton &#233;tait vibrant et les t&#233;moignages path&#233;tiques.

C'est bizarre, on dirait qu'ils en rajoutent dans le pathos, histoire de cr&#233;er (de toutes pi&#232;ces) le mythe en marche. Enfin ...

Pendant ce temps, l'ambiance est bonne entre les Aussies et les Britons, comme d'hab'. Sont marrants, les Anglo-Saxons, avec leur intox (c'est comme au foot, quoi).


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de voir les statistiques du match ARG-IRL. On voit que c'est difficile de se faire une id&#233;e au sujet d'un match &#224; partir de ces seules donn&#233;es. J'ai lu dans ce fil et ailleurs que les Argentins se contentaient d'attendre leur adversaire. Pour autant, ils ont &#233;t&#233; dans le camp adverse plus souvent que les Irlandais, y compris dans les 22 [une diff&#233;rence assez importante].
Je ne dis pas &#231;a pour pol&#233;miquer mais plut&#244;t pour demander aux sp&#233;cialistes ci-pr&#233;sent ce qu'ils pensent de cette tendance &#224; faire toujours davantage dans les statistiques (une habitude qui nous vient encore une fois des Anglo-Saxons) et comment utiliser ces donn&#233;es. &#192; moins que les mettre au panier ne soit la meilleure option, bien entendu


----------



## Nicosun (2 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je viens de voir les statistiques du match ARG-IRL. On voit que c'est difficile de se faire une idée au sujet d'un match à partir de ces seules données. J'ai lu dans ce fil et ailleurs que les Argentins se contentaient d'attendre leur adversaire. Pour autant, ils ont été dans le camp adverse plus souvent que les Irlandais, y compris dans les 22 [une différence assez importante].
> Je ne dis pas ça pour polémiquer mais plutôt pour demander aux spécialistes ci-présent ce qu'ils pensent de cette tendance à faire toujours davantage dans les statistiques (une habitude qui nous vient encore une fois des Anglo-Saxons) et comment utiliser ces données. À moins que les mettre au panier ne soit la meilleure option, bien entendu



Les statisitques ont deux buts

1 ) pouvoir monter un équipe (une selection) ce sont des statisitques individuelles
 combien de ballon perdu, de plaquages manqués et sur quelle épaule etc...
pour un 10 par exemple, il y a le nombres de ballons reçus, combien joué au pieds, combien a la main et combien en percutions debordements etc...
Ensuite il y a les "sous" statistique de celle ci grosso modo dans joué aux pieds, une premiére segementation de l'endroit ou il a joué au pieds en correlation avec le resultat et tu finis par avoir que le numero 10 "untel" dans la saison a joué 120 ballons au pied dans les 22 pour degagé son camp avec un poucentage de touche trouvé de 80 % et une distance moyenne de 42 metres.

Il faut croiser a cela les tests physiques, chaque joueur à une evolution possible de masse musculaire, de sa vitesse, de son explosivité etc...

2 ) Il ya les satisques d'équipe par exemple ont a joué 5 minutes dans leur 22 sans mettre aucun point, bref on un probleme d'efficacité
Il y a les individuelle comme dans la selection pour recadrer le joueur.

Il y a aussi des logiciel de placement
Pour le "joug" c'est a dire les simulation de melée il y aussi des stastiques de poussée
Bref pour tout les secteurs

Cela permet au selectionneur de choisir aussi des joueurs en les ayant vu trés peu souvent, ou de surveiller ses titulaires potentiel pour voir leur activité annuelle.

Si vous regardé bien il y a toujours un type avec un ordinateur (les galloirs ont apple  ) qui prends des données, mais le travail avec pour sortir entierement les stats correspond environ a une grosse demi journée de travail pour un match.

J'espere avoir repondu a ta question


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2007)

Dans un sens, oui, je te remercie. On voit leur int&#233;r&#234;t professionnel, disons.


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2007)

Bref, en gros les stats c'est bien pour confirmer des impressions, ou remonter les bretelles de mani&#232;re efficaces : 

"Vous avez perdu 45&#37; de vos conqu&#232;tes en touche, va falloir vous sortir les pouces du ionf'."


Moi, seul la beaut&#233; du jeu, et le score final importe. Quand je jouais encore, c'&#233;tait pas d'avoir loup&#233; peut &#234;tre 5 plaquages dans mon match qui &#233;tait important, c'&#233;tait d'avoir gagn&#233; le match, surtout quand je d&#233;passais les 100 plaquages.

Me suis souvent prit la tronche avec notre monsieur stats pendant mes ann&#233;es rugby


----------



## Nicosun (2 Octobre 2007)

je comprends pense aussi au fait que les stats de chaque club remonte a la fédération pour les selection ou au comité regional aussi.

En tant que joueur c'est bien de savoir tes points faibles et forts, la tu doit t'améliorer pour être plus performant


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Ouais&#8230; enfin il jouait pas en r&#233;gional le Bassou


----------



## Nicosun (2 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais enfin il jouait pas en régional le Bassou



Je sais pas si c'est un proffessionnel mais les stats sont vraiment un aide pour l'augmentation de la performance.

J'en parle, mais j'en avais rien a taper non plus mais bon maintenant cela fait partie des outils indispensable a la construction d'une équipe mais surtout à la construction d'un selection.


----------



## PawBroon (2 Octobre 2007)

Et puis, si on ce fait torcher par les Blacks, on pourra mettre ça sur le dos du logiciels de stats.

Vous avez remarqués que quelques entraîneurs avaient des MBP pendant les matchs?


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi, seul la beauté du jeu, et le score final importe. Quand je jouais encore, c'était pas d'avoir loupé peut être 5 plaquages dans mon match qui était important, c'était d'avoir gagné le match, surtout quand je dépassais les 100 plaquages.



Genre ça plaque un talon


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais enfin il jouait pas en régional le Bassou




non, il joue en national !!


----------



## Nicosun (2 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> non, il joue en national !!



surtout qu'en un match il plaquer a lui tout seul comme quatre betsen


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est un proffessionnel mais les stats sont vraiment un aide pour l'augmentation de la performance.
> 
> J'en parle, mais j'en avais rien a taper non plus mais bon maintenant cela fait partie des outils indispensable a la construction d'une équipe mais surtout à la construction d'un selection.



A la fois, tu as raison et tort. Raison parce qu'effectivement bien dépouillé, cela permet d'analyser sa performance, ou celle de l'équipe, mais elle n'est aussi valable que pondérée de l'équipe rencontrée. Et ça... même la place dans la poule de championnat, ou le rang mondial ne peut être le facteur déterminant.

Tort parce que justement, un match, c'est 2 équipes. Et si en face c'est médiocre, ou "tricheur" (suffisamment pour déconcentrer de son objectif premier : gagner et marquer des points, jouer à la balle, etc...).

Alors effectivement, dans le monde pro d'aujourd'hui, hormis les "papy" qui font de la résistance, tous les joueurs sont "statistiqués" depuis leur début en national. Et là, les stats ont une signification par rapport a leur rendement ou forme du moment.

J'ai souvenir de la CdM 99, ou tout le monde ou presque a été stupéfait de la moyenne de plaquage de Marc Lièvremont (meilleur plaqueur de cette CdM justement).  Ben oui, 146 plaquages en moyenne par match, ça semble énorme (et ça l'est). Sauf que, Marc n'était pas au sommet de son art, mais sur la fin, et l'on s'est aperçu qu'il a toujours tourné autour de ces chiffres, face à une équipe joueuse. Le suivi depuis un moment de ses stats auraient peut être montré qu'il était plus que le redoutable défenseur grâce a sa réputation. Il l'était tout simplement et depuis un bail.


Bref les stats c'est toujours bien, mais sur la durée, et en excluant tout un tas de paramètres (blessures, effectif avec lequel tu évolues - genre un gros plaqueur troisième ligne suppléé par 2 encore plus énormes plaqueurs, ben il passe pour un faible défenseur - etc...) qui les rendent très vite caduques.

Je préfère conforter mes impressions en voyant les stats, plutôt que de me faire un avis sur le papier puis voir si le papier dit vrai.

PS : Nexka, oui j'étais un gros plaqueur


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> A la fois, tu as raison et tort. Raison parce qu'effectivement bien dépouillé, cela permet d'analyser sa performance, ou celle de l'équipe, mais elle n'est aussi valable que pondérée de l'équipe rencontrée. Et ça... même la place dans la poule de championnat, ou le rang mondial ne peut être le facteur déterminant.
> 
> Tort parce que justement, un match, c'est 2 équipes. Et si en face c'est médiocre, ou "tricheur" (suffisamment pour déconcentrer de son objectif premier : gagner et marquer des points, jouer à la balle, etc...).
> 
> ...



es tu vraiment sûr pour les 146 placages par match ?   

enfin bref c'est vraiment que beaucoup de chose dependent du contexte, mais c'est un trés bon outils de selection et de detection.

Quand on a des milliers de licencié avec une petite fédé eh bien cet outils est vraiment indispensable.
Cela permet de mettre en plce des entrainements spécifiques individuel ou même collectif.

Aprés il y atoujours les refractaires de ce systéme


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Oui oui je suis s&#251;r. J'irais v&#233;rifier dans mes bouquins, mais je suis s&#251;r.


Tain ou c'que je les ai foutu par contre avec le dernier d&#233;m&#233;nagement...


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Octobre 2007)

La compo de l'équipe est tombée: on peut retenir Traille à l'arrière, Beauxis à l'ouverture et Pelous en seconde ligne... Nallet n'est pas sur le banc, de même pour Rougerie, Martin, Nyanga...
Sur le banc, on a, entre autres, Michalak (sans son hamburger), Dominici et Chabal...
Voilà... je ne suis pas un spécialiste et je ne jouerai pas au selectionneur, mais je ne comprends pas un truc: Nallet a été bon depuis le début et Pelous était plutôt mauvais. Pourquoi mettre un "plutôt mauvais" à la place 'd'un bon régulier" quand l'équipe affronte l'une des meilleures équipes du monde (je dis l'une pour ne pas fâcher les fans australiens)...
Allez, j'espère qu'on passera...


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui oui je suis sûr. J'irais vérifier dans mes bouquins, mais je suis sûr.
> 
> 
> Tain ou c'que je les ai foutu par contre avec le dernier déménagement...



Sans vouloir t'offenser, un match de rugby c'est entre 30 et 35 minutes de jeux effectifs en imaginant que la possession soit équilibré cela fera 16 minutes de defenses par équipe

Je pense que tu te trompe, un joueur comme betsen fait entre 15 et 20 placages par match, il arrive a monter a 25 dans un match defensif.

D'ailleurs dussotoir a eu des critiques lors de sa derniére sortie ayant effectué que 7 placages

tu imagine 16 minutes, 146 placages, un seul joueur. tu te rends compte du nombre de placage a la minutes ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Tu as tout &#224; fait raison.

Bassman de toutes fa&#231;ons, il croit qu'il est mod&#233;rateur, d&#233;j&#224;. Un vrai mytho. J'imagine ais&#233;ment ce qu'il en est au sujet du Rugby. L'autre jour, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; d&#251; lui expliquer que &#231;a ne jouait pas avec un volant, m&#234;me en plumes, j'aurais d&#251; me m&#233;fier&#8230;


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

stephane6646 a dit:


> La compo de l'équipe est tombée: on peut retenir Traille à l'arrière, Beauxis à l'ouverture et Pelous en seconde ligne... Nallet n'est pas sur le banc, de même pour Rougerie, Martin, Nyanga...
> Sur le banc, on a, entre autres, Michalak (sans son hamburger), Dominici et Chabal...
> Voilà... je ne suis pas un spécialiste et je ne jouerai pas au selectionneur, mais je ne comprends pas un truc: Nallet a été bon depuis le début et Pelous était plutôt mauvais. Pourquoi mettre un "plutôt mauvais" à la place 'd'un bon régulier" quand l'équipe affronte l'une des meilleures équipes du monde (je dis l'une pour ne pas fâcher les fans australiens)...
> Allez, j'espère qu'on passera...




je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil, Je suis content cette équipe me plait je reprends confiance.

Concernant Pelous c'est un joueur assez "méchant" sur le terrain donc je pense qu'il le prends pour ça et pour son expérience c'est aussi un bon defenseur et un gros travailleur dans les rucks, personnelement malgré ses qualités je le trouve un peu juste (il faut qu'il me fasse mentir samedi)

ALLEZ LES BLEUS


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Oui tr&#232;s bien. 15-20 plaquage par match ? C'est ma parait tr&#232;s faible.

D'autant plus pour une troisi&#232;me barre.


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Octobre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil, Je suis content cette équipe me plait je reprends confiance.
> 
> Concernant Pelous c'est un joueur assez "méchant" sur le terrain donc je pense qu'il le prends pour ça et pour son expérience c'est aussi un bon defenseur et un gros travailleur dans les rucks, personnelement malgré ses qualités je le trouve un peu juste (il faut qu'il me fasse mentir samedi)
> 
> ALLEZ LES BLEUS



Ok, mais si l'on croit Laporte quand il dit que l'on prend les meilleurs, il est alors logique de voir Beauxis à l'ouverture car il est meilleur en ce moment que Michalak ou Skrela. Cependant, et si l'on reste dans la doctrine de Laporte (on prend les meilleurs au moment T), alors il n'est pas du tout logique de prendre Pelous et d'écarter Nallet du groupe; celui-ci a fait un tres bon tournoi et il est bien meilleur que Pelous...
Certains diront que si c'est le dernier match international pour certains (Pelous, Dominici, Ibanez...), autant les faire jouer... 
Je ne partage pas cet avis et j'aurais aimé voir sur le terrain des joueurs qui le méritent aux vues des matchs précédents: Nyanga, Rougerie et Nallet....
Mais bon, si l'on passe, on oubliera ces critiques... Par contre si l'on perd, les critiques vont pleuvoir...


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Ok, mais si l'on croit Laporte quand il dit que l'on prend les meilleurs, il est alors logique de voir Beauxis à l'ouverture car il est meilleur en ce moment que Michalak ou Skrela. Cependant, et si l'on reste dans la doctrine de Laporte (on prend les meilleurs au moment T), alors il n'est pas du tout logique de prendre Pelous et d'écarter Nallet du groupe; celui-ci a fait un tres bon tournoi et il est bien meilleur que Pelous...
> Certains diront que si c'est le dernier match international pour certains (Pelous, Dominici, Ibanez...), autant les faire jouer...
> Je ne partage pas cet avis et j'aurais aimé voir sur le terrain des joueurs qui le méritent aux vues des matchs précédents: Nyanga, Rougerie et Nallet....
> Mais bon, si l'on passe, on oubliera ces critiques... Par contre si l'on perd, les critiques vont pleuvoir...



je suis d'accord avec toi, d'ailleurs j'ai toujours été en totale contradiction avec ses choix, sachant qu'il des droits d'image qui le li avec ibanez et pelous ceci peut expliquer cela aussi.

Pour ma part je trouve le talonneur parisien a des années lumiéres d'ibanez (superieur bien sûr)

szarzewski et chabal devrait rentrer vers la 60 eme minutes de jeux

je reprends confiance par le seul fait que l'on aligne un vrai 10 depuis des années, j'aime bien michalak mais c'est un demi de melée de formation, Laporte a obligé toulouse a le faire jouer en 10 alors qu'en 9 il serait devenu enorme.
De prendre 3 ouvreurs montre bien les tatonnements de Laporte.
Bref j'ai ma vision du rugby que je defends mais je serait aux anges samedi s'il l'on gagne même avec pelous a l'ouverture


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Et c'est possible de penser que par rapport au type de jeu pour la NZ, Pelous correspond mieux et qu'il est sans doute en forme.

Pelous est plus mobile que Nallet, et plaque d'avantage. Moi cela me semble logique.


Un 5 de devant le plus lourd possible tout en restant mobile, parce qu'il y va y avoir gros combat dedans.

Un chabal en cartouche pour remettre un coup de gaz.

Une troisi&#232;me ligne la plus mobile de toutes les configs (Dussautoir, Betsen).

Un troisi&#232;me ligne centre, indiscutable. 

Harinordoquy en cartouche en 2&#232;me ou 3&#232;me ligne. Un peu de hauteur en plus au cas ou dans l'alignement en touche aussi

Bref pour le paquet d'avant on assure l'exp&#233;rience, le poids, et la mobilit&#233;.
Ce que les autres fran&#231;ais proposaient peut &#234;tre moins. Pour moi il y a un tr&#232;s bon &#233;quilibre dans ce choix.

Les demis, ben pas trop le choix. Elissalde, parce qu'il est boteur, et que 2 sur le terrain en permanence ne sera pas de trop (Michalak botte et peut jouer 9 et 10), Beauxis parce qu'il est en grande forme, en confiance. Et pas Skrela parce qu'il revient de blessure et botte un peu moins bien.
Encore un coup l&#224;, on s'assure que tous les points tentables, soient des points sur le tableau d'affichage.

La ligne arri&#232;re : Somme toute logique sur la forme du moment, plus le fait que ca va bcp jouer dans l'occupation du terrain au pied.

Tiens ! Miracle, Heymans, Traille sur le terrain !! Ben oui, 2 coups de pieds de mamouths, un pied diff&#233;rent.

Qui a dit que la s&#233;lection n'&#233;tait pas logique ? S&#251;rement pas moi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Ok, mais si l'on croit Laporte quand il dit que l'on prend les meilleurs, il est alors logique de voir Beauxis à l'ouverture car il est meilleur en ce moment que Michalak ou Skrela. Cependant, et si l'on reste dans la doctrine de Laporte (on prend les meilleurs au moment T), alors il n'est pas du tout logique de prendre Pelous et d'écarter Nallet du groupe; celui-ci a fait un tres bon tournoi et il est bien meilleur que Pelous...
> Certains diront que si c'est le dernier match international pour certains (Pelous, Dominici, Ibanez...), autant les faire jouer...
> Je ne partage pas cet avis et j'aurais aimé voir sur le terrain des joueurs qui le méritent aux vues des matchs précédents: Nyanga, Rougerie et Nallet....
> Mais bon, si l'on passe, on oubliera ces critiques... Par contre si l'on perd, les critiques vont pleuvoir...


Cette derni&#232;re phrase est tout &#224; fait fran&#231;aise 
Vous n'&#234;tes pas &#224; la place de laporte. Et vous n'y serez jamais  Comme tous les critiqueurs. Il fait de son mieux, et il veut gagner. Regardez les matches, r&#233;galez-vous, et si on perd, c'est que ce n'&#233;tait pas la bonne&#8230;


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Et c'est possible de penser que par rapport au type de jeu pour la NZ, Pelous correspond mieux et qu'il est sans doute en forme.
> 
> Pelous est plus mobile que Nallet, et plaque d'avantage. Moi cela me semble logique.
> 
> ...



tu as donné le clavier a Laporte ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaaaa&#8230;




:mouais:


----------



## duracel (3 Octobre 2007)

Traille à l'arrière, pour le quart, cela va faire un chouette match pour une première à ce poste en équipe de France, non?
Et Chabal, il est sur le banc, car s'il commence, il va se faire casser.  ​


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2007)

Au fait !... 



> Le XV n&#233;o-z&#233;landais: MacDonald - Rokocoko, Muliaina, McAlister, Sivivatu - (o) Carter, (m) Kelleher - So'oialo, McCaw (cap.), Collins - Williams, Robinson - Hayman, Oliver, Woodcock. Les rempla&#231;ants: Mealamu, Tialata, Jack, Masoe, Leonard, Evans, Toeava.


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Strictement aucunes surprises chez les blacks par contre


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Strictement aucunes surprises chez les blacks par contre


Moui.... :casse: :love:


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Traille à l'arrière, pour le quart, cela va faire un chouette match pour une première à ce poste en équipe de France, non?
> Et Chabal, il est sur le banc, car s'il commence, il va se faire casser.  ​



je crois que traille n'est plus a un poste près, si je me souviens bien il a jouer centre 1er et second, 10 en afrique du sud mais quinze a part a biarritz je ne crois pas.

peut être qu'il effecturas le changement de chabal juste aprés la mitemps, Laporte fait ce qu'il peut avec les multitudes de contraintes qui l'entoure (bonne ou mauvaise)

de toute façon avec chabal c'est je t'aime moi non plus à cause d'une sombre affaire pendant la coupe du monde de 2003.


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> (...)
> de toute fa&#231;on avec chabal c'est je t'aime moi non plus &#224; cause d'une sombre affaire pendant la coupe du monde de 2003.


T'es r&#233;dac-chef de _Voici_, ou bien ?!....


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es rédac-chef de _Voici_, ou bien ?!....



Non je suis dans la FRR (russie) et j'aide au developpement de celle ci par passion pour ce sport


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Non je suis dans la FRR (russie) et j'aide au developpement de celle ci par passion pour ce sport


Tu sais, ce qui m'int&#233;resse...
C'est le jeu; pas les "histoires" !...
Aucune envie d'en arriver au m&#234;me contexte que les footeux...
_(Qu'est ce qu'il a mang&#233; ce midi ?!... Il a fait caca ce matin ?!...  A t-il bien bin&#233; sa femme pelouse hier soir ?!... Quelle est la marque de sa voiture, etc, etc... :hosto: )_


Nicosun a dit:


> (...) passion pour ce sport


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu sais, ce qui m'intéresse...
> C'est le jeu; pas les "histoires" !...
> Aucune envie d'en arriver au même contexte que les footeux...
> _(Qu'est ce qu'il a mangé ce midi ?!... Il a fait caca ce matin ?!...  A t-il bien biné sa femme pelouse hier soir ?!... Quelle est la marque de sa voiture, etc, etc... :hosto: )_



Je comprends mais on ne peut pas occulter tout ça car cela fait partie du sport.

Le rugby lave presque tout le temps son linge sale en famille et j'ai peur que les médias se jéte sur la fédé à cause du manque a gagner (un quart a cardiff avec l'equipe de france)

Peut être que je devrais pas parler de tout ça, je suis désolé ce sport est ma passion donc je peux m'emporter :rose: 

encore désolé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; ou pas, quand on &#233;crit quelque chose, c'est pour que ce soit lu. La moindre des choses c'est de faire en sorte que &#231;a int&#233;resse les gens qui lisent. L&#224;, depuis le d&#233;but de tes interventions dans ce fil, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que tu loupes ton objectif :/


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2007)

Disons partiellement : il n'est pas toujours &#233;vident d'&#233;crire de sorte que _tout le monde_ soit int&#233;ress&#233;, sauf &#233;videmment quand on est un esprit sup&#233;rieur [ce qui n'est certes pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde].

Pour en revenir au sujet des botteurs, la France part plut&#244;t bien sur ce terrain : Carter est m&#233;diocre et McAlister est bon mais sans plus. C&#244;t&#233; fran&#231;ais, on a de quoi enquiller les buts [Elissalde a &#233;t&#233; bon &#224; cet exercice, notamment].


----------



## Nicosun (3 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Désolé ou pas, quand on écrit quelque chose, c'est pour que ce soit lu. La moindre des choses c'est de faire en sorte que ça intéresse les gens qui lisent. Là, depuis le début de tes interventions dans ce fil, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que tu loupes ton objectif :/



ok je n'interviendrais plus, je veux pas causer de probléme
Je croyais que l'avis d'un personne à l'interieur du systéme pouvais interéssé même si c'est derangeant tant pis je me suis trompé.


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; ou pas, quand on &#233;crit quelque chose, c'est pour que ce soit lu. La moindre des choses c'est de faire en sorte que &#231;a int&#233;resse les gens qui lisent. L&#224;, depuis le d&#233;but de tes interventions dans ce fil, le moins qu'*on* puisse dire c'est que tu loupes ton objectif :/



Tu peux remplacer *on* par *je* s'il te pla&#238;t :hein:


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2007)

J'ai une petite question pour les pros : Rougerie est-il en m&#233;forme ? Chaque fois que je l'ai vu, ces derni&#232;res saisons, je l'ai trouv&#233; tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant (une puissance, une &#233;nergie qui me bottent vraiment, du talent, quoi !). Mais je conviens que j'ai l'oeil du _couch potato_ plut&#244;t que du professionnel


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Tu peux remplacer *on* par *je* s'il te plaît :hein:



Tu devrais gâcher ton temps de parole pour quelqu'un d'autre, toi Et appliquer ce que je viens de dire à ton humble personne.


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2007)

Ce que j'apprécie dans le rugby, au delà du jeu, est l'aspect festif et sympathique. Ne me dites pas que l'ambiance joyeuse qui règne à la sortie des stades doit cesser à l'entrée de macG...


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> ok je n'interviendrais plus, je veux pas causer de probl&#233;me
> Je croyais que l'avis d'un personne &#224; l'interieur du syst&#233;me pouvais inter&#233;ss&#233; m&#234;me si c'est derangeant tant pis je me suis tromp&#233;.


la FRR a l'int&#233;rieur de la FFR ? 

Ouais.

Je me base plut&#244;t sur les impressions que Yannick (Nyanga) m'a livr&#233; la derni&#232;re fois que l'on a d&#238;n&#233; ensemble (fin Ao&#251;t), que Rapha&#235;l (Ibanez) m'a donn&#233; lorsque je l'ai crois&#233; juste apr&#232;s la d&#233;faite contre l'Argentine.

Edith pour mon minou : "Je &#224; la place de on". Comme &#231;a c'est dit


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> la FRR a l'int&#233;rieur de la FFR ?
> 
> Ouais.


:mouais:
Tu pourrais dire _je_ &#224; la place de _on_, s'il te pla&#238;t ? :sleep:


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2007)

Un petit retour sur un point de statistiques : par curiosité, j'ai regardé le nombre de plaquages dans trois matchs assez "sérieux" de cette coupe du monde-ci [source : Rugbyrama]
Pour FRA-ARG, on a 60 plaquages pour la France et 110 pour l'Argentine.
Pour IRL-ARG, on a 76 plaquages pour l'Irlande et 72 pour l'Argentine.
Pour NZL-SCO, on a 118 plaquages pour la Nlle-Zélande et 64 pour l'Écosse


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

Malgré tout le respect que je vous dois en tant que grands connaisseurs que vous êtes, les statistiques ne sont pas sur le terrain, je crains que la vérité en revanche y soit, donc tchao les bleus. Tiens d'ailleurs en ce qui nous concerne, les statistiques sont en notre défaveur contre les blacks. Qui à raison ? qui à tord ?
Allez rêvons


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2007)

Il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire de les oppser, c'est compl&#233;mentaire.

quels sites lisez vous parce que l'&#233;quipe me prends un peu (beaucoup) la t&#234;te !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> ...donc tchao les bleus.



Ben merde alors! Voil&#224; qui ne va pas estomper la morosit&#233; des m&#233;nages Fran&#231;ais et raviver leur envie de consommer comme des b&#234;tes... Le gouvernement n'est pas dans la daube...


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben merde alors! Voilà qui ne va pas infléchir la morosité des ménages Français... Le gouvernement n'est pas dans la daube...



Les ménages français n'ont qu'à penser et rêver aux îles ensoleillées et raffinées ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Les ménages français n'ont qu'à penser et rêver aux îles ensoleillées et raffinées ....



*AH NON HEIN!!!
C'EST PLUS LA SAISON!
BASTA CUSI!*


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Les ménages français n'ont qu'à penser et rêver aux îles *ensoleillées* et *raffinées* ....





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *AH NON HEIN!!!
> C'EST PLUS LA SAISON!
> BASTA CUSI!*



M'enfin, tu ne dois pas te sentir concerné. Il a dit : "ensoleillées", ça colle pas pour l'heure.:mouais:  

Il a dit aussi "raffinées". Bon, là, j'ai rien dit


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2007)

bon, je sais bien que le ballon de rugby &#224; des rebonds bien particuliers mais je pr&#233;f&#233;rerai que vous l&#8217;aplatissiez l&#224; et reveniez sur le terrain du jeu qui est &#224; l&#8217;origine de ce fil, merci.


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2007)

Le rugby est diff&#233;rent en irlande, par exemple les clubs &#224; dublin sont uniquement dans les quartiers riches au sud, et les irlandais voient le rugby avant tout comme un sport issu de la classe snob, les choses changent depuis le succ&#232;s du munster, qui est un province plus rurale. Il faut dire aussi que le hurling et le football (gaelique) sont les "vrais" sport, pratiqu&#233;s par tous d&#232;s le plus jeune &#226;ge.
Alors que dans le sud ouest de notre bon pays je vois pas trop le cot&#233; snob du rugby


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Alors que dans le sud ouest de notre bon pays je vois pas trop le coté snob du rugby


Et le foie gras c'est du pâté Hénaff?


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que les restes du XV de France seront revendus pour une oeuvre de charité après le match ?


----------



## Pooley (4 Octobre 2007)

c'est marrant ils sont en train de s'engeuler pour savoir quel maiilot porterons les blcks, les français ayant gagné le tirage au sort et ne cédant pas à la pression en disant, je cite : «Nous jouerons en bleu. Ce sont les couleurs de la France. C'est un honneur de porter ce maillot»

m'font bien marrer à se taper pour la gueule pour ça...  

au moins en escrime on est tous en tenue blanche ça fai tmoins de jaloux


----------



## PawBroon (4 Octobre 2007)

En même temps, Silver et Bleu au moins on distingue sur les plans larges.
Par ce que contre l'Ecosse fallait regarder de quel côté ils courraient pour savoir où étaient les Blacks.
Quel misère ce match sur le plan de la retransmission TV.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que les restes du XV de France seront revendus pour une oeuvre de charité après le match ?


 
Ben aux entreprises Henaff & Cie justement.


----------



## fpoil (4 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben aux entreprises Henaff & Cie justement.



plutôt un nouveau segment pour "madrange", en plus ils ont déjà le vrp


----------



## duracel (4 Octobre 2007)

La confusion des maillots permettra de donner l'illusion que la France ne se fait pas rétamer. 
Dans le doute, on va peut être avor des français qui vont changer d'équipe  , c'est la politiqur d'ouverture appliquée au rugby.
Problème, on risque d'avoir 30 gars dans la même équipe.:rateau: 


Sinon, un peu plus sérieusement, le 2d maillot des blacks n'est pas assez différent que leur maillot noir, et qu'à l'avenir, il vont devoir penser à le changer.
Ils ont le choix entre le nooir foncé et le noir clair en gros.

Enfin, cette histoire de maillots sera peut être le seul domaine dans lequel la France fera plier la NZ cette année. ​


----------



## fpoil (4 Octobre 2007)

et si on mettait tout le monde d'accord : 

les blacks jouent en vert et les francais en rouge, comme cela plus de probleme de tv, les deux équipes sont à égalité et en plus on récupère les supporters gallois


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2007)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous &#234;tes aussi pessimistes : on dirait vraiment que jamais la France n'a battu la Nlle-Z&#233;lande.
On reste sur les impressions laiss&#233;es par leur tourn&#233;e il y a deux ans, quand ils &#233;taient _vraiment_ intouchables (et o&#249; Carter avait une meilleure moyenne ...). Ne pas se laisser abuser non plus par le r&#233;sultat de la tourn&#233;e des Fran&#231;ais cette ann&#233;e, vu que c'&#233;tait une France B plus qu'autre chose.
Cette ann&#233;e, ils ont &#233;t&#233; pas mal bouscul&#233;s. Notamment, on a eu une finale du Super 14 sans &#233;quipe n&#233;o-z&#233;landaise, ce qui est plut&#244;t inhabituel, et les joueurs n'ont pas tous eu le rendement attendu.

Bref, la France en 1/2, &#231;a peut tout &#224; fait se faire.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> et si on mettait tout le monde d'accord :
> 
> les blacks jouent en vert et les francais en rouge, comme cela plus de probleme de tv, les deux &#233;quipes sont &#224; &#233;galit&#233; et en plus on r&#233;cup&#232;re les supporters gallois


 
Et pour ceux (encore nombreux dans nos campagnes) qui ont encore la t&#233;l&#233; noir et blanc?


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous êtes aussi pessimistes : on dirait vraiment que jamais la France n'a battu la Nlle-Zélande.
> On reste sur les impressions laissées par leur tournée il y a deux ans, quand ils étaient _vraiment_ intouchables (et où Carter avait une meilleure moyenne ...). Ne pas se laisser abuser non plus par le résultat de la tournée des Français cette année, vu que c'était une France B plus qu'autre chose.
> Cette année, ils ont été pas mal bousculés. Notamment, on a eu une finale du Super 14 sans équipe néo-zélandaise, ce qui est plutôt inhabituel, et les joueurs n'ont pas tous eu le rendement attendu.
> 
> Bref, la France en 1/2, ça peut tout à fait se faire.



Enfin un peu d'optimisme, moi qui pensais être le seul rescapé.


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Enfin un peu d'optimisme, moi qui pensais être le seul rescapé.


J'ai du mérite ... je suis pour les Blacks !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai du mérite ... je suis pour les Blacks !!


 
C'est facile après coup de dire qu'on est pour le gagnant!


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bref, la France en 1/2, ça peut tout à fait se faire.



Un peu mon n'veu que ça peut se faire !!!
Faut y croire..c'est tout.
Je pense même que le fait de pas jouer chez nous c'est mieux du coup. Car d'une part si on paume, on aura pas la honte devant notre public. Et d'autre part ca mets moins la pression. On à toutes les chances devant nous pour jouer relaché et trankil mimille.  Pas de complexes, on a rien à perdre  et tout à y gagner.
Moi je le vois comme ça. Même si l'enjeu est une 1/2 finale, je pense qu'il faut être dans un etat d'esprit conquérant mais à la cool, pas se prendre la tête parceque c'est la coupe du monde.


----------



## Grug (4 Octobre 2007)

bon, c'est quand la racl&#233;e ?


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Octobre 2007)

Samedi soir à partir de 21h00... j'en rage car je n'arrive pas à y croire rien ne me laisse espérer


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bon, c'est quand la raclée ?



Il est gentil NED, avec lui le Charles De Gaulle élimine toute la Navy américaine


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il est gentil NED, avec lui le Charles De Gaulle élimine toute la Navy américaine



Allez les gaillos, un peu d'entrain !!! que diable !
On sait jamais, ils peuvent gagner sur un malentendu 

Bon pour moi ca va être chaud samedi parceque départ d'Orly à 10h30 pour allez à Marseille voir les kangourous contre les rosbifs, retour par l'avion de 19h30, si j'arrive à la maison pour le coup d'envoi de Cardiff j'ai vraiment du bol....


----------



## Nexka (5 Octobre 2007)

Mais oui on va gagner :love:
De toute façon on a pas trop le choix :hein:


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais oui on va gagner :love:
> De toute façon on a pas trop le choix :hein:



Encore un qui a regardé la Méthode Cauet


----------



## Paradise (5 Octobre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais oui on va gagner :love:
> De toute façon on a pas trop le choix :hein:



Vive la France, Mais aussi les blacks,    Bref le beau Rugby vive le monde de l'ovali :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Encore un*e* qui a regardé la Méthode Cauet



Nexka est une fille


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2007)

Les apparences sont trompeuses...  



Bon, pressé de voir le dépounage de demain, je pense que ça sera un beau match


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

Bon*je regarde Aus-Eng là, pour l'instant les anglais ont l'air plus en forme que leur derniers match, mais je suis très surprit par la défense australienne qui a pas l'air énorme (2fois de suite il y a 5min un anglais a fait une percée qui a faillit donner, le genre de trucs qu'on voit jamais avec le XV de france)


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2007)

En effet, mais apr&#232;s un gros coup de mou, Latham+Barnes+Mortlock+Tuqiri avec une pinc&#233;e de Gregan et &#231;a va un peu mieux.
On sent, en tous cas, qu'ils s'appr&#233;cient, les uns et les autres


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

Les anglais m&#232;nent...

Ptain, si ils battent les australiens et que les fran&#231;ais battent les n&#233;o-z&#233;landais &#231;a va foutre une de ces claque


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2007)

Un challenge de plus pour les français..


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2007)

France-Angleterre en 1/2 ? 

Chuis juste un peu d&#233;&#231;u pour Gregan mais les Anglois ont mis ce qu'il fallait !


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Octobre 2007)

Le rosbif a été saignant


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2007)

Yes !!!! :love: :king: english


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

Les Aus sont sortis ! 



Ca serait bien marrant que les néozélandais soient sortis aussi pour un ptit remake Fr-Eng des matchs précédents


----------



## anduick (6 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les Aus sont sortis !
> 
> Tu fais comment pour regarder la défaite des francais sur internet avec un mac??
> Quoique si il gagne j'aimerais voir ca.....Merci free avec ces 200 chaines mais pas la une
> ...


 u fais comment pour regarder la défaite des francais sur internet avec un mac??
Quoique si il gagne j'aimerais voir ca.....Merci free avec ces 200 chaines mais pas la une


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2007)

anduick a dit:


> u fais comment pour regarder la défaite des francais sur internet avec un mac??
> Quoique si il gagne j'aimerais voir ca.....Merci free avec ces 200 chaines mais pas la une



Il y a un fil qui en parlait ici.


----------



## anduick (6 Octobre 2007)

merci c'est nickel,bon match et ca fonctionne


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

anduick a dit:


> u fais comment pour regarder la défaite des francais sur internet avec un mac??
> Quoique si il gagne j'aimerais voir ca.....Merci free avec ces 200 chaines mais pas la une



:mouais: Tu es sur d'avoir une télé? :mouais: 

TF1 est dans les basic de free depuis très longtemps


----------



## duracel (6 Octobre 2007)

anduick a dit:


> u fais comment pour regarder la défaite des francais sur internet avec un mac??
> Quoique si il gagne j'aimerais voir ca.....Merci free avec ces 200 chaines mais pas la une





katelijn a dit:


> :mouais: Tu es sur d'avoir une télé? :mouais:
> 
> TF1 est dans les basic de free depuis très longtemps



Il précise avec un mac, 
On peut supposer qu'il n'a pas de télé justement. 
Et TF1, comme M6 ne sont plus visibles via un ordi.

Sinon, pronostic;

On va avoir un équivalent de France-Géorgie ou le rôle de la Géorgie sera tenu par la France contre les blacks.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

Pronostic : Victoire des blacks 2-1 

Plus s&#233;rieusement je dirais 33-17 pour les blacks


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Et TF1, comme M6 ne sont plus visibles via un ordi.



aucun problème avec mon dongle TNT 

et puis la télé par free c'est pour ceux qui aiment bien les pâtés de pixels, ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'on reçoit en hertzien ...

Sinon pour le rugby, je suis impressionné par le retour des anglais. Ils étaient vraiment au plus bas il n'y a pas si longtemps, donc belle perf.

Si ça pouvait motiver les autres équipes du Nord. Des demis sans pays du sud, ce serait une révolution. Mais bon ...


----------



## anduick (6 Octobre 2007)

Pas de tv,multiposte de free sur mac si tu connais pas!!!!!
Pour voir le match en direct pas de reponse a part euronews.....Evidemment vous allez me repondre d'acheter une tv!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> aucun problème avec mon dongle TNT
> 
> et puis la télé par free c'est pour ceux qui aiment bien les pâtés de pixels, ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'on reçoit en hertzien ...
> 
> ...




Ouép, je m'attendais largement moins à une victoire des anglais contre les australiens (ils doivent avoir les boules ) que une des fr ce soir 

Ca m'étonnerait qu'il y'ai pas un des 3, les néo-zélandais peuvent se faire éliminer, mais Afrique du sud contre fidji ça m'étonnerait franchement que les afr se qualifient pas... Mais après ce qu'on a vu cet aprèm, on sait jamais


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

anduick a dit:


> Pas de tv,multiposte de free sur mac si tu connais pas!!!!!



Non, je ne connais pas ... suis pas intéressée, si non t'as la radio (RTL) ça t'éviteras de mélanger les couleurs des maillots!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Non, je ne connais pas ... suis pas intéressée, si non t'as la radio (RTL) ça t'éviteras de mélanger les couleurs des maillots!




Au lit toi !


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Non, je ne connais pas ... suis pas int&#233;ress&#233;e, si non t'as la radio (RTL) &#231;a t'&#233;viteras de m&#233;langer les couleurs des maillots!



Sur les images c'est pas g&#234;nant ...

Sinon dur dur 10-0 et les fran&#231;ais ne passent pas ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Octobre 2007)

ils ont choisi l'option coup de pied long pour pas se prendrede valise , ils vont pas vraiment faire de jeu les francais ...
pour le moment , deux penalités ratées ... pas de miracle en vue ?


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

Non il ne savent pas conclure ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

Bon 13-3, c'est pas encore trop ecrasant, surtout que niveau du jeu c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#233;gal, on est pas surpass&#233; &#224; mort 

On garde espoir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Un attaque néo-zélandaise souple, fluide et rapide ; une défense française plutôt remarquable. 10 points d'écart, le match reste ouvert. On ne peut que regretter les pénalités manquées par Élissalde et Beauxis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2007)

Ooooooh que oui. 


J'adore &#231;a.


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2007)

Disons que nous avons toutes les cartes en main, ne manque que la réussite et peut être un peu plpus d'esprit offensif lors de nos montées.


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

7 points d'écart, mais il faut repasser à l'attaque surtout avec un joueur en moins en face !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2007)

:style:


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

Incroyable bel essai et merci le poteau !!!


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

Ça va mieux?


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Ça va mieux?



Les blacks sont de nouveau à 11 et ça se voit.


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

Non, 15!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2007)

Et hop!


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

En tête!!


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

Bon sang y a de quoi avoir des sueurs froides, mais ouf cet essai fait du bien !!!


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2007)

finit  les neo zelandais ont &#233;t&#233; mis de 2 points


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2007)

Génial !  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!!*


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

HOURRAH !!!!


ON A GAGNE !!!


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2007)

2 points seulement mais *VICTOIRE* quand même !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2007)

Et avec la mani&#232;re. 

:love:


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2007)

Bon, pour moi, la coupe du monde est finie. Ah la la ...


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2007)

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2007)

Ouais enfin bon, ils ont battu les All Grey....






 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Un beau match, physique, parfois brutal, o&#249; tactique et coups de g&#233;nie (je pense &#224; la passe de Michalak) avaient la part belle. Les Blacks auraient tout aussi bien m&#233;rit&#233; de l'emporter, mais l'excellence de la d&#233;fense fran&#231;aise a eu le dessus. Bravo &#224; tous les joueurs pour ce beau moment de rugby et rendez-vous contre l'Angleterre en demi-finale.

P.S. : Des matches comme &#231;a, heureusement qu'il n'y en a pas tous les jours : j'ai tellement cri&#233; que je n'ai plus de voix pour huit jours&#8230;


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!!*



Toi, file au lit!  T'as de la chance que je t'aime bien ... (ouiais, ouiais ...) 



melaure a dit:


> HOURRAH !!!!
> 
> 
> ON A GAGNE !!!
> ...



Putaing, qui l'aurais imaginé? :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2007)

Putain de match !!! 

Énorme, et une tension tout le temps, jamais de relachement, (ptain, c'était autrement plus intéressant que Eng-Aus cet aprem !) un match sérré, physique, pas mauvais esprit mais bien brute, le genre de match qu'on voudrait voir tout le temps :love::love::love:


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2007)

Voilà, ça veut dire tout ça un smiley love en fait


----------



## PawBroon (6 Octobre 2007)

C'était enorme!!
Putaing quel suspens.
C'est dans ces fins de matchs là qu'on regrette sévère les 6 points de pénalités que l'on a pas passés.
 
GG en tout cas.


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Octobre 2007)

Trop fort les pti gars !!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> P.S. : Des matches comme ça, heureusement qu'il n'y en a pas tous les jours : j'ai tellement crié que je n'ai plus de voix pour huit jours



è lou bicou?


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais enfin bon, ils ont battu les All Grey....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé oui, s'ils avaient utilisé une lessive qui garde les couleurs 

:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un beau match, physique, parfois brutal, o&#249; tactique et coups de g&#233;nie (je pense &#224; la passe de Michalak) avaient la part belle. Les Blacks auraient tout aussi bien m&#233;rit&#233; de l'emporter, mais l'excellence de la d&#233;fense fran&#231;aise a eu le dessus. Bravo &#224; tous les joueurs pour ce beau moment de rugby et rendez-vous contre l'Angleterre en demi-finale.
> 
> *P.S. : Des matches comme &#231;a, heureusement qu'il n'y en a pas tous les jours : j'ai tellement cri&#233; que je n'ai plus de voix pour huit jours&#8230; *


Et murde, son clavier fonctionne encore.


----------



## Souvaroff (6 Octobre 2007)

& mer..  On A gagné    Maintenant tout le monde gueule & klaxonne dans la rue  c'est irritant   

& Même dans le forum on s'y met   :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2007)

Et y sont o&#249; les oiseaux de mauvaises augures qui pr&#233;conisaient la d&#233;faite des Fran&#231;ouses&#8230; :mouais: 

Qu'on les bannissent &#224; vie&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et y sont où les oiseaux de mauvaise augures qui préconisaient la défaite des Françouses :mouais:


J'en étais, je le reconnais volontiers. J'avais même parié avec des amis sur un score de 57 à 12 en faveur des Néo-Zélandais. Je suis bien content de m'être trompé.


----------



## Fredo73 (6 Octobre 2007)

Quelle fin de match !!!!!!!
J'éspère que ça sera moins stressant le WE prochain contre les Anglais.
Ce soir, le palpitant en a pris un coup !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'en &#233;tais, je le reconnais volontiers. J'avais m&#234;me pari&#233; avec des amis sur un score de 57 &#224; 12 en faveur des N&#233;o-Z&#233;landais. Je suis bien content de m'&#234;tre tromp&#233;.


Tu nous feras 3 paters et deux pav&#233;s&#8230;


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> j'ai tellement crié que je n'ai plus de voix pour huit jours



Si Jeanne n'entend plus rien, ils vont faire quoi contre les anglais, les français ? !


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> & mer..  On A gagné    Maintenant tout le monde gueule & klaxonne dans la rue  c'est irritant
> 
> & Même dans le forum on s'y met   :mouais:



TUUUUT TUUUUUUUT TUUUUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Quelle fin de match !!!!!!!
> J'éspère que ça sera moins stressant le WE prochain contre les Anglais.
> Ce soir, le palpitant en a pris un coup !!!!



Un peu moins, je l'espère aussi, mais avec du jeu tout de même  Histoire de voir s'il reste un peu de voix à Doc et à d'autres :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Si Jeanne n'entend plus rien, ils vont faire quoi contre les anglais, les français ? !


Si je suis derrière eux, peu auront l'idée de reculer.


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et y sont où les oiseaux de mauvaise augures qui préconisaient la défaite des Françouses :mouais:
> 
> Qu'on les bannissent à vie



Moi!! Enfin je n'ai rien préconisée vu que je m'en fiche ... Télé dans le dos et je transmettais sur le net les sensations de mon cher et tendre ... (en atténués...) 
Si non, je n'ai rien compris, mais j'aime le "Haka". Ça me fait hurler de rire ...


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'en &#233;tais, je le reconnais volontiers.



Moi aussi je l'avoue...je pensais qu'ils allaient se faire d&#233;monter ....et j'ai &#233;t&#233; agr&#233;ablement surpris.
Surtout par les 2 superbes essais qui nous ont enfin montr&#233; les qualit&#233;s du jeu &#224; la main des fran&#231;ais: peu de ballon perdu dans les regroupements et au contraire quelques ballons gratt&#233;s, peu d'en avant ....
Par contre 5 touches perdues sur envoi bleu ...va falloir travailler ce domaine.

A part &#231;a ...F&#233;licitation aux bleus ...et en demi on retrouve l'ennemi h&#233;r&#233;ditaire ..cela promet !


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> mais j'aime le "Haka". Ça me fait hurler de rire ...



Moi j'ai aimé les francais, à 10 cm lors du Haka, justement, et la tête de Chabal, le tueur ! :love:


----------



## plovemax (6 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moi j'ai aimé les francais, à 10 cm lors du Haka, justement, ...




oh oui quel défi... Formidable!


----------



## Bassman (6 Octobre 2007)

Alors les ploucs, je vous l'avais pas dit qu'on allait gagner ? 

La prochaine fois vous &#233;couterez tonton Bassou hein ! Promis ?



Et comme l'Amok, les fran&#231;ais face au haka, trop bon :love:


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moi j'ai aimé les francais, à 10 cm lors du Haka, justement, et la tête de Chabal, le tueur ! :love:



Ça m'a rajeuni de  enfin plus que ça : impression d'être dans la cour de récréation  J'ai vu le moment où le pion allait en envoyer 2 à genoux dans le coin (bon, ça doit rien dire aux jeunes, mais peut-être que l'Amok a connu ça )


----------



## PawBroon (6 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'aime bien les commentaires des pros du foot qui se demandent au debut du match quel type de Haka les Blacks vont nous faire cette fois ci.
 
C'est émouvant tient...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2007)

J'avoue, je n'y croyais pas... surtout avec 10-3 à la mi-temps...

Mais Dieu que le match fut beau ( hors mis ces penalités lamentablement loupées...)...

Bref... il va me falloir honorer mes promesses "en cas de victoire"...   

Vivement le week end prochain...

Sur ce, je vais "me finir" au bar du coin...   :sleep:


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moi j'ai aimé les francais, à 10 cm lors du Haka, justement, et la tête de Chabal, le tueur ! :love:



quand je les au vu se rapprocher de la ligne, ouh la la chaud bouillant :style:


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Alors les ploucs, je vous l'avais pas dit qu'on allait gagner ?
> 
> La prochaine fois vous écouterez tonton Bassou hein ! Promis ?
> 
> ...



Ouais, ouias, on t'attend! :love:


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2007)

ils avaient déjà fait le coup il y a quelques années ...mais je ne me rappelle plus pour quelle occasion .... enfin cela ne nous (me) rajeunis pas


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> &#199;a m'a rajeuni de &#8230; enfin plus que &#231;a : impression d'&#234;tre dans la cour de r&#233;cr&#233;ation  J'ai vu le moment o&#249; le pion allait en envoyer 2 &#224; genoux dans le coin (bon, &#231;a doit rien dire aux jeunes, mais peut-&#234;tre que l'Amok a connu &#231;a )



Ma copine a bien essay&#233; de me contenir, mais je l'ai vite plaqu&#233; dans la chambre pour regarder le match tranquille dans mon bureau et pouvoir faire profiter mes voisins de mes cris de joie !!! 

Ha si je vous conseille d'aller lire les articles sur Yahoo Australie/Nouvelle Z&#233;lande. Int&#233;ressant de voir les r&#233;actions la-bas.

Deux gros calibres du Sud &#233;limin&#233;s comme &#231;a, ils n'ont jamais vu &#231;a !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Ouais, ouias, on t'attend! :love:


----------



## Fredo73 (6 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> ils avaient déjà fait le coup il y a quelques années ...mais je ne me rappelle plus pour quelle occasion .... enfin cela ne nous (me) rajeunis pas



C'était en 99, et déjà en coupe du monde.
Un match magique déjà à l'époque.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (6 Octobre 2007)

Moi qui voyais une demi-finale Australie - Nouvelle-Zélande :mouais: 

Bravo les petits ! 'Tain quel match, je n'y croyais pas :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Octobre 2007)

Les Anglois ont tiré les premiers, agressifs, conquérants, ils sont toujours champions du monde (jusqu'à samedi prochain )
puis les français, magnifiques de courage en fin de partie, stratèges et un peu chanceux (en avant sur l'essai de Jauzion )....
enfin c'est fait, BRAVO


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

Fredo73 a dit:


> C'&#233;tait en 99, et d&#233;j&#224; en coupe du monde.
> Un match magique d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'&#233;poque.



J'ai encore l'enregistrement sur cassette VHS 


Les n&#233;o-z&#233;landais sont plut&#244;t fair-play sur le forum de Yahoo Australie Nouvelle Z&#233;lande. Un ou deux r&#226;lent sur la passe en avant du deuxi&#232;me essai, mais presque tous reconnaissent qu'avec la d&#233;fense de fer du XV fran&#231;ais, la victoire &#233;tait m&#233;rit&#233;.

Je trouve &#231;a sympa, on devrait aussi le faire plus souvent (dans tous les sports)


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

ils pouvaient pas gagn&#233;s avec des coupes de cheveux comme &#231;a !!!   h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> (en avant sur l'essai de Jauzion )....


Heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul &#224; l'avoir remarqu&#233; (en avant de Traille &#224; Michalak). Ceux avec qui j'ai vu le match &#233;taient aveugles &#224; ce moment-l&#224; 

Malgr&#233; cela, bravo les bleus. Une d&#233;fense exceptionnelle et propre (tr&#232;s peu de fautes et donc de p&#233;nalit&#233;s). La coupe du monde &#233;chappe une nouvelle fois aux n&#233;o-z&#233;landais. Gasp ! :sick:

Je regrette le d&#233;part de Blacks, mais quel match ce fut !


----------



## PawBroon (7 Octobre 2007)

C'est tout de même étonnant cette équipe qui est sans conteste la meilleure du monde entre chaque coupe du monde et qui n'en gagne aucune depuis 87 chez eux.
Là c'est même carrément la première fois qu'ils se font sortir avant même d'atteindre les demis.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> enfin c'est fait, BRAVO



C'est un peu gr&#226;ce &#224; toi !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Octobre 2007)

Outre-Manche, ceux qui ont parié sur une victoire de la France chez les bookmakers vont gagner une somme rondelette


----------



## CBi (7 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais enfin bon, ils ont battu les All Grey....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est certain que ce maillot, Adidas ne va pas en vendre des masses...

J'ai été surpris d'ailleurs au moment de la querelle des maillots de me rendre compte que c'est maintenant Adidas qui équipe les Blacks (... les Greys).
Je pensais qu'ils étaient restés fidèles à leur fabricant local, Canterbury of New Zealand, qui équipe toujours 4 équipes de coupe du monde, dont l'Australie...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Octobre 2007)

Vive la France, alala j'avais le coeur qui battait la chamade! Belle victoire de notre equipe !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2007)

Pas comme ton avatar.


----------



## katelijn (7 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas comme ton avatar.


Non seulement j'ai perdue mon briquet, mais en plus je ne peut pas donner des points ou le contraire ...


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Les statistiques sont &#233;loquentes.
La victoire de la France (ils ont bien jou&#233; leur jeu, c'est certain, quasiment sans faute, &#224; part en touche), c'est un peu comme, en foot, une victoire de lItalie sur un Br&#233;sil dominateur avec deux buts en contre de Filipo Inzaghi [ou cette d&#233;faite &#233;nervante avec trois buts de Paolo Rossi en 1982].
Le genre de truc dont on ne peut se satisfaire que lorsqu'on est pour son pays.

Conclusion : on peut penser que le beau jeu va vite fait &#234;tre remis&#233; dans un placard et que les Blacks vont se mettre &#224; jouer bourrin comme tout le monde, pour avoir une toute petite chance d'atteindre les demis dans quatre ans.


----------



## Pooley (7 Octobre 2007)

tain j'ai un arbitrage de gamisns demain matin à l'autre bout de paris... entre les cheveux qui vont me pousser a l'interieur du crâne et la voix inexistante ca va être coton de me faire respecter -_-

bon allez bonne nuit les filles et vive les bleus!


----------



## Grug (7 Octobre 2007)

tout &#231;a pour aller se faire rebattre par l'argentine en finale&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas comme ton avatar.





katelijn a dit:


> Non seulement j'ai perdue mon briquet, mais en plus je ne peut pas donner des points ou le contraire ...



Vend pompe à vié, très peu servi, vulgairement appelée vacuum ... Pour ceux qui s'en branlent mais sans encore trop se tirer trop fort sur le manche...


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2007)

Pas faciles les r&#232;gles au rugby. 
Sauf celles de la 3&#232;me mi-temps :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

h&#233; b&#233;h! ils y sont arriv&#233;s ! reste &#224; esp&#233;rer qu'ils arrivent &#224; gagner la coupe du monde &#224; pr&#233;sent!
beau score &#224; suspense ...
dernieres minutes avec une avanc&#233;e inexorable des blacks jusqu'&#224; deux metres de nos lignes! waaa l'angoisse! puis coup de pied vers le large des fran&#231;ais .

int&#233;ressant .. sympa pour la france . 

mais j'ai encore un peu de mal &#224; m'enthousiasmer r&#233;ellement ... j'&#233;tais plus accro &#233;tant petit !:rateau: 
faut qu'ils gagnent la finale !

bravo pour ce soir! mais ce n'est pas l'objectif de se contenter de demi finale!:rateau:

ils sont bien remont&#233;s ... les rempla&#231;ants &#233;taient des cadors sur le papier et ont bien boss&#233; ( dominici, michalak, et le chabal bien sur!)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pas faciles les règles au rugby.
> Sauf celles de la 3ème mi-temps :love:





*pénétrations*
en profondeur ?


 
:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *pénétrations*
> en profondeur ?
> 
> 
> ...



N'anniv' mon Dupond!!!! :love: :love: :love: 

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *p&#233;n&#233;trations*
> en profondeur ?
> 
> 
> ...




Je t'ai connu plus distingu&#233;.

Mais bon, mettons &#231;a sur le compte de l'&#226;ge.

(PS : Et vivement France-Angleterre )


----------



## LeProf (7 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> mais j'ai encore un peu de mal &#224; m'enthousiasmer r&#233;ellement ... j'&#233;tais plus accro &#233;tant petit !:rateau:



Oui c'est clair que le rugby a &#233;normement changer depuis les ann&#233;e 80s / 90s. Mais la faute &#224; qui, pas aux Fran&#231;ais.
Le jeu est devenu bien bourrin, les packs d'avant se sont muscl&#233;s (cr&#233;atinis&#233;s pour certains  ), on assiste a des s&#233;ances interminables de pick and go: c'est peu &#234;tre technique mais pas beau &#224; voir (enfin c'est mon avis, je pr&#233;f&#232;re loin de l&#224; une belle cocotte/tortue, comme vous voulez  )
Les fran&#231;ais, adepte du jeu au large, de belles envol&#232;es, de relances depuis leurs 15m (cf Serge blanco et certains essais d'anthologie) ont du s'adapter et ont muscl&#233;s leurs d&#233;fenses. Mais quels pays ne l'a pas fait...toutes les pays qui r&#233;ussissent actuellement ont des d&#233;fenses de fer.

Et que penser alors du jeu argentins, efficace mais d'un ennui....monotone tellement il est r&#233;p&#233;titif: d&#233;fense de fer, grattage d'un maximum de ballon dans les regroupements et d&#232;s que l'on peut chandelle pour gagner du terrain.
Cela a &#233;t&#233; terriblement efficace contre les fran&#231;ais, les irlandais...


----------



## naas (7 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Les statistiques sont &#233;loquentes.
> La victoire de la France (ils ont bien jou&#233; leur jeu, c'est certain, quasiment sans faute, &#224; part en touche), c'est un peu comme, en foot, une victoire de lItalie sur un Br&#233;sil dominateur avec deux buts en contre de Filipo Inzaghi [ou cette d&#233;faite &#233;nervante avec trois buts de Paolo Rossi en 1982].
> Le genre de truc dont on ne peut se satisfaire que lorsqu'on est pour son pays.
> 
> Conclusion : on peut penser que le beau jeu va vite fait &#234;tre remis&#233; dans un placard et que les Blacks vont se mettre &#224; jouer bourrin comme tout le monde, pour avoir une toute petite chance d'atteindre les demis dans quatre ans.



D'un autre cot&#233; si tu regarde les neo zelandais avec leur essais bourrins sur le cot&#233; droit, et leur tentative apr&#232;s du m&#234;me cot&#233; et m&#234;me mani&#232;re.

Par exemple les fran&#231;ais n'ont pas fait de fautes, alors que d'habitude on se prends des points b&#234;tes &#224; cause de cela et ont fantastiquement d&#233;fendu.

Et regarde la mani&#232;re dont ils n'ont pas bien g&#233;r&#233; leur changements, incapables qu'ils &#233;taient de se r&#233;organiser.

quelques r&#233;actions:
irlande
nouvelle zelande


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Oui, certes : en jouant du b&#233;ton arm&#233;, tes adversaires sont bien oblig&#233;s de sortir le bulldozer. Je trouve le jeu de la France ch*ant au possible [comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, Laporte fait du Aym&#233; Jacquet] et ce que j'aime, c'est le mouvement.
Certains ici n'ont cess&#233; de trouver le jeu Argentin p&#233;nible : hier les Fran&#231;ais ont fait pareil (en mieux) pour tuer le ballon. Mais, dans ce cas, on trouve &#231;a bien aujourd'hui ...
Il se trouve que pour le Rugby, je n'ai aucune pulsion nationaliste et je soutiens ceux qui cherchent &#224; promouvoir du jeu plut&#244;t que ceux qui l'enterrent.


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Oui, certes : en jouant du béton armé, tes adversaires sont bien obligés de sortir le bulldozer. Je trouve le jeu de la France ch*ant au possible [comme je l'ai déjà dit, Laporte fait du Aymé Jacquet] et ce que j'aime, c'est le mouvement.
> Certains ici n'ont cessé de trouver le jeu Argentin pénible : hier les Français ont fait pareil (en mieux) pour tuer le ballon. Mais, dans ce cas, on trouve ça bien aujourd'hui ...
> Il se trouve que pour le Rugby, je n'ai aucune pulsion nationaliste et je soutiens ceux qui cherchent à promouvoir du jeu plutôt que ceux qui l'enterrent.



Pas d'accord. Les 2 essais français, ils sont allé les chercher.

Les Argentins auraient attendu un ballon tombé.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

et puis ils auraient eut plein de crampes


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Je rappelle que contre les Irlandais, les Argentins ont davantage travaill&#233; dans les 22 verts que l'inverse, mis aussi deux essais et priv&#233; les Irlandais de ballon.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

Go scotland !!!! :love:


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Octobre 2007)

Je disais bien plus haut que si l'on perdait, les critiques allaient pleuvoir et que si l'on gagnait les éloges tomberaient. Et bien nous avons gagné et d'une bien belle manière. J'oublie mes critiques avant le match et je dis BRAVO . Pour l'Angleterre, on reprend les mêmes et on essaie de trouver 10 Dussautoir pour retourner les anglais...


----------



## LeProf (7 Octobre 2007)

C'est clair que Dussautoir a fait un gros match ...un des meilleurs bleus.


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2007)

Y'a quand m&#234;me &#231;a qui me d&#233;range dans la presse :

Tous les qualificatifs et superlatifs autour de la victoire de la France hier. Je le dis depuis le d&#233;but, non il ne s'agit pas d'un "exploit extraordinaire". La France peut largement battre n'importe quelle &#233;quipe, hier n'est pas une performance d'extra terrestre, c'est juste un match de rugby entre 2 &#233;quipe ou tout pouvait arriver, les fran&#231;ais comme les blacks avaient autant de chance de l'emporter.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2007)

D'un côté vu les attaques des blacks, je vois pas ce que la défence française aurait pu faire d'autre... :mouais: 
Quand tu vois les 20 phases d'attaque qu'ils ont fait pour leur dernier essai entre 1 et 15m de la ligne d'essai (enfin me souviens si c'était celui-là, un peu la tête ********* ce matin), c'est le genre de moment ou a part écraser dès qu'un nzl prend la balle ils pouvaient rien faire a part se prendre un essai, et là entre perdre pour l'honneur d'avoir fait un beau jeu où ils se sont bien fait écraser et bloquer pour gagner...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

Alors ? On refait le match ? Lequel a l'analyse la plus pertinente qu'on l'accroche en tête du sujet ?


----------



## plovemax (7 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'a quand même ça qui me dérange dans la presse :
> 
> Tous les qualificatifs et superlatifs autour de la victoire de la France hier. Je le dis depuis le début, non il ne s'agit pas d'un "exploit extraordinaire". La France peut largement battre n'importe quelle équipe, hier n'est pas une performance d'extra terrestre, c'est juste un match de rugby entre 2 équipe ou tout pouvait arriver, les français comme les blacks avaient autant de chance de l'emporter.




Je pense que l'exploit n'est pas tant d'avoir vaincu les Blacks mais surtout d'avoir reconstruit l'équipe pour qu'elle soit à même de vaincre les NZ. Même contre la Namibie, la Géorgie et l'Irlande, l'équipe de France n'a pas montré un jeu de cette qualité, loin s'en faut.


----------



## r0m1 (7 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Alors ? On refait le match ? Lequel a l'analyse la plus pertinente qu'on l'accroche en t&#234;te du sujet ?



on est taquin ce matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> on est taquin ce matin ?


Pas plus que d'habitude. 
Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que c'est comme les keynotes de Steve. On trouve toujours un devin de village pour clamer bien fort apr&#232;s coup : &#171; Vous voyez, je l'avais bien dit ! &#187;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Alors ? On refait le match ? Lequel a l'analyse la plus pertinente qu'on l'accroche en tête du sujet ?



C'est moi, c'est moi bien-sûr.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Bon, et maintenant : quels pronostics pour la suite ?

On part vers une 1/2 ARG-RSA (mais on ne sait jamais).

Au vu des deux matchs d'hier, bien difficile de sentir qui va gagner des Anglais ou des Fran&#231;ais. J'ai quand m&#234;me trouv&#233; les Anglais tr&#232;s dynamiques et physiques, mais pas tr&#232;s flambants pour le reste. La France a montr&#233; une grande r&#233;sistance mais a quand m&#234;me pris deux essais [note : les deux n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; marqu&#233; apr&#232;s du _pick and go_ &#8211; le premier conclut une belle action Collins/McAllister].
Bref, je trouve que c'est vraiment difficile de pronostiquer, pour le coup. Avantage &#224; la France car elle joue &#224; la maison.


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas plus que d'habitude.
> Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que c'est comme les keynotes de Steve. On trouve toujours un devin de village pour clamer bien fort après coup : « Vous voyez, je l'avais bien dit ! »



C'est le genre de choses que je prend pour moi, et que je trouve vexante a mon égard, cher Xavier.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, et maintenant : quels pronostics pour la suite ?
> 
> On part vers une 1/2 ARG-RSA (mais on ne sait jamais).
> 
> ...




Je parierais sur Fr, déjà au vu de la défense de Fr et du jeu pas énorme des Eng hier (ils ont gagnés que sur des pénalités sans essai contre une défense Aus un peu décevant je trouve), puis vu les derniers résultats des matchs Fr-Eng, mais bon rien n'est sur comme on l'a vu avec les 2 matchs d'hier soir


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2007)

Gaffe quand m&#234;me, les anglais ont un jeu pour endormir l'adversaire et lui faire faire des fautes.

Il faudra autant d'application a ne faire aucunes fautes c&#244;t&#233;s fran&#231;ais, comme hier.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

C'est s&#251;r. &#199;a doit cogiter s&#233;v&#232;re les tactiques, en ce moment.

Hier, j'ai &#233;t&#233; surpris de voir les Australiens se faire bouger &#224; ce point en m&#234;l&#233;e et sur nombre de regroupements. Autant, c&#244;t&#233; Black, il y avait du soutien, autant c&#244;t&#233; Aussies, les regroupements faisaient penser &#224; Ayers Rock ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est le genre de choses que je prend pour moi, et que je trouve vexante a mon égard, cher Xavier.


Tu vois Bass? Je te l'avais bien dit!


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sûr. Ça doit cogiter sévère les tactiques, en ce moment.
> 
> Hier, j'ai été surpris de voir les Australiens se faire bouger à ce point en mêlée et sur nombre de regroupements. Autant, côté Black, il y avait du soutien, autant côté Aussies, les regroupements faisaient penser à Ayers Rock ...



Il y a quand même une semaine pour y penser. Ca va quand même. Il me semble qu'en foot les matchs sont plus rapprochés ...


----------



## Lalis (7 Octobre 2007)

10 dernières minutes passées en apnée, après la transformation de l'essai de Jauzion réussie, pour qu'il n'y ait ni faute, ni drop... 
Quelle seconde mi-temps ! et quelle défense, quelle défense !  
Le match des Anglais était bien moins intéressant : du laborieux, des Australiens lents et qui perdent les ballons, une violence à peine rentrée, trop de tension et un arbitre (pauv' Monsieur Roland !) totalement débordé, qui a raté nombre de grattages au sol et n'a pas vu que le pilier gauche australien ne se liait dans aucune mêlée.
La victoire des Anglais est tout à fait méritée, car ce sont eux qui ont fait le jeu. Comme quoi on peut faire le jeu et... perdre  , cf les Blacks, repoussés par une défense (presque) inébranlable.
C'est une tragédie nationale en NZL, d'où la recherche des responsabilités, et les commentaires sur l'arbitrage.
Cela dit, la partie va être tout aussi difficile face aux Rosbifs. C'est pas le moment de monter sur un petit nuage !
Je me garderais bien du moindre pronostic : je ne donnais pas cher de la peau des Français, tout en souhaitant secrètement leur victoire, et le doute s'est installé durant la 1ère mi-temps.
Que les Français aient fait si peu de fautes est rassurant : c'est à leur portée. Quant aux pertes de ballons, je vais être perfide, mais il est plus difficile de les perdre quand on ne les a pas... il faut reconnaitre que les Bleus ont rarement eu la balle, mais au moins, quand ils l'ont eue, ils ont bien joué, ne s'en sont pas débarrassés trop vite et ont su profiter des occasions de percer (même avec de la chance sur la passe en avant).
La touche en revanche... :hein: 
Quoi qu'il arrive samedi prochain, il y aura une nation du Nord en finale : c'est déjà ça !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2007)

Clair, j'ai été vraiment impressioné par la défense des français, énorme 


8-0 à 20min de jeu pour les afr


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

go fidji !!!! :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> go fidji !!!! :love:



Les fiji c'est des fous du bocal !!!!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

ENORMEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :love:  :king:


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

J'ai vraiment cru que c'était presque la fin et là deux essais.

Waouh !

Je ne sais pas comment ça va continuer mais ils nous font vibrer !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Octobre 2007)

Si les sud-af sortent de la competition ca fera beaucoup de retournement de situation en ce beau week end


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

Je suis trop dégouté que ça concrêtise pas ... Les fidjiens n'y arrivent plus. Et pourtant ils ont fait de sacrés mouvements. Il ne devraient pas perdre comme ça. Ils ont toute notre sympathie en tout cas.

Je suis trop vert après la bonne soirée d'hier. Et je commence à ne plus aimer les sud-africains ...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

j'ai jamais compris une &#233;quipe d'afrique avec si peu de noirs.... &#231;a m'agace... :rouge:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

les fidjiens equipe super sympa ... dommage qu'ils n'aillent pas en demi finale ...

bon le france doit se parfumer les anglais ... ça va pas sentir la rose! les rosbifs se sont remis à se piquer à l'ail ! espérons qu'on les vampirisera quand même!

ce soir argentine bat l'écosse , et on aura les deux hémisphères en finale ... 

ce serait quand même sympa que la france gagne une fois cette coupe . 

( laporte serait un ministre adulé , sarko verrait la consommation remonter à deux mois de noël ... bref ... les bisounours! :love:   )


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> j'ai jamais compris une équipe d'afrique avec si peu de noirs.... ça m'agace... :rouge:



il est vrai que .....  afrique du sud ... bref ... :mouais: arf! doit y avoir une raison historico sociale ... enfin, mandela président quand même !
voyons pas le mal partout


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2007)

Les sud aff sont souvent violent d&#232;s qu'ils sont d&#233;bord&#233;, mais Burger est vraiment un &#226;ne.

Il ne m&#233;rite rien de plus qu'une bonne soupe aux crampons comme dessert.


Dommage pour les fidji, mais ils ne d&#233;m&#233;ritent pas.


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Les sud aff sont souvent violent dès qu'ils sont débordé, mais Burger est vraiment un âne.
> 
> Il ne mérite rien de plus qu'une bonne soupe aux crampons comme dessert.
> 
> ...



Oui !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2007)

Yes, bon match des fidji, dommage à la fin


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Conclusion (avant le dernier quart) du week-end : vive les &#233;quipes qui produisent du jeu et vive la France. Deux propositions contradictoires.
On vante les m&#233;rites des Fidji [et il y a de quoi !!] et on d&#233;plore la tristesse du jeu Sud-Africain. Mais dans le m&#234;me temps, on se satisfait de ne voir la France jouer qu'en d&#233;fense, en d&#233;fense et encore en d&#233;fense. C'est si beau le jeu de d&#233;fense ... 

Je pronostique &#224; 50&#37; une finale RSA-FRA et, si une telle finale survient : 75% de chance de victoire pour la France [disons que je ne vois qu'un gros p&#233;pin physique pour arr&#234;ter les Fran&#231;ais].
Autre finale possible (les 50% restants) : ARG-FRA. Et cette fois-ci, victoire de la France &#224; 100%.
L&#233;gion d'honneur pour Laporte et Jo Maso. Larme &#233;nue du Pr&#233;sident.

PS : vous l'aurez compris, je pense que les Fran&#231;ais vont enfoncer les Britons.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

m&#233;fiance les brits sont toujours pr&#233;sent aux grands rendez vous


----------



## naas (7 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> méfiance les brits sont toujours présent aux grands rendez vous



mouais enfin tu vires le joueur de foot qui tire des ballons et il n'y pas de score :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

j'aime ce c&#244;t&#233; &#224; peine chauvin


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Ce qu'il y a de plaisant, avec le rugby, c'est que l'on a du mal &#224; anticiper les matchs &#224; venir. Une m&#234;me &#233;quipe peut soudain bafouiller ou soudain exploser. &#202;tre m&#233;diocre dix matches et g&#233;niale deux puis redevenir moyenne. Bref, en-dehors des styles plus ou moins r&#233;els de chaque s&#233;lection nationale, il y a beaucoup d'incertitude.

Pour autant ... Hier, les Anglais ont fait subir des impacts d&#233;vastateurs aux Australiens, qui n'ont pas su r&#233;pondre. Ce n'est pas si &#233;tonnant car cette &#233;quipe a du mal depuis quelques ann&#233;es dans certains domaines, dont la m&#234;l&#233;e. Les Anglais ne pourront pas faire pareil avec les Fran&#231;ais, &#231;a para&#238;t (presque) certain. Et ensuite, que leur reste-t-il, en-dehors du visc&#233;ral d&#233;sir de nous foutre la p&#226;t&#233;e ? Wilkinson, dont on ne peut nier qu'il est bon avec son pied  Quelques bons joueurs mais un fond de jeu un peu mollasson et pas tr&#232;s convaincant. Bref, le physique et le mental ne devraient pas leur suffire face aux r&#233;cents vainqueurs des Kiwis, gonfl&#233;s &#224; bloc.
Le seul danger que je vois pour la France, r&#233;ellement : elle-m&#234;me ! Se rappeler l'erreur de la finale 99. Et comme je pense que les Fran&#231;ais ne referont pas cette erreur ...


----------



## LeProf (7 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais dans le m&#234;me temps, on se satisfait de ne voir la France jouer qu'en d&#233;fense, en d&#233;fense et encore en d&#233;fense. C'est si beau le jeu de d&#233;fense ...



On a compris que tu n'aimais pas le jeu des fran&#231;ais ou du moins celui qu'ils ont produit depuis le d&#233;but de la coupe du monde. Et c'est clair qu'on pr&#233;f&#232;rerait tous les voir produire un meilleur jeu.  
Mais quand tu n'as pas de ballons et bien tu d&#233;fends et tu essaies de le faire de ton mieux. Faut qu'en m&#234;me pas leur faire de reproches gratuits. Ils savaient que contre les blacks il y aurait de gros d&#233;fis physiques et ils se sont pr&#233;par&#233;s. Apr&#232;s tu ne peux quand m&#234;me pas leur reprocher de d&#233;fendre...il ne manquerait plus qu'ils laissent l'adversaire jouer et les regardent mettre leur essais.
Par contre, ils ont eut 2 bonnes occasions qu'ils ont exploit&#233; &#224; fond en les concr&#233;tisant. Pas comme les fidjiens, qui malgr&#233; leur match plein contre les Sud aff, ont rat&#233; plusieurs occasions &#224; quelques mettre de l'embut, ce qui leur coute le match.

En passant, petites r&#233;flexion pour finir avec les Blacks: le Haka.
Il y a une quinzaine ou vingtaine d'ann&#233;e, c'&#233;tait folklorique, rafraichissant voire anecdotique. Mais depuis une dizaine d'ann&#233;es, les sponsors s'en sont empar&#233; et on en fait tout un foin. Cela devient du marketting. Il n'y &#224; qu'&#224; voir les pubs, la pr&#233;sence de micros sur le stade (en passant pourquoi n'y en avait-il pas pour les fidgiens).
En m&#234;me temps, on en fait tellement un plat que cela permet aux blacks de prendre l'ascendant psychologique sur leur adversaire avant la rencontre.
De ce c&#244;t&#233;, je trouve que les fran&#231;ais ont tr&#233;s bien jouer le coup et leur ont montr&#233;s qu'ils ne se laisseraient pas faire....la suite leur a donn&#233; raison.

PS: d&#233;sol&#233; si je disgresse.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> PS : vous l'aurez compris, je pense que les Fran&#231;ais vont enfoncer les Britons.



Puisses-tu avoir raison.  

Sinon, je ne bouderai pas mon plaisir, tr&#232;s content que la France est r&#233;ussi &#224; battre la Nouvelle-Z&#233;lande. Premi&#232;re mi-temps inqui&#233;tante, et seconde jouissive (enfin pour moi). :love:

Par contre &#231;a me fait ierch que les Fidji soient pass&#233;s &#224; la trappe.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Bref, c'est comme je le disais, plus haut, non  ?
Disons que si ce n'&#233;tait pas la France mais la RSA, il est &#233;vident que &#231;a vous plairait moins, on est d'accord. De toutes fa&#231;ons, pour que les Blacks gagnent une CDM, il leur faudrait, entre autres :
- savoir se d&#233;passer dans une comp&#233;tition (ce qu'ont fait les Fran&#231;ais) de ce niveau
- adapter leur jeu pour laminer leurs adversaires comme font tous les autres
Un peu comme le Br&#233;sil (qui maintenant a lui aussi la France comme b&#234;te noire de CDM  ) qui a appris &#224; jouer &#224; l'europ&#233;enne derri&#232;re, avec un peu de samba devant (parfois).

Allez, on passe.

C'est dommage, je n'ai pas pu voir la deuxi&#232;me mi-temps du match, cet apr&#232;s-midi (juste le premier essai des Fidjiens) mais j'ai trouv&#233; les Springboks un peu moyen, quand m&#234;me. Vous les voyez aller loin, vous ?


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2007)

Les Sud-Africains? Honnêtement j'en sais rien. Contre les Fidji ils m'ont pas fait une énorme impression, je les voyaient bien plus fort, après faut voir contre qui ils se retrouveront. Si c'est l'Argentine je ne pense pas qu'ils iront en final, si c'est l'Ecosse c'est jouable.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

GO SCOTLAND!!!!!:love:


----------



## LeProf (7 Octobre 2007)

Pour les Sud Aff, vu les commentaires d'avant match, je pense qu'ils se voyaient déjà vainqueurs et facilement. Du coup, il ne sont jamais réellement rentrés dans le match et ont bien failli y laisser des plumes.


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> GO SCOTLAND!!!!!:love:



Je suis bien d'accord mais c'est la soupe à la grimace. Aujourd'hui mes favoris ne sont pas les vainqueurs


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2007)

Et merde ! :hein:


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Ce n'&#233;tait pas brillant-brillant (euph&#233;misme), ce soir  !!
J'ai trouv&#233; les Argentins assez f&#233;briles, alors que les &#201;cossais ne faisaient pas encore grand'chose. Je suis persuad&#233; qu'ils peuvent jouer mieux que &#231;a mais l&#224; ... Heureusement qu'il y a Henandez. Ce type a deux pattes fantastiques.
Quant aux &#201;cossais, ils ont toujours le _fighting spirit_ mais ... c'est un peu tout, quoi ! De grandes carences techniques, quand m&#234;me. C'est dommage pour eux.


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Octobre 2007)

Effectivement, c'était pas terrible, les écossais sont trop désordonnés et sans imagination, pourtant ils avaient la gnac. Les Argentins sont une équipe à déjouer, c'est pas ce que je trouve intéressant, mais c'est comme çà le sport.
Les Sud Af ont des cheveux à se faire. Les Français aussi car les Rosts n'ont plus aucune pression et ont retrouvé leur Wilco, çà va être très auch:casse:


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2007)

Pour l'instant, mes pressentiments se sont av&#233;r&#233;s [demain, je pourrai, la t&#234;te basse, dire &#224; mes coll&#232;gues que j'avais raison et que la France a gagn&#233; ...] et l&#224;, franchement, les Fran&#231;ais se sont mis dans le sens de la victoire finale et il va falloir des Brits un peu plus imaginatifs que contre l'Australie. Je ne les sens pas, ces Anglois.
J'vous dis : RSA-FRA. Revanche de la 1/2 de 1995. Un p'tit essai &#224; la derni&#232;re minute ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2007)

Argentine France ... avec grosse victoire Fran&#231;aise 8)


----------



## naas (9 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de voir le match (pour la troisi&#232;me fois :rateau: ) et franchement cette deuxi&#232;me mi temps &#224; &#233;t&#233; fantastique, alors que les fran&#231;ais bloquaient les all blacks pour &#233;viter qu'ils ne passent la balle depuis le d&#233;but du match, ils ont commenc&#233; &#224; &#234;tre dangereux en deuxi&#232;me mi temps.
La d&#233;fense fran&#231;aise est superbe de rigueur, sans fautes, grattant quelques ballons, du bon boulot.
Et ce dussautoir, quel match.
Et puis michalak est arriv&#233; &#224; 60:29, apr&#232;s cette longue p&#233;riode all blacks, m&#234;me pas 30 secondes apr&#232;s sa rentr&#233;e sur le terrain il prends le ballon et josion qui file marquer, magnifique...


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2007)

Bon ba moi j'étais samedi à marseille pour voir Angleterre-Australie.
j'étais bien dégouté que les walabys perdent mais c'est comme ça.
je n'avais pas vu le match de rugby en vrai, et vu que j'étais très bien placé, c'est asssez impressionant de voir ce qu'ils se mettent...ca rigole pas!  
Reelement impressionant! les impacts, l'effort, l'esprit collectif, bref toute la beauté de ce jeu... et aussi la super bonne ambiance dans les gradins, pas d'agressivité, humeur bon enfant, bref que du bon du très bon.

Tout ça pour dire que les Glishs, on peut se les faire car franchement j'ai l'impression qu'ils jouent "à la gagne" tête en avant, allez on fonce, tous devant tous devant à l'arrache...
Effectivement ca peut marcher mais y'a peu de jugeotte derrièrre tous ça.

Si on à la vision du jeu avec du discernement, si on rentre pas dans le tas comme des bourrins et qu'on réflechit avec une vue d'ensemble sur le terrain : on les bouffe trankille mimille.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que nous sommes tous d'accord 

Mais, surtout, les Fran&#231;ais ne doivent pas tomber dans le m&#234;me travers qu'en 1999. &#192; la suite de la victoire contre les Kiwis (j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; pour ces derniers &#224; l'&#233;poque, mais la victoire de la France avait une autre gueule que celle de samedi, de mon point de vue ) je me suis dit : "ils vont croire qu'ils ont gagn&#233; la CDM => ils vont se ramasser" Ce qui n'a pas loup&#233;.
Cette fois-ci, j'ai bien l'impression que ce ne sera pas le cas. On est dans un mouvement positif _et_ tr&#232;s rationnel donc je vois bien les Fran&#231;ais aplatir les Anglais, s'ils sont concentr&#233;s et disciplin&#233;s.
Cette question morale mise &#224; part, reste la question du physique : apparemment, le match de samedi a &#233;t&#233; physique ... et il faut qu'ils aient r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;. Les Anglais ont &#233;t&#233; assez intenses mais ne m'ont pas donn&#233; l'impression de beaucoup souffrir : sans doute seront-ils assez frais.

Pour l'autre demi-finale, &#231;a reste ouvert. Les Argentins sont &#224; un niveau de comp&#233;tition o&#249; leur r&#244;le de challenger est un peu plus compliqu&#233; &#224; g&#233;rer : on a bien vu que leur jeu &#233;tait gripp&#233; face &#224; l'&#201;cosse (qui n'a gu&#232;re &#233;t&#233; inventive, pourtant). Les Sud-Africains ont des joueurs tr&#232;s exp&#233;riment&#233;s et quelques jeunes qui ont la gniaque. Encore que, par exemple, Fran&#231;ois Steyn soit moins brillant qu'en Super14, je trouve. On peut quand m&#234;me penser que les Boks seront moins "distraits" que contre les Fidjiens et leur puissance sera dure &#224; g&#233;rer par les Argentins.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Octobre 2007)

...et la marmotte elle replie le papier... etc...

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur la deuxi&#232;me partie de ton post : les Argentins font toujours le m&#234;me type de jeu, ils titillent, ils agacent, ils marquent un peu plus et ils bloquent tout en d&#233;jouant &#224; fond... on dira ce qu'on voudra, c'est efficace : ils sont en demi-finale de la coupe du monde. De plus, ils ont toujours une "petite &#233;quipe", dans le sens ou ils ne disposent pas de trente joueurs interchangeables... mais ils ont toujours parmi les tous meilleurs joueurs au monde dans celle qu'ils alignent. Et &#231;a c'est difficile &#224; g&#233;rer pour une &#233;quipe qui strat&#233;gise ses matchs parce que, non seulement ils s'adaptent, mais en plus ils d&#233;r&#232;glent le jeu des autres...

Autant j'ai toujours dit que l'&#233;quipe de France battrait les blacks sans trop de probl&#232;me, vu qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; construite pour &#231;a, autant je suis d&#233;j&#224; un rien plus inquiet avec les anglais... Et de m&#234;me, je pense que l'Argentine battra les bocks sans trop de probl&#232;me, et que l&#224;, si la France arrive en face : &#231;a sent le match pi&#232;ge autant que le premier de cette CDM. Je serai beaucoup plus serein si les bocks arrivent au bout, mais bon, j'y crois vraiment pas.

_le ton semble un peu p&#233;remptoire, mais ce n'est pas du tout mon propos..._


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est marrant, je verrais plut&#244;t RSA-FRA. Et dans ce cas, ce serait assez d&#233;licat pour gagner. Par contre, avec ARG-FRA, on peut penser que cette fois-ci, les Fran&#231;ais sauraient s'y prendre, tactiquement. Apr&#232;s 5 d&#233;faites en 6 matches cons&#233;cutifs contre les Argentins, la France ne devrait plus se prendre les pieds dans le tapis au SdF, devant son public et le futur patron de Laporte 
Cela dit, cela me ferait bien rire que les fossoyeurs des Kiwis (et du beau jeu) se fassent battre de nouveau par ces Argentins bien organis&#233;s, assez talentueux (individuellement) et plut&#244;t malins (Pichot, Hernandez entre autres, bien &#233;videmment). Je dirais m&#234;me plus : cela ne me d&#233;plairait pas.
Dans tous les cas, nous sommes maintenant avec quatre &#233;quipes dont la priorit&#233; est d'emp&#234;cher l'adversaire de jouer. Cela va nous faire des matches assez tendus et des spectateurs encore plus crisp&#233;s  &#199;a promet.


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Octobre 2007)

Oui c'est cela, écrabouillons les anglois et aplatissons les jaguars ou Saf peu importe  ​


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2007)

Les Pumas


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Octobre 2007)

Hé non cher ami, ne t'en déplaise, j'ai appris dernièrement que l'erreur vient d'un commentateur il y a quelques années qui lors d'un match avec nos argentins préférés a évoqué "Pumas" alors que l'animal estampillé est bien un jaguar 
Cela a été redit dimanche soir lors du 1/4 de finale.
Appelons un chat un chat 
Bien à toi​


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2007)

Peu importe, l'essentiel est qu'on ne se fasse pas plumer.


----------



## Grug (9 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Hé non cher ami, ne t'en déplaise, j'ai appris dernièrement que l'erreur vient d'un commentateur il y a quelques années qui lors d'un match avec nos argentins préférés a évoqué "Pumas" alors que l'animal estampillé est bien un jaguar
> Cela a été redit dimanche soir lors du 1/4 de finale.
> Appelons un chat un chat
> Bien à toi​


il n'empeche que puma* est bien leur surnom  officiel.

Dans ce genre de contexte, l'usage fait souvent foi sur la v&#233;rit&#233; historique 

(*et coup de pub au passage


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2007)

Si on va en finale il nous faut les Sud africains, contre les argentins j'y crois pas....je suis sur qu'on paume.


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

Quand m&#234;me ... Il faut imaginer que les Argentins seraient pour la premi&#232;re fois &#224; ce niveau donc un brin &#233;mus. Les Fran&#231;ais, moins (ce serait la troisi&#232;me finale si je ne me trompe pas). Avec en plus comme une envie de revanche 

On verra d&#233;j&#224; qui de la grenouille et du _roast-beef_ sera victorieux en fin de semaine.


----------



## duracel (10 Octobre 2007)

Johnny est de retour, et la france, quand elle joue l'angleterre avec ce type, ben, elle a 'achement plus de mal.

Donc samedi, brrrrrr, j'ai peur que le match en refroidisse quelqu'uns.


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un moment cru que tu disais que le belgo-franco-suisse serait dans la tribune pr&#233;sidentielle et je ne voyais pas le rapport [sauf que s'il chante, &#231;a d&#233;concentre, c'est s&#251;r ...]
Je suppose que tu parlais de Wilkinson, donc. Il n'a quand m&#234;me pas pass&#233; toutes ses tentatives, samedi dernier ; faut voir, quoi.


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Si on va en finale il nous faut les Sud africains, contre les argentins j'y crois pas....je suis sur qu'on paume.


c'est marrant cette certitude que la France va battre l'Angleterre&#8230;

&#231;a me parait aussi incertain que la victoire des argentins sur les sud afriquains.

Comme "grosse" &#233;quipe, l'Argentine n'a battu que la France (qui avait du savon sur les mains pendant toute la rencontre), l'Ecosse et l'Irlande n'&#233;tant pas au meilleur de leur forme, et pas vraiment pr&#233;tendants au titre.

perso je pense &#224; une finale ouverte entre l'Angleterre et l'Afrique du sud.

(m&#234;me si j'esp&#232;re une victoire finale de l'Argentine sur la France 
enfin, je dis &#231;a, mais dans ce cas de finale, je tournerais sans doute ma veste pendant le match )


----------



## fpoil (10 Octobre 2007)

un peu de stats sur les 20 dernières rencontres :

  - Le 5 mars 1994 au Parc des Princes, Paris France - Angleterre 14-18
  - Le 4 février 1995 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 31-10
  - Le 22 juin 1995 à Loftus Versfeld, Prétoria Angleterre - France 9-19
  - Le 20 janvier 1996 au Parc des Princes, Paris France - Angleterre 15-12
  - Le 1er mars 1997 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 20-23
  - Le 7 février 1998 au Stade de France Saint-Denis France - Angleterre 24-17
  - Le 20 mars 1999 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 21-10
  - Le 19 février 2000 au Stade de France Saint-Denis France - Angleterre 9-15
  - Le 7 avril 2001 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 48-19
  - Le 2 mars 2002 au Stade de France Saint-Denis France - Angleterre 20-15
  - Le 15 février 2003 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 25-17
  - Le 30 août 2003 au Stade Vélodrome, Marseille France - Angleterre 17-16
  - Le 6 septembre 2003 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 45-14
  - Le 16 novembre 2003 à Telstra Dome, Melbourne Angleterre - France 24-7
  - Le 27 mars 2004 au Stade de France Saint-Denis France - Angleterre 24-21
  - Le 13 février 2005 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 17-18
  - Le 12 mars 2006 au Stade de France Saint-Denis France - Angleterre 31-6
  - Le 11 mars 2007 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 26-18
  - Le 11 août 2007 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 15-21
  - Le 18 août 2007 au Stade Vélodrome, Marseille France - Angleterre 22-9

bref à chaque fois que la France a gagné (11 fois quand même) cela c'est joué à très peu de choses... il va falloir que je prenne des tranquilisants samedi 

donc c'est vraiment du 50/50, de toute façon je n'ai aucun souvenir d'un France-Angleterre facile ou tranquille, c'est toujours très tendu, je me rappelle encore la grande époque des Carling et Cie et des "Good game" :mouais:

ps : même composition que la semaine dernière... j'espère que Betsen sera en forme car l'équipe de France aura vraiment besoin d'un "fauche-Wilkinson" samedi


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

*AU NOM DES RELATIONS AVEC MES VOISINS ANGLAIS IL EST COMPLETEMENT INCONCEVABLE QUE LES ANGLAIS GAGNENT OU QUE LES FRANCAIS PERDENT !!!!*patoche inside  

mala c'est dit, bon maintenant revenons au rugby


----------



## duracel (10 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai un moment cru que tu disais que le belgo-franco-suisse serait dans la tribune présidentielle et je ne voyais pas le rapport [sauf que s'il chante, ça déconcentre, c'est sûr ...]
> Je suppose que tu parlais de Wilkinson, donc. Il n'a quand même pas passé toutes ses tentatives, samedi dernier ; faut voir, quoi.



Oui, je pensais bien sûr à ce Johnny là.  
Pas l'autre idole des jeunes.



fpoil a dit:


> un peu de stats sur les 20 dernières rencontres :
> 
> - Le 5 mars 1994 au Parc des Princes, Paris France - Angleterre 14-18
> - Le 4 février 1995 à Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 31-10
> ...



Sais-tu combien de fois la France a-t-elle gagnée quand Wilkinson jouait?


----------



## fpoil (10 Octobre 2007)

A priori ce sont les matchs auxquels wilkinson a particip&#233; :

- Le 20 mars 1999 &#224; Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 21-10
  - Le 19 f&#233;vrier 2000 au Stade de France Saint-Denis France - Angleterre 9-15
  - Le 7 avril 2001 &#224; Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 48-19
  - Le 2 mars 2002 au Stade de France Saint-Denis France - Angleterre 20-15
  - Le 15 f&#233;vrier 2003 &#224; Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 25-17
  - Le 30 ao&#251;t 2003 au Stade V&#233;lodrome, Marseille France - Angleterre 17-16
  - Le 6 septembre 2003 &#224; Twickenham, Londres Angleterre - France 45-14
  - Le 16 novembre 2003 &#224; Telstra Dome, Melbourne Angleterre - France 24-7

ces stats font mal -lol-

apr&#232;s 2003, je ne sais plus quand est ce qu'il a &#233;t&#233; bless&#233;


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

Il y a en effet des chances que ce match soit d&#233;conseill&#233; aux cardiaques et aux spasmophiles 

Je pense que je ferai de la m&#233;ditation transcendantale dans ma cave en attendant le coup de sifflet final ...


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

Un pouilly fussi&#233; fera l'affaire :style:


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2007)

j'ai mieux, pour Wilkinson... : 

cliquez dessus...


----------



## fpoil (10 Octobre 2007)

une petite remarque en passant : POURVU QU'IL NE PLEUVE PAS....


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

Pourquoi ? La pluie ne devrait pas plus g&#234;ner les uns que les autres. Dans la mesure o&#249; les Fran&#231;ais vont essayer de faire d&#233;jouer les Anglais et, comme ces derniers, vont sans doute jouer au pied (on a de bons botteurs), je ne vois pas trop le probl&#232;me. Sinon pour les spectateurs, mais c'est une autre histoire : ce match ne sera pas jou&#233; pour &#234;tre beau &#224; voir mais pour &#234;tre gagn&#233;


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2007)

Bah la dernière fois qu'on les a rencontré sous la pluie en coupe du monde on s'est fait éjecter. Superstition quand tu nous tiens.


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah la dernière fois qu'on les a rencontré sous la pluie en coupe du monde on s'est fait éjecter. Superstition quand tu nous tiens.



Normal, les anglais sont forcément beaucoup plus entrainé sous la pluie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Le XV de France face &#224; l'Angleterre:

Traille - Clerc, Marty, Jauzion, Heymans - (o) Beauxis, (m) Elissalde - Dusautoir, Bonnaire, Betsen - Thion, Pelous - De Villiers, Iba&#241;ez (cap.), Milloud

Rempla&#231;ants: Szarzewski, Poux, Chabal, Harinordoquy, Michalak, Poitrenaud, Dominici 


La m&#234;me composition que pour les All Blacks&#8230; j'avoue ne pas savoir quoi en penser, mis &#224; part que &#231;a a march&#233; une fois


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Le XV de France face à l'Angleterre:
> 
> Traille - Clerc, Marty, Jauzion, Heymans - (o) Beauxis, (m) Elissalde - Dusautoir, Bonnaire, Betsen - Thion, Pelous - De Villiers, Ibañez (cap.), Milloud
> 
> ...


Les Anglais font pareil...
Ils reconduisent les XV même que contre l'Australie... 
Superstitieux, eux aussi ?!...


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Les Anglais font pareil...
> Ils reconduisent les XV même que contre l'Australie...
> Superstitieux, eux aussi ?!...



bon d'un autre coté ils n'ont pas l'effectif des bleus en remplacement


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> bon d'un autre coté ils n'ont pas l'effectif des bleus en remplacement


Y'en a 2, 3 qui ne joueront pas et qui doivent être bien déçus...


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

une petite explication sur l'avanc&#233;e des fran&#231;ais lors du haka des tout noirs
au fait avez vous not&#233; que les fran&#231;ais s'etaient repartis en bleu, blanc et rouge ?
http://video.lequipe.fr/video/iLyROoaftuIi.html


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Le XV de France face à l'Angleterre:
> 
> Traille - Clerc, Marty, Jauzion, Heymans - (o) Beauxis, (m) Elissalde - Dusautoir, Bonnaire, Betsen - Thion, Pelous - De Villiers, Ibañez (cap.), Milloud
> 
> ...



c'était l'équipe type pour battre les blacks... je suis un peu moins sur pour battre les anglais. Le vrai point positif, c'est d'avoir conservé Beauxis en 10, je pense qu'il a un vrai avenir, et qu'il a été mal jugé sur la dernière rencontre. De plus, si Betsen ne tombe pas dans les pommes au premier coup de pied de Pellous, ce sera déjà une victoire, et je pense que Wilkinson aura du soucis à se faire, surtout au niveau de ses genoux... parce que, il faut être honnète : le betsen, il a pas beaucoup joué la dernière, donc il devrait être très en forme et du coup il va pouvoir battre le record de Bassou, et faire au moins 240 000 plaquages...


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> il va pouvoir battre le record de Bassou, et faire au moins 240 000 plaquages...



C'&#233;tait quoi toi ton poste Bassoune?


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

Je crois qu'il y a une allusion aux 146 plaquages de je ne sais plus qui (voir 80 posts au-dessus) en &#233;quipe de France. En un match. Encore un qui avait bouff&#233; de la cr&#233;atine au petit d&#233;jeuner 

Quant &#224; la composition de l'&#233;quipe, on peut voir les choses sous (au moins) deux angles :
- soit on b&#226;tit une &#233;quipe en fonction de l'adversaire
- soit on pense avoir (enfin) son &#233;quipe type et on pense que peu importe l'adversaire

J'ai l'impression que la deuxi&#232;me option est d'actualit&#233;. L'avenir dira si c'&#233;tait le bon choix ou non. Mon id&#233;e de b&#233;otien est que de toutes fa&#231;ons, globalement, le jeu envisag&#233; pour l'Angleterre est celui pens&#233; pour les Blacks, en d&#233;pit de la diff&#233;rence entre la Rose et la Foug&#232;re. En clair : faire une ligne Maginot d&#232;s que l'adversaire semble vouloir tenter quelque chose et attendre la faille. Cela promet, vu que c'est ce que font les Anglois (perfides qu'ils sont).
Le tout est que la ligne Maginot ressemble &#224; celle de samedi dernier plut&#244;t qu'&#224; celle des ann&#233;es 30 ...
On peut aussi penser qu'il va y avoir un plan "anti-drop", assimil&#233; &#224; un plan "pulv&#233;risons Wilkinson".

Mais sait-on jamais, peut-&#234;tre y aura-t-il un peu de jeu au large, allez savoir ...


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Octobre 2007)

Perfide Albion dit on en effet ... Cette équipe est solide, avec des remplaçants de choc qui rentreront sans aucun doute car chacun d'entre eux vaut son pesant de talent le coaching va être déterminant et j'espère à notre avantage maintenant que Laporte a compris qu'il faut faire rentrer les gars 25 minutes minimum avant la fin du match et non pas 10 minutes avant...


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

je viens de voir (rererererevoir  ) le match contre la nouvelle z&#233;lande (ou fait elle est ou l'ancienne z&#233;lande  ) c'est bien chabal qui a gratt&#233; le dernier ballon.
Autant la chabal mani me gonfle, autant je trouve que ce gar&#231;on n'arr&#234;te jamais, toujours &#224; gratter des ballons. respect


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> je viens de voir (rererererevoir  ) le match contre la nouvelle z&#233;lande (ou fait elle est ou l'ancienne z&#233;lande  ) c'est bien chabal qui a gratt&#233; le dernier ballon.
> Autant la chabal mani me gonfle, autant je trouve que ce gar&#231;on n'arr&#234;te jamais, toujours &#224; gratter des ballons. respect



Arrraaaachhhhher tu veux dire Chabal n'est pas un gratteur mais un arracheur


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

C'est marrant, ces histoires de jeu &#224; la fran&#231;aise (magnifique, h&#233;ro&#239;que, _french flair_ usw), &#224; l'anglaise (affreux), &#224; l'argentine (quelle horreur !) etc. cela me fait penser &#224; la subtile distinction entre Agent de renseignement et Espion (_cf._ Ventura dans _Les Barbouzes_  ) Tout est une question de point vue 

J'ai quand m&#234;me l'impression que &#231;a va &#234;tre assez muscl&#233;.


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> ... le match contre la nouvelle z&#233;lande (ou fait elle est ou l'ancienne z&#233;lande  )  ...


Aux Pays-Bas.


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Aux Pays-Bas.



bah alors on ne me laisse pas éditer mes messages


----------



## LeProf (11 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> une petite explication sur l'avancée des français lors du haka des tout noirs
> au fait avez vous noté que les français s'etaient repartis en bleu, blanc et rouge ?
> http://video.lequipe.fr/video/iLyROoaftuIi.html



C'est ce que je disais un peu plus haut...le haka a un énorme impact psychologique su r l'adversaire, d'autant plus que maintenant, comme il est médiatisé, ils mettent les micros et filment de près.
Imaginez vous ce que ressentent leurs adversaires, quand le haka résonne aux travers des haut-parleurs dans tous le stade et qu'on le voit sur les écrans géants ?
Les joueurs ont beau être des professionnels, l'impact psychologique est là.

Les français ont trouvé un moyen de le détourner, de se sentir tous solidaires et de montrer aux Néo-zélandais qu'ils seraient bien présents.


----------



## Bassman (11 Octobre 2007)

:sleep:


----------



## Captain_X (11 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> ils mettent les micros et filment de près.



depuis à peu près 10 ans mais TF1 ne retransmettait pas le rugby à cette époque, car il n'en connaissait même pas l'existence


----------



## fpoil (11 Octobre 2007)

La grande question : est ce que les anglais vont nous refaire le coup de la derni&#232;re fois avec un vrai numero 10 et un deuxi&#232;me juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; (Catt) histoire d'&#233;puiser nos 3&#232;me lignes et betsen en particulier....


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> La grande question : est ce que les anglais vont nous refaire le coup de la dernière fois avec un vrai numero 10 et un deuxième juste à côté (Catt) histoire d'épuiser nos 3ème lignes et betsen en particulier....


Probablement....


> Le XV anglais: Robinson - Sackey, Tait, Catt, Lewsey - (o) Wilkinson, (m) Gomarsall - Easter, Moody, Corry - Kay, Shaw - Vickery (cap.), Regan, Sheridan. Les remplaçants: Chuter, Stevens, Dallaglio, Worsley, Richards, Flood, Hipkiss.


----------



## Bassman (11 Octobre 2007)

C'est l&#224; que Marty et/ou Jauzion devront suppl&#233;er les 3&#232;mes barres. Ce qui leur avaient d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; demand&#233; face aux blacks.


----------



## Captain_X (11 Octobre 2007)

avec de belles ouvertures au pied, ca peut les destabiliser comme les blacks


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2007)

Tu nous a toujours pas dit à quel poste tu jouais Trollus !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Octobre 2007)

Oui c'est vrai notre cher "trollus" si ma mémoire est bonne a joué 13 ans et même en équipe de France Cadet. Son poste reste à découvrir ! Allez, on ouvre les paris, moi je dis, Bassman a joué 3/4 aile


----------



## Captain_X (12 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bassman a joué 3/4 aile



perdu


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> perdu



3/4 Cuisse ?


----------



## duracel (12 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai notre cher "trollus" si ma mémoire est bonne a joué 13 ans et même en équipe de France Cadet. Son poste reste à découvrir ! Allez, on ouvre les paris, moi je dis, Bassman a joué 3/4 aile



3ème ligne?​


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2007)

3&#232;me ligne tr&#232;s peu de temps, et surtout Talonneur.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2007)

The Sun (clic)


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2007)

Excellent !


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Excellent !



Voila comment commence le légende des ogres ... pfff ...


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2007)

Genre : Chabal / Barbe-bleue ...


----------



## fpoil (12 Octobre 2007)

Tant qu'il mange du rosbif... le reste ne regarde que lui


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Excellent !



j'ai eu au moins 3 personnes qui m'ont parlé de cette image ce matin au boulot


----------



## Lalis (12 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> _French Monster Eats Babies_​The Sun (clic)



Une image qui me rappelle Goya :
Le colosse
Saturne

Pour les conjectures sur le résultat de samedi, je passe mon tour.


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> j'ai eu au moins 3 personnes qui m'ont parlé de cette image ce matin au boulot


Disons que, pour une fois, le Sun passe sa xénophobie au filtre inattendu de l'humour. Je pense qu'ils riront moins dans leur édition de lundi ...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2007)

C'est tout ce qu'on peut leur souhaiter.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2007)

Vous n'êtes pas assez modeste, les gars


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas assez modeste, les gars



je crains que tu n'aies raison, les anglais, c'est pas les blacks... ça se gagne pas au combat... ça se gagne en loucedé, avec du jeu pas très beau... et ça il va falloir l'admettre... et le faire!

et c'est pas gagné.


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2007)

Ou &#231;a se gagne en produisant un volume de jeu monstrueux, ou leur technique d'endormir l'adversaire ne prend pas.

Pourquoi les 2 tests (surtout le second) avec la CdM sont si bien gagn&#233; ? Non ce n'est pas l'absence de Wilko. C'est qu'on a produit un volume de jeu monstrueux.
Et comme les anglais c'est des points au pied pouss&#233; par un pack tr&#232;s lourd sp&#233;cialiste du jeu au ras (non je n'ai pas encore dit qu'ils trichent dans quesi tous les regroupements ... Ah ben si ca y'est  ). Et ben il va falloir les &#233;touffer, les mettre en surr&#233;gime.

Et des rythmes de matchs que l'on a fait compar&#233; aux leurs, ont a largement de quoi les mettres en sur-r&#233;gime sans l'&#234;tre nous m&#234;me.

Les Sud-Aff et les Tonga l'ont fait, &#224; nous de faire pareil.

Mais pour &#231;a, il nous faudra nos ballons en conqu&#234;te, prendre quelques uns des leurs et &#234;tre chez eux, le plus possible.


----------



## fpoil (12 Octobre 2007)

l"ugly" rugby, c'est pas beau mais &#231;a gagne

de toute fa&#231;on c'est vraiment du 50/50, c'est en gros ce que donnent les stats sur les 20 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es et on le sait tous, un match contre notre meilleur ennemi c'est jamais de la rigolade, j'ai un vague souvenir d'un match au parc au temps des Bastia et rives je crois qui c'&#233;tait termin&#233; par un score fleuve de 4 &#224; 3...


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2007)

Le rugby n'a rien &#224; voir avec le foot.


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Le rugby n'a rien à voir avec le foot.



C'est maintenant que tu l'dis  Tout s'éclaire 


(ps pour languille : pas de 1/2 chez moi. On prévoit pour la finale ? )


----------



## fpoil (12 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Le rugby n'a rien à voir avec le foot.




euh.. france-angleterre de 1977 4-3 : 1 essai contre une transformation

des fois cela ressemble à du foot 

bon tétais pas né ,  j'allais sur mes dix ans fiè:rateau:rement


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2007)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; M&#233;laure, il ne s'agit nullement d'immodestie (d'autant que je ne supporte pas les Fran&#231;ais) mais disons, d'intuition. Les Anglais vont avoir beaucoup de mal car les Fran&#231;ais sont dop&#233;s &#224; la gagne et &#224; la motivation.

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, j'adore ces commentaires &#233;mouvants d'objectivit&#233;s d'o&#249; il ressort que les autres trichent &#224; la premi&#232;re occasion, perfides (Anglais) ou roublards (Argentins) ou sournois (tous les autres), utilisant les pires ficelles pour gagner. Tandis que la France, &#233;missaire universel du _beau jeu_ (et, accessoirement, de ce fameux _french flair_) gagne h&#233;ro&#239;quement face &#224; ces vilains, tout en d&#233;fendant les valeurs d'Ovalie [&#224; dire avec l'accent de Bernard Laporte pour faire plus vrai].
Les autres trichent ; les Fran&#231;ais ont du talent (et un peu de baraka &#224; l'occasion, _cf._ une vague histoire d'en-avant tout-&#224;-fait anecdotique).


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> _cf._ une vague histoire d'en-avant tout-&#224;-fait anecdotique).


EN AVANT LES BLEUS :style:  

D&#233;sol&#233; elle &#233;tait trop belle


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Le rugby n'a rien à voir avec le foot.



Comment ça ? ....j'ai pas révé, j'ai bien vu Zidane pourtant !!  

.....ah mince c'était une pub !!  

On m'aurait menti, à l'insu de mon plein gré ?  

Pour en revenir au débat: les match contre les Anglais sont souvent des batailles acharnées et le jeu n'est pas forcément beau.
Au vu des prestations des 2 équipes, je donne du 50/50 (qui dit que je ne me mouille pas ?  )...mais ma préférence va vers une victoire française biensur ! 
La conquète (autant je ne me fais pas de soucis pour la mélée, autant j'espère qu'ils auront trouvé les bons réglages en touche) et l'occupation du terrain vont être primordiale.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

Punaise !

Les bras m'en tombent, l&#224;


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2007)

Puisque l'on parle de la m&#234;l&#233;e, on peut quand m&#234;me l&#233;gitimement se demander comment une &#233;quipe comme l'Australie (des gens s&#233;rieux, les Wallabies) peut &#234;tre &#224; ce point lamin&#233;e en m&#234;l&#233;e par son adversaire. D&#233;ficience technique ?


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2007)

Le point de vue (quelque peu revanchard tout de m&#234;me) de l'ex entraineur des wallabies qui s'occupe maintenant des sud af
http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,22569193-10389,00.html


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2007)

Une partie des conseils pourraient s'appliquer aux Kiwis aussi bien. Mais on le sent un soup&#231;on aigri, quand m&#234;me ...


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a promet !... :love:



> Un environnement et forc&#233;ment un adversaire particulier avec cette &#233;quipe d'Angleterre que les Bleus croiseront samedi pour la 90e fois de l'histoire! Pas besoin de s'user les yeux &#224; visionner tous les matches des deux &#233;quipes depuis le d&#233;but de cette Coupe du monde pour pr&#233;dire, sans trop se tromper, que ce choc se r&#233;glera avant tout dans le combat d'avants. Ce XV de la Rose est plus ancestral que jamais. "Par tradition, ils vont toujours au plus simple", explique Jacques Brunel, l'entra&#238;neur des avants tricolores. Un pack surpuissant et Wilkinson &#224; la baguette, la recette a fait ses preuves. Et les avants fran&#231;ais, &#224; l'image de Julien Bonnaire, ma&#238;trisent le sujet: "Les Anglais, s'ils peuvent faire mal en d&#233;blayant, ils feront mal, en restant dans les r&#232;gles. Mais nous, si on peut en prendre un dans les c&#244;tes dans un regroupement, on le prendra. Il faut se faire respecter." Coupe du monde ou pas, le "crunch" reste le "crunch"!


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour répondre à Mélaure, il ne s'agit nullement d'immodestie (d'autant que je ne supporte pas les Français) mais disons, d'intuition. Les Anglais vont avoir beaucoup de mal car les Français sont dopés à la gagne et à la motivation.
> 
> D'un autre côté, j'adore ces commentaires émouvants d'objectivités d'où il ressort que les autres trichent à la première occasion, perfides (Anglais) ou roublards (Argentins) ou sournois (tous les autres), utilisant les pires ficelles pour gagner. Tandis que la France, émissaire universel du _beau jeu_ (et, accessoirement, de ce fameux _french flair_) gagne héroïquement face à ces vilains, tout en défendant les valeurs d'Ovalie [à dire avec l'accent de Bernard Laporte pour faire plus vrai].
> Les autres trichent ; les Français ont du talent (et un peu de baraka à l'occasion, _cf._ une vague histoire d'en-avant tout-à-fait anecdotique).



En fait t'es fatiguant à la longue. C'est d'un chiant, mais t'as même pas idée.


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2007)

les neo zelandais tr&#232;s sport.. ont attaqu&#233; l'arbirtre arguant que son abitrage leur avait cout&#233; 17 points.
rien que &#231;a  (bon le en avant  )
http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,22555567-5003411,00.html


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait t'es fatiguant à la longue. C'est d'un chiant, mais t'as même pas idée.



back cat sort de ce corps :affraid:


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait t'es fatiguant &#224; la longue. C'est d'un chiant, mais t'as m&#234;me pas id&#233;e.


Mince alors. Brrr..
Ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est ce que font les Anglais, comme triche. Comme &#231;a, pour ma culture personnelle. Car ne pas aimer le jeu d'une &#233;quipe (et je ne vois qu'un Anglais pour aimer le jeu anglais) est une chose. L'accuser de tricher &#224; chaque regroupement est autre chose et me para&#238;t un brin excessif. J'aime mieux quand on argumente, quoi. 


naas a dit:


> les neo zelandais tr&#232;s sport.. ont attaqu&#233; l'arbirtre arguant que son abitrage leur avait cout&#233; 17 points.
> rien que &#231;a  (bon le en avant  )
> http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,22555567-5003411,00.html


Faut quand m&#234;me pas croire que le chauvinisme et la c*nnerie seraient exclusivement de notre c&#244;t&#233;  Je suppose qu'ils n'ont pas compt&#233; l'en-avant de Sivivatu vers Carter (?) dans ses 22, non siffl&#233; non plus, et qui aurait donn&#233; une bonne m&#234;l&#233;e pour les Fran&#231;ais. Et il doit y avoir d'autres d&#233;tails du m&#234;me genre au long du match.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est sans doute moins important ou valoris&#233; que meilleur buteur de CdM en foot, mais Vincent Clerc peut encore devenir le meilleur marqueur d'essai de cette coupe, ainsi que Bryan Habana, les autres postulants &#233;tant d&#233;j&#224; &#233;limin&#233;s.
Si (comme je le pense) on a une finale RSA-FRA, &#231;a pourrait faire une petite rivalit&#233; de plus, une cerise sur un gateau de finale.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait t'es fatiguant à la longue. C'est d'un chiant, mais t'as même pas idée.


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait t'es fatiguant à la longue. C'est d'un chiant, mais t'as même pas idée.



Il boit trop de thé ce garçon !

Ceci dit on n'a jamais dit que les anglais étaient mauvais. La perfidie albion n'est qu'une expression comme les autres, mais on n'est pas dupe. Quand j'écoute France Info et qu'ils comparent Bauxis à Wilkinson, je pouffe parce qu'ils n'ont rien à voir. Il y en a un qui est vraiment meilleur et record man en points dans la coupe par ailleurs.

Donc rien n'est joué, ils sont forts, et ce sera justement méritant si on gagne, pas parce qu'ils sont "perfides", mais parce que c'est une grosse équipe.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re nettement, ce genre de point de vue [et, accessoirement, je bois du caf&#233; et n'aime pas le jeu anglais, comme pr&#233;c&#233;demment indiqu&#233; &#8212; ce soir, c'est un match neutre, pour moi, avec l'espoir de voir un peu de jeu et pourquoi pas du suspense].

Je suis &#224; 100&#37; d'accord avec Bassman : le rugby n'a (plus) rien &#224; voir avec le foot. Et justement, je trouve dommageable que les habitudes du foot (chauvinisme, m&#233;pris de l'adversaire, soup&#231;on de malignit&#233; du corps arbitral etc.) se fassent plus courantes dans ce sport et mettent &#224; mal cette assertion.

Pour revenir au match : Beauxis semble bien un enjeu. Ce matin, &#224; la BBC, ils mettaient eux aussi en balance les ouvreurs Beauxis et Wilkinson et tablaient sur une mise sous pression du premier, le second sachant r&#233;pondre, fort de son exp&#233;rience, &#224; la pression adverse.  Allons-nous voir du jeu au pied ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

A mon avis, qui n'engage que moi et dont tout le monde a droit de se foutre, Bassman porte un jugement sur le jeu des anglais vu depuis le terrain. Il a jou&#233; avec certains des membres actuels de l'&#233;quipe de France sinon la plupart, et par cons&#233;quent a aussi jou&#233; contre certains des internationaux des autres pays. Dont les anglais. Et je pense qu'il est &#224; m&#234;me de qualifier le jeu des anglais de fa&#231;on plus fine que le p&#233;kin lambda chauvin, pro-fran&#231;ais et anti-tout-mais-surtout-anti-rosbif. Que son point de vue soit un peu subjectif, je le conc&#232;de mais ce qui le fait chier, je crois, et qu'il m'arr&#234;te si je me trompe, c'est que tu le prennes pour un p&#233;kin lambda du type beauf franchouillard, justement.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2007)

Il y a aussi d'autres nations (que la France) qui reprochent &#224; l'Angleterre de "fausser" certaines phases de jeu*...
- sur les touches...
- les rentr&#233;es en m&#234;l&#233;e...
- les phases diverses de regroupement...


Pour revenir sur le jeu de l'Argentine; quand je regarde un de leur match, j'ai l'impression de faire un retour en arri&#232;re dans les ann&#233;es 70 ou 80 avec un jeu typiquement anglo-saxon o&#249; les joueurs se "d&#233;barrassent" du ballon syst&#233;matiquement au pied par des chandelles ou du d&#233;gagement...
C'est assez frustrant et ennuyeux pour le spectateur, alors que par ailleurs les Argentins sont tr&#232;s bon au jeu ballon en main...






* et &#231;a a commenc&#233; &#224; la coupe du monde de 2003...


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Que son point de vue soit un peu subjectif, je le concède mais ce qui le fait chier, je crois, et qu'il m'arrête si je me trompe, c'est que tu le prennes pour un pékin lambda du type beauf franchouillard, justement.


OK ok ... Mais (et je le dis sans aucune ironie), éclairez notre lanterne sur les astuces des Anglois, vu qu'il n'est pas toujours évident de voir ça.
Qui plus est, il y a parfois des habitudes arbitrales variables suivant l'origine des arbitres qui font que ce qui est toléré ici ne l'est pas ailleurs. Je crois me souvenir qu'il y a 10-15 ans on se plaignait souvent de l'arbitrage anglo-saxon censément défavorable aux Français, justement sur les regroupements. La France se prenait facilement des pénalités à cause de cela : j'étais et je suis toujours bien en peine de savoir qui "a raison" dans ces affaires-là [c'est un peu comme au foot l'arbitrage des charges sur les gardiens : pas pareil suivant le côté du Channel].

Puisque l'on parle de ça : les Néo-Zélandais ne devraient pas trop se plaindre de l'en-avant sur l'essai français, au vu du laxisme des arbitres du Sud en cette matière. Voir le Super14 et le Tri-Nations de cette année (plusieurs essais Blacks avec en-avant de passe à deux mètres de la ligne d'en-but  )


tirhum a dit:


> Il y a aussi d'autres nations (que la France) qui reprochent à l'Angleterre de "fausser" certaines phases de jeu*...
> - sur les touches...
> - les rentrées en mêlée...
> - les phases diverses de regroupement...


Pour être franc, ça m'a totalement échappé dans les deux matches que j'ai vu avec l'Angleterre (RSA-ENG et AUS-ENG).


tirhum a dit:


> Pour revenir sur le jeu de l'Argentine; quand je regarde un de leur match, j'ai l'impression de faire un retour en arrière dans les années 70 ou 80 avec un jeu typiquement anglo-saxon où les joueurs se "débarrassent" du ballon systématiquement au pied par des chandelles ou du dégagement...
> C'est assez frustrant et ennuyeux pour le spectateur, alors que par ailleurs les Argentins sont très bon au jeu ballon en main...


D'accord aussi : à la main, ils sont assez adroits mais ils s'amusent à occuper le terrain. Faut dire qu'ils ont le joueur pour cela. Je les vois quand même mal battre (pour la première fois ?) la RSA en 1/2 d'une coupe du monde : en face, il y a du lourd (et du véloce aussi bien) assez bien organisé. Peut-être si les Boks ne retrouvent pas leurs botteurs.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> D'accord aussi : &#224; la main, ils sont assez adroits mais *ils s'amusent &#224; occuper le terrain. *Faut dire qu'ils ont le joueur pour cela. Je les vois quand m&#234;me mal battre (pour la premi&#232;re fois ?) la RSA en 1/2 d'une coupe du monde : en face, il y a du lourd (et du v&#233;loce aussi bien) assez bien organis&#233;. Peut-&#234;tre si les Boks ne retrouvent pas leurs botteurs.


&#199;a leur permet surtout de n'avoir qu'un seul joueur &#224; charger d&#232;s r&#233;ception du ballon* et de ne plus avoir une ligne de d&#233;fense organis&#233;e en face, de ce fait...
Donc, ballon en main, que valent ils sur une attaque au large ou en c&#244;t&#233; ferm&#233; ?!...
On ne le sait pas vraiment et en tout cas c'est pas face au Boks et &#224; leur d&#233;fense physique monumentale qu'ils vont essayer de prendre les intervalles ballon en main...
Si les Pumas gagnent demain (ils n'ont jamais gagn&#233; contre les Boks), va y'avoir du p'tit bois et une infirmerie remplie, &#224; priori...
Pour r&#233;sumer le jeu argentin &#224; grands coups de pied est l&#233;nifiant (c'est uniquement ma vision) et le jeu des Boks est &#224; la limite de la brutalit&#233;; on aura donc le droit &#224; une guerre des tranch&#233;es demain, ou l'arbitre aura pas mal de boulot, s&#251;rement...




*et &#233;ventuellement un Argentin &#224; la r&#233;ception...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, je ne ferai pas de d&#233;coupes de citations 

Le probl&#232;me de l'arbitrage ne doit pas se poser ici. L'arbitrage est international. &#199;a r&#232;gle la question pour la coupe du monde. Ensuite, je n'ai pas dit que Bassman &#233;tait objectif. Je pense m&#234;me qu'il a un avis tout &#224; fait subjectif &#224; vrai dire. Ce que je voulais dire par contre, c'est que son avis ne repose pas sur une beauferie franchouillarde. Rien de plus.

Au Rugby, les joueurs internationaux fran&#231;ais "n'aiment" pas les anglais. Ce sont un peu leurs "ennemis" pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s. Ou plut&#244;t leurs fr&#232;res ennemis. Enfin, peu importe. C'est un pr&#233;cepte. Je ne suis pas Rugbyman, mais j'interpr&#232;te et je connais Bassman. A titre de comparaison, et sans faire de hors sujet, j'ai moi &#233;t&#233; skieur en &#233;quipe de France, et je d&#233;teste les Italiens. A me foutre sur la gueule avec eux dans les troquets en station. De fa&#231;on syst&#233;matique. Mais au fond, je les aime bien quand m&#234;me et je n'envisage pas refaire de la comp&#233;tition internationale sans me mesurer &#224; ces putains de ritals  Pour perdre ou pour gagner. De toutes fa&#231;ons, apr&#232;s que le nez arr&#234;te de saigner, on se rebattra pour savoir qui va payer les tourn&#233;es&#8230;


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

OK  L'Anglais est certes notre meilleur ennemi. C'est l'entente cordiale, quoi (_"good game ..."_).

Je pense que les Fran&#231;ais en veulent l&#233;gitimement aux Anglais pour leur morgue pass&#233;e. On voit d'ailleurs tout le chemin parcouru par la France dans ce sport et on peut aussi noter que dans les trente derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, la France a fait un bond en mati&#232;re de sport collectif national.

Ce soir, en tous cas, il y aura au moins deux farouches supporters des Bleus : mes p'tits loups.

Et demain, je soutiendrai sans illusion le petit poucet des demis. Quant aux Boks, il me semble qu'ils ne vont pas _que_ casser du petit bois patagon. Ils ont d'autres atouts.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> A titre de comparaison, et sans faire de hors sujet, j'ai moi été skieur en équipe de France, et je déteste les Italiens. A me foutre sur la gueule avec eux dans les troquets en station. De façon systématique. Mais au fond, je les aime bien quand même et je n'envisage pas refaire de la compétition internationale sans me mesurer à ces putains de ritals  Pour perdre ou pour gagner. De toutes façons, après que le nez arrête de saigner, on se rebattra pour savoir qui va payer les tournées



Ces slalomeurs, c'est vraiment des bourrins.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> Quant aux Boks, il me semble qu'ils ne vont pas _que_ casser du petit bois patagon. Ils ont d'autres atouts.


Je parlais juste de la (principale) conséquence probable pour les Argentins... 
Les Boks ont bien sûr d'autres "qualités", même si je trouve qu'ils balaient le terrain sur la largeur sans vraiment trouver les intervalles comme savent le faire d'autres équipes...
_(Je ne parle pas de Habana, 'videmment !)_


----------



## fpoil (13 Octobre 2007)

Bon match &#224; tous,

au menu : st emilion, pat&#233; ardennais, jambon cru et tomme d'abondance...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Bon match à tous,
> 
> au menu : st emilion, paté ardennais, jambon cru et tomme d'abondance...



Ben moi c'est quenelles lyonnaises 

Mais j'ai pas trouvé de pudding !!!

On se fera peut-être une crême anglaise


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

Let's go


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

mem début que la semaine dernière .. les anglais semblent dominer .. va falloir la rentrée de dominici, michalak et chabal en deuxième période!
:rateau:


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> mem début que la semaine dernière .. les anglais semblent dominer .. va falloir la rentrée de dominici, michalak et chabal en deuxième période!
> :rateau:



Les français sont repassé devant et l'essai anglais a quand même été aidé par la distraction de la défense. On se demande ou ils regardaient ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous voyez la m&#234;me chose que moi, mais sur les m&#234;l&#233;es et et les mauls&#8230; les anglais font ce que d&#233;crivait Bassou&#8230;


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

Leur mêlée fait 90 kilo de plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous voyez la m&#234;me chose que moi, mais sur les m&#234;l&#233;es et et les mauls&#8230; les anglais font ce que d&#233;crivait Bassou&#8230;


Qui?


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous voyez la même chose que moi, mais sur les mêlées et et les mauls les anglais font ce que décrivait Bassou


oui oui oui on a compris


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

la mêlée anglaise est plus lourde ...

enfin, on mène quand même!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> oui oui oui on a compris


Sans d&#233;conner ? :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

avantage du rugby sur le foot c'est qu'il ya des points et du suspense à la fois ... 
en foot, les 0-0  ou les 1-0 qui s'éternisent , ce n'est pas très vivant ..
là ya du 5-6 mais super suspense


----------



## Chang (13 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> là ya du 5-6 mais super suspense



A la mi-temps en effet ... :rateau: ...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> avantage du rugby sur le foot c'est qu'il ya des points et du suspense à la fois ...
> en foot, les 0-0  ou les 1-0 qui s'éternisent , ce n'est pas très vivant ..
> là ya du 5-6 mais super suspense



c'est quand même pauvre ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

avec ce genre de score , on est à l'abri de rien!    y compris de wilkinson , ni de pire!


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> A la mi-temps en effet ... :rateau: ...


Tiens?

Tu peux voir le match toi?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

On va tous crever !!!  ou pire !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On va tous crever !!!  ou pire !!!


  j'adore! 9-8!


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

y en a certains qui gâchent trop le boulot des autres ...

Ca va être dur !


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

l'angleterre prend le dessus dans le jeu , là ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

'tin le match à la c..! faut faire le break!


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

Drop sur le poteau, petite p&#233;nalit&#233; gentille de M.Kaplan (pour une fois on va peut-&#234;tre en dire du bien  ). C'est serr&#233;.
On sent comme une tension. Mais je verrais bien un essai fran&#231;ais &#224; la 70e.

J'oubliais : sympa, la perc&#233;e de Robinson.

Mais la p&#233;riode anglaise semble finie, sans avoir marqu&#233; de points.


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

Ha mince c'était pas encore loin mais non ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

P'tain, qui'z'y fouttent l'essai !


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est rat&#233; pour la 70e 

Il y a quand m&#234;me pas mal de petites erreurs dont les Anglais profitent mal, ce qui est plut&#244;t bon signe pur la France.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

si ça finit à 9-8 bravo mais un match de surplace et de tensions terrible! oula! pénalité anglaise à sept minutes!


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est pass&#233;. &#199;a sent le vent de folie final ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

Holy Shit !

11-9


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

Bon plus que 5 min et on va droit vers la claque ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

bon bin , faut rentrer à la maison, on va être cocus les gars! je coupe la télé!


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> bon bin , faut rentrer à la maison, on va être cocus les gars! je coupe la télé!



C'est clair les anglais jouent beaucoup mieux maintenant.


----------



## arthur74 (13 Octobre 2007)

a ben la ... c'est foutu


----------



## huexley (13 Octobre 2007)

arthur74 a dit:


> a ben la ... c'est foutu



dommage qu'il y ai eu tant de perte de ballon, je suis pas fan de rugby mais c etait sympa a regarder


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2007)

Perdu...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

Merde !


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est fini. Comme en 1999 : battre les Blacks, finalement, &#231;a ne suffit pas. Il y a toujours des &#233;quipes solides (quoique pas super inspir&#233;es) pour emb&#234;ter les Fran&#231;ais.
On peut dire que le match a &#233;t&#233; tendu.

Les Anglais vont donc se reprendre une t&#244;le contre les Boks ?

Une note : j'aime bien les commentaires de Lacroix, supporter enthousiaste mais lucide et bon joueur. Enfin, je trouve.

Deux : je me demande si je n'ai pas vu quelques mains anglaises tenter de gratter quelques ballons, en effet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Victoire méritée des Anglais. L'essai de Lewsey en tout début de rencontre nous coûte cher, mais pas autant que tous les ballons perdus par les Bleus.

Rendez-vous dans quatre ans.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

Vous croyez que la fatigue de la semaine derni&#232;re a pes&#233;, ce soir, pour trouver le dernier influx pour l'essai ?


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2007)

tain la haine .... No comment


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Octobre 2007)

ayé ! cocus! 
tf1 ne fera pas de bonnes affaires avec la finale ! car là forcément on aura les boules de voir l'équipe qui nous a virés en finale! 
on aurait du mettre un essai! 
l'erreur du début on la paye sec!
dire que c'etait l'équipe de france la plus motivée la plus forte depuis longtemps et tout et tout ! sarko va devoir faire triste ..laporte est ministre mais bon bref ... 
ah lalala que de consequences! la croissance ne sera pas relancée!
'tin ces rugbymen ! quels nuls! ah lalala vive le foot d'il ya dix ans! c'était quand même mieux :rateau:


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

Sans aucun mauvais esprit (promis), je trouve que les Anglais ont gagn&#233; la bataille tactique ce soir comme les Fran&#231;ais l'avaient fait samedi &#224; Cardiff.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Vous croyez que la fatigue de la semaine dernière a pesé, ce soir, pour trouver le dernier influx pour l'essai ?



Ils avaient le physique, ils n'ont pas eu la manière.

C'était bien la peine de sortir les Blacks pour finir comme ça. :hein:


----------



## samoussa (13 Octobre 2007)

c'est &#224; dire qu'un quart de finale ce n'est pas la finale. Combien de ballons perdus en deuxi&#232;me periode?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Sans aucun mauvais esprit (promis), je trouve que les Anglais ont gagné la bataille tactique ce soir comme les Français l'avaient fait samedi à Cardiff.


Évidemment, ce n'était pas le même match et les Anglais n'ont pas verrouillé le jeu pendant toute la durée de la rencontre comme l'avaient fait les Français face aux Néo-Zélandais, mais si l'on ne considère que la seconde période, la réponse est clairement oui.


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

H&#233; bien voil&#224;, y a de quoi &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u, mais bon quand on voit le nombre d'actions qu'ils ont eu et pas &#234;tre capable de marquer, h&#233; bien voil&#224;.

Les anglais sont plus forts, encore une fois. Bravo &#224; eux, ils ont su &#234;tre d&#233;cisif et surtout au meilleur moment, 5 minutes avant la fin.

Et franchement je ne crois pas que la France aura la coupe du monde un jour si elle ne peux pas l'avoir chez elle apr&#232;s avoir battu les blacks ...


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ils avaient le physique, ils n'ont pas eu la manière.
> 
> C'était bien la peine de sortir les Blacks pour finir comme ça. :hein:


Ça, ça ... c'est vraiment ce que j'avais en tête (et préférais ne pas dire ...)
Tout ça pour ça. Mais bon, c'est quoi la c*nnerie ?
La défaite contre l'Argentine !!! Car on aurait pu avoir ze finale (la seule qui soit intéressante, finalement). Tandis que là ...


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2007)

Je suis d&#233;pit&#233;.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben maintenant que nos meilleurs ennemis sont passés, je suis pour eux en finale.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que je pourrai &#234;tre pour l'Argentine


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Ouais. Vaut mieux avoir &#233;t&#233; battu par les futurs champions. Y'a moins &#224; regretter. Le premier essai fait mal. Mais a &#233;t&#233; compens&#233; par le pied de bois de wilkinson sur la moiti&#233; du match au moins. il en a rat&#233; beaucoup, sans parler du poteau, on a eu une moule pas possible. Par contre, sur la fin&#8230; y'a pas grand chose &#224; dire. On &#233;tait en dessous  

Dommage, dommage.

Bravo les fran&#231;ais pour un tr&#232;s beau parcours et il y a eu du beau jeu et quelques r&#234;ves r&#233;alis&#233;s. Et maintenant, vivent les anglais !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est moche pour Ibanez, Pelous........

Dr&#244;lement d&#233;cu pour eux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2007)

Z'avez vu la pub nike a la fin du match?
"Ensemble nous sommes tomb&#233;s, ensemble nous nous rel&#233;verons".


  

Z'ont tout pr&#233;vu, hein?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

Ou&#233;p, c'que j'm'suis dit, mais par contre apr&#232;s la pub "on remontera" on voit une pub "tous derri&#232;re la france pour la coupe du monde de rugby"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Z'avez vu la pub nike a la fin du match?
> "Ensemble nous sommes tomb&#233;s, ensemble nous nous rel&#233;verons".
> 
> 
> ...


Ah&#8230; &#231;a, c'est clair. Le vainqueur du mondial, c'est tf1 de toutes fa&#231;ons&#8230;


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2007)

[Oups: je r&#233;agissais &#224; un post de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente. Damn !]

C'est vrai qu'en plus Wilki en a loup&#233; plus d'un, de coup de pied. Le drop sur le poteau, pour le spectateur, &#231;a fait un peu "signe du destin". Ouais. Bin Wilkinson, on dirait qu'il s'en fout du destin 

Bizarre deuxi&#232;me p&#233;riode avec un gros temps Anglais puis un temps Fran&#231;ais avec quasi-l'essai. Puis ... un peu de brouillard et de bagarre pour la balle. Et un plaquage haut vraiment pas m&#233;chant. Un drop et hop! &#199;a tient &#224; rien, cette affaire !

En tous cas, le suspense &#233;tait au rendez-vous.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Et un plaquage haut vraiment pas méchant.


Pas méchant, mais bien réel et sanctionné comme il se doit.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Ouaip. C'&#233;tait une faute b&#234;te. Mais bon. On n'est pas &#224; leur place sur le terrain. Les fautes, on les fait souvent sans m&#234;me s'en rendre compte 

Gros suspense en tout cas&#8230; oui.


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Octobre 2007)

I am going to piuk (vomit) !!!
Quand je pense qu'on a sorti la meilleure &#233;quipe du monde et qu'on se prive de la voir jouer, et que le rosts sont toujours l&#224; &#224; nous narguer, c'est trop !!


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas m&#233;chant, mais bien r&#233;el et sanctionn&#233; comme il se doit.



Ca se voit que tu as jamais jou&#233; &#224; la sioule toi


BackCat a dit:


> Et maintenant, vivent les anglais !!



pas pour moi


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et maintenant, vivent les anglais !!


Alors là plutôt crever! 
A mort l'anglois!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

Nan, l'anglais, pas l'anglaise !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ca se voit que tu as jamais jou&#233; &#224; la sioule toi
> 
> 
> pas pour moi


Je te l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit : je ne m'adresse pas &#224; toi. Donc, je m'en fous&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ca se voit que tu as jamais joué à la sioule toi.


Je suis bien trop craintif pour ça. Par ailleurs, il s'agissait de rugby. Au cas où.


----------



## Nexka (13 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Alors là plutôt crever!
> A mort l'anglois!



Pareil  

Non mais c'est vrai, zont brulés Jeanne quand même ...


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je te l'ai déjà dit : je ne m'adresse pas à toi. Donc, je m'en fous



Toi tu me soules, c'est pas le moment de me gonfler


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Octobre 2007)

Allez quoi, même si on les a bien pendues ce soir, ce n'est que du sport .... on a passé l'âge de ces c...........ies


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Toi tu me soules, c'est pas le moment de me gonfler





Ouai, sinon après tu vas mal dormir !  

Arrêtez de vous prendre la tête pour ça, c'est triste mais bon....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Toi tu me soules, c'est pas le moment de me gonfler


Pas le moment de te gonfler ? Roooh&#8230; Ben alors ma c0uille ? On perd sa contenance ? 


Mais non mais non  &#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec le Rugby messieurs  Rien du tout


----------



## bluheim (13 Octobre 2007)

Excellente soirée, défaite méritée des français et on va enfin pouvoir de nouveau allumer la TV et la radio sans être assommés par le marketing rugbystique. Ouf.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Allons allons&#8230; &#231;a fait du bien au rugby tout &#231;a. Il &#233;tait temps qu'on en parle un peu plus.  C'est pas tout le temps non plus, hein ?


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Octobre 2007)

bluheim a dit:


> Excellente soir&#233;e, d&#233;faite m&#233;rit&#233;e des fran&#231;ais et on va enfin pouvoir de nouveau allumer la TV et la radio sans &#234;tre assomm&#233;s par le marketing rugbystique. Ouf.



Piti&#233; non pas &#231;&#224; !! je veux dire ce genre de commentaire (hormis qu'on m&#233;rite un peu quand m&#234;me - mais pour la deuxi&#232;me partie, au secour).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Allons allons ça fait du bien au rugby tout ça. Il était temps qu'on en parle un peu plus.  C'est pas tout le temps non plus, hein ?


Le fait est que je redoute les effets de la médiatisation outrancière de cette coup du monde dans notre pays. Bien sûr, je ne tiens pas absolument à ce que le rugby reste confiné aux prés de mon sud-ouest natal, mais tout de même On a beau dire que ce sport porte des valeurs qui devraient lui épargner les affres du consumérisme, je n'en crois rien. Cette société ne sait que broyer ce qu'elle adore.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2007)

bluheim a dit:


> Excellente soirée, défaite méritée des français et on va enfin pouvoir de nouveau allumer la TV et la radio sans être assommés par le marketing rugbystique. Ouf.



Le jogging de Sarkozy, il n'y a pas mieux, c'est sûr !


----------



## Nexka (14 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le fait est que je redoute les effets de la médiatisation outrancière de cette coup du monde dans notre pays. Bien sûr, je ne tiens pas absolument à ce que le rugby reste confiné aux prés de mon sud-ouest natal, mais tout de même On a beau dire que ce sport porte des valeurs qui devraient lui épargner les affres du consumérisme, je n'en crois rien. Cette société ne sait que broyer ce qu'elle adore.



Bah demain la France aura tout oublié.... Regarde pour les Barjots... Il y a encore des matchs de hand ball à la TV?  
On est dans la mouvence star'ac, aussitot adoré, aussitot oublié :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Bah demain la France aura tout oublié.... Regarde pour les Barjots... Il y a encore des matchs de hand ball à la TV?


Là c'est un peu différent tout de même ! Droits de diffusion pour TF1 (qui ne s'était jamais vraiment souciée du rugby jusqu'alors), records d'audience (à égalité avec les meilleures audiences du foot) J'ai du mal à croire à la théorie du feu de paille. Nous verrons.


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

C'est peut-être embêtant pour l'engouement pour le Rugby du coup. Le foot va vite tout re-truster après ça ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

finalement ... pourquoi c'est y donc qu'on a perdu ? !! nous qu'on était invicibles coute que coute jusqu'au bout! ?? hein pourquoi? 

( j'adore ce "nous" collectif qui nous implique en faux semblant! :rateau: )


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pitié non pas çà !! je veux dire ce genre de commentaire (hormis qu'on mérite un peu quand même - mais pour la deuxième partie, au secour).



c'est vrai que c'est l'effet loupe de la télé au moindre événement ... mais un événement chasse l'autre et le noie tout autant qu'il l'a laissé se gonfler auparavant


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

Il nous feront pas autant que avec le foot apr&#232;s le CDM de 98 vu qu'on a pas gagn&#233;


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2007)

Le rugby est quand m&#234;me d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sent depuis longtemps, ne serait-ce qu'avec le tournoi et les quelques test-matches chaque ann&#233;e, ainsi que la finale du Championnat. Contrairement au hand qui malgr&#233; l'extramidable Jackson Richarson (et tous ses copains bien p&#233;chus) ne perce pas vraiment [plut&#244;t Eurosport ou Sport+ que TF1/C+ disons].

Pour ceux qui aiment, on peut voir les Tri-Nations et le Super-14 sur C+ depuis pas mal de temps [quel pied !] sans compter les retransmissions de plus en plus "pro" du Top 14.

Le foot n'est pas encore rattrap&#233;, mais le Rugby est loin d'&#234;tre absent.


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2007)

Je suis en train de re-regarder le match et l'action drop-sur-le-poteau encha&#238;n&#233; avec perc&#233;e de Robinson, c'est quand m&#234;me pas mal.


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis en train de re-regarder le match et l'action drop-sur-le-poteau enchaîné avec percée de Robinson, c'est quand même pas mal.



Personne ne dis que c'est volé ! Finalement on a de la chance parce ni Robinson, ni Wilkinson n'étaient dans un grand jour de réussite. Sinon qu'est-ce qu'on aurait pris !!! Au moins 20 points de plus je pense.


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Personne ne dis que c'est volé ! Finalement on a de la chance parce ni Robinson, ni Wilkinson n'étaient dans un grand jour de réussite. Sinon qu'est-ce qu'on aurait pris !!! Au moins 20 points de plus je pense.



Si on avait été dans un grand jour on leur aurais mis plein d'essais aussi remarque hein


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

où c'est t'y qu'on a été plus faibles que les anglais ce soir ? la mêlée ? les drops ? la défense ?


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2007)

Je dirais : dans l'agressivit&#233;. On voit bien les Anglais &#234;tre tr&#232;s rapides au soutien, comme lors du match contre l'Australie, et d&#233;fendre comme des fous.

Par ailleurs, il me semble que Elissalde a bien vu le truc : &#231;a s'est jou&#233; &#224; un rebond, une cuiller, un drop ... Cette cuiller, pfiou ... , elle &#233;vite vraiment l'essai (parce que l&#224;, Clerc &#233;tait bien parti).

Je trouve aussi que, globalement, ces malins d'Anglais (blanchis sous le harnois) ont mieux exploit&#233; les moments importants, notamment en d&#233;fense.

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, on sent moins de tranchant pour les Fran&#231;ais et je crois que les 177 plaquages de la semaine derni&#232;re ont eu du mal &#224; &#234;tre encaiss&#233;s.


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> o&#249; c'est t'y qu'on a &#233;t&#233; plus faibles que les anglais ce soir ? la m&#234;l&#233;e ? les drops ? la d&#233;fense ?


Garder le ballon au chaud dans les regroupements*...






*"On" a perdu plein de ballons dans les regroupements; z'ont &#233;t&#233; bien plus fort que nous dans ces phases l&#224;...


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le fait est que je redoute les effets de la médiatisation outrancière de cette coup du monde dans notre pays. Bien sûr, je ne tiens pas absolument à ce que le rugby reste confiné aux prés de mon sud-ouest natal, mais tout de même On a beau dire que ce sport porte des valeurs qui devraient lui épargner les affres du consumérisme, je n'en crois rien. Cette société ne sait que broyer ce qu'elle adore.


Je plussoie... et ça m'ennuie..... :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

donc fatigue , et manque de rythme , de "gnak" ...?  
tristoune comme constat final . 
( ça fait penser à certains grands joueurs de tennis qui ne gagnent jamais roland garros par fatigue due au soleil ou à des matchs aux échanges trop longs ... ... )c'est toujours décevant comme impression quand la défaite tient à de la fatigue et non pas à un vrai combat ... d'un autre côté les anglais plus âgés en moyenne avaient eux aussi un match difficile en quart de finale ...


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2007)

73' : renvoi au 22 de Traille. Franchement pas terrible : balanc&#233; sur les Anglais, aucun Fran&#231;ais &#224; moins de 15m. R&#233;sultat : petite attaque anglaise, plaquage haut, p&#233;nalit&#233;, 11-9

Voil&#224; une erreur _tactique_ : fatigue, manque de lucidit&#233; ?

En seconde p&#233;riode, le jeu au pied fran&#231;ais n'a pas &#233;t&#233; aussi pr&#233;cis qu'en premi&#232;re.


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

heu .. c'est moi ou traille n'a pas été très inspiré ce soir ...?  (d'un côté faudrait pas qu'il endosse tout l'échec sur lui ... mais entre le début et ce genre de coup de pied ...   )


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2007)

Je dirais qu'il a eu au moins deux absences f&#226;cheuses (1' et 73') et que, comme ses co&#233;quipiers, son jeu est devenu moins efficace avec le temps. En clair, les Anglais ont r&#233;ussi leur travail de sape.


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

conclusion: on a battus ceux qui étaient les meilleurs mais on est tombés sur meilleur que nous! décevant


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> conclusion: on a battus ceux qui étaient les meilleurs mais on est tombés sur meilleur que nous! décevant



Ils sont pas champions du monde en titre ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2007)

Cette essai d'entr&#233;e n'avait pas lieu d'&#234;tre: Trail fait une grossi&#232;re erreur en se loupant sur le rebond. Il aurait pu prendre le ballon est sortir en touche cela aurait &#233;t&#233; peut &#234;tre mieux.

Quand je pense qu'on les a mach&#233; lors des 2 matchs pr&#233;paratoires!  

Une chose est sure, les Anglais, m&#234;me avec une &#233;quipe moyenne (faut dire ce qui est leur jeu n'a pas &#233;t&#233; transcendant) savent &#234;tre l&#224; lors des rendez-vous importants! 
De notre c&#244;t&#233;, les francais ont-ils subit une absence de jus, de gniak, ayant tout donn&#233; contre les Blacks: c'est possible, mais n'explique pas tous.

Il est temps de reconstruire une nouvelle &#233;quipe en int&#233;grant davantage de jeunes: Ibanez, pelous, De Villiers, vous avez fait les bonnes heures de l'&#233;quipe de France mais il faut maintenant laisser la porte (laporte ??!!) ouverte &#224; ceux qui pointent leur nez.


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Octobre 2007)

Je ne suis m&#234;me pas d&#233;&#231;u tant cet &#233;chec &#233;tait pr&#233;visible...

Je fais partie de ceux qui consid&#232;rent que la lecture de la _lettre_ de Guy M&#244;quet est infiniment moins instructive que celle de l'_Etrange d&#233;faite_ de Marc Bloch pour nos &#233;coliers autant que pour nos dirigeants...

Nous expliquer pendant des mois que l'&#233;quipe de France est un groupe ind&#233;fectible de 30 joueurs pour finalement nous reconduire la m&#234;me &#233;quipe que celle contre les ABs comme si ce match &#233;pique, gagn&#233; aussi gr&#226;ce &#224; un coup du sort n'&#233;tait pas un exploit. Comment dire...

Je garde aussi au travers de la gorge les matchs donn&#233;s au Pays de Galles sous de fallacieux pr&#233;textes... Peut-on imaginer par exemple l'Allemagne organisant une coupe du monde de football et offrant le match Allemagne-Italie &#224; la Pologne ?

Bravo aux anglais et &#231;a me co&#251;te de le dire: comme souvent dans l'adversit&#233; ils ont remont&#233; la pente que nous avons descendue.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2007)

Et ben, ça fait mal au cur de perdre comme ça... Enfin bref, reste la troisième à remporter.



bluheim a dit:


> Excellente soirée, défaite méritée des français et on va enfin pouvoir de nouveau allumer la TV et la radio sans être assommés par le marketing rugbystique. Ouf.



bluheim tu me déçois énormément.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> donc fatigue , et manque de rythme , de "gnak" ...?
> tristoune comme constat final .
> ( *ça fait penser à certains grands joueurs de tennis qui ne gagnent jamais roland garros par fatigue due au soleil ou à des matchs aux échanges trop longs *... ... )c'est toujours décevant comme impression quand la défaite tient à de la fatigue et non pas à un vrai combat ... d'un autre côté les anglais plus âgés en moyenne avaient eux aussi un match difficile en quart de finale ...



!!! ces très grands joueurs dont tu parles sont des spécialistes de surface rapide et pas de la terre battue. C'est la principale raison. Mc Enroe, Connors, Edberg, Sampras, Becker... Tous ont gagné des tournois du grand chelem sauf Rolland Garros.

Les anglais ont gagné par leur réalisme et leur force. Qu'on aime ou pas leur jeu, ils sont efficaces, comme les italiens au foot.

Pourquoi dire qu'on a mal joué? Quand on a simplement trouvé plus fort en face. Je n'aime pas non plus leur jeu, si la finale est Argentine Angleterre: sur que je vais faire autre chose.


----------



## bluheim (14 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> bluheim tu me déçois énormément.



Faut regarder la réalité en face : pendant cette coupe du monde, le rugby a eu droit au même traitement que le football ! En d'autres termes, tout a été fait pour que tout le monde se sente obligé d'apprécier le rugby. Partout, dans tous les médias, dans la rue, on a fait comprendre au français que s'il n'appréciait pas le rugby, il n'était pas normal (voire même, à la limite, il n'était pas un bon français qui supporte son pays - ceux qui comme moi préfèrent de très loin le jeu néo-zélandais en ont fait les frais récemment en supportant les Blacks plutôt que l'EDF), on a encore entendu les mantras imbéciles "tous derrière l'équipe de France" comme si le sport se limitait à la nationalité d'une équipe plutôt qu'à la qualité du jeu, on a eu droit aux femmes des joueurs à la TV, à ce qu'ils prenaient au petit déjeuner, à leurs superstitions, comment ils enfilaient leurs chaussettes, etc, etc.

Toutes ces choses me semblent bien loin de l'esprit du rugby et bien plus proche de celui d'un sport-business comme le foot. Ca ne fait pas de mal une défaite comme celle d'hier soir. Ca remettra probablement les idées en place de tout le monde et devrait au moins pendant un temps calmer les ardeurs consuméristes des chaînes de TV et des sponsors de tout poil.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2007)

bluheim a dit:


> Faut regarder la réalité en face : pendant cette coupe du monde, le rugby a eu droit au même traitement que le football ! En d'autres termes, tout a été fait pour que tout le monde se sente obligé d'apprécier le rugby. Partout, dans tous les médias, dans la rue, on a fait comprendre au français que s'il n'appréciait pas le rugby, il n'était pas normal (voire même, à la limite, il n'était pas un bon français qui supporte son pays - ceux qui comme moi préfèrent de très loin le jeu néo-zélandais en ont fait les frais récemment en supportant les Blacks plutôt que l'EDF), on a encore entendu les mantras imbéciles "tous derrière l'équipe de France" comme si le sport se limitait à la nationalité d'une équipe plutôt qu'à la qualité du jeu, on a eu droit aux femmes des joueurs à la TV, à ce qu'ils prenaient au petit déjeuner, à leurs superstitions, comment ils enfilaient leurs chaussettes, etc, etc.
> 
> Toutes ces choses me semblent bien loin de l'esprit du rugby et bien plus proche de celui d'un sport-business comme le foot. Ca ne fait pas de mal une défaite comme celle d'hier soir. Ca remettra probablement les idées en place de tout le monde et devrait au moins pendant un temps calmer les ardeurs consuméristes des chaînes de TV et des sponsors de tout poil.



C'est le jeu. La coupe du monde se joue en France, l'équipe de France est en demi-finale après une victoire inespérée face à la Nouvelle-Zélande, qu'est-ce que t'espérais? Evidement que les médias se sont enflammés, évidement qu'on à eu droit à de la pub dans tous les coins, et alors? L'équipe de France en est-elle responsable pour autant? Elle a fait ce qu'on attendait d'eux, c'est à dire jouer au Rugby. Le reste n'est que du bruit point barre.


----------



## bluheim (14 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'équipe de France en est-elle responsable pour autant? Elle a fait ce qu'on attendait d'eux, c'est à dire jouer au Rugby.



Oui, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mais je n'ai pas plus d'affection pour eux que pour n'importe quelle autre équipe.


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2007)

Vive le sport pratiqué par tous !

A bas le sport professionnel !

Ouf ! On l'a échappé belle !

Un peu de tranquillité !


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Vive le sport pratiqué par tous !
> 
> A bas le sport professionnel !
> 
> ...



Elle est ou ma bombe à loustic ? ...    

Donc voila ça à péché coté supporter aussi. Ca explique bien des choses


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2007)

je pr&#233;f&#232;re que les anglais passent plut&#244;t que les blacks qui ont la grosse t&#234;te  
les vieux auraient du partir pour ce match ou plutot ce non match...
le bon c&#244;t&#233; c'est que sarkozy ne va pas se la p&#233;t&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Ah&#8230; &#231;a y est. Maintenant, on va avoir droit &#224; toutes les conneries habituelles  Chouette&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je préfère que les anglais passent plutôt que les blacks qui ont la grosse tête(...)



Que je sache l'humilité n'a jamais été une vertu anglaise...


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah&#8230; &#231;a y est. Maintenant, on va avoir droit &#224; toutes les conneries habituelles  Chouette&#8230; :sleep:


 
Bon... il est vrai que le trip cocardier c'est un peu sao&#251;lant...
Si j'aime le rugby c'est pour le jeu en lui m&#234;me et son &#233;tat d'esprit*...
Et l&#224; je suis un peu orphelin; plus d'&#233;quipes que j'aime pour la qualit&#233; de leur rugby...  
Blacks, France (quand elle joue ballon en main), Irlande, Galles, etc...
Je vais regarder l'autre demi-finale mais sans grande conviction au vu du type de jeu que vont proposer ces &#233;quipes...



*diff&#233;rence nette avec le foot qui exacerbe les nationalismes sur certaines comp&#233;titions... 



Voyez quoi comme finale, vous ?!...


----------



## macaddicted (14 Octobre 2007)

les français ont été battus par le tapage populiste sarkosien, c'est bien fait pour sa gueule !
dommage pour le rugby et le sport en général ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> les français ont été battus par le tapage populiste sarkosien, c'est bien fait pour sa gueule !
> dommage pour le rugby et le sport en général ...


Justement...
Si on se concentrait un peu sur le rugby, là...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Et voil&#224;&#8230; encore un autre cr&#233;tin. 

Ah punaise !!!!! Lieu : Poitou Charentes. Tout s'explique. :sleep:


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> les fran&#231;ais ont &#233;t&#233; battus par le tapage populiste sarkosien, c'est bien fait pour sa gueule !
> dommage pour le rugby et le sport en g&#233;n&#233;ral ...



D&#233;j&#224; que je suis s&#233;rieusement abattu par la d&#233;faite hier, il faudrait pas non plus que ce fil devienne p&#233;nible &#224; lire, et franchement l&#224; c'est p&#233;nible :hein:


----------



## macaddicted (14 Octobre 2007)

mon troll du dimanche matin :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> les français ont été battus par le tapage populiste sarkosien, c'est bien fait pour sa gueule !
> dommage pour le rugby et le sport en général ...



Je trouve que l'astrologie est une vaste supercherie ce n'est pas pour autant que je souhaite la non qualification de l'équipe de France de football à cause de Domenech:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et voil&#224;&#8230; encore un autre cr&#233;tin.
> 
> Ah punaise !!!!! Lieu : Poitou Charentes. Tout s'explique. :sleep:




Je propose qu'on arr&#234;te les conneries. Sinon, je vous rappelle la grande phrase de Bernard Laporte apr&#232;s le quart de finale : "On a &#233;t&#233; grand comme notre pr&#233;sident". Et apr&#232;s la demie, donc ?

Si cet esp&#232;ce d'abruti et son mentor politique n'avaient pas tout m&#233;lang&#233;, sport, image, affairisme, politique et gouvernement, on entendrait pas ces conneries-l&#224;.

Et peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me que je n'aurais pas vu ces sc&#232;nes &#224; la con dans les rues de ma ville, hier soir, ces gamins qui ne comprennent rien au rugby, s'en cognent, mais sont venus parce que &#231;a brille. Aussi cons que des supporters de foot.

Mon avis sur le match ? Ben si tu laisse l'anglais t'emp&#234;cher de jouer, tu  perds. Ce qui m'&#233;tonne c'est qu'on ne connaisse toujours pas cette le&#231;on, &#224; la F&#233;d&#233;ration Fran&#231;aise de Rugby.
Ah oui, pis aussi, faudra que le prochain entraineur leur rappelle bien, aux joueurs, qu'un match commence &#224; la premi&#232;re minute, et finit &#224; la derni&#232;re.


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2007)

Bon y'a pu qu' &#224; savoir cet aprem contre qui ont va jouer pour la 3eme place quand m&#234;me...c'est pas fini.
Si c'est les argentins, je donne pas cher de leur peau...


----------



## Chang (14 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah punaise !!!!! Lieu : Poitou Charentes. Tout s'explique. :sleep:



:mouais:


----------



## Nexka (14 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, je vous rappelle la grande phrase de Bernard Laporte après le quart de finale : "On a été grand comme notre président". Et après la demie, donc ?



NON???  
Il a vraiment dit ça   

Purée faut que je m'achète une TV, je ratte de grands fous rires   


Sinon le 1/4 je suis allée le voir sur écran géant à Versailles, et la 1/2 sur écran géant aussi, et l'ambiance était assez sympa, pas de "footalisation" des supporteurs.  Justement je pense qu'il y avait un bon mélange "vrais supporteurs de rugby depuis toujours" et petits nioubes qui se sont adaptés. :love: 
Mais c'était peut être pas partout pareil...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> :mouais:


Laisse mon Chang.
`
Le matou est farceur, et il cherche le duel en ce moment.
Ignorons le du haut de notre superbe.


----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2007)

ce fil va finir en eau de boudin ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

Un p'tit effort concentrez vous sur l'autre demie-finale !...
Qui ?!...
Sur quel score ?!...

bompi va nous dire "Argentine" !...  
Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais les Boks en finale, tout de m&#234;me...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un p'tit effort concentrez vous sur l'autre demie-finale !...




*Comment dire...*
ah oui : 

on s'en cague.




:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> ce fil va finir en eau de boudin ...


Ce fil ne finira en eau de boudin que si chacun se croit en devoir de r&#233;pondre &#224; des messages qui n'en valent pas la peine.
Il est certain qu'une victoire de l'&#233;quipe de France aurait eu un impact sur la cote de popularit&#233; de certains hommes politiques. C'est stupide, mais c'est toujours le cas.
Cela &#233;tant pos&#233;, la politique n'a pas sa place au Bar. Des sujets peuvent &#234;tre ouverts au Comptoir pour celles et ceux qui le souhaitent.
Il me semble pr&#233;f&#233;rable de s'en tenir au sport lui-m&#234;me.



tirhum a dit:


> Un p'tit effort concentrez vous sur l'autre demie-finale !...
> Qui ?!...
> Sur quel score ?!...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Un p'tit effort concentrez vous sur l'autre demie-finale !...
> Qui ?!...
> Sur quel score ?!...
> 
> ...



Afrique du sud 21 - 14 contre l'Argentine.


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Afrique du sud 21 - 14 contre l'Argentine.


Avec un essai de B.Habana ?!.... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec un essai de B.Habana ?!.... :love:



Of course.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

Superbe tout ces messages "c la faute aux médias" "c'est bien fait pour la gueule a sarko" :love:
Il serait ptet temps de vous rendre compte que c'est les personnes au QI égal au votre qui se font allègrement manipuler et engendrent encore plus que les autres moutons cette connerie. 

"Mais nan, nous on est contre, donc on peut pas s'faire manipuler, on est trop fort, oué, c'est nous." 
Vouloir que l'équipe d'un pays perde juste pas que quelqu'un que vous aimez pas va être énervé c'est d'un niveau tellement supérieur au nationalisme ! :love: 

Après finir par une excuse ô combien argumenté "c'est paske c'est eul' dimanche matin !" c'est clair que ça écrase toute tentative de critique contre votre admirable logique 

Pour en revenir au sujet principal :

Avant j'étais pas pour l'argentine à cause de leur jeu chiant, mais là j'aimerais bien qu'il passe, juste pour voir lequel des 2 pays qui nous ont battus va gagner 
Mais je préfère largement le jeu des Boks, même si plutôt "rustre"  

Wait and see


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

quand on lit les déclarations des français ce matin, c'est "on a déjoué" on a joué aux pieds comme des argentins , alors qu'il fallait prendre le ballon à la main et faire le jeu ... les repères du jeu aux pieds c'est les anglais et les argentins mais pas les français , le refus de jeu qui était une stratégie face aux blacks a bloqué les français face aux anglais ... ce qui est décevant c'est qu'ils n'aient pas amélioré cela à la pause ou au cours de la deuxième mi temps ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2007)

Je comprends assez mal vos posts.

La France a pourtant gagné hier, non? Et largement en plus. 6-0, même face à une petite équipe, c'est pas mal. Et puis en cas d'égalité de points pour la qualif, c'est bon pour le goal-average.


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

comme dit laporte : "pas une grande coupe du monde dans le jeu"!!!!
n'empêche , être obligé de commenter après une défaite aussi décevante


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je comprends assez mal vos posts.
> 
> La France a pourtant gagné hier, non? Et largement en plus. 6-0, même face à une petite équipe, c'est pas mal. Et puis en cas d'égalité de points pour la qualif, c'est bon pour le goal-average.



Le goal-average est particulier ...


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Octobre 2007)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Le goal-average est particulier ...


  [Edith]Oh pur&#233;e, je viens de les flire, les r&#232;gles de l'UEFA, et c'est d'un compliqu&#233; ! [/Edith]

Sinon, et pour revenir au rugby, je trouve que le contraste entre l'interview de Laporte dans Lib&#233; ("Les joueurs n'ont pas su se lib&#233;rer", _moi j'y suis pour rien_...) et celle du consultant de l'Equipe, Benezech, (_Pourquoi a-t-on remis la m&#234;me &#233;quipe contre les Blacks et les Anglais, surtout pour jouer un jeu diff&#233;rent ?_) est assez frappant. Y'a plus de capitaine, dans ce quinze de France, y'a plus que des lieutenants paum&#233;s &#224; force de tourner et de changer d'organisation.  Et on voudrait nous faire croire que les joueurs sont responsables de tout ? Pfff...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

C'est bien fran&#231;ais aussi en tout cas que de chercher des responsables &#224; tout&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2007)

Bah faut bien si non on sait pas qui conspuer.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est bien français aussi en tout cas que de chercher des responsables à tout






Pas français, seulement humain


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Non non. C'est un mal r&#233;cent. Avant, on perdait, on perdait. Maintenant, c'est forc&#233;ment de la faute de quelqu'un et si possible il doit payer. Sinon, on a toute latitude voire l&#233;gitimit&#233; de l'insulter en public.

On se croirait dans le fil des duels


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

Mou&#233;... On dit souvent "avant c'&#233;tait plus honn&#234;te, c'&#233;tait mieux" mais je pense que c'&#233;tait surtout parce que nos souvenirs de ces &#233;poques sont nostalgiques et qu'on avait largement plus d'illusions...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2007)

et puis &#231;a sert pas &#224; grand chose on a perdu on a perdu !!!  faut passer &#224; la suite


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Mouais. Bon. Si tu veux Tintin. Si tu veux.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Non non. C'est un mal r&#233;cent. Avant, on perdait, on perdait. Maintenant, c'est forc&#233;ment de la faute de quelqu'un et si possible il doit payer. Sinon, on a toute latitude voire l&#233;gitimit&#233; de l'insulter en public.
> 
> On se croirait dans le fil des duels



Ah ? &#199;a serait un mal r&#233;cent ? Je crois pas, non. Depuis que cette activit&#233; (Commenter un match) existe, on cherche &#224; comprendre le r&#233;sultat. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que, depuis que le sport existe, on sait qu'il vaut mieux &#234;tre humble dans la victoire, &#231;a &#233;vite les retours de b&#226;ton en cas de d&#233;faite.
L&#224;, on a m&#234;me chang&#233; de braquet, avec un entraineur qui nous explique &#224; tire-larigot depuis des mois que ce qui compte, ce sont _ses_ choix, plus que l'&#233;quipe elle-m&#234;me. Que les joueurs sont interchangeables (sauf pour les deux derniers matchs, hein...) puisqu'ils appliquent _sa_ strat&#233;gie.
Il a concentr&#233; sur sa personne toute la surm&#233;diatisation de l'&#233;quipe, engrangeant au passage de colossaux produits financiers. Et sa strat&#233;gie nous m&#232;ne &#224; l'&#233;chec contre l'adversaire qu'on connait le mieux. Et il pourrait s'en d&#233;douaner ?
Et moi, sans l'insulter, je n'ai pas le droit de dire que ce type fait du mal au sport qu'il pr&#233;tend gouverner ? Allons...
De toutes fa&#231;ons, il ne va pas "payer", comme tu dis. Son avenir est assur&#233;, non ?


(et &#231;a a rien &#224; voir avec &#231;a, d'ailleurs. Je pensais que Laporte &#233;tait nuisible au sport quand il &#233;tait le patron de l'&#233;quipe parisienne, &#231;a ne date pas d'hier).


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah faut bien si non on sait pas qui conspuer.



Moi je dis c'est la faute a Rebza, Patochman, Ponkhead et Sonnyboy !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2007)

t'as oubli&#233; le purfils


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Mouais. Bon. Si tu veux l'&#233;crieur. Si tu veux.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi je dis c'est la faute a Rebza, Patochman, Ponkhead et Sonnyboy !





T'as oublié WebO, aurélie et tout les suisses et belges de macgé !


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2007)

Moi je vais vous dire un truc... je pense qu'on aurait pu gagner.




post d&#233;clar&#233; sans cynisme aucun, juste des morceaux de d&#233;ception et surtout une gueule de bois carabin&#233;e mortelle qui me broie la t&#234;te.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2007)

Bon pour ramener le calme et nous donner du courage dans la défaite, je vous propose que nous lisions tous ensemble la lettre de Guy Moquet.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon pour ramener le calme et nous donner du courage dans la d&#233;faite, je vous propose que nous lisions tous ensemble la lettre de Guy Moquet.


Arr&#234;te de te Moquet. 




--> []


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

fred michalak chez eurosport via yahoo .fr    
ça illustre le problème des stratégies mises à l'avance et de la fatigue des frenchies



F.M : Si mais bon... c'est collectif. Si on décide de jouer à la main, il faut que les joueurs puissent le faire aussi. Devant, les joueurs étaient quand même très fatigués. Il faut aussi quelque part respecter le système de jeu mis en place. Les joueurs, ils appliquent les consignes. Si on leur dit de taper dans un ballon, ils tapent dans un ballon.
Regrettez-vous ces consignes?
F.M : (Il hésite) Contre les Blacks, ça fonctionne car ils relancent. On sait qu'on peut les contrer parce qu'ils vont chercher l'exploit. Les Anglais, ils ne vont pas chercher la même chose. Ils renvoient le ballon et ils attendent l'erreur. Je pense qu'il fallait jouer autrement. On aurait dû arriver avec plus d'ambitions. On a beaucoup travaillé les ballons portés alors que... Après, c'est les joueurs qui doivent le sentir, ce sont eux les acteurs. C'est à eux de décider mais il faut que l'envie et la fraîcheur soit collective


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon pour ramener le calme et nous donner du courage dans la défaite, je vous propose que nous lisions tous ensemble la lettre de Guy Moquet.


En cet instant, c'est plutôt ça qu'il va falloir apprendre par cur  :

Chorus:
*Swing low, sweet chariot
Coming for to carry me home
Swing low, sweet chariot
Coming for to carry me home*

I looked over Jordan and what did I see
Coming for to carry me home
A band of angels coming after me
Coming for to carry me home

(Chorus)

If you get there before I do
Coming for to carry me home
Tell all my friends I'm coming too
Coming for to carry me home

(Chorus)

Sometimes I'm up and sometimes I'm down
Coming for to carry me home
But still my soul feels heavenly bound
Coming for to carry me home

(Chorus)


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2007)

Trouver un responsable pour la d&#233;faite ? Facile : l'&#233;quipe d'Angleterre, son coach et son staff.

&#192; part &#231;a ? Il me semble que c'est le match auquel on s'attendait. Tendu. &#201;quilibr&#233;. Avec un peu de maladresse et de f&#233;brilit&#233; de chaque c&#244;t&#233;.
Et la r&#233;ussite/chance qui va qui vient sans qu'on sache trop comment ni pourquoi. Clerc, Chabal stopp&#233;s &#224; un rien de l'essai. Un poteau ...
Il y a dans le sport de tr&#232;s grandes tendances mais sur un match, notamment de rugby, tout ne s'explique pas forc&#233;ment. Comme dit plus haut par BackCat, l'essai &#224; la c*n de Lewsey est vite compens&#233; par deux p&#233;nalit&#233;s (Beauxis a bott&#233; de beaux coups de pied). M&#234;me s'il y a 5 points de diff&#233;rence &#224; l'arriv&#233;e, c'est plus le renvoi aux 22 un peu b&#234;te et le coup de coude (il y &#233;tait ?) d'&#201;lissalde qui d&#233;clenchent la conclusion (6 points en 5 minutes alors que les Anglais ne mettaient pas de point depuis 30)

Vous allez me trouver t&#234;tu, mais le syst&#232;me de jeu, s'il a pes&#233;, a moins pes&#233; que l'&#233;nergie physique et morale n&#233;cessaires pour d&#233;faire les Blacks. Comme il y a huit ans. Et cette ann&#233;e, je pensais que les joueurs &#233;taient mieux pr&#233;par&#233;s physiquement donc tiendraient le coup (d&#233;part laborieux, arriv&#233;e victorieuse). Mais ... on ne voyait alors NZL-FRA qu'en finale, pas en quart. Et &#231;a change beaucoup de choses.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2007)

ah ? Vous avez perdu ?.... Bon, ben désolé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et sa stratégie nous mène à l'échec contre l'adversaire qu'on connait le mieux. Et il pourrait s'en dédouaner ?
> Et moi, sans l'insulter, je n'ai pas le droit de dire que ce type fait du mal au sport qu'il prétend gouverner ? Allons...
> De toutes façons, il ne va pas "payer", comme tu dis. Son avenir est assuré, non ?



Il a de la chance chez les Blacks on l'aurait remercié, là il prend sa retraite et il y a fort à parier qu'il va finir consultant sur TF1


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ah ? Vous avez perdu ?.... Bon, ben d&#233;sol&#233;...



En tout cas, la Corse n'a pas perdu .. 

il n'y a pas de clubs de rugby en Corse au fait ? tiens , c'est vrai... Bastia et Ajaccio en foot mais en rugby ? ???



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il a de la chance chez les Blacks on l'aurait remerci&#233;, l&#224; il prend sa retraite et il y a fort &#224; parier qu'il va finir consultant sur TF1




j'avoue que la fin de laporte en tant que coach me laisse r&#234;veur ... a priori, il &#233;tait plut&#244;t bon avec l'&#233;quipe de france ... c'est pas tr&#232;s bon d'annoncer son retrait &#224; l'avance ... surtout qu'on ne sait pas trop ce qu'ils vont nous trouver &#224; sa place ...


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ah ? Vous avez perdu ?.... Bon, ben d&#233;sol&#233;...



alors on supporte pas les gaulois l'insulaire humm ?   

bon et l'on parlais mac plut&#244;t :sick:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> alors on supporte pas les gaulois l'insulaire humm ?
> 
> bon et l'on parlais mac plut&#244;t :sick:



mac ??? encore un joueur &#233;cossais ? !! ou pire anglais!!!:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> En tout cas, la Corse n'a pas perdu ..
> 
> il n'y a pas de clubs de rugby en Corse au fait ? tiens , c'est vrai... Bastia et Ajaccio en foot mais en rugby ? ???



Je sais pas... Le sport me file de l'eczéma...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> c'est pas tr&#232;s bon d'annoncer son retrait &#224; l'avance ...



Il va &#234;tre secr&#233;taire d'Etat &#224; la Jeunesse et aux Sports.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il va être secrétaire d'Etat à la Jeunesse et aux Sports.



Eh béééé! Ça va encore voler haut... D'ici à ce qu'on ait Enrico Macias à la culture...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'avoue que la fin de laporte en tant que coach me laisse rêveur ... a priori, il était plutôt bon avec l'équipe de france ... c'est pas très bon d'annoncer son retrait à l'avance ... surtout qu'on ne sait pas trop ce qu'ils vont nous trouver à sa place ...



Véronique Jeannot, Sophie Duez, Lio, Véronique Genest, Victoria Abril, Liane Foly ou Clémentine Célarié ont déjà fait de la publicité pour le jambon madrange. Il semble qu'il s'agisse d'une compétence clef pour entrainer l'équipe de France. Genest a un avantage supplémentaire : elle est un produit de TF1. Cela facilitera les relations avec le diffuseur de la prochaine coupe du Monde


----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2007)

Mince arrétez de tous mélanger !! ...si on en revenait au rugby et seulement à cela ?

Un pronostic pour ce soir ?

allez je me lance AFS 24 Argentine 13


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Mince arrétez de tous mélanger !! ...si on en revenait au rugby et seulement à cela ?
> 
> Un pronostic pour ce soir ?
> 
> allez je me lance AFS 24 Argentine 13


Comme ça on se reprend une tôle par les Argentins à la petite finale! :love:


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

Rien d'&#233;tonnant, maintenant :





> Apr&#232;s l'&#233;limination du XV de France en demi-finale de la Coupe du monde face &#224; l'Angleterre (9-14), c'est d&#233;sormais l'Afrique du sud qui passe pour favorite pour remporter l'&#233;preuve aux yeux des fran&#231;ais selon un sondage OpinionWay pour leJDD.fr. Les Springboks recueillent 55&#37; des suffrages des sond&#233;s devant l'Angleterre (29%) et l'Argentine (16%). Reste que les sud-Africains doivent d'abord s'imposer en demi-finale contre les Argentins...


Le reste du sondage...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme ça on se reprend une tôle par les Argentins à la petite finale! :love:



Ca fera 3 défaites en étant allé jusqu'en demi-finale, c'est un beau record! :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme ça on se reprend une tôle par les Argentins à la petite finale! :love:


c'est sur que les Argentins seront de toute façon plus motivés que l'équipe de France! ça part en c..... cette coupe! et si et si on avait été premiers de notre groupe!

sinon, pour ce soir , a priori, les boks sont favoris . peut être sont ils ceux qui jouent le plus ? non? c'est en tout cas l'image que j'en ai ; un peu plus de jeu à la main , moins de balle au pied

même si à en croire laporte c'est pas une belle coupe côté spectacle et jeu ..


----------



## duracel (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> c'est sur que les Argentins seront de toute façon plus motivés que l'équipe de France! ça part en c..... cette coupe! et si et si on avait été premiers de notre groupe!



Ça n'aurait rien changé.  :rateau:


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

Bon au moins dans ce choc, ça va vite. On sait qui est le chef !!!

Ca change des matchs qui trainent avec un score misérable ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Afrique du sud 21 - 14 contre l'Argentine.





tirhum a dit:


> Avec un essai de B.Habana ?!.... :love:





Mobyduck a dit:


> Of course.


Bon, ça y est...
Ça, c'est fait....


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, ça y est...
> Ça, c'est fait....



Tu l'as dit, c'est plié, les SAF sont très au point, belle équipe, ils ont beaucoup changé depuis 1 ou 2 ans et en bien.


----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> allez je me lance AFS 24 Argentine 13




A la 45 minute mon pronostic est bon ...mais hélas je pense que cela va encore évoluer ...


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> A la 45 minute mon pronostic est bon ...mais hélas je pense que cela va encore évoluer ...



j'espère faut que ça marque. On en veut plus des 6 à 5, 10 à 13, etc ...

Des essais par milliers !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

Oui y'a des chances 

Moi aussi j'avais parié que la France gagnerait avec un score plus élevé que les anglais, et j'ai gagné jusqu'à la 75° minute


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Tu l'as dit, c'est plié, les SAF sont très au point, belle équipe, ils ont beaucoup changé depuis 1 ou 2 ans et en bien.



les anglais sont mauvais depuis 3 ans aussi.


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

Ce serait quand même sympa de voir les argentins faire quelque chose. Les bocks me semblent un peu hautains et je n'aime pas ça ...

Par contre y un argentin qui se croit au foot !!!

Joli mouvement des bocks. L'essai était pas loin.

Bon 27 à 13 à la 72", c'est plié. Les argentins n'ont pas su maintenir le début de 2nde mi-temps.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Allez hop. Pas de 4 &#224; la suite&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

Que des vilains gestes à la fin. Les deux équipes devraient être disqualifiées et on prend les deux autres équipes de l'autre demi pour la finale !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Octobre 2007)

Ouais, par fair-play les Argentins.


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ouais, par fair-play les Argentins.



C'est pas nouveau, et ce 9 qui parle autant qu'un poste de radio :sleep:


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2007)

J'ai l'impression que ça va être dur pour les anglais si les bocks jouent comme ça.

Ils sont fort en interception en tout cas.


----------



## F118I4 (14 Octobre 2007)

C' est vrai que j' ai beaucoup de bol mais c' est quand même moi qui avait prédit une victoire des Sud-Africains pour la coupe du monde (*içi*) je sais , ils n' ont pas déjà gagner la coupe du monde mais il y a de forte chance qu' ils la gagnent (l' Afrique du Sud est la seul équipe invaincu dans cette coupe du monde).
Allez les Springboks!


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Octobre 2007)

les boks semblent au dessus du lot ... ce serait mieux de ne pas voir les anglais faire la passe de deux chez nous!:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2007)

Et merde 

Pas de finale pour nous. 

Bon tant pis, y'a plus qu'&#224; coller une vraie grosse fess&#233;e aux Argentins. Leur montrer qu'on est bien plus fort qu'eux (et on l'est).

PS : Bompi, je te r&#233;pondrais d&#232;s que j'ai un peu de temps, au calme, que l'argumentation soit la plus pos&#233;e et claire possible. Mais je t'assure, des fautes anglaises, il y en a des particuli&#232;rement g&#234;nantes pour l'adversaire, et le laxisme arbitral autour de &#231;a (vu aussi dans l'autre demi finale)...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2007)

Les Springboks et Bryan Habana ont étés magistral hier soir!  :love:  

Vivement la finale...et j'espère bien qu'ils dérouilleront l'Angleterre.


----------



## fpoil (15 Octobre 2007)

Bon "beau" week end de rugby :

les fran&#231;ais ont jou&#233; "petit" et ont perdu, normal (les anglais aussi mais eux ils ont gagn&#233; et adeptes qu'ils sont du "ugly" rugby, peu importe)

quand aux argentins, on ne peut pas gagner en perdant quasiment toutes ses balles en touche (surtout la 2&#232;me mi-temps)  et faisant des fautes de mains &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition (aussit&#244;t chati&#233;es par les Boks)

Les Boks sont vraiment d'une efficacit&#233; redoutables, leur jeu semble tr&#232;s simple net et sans bavures...

Bon, il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; acheter un maillot des Boks et &#224; apprendre leur hymne pour samedi prochain (histoire d'essayer de faire plus de bruit que tous les anglais qui seront encore pr&#233;sents) en croisant les doigts pour voir du beau rugby


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2007)

Pour l'hymne, il va te falloir l'apprendre en anglais, afrikaans et en zulu 

Le seul match v&#233;ritablement "inspir&#233;" des Boks a &#233;t&#233; celui contre les Anglais ... Pour le reste, ils ont donn&#233; une impression de facilit&#233; assez d&#233;concertante. Pour les Argentins, l'ennui est que l'on ne joue bien &#224; la baballe que si on a le physique et le mordant pour. Hier soir, ce n'&#233;tait pas vraiment &#231;a [dommage mais c'est pas grave].

Je pensais les Boks sur la pente ascendante (au vu des Tri-nations) mais &#224; ce point je suis surpris. Sereins, ils sont. Or ils ont le moral, le physique et la technique pour r&#233;pondre aux Anglais. Je serais Anglais, je me ferais du souci. Il faudra que Wilkinson soit meilleur que jusqu'ici. Comme Montgomery hier, qui a &#233;t&#233; parfait (alors que pour le quart il avait loup&#233; plusieurs buts).

Une surprise cependant : la m&#234;l&#233;e sud-africaine a &#233;t&#233; secou&#233;e. Pas trop d'impact sur le match pour autant.

Quant &#224; France-Argentine, cela reste ouvert et &#231;a va se jouer pas mal &#224; la motivation. On peut penser que les Argentins la veulent, cette troisi&#232;me place. On peut craindre pour les Fran&#231;ais qu'ils la veuillent _un peu moins._ On verra vendredi.


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ...
> 
> Une surprise cependant : la mêlée sud-africaine a été secouée. Pas trop d'impact sur le match pour autant.
> 
> ...



Ainsi que toutes les autres mêlées, qui n'ont eu aucun impact sur un quelconque match... la mêlée est un héritage d'un rugby qui est défunt, c'est presque devenu un enjeu folklorique (je parle de celle avec introduction)... mais ce n'est plus une action décisive dans le déroulement d'une partie. Du moins je n'en ai pas vu l'effet dans tous les matchs que j'ai vu...


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Bompi. Pas sur que les français soient assez motivé. S'ils perdent la petite finale, ce sera vraiment une coupe du monde baclée.


----------



## answald (15 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec Bompi. Pas sur que les français soient assez motivé. S'ils perdent la petite finale, ce sera vraiment une coupe du monde baclée.



Vu ce qu'ils ont fait de la petite finale de 2003, je crains que ce soit la même chose... :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2007)

answald a dit:


> Vu ce qu'ils ont fait de la petite finale de 2003, je crains que ce soit la même chose... :mouais:


c'est une habitude assez française. M'enfin 3eme ou 4eme maintenant...


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec Bompi. Pas sur que les français soient assez motivé. S'ils perdent la petite finale, ce sera vraiment une coupe du monde baclée.


 
Pour cette troisième place, l'idéal serait de faire une équipe avec ceux qui n'ont pas joué pour ainsi leur donner l'occasion de réaliser une belle prestation et de faire parler d'eux en tant que ceux qui ont décroché la médaille de bronze. La motivation peut être alors toute autre. Ce serait "leur" match, pour qu'ils se fassent plaisir avant tout.​


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2007)

@Samoussa : &#199;a, c'est selon chacun. Mais je parierais ma chemise (ou, disons, mon T-shirt) que les Argentins en ont envie de cette troisi&#232;me place. Pour eux, &#234;tre dans le dernier carr&#233;, c'est montrer que l'on doit compter avec eux. &#202;tre troisi&#232;me (apr&#232;s avoir battu deux fois la France), serait une certaine cons&#233;cration internationale.

&#192; l'inverse, la seule place &#224; laquelle se voyaient les Fran&#231;ais, c'est "tout en haut de l'afficheeee ..." (clin d'&#339;il d'actualit&#233 donc il va &#234;tre dur de se motiver.


----------



## melaure (15 Octobre 2007)

Du coté Argentin, c'est mieux que ce qu'ils ont toujours fait. Donc 3ème ce serait un record. Les français sont déjà allé en finale, alors du coup ...

Et oui du coté français il faut mettre les jeunes, ceux qui reviendront dans 4 ans. Les autres vont partir à la retraite, je pense qu'ils s'en moque un peu.


----------



## samoussa (15 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> @Samoussa : Ça, c'est selon chacun. Mais je parierais ma chemise (ou, disons, mon T-shirt) que les Argentins en ont envie de cette troisième place. Pour eux, être dans le dernier carré, c'est montrer que l'on doit compter avec eux. Être troisième (après avoir battu deux fois la France), serait une certaine consécration internationale.
> 
> À l'inverse, la seule place à laquelle se voyaient les Français, c'est "tout en haut de l'afficheeee ..." (clin d'il d'actualité) donc il va être dur de se motiver.



c'est exactement ce que je pense. La motivation ne sera pas la même. Les pumas en voudront sans doute plus que les français, à mon avis. Maintenant les français sont chez eux et auront peut être à cur de prendre leur revanche...


----------



## naas (15 Octobre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est une habitude assez française. M'enfin 3eme ou 4eme maintenant...



D'un autre c'est une habitude qui à été possible grâce à une victoire contre les blacks donc ce n'est tout de mpele pas si mauvais que ça.


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Octobre 2007)

La vache çà secoue vis-à-vis de l'encadrement des bleus:casse: , c'est parti tout le monde se lâche, les anciens pour commencer, les non selectionnés, la presse etc...
Dommage, cela risque de nous destabiliser pour la médaille de bronze


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2007)

Les m&#233;dias en font un putain de p&#226;t&#233;...


Les joueurs en tout cas, ont envie de le gagner ce match, pour eux, pour les spectateurs, et pour l'organisation de la CdM. Mais ils sont terriblement d&#233;&#231;u, certains tr&#232;s touch&#233; par la d&#233;faite de Samedi.

Je pense que dans un baroud d'honneur, ils vont nous offrir un grand match Vendredi. En tout cas c'est ce qu'ils veulent.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Octobre 2007)

je ne crois pas... ils osnt trop d&#233;&#231;us... mais ils vont surtout &#234;tre aid&#233;s par une &#233;quipe d'Argentine rinc&#233;e... parce que leurs grands joueurs ont jou&#233; 80 mn de tous les matchs...


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai que tout ce petit monde a l'air us&#233; ... Les plus frais semblent &#234;tre les Boks, non ? Ils n'ont pas donn&#233; l'impression de forcer.

Les &#233;quipes comptant dans leur rang des internationaux vont avoir des soucis en d&#233;but de saison, je pense. Le temps qu'ils r&#233;cup&#232;rent puis r&#233;int&#232;grent le groupe.


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un peu de temps, alors comme promis a Bompi, j'vais essayer de me fendre d'une explication sur le pourquoi du comment.


"Les anglais sont des tricheurs". Ouais, livr&#233; comme &#231;a c'est un peu froid et peut paraitre sans discernement autre qu'un chauvinisme born&#233;. Mais pas tout a fait.

Le jeu d'avant est une grosse force du XV de la rose, mais c'est bien avant tout parce qu'ils contournent voir m&#234;me enfreignent les r&#234;gles.
R&#233;guli&#232;rement sur les rucks ou maul en d&#233;fense, ils emp&#234;chent la sortie du ballon o&#251; la retarde. Sur cette phase ils sont un peu p&#233;nalis&#233;, mais pas &#224; hauteur des fautes commises. Quand un ballon gicle d'un regroupement comme une patate, je pense que l'arbitre m&#233;riterait de s'attarder un peu plus sur les raisons, plut&#244;t que d'appliquer un en avant ou un perte de balle... Je ne parle pas des traditionnels plongeons et entr&#233;e dnas les rucks de travers, qui ne sont presque plus sanctionn&#233;.

Ensuite, dans les mauls p&#233;n&#233;trant, le porteur de balle se prom&#232;ne dans ce regroupement, au point m&#234;me d'interrompre la liaison avec le reste du pack. Si jamais se sont les adversaires, les anglais rentrent sur le c&#244;t&#233; avant d'aller mettre les mains sur le ballon, et pourrir le temps de jeu.

Les m&#233;l&#233;es ferm&#233;e... Oh ben pareil que pour les rucks, ou les mauls. Le 8 n'est jamais li&#233;, voir m&#234;me est entre le 4 et le 6 (ou 5 et 7). J'attend encore que cette faute l&#224; soit sanctionn&#233;e...

Alors certes, les fran&#231;ais auraient du marquer sur les occasions qu'ils ont eu, mais quand, sur une mel&#233;e le 8 est d&#233;tach&#233; avant la sortie de balle, et qu'il d&#233;fend m&#234;me pas sur le 10 mais sur le 12, je ne vois pas comment les fran&#231;ais peuvent d&#233;lier leur jeu.

Ils ne pouvaient tout bonnement pas jouer.


Voil&#224; pourquoi j'affirme que les anglais sont des tricheurs. Et le jeu argentin (d'ailleurs une splendide p&#233;nalit&#233; a l'encontre des Boks pour avoir gard&#233; le ballon au sol... Alors qu'un argentin &#233;tait couch&#233; sur le boks, l'emp&#233;chant de lib&#233;rer) se rapproche de ce format l&#224;, que je n'affectionne pas du tout.


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2007)

on devrait imposer &#224; la f&#233;d&#233;ration de n'employer que des arbitres fran&#231;ais.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2007)

Si je comprends bien, ce sont les r&#232;gles du jeu qui sont pourraves.


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2007)

relisez bien attentivement ce que bassou ecrit, c'est tr&#232;s juste, coupl&#233; &#224; un wilkinson qui comble la pauvret&#233; du jeu, tu en arrive a des matchs comme celui que nous avons v&#233;cu


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2007)

J'ai tr&#232;s bien lu, mais cette manie de faire et refaire les matchs (en france comme ailleurs tr&#232;s certainement) me gonfle... c'est tout. Les fran&#231;ais ont battu les NZ sur un en-avant av&#233;r&#233; mais pas vu : l'arbitrage est imparfait par essence et ne dessert pas qu'une unique &#233;quipe.


Vendredi se joue un nouveau match.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2007)

Il n'a pas refait le match, il a justifi&#233; ce qu'il avait dit et qui avait fait se poser quelques questions


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2007)

Merci Bassou. On est pas asez expert (sur les positions des numéros par exemple), mais je pense comprendre à peu prêt ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## Nexka (16 Octobre 2007)

En plus il avait les commentaires sur la "tricherie" des Anglais avant le match!


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2007)

@ Bassman : Merci pour l'explication. 
Mais on a vu quand m&#234;me pas mal de p&#233;nalit&#233;s dues &#224; du talonnage &#224; la main, plongeon, entr&#233;e sur le c&#244;t&#233; du regroupement etc. Cela veut dire que les Anglais sont plus habiles &#224; commettre ce genre de fautes discr&#232;tement ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai jamais rien dit face a des choses que l'arbitre n'a pas vu. Je ne refais pas non plus le match.

D'autre part, les NZ ont eu aussi mis un essais sur un en avant dans le m&#234;me 1/4 de finale. Et quand bien m&#234;me, &#231;a fait partie du jeu.

Juste qu'on me demandait pourquoi je parlais des anglais comme des tricheurs. Que &#231;a soit maintenant ou avant cette demie finale, j'aurais &#233;crit la m&#234;me chose.


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Merci pour l'explication.
> Mais on a vu quand même pas mal de pénalités dues à du talonnage à la main, plongeon, entrée sur le côté du regroupement etc. Cela veut dire que les Anglais sont plus habiles à commettre ce genre de fautes discrètement ?



Je le pense oui.

Historiquement dans le rugby : L'anglo saxon est froid et vicieux, là ou le Latin est plutôt sanguin et lourdeau (tu m'embêtes ? Tiens prend une boite dans les chicots).

Si tu suis mon historique, ça devrait t'éclairer sur ces matchs ou l'on "blamait" les français sur leur indiscipline. Oui c'était vrai, ça l'est nettement moins maintenant (même si l'on reste latin), mais il y a des raisons à cela.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2007)

Il est s&#251;r que la France a consid&#233;rablement disciplin&#233; son jeu.


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il est sûr que la France a considérablement discipliné son jeu.



Ca c'est bien vu face aux All Blacks. Je n'ai jamais vu une défense française faire aussi peu de fautes.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il est sûr que la France a considérablement discipliné son jeu.



C'est exactement ce que j'étais en train de dire pile au moment du plaquage haut de Szarzewski...


----------



## plovemax (16 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que j'étais en train de dire pile au moment du plaquage haut de Szarzewski...



Il y a faute, c'est incontestable.
Ceci dit, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il s'est rendu compte de sa faute au moment où il la faisait et qu'il n'a pas terminé son geste comme on a pu le voir sur d'autres "cravattes". (Enfin c'est l'impression que j'en ai eu...)


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2007)

Je trouve que &#231;a sent la faute involontaire, ce qui n'emp&#234;che nullement de la sanctionner, bien entendu. Mais compte-tenu du moment du match (vers la fin), de l'intensit&#233; de ce dernier et ... de la petite taille de Robinson, le geste est plus malheureux qu'autre chose.

Plus m&#233;chant (je pense) est celui du Sud-Africain contre J-M. Hern&#225;ndez. Je suppose que M.Walsh n'a sorti son carton que parce qu'il y a eu bagarre. Mais la faute n'est pas tr&#232;s jolie. Celle de Contepomi quelques secondes plus tard est vraiment idiote et inexcusable. Va louper quelques matches, le gar&#231;on


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je trouve que ça sent la faute involontaire, ce qui n'empêche nullement de la sanctionner, bien entendu. Mais compte-tenu du moment du match (vers la fin), de l'intensité de ce dernier et ... de la petite taille de Robinson, le geste est plus malheureux qu'autre chose.


Le problème c'est quand tu mènes d'un petit point face à l'équipe qui possède le meilleur coup de pied au monde. Tu t'expose à une sanction directe, le moindre drop, la moindre penalité. Et là tu repenses à ce stupide essai encaissé à la 2eme mintute... à cette occasion vendangée en 2 eme periode...


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2007)

Vendang&#233;e ? Le coup de la cuiller ? Je dirais plut&#244;t chapeau &#224; l'arri&#232;re anglais d'avoir eu le chtit bout de volont&#233; suppl&#233;mentaire pour attraper la cheville de Clerc (lequel paraissait inarr&#234;table).

Et pour Wilkinson, certes il marque les 6 derniers points, mais il en a loup&#233; autant auparavant. Le meilleur botteur de la CDM, pour l'instant, me para&#238;t &#234;tre Montgomery, avec une petite faiblesse contre les Fidjiens. Ou peut-&#234;tre l'&#201;cossais, qui a pass&#233; pratiquement tous ses buts.

Tout ceci est bien joli mais j'ose esp&#233;rer que dans 4 ans on aura une autre finale !! Du genre : NZL-FRA. [pour moi, je prendrais bien une victoire des Kiwis 41-37 avec des essais de folie et un jeu inoubliable de part et d'autre ].
Parce que l&#224; ... depuis que les Polyn&#233;siens sont sortis (Fidjiens, Kiwis et Wallabies (Tuqiri)), le jeu est devenu un peu aust&#232;re, &#224; cette CdM. Les Argentins ont essay&#233; sur leur dernier match mais ils n'en pouvaient plus. Les Fran&#231;ais n'ont pas pu (ou voulu ? je ne sais pas) contre les Anglois, alors que c'est, malgr&#233; tout, une des &#233;quipes capables de mettre le feu au jeu. Quant aux autres, on les conna&#238;t (sic).

Alors j'esp&#232;re qu'Argentins et Fran&#231;ais vont se d&#233;cha&#238;ner vendredi, histoire de voir DU JEU, bon sang de bois.

PS : assez formidable, la chistera d'Elissalde contre les Anglais : passe en aveugle de pr&#232;s de 20 m. Respect.


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2007)

De un je ne parlais pas de la cuillere, mais de la melee &#224; 50metres de la ligne
De 2 Wilkinson a mis les pts importants, necessaires quand il fallait...(daccord que son taux de reussite est &#224; peins de 50&#37;, mais &#231;a a suffit...)

ps : la chistera   magnifique!


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Octobre 2007)

9 changements et un enterrement    
Allez! je plaisante, en revanche est ce que Ibanez est assez motivé pour garder le capitanat après une première défaite contre l'Argentine et une autre encore plus grave contre l'Angleterre


----------



## Bassman (17 Octobre 2007)

Si y'a bien un mec capable de se remettre en cause, puis de repartir au combat motiv&#233; c'est bien Ibanez.


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Si y'a bien un mec capable de se remettre en cause, puis de repartir au combat motivé c'est bien Ibanez.



D'après ce que je comprends c'etait sa dernière coupe du monde en tant que joueur c'est de la nouvelle journalistique ou c'est vrai ??


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2007)

Il a 34 ans. La prochaine il aura 38 ans, donc (je suis assez fort en calcul mental).
Cela ne fait plus tout jeune pour ce niveau de comp&#233;tition, non ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> D'après ce que je comprends c'etait sa dernière coupe du monde en tant que joueur c'est de la nouvelle journalistique ou c'est vrai ??



Il y en avait un paquet hier au JT de TF1 : Betsen, Ibanez, Dominici, etc ... En effet y a pas mal de départ en retraite !


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2007)

Ah ! Betsen. Quel beau joueur.


----------



## samoussa (17 Octobre 2007)

il parait que l'entraineur des blacks dit de lui que c'est le meilleur joueur au monde


----------



## Bassman (17 Octobre 2007)

J'ai du mal a lire ou dire que untel est le meilleur joueur du monde... C'est sans doutes n des meilleurs a son poste, mais le meilleur du monde... Ca reviendrait a &#234;tre capable de dire qu'un pilier est meilleur qu'un demi de m&#234;l&#233;e, or leur "job" sur le terrain est incomparable.


Mais Betsen est un tr&#232;s bon, y'a pas de doutes.


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2007)

Oui, cette manie de dire "... du monde", c'est toujours un peu na&#239;f


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> il parait que l'entraineur des blacks dit de lui que c'est le meilleur joueur au monde


il avait aussi declaré, avant la  rencontre que l'équipe de france était sans doute la meilleur du monde, mais qu'heureusement, elle avait le plus mauvais sélectionneur du monde.
 

et hop : un franc dans le juke box


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2007)

Un point de vue que les Anglais peuvent reprendre &#224; leur compte ...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Octobre 2007)

Pas pu résister  



			
				BLAGUES a dit:
			
		

> Une femme va voir son gyneco.
> Lors de l'examen il se rend compte qu'elle a à l'intérieur de chaque cuisse un tatouage !
> L'un représente Dominici et l'autre Rougerie!
> Elle avoue être fan de rugby.
> ...



-> []


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Octobre 2007)

D'une finesse...


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Octobre 2007)

En effet, c'est la classe 
Au fait, je ne sais plus avec tout ça, il va jouer notre grand ogre ?​


----------



## samoussa (17 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> il avait aussi declaré, avant la  rencontre que l'équipe de france était sans doute la meilleur du monde, mais qu'heureusement, elle avait le plus mauvais sélectionneur du monde.
> 
> 
> et hop : un franc dans le juke box



il n'est pas le seul à le penser


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Octobre 2007)

2 réflexions/questions sur le XV de France 

Pourquoi Florian Fritz na-t-il pas été sélectionné   

Nallet nétait même pas, sauf erreur, sur le banc lors de la demi-finale. Drôle didée  

Bon je sais cest toujours facile de critiquer Mais jaimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

Et bassou pourquoi il a pas été sélectionné ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

Et puis G&#233;rard Majax aussi. Il &#233;tait super fort quand il &#233;tait petit


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et puis Gérard Majax aussi. Il était super fort quand il était petit



ha oui, tu te souviens?

sans les mains, sans les mains


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et bassou pourquoi il a pas été sélectionné ? :love:


Parce que, à force de faire des vannes poucrates sur MacG, il a pris de mauvais réflexes.
Alors, quand on lui a montré Laporte, il est parti.
Super drôle, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

Ouais non. Mais j'aime bien quand m&#234;me


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Octobre 2007)

Allez poser des questions (à peu près) sérieuses tiens  :love:


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2007)

Pour y r&#233;pondre, il faudrait que Bernard Laporte et Jo Maso viennent fureter dans ce fil ...
En-dehors de &#231;a ce ne peut &#234;tre que supputations.

C'est rudement d&#233;licat d'&#234;tre s&#233;lectionneur, avec la quantit&#233; toujours plus grande de param&#232;tres &#224; prendre en compte (cette croissance &#233;tant aussi une cons&#233;quence de l'augmentation des attentes de plein de gens : public, sponsors, publicitaires, politiques etc.) Aussi, mieux vaut ne pas jouer au jeu illusoire de "si X &#233;tait rentr&#233; &#224; la 70e, il aurait chang&#233; la partie" et autres billeves&#233;es.

Au final, ce sont les Anglais "qui ont eu raison" [m&#234;me si &#231;a d&#233;pla&#238;t &#224; beaucoup ]. De m&#234;me, en 1/4, ce sont les Fran&#231;ais "qui ont eu raison", face aux Blacks [m&#234;me si &#231;a m'emm*rde passablement ]

Tout au plus peut-on imaginer que, globalement, la tactique n'&#233;tait pas la bonne. Mais pfff... on ne s'en sort plus.


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2007)

Peut être que les anglais choisissent les hommes en forme du moment et ne se prennent pas la tête avec tout un tas de truc genre à la cérébrale française, presse, opinion public, température de la pelouse et tout. Faut rester pragmatique c'est tout et c'est ce qu'ils ont fait = on prend wilko qui est opérationnel et les vieux champions du monde et pour le reste on se d.......erde.
Les SAF vont faire pareil genre simple = les plus brutus du moment et les plus motivés = victoire.
Moralité = les fondamentaux, le reste c'est bullshit  trop vouloir réfléchir conduit à une perte inexorable.


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Octobre 2007)

c'est sympa l'ambiance en ce moment en equipe de france de rugby ... michalak qui est une vedette normalement et qui s'est retrouvé relégué remplaçant  qui se lache etc 
j'adore! 
c'est vrai que laporte a pas choisi un jeu original ou disons inventif! résultat : on s'emm


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> c'est sympa l'ambiance en ce moment en equipe de france de rugby ... michalak qui est une vedette normalement et qui s'est retrouvé relégué remplaçant  qui se lache etc
> j'adore!
> c'est vrai que laporte a pas choisi un jeu original ou disons inventif! résultat : on s'emm



On verra qui va signer la pôle déjà ...

Je vois bien la grille de départ :

Poitrenaud
..........................Rougerie

Skrela
..........................Marty

Dominici
..........................Michalak

Elissalde
..........................Dusautoir

Harinordoquy
...........................Nyanga

Thion
.......................... Nallet

De Villiers
...........................Ibanez

Poitrenaud est du coté propre du terrain, il devrait logiquement rester en tête au premier virage ...


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Octobre 2007)

Qui fait le 15 ? safety car ? Bersen ! Attila ?


----------



## duracel (19 Octobre 2007)

Concernant le sélectionneur de l'équipe de France, peut être qu'il va se faire tacler FISC​


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2007)

C'est un peu extra-sportif tout &#231;a ... Mais s'il tra&#238;ne trop de casseroles (et qu'il ne montre pas assez d'enthousiasme pour son nouveau boulot  ) il ne va peut-&#234;tre pas faire long feu au gouvernement.

Qui le remplace, comme s&#233;lectionneur ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Octobre 2007)

On ne sait pas encore , on parle de Saint Andr&#233; mais aussi Gathli&#233; , Milou , Lagisquet ou encore Noves


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On ne sait pas encore , on parle de Saint André mais aussi Gathlié , Milou , Lagisquet ou encore Noves



Ha bon ce n'est pas Zidane ? J'ai bien vu dans la pub qu'il s'entrainait beaucoup au rugby ...     :love:


----------



## duracel (19 Octobre 2007)

Opla, ce soir, Argentine 2, France 0.

Pour le score: 22-19​


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2007)

Comme, dans cette coupe du monde, rien ne se passe comme je le souhaiterais  je pense que ce soir, la France va l'emporter sur une Argentine motiv&#233;e mais fatigu&#233;e.

Un p'tit cadeau du XV &#224; son futur ex-s&#233;lectionneur.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Opla, ce soir, Argentine 2, France 0.
> ​



C'est normal qu'il soient fort au Rugby les Argentins, ils jouent super bien à la main:


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Opla, ce soir, Argentine 2, France 0.
> ​



Allez 2-1, les français vont bien marquer un but !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2007)

Ce qui est décevant c'est que Chabal ne va encore pas se faire couper les cheveux cette année. On scalpe en Argentine ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce qui est décevant c'est que Chabal ne va encore pas se faire couper les cheveux cette année. On scalpe en Argentine ?


Tu n'aimes pas les barbus ?!....


----------



## duracel (19 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est normal qu'il soient fort au Rugby les Argentins, ils jouent super bien &#224; la main:


 
Petit, v&#233;loce, pas manchot et adroit au pied. Clair que l'argenti est pr&#233;dispos&#233; pour le rubgy de mouvement. :rateau: 



tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'aimes pas les barbus ?!....


Les barbus, ils p....   ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'aimes pas les barbus ?!....



Si, je crois au Père Noël, c'est dire  Cela dit à défaut de le tenir par la barbichette pendant les mêlées, la préhension du mulet  est toujours possible, je parle de Chabal pas du Père Noël. Il est tout de même étonnant qu'il s'en sorte à chaque fois sans une épilation musclée, un effet de la théorie du chaos, sûrement


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Octobre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si, je crois au Père Noël, c'est dire  Cela dit à défaut de le tenir par la barbichette pendant les mêlées, la préhension du mulet est toujours possible, je parle de Chabal pas du Père Noël. Il est tout de même étonnant qu'il s'en sorte à chaque fois sans une épilation musclée, un effet de la théorie du chaos, sûrement


 
La mode c'est plus laissez vous pousser les cheveux courts, bien au contraire, mesdames veulent voir la pilosité des mâles. Chabal, il doit rien en avoir à cirer de la mode et pourtant il est in et il sent bon dixit les dames qui lui ont fait un bisous (hihihi - cela me rappelle une histoire ).
Et puis nous on s'en fout, il faut qu'il plaque, qu'il gratte, qu'il démolisse, qu'il disperse, qu'il ventile, pour que nos adversaires se retrouvent "éparpillés par petits bouts aux 4 coins de Paris façon puzzle". 
Allez la France ​


----------



## fpoil (19 Octobre 2007)

chaud chaud les marrons sont chauds....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> chaud chaud les marrons sont chauds....



Severe la castagne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Octobre 2007)

Ça va mal, ça va mal. :mouais:


----------



## LeProf (19 Octobre 2007)

C'est des mort-de-faim ces Argentins, ils en veulent plus .... ils nous font une d&#233;monstration.

Je suis d&#233;gout&#233;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2007)

*Bernard  Laporte sera nommé ministre de la défense*
sitôt le deuxième porte-avions construit, on partira prendre notre revanche.




:hein:


----------



## fpoil (19 Octobre 2007)

cuites cuites les carottes sont cuites....


----------



## pek voratur (19 Octobre 2007)

on est vraiment des jambons....:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Octobre 2007)

oups erreur


10-34 pour les Argentins

edit

Coupe du Monde - Les Bleus laminés
Eurosport - ven., 19 oct. 22:49:00 2007

_Les Argentins ont écrasé les Bleus 34-10 (5 essais) et s'emparent de la troisième place du Mondial. Les Bleus ont bu le calice jusqu'à la lie._


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

MAGISTRALE CORRECTION ..... 

J'en connais un ici, qui va &#234;tre content ......


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Octobre 2007)

trois defaites sur sept matches de coupe du monde!:rateau: 
le bilan est cuisant de chez cuisant !
bon bin , voilà quoi qu'ils fassent, ils se font faits plumer ! 
est ce que ça va les plomber pour les six nations en janvier ? mmm heureusement ils changeront de selectionneur pour avoir un peu de neuf .. mais c'est tres dur , surtout qu'ils se disaient motivés et tout et tout!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Octobre 2007)

laporte, la coupe du monde en france, le stade de france, le parc des princes ... c'est total raté ce coup -là !
la victoire face aux blacks n'était qu'un accident


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> laporte, la coupe du monde en france, le stade de france, le parc des princes ... c'est total raté ce coup -là !
> la victoire face aux blacks n'était qu'un accident



Oui, on se demande comment ils ont pu gagner ce jour là !!!


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2007)

En effet ... en effet !! YES !!
Cinq essais : je n'aurais jamais cru &#231;a !

Finalement, c'est bien la volont&#233;, l'&#233;nergie, qui aura anim&#233; les Argentins. Et le premier essai des Argentins a d&#233;mont&#233; les Fran&#231;ais, pourtant bien partis, enfin en train de jouer.
On peut dire que les Fran&#231;ais auront manqu&#233; du petit quelque chose qui fait la diff&#233;rence. Tandis que les Argentins auront tout donn&#233;.
Bizarrement, les Argentins ont r&#233;cit&#233; aux Fran&#231;ais la le&#231;on apprise face aux Sud-Africains : notamment l'efficacit&#233; des contres. Je suis CONTENT (enfin !).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a va ? Vous avez assez de cailloux ou vous en voulez encore


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2007)

Je saisis pas, l&#224; ... (les cailloux)


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je saisis pas, là ... (les cailloux)



On leur jette trop de pierres à ces pauvres frenchis ...


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Octobre 2007)

C'est triste une telle piquette 
Bravo aux argentins, même si je n'arrive pas à apprécier leur jeux, c'est le résultat qui compte. En tout cas ils ont joués mieux que nous et c'est pas peu dire, quel gâchis.


----------



## patlek (19 Octobre 2007)

L' horoscope de nicolas: semaine pénible, vous irez de déboires en déboires.

Je n' ai pas regardé le match, mais vu ce dernier score, l' équipe de france n' avait sans doute pas sa place en finale.

Ce serat pour une autre fois.


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> C'est triste une telle piquette
> Bravo aux argentins, même si je n'arrive pas à apprécier leur jeux, c'est le résultat qui compte. En tout cas ils ont joués mieux que nous et c'est pas peu dire, quel gâchis.


Je veux bien que leur jeu soit parfois un peu tristounet mais aujourd'hui, ils ont aussi montré (une nouvelle fois) qu'ils savaient faire vivre un ballon.


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je veux bien que leur jeu soit parfois un peu tristounet mais aujourd'hui, ils ont aussi montré (une nouvelle fois) qu'ils savaient faire vivre un ballon.



On va pas pinailler, tu as raison, ils ont sû quoi faire du ballon, c'est pas mon goût c'est tout, mais respect.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je saisis pas, l&#224; ... (les cailloux)


On a posté en même temps. Je ne te répondais pas.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2007)

Ben quoi je comprend pas... Faut pas être triste, la france à gagné de toute façon, les Argentins jouent tous en france... 

En tout cas j'éspère qu'ils vont pas continuer à se fout' sur la gueule le week-end prochain vu qu'ils jouent dans la même équipe...(Finale Stade français/Clermont ferrand)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

C'&#233;tait un beau match j'ai trouv&#233; moi&#8230; malheureusement, on n'a pas gagn&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

> En tout cas j'&#233;sp&#232;re qu'ils vont pas continuer &#224; se fout' sur la gueule le week-end prochain vu qu'ils jouent dans la m&#234;me &#233;quipe...(Finale Stade fran&#231;ais/Clermont ferrand)


Euh&#8230; c'est du rugby, c'est pas du foot. Il sont peut-&#234;tre en train de choisir le troquet o&#249; se retrouver l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben moi, malgrè un score indiscutable, j'ai pas du tout été convaincu par les Français. Je trouve leur jeu encore très brouillon. Beaucoup d'imprecision dans les passes et de fébrilité  dans les receptions (heureusement compensé par des rebonds souvent favorables), de ballons perdus dans les regroupements, d'hésitation lors des sorties de points de fixation... On sent que ça cafouille quand même pas mal. J'ai pratiquement pas vu plus de 3 passes d'affilé.. Heureusement qu'en face c'était la Géorgie et qu'en plus ils ont su exploiter avec un certaine dose d'oportunisme de tres bon temps individuels.
> 
> Bref, c'est pas avec ça que les Blacks vont flipper...


Mis a part la dernière phrase, je ne change pas un mot de ce que j'ai dit au lendemain du match contre la Géorgie.
Sauf que là c'était pas la Géorgie. 

Ah si j'oubliais: en plus ce soir ils ont été incapable de trouver une bonne touche.


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2007)

C'&#233;tait un beau match en effet. Et notamment parce que les Fran&#231;ais ont tent&#233; de jouer. Puis &#231;a s'est &#233;tiol&#233;. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait &#224; redire sur les deux passes en-avant qui ont invalid&#233; les essais (on n'a pas tout le temps la baraka ...) fran&#231;ais. Apr&#232;s ... Il y a du talent chez les Argentins. Hern&#225;ndez, bien s&#251;r, Pichot (aga&#231;ant mais efficace), Corleto (pfiou !!) et tous ces joueurs qui se sacrifient comme si leur vie en d&#233;pendait devant leur ligne d'en-but.

L&#224;, je re-regarde le match sur Neurosport : encore une cuiller ...

R&#233;ellement, je pense que trop d'influx est pass&#233; contre la Nlle-Z&#233;lande. Parfois, on ne se remet pas des d&#233;faites. La France ne se remet pas de ses victoires en CdM contre les Blacks


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Octobre 2007)

Vivement un Argentine - Nouvelle Zélande.


----------



## samoussa (19 Octobre 2007)

m'enfin je l'avais un peu dit  mais j'aurais preferer m'être gourré quand même


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2007)

Donc je visionne le match de nouveau et c'est terrible : les Fran&#231;ais ont envie mais font des petites couillonnades et paf ! essai argentin, assez facile. La passe de Pichot &#224; Contepomi est une merveille.
L&#224;-dessus, deuxi&#232;me coup de bambou, deuxi&#232;me essai. On comprend, qu'en un tel match, le r&#233;alisme argentin d&#233;molisse le moral fran&#231;ais ...


----------



## Lalis (20 Octobre 2007)

Une page se tourne.
Je ne voudrais pas jeter l'anathème sur une équipe qui nous a quand même montré de bons (mais aussi de mauvais, voire de _très_ mauvais) moments ces dernières années.
Vous avez déjà (presque) tout dit sur le match d'hier, et sur les précédents.
Maintenant j'attends la suite : un nouveau sélectionneur, une équipe renouvelée.
L'équipe de France sous l'ère Laporte est morte, vive l'équipe de France à venir. :king: 

Et en attendant le tournoi des 6, après la finale de ce soir, les compétitions nationales (parce qu'il n'y a pas que le top 14). Ça nous fera au moins une occasion de revoir ces joueurs (français et étrangers) qui nous ont enchantés en cette CdM.




Et en passant, des nouvelles d'Abou*, mon chouchou :love: : il va bien, souffre encore des côtes mais jouera la semaine prochaine contre Poitiers.  
* demi de mêlée et capitaine de l'équipe de Géorgie


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2007)

De toutes fa&#231;ons le plus important c'est que les Anglais se fassent broyer.


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> De toutes façons le plus important c'est que les Anglais se fassent broyer.



Bien fait pour eux. Ils n'avaient pas besoin de brûler Jeanne d'Arc !


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2007)

On peut penser qu'ils ne reprendront pas 36-0 ... En m&#234;me temps, je pensais que les Fran&#231;ais battraient les Argentins et finalement ...


----------



## duracel (20 Octobre 2007)

Les anglais ont peut être laisser filer le match contre les Sud-africains en poule.
Les équipes en forme en phase de poule ne le sont souvent plus à la fin, et inversmeent, les équipes qui débutent maln finissent souvent très fort (sauf les français...  )
Ce soir, je ne vois pas forcément les englais se faire laminer. Qu'ils gagnent que cela ne m'étonnerait même pas.


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2007)

Les Boks n'ont pas l'air entam&#233;s, physiquement. Leur probl&#232;me principal a plut&#244;t &#233;t&#233; de rester concentr&#233;s, jusqu'ici ... Je doute que fasse &#224; l'Angleterre ils aient trop le loisir de l'&#234;tre de nouveau.
Ils ont quand m&#234;me des arguments que n'ont pas les Anglais.

Cela &#233;tant, on a encore vu hier soir qu'avoir une &#233;quipe potentiellement sup&#233;rieure ne fait pas gagner (idem avec les Blacks). La _grinta_, alli&#233;e &#224; d'ind&#233;niables talents individuels, peut mener au bout. Wilkinson sera-t-il pr&#233;sent au rendez-vous ? Il va lui falloir am&#233;liorer son pourcentage de r&#233;ussite, m'est-avis.


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonjours tout le monde,
Les SAF sont à mon sens les meilleurs à tout point de vue sauf en mêlée peut être face aux Anglois. Même avec un pourcentage de réussite médiocre Wilco peut faire la différence, car il tente souvent et même s'il ne réussit que 1 fois sur 2 voire sur 3, cela met beaucoup de pression et de stress sur l'adversaire alors que la confiance de son équipe reste indemne, car comme je l'ai dit, cela fini toujours par passer et par .... gagner.
Vivement ce soir, çà va fritter dur 
J'aimerais bien que la CDM reste dans notre hémisphère même si l'Anglois en reprend pour 4 ans à nous narguer, se sera mérité et on aura qu'à se la fermer et repartir au boulot car il y en a 
Si les SAF gagne avec leur plus beau jeu, alors se sera bien quand même


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous,

j'ai bien d'organiser une soirée entre amis et de prévoir beaucoup d'alcool pour digérer ça !!!

Quelle baffe magistrale.

Franchement dans l'équipe de France, il y en a certains qui devaient faire grêve. Et surtout certains m'ot très déçu, comme Michalak qui a du rentrer en laissant sa matière grise au vestiaire ...

Enfin au moins, il n'y a pas litige, les Argentins ont gagné haut la main. Il y a avait une telle différence d'envie que les Français ne pouvaient rien espérer.

Va falloir reprendre tout de zéro coté français, pour essayer de faire un tournoi des VI nations correct en 2008.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2007)

Je ne comprends pas. Il a fait quoi Michalak ?


----------



## Alycastre (20 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas. Il a fait quoi Michalak ?



Figurant ... Mais il &#233;tait pas seul !


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2007)

de toutes fa&#231;ons 3eme ou 4eme...


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2007)

Justement, pour les Argentins, c'est un honneur et une fiert&#233; d'&#234;tre 3e. M&#234;me pour les Blacks, il y a 4 ans, c'&#233;tait un honneur, en d&#233;pit de leurs ambitions d&#233;&#231;ues. Je pense que ces matches, il faut les jouer &#224; fond, par respect pour le maillot et le public.

Hier, justement, j'ai trouv&#233; que les Fran&#231;ais prenaient le match par le bon bout et les Argentins &#224; la gorge. Mais ils ont fait les petites boulettes qui ne pardonnent pas. Exactement comme les Argentins face aux Sud-Africains (en-avant de passe, maladresses, etc.) Au moins ont-ils essay&#233; mais &#231;a n'a pas souri. Je dirais que, plut&#244;t d'enfoncer les Fran&#231;ais, soulignons leur bonne volont&#233; et f&#233;licitons les Argentins pour leur dynamisme et leur r&#233;ussite.

Quant &#224; Michalak, il a essay&#233; mais &#231;a n'a pas &#233;t&#233; grandiose, quoi ... Mais le match s'est, une nouvelle fois, jou&#233; sur des riens et en 2 minutes, tout s'est &#233;croul&#233; c&#244;t&#233; fran&#231;ais.

PS : j'ai donc regard&#233; tranquillement le match une deuxi&#232;me fois et, vraiment, &#231;a se joue &#224; peu. Puis psychologiquement les Fran&#231;ais se sont effondr&#233;s. Au vu des circonstances, on peut comprendre.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> De toutes façons le plus important c'est que les Anglais se fassent broyer.



Voilà, tout est dit !


----------



## NED (20 Octobre 2007)

Moi qui pensais qu'on allait bouffer du steak argentin.... 
J'me suis planté, c'est eux qui nous ont manger tout cru.... 

Par contre pour ce soir je suis à donf avec les SudAf ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2007)

Quand m&#234;me, ce thierry Henry est un sacr&#233; joueur. 

Meilleur buteur de l'histoire de l'&#233;quipe de France et 2 superbes buts contre la Lituanie.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Par contre pour ce soir je suis à donf avec les SudAf ....


On s'en fout des SudAF! Ce qu'il faut c'est être contre les Anglais!


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2007)

Ou&#233; !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go ENGLAND...j'mexcuse mais moi je suis Anglophile  :love:


----------



## plovemax (20 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quand même, ce thierry Henry est un sacré joueur.
> 
> Meilleur buteur de l'histoire de l'équipe de France et 2 superbes buts contre la Lituanie.



Ah toi viens pas nous gonfler, *aujourd'hui*, avec tes danseuses...  



:rateau:


----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Ou&#233; !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M&#234;me si j'ai rien contre les Anglais, j'en ai m&#234;me comme ami, je ne veux pas avoir la passe de 2 victoires d'affil&#233;es.

Ils nous prendraient trop le teston.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2007)

Non, non Phile  :love:


----------



## LeProf (20 Octobre 2007)

J'ai chang&#233; mon propos, j'avais mal lu


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2007)

H&#233; bien, ce sont les Boks. Pas de chance pour les Britons : apr&#232;s la perc&#233;e de Tait, ils ont mal jou&#233; le coup.

On peut dire que le jeu produit n'&#233;tait pas tr&#232;s surprenant ; pr&#233;visible, quoi. Je suppose que cela pla&#238;t. En tous cas, avec les CdM de Rugby, c'est comme avec les CdM de foot : ce n'est pas le beau jeu qui gagne  Pas les artistes ni les po&#232;tes.

Au moins hier soir avons-nous vu 6 essais dont quelques-uns splendides (celui d'Arumburu m'a bien plu : Corleto, Hern&#225;ndez ont bien d&#233;plac&#233; la d&#233;fense fran&#231;aise).


----------



## NED (20 Octobre 2007)

Yess !!!
Bravo les Springboks. Super jeux, hyper agressif dans les regroupements. Pr&#233;sents partout, pas de fautes idiotes, pr&#233;cis...vraiment un jeu tr&#232;s complet. Ils ont s&#251; contenir les anglais sur la fin, qui je pense, apres avoir mis un gros coup de colier en d&#233;but de 2eme mi-temps, se sont &#233;mouss&#233;s &#224; petit feu...

GNARKKKK !!! hahaha !
Trop content !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2007)

Swing low... swing charette.


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Voila, je viens de voir le match en différé, après un concert du Naheulband (du donjon de Naheulbeuk), et belle victoire de sud-africain.

Par rapport à la petite finale, le match etait vraiment mieux, et ça ne tenait pas à grand chose.

Bravo aux deux équipes, on a vu plein de belles actions.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Octobre 2007)

n'empeche là aussi .... le rugby est un sport qui se joue au pied et plus à la main ..?


----------



## fpoil (21 Octobre 2007)

En tout cas les anglais pr&#233;sents dans le stade avaient l'essai refus&#233; en travers de la gorge  

et m&#234;me apr&#232;s dans les bars de la gare du nord...

sur le tournoi, les sud af (qui n'ont pas perdu un match) ont largement m&#233;rit&#233;s leur victoire, surtout face &#224; des anglais sans imagination (dixit un supporter anglais lucide assis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi)


----------



## Alycastre (21 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> En tout cas les anglais présents dans le stade avaient l'essai refusé en travers de la gorge
> 
> et même après dans les bars de la gare du nord...



Peut être, mais même cet essai accepté et transformé, ils perdent quand même ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Peut être, mais même cet essai accepté et transformé, ils perdent quand même ...



Sur le plan comptable et à la fin du match certes. Mais la marque d'un essai aurait pu changer la physionomie à l'avantage de l'Angleterre - mais cela on ne le saura jamais


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2007)

enfin on est pas la de la gagner cette coupe et c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me le principal...bref passons au tournoi des 6 nations...


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

De toutes façon les coupes du monde en sport collectif, c'est pas le truc des français, tellement c'est rare ...

Mais jamais ça n'a donné un parfum si amère. J'ai souvent vu la France perdre dans différentes compétitions (et quelques coupes du monde), mais là curieusement après une grosse mobilisation du public, ça donne cette fois-ci envie d'aller voir ailleurs ...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2007)

c'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre la seule fois qu'on aurait pu la gagner chez nous en france !!!! 
pour revenir &#224; la finale c'&#233;tait pas une grande finale...et puis tout ces blonds africains !!!


----------



## Lalis (21 Octobre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> pour revenir à la finale c'était pas une grande finale...



Quitte à m'attirer les foudres des spécialistes, je ne suis pas d'accord sur ce point : j'ai vu (subjectif, hein ) du jeu, des équipes motivées, de belles actions, deux défenses acharnées, des temps de jeu très longs, une énorme dépense d'énergie, peu de fautes, des joueurs se respectant (contrairement à la veille :hein: ).
Tu me diras que c'est la moindre des choses en rugby : sans doute, mais ça faisait un moment qu'on n'avait pas eu droit à ce spectacle (le mot est lâché).
J'estime la victoire des Sud Af méritée. Et le reflet de leur parcours dans la compétition.
Alors sur le manque de mixité de l'équipe, c'est sûr qu'il y aurait à redire... Mais je ne ferai pas de politique ici.


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Quitte à m'attirer les foudres des spécialistes, je ne suis pas d'accord sur ce point : j'ai vu (subjectif, hein ) du jeu, des équipes motivées, de belles actions, deux défenses acharnées, des temps de jeu très longs, une énorme dépense d'énergie, peu de fautes, des joueurs se respectant (contrairement à la veille :hein: ).



Je suis assez d'accord. Alors est-ce que c'était parce que la petite finale était si décevante ? Mais j'ai apprécié cette finale, même si ça manque cruellement de points.

Il y a peut-être quelques règles à bouger pour favoriser l'attaque ...


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> n'empeche l&#224; aussi .... le rugby est un sport qui se joue au pied et plus &#224; la main ..?





melaure a dit:


> Il y a peut-&#234;tre quelques r&#232;gles &#224; bouger pour favoriser l'attaque ...



Et l'attaque &#224; la main de pr&#233;f&#233;rence  

Les enjeux sont tellement ( Tout est relatif, quand m&#234;me... :rose: ) importants qu'on a l'impression qu'il ne s'agit pas de gagner, mais de ne pas perdre. Ce qui, si le r&#233;sultat au final est le m&#234;me, change radicalement la fa&#231;on de jouer. Le principe du bonus n'&#233;tant valable qu'en poule, il faut trouver autre chose.
Revenir sur le principe de la p&#233;naltouche ?  
L'essai &#224; 6 ou 7 points &#224; partir du troisi&#232;me ?  

A vos neurones !


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Voila, je viens de voir le match en différé, après un concert du Naheulband (du donjon de Naheulbeuk), et belle victoire de sud-africain.
> 
> Par rapport à la petite finale, le match etait vraiment mieux, et ça ne tenait pas à grand chose.
> 
> Bravo aux deux équipes, on a vu plein de belles actions.


Le match était certes assez intense et tout ça. Je suis d'accord sur l'intelligence de jeu des Boks, leur tactique ayant magnifiquement fonctionné [ils étaient vraiment "frais", j'ai trouvé].
Mais ... je n'aime quand même pas exagérément ce type de jeu. Dans les 30 dernières minutes, ça a méchamment joué au pied. Les Sud-Africains, sitôt les 9 points d'avance acquis, n'ont plus fait que défendre : intelligemment, sans faute, avec talent  tout ce que vous voulez comme adjectif. Mais le jeu n'est pas folichon, du coup.

La veille, les Français ont essayé pendant 20 minutes de faire l'inverse et j'ai trouvé cela nettement plus plaisant. Ensuite, les actions argentines à la main ont été splendides. Le premier essai, avec le soutien incessant, Pichot en chef d'orchestre, le décalage dans la défense aux abois et la passe au millimètre pour passer entre deux défenseurs. Ça j'aime. Les relances hardies depuis les 22, avec un essai de 80 mètres derrière, j'aime aussi. Quand on voit le jeu étirer la défense d'un côté puis de l'autre, une percée (quelle vivacité de Corleto) conclue par une sautée de 15 ou 20 m de Hernández pour un essai en bout d'alignement de Arumburu, ça me plaît vraiment.

Alors le jeu extrêmement physique, tactique et technique des Sud-Africains, pourquoi pas. Mais quand Habana et Pietersen se contentent de ne prendre aucun risque, ça finit pas me barber. Et comme je ne déteste pas les Anglais au point de vouloir _à tout prix_ leur défaite, peu me chaut de voir un match conclu uniquement par du jeu au pied. Quand bien même les buteurs seraient exceptionnels (Wilkinson, Montgomery) ou prometteurs (Steyn).


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2007)

Ouais.
Chuis d'accord avec Bompi.
La premi&#232;re mi-temps m'a captiv&#233;, la seconde m'a gonfl&#233;. Une finale de coupe du monde sans essai, &#231;a reste une finale dans laquelle les &#233;quipes se sont emp&#234;ch&#233;es de jouer. Que les anglais aient trouv&#233; leur ma&#238;tre &#224; ce jeu d&#233;testable ne rattrape rien &#224; l'affaire.


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> La veille, les Français ont essayé pendant 20 minutes de faire l'inverse et j'ai trouvé cela nettement plus plaisant. Ensuite, les actions argentines à la main ont été splendides. Le premier essai, avec le soutien incessant, Pichot en chef d'orchestre, le décalage dans la défense aux abois et la passe au millimètre pour passer entre deux défenseurs. Ça j'aime. Les relances hardies depuis les 22, avec un essai de 80 mètres derrière, j'aime aussi. Quand on voit le jeu étirer la défense d'un côté puis de l'autre, une percée (quelle vivacité de Corleto) conclue par une sautée de 15 ou 20 m de Hernández pour un essai en bout d'alignement de Arumburu, ça me plaît vraiment.



Arrrrrrêêête bompi par pitié, tu ne fais que remuer le coutaux dans la plaie bien que tu ais parfaitement raison, on le sait, tu aimes l'Argentine, ok d'accord. Bon on va dire que je ne retiens plus maintenant que ton analyse très pertinente sur la finale.

Cela dit, les Anglois ont bien failli nous faire un coup de trafalgar, si Wilco avait été plus chanceux sur au moins 2 coups de pieds. Sur l'essai refusé, rien à redire, merci la vidéo. Vache la coupe n'est plus en Europe, même si je ne suis pas pro Brits, cela me fait mal.

Les SAF ont une très belle équipe, soudée, virulente et intelligente. Ils ont fait un mondial sans faute, Bravo  

Bravo aussi aux Anglois qui tel le Phoenix, .... il a manqué une ou deux plumes


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

Promis, je ne dis plus rien sur le sujet 

Quant &#224; la coupe, c'est en effet l'&#233;quipe la plus r&#233;guli&#232;re qui l'a gagn&#233;e. Habana n'a finalement pas r&#233;ussi &#224; battre Lomu (ce qui me fait un peu plaisir car Lomu est un type que je trouve sympathique comme tout et apr&#232;s son coup dur, il reste dans la l&#233;gende).

Les Anglais vont maintenant devoir trouver un nouveau groupe, vu l'&#226;ge de Catt, Dallaglio et d'autres.

Les Blacks sont (mentalement) moribonds. Les Fran&#231;ais doivent retrouver de l'envie, ce qui risque d'&#234;tre ardu. Le public et la presse vont-ils &#234;tre assez patients pour permettre au futur s&#233;lectionneur de b&#226;tir quelque chose de neuf, avec peut-&#234;tre deux premi&#232;res ann&#233;es moyennes pour arriver dans trois et quatre ans &#224; une &#233;quipe performante ? On peut &#234;tre s&#251;r que non, m&#234;me si c'est souhaitable. Mais ... j'aimerais bien voir une &#233;quipe qui ait go&#251;t &#224; jouer, pas seulement &#224; calculer. 
Au bout du compte, quand la France est un peu folle, elle arrive en finale. Quand elle est s&#233;rieuse, elle perd en demi. M&#233;ditons ...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

Les français aussi ont tout à refaire. Autant sur l'ensemble de sa période, Laporte a un bilan très correct, autant il laisse l'équipe dans une situation quasi catastrophique.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

C'est s&#251;r que le moral doit pas &#234;tre au plus haut ... Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu une troisi&#232;me mi-temps vendredi soir, mais &#231;a n'a sans doute pas &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s festif 

Tout le monde va se refaire une sant&#233; avec le Top14.

&#192; ce sujet, j'ai cru comprendre que certains joueurs &#233;trangers vont venir jouer en Pro-D2. Les commentateurs parlaient de Matfield &#224; Toulon (ce que confirme Ouikipedia). C'est un peu bizarre qu'un joueur de ce calibre aille en pro-D2. Il est si bien que &#231;a, le championnat de France ?


----------



## fpoil (22 Octobre 2007)

gregan, merhtens et matfield &#224; Toulon..... et Umaga manager sportif


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sûr que le moral doit pas être au plus haut ... Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu une troisième mi-temps vendredi soir, mais ça n'a sans doute pas été très festif
> 
> Tout le monde va se refaire une santé avec le Top14.
> 
> À ce sujet, j'ai cru comprendre que certains joueurs étrangers vont venir jouer en Pro-D2. Les commentateurs parlaient de Matfield à Toulon (ce que confirme Ouikipedia). C'est un peu bizarre qu'un joueur de ce calibre aille en pro-D2. Il est si bien que ça, le championnat de France ?



C'est seulement celui où le niveau est le plus élevé au monde, sans appel. C'est bien là que se situe la plus grande défaite du quinze de France, avec un réservoir pareil l'équipe devrait exploser les compétitions internationales... mais pour ça il faudrait les faire jouer ensemble plus souvent, donc les sortir des clubs plus souvent et ça, les clubs ne veulent pas en entendre parler.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> À ce sujet, j'ai cru comprendre que certains joueurs étrangers vont venir jouer en Pro-D2. Les commentateurs parlaient de Matfield à Toulon (ce que confirme Ouikipedia). C'est un peu bizarre qu'un joueur de ce calibre aille en pro-D2. Il est si bien que ça, le championnat de France ?


Mourad BOUDJELLAL, le président du RCT est aussi le directeur de Soleil...
Apparemment il a de l'argent à dépenser...  
F'rait mieux d'honorer certains contrats d'éditions...


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

Je ne suis pas grand fan de sa maison d'&#233;dition ...
Enfin, du moment qu'ils ne font pas comme le club de foot de la m&#234;me ville 

D'ailleurs, une chose m'intrigue : d&#233;j&#224;, avec foot et ses droits de retransmission cons&#233;quents, de nombreux clubs peinent &#224; trouver l'&#233;quilibre budg&#233;taire. Comment font les clubs de rugby ?


----------



## Lalis (22 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un peu bizarre qu'un joueur de ce calibre aille en pro-D2. Il est si bien que ça, le championnat de France ?



En France et en Angleterre : c'est là qu'il y a des sous...
Et Toulon devrait aussi accueillir la mini-vague   de Percy Montgomery, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> En France et en Angleterre : c'est là qu'il y a des sous...
> Et Toulon devrait aussi accueillir la mini-vague   de Percy Montgomery, si je ne m'abuse.


Nan, à l'USAP...


----------



## fpoil (22 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, à l'USAP...



c'est mes potes catalans qui sont contents


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2007)

*¡¡¡ USA**P !!!*


*¡¡¡ USA**P !!!
**¡¡¡ USA**P !!!
**¡¡¡ USA**P !!!*​


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

Montgomery : Wow !!

Tr&#232;s bon joueur, qui peut faire du bien &#224; toute &#233;quipe. En plus il am&#232;nera du public f&#233;minin 

Oui mais bon : je pensais que, de l'argent, il y en avait plus dans l'h&#233;misph&#232;re Sud que dans le Nord, voyez. J'imaginais qu'une province du Super14, ca payait plus que le Top14.

PS : celui que j'aimerais bien voir jouer un peu plus souvent (donc : en France) c'est Spencer ; m&#234;me s'il est moins aff&#251;t&#233; qu'avant, voir un bon match de Spencer, &#231;a me pla&#238;t bien.


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2007)

Et ça, vous l'avez vu.


----------



## Alycastre (22 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Et ça, vous l'avez vu.



MDR .....


----------



## fpoil (22 Octobre 2007)

oui du stade on a pas trop compris sur le coup vu que le type s'est approch&#233; tranquillement de la coupe : j'ai cru un moment (et je pense les officiels aussi) que c'&#233;tait un membre du staf des boks qui s'approchaient pour la voir de plus pr&#232;s avant la remise officielle.... de l&#224; o&#249; j'&#233;tais impossible de voir qu'il portait un maillot anglais


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Octobre 2007)

Une nouvelle honte pour nous 

Au fait, j'aime bien l'USAP, un de mes cousins par alliance en a &#233;t&#233; le capitaine lors de la finale du championnat de France en 1977.
Trop cool si Montgomery les rejoint.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

Je suis en train de regarder sur ESPN Classic France:&#201;cosse de la CdM 1995.
30e environ, 0-0 mais alors, il y a des actions de folie. &#192; l'instant, une relance de N'tamack de 50-60 m qui faisait suite &#224; une action assez inspir&#233;e des &#201;cossais.
C'est un peu tout fou et tr&#232;s sympathique


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2007)

C'est cool, ESPN Classic : &#231;a m'a permis de revoir ce match assez brouillon et bien sympathique. Il n'a que douze ans mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; une autre &#233;poque. Les joueurs donnent moins l'impression d'&#234;tre des culturistes  , les shorts sont courts et les maillots flottants.
Le match lui-m&#234;me est aussi d'une autre &#233;poque ... Les &#201;cossais ont d&#251; avoir la haine, quand m&#234;me. En tous cas, &#231;a jouait &#224; fond avec pas mal d'inspiration. C&#244;t&#233; fran&#231;ais il y a un c&#244;t&#233; un peu foutraque bien sympathique. J'ai retrouv&#233; des noms un peu oubli&#233;s et quelques joueurs impr&#233;visibles. Dans l'ensemble, ce match-ci montre un jeu moins puissant et plus vif. Surtout si on compare avec l'&#233;quipe de France d'aujourd'hui (consid&#233;rablement plus puissante, je trouve).


----------



## Alycastre (23 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est cool, ESPN Classic : ça m'a permis de revoir ce match assez brouillon et bien sympathique. Il n'a que douze ans mais c'est déjà une autre époque. Les joueurs donnent moins l'impression d'être des culturistes  , les shorts sont courts et les maillots flottants.
> Le match lui-même est aussi d'une autre époque ... Les Écossais ont dû avoir la haine, quand même. En tous cas, ça jouait à fond avec pas mal d'inspiration. Côté français il y a un côté un peu foutraque bien sympathique. J'ai retrouvé des noms un peu oubliés et quelques joueurs imprévisibles. Dans l'ensemble, ce match-ci montre un jeu moins puissant et plus vif. Surtout si on compare avec l'équipe de France d'aujourd'hui (considérablement plus puissante, je trouve).



Moi je propose que l'on donne l'ex poste de Laporte à notre ami bompi .... 
Il le mérite amplement.


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2007)

C'&#233;tait une autre &#233;poque mais moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re le rugby d'alors que celui de maintenant. Attention, je ne suis pas pass&#233;iste, mais cette coupe du monde a &#233;t&#233; d'un ennui !  
Seules les &#233;quipes comme les fidgi, le tonga, etc ... ont &#233;t&#233; rafraichissante. 

Pour le reste, c'est devenu une bataille o&#249; le physique prime... Pick and go, pick and go, pick and go, .... ZZZzzzZZZzzzzZZz.
C'est d'un monotone.


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Octobre 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Moi je propose que l'on donne l'ex poste de Laporte à notre ami bompi ....
> Il le mérite amplement.



Est ce que tu crois que Bompi aiderait dans ce cas à battre l'Argentine ?


----------



## Alycastre (23 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Est ce que tu crois que Bompi aiderait dans ce cas à battre l'Argentine ?



Oui ... parce que c'est un p'tit gars intègre


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Oui ... parce que c'est un p'tit gars intègre


Exactement ! 

Mais bon, sélectionneur national ou entraîneur, je pense que mon palpitant n'y résisterait pas


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Octobre 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Oui ... parce que c'est un p'tit gars intègre



Alors : Bompi au pouvoir !!!!!!


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2007)

j'aime assez ce choix pour remplacer monsieur le secrétaire d'état


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Octobre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> j'aime assez ce choix pour remplacer monsieur le secrétaire d'état



Bof, côté charisme ... côté grands résultats ....:mouais:


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2007)

Allez allez !! On ne va pas commencer &#224; dire du mal avant qu'ils n'aient d&#233;but&#233; leur projet 

L'objectif est simple : gagner la finale de la prochaine coupe du monde ? ou la suivante ? avec une &#233;quipe rajeunie ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bof, côté charisme ... côté grands résultats ....:mouais:



Oulala...

Ntamak, demi finaliste 95, avec un grand palmarès à Toulouse, vice puis capitaine de toulouse.

Lièvremont, finaliste 99, vice capitaine de l'équipe de france et capitaine longtemps en club.

Ces 2 là ont du charisme, et même s'ils ont peu d'expérience en tant qu'entraineur, ils ont malgré tout a eux 2, 2 finales du championnat du monde des moins de 21 ans, dont un titre gagné.


Moi ça me plaît vraiment ce choix. Bien plus que Galthié ou le goret (Saint André)


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bof, côté charisme ... côté grands résultats ....:mouais:


Le souvenir que je garde d'eux en tant que joueurs me fait espérer un autre style de jeu que celui préconisé par Laporte  . 
Pour le reste, voir ci-dessus Bompi   et Bassou  qui résument ma pensée


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> j'aime assez ce choix pour remplacer monsieur le secrétaire d'état



Pourquoi pas, ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Oulala...
> 
> Ntamak, demi finaliste 95, avec un grand palmarès à Toulouse, vice puis capitaine de toulouse.
> 
> ...



et je plussois, ça me semble de bien meilleure augure que tout ce que j'avais entendu jusque là... toutefois, je trouverais juste un rien plus réaliste de prendre Lagisquet... mais il ne semble pas bénéficier de quelconques appuis, politiques ou non... dommage.


----------



## fpoil (24 Octobre 2007)

le pb de Lagisquet, c'est que c'est le pote de Blanco et donc là absolument aucune chance vu les rapports entre la fédération et la ligue


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi ça me plaît vraiment ce choix. Bien plus que Galthié ou le *goret* (Saint André)


C'est pas gentil, ça ...  [ou alors c'est un petit nom donné par ses copains ?]

N'tamack, j'en ai de bons souvenirs comme joueur. Et, par exemple, l'auteur de l'essai fatal dans le France-Écosse de '95 que je regardais avant-hier


----------



## duracel (24 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> le pb de Lagisquet, c'est que c'est le pote de Blanco et donc là absolument aucune chance vu les rapports entre la fédération et la ligue


 
Dans ce contexte, le duo en question à l'avantage d'être politiquement acceptable par les différentes parties;
Un compromis qui satisfait tout le monde mais n'enthousiasme personne?​


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Oulala...





Bassman a dit:


> Ntamak, demi finaliste 95, avec un grand palmarès à Toulouse, vice puis capitaine de toulouse.​
> 
> Lièvremont, finaliste 99, vice capitaine de l'équipe de france et capitaine longtemps en club.​
> 
> ...


 

oups c'est vrai, merci de ce rappel, cela faisait longtemps que j'avais entendu parlé d'eux  
Galtier est pas mal quand même, il a du terrain, un palmarès certes moins copieux c'est vrai que ses prétendants, du charisme, et puis quoi il a une bonne tête de filou​ 
Il y a Lacroix aussi qui est pas mal en tout cas comme commentateur il avait l'air très callé en stratégie. Mais lui, il n'est pas prétendant.​


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est pas gentil, ça ...  [ou alors c'est un petit nom donné par ses copains ?]



C'était son surnom en équipe de france. Le nez par terre et j'avance. Au choix, le sanglier, le cochon ou le goret. Ca a fluctué selon les périodes 



ScubaARM a dit:


> Il y a Lacroix aussi qui est pas mal en tout cas comme commentateur il avait l'air très callé en stratégie. Mais lui, il n'est pas prétendant.​



Lacroix n'a pas son diplôme d'état  Et je soupçonne que ca ne l'intéresse pas du tout.
Quant à Lagisquet, effectivement, il n'est pas dans les petits papiers de Lapasset, donc aucunes chances, comme Guy Novès.


En tout cas, bonne chance aux nouveaux selectionneurs


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Oulala...
> 
> 
> 
> Moi ça me plaît vraiment ce choix. Bien plus que Galthié ou le goret (Saint André)



ouaip, après le Laporte nawak, le porte Ntawak




ben non finalement, je sors pas, y caille


----------



## Lalis (26 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> En tout cas, bonne chance aux nouveaux selectionneurs



Farpaitement 
Attendons d'avoir quelque chose à critiquer avant de critiquer.
:style:


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Octobre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Farpaitement
> Attendons d'avoir quelque chose à critiquer avant de critiquer.
> :style:



ouais, ben tiens, allons y, et la méthode de sélection du sélectionneur. Il avait l'air fou furieux le grand Serge. Toutes ces magouilles dans le dos  
Et l'autre là, le secrétaire d'Etat qui nous fait à la "tribune" la CDM a rapporté 10M d'euros à la France c'est un vrai succès :hein: et à l'IRB ? tu sais combien  150 patates oui, alors que nos petites villes qui ont voulu accueillir les joueurs et supporters se sont vues retirer leurs banderoles de bienvenue parce qu'elles n'avaient pas payées leur droit à l'IRB pour citer Coupe du Monde de Rugby sur leur support. J'en rage et je critique, super pays organisateur. 
En plus on s'est fait laminer après avoir battu la légende....
Bien à toi Lalis
Ika Haki


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Farpaitement
> Attendons d'avoir quelque chose à critiquer avant de critiquer.
> :style:



Les non-reçus s'en sont déjà chargé dans la foulée. Ca commence mal


----------



## Lalis (27 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> ouais, ben tiens, allons y, et la méthode de sélection du sélectionneur. Il avait l'air fou furieux le grand Serge. Toutes ces magouilles dans le dos
> Et l'autre là, le secrétaire d'Etat qui nous fait à la "tribune" la CDM a rapporté 10M d'euros à la France c'est un vrai succès :hein: et à l'IRB ? tu sais combien  150 patates oui, alors que nos petites villes qui ont voulu accueillir les joueurs et supporters se sont vues retirer leurs banderoles de bienvenue parce qu'elles n'avaient pas payées leur droit à l'IRB pour citer Coupe du Monde de Rugby sur leur support. J'en rage et je critique, super pays organisateur.
> En plus on s'est fait laminer après avoir battu la légende....
> Bien à toi Lalis
> Ika Haki



Mais Scub, je parlais des nouveaux ! Enlève ton masque et relis !  

Sinon, un truc futile, mais pour y aller de ma critique : z'avez vu les affreux maillots du Stade français ? Caca boudin avec des petites fleurs et un peu de bleu. :afraid: L'arbitre les appelait "verts"... pour ne pas les confondre avec les mottes de pelouse soulevées par les crampons, peut-être ?  
C'était quand même un chouette match, malgré le réveil tardif des Clermontois, qui auraient tout aussi bien mérité de gagner.


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2007)

hier soir, j'ai inaugur&#233; mon abonnement pour la saison au stade Yves du manoir &#224; Montpellier, j'y ai vu une &#233;quipe pas si mauvaise, m&#234;me si un peu brouillonne qui a quand m&#234;me marqu&#233; un essai, alors que l'USAP, non.
c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a.
Sinon, le stade est plut&#244;t r&#233;ussi.


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Octobre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Mais Scub, je parlais des nouveaux ! Enlève ton masque et relis !
> 
> Sinon, un truc futile, mais pour y aller de ma critique : z'avez vu les affreux maillots du Stade français ? Caca boudin avec des petites fleurs et un peu de bleu. :afraid: L'arbitre les appelait "verts"... pour ne pas les confondre avec les mottes de pelouse soulevées par les crampons, peut-être ?
> C'était quand même un chouette match, malgré le réveil tardif des Clermontois, qui auraient tout aussi bien mérité de gagner.




T'inquiète chère Lalis, c'était pas après toi, c'est juste que j'avais envie de bouder un peu .
Ouais faudrait arrêter un peu le rose quand même les potaux aussi:mouais: à quand la pelouse


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2007)

Y'a du monde &#224; Toulon... 



> Apr&#232;s avoir rat&#233; le bon wagon de la mont&#233;e la saison derni&#232;re, le RCT s'est en effet dot&#233; de moyens &#224; hauteur de sa soif de vaincre avec les arriv&#233;es de plusieurs pointures internationales &#224; l'exp&#233;rience in&#233;gal&#233;e: les N&#233;o-Z&#233;landais Anton Oliver et Andrew Mehrtens, l'Australien George Gregan et ni plus ni moins que le champion du monde sud-africain,Victor Matfield.


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

y'avait aussi du marrons chauds hier sur le terrain


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2007)

Le championnat Pro D2 va &#234;tre d'un ennui   

Enfin pour la premi&#232;re place


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

il y a le racing qui a fait un recrutement on va dire interressant.... un vrai arc en ciel leur &#233;quipe...

&#224; quand un derby parisien au top 14  Guazzini contre Lagard&#232;re

p.. deux &#233;quipes &#224; ha&#239;r pour les gens du sud ouest


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2007)

Oh mais m&#234;me sans &#234;tre du sud ouest, ils sont d&#233;testable.


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2007)

Y a-t-il une raison objective &#224; cela ou est-ce simplement la rivalit&#233; N-S qui parle ? 

Pour Toulon, je ne sais pas o&#249; ils en sont avec leurs "vieilles" stars mais il n'est pas dit que la mayonnaise puisse prendre. Gregan passant &#224; Mehrtens, c'est joli sur le papier mais c'est pas forc&#233;ment gagn&#233;


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> il y a le racing qui a fait un recrutement on va dire interressant.... un vrai arc en ciel leur équipe...
> 
> à quand un derby parisien au top 14  Guazzini contre Lagardère
> 
> p.. deux équipes à haïr pour les gens du sud ouest


Z'ont effectivement recruté...





> C'est officiel: après quatre saisons passées au Stade Français couronnées par un titre de champion de France cette année, Agustin Pichot s'est engagé en faveur du Racing-Metro 92. A bientôt 33 ans (il les fêtera en août), le demi de mêlée des Pumas argentins rejoint au sein de l'ambitieux club francilien une impressionnante armada.
> 
> Une armada en effet puisque sont notamment arrivés avant Pichot un autre ancien du Stade Français, le deuxième ligne David Auradou, ainsi que le centre briviste Ludovic Valbon, le pilier narbonnais Franck Tournaire, l'ailier biarrot Sereli Bobo, l'ailier Thomas Lombard, l'ouvreur de Toulouse Jeff Dubois, l'arrière clermontois Alexandre Péclier, le pilier Andrea Lo Cicero, le deuxième ligne de Northampton David Gérard, le troisième ligne clermontois Michel Dieudé Pas de doute, le Racing Metro 92, cornaqué sur le terrain par Agustin Pichot, le plus emblématique des Pumas, et surtout soutenu par le patron de Foncia, Jacky Lorenzetti, entend vite rejoindre le Top 14.


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Y a-t-il une raison objective à cela ou est-ce simplement la rivalité N-S qui parle ?



Ca tombe bien, je suis de l'ouest 

Ils sont détestable parce qu'ils font du rugby marketing. Le genre à te pondre un Karaoké (Wahou trop d'la balle) géant pendant la mi temps d'un match de rugby, des pouffiasses pour faire pompom girl comme dedans les zétazuni (que c'est trop bien les zétazuni).

Manque plus que macdo comme sponsort, coca a volonté pendant la mi-temps et le tableau est complet.

Et ramènent tout ce qui peut traîner de plus détestable dans le sport (le gros con qui pige rien mais qui meugle, avec la canette de bière 1664 dans la main gauche) avec un QI de moule trop cuite.


Moi c'est pas ce rugby là que j'aime, bien au contraire.


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2007)

Je vois bien le topo 

En fait, t'es jaloux par ce que, toi aussi, tu voudrais un beau maillot rose


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je vois bien le topo
> En fait, t'es jaloux par ce que, toi aussi, tu voudrais un beau maillot rose



Je pense pas que Bassou veuille passer pour une tafiole.....


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je pense pas que Bassou veuille passer pour une tafiole.....


Je te laisse dire la même chose aux joueurs du Stade Français ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je te laisse dire la même chose aux joueurs du Stade Français ...



Ca va charcler. La boite à boure pif s'ouvre?


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2007)

Rose bonbon pour des joueurs de rugby c'est un peu bizarre...ils auraient pu affubler des joueurs de golf ou tir &#224; l'arc, mais pas le rugby, &#231;a va pas avec la charte...


----------



## fpoil (30 Octobre 2007)

l'homophobie des supporters de rugby serait elle aussi développée que celle des supporters de foot ? les "tafioles", elles jouent au rugby et bien souvent elles sont au moins aussi viriles que leur partenaires "straight", reprenez vous messieurs sinon vous allez ressembler au supporter décrit par Bassman


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2007)

C'pas la couleur du maillot en plus dont je parlais. Ce dont je me fous royalement.


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2007)

Dans le d&#233;veloppement du rugby, on pourrait voir deux axes &#224; &#233;viter :
- une d&#233;viance footballistique, o&#249; &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout ce qui est funeste prosp&#232;re all&#232;grement
- une tendance "football", mais am&#233;ricain, celui-l&#224;, avec _cheerleaders_ en jupette, des tombereaux de bouffes d&#233;gueulasse et de bi&#232;re ingurgit&#233;s pendant les matches etc.

Peut-il y avoir une troisi&#232;me voie ? Pour l'instant, les quelques matchs internationaux auquel j'ai assist&#233;, le public a toujours &#233;t&#233; correct et ne se levait pas toutes les cinqu minutes pour aller acheter des tacos au bar ... L'espoir reste donc permis, non ?


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Octobre 2007)

En fait, nous aimerions quoi, du beau jeu, des supporters sympas, pas de dopage, pas de fric, pas de star système. Hummm, l'équation me semble difficile à résoudre 
Nous n'avons pas beaucoup le choix 
Cela ressemble à une lente décadence comme pour beaucoup d'autres sports. Du moment que la pelouse reste verte, sinon on ne verra plus les joueurs du SF


----------



## Lalis (31 Octobre 2007)

Que de poncifs sur cette page... :sleep: 
Et quelques paroles sages. 







... pour ne froisser personne... ou tout le monde ???


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2007)

Je prends ma part de poncifs sans probl&#232;me  tu peux y aller


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Octobre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Que de poncifs sur cette page... :sleep:
> Et quelques paroles sages.
> 
> ... pour ne froisser personne... ou tout le monde ???




J'assume (poncif et ou sage) :rateau: faut bien faire avancer le chilimilibli yblic qui tiens dans la mains, qui tiens dans la main (un certain quelque chose d'ovale, un ballon ?)


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Novembre 2007)

Voilà du neuf  à Toulouse, un petit nouveau à qui le maillot noir va si bien 

En plus, il joue pas mal du tout. D'ailleurs, grosse équipe de Toulouse cette année 
Le SF en a pris une bonne aujourd'hui même avec l'équipe bis:mouais:


----------



## Lalis (3 Novembre 2007)

Oui, gros match de Kelleher, qu'on a vu partout !   Il avait l'air content de jouer avec ses nouveaux petits camarades, et a mis un point d'honneur à répondre en français (autant que possible) aux questions à la *biiiiip* du gars de C+.
En 1ère mi-temps, j'ai trouvé le SF d'une lenteur... :sleep:  Mais au moins, noir contre rose sur fond vert, même les daltoniens pouvaient suivre l'action !  
Contente que Toulouse démarre bien cette année.

Et la coupe d'Europe qui commence la semaine prochaine : mais c'est un sport de bagnards ! :casse:


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2007)

Elle est sympa, cette photo, avec Rokocoko qui a l'air tout surpris.
P&#244;vre Kelleher : deux fois que les Fran&#231;ais le battent en Coupe du Monde alors qu'il est 1/2 de m&#234;l&#233;e des Blacks 

Content de le voir par ici ; je le trouve tr&#232;s dynamique et assez puissant. Parfois il abuse du "coup de pied par-dessus" en sortie de regroupement, notamment le long de la touche.


----------



## Pooley (4 Novembre 2007)

edit : doublon


----------



## Pooley (4 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> En fait, nous aimerions quoi, du beau jeu, des supporters sympas, pas de dopage, pas de fric, pas de star système. Hummm, l'équation me semble difficile à résoudre



faites de l'escrime  

en plus c'est un des seuls sports ou la france raméne une floppée de médailles en or à la fin de chaques mondiaux


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Novembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> faites de l'escrime
> 
> en plus c'est un des seuls sports ou la france raméne une floppée de médailles en or à la fin de chaques mondiaux



:mouais: j'en ai connu un escrimeur lorsque j'étais au BJ .... limite le gars, les plantes il aimait çà:mouais:


----------



## Pooley (4 Novembre 2007)

tout de suite le cliché...


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2007)

L'aviron Bayonnais est en tête du championnat :love: :love: 
nanana 

youpi!


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

Ou&#233; enfin ma p'tit Nexka ador&#233;e, y'a que 2 journ&#233;es de jou&#233;e hein


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

De toute façon c'est le stadoceste tarbais qui va gagner
.


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué enfin ma p'tit Nexka adorée, y'a que 2 journées de jouée hein



Vi peut être mais en tout cas nous sommes 1er pour 3 semaines!!! :love: Alors je savoure :love: 

D'ailleur le 23 novembre Bayonne vient jouer à Paris! Alors si il y a des volontaires pour aller encourager les bleu ciel et blanc


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Novembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Vi peut être mais en tout cas nous sommes 1er pour 3 semaines!!! :love: Alors je savoure :love:





Nexka a dit:


> D'ailleur le 23 novembre Bayonne vient jouer à Paris! Alors si il y a des volontaires pour aller encourager les bleu ciel et blanc  ​


 

La vie en rose 
Si le SF sort la grosse équipe .... avec la meilleure charnière du monde, ils vont ramer nos bayonnais 
Mais bon, j'aime bien supporter les plus... disons, les moins forts​


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2007)

alors .. la coupe du monde ay&#233; c'est fini les gens !! ya pu! tout le monde s'en fout &#224; part canalplus qui essaie d'en faire un produit d'appel pour pallier le manque d'int&#233;r&#234;t du foot de ligue 1 ... 
mais sinon ... bah .... on n'en parle plus trop vraiment du ru'by!

m&#234;me france 2 qui a le bouclier de brenus et les six nations ...bah ils ne forcent pas ...


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Vi peut être mais en tout cas nous sommes 1er pour 3 semaines!!! :love: Alors je savoure :love:
> 
> D'ailleur le 23 novembre Bayonne vient jouer à Paris! Alors si il y a des volontaires pour aller encourager les bleu ciel et blanc



Ca peut le faire ouaip 
Mais tu me connais, si tu m'le rappelle pas, j'vais oublier


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Novembre 2007)

Haaaa du Rugby sur la 2, un match de ouf, ASM vs LLA, vitesse, temps de jeux incroyables, contres attaques, un vrai match, enfin, cela faisait longtemps.
Pas mal le SF hier avec une équipe à moitié 2 et Toulouse que j'ai pas vu. USAP dans le coup, le Rugby français à l'honneur. Dommage pour Bougoin?

Allez la 2ième mi temps, je vous conseille


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2007)

Rhaaaaaaa, le suspense. 

&#231;a fait tout dr&#244;le de souhaiter une victoire de l'Italie.


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Novembre 2007)

Ed c'est le Rugby ici 
Suspens avec Biarritz oui contre les Sarrasins
(merci l'Italie)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rhaaaaaaa, le suspense.
> 
> &#231;a fait tout dr&#244;le de souhaiter une victoire de l'Italie.


Le hors sujet&#8230; tout un art


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde !
Alors tout le monde s'en fout de la H cup  
Moi pas :
SF vs Bristol, défaite normal quand on joue au ralenti et le même jeux d'avants que les anglais
Biarritz, suspens et match intense (déjà dit)
Clermont, pas vu le match, bizare une taule pareille après le dernier match qui était brillant
USAP, normal (forza catalunya)
Bourgoin, bien à l'arrache et du suspens 
Toulouse, quelle maîtrise avec un très bon Kelleher et Clerc + Dussautoir​


----------



## Lalis (19 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Alors tout le monde s'en fout de la H cup



Mais non, Scub, on s'en fout pas. C'est juste que ça tombe en même temps que des tas de trucs, comme la fédérale 1 : RCO écrase Saint Nazaire 44 à zéro et se retrouve en tête de la poule. Burton dans un grand jour marque 27 points dont 1 essai de 80 mètres sur contre.
Tu vois, toi non plus tu ne suis pas tout !


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2007)

J'ai craqué après la première mi-temps de Bristol/SF. D'accord, je sais d'expérience que jouer au rugby dans le froid et l'humide, c'est vraiment pas la joie :casse: :hosto:  , mais la ils étaient vraiment au ralenti


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2007)

Je n'ai pu regarder que Toulouse/Leinster. Bon _sparring partner_, Leinster : solide, mais peu inspiré finalement. De quoi donner du fil à retordre à Toulouse tout en leur laissant l'opportunité de monter en puissance.
Bref, une deuxième mi-temps assez vive, avec de belles actions (à la main !! incroyable ...) Je ne connais pas trop les Irlandais mais question technique, ils m'ont paru limités par rapport aux Toulousains. Je pense que Kelleher a fait une bonne rentrée (quand il plaque, il y va, le gaillard, et ses passes sont puissantes et bien envoyées), que Clerc a du gaz, que j'aime bien Poitrenaud, que Dussautoir était en effet bel et bien au rendez-vous, etc. Bref, un bon match, solide, avec des essais : du bon rugby.


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Novembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Mais non, Scub, on s'en fout pas. C'est juste que ça tombe en même temps que des tas de trucs, comme la fédérale 1 : RCO écrase Saint Nazaire 44 à zéro et se retrouve en tête de la poule. Burton dans un grand jour marque 27 points dont 1 essai de 80 mètres sur contre.
> Tu vois, toi non plus tu ne suis pas tout !




Aaahh, j'ai eu peur, quel plaisir de vous lire de nouveau.
C'est vrai Lalis, on ne peut pas tout suivre

Content de partager l'analyse de Bompi, c'est un connaisseur.


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pas bien pigé pourquoi Clermont alignait l'équipe B face au munster...

Z'en ont rien a foutre de la HCup ?


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2007)

Ou alors, ils y sont allés pensant qu'ils ne pourraient pas l'emporter. Ce qui serait plutôt moyen, comme attitude. Mais il faut aussi gérer l'effectif et je suppose que c'est assez compliqué.


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai pas bien pigé pourquoi Clermont alignait l'équipe B face au munster...
> 
> Z'en ont rien a foutre de la HCup ?


 

C'est vrai, c'est à croire !! ils ont même pas cherché le point de bonus défensif et en plus des joueurs de talent ont été exposés voire légèrement blessés (J. Smith). ​


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Novembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> L'aviron Bayonnais est en tête du championnat :love: :love:
> nanana
> 
> youpi!




Paris est passé par là et avec le retour d'Hernandez en forme ... c'est 46 points..


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2007)

34-12 pour les Boks à Cardiff contre les Gallois.... 
Beau match des deux côtés... :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Paris est passé par là et avec le retour d'Hernandez en forme ... c'est 46 points..



Oui bon euh....  Ca va hein!!!  
   


Bah pff de toute façon pour la peine on va foutre une branlée au BO la semaine prochaine.


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2007)

Réunion des "pontes"...
VI nations ou tri-nations pour les Argentins ?!...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Réunion des "pontes"...
> VI nations ou tri-nations pour les Argentins ?!...


Ah tout de même, ils ont mis le temps !
Un tournoi des 6 nations élargi à lArgentine, ça me paraît difficile dans la pratique. Buenos Aires cest pas la porte à côté. Par contre, un Tri-Nations élargi à lArgentine


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ah tout de même, ils ont mis le temps !
> Un tournoi des 6 nations élargi à lArgentine, ça me paraît difficile dans la pratique. Buenos Aires cest pas la porte à côté. Par contre, un Tri-Nations élargi à lArgentine




Pareil.
Et par ailleurs, l'Argentine est quand même plus une nation du sud... donc ça serait plus logique qu'elle joue le Tri-Nations (qui deviendrait le Quadri-Nation ?). 

Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il est désormais logique qu'elle assiste à une grande compétition internationale.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pareil.
> Et par ailleurs, l'Argentine est quand même plus une nation du sud... donc ça serait plus logique qu'elle joue le Tri-Nations (qui deviendrait le Quadri-Nation ?).
> 
> Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il est désormais logique qu'elle assiste à une grande compétition internationale.


Ils ont fini troisième de la coupe du monde.... pas des petits bras :king:
Je suis curieux de voir comment les fédés australiennes, sud-af' et NZ vont réagir 

Edit. De toutes façons un tournoi des 7 Nations n'est pas pour demain. La Roumanie, la Géorgie, l'Espagne sont loiiiiin derrière (pour l'instant !).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2007)

Dans 15 jours, les Rangers. 

Rhaaa, j'espère que Lyon va réussir à se qualifier.


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dans 15 jours, les Rangers.
> 
> Rhaaa, j'espère que Lyon va réussir à se qualifier.


Rhhhâââ...
Ta bouche, toi !.... 



Édit: t'es vraiment un gros cunnard...
Mais je n'en doutais pas un seul instant...  :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2007)

J'espère que Toulouse va se qualifier.

Lyon, ce n'est pas le bon fil et, de surcroît, c'est une équipe que je n'aime pas (sans parler de son président, encore plus gonflant que le président de club de foot moyen).

À part ça, dans le hors-sujet, puisqu'on y est, j'ai vu un match d'un cousin éloigné du Rugby : finale (Grey Cup) de la saison de Canadian Football entre Winnipeg et Saskatchewan. C'était assez barbant (pas tenu plus de 30 minutes).


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> À part ça, dans le hors-sujet, puisqu'on y est, j'ai vu un match d'un cousin éloigné du Rugby : finale (Grey Cup) de la saison de Canadian Football entre Winnipeg et Saskatchewan. C'était assez barbant (pas tenu plus de 30 minutes).


Toujours dans le hors sujet, jai assisté à un match de footy (football australien) en 2005 à Brisbane (Brisbane-Geelong). La franchise moblige à dire que jai pas tout compris  
En tout cas ils narrêtent pas de courir, de sauter, ça narrête pas  Un sport *très* populaire à Melbourne et son agglomération. Si vous êtes dans un pub et que vous dénigrez une équipe atteeeeentioooon, ça peut être mal interprété


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2007)

Sans compter la (parfois ? souvent ?) mauvaise opinion des Aussies à l'encontre des Froggies.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Sans compter la (parfois ? souvent ?) mauvaise opinion des Aussies à l'encontre des Froggies.


 et des Néo-Zélandais ! (et inversement)
Tiens un chtite pour la route :
Les 7 nains australiens travaillent dans la mine pendant que Blanche Neige prépare le repas. Les heures passent les nains ne reviennent pas ! Blanche Neige sinquiète  
Du coup elle va à la mine et là elle crie : Ohééé, y a quelquun ?
Elle en tend une petite voix, lointaine, qui lui dit LAustralie va gagner la Coupe du monde de rugby !
Blanche Neige soupire et se dit Au moins Simplet a survécu

_Tain jai intérêt de faire gaffe demain en sortant de mon immeuble_ :casse:


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Novembre 2007)

Pratiquement tous les joueurs de l'équipe d'Argentine jouent en Europe, donc se serait pas déconnant de les voir dans le 6 nations, plus pratique pour eux en tout cas.
En plus cela ferait monter encore le niveau de l'hémisphère Nord


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pratiquement tous les joueurs de l'équipe d'Argentine jouent en Europe, donc se serait pas déconnant de les voir dans le 6 nations, plus pratique pour eux en tout cas.
> En plus cela ferait monter encore le niveau de l'hémisphère Nord


+ 1
+ 1


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2007)

Et puis, du coup, les Français apprendraient à les battre (arf! arf!).


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pratiquement tous les joueurs de l'équipe d'Argentine jouent en Europe, donc se serait pas déconnant de les voir dans le 6 nations, plus pratique pour eux en tout cas.
> En plus cela ferait monter encore le niveau de l'hémisphère Nord



C'est impensable à mon avis, si l'argentine souhaite continuer a progresser au niveau international, car ces progrès ne passeront qu'en renforcant le niveau de leur championnat national de première division, et ils ne pourront pas que compter sur les argentins jouant en europe.

Il est donc plus logique qu'ils intègrent le tri nation. De plus les roumains sont les premiers sur la liste d'un éventuel 7eme dans les 6 nations. L'incident diplomatique serait conséquent...


----------



## HmJ (29 Novembre 2007)

Aujourd'hui Bernard Laporte est a Tokyo suite a un concours pour les contrats VIE (sorte de CDD d'expatries pour jeunes de moins de 30 ans), je dois le rencontrer tout a l'heure


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Aujourd'hui Bernard Laporte est a Tokyo suite a un concours pour les contrats VIE (sorte de CDD d'expatries pour jeunes de moins de 30 ans), je dois le rencontrer tout a l'heure


J'attends que tu nous racontes


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est impensable à mon avis, si l'argentine souhaite continuer a progresser au niveau international, car ces progrès ne passeront qu'en renforcant le niveau de leur championnat national de première division, et ils ne pourront pas que compter sur les argentins jouant en europe.
> 
> Il est donc plus logique qu'ils intègrent le tri nation. De plus les roumains sont les premiers sur la liste d'un éventuel 7eme dans les 6 nations. L'incident diplomatique serait conséquent...



Faudrait peut être que l'Argentine arrête sa progression on a eu assez mal
Il devrait plutôt y avoir une sorte de 2nd division Tournoi des Nations avec La Roumanie, Portugal etc... et prendre le 1er chaque année dans le 5 Nations qui serait 6 Nations.
Argentine avec ou pas ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Faudrait peut être que l'Argentine arrête sa progression on a eu assez mal
> Il devrait plutôt y avoir une sorte de 2nd division Tournoi des Nations avec La Roumanie, Portugal etc... et prendre le 1er chaque année dans le 5 Nations qui serait 6 Nations.
> Argentine avec ou pas ...


Il existe un tournoi B. Et un tournoi C (Pays-Bas, République tchèque, je ne sais plus les autres).


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Novembre 2007)

Ah ouais, pas médiatisé du tout alors, et puis franchement rien côté motivation des équipes qui n'accèdent jamais à un rang supérieur
A quoi çà sert à part envoyer des équipes à la boucherie en phase finale d'une WC.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ah ouais, pas médiatisé du tout alors, et puis franchement rien côté motivation des équipes qui n'accèdent jamais à un rang supérieur
> A quoi çà sert à part envoyer des équipes à la boucherie en phase finale d'une WC.


Justement il y a eu une proposition : que le dernier du Tournoi A soit relégué en tournoi B et le dernier du tournoi B, en tournoi C. Proposition rejetée


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Justement il y a eu une proposition : que le dernier du Tournoi A soit relégué en tournoi B et le dernier du tournoi B, en tournoi C. Proposition rejetée



Magnifique le schmilblick avance et le sport recule


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> A quoi çà sert ?



Parce que les pays dirigeant toutes les instances du rugby mondial sont tous parmis les nations majeures (6 nations et tri-nations plus les quelques nations "majeures" autres - argentine, fidji, tonga, samoa) et qu'ils n'ont aucun intérêt à ce que les autres pays progresse trop au rugby 

Ca te va comme explication possible ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Parce que les pays dirigeant toutes les instances du rugby mondial sont tous parmis les nations majeures (6 nations et tri-nations plus les quelques nations "majeures" autres - argentine, fidji, tonga, samoa) et qu'ils n'ont aucun intérêt à ce que les autres pays progresse trop au rugby
> 
> Ca te va comme explication possible ?


Exactement ! Un bémol quand même : lInternational Board compte sur les Etats-Unis pour devenir, à plus ou moins long terme, une grande nation de rugby. LInternational Board est fasciné par le football américain. Cest sûr que ce pays est plus prometteur en termes de retombées publicitaires et droits de retransmission que dautres qui font mieux que se défendre (Fidji p. ex.) :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (30 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> J'attends que tu nous racontes



Bah, finalement, il a fait son discours et moins de 30 min apres il etait plus la  Pourtant la fete a dure, meme l'ambassadeur (francais) etait bourre !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bah, finalement, il a fait son discours et moins de 30 min apres il etait plus la


Ah ce nétait que ça :mouais: 


HmJ a dit:


> Pourtant la fete a dure, meme l'ambassadeur (francais) etait bourre !


Mais que fait Bernard Kouchner ?   :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca te va comme explication possible ?


 

Merci pour ton explication, dire si cela me va sur le fonds ... on pourrait en parler des heures, autour de quelques bières par exemple ​


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

Ouais, et on referai 100 fois ce monde pourris par les intérets des uns et des autres 

Mais sans soucis


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2007)

Finalement, vous préférez passer directement à la troisième mi-temps


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Finalement, vous préférez passer directement à la troisième mi-temps


 
Tu es le bienvenu plus on est de fou ...​


----------



## HmJ (30 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ah ce nétait que ça :mouais:
> 
> Mais que fait Bernard Kouchner ?   :rateau:



En fait, je crois que Laporte a pas aime qu'on ait a rappeler qu'il etait maintenant membre du gouvernement, il a fait une sale tete sur le moment. C'est peut-etre ca qui l'a pousse a partir si tot. Dommage, j'aurais bien aime prendre un verre avec lui.


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2007)

Décisions...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Décisions...


L'Argentine dans le Tri-Nations ! Enfin


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

C'est une très bonne nouvelle


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2007)

Oui. Content. Les choses évoluent doucement.


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Décisions...





Bassman a dit:


> C'est une très bonne nouvelle





bompi a dit:


> Oui. Content. Les choses évoluent doucement.




Arrêtez, c'est dans 4 ans !!! de qui se moque t'on, des argentins en tout cas, et si c'était une génération spontanée celle de 2007 ???? dans  4 ans que sera l'Argentine si elle continue de grenouiller; cela fait plus de 8 ans que cela dure ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Arrêtez, c'est dans 4 ans !!! de qui se moque t'on, des argentins en tout cas, et si c'était une génération spontanée celle de 2007 ???? dans  4 ans que sera l'Argentine si elle continue de grenouiller; cela fait plus de 8 ans que cela dure ...


Je comprends ton mécontentement mais ça a pris combien de temps pour que lItalie rejoigne le Tournoi des désormais 6 Nations ? Ça a pris plusieurs années  
Ces fédés sont des dinosaures, elles ont besoin de beaucoup de temps pour se bouger.


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Novembre 2007)

Tu n'as pas tord, mais j'ai vu des dinosaures courir très vite dès lors que tu sorts le chéquier ou la valise de billets ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Tu n'as pas tord, mais j'ai vu des dinosaures courir très vite dès lors que tu sorts le chéquier ou la valise de billets ...


Oh que oui  
La-derrière il y a de solides considérations en termes de droits télévisés et pub. Certaines fédés sont beaucoup plus riches que dautres, ce nest un secret pour personne (test match du Canada au pays de Galles, hôtel à Cardiff payé par la fédé galloise :rateau: ). Quen est-il de la fédé argentine ? Je lignore.


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> (...)
> Qu&#8217;en est-il de la fédé argentine ? Je l&#8217;ignore.


À ton avis ?!...
Dans quel état financier était l'Argentine* il y a quelques années ?!...


*l'État Argentin...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> À ton avis ?!...
> Dans quel état financier était l'Argentine* il y a quelques années ?!...
> 
> 
> *l'État Argentin...


Oui cest sûr ils doivent pas crouler sous les pesos :mouais: 
En plus leur monnaie ne doit pas être fortiche


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2007)

Si j'ai bien compris, l'équipe des Pumas s'est battue un peu seule pour cette CdM, en conflit avec sa fédération, non ?

Comme disait Bassman, il faut essayer de construire en Argentine même. Championnats, formation etc. Et ça ne peut pas se faire en deux mois. 

Une petite question au passage : en foot, il y a des observateurs un peu partout mais, au rugby, comment ça se passe ? Comment tous ces Argentins en sont-ils venus à jouer en France ? Ils sont venus tenter leur chance ou on est allé les chercher ?


----------



## Lalis (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est une très bonne nouvelle


Excellente, en effet 


ScubaARM a dit:


> Arrêtez, c'est dans 4 ans !!! (...)





CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Je comprends ton mécontentement mais ça a pris combien de temps pour que lItalie rejoigne le Tournoi des désormais 6 Nations ? Ça a pris plusieurs années
> (...)



Oui, Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour.

Et le tournoi à 20, c'est aussi une bonne chose.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

Résultat de championnat de France : Stade Français-Dax 22-19
Dax, promu, empoche le point de bonus en marquant deux essais par Bruno Hiriart et Thomas Lièvremont


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, l'équipe des Pumas s'est battue un peu seule pour cette CdM, en conflit avec sa fédération, non ?
> 
> Comme disait Bassman, il faut essayer de construire en Argentine même. Championnats, formation etc. Et ça ne peut pas se faire en deux mois.
> 
> Une petite question au passage : en foot, il y a des observateurs un peu partout mais, au rugby, comment ça se passe ? Comment tous ces Argentins en sont-ils venus à jouer en France ? Ils sont venus tenter leur chance ou on est allé les chercher ?



(Je reprend que ce post, mais ca reprend un peu avant hein  )

Les italiens ont mit près de 15 ans pour rentrer dans le tournois. Les instances des 5 Nations et de l'IRB en gros demandaient à ce que les italiens progressent au niveau encadrement et développement du rugby au sein de l'italie.

Pour l'Argentine, c'est beaucoup plus rapide, puisque dans 4 ans, si les progrès continuent dans ce sens ils intégreront une compétition majeure hors CdM. C'est très bien.

Niveau pognon, c'est l'ambiguïté de ces pays d'amérique du sud : capable de passer par une économie miséreuse, et pour autant les sports majeurs (principalement le foot) en souffre peu.  Le rugby, comme il est a un bon niveau depuis un moment maintenant, à souffert plus que le foot, mais moins que le pays dans son ensemble.

Et vi mon cher Bompi, il y a des observateurs un peu partout, qui sont affilié a la FIRA pour veiller au développement du rugby amateur, et aussi promouvoir les pays émergeants.


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour les infos 

Sympathique, le math entre Bourgoin et Clermont. De l'engagement, du suspense, un essai plutôt idiot _et_ litigieux ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Merci pour les infos
> 
> Sympathique, le math entre Bourgoin et Clermont. De l'engagement, du suspense, un essai plutôt idiot _et_ litigieux ...


Tiens justement les résultats :

Bayonne-Biarritz 10-14
Castres-Perpignan 0-16
Toulouse-Albi 33-12
Brive-Montpellier 6-9
Auch-Montauban 19-13
Bourgoin-Clermont 14-20


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Décembre 2007)

Et du coup Montpellier est quatrième... et ça, c'est étonnant.


----------



## Nexka (3 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Tiens justement les résultats :
> 
> Bayonne-Biarritz 10-14


Rhaa m'en parle pas  :hein: 

Pourtant grand moment du match: Un Biarrot qui applati son essai sur la ligne des 5m.    :love: 
Ahhh ces Biarrots.... Ils font tout pour se faire remarquer.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Décembre 2007)

Ouille ouille ouille Bourgoin rossé sur son terrain par Gloucester en Coupe dEurope :casse:

Bourgoin-Gloucester 7-31
Ospreys-Ulster 48-17


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

Début de 2nd mi temps ASM vs Wasp, auchhh auchhhh ; 20 à 17 pour ASM


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

ASM vs Wasp 37 / 27 sous la flotte.
Gros travail physique des avants Clermontois.
Match agréable.

A Toulouse maintenant d'en faire autant


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> ASM vs Wasp 37 / 27 sous la flotte.
> Gros travail physique des avants Clermontois.
> Match agréable.
> 
> A Toulouse maintenant d'en faire autant


Toulouse a perdu face à Leicester...
Mais reste en tête de la poule grâce au point de bonus défensif...  

Leicester- Toulouse : 14/9


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Décembre 2007)

SF vs Cardiff, ouchhhh, un match d'hommes une vraie guerre de tranchées cette 2ième mi temps. Victoire de Paris 12 / 6.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2007)

Ah lalalalalala! 

Z'avez le match hier soir? Enooooooorme. L'OL en quart de la coupe, qui bat les Rangers chez eux. 3-0 en plus. 


Excellent.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2007)

J'aime pas Lyon. J'aime pas Aulas. J'aime bien les petits jeunes, prometteurs (si on les laisse s'épanouir).

J'aime pas qu'on parle foot dans un fil sur le rugby.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2007)

C'est pas ici le fil "j'aime - j'aime pas"!


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah lalalalalala!
> 
> Z'avez le match hier soir? Enooooooorme. L'OL en quart de la coupe, qui bat les Rangers chez eux. 3-0 en plus.
> Excellent.





bompi a dit:


> J'aime pas Lyon. J'aime pas Aulas. J'aime bien les petits jeunes, prometteurs (si on les laisse s'épanouir).
> 
> J'aime pas qu'on parle foot dans un fil sur le rugby.




Il ne peut pas s'en empêcher le Ed, c'est à chaque fois pareil


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Janvier 2008)

Merci Dominique, Raphaël, adieux


----------



## Bassman (11 Janvier 2008)

Serge Betsen va suivre aussi


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Janvier 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Merci Dominique, Raphaël, adieux


 
Je voulais dire Christophe (Dominici), oups, mortel ce rhum 

Ouais, pour Betsen après aussi Pelous ... toute une époque 

Mais bon les jeunes arrivent .....​


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2008)

Nallet désigné capitaine des bleus ! Pour moi , c'est tout a fait mérité sachant sa saison 2007 ENORME !


----------



## PawBroon (11 Janvier 2008)

Il faut bien partir un jour pour éviter la méforme, mais quand même, Dominici ça me chagrine un peu.
Déjà que je ne me suis toujours par remis de ne plus revoir Bernat-Salles en international...


----------



## Bassman (11 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Nallet désigné capitaine des bleus ! Pour moi , c'est tout a fait mérité sachant sa saison 2007 ENORME !



Bonne chose. Même si Nallet a 31 ans.
J'ai plutot hâte de voir le groupe france, avec tous pleins de jeunes comme Marc l'a promis.

Ca devrait donner plein de pep's.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2008)

En passant le midol parle de Picamoles et Chabal pas prit .


----------



## Lalis (11 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Nallet désigné capitaine des bleus ! Pour moi , c'est tout a fait mérité sachant sa saison 2007 ENORME !


Oui, très bonne nouvelle. Consolation suite à la coupe du monde ?
Ce sont les gens de l'Ain qui vont être fiers : c'est un héros, là-bas.


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Janvier 2008)

Hehe, ce soir les gars, SF vs Bristol, c'est parti


----------



## roukinaton (11 Janvier 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Ce sont les gens de l'Ain qui vont être fiers



et les Berjalliens aussi


----------



## Bassman (11 Janvier 2008)

Les brivistes viennent de perdre face a Newcastle.

Match vraiment médiocre dans des conditions météos dégueux, et un arbitrage vraiment moyen et à sens unique...


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2008)

> Voici la liste des vingt-deux joueurs convoqués par Marc Liévremont, mardi à Marcoussis, pour le premier match du XV de France dans le Tournoi des VI Nations, en Ecosse le 3 février prochain.
> 
> AVANTS:
> Julien Brugnaut (Dax)
> ...


Quelques joueurs que je connais assez peu....
Impatient de voir tout ce p'tit monde jouer avec de nouveaux systèmes de jeu...


----------



## Lalis (27 Janvier 2008)

Chic, voilà plein de chair fraiche !  
Et une nouvelle hiérarchie dans la représentation des clubs : Stade toulousain (6 sélectionnés), Clermont (4), Stade français et Montpellier (2).
Très impatiente de voir ce que ça va donner sur le terrain. :love:


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelques joueurs que je connais assez peu....
> Impatient de voir tout ce p'tit monde jouer avec de nouveaux systèmes de jeu...



Deux jeunes montpelliérains. Ils ne parlent que de ça ici :style:
M'ont donné envie de regarder le match à la cantine aujourd'hui.


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2008)

Vraiment hâte de voir Trinh-duc, j'aime beaucoup ce joueur dans le championnat, j'espère que tout se passera bien pour lui, il le mérite.


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Janvier 2008)

Hâte de voir tout court je sais pas, j'ai comme un doute, pas sur les gars individuellement, mais sur l'ensemble...
Toute façon, faut bien opérer autant de changements pour préparer l'avenir, si on investit pas, on meurt. Et puis, tous ces blessés...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2008)

et normalement, Picamolles devrait jouer le deuxième match du tournoi, ce qui ferait trois joueurs de Montpellier, ce qui est infiniment plus que tout ce que le club aurait pu espérer il y a seulement deux ans...

Je suis bien content pour eux...

Sinon, nexka, désolé... (j'y étais, et je peux te dire que l'aviron n'avait aucune chance, et encore il n'y avait pas McHugh au pied....)


----------



## PawBroon (2 Février 2008)

Beau gros match des Gallois aujourd'hui en tout cas.
Ca promet un tournois intéressant.


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Février 2008)

En effet quel retour des dragons rouges ... et quelle incapacité à gérer le match en 2nd mi temps des anglois ... ils se sont vu trop beau trop vite sans doute.

L'Irlande à souffert, tournois ouvert.


----------



## naas (2 Février 2008)

AH AH ! les gallois sont de retour !
J'avais mal pour eux lors de la première mi temps, vraiment de les voir subir cette préssion anglaise de la sorte cela faisait peine a voir. et puis.... il y a eu un petit eclair, tout petit.
La je me suis dit "oh oh" les 10 prochaines minutes vont être sympa.
Quand d'un coté l'anglettere n'arrivait pas à se réorganiser, les gallois eux s'enfonçaient comme des feu folets, idéal pour déstabiliser un adversaire qui se cherche, dans leur pire moment de faiblesse.
les 10 minutes etaient quelque peu longue a venir, mais l'ouragan est arrivé et quel ouragan :love:
deux essais magnifiques pas dans la technique mais dans la fureur galloise, la stupeur anglaise.
un beau match


----------



## Lalis (3 Février 2008)

Très intéressant, cet Ecosse-France, du point de vue des Bleus, bien sûr, les Ecossais ayant eu du mal à exister (que de fautes de main...)
J'ai trouvé l'équipe assez prometteuse, même si le jeune Trihn-Duc ne m'a pas vraiment convaincue. Et le fumble de Parra, lent sur les sorties de ballon... :mouais: 
En revanche, Malzieu très bien, inspiré, véloce.
Les "anciens" ont assuré comme des chefs : Clerc impérial, complice avec Heymans (les hommes aux chaussures jaune d'or).
Nallet : solide, bon capitaine.
Vermeulen : j'aime ce type !
Et tous les autres... A suivre de très près.

Un carton rouge toutefois : au réalisateur de la TV écossaise   Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette façon de filmer ? Même sur TF1, ils avaient fini par faire mieux lors de la coupe du monde ! :hein: 

Sans téléviseur et grippés, nous avons pu suivre le match sans braver les frimas, puisque France 2 diffuse les vidéos en direct sur son site internet :


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2008)

:love:  :love: . Les p'tits jeunes s'en sont donnés à coeur joie sans se poser de questions, et vas-y que je te relance jusqu'à la dernière seconde, ils avaient une pèche pas possible. Et les anciens n'ont pas non plus laissé le mou au chat  . J'ai également été soufflé par la cohésion du groupe : qui pouvait croire que c'était leur premier match international ?
Les écossais ont eu des phases superbes, mais elles se sont toutes terminées en cafouillis.   Dommage pour eux, tant mieux pour nous.

Un grand bravo aussi à l'arbitrage, et au ballon dont les rebonds ont été plus favorables au coq qu'au chardon  

Vivement samedi prochain, pour un spectacle aussi top :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Février 2008)

ça arrache les ptits jeunes, franchement je pensais pas autant ...
Nous avons eu de la chance sur les rebonds, cela dit c'est mérité sur l'ensemble où nous étions meilleurs partout et en tout, même en mêlée en 2nde mi-temps.

D'accord avec lalis Parra c'est pas du tonnerre  

Vivement la prochaine confrontation​


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2008)

Je n'ai vu que la dernière demi-heure d'Écosse-France et ça m'a bien plu. Avec un adversaire pas bien coriace, les Français ont joué avec du talent et de la conviction : bien sympathique à voir.
J'ai trouvé le jeu assez incisif, un côté très professionnel (après tout, c'est heureux) mais dynamique. Entre autres, j'ai trouvé Szarzewski impressionnant, mais c'était loin d'être le seul. Cool.

Hier soir j'ai aussi regardé Clermont/BO : pas d'essai mais une certaine volonté de jouer donc un match plaisant.


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2008)

Bon match des français, appliqué, envie de jouer, un tit peu fougueux mais comme il faut.

Morgan Para est la moins bonne intégration je trouve, trop timide pour aller chercher la balle avec la tronche ou la tatane. Demi de mélée, faut aller se les chercher quand ça grippe chez les avants (et pourtant z'ont fait un sacré taf nos avant).

Mais c'est sans doutes la pression de sa première sélection. Allez Morgan, faut foutre la gueule dedans et les bouger tes gros, c'est toi l'chef d'orchestre


----------



## Lalis (7 Février 2008)

En même temps, malgré les petits défauts relevés, les jeunots qui ont fait leur entrée dans la cour des grands sont pour la plupart les champions du monde des moins de 21 ans...  
Vivement ce w-e pour la suite !


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Février 2008)

Oui, il faut confirmer, montrer que c'est pas par hasard sur un coup de bol parce que les scotichs étaient patraques
Dans tous les sports le plus difficile c'est d'être régulier...


----------



## PawBroon (9 Février 2008)

Décidément  ce n'est pas le tournoi des Ecossais.
Que de fautes de mains.
En tout cas, je suis ravi de voir les Gallois au niveau qu'ils méritent.
Belle équipe et beau banc bien homogène.

Sean Williams est toujours aussi enthousiasmant à regarder en tout cas...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2008)

superbe match Whales Vs Scotland !!!


----------



## PawBroon (9 Février 2008)

Rhââââ Vincent Clerc!!
Faut le faire pisser dans une éprouvette.
 
Belle entame en tout cas.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2008)

ça part bien cette histoire...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2008)

Plus que quelques minute à jouer.... chô chô chô......​ 
Mais c'est quoi cette histoire d'essai de pénalisation ???? C'est nul ça a relancé le match !!! ​


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2008)

la vache !!! quel match !!! :love:  :king: :style:


----------



## PawBroon (9 Février 2008)

C'est beau le rugby quand il y a autant de talent de part et d'autre.
Suspens.
Très beau match et GG aux Irlandais.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2008)

Superbe ! Les Irlandais n'ont pas failli à leur réputation de battants, et les petits jeunes auront (re)appris que même à quatre essais à zéro à 20 minutes de la fin, rien n'est joué :mouais: 

Par contre à ce train la mon coeur ne va pas tenir :modo:


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2008)

Oui, un beau match avec des forces morales de part et d'autre. Les Irlandais n'ont pas failli à leur réputation. C'est bien, c'est formateur pour nos petits jeunes, ça. Et c'est bon pour le spectacle, qui plus est.


----------



## PawBroon (9 Février 2008)

Va falloir travailler la mêlée par ce que les Gallois et les Anglais vont travailler la video.


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Février 2008)

Le problème c'est que nous n'avons plus de pilier digne de ce nom.
Nous n'avons pas anticipé les retraites, blessures et encore pire l'avenir.
Seul Marconet encore HS, n'est pas suffisant...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Février 2008)

Il y Emmanuelli sauf qu'il est bien trop vieux pour la CDM 2011 ou alors Kayser  si on veut préparer l'avenir !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il y Emmanuelli sauf qu'il est bien trop vieux pour la CDM 2011 ou alors Kayser si on veut préparer l'avenir !!!



chuuut... tss c'est pas vrai ça, viens pas perturber le thread des pros là, tu vois pas que tu gènes ? :mouais:


----------



## sc3fab (15 Février 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Le problème c'est que nous n'avons plus de pilier digne de ce nom..



le problème est que ça ne venait pas forcément de la première ligne, la deuxième ligne a été très défectueuse, une mélée c'est huit contre huit et non pas 3 contre 3, de plus quand j'entend dire que la première ligne a prit l'eau on a l'impression qu'il s'agit du pack adverse contre nos trois Français, c'est pas comme ça que cela se passe. :mouais: 

Maintenant une chose est sur, contre "nos chères amis" les anglais, il ne vas pas falloir faillir dans cette phase de jeu


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Février 2008)

"...pas de mêlée, pas de victoire..."


----------



## sc3fab (18 Février 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> "...pas de mêlée, pas de victoire..."



C'est exactement la phrase que je souhaitais voir mes dans la langue de Shakespeare, règle n°1 de nos "_chères amis_" les Anglais

"_No scrum, no win_"


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Février 2008)

".... les grands esprits se rencontrent...." ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> C'est exactement la phrase que je souhaitais voir mes dans la langue de Shakespeare, règle n°1 de nos "_chères amis_" les Anglais
> 
> "_No scrum, no win_"


C'est marrant cette signature couplée à ton orthographe au fait 


Oups&#8230; hors sujet&#8230; 
Désolé


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

8-9-10... 




BackCat a dit:


> C'est marrant cette signature couplée à ton orthographe au fait
> 
> 
> Oups hors sujet
> Désolé


Faut toujours k'tu t'moques !....


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

Juste pour dire : le Super14 a redémarré. Cool.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Juste pour dire : le Super14 a redémarré. Cool.


Avec quelques nouvelles règles de jeu...


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

En effet. Je n'ai pas tout noté : des histoires avec les coups francs. Il doit y avoir aussi quelque chose pour les regroupements et les hors-jeu : j'ai écouté les explications mais je ne m'en souviens déjà plus :rose: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> (..) mais je ne m'en souviens déjà plus :rose: :rateau:


Héhé...


----------



## PawBroon (21 Février 2008)

Merci pour le lien.
Quelques regles vont vraiment dans le sens d'une fluidification du jeux.
Après il faut éviter de "_newbifier_" le rugby à l'outrance, de peur que ceux qui ne le regarde que tous les 4 ans ne se lassent car il n'y a jamais 67 essais par match.

Il ne faut pas confondre, un match où juste 15 points sont au tableau est parfois aussi un très beau match spectaculaire.
Prime à l'attaque, c'est surtout une amélioration de la lecture du jeu par ceux et celles qui ont une vision très flou du travail des avants...


----------



## sc3fab (21 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est marrant cette signature couplée à ton orthographe au fait
> 
> 
> Oups hors sujet
> Désolé



C'est pas grave, on pardonne aux personnes qui confondent l'anglais et les SMS


----------



## sc3fab (21 Février 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Merci pour le lien.
> Quelques regles vont vraiment dans le sens d'une fluidification du jeux.



Ouai c'est sur, mais sachant que toutes les règles sont à l'appréciation de l'arbitre, on risque de voir des choses folkloriques. 
La règle du plaqueur /plaqué en est l'exemple type, à partir de combien de temps un arbitre doit considérer que le joueur garde la ballon ?

J'ai la désagréable impression de me rapprocher du XIII avec de tels idées.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> C'est pas grave, on pardonne aux personnes qui confondent l'anglais et les SMS


Ah mais non. Je ne vois aucune faute d'orthographe dans ce que tu as écrit en anglais&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Février 2008)

Bonsoir BackCat, tes coups de griffes sont toujours aussi efficaces à quelle place joues tu ? genre en percu ... 
Bien bien bien, le _ton_ monte avec nos meilleurs ennemis, vivement samedi pour le show ...
Ils ont l'air gonflé à bloc nos petits ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

J'm'ennuie, alors je meuble. 

Mais je suis le fil parce que ça m'intéresse. Niveau poste au rugby, malheureusement, je n'en ai jamais fait&#8230; Tous le sports de combat que j'ai pratiqués étaient individuels, et je regrette de n'avoir jamais réellement joué au rugby. Par contre, j'ai pas mal joué à la sioule


----------



## sc3fab (22 Février 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bonsoir BackCat, (1) tes coups de griffes sont toujours aussi efficaces  (2) à quelle place joues tu ? genre en percu ...
> Bien bien bien, le _ton_ monte avec nos meilleurs ennemis, vivement samedi pour le show ...
> Ils ont l'air gonflé à bloc nos petits ...



Je ne relèverai pas sur sur le petit 1 :sleep:  , là n'est pas le sujet et sur le petit 2 !?!? (je me marre)  

Pour samedi soir, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi sur le moral des troupes mais en face c'est pareil, voir pire.
N'oublions surtout pas le 13/10/07, hyper favoris pour être finalement éliminé par une équipe Anglaise ultra motivée.

Maintenant que pensez vous du retour de Dimitri (YACHVILI) ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Roooh   je t'ai vexé à cause de tes fautes d'orthographe, ma puce ?

Mais faut pas  J'm'en fous moi ! Et puis ça m'amuse les gens incohérents 

Allez  Continue  :love:


----------



## sc3fab (22 Février 2008)

Rugby


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2008)

Sympathique, ce w-e de rugby. Mise en bouche avec les bévues (!!) castraises et du fun avec les Crusaders (pas encore au point mais toujours dynamiques, les garçons).
Je suis content de voir les Écossais repartir de l'avant : bon match contre des Irlandais motivés comme toujours.


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2008)

Par contre, les Italiens...


----------



## NED (23 Février 2008)

On va voir ce soir......
C'est un peu the revenge du retour II non?


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2008)

Disons quece qui ferait _vraiment_ plaisir, c'est qu'une équipe rajeunie et motivée joue avec imagination et batte la perfide Albion avec la manière. Si c'est pour ressortir le style bourrin et poussif, ce ne sera pas entièrement satisfaisant.

Bon, finalement, les Écossais ont été un peu courts ...  Au moins ont-ils tenté de jouer.


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2008)

France-Angleterre 13-24

Défaite  , mais très beau match des deux cotés  , et grand Wilkinson. Mais quand nos petits jeunes auront l'expérience en plus de la fougue, la perfide Albion n'aura qu'à bien se tenir. Rendez vous dans un an, messieurs les anglais  

D'autant que si les nouvelles règles citées plus haut sont entérinées, de la fougue, il va en falloir.


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Février 2008)

Les Anglais ont bien joué mais ils ont profités du non match de certains de l'EDF . On arrive pas a relancer pendant les ruck ou si on relance c'est très lentement !


----------



## Lalis (23 Février 2008)

Un beau match, ce soir, où l'on a pu mesurer l'envie d'en découdre du trio 8-9-10 (entre autres), et se rendre un peu mieux compte du potentiel de l'équipe.
Les Anglais ont opposé un très gros pack, le réalisme roublard qui rompt le rythme du jeu et ils attendaient au tournant Clerc et Heymans qui ont été empêchés de déployer leur talent.
Encore une fois un énorme boulot de Szarzewski.
C'est bien, l'équipe se trouve, se construit. J'ai bien aimé les propos de Wilkinson à la fin du match, promettant un bel avenir au XV tricolore.

Cette année me semble l'année du Pays de Galles, qui n'a fait qu'une bouchée de ces pauvres Italiens. On verra contre la France.

Demain, début du trophée Jean Prat en Fédérale 1 : les choses sérieuses commencent...


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2008)

WAL-ITA : Une bouchée ... en deuxième mi-temps.

Soyons sports : les Anglais ont quand même produit du jeu (on les aurait même vus relancer à la main depuis leurs 22 ...)

C'est marrant comme on (re)trouve des joueurs qui n'ont pas réussi leur Coupe du Monde.
Par exemple, hier, Daniel Carter a fait à peu près ce qu'il n'a pas fait de toute la CdM et qu'il peinait à réaliser l'an dernier en Super14. Là, c'est Sackey dont on n'avait pas vu grand-chose, je pense.

Quant aux Français : encore un peu jeunes, certes, mais au moins il se passe quelque chose sur le terrain. Ils n'ont clairement pas tenu la longueur mais ça viendra (j'espère).
Pour revenir sur la critique concernant la lenteur de la relance : il me semble que c'est surtout quand Yachvili a remplacé Parra que cela s'est senti. Yachvili n'est pas très vif (comparé à d'autres comme Mignoni ou Elissalde). Quant à Parra, il a vraiment du culot et j'espère qu'il va encore progresser car son jeu est séduisant.
Quant à Szarzewski, je le trouve assez monstrueux ! Je ne vois sans doute pas assez le travail des autres mais lui ... c'est une boule d'énergie.


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Février 2008)

Nous n'avons toujours rien compris ... les anglais ont joué dans un fauteuil, sans résistance physique à leur niveau et surtout sans aucun schéma tactique susceptible de les perturber.
Il y a cependant du bon dans notre équipe, de jeunes talents qui deviendrons grands et je l'espère plus malins...
C'est pas encore demain que les anglais vont arrêter de nous prendre pour des imbéciles et que leur complexe de supériorité (certe génétique) va quelque peu dégonfler.​


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les Anglais ont bien joué mais ils ont profités du non match de certains de l'EDF . On arrive pas a relancer pendant les ruck ou si on relance c'est très lentement !



Pfiou arrêtes de raconter des conneries. Si les français n'arrivaient pas a enchainer, c'est bien parce que les anglais pourrissent les balles.

Il faut arriver à maintenir le rythme en étant sans doutes beaucoup plus agressif dans les rucks pour dégoupiller ces **** de british. Et ne pas faire des passes pour faire des passes.



La défaite de samedi est très dommage, parce qu'on a pas été aidé par l'arbitre, un peu trop tâtillon pour les frenchis et souple pour les rosbeef. Mais bref, les anglais étaient tout de même plus fort.

Le jeu de mouvement proposé par le nouveau staff est très intéressant, il faudra un peu de temps pour que tout ça se mette en place comme il faut, mais j'ai confiance.

Ce qui est sûr : 
Le jeu tout feu tout flamme est possible, mais il faut que tous soient dans le même tempo. Pour l'instant, même si ça s'harmonise petit à petit, seul nous 3 flèches (ailiers - arrière) sont pleinement dans ce style là, et les anglais l'ont bien vu, ils nous ont rendu stériles parce qu'ils ont bloqué ses 3 pièces maîtresses.

Para et Trinh-Duc ont bien joué, par contre les centres... moins. Pour le jeu que souhaite le staff il va falloir que les 2 centres deviennent comme nos ailiers/arrière : imprévisible ! Il faut que ça puisse partir de partout dans la ligne de 3/4.

Ca va venir


----------



## naas (26 Février 2008)

les irlandais me posent tous la même question:
mas POURQUOI vous ne tapez jamais la balle ?


----------



## Lalis (26 Février 2008)

Heuh... parce qu'on n'est pas au badminton ?  
...

 
 
 


... Je suis déjà sortie  

Non, avant de sortir, @Bassman : je ne saurais mieux dire


----------



## sc3fab (27 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> les irlandais me posent tous la même question:
> mas POURQUOI vous ne tapez jamais la balle ?



parce que le patron de l'EDF a dit NON,   le joueur qui s'amuse a le faire est quasi sur de ne pas retrouver sa place le match d'après (même s'il ne le fait pas !! :mouais: )

Sachant qu'on allait faire du jeu, même de derrière, ils ont vite comprit comment nous perturber, la vidéo a dut bien tournée avant le match logique


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

:style:​


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2008)

Il peut s'acheter un fer à repasser pour téléphoner si il veut, rinàfout'.... 
Ce qui m'intéresse c'est de le voir jouer au rugby... 
Dingue ces geeks !...  :rateau:


P'tits nouveaux pour affronter l'Italie...


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

C'etait le lancement officiel de l'iphone hier en irlande, cliques sur la photo.


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'etait le lancement officiel de l'iphone hier en irlande, cliques sur la photo.


Et ?!...
J'avais cliqué !...  
On pourras l'appeler sur le terrain, maintenant ?!...


----------



## naas (29 Février 2008)

bon je vous le laisse.


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Mars 2008)

La mêlée, ça vous dit quelque chose ????
Franchement même contre l'Italie, on n'en n'a pas mis une, une vraie quoi
En revanche, nos piliers ont du rythme
Sinon, très sympathique à voir jouer tous ces jeunes, une vraie bouffée d'air frais mais merde la mêlée quoi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mars 2008)

Gnahahaha on s'est quand même prit un essai par un rital ! 

Sinon c'était sympa, dommage pour l'essai refusé parce que la balle a pas touché de quelque centimètres. Clair, la mélée, c'était pas le meilleur


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Mars 2008)

Tiens tiens, Monsieur Tintin donne dans le rugby
Bienvenue Dark-Tintin
En effet, il faut une pression de bas en haut sur le ballon et qu'il touche le sol (derrière la ligne d'en but adverse, c'est mieux) pour qu'un essai soit accordé (à l'inverse d'Archimède qui lui fait du bas vers le haut avec le volume d'eau déplacé et tout ça ... :rateau:).


----------



## Lalis (9 Mars 2008)

Ouais, la mêlée et la touche, bof bof... :hein: 
Va falloir bosser parce que contre les Gallois, ça va être une autre chanson. :casse: 
Le problème des Italiens, j'ai trouvé que c'était le rythme : encore du mal à le tenir soutenu pendant 80 minutes. Et ils sont encore indisciplinés, tout foufous.
Enfin, avec les conditions de jeu (terrain glissant et ballon savonnette), qui ne serait maladroit ?

Vivement le match au sommet !


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2008)

J'ai loupé le rugby ce w-e. Je suis épaté que l'Angleterre ait perdu en Écosse. Après avoir dominé les Français (sans contestation) et que ces derniers eurent étrillés les Écossais ... Marrant, comme l'enjeu des matchs peut transcender les joueurs.


----------



## twinworld (9 Mars 2008)

j'ai aussi loupé le match de ce soir. Mais j'ai vu les deux de samedi. Le premier a été intéressant, même avec peu de buts. Le second.. mof bof.. (mince j'aurais dû faire une carrière de commentateur sportif !!)


----------



## twinworld (9 Mars 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Vivement le match au sommet !


ouais.. cool, c'est jour de lessive ! je suis au moins sûr d'être à la maison toute la journée.


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2008)

Juste comme ça : j'ai regardé les résultats des précédents tournois auxquels la France a participé (années avant-WWII incluses). Je trouve que c'est encourageant pour les Italiens  

Ah ! Un jour la Squadra Azzura fera le grand chelem, je vous le dis !


----------



## sc3fab (11 Mars 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> La mêlée, ça vous dit quelque chose ????
> Franchement même contre l'Italie, on n'en n'a pas mis une, une vraie quoi
> En revanche, nos piliers ont du rythme
> Sinon, très sympathique à voir jouer tous ces jeunes, une vraie bouffée d'air frais mais merde la mêlée quoi



Vu les 22 sélectionnés pour affronter les Gallois, il faut croire que les expériences sont terminés pour la "final" du tournoi, on repasse aux choses sérieuses, retour de Thierry Dusautoir en troisième ligne, Jean-Baptiste Elissalde à la mêlée et Cédric Heymans à l'arrière, William Servat au talonnage, Elvis Vermeulen en troisième ligne et David Skrela à l'ouverture.    

Il faut gagner + leur passer un minimum de 20 points d'écart (il me semble :mouais: )

Et puis Cardiff leur réussit bien, souvenez-vous il y a 5 mois


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Juste comme ça : j'ai regardé les résultats des précédents tournois auxquels la France a participé (années avant-WWII incluses). Je trouve que c'est encourageant pour les Italiens
> 
> Ah ! Un jour la Squadra Azzura fera le grand chelem, je vous le dis !



Oui ils sont pas mal les italiens cette année. Par contre la petite victoire de la France alors qu'on a besoin d'un bon écart à cause du pays de Galles ...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2008)

Je crois me souvenir que du temps (éloigné) de ma jeunesse *, on ne comptait que les points de victoire/nul/défaite pour établir le classement, et foin du goal average.

Mes neurones se sont fait la malle, le réglement a changé, ou bien ce sont les médias qui veulent un vainqueur et un seul ?

*_Galles et JPR Williams :love: :love: :love: , Camberabero (Guy, pas Didier) et son drop des 50m :love: , le premier grand chelem de la France, tout ça..._


----------



## sc3fab (12 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui ils sont pas mal les italiens cette année.



Les Italiens ont su prendre les bonnes décisions après leurs coupe du monde décevante : ils ont fait signer Nick Mallett  , maintenant pour une victoire dans le tournoi des VI nations, il faudra attendre un p'tit peu


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2008)

Ne sous estimez pas les italiens, rappelez vous comme les anglais nous toisaient du regard quand nous étions invités dans leur tournoi, nous étions les italiens de l'époque.


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2008)

C'est bien ce que je voulais dire. La France a ramé un bon moment puis a pris la mesure du tournoi. Les Italiens vont bien arriver à faire de même.

Je regardais aussi les résultats des autres tournois : il est quand même dommage de ne pratiquement jamais entendre parler des tournois féminins, des autres compétitions européennes (comme le Championnat Européen des Nations).
Pour l'instant on reste assez fermé (mentalement) sur le rugby. Je dirais même, pour continuer sur la lancée de Naas, que nous développons le même complexe de supériorité que les Britanniques [et les désillusions successives contre les Pumas semblent ne pas avoir été utiles sur ce point ...]


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je regardais aussi les résultats des autres tournois : il est quand même dommage de ne pratiquement jamais entendre parler des tournois féminins



C'est pas interdit les athlètes est-allemandes depuis la chute du mur ???


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2008)

J'étais certain que mon post serait suivi d'une remarque sexiste ...


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'étais certain que mon post serait suivi d'une remarque sexiste ...



J'ai jamais dit que c'était des femmes 

Tu devrais revoir le film Top Secret avec Val Kilmer !


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mars 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Vu les 22 sélectionnés pour affronter les Gallois, il faut croire que les expériences sont terminés pour la "final" du tournoi, on repasse aux choses sérieuses, retour de Thierry Dusautoir en troisième ligne, Jean-Baptiste Elissalde à la mêlée et Cédric Heymans à l'arrière, William Servat au talonnage, Elvis Vermeulen en troisième ligne et David Skrela à l'ouverture.





sc3fab a dit:


> Il faut gagner + leur passer un minimum de 20 points d'écart (il me semble :mouais: )
> 
> Et puis Cardiff leur réussit bien, souvenez-vous il y a 5 mois&#8230; ​


 

Bien bien bien, nous allons voir ça 
Il est vrai que les français aiment bien les ptits coups de rouge 
Cela dit, les Gallois ont un pack mortel, de vrais monstres ...:afraid: cela promet beaucoup d'engagement physique, à moins que la tactique soit de bloquer au mieux la progression du pack, priver de ballons l'adversaire et faire circuler vite sur les extérieurs, c'est là qu'ils ont l'air vulnérables ...​


----------



## PawBroon (15 Mars 2008)

Bin non en fait.
 
Très beau match des Gallois et un Chelem bien mérité..


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Bin non en fait.
> 
> Très beau match des Gallois et un Chelem bien mérité..



oui


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2008)

font chier, font chier, font chier
pour une post constructif et neutre faudra attendre quelque jours


----------



## twinworld (16 Mars 2008)

d'habitude je suis toujours pour la France, mais là j'étais content pour les Gallois, parce qu'ils ont bien tenu tout le tournoi. Et puis comme en plus ça a été le match le meilleur match de l'après-midi, j'ai été finalement content que les deux équipes nous offrent un chouette spectacle.


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai pas vu le match (pour tout dire j'avais complètement oublié ) ni les autres d'ailleurs.
Ce qui m'épate toujours c'est, au final :
la France qui bat l'Écosse qui bat l'Angleterre &#8212; l'Écosse qui bat l'Angleterre qui bat la France.
Et l'Écosse capable donc de battre l'Angleterre mais de perdre face à l'Italie.
Le rugby est vraiment imprévisible (sympa !).


----------



## Lalis (16 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu le match (pour tout dire j'avais complètement oublié ) ni les autres d'ailleurs.
> Ce qui m'épate toujours c'est, au final :
> la France qui bat l'Écosse qui bat l'Angleterre  l'Écosse qui bat l'Angleterre qui bat la France.
> Et l'Écosse capable donc de battre l'Angleterre mais de perdre face à l'Italie.
> Le rugby est vraiment imprévisible (sympa !).



Tu oublies :
- les Français capables de battre les All Blacks, à mes yeux les meilleurs du monde, mais pas titulaires de la couronne  ;
- les Gallois capables cette année de dévorer le vieux monde : un chelem mérité.  
Que le rugby soit imprévisible, c'est ce qui fait tout son sel :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Avril 2008)

ALLEZ TOULOOOUUUUZE !!!!!
:love:

_(Ringa Pakia)_
 ​


----------



## Lalis (26 Avril 2008)

Farpaitement !
 



... mais allez Clermont en Top 14 ! :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Avril 2008)

Ouaiiissss, Toulouse en finale:love:, gros match tactique et des avants rouges et noirs


----------



## Lalis (27 Avril 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ouaiiissss, Toulouse en finale:love:, gros match tactique et des avants rouges et noirs


Des avants... qui jouent comme ailiers etc.   Sacré jeu de chaises musicales vu le nombre de blessés :casse: 
Face à des joueurs qui envoient du jeu, profitent de la moindre faille (les choix de Pelous :hein, on peut admirer la vaillance des Toulousains : défense, construction du jeu, le tout très correct sur le plan de la discipline.
Une place méritée en finale 
On verra contre qui cet aprème.


----------



## melhao (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je ne sais pas s'il y a parmi vous des personnes qui ont suivi le match Montpellier-Stade Toulousain dimanche dernier. J'étais ravie, moi supportrice du Stade, me suis retrouvée au beau milieu des rouges et noirs sans savoir où ils seraient. Ambiance dans les tribunes mais on a perdu  De peu (17-15). On a pris des essais pour des erreurs de défense inconcevables à ce niveau...
Enfin, l'objectif n'est pas là, mais plutôt à Cardiff. Ah comme j'aimerais y être :love:

Sinon, vous avez certainement du le remarquer, mais le calendrier pour le tournoi des VI nations 2009 a été publié sur le site de la FFR entre autres.
Irlande-France à Croke Park, personnellement ça me fait rêver ! Je ne sais pas si certains d'entre vous comptent se déplacer. Je pense que ce sera vraiment magnifique !

En sachant qu'on va aussi jouer CHEZ les anglais ... ça promet !!


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Ambiance dans les tribunes mais on a perdu  De peu (17-15). On a pris des essais pour des erreurs de défense inconcevables à ce niveau...
> Enfin, l'objectif n'est pas là, mais plutôt à Cardiff. Ah comme j'aimerais y être :love:



Absolument, objectif H Cup
Merci pour les infos


----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2008)

Bon, ben...
C'est aujourd'hui !... :love:


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2008)

Et à cette heure la je serai sur la route   
Y'a une bonne radio qui retransmet ?


----------



## plovemax (24 Mai 2008)

Rmc? 5


----------



## Lalis (24 Mai 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et à cette heure la je serai sur la route
> Y'a une bonne radio qui retransmet ?



France Info et aussi France inter (en grandes ondes) 

Nous serons à un concert : difficile d'écouter les musiciens d'une oreille et les commentaires via l'oreillette de l'autre  La solution : un ami bienveillant qui enregistre en DVD


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2008)

Je suis content car les Waratahs ont battu les Sharks et que nous aurons une finale du Super14 Crusaders / NSW Waratahs.

Pour la coupe d'Europe ... ça sent le pâté ... on dirait un France - Angleterre  (avec victoire des Anglais à la fin !)


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2008)

Finalement, Toulouse joue mieux sans Pelous ...


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2008)

J'ajouterais que le jeu irlandais est vraiment ch*ant (quand on pense qu'ils ont des gens comme Howlett ...) mais les Toulousains ont fait des bêtises inexcusables à ce niveau (Pelous, avec son coup de pied ... vraiment pas malin).


----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2008)

T'as raison...
C'est d'un rébarbatif, le "pick & go"... :sleep:
Mais, bon y'a quelques touches perdues et des ballons perdus aussi dans les rucks... :mouais:
'fin, 3 points, c'est rageant, tout de même...

Z'ont pas besoin de centres des "îles", ni de Doug Howlett; si c'est pour faire des p'tits tas...  
Plus qu'à se concentrer sur le Brennus, maintenant...


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2008)

Ils maîtrisent vraiment bien leur jeu, au Munster, et ils cherchent la faute de l'adversaire (ce que Pelous a fait pour leur donner la dernière pénalité).
L'essai toulousain est splendide, comme l'action de Howlett (justement invalidée pour en-avant). Pour le reste, c'est toujours rageant qu'une équipe qui essaye de jouer perde contre une qui joue une sorte de _catenaccio_ à la sauce rugby. Ce qui n'enlève rien à leur talent personnel et collectif, bien entendu.

C'est pour cela que je suis content que l'on ait une finale NZ/Aus pour le Super14 : avec un peu de chance, ça va jouer. Je suis bien sûr pour les Crusaders, mais je verrais volontiers quelques éclairs de Lote Tuqiri


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Mai 2008)

quel manque de réalisme, chiant en plus ce match, encore un suspens qui ne tourne pas en notre avantage


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2008)

Absolument : on aurait dit un macth de foot des années 80 ...

Il faut être juste : nous ne savons pas (encore) bien faire ça en France, en rugby du moins. Mais c'est ce qu'a essayé de faire Bernard Laporte avec l'équipe nationale. Et, pour moi, lorsque la France a battu la Nouvelle-Zélande l'an dernier, j'ai eu exactement la même sensation : des gens qui savent jouer (les Français) mais qui font vraiment tout pour empêcher les autres de jouer [la comparaison s'arrête là : les jeux respectifs ont quand même des différences importantes]. Sauf que, pour les Français, ça semble contre-nature alors que pour des Britanniques ... :rateau:


Samedi, j'espère que la finale NSW Waratahs / Canterbury Crusaders en Super14 nous offrira plus de jeu. Cela reste une finale donc on peut craindre une certaine crispation [en 2006, lors de leur dernière victoire, les Crusaders avaient été bien plus timides en finale qu'en demi-finale].


----------



## ScubaARM (27 Mai 2008)

Ce ne sera pas difficile de faire mieux:rateau:   
Tu nous raconteras ? Merci​


----------



## melhao (28 Mai 2008)

Moi, fidèle supportrice du Stade Toulousain, vous pouvez imaginez ma déception après cette finale perdue. J'aime vraiment pas cette technique de pick and go, jeu d'avant, de "bourrin" comme on le dirait dans notre jargon 

C'est sûr que c'est une technique très efficace pour garder le ballon et donc l'enlever à l'adversaire. Mais c'est pour moi, une sorte "d'anti jeu", dans le sens où il n'y a aucune passe, et où c'est de la pure stratégie pour faire tourner le chrono. 

D'un autre côté, c'est une technique intelligente quand on mène de peu, et le Munster a eu raison. Cela lui a malheureusement réussi. En soulignant bien sûr sans vouloir être de mauvaise foi, qu'ayant eu le même arbitre depuis les 1/4 de finale, l'équipe du Munster savait que l'arbitre était moins regardant sur les actions au sol.

Mais je ne dirais pas que c'est à cause de l'arbitre qu'on a perdu, ne vous inquiétez pas 
En tout cas, je n'aime pas toutes ces actions d'avants répétitives, je préfère quand il y a un peu de punch. D'ailleurs l'essai toulousain est pour moi, magnifique ! Et je ne pense pas que beaucoup d'entre vous diront le contraire. :love:

Le problème de Toulouse c'est le poste d'ouverture. Ellisalde est demi de mêlée de formation et même s'il se débrouille très bien à ce poste, ça manque tout de même. Une petite pénalité réussie en plus n'aurait pas fait de mal, mais ce n'est pas non plus le seul problème.

Je finirais par dire que le Munster a ses mérites, ils ont su garder le ballon et mettre la pression à des moments clés. Toulouse s'est quand même bien défendu, en marquant un essai à 14 à un tel niveau, c'est quand même beau. 
Je suis triste pour tous les supporters toulousains qui se sont déplacés en masse, un tel engouement pour voir son équipe perdre c'est pas évident. 

Maintenant objectif Top 14, avec encore un match en semaine. En espérant qu'ils arrivent à aller jusqu'au bout. En tout cas, c'est tout le mal que je leur souhaite :love:


----------



## naas (28 Mai 2008)

Pour avoir discuté avec les irlandais du leinster et munster cette semaine, ils reconnaissent qu'ils n'ont pas fait un joli jeu, mais que de toute façon contre les français il ne faut pas les laisser jouer sinon la partie est perdue, ils ont donc joué intelligement avec leurs moyens.

maintenant je n'ai pas vu le match, donc neutre sur le coup


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2008)

Hé hé ... Comme les Français face aux Blacks 

Il est clair que la tactique finit par prendre le pas sur le jeu lorsque l'enjeu est important.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

hoooo je viens de découvrir ce sujet.

Fidèle supporter de l'ASM, j'étais néanmoins pour toulouse pour cette finale (bien entendu) 

surtout que le munster s'est qualifié contre nous au goal average dans la poule de la mort !

Cependant j'ai été assez déçu par les toulousains lors de la finale (comme lors du quart de finale ou le score flatteur ne représentais pas la difficile première mi temps et leur franche réussite), et le munster mérite pour moi sa victoire.

Enfait j'ai trouvé que l'équipe manquais cruellement d'opportunités et de solutions lors de leurs attaques (surtout au large)
Et si keleher à encore une fois été monstrueux (cet homme est un sanglier à deux pattes) Elissade a lui été discutable. 

bref, vivement l'an prochain que toulouse recupère poitrenaud, clerc michalak et skrela, car la on aura de la ligne arrière telle qu'elle doit être !



Sinon j'éspère bien qu'on se verra en finale


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2008)

"Un sanglier à deux pattes" : c'est joli ! C'est vrai qu'il a une énergie et une volonté qui forcent le respect. Elissalde n'a pas vraiment pesé, je trouve. Et il a "gâché" une opportunité avec une passe au pied mal inspirée (les Toulousains acculaient les Irlandais dans leurs 5 mètres). Mais bon : c'est un poste où il faut prendre des initiatives donc on ne peut pas lui en vouloir.

En-dehors de la tactique du Munster, Toulouse a fait des erreurs à quelques moments importants, notamment sur des touches qu'ils n'ont pas su récupérer.

Quant à l'essai, tout fatigué qu'il ait été par une longue saison (+ coupe du monde), Heymans a initié une attaque splendide, un p'tit coup de folie qui manquait jusque là.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> "Un sanglier à deux pattes" : c'est joli ! C'est vrai qu'il a une énergie et une volonté qui forcent le respect. Elissalde n'a pas vraiment pesé, je trouve. Et il a "gâché" une opportunité avec une passe au pied mal inspirée (les Toulousains acculaient les Irlandais dans leurs 5 mètres). Mais bon : c'est un poste où il faut prendre des initiatives donc on ne peut pas lui en vouloir.
> 
> En-dehors de la tactique du Munster, Toulouse a fait des erreurs à quelques moments importants, notamment sur des touches qu'ils n'ont pas su récupérer.
> 
> Quant à l'essai, tout fatigué qu'il ait été par une longue saison (+ coupe du monde), Heymans a initié une attaque splendide, un p'tit coup de folie qui manquait jusque là.



La plus grosse erreur c'est pelous, à son age s'est impardonnable de se faire avoir a ce genre de chamailleries... Comme Zidane, sans les insultes...


----------



## melhao (29 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> hoooo je viens de découvrir ce sujet.
> 
> Fidèle supporter de l'ASM, j'étais néanmoins pour toulouse pour cette finale (bien entendu)
> 
> ...



Kelleher a été impressionnant, c'est un "affamé", il ne lâche rien. Pour moi ça été l'homme du match, il était toujours sur tous les ballons. Les supporters du Stade ont pourtant élu Jauzion, même si ce dernier a fait un beau match et surtout a été décisif sur des récupérations de balles. 

Moi aussi j'espère qu'on se retrouvera en finale  Je vais d'ailleurs voir la 1/2 à Marseille, vu le classement actuel ce sera Clermont-Perpi. Je suis quand même déçue de ne pas pouvoir y voir Toulouse. Cela m'étonnerai qu'ils puissent reprendre la première place du classement maintenant ! Dommage ... Mais ce sera quand même un beau match de rugby 

Je suis d'accord avec vous, la saison prochaine sera mieux après avoir récupéré tous les blessés et surtout avec le retour de Michalak qui manque cruellement. Il aurait sans doute pu faire la différence sur beaucoup d'actions.

Ce qui est fait est fait. Moi qui attendait le résultat de la finale, pour acheter le maillot avec les 4 étoiles, j'ai été un peu trop optimiste apparemment. La saison prochaine, j'espère que ça se passera autrement ! 

La finale du Top 14 m'inquiète car ils nous ont mis le même jour Australie-France !! 
Lapasset a rappelé à Serge Blanco que les internationaux devaient normalement partir avec l'équipe de France ... 
L'entraîneur australien était très déçu lui aussi, car il voulait l'équipe type et a même "menacé" d'annuler le match pour aller jouer contre les All Blacks. 
Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai pu suivre de cette histoire. C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi de les mettre en même temps !

Je me répète mais j'espère qu'on aura une finale Toulouse-Clermont, ça sera vraiment un très beau match, qui je le pense, se gagnera de peu.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Kelleher a été impressionnant, c'est un "affamé", il ne lâche rien. Pour moi ça été l'homme du match, il était toujours sur tous les ballons. Les supporters du Stade ont pourtant élu Jauzion, même si ce dernier a fait un beau match et surtout a été décisif sur des récupérations de balles.
> 
> Moi aussi j'espère qu'on se retrouvera en finale  Je vais d'ailleurs voir la 1/2 à Marseille, vu le classement actuel ce sera Clermont-Perpi. Je suis quand même déçue de ne pas pouvoir y voir Toulouse. Cela m'étonnerai qu'ils puissent reprendre la première place du classement maintenant ! Dommage ... Mais ce sera quand même un beau match de rugby
> 
> ...



Clermont-perpignan ? tu es sur ??????

Perpignan à un match de retard mais va très certainement le perdre contre Toulouse et alors les 4ème , 5ème et 6eme seront tenus dans 3 points d'écart ! ! ! ! !

Moi tant qu'on évite Biarritz qui pourrissent TOUS les match ça m'est égal


----------



## melhao (29 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Clermont-perpignan ? tu es sur ??????
> 
> Perpignan à un match de retard mais va très certainement le perdre contre Toulouse et alors les 4ème , 5ème et 6eme seront tenus dans 3 points d'écart ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Moi tant qu'on évite Biarritz qui pourrissent TOUS les match ça m'est égal



Oui c'est sûr c'est pas encore joué d'avance, l'écart est très serré entre les 4è, 5è et 6è ... Mais au classement d'aujourd'hui c'est ça.
Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il y aura Clermont


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Oui c'est sûr c'est pas encore joué d'avance, l'écart est très serré entre les 4è, 5è et 6è ... Mais au classement d'aujourd'hui c'est ça.
> Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il y aura Clermont



et toulouse  mais j'aimerais que clermont depasse les 100, pour la forme et temoigner de leur saison enorme !


----------



## melhao (29 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> et toulouse  mais j'aimerais que clermont depasse les 100, pour la forme et temoigner de leur saison enorme !



Tu crois encore au Père Noël ? :love:


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Tu crois encore au Père Noël ? :love:



Le pêre noël ce sera le brennus place de Jaude   

car après 8 finale perdues, on a du mal à croire que c'est possible ..... (par contre pour les 100 il nous suffit de marquer 10 points en 3 matchs c'est carrément faisable, (1 victoire et un bonus lors de nos 2 deplacements a montauban et bayonne + 5 points contre les daquois à domicile)


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2008)

Prono : Toulouse c/ Clermont en final, les Jaunards champions


----------



## melhao (29 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Prono : Toulouse c/ Clermont en final, les Jaunards champions



J'espère que ton prono est faux ! :love:
Pourvu que ce soit le bouclier sur la place du capitole 

Et oui c'est vrai, il n'est pas impossible que Clermont ait plus de 100 points. Quelques bonus, et le  tour sera joué 
ça pourrait en effet récompenser leur beau parcours


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2008)

Clermont (ster) me paraît imprenable en toute exhaustivité


----------



## melhao (29 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Clermont (ster) me paraît imprenable en toute exhaustivité



Aucune équipe n'est imprenable. 

Même celles que tout le monde croyait impossibles à battre l'ont été un jour ou l'autre ! 

Tout se jouera lors de ce match. Et puis, on en est pas encore là !


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2008)

Disons que ce serait bien qu'ils gagnent (enfin). D'autant qu'ils proposent un jeu séduisant, non ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que ce serait bien qu'ils gagnent (enfin). D'autant qu'ils proposent un jeu séduisant, non ?



Oh oui !

Par contre j'ai eu un peu peur lors de la défaite contre castres, mais il semblerais que Clermont soit en gros cycle d'entrainement au physique (plus de  petites blessures a l'entrainement malgré une équipe qui tourne) et je pense que cela à été calculé de façon a tenir au calendrier. Ainsi l'équipe doit actuellement commencer un cycle plus calme (technique) qui devrais leur permettre d'être au top pour les phases finale.


Par contre oui Clermont est prenable, par les autres et par eux-même (aucune doublure d'exception à la charnière)

L'une des clés c'est la touche car on à bien recruté le meilleur sauteur de l'éuipe de France (Bonnaire) Mais vu que c'est notre seul joueur à l'aise en l'air, dès qu'il est verouillé on perd 1 touche sur 2 (cela nous a même couté la finale de l'an dernier ! )

Si j'étais Cotter je mettrais Privat Queudmore Samson et Jaquet à la corde à sauter en non-stop


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oh oui !
> 
> Par contre j'ai eu un peu peur lors de la défaite contre castres, mais il semblerais que Clermont soit en gros cycle d'entrainement au physique (plus de petites blessures a l'entrainement malgré une équipe qui tourne) et je pense que cela à été calculé de façon a tenir au calendrier. Ainsi l'équipe doit actuellement commencer un cycle plus calme (technique) qui devrais leur permettre d'être au top pour les phases finale.
> 
> ...


 

Bonnaire est un très bon joueur !! Très efficace en touche mais s'il ne peut pas les prendre, ça pose problème.

Je me tarde de voir cette confrontation, si c'est bien ce tableau que l'on verra pour la finale ! 
Ce sera vraiment un beau match, il y a tous les éléments pour : 2 beaux parcours, des joueurs de qualité, et un très beau jeu des 2 côtés ! 

ça donne envie :love:​


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Bonnaire est un très bon joueur !! Très efficace en touche mais s'il ne peut pas les prendre, ça pose problème.
> 
> Je me tarde de voir cette confrontation, si c'est bien ce tableau que l'on verra pour la finale !
> Ce sera vraiment un beau match, il y a tous les éléments pour : 2 beaux parcours, des joueurs de qualité, et un très beau jeu des 2 côtés !
> ...



100% d'accord pour bonnaire, le meilleur francais à son poste, tout comme vermeulen d'ailleurs ! le problème c'est que avec un seul sauteur tes options son limités


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> 100% d'accord pour bonnaire, le meilleur francais à son poste, tout comme vermeulen d'ailleurs ! le problème c'est que avec un seul sauteur tes options son limités


 
J'aime beaucoup ce joueur, il est discret et très compétent ! 
On a un peu le même problème à Toulouse pour l'ouverture, mais la saison prochaine ça ira mieux. Et puis les blessés, quelle calamité  

Maintenant, le suspense va se reporter sur la 4è place :love: 

Et est-ce que monsieur va se déplacer sur Marseille pour voir son équipe ?   ​


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ce joueur, il est discret et très compétent !
> On a un peu le même problème à Toulouse pour l'ouverture, mais la saison prochaine ça ira mieux. Et puis les blessés, quelle calamité
> 
> Maintenant, le suspense va se reporter sur la 4è place :love:
> ...



J'aurais bien aimé mais je n'ai pas pris de place, et mon diplome de fin d'étude tombe 10 jours après donc bon .... Je vais éviter la distraction :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'aurais bien aimé mais je n'ai pas pris de place, et mon diplome de fin d'étude tombe 10 jours après donc bon .... Je vais éviter la distraction :rateau::rateau::rateau:


 
Ah oui en effet il faut éviter ! 
Bon si tu as la télé ou la radio (vive Moscato sur RMC :love tu pourras y faire un saut, ou peut-être carrément faire un looongue pause ​


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Ah oui en effet il faut éviter !
> Bon si tu as la télé ou la radio (vive Moscato sur RMC :love tu pourras y faire un saut, ou peut-être carrément faire un looongue pause ​



Mieux que ça, j'habite sur la place de Jaude (enfin à 2m), et je compte bien sur un écran géant de la part de la municipalité (les bars feront la grimace mais bon ...)


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mieux que ça, j'habite sur la place de Jaude (enfin à 2m), et je compte bien sur un écran géant de la part de la municipalité (les bars feront la grimace mais bon ...)


 
Ah ouii, là y'a pas photo :love:​


----------



## greggorynque (30 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Ah ouii, là y'a pas photo :love:​



En même temps, regarder un match à la télé pour un Clermont est un supplice dès que l'on joue contre le SF ou le ST tant les commentateurs sont partiaux  

Espérons donc que Paris reste 3eme ^^


----------



## melhao (30 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> En même temps, regarder un match à la télé pour un Clermont est un supplice dès que l'on joue contre le SF ou le ST tant les commentateurs sont partiaux
> 
> Espérons donc que Paris reste 3eme ^^


 
Ah je sais pas pour les commentateurs, y'a aucun souvenir qui me vient !

Oui, comme ça c'est nous qui rencontrons Paris, hein ?? :love: 
J'ai un ami qui supporte le Stade Français, je pense que l'appel d'après match va être marrant :love: :love:​


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Mai 2008)

USAP toujours dans le coup:love:

A suivre SF vs Castres déterminant pour Castres


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Mai 2008)

Alors pour la dernière place des demies ?

Castres ?
USAP ?
BO ?

des pronos, des pronos, des pronos ...

pour moi : USAP:love:


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

Ou, je suis d'accord, l'USAP est peut être la meilleure equipe depuis 1 mois, ils sont très en forme !

les remplacants (et les retours de blessure) de clermont ont perdu a la dernière seconde contre montauban :'(

bon vu que la moyene d'age de l'equipe devait etre de 22 ans je ne suis pas inquiet, mais quand même, clermont conteste la dernière decision, et la pénalité passe de 50m. à 40m., on aurais pu eviter de leur donner .....


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2008)

Ça, c'est une belle règle ... On aimerait voir ça dans d'autres sports !


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, c'est une belle règle ... On aimerait voir ça dans d'autres sports !



100% d'accord,je ne râlais pas contre la rêgle qui est géniale, mais contre le joueurs...


----------



## Lalis (1 Juin 2008)

Chic ! Deux nouveaux abonnés à ce fil : des amateurs, des supporters, des passionnés ! 

Cette année est indéniablement celle de Clermont : saison époustouflante, rythme d'enfer imprimé entre autres par Mignoni. Si l'ASM ne rapporte pas le bouclier cette année, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume du rugby.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai, en tout cas, l'USAP est la et beaucoup l'oublient.
Perpignan n'est pas en vue car reviens de loin, mais ils ont fait une superbe deuxième moitié de saison, depuis leur élimination de H cup en fait, ils se sont mis a jouer ! !
La finale se jouera peut être en demies 


Pour moi les favoris sont asm en 1 et USAP en 2, toulouse à un moral en carton depuis leur deux blessures importantes ....


PS:  je me suis apercu que le SF doit jouer Castres et ...... Perpignan comme 2 derniers matchs ! ! !  
La 3ème place n'est pas joué car l'usap a tjrs un match de retard (mais contre toulouse, cela permettra d'évaluer leur envie)

inversement, Castres à encore un coup a jouer, Biarritz aussi, en fait, si Castres bat paris, tout va se jouer le dernier jour avec ces deux affiches:

USAP - SF
BO - CO

Le suspens du 3ème et 4ème est donc intense, et même si je laisse perpi favori du fait de leur très bon jeu actuel, rien n'est joué !

Par contre si perpi peut encore passer 3ème, ce serais la fin pour le BO et castres qui ont trop de retard sur paris quoi qu'il arrive ...


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juin 2008)

Forza catalunya:love: cela va être dur pour Castres après la déroute face au SF, l'USAP tient bon la corde
Faut que je trouve des places pour la finale !


----------



## melhao (3 Juin 2008)

Mi temps ! 5-3 pour l'USAP. 

L'équipe des jeunes toulousains se défend très très bien ! Avec seulement 4 ou 5 pros ! 
D'ailleurs j'espère qu'Adil Achabar va rentrer au cours de la seconde mi-temps 
_( J'étais avec lui à l'école et c'est un ancien joueur à mon père :love: )_

En tout cas, à la place des joueurs catalans, je me poserais quelques questions. Ils ont pris le problème à l'envers. Beaucoup de moments forts non concrétisés. Va falloir qu'ils se réveillent pour avoir leur point bonus pour les quarts !
En espérant aussi que nos jeunes toulousains tiendront ce rythme :love:


_Edit : Ah ben tiens ! Bonne réaction des catalans ! essai marqué !!_


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

oui, c'est surtout l'USAP qui n'arrive pas à aller au bout, Toulouse ne touche pas un ballon sinon.

N'empeche qu'une victoire de Toulouse nous arrangerais bien, pour le suspens j'entend


----------



## melhao (3 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui, c'est surtout l'USAP qui n'arrive pas à aller au bout, Toulouse ne touche pas un ballon sinon.
> 
> N'empeche qu'une victoire de Toulouse nous arrangerais bien, pour le suspens j'entend



Là c'est mal parti ! L'USAP s'est bien réveillé avec 5 essais si le compte est bon !
Que les toulousains se réveillent :love:


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Là c'est mal parti ! L'USAP s'est bien réveillé avec 5 essais si le compte est bon !
> Que les toulousains se réveillent :love:



Mais looool, 4 essais en 10 minutes ! ! !


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais looool, 4 essais en 10 minutes ! ! !



Ceci n'est pas une déroute :love:

Usap


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ceci n'est pas une déroute :love:
> 
> Usap



Et de 6 ! ! !

Bon ca apprendra la vie à ce faux cul de novès ! (tant pis pour le suspens du 4ème...)


Il envoie la type a Brive et la 3 (21,7 ans de moyenne) à l'USAP sous prétexte de repos obligatoire, cherchez l'erreur 

Par contre perpignan, ils faut qu'ils s'achetent des pieds, ils doivent être a 35% de réussite un truc comme ca


----------



## melhao (3 Juin 2008)

Encore heureux que les catalans se soit réveillés ! Le contraire aurait été inquiétant vue la composition de l'équipe du Stade !


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Encore heureux que les catalans se soit réveillés ! Le contraire aurait été inquiétant vue la composition de l'équipe du Stade !



Carrément, il ont même aligné 3 juniors  ! ! !

Je me rapelle encore Novès qui a insulté Gazzinni qui envoyais la bis a Clermont


----------



## melhao (3 Juin 2008)

Adil vient de rentrer enfin !!! Je suis déçue qu'on l'ai pas fait rentrer plus tôt 

Sinon pour la composition de l'équipe, le BO était bien sûr déçu par rapport à la place pour les quarts. Noves a dit que Biarritz ne pouvait pas leur en vouloir vu qu'ils avaient joué 3 matchs de plus que les autres à cause de la Heineken Cup, et certains en semaines. Il a d'ailleurs rappelé la composition qu'a présenté Clermont 

Bon, le match touche à sa fin. Même si Toulouse perd aujourd'hui, c'est très prometteur pour ces jeunes qui se sont tout de même bien défendus !


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Adil vient de rentrer enfin !!! Je suis déçue qu'on l'ai pas fait rentrer plus tôt
> 
> Sinon pour la composition de l'équipe, le BO était bien sûr déçu par rapport à la place pour les quarts. Noves a dit que Biarritz ne pouvait pas leur en vouloir vu qu'ils avaient joué 3 matchs de plus que les autres à cause de la Heineken Cup, et certains en semaines. Il a d'ailleurs rappelé la composition qu'a présenté Clermont
> 
> Bon, le match touche à sa fin. Même si Toulouse perd aujourd'hui, c'est très prometteur pour ces jeunes qui se sont tout de même bien défendus !



Héhé, il est chié, nos titulaires ne vont pas perdre à brives, et nos remplacants n'ont été aligné que 2 fois en grand nombre, contre les Wasps et contre Montauban, et on a perdu que de 1 et 2 points ..... (A l'exterieur dans les 2 cas)

Bon ca fera donc *50-6 *au final, Bravo à l'USAP.
Et si biarritz peut en vouloir a Novès.

Par contre maintenant, il va y avoir du sport entre Paris et l'usap 

*25ème* *journée*
Paris / biarritz
Dax / USAP

*26ème journée 
*USAP / Paris

Ça va être dur pour les 2, ils vont laisser du jus à l'entrée des phases finales pour choisir leur adversaire respectif ...


----------



## melhao (3 Juin 2008)

Oui l'USAP a très bien entamé la seconde mi-temps et a cassé le match. Avec 4 essais en 10 minutes, difficile de revenir.
Ce score confirme donc de plus en plus l'USAP dans sa place de 4è et donc de participant aux quarts de finale.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Oui l'USAP a très bien entamé la seconde mi-temps et a cassé le match. Avec 4 essais en 10 minutes, difficile de revenir.
> Ce score confirme donc de plus en plus l'USAP dans sa place de 4è et donc de participant aux quarts de finale.



Et un gros challenger pour les phases finales, vu son niveau de jeu en 2ème partie de saison !


----------



## melhao (3 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et un gros challenger pour les phases finales, vu son niveau de jeu en 2ème partie de saison !



Ah ça c'est sûr ! Ce ne sera pas de tout repos ! 
Je crois que je vais voir une demie finale enflammée au Stade Vélodrome !


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

melhao a dit:


> Ah ça c'est sûr ! Ce ne sera pas de tout repos !
> Je crois que je vais voir une demie finale enflammée au Stade Vélodrome !



Moi je tiens le pari USAP 3ème


----------



## melhao (3 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi je tiens le pari USAP 3ème



L'avenir nous le dira mais pourquoi pas !
De toute façon, l'USAP aura les crocs et Clermont aussi, avec toutes les finales qu'ils ont perdu. Ils ont tous les deux la même détermination je pense.
Suite au prochain épisode !


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

melhao a dit:


> L'avenir nous le dira mais pourquoi pas !
> De toute façon, l'USAP aura les crocs et Clermont aussi, avec toutes les finales qu'ils ont perdu. Ils ont tous les deux la même détermination je pense.
> Suite au prochain épisode !



C'est vrai, mais même si je trouve Clermont moins étincelant ces dernières semaines, ils auront l'avantage de la fraicheur et de l'expérience de l'équipe.

J'entend par là que l'USAP aura peut être les crocs, mais est ce que cela suffira face au Tanks lourds de l'ASM et du ST ?

Bon aller bonne nuit, je fini mon boulot et au dodo


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2008)

USAP vs Stade Toulousain .... sans commentaire (une parodie de rugby) sauf que l'USAP a 1 pied et demi en demi


----------



## melhao (4 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais même si je trouve Clermont moins étincelant ces dernières semaines, ils auront l'avantage de la fraicheur et de l'expérience de l'équipe.
> 
> J'entend par là que l'USAP aura peut être les crocs, mais est ce que cela suffira face au Tanks lourds de l'ASM et du ST ?
> 
> Bon aller bonne nuit, je fini mon boulot et au dodo



Exact !
Cela ne suffit pas ! La preuve, lors de la première mi temps du match contre Toulouse. Ils avaient tellement la place en demi en tête qu'ils ont fait pas mal de fautes, face à de jeunes espoirs et juniors qui ont bien défendu. 
Je suis une fois de plus d'accord avec toi, les crocs ne suffiront pas ! De plus, ils ont quand même Marty et Bozzi sur le carreau ... coup dur pour l'USAP.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2008)

À 17h...
Clermont/Perpignan...

Demain 15h...
Stade Français/Toulouse...

:style:

Z'aviez oublié ?!...  


Regardé l'Angleterre tout à l'heure; pour l'instant aucune équipe de l'hémisphère Nord n'a été en mesure de gagner contre les "gros bras" du Sud... 
C'est la semaine prochaine, pour la France ?!...


----------



## greggorynque (21 Juin 2008)

j'ai pas oublié mais je suis noyé sous le boulo, j'ecouterais à la ridio et j'irais ptet voir la 2eme mi temps


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2008)

Mal parti pour Perpi:casse:
un en avant par phase de jeu donc pas de jeu:rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (21 Juin 2008)

oui mais la moitié des en avants sont sur des balles récupées a l'arrache suite a un ballon clermontois echappé ...

Et ils en ont fait que 6 ce n'est as si enorme...

Malheureusement je ne verrais pas la 2eme mi temps, trop de boulo...


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2008)

C'est pas faut mais quel gâchis 

Au fait, les Rosts ont pris une belle b-----e par les *Blacks*, ça fait du bien (allez, tiens Ringa Pakia, pan dans la tronche)


----------



## greggorynque (21 Juin 2008)

On a gagné ! (en faisant tourner sur la fin pour s'économiser !)

La finale maintenant ! ! !


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2008)

Pfff... week-end sans C+ !! Flûte.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> On a gagné ! (en faisant tourner sur la fin pour s'économiser !)
> 
> La finale maintenant ! ! !


Faudra hausser très légèrement le niveau, face à Toulouse ou face au Stade Français, en finale...
Contre Perpignan ça a suffit, mais contre les deux autres possibles finalistes...


----------



## greggorynque (21 Juin 2008)

on va voir mais toulouse et paris on un pack très en deca de celui de l'USAP


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2008)

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que d'habitude les 4 demi finalistes sont pressentis assez tôt, les équipes semblant être assez au dessus du lot...
Cette année il n'y en avait que 3; Perpignan ayant raccroché le wagon de tête tardivement...
Avant que Clermont ne prenne les commandes (de façon impressionante), c'était Toulouse qui caracolait en tête avant de caler pour cause d'enchainements de compétitions et de blessures importantes...
Malgré un pack peut-être moins puissant Toulouse et Paris me semblent supérieures à Perpignan...
Et ce sont deux équipes capables d'enchainer des temps de jeu déstabilisants pour n'importe quelle équipe...
(ce que Perpignan n'a pas sû faire du tout cet après-midi)
Vivement demain et vivement la finale...


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2008)

En tout cas, autant hier, je pensais que Clermont se qualifierait sans trop de problème...
Mais cet après-midi, je serais bien en mal de faire un pronostic pour savoir, qui, des deux Stades, sera en finale...


----------



## greggorynque (22 Juin 2008)

j'ai peur pour le ST, ils sont bien au dessus sportivement mais mentalement ......

En fait je repensais a hier, la chaleur monstrueuse qui regnais dans le stade à du sacrément baisser l'intensité de la rencontre, cela ne fait que me conforter dans l'idée que Clermont peut proposer un jeu de champion


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Juin 2008)

Snif pour l'USAP mais ils ont raté la première mi temps ; snif aussi pour Paris qui a tenu 20 minutes.

Sinon très belle finale en perspective et je mets quelques roros sur les jaunards  qui méritent au regard de la saison (pas la H cup malheureusement)


----------



## Maxime63 (22 Juin 2008)

ASM !!!!

J'espere qu'on va ENFIN gagner une finale ^^


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2008)

Je vote pour moi aussi


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2008)

ca va etre une chouette finale ! !


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Juin 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> ASM !!!!
> 
> J'espere qu'on va ENFIN gagner une finale ^^



Et je plussois, c'est incontestablement l'équipe qui le mérite...


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2008)

On peut penser, toutefois, que Toulouse jouera à 200% (voire plus) : ils ne doivent pas avoir envie de perdre une deuxième finale 

En tous cas, ça peut faire un beau match, même si on sait que les finales sont souvent médiocres dans le jeu.


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juin 2008)

Cela va nous faire une très beau match avec 2 équipes monstreuses de physique, pour ma part, Clermont me semble plus mort de faim ...


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> On peut penser, toutefois, que Toulouse jouera à 200% (voire plus) : ils ne doivent pas avoir envie de perdre une deuxième finale
> 
> En tous cas, ça peut faire un beau match, même si on sait que les finales sont souvent médiocres dans le jeu.



Clermont sera tout aussi motivé 

Par contre je suis d'accord, on risque de voir une première mi temps dégueulasse, cela se décantera peut être quand un des deux clubs prendra 9 points d'avance...


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Juin 2008)

H-3....

Tous les clermontois sur la place de jaude !!!

J'aurai un Polo et écharpe ASM (comme les 2000 autres personnes xD)


ASM!

Et pour les Toulousains, *bonne chance ! 

*(que j'aime cet esprit du rugby tellement différent de celui du foot !)


----------



## greggorynque (28 Juin 2008)

La place de Jaude est deja comble ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2008)

Je ne suis pas à Clermont
Je n'ai pas d'écharpe
Je vais regarder ça de chez moi,

Mais en tout état de cause :
_*Allez l'ASM !*_ aussi


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2008)

*TOULOUSAIIIN!!...* 

Bon sinon, match mi figue-mi raisin de la France en Australie, ce matin...
Des joueurs pas connus (1ère sélection), mais qu'on reverra très certainement, vu leur talent... 
Ah oui, c'était le retour de Chabal, aussi, tiens !...


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2008)

Dommage pour Clermont. Mais pour ce que j'en ai vu, cette fois les Toulousains ont su mettre en application la meilleure tactique, avec les individualités et le collectif qu'on connaît.

Pour Clermont, c'est quand même sinistre et on aimerait bien qu'ils y parviennent !

Content pour Kelleher : enfin la France lui apporte des satisfactions


----------



## greggorynque (29 Juin 2008)

Je sui très très très triste ... ... ... ...

comme tout clermont d'ailleurs !


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

Triste aussi, et bravo à tous, très beau match, et surtout magnifique baroud d'honneur : l'ASM qui donne tout ce qu'elle a même en sachant que c'est inutile, et le Stade qui défend comme si sa victoire en dépendait alors qu'elle est acquise. 
Le tout conclu par un essai transformé.

Comme aurait pu dire Monsieur Palace (Jean-Michel Ribes) : 'Le Rugby, on l'aime aussi pour ça'


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Juin 2008)

Je suis triste aussi pour l'ASM, sportivement sur la finale il n'y a rien a pas photo, l'expérience et la détermination toulousaine ont été un plus.
Je retiendrai le regard et le match énorme de Kelleher ...
Bravo Toulouse et allez l'ASM pour 2009 et qu'enfin un titre revienne en Auvergne.


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme aurait pu dire Monsieur Palace (Jean-Michel Ribes) : 'Le Rugby, on l'aime aussi pour ça'


Une petite pensée pour Philippe Khorsand ...


ScubaARM a dit:


> Je retiendrai le regard et le match énorme de Kelleher ...
> Bravo Toulouse et allez l'ASM pour 2009 et qu'enfin un titre revienne en Auvergne.


Absolument.

Dans l'Équipe de mercredi, il y avait une photo magnifique de Kelleher en pleine action : la puissance physique et le regard aigu, tout y était.


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Juillet 2008)

L'intensité d'un Grand Match International, du vrai et du beau jeu... Je ne m'attendais pas du tout à ça, ces deux équipes auraient largement eu leur place dans de grandes rencontres de coupe du monde...

Avant de le voir, je pensais qu'ils auraient joué sur la ligne médiane, avec une grande défense, mais belle surprise!!!


----------



## Lalis (28 Juillet 2008)

De quoi vous détendre un peu en attendant la reprise de la saison, ou entre deux matches du Tri Nations.
Top 10 Rugby ads


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Septembre 2008)

Le Stade Français a l'air bien parti avec une très bonne équipe de coach. Et puis Hernandez, c'est vraiment la très très grande classe 

Vivement Dan Carter à l'ouverture à l'USAP .....:love:


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]2zMMEaesnnU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2008)

énorme


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2008)

Excellent Romu


----------



## Nexka (8 Octobre 2008)

C'est excellent  C'est dans quel pays qu'ils passent cette pub?? :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2008)

À la fin de la "pub" on voit une adresse...
* ceskeraby.cz*

République Tchèque ?!...


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2008)

La pub est tchèque, mais vous avez pu voir que le jingle est en anglais. Donc


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Octobre 2008)

Extra


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2008)

Coupe d'Europe, ce week-end; y'a plein de matchs... :style:
Quelques uns à regarder :
Clermont/Sale
Ulster/Stade Français
Toulouse/Bath
Ça, c'est du "lourd"...  :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Octobre 2008)

Sur le coup  of course


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Octobre 2008)

P*tain. C'qu'on a été bon. On les a presque gagné. 


Clermont : 15, Sale : 32...


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2008)

Le Stade Français a gagné en Ulster... 
Jusqu'à présent il avait systématiquement perdu contre cette province là... 
Pas vu les autres résultats (j'ai regardé le match de L'ASM, aussi... :mouais: )


----------



## greggorynque (11 Octobre 2008)

j'ai pleuré devant l'asm, non seulement car ils ont été mauvais mais en plus car sale fait un hold up en hachant le jeu et en marquant sur des contres avec des joueurs qui auraient mérité de sortir sur carton 
(le tapon au cou sans ballon sur baby mérite 45 cartons rouges, c'est assassin...)


----------



## twinworld (12 Octobre 2008)

Mince ! j'ai loupé le match sur France2 ce samedi.


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Mince ! j'ai loupé le match sur France2 ce samedi.


Tu peux toujours regarder le Stade Toulousain jouer cet aprèm... 
(16h)


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu peux toujours regarder le Stade Toulousain jouer cet aprèm...
> (16h)



Première mi-temps ronflette, deuxième mi-temps sympa, fin du temps réglementaire et arrêts de jeu, pffffiiiiiooooouuuuuu, p'tin, mon coeur...


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2008)

'tain !...
Légèrement serré, ce match...


----------



## plovemax (12 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Légèrement serré, ce match...



Si peu si peu...



Mon pôv coeur...


----------



## greggorynque (12 Octobre 2008)

Clermont méritais le même résultat :'(


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Octobre 2008)

La pénalité de David Skrela en coin avec le vent à la dernière minute pour donner la victoire à ToulouGe :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2008)

Stade Français/Stade Toulousain
(16h30 C+)


----------



## Cleveland (25 Octobre 2008)

En clair sur canalplus.fr !!!


----------



## twinworld (25 Octobre 2008)

cool ! ... mais je suis quand même sceptique sur la fluidité du truc. J'attends de voir


----------



## Cleveland (25 Octobre 2008)

Ca marche assez bien ! Il l'avait fait pour un autre match Clermont - SF si je me souviens bien et c'était très bien


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> En clair sur canalplus.fr !!!



Vraiment ?

C'est mon loupiot qui va être heureux.

R.

Et bonjour le forum !


----------



## Cleveland (25 Octobre 2008)

Oui va voir sur le site de canal


----------



## Lalis (25 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> En clair sur canalplus.fr !!!


Génial !
Merci du tuyau.

Bonne journée de rugby, les amis


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2008)

L'ASM qui se fait démolir a domicile par montauban  ! ! ! !

Décidément mon club favori va vraiment vraiment mal ....


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

Erreur 

Sur le site de canal, ben le quicktime, argh ça bloque complètement


----------



## twinworld (25 Octobre 2008)

non, chez moi ça a marché nickel, avec iCab, naturellement ;-) Par contre, le site de Canal est toujours aussi cheni. Je suis tombé presque par hasard sur le lien du match.


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2008)

Toulouse 26...
Stade Français 13...



Très belle 1ère mi-temps... :love:


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2008)

Beaucoup d'erreurs dans la seconde, je trouve. Finalement, un match sérieux, pas enthousiasmant. Rien à redire côté toulousain, beaucoup à revoir côté parisien.


----------



## twinworld (25 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Beaucoup d'erreurs dans la seconde, je trouve. Finalement, un match sérieux, pas enthousiasmant. Rien à redire côté toulousain, beaucoup à revoir côté parisien.


ouais un peu molachu comme match.


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2008)

Mais où est passé Paris ????? Hernandez ne s'en souvient même plus !!!
Copie à revoir, dommage compte tenu de l'excellent début de saison.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Octobre 2008)

La 8e journée :

Mont-de-Marsan Biarritz 6-33
Perpignan Dax 17-6
Clermont Montauban  25-30
Montpellier Bourgoin 12-19
Bayonne Brive 14-9
Stade Français Toulouse 13-26
Toulon Castres 17-21


----------



## Lalis (26 Octobre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> non, chez moi ça a marché nickel.


Pareil, mais faut avouer qu'on a regardé depuis le PC (qui a un très grand écran et un canapé pas loin)


tirhum a dit:


> Très belle 1ère mi-temps... :love:


Un début de match splendide, rapide, engagé, et un bel essai parisien.
Ravie de la victoire de Toulouse. Victoire méritée, sans esbroufe. De la belle ouvrage.
Le 1er essai toulousain refusé :hein: Une fois que c'est arbitré c'est arbitré, mais quand même, si cet essai avait manqué aux Toulousains en bout de course, ça aurait été très gênant.
A part ça, l'arbitrage a été sérieux, avec une bonne participation des arbitres de touche (sauf à un moment où ça se frittait sous les yeux du gros barbu...).


bompi a dit:


> Beaucoup d'erreurs dans la seconde, je trouve. Finalement, un match sérieux, pas enthousiasmant. Rien à redire côté toulousain, beaucoup à revoir côté parisien.


La seconde partie, c'est vrai que :mouais: Que de fautes, que de fautes... Cela dit, les Parisiens ont joué comme ça depuis le début de saison, et ont été victorieux notamment sur des coups de pied qui leur ont manqué hier (si Hernandez a été KO, combien de matches doit-il attendre avant de rejouer ?). Si Bauxis passe tous ses coups de pied, ça fait 12 points de plus, non ? Donc le point de défensif.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2008)

Aupa Biarritz !!!!! :love: :love: :love: promis je vous posterais une tof avec mon maillot du B.O ...  j'ai aussi celui de l'angleterre, les 2 le "home" et le "away" mais aussi celui de l'irlande, et enfin l'ecosse...:love:


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2008)

yahouuuuuuu CLermont a fait TRES TRES bonne figure face à une équipe de paris largement dominée surtout en deuxième mi temps...

Un arbitre conciliant et d'énormes ratés des clermontois leurs permettent de s'en sortir sans offrir de bonus offensif, mais s'eut été le même match avec...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2008)

bon le derby basque à tourner en faveur de Bayonne...de 2 petits points...14-12...tant pis  bravo à bayonne


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2008)

Par contre...
Y'a eu de la baffe....


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2008)

oué de la piche gratuite  mais toujours dans le respect de la personne humaine


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2008)

En tout cas...
C'est Nexka, qui doit être contente...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Novembre 2008)

oui j'y pensais justement ! :love:


----------



## Nexka (3 Novembre 2008)

OOUUUUUIIIIIIII C'est la fête!!!! :love: :love: 


Bayonne 4éme, et ils tiennent bon :love:


Aller, aller, les bleus et blanc de l'aviron Bayonnais!!! .... AUPA POTTOKA!!! :love:


----------



## Nexka (3 Novembre 2008)

Et puis on est beau le public à Bayonne :love: :love:

[YOUTUBE]PiiM4BHz8go[/YOUTUBE]

J'en ai le coeur qui bas et les larmes aux yeux :rose: :hein:

(je la fait bien hein! la basque Bayonnaise et fière de l'être   )


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2008)

oué ca va hein...!!! nous aussi les rouges et blancs :love: :style: :king:


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> OOUUUUUIIIIIIII C'est la fête!!!! :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Bayonne 4éme, et ils tiennent bon :love:
> ...



Je voudrais pas faire mon méchant, mais je suis pas sûr que ca tienne toute la saison... Enfin je leur souhaite quand même, et à toi aussi par la même occasion.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Novembre 2008)

Ils ont bien tenu 5 journées en tête du championnat l'an dernier si mes souvenirs sont bons 

Bon après c'étais un tantinet moins bien mais bon ....


----------



## Lalis (6 Novembre 2008)

C'est plus du rugby, et c'est de moins en moins de la photo... :hein:

Le making of (extrait) du calendrier du SF 2009.

Autant celui de l'an dernier était vulgaire (beurk ), autant celui de cette année est insipide :mouais:.
Finalement dans cette histoire, la plus enviable est la maquilleuse


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2008)

brahim asloum !!! il est pas boxeur lui ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je voudrais pas faire mon méchant, mais je suis pas sûr que ca tienne toute la saison... Enfin je leur souhaite quand même, et à toi aussi par la même occasion.



Bah tant qu'on est devant Biarritz, ça me va


----------



## greggorynque (6 Novembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> C'est plus du rugby, et c'est de moins en moins de la photo... :hein:
> 
> Le making of (extrait) du calendrier du SF 2009.
> 
> ...



Je croyais qu'on parlais rugby 

des pronostics pour samedi ?


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Novembre 2008)

Une victoire française (enfin) malgré ce traitre de Galtier


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2008)

Traitre ... comme tu y vas ! Je verrais bien une passe de trois, ce serait amusant 
Ce que l'on veut voir, en tous cas, c'est du (beau) jeu.


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2008)

Côté Français faut espérer:rateau: côté Argentains pourquoi pas  en général les France / Argentine c'est pas vraiment du beau jeu côté Français et pas folichon non plus côté Argentin.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Novembre 2008)

oui mais en général on perd


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2008)

Calendrier des tests matchs de cet automne... 

Aujourd'hui :
08/11/2008      Italie       -      Australie
08/11/2008     Pays de Galles     -     Afrique du Sud
08/11/2008     Angleterre     -     Pacific Islanders
08/11/2008     Irlande     -     Canada
08/11/2008     Ecosse     -     Nouvelle-Zélande
08/11/2008     France     -     Argentine


14/11/2008     Pays de Galles     -     Canada
15/11/2008     Angleterre     -     Australie
15/11/2008     Ecosse     -     Afrique du Sud
15/11/2008     Irlande     -     Nouvelle-Zélande
15/11/2008     France     -     Pacific Islanders
22/11/2008     Japon     -     Etats-Unis
22/11/2008     Angleterre     -     Afrique du Sud
22/11/2008     Ecosse     -     Canada
22/11/2008     Irlande     -     Argentine
22/11/2008     Pays de Galles     -     Nouvelle-Zélande
22/11/2008     France     -     Australie
29/11/2008     Angleterre     -     Nouvelle-Zélande
29/11/2008     Pays de Galles     -     Australie


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2008)

Pacific Islanders, pour ceusses qui ne sauraient pas à quoi ça "correspond"... 
(Fidji+Samoa+Tonga)
Que du "bonhomme"  et joueur, avec ça !... :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2008)

on va encore se prendre une branlée...


----------



## twinworld (8 Novembre 2008)

aujourd'hui ? contre l'Argentine ? mais non.. ça va aller.


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, ouais... comme d'hab contre l'argentine, on va jouer leur jeux, et ils vont nous atomiser...


----------



## Cleveland (8 Novembre 2008)

On a changé d'entraineur ... On va bien voir


----------



## IceandFire (8 Novembre 2008)

:style: :king: po mal  :love:


----------



## Lalis (8 Novembre 2008)

12-6 donc.
Je n'ai pas vu le match mais suivi les commentaires en ligne sur Rugby 365 : vous en avez pensé quoi ?


----------



## greggorynque (8 Novembre 2008)

Médart nous à pas mal handicapé pour moi... 
Sinon on domine le match de bout en bout sans jamais arriver à marquer, frustrant....

Ca ressemblais à un match de l'ASM, très bon niveau mais un manque de finition !


----------



## Lalis (8 Novembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca ressemblais à un match de l'ASM, très bon niveau mais un manque de finition !


Et pourtant une bonne partie de l'équipe était Toulousaine... Va comprendre


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2008)

il y avait imanol :love: Aupa Biarritz !!!!


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2008)

Italie       -      Australie  20/30
Pays de Galles     -     Afrique du Sud  15/20
Angleterre     -     Pacific Islanders  39/13
Irlande     -     Canada  55/0
Ecosse     -     Nouvelle-Zélande  6/32
France     -     Argentine  12/6

J'ai regardé Galles/Afrique du sud, c'était assez plaisant comme match... 
Et l'Italie aurait battu l'Australie sans un essai dans les dernières mn des wallabies...
Les Blacks, se sont "promenés"...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Novembre 2008)

les pauvres Scottishs...


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> les pauvres Scottishs...


Les canadiens, aussi... 
Z'ont pris 7 essais !... :afraid:


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai regardé Galles/Afrique du sud, c'était assez plaisant comme match...
> Et l'Italie aurait battu l'Australie sans un essai dans les dernières mn des wallabies...
> Les Blacks, se sont "promenés"...



L'Australie est donc prenable  et se sera surement plus ouvert et spectaculaire que contre les pumas


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2008)

Les Australiens sont souvent prenables ... mais on ne les prend pas si souvent 

Je n'ai pas été convaincu par les Blacks : ils ont maîtrisé assez tranquillement mais pas montré grand-chose. Autant dire que l'on doit attendre un peu pour se faire une idée de leur forme.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2008)

Une équipe qui bât régulièrement les blacks, peut prendre toutes les autres équipes... Le problème du 15 de France c'est la constance. Battre en même temps, mes blacks, les anglais, les australiens... Et là on sera champion du monde;
mais je persiste, tant que Hernandez traînera dans l'équipe d'Argentine, ce sera le passage difficile. Il connaît trop bien les joueurs français, et les tactiques de jeu... et je crains qu'il ne soit plus malin que les autres.


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2008)

:love: :love: On est 2éme, on est 2éme!!! Lalallalalalala!!! :love: :love: 

Aller BAYONNE!!!

:love:


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2008)

15/11/2008 France - Pacific Islanders
Allez les bleues. Pas mal d'autobus en face...
:rateau:


----------



## twinworld (15 Novembre 2008)

résultats test matches du 14.11.08

Pays de Galles  34 - 13    Canada


résultats test matches du 15.11.08

Irlande    3 - 22    Nouvelle Zélande
Angleterre    14 - 28    Australie
Ecosse    10 - 14    Afrique Sud
Italie    14 - 22    Argentine
France    42 - 17    Pacific Islanders


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Novembre 2008)

Si on ne veut pas se prendre un revers de "chapeau" il faut battre les kangourou 
Il faudra leur faire mal, car l'Equipe de France ne fait plus mal  il faut faire souffrir à l'impact nos adversaires ce que Berny le fou n'a jamais compris, en revanche, Marc revient aux fondamentaux en y ajoutant la vitesse 
Chabal = cqfd, il faut faire mal, même si le jeux de balle est moins incisif, nous devons être craint de nouveau par nos adversaires ....:afraid::casse: ce qui n'est pas arrivé depuis longtemps.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Novembre 2008)

tant que biarritz gagne....  :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2008)

_"No scrum, no win !"..._
Les avants anglais l'ont appris à leur dépends, la semaine dernière...
(et pourtant, la mêlée anglaise n'est pas un "cadeau"...)
Mêlée à surveiller, donc, ce soir face aux Wallabies...


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2008)

je me réjouis de voir ce match !


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2008)

Y'a un alléchant Pays de Galles/Nouvelle-Zélande, tout à l'heure...
Ça va jouer !... :love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2008)

ou ? sur la 2 ? ou canal + ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2008)

Sport+ 19h30...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2008)

ah ! Mônsieur est un nanti


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2008)

Nan, pas vraiment... :rateau: :mouais:
Client Canal depuis très longtemps, donc je m'en sors au niveau des offres...


----------



## Lalis (22 Novembre 2008)

La solution économique et conviviale : ne pas avoir de télé, mais avoir des amis qui ont la télé (et aiment le rugby).
Le match de ce soir est aussi en diffusion en ligne sur le site de France 2. 

Bon match les amis


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2008)

MErci !  allez en route chez patoche, j'espère que les binouzes sont au frais


----------



## greggorynque (22 Novembre 2008)

N'oubliez pas Zatto qui permet de regarder gratuitement une 15aine de chaine dont celle de france television !


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a un alléchant Pays de Galles/Nouvelle-Zélande, tout à l'heure...
> Ça va jouer !... :love:


C'était pas mal. Les Gallois ont forcé les Blacks à se bouger un peu. Ce qui nous donne un match assez sympa.
Reste que les Gallois n'ont pas été pulvérisés mais les Blacks m'ont donné l'impression d'en avoir encore sous le capot en réserve (pour les Anglois ?)

Les Anglais vont vouloir se venger sur les Blacks de la baffe de cet après-midi. Ça va friter.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2008)

Quant aux Français ... Égaux à eux-mêmes.

Magnifique deuxième essai des Aussies. Pas de réussite pour Skrela.
Pour le reste, ce n'était pas un match très enthousiasmant.


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2008)

bon, ben finalement le match a été un peu mou, j'ai trouvé. Pas mal d'occupation de terrain des français, mais peu d'efficacité. Je sais pas pourquoi ils se sont évertués à jouer sur Skrela pour remonter les ballons. Les chandelles étaient un peu courtes et ont pas vraiment permis de donner de l'air au jeu.



bompi a dit:


> Pas de réussite pour Skrela.


ouais mais hormis le manque de réussite sur les pénalités, ce qui peut arriver, il a aussi manqué de vision de jeu, je trouve.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais mais hormis le manque de réussite sur les pénalités, ce qui peut arriver, il a aussi manqué de vision de jeu, je trouve.


C'est sûr.

Pourtant, les Australiens n'étaient pas très inspirés non plus donc prenables.


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2008)

c'est vrai. j'ai eu l'impression que l'ensemble des joueurs couraient dans le yoghourt.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2008)

C'est aussi dû aux stratégies. Les Australiens savent être joueurs mais sont souvent d'abord dans la puissance que la vivacité. En face, les Français ont tout fait pour répondre au défi physique en resserrant tous les boulons (d'où de nombreuses fautes australiennes).
Résultat, pas vraiment d'espace.

Cela dit, je trouve que les Australiens ont _in fine_ produit un peu plus de jeu. Une question : pourquoi Tuqiri n'était-il pas là ? 

PS : France 2 et son p****n de talent d'or à la c*n. Et rien que d'entendre la voix et les niaiseries de Nelson M. ... ah la la ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Novembre 2008)

Pays de Galles - NZ : 9-29
Irlande - Argentine : 17-3
Angleterre - Afrique du Sud : 6-42
Ecosse - Canada : 41-0 :casse:


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2008)

Je suis impressionné par le résultat GBR-RSA.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Novembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis impressionné par le résultat GBR-RSA.


Pareil. Pour passer 42 points aux Anglais, chez eux en plus, il faut se lever tôt


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2008)

Heureusement que la France ne joue pas juste derrière à Twickenham, les Anglois (énervés et vexés) feraient tout pour leur faire payer l'humiliation


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2008)

Très beau match de l'équipe de france et celle d'australie Samedi soir.

Perso, je trouve que le match est globalement à l'avantage des français, mais les piques australiennes nous ont fait mal... Au niveau impact, en défense ou attaque, on leur a mis la misère, et c'est mon plus grand point de réjouissance. L'essai de pénalité est largement mérité après une mêlée d'anthologie (ca va faire près de 10 ans qu'on a pas vu une telle mêlée maîtrisée).

Il manque encore de bien gérer le ballon une fois le rideau franchi, mais ça va venir.

Notre troisième ligne + chabal a été exceptionnelle d'efficacité (j'aurais donné le talent d'or à Dussautoir perso... avec la prestation qu'il a faite...).

Par contre Skrela dans un mauvais jour, ça arrive, après revisionnage du match, j'ai l'impression que la pénalité + le drop frôlant le poteau au début de match l'a complètement fait douter au pied. Vraiment dommage, parce qu'il a joué juste le reste du temps (quelle présence en défense pour un 10).

J'ai tendance a penser que les 2 équipes méritaient la victoire. 

Bref, continuez comme ça petits français, ça va dans le bon sens.

PS : Par contre... Benjamin Kayser, va falloir qu'il se remue un peu plus le cul...


----------



## Nexka (24 Novembre 2008)

Et Bayonne a encore gagné :love: :love: :love: 

Enfin je dis ça juste comme ça  Je fais que passer


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2008)

Oué, ça semble durer, ça me fait plaisir de me tromper à ce sujet


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Novembre 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Et Bayonne a encore gagné :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Enfin je dis ça juste comme ça  Je fais que passer



Ils ont visiblement un collectif très solide et plein de vie, c'est bien, ça change.

Cela dit, j'aimerais bien qu'ils évitent de trop foutre sur la gueule de notre équipe, sous prétexte que les internationaux sont pas là, et que l'infirmerie est déjà pleine... c'est pas beau de tirer sur une ambulance!!!


----------



## IceandFire (25 Novembre 2008)

Aupa Biarritz !!!! :love:


----------



## greggorynque (25 Novembre 2008)

Attention, les Auvergnats s'accrochent et ont une série de match facile à venir (désolé pour DAx et les Montois mais bon ...), une remontée dans le classement est à prévoir !


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> -------
> Par contre Skrela dans un mauvais jour, ça arrive, après revisionnage du match, j'ai l'impression que la pénalité + le drop frôlant le poteau au début de match l'a complètement fait douter au pied. Vraiment dommage, parce qu'il a joué juste le reste du temps (quelle présence en défense pour un 10).
> ---------


 
Avec un Skrela à 70%, ce qui est sa moyenne basse par match (très basse même), nous aurions gagné le match...
Bassman à raison, vue les pénalités concédées par les kangourous, nous leur avons fait mal  enfin


----------



## IceandFire (26 Novembre 2008)

Biarritz love à changé d'entraineur....Serge blanco est le boss de l'équipe, le président quoi !  et à limogé l'entraineur en place, qui pourtant avait été double champion de france avec le B.O...
mais là au vu des non résultats depuis 2 ans...ya changement d'entraineur...à suivre...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2008)

Le pays de Galles bat lAustralie 21-18. Surprise


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2008)

La Nouvelle Zélande bat l'Angleterre 32-6. Surprise ?  
Le plus curieux dans cette tournée des Blacks est qu'ils ont donné l'impression de ne pas se fouler plus que ça. D'être prudent et de ne jouer offensif que si nécessaire (Wales) ou lorsque l'adversaire est déjà cuit.

Graham Henry serait-il en train de préparer pour la CdM 2011 une équipe patiente, peu spectaculaire et qui, pour l'essentiel, démolit ou décourage l'adversaire sans créer du "beau jeu". Une équipe pour gagner, quoi.

Quand on pense que Carter a loupé 5 coups de pieds, hier ... Pauvres Anglais !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> La Nouvelle Zélande bat l'Angleterre 32-6. Surprise ?
> Le plus curieux dans cette tournée des Blacks est qu'ils ont donné l'impression de ne pas se fouler plus que ça. D'être prudent et de ne jouer offensif que si nécessaire (Wales) ou lorsque l'adversaire est déjà cuit.
> 
> Graham Henry serait-il en train de préparer pour la CdM 2011 une équipe patiente, peu spectaculaire et qui, pour l'essentiel, démolit ou décourage l'adversaire sans créer du "beau jeu". Une équipe pour gagner, quoi.
> ...


Les blacks? C'est pas les types censés être les meilleurs joueurs du monde sans être capable de gagner une worldcup?


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2008)

Ils ont gagné la première CdM accessoirement Ed


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ils ont gagné la première CdM accessoirement Ed


Mouais, il y plus de 20 ans. 


Et de toute façon, c'est un sport de gonzesses.


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mouais, il y plus de 20 ans.
> 
> 
> Et de toute façon, c'est un sport de gonzesses.



Ah ?    

:mouais::rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> :mouais::rateau:


Tu veux vraiment qu'on parle de ça? ça tombe bien, c'est bientôt la nouvelle année qui vient avec tout ses calendriers.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Décembre 2008)

CdM 2011 : la France dans la même poule que les All Blacks dès le premier tour :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2008)

C'est une très bonne chose au contraire, que ça soit pour les black comme pour les français. Ca leur donnera un très gros match rapidement pour rentrer dans cette CdM


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2008)

Oui et pour une fois, une défaite des Blacks (contre les Bleus) ne les empêcheraient pas forcément d'aller en finale 

Je ne sais pas si l'équipe néo-zélandaise est la meilleure du monde : la notion est toujours difficile à définir précisément, d'autant que le rugby est un sport où la variation des performances est importante (on peut rater misérablement un match et être brillant peu après ou l'inverse, on voit ça fréquemment).
En tous cas, elle a des résultats qui forcent le respect. Ainsi que des joueurs magnifiques. J'espère qu'ils seront au point pour 2011 et que l'on verra une belle finale NZL-FRA ... 

C'est mon équipe préférée, quoi ...


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien, des beaux matchs dès le premier tour !! encore une fois si on veut être champion du monde, il faut battre tout le monde  et puis en rentrant fort dans une compette, ça réveille d'entrée


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2008)

Décidément, le rugby est un sport complexe. Hier je zyeutais (sans trop de conviction) Montpellier-Toulon et, lors d'un regroupement, l'arbitre a signifié à un Toulonnais d'arrêter de gratter la balle, alors qu'il était bien dans l'axe et les deux pieds plantés au sol. J'en déduis qu'il y a encore un autre paramètre mais je ne vois pas lequel ... Si une bonne âme veut bien m'expliquer


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2008)

L'appréciation humaine...


----------



## greggorynque (5 Décembre 2008)

les regles de grattage etaient deja complexes et fluctuantes, mais les nouvelles regles laissent encore plus de flottement a ce sujet, l'arbitre pouvant sanctionner un joueur grattant la balle avec les epaules en dessous de la taille (tu as le droit de te pencher mais pas trop)

J'attend personellement une vrai clarification sur ces regles vraiment douteuses et beaucoup plus de severité sur les joueurs couchés grattant la balle, ca favoriserais le jeu...


----------



## Nexka (5 Décembre 2008)

Comment tu fais pour gratter une balle avec l'épaule??? 

Bassou? C'est quoi qu'ils appellent gratter la balle?? Elle a des puces?  


Bon sinon Bayonne a perdu vendredi dernier


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2008)

gratter la balle, c'est aller la chercher avec les mains alors que tu n'as pas le droit, parce que tu es lié au regroupement


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2008)

C'était donc ça ...


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2008)

Gratter la balle = talonnage a la main.

La règle stipule exactement que :

Dans une phase de regroupement, le joueur touchant le ballon avec les mains (en général pour lancer une séquence de jeu - soit le demi de mêlée) doit être debout*, ne pas être lié au regroupement et être placé à l'arrière du regroupement.

* être debout est qualifié par : 
- être sur ses pieds
- ne pas être en contact avec un joueur participant à un regroupement ou au sol (on peut être au sol sans être dans un regroupement)

Il n'y a aucune notion de ligne d'épaule au dessus de la taille dans les règles officielles.

Le regroupement est constitué au minimum de 3 joueurs :
- Un porteur du ballon
- Un défenseur
- Un autre joueur quelque soit son camp.

Toute personne en contact avec un regroupement fait alors partie du regroupement


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien ça : le joueur était debout mais en contact avec le regroupement.


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Décembre 2008)

Il faut également être face au regroupement et à la balle et non sur le côté du regroupement, venir gratter sur le côté c'est pécher  (en considérant une perpendiculaire entre la ligne de touche et la droite passant pas le milieu de la balle, être en face, c'est être perpendiculaire au centre de la balle ...)

Allez le STADE !!!!


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Il faut également être face au regroupement et à la balle et non sur le côté du regroupement, venir gratter sur le côté c'est pécher



Du tout, cette règle n'est valable que pour rejoindre le regroupement ou participer à un maul (ballon porté).

Et la règle ne dit que un joueur souhaitant se joindre à un regroupement ou un maul doit le faire par son camp. Rien par rapport à la balle


----------



## IceandFire (6 Décembre 2008)

Aupa Biarritz !!!! :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Du tout, cette règle n'est valable que pour rejoindre le regroupement ou participer à un maul (ballon porté).
> 
> Et la règle ne dit que un joueur souhaitant se joindre à un regroupement ou un maul doit le faire par son camp. Rien par rapport à la balle




Pffff, on n'y arrivera jamais ... cela me semblait pourtant simple :rateau: merci Bassman 

Bon, sinon une fois de plus le réalisme britannique nous a dépassé 
Un beau stade français fringant mais sans réussite face à des Arlequeens ternes mais efficaces ... 
Merci pour les spectacles d'avant match et de mi-temps, vraiment magnifiques, j'aurais aimé être avec mes enfants aux SDF. Beaucoup d'autres sports pourraient en prendre de la graine, cela éviterait peut être à certains de se retrouver scandaleusement enfermé dans des geôles madrilènes.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2008)

Euh... le match du Stade français, c'était de la daube. Ils ont joué on aurait même pas dit des cadets.

Incapable de prendre de la profondeur, incapable de jouer en avançant, incapable de redresser leurs courses...

Non, ils méritaient encore plus au tableau d'affichage.


En revanche le match Clermont / Munster était lui de toutes beautés :love:


----------



## plovemax (8 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> ...
> 
> En revanche le match Clermont / Munster était lui de toutes beautés :love:



A oui alors 

Cela m'a fait plaisir de les voir jouer comme çà. :love:


----------



## greggorynque (9 Décembre 2008)

plovemax a dit:


> A oui alors
> 
> Cela m'a fait plaisir de les voir jouer comme çà. :love:



Clermont revient ! ! ! ! ! !

Tous les observateurs pensent que 90% des problèmes de Clermont (qui à déjà perdu plus de matchs que l'année dernière complête en championnat) sont dut au mental. 

Un match comme celui ci va leur remonter le moral !

Si on gagne le match retour, on peut VRAIMENT croire en la qualification en Hcup et aux vue de la 2eme mi temps, TOUT est possible :rateau:


----------



## Lalis (13 Décembre 2008)

Très belle domination de Clermont cet après-midi face au Munster, en 2ème mi-temps, alors qu'ils étaient 14 contre 15 (au stade pour voir le RCO se faire battre par Bobigny, avons raté le bourre-pif en 1ère partie). Contre 75% de l'équipe d'Irlande, quand même.
Et en 5 minutes de relâchement, ils encaissent 2 essais. Rageant.  En plus au moment où l'exaspérant Stringer rentre, grrr.
J'adore Mignoni et la rapidité qu'il imprime au jeu. Elvis : un Monsieur. Et ce Napoléon, quel conquérant ! 

Ne pas rater demain les débuts de Dan Carter à l'USAP. :love:
Diffusé en direct sur canalplus.fr


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Décembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Très belle domination de Clermont cet après-midi face au Munster, en 2ème mi-temps, alors qu'ils étaient 14 contre 15 (au stade pour voir le RCO se faire battre par Bobigny, avons raté le bourre-pif en 1ère partie). Contre 75% de l'équipe d'Irlande, quand même.
> Et en 5 minutes de relâchement, ils encaissent 2 essais. Rageant.  En plus au moment où l'exaspérant Stringer rentre, grrr.
> J'adore Mignoni et la rapidité qu'il imprime au jeu. Elvis : un Monsieur. Et ce Napoléon, quel conquérant !
> 
> Ne pas rater demain les débuts de Dan Carter à l'USAP. :love:



Cudmore a un peu foutu le bazar, et c'est vraiment dommage. Avec lui, l'ASM aurait pu l'emporter et envisager clairement sa saison en coupe d'Europe. :rose:

Edit : le "bourre-pif" était... impressionnant !


----------



## greggorynque (14 Décembre 2008)

Je suis degoutééééééééé

cudmore a été complètement idiot de lancer la bagarre, mais la décision de l'arbitre de donner 2 cartons de différentes couleur au 2 fautifs est étrange.

Quel match, un des plus beaux que j'ai vu depuis longtemps, on ne sentait même pas que Clermont était a 14 !


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Décembre 2008)

Pareil


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Décembre 2008)

ouaips, mais ca m'a fait plaisir de voir Clermont jouer comme ca. Dommage, meme sans parler de qualif, battre le Champion en titre les aurait surement aider a se redonner confiance pour rester a leur meilleur niveau


----------



## Lalis (20 Décembre 2008)

Spécial pour Nexka : ce samedi à 16h30, Stade français - Bayonne


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2008)

J'vais me laisser tenter par Perpignan/Castres...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Décembre 2008)

Aupa Biarrrrrrriiiiittttzzzzz !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> Aupa Biarrrrrrriiiiittttzzzzz !!!!!!!! :love:


Z'ont perdu...
Une fois de plus...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Décembre 2008)

Je sais, mais ils pourraient jouer en Division d'honneur que je les soutiendraient toujours...
c'est mon équipe, ma ville...


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2008)

Ils sont à la 10ème place...
Je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps, ça ne leur était pas arrivé !... 

Quant à Toulouse... :love:



tirhum a dit:


> J'vais me laisser tenter par Perpignan/Castres...


Pas terrible, comme match... :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Décembre 2008)

oué, ça partait bien pourtant, j'étais au stade lors du premier match, c'est une belle équipe, avec des stars, yashvily, traille, imanol, et un gars noir américain qui déchire...mais ça ne suffit pas pour le moment...


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> oué, ça partait bien pourtant, j'étais au stade lors du premier match, c'est une belle équipe, avec des stars, yashvily, traille, imanol, et un *gars noir américain* qui déchire...mais ça ne suffit pas pour le moment...


Takudzwa Ngwenya


[YOUTUBE]ujutKFKHWOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (21 Décembre 2008)

woilà!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Décembre 2008)

Si jen crois Wikipedia, il court le 100 mètres en 10&#8242; &#8242; 25 :rateau: 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takudzwa_Ngwenya


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2008)

Il ne faut jamais croire Wikipedia.


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Décembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Spécial pour Nexka : ce samedi à 16h30, Stade français - Bayonne



ouch ! une vraie b-----e


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Takudzwa Ngwenya
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ujutKFKHWOY[/YOUTUBE]



Ce qui m'inquiète avec ces images, c'est que toutes leurs starlettes qui sortent du football US et qui ne peuvent pas percer là bas sont en train de découvrir le rugby. Et là, il va falloir que les européens se mettent au niveau, physiquement... c'est pas de l'EPO ou de la créatine qu'il va falloir aller absorber. ls travaillent pas dans la même catégorie.

Mais bon, on en est pas encore là, quoique...


----------



## Lalis (3 Janvier 2009)

Oh, Toulouse :love: :love:
Ça faisait mal au coeur pour Montpellier qui n'a pas démérité, mais quand le botteur ne passe pas les 3 malheureuses pénalités jouables...
Une belle défense qui sauve je crois 3 tentatives d'essais.
Mais l'équipe est jeune et cette année Toulouse fait ce qu'il veut. Et Byron dans un grand jour, deux essais superbes, mort de rire de s'être pris le ballon sur le nez en réception d'un long coup de pied adverse ! 
Un vrai plaisir de le voir jouer avec visiblement autant de bonheur. Il a trouvé son club, pas de doute.


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Janvier 2009)

Mouais, mouais, mouais...
Pour le titre dans trois ans, il va falloir faire quelque chose...
Parce que là, prendre deux roustes comme celles là en une semaine, ça fait un peu mal.
j'espère que e club va réussir à signer les deux gros, parce que je nous sens un peu démotivés là... Mais bon, c'est aussi la loi de ce sport.


----------



## Lalis (11 Janvier 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pour le titre dans trois ans, il va falloir faire quelque chose...


C'est un peu le pb : pourquoi avoir lancé cette ambition ? Coup médiatique ? C'est très maladroit et là ça se retourne contre les joueurs qui ne l'ont pas mérité. Et qui deviennent la risée de bien des commentateurs.
La maladresse des communicants a des effets bien désastreux... :hein:
Et tout ça nous éloigne du sport.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2009)

Bon...
Ça va pas fort...
Le Stade Français vient de compléter le tableau en perdant 31 à 17...


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Janvier 2009)

... contre Llanelli qui, pour enfoncer le clou, n'avait pas encore gagné en Europe cette saison et qui, aujourd'hui, mérite LAAAAAArgement sa victoire...


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2009)

Il n'y a guère que le Stade Toulousain qui peut se qualifier...
Mais jouer contre Bath, chez les britons, la semaine prochaine... :hein:


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2009)

Pas très en forme, le rugby hexagonal, dirait-on ? Hier, quand j'ai vu le résultat de Glasgow à Toulouse, j'étais plutôt étonné, quand même.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Janvier 2009)

Exact. Le Stade Français n'a pas non plus brillé. :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Janvier 2009)

Biarritz a gagné !!!! :love:  le reste j'men fou


----------



## twinworld (18 Janvier 2009)

ouais, pas brillant le Stade, cet après-midi... Autant y a des matchs super rudes où les deux équipes arrivent pas à avancer, où les mêlées s'enchaînent pendant 10 minutes à 5 mètres de l'en-but, autant là t'avais l'impression que les Scarlets jouaient contre des juniors. Dommage. Reste plus que Toulouse, je me réjouis de voir le match la semaine prochaine.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Janvier 2009)

En tout cas il est VRAIMENT temps de reformer la coupe d'Europe, ces 6 poules sont ridicules et la règle des meilleurs baisse cruellement le niveau des Quarts, en qualifiant en fait les deuxième des poules les plus faibles... (celles ou il y a des clubs italiens en fait...)

Je serais pour diminuer le nombre de poules a 4, quitte a qualifier moins d'équipe (car bon la moitié du TOP14 est qualifiée tout de même) et que tous les 2èmes soit qualifiés...


----------



## Bassman (19 Janvier 2009)

moins de poules veut dire plus de match, et aucun des calendriers nationaux ne le permet.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Janvier 2009)

Non, seul le calendrier francais est autant booké avec ses 14 clubs (12 en angleterre et seulement 10 en ligue celtique)

De plus, 4 poules de 4 eqyipes diminue le nombre de participants, mais laisserait le meme nombre de match, et quand on voit ce que se prennent dabs la tronche les "petits" clubs, je pense sincerement que certains sont dispensables ...

16 clubs au lieu de 24 me semble possible


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2009)

Bon...
Biarritz à gagné face à Gloucester (24/10), ils sont éliminés, mais...
C'est un "p'tit coup de pouce" possible pour Toulouse, Clermont et (peut-être) Perpignan; s'ils gagnent leurs matchs respectifs...
(ça élimine Gloucester dans l'optique de la place qualificative de "meilleur deuxième"...)


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben, y'a plus que Toulouse qui peut se qualifier... 
Charnière Kelleher/Elissalde...
Gros match en perspective :


> Le Néo-Zélandais lui semble se nourrir de cette tension exacerbée: _"C'est le genre de challenge que j'adore_, s'enthousiasme-t-il dans les colonnes de _La Dépêche du Midi_. _Je joue au rugby pour vivre ces gros matches._


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Janvier 2009)

*ALLEZ LE STADE, BORDEL !!!!!*


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Janvier 2009)

pas d'amateur de rugby ici???

Bon, Toulouse qualifié grace a la bonne perf du Castres Olympiques qui les placent directement meilleurs 2eme sans jouer.

Le match sera pour la premiere place


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2009)

'tain !...
C'est une pataugeoire, le terrain !... 

:hein:




ÉDIT : Bon ben voilà...
Match nul 3/3...
Y'avait la boue comme à Woodstock, manquait que les musiciens... 
Faudra que Toulouse se déplace à Cardiff... :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2009)

Prêts, pour demain ?!...

En attendant, Keith Wood se "lâche"...


----------



## yret (6 Février 2009)

Si la mêlée frenchie est meilleure que l'année dernière, on peut espérer beaucoup de choses !


----------



## yret (7 Février 2009)

Raté ! 30 - 21 pour l'Irlande ...


----------



## Cleveland (7 Février 2009)

Je voudrai pas dire mais l'arbitrage ... Owens ...


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je voudrai pas dire mais l'arbitrage ... Owens ...


Les Anglais ont fait des fautes au sol tranquillement, aussi...
Dans leur match gagné contre l'Italie...
Par contre, faut qu'ils trouvent un demi de mêlée, les italiens...
Passque c'était une catastrophe, là...
Pauvre Bergasmasco; l'était pas à sa place...


----------



## Cleveland (7 Février 2009)

Je retiens le placage sans ballon sur un de nos joueurs , les trop peu de pénalités sifflés contre les Irlandais ..


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2009)

pas compris les décisions de l'arbitre non plus...


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2009)

À 16h, Écosse/Pays de Galles... 
(sur la 2)

:love:


----------



## yret (8 Février 2009)

J'adore aussi ... rien que les couleurs ! rouge contre bleu !! :rateau:


----------



## twinworld (8 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À 16h, Écosse/Pays de Galles...
> (sur la 2)
> 
> :love:


ah cool.. je me demandais justement s'il y avait un match cet après-midi. J'ai loupé les matches de hier.


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je retiens le placage sans ballon sur un de nos joueurs , les trop peu de pénalités sifflés contre les Irlandais ..


Et ça recommence...
Plusieurs fois que l'arrière Gallois plaque des écossais... qui n'ont pas de ballon... :hein:
Pas de pénalité sifflée...


----------



## twinworld (8 Février 2009)

ouais c'est un peu gros, en effet.


----------



## twinworld (8 Février 2009)

mais ??? y a un en-avant de Williams sur le 3è essai des Gallois, non ?!!?


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2009)

À tes deux derniers posts, on dirait que tu parles du SuperBowl ...


----------



## twinworld (9 Février 2009)

mais non !! le superbowl, c'est pendant la nuit, je peux pas confondre ! ;-)


----------



## greggorynque (9 Février 2009)

Et puis c'est tellement long le superbowl qu'on s'endort forcement pendant...


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ça recommence...
> Plusieurs fois que l'arrière Gallois plaque des écossais... qui n'ont pas de ballon... :hein:
> Pas de pénalité sifflée...



Pas tant que ca en fait, sur les 2 actions, il n'y a pas intention de faire mal du tout. Si tu regardes les ralentis, ils suivent bien a chaque fois le ballon du regard avant de s'apercevoir au dernier moment qu'ils vont prendre un gallois dans la gueule.

Pour moi, sur les 2 actions il n'y a pas faute.



Par contre, quelle densité les gallois :affraid: Ca joue bien, et de partout, ils vont être difficile a jouer je pense


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Par contre, quelle densité les gallois :affraid: Ca joue bien, et de partout, ils vont être difficile a jouer je pense


Sûr !...
Du coup j'ai hâte d'être à samedi...
Pour voir les anglais se faire marcher dessus à Cardiff...


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas tant que ca en fait, sur les 2 actions, il n'y a pas intention de faire mal du tout. Si tu regardes les ralentis, ils suivent bien a chaque fois le ballon du regard avant de s'apercevoir au dernier moment qu'ils vont prendre un gallois dans la gueule.
> 
> Pour moi, sur les 2 actions il n'y a pas faute.
> ...


Où l'on voit la difficulté de l'arbitrage !

D"un autre côté, il peut y avoir faute non intentionnelle aussi.

Bref, ça dépend ...


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2009)

En revanche, le nombre d'obstructions des anglo-saxons dans ce jeu devient pénible...

Français et Italiens ont vraiment été emmerdé par ces petites obstructions pas sifflées, c'est lourdingue, parce qu'en plus cela aurait, pour les français, sûrement pu inverser le cours du match.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

Des nouvelles de l'Écossais qui s'est pris le genou gallois dans la tête ?


----------



## yret (12 Février 2009)

il lui a rendu depuis ... (son genou ...) :rateau:


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Février 2009)

Je crains que l'on se fasse déchirer demain ...


----------



## greggorynque (13 Février 2009)

Riens que la ligne de 3/4 100% toulousaine va rendre le jeu francais COMPLETEMENT prévisible !

Sincerement, certains choix de lievremont sont clairement discutables, mais bon on verra...


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Riens que la ligne de 3/4 100% toulousaine va rendre le jeu francais COMPLETEMENT prévisible !


C'est un montferrandais qui parle ?!... 



greggorynque a dit:


> Sincerement, certains choix de lievremont sont clairement discutables, mais bon on verra...


Ça vous arrive d'être satisfait, les gars, des fois ?!...



Galles/Angleterre... Un pronostic sur le score ?!...


----------



## yret (14 Février 2009)

Oui moi j'y crois aux frenchies ! 

Sinon Galles / Angleterre : 12 - 15 ... au pied ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Riens que la ligne de 3/4 100% toulousaine va rendre le jeu francais COMPLETEMENT prévisible !



Ah bon, le jeu toulousain est previsible ? 
Difficile a croire quand on voit leur palmares quand meme  sinon, depuis, les adversaires devraient savoir quoi faire 

mettons cela sur le dos d'un montferrandais (equipe que j'apprecie toutefois )


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2009)

Le jeu des Toulousains est prévisible dans le sens où ce sont souvent eux qui gagnent !


----------



## Cleveland (15 Février 2009)

Nallet remet en cause le niveau du Top 14 selon lui c'est la cause du faible niveau de notre XV ...


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

Faut laisser l'équipe se constituer et jouer ensemble...
L'équipe d'Angleterre qui a été championne du monde, n'a pas gagné tous ses matchs du jour au lendemain...
Pareil pour l'équipe du Pays de Galles...
Les Irlandais qui ont eu une équipe si forte, n'ont pas gagné de compétitions majeures...
On continue les exemples ?!...


En attendant les Irlandais vont faire bobo aux Italiens, à priori, cet après-midi...


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> En attendant les Irlandais vont faire bobo aux Italiens, à priori, cet après-midi...


Z'ont du mal pour l'instant, les Irlandais...
9 à 7 pour l'Italie...


----------



## greggorynque (15 Février 2009)

Mais quel math pourrave d'ailleurs !!! (3 cartons jaune déjà !!!)

Mais bon ça reste un meilleur spectacle que France/Ecosse


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais bon ça reste un meilleur spectacle que France/Ecosse


Jamais satisfait...   

Deuxième mi-temps cauchemar pour les Italiens !... 
Résultat Italie 9/ Irlande 38.....


----------



## greggorynque (15 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Jamais satisfait...


En même temps, la, il y a eu de quoi avoir très peur...

J'éspère qu'il y aura des remaniements judicieux !


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Février 2009)

A part les Gallois, ya rien , les irlandais peut être et encore...


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

Après deux victoires, les Irlandais vont être dur à jouer...
(en plus il sont premiers, avec le nombre de points qu'ils ont marqués...)
On verra ça quand ils joueront les Gallois et les Anglais...


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Février 2009)

Les anglais restent des clients, avec plus de discipline, ils peuvent faire mal, mais plus pour le grand chelem


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Les anglais restent des clients, avec plus de discipline, ils peuvent faire mal, mais plus pour le grand chelem


Sûr... :hein:


Il raccroche...


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

Ouais&#8230; 

Fais chier et tant mieux.

Tant mieux parce qu'il est raisonnable et pense avant tout à sa santé.

Fais chier parce qu'une page se tourne, et c'est un des tous meilleurs talonneurs mondiaux qui s'en va, doublé d'un meneur homme hors paire.

Un sacré bonhomme Raph'. J'ai eu l'extrême plaisir de le rencontrer 3 fois, et à chaque fois, j'ai pu me rendre compte de sa gentillesse, de son humilité et sa grande qualité de joueur. Et j'ai toujours gardé en mémoire les conseils qu'il m'avait donné sur ma position en mêlée.

Il ferait un bon entraîneur à n'en pas douter, c'est tout ce que je lui souhaite.



Pour les résultats de l'équipe de France, je trouve qu'on tire un peu vite sur cette "ambulance" que les média veulent nous faire voir.

L'équipe a un très bon trio à sa tête, et un projet de jeu solide, très ambitieux et intéressant. D'abord le groupe doit trouver son ossature, et Lievremont semble commencer à affiner ses choix. Certains choix lui semblent délicats (il aimerait bien mettre d'avantage Morgan Parra en avant, mais c'est très délicat de changer de 9 plus tôt dans un match).
Ensuite le groupe doit assimiler les contraintes qu'impose ce projet de jeu, et gagner en confiance pour pouvoir le jouer à fond.

C'est cette confiance qui a fait défaut contre l'Ecosse. L'envie de bien faire et le stress de se planter ont cristalliser les frenchies. C'est dommage, surtout pour leur confiance.

Mais les entraineurs, tout en tirant des enseignements de ce match leurs maintiennent leur confiance, parce que ça payera. Les joueurs ne sont pas dans l'erreur ou dans un projet trop ambitieux, ils sont dans un système ou les média notamment, ne leur pardonne aucunes erreurs :
- la défaite : c'est mal
- la victoire sans panache : pas mieux.

C'est ça le vrai problème de cette équipe, la pression médiatique du résultat est omniprésente, et ça leur est dommageable pour l'instant.

J'espère qu'ils arriveront à rentrer dans leur bulle, a continuer à progresser comme ils le font déjà, et à construire leur confiance en eux.

Chabal a très bien fait d'envoyer chier les journaleux, ça va dans ce sens, et il fait parti des quelques uns de l'équipe de france qui peuvent apporter ça aux autres : se détacher de ces cons de média.

Maintenant, objectif pays de Galles, sans pression, notre tournoi est perdu, alors faites vous plaisir les bleus !


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2009)

@bassou
+1 pour Ibanez,

et bravo-merci pour l'analyse sur l'équipe de France. Mais d'ici que les médias te lisent et te comprennent...


----------



## yret (20 Février 2009)

Mathématiquement, ce tournoi n'est pas encore perdu pour les frenchies ... 

Un bon match contre les gallois, voilà ce qu'on attend ... et les médias au vestiaire ...


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Février 2009)

_"Mathématiquement, ce tournoi n'est pas encore perdu pour les frenchies ... "
_ 

Arrête, t'es pas crédible


----------



## Bassman (21 Février 2009)

Mathématiquement, non, mais il faut le jouer comme si, ça évite toute pression, et effectivement, si on le joue décomplexé, on pourrait arracher la victoire au bout. Mais on en est pas là.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2009)

Bon, en attendant... 
Beauxis, s'est blessé, hier dans le match du Stade Français contre Toulon... :hein:


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Février 2009)

ça n'a pas l'air grave, un gros hématome


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2009)

Composition de l'équipe de France, des autres et diverses nouvelles...


J'aime bien, ça : 





> _Gavin Henson, le trois-quart des Ospreys, coupable d'avoir semé la pagaille dans un bar de Cardiff le week-end dernier, sera bien dans le groupe mais débutera la rencontre sur le banc_.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2009)

Blob !!!


----------



## Miniwilly (25 Février 2009)

Ca y est j'y suis entré, mais personne, c'est l'heure de la sieste


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2009)

Entré ou ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2009)

Il va bientôt sortir


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2009)

Qui ça ? 

PS : blob


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Février 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> ça n'a pas l'air grave, un gros hématome



Si si, gros bobo, pas de pays de Galles.
Content pour Bastareaud, en revanche Marconet me paraît encore juste ....


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2009)

'tin, super match hier soir : j'étais au Stade de France avec le clône n°3, quelle ambiance !!!  :love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2009)

Sont fatiguants, les Anglais...
Z'en branlent pas une dans leur matchs, à part défendre, faire des fautes à n'en plus finir, prendre des cartons...
Et au final, les scores de leurs matchs ne reflètent pas du tout la claque qu'ils devraient prendre à chaque fois... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2009)

Ils ont été assez ... Anglais en effet 
Le match Écosse-Italie a été assez médiocre , je trouve. Comparé à Irlance-Angleterre, il faisait pâle figure.

Quant au match des Gallois, je ne savais même pas qu'il était vendredi ...


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai failli le rater aussi. J'ai zappé sur la téloche par hasard, et... *blob* !, je tombe sur le match, à cette heure indue !


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2009)

Et on répète après moi :

[youtube]BGfKfLQQ1nY[/youtube]

et après on blob et on se fait un petit montage sympa


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

Quand tu ouvres grand la bouche, on voit ta glotte qui blob. C'est classe. :love:


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai failli le rater aussi. J'ai zappé sur la téloche par hasard, et... *blob* !, je tombe sur le match, à cette heure indue !


Je ris. On ne zappe _jamais_ par hasard ...


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

Et alors pour Angleterre - France, pronostic ?

Et l'Irlande victorieuse cette année ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Mars 2009)

Si les frenchies refont un match de la performance de vendredi : c'est une énorme branlée que les anglais vont prendre. Mais connaissant les anglais, ils vont tout faire pour&#8230; pourrir le jeu


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Mars 2009)

bon j'avoue que je suis de tout coeur avec toute équipe qui défie les anglais.... mais au delà de mon anglophobie, je trouve que les Irlandais ont été excellents; il mérite de faire ce grand chelem attendu depuis 1946 cette année, c'est jouable bien qu'ils doivent encore battre les Gallois et les Ecossais


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

Pour Angleterre - France, je crois plutôt à un match serré effectivement pourri par le jeu anglais ... qui risque de gagner: se souvenir de la coupe du monde où nous étions favoris et les anglais à "enterrer" ... et ils ont finis fnalistes !!

Pour les Irlandais, je les verrais bien gagner à condition de passer les "revenchards" gallois !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

J'espère quand même qu'il y aura moins de jeu au pied de la part des Anglais 

Ps : blob


----------



## yret (8 Mars 2009)

c'est bien là le problème ...


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si les frenchies refont un match de la performance de vendredi : c'est une énorme branlée que les anglais vont prendre. Mais connaissant les anglais, ils vont tout faire pour pourrir le jeu



Ah oui, trop bon  mais pour mettre la pâtée aux anglais, il faudra être intelligent aussi ....


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2009)

Italie/Pays de Galle... 15/20...
Va falloir qu'ils soient meilleurs, les Gallois... :hein:

S'ils veulent gagner contre L'Irlande, la semaine prochaine...

Bon...
Écosse/Irlande, maintenant... :love:


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2009)

Ils ont joué les 10 dernières minutes... (mais pas vu la première mi-temps)

Ecosse-Irlande, ça bouge un peu plus :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Mars 2009)

25/15 les trèfles sont bien partis pour le chelem sauf si les dragons veulent garder leur honneur légèrement bafouée aujourd'hui en Italie


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> 25/15 les trèfles sont bien partis pour le chelem sauf si les dragons veulent garder leur honneur légèrement bafouée aujourd'hui en Italie


D'où l'intérêt du match Galles/Irlande à Cardiff... 
J'en salive d'avance... :love:

En attendant : 





> « Il n'y a rien de plus horrible pour un joueur anglais que de se faire battre par ces salauds de Français qui ne s'entraînent pas, sont fainéants, et fument des clopes juste avant d'entrer sur le terrain. Le joueur anglais pense que le Français est un gros con... Mais il rêve d'être un joueur français ! »


 Dixit Benjamin Kayser en rigolant... 

Plus sérieusement... 

Vivement 16h !...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2009)

Oué, sus aux rosbifs


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, sus aux rosbifs




Je viens de lire quelques pages de quotidiens anglais...
Ils surnomment Mathieu Bastareaud "man mountain"...  :rateau: 
Apparemment, il les inquiète un peu...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2009)

C'est bien, çà va leur mettre la pression


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2009)

Ils se sont pas trompés sur france 2 ?
C'est pas Angleterre Italie ?


----------



## y&b (15 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est bien, çà va leur mettre la pression



Z'on pas vraiment l'air de l'avoir, la pression ... 


... mais ça va peut être resurgir durant la deuxième mi-temps.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2009)

Bon...
Comme on pouvait le pressentir, le seul intérêt de la dernière journée...
Sera le match à Cardiff... 
Alors, Pays de Galles ou Irlande pour un grand chelem ?!... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2009)

Finalement, j'ai bien fait d'aller voir en vrai France-Pays de Galles plutôt Angleterre-France


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

J'ai pas pu voir ANgleterre-France à la télé, ils ont déprogrammé et passé un spectacle comique à la place.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors, Pays de Galles ou Irlande pour un grand chelem ?!... :love:



Ben l'Irlande, puisque la France à battu le pays de Galles.
La raclée d'aujourd'hui t'a mis les neurones à l'envers, Titi :rose:

Et même sans grand chelem, j'aimerai bien que ce soit l'Irlande. :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2009)

Nan, ma question c'était...
Les Gallois pour le gain du Tournoi...
Ou l'Irlande pour le grand chelem...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2009)

C'est d'un vulgaire, cette façon de jouer au foot avec les mains et un ballon tout pourri!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2009)

J'ai trouvé que Chabal a gagné en fluidité au niveau du placage manqué  Qu'est-ce qu'il glisse bien !


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2009)

Je me dis que je n'ai pas perdu grand-chose à rater le match ...


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

lol la branlée quand même, qu'une bande d'alter mondialistes en VEJA quoi


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Mars 2009)

Punaise, vous parlez dune déroute :casse:

La touche aux abonnés absents, la défense inexistante, la conquête itou :casse:


----------



## yret (16 Mars 2009)

c'est bien ce que je craignais il y a plusieurs jours: les anglais ont la fâcheuse manie de se refaire une santé contre nous ... :mouais: :hein: ... 

il y a un problème mentalement, ce n'est pas possible autrement ! :hein:

à la coupe du monde, les blacks sont stoppés par une très bonne équipe de France puis boum les anglais en perte de vitesse qui passent en finale !!

et là re-belote: un très beau match contre les gallois (qu'on risque de priver de grand chelem !!) pour se faire torpiller par les british ! il y a de quoi passer au foot, zut alors !!


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2009)

Les Français arrivent à jouer les Blacks parce que les Blacks, en dépit de leurs nombreuses qualités, n'ont pas cette froide concentration que peuvent avoir les Australiens et les Anglais ; en clair, les Blacks ne sont pas capables de se surpasser.

Les Anglais ont cette capacité ; bizarrement, on dirait qu'ils l'ont davantage contre les Français que contre leurs anciennes colonies ou rivaux du Royaume-Uni.

Quant aux Français ... La constance n'est pas leur point fort. Reste que si l'idée est de construire une équipe pour dans quelques temps (gagner la prochaine CdM ou gagner les prochains VI nations), cela ne se fera pas en claquant des doigts et il faut s'attendre à devoir bosser.


----------



## yret (16 Mars 2009)

oui c'est vrai aussi ! 

mais le jour où l'équipe de France pourra aligner une victoire contre les blacks, une contre les anglais pour finir par les sud-africains ou leur bête noire "argentine": on sera champions du monde !!


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2009)

Avec des _si_, on est _toujours_ champion du monde 

Les Français peuvent battre (et le font régulièrement) toute équipe. Mais ils connaissent des problèmes notamment face aux équipes qui ont une stratégie et savent s'y tenir. Les Blacks sont, à mon sens, supérieurs en tout à toutes les équipes sauf en dépassement de soi et, pour une part, en stratégie. D'où leurs échecs répétés en CdM [le Tri-Nation étant un championnat, un échec n'est pas rédhibitoire]. Les Français savent s'y prendre contre eux mais, pour l'instant, peinent à appliquer une stratégie contre une équipe qui a aussi une stratégie "négative" et s'y tient [genre : Anglais ou Argentins, assez performants pour ralentir les sorties, jouer à la limite et bien bétonner comme il faut].

D'où l'éternel dilemme : jouer "nature" et, quand on est en forme, tout exploser. Mais ce n'est pas souvent, finalement. Ou jouer "discipliné" (soit légèrement contre-nature ) et être régulier. Au risque de ne pas y parvenir ou d'étouffer dans l'&#339;uf la créativité de l'équipe.

En foutchébol, Jacquet a réussi en son temps à faire jouer la France comme l'Italie, avec l'appoint d'un joueur créatif (le spécialiste des têtes en finale ...). Je crois qu'en handball, la réussite est aussi venue d'une assise rigoureuse avec quelques talents hors norme (J.Richardson par exemple).

Pour le rugby, j'ai l'impression que tout est encore assez flou : quelques jeunes talents, mais pas encore de cohésion sur la durée. Il manque peut-être _aussi_ quelques joueurs hors norme ?

N'ayant pas vu grand-chose du tournoi, je compte sur vous pour donner vos impressions sur le sujet


----------



## Lalis (16 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> N'ayant pas vu grand-chose du tournoi, je compte sur vous pour donner vos impressions sur le sujet


Tout est dans le Mid'Ol...
Sauf le sentiment d'abattement du téléspectateur devant une équipe en déroute (cliché), balbutiant son rugby (cliché), dont on se demande si elle pourra un jour (et quand) enchainer deux matches importants (re-cliché).
Les féminines se sont fait étrier aussi. 
Seuls les Bleuets et l'équipe de France amateurs s'en sont sortis. Avec deux joueurs du RCO, notre équipe locale de Fédérale 1, chez les amateurs. Fierté.


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2009)

Grosse déception, mais pour moi plusieurs facteurs là dedans :

Un équipe de France qui a du mal a se trouver. Perso je mettrais ça plus le bordel de préparation qui entoure l'équipe nationale.

Parce qu'au lieu d'avoir un moment de préparation en autarcie, il faut jongler entre le tournoi et des journées de championnat. En rajoutant les intérets de chacun, on se retrouve dans un brouillon de préparation.

Peut être le projet de jeu, mais pour moi encore un coup, ce projet de jeu est plus que viable, sauf qu'il faut de quoi le mettre en place. On mettrai l'équipe de france dans d'autres conditions de préparation (les moins de 21 ans bénéficient d'un cadre permettant ce type de projet de jeu), on serait largement gagnant.

J'aimerai que les clubs libèrent un pool de 30-40 joueurs pour le tournoi, pour que les joueurs n'aient que ça à penser, à faire pendant toute la durée du tournoi. C'est ce que font les anglais, les australiens et les néo-zélandais.

Ensuite, il y a eu une équipe d'angleterre véxée au plus haut point. Et comme tout le monde, une équipe véxée est très dangeureuse. L'euphorie de l'équipe de france face aux gallois n'était pas suffisante.
J'espère, et il y aura de grandes chances que cela soit le cas, que pour le coup, les italiens prendront une équipe de france d'une même teneur que les français ont pris les anglais dans la gueule.

C'est en cela que M. Lièvremont a très bien fait de maintenir le groupe pour l'italie, pour que le sursaut d'orgueil les pique, et que le groupe se soude d'avantage.

Contre Galles, les français étaient proche du génie, et aujourd'hui sont des gros nazes. Je n'aime pas ce genre de retournement. Les français sont passé au travers, ça arrive, et les joueurs qui émergeront de ces difficultés seront les cadres de demain. Ca fait mal, mais à terme, ça fait du bien.

Ensuite, les journalistes, "consultants", téléspectateurs tirent sur l'incapacité à enchaîner de l'équipe de france. La mémoire est courte. C'est déjà largement arrivé : 6 nations + tournée + coupe du monde 99 par exemple. D'ailleurs, et pour la première fois, à raison, la France passait en tête du classement IRB des nations.


Bref, déçu, je le suis énormément, mais je reste convaincu que le staff n'est pas autant dans l'erreur que tous les autres le disent. J'espère qu'ils auront l'espace pour leur prouver.


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2009)

En plus ça fait des lustres, que tout les acteurs du rugby français sont d'accord pour dire que le calendrier de l'équipe de France est "ni fait, ni à faire"...
Mais personne n'apporte une solution... 

Pour les Gallois, l'équation est simple...
Il leur faut gagner leur match avec 13 pts d'écart face aux Irlandais...
Pour remporter le Tournoi...
(ça va charcler !... :love: :love: )


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> .../...
> Pour les Gallois, l'équation est simple...
> Il leur faut gagner leur match avec 13 pts d'écart face aux Irlandais...
> Pour remporter le Tournoi...
> (ça va charcler !... :love: :love: )



Je préférais le réglement d'avant 94 ou seules comptaient les victoires et pas les scores. Maintenant c'est vrai que ça favorise (peut-être) le spectacle.


----------



## yret (17 Mars 2009)

sans rentrer dans vos considérations techniques, en général, je trouve qu'en même qu'il y a un problème d'ordre mental récurrent face à l'Angleterre par exemple: à l'opposé des Irlandais ou Ecossais et leur fighting spirit tiré de l'histoire ... ce que l'on pourrait faire aussi ...

toujours est-il, que pour une fois, les anglais n'ont pas ruiné le jeu avec des points au pied puisqu'ils ont tout de même alignés 5 essais aux français, dont la défense était il y a encore 1 ou 2 ans, le gros point fort ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Mars 2009)

Béh c'est là peut être qu'il y a un petit manque de leader sur le terrain.

Quand t'as un capitaine qui trouve les mots justes, et qu'au sortir du vestiaire tu es le mélange entre une bête sauvage tout en chialant, c'était une sensation que j'aimais particulièrement. 

Une sorte de transe, mais que tu ne peux avoir seul, il faut l'émulation d'un groupe pour.

Et là dessus, je dirais que les français sont devenu peut être trop professionnel, les néo zélandais (le haka n'est pas pour rien dans la conservation), les irlandais, les gallois, les anglais, les australiens et les sudaf* ont gardé cet honneur guerrier et cette fierté profonde, tout en étant des professionnels du métier.


Je ne cite pas les écossais, parce que c'est tout ce peuple qui est comme ça, naturellement.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2009)

Dimanche je suis allé aidé un ami et je n'ai vu que les 5 dernières minutes. Hé bien je suis content de ne pas avoir perdu 80 minutes devant mon poste   

Par contre le match avec les irlandais était vraiment sympa ! 

Ils vont l'avoir ce titre 

Bassou, les pleurs c'est réservé au foot. Ils ont signé un contrat d'exclusivité. Donc interdit en rugby


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2009)

Last news


> Frederic Michalak de retour dans le xv de france après le forfait de Sébastien Tillous-Borde, qui souffre d'une déchirure du biceps au bras gauche
> Le talonneur Benjamin Kayser, victime d'une entorse cervicale en Angleterre dimanche a été remplacé par le Toulousain William Servat.


----------



## yret (18 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Béh c'est là peut être qu'il y a un petit manque de leader sur le terrain.
> 
> Quand t'as un capitaine qui trouve les mots justes, et qu'au sortir du vestiaire tu es le mélange entre une bête sauvage tout en chialant, c'était une sensation que j'aimais particulièrement.
> 
> ...



oui je suis assez d'accord avec cela ... 

c'est un peu ce que j'évoquais en parlant de cette formidable défense que nous avions il n'y a pas si longtemps ... au détriment d'un beau spectacle peut-être ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2009)

Après-midi rugby...
14h15 Italie/France... (terminer sur une victoire...  )
16h30 Angleterre/Écosse... (allez l'Écosse !...  )
18h30 Pays de Galles/Irlande... :love:


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Après-midi rugby...
> 14h15 Italie/France... (terminer sur une victoire...  )
> 16h30 Angleterre/Écosse... (allez l'Écosse !...  )
> 18h30 Pays de Galles/Irlande... :love:



Un bon après-midi à la maison. Ce serait bête de profiter de ce beau soleil ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Un bon après-midi à la maison. Ce serait bête de profiter de ce beau soleil ...


Cet intermède vous était proposé par Météo France...




Et c'est un geek qui me dit ça...


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cet intermède vous était proposé par Météo France...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Match à sens unique. Un peu triste finalement ...


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2009)

Début de 2° mi-temps
*ALLEZ LES VERTS !!!


(edit)
oooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuééééééééé !!!!!!!!!!!​*

'tain fallait pas être cardiaque...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2009)

'tain !....
Quel match !... :love: :love:

:style:


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2009)

Magnifique match :love:


----------



## yret (22 Mars 2009)

50 - 8 !! c'était contre les anglais  ? :love:


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2009)

Quel match, quel suspens, je devais rater la fin du match mais finalement je suis resté béa avec ma copine, le cul sur le canapé tellement c'était impossible de décrocher de ce match d'anthologie !!!

Sincèrement, certains en voudront a jones, mais vu le match de folie qu'il a calé, c'est le reste des gallois qui doit se sentir mal de ne pas avoir réussi à percer la défense verte, alors qu'a part le degagement raté et la penal de 50m. jones à été partout...


----------



## Bassman (23 Mars 2009)

J'ai adoré la réaction d'O'Gara après le match à propos de Jones, son homologue Gallois :

"Je suis de tout coeur avec lui. Ce match était également très important pour lui. C'est tellement injuste que toute la pression soit sur les buteurs. En fin de match, je voulais juste le consoler et le féliciter pour son bon match."

Classe, douceur et humilité


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mars 2009)

Et la photo ou ils portent la coupe a deux ... superbe, tout l'esprit rugby est la !!!


----------



## yret (24 Mars 2009)

oui ... et c'est pour cela que c'est bien différent du football ...


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> oui ... et c'est pour cela que c'est bien différent du football ...



Tu l'as dit bouffi ! 

Quand est-ce qu'on verra ça sur nos écrans.

(au moins ils ont pas peur du lobby du foot la bas ! )


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2009)

Juste en passant : je trouve que Paterson a été vraiment impressionnant de régularité (14/14 si je ne me trompe pas). Dommage qu'il joue dans une équipe aussi faible que l'Écosse car on n'y prête guère attention.

On peut quand même saluer sa performance.


----------



## kisco (24 Mars 2009)

Incroyable tension oui dans ce Pays de Galles - Irlande love, avec 10 dernières minutes de folie!

Il y a un résumé de 10 minutes visible sur la BBC : http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/rugby_union/7954758.stm


Place maintenant à la Heineken Cup, et merci à France2/3 de nous passer tous les matches des 6 Nations!

il y a aussi leur top 10 des essais du tournoi : http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/7958649.stm


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Non, pas merci à France Télévision, c'est juste normal.


----------



## kisco (24 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, pas merci à France Télévision, c'est juste normal.


c'est vrai, alors tourné autrement, heureusement que je "capte" france télévisions en Suisse, car le rugby, on connaît pas ici


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Vu de l'autre bout du léman, c'est sûr


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, pas merci à France Télévision, c'est juste normal.




Tu la joues gros rabat-joie ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2009)

Il est gros ?!...


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu la joues gros rabat-joie ?



Non. Que les matchs de l'équipe de france soient diffusé sur une chaîne publique, c'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2009)

Ça fait longtemps que ce n'est plus le cas pour d'autres sports, néanmoins.


----------



## yret (25 Mars 2009)

comme le ski parfois diffusé sur FR3 avant ...


----------



## krystof (25 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> oui ... et c'est pour cela que c'est bien différent du football ...



Ça reste au conditionnel, mais bon... vraiment différent ?


----------



## yret (26 Mars 2009)

oui mais as-tu déjà vu des équipes de foot manger ensemble après un match ? surtout après une telle râclée ! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)

Cardiff/Toulouse... :love:
16h30 sur la 2...


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)

Murde...


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2009)

Bah ! Trop de fautes. Côté Cardiff c'est rasoir au possible (et c'est moins bon que le Munster, je trouve) mais il faut jouer un peu mieux que ça pour les battre.

J'ai trouvé Skrela assez peu inspiré, ou alors c'est leur organisation qui était vraiment à la rue. Ou les deux.

Pour l'essai refusé, je n'ai pas vu d'en-avant mais plutôt un talonnage à la main d'un joueur de Cardiff.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Avril 2009)

Mouais moi j'ai vu un arbitrage moyen, et des toulousains incapables de prendre les points au pied quand ils étaient chez l'adversaire, alors qu'ils ont passé le match chez eux... Tenter des drops, même de 45 mètres n'est pas un crime, alors que se debarasser de la balle dès qu'on peux en tapant des coups de pieds foireux s'en raproche...

Très bon match de médard et fritz, par contre jauzion ... peu d'impact, très très lent (surtout dans les passes), beaucoup d'hésitations (il refuse le combat au moins 3 ou 4 fois en reculant AVANT l'impact i )

Bref, Cardif a joué dégeulasse, mais toulouse ne m'a franchement pas impressionné, j'éspère qu'ils monteront le niveau poue les play off !


----------



## roukinaton (5 Mai 2009)

Allez 
On va pas bouder notre plaisir
[YOUTUBE]z3viDpseDLw[/YOUTUBE]

On aura une finale européenne avec un club francais...

Dans l'absolu ,je sais pas si cela fait plaisir a tant de monde que cela* mais bon ....

tres content quand meme...



*surtout quand on voit ou la finale va etre joue...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

Jonny Wilkinson...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2009)

Z'ont les moyens, à Toulon !


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Z'ont les moyens, à Toulon !


Il a plein d'auteurs BD qui triment pour lui...


----------



## Bassman (18 Mai 2009)

Acheter aussi cher un joueur&#8230; qui ne joue pas, c'est naze quand même non ?


PS : Je peux pas blairer Boudjellal. Il a rien compris au rugby (comme le stade français)


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2009)

Pour la première phrase : cela m'avait effleuré l'esprit, à moi aussi 

Pour la deuxième, je ne sais pas trop. Disons qu'il est l'archétype d'un "nouveau" rugby, issu du professionnalisme, de la CdM et des coupes européennes, ainsi que du Super 14 de notre grand ami Rupert Murdoch. C'est un rugby qui ressemble plus à d'autres sports pro collectifs (foot, basket, hand ...).

Quant aux BDs ... C'est sûr que si le rugby de Toulon est au rugby ce que les BDs de Soleil sont à la BD, ça ne risque pas de me plaire


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Pour la première phrase : cela m'avait effleuré l'esprit, à moi aussi
> 
> Pour la deuxième, je ne sais pas trop. Disons qu'il est l'archétype d'un "nouveau" rugby, issu du professionnalisme, de la CdM et des coupes européennes, ainsi que du Super 14 de notre grand ami Rupert Murdoch. C'est un rugby qui ressemble plus à d'autres sports pro collectifs (foot, basket, hand ...).
> 
> Quant aux BDs ... C'est sûr que si le rugby de Toulon est au rugby ce que les BDs de Soleil sont à la BD, ça ne risque pas de me plaire


Ah ça !...
Les éditions Soleil, c'est un sujet "sans fin", chez les auteurs...   
Par contre, le fait qu'il s'en occupe de moins en moins, c'est une quasi certitude...
Pas fini de le voir sur la rade à s'occuper du RCT !... 
(sauf s'il coule sa boîte...  )


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

Morgan Parra à Montferrand, Bourgoin dépouillé.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Mai 2009)

Bon Demi Toulouse - Asm et Usap - SF : Disons une belle et une sans interet ...je plaisante mais je verrait bien une Finale Asm-Usap avec L'asm qui remporte enfin son Bouclier


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Bon Demi Toulouse - Asm et Usap - SF : Disons une belle et une sans interet ...je plaisante mais je verrait bien une Finale Asm-Usap avec L'asm qui remporte enfin son Bouclier



En tout, cas, à Clermont, c'est :



> Qui ne descend pas à Bordeaux n'est pas Auvergnat !


----------



## y&b (22 Mai 2009)

Et ce soir c'est la finale de la "petite" coupe d'europe :

Northampton - Bourgoin 

Retransmission sur France 4 à partir de 20h35. 


Allez Clermont ...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (22 Mai 2009)

Belle petite générale avec un Best qui se fait bien aligner...par contre carton jaune a Parra...arbitrage a l'anglaise....


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2009)

PArra durement touché surtout :sick:


----------



## y&b (23 Mai 2009)

Ou, on peut dire que cela a été un peu rugueux !

Je veux bien que le rugby soit parfois un peu viril, mais je trouve qu'il y a tout de même eu des geste qui n'ont rien à faire à ce niveau et dans ce sport en général !
Du beau jeu parfois, et, j'ai l'impression de tomber dans le "chauvinisme" en disant cela, mais objectivement, je trouve que l'arbitrage aura été bien irrégulier cette saison, lors des rencontres internationales ( 6 Nations, H-Cup et Challenge compris) ...   

Bref match à oublier.


Espérons que celui la finale de demain nous montrera du beau jeu.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2009)

Victoire méritée du Leinster :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Mai 2009)

Benjamin Kayser signe au Stade Français.

Nounours retourne dans l'ombre de Szarzewski, je sens qu'il va pas beaucoup jouer tant la différence de niveau entre ces 2 là est flagrante&#8230;


Bon sinon, quelqu'un sait comment je vais pouvoir voir ces putains de demie finales du top 14 vu que c'est Canal+ qui les diffuse et que je n'ai pas canal ?
Même un streaming payant, m'en fout, mais je veux les voir.

Si au moins y'avait un système de VOD&#8230;


----------



## Lalis (26 Mai 2009)

Fais comme nous : va chez des potes qui ont Canal (et aiment le rugby). 
Ou dans un bar qui diffuse les matchs. Prévoir un budget mousse. 
Renseigne-toi auprès d'un club local ou d'une école de rugby pour savoir où sont les bars qui diffusent près de chez toi.
Mais c'est sûr que c'est rageant de ne pas pouvoir voir les matchs en VOD. France 2 le faisait avant pour le tournoi des 6, et maintenant c'est gratuit.

Edit : je n'avais pas vu Parra se faire descendre, c'est là. Un véritable attentat. :affraid: Et rien.


----------



## Bassman (26 Mai 2009)

Question club, ca va, j'ai mes 2 anciens clubs pas trop loin (Massy et Orsay), mais j'ai envie de les regarder depuis la maison en fait


----------



## plovemax (27 Mai 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> ...
> 
> Edit : je n'avais pas vu Parra se faire descendre, c'est là. Un véritable attentat. :affraid: Et rien.



Ouaip comme çà à première vue çà ressemble plus à du football américain (sans les protections c'est tellement plus fun...) que du rugby.... Mais l'arbitre à toujours raison. Et puis ce n'est pas et de loin le seul mauvais geste de cette rencontre  

Sinon AMHA pour ce que j'ai vu du match, sur le jeu Bourgoin mérite sa défaite.


----------



## Bassman (27 Mai 2009)

Je n'avais pas vu Ca mérite surtout un carton rouge.  

Pourquoi ? Parce que le plaqueur doit accompagner le plaqué au sol. Là c'est une percussion, dans le seul but de faire mal, qui plus est à retardement. Une forme d'attentat.


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2009)

On est d'accord. L'arbitre a été mauvais sur le coup.

Mais cela devrait pouvoir passer en commission _a posterior_, non ?


----------



## Lalis (27 Mai 2009)

plovemax a dit:


> Mais l'arbitre à toujours raison. Et puis ce n'est pas et de loin le seul mauvais geste de cette rencontre


Certainement, sans conteste. Je crois quand même me rappeler que des sanctions ont pu être prononcées a posteriori contre des joueurs auteurs de mauvais gestes, sur la base des enregistrements vidéo. 


plovemax a dit:


> Sinon AMHA pour ce que j'ai vu du match, sur le jeu Bourgoin mérite sa défaite.


N'ayant pas vu le match, je te crois sur parole. 


Bassman a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu Ca mérite surtout un carton rouge.
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parce que le plaqueur doit accompagner le plaqué au sol. Là c'est une percussion, dans le seul but de faire mal, qui plus est à retardement. Une forme d'attentat.


Je partage entièrement ce point de vue.
Les conséquences sur Parra vont le priver de la tournée et sans doute davantage. Vraiment dommage pour l'ASM.
Ça m'énerve quand ce qui reste pour moi un jeu franchit les limites de ce qu'il faut quand même bien appeler de la violence.


----------



## Bassman (27 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> On est d'accord. L'arbitre a été mauvais sur le coup.
> 
> Mais cela devrait pouvoir passer en commission _a posterior_, non ?



Logiquement, il devrait oui, pour l'instant, seul Julien Frier a été cité à comparaître.

L'équipe : 
"La nouvelle peut surprendre, puisqu'on s'attendait surtout à ce que le deuxième ligne des Saints, Courtney Lawes, soit jugé pour son plaquage à retardement sur Morgan Parra, une action qui a sévèrement blessé le demi de mêle du CSBJ. L'ERC n'a pour l'instant rien annoncé concernant Lawes, mais c'est Frier qui devra donc s'expliquer sur une action confuse, dans un match où les incidents se sont multipliés. Il sera entendu dès que possible par une commission indépendante mais la date de l'audition n'a pas été fixée."


----------



## plovemax (27 Mai 2009)

Si l'arbitre n'avait été mauvais que sur ce coup là encore, ma foi, on pourrai l'excuser mais il n'a jamais su s'imposer comme le patron du match. Du coup, pugilats répétés, gestes plus ou moins inacceptables (le placage de Parra mais aussi lors d'une mêlée ouverte un gars arraché de la mêlée grâce à un bon étranglement bien placé, le placage en fin de match sur le joueur sorti de la zone de jeu (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uliwzpbbguo  vers 1 minute 53 (c'est furtif), etc. Même lui se fait chahuter à un moment.

Bref heureusement que je n'ai pas découvert le rugby grâce à ce match sinon je crois que j'en serai dégouté.


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2009)

plovemax a dit:


> Bref heureusement que je n'ai pas découvert le rugby grâce à ce match sinon je crois que j'en serai dégouté.



Ouais, alors qu'un bon vieux bègles-bordeaux / toulon de la grande époque&#8230;


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Mai 2009)

La première demi-finale demain à Bordeaux. Les différents pronostics prédisent la défaite de l'ASM, mais on verra bien. On moins, une chose est sûre : si on les gagne, ça ne sera pas eux qui nous éclateront en finale.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2009)

Je verrais assez logiquement une finale Perpignan - Toulouse [pour jouer au pronostiqueur].

Il me semble que le Stade Français est assez moyen cette année donc Perpignan devrait les battre. Quant aux Clermontois, je crains que la qualité de tacticiens des Toulousains ne leur soit fatale.


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2009)

Je vois globalement la même chose que toi bompi, même si j'aimerai vraiment que Clermont l'emporte ce soir.

Dommage, au vu des 4 demi finalistes, j'aurais aimé une finale toulouse clermont, qui sont à mon sens les 2 plus belles équipes cette année.

En tout cas, je ne vois pas le SF s'imposer demain, ou alors cela serait un non-sens.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je vois globalement la même chose que toi bompi, même si j'aimerai vraiment que Clermont l'emporte ce soir.
> 
> Dommage, au vu des 4 demi finalistes, j'aurais aimé une finale toulouse clermont, qui sont à mon sens les 2 plus belles équipes cette année.
> 
> En tout cas, je ne vois pas le SF s'imposer demain, ou alors cela serait un non-sens.



C'est vrai. En tout cas, ici, chacun pronostique déjà sur les finalistes de l'an prochain. C'est la première fois que ça se passe. Peut-être un signe. Le peuple clermontois est encore une fois au RDV. Déjà une bonne quarantaine de personnes qui font le pied de grue devant la maison des sports pour suivre le match en direct.... :rateau:

Vivement ce soir.


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Mai 2009)

FORZA Perpinyà
:love::love::love:

Clermont à la rigueur​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Mai 2009)

Et voilà. c'est fait.



L'ASM a enfin pris sa revanche. Et n'est pas près de s'arrêter ! :love:​
Match sympa. Un peu trop de fautes côté clermontois, quelques erreurs qui ont coûté cher à Toulouse. J'ai aussi l'impression que les Toulousains se sont découragés trop vite.


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2009)

Finalement, ce sont plutôt les Clermontois qui ont été meilleurs tacticiens ou, disons, été capables d'appliquer leur tactique. Les Toulousains ont paru un peu émoussés et en manque d'imagination.

Que ce soit Perpignan ou Paris en face, j'aimerais bien qu'ils le ramènent, le bouclier, comme ça, parce que c'est une belle équipe. Mais c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2009)

USAP/Clermont... :style:
M'aurait fait chier que le Stade Français l'emporte, aujourd'hui...
Vraiment pas une équipe que j'apprécie, plein de bons joueurs ne suffisent pas pour former une équipe...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mai 2009)

Le match SF/USAP était sympa, mais bien trop de fautes et énormément trop de chandelles qui cassent le jeu. Dommage que le SF n'ait pas réussi à marquer son essai à la fin du match. Enfin, après réflexion, c'est plutôt bien fait pour eux. J'espère que l'ASM va gagner l'USAP samedi prochain. Pour une fois que ce n'est pas Toulouse ou le SF.


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Mai 2009)

USAP vs Clermont, tant mieux c'est du neuf !


----------



## Bassman (31 Mai 2009)

Qu'il était chiant ce match SF / USAP&#8230;

Au moins c'est l'USAP qui l'emporte et ils font plus que le mérité. Les autres nazes n'ont pas joué.


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Mai 2009)

Je suis perpignanais, j'apprécie le rugby tout en étant pas un supporter fanatique de l'Usap... Toutefois, j'espère une victoire de cette équipe pour voir la ville faire une fête mémorable car nous en avons bien besoin ici... 
Bien entendu, que le meilleur gagne...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (31 Mai 2009)

ET bien une belle finale entre l'Asm et l'USAP , aprés il faut bien l'avouer ,2 belle demi de part et d'autre avec une mention pour Perpignan qui a fait parler la poudre avec ses 3/4 mais contre les clermontois ca sera autre chose car le defi proposer par les phases de conquéte va étre dur pour les catalans.Le pack montferrandais a été ENORME contre Toulouse d'ou le difficulté pour ceux ci de mettre en place leur jeu.Bref avec un Grand Brock James je pense que cette année on va pouvoir le ramener ce morceau de bois !!!
ALLEZ L'ASM !!!!


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Le match SF/USAP était sympa, mais bien trop de fautes et *énormément trop de chandelles qui cassent le jeu. *


Un jeu à "l'Argentine"...


----------



## Lalis (2 Juin 2009)

L'affiche ASM / USAP va relancer l'intérêt de cette finale. 
N'ayant vu que la 1ère demi, je suis ravie de la victoire de l'ASM, méritée malgré des fautes stupides (ce grand dépendeur d'andouilles de Cudmore et sa délicatesse de bucheron ) et des nerfs un peu à vif (Mignoni et ses provocations de taon sur la croupe d'un poulain ).
Que Perpignan soit en finale n'est que justice.
Et dire que je ne vais même pas voir ça en direct : ça se fait pas de se planter devant la télé quand on est invité à diner chez des amis, hein ? 
Enfin pas chez ceux-là... :style:


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2009)

Toi aussi Lalis tu es bloqué pour la finale ? J'ai vu les 2 dernières place de Jaude à Clermont et la diner chez des amis parisiens, j'éspère que c'est les mêmes que l'on s'éclipse devant l'écran 

Grand supporter clermontois, je pense sincerement que nous avon les armes por bouffer des perpignanais qui jouent beaucoup a l'usure.eur collectif est solide mais leur mélée va souffrir si l'arbitre est un poil plus objectif ue celui d'USAP ASM cette année.

Quand au cas Cudmore, il s'est quand même bien calmé car Clermont est l'equipe avec le moins de carton en championnat cette année il me semble mais bon il les monopolise ! Ce taré a quand même attaqué O'connell, ancien boxeur pro comme son père et ses deux frêres sans hésitation: il est définitivement irrécupérable. PRivat collectionnais les cartons jaunes aussi à une époque mais s'est bien calmé...

Allez Clermont, on va le gagner ce brennus !


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2009)

Oué enfin Privat c'est un peu autre chose. Il a le syndrome du pas de bol.

A chaque fois, il s'est fait choper là ou d'autres jamais.

Par contre Cudmore, effectivement, il laisse le cerveau au vestiaire.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Juin 2009)

Places recuperer >>>>> en route pour le SDF


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2009)

Pour changer un peu, parlons des équipes nationales.

J'ai comme l'impression que les Français vont faire quelque chose contre les Blacks.
Ces derniers étaient à leur meilleur deux ans avant la CdM et, depuis, je trouve qu'ils baissent régulièrement. Toujours est-il qu'au vu de leurs joueurs et équipes dans le Super 14, je pense qu'ils ont un peu de souci à se faire pour les Tri Nations.
Et qu'une équipe de France motivée et presqu'au complet a toutes ses chances.


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Juin 2009)

On dit ça à chaque fois et à chaque fois on se prend une dérouillée et les blacks gagnent le Tri Nations

Si on joue le coup à fond avec une très grande motivation, je te rejoins, là, cela peut être un très beau et tout autre match.


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2009)

Me fait chier quand même que le groupe soit sans Parra.

Il prend du volume le petit, et il a besoin de se genre de confrontation pour progresser encore, surtout qu'il s'installe gentiment, et assez logiquement, comme "patron" à la mêlée de cette équipe de france


----------



## Cleveland (4 Juin 2009)

Lu sur le Midol ... Michalak a Perpignan la saison prochaine ....


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Lu sur le Midol ... Michalak a Perpignan la saison prochaine ....



Pffffrrrrr MOUHAHAHAHAHA   

Pardon mais bon. J'arrive pas à m'y faire à se joueur (et pourtant j'ai joué contre lui).

Bon en tout, mais génial sur aucun poste, doublé d'un mental d'huître trop cuite.


----------



## Cleveland (5 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi il est ici alors ? 

Puis bon rien ne vaut Beauxis pour les années a venir


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pffffrrrrr MOUHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Pardon mais bon. J'arrive pas à m'y faire à se joueur (et pourtant j'ai joué contre lui).
> 
> Bon en tout, mais génial sur aucun poste, doublé d'un mental d'huître trop cuite.


Il est bon en publicité mais ces derniers temps, il n'a pas trop brillé sur les terrains, en effet.
J'ai trouvé sa passe à Senio assez réussie, en demi-finale ... 

En fait, il me fait penser à Carlos Spencer, assez fou-fou pour un Néo-Zélandais, mais en nettement moins bien quand même.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Juin 2009)

Allez, ça s'échauffe gaiement place de Jaude.

Webcam Live.


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Pour changer un peu, parlons des équipes nationales.
> 
> J'ai comme l'impression que les Français vont faire quelque chose contre les Blacks.
> Ces derniers étaient à leur meilleur deux ans avant la CdM et, depuis, je trouve qu'ils baissent régulièrement. Toujours est-il qu'au vu de leurs joueurs et équipes dans le Super 14, je pense qu'ils ont un peu de souci à se faire pour les Tri Nations.
> Et qu'une équipe de France motivée et presqu'au complet a toutes ses chances.


D'ailleurs, les Waicato Chiefs ont pris une de ces claque en finale du Super 14 !!...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Juin 2009)

Et de dix... Quine


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2009)

Je suis en train de regarder le match en différé ... 7-0 [mais je connais le résultat final : l'ambiance doit être sinistre Place de Jaude ... désolé pour les Clermontois !]


----------



## greggorynque (7 Juin 2009)

Nooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis en train de regarder le match en différé ... 7-0 [mais je connais le résultat final : l'ambiance doit être sinistre Place de Jaude ... désolé pour les Clermontois !]



Première fois que ça a failli dégénérer. Bon. 10 c'est rond. On arrête là ? OK ? On reprend tout à zéro ? 


Ptêtre la prochaine....


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pffffrrrrr MOUHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Pardon mais bon. J'arrive pas à m'y faire à se joueur (et pourtant j'ai joué contre lui).
> 
> Bon en tout, mais génial sur aucun poste, doublé d'un mental d'huître trop cuite.



Merci Bassou...
Merci et encore merci...


sert à rien ce mec...


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

News...


----------



## twinworld (12 Juin 2009)

il est pas retransmis le match de ce samedi matin à Carisbrook Park ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2009)

Sur C+.


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2009)

ça fait ch... J'espère qu'ils auront pas les droits de la coupe du monde et que Bertrand Meheut sera attaqué et mordu par un décodeur sauvage.


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2009)

C'est un point de vue 

Personnellement, j'aime bien C+ donc ça me va.


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2009)

ouais, mais C+ y a pas sur mon Zattoo


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Juin 2009)

*victoiiiiiiirreeeee !!!!!!!!*​
ha ça fait du bien ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2009)

Beau match, de beaux essais, des NZ pris par une très bonne défense Française.


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2009)

Je vous l'avais bien dit, moi ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2009)

D'ailleurs c'était funky de regarder le match sur la chaîne sport Néo Zélandaise (ben ouais j'ai pas canal).



Raaaah putain j'ai hâte d'y être là bas moi&#8230; (M'en voudrez pas si je reste vivre là bas hein ? )


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2009)

T'aimes les moutons ?


----------



## greggorynque (14 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Personnellement,j'ai (me bien) C+ donc ça me va.



fixed 

non moi canal ca m'emmerde, le prix de canal + 4 euros pour regarder tous les match du top 14 je trouve ca abusif !


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai même pas pu regarder le match, occupé que j'étais ce w-e. D'un autre côté, comme je suis plutôt pour les hommes en noir, ça m'aura évité d'être de nouveau déçu par leur prestation. 

Je regrette que la France aille en Australie et pas en Afrique du Sud car les Sud-Africains sont les meilleurs en ce moment (et sûrement pas les Australiens) et les Français ont de quoi répondre, à mon avis.

En tous cas, c'est quand même nettement mieux d'envoyer aux antipodes une équipe normale et pas une équipe B ou de jeunes inexpérimentés comme l'an dernier, ce qui ne signifie rien. Là, au moins, on peut jauger les équipes. Ça va regonfler le moral tricolore, surtout si le prochain match est de la même farine.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai même pas pu regarder le match, occupé que j'étais ce w-e. D'un autre côté, comme je suis plutôt pour les hommes en noir, ça m'aura évité d'être de nouveau déçu par leur prestation.
> 
> Je regrette que la France aille en Australie et pas en Afrique du Sud car les Sud-Africains sont les meilleurs en ce moment (et sûrement pas les Australiens) et les Français ont de quoi répondre, à mon avis.
> 
> En tous cas, c'est quand même nettement mieux d'envoyer aux antipodes une équipe normale et pas une équipe B ou de jeunes inexpérimentés comme l'an dernier, ce qui ne signifie rien. Là, au moins, on peut jauger les équipes. Ça va regonfler le moral tricolore, surtout si le prochain match est de la même farine.


Pour embrayer sur ce que tu dis... 
Ça cause, ça cause...
(lire les commentaires, aussi...)


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2009)

Si l'analyse de l'équipe de france et du plaisir qu'ont su instaurer le nouveau staff me parait très à propos, en revanche, celui à propos de la Nouvelle Zélande est complètement à côté de la plaque.

La nouvelle zélande souffre un peu en ce moment pour 2 raisons :

- vieillissement des très grands joueurs que comptait la NZ, et ce, depuis la dernière coupe du monde. Bien entendu, c'est jamais facile de reprendre le flambeau derrière une génération qui a absolument tout écrasé sur son passage - sans, malheureusement, ramener de coupe du monde - (record absolu de victoires consécutives jusqu'au 1/4 de finale perdu face à la France en 2007 !!).
- émergence réelle des iles du pacifique qui étaient principal pourvoyeur de l'équipe NZ. Le Tonga, les Samoa et Fidji ne sont plus du tout des nations mineures, et hormis les fidji dans un contexte financier déplorable, Tonga et Samoa peuvent désormais garder leur joueur.
Le salut des Fidji ne tient que parce que les Fidjiens ont un amour immodéré pour leur pays et se refusent à jouer pour un autre pays.

Bref. La NZ a perdu une partie de ses pourvoyeurs (Lomuh est d'origine Samoane si ma mémoire est bonne, tout comme Tana Umaga, dont un des frères à jouer pour eux).

Le problème de l'Australie est juste, puisque le rugby n'est pas le sport phare chez eux. Mais il est accentué par le fait qu'ils n'ont plus le meilleur demi de mêlée de l'histoire (George Gregan, retraité), ce qui n'est vraiment pas une mince affaire tant le poste est important.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

Ah oui, et c'est pas dit que le prochain match samedi on le gagne, loin de là.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2009)

Panorama de la prochaine H-Cup...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Raaaah putain j'ai hâte d'y être là bas moi (M'en voudrez pas si je reste vivre là bas hein ? )


Comme je te comprends ! Je suis allé deux fois en Nouvelle-Zélande et jai trouvé ce pays magnifique, sympa, accueillant. Rhaaaa, jadore :love:

Au fait, cramponne-toi pour déchiffrer le Kiwi English


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2009)

Jonah Lomu...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

Le boucher des sud aff à pris 8 semaines&#8230;

Et c'est bien fait pour sa gueule.

L'italien Parisse aussi


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai que, pour ce que j'en ai vu, le match a été plus que rugueux. Même Pietersen, qui n'est apparemment pas une brutasse, a fait deux trois gestes un peu limites.
Mais de l'autre côté, les Lions n'ont pas été bien tendres eux non plus. Et il me semble que le même Burger s'est pris une clef à la glotte avec plaquage assez réussie 

Si les Blacks ne se resaisissent pas, ça va être dur pour eux. Pour les Aussies, je ne sais pas trop [quoi qu'en pense leur entraîneur, deux victoires sur l'Italie et une sur un XV de France assez usé par ses deux rencontres contre les Blacks, je ne trouve pas ça très probant].


----------



## yret (30 Juin 2009)

Mis à part, le dernier match contre les australiens, j'ai trouvé les frenchies pas mauvais du tout (sans une équipe au complet qui plus est) ...


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Juin 2009)

Pauvre Basta
Je suis assez furax contre l'encadrement de l'équipe de France, quel gâchis
Je suis persuadé, quand bien même il aurait fait une connerie, qu'il a été manipulé pour cacher une vérité, maintenant c'est pire.


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2009)

C'est vrai que là, cette histoire devient totalement débile.


----------



## Lalis (2 Juillet 2009)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pauvre Basta
> Je suis assez furax contre l'encadrement de l'équipe de France, quel gâchis
> Je suis persuadé, quand bien même il aurait fait une connerie, qu'il a été manipulé pour cacher une vérité, maintenant c'est pire.


Je ne partage pas ta compassion, mon cher Scub'.
Trois types rentrent éméchés à leur hôtel avec deux filles : 90% chances qu'il y ait un problème à un moment ou un autre. La table de nuit n'y est pour rien, la pauvre.
Boire / tirer un coup, c'est permis à tout le monde. Se frotter les oreilles avec les copains aussi.
Là où c'est grave, c'est l'accusation mensongère d'agression par des supporters NZ. Et les excuses publiques du gouvernement NZ qui s'en sont suivies.
Qu'une soirée arrosée se transforme en incident diplomatique, c'est très très ennuyeux. Plus encore quand toute l'affaire est un mensonge.
Quelles que soient les motifs qui ont poussé Bastareaud à mentir (deux fois, à mon avis), il a mis tout le monde dans la merde et c'est ça qui est irresponsable, pas de s'être donné du bon temps lors d'une 3ème mi-temps. Les motifs, on s'en fout. Les conséquences, non.
Le fait qu'il soit hospitalisé en un endroit tenu secret indique assez qu'il se sent très mal après une connerie qui risque bien de lui couter sa carrière.
Bilan des conséquences :
- une équipe de France ridiculisée
- un gouvernement et un peuple humiliés injustement (accusation et excuses)
- une carrière aux orties.
Bravo, tout ça pour ça.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2009)

Jusqu'au Premier Ministre qui doit intervenir.
Assez pitoyable.

Mais si j'en crois le post précédent, il devrait y avoir un peu de flottement au sein de l'équipe de France, non ?
Cela étant, Bastareaud n'a pas fichu sa carrière en l'air : il va ramer un peu mais il peut parfaitement passer l'épreuve.


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juillet 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Je ne partage pas ta compassion, mon cher Scub'.
> Trois types rentrent éméchés à leur hôtel avec deux filles : 90% chances qu'il y ait un problème à un moment ou un autre. La table de nuit n'y est pour rien, la pauvre.
> Boire / tirer un coup, c'est permis à tout le monde. Se frotter les oreilles avec les copains aussi.
> Là où c'est grave, c'est l'accusation mensongère d'agression par des supporters NZ. Et les excuses publiques du gouvernement NZ qui s'en sont suivies.
> ...



Salut Lalis
Mwouais, je sais pas en tout cas qui a menti en premier, quelque chose me dit que le staff a voulu étouffer l'affaire et faisant mentir Basta. En tout cas tu as de l'info, c'est bien, cela veut dire qu'il ne faut pas prendre les journalistes pour des cons, ils ont du pif et connaissent bien le métier, des trucs louches ils vont creuser à mort et puis voilà ...
Bilan en effet désastreux
Bat


----------



## greggorynque (8 Juillet 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Je ne partage pas ta compassion, mon cher Scub'.
> Trois types rentrent éméchés à leur hôtel avec deux filles : 90% chances qu'il y ait un problème à un moment ou un autre. La table de nuit n'y est pour rien, la pauvre.
> Boire / tirer un coup, c'est permis à tout le monde. Se frotter les oreilles avec les copains aussi.
> Là où c'est grave, c'est l'accusation mensongère d'agression par des supporters NZ. Et les excuses publiques du gouvernement NZ qui s'en sont suivies.
> ...



     Mouais, aller se pinter jusqu'à la déraison et rentrer dans un taco rempli de putes (bon il en manquais une, certes) c'est SCANDALEUX en tournée.

     LA ou je plaint bastareaud c'est qu'il semblerais que non pas ouedraogo (comme on l'a cru au debut) mais dussautoir ai été impliqué et qu'en tant que capitaine, personne n'a voulu ternir sa petite image ...


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2009)

Cette "affaire" n'est pas bien intéressante. Dans quelques mois tout le monde l'aura oubliée.

Plus sympa, la victoire des Lions sur les Springboks, avec la manière (et les essais). Il est quand même dommage de voir des joueurs talentueux comme les Sud-Africains se cantonner le plus souvent dans un jeu bourrin, parfois trop violent, et dans l'ensemble négatif.
C'est sympa pour les Lions qui ont eu le mérite d'insister, après la défaite de la semaine précédente.

Évidemment, ils ont eu de la réussite : mais cela donne des essais assez épatants.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Il est quand même dommage de voir des joueurs talentueux comme les Sud-Africains se cantonner le plus souvent dans un jeu bourrin, parfois trop violent, et dans l'ensemble négatif.


Et pourtant ce match était moins brutal que les deux précédents !... 
Passque le 1er et le 2ème test !... :afraid:


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2009)

On peut penser que les Boks étaient (eux-aussi) un peu fatigués : les Lions se sont bien battus dans les matches précédents !
Et que les suspensions infligées à Burger et Botha ont modéré les ardeurs belliqueuses de leurs coéquipiers.

Je dois dire que le troisième essai des Lions, sur une interception à la Habana, m'a bien plu


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2009)

Premier match du tri-nations, hier...
Blacks 22-Wallabies 16... 
Les Blacks ont des soucis à se faire s'ils continuent à jouer de cette manière... :hein:


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2009)

Pas très inspirés, en effet.
Mais côté Aussies, ce n'était pas génial non plus.

Bref : ça va faire de la chair à pâtée pour les Boks, à ce rythme


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2009)

Ils seront vite fixés... 
Les deux prochains matchs des Blacks...
Sont en Afrique du Sud...


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ils seront vite fixés...
> Les deux prochains matchs des Blacks...
> Sont en Afrique du Sud...


Z'ont perdu, les Blacks...

Sinon, ça se passera chez les rosbeefs, celle d'après...


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2009)

Les Blacks ne sont pas bien fringants en ce moment. L'essentiel est qu'ils soient prêts pour leur CDM !


----------



## yret (3 Août 2009)

2 défaites contre les Boks d'ailleurs ... sans montrer grand chose en plus ...


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2009)

Brive - Clermont ce soir&#8230; Pouah ! 

Entre la nouvelle rêgle plaqueur-plaqué qui suravantage la défense à mort et multiplie les pourrissages de ballons / le nombre de pénalité et un Brive qui à voulu la jouer violent&#8230;

Première mi temps à chier par la violence des Brivistes jamais sanctionné malgré de nombreux plaquages limites et agression en tout genre. Malheureusement, Clermont s'est rendu timide face à une telle aggressivité.
La deuxième mi temps vient à l'avantage de Clermont, parce qu'une fois les Brivistes fatigués, ils n'ont plus grand chose à montrer, et Clermont à clairement un meilleur niveau. Mais pas suffisant pour l'emporter, n'arrivant pas à se défaire de cette timidité, et le jeu haché par de nombreuses fautes de mains.


Ils arrachent le nul tout de même (9-9), c'est déjà pas mal, Brive ne méritant pas de gagner.


----------



## tatouille (28 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Brive - Clermont ce soir Pouah !
> 
> Entre la nouvelle rêgle plaqueur-plaqué qui suravantage la défense à mort et multiplie les pourrissages de ballons / le nombre de pénalité et un Brive qui à voulu la jouer violent
> 
> ...



je suis d'accord:  aucun joueur ne peut tomber sur les joueurs au sol à la suite            d'un plaquage, ou au-delà, avec le ballon entre eux ou à            proximité.

regle souvant oublié par les arbitres...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Août 2009)

zut je l'ai raté (enfin, pas-trop-zut car ca avait pas l'air d'une partie fantastique)

aller, demain, Perpignan-Toulouse, ca devrait etre un match plein d'intentions


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Brive - Clermont ce soir Pouah !
> 
> Entre la nouvelle rêgle plaqueur-plaqué qui suravantage la défense à mort et multiplie les pourrissages de ballons / le nombre de pénalité et un Brive qui à voulu la jouer violent
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi, et encore une fois c'est une règle qui va petit à petit faire dériver ce sport vers une partie de ballon fade et sans saveur... avec des scores de parties de foot...

drôle d'idée.


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2009)

C'est bizarre je n'ai pas vu de réactions ici aux récents événements survenus en Angleterre : l'histoire de la capsule de sang cachée dans les chaussettes d'un joueur (des Harlequins si je me souviens bien). Une affaire gratinée !

Quant à la règle, je suis effectivement d'avis que ce qu'il faut donner au jeu, c'est de la vivacité et du punch. Il me semblait que les expérimentations de l'année dernière (ou celle d'avant ?) en Super 14 allaient dans ce sens. Tous ces changements de règles doivent être un peu durs à suivre tant pour les joueurs que pour les arbitres ...


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bizarre je n'ai pas vu de réactions ici aux récents événements survenus en Angleterre : l'histoire de la capsule de sang cachée dans les chaussettes d'un joueur (des Harlequins si je me souviens bien). Une affaire gratinée !



C'est tellement naze, que je ne préfère pas commenter ça 3 ans c'est pas assez.


----------



## yret (30 Août 2009)

Retour au jeu ! Les Boks semblent inarrêtables, non ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2009)

Tant que les arbitres laisseront libre cours à la violence, oui.

Techniquement, les boks sont à chier. Sauf qu'ils sont plus physiques et agressifs qu'aucun autre.


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec toi. À ceci près qu'ils sont peut-être meilleurs techniquement qu'on ne le pense, simplement parce qu'ils préfèrent mettre en avant leur puissance et leur agressivité.

Ça, c'est pour faire l'avocat du diable parce que sinon, chaque défaite des Boks est douce à mes yeux ! La victoire des Lions, cet été, a du reste été un bon moment de rugby. Quand on voit un joueur comme Pietersen se comporter comme il l'a fait lors de cette tournée des Lions, on voit bien l'inflexion donnée au jeu des Boks [qui, de toutes façons, n'a jamais brillé par sa finesse, je trouve]. En tous cas, ils vont gagner le tri-nation, les Aussies vont sans doute finir derniers et les Blacks ne seront pas bien rassurés pour la suite. 

Ce que je me dis, rapport à la prochaine coupe du monde, c'est que, il y a quatre ans, c'est les Blacks qui pulvérisaient tout le monde (avec un style plus dans mon goût) et les Boks qui étaient moribonds. Rien n'est donc perdu. Mais ça me ferait suer de voir les Sud-Africains de nouveau champions du monde !


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2009)

Et à ceci près que les blacks travaillent vraiment dans l'objectif d'être prêt pour la coupe du monde.

A la différence des CdM précédentes, les blacks n'écraseront pas le reste du monde permettant aux autres nations d'avoir 3 ans pour préparer le guet apens.
Tout comme le boulot qu'abattent les français.

Réponse lors du tri nation 2011 et le tournoi des 6 nations 2011


----------



## yret (31 Août 2009)

On pourrait espérer d'ailleurs y voir une bonne équipe de France ... à condition que celle-ci ne fasse pas un beau parcours qui s'arrête ... face aux Anglais ... comme d'hab !


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bizarre je n'ai pas vu de réactions ici aux récents événements survenus en Angleterre : l'histoire de la capsule de sang cachée dans les chaussettes d'un joueur (des Harlequins si je me souviens bien). Une affaire gratinée !





Bassman a dit:


> C'est tellement naze, que je ne préfère pas commenter ça 3 ans c'est pas assez.


Ça ne fait que commencer...
Apparemment...


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne fait que commencer...
> Apparemment...



Boarf Dallaglio avait été contrôlé positif lui aussi, mais le capitaine de l'angleterre avait eu droit à un traitement de faveur. Richard Cockerill aussi.

Ah ben grandiose dans l'article&#8230;
""Des décisions claires ont été prises dans ces deux affaires et nous voulons à présent nous assurer que ces évènements ne se reproduiront pas, mais aussi travailler à restaurer l'image du rugby", a récemment déclaré le directeur général de la RFU, Francis Baron, qui a annoncé la création d'un groupe de travail "pour restaurer l'image du jeu". L'ancien capitaine du XV de la Rose, Lawrence Dallaglio, a même été appelé à la rescousse."


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Boarf Dallaglio avait été contrôlé positif lui aussi, mais le capitaine de l'angleterre avait eu droit à un traitement de faveur. Richard Cockerill aussi.
> 
> Ah ben grandiose dans l'article
> ""Des décisions claires ont été prises dans ces deux affaires et nous voulons à présent nous assurer que ces évènements ne se reproduiront pas, mais aussi travailler à restaurer l'image du rugby", a récemment déclaré le directeur général de la RFU, Francis Baron, qui a annoncé la création d'un groupe de travail "pour restaurer l'image du jeu". L'ancien capitaine du XV de la Rose, Lawrence Dallaglio, a même été appelé à la rescousse."


De toute façon, les décisions de l'IRB ont toujours eu des consonnances anglo-saxonnes... 


Mauvais début de saison pour le Stade Français, j'en suis fort marri... 
(toujours considéré cette équipe comme une équipe de mercenaires... )


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2009)

moi aussi. Halalala, que je suis contrarié de la contre perf du Stade Français. 

Ceci dit, une énigme, comment le Racing peut être aussi bien classé alors que franchement, c'est vraiment à chier comme jeu ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ceci dit, une énigme, comment le Racing peut être aussi bien classé alors que franchement, c'est vraiment à chier comme jeu ?


Quelques journées de plus et ils ne pointeront plus dans cette partie là du classement, à mon avis...


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2009)

Même chose pour Toulon, ils ne feront pas illusion longtemps à mon avis.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Oui...
Pis des grosses écuries comme le Stade Français, justement, remonteront obligatoirement dans la première partie et même certainement en tête de peloton...


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2009)

Obligatoirement ... On verra


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Septembre 2009)

Quand même, je vais un peu auto-congratuler l'équipe que je supporte...

AVEZ VOUS VU L'ENGAGEMENT ET LE JEU DE PIED INCROYABLE DE CE PETIT PAILLAUGUE... 21 ans, 1m71, 71 kg et il a peur de personne...
De plus il tappe fort et juste, un vrai régal.

Bref, du renouveau pour le meilleur j'espère.


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2009)

Tututu ! 
1m72 pour 70Kg 

C'est un très bon en devenir effectivement


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2009)

Et reprise de l'entraînement pour le clône n°3, 1.30m, 28kg, mini-poussins


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et reprise de l'entraînement pour le clône n°3, 1.30m, 28kg, mini-poussins





Demain soir Clermont/Toulouse 20H50... :love:

Les Boks ont perdu...
Héhé©...


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2009)

Bonne surprise, aujourd'hui, avec le réveil des Wallabies.
Les Boks étaient un peu moins agressifs et puissants. On pourra noter au passage que lors de son premier ballon, Burger a fait un élégant (et régulier ) vol plané. Et qu'après on ne l'a pas beaucoup vu 
Bon point les Australiens !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

*MAIS C'EST NUL VOT' FOOT DE MERDE QUI SE JOUE AVEC LES MAINS ET 30 TAFIOLES REFOULÉES!!!!*


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2009)

J'en connais un qui doit tiser du coca, ce matin...


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2009)

*IL NE FAUT PAS CONFONDRE BOURRER LA CHEVRE (sans les mains) ET ETRE BOURRé COMME UN ANE*  jeux de main jeux de vilain, jeux de chevre jeux de legionaire


----------



## Bassman (6 Septembre 2009)

Superbe match Clermont - Toulouse


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2009)

Un picon bière on ze rock sans glace, merci.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Biarritz - Stade Français.

Biarritz bien opportuniste avec maîtrise, fait un bon match, paris lui, s'enfonce, mais tant qu'ils joueront comme ça, ça ne s'arrangera pas&#8230;

En revanche, pour Biarritz, aligner un gamin de 18 ans titulaire à la mêlée en Top14, c'est de la bêtise absolue.
Même s'il a fait un très bon match, même si c'est un demi en devenir, même si&#8230;
Il a pas fini sa croissance, et le BO l'envoi au charbon face à des bouchers matures. Je trouve ça lamentable et dangereux pour le gamin.


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2009)

Pour revenir à Clermont-Toulouse. Bon match en effet et bel effort des Clermontois ; Toulouse un peu en-dedans quand même (toujours difficile de savoir si c'est dû à l'équipe elle-même ou à son adversaire).
Si la victoire est collective, il reste que Clermont a la chance d'avoir dans ses rangs un gaillard comme James : il ne se contente pas d'être un métronome, il a su orienter le jeu à plusieurs reprises avec une certaine maestria (sans effet de manche non plus). En face, ce n'était pas tout à fait au même niveau. Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Béh, j'aurais presque peur d'être réducteur, mais pourtant au combien juste me semble t'il en disant que Michalak n'est pas au niveau de James.

L'association Elissalde/Kelleher est plus riche déjà, en attendant le retour de Skrela.

Dommage que Toulouse ai été  privé à ce point de balons lorsque Fritz est passé à l'ouverture. J'aimerai le voir un peu plus en tant que distributeur de jeu, y'a p'tet bien quelque chose d'interressant. A voir dans un contexte plus favorable.

En parallèle, Toulouse semble avoir du mal à recoller sur du jeu de volume derrière, mais cela tiens pour grande partie par l'excellente défense de Clermont, qui mettait une pression énorme sur Toulouse, les empêchant de développer.

Yann David est tout bonnement énorme, quoiqu'un peu trop près de la ligne d'avantage. Avec plus de profondeur, ça va piquer velu.


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

Un truc que je ne comprends pas dans le rugby, c'est pourquoi les joueurs n'utilisent pas de VTT pour se déplacer sur le terrain  

ok, je sors.


----------



## Bladrak (7 Septembre 2009)

J'ai bien aimé le match Racing / USAP.

L'USAP a quand même été un bon moment en difficulté sur le début du match, et je trouve que le Racing a pu produire du bon jeu par moments. Des essais globalement réussis, c'était pour moi une belle partie.
Je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en Rugby, c'est pourquoi je ne sais pas si mes avis sont justifiés, mais j'aime juste ce sport pour la beauté du jeu.

BO/SF était assez sympa aussi, mais y'a des moments où je me suis fait chier (dans la seconde mi-temps principalement). J'étais peut-être juste fatigué ceci dit  Le BO a fait un beau match, et les supporters étaient derrière. J'ai beaucoup apprécié la prestation de "Touffeman" (comme l'appelle ma douce) côté BO. Concernant le stade français... Égal à lui-même, j'ai jamais apprécié leur jeu, et j'étais un peu vert pour l'essai de pénalité à la dernière seconde (mérité ou non je ne sais pas dire).

En tout cas ce petit dimanche aprèm' rugby était bien sympatoche, je me referai ça !


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Un truc que je ne comprends pas dans le rugby, c'est pourquoi les joueurs n'utilisent pas de VTT pour se déplacer sur le terrain
> 
> ok, je sors.



Boah, certains clubs, qui seraient par exemple dans la zone des relégables apporte le tee avec une voiture radiocommandée. Et vu les bras cassés que c'est, bientôt ils seront près pour jouer en fauteuils roulants. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




Bladrak a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé le match Racing / USAP.
> 
> L'USAP a quand même été un bon moment en difficulté sur le début du match, et je trouve que le Racing a pu produire du bon jeu par moments. Des essais globalement réussis, c'était pour moi une belle partie.
> Je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en Rugby, c'est pourquoi je ne sais pas si mes avis sont justifiés, mais j'aime juste ce sport pour la beauté du jeu.
> ...



V'nez vous faire ça à la maison autour d'une binouze


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

Valse...


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)

:affraid: je viens de comprendre le rapport entre Bassou, le stade français et lo kitty


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

Bourgoin/Usap...
17/6...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Plus 3, mais 4...


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Les argentins vont progresser énormément si ça se confirme.


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui... 
Dèjà que c'est la "bête noire" de l'équipe de France... :casse:


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Septembre 2009)

Imagine une poule avec l'Argentine et l'Angleterre, on en sort même pas...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Imagine une poule avec l'Argentine et l'Angleterre, on en sort même pas...


:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


:mouais:


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2009)

Une poule NZE/ARG/FRA serait donc indécise :
- les Blacks battent (toujours) les Pumas
- le XV de France bat (régulièrement) les Blacks
- les Pumas battent ((trop ?) souvent) le XV de France

Ce serait une belle poule de la mort.


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Ca tombe bien, les argentins sont dans la poule B, pendant que NZ et frenchi sont dans la A


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2009)

À cette heure, on peut penser que les Springboks seraient les favoris de la prochaine coupe du monde. Les Australiens pas très en forme. Les Blacks pas en forme du tout [quatre défaites en six matches, dont deux chez eux, tout de même] et pas trop de relève à l'horizon : ça sent le passage à vide.

Par chez nous, je trouve que c'est particulièrement indécis. Je suis assez curieux de voir le comportement du XV de France dans le prochain tournoi.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca tombe bien, les argentins sont dans la poule B, pendant que NZ et frenchi sont dans la A



*Poule A *:
Tonga
France
Nouvelle-Zélande
Canada
1er de la zone Asie

*Poule B* :
Ecosse
Angleterre
Argentine
1er de la zone Europe
Vainqueur match de Play-off

*Poule C* :
Italie
Irlande
Australie
2e de la zone Europe
2e de la zone Amérique

*Poule D *:
Fiji
Pays-de-Galles
Afrique du Sud
Samoa
1er de la zone Afrique
*Tableau des phases finales*:
 Quarts de finale:
Quart de finale 1 : 1er poule B - 2e poule A
Quart de finale 2 : 1er poule C - 2e poule D
Quart de finale 3 : 1er poule A - 2e poule B
Quart de finale 4 : 1er poule D - 2e poule C
Demi-finales:
Demi-finale 1: vainqueur QF1 - vainqueur QF2
Demi-finale 2: vainqueur QF3 - vainqueur QF4


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

A priori, on devrait avoir le Japon.

Et de toutes les poules, la poule D sera la plus relevée, les Samoa/Fidji/Galles joueront la seconde place, là ou peut être les Gallois feront chuter les Sudaf, en tout cas, ils peuvent le faire.


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Septembre 2009)

Et l'équipe de France perd en quart contre l'Angleterre...
c'est moche!


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Finale France - NZ ? 

J'ai ma p'tite idée sur la question. On en reparle dans 2 ans&#8230;


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2009)

Disons que, en ce moment on voit davantage la France en finale que la Nlle-Zélande


----------



## Cleveland (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Finale France - NZ ?
> 
> J'ai ma p'tite idée sur la question. On en reparle dans 2 ans



Et ton idée ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

Ben, dans deux ans...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Hello Folks !

ALLEZ LE SUA !

Voilà ! Ca devait être dit !

Vrai quoi, faudrait pas oublier la Pro D2 non plus


A+

Petit_Louis


----------



## melhao (11 Octobre 2009)

J'ai pu voir cette aprem ce match plein de panache et de style, merci Toulouse :love:

J'espère que vous avez pu, vous aussi, voir ce très beau match où Toulouse a marqué 5 essais et pas des moindres ! 

J'ai particulièrement adoré la passe au pied d'Ellisalde pour Clerc. Le ballon lui tombe dans les bras et se conclut bien évidemment par un essai. 
Ça fait un bien fou de voir le Stade Toulousain jouer de cette manière !

Bon, y'a eu quelques erreurs mais quand même ! La HCup s'annonce très très bien :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2009)

«Si le rugby perd ses valeurs, il est mort»...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------

Un p'tit résumé de la journée d'hier, pour ceusses qui n'auraient pas pu la regarder...


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un p'tit résumé de la journée d'hier, pour ceusses qui n'auraient pas pu la regarder...



Faudrait lui dire, au journaliste du Figaro, que le rugby ça se joue à quinze...


			
				un mec qui ne se relit pas a dit:
			
		

> Même réduit à dix après l'expulsion temporaire de Nacewa


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> «Si le rugby perd ses valeurs, il est mort»...


J'adore que ce genre de type s'aventure à parler de valeurs ...


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2009)

Moi valeurs ou pas, j'ai en travers le vol de l'arbitre lors du match Ospreys - ASM ou ces derniers retournent la mélée et poussent les anglais sur 10 mêtres en récupérant la balle, et l'abitre au lieu de leur donner la pénalitée méritée à 25 mêtres des poteaux, pénalise les francais à 1m30 de la fin (1 point de ratard ...)

Triste, triste cet arbitrage anglo saxon qui chaque année malgré les promesses se retourne durement contre les francais ...


----------



## plovemax (19 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> ......J'adore que ce genre de type s'aventure à parler de valeurs ...



le coup de gueule de trop?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------




greggorynque a dit:


> Moi valeurs ou pas, j'ai en travers le vol de l'arbitre lors du match Ospreys - ASM ou ces derniers retournent la mélée et poussent les anglais sur 10 mêtres en récupérant la balle, et l'abitre au lieu de leur donner la pénalitée méritée à 25 mêtres des poteaux, pénalise les francais à 1m30 de la fin (1 point de ratard ...)
> 
> Triste, triste cet arbitrage anglo saxon qui chaque année malgré les promesses se retourne durement contre les francais ...



Mouais... enfin... si les clermontois avaient pensé à jouer dès la première mi-temps  :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (21 Octobre 2009)

http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/breves2009/20091020_193604_lievremont-fait-le-point.html

J'aime vraiment ce sélectionneur.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/breves2009/20091020_193604_lievremont-fait-le-point.html
> 
> J'aime vraiment ce sélectionneur.



Envoi lui un SMS de soutien


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2009)

Merci à l'équipe de montpellier, qui s'est sortie de la zone de relégation en battant brillamment, et pour la première fois à domicile l'ASM... mais surtout merci aux supporters de l'ASM qui sont restés à la bodega, dans la bonne humeur, après le match.


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)

La valse des entraîneurs, comme au foot ?!...  :hein:


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

Au fait !...
Samedi...
Galles/Nouvelle-Zélande  12/19
(et Carter cité à comparaître pour un placage haut)

Angleterre/Australie  9/18

J'ai cherché à voir les matchs, mais il n'y avait pas de retransmissions ?!...


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2009)

Ah ben j'ai même pas fait gaffe si y'avait moyen de voir le match&#8230;

Question sélection équipe de France, j'aime bien, y'a de la densité physique, juste le choix de dupuy à la mêlée&#8230;  j'aime pas ce joueur.

Tu peux passer à mon post suivant amok, celui là est clean.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben j'ai même pas fait gaffe si y'avait moyen de voir le match&#8230;


 D'habitude C+ retransmet ce genre de match, mais là... 



Bassman a dit:


> Question sélection équipe de France, j'aime bien, y'a de la densité physique, juste le choix de dupuy à la mêlée&#8230;  j'aime pas ce joueur.


Passqu'il est au Stade Français ?!... 
Par contre, Ouedraogo est forfait... :hein:


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai cherché à voir les matchs, mais il n'y avait pas de retransmissions ?!...



Canal ne peut pas s'occuper du poker et du rugby le meme weekend ?
Quand à France 2 , la chaine du rugby ( ce sont eux qui le disent ) , y'a plus de roros en caisse 

Va t'il falloir prendre un abonnement à une chaine sat pour chaque championnat/tournée ?


----------



## Cleveland (10 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben j'ai même pas fait gaffe si y'avait moyen de voir le match
> 
> Question sélection équipe de France, j'aime bien, y'a de la densité physique, juste le choix de dupuy à la mêlée  j'aime pas ce joueur.
> 
> Tu peux passer à mon post suivant amok, celui là est clean.



Bah pq ?:hein:


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2009)

Il est trop lent, et se disperse trop à se monter le bourrichon avec son vis à vis.

Carbonneau était du même genre, un peu sanguin, mais lui était le meilleur sur un terrain, donc il pouvait se le permettre.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2009)

Et ouais,

c'est dommage pour Ouedraogo, mais surtout pour la défense française, parce qu'il fait du bien quand même. J'attends avec impatience de voir les progrès de louis Picamolles, dans des engagements physiques comme les bocks ne manqueront pas de proposer...

Franchement, et outre le résultat, contre Montpellier, il m'a vraiment impressionné.

Sinon, tu as toujours la même idée pour une finale France/blacks bassou???


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2009)

Picamoles est en train de prendre un volume considérable à mon avis. Il est beau à voir jouer depuis ses débuts au Stade Toulousain.

Pour l'équipe de France, tout comme celle des blacks, il me semble aussi que leur projet de construction d'équipe pour la prochaine CdM est le juste choix, et qu'ils le font très bien.


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2009)

Ça va quand même être assez sévère contre les Boks. C'est peu de dire qu'il va falloir être physiques et solidaires. Mais est-ce qu'il y a autre chose à faire que "simplement" répondre au défi physique ?

J'espère en tous cas que les arbitres sauront être vigilants quant à la violence des Boks.


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça va quand même être assez sévère contre les Boks. C'est peu de dire qu'il va falloir être physiques et solidaires. Mais est-ce qu'il y a autre chose à faire que "simplement" répondre au défi physique ?



C'est sur leur solidarité avant tout que le match se fera.



> J'espère en tous cas que les arbitres sauront être vigilants quant à la violence des Boks.



J'ai pas encore vu qui allait être les arbitres, mais j'espère autant que toi.


----------



## Cleveland (11 Novembre 2009)

La France actuellement peut battre les Boks ? J'ai pas vu de match des Boks cette année donc bon ...


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> La France actuellement peut battre les Boks ? J'ai pas vu de match des Boks cette année donc bon ...



La france peut battre toutes les équipes du monde sans problème... reste le moment et le contexte...

Mais là, à priori c'est chez nous, donc...


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> La France actuellement peut battre les Boks ? J'ai pas vu de match des Boks cette année donc bon ...


Ils ont simplement gagné le tri-nations, en battant trois fois les Blacks et deux fois les Wallabies. Une défaite contre ces derniers, assez anecdotique finalement.

Dans la tournée des Lions, ils ont aussi perdu un match [mais ils ont sacrément dû bosser, les Lions, pour y parvenir].

Alors, certes, les Bleus peuvent gagner mais il va falloir leur rentrer dans le lard, durement, et compter aussi sur un arbitrage honnête, qui sanctionne les violences excessives, sans parler des mauvais gestes, dont les Sud-Africains sont coutumiers.

À mon avis, asteure, les Boks sont les meilleurs de la planète : supérieurs tant physiquement qu'au niveau de l'agressivité, bons techniquement [même si, sur ce point, ils ne sont pas supérieurs aux Blacks, au XV de France etc.]


----------



## tirhum (11 Novembre 2009)

Et ils (les Boks) viennent d'appeller Peter De Villiers (ancien pilier de l'équipe de France) pour être le technicien de la mêlée sud-africaine...


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Ca c'est pas cool du tout :sick:


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Novembre 2009)

Comme dit plus haut , l'arbitrage risque d'etre déterminant , notamment sur les plaquages sans les bras 
( le bon coup d'epaule dans les cotes ) , tolérés dans l'hémisphère sud  , et assez destructeurs sur le joueur qui le subit .

Au vu des matchs qu'ils ont joué cet été , les Bocks sont , malheureusement pour nous , au dessus de tout .
Seront ils aussi motivés pour une "simple tournée" que pour le tri nation ? 
Ce serait , selon moi , leur seul point faible


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2009)

Il faut se rappeler de l'accueil réservé par les Lions à Schalk Burger (si je me souviens bien) pour le troisième match de la tournée des Lions en Afrique-du-Sud. Au premier contact, il a été retourné comme une crêpe et ratatiné par un solide britannique et ça l'a calmé pour les 20 minutes restantes du match.

Allez les petits ! (comme disait ce brave Roger Couderc)


----------



## Lalis (12 Novembre 2009)

France 2 retransmet France-AFS en direct sur internet vendredi.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Novembre 2009)

Gaffe sur les en-avants  c'est l'anglais Wayne Barnes qui arbitre, il les laissera pas passer ce coup ci !


----------



## LeProf (13 Novembre 2009)

Quel match !!!

Ils avaient les tripes, ils avaient l'envie ... il y a eut quelques belle phases de jeu, avec du jeu de passe et de l'ambition.

Quand pourront-ils faire preuve de plus de régularité et aligner ce genre de match victorieux plusieurs fois de suite ? 
... envie d'un grand chelem et d'une coupe du monde, même si ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite.


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2009)

Dommage, je suis toujours au boulot ... Je l'aurais bien vu, le match


----------



## Cleveland (13 Novembre 2009)

C'était bon par contre Trinh Duc svp .... 

Et Picamoles et David ils vont faire mal a l'avenir très très mal


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Novembre 2009)

Je ne comprends toujours pas que les sélectionneurs traitent le poste de buteur à la légère 
( c'est quand meme pas le point fort de Dupuis ) et se permettent de laisser des points en match international .

Sinon , coté envie , cela promet , si cette équipe est capable de regularité .


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Novembre 2009)

Entre-temps

Galles-Samoa 17-13


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> C'était bon par contre Trinh Duc svp ....
> 
> Et Picamoles et David ils vont faire mal a l'avenir très très mal



Je suis d'accord avec toi pour la deuxième partie de ton post, mais que veut dire la première??
Ou alors on a pas vu le même match...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Novembre 2009)

Dans les restes du monde

Italie - Nouvelle-Zélande 6-20 :casse:
Angleterre - Argentine 16-9
Irlande - Australie 20-20


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2009)

Les Neo-Zelandais sont en petite forme [ne passer _que_ vingt points à l'Italie ...].
Ils vont encore se faire battre par le XV de France, non ?


----------



## Lalis (16 Novembre 2009)

Les meilleurs moments en textes et en images sur le site rugbydump 
J'adore l'accent des commentateurs gallois :love:
Si les Blacks ont montré une petite forme face à l'Italie, les Samoans semblent en revanche en pleine possession de leurs moyens ! Rapides, filous, inspirés. Ça risque de ne pas être une promenade de santé...


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2009)

Changements pour le prochain match...


----------



## Cleveland (17 Novembre 2009)

Marty il faut vraiment qu'il s'achète des mains ... Par contre les deux nouveaux du XV ça donne quoi ? 

Et toujours Parra ... Arf :/


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2009)

En attendant, moi le match contre l'AfS n'était pas une surprise, et le score, ben j'ai gagné les 50 euros de la cagnotte du boulot (21-13 d'annoncé pour la France) :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2009)

Hello Folks !

C'est quoi donc cette polémique sur l'hymne Sud Af' au Stade de France venrdedi dernier ?
Le disc était rayé ? La Fanfare nulle ?

Petit_Louis


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2009)

Manifestement, l'interprétation de l'hymne SudAf' par l'artiste en question n'a pas été appréciée


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Hello Folks !
> 
> C'est quoi donc cette polémique sur l'hymne Sud Af' au Stade de France venrdedi dernier ?
> Le disc était rayé ? La Fanfare nulle ?
> ...



Fais une  recherche© !

Plus sérieusement (si on peut dire...)


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2009)

C'était une catastrophe cet hymne&#8230; Je sais pas qui l'a choisit, mais il a confondu jamaique et afrique du sud&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2009)

Bon, va falloir se préparer au plaquage de "bonhomme"... 
Les Samoans, sont tous de "beaux bébés"... 
Mis à part ça, on a vu (mais on le savait déjà avant) à la dernière coupe du monde, que les joueurs des îles du Pacifique savent jouer ballon en main...
Les Gallois ont failli en faire les frais la semaine dernière...


----------



## Lalis (21 Novembre 2009)

Comme la semaine dernière, match retransmis en direct sur internet.
A l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2009)

J'ai une question technique :
dans un regroupement, une équipe a le ballon bien au chaud. Son demi de mêlée est prêt à le prendre. Mais il attend que tout le monde soit prêt pour repartir. Sur cette situation, je me demandais s'il y avait un temps limite au-delà duquel l'arbitre siffle [pour attente trop longue avant de jouer la balle]. C'est en effet une manière de gagner du temps.


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une limite...
En tout cas, on entend souvent les arbitres crier au n°9 de jouer le ballon dans ce type de phases de jeu... 



P.S : Au fait !...
England/New-Zealand... 6/19...
Et au passage Dan Carter vient de dépasser le record de point inscrit par un n°10 all-black...
Record détenu par Andrew Merthens...
(record qui était à 966 points)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

Autre résultat : 
Italie/Afrique du Sud... 10/32
Galles/Argentine... 33/16
Autres matchs à jouer :
Écosse/Australie et Irlande/Fidji...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2009)

déjà 21/0 !!!


----------



## Craquounette (21 Novembre 2009)

si jamais, je ne sers pas la bière sur le canapé... uniquement le café au Bar 





---> []


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2009)

Dommage :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2009)

eh ben...
J'ai loupé les 5 premières minutes mais quel match : plaisant à regarder je trouve

Petit_Louis


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2009)

Très joli match même si Chabal a touché le ballon avec la main


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

Sans parler des buts accordés alors que la balle passait au dessus de la transversalle. Arbitres vendus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2009)

Victoire de l'Ecosse contre l'Autralie  9/8

L'hémisphère progresse visiblement.

Petit_Louis


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2009)

Il est bon notre petit Benjamin Fall. Hein?! :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2009)

Enorme match de toute l'équipe de France.

Le rythme imposé tout le long (sauf les 5 dernières minutes, mais bon, à 40-0 comment ne pas relâcher un peu ?), un volume de jeu conséquent et un engagement physique sans faille.


La nouvelle zélande va aussi y passer si l'on reste sur cette énergie.
En tout cas, le bilan de cette tournée d'automne sera positive : les acquis restent, et les résultats s'en ressentent ; contrairement à l'ère Laporte, ou la gestion à la petite semaine.

Le plus fort la dedans, c'est que Lièvremont est en train de se construire un groupe non pas à 30 joueurs, mais à quasiment 50, où la concurrence est saine mais émulsive au possible. Que du bon !


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> à 40-0 comment ne pas relâcher un peu ?),


ouais... j'ai décroché après 10 minutes tellement ça semblait facile. J'espère que contre la Nouvelle-Zélande, ça sera un peu plus tenu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2009)

Ca sera le cas selon moi.

Je pense qu'on est devenu l'équipe a abattre.


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je pense qu'on est devenu l'équipe a abattre.



Faut pas raconter n'importe quoi non plus


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Très joli match même si Chabal a touché le ballon avec la main



De loin, et il l'a perdu immédiatement, donc y'a pas faute...

Cela dit, ils ont toujours un pack violent les samoans, on a eu du mal à les bouger dans les mêlées... après la presta des avants face aux bocks, j'aurai vu ça plus facile.

QQun a vu les blacks jouer cette cession??


----------



## Cleveland (22 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de voir l'équipe contre les Blacks .

Dommage que David ne soit pas là et Pica blessé :/


----------



## kassk8 (23 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'équipe contre les Blacks .
> 
> Dommage que David ne soit pas là et Pica blessé :/




Euh tu veux dire les Samoa plutôt non ??


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je viens de voir l'équipe contre les Blacks .



Ah, Lièvremont t'as envoyé un texto sur la compo ? 



> Dommage que David ne soit pas là :/



Ça tombe bien, il est dans les 23.


----------



## Cleveland (23 Novembre 2009)

Pour ta gouverne Bassman , l'équipe a été donne hier a midi ... Et David ne devait pas jouer mais suite a un forfait il a réintegre le groupe


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ma gouvernante mon mignon. Mais le 22/11, seul le groupe des 23 a été annoncé, pas la composition.

David à réintégré le groupe après la blessure de benjamin Fall, mais rien ne dit qu'il jouera.
Quand à la composition, elle a été annoncée ce matin, 24/11, 9h.

Faut être précis dans ce que tu dis un peu.

Le XV de départ : Traille - Clerc, Marty, Jauzion, Médard - (o) Trinh-Duc, (m) Dupuy - Bonnaire, Dusautoir (cap), Ouedraogo - Millo-Chlusky, Chabal - Marconnet, Servat, Barcella

Les remplaçants : Mas, Szarzewski, Nallet, Puricelli, Parra, David, Heymans

Costaud sur le 5 de devant, mobile sur la 3ème ligne et une ligne arrière pour avoir un bon jeu au pied.


----------



## Cleveland (24 Novembre 2009)

Merci mon petit


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2009)

Quelques p'tites paroles avant LE match...


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2009)

J'la connaissais pas, celle-là...   

[YOUTUBE]qyamj-OSyDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2009)

'reusement qu'elle a des amortisseurs intégrés, à défaut de protections...


----------



## Cleveland (27 Novembre 2009)

J'aimerai bien un avis de Bassou sur le match de demain .


----------



## Bassman (28 Novembre 2009)

Ca va être serré, très serré.

Je vois bien une 3ème victoire française pour cette tournée d'automne. Pour le score, soit les 2 équipes n'arrivent pas à se libérer et le jeu au pied (occupation du terrain) prend le pas sur le volume de jeu, soit ca s'envoi méchant dans une course à celui qui plantera le dernier essai.

Un p'tit essai de chabal en prime ? En fait non, plutôt un essai de Barcella


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Novembre 2009)

Je suis en attendant très impatient et je regarderai le match à minuit trente.. Et oui, en Malaisie 
aussi, ils diffusent les matches du quinze de France 
J'ai été très impressionné par le match contre les Samoas, car même si le test était plus facile (!), les français l'ont joué très sérieusement, en respectant l'adversaire. Et c'est ça qui me plait dans la gestion de Lièvrement.
J'espère un gros match et une troisième victoire française, pour marquer les esprits comme le dit si bien Chabal... Et j'attends aussi, même si ils gagnent, que les joueurs ne se sentent jamais favoris à l'avenir. Le pire piège français....


----------



## Cleveland (28 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca va être serré, très serré.
> 
> Je vois bien une 3ème victoire française pour cette tournée d'automne. Pour le score, soit les 2 équipes n'arrivent pas à se libérer et le jeu au pied (occupation du terrain) prend le pas sur le volume de jeu, soit ca s'envoi méchant dans une course à celui qui plantera le dernier essai.
> 
> Un p'tit essai de chabal en prime ? En fait non, plutôt un essai de Barcella





Merci Bassounet .


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2009)

Résultats d'aujourd'hui...
Irlande/Afrique du Sud... 15/10
Écosse/Argentine...  6/9
Italie/Samoa...  24/6


----------



## LeProf (28 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Résultats d'aujourd'hui...
> Irlande/Afrique du Sud... 15/10



Interessant ça ! je ne pensais pas les Irlandais capables de s'imposer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2009)

Chut ! Ça commence


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2009)

Bel essais Neo Zelandais


----------



## Cleveland (28 Novembre 2009)

La mêlée française miam miam


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2009)

ça ne fait que dropper coté français 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------




macinside a dit:


> Bel essais Neo Zelandais



bis :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------

ter :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Novembre 2009)

On a du mal mais j'avoue...c'est beau à voir en tout cas


----------



## Cleveland (28 Novembre 2009)

Encore un newbie qui connaît que dal au rugby ....

Beau match , j'aime !


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2009)

5 em essais des blacks ... :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

Une branlée ? :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Résultats d'aujourd'hui...
> Irlande/Afrique du Sud... 15/10
> Écosse/Argentine...  6/9
> Italie/Samoa...  24/6


+

Galles-Australie 12-33


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Une branlée ? :love:


Ils en avaient gardé sous le coude pour leurs copains français (une revanche ?).

Apparemment, certains joueurs ont retrouvé la forme : Sivivatu, Carter, Nonu et d'autres l'ont toujours, comme Muliaina.


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Encore un newbie qui connaît que dal au rugby ....


?!...


Rien à redire, toujours cette fichue impression que sur certains matchs, il y aura sempiternellement une planète d'écart entre le Nord et le Sud (quelles que soient les équipes)...
Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais que les Blacks gagne enfin une deuxième coupe du monde... :love:
À chaque fois ils se loupent en compétitions...


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2009)

Copie impeccable des blacks, ils nous ont étouffé comme on avait étouffé les Samoas&#8230;
Les français auront tenté jusqu'au bout. Pas de regret à avoir, les NZ étaient juste meilleur hier soir.


Pas grand chose à dire, à part l'arbitre qui a été un peu brouillon selon moi, il a fait de largement meilleur match..


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Novembre 2009)

Respect quand on les voit jouer comme cela (les All Blacks et nos Bleus).
Dommage qu'ils aient perdu.
Mais en même temps, je crains que si elle avait gagné, l'EDF se serait crue trop belle. 
Belle leçon de réalisme. 
Vivement le Tournoi


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Novembre 2009)

L'EDF devrait travailler et s'inspirer des handballeurs.
Ce sont pourtant deux sports qui se ressemblent dans l'esprit. Et les hanballeurs réussissent là où les rygbymen ne réussissent pas, à savoir, bien gérer la pression et gagner, gagner et encore gagner....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Novembre 2009)

Je pense qu'il n'y avait rien de plus à faire... je ne trouve pas que l'EDF ait démérité, mais samedi soir il n'y avait pas d'autre résultat possible, la réussite totale des blacks sur les touches, une exploitation immédiate des récupérations, le soutien immédiat des arrières... avec en plus une réussite absolue c'était l'état de grâce pour la Nouvelle Zélande.

Que de travail en perspective pour espérer les battre chez eux. 

Ce que j'aime au Rugby c'est que même après des défaites personne ne demande la tête du staff...

Bon maintenant il y a le Tournoi qui va bientôt débuter, on verra si on confirme les résultats contre l'AFS et les Samoa.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2009)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> L'EDF devrait travailler et s'inspirer des handballeurs.
> Ce sont pourtant deux sports qui se ressemblent dans l'esprit. Et les hanballeurs réussissent là où les rygbymen ne réussissent pas, à savoir, bien gérer la pression et gagner, gagner et encore gagner....




Encore un spécialiste à la petite semaine qui s'exprime.


Pardon, mais même si l'esprit de ces 2 sports peut connaître quelques rapprochements, c'est bien trop simpliste comme raisonnement.

Ensuite, je ne crois pas que l'équipe de france de rugby ait grand chose à envier niveau palmarès face au handball. Certes aucun titre en coupe du monde, mais bon si seul les titres te permet d'estimer le niveau de celle-ci, c'est très pauvre en connaissance rugbystique

Pour finir, gérer la pression quand il y a moins de paramètres (taille du terrain, taille des zones ou l'on peut marquer des points, nombres de joueurs, temps de jeu), c'est pas un secret, c'est plus facile.

Je ne dis pas ça pour amoindrir le palmarès ni la qualité de l'équipe de france de handball, mais bon, faut arrêter de vouloir comparer ce qui ne peut l'être.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Novembre 2009)

Ce sont des joueurs de rugby qui faisaient le rapprochement entre ces deux sports en terme et de collectif et d'esprit. 
Bien entendu que les deux sports sont foncièrement différents. 
Mais il n'en demeure pas moins que les handballeurs sont champions du monde 3 fois depuis les "barjots" de Barcelone. *Handball*
Je précise que je ne m'y connais encore moins en Handball qu'en Rugby... C'est juste un rapprochement que je fais entre différentes lectures et rencontres faites.
Maintenant, c'ets mon avis et je le partage


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2009)

Oui oui. De toutes les coupes du monde de rugby(beaucoup moins qu'en hand), la france a toujours fini dans le carré de tête, sauf en 1991.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Novembre 2009)

Oui, mais là où ça coince, c'est qu'ils gagnent s'ils sont outsider. Et qu'après, ils passent au travers de la finale. C'est là je trouve qu'il manque un petit quelque chose.
C'est ce que voulais dire lors d'un précédent message:



Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Respect quand on les voit jouer comme cela (les All Blacks et nos Bleus).
> Dommage qu'ils aient perdu.
> Mais en même temps, je crains que si elle avait gagné, l'EDF se serait crue trop belle.
> Belle leçon de réalisme.
> Vivement le Tournoi


----------



## yret (30 Novembre 2009)

Moi ce que je retiens c'est que les Blacks ont encore passé près de 40 points et 5 essais aux français ... et que les autres équipes européennes ont mieux résisté (cf angleterre notamment) ...

Il me semble tout de même que, moralement, les français ont du mal à tenir suivant l'entame du match ... (comme cet essai parti de la mêlée le long de la ligne ... personne de ce côté chez les français ...) 

C'est dommage car cette équipe de France a de beaux atouts à faire valoir ...


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2009)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Oui, mais là où ça coince, c'est qu'ils gagnent s'ils sont outsider. Et qu'après, ils passent au travers de la finale. C'est là je trouve qu'il manque un petit quelque chose.
> C'est ce que voulais dire lors d'un précédent message:



Faut arrêter la fumette. L'équipe de france n'est pas, et n'a jamais été un "outsider" du rugby.
Elle fait parti des 5 premières nations depuis toujours.

Après, un match comme Samedi, ils sont passé à travers. Ca arrive, et ça me gonfle de lire ce genre de conneries comme de lire les pages de l'équipe.

Après l'afrique du sud, c'était la génération prodige de lièvremont, aujourd'hui c'est moules qui supportent pas la pression.


J'ai eu un des joueurs au téléphone hier soir. Ils ont mal à la gueule, parce qu'ils se sont fait allumer de partout sans trop comprendre pourquoi. Ça jouait à 4,000 à l'heure, ils n'ont rien pu faire.

Et comme je le disais dans un autre post, c'est pas l'équipe de france qui a été mauvaise, c'est la NZ qui les a étouffé dès le début du jeu, comme on a fait exploser les Samoa.
Le score ne révèle pas la différence de niveau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------




yret a dit:


> Moi ce que je retiens c'est que les Blacks ont encore passé près de 40 points et 5 essais aux français ... et que les autres équipes européennes ont mieux résisté (cf angleterre notamment) ...



Ouais Et on est les seuls à avoir toisé les Sudaf et les Samoa.

Les anglais ? C'est normal, ils ne jouent pas, ils laissent pourrir le jeu. Ca n'a jamais été une équipe qui a beaucoup scoré, qui fait tout sur sa défense et le pourrissage de jeu adverse. Alors forcément, ils prennent jamais 40 pions, mais ils ne les mettent pas non plus.

La france, si.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h03 ----------

C'était mieux quand le rugby n'était pas grand public&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Bassou,

Mais,

Ne trouves tu pas que Lievremont et consorts ont un peu raté le recadrage à la mi temps :
je m'explique : Face aux sudafs, les français étaient super en cannes, ils ont joué sur le physique et ils leur ont fait mal à tous les impacts... les samoans, n'en parlons même pas... Mais là, dès la 5ème minute on voyait que le combat ne serait pas à l'avantage des français, donc le jeu aurait du tourner au large et proposer de trouver des trous sur les ailes, comme les blacks le proposaient.

Mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2009)

Le soucis, c'est que les joueurs se sont fait miner psychologiquement. Le défi physique, ils y étaient. Le jeu au large, ils en ont fait, mais la défense black a été irréprochable.

Les 2 seuls qui ont réussi des choses ont été Jauzion et David, mais les déchirures dans le rideaux black se colmate tellement vite&#8230; Et ça psychologiquement, c'est terrible. Quand tu essayes, et que ça ne passe pas, au début tu essayes de retrouver tes basiques, les avant s'y sont fatigué, et du coup l'EdF s'est délité au cours du match.


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2009)

Cela étant, il n'y a pas de quoi s'affoler non plus. 
Les Néo-Zélandais étaient sur un nuage, samedi soir, et ils se sont donné les moyens de cette victoire en utilisant toutes leurs ressources [qui sont, certes, nombreuses].
Mais je pense que c'était avec un petit esprit revanchard et qu'ils avaient une motivation maximale.

Malgré tout, ce n'est qu'un match et on sait qu'ils ne peuvent être à ce niveau sur l'ensemble des matchs d'une coupe du monde. Deux ans avant qu'ils ne perdent face à la France en coupe du monde, ils avaient proprement étrillé le XV de France à Lyon et à Paris.

Les journalistes ont une mémoire bien courte : il y a quelques mois, les Blacks perdaient trois [!!] matchs d'affilée face aux Springboks. Et là, une victoire du XV de France sur les Springboks, une défaite face aux Blacks et ces derniers redeviennent la meilleure équipe du monde !

C'est n'importe quoi.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Novembre 2009)

Je te cite Bassman "Faut arrêter la fumette. L'équipe de france n'est pas, et n'a jamais été un "outsider" du rugby.
Elle fait parti des 5 premières nations depuis toujours."
1999 et 2007 contre qui l'EDF a gagné en demi et n'a pas concrétisé en finale? Les All Blacks. L'EDF était outsider (je maintiens même si ça ne te plaît pas). Et c'est dans cette situation qu'elle est la plus dangereuse. Les adversaires savent qu'elle est capable du meilleur quand elle est dos au mur, condamnée à l'exploit. 
En 2003, ce n'est pas passé même si ils n'étaient pas favoris contre l'Angleterre 
D'autre part, je n'ai jamais dit que les français étaient mauvais, bien au contraire. Relis ce que j'ai écrit.
Je te cite encore "Le soucis, c'est que les joueurs se sont fait miner psychologiquement."
C'est exactement ce que pensais dans le parallèle que j'ai eu l'audace de faire précédemment
Et pour finir "Encore un spécialiste à la petite semaine qui s'exprime."
Tu vois, c'est con. Je vis en Malaisie et je discute rugby avec des NZ, des australiens etc. Et j'avais dans l'idée de discuter rugby de façon simple avec de vrais amateurs mais cette fois en français (pour changer) et entre MacUser Friendly.
Me serais-je trompé?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2009)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> 1999 et 2007 contre qui l'EDF a gagné en demi et n'a pas concrétisé en finale? Les All Blacks. L'EDF était outsider (je maintiens même si ça ne te plaît pas).



Non. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a battu 2 fois en coupe du monde que l'on peut tirer ce genre de conclusions. Sur l'ensemble des parcours, en 2007, la NZ a remporté tous ses matchs, la france remporte le tournois. Leur rencontre en quart est un gros choc, mais il n'y a que la presse pour donner l'étiquette de favori et d'outsider.

Oui, la saison complète 2007 aurait pu sacrer les NZ pour leur saison monstrueuse, mais ce sont des matchs couperets qui font la coupe du monde. Le match d'un soir ne sera jamais celui du lendemain.





> Et c'est dans cette situation qu'elle est la plus dangereuse. Les adversaires savent qu'elle est capable du meilleur quand elle est dos au mur, condamnée à l'exploit.


Foutaise. Les joueurs n'ont pas le temps, ni suffisament d'influx nerveux à mettre dans ce genre de chose avant un match. Ils bossent pour leur match, le prépare du mieux qu'ils peuvent. C'était vrai avant le professionalisme. La génération française qui a fait la 1ere CdM était de ceux là, mais ça n'est plus vrai depuis plus de 15 ans.



> En 2003, ce n'est pas passé même si ils n'étaient pas favoris contre l'Angleterre
> D'autre part, je n'ai jamais dit que les français étaient mauvais, bien au contraire. Relis ce que j'ai écrit.
> Je te cite encore "Le soucis, c'est que les joueurs se sont fait miner psychologiquement."
> C'est exactement ce que pensais dans le parallèle que j'ai eu l'audace de faire précédemment


Non, ca n'a rien à voir.
Entre : 
- se faire étouffer au cours d'un match parce que l'équipe adverse arrive à te bloquer tout ce que tu tentes, et qui en plus provoque la chance, qui fait que tu t'épuises sans pouvoir contenir
Et
- avoir un complèxe d'infériorité, ou de supériorité.

Il y a une différence de taille.

C'est la première qui s'est passé Samedi soir.
Le dernier pêcher d'orgueil de l'EdF, c'est l'argentine en ouverture de la CdM2007, on ne les pensait pas arrivé à ce niveau, et pourtant les français avaient une équipe pour être champion du monde. La victoire contre la NZ a laissé des marques et les choix tactiques n'ont pas permis d'aller au bout, mais le fond était là, et tous les spécialistes se sont accordé à le dire (même à demi mot pour ceux qui ne pouvaient piffer Laporte).



> Et pour finir "Encore un spécialiste à la petite semaine qui s'exprime."
> Tu vois, c'est con. Je vis en Malaisie et je discute rugby avec des NZ, des australiens etc. Et j'avais dans l'idée de discuter rugby de façon simple avec de vrais amateurs mais cette fois en français (pour changer) et entre MacUser Friendly.
> Me serais-je trompé?


J'ai une expérience du haut niveau dans ce sport, suffisamment pour connaître nombre de personne de l'équipe de france, et avoir même joué avec certains, dans le groupe france.

Que nos avis divergent sur la manière de concevoir une tactique, ou la manière de jouer, oui, c'est normal. Mais tirer des conclusions sur ce qui n'est pas, je suis désolé mais moi ça passe pas, et c'est ce que font 90% des médias.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2009)

Le capitaine des Blacks a aussi bien très bien joué stratégiquement en choisissant de jouer contre le vent en première mi-temps et avec le vent en deuxième mi-temps. Ça n'a sûrement pas aidé les Français à conserver leur fraîcheur. Souffle coupé par le vent froid soufflant, ce jour-là, relativement fort au point de dévier les ballons.


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2009)

À propos de classement...


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2009)

Ça commence ce soir...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2009)

Gros match en perspective demain : Rambouillet vs Marcoussis pour les mini-poussins


----------



## kisco (12 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça commence ce soir...



Quelqu'un a vu le match Munster - Perpignan ? Comment c'était ?
Vu le score, ça devait être chaud, non ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Décembre 2009)

Très très beau match.

Munster, que des points au pied, Perpignan que des essai de filou en contre.
Un arbitre un peu à sens unique sur le jeu au sol quand même.

Mais bon, le Munster envoi dur, et perpignan n'a pas démérité.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Décembre 2009)

Muster vs Perpignan pas diffusé ici, mais je vais regarder le Stage Français dans 20 minutes (car celui là est diffusé)


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2009)

Bon... :mouais:
USAP battu, Stade Français battu, Toulouse battu...
Brive aussi ce soir ?!...
Et Clermont demain ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

... et les mini-poussins de Rambouillet battus par ceux de Nozay et ceux de Marcoussis, malgré un essai du clône n° 3


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> ... et les mini-poussins de Rambouillet battus par ceux de Nozay et ceux de Marcoussis, malgré un essai du clône n° 3



Arf


----------



## yret (13 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais Et on est les seuls à avoir toisé les Sudaf et les Samoa.
> 
> Les anglais ? C'est normal, ils ne jouent pas, ils laissent pourrir le jeu. Ca n'a jamais été une équipe qui a beaucoup scoré, qui fait tout sur sa défense et le pourrissage de jeu adverse. Alors forcément, ils prennent jamais 40 pions, mais ils ne les mettent pas non plus.



Pour les Samoa, c'est bien mais on les a toujours "toisé". OK pour la perf contre les Sudaf par contre.

Pour les anglais, je suis assez d'accord sur leur type de jeu mais ils ont réussi à maintes reprises à scorer au-delà des 40 points .
Ils réservent, à mon avis, le "pourrissage du jeu" à des équipes comme la France ou l'Australie et cela fonctionne régulièrement ... surtout après une excellente perf française par exemple ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2009)

Commencent à me casser les couilles sérieusement ces anglais de Leicester à mettre systématiquement quelqu'un dans la course des Clermontois sur un ballon haut pour empêcher de monter sur le receptionneur&#8230; 

Et l'arbitre n'a pas vraiment envie de les voir&#8230;


----------



## LeProf (13 Décembre 2009)

Je rentre juste pour voir la fin du match ....'tain, je n'aimerai pas être à la place des joueurs sur le terrain .... il neige !!  

Ca doit cailler sec.

Edit: Mince en 1 minute, 2 essais de Leicester


----------



## Cleveland (13 Décembre 2009)

Ce match est fou mais ce match me plaît


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2009)

outch c'te fin de match&#8230;


Bon accessoirement, l'arbitre accorde 2 essais pour Leicester qui n'y sont pas (un pied en touche et une passe en avant).


----------



## LeProf (13 Décembre 2009)

Ce match est fou .... la dernière action .... pfiou c'était moins une  !


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2009)

6 mois...


----------



## Cleveland (18 Décembre 2009)

Justifiée réellement ? 

Je n'ai pas vu l'action


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2009)

C'est beaucoup. J'aurais vu huit semaines ou trois mois maxi.
D'un autre côté, ils veulent sans doute faire un exemple envers ces saligauds de Français.


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2009)

Non, c'est juste. Le geste est là, c'est une fourchette, une vraie.

[youtube]uVO8Ugcnkxg[/youtube]


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

Le Stade Français fait appel...


----------



## greggorynque (24 Décembre 2009)

Pour la sanction, je pense que Julien Dupuis la mérite ! 

Sinon j'ai fait le deplacement 0 leicester la semaine dernière (famille sur place) et rigolez, mais tout le monde faisait des commentaires sur la sanction de dupuis !

Et très bon match, moins débridé, mais quelle défense des clermontois. mention spéciale pour Morgan Parra, qui à fait le kamikaze malgré le contrat que les joueurs adverses avaient manifestement mis sur sa pogne...

Je suis dégouté de l'essai casquette à la fin qui prive Clermont d'une victoire qui paraissais inéluctable, et dégouté de l'en-avant non sifflé sur le premier éssai... 

Cela dit c'est la vie, et j'ai passé un super moment dans ce beau stade, ou Clermont à pris le Bonus qui leur permet d'être les maitres de leur destin (si ils gagnent tout, ils sont 1er sur à 100%)


----------



## sc3fab (8 Janvier 2010)

Un post simplement pour trouver un peu de réconfort, demain je vais au SDF voir SF vs Biarritz, je vais me les peler grave  

Un prono ??


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2010)

-5º C.


----------



## sc3fab (11 Janvier 2010)

*Faux*

-3 seulement !

mais ça valait le coup qd même, tribune basse rang 24, c'est qd même plus sympa que d'être perché en tribune haute avec le vent dans la gle


----------



## Bladrak (12 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> *Faux*
> 
> -3 seulement !
> 
> mais ça valait le coup qd même, tribune basse rang 24, c'est qd même plus sympa que d'être perché en tribune haute avec le vent dans la g&#8230;le



N'empêche la Cléopatre qui a amené le ballon devait se les peler quand même 
Mais on pouvait pas voir ses tétons pointer...


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

Sélection Tournoi...


----------



## Gronounours (20 Janvier 2010)

Je suis pas fan de plusieurs choix.


Marconnet : Pouah !
Estebanez : Bon choix, il est en forme avec brive.
Bastarreaux : Hum&#8230; Je suis pas fan de ce joueur, dans le même registre, je préfère largement Yann David.
Boyet : Trop irrégulier selon moi.
Palisson : Euh&#8230; Pourquoi ne pas attendre de le sélectionner quand il aura acheté un cerveau ?

Grand dommage que Barcella soit blessé


----------



## Bombigolo (21 Janvier 2010)

Et Atoub ? il est pas sur la liste ? 

Ça devient n'importe quoi  :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2010)

Toulouse qualifié pour le 1/4 de H Cup recevra le Stade Français à domicile.


----------



## kisco (25 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Toulouse qualifié pour le 1/4 de H Cup recevra le Stade Français à domicile.



s'achemine-t-on vers une finale 100% française ou 100% irlandaise ?


----------



## sc3fab (25 Janvier 2010)

kisco a dit:


> s'achemine-t-on vers une finale 100% française ou 100% irlandaise ?



voir une final France / Ireland avec un pied d'un joueur Français ! :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2010)

kisco a dit:


> s'achemine-t-on vers une finale 100% française ou 100% irlandaise ?



A suivre.


----------



## sc3fab (26 Janvier 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Ça devient n'importe quoi  :rateau:



et c'est repartie, il commence vraiment à nous faire cher les rosbeefs !!  

  dur dur de rester zen  :hein:


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> et c'est repartie, il commence vraiment à nous faire cher les rosbeefs !!
> 
> dur dur de rester zen  :hein:



Ils faut trouver un moyen de gagner face aux Français......


----------



## sc3fab (26 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ils faut trouver un moyen de gagner face aux Français......



Ha oui c'est vrai, les méchants sont les Français, question d'habitude !!  :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est la dessus qu'on est un peu couillon.

Faut que nous aussi on se mette à citer systématiquement les anglais à la faute. L'ERC pleurerai, et les anglais avec.


----------



## sc3fab (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est la dessus qu'on est un peu couillon.
> 
> Faut que nous aussi on se mette à citer systématiquement les anglais à la faute. L'ERC pleurerai, et les anglais avec.



C'est pas faux mais on ne peut pas rentrée dans ce jeu là, on a tout a perdre, les instances du rugby sont gérer par les anglo-saxons, cela deviendrait un enfer pour nous !


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

Ca l'est déjà, et ce, depuis le début, donc pourquoi ce priver ?


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2010)

Il y a aussi un joueur britannique cité pour _stamping_, non ?


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

Il va l'être automatiquement, puisqu'il a pris un rouge sec pendant le cours du match.


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2010)

Mérité, d'ailleurs.


----------



## sc3fab (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Il va l'être automatiquement, puisqu'il a pris un rouge sec pendant le cours du match.



ok mais combien il va prendre ?? 

Rappelez vous l'australien John Smit pour sa manchette sur Thion (fracture du larynx) combien il a prit !?  :mouais: 

Les dés sont pipés


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> ok mais combien il va prendre ??
> 
> Rappelez vous l'australien John Smit pour sa manchette sur Thion (fracture du larynx) combien il a prit !?  :mouais:
> 
> Les dés sont pipés


C'est un Sud Africain et c'était sur Rougerie, dans mes souvenirs...


----------



## sc3fab (27 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est un Sud Africain et c'était sur Rougerie, dans mes souvenirs...



 sorry à moitié trompé c'est bien le sudaf, _j'm'ai induit en erreur_

Rougerie c'était encore autre chose, je l'avais oublié, un Clermont vs Wasps, il est violemment percuté au larynx par le talonneur anglais Phil Greening


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2010)

Beau match Castres/SF hier soir, j'ai pas canal mais étant à l'hôtel j'ai profité de ce beau spectacle. Les Parisiens ne sont que l'ombre d'eux même.....


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2010)

Le rose est bien pâlichon, en effet.


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Clermont a perdu, aussi, et sans bonus défensif !...


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2010)

Toulouse joue ce soir......on verra si leur prestation en top14 est équivalente à leur prestation en HCup car pour l'instant c'est pas le cas.


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

Résultats de cette journée...


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2010)

Rien de bien trascendant du côté de Toulouse.


----------



## Gronounours (29 Janvier 2010)

Ouais, mais un match ca se fait avec 2 équipes, et c'est pas Albi qui aide à avoir un beau match&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

Pis le terrain ressemblait plus à une auge à cochons... :rateau:
Qu'à une pelouse taillée à l'anglaise...
Par contre l'humidité ambiante aurait pû être anglaise, elle !...


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...Par contre l'humidité ambiante aurait pû être anglaise, elle !...




On est dans le  Sud Ouest....côté humidité on a rien à envier au british.


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2010)

Ah ben qu'est-ce que je devrais dire, moi alors ?!.... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> On est dans le  Sud Ouest....côté humidité on a rien à envier au british.


c'est p'têt pour ça qu'il s'y sont tant plus pendant quelques siècles et qu'ils y reviennent maitenant


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est p'têt pour ça qu'il s'y sont tant plus pendant quelques siècles et qu'ils y reviennent maitenant



Ca se peux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2010)

qu'on ne me dise pas qu'Agen ne fait rien pour redevenir un grand club de l'élite : la preuve
http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/pro-d2/2009-2010/agen-cherche-une-mascotte_sto2205231/flashnews.shtml

Petit_Louis


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

Super important la mascotte.


----------



## sc3fab (2 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/pro-d2/2009-2010/agen-cherche-une-mascotte_sto2205231/flashnews.shtml



c'est marrant cette volonté de toujours nommé les mascottes avec  ix

Ca me rappelle un bon moment de rigolade


----------



## yumenosoko (2 Février 2010)

C'est pas le petit fils à footix Astérix et Saint _Vergétorix_  ? C'est vrai ça fait très gaulois tout ça 

J'y participerais bien en tout cas.


----------



## sc3fab (2 Février 2010)

Un peu de sérieux siouplait !!  

Le tournoi commence samedi (dimanche pour la France à Murrayfield 16H), la compo des Ecossais, 
gros match en vue le samedi, les anglais contre les gallois, à voir la bataille des avants


----------



## sc3fab (3 Février 2010)

Compo du XV de départ : 

Le XV de départ tricolore.- Poitrenaud (Toulouse) ; Rougerie (Clermont), Bastareaud (Paris), Jauzion (Toulouse), Fall (Bayonne) ; (o) Trinh-Duc (Montpellier), (m) Parra (Clermont) ; Dusautoir (Toulouse), Harinordoquy (Biarritz), Ouedraogo (Montpellier) ; Nallet (racing-Metro), Papé (Paris) ; Mas (Perpignan), Servat (Toulouse), Domingo (Clermont).

Remplaçants : Szarzewski (Paris), Ducalcon (Castres), Pierre (Clermont), Bonnaire (Clermont), Elissalde (Toulouse), Marty (Perpignan), Clerc (Toulouse).

23e homme : Marconnet (Paris).

je le trouve bien, hormis Papé peut être


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2010)

J'aurais peut-être mis Elissalde en titulaire mais bon on verra dimanche le résultat.


----------



## sc3fab (4 Février 2010)

AÏE AÏE AÏE


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> AÏE AÏE AÏE




Effectivement :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> AÏE AÏE AÏE




Ça, ça craint.... il peut très bien faire perdre le match, à tout moment... c'est beau.


----------



## Lalis (6 Février 2010)

Il lui arrive (est arrivé ?) aussi de très bien jouer, d'être inspiré et d'apporter beaucoup à l'équipe.
C'est plutôt son côté imprévisible qui est préoccupant.
Et puis s'il est à un poste-clé, la destinée du match et de l'équipe ne repose quand même pas sur lui seul. On peut accorder crédit aux entraineurs d'avoir réfléchi et travaillé ces calculs.


----------



## Gronounours (6 Février 2010)

Il n'est que remplaçant. C'est toujours ça de sauvé.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2010)

Bon, j'vous d'mande pas un prono pour Irlande/Italie... 
Mais pour Galles/Angleterre ?!...
(les titulaires de la première ligne galloise sont à l'infirmerie... :hein: )


----------



## Gronounours (6 Février 2010)

Pas evident Galles/Angleterre a pronostiquer&#8230;

Les 2 équipes sont en difficultées, mais je pense que les anglais avec leur jue pourris vont l'emporter&#8230; aux tirs au but :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2010)

En plus c'est Angleterre/Galles... :hein:


----------



## sc3fab (6 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> En plus c'est Angleterre/Galles... :hein:



Ouai donc à la piaule avec les Anglais...   je me lance, 15 points de diff pour eux


----------



## Gronounours (6 Février 2010)

Bon l'italie toujours aussi bordélique, mais des irlandais pas très reluisants. Les points marqués ne sont que grâce aux erreurs  des italiens et pas sur une construction des irlandais&#8230;

Dommage que tout l'acquis avec Berbizier soit perdu pour les italiens :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Moi je dirais vainqueur Pays de Galles.....avec un espoir secret de battre ces anglais .


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

Bon ben j'ai perdu. Angleterre - Pays de Galles 30-17....dommage.


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2010)

Ben le Bastareaud, quand il n'a pas de table de nuit sur son chemin, il n'est pas facile à arrêter


----------



## Lalis (7 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben le Bastareaud, quand il n'a pas de table de nuit sur son chemin, il n'est pas facile à arrêter


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Février 2010)

sympa comme match.

par contre la pelouse...


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

J'ai pas vu le match, c'était bon de la part des Français ?


----------



## Lalis (7 Février 2010)

Bah... Oui et non. 
Très gros pack, conquérant en mêlée (d'ailleurs, l'arbitre qui fait rejouer alors que le pilier gauche écossais va au sol systématiquement pour ne pas reculer... :hein.
D'excellents ballons portés.
Une grosse défense près de la ligne.
En revanche j'ai été moins convaincue par certaines passes en bout de ligne, et j'ai trouvé que l'attaque écossaise perçait vraiment souvent.
Je demande à être emballée, et j'attends de voir ce que ça va donner lors du prochain match... contre l'Irlande :afraid:
Comme disait Romuald à la mi-temps, heureusement que Bastareaud jouait et avait quelque chose à prouver... Cela dit Harinordoquy et Domingo font un très très gros match.
Et ça m'a fait mal au cur pour Rougerie qu'il soit obligé de sortir au bout de 3 minutes. On voit bien sur la passe en bout de ligne que sa main ne répond pas, qu'il ne peut la lever...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai pas vu le match, c'était bon de la part des Français ?



Ouaip... une superbe première ligne qui va, j'espère, faire pleurer les Rosbifs...


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2010)

Je ne les ai pas trouvés transcendants. Grosse puissance, oui, mais des boulevards ouverts à l'adversaire. J'avais l'impression qu'ils se cherchaient un peu, une sensation de brouillon, d'inachevé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaip... une superbe première ligne qui va, j'espère, faire pleurer les Rosbifs...


Malheureusement, les rosbifs ont vu le match...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2010)

Je les ai trouvé approximatif au niveau jeu : manque de lucidité, de rapidité et une série d'erreur dans les passes. Un peu trop brouillon pour tenir le choc face à des équipes plus fortes. Je passe sur les chandelles de Michalak, qui s'il avait quelque chose à prouver sur ce match, est passé à côté. Il faut dire que prudemment il a été convié à entrer lorsque le score était de 9/18, ce qui avait de bonnes chances de nous éviter une remontée écossaise. Il a pourtant été, à une époque, un très bon numéro 10... 
il me semble que pour une équipe rafistolée, vues les blessures des uns et des autres, ils ne s'en sont pas si mal sorti. De plus, ils ont remarquablement labouré le terrain  

J'attends l'avis d'un spécialiste : Gronounours


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

OK, merci à tous, donc on verra contre les Irlandais samedi prochain. Pour Michalak, c'était, malheureusement, un peu courru d'avance .....


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaip... une superbe première ligne qui va, j'espère, faire pleurer les Rosbifs...



Je suis d'accord, on peut perdre contre tous les autres, mais il faut écraser la rose... et je parle poliment...


----------



## Gronounours (8 Février 2010)

Bon match contrôlé des français. Faut pas oublier que les écossais jouent vite, très vite, ce que la télé ne rend pas forcément bien. D'où les nombreux passages dans le rideaux autour de Jauzion-Bastareaud. Ils manquaient encore de repères, cela devrait aller mieux contre l'Irlande.

Un match solide du paquet d'avant, à tel point que l'arbitre n'a pas su arbitrer réellement la domination française (Mêlée désaxée ? Non monsieur, mêlée tournée, introduction pour la france du coup).

Une animation offensive correcte jusqu'à la mi-temps, et ensuite quasi nulle. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'ils n'ont pas voulu prendre de risque face à une équipe joueuse jusqu'au bout. 

Pis putain, quel champs de patate peint en vert pour faire semblant qu'il y a de l'herbe :affraid:

Dommage pour Rougerie, qui s'est envoyé comme un mort de faim sur ses 3 seules actions offensives comme défensives. Vraiment dommage pour sa compression nerveuse, parce que je pense qu'il était en état de grâce.

Michalak&#8230; pas de commentaire.

Bref. Efficace, qui donne confiance pour attaquer l'irlande qui ne m'a pas convaincu du tout face à l'italie. Mais méfiance, c'est toujours difficile de jouer les italiens tant ils sont bordéliques.


Pour l'angleterre. Euh&#8230;Même pathétique, ils gagnent :sleep:


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

Etat de Rougerie justement, il sera là contre les vert  ? Car il a fait une superbe entame de match (mais beaucoup trop courte) que j'ai entendu via la radio.


----------



## Lalis (8 Février 2010)

Christophe31, les meilleurs moments des matches sont en ligne par ex là (mais pas Ecosse-France :mouais, et tu peux voir les rencontres en totalité en VOD sur le site de France 2. Il te faut juste installer Silverlight sur ton ordi, mais ça t'est proposé automatiquement.
Bon spectacle !


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

Lalis a dit:


> Christophe31, les meilleurs moments des matches sont en ligne par ex là (mais pas Ecosse-France :mouais, et tu peux voir les rencontres en totalité en VOD sur le site de France 2. Il te faut juste installer Silverlight sur ton ordi, mais ça t'est proposé automatiquement.
> Bon spectacle !



Merci de l'info.


----------



## fpoil (8 Février 2010)

Disons que pour une entame de tournoi, c'était pas mal... Parce que bon, les 1er matchs de tournoi de l'équipe de France c'est souvent bordélique voir parfois catastrophique... là pas vraiment eu peur mais pas vraiment enthousiasmé...


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2010)

Ce n'est jamais que l'Écosse, et le premier match du tournoi : il faut travailler sur la durée et ne pas se fatiguer excessivement contre les équipes faibles. Pour le spectacle, on verra plus tard.

L'état d'esprit du XV de France m'a semblé irréprochable. La conquête impressionnante (beaucoup de _turnovers_ en faveur des Français, la touche quasi sans faille, sans parler de la mêlée ...), la défense musclée et compacte. Bon premier match.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Février 2010)

C'était nul niveau jeu, heureusement qu'il y avait les écossais pour proposer un minimum de jeu aux spectateurs.


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5384062 a dit:
			
		

> C'était nul niveau jeu, heureusement qu'il y avait les écossais pour proposer un minimum de jeu aux spectateurs.



Je suis d'accord, et je trouve que ça manquait franchement d'engagement. Normalement, l'équipe de France aurait du écraser le match vers la 50ème minute, au moment ou la supériorité physique devait se transcender... et non seulement ce ne fût pas le cas, de plus les Ecossais les ont carrément empêché de jouer dès ce moment (plus un seul point marqué...). ça ne me parait pas de si bon augure. certes, c'était chez eux, certes c'était le premier match, mais après il y aura du plus gros à jouer, tout ça pour finir avec un match en bois (de type 6-9 contre les Anglais)... je sens que ça craint.


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2010)

Liévremont critique l'arbitrage d'Ecosse-France


----------



## Gronounours (8 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Liévremont critique l'arbitrage d'Ecosse-France



Et il a entièrement raison.


----------



## sc3fab (9 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Liévremont critique l'arbitrage d'Ecosse-France



Surpris  

D'accord avec lui mais je croyais que le sélectionneur avait consigne de ne jamais critiqué l'arbitrage surtout anglo-saxon !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Surpris
> 
> D'accord avec lui mais je croyais que le sélectionneur avait consigne de ne jamais critiqué l'arbitrage surtout anglo-saxon !!



Au rugby, on ne critique pas l'arbitrage sinon il ne resterait plus rien de l'arbitre.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

Alors qu'au foot, on considère que l'arbitre fait parti du jeu, la preuve...    

[youtube]3001vNLm2Hg[/youtube]

Alors qu'au rugby, sport fair-play par excellence, l'arbitre n'a pas un tel statut, le pauvre.    

[youtube]RAIUgqy2sqA[/youtube]


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2010)

Forfaits...


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Forfaits...




Dommage pour Rougerie


----------



## sc3fab (10 Février 2010)

La compo contre les Irlandais au SDF


----------



## Gronounours (10 Février 2010)

Nous au PSG, on est des gros cons


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2010)

Je ne connais pas les tenants et les aboutissants de cette histoire.

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi (pour l'ensemble de leur oeuvre) !


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2010)

Surtout, comment ça se passait quand il n'y avait pas le SdF et que, entre autres, les 5 Nations se déroulaient au Parc ?

Tartuffes !


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Nous au PSG, on est des gros cons


Ils ne changent pas....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Février 2010)

Je ne vois pas où est le problème puisque c'est Toulouse qui va gagner


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5386978 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas où est le problème puisque c'est Toulouse qui va gagner




Tout à fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ils ne changent pas....



Ils sont dans une belle dynamique de défaite au PSG, imagine si le Stade Français gagne sur leur terrain !


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ce qu'il advient de Picamolles???


----------



## Gronounours (11 Février 2010)

c'est quoi la question exactement ?


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Février 2010)

Je ne le vois pas sur les feuilles de match, et je trouve ça étonnant... donc je me demandais si il était blessé ou mort, ou devenu coureur cycliste...


----------



## greggorynque (11 Février 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ce qu'il advient de Picamolles???



Je ne sais pas mais entre un Ouedraogo inexistant et un Harinordoquy en yoyo (dussautoir comme d'hab, très bon en défense mais je ne le trouve pas bon en attaque), j'aimerais VRAIMENT revoir bonnaire en 8 et Picamolles en 6 ou 7 !!!

sinon pour l'Irlande, trinh duc va enfin nous servir, car attaquer la ligne comme un veau, contre l'Irlande ca peux porter ses fruits puisque o'garra ne sait pas plaquer !

Sinon je suis personellement inquiet de la performance de nos 3/4 centres contre la paire O'Driscoll - D'Arcy qui demande de la discipline en défense, et Bastareau défendant toujours 6 mètres devant ses coéquipiers, s'il rate son tampon, c'est à double tranchant !!!

Clermont va rencontrer la même paire de centre en Hcup, si Joubert n'est pas remis ils vont en chier !!!

Sinon je cherche toujours des places pour le Stade de France (3) si quelqu'un connais un tuyau ce serais génial !!!


----------



## Bladrak (11 Février 2010)

En parlant du Stade de France promo à partir de 10h


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Février 2010)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais entre un *Ouedraogo inexistant* et un Harinordoquy en yoyo (dussautoir comme d'hab, très bon en défense mais je ne le trouve pas bon en attaque), j'aimerais VRAIMENT revoir bonnaire en 8 et Picamolles en 6 ou 7 !!!
> 
> sinon pour l'Irlande, trinh duc va enfin nous servir, car attaquer la ligne comme un veau, contre l'Irlande ca peux porter ses fruits puisque o'garra ne sait pas plaquer !
> 
> ...



Je ne peux pas te laisser dire ça, je pense que c'est fulgence qui a effectué le plus de plaquages contre les écossais (il faudrait trouver les stats du staff), donc je vois mal comment tu peux dire qu'il est inexistant...


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2010)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais entre un Ouedraogo inexistant et un Harinordoquy en yoyo (dussautoir comme d'hab, très bon en défense mais je ne le trouve pas bon en attaque), j'aimerais VRAIMENT revoir bonnaire en 8 et Picamolles en 6 ou 7 !!!
> 
> sinon pour l'Irlande, trinh duc va enfin nous servir, car attaquer la ligne comme un veau, contre l'Irlande ca peux porter ses fruits puisque o'garra ne sait pas plaquer !
> 
> Sinon je suis personellement inquiet de la performance de nos 3/4 centres contre la paire O'Driscoll - D'Arcy qui demande de la discipline en défense, et Bastareau défendant toujours 6 mètres devant ses coéquipiers, s'il rate son tampon, c'est à double tranchant !!!


Et sinon, y'a t-il un joueur, ne serait-ce qu'un seul...
Qui trouve grâce à tes yeux ?!...


----------



## Gronounours (11 Février 2010)

Oula, tu nous a fait la totale idiotie là 



greggorynque a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais entre un Ouedraogo inexistant et un Harinordoquy en yoyo (dussautoir comme d'hab, très bon en défense mais je ne le trouve pas bon en attaque), j'aimerais VRAIMENT revoir bonnaire en 8 et Picamolles en 6 ou 7 !!!



Ouédraogo et Harinordoquy ont fait un très bon match contre l'écosse.
Le yoyo d'Harinordoquy, c'est juste parce qu'il a beaucoup enchainé les blessures. Entre 2 bobos, il est juste un des meilleurs à son poste, avec Picamolles en devenir.
Picamolles est un pur N°8 de formation.

Picamolles n'a pas été retenu dans le groupe des 23. C'est un choix de lièvremont, motivé par les derniers résultats des 2 numéro huit de l'équipe de france. Et comme en troisième ligne il veut un remplacant couteau suisse, c'est Bonnaire qui a été choisi (peut jouer 6,7 et 8).



> sinon pour l'Irlande, trinh duc va enfin nous servir, car attaquer la ligne comme un veau, contre l'Irlande ca peux porter ses fruits puisque o'garra ne sait pas plaquer !



O'Gara est un très bon plaqueur et défenseur. En revanche, ce qu'il ne fait pas, c'est attaquer la ligne comme Trinh Duc peut le faire.
Si effectivement je pense aussi qu'il s'agit là d'un atout pour la france, je suis loin de ton "analyse". Mais le physique est à l'avantage de Trinh Duc.



> Sinon je suis personellement inquiet de la performance de nos 3/4 centres contre la paire O'Driscoll - D'Arcy qui demande de la discipline en défense, et Bastareau défendant toujours 6 mètres devant ses coéquipiers, s'il rate son tampon, c'est à double tranchant !!!



C'est le principe de n'importe quelle défense inversée et en pointe. Un plaquage loupé et c'est le drame (sauf avec un second et troisième rideau défensif efficace, et on l'a grâce à poitreneau et nos 3ème lignes + Nallet).
Pour le reste, Jauzion et Basta l'ont dit et répété : Ils manquaient de repères sur ce premier match. Notamment sur la distance à mettre entre eux 2. Ces défauts là sont logique, ils n'ont jamais joué ensemble auparavant.
Je suis confiant sur ce point.



> Clermont va rencontrer la même paire de centre en Hcup, si Joubert n'est pas remis ils vont en chier !!!



Pas sûr du tout



> Sinon je cherche toujours des places pour le Stade de France (3) si quelqu'un connais un tuyau ce serais génial !!!



J'ai longtemps connu un tuyau d'arrosage, malheureusement, il est pété il y a peu (mon père l'a coupé avec sa tondeuse).


----------



## sc3fab (11 Février 2010)

Ouai en bref, chacun son idée du jeu et sa vision, par contre une chose est sur, on a pas de butteur    et ça c'est un problème


----------



## greggorynque (11 Février 2010)

Ben oui le 5 de devant, le 9, les ailiers, bastareau en attaque et le 15


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Ouai en bref, chacun son idée du jeu et sa vision, par contre une chose est sur, on a pas de butteur    et ça c'est un problème



Surtout face aux Anglais... pour les autres équipes, le problème devrait s'équilibrer, mais Wilko devrait être bien là, et bien entendu, si il est sur la feuille de match, ce sera pour nous faire chiier...


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Ouai en bref, chacun son idée du jeu et sa vision, par contre une chose est sur, on a pas de butteur    et ça c'est un problème


Les meilleurs buteurs en équipe de France sont les n°9, du moins, les plus réguliers...
Dupuis est suspendu... 
Ellissalde est blessé... 
Reste Parra... 


Les p'tits malins... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------




la(n)guille a dit:


> Surtout face aux Anglais... pour les autres équipes, le problème devrait s'équilibrer, mais Wilko devrait être bien là, et bien entendu, si il est sur la feuille de match, ce sera pour nous faire chiier...


Si Bastareaud pouvait lui faire un ou deux "p'tits" tampons...


----------



## sc3fab (12 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les meilleurs buteurs en équipe de France sont les n°9, du moins, les plus réguliers...
> Dupuis est suspendu...
> Ellissalde est blessé...
> Reste Parra...



quand je lis ça j'ai envie de pleurer  :rateau: :rateau:




tirhum a dit:


> Les p'tits malins...



De la provoc à l'état pur comme d'hab, mais nouveauté, on laisse pas passer   



tirhum a dit:


> Si Bastareaud pouvait lui faire un ou deux "p'tits" tampons...



Le pire est que c'est nous qui l'avons remit en forme    à Toulon, mais soit, il est bon, maintenant faut il qu'il tienne encore jusqu'à la fin du tournoi, car on les rencontre fin mars à la piaule, le calendrier nous est nettement favorable


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...
> 
> [/COLOR]Si Bastareaud pouvait lui faire un ou deux "p'tits" tampons...



Oh oui, quel pied ce serait... ce ne serait que revanche... remember Blanco.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Février 2010)

Disons que je suis un peu blasé de voir tout le monde s'enflammer après un match sincèrement aussi médiocre ! 

Je me rappelle les réactions de la France entière après notre victoire contre l'afrique du Sud, ou tout le monde disait que les africains avait été bon mais nous match énorme et tout... 

On a vu le résultat, on s'est fait *fesser* par les blacks, et ce malgré les plaquages de nos 3ème lattes. Qui sont très bon defensivement, mais pas tous excellents offensivement. Et je trouve que dussautoir n'est pas aussi parfait que tout le monde le dit, malgré ses réelles facultés de plaqueur fou !

Quand à O'gara, on ne peux VRAIMENT pas dire que ce soit un gros plaqueur. Comme James, ce sont des 10 à l'ancienne, qui joue loin de la ligne et évitent au maximum les contacts, et avoir trinh Duc en 10 face à eux, c'est en effet un atout face à des 10 comme cela !

Pour la defense inversée, je connais le principe :rateau: , mais le décalage excessif de Bastareau nous coute 2 éssais face aux anglais l'an dernier si je me rappelle bien... Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec toi, les repères vont venir, enfin on l'éspère !


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2010)

Les Blacks, on les bat quand il faut le faire (en coupe du monde ou chez eux ).

PS : je serais tenté de dire : malheureusement ...


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2010)

Didiou, la fin de match des Gallois ! Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont bu à la mi-temps, mais autant la première était laborieuse, autant la seconde fut plus inspirée. Par contre je ne m'attendais quand même pas à ces 10 dernières minutes.

Chapeau, messieurs.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Les Blacks, on les bat quand il faut le faire (en coupe du monde ou chez eux ).
> 
> PS : je serais tenté de dire : malheureusement ...



Ne croyez vous pas que c'est notre "p." d'orgueil de français qui fait qu'après un gros match tout le monde crie "aux meilleurs joueurs du monde" et les équipes suivantes arrivent comme des challengers "morts de faim" et nous tannent ... cf les anglais qui nous donnent une fessée systématiquement après nos "grands" matchs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

quel travail des avants sur ce premier essai ! Mais la meilleure condition physique semble être du côté des Irlandais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Aaah ces Toulousains... Putain-cong qu'est ce qu'ils sont fort

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

Faut pas être cardiaque... Mais quelle première mi-temps toutefois je ne ferai pas de pronostic  pour la suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

Nous voilà rassuré... Mais pour combien de temps ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2010)

Pour les sceptiques, apparemment "trouvé" un buteur même s'il a rencontré une seule fois le poteau. Est-il pardonnable selon vous ? 
Les Irlandais, même avec le vent de face avait de la ressource en 2e mi-temps ce qui me fait penser qu'il y a encore des réglages à faire. Mais faire des réglages avec une succession de blessures (ailiers entre autres) cela ne risque-t-il pas de devenir compliqué ? Les jours de repos à venir ne seront sans doute pas de trop.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Février 2010)

Et pour une fois, michalak n'a pas fait de connnerie...


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2010)

Oui, beau match de part et d'autre, et une EdF que j'ai trouvée beaucoup plus convaincante car plus cohérente que la semaine dernière, et ça ne peut aller qu'en s'améliorant si Liévremont maintient le même staff. Par contre est-ce qu'elle se relache trop ou est-ce que les Irlandais ont eu des coups de génie, il y a des moments où ils me font quand même peur les bleus.

Espérons enfin qu'ils n'ont pas trop souffert physiquement, ça ne rigolait pas côté engagement


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et pour une fois, michalak n'a pas fait de connnerie...


Une ouverture pas bien inspirée interceptée par un Irlandais, tout au plus ...

Match sympa. Je la trouve intéressante cette équipe de France et elle me plaît bien. Je la trouve particulièrement puissante et tonique.


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Février 2010)

Là; les italiens méritaient de gagner, il leur manque la culture de la finition... très, très dommage, y compris pour la qualité de  la fin du tournois.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2010)

Les Anglais ne sont pas très convaincants, dans l'ensemble. Et les Italiens se tirent parfois une balle dans le pied.


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

J'avais dit quoi à propos de nos 2 centres français ?


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Les Anglais ne sont pas très convaincants, dans l'ensemble. Et les Italiens se tirent parfois une balle dans le pied.



Les Anglais sont rien moins que pas très convaincants... ils sont nuls. C'est bien ce qui m'inquiète, l'EdF va encore nous faire une démonstration jusqu'au dernier match, et comme d'hab, les Anglais vont jouer LEUR match du tournoi contre nous, chez nous...


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

Faut voir. Déjà, faut aller gagner chez les Gallois, ce qui loin d'être impossible va demander un match de la même intensité que contre les irlandais.

Sauf que, pour une fois, nos internationaux ne rentrent pas dans leur club dans la semaine off du tournoi. Et ça, c'est un énorme plus pour bosser sur le long terme.

Sinon pour la match contre l'irlande, on leur a fait mal dans tous les secteurs, sauf la touche. Mais comme disait pas mal d'analystes, la touche c'est le secteur le plus facile à travailler.

En revanche, je suis vraiment furieux (j'ai revu le match hier soir) du coup de savate de Flannery sur Palisson. C'est un carton rouge normalement, et l'arbitre n'a pas osé sortir au moins la biscotte vu qu'il venait d'en coller une juste avant. J'espère qu'il passera en commission, parce qu'un geste comme ça est juste odieux.


----------



## sc3fab (15 Février 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Les Anglais sont rien moins que pas très convaincants... ils sont nuls. C'est bien ce qui m'inquiète, l'EdF va encore nous faire une démonstration jusqu'au dernier match, et comme d'hab, les Anglais vont jouer LEUR match du tournoi contre nous, chez nous...



Exactement la plus grosse crainte  

Maintenant les Anglais vont recevoir les Irlandais, une victoire (s'il y a !) des Irlandais nous ouvrirait les portes de tournoi, maintenant reste à voir


----------



## kisco (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En revanche, je suis vraiment furieux (j'ai revu le match hier soir) du coup de savate de Flannery sur Palisson. C'est un carton rouge normalement, et l'arbitre n'a pas osé sortir au moins la biscotte vu qu'il venait d'en coller une juste avant. J'espère qu'il passera en commission, parce qu'un geste comme ça est juste odieux.



en effet, même involontaire, c'était très violent


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> <...>
> En revanche, je suis vraiment furieux (j'ai revu le match hier soir) du coup de savate de Flannery sur Palisson. C'est un carton rouge normalement, et l'arbitre n'a pas osé sortir au moins la biscotte vu qu'il venait d'en coller une juste avant. J'espère qu'il passera en commission, parce qu'un geste comme ça est juste odieux.


Qu'as-tu pensé de l'arbitrage pour Italie-Angleterre ?

Il m'a semblé que l'arbitre ne s'est pas trop laissé prendre au jeu habituel des (perfides) Anglois 

Peut-être parce qu'il est Français ?


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

J'ai pas vu le match encore. J'suis rentré hier soir à minuit de suédie, j'ai juste pris le temps de remater France-Irlande


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En revanche, je suis vraiment furieux (j'ai revu le match hier soir) du coup de savate de Flannery sur Palisson. C'est un carton rouge normalement, et l'arbitre n'a pas osé sortir au moins la biscotte vu qu'il venait d'en coller une juste avant. J'espère qu'il passera en commission, parce qu'un geste comme ça est juste odieux.





kisco a dit:


> en effet, même involontaire, c'était très violent


Cité par le commissaire superviseur de la rencontre..


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Février 2010)

Match très plaisant des l'EDF. Le changement de la première ligne a été fait un peu vite à mon goût.
C'est clair que l'agression sur Palisson aurait mérité un carton rouge. Il avait montré de belles intentions avant sa sortie...
Les italiens ont bien joué mais on aurait dit qu'ils partaient perdants. Ils avaient tendance à se débarrasser du ballon plutôt que de tenter de construire. Dommage quand on voit le résultat Et je ne suis pas sûr que le 3 italien fasse la faute qui lui coûte 10 minutes... Ça m'aurait fait plaisir de les voir battre les anglais, moi qui étais dans un pub anglais 
C'est bien que les gallois aient fini comme ça car les français vont les prendre suffisamment au sérieux et ne pas risquer de s'endormir sur leurs lauriers.... Le match sera chaud jusqu'à la fin...


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Cité par le commissaire superviseur de la rencontre..



Ca se précise


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2010)

On parie qu'il ne loupera que le Tournoi et pourra rejouer juste après ?!...


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> On parie qu'il ne loupera que le Tournoi et pourra rejouer juste après ?!...



Je pensais la même chose  , précisment je voulais dire : 

"_Qui prend les paris sur le nombre de match de suspension ??_"

Je dis 4 matchs  :mouais:

Donc fin du Tournoi et reprise après.


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2010)

J'ai vu l'action hier soir et je suis assez ébahi : ce genre de gestes, on ne les voit vraiment pas souvent en rugby, au moins à ce niveau (compétition internationale).

Il est assez surprenant que les arbitres, prompts à signaler le moindre accroc, n'aient pas jugé bon d'intervenir.

Il me semble que quelques _mois_ de suspension seraient amplement mérités.

PS : hier soir je voyais aussi (Spécialistes Rugby sur C+) le sympathique Burger faire une manchette à Carlos Spencer qui devrait aussi lui valoir quelque réprimande ... (solide, le Carlos !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Il est assez surprenant que les arbitres, prompts à signaler le moindre accroc, n'aient pas jugé bon d'intervenir.



Aux dires des commentateurs, ce n'est pas un joueur à problème et il avait l'air réellement catastrophé de son geste. Évidemment, ça n'atténue pas la dangerosité de celui-ci ni le fait qu'il aurait dû et doive être sanctionné. Il pratique le rugby et non l'aïkido...


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2010)

Certes ... Et c'est moins regrettable qu'une fourchette. Mais il y a de quoi pêter une jambe ou déchirer quelque ligament. Si l'on considère que les joueurs de (très) haut niveau doivent être exemplaires, ce doit être le cas pour tous ... Et il s'agit de LA compétition emblématique de l'hémisphère Nord, quand même.
Quand je dis _mois_, je pense à 8-10 semaines, par exemple.


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Aux dires des commentateurs, ce n'est pas un joueur à problème et il avait l'air réellement catastrophé de son geste. Évidemment, ça n'atténue pas la dangerosité de celui-ci ni le fait qu'il aurait dû et doive être sanctionné. Il pratique le rugby et non l'aïkido...



De mémoire quand Dominici avait tacle Robinson il avait prit un jaune  , et Domi était loi d'être considéré comme un mec dangereux ou un récidiviste

aaaah les britishs   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

Je suis dégouté, il risquait entre 4 à 52 semaines et il en prend 6   

Je ne suis pas "dég" contre le joueur évidement, c'est les instances du rugby qui me saoule  

Je ne deviendrai pas parano non je ne deviendrai pas  :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Certes ... Et c'est moins regrettable qu'une fourchette. Mais il y a de quoi pêter une jambe ou déchirer quelque ligament. Si l'on considère que les joueurs de (très) haut niveau doivent être exemplaires, ce doit être le cas pour tous ... Et il s'agit de LA compétition emblématique de l'hémisphère Nord, quand même.
> Quand je dis _mois_, je pense à 8-10 semaines, par exemple.



Moi je pars de plus simple.

Le règlement IRB prévoit que :
Un tâcle, ou coup de pied sur un joueur est puni d'un carton rouge et du passage en commission de discipline ( un coup de pied sur joueur au sol peut être puni d'une radiation à vie, je ne connais pas les délais quand le joueur n'est pas au sol*).

Dans les faits :

L'arbitre n'a pas pu voir la faute, il s'en est donc remis au rapport du juge de ligne, qui lui, a bien vu l'action.
Le juge de ligne a préconisé une pénalité pour la France, mais aucun carton, même jaune.

Si la motivation de ne pas sanctionner plus fort est motivée par le fait que les irlandais étaient déjà sous le coup d'un carton jaune. Alors je dis que les arbitres sont des lopettes.
Ils ont eu peur de "tuer" le match ou de donner un trop grand avantage à la France (peut importe que ce soit l'équipe la plus chère à mon coeur dans ce cas) ? Tant pis. C'est de la responsabilités de ces joueurs professionnels de savoir se contrôler.

D'autre part, Flannery a déjà été suspendu pour jeu dangereux, qu'il ait eu l'air de s'excuser ou pas, le geste était intentionnel.

Et j'espère qu'il prendra une sanction exemplaire, comme Dupuy ou Attoub. Ces gestes sont a proscrire, quelque soit l'auteur. Français, Irlandais, Esquimaux ou Suédoises (siffle: ).

* Ah ben 52 semaines visiblement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------

6 semaines ? C'est tout bonnement honteux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2010)

Je vote Gronounours commentateur de rugby sur France2 ou arbitre


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2010)

Je plussoie, et vbull est un radin.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vote Gronounours commentateur de rugby sur France2 ou arbitre



J'y pense de plus en plus a passer ma licence d'arbitre.


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2010)

C'est un dur travail


----------



## sc3fab (18 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> 6 semaines ? C'est tout bonnement honteux.



Et Burger pour toi, il va prendre combien  

Je pari pour 6 semaines aussi


----------



## greggorynque (19 Février 2010)

Grrr 3 messages qui plantent à la publication...

Bon je voulais revenir sur flanery et vous rapeller ca 

Et sinon dire que j'ai trouvé l'équipe de France très réaliste est impressionnante en défense, mais n'oublions pas que nous n'avons pas eu la balle du match (2X plus de passes coté irlandais) et que Darcy fait un match en dessous de tout, ce qui nous arrange bien (il ne sert pas une fois correctement o'driscoll avant la 70ème)

Sinon trinh duc m'a fait plaisir à mettre une pression ENORME sur o'gaara, et la 3ème ligne bien qu'impressionnante (vraiment) en défense, m'a une fois de plus décu en attaque ou seul harinordoquy bonifie ses ballons ! Para est magique (le drop de fouine) et je me suis pelé le jonc un truc de dingue dans le stade !

Ah et pour le carton de la faute sur palisson, il est évident que l'arbitre à chié dans son froc à l'idée de tuer le match, ce qui est une faute professionnelle.

Vu du stade, on ne se rendait pas vraiment compte de la gravité du geste (même si on à geulé ), mais une fois vu en video, c'est HALLUCINANT que les arbitres ait laissé passer ca !!!
http://www.rmc.fr/edito/sport/31873/vers-une-dissociation-des-sanctions/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2010)

eh ben...

j'vais encore passer un bon week-end la semaine prochaine
- reprise des VI nations 
- SU Agen - Oyonnax

'tain c'est chiant la vie de supporter...

:rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> eh ben...
> 
> j'vais encore passer un bon week-end la semaine prochaine
> 
> ...



ALLEZ AGEN ! LA DIVISION 1 N'EST PAS LOIN !:rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Février 2010)

Marc Lièvremont a dit:
			
		

> Le XV de départ
> Poitrenaud - Fall, Bastareaud, Jauzion, Palisson - Trinh-Duc (o), Parra (m) - Bonnaire, Harinordoquy, Dusautoir - Papé, Nallet - Domingo, Servat, Mas.
> 
> Remplaçants : Poux, Szarzewski, Pierre, Lapandry, Michalak, Marty, Malzieu, Baïocco.



:love:

Allez les petits !


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Février 2010)

On a pourtant tout fait pour les intoxiquer, mais vraiment on a commencé le match bien trop tard face à l'Aviron, je les félicite donc...


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Allez les petits !


Ça me rappelle les commentaires télé des tournois de mon enfance ...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Février 2010)

ouais, si on pouvait retrouver Couderc et Albaladejo &#8230;


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (22 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me rappelle les commentaires télé des tournois de mon enfance ...


Ma "Madeleine de Proust" à moi:
Regarder les matches du tournoi sur une TV en noir et blanc en en Afrique
En même temps, maintenant, je les regarde encore de l'étranger, mais en couleur.
Mais les deux compères commentateurs manquent à l'appel (pour info, j'ai les commentaires sud-africains)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> ouais, si on pouvait retrouver Couderc et Albaladejo


 
ils me manquent aussi : "ce fût un match viril mais correct"


----------



## sc3fab (23 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> ils me manquent aussi : "ce fût un match viril mais correct"



Nostalgie nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens

[dm]x3ogn9_roger-couderc_sport[/dm]

Sinon dans un futur proche il y a Galles vs France et un certain Angleterre vs Irlande qui promet d'être sympathique


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2010)

Forfaits ?!...
Ah oui, ah mais nan, ah mais si...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

Julien Pierre sera titulaire en deuxième ligne, je ne connais pas très bien ce joueur. 1,97 m pour 	112 kg vaut mieux pas le contrarier


----------



## fpoil (26 Février 2010)

P... c'est l'équipe de France qui joue ou l'Australie 

efficace, peu de déchets et on plante


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Février 2010)

Fin de 1ère mi-temps:
Vraiment impressionnants


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Février 2010)

je redoute toujours cette équipe, surtout avec Wilko, peu convaincant contre les Italiens mais qui sait se transcender surtout contre nous


----------



## fpoil (26 Février 2010)

Ben non c'était bien l'équipe de France


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Février 2010)

Ces gallois ont encore fait une fin de match folle 
Gaffe pour les deux derniers matches, surtout contre nos meilleurs enemis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2010)

Ils ont embauché des sorciers ma parole !

On a eu chaud


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2010)

Bon, je suis contrarié : un match du Tournoi le vendredi, je n'y pense jamais ... Je n'ai vu que les dix dernières minutes :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2010)

1ere mi-temps du feu de Dieu et 2nd ou le feu avait changé de côté....et donc au final on eu chaud. Comme on dit seul le résultat compte, mais la manière n'y étais pas surtout sur les 40 dernières minutes....


----------



## Gronounours (27 Février 2010)

2 mi-temps excellentes, la première des Français, la seconde des Gallois.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi les Gallois attendent d'avoir la tête sous l'eau pour réagir, mais ils sont complètement dingues quand ils s'y mettent.

Bravo aux français d'avoir trouvé les ressources pour ne pas exploser.


Quand à l'arbitrage, ce type est le plus incohérent de toute la planète rugby.


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

Je ne serais pas aussi dithyrambique... Aurons nous toujours en face des équipes qui font des relances aussi à plat, nous offrant 2 belles balles d'interception et 2 essais ? Et n'avons nous pas attaqué la 2e mi-temps petit bras, ne sachant pas trop s'il fallait attaquer ou gérer ? Il me semble qu'on retrouve le même flottement en 2e mi-temps que lors du précédent match... Une fois passée l'Italie, J'ai bien peur que lors du match contre nos meilleurs ennemis on ne nous fasse pas autant de cadeaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2010)

hum...

Lors d'un échange, y'en avait pas un qui, quand j'avais dis "j'éspère que les Italiens gagneront" m'avait répondu :"ils ne gagneront pas cette année un match des VI Nations" 

Bon alors : lapidation, écartelement ?

Je me renseigne


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2010)

Content pour les Italiens (après la déception contre les Anglois).
Un peu triste de voir les Ecossais à ce (faible) niveau.

Deuxième essai des Irlandais ... hé hé hé


----------



## Gronounours (27 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> hum...
> 
> Lors d'un échange, y'en avait pas un qui, quand j'avais dis "j'éspère que les Italiens gagneront" m'avait répondu :"ils ne gagneront pas cette année un match des VI Nations"
> 
> ...



Béh sincèrement, je ne pensais pas

Je vais me regarder ça, là je rentre tout juste du taf, et je finis Irlande - Angleterre d'abord


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2010)

Belle remontée des Anglais et Wilkinson fidèle à sa réputation. Encore un espoir pour les Irlandais le match n'est pas fini la preuve : j'édite , essai des Irlandais, transformé !


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2010)

Sont quand même jamais morts, les Anglais. Match assez intense.

Et si c'étaient eux qui le faisaient, le grand chelem ? (bon, ils n'ont pas encore gagné).

....

Le temps que j'écrive ça après le drop de Wilko et essai irlandais ! Sympa, ce match.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------

Trop fort. Il y a du suspense, en ces fins de match !


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2010)

*Rhââââââ Lovely© !!!​*


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2010)

J'aime les Irlandais !!!!!! :love::love::love::love:


Ils les ont niqués, ils les ont niqués, ils les, ils les, ils les ont niqués


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2010)

grand chelem français ? Faudra digérer le rosbeef


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Béh sincèrement, je ne pensais pas
> 
> Je vais me regarder ça, là je rentre tout juste du taf, et je finis Irlande - Angleterre d'abord





ET sinon jolie Angleterre-Irlande.
Au debut ca ressemblait plus à du water-rugby mais ensuite quel suspens !


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Février 2010)

*Ce qui est important, c'est que l'anglois retourne manger sa sauce à la menthe dans sa maisonnette identique à celle de son voisin!*


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2010)

Je n'aime pas particulièrement l'équipe de la Rose, mais ils ont malgré tout montré des choses intéressantes dans la rencontre, ne serait-ce que de la volonté et quelques éclairs par moment.

En tous cas : du suspense et de la tension, cela fait passer un bon moment.


----------



## Gronounours (27 Février 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> *Ce qui est important, c'est que l'anglois retourne manger sa sauce à la menthe dans sa maisonnette identique à celle de son voisin!*



*OUAIS !*


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2010)

Un Johnny Wilkinson un ton en dessous qui commet pas mal d'erreur. C'est à cause du soleil du midi.


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2010)

Aucun rapport, mais, pour le Hockey sur glace : 
¡¡ BRAVO LES CANADIENS !!

Dernier but d'enfer.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Aucun rapport, mais, pour le Hockey sur glace :
> ¡¡ BRAVO LES CANADIENS !!
> 
> Dernier but d'enfer.



Y a pas un modo dans le coin, y a un membre du forum qui fait des posts qui n'ont pas de rapport avec le thread......


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2010)

Je ne me sentais pas d'ouvrir un fil pour un sport un peu confidentiel par chez nous 

Questions suspens, ce week-end était pas mal : chacun des trois matchs du Tournoi, plus la finale du Hockey. Sympa.


----------



## Gronounours (1 Mars 2010)

C'est dommage, y'avait le fil pour les jo pour ça. D'ailleurs ca n'y a parlé que Hockey.


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2010)

Au temps pour moi, donc ('tain, z'êtes durs avec les modérateurs par ici).


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, donc ('tain, z'êtes durs avec les modérateurs par ici).


Placage à l'horizontale...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, donc ('tain, z'êtes durs avec les modérateurs par ici).



Viril mais correct


----------



## Gronounours (1 Mars 2010)

Boah, le plaquage c'était ma spécialité


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Boah, le plaquage c'était ma spécialité



oui mais plaquage haut interdit


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

Le XV de la semaine, intéressant comme sélection, c'est marrant, niveau équipe de France on retrouve quasi que des avants


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2010)

Stade Français vs Stade Toulousain, tout à l'heure (16h30)&#8230;
Gros match en perspective, mais au vu de la forme et résultats de ces deux clubs&#8230;
Ça sent un peu moins l'affrontement pour la suprématie sur le championnat, comme ça pouvait l'être ces dernières années, nan ?!&#8230;


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mars 2010)

29-0


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> 29-0



Tu t'es gourré c'est 0 à 29 pour Toulouse, j'ai eu peur pendant un moment.


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Mars 2010)

Triste sort, triste jeux, rose très pâle ....:hein:


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2010)

Match intense à Montpellier, à défaut d'être vraiment enlevé.


----------



## Gronounours (7 Mars 2010)

Michalak : le ligament croisée antérieur HS, 6 mois mini&#8230;

Dommage, moi qui n'aimait pas ce joueur, il commençait a être intéressant positionné en 9.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Michalak : le ligament croisée antérieur HS, 6 mois mini
> 
> Dommage, moi qui n'aimait pas ce joueur, il commençait a être intéressant positionné en 9.


Yachvili va le remplacer, apparemment.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2010)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Triste sort, triste jeux, rose très pâle ....:hein:



En ce moment les jeux de ballon, rond ou ovale, ne leur sont pas favorables. Je propose la reconversion vers le curling puisque le ballon est rond et ovale


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Mars 2010)

c'est la nouvelle devise de Paris....

29 / 0 c'est un match totalement manqué et pourtant le S.F. est une bonne équipe, mais les Rouges et Noirs ont été impériaux. A l'année prochaine, là j'espère un vrai match dur


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2010)

Compo XV de France&#8230;

Sinon, le match Irlande/Galles risque d'être intéressant&#8230; 
(samedi 14h30 Croke Park)
Quand aux rosbifs en déplacement à Murrayfield, ça ne sera pas simple malgré les mauvais résultats de l'Écosse&#8230;
(samedi 17h Murrayfield)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mars 2010)

Savez-vous si l'équipe de France a suffisament de bons joueurs ?

Je veux dire par là qu'a toujours faire jouer les mêmes ils vont arrivés cramés face à l'Angleterre...
Et ce match face à nos bons vieux ennemis sera épique je suppose (n'en déplaise aux italiens que je ne minimse pas).


----------



## Gronounours (10 Mars 2010)

Bien sûr que oui. Et puis 1 match par semaine, c'est un rythme auquel ils ont largement l'habitude.

Donc non ils ne seront pas cramé.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Bien sûr que oui. Et puis 1 match par semaine, c'est un rythme auquel ils ont largement l'habitude.
> 
> Donc non ils ne seront pas cramé.



J'espère bien, c'est du sport... pas du tricot.


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2010)

J'imagine Tana Umaga et Fabien Pelous comparant leur point de croix ...


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Après avoir était Irlandais, il y a peu, j'ai changé de nationalité hier avec Une équipe d'Ecosse qui à réussit à neutraliser la rose....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Mars 2010)

à mon sens il ne faut pas minimiser la performance de nos alliées de la vieille alliance contre les anglais, ils peuvent avoir des regrets de n'avoir su aller en terre sainte... mais c'était un match haletant


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2010)

Match paisible pour les Français (on pouvait s'y attendre mais c'est toujours bien de ne pas se prendre les pieds dans le tapis).
Content que les Italiens aient marqué deux essais.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Quelques belles actions Italienne, mais beaucoup d'à peu prés aussi....Victoire France, c'est le principal, malgré quelques passage à vide récurent dans le tournoi. Un Chabal pas très visible.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Quelques belles actions Italienne, mais beaucoup d'à peu prés aussi....Victoire France, c'est le principal, malgré quelques passage à vide récurent dans le tournoi. Un Chabal pas très visible.



Ce qui me gène le plus c'est que nous ne pouvons pas dominer tout un match, dès que l'on mène il faut qu'on se relâche et il se peut que les rosbeef profitent bien mieux de ces flottements :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (14 Mars 2010)

Oui, on s'oublie 10 minutes par mi-temps mais pour une fois je relativise, les deux essais italiens sont sur des placages ratés de Palisson qui était mal placé, mais vu qu'il à changé de poste en cours de match, on peux l'excuser !

Bonnaire et Hari. ont été magiques !!!


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2010)

Sans oublier Poitreneaud impérial


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2010)

Je dirai Andreu impérial


----------



## Lalis (14 Mars 2010)

Les Italiens ont donné du fil à retordre aux Anglais.
Les Italiens ont vaincu les Écossais.
Les Écossais ont donné du fil à retordre aux Anglais (quel dommage, mais quel dommage que leurs nombreuses attaques ne soient pas allées jusqu'au bout !).
Les Français ont dominé les Irlandais. Mais face aux Gallois, houlà, c'était chaud !
Aujourd'hui face aux Italiens, ils ont joué vite, lancés, ont fait assez peu de fautes de main, et avaient des adversaires avec des arguments en mêlée (il y a eu peu de mêlées), commettant beaucoup de fautes (2 essais durant les 10 minutes de punition de Garcia) mais combattifs et construisant du jeu. Et surtout beaucoup moins rapides.
J'aime l'équipe de France quand elle joue vite et juste comme ça. J'étais aussi contente que les Italiens mettent deux beaux essais.
Quel beau spectacle les deux équipes ont donné aux heureux spectateurs du SdF !
Mais ne comptez pas sur moi pour faire des pronostics sur le prochain match...

Pour moi, l'homme du match, c'était Harinordoquy. Mais je conçois qu'on puisse saluer Poitrenaud, car il fait un retour magistral cette saison. Et les petits jeunots, ça promet !
Encore !


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je dirai Andreu impérial



Je le dirai aussi... c'est pas parce que des mecs aplatissent qu'ils font des belles parties (je pense à pointrenaud), j'ai surtout vu cette logique étrange, et qui à mon avis serait fatale contre les anglais, de vouloir tout chambouler 20mn avant la fin... c'est con, ça fait prendre deux essais alors qu'on aurait du en aplatir deux de plus au moins... et que l'on ne vienne pas me parler de fatigue, ils étaient super en cannes à ce moment de la partie, ils auraient pu jouer une heure de plus...


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2010)

D'un autre côté, ça permet de faire tourner l'effectif, le match est plié et ce n'est pas deux essais italiens qui vont semer le doute dans l'équipe. Cela peut aussi préserver d'une blessure un joueur important.

Il faut savoir aussi préserver énergie et volonté pour le prochain match où il faudra être au top du début jusqu'à la fin. Ce serait vraiment dommage d'être battus par des Anglais aussi peu inspirés [même s'ils ont eu quelques actions assez intéressantes].


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Ce qui me gène le plus c'est que nous ne pouvons pas dominer tout un match, dès que l'on mène il faut qu'on se relâche et il se peut que les rosbeef profitent bien mieux de ces flottements :mouais:



Tout à fait c'est mon inquiétude à moi aussi, et puis après la correction face aux Irlandais et la limite face au Ecossais, les Britishs auront peut-être envie de renvoyer les Français dans leur 22....


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2010)

Les Anglais ont _toujours_ envie de nous renvoyer dans nos 22. C'est bien normal.

Je me demande qui se mettra le plus la pression : les Anglais, en voulant finir le Tournoi 2010 sur un point positif [et battre des Français encore invaincus, et au SDF, c'est positif] ou les Français, avec une performance difficile mais à leur portée et attendue par tout le monde.

Ça pourrait commencer crispé, comme match. Ce qui est plutôt en faveur des Anglais et de leur jeu si constructif ...


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> ...
> Ça pourrait commencer crispé, comme match. Ce qui est plutôt en faveur des Anglais et de leur jeu si constructif ...



Tout à fait il nous faudra débuter ce match à 100 à l'heure pour les étouffer et les faire douter (comme contre l'Italie), mais il ne faudra jamais se relacher car sinon c'est eux qui nous feront vite douter..


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2010)

Montjoie, St Denis, sus aux Anglois


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Tout à fait il nous faudra débuter ce match à 100 à l'heure pour les étouffer et les faire douter (comme contre l'Italie), mais il ne faudra jamais se relacher car sinon c'est eux qui nous feront vite douter..



C'est bien le problème.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2010)

À lire... 



> "le parachèvement du Tournoi est de résoudre la dernière énigme : comment  jouer quand les Anglais vont vous refuser la politesse et vous obligent à  revenir à des options minimales, mêlées, touches et défense de boeufs?"


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2010)

Plutôt bien vu. Ça va être stressant, ce match. Disons que c'est une finale, malgré tout (bien que les Anglais n'y gagnent qu'un match et pas le tournoi).

PS : quant au style je trouve assez navrant qu'un journal comme le Monde laisse passer "réduire au maximum". Tsss ...


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

Les 23 de samedi soir prochain, seront les mêmes que contre l'Italie.


----------



## Gronounours (16 Mars 2010)

Logique.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

Ça "bouge" de l'autre côté du Channel !...
(in english, sorry...  )


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça "bouge" de l'autre côté du Channel !...
> (in english, sorry...  )


Et voilà !


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2010)

Tiens il remplace Wilkinson....


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

Et il met Tindall au centre, à la place de Tait, pour contrer physiquement, Bastareaud&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et voilà !



Et bien, du coup, je le sens bien...

De ce fait, je vais aller voir le match dans un pub anglais, rempli d'anglais, parce que, ne nous mentons pas, si ça se passe comme ça devrait, ce sera enfin jouissif...


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2010)

souhaitons que tu ne sois pas la risée de tous les rosbeef de ton pub


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et bien, du coup, je le sens bien...
> 
> De ce fait, je vais aller voir le match dans un pub anglais, rempli d'anglais, parce que, ne nous mentons pas, si ça se passe comme ça devrait, ce sera enfin jouissif...



J'en ai déjà le kiki tout dur  



jp.pilet a dit:


> souhaitons que tu ne sois pas la risée de tous les rosbeef de ton pub



Allons, allons JPP, un peu d'optimisme...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2010)

Pour le plaisir, un billet paru dans "*Les Échos*" de ce matin:

"_Le maître à jouer du XV de France est un gamin de vingt et un ans qui ne vient même pas de l'un des terroirs sudistes de l'Ovalie. Ce Messin est né, il est vrai, un ballon à la main, puisque son père, un mécanicien venu du Portugal, était entraîneur de la sélection de Lorraine. Celui qui fut en 2008 le plus jeune demi de mêlée de l'histoire des Bleus a quitté sa famille à quatorze ans pour*apprendre toutes les ficelles du jeu à Dijon, avant de s'aguerrir à Bourgoin, puis de rejoindre Clermont. Remis de la grave blessure que lui*infligea un Anglais sur un plaquage assassin, l'amateur de poker visera le grand chelem face à*l'équipe de la Rose demain au Stade de France. Si son 1,80 mètre et ses 78 kilos le font paraître gringalet à l'aune des costauds qui l'entourent, ce*râleur révèle sur le terrain une âme de chef. Habile à botter entre les perches avec une précision horlogère, le véloce numéro*9 est en*revanche dans la vie un grand désordonné. Ce célibataire qui a posé dans le plus simple appareil pour un calendrier aime à fréquenter les boîtes après les matchs, mais son idée d'emprunter une*mini-voiture de golf au centre d'entraînement de Marcoussis pour se promener sur la nationale fut peu appréciée de ses entraîneurs. Finalement absous, « le Merdeux », comme le surnomment élégamment ses partenaires, aura à coeur demain de prouver qu'il a des chaussettes de soie_."


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2010)

Excellent !...


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'ai lu ça tout à l'heure.
'on montrait le ballon aux piliers pour qu'ils voient à quoi ça ressemble'


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2010)

*piliers powaaa!*


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mars 2010)

Mon Dieu le rugby rentre dans le 21eme siècle !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2010)

Allez la France !


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2010)

Montjoie St-Denis, boutons les Anglois !...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2010)

Oui, tu as raison. ©


Mais je l'ai déjà dit :



gKatarn a dit:


> Montjoie, St Denis, sus aux Anglois


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2010)

Bouvines ou Azincourt, quoi. 

En plus modéré, bien entendu (toute la beauté du sport, ça ... )


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2010)

Oui oui, sport de voyou pratiqué par des gentlemen...


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bouvines ou Azincourt, quoi.
> 
> En plus modéré, bien entendu (toute la beauté du sport, ça ... )


Azincourt, ben oui mais non, tu vois ?


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2010)

C'est une alternative.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Excellent !...



La suite, toute aussi savoureuse


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2010)

Un certain style ... En tous cas, la preuve que les Français sont des voyous et les Anglais des _gentlemen_ 

Cela étant, retour au jeu : je n'ai vu que la deuxième mi-temps de Irlande-Écosse et je suis content de voir ces derniers se reprendre. Dans l'ensemble du tournoi, ils méritaient bien une victoire.

La France a le tournoi en poche, ce qui est déjà bien.


----------



## yret (20 Mars 2010)

Allez la France ! ... bien sûr ... 

mais il faut avouer que c'est peut-être le plus mauvais cas de figure pour les français ...

je m'explique ... 
souvent après une belle série de victoires, l'équipe anglaise y met fin (avec à la clé un match plus ou moins "merdique" ... à l'anglaise) et se relance elle, après avoir perdu quelques matchs ... 

alors j'espère vivement que cela ne sera pas le cas cette fois-ci ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2010)

YES !!!

Par contre, match bof


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2010)

Ca tu peux le dire. Laborieux, même.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Guerre de tranchée pour la France... Ils ne se sont pas laissé bouffer bien que les rosbeef soient venu pour cela, la déception de ces derniers à la fin du match montre bien qu'ils étaient venu pour nous "tuer"
Bravo les français ce n'était du grand rugby mais pour une fois nous avons su résister... Chapeau car la pression était énorme


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2010)

Les Anglais ont tenté de mettre en oeuvre le jeu qu'ils avaient fait montré sporadiquement pendant le tournoi, notamment contre les Écossais.

Franchement on s'en tire vraiment très bien car, sans doute à cause de l'enjeu, le système français a de plus en plus patiné au cours du match. La première mi-temps est pas mal [peu d'erreurs]. Du sérieux et du maîtrisé. La seconde a vu de nombreuses erreurs et des choix un peu curieux. Par exemple la mini-chandelle de Parra dans les 22 anglais où personne ne suit, peu de touches trouvées, un ballon assez vite rendu (je mets les en-avant de côté dans la mesure où le temps était pourri )

Mais la volonté, le courage et la hargne ont finalement compensé les approximations et il faut bien des matchs comme cela pour se forger un moral de champion. Disons que cette fois-ci nous avons eu les Anglais un peu à leur manière (moi qui exècre le _pick and go_ ... ).

Il me semble que Lièvremont l'a très honnêtement reconnu après le match.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2010)

Toujours pareil, un passage à vide en 2eme mi-temps et beau match des anglais. Mais bon le résultat est là, on a gagné les roosbeefs, c'est le plus important


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2010)

Trop fatiguant ce match, heureusement, les brittons du pub étaient dépités... ça fait du bien au moral.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2010)

Ils s'étaient très bien préparés, les Anglais, et ont bien réussi à empêcher les actions françaises de se déployer. Il me semble qu'ils avaient une stratégie anti-Bastareaud ainsi qu'un plan anti-Trinh-Duc (qui n'a pas réussi une seule fois à passer les bras lorsque plaqué, ce qui est un de ses atouts).

Par ailleurs, s'il y a eu quelques soucis entre le demi de mêlée et ses collègues, Parra a été parfait dans son rôle de buteur, ce qui était essentiel. Sous une pluie battante, qui plus est.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (21 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que cette fois-ci nous avons eu les Anglais un peu à leur manière (moi qui exècre le _pick and go_ ... )..



ouaip, on aurait aimé qu'ils leur foutent la pâtée, à ces rosbifs...et finalement, ce sont eux qui ont joué comme des rosbifs...

un peu frustrant, quand même... 
( mais on est bien content pour eux, surtout pour les avants, qui ont bien fait leur boulot )


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2010)

Sur la première mi-temps, ça allait encore. Sur la deuxième, la frustration est là car on a l'impression que le XV de France s'en tire parfois par hasard parfois parce que les Anglais jouent mal le coup.
Ainsi de cette attaque ou le joueur (je ne me souviens plus lequel, désolé) est seul face à Poitrenaud et tape pour lui-même au pied au lieu d'y aller carrément.
Idem pour un joli coup de pied par-dessus de Flood ou son coéquipier n'a (heureusement) pas le rebond favorable.

[Je me souviens de la demi-finale de coupe du monde où la France bat les Blacks avec une action similaire, Dominici ayant un rebond favorable (plus les cannes et le talent) pour planter un bel essai.]

Reste qu'il ne faut pas oublier la qualité défensive de l'équipe, impressionnante. Et par ailleurs une certaine discipline qui nous a longtemps fait défaut : défendre pratiquement sans faire de faute, on n'a pas toujours été capable de le faire. Ça veut dire qu'il y a le physique, la technique et le mental. C'est plutôt pas mal, non ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Reste qu'il ne faut pas oublier la qualité défensive de l'équipe, impressionnante. Et par ailleurs une certaine discipline qui nous a longtemps fait défaut : défendre pratiquement sans faire de faute, on n'a pas toujours été capable de le faire. Ça veut dire qu'il y a le physique, la technique et le mental. C'est plutôt pas mal, non ?



Effectivement, tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2010)

Sinon l'angleterre a aussi fait un grand chelem dans le tournoi des 6 nations 2010.
En rugby à 15.
Non, non, pas les moins de 20 ans (10-25 contre l'Irlande).




















en rugby féminin


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2010)

oui, on sait, les filles... elles n'avaient encaissé que 5 points avant de rencontrer les françaises.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2010)

Les Françaises finissent secondes, c'est bien.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2010)

Argentina...


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Argentina...



Ils étaient déjà lourds quand ils jouaient pas de tournois, ils risquent de devenir carrément casse-burnes...

Mais bon, le jeu va s'en ressentir meilleur.


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

Oui, s'ils pouvaient changer leur jeu au contact des trois "grands" de l'hémisphère sud...
Ça s'rait pas plus mal...


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Mars 2010)

Vu comme ça, on ne peut qu'espérer...


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Avril 2010)

Vu leur resultat en 2007 , je ne crois pas que l'on ai de leçons à leur donner 

Apres , si l'on prefere perdre en produisant du "beau jeu" , chacun son truc ,
mais meme le staff de l'EdF semble s'etre adapté à la mentalité anglosaxonne 
en changeant progressivement son style de jeu lors du dernier tournoi .

Le seul perdant , dans "l'affaire" , sera , d'apres moi , le spectateur


----------



## Vijay (1 Avril 2010)

Pas sur moi j'ai quand même vu pendant le tournoi une belle équipe de France qui a joué mais il ne faut pas être stupide quand même on ne va pas mettre les ballon à l'aile contre les anglais alors que le terrain est mauvais et la balle rendue glissante par la pluie. Selon moi la grosse différence entre les anciennes équipe de France et celle qui est en construction c'est l'adaptibilité à l'adversaire et aux conditions de jeu. Alors c'est sur que voir un beau cadrage / débordement c'est enthousiasmant mais je m'enthousiasme tout autant sur un groupé pénétrant qui avance et ça ça me fais encore plus encourager quand je suis au stade 

Et pour fini dans le tournois cet année j'ai particulièrement aprécié le PRAGMATISME du staff et des joueurs qui n'avaient que la victoire en ligne de mire et pas de produire systématiquement du beau jeu parceque ce qui compte dans le sport professionnel c'est pas de participer mais bien de GAGNER!


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Vu leur resultat en 2007 , je ne crois pas que l'on ai de leçons à leur donner


Ah mais on ne parlait que du peu de plaisir que l'on avait à les regarder jouer...
C'est tout...


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Avril 2010)

Ben je vois que tout le monde est d'accord sur un point , on s'ennuie un peu devant les matchs ? 
Perso , c'est mon sentiment depuis 2/3 ans , tant en top 14 qu'en international , 
voir deux "murs" face à face ne m'intéresse plus trop , donnant l'impression qu'une sorte 
de standart mondial a été mis en place . 
Le salut viendra t'il d'une (nouvelle) modification des regles ?


Pour le plaisir , reste à jouer en corpo , avec les anciens et "à l'ancienne" ou encore à regarder les Fidji et autres Tonga 
pour voir du jeu de folie , avec , dans un cas comme dans l'autre , une totale absence de resultats


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Avril 2010)

Juste pour signaler que Montpellier a pratiquement marqué plus d'essais hier soir que durant toute la saison...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Avril 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Juste pour signaler que Montpellier a pratiquement marqué plus d'essais hier soir que durant toute la saison...



j'ai passé une journée mitigée avec la défaite des Montois contre Dax en pro D2. Il reste que je suis heureux que le Stade Français ait eu cette réaction contre Clermont, la fin du Championnat s'annonce bouillante

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




Bombigolo a dit:


> Ben je vois que tout le monde est d'accord sur un point , on s'ennuie un peu devant les matchs ?
> Perso , c'est mon sentiment depuis 2/3 ans , tant en top 14 qu'en international ,
> voir deux "murs" face à face ne m'intéresse plus trop , donnant l'impression qu'une sorte
> de standart mondial a été mis en place .
> ...



J'éprouve beaucoup de plaisir à voir jouer des équipes montantes comme les Argentins, et les Italiens. Reste que le Rugby, est un des rares sports dans lequel un match peut basculer (les 20 dernières minutes de Galles / Ecosse cette année), je ne me suis jamais ennuyé devant un match.... même en pro D2. Si je veux m'ennuyer je regarde un match de foot  , rien ne se passe pendant 80 minutes sur 90 ... sauf dans les tribunes où se déroulent des parties de catch


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Avril 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je ne me suis jamais ennuyé devant un match....



Quand je parlais d'ennuie , c'est par rapport au systeme de jeu que l'on voit partout , 
deux lignes face à face , avec pour seule solution des chandelles à répetition ,
tout cela me rappelle un peu le rugby  à XIII 
De la à suivre un match de foot , il y a encore des limites !


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2010)

Les quart de final de la coupe d'Europe arrivent :

09/04/2010	21:00	Leinster	Clermont Auvergne	
10/04/2010	16:00	Biarritz Olympique	Ospreys	
10/04/2010	18:30	Munster	Northampton Saints	
11/04/2010	17:30	Stade Toulousain	Stade Français

Alors on parie sur 3 clubs Français en demi ?


----------



## Bombigolo (9 Avril 2010)

On parie sur 2 ? 

Quel dommage pour Clermont , une douzaine de points manqués au pieds .
En esperant que cela se passe mieux pour le BO demain


----------



## twinworld (10 Avril 2010)

il est joli ce match de Biarritz cet après-midi, hein ?


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Avril 2010)

C'est quand même un peu n'importe quoi en défense ... du HouraRugby

mais bon les résultats est là, le BO en finale et c'est bien


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2010)

ScubaARM a dit:


> C'est quand même un peu n'importe quoi en défense ... du HouraRugby
> 
> mais bon les résultats est là, le BO en finale et c'est bien



En demi seulement, en demi, pour la finale il faut attendre encore un peu, mais en voilà un. Il y aura donc bien deux clubs Français en demi.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

Demi-finales - 1er ou 2 mai 2010
Toulouse ou Stade Français - Leinster
Biarritz - Munster

Réponse aujourd'hui pour le duel Franco/Français....allez les Rouges et Noirs.


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2010)

Pas de Français en finale, alors ? :rateau:


----------



## Bombigolo (11 Avril 2010)

Si , celui qui ira au bout


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2010)

Il y a des optimistes, ici


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2010)

Toulouse va gagner, je le sens
[cette semaine, toutes les équipes pour lesquelles je suis perdent (en _balompié_ notamment)].


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

Toulouse :king:

Belle deuxième mi-temps du Stade Toulousain.


----------



## twinworld (11 Avril 2010)

ouais, superbe match de Toulouse-les-nerfs-d'acier !!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Avril 2010)

yes, mais ils m'ont fait peur les cons...


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Avril 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> yes, mais ils m'ont fait peur les cons...



Ouais moi aussi, sur deux ou trois remontés du SF.


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> En demi seulement, en demi, pour la finale il faut attendre encore un peu, mais en voilà un. Il y aura donc bien deux clubs Français en demi.




Autant pour moi  tu sais, l'azote ....


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Avril 2010)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Autant pour moi  tu sais, l'azote ....



*AU TEMPS* pour moi...

Si le cat passe par là, tu vas te faire étriller...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Avril 2010)

Ils doivent être un poil jaloux de nous les footix !

Quand tu regardes l'actu rugby y'a encore un p'tit gars de l'hémisphère sud qui viendrait dans nos vertes prairies.
http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2009-2010/weepu-vers-la-france_sto2298481/story.shtml

C'est plutôt bon signe pour nous ?
Ca veut dire que notre championnat est reconnu ?

Je pense pas que cela ne soit QUE pour l'argent...


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je pense pas que cela ne soit QUE pour l'argent...



J'ai quand même un doute...:mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Avril 2010)

Pas tant que ça. Les néo-zélandais sont attiré par la France


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pas tant que ça. Les néo-zélandais sont attiré par la France




Par la bouffe... , je pense quand même que le niveau de rugby est plus élevé chez eux que chez nous, non ? Ou alors ils viennent chercher le "french flair"


----------



## greggorynque (22 Avril 2010)

Juste envie de dire que je suis impressionné du niveau de jeu en Top14 cette anne, c'est du jamais vu !

Le match Racing/Biarritz du WE dernier était gnathologique !!! Clermont-Castres à envoyé du paté aussi avec mes jaunards qui se remettent doucement du cauchemar du Leinster.

Passer 30 points au champion d'europe, chez eux, c'est déjà un record, mais en rater 28 au pied (ce qui porte à plus de 50 le nombre de points qu'aurais pu passer Clermont) c'est juste un exploit !

Pas grave, on se consolera avec le brennus


----------



## Bombigolo (23 Avril 2010)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pas grave, on se consolera avec le brennus



Mmmmhhhh , semble avoir entendu ça quelques fois


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Mmmmhhhh , semble avoir entendu ça quelques fois




+1 effectivement le Poulidor du rugby est revenu


----------



## plovemax (23 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> +1 effectivement le Poulidor du rugby est revenu



oui mais ,eux au moins ils l'ont le maillot yaune!


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)

Match de barrage ST - CO le 9/05 au Stadium. Le ST à battu le CO lors de la dernière journée.


----------



## Bombigolo (25 Avril 2010)

Meme si rien n'est encore définitif ( vis à vis de Montauban ) , quelle tristesse de voir l'Aviron
quitter le Top 14 , ne serait ce que pour leur formidable public


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Avril 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Meme si rien n'est encore définitif ( vis à vis de Montauban ) , quelle tristesse de voir l'Aviron
> quitter le Top 14 , ne serait ce que pour leur formidable public



ouaips, dommage. MAis Montauban, ils se les pelent leur victoires. Ils ont un merite enorme surtout avec ce qu'il leur arrivent. J'espere qu'ils vont pas disparaitre pour des histoires de gestionnaires.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Je me lance avec vous dans cette discution. Vous avez un resident de la magnifique ville de Toulon qui vous rejoins


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Je me lance avec vous dans cette discution. Vous avez un resident de la magnifique ville de Toulon qui vous rejoins



cool 

parce que je veux pas dire mais le fils avance pas des masses, j'ai ponds un post de temps en temps mais ca manque de volume pour le moment.

bon Toulon alors, cte fameuse equipe de mercenaires  quoi de neuf ?










(ps au cas ou tu aurais le sang chaud: je deconne )


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Huhu ! J'ai le sang chaud diront nous, mais cette phrase le met en ebulition des plus fortes 

Je sais que tu plaisantes, enfin sinon je repars aussi sec que je suis arrive 
Écoute, elle va très bien, on est 2ème a juste une différence de goal-average sinon premier (dalleur a point égal je trouve sa bête de faire passer ce critère en premier avant le nombre de victoire ce qui parrait bien plus intelligent, comme le font les anglais)

Et pour ce qui est des " mercenaires " le jour ou des joueurs français voudront venir chez nous peut être entendront nous plus ce terme . 

Ah et autre point : le jour ou les arbitres et présentateurs nous aimeront, MacG, fait moi signe je t'en supplie !!!!! 


Bon, j'arrête, je vais finir a casser l'iPad XO


----------



## greggorynque (26 Avril 2010)

Les auvergnats trouvent que les toulonnais sont bien traités ! 

D'ailleurs j'ai bien aimé les commentaires de Canal pour Toulon / Perpi. ou ils ont pris 2 fans de chaque équipe, tous deux partiaux, mais un de chaque coté ca donnais des commentaires finalement assez équilibré !

Quand je vois que pour Clermont les commentateurs se plantent régulièrement dans les noms des joueurs ...


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Bah au moins quelqu'un qui trouve que ... ^^
Mais si tu as regardés (ou les autres) le match de ce week end de Toulon avec comme arbitre notre chère matteu, sur l'essai de SBW, l'arbitre vidéo lui c'est bon, il lui dit t'es bien sur ein ? re regarde, l'autre lui dit oui, et il va annoncer avec un dégoût hors du commun. 

Et nous, on y à droit à coup sur, c'est ça qui est frustrant en fait 
Je pense que mêmes les jeunes arbitres gardent l'image de Toulon d'il y'a entre 20 à 10 ans.

Et puis, on ne peut pas dire que cela fasse plaisir quand tu entends les spécialistes ou même durant un match des phrases comme : " toulon on eu beaucoup de chance sur ce match " ou encore " ils sont dans une bonne phase mais ça ne va pas durer " enfin même si tu est pas Toulonnais tu ne peux pas voir que le RCT est un club pas aimé par autrui. Et je pense que cela est pas prêt de changer.

Ah et aussi, (cela est une preuve de mon message précédent qui dit que les internationaux et bon joueur français ne veulent pas de nous) petit message a chabalounet qui avait dit, juste avant de faire " son choix " entre Toulon et Racing Metro : " Non toulon ne m'interèsse pas, je ne les vois pas rester en TOP 14 l'année prochaine " Bah écoute copain, on est rester et en fin de saison on jongle entre 1er et 2ème place et pas perdue un match depuis l'année 2010, que des victoires et puis on a Lobé à la place, que demandé de mieux =). Mais tu as raison de pas être venue, toute façon on est bien mieux avec nos hommes des îles


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2010)

moi je brûle un cièrge pour la remontée d'Agen en Top14 !

quelle fin de championnat !


L


----------



## greggorynque (26 Avril 2010)

Tu sais dans le même style, clermont n'obtient que très peu de pénalités en mélée alors qu'ils ont le meilleur pack du top14, mais même quand ils ont fait reculer le Leinster de 5m et que les roux écroulent, pas de pénalité. Idem contre Castres ...

Même syndrome pour albi pénalisé systématiquement en mélée de facon très très injuste en début de saison.

Ils perdent quasiment tous leur match de première moitié de saison de quelques points alors que leur pack ravageur est sanctionné à tord 1/2 saison.

Personnellement je n'ai pas trouvé la presse si dure avec Toulon (Castres à autant bouffé)

Pourtant ces deux clubs (3 avec le racing) ont clairement profité des tournées, du 6 nations et de la H-Cup pour engranger plus de points que les grosses cylindrées, et le SF en à fait les frais.

C'est le jeu, mais il ne faut pas en vouloir aux commentateurs d'admettre cet état de fait.

Bon sinon j'espère que Toulon s'apprête à jouer sa 1/2 à l'extérieur, car si l'ASM bat le metro à domicile (et ils sont clairement favoris) vous allez nous jouer à St-Etienne, ce qui va être dur, c'est à 3/4 d'heure de Clermont en caisse !


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait du tournoi des 6 nations. Moi je l'ai trouve dur dans le sens que il y'a jamais de justesse. Quand on réussi comme depuis début 2010 tu entends pas parler. Tu entends jamais : Mais qu'elle folie, ils sont vraiment fort etc etc... ça c'est reservé aux autres comme Toulouse, Perpignan etc... Ou encore quand je vais voir les news rugby sur mon iPhone, ou sur d'autre site internet, article sur Toulon ? Aussi petit que M.ANDREU 

Pour la demi-finale, si ça passe pour toi, on se verra là-bas alors =)


----------



## Gronounours (26 Avril 2010)

Toulon&#8230; HAHA


Dans 5 ans maximum, ils se boitent la gueule comme le Stade Français aujourd'hui. Les équipes montées sur une masse d'argent ne tiennent pas longtemps au rugby, et c'est tant mieux.

L'équipe de Toulon avait un âme, elle ne l'a plus. Ce qui ne retire pas qu'elle a toujours ses supporters si particuliers.
Et puis question jeu&#8230; Ca fait pas bander&#8230;


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Gronounourse je suis d'accord avec toi, mais sais tu qu'aujourd'hui le rugby est devenue professionnel ? Et ça ce n'est pas Toulon qui l'a voulu..

Concernant l'âme du RCT, tu as du rater le match contre perpignan ou alors essaye de venir voir un match à Mayol et tu te rendra compte de ce qu'est avoir une ame au rugby ça n'empèche pas que ce qui été le cas peut être l'année dernière ne l'est plus aujourd'hui, il n'y a qu'à voir ces fameux internationaux (que tout le monde nous reproche) se défoncer pour le maillot rouge et noir comme si c'était des juniors, et là on voit que ce n'est pas juste 15 joueurs qui viennent ramasser de l'argent, quand tu vois des joueurs comme SBW qui sont prêt a jouer un autre poste pour rester, ou Wilkinson qui demande à resigner, je vois pas ou est le problème... Mais je suis d'accord que les années précédente on à eu des joueurs dirons nous " à fric " (Matfild). Mais cette année c'est loin d'être le cas, et c'est cela qui m'ennuie très fortement

(P.S : Au dernière nouvelle, les joueurs du Stade Toulousain sont pas payés au SMIC )


----------



## Gronounours (26 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Gronounourse je suis d'accord avec toi, mais sais tu qu'aujourd'hui le rugby est devenue professionnel ? Et ça ce n'est pas Toulon qui l'a voulu..



Ah bon ? Mais c'est pour ça que je recevais un chèque en fin de mois !
Je comprenais pas aussi 
Nous l'avons voulu à l'époque, parce que l'amateurisme officiel était complètement bidon. Nous voulions qu'une structure soit mise en place pour qu'enfin le rugby français puisse se développer avec son temps.



> Concernant l'âme du RCT, tu as du rater le match contre perpignan ou alors essaye de venir voir un match à Mayol et tu te rendra compte de ce qu'est avoir une ame au rugby ça n'empèche pas que ce qui été le cas peut être l'année dernière ne l'est plus aujourd'hui, il n'y a qu'à voir ces fameux internationaux (que tout le monde nous reproche) se défoncer pour le maillot rouge et noir comme si c'était des juniors, et là on voit que ce n'est pas juste 15 joueurs qui viennent ramasser de l'argent, quand tu vois des joueurs comme SBW qui sont prêt a jouer un autre poste pour rester, ou Wilkinson qui demande à resigner, je vois pas ou est le problème... Mais je suis d'accord que les années précédente on à eu des joueurs dirons nous " à fric " (Matfild). Mais cette année c'est loin d'être le cas, et c'est cela qui m'ennuie très fortement



On ne parle pas d'âme sur un match. On parle d'orgueil.
Le professionalisme n'empêche en rien de garder ce qui a fait le club. Et ce n'est pas Boudjellal (du même tenant que l'autre tâche de Guazzini) qui à su faire cela. Le seul qui n'est pas venu pour un sport paillette, c'est P. Sébastien. Pourtant je suis pas fan de ce type, mais il a réellement apporté a Brive, et là, ce sont les actionnaires qui l'ont viré.



> (P.S : Au dernière nouvelle, les joueurs du Stade Toulousain sont pas payés au SMIC )



Ah ben ça tombe bien que tu parles du ST. Justement !
C'est le premier club pro français, que d'autres ont suivi dans leur organisation très particulière qui fait que ce club à compris la voie professionnelle :
Un centre de formation performant, qui alimente le club en plus des recrutements divers et variés nécessaire à la vie d'un club pro.

Quid des jeunes sorti du club de Toulon dans l'effectif sénior ? Aucun.
Fais le même comptage pour le SF, Clermont, Perpignan, Castres
Eux font vraiment de la formation, et produisent des joueurs qui intègrent leurs effectifs sénior.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

J'ai pris l'exemple du match contre Perpignan, mais comme dis, c'est un exemple, on voit l'âme sur toute l'année sans aucun problème (pour ne louper aucun match j'en sais quelque chose).

De plus je ne pense pas que les joueurs viennent à Toulon " que " pour l'argent comme je te l'ai dis, ça se sent quand même. Et beaucoup d'entre eux se disent très impressionné ou même non jamais vu un tel public, alors si ça c'est pas une âme pour le club, j'ai du mal à comprendre ce qui est possible bien entendu .

Pour le ST, entièrement d'accord avec toi avec le centre de formation, par contre, ils ont pas du le mettre en place (entre autre) pour les demi de mêlée =)



> Quid des jeunes sorti du club de Toulon dans l'effectif sénior ? Aucun.



Mais comme dirait l'autre, " Rome ne s'est pas fait en un jour " mon cher ami


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Mais comme dirait l'autre, " Rome ne s'est pas fait en un jour " mon cher ami



Eh oui, Toulon n'est revenu dans "l'élite" que récemment.


----------



## Gronounours (26 Avril 2010)

Oué enfin ça n'empêche pas Dax ni Agen d'être un excellent formateur de jeunes joueurs&#8230;

Ce que Toulon était. Avant.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Oué enfin ça n'empêche pas Dax ni Agen d'être un excellent formateur de jeunes joueurs
> 
> Ce que Toulon était. Avant.



Peut-être ce sont ils focalisés sur la remise en route de l'équipe 1 et le reste va revenir par la suite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2010)

Helas...
Montauban relégué en ProD2
http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2009-2010/mtg-xv-retrograde_sto2304407/story.shtml

Bayonne maintenu en Top 14 alors...
La vache, ils vont devoir faire profil bas les pauvres !

L


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Avril 2010)

Eh bé, il suffit que je traite ce fils de "mou du genoux" pour que ca devienne le Moscato Show ici 

Content que ca en réveille quelque uns.

Pour ma part, je suis content pour Toulon parce qu'il y a un public (pas seulement toulonnais mais toute la cote sud-est, marseille etc..) qui peut se mettre quelquechsoe sous la dent et il faut ca pour creer l'emulation chez les jeunes.

L'effectif de l'equipe se dotera de plus de recrues locales avec le temps.


Montauban, dommage, ils doivent en avoir un coup sur la patate les joueurs.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Tu as vu ça Mac*Gyver, un toulonnais arrive et embrase tout 



> Oué enfin ça n'empêche pas Dax ni Agen d'être un excellent formateur de jeunes joueurs



Comme dit, chacun ses priorités. Et Boudjellal l'a dit et re dit que cela été au programme, mais tout faire en 1 an (voir 2 pour être large en comptant l'année dernière) c'est impossible.

Sinon oui d'accord avec les autres, ça fait du bien de voir ça, c'est en constante progression et la réussite et en ce moment plus que présente, cela relance tout, et par la suite, nous apportera que du bien =)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Avril 2010)

Demi finales de Coupe d'europe ce weekend:

Toulouse-Leinster
Biarritz-Munster

Pas mal de blessés coté francais. Picamoles, Johnston, Human pour Toulouse, et l'irremplacable Damien Traille (j'adore ce gars) pour Biarritz.

Dur dur de jouer sur plusieurs tableaux.


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2010)

Ça va être chaud; c'est du costaud, en face... :hein:


----------



## Gronounours (27 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Comme dit, chacun ses priorités. Et Boudjellal l'a dit et re dit que cela été au programme, mais tout faire en 1 an (voir 2 pour être large en comptant l'année dernière) c'est impossible.



Ca tombe bien. La formation de jeunes c'est sur 10 ans. Ce qui montre bien que cet abruti fini avec ses envies de grandeurs stupide a non seulement tout misé sur les paillettes de grands noms du rugby, mais aussi complètement sabordé la formation qui existait au sein de ce club.

"Être au programme"&#8230; Ca me fout en boule. Celui qui croit pouvoir faire ça après une équipe première compétitive n'a rien compris. C'est en parallèle, en même temps. En plus ça coute queudal ou si peu.


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ca tombe bien. La formation de jeunes c'est sur 10 ans. Ce qui montre bien que cet abruti fini avec ses envies de grandeurs stupide a non seulement tout misé sur les paillettes de grands noms du rugby, mais aussi complètement sabordé la formation qui existait au sein de ce club.
> 
> "Être au programme" Ca me fout en boule. Celui qui croit pouvoir faire ça après une équipe première compétitive n'a rien compris. C'est en parallèle, en même temps. En plus ça coute queudal ou si peu.


Tant qu'il ne coule pas ses éditions !...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Avril 2010)

zut ca me gave ce debat Boudjellal.

Vu que, vu de loin, il fait tourner un equipe qui tournait pas avant, je considere qu'il a amené un plus et a rien detruit. Maintenant, tout doit se voir sur le long terme, et ca, pas facile a dire.

---------- Post added at 11h16 ---------- Previous post was at 11h01 ----------

en attendant, je me rejouis du retour de blessure d'Elissalde a Toulouse. Fantastique ce mec. 
Ca fait un petit bout de temps que Toulouse joue dans un faux rythme, meme si ils arrivent a limiter la casse, c'est pas la classe qui normalement la leur.

Esperons que le retour de JeanBa va amener du liant et de la consistence.


----------



## Bombigolo (27 Avril 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> zut ca me gave ce debat Boudjellal.
> 
> Vu que, vu de loin, il fait tourner un equipe qui tournait pas avant, je considere qu'il a amené un plus et a rien detruit. Maintenant, tout doit se voir sur le long terme, et ca, pas facile a dire.



+1 , ainsi que pour "l'autre tâche de Guazzini" cité plus avant :mouais:



Sinon , dans le cas ou vous ne sauriez quoi faire en ce beau samedi 1er Mai ,
les Wallabus de Bordeaux , club corpo , organisent comme tous les ans un petit tournoi
à sept "au tenu" , afin de faire decouvrir aux plus nombreux ce fabuleux sport qu'est le rugby .
Equipes de potes , famille , enfants , feminines , tout le monde est bienvenu .

A l'issue du tournoi , un match à XV permettra aux plus vaillants d'en découdre ,
le tout dans une ambiance sympa avec buvette et restauration .

Inscription sur place le matin , au stade d'Eysinnes La foret .


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Allez soyons fou qui pari sur une finale 100% française pour le HCup ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Avril 2010)

ca me ferais bien plaisir.

par contre une revanche Toulouse-Munster comme la finale d'il y a  2 ans, perdu par Toulouse sur un jeu de pick-and-go du Munster (Rahhh, c'te sale victoire :hein ca aurait de la gueule.

en fait tant qu'il a Toulouse en finale, ca me fera de toute facon  plaisir


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ...en fait tant qu'il a Toulouse en finale, ca me fera de toute facon  plaisir




+1


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ca me ferais bien plaisir.
> 
> par contre une revanche Toulouse-Munster comme la finale d'il y a  2 ans, perdu par Toulouse sur un jeu de pick-and-go du Munster (Rahhh, c'te sale victoire :hein ca aurait de la gueule.
> 
> en fait tant qu'il a Toulouse en finale, ca me fera de toute facon  plaisir


Le _pick-and-go_ c'est un peu comme le _catenaccio_ : c'est toujours moche sauf quand on le pratique et qu'on gagne (_cf._ le récent France-Angleterre, si ma mémoire est bonne).


----------



## Gronounours (28 Avril 2010)

Si toulouse se qualifie pour la finale, ils la gagneront.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le _pick-and-go_ c'est un peu comme le _catenaccio_ : c'est toujours moche sauf quand on le pratique et qu'on gagne (_cf._ le récent France-Angleterre, si ma mémoire est bonne).



exact 

Mais j'ai quand meme une certaine estime pour ce sport et si Toulouse (ainsi que les autres equipes d'ailleurs) ne gagnait QUE par ce genre de pratique (qu'il faut quand meme savoir manier comme l'a fait le Munster, ce n'est pas a la portee de n'importe qui) ben j'en serais pas autant satisfait.

Un peu de lyrisme quoi


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le _pick-and-go_ c'est un peu comme le _catenaccio_ : c'est toujours moche sauf quand on le pratique et qu'on gagne (_cf._ le récent France-Angleterre, si ma mémoire est bonne).



en parlant de catenacio, on a pu en voir un beau hier soir :sleep:. Super le match de Milan...
Bien qu'il ai eu tout le merite du premier match contre Barca, celui la etait a ch...

Bon, je reviens au rugby, desole


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2010)

Note que je suis content de voir le Barça éliminé. Sans aimer pour autant l'Internazionale. Une finale à ne pas regarder, sans doute.

Bon. Revenons donc au rugby : je trouve assez enthousiaste de considérer que Toulouse, arrivé en finale, la gagnerait _de facto_. Il y a deux ans, ils avaient les moyens de la gagner et cela n'a pas marché. On ne peut de toutes façons pas considérer un match comme joué à l'avance.


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Avril 2010)

Il y a deux ans leur saison était plus remplie, ils arriveront avec un vrai enjeu pour terminer celle là, la motivation n'est pas la même...

Juste, je trouve que le débat précédent qui portait sur les centres de formation vient de voir un beau plaidoyer en la faveur des équipes qui en bénéficient de vrais. À Montpellier, Trinh-duc vient de refuser une offre visiblement intéressante venant d'un club étranger pour continuer à aider l'équipe à évoluer. Une perte d'un tel joueur eut été suicidaire pour le club. Or son désir est assorti d'une sorte d'ultimatum : jouer l'Europe l'année prochaine. Pour autant, le club n'a pas eu les moyens de s'aligner financièrement, et son choix provient aussi d'une culture liée à l'attachement à un club qui l'a formé. Et les dernières fois que nous avons vu Picamoles à la bodéga du stade, il semblait regretter pour partie son choix de départ (pourtant vers Toulouse) à cause de ce manque de bonnes relations entre des joueurs qui viennent de tous horizons, autour d'un noyau dur local.

Le rugby est quand même avant tout une histoire d'équipe, donc d'amitiés et d'inimitiés, mais toujours de bonne entente dans le jeu. C'est forcément plus facile avec des jeunes gens qui jouent ensemble depuis leur enfance.

Mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien.


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2010)

France... /Irlande ?!...


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2010)

En tout cas, première manche pour les équipes françaises avec Toulon. Un bon match de coupe d'Europe : intense à défaut d'être joli. Du coeur, de la volonté et de la solidarité des deux côtés.

Allez, les Toulousains !

[ce serait amusant une finale de Top14 Toulouse-Toulon avec deux vainqueurs de Coupe d'Europe ... ]

---------- Post added at 17h26 ---------- Previous post was at 16h55 ----------

Petite remarque : hier, à Galway, quand Wilkinson s'apprêtait à botter une pénalité, le public observait un silence complet. Quand on voit le comportement du public toulousain, on est loin du compte...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2010)

Quelle 2eme mi-temps de folie, après une première mi-temps, où ils cherchaient le trou, ils ont fini par le trouver et de belle manière.

Les Toulousains sont en final :king:

Allez on renvoi les Castrais dans leur 22, la semaine prochaine et une bonne partie du boulot sera faite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mai 2010)

un peu de lecture sinon... 

http://www.courrierinternational.co...coupe-d-europe-doit-franchir-un-nouveau-stade

L


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2010)

Les deuxièmes mi-temps toulousaines sont magnifiques. De beaux essais, du beau jeu (par intermittence) et un engagement impressionnant. La classe.

A noter que Skrela a loupé les deux coups de botte les plus faciles de son match. Il a bien joué.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> A noter que Skrela a loupé les deux coups de botte les plus faciles de son match. Il a bien joué.



C'est vrai que Toulouse aurait continuer sur le meme rythme en seconde mi-temps, je pense que ces 6 points nous auraient manqués, mais bon le résultat est là et la manière aussi.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2010)

Cela fait plusieurs matchs importants où l'on voit Toulouse malmené d'abord puis passer au niveau supérieur en deuxième mi-temps. C'est assez impressionnant.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

Ils ont bien essayés au début mais ils ne trouvaient pas le moyen de passer la défense Galloise et puis tu as raison, en première mi-temps les 3/4 du match se sont passés avec les Gallois dans le camp du Stade.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2010)

Ca y'est !

Le SUA revient dans le TOP 14 !

Trop de bonheur pour le modeste supporter que je suis...

:rateau: :love:

L


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

Je vous l'avais dit, finale HCup 100% Française !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je vous l'avais dit, finale HCup 100% Française !!!



C'est beau ! 

Et de plus, très beau match des biarrots, et particulièrement de Yachvili, qui organisait très bien son jeu (surtout en deuxième période), et qui n'a pas tremblé sur les pieds... Il serait bien en 15 pour l'EDF (parce que d'après moi il vaut mieux avoir trop de mecs qui tapent au pied que pas assez...).


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Mai 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Il serait bien en 15 pour l'EDF (parce que d'après moi il vaut mieux avoir trop de mecs qui tapent au pied que pas assez...).



pour le jeu au pied, Skrela en fait largement assez (trop a mon gout mais bon ) que ce soit en EDF ou ST.

Yachvili, non c'est pas trop un 15. Entre Poitrenaud, Medard, Traille, et d'autres ailiers (Heymans, Pallisson, etc..) on a de quoi. Par contre en 9 ou 10, on est pas super equipé et il a certainement sa place.


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> YPar contre en 9 ou 10, on est pas super equipé et il a certainement sa place.



C'est vrai ça

Para, Tillous-Borde, Michalak, Dupuis, Elissalde, Beauxis, Skrela, Trihn-Duc, Boyet, Estebanez.

C'est "just"


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2010)

Bof... 



Bon, alors, Toulouse gagne ?


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mai 2010)

Piouf grosse question&#8230;

Le niveau du top14 est très relevé, tout comme celui du rugby français en général.

Pour la H-CUP, il y aura une grosse envie de sauver la saison pour le BO (il n'y a qu'à voir comment était Harinordoquy le WE dernier malgré sa fracture du nez).

Pour le TOP14, ça va être compliqué aussi.
Même si Castres semble s'essouffler légèrement, le reste est costaud.

Sur la route de Toulouse, il y aurait l'USAP avant la finale de la H-CUP, et donc un choix à faire pour la fraicheur des joueurs, même si le banc de Toulouse est conséquent et permet de changer quasiment la ligne sans perdre en qualité. C'est plus devant que ça se jouera.


Pour l'autre partie du tableau&#8230;
Clermont est très très bien encore une fois, je les vois un peu au dessus du Racing.

La suite sera conditionnée par la forme, la discipline et un coup de bol.

Perso, je vois plutôt une finale Clermont / USAP ou Toulouse.

Du coup, vu le calendrier à venir, Toulouse devra faire un choix.
Ou alors ils sont monstrueux dans leur tête et font le doublé.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est vrai ça
> 
> Para, Tillous-Borde, Michalak, Dupuis, Elissalde, Beauxis, Skrela, Trihn-Duc, Boyet, Estebanez.
> 
> C'est "just"



oui mais non. 
Seuls Para et Trinhduc se sont vraiment imposés. 
Skrela alterne le bon et le moins bon pour moi.
Michalak blessé (et un retour au haut niveau prend du temps), 
Dupuis suspendu (je sais pas encore combien de temps mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a ete suspendu a vie ou que quelqu'un a oublié son dossier), 
Beauxis bof bof, chuis pas fan mais ca doit etre du a la couleur du maillot
Elissalde est excellent mais 'vu son age' il ne rentre plus dans les plans de l'EDF

Estebanez est vraiment une bonne option.

Mais Yachvili, il a pour lui son jeu, son pied mais plus que les autres la connaissance du haut niveau et l'experience.

---------- Post added at 16h34 ---------- Previous post was at 16h32 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Du coup, vu le calendrier à venir, Toulouse devra faire un choix.
> Ou alors ils sont monstrueux dans leur tête et font le doublé.



 ils sont monstrueux dans leur tetes et Kelleher le premier


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> oui mais non.
> Seuls Para et Trinhduc se sont vraiment imposés.
> Skrela alterne le bon et le moins bon pour moi.
> Michalak blessé (et un retour au haut niveau prend du temps),
> ...




Ah mais tu noteras que je n'ai pas donné mon avis sur chacun d'eux. J'ai juste listé tous les joueurs qui ont été envisagés dernièrement pour le tournoi par Marc Lièvremont.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Mai 2010)

je note (enfin, je commente) juste pour montrer que Yach a sa place comme je disais.

certes, il y a pas mal de postulants mais malgré ca Lievremont a eu du mal a trouver une combinaison efficace et durable


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mai 2010)

Elle est pourtant claire et limpide : Para - Trinh-Duc.

C'est la charnière de l'EdF pour Lièvremont, sauf en cas de pépin pour l'un ou pour l'autre. Tous les autres ne sont là que pour ça : le pépin.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2010)

François Steyn vs Brock James...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> François Steyn vs Brock James...



interessante strategie.
L'ASM a plus qu'a mettre Cudmore en ouvreur pour contrer le coup 

Bon, je sais pas pourqui mais je sens le racing gagner ce soir. Clermond est tellement un "habitué" des finales que j'ai l'impression qu'il s'occupe deja de "comment pas perdre celle-ci" avant d'y etre vraiment


----------



## Gronounours (7 Mai 2010)

Ouais ouais, foutre un centre/arrière en 10 et un pur 10 à l'arrière, je suis pas sûr que ça soit l'idée du siècle&#8230; Surtout quand c'est pour la première fois de la saison qu'ils seront positionnés ainsi.

D'autant plus que pour utiliser Steyn à l'ouverture et profiter de la faiblesse défensive de Brock James, il faudra&#8230; avoir des ballons sur les phases placées (donc pas de ballon de récup). Et le 8 de devant de Clermont sais très bien combler cette faiblesse, preuve en est, c'est la 4ème défense du championnat, en plus d'être la meilleure attaque.


----------



## Gronounours (7 Mai 2010)

Putain, c'est un peu sclérosé, mais c'est un beau match bien intense. D'avance chapeau aux 30 mecs sur le pré&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2010)

Oué, çà stresse


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2010)

Ben voilà c'est fait ASM est en demi.


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2010)

Les joueurs du Racing peuvent avoir quelques regrets voire des griefs envers les arbitres (le carton jaune me paraît un poil sévère ; la pénalité semble bien passer, vu depuis mon canapé).
Steyn a toujours son coup de botte surpuissant (il a déjà marqué un drop semblable avec les Springboks il y a quelques années).


----------



## Gronounours (8 Mai 2010)

La pénalité, si le ballon passe au dessus du poteau tel que moi je le vois, elle est valable.

Le carton jaune, est un peu sévère, mais c'est surtout que cette faute est juste après celle de Steyn. Donc sévère mais cohérent.

Après&#8230; Les 2 équipes ont livré un match de haut niveau


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2010)

Bon...
Toulouse ou Castres ?!... :love:


----------



## Gronounours (8 Mai 2010)

Avantage a Toulouse sur les derniers matchs, mais ça sera aussi serré que Clermont-Racing


----------



## Gronounours (8 Mai 2010)

Toulouse mérite sa victoire sans conteste.

Pas beau du tout l'attitude des castrais en fin de match. Non pas beau du tout.


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Mai 2010)

Explique STP, je ne l'ai pas vu...
J'étais pas dispo, une honte pour un supporter...


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2010)

Bagarre déclenchée à cinq minutes de la fin. De toutes façons le score était déjà plié. On peut supposer que les nerfs ont laché...


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Toulouse mérite sa victoire sans conteste.
> 
> Pas beau du tout l'attitude des castrais en fin de match. Non pas beau du tout.



Ouais j'ai entendu ça à la radio et j'ai trouvé que c'était limite, à priori ils ont du mal à supporter d'etre éliminé en barrage après la belle saison qu'ils ont fait...

Beau match de Toulouse, rendez-vous à Montpellier semaine prochaine.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Mai 2010)

Toulouse a tres bien geré sans se crever pour les prochains matchs ce qui ete aussi important.

Bon, un peu de tension entre medard et andreu, qui a degenere petit a petit

Ouaips, Castres doit etre un peu deg apres leur belle saison

mais c' est le jeu ma pov lucette


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2010)

Faut dire aussi que Médard a passé une partie du match à chambrer son adversaire. Avec un peu de frustration là-dessus (je me demande combien les Castrais ont perdu de ballons !), on peut aussi expliquer la fin de match.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2010)

On ouvre les pronos pour la Finale ?

Moi je verrai bien un ST-ASM et vous ?


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> On ouvre les pronos pour la Finale ?
> 
> Moi je verrai bien un ST-ASM et vous ?



Je suis un peu d'accord, mais géographiquement, l'USAP sera pas mal à Montpellier, très soutenu donc peut tirer son épingle du jeu...


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je suis un peu d'accord, mais géographiquement, l'USAP sera pas mal à Montpellier, très soutenu donc peut tirer son épingle du jeu...



Effectivement c'est ce qui me fait un peu peur....mais l'USAP n'a pas joué depuis 3 semaines et le ST est sur une belle série.


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2010)

Je verrais plutôt ST-RCT avec victoire du ST.

Autre sujet : juste avant la dernière journée du Super 14, aucune équipe néo-zélandaise dans les quatre premiers. Certes, ça se joue à peu pour les Hurricanes et les Crusaders. Mais je ne les trouve pas bien brillants, cette année.


----------



## Gronounours (10 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Faut dire aussi que Médard a passé une partie du match à chambrer son adversaire. Avec un peu de frustration là-dessus (je me demande combien les Castrais ont perdu de ballons !), on peut aussi expliquer la fin de match.



Non, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce qui s'est passé. Andreux a voulu montrer qu'il répondrait au défi physique de son adversaire direct, et néanmoins concurrent en EdF Vincent Clerc.

Sauf qu'il s'est fait déborder 3 fois par ce dernier ainsi que par Médard. Et là, il a commencé à s'agacer tout seul a vouloir leurs faire mal bêtement. Du coup, chaque impact est devenu de plus en plus agressif dans le mauvais sens du terme. Médard et Clerc se sont mis à chambrer voyant là une opportunité de complètement mettre hors course Andreux.

Les autres castrais ont suivi le même chemin et se sont complètement désunis, à l'image de la réaction du 12 sur l'essai de Yann David (un ptit coup de poing dans la gueule) en fin de match, et la montée en ratatouille avec Capo-Ortega qui prend un jaune.


Je regrette, et je pense que les castrais regretteront vraiment leur match, parce que c'est très loin du visage qu'ils ont montrés toute la saison régulière, ou justement Capo-Ortega était en plus exemplaire de ce côté.

Se faire dépasser par l'enjeu, c'est ça.




Super XIV :
J'ai vu un bout de match Samedi soir sur Canal+Sport.
Franchement, ça n'a plus grand chose du "laboratoire" qu'était cette compétition à ses débuts.
Mais c'est somme toute logique, il n'y a qu'à voir le classement.

Les sud'af dominent, et le jeu est à leur image : Violent.
On dirait un mix entre le 13 et l'australian rules. Franchement, c'est pas intéressant du tout à regarder.

Si du temps ou les Néo-Zélandais dominaient cette compet, c'était très engagé et parfois rugeux, il n'en restait pas moins qu'il avait un rugby très complet dans tous les secteurs.
Désormais, on tire vers cette bouillie, que l'harmonisation des gabarits favorise : Un jeu fait pour 30 armoires à glace d'1m95 pour 115Kg.

Bof.


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2010)

Pour la violence, je pense qu'il faudrait que les arbitres soient recadrés sur ce sujet. Quand on voit que Nonu ne prend pas de jaune depuis quelques matchs, ça laisse pensif.

Je pense que pour le Super14, il y a une nécessité de s'imposer face à des sports réellement concurrents, que ne connaît pas notre Top 14 [le XIII n'est pas très vaillant en France, pour diverses raisons, pas toujours folichonnes]. D'où une volonté effectivement de le dynamiser à outrance, de le rendre spectaculaire.

Je ne sais pas si on a vu le même match [Queensland Reds - Wellington Hurricanes] parce que je l'ai trouvé plaisant, avec du jeu, beaucoup de jeu, et plutôt une saine agressivité. S'il y a eu cinq chandelles dans le match, c'est le bout du monde.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2010)

Bon si on se fait un point sur les pronostics des équipes qui seront présente en finale :

Christophe31  : ST - ASM
Bompi : ST - RCT

C'est tout ?


----------



## Gronounours (11 Mai 2010)

J'ai déjà fait mon pronostique moi, avant les barrages


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Mai 2010)

Je mise sur une finale RCT-ST.

Dur dur pour l'ASM qui perds Broke James (si c'est confirmé). Ca fera peut etre taire ses detracteurs qui disent que c'est un chat noir. 
Il a peut etre pas de reussite au pied mais dans la conduite du jeu, il sera interessant de voir comment l'ASM va s'en sortir sans lui.

Cote Toulouse, ben je peux pas ne pas les mettre en finale mais l'absence d'Elissalde et le volume de Perpignan me mettent pas en confiance (c'est mon coté Noves )


----------



## Lalis (11 Mai 2010)

Pas un pronostic mais un désir : Clermont-Toulouse. Et victoire de Clermont.
J'apprécie beaucoup Brock James, mais Parra a montré contre le Racing Métro qu'il savait mener ses hommes. Il est en plus en réussite côté coups de pieds. Il a la jeunesse, l'intrépidité.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Mai 2010)

pour mener les hommes ok, mais pour mener le jeu il faut un 10  (en plus de Para en 9)


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> ...
> 
> Sur la route de Toulouse, il y aurait l'USAP avant la finale de la H-CUP, et donc un choix à faire pour la fraicheur des joueurs, même si le banc de Toulouse est conséquent et permet de changer quasiment la ligne sans perdre en qualité. C'est plus devant que ça se jouera.
> 
> ...



Je suis très d'accord... Je n'ai rien lu dans la presse qui laisse penser que Toulouse ait déjà choisi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas prévu de laisser filer le match de demain... Toutefois, l'USAP fait une grosse saison, et n'a plus que ça en tête avant la reprise de l'année prochaine, ce qui fait que je trouve que tous vos posts précédents les enterrent un peu vite pour la finale...

Moi je verrai bien USAP-ASM. Avec victoire de l'USAP, parce que c'est la règle pour l'ASM, ils y arrivent, et ils perdent.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Moi je verrai bien USAP-ASM. Avec victoire de l'USAP, parce que c'est la règle pour l'ASM, ils y arrivent, et ils perdent.


c est la bonne annee pour l ASM
toutes les frustations accumulees depuis ces 3 dernieres annees vont exploser a la tronche de l autre finaliste........

a condition de battre Toulon et c est loin d etre fait 
esperons que le rugby sorte le grand gagnant de ces phases finales...
et c est fait non plus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2010)

Perpignan-Toulouse c'est diffusé où ?

Je l'sens mal...

Au pire Rugbyrama...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Perpignan-Toulouse c'est diffusé où ?


C+ ...


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C+ ...



...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Mai 2010)

justin TV 

non mais ces matchs appartiennent au public et au supporters.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> non mais ces matchs appartiennent au public et au supporters.




pardon ?
Tu peux développer s'il te plait, je te suis pas là...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Mai 2010)

bon, l'argument est a 2 balles 

je rebondissait sur le fait que le match soit sur C+ et que du coup pleins de personnes peuvent pas le voir comme notre collegue ici

Ca m'a cassé les b... plusiuers annees (je regardais les matchs "a la radio") jusqu'a l'avenement du streaming et de certains sites


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2010)

Bon ben pas de ST en finale, Perpignan ira défendre son titre...., contre qui alors.....moi je dirais l'ASM avec victoire finale Perpignan....mais les pronos et moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2010)

bon bé va pour RC Toulon - Clermont Auvergne...

Honnetement j'ai pas de préférence j'espère un bon match...et une bonne retransmission !


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Mai 2010)

Bien, je suis content, je l'avais dit...

J'aurais du parier pour enrichir Barrière, Bouigues et consorts... mais à l'instar de Meurisse : "je ne joue jamais..."

Maintenant, je persiste, je vois l'USAP gros comme une maison, comme piège sempiternel de l'ASM...


----------



## Gronounours (16 Mai 2010)

Si c'est une finale du même tenant que Toulon - Clermont, quelque soit le vainqueur, je prend de suite.

Quel régal rugbystique ! :love:

Un Toulon qui ne lâchera rien jusqu'au bout, un Clermont qui joue, et joue, et joue encore.


"L'arbitre accorde a Clermont un essai qui n'y est pas" &#8230; :sleep:
D'où il est, il ne peut pas voir l'en avant, et le juge de touche pas mieux. Et vu l'action, c'est obligé pour un arbitre de ce niveau, en demie finale du TOP14 de l'accorder.

Pas une seconde, n'importe qui depuis la 4ème série au TOP14 ne pourrait imaginer un en avant placé comme tel. Impossible.

Alors ça suffit de venir chouiner sur les "erreurs", les mauvaises appréciations des arbitres. A part fragiliser leur rôle, ils ne rendent pas service.
Oui l'arbitre à fait des erreurs aujourd'hui, comme les autres. Mais il a tenu un match propre, ouvert, sans favoritisme aucun. Il a jugé les actions en son âme et conscience, et surtout de manière souveraine.

Les décisions de l'arbitre sont souveraines. Qu'elles soient justes, faussées, mal vues, où complètement incohérentes et fausses. Et les mauvais arbitres, sont évalué par leur fédération.

Bref. Marre d'entendre ces réflexions usantes sur l'arbitrage, parce qu'il est toujours plus facile de critiquer, que d'agir pour le bien du jeu. Que l'on soit pour ou contre la décision de l'arbitre, avec un soupçon de chauvinisme ou pas, il faut défendre l'arbitre.


Quoiqu'il en soit, Clermont mérite sa qualification, Toulon n'a pas démérité, mais le plus fort aujourd'hui, reste Clermont. Comme on dit : ils se le sont pelés ce match.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2010)

Alors....doublé de Perpignan ou....enfin.....titre pour l' ASM ? 

Allez restons chauvin disons ASM, et vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

de l EXPRESS

ASM-Toulon (35-29): le match de l'année!
le 15 mai 2010 18h50 | par
Henri Haget

Ne pas gâcher les vacances de Pascal en lui rappellant qu'on a pronostiqué la bonne finale. Savourer. Juste savourer ce qui restera probablement comme le match de l'année. Incroyable suspense! Incroyable lecon de persévérance des Montferrandais qui ont vaincu _ à quel prix!_ les fantômes de tant et tant de matchs couperet perdus sur le fil. Incroyables toulonnais. Quasi-éliminés à dix minutes de la fin du temps réglementaire sur une erreur de l'arbitre (omettant de demander la vidéo pour accorder à l'ASM un essai non-valable) et qui, plutôt que de réclamer une commission d'enquête parlementaire comme Berbizier la semaine précédente, sont allés chercher dans les tréfonds de la fierté rouge et noire, l'énergie de marquer deux fois pour arracher les prolongations. La suite est déjà dans les livres d'or. Au bout du bout d'une ultime contre-attaque toulonnaise qui balaya sur cent mètres le terrain de Geoffroy Guichard, il y eut l'ultime placage de Gonzalo Canale et la qualification haletante des "jaunards" pour un remake de la finale de l'an dernier face à l'USAP. Il y eut surout l'impression rare d'avoir vécu un grand moment de rugby,_l'anti-thèse du demi-match et des calculs d'apothicaire de la veille_ et la satisfaction immense d'avoir assisté à la rédemption de l'ouvreur montferrandais Brock James. Trainé dans la boue comme un vulgaire footballeur pour un pied devenu soudain tremblotant contre le Leinster, l'Australien qui, à en croire les critiques, incarnait, à lui seul, le syndrome d'une équipe incapable de gagner les grands matchs, a répondu en livrant une partition limpide et en claquant un drop décisif de 55 mètres. Sans effet de manche, sans coup de gueule, avec une dignité indéfectible, l'ASM porte haut une certaine idée du rugby, sous le magistère janséniste de Vern Cotter. L'USAP est plus que jamais notre favori pour la finale du Top 14, mais, à titre exceptionnel, on adorerait se tromper.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2010)

Vous commencez à m'agacer, hein... J'ai pas pu le voir, ce match !! Marde ! :rateau:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Mai 2010)

je viens juste de le voir, excellent 

Du beau jeu qui me met du baume au coeur apres l'elimination de Toulouse

Broke James s'est tres bien demerdé (mais son drop incroyable est quand meme super chanceux, on voit le ballon faire un detour enorme pour revenir entre les poteaux , mais fallait oser )


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

Ouais, je suis un peu comme Bompi....agacer !!!! j'ai pas C+


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2010)

J'ai C+. J'ai aussi une famille. Il faut faire des choix


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2010)

Bon, fin de saison anticipée pour le clône n°3 : lors du match mini-poussins Rambouillet - Versailles samedi dernier, une mélée ouverte s'est mal terminée... Urgences : petit-doigt cassé et le pilier gauche est indisponible 45 jours :rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

La saison (en pépinière) de mon fils n'est pas terminé, encore un tournois et puis le voyage de fin de saison (on va se saouler à l'oasis....)


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2010)

Mon fils ne sera jamais un rugbyman, je pense.
Il m'a expliqué que lorsqu'il plaque un adversaire, il accompagne sa chute pour éviter qu'il se fasse trop mal [il ne s'agit évidemment pas de plaquage cathédrale ].
Mignon, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Mon fils ne sera jamais un rugbyman, je pense.
> Il m'a expliqué que lorsqu'il plaque un adversaire, il accompagne sa chute pour éviter qu'il se fasse trop mal [il ne s'agit évidemment pas de plaquage cathédrale ].
> Mignon, n'est-il pas ?



Tu sais moi j'en suis au prémisse il a 5 ans alors....impossible de savoir s'il y va pour "jouer" ou pour faire du sport.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Mon fils ne sera jamais un rugbyman, je pense.
> Il m'a expliqué que lorsqu'il plaque un adversaire, il accompagne sa chute pour éviter qu'il se fasse trop mal [il ne s'agit évidemment pas de plaquage cathédrale ].
> Mignon, n'est-il pas ?



Je disais pareil a 6 ans


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2010)

Oui, mais t'as mal tourné toi


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2010)

Pas de finale pour Traille...


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas de finale pour Traille...



Ouais et toujours incertitude pour Elissalde à Toulouse.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2010)

Mais...
À quoi ils jouent, là ?!...  :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2010)

Au secours :affraid: les démons du foot rattrape notre sport favoris


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2010)

N'exagérons pas, non plus.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2010)

Théories...


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Théories...



Y a pas un problème là dans son texte au journaleux ??? 

"Il est surprenant que le raisonnement inverse nait pas primé. On mise tout sur la qualification en finale du Top 14. Au pire, si léquipe type est fatiguée, on procède à des remplacements durant la seconde mi-temps en faisant entrer de jeunes joueurs susceptibles ensuite de disputer la finale. Sil y a des blessés, le banc larrière-ban se tient prêt et Toulouse fait une démonstration de sa formidable capacité à assurer son style de jeu quelles que soient les générations. En gros, on possède des bon joueurs, et on en a encore des kilos pour lavenir. Le coup psychologique même en cas de finale perdue aurait porté. *Enfin, le titre de H Cup en poche, les Toulousains seraient allés à Saint-Denis en sifflotant et dans ce contexte auraient pu faire tourner la tête de Biarrots qui forcément sattendraient à tous les tours de passe-passes possibles dont sont capables les Rouges et noirs quand il nont pas peur de perdre*."

Ou je comprends rien (et c'est possible, si, si ! ), ou cette phrase n'a pas de lien avec la précédente; non ?


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Mai 2010)

J'aurai bien aimé le BO, mais manque de cannes en 2nd période ....

Bravo au rouge et noir, ce match ne restera pas dans les .... lumières mais bon


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu des sueurs froides pendant les 5 dernières minutes....Toulouse est champion d'Europe :king:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Mai 2010)

TOULOUSAINS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ouais et toujours incertitude pour Elissalde à Toulouse.


Bon, ben... :hein:


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, ben... :hein:



Ouais, j'ai vu. Mais on le garde, il pourrait être entraineur des arrières.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais...
> À quoi ils jouent, là ?!...  :mouais:





Christophe31 a dit:


> Au secours :affraid: les démons du foot rattrape notre sport favoris





bompi a dit:


> N'exagérons pas, non plus.


Des intérêts des uns et.. des autres...


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2010)

Ah la la... Ça n'en finit pas !!! Je commence à frire, là !!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2010)

Bon, t'es bien frit maintenant ?


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2010)

A point !!! 

Je suis VRAIMENT content. Finale un peu tendue (euphémisme) mais Clermont mérite vraiment son titre : Perpignan n'a pas montré grand-chose.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mai 2010)

Beau match et bravo à l'ASM qui attendait cela depuis longtemps. Bon ben tout est bon pour moi,  Toulousain d'adoption avec un titre de champion d'Europe et Auvergnat de naissance avec un titre de champion de France :king:


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2010)

Il est heureux que la décision ne se soit pas faite sur le drop final.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Juin 2010)

Vous avez vu Irlande/Barbarians sur France4 hier ? Beau match avec victoire 29/23 des Barbarians présence d'Elissalde dans les rangs des Barbarians.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Juin 2010)

le 12 juin contre les Springbox et le 26 juin contre les Pumas, à priori Liévremenont se montre très réservé sur les chances du XV contre les Springbox....


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2010)

Sprinboks, Emmanuel, pas springbox


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Juin 2010)

merci d'avoir corrigé


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2010)

Galles/Afrique du Sud...


----------



## Bombigolo (9 Juin 2010)

Dans la folie "footbalistique" du moment , le prochain test contre l'ADS passe presque innaperçu &#8230; tant mieux !
J'en ai plein le dos d'entendre les aventures des bleus dans tous les medias ,
"et si Anelka" ," et peut etre Henry" , untel s'est cassé un ongle à l'entrainement &#8230;

Moi j'y crois , meme si dans l'indifference generale , nos petits jeunes pouvaient se reveler , 
cela me ferait passer un tres bon week end


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2010)

Argentine - France (Direct 8)


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2010)

Pressés de rentrer eux aussi ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2010)

C'est d'la faute à Domenech


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Ils sont forts, ces Argentins... Battus par les Écossais, pourtant.
Mais il faut croire que leur jeu ne convient décidément pas au XV de France.

Encore une fois, un excès de confiance, voire un brin de condescendance fatal aux Français face aux Argentins [je dis ça par rapport à quelques articles aperçus ici ou là].


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ils sont forts, ces Argentins... Battus par les Écossais, pourtant.
> Mais il faut croire que leur jeu ne convient décidément pas au XV de France.
> 
> Encore une fois, un excès de confiance, voire un brin de condescendance fatal aux Français face aux Argentins [je dis ça par rapport à quelques articles aperçus ici ou là].



partis avec un excès  de confiance contre les Argentins, d'abord cette équipe n'est pas bien connue, puisque bon nombre des cadres sont partis, ensuite nous restons sur deux défaites contre eux en Coupe du Monde.

Ils ont mieux joué c'est indéniable, mais des défaites en test match forgent un groupe, et forcent à rester humble sur le pré, dans cet esprit la défaite n'est pas toujours un mal (imaginons un retour de tournée triomphale.... puis une coupe du monde médiocre), cela laisse l'entraîneur plus libre de ses choix et plus libre d'améliorer la tactique.

Le grand rdv avec eux c'est en 2011, et là j'espère que nos joueurs seront prêts


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Ceux qui ont du souci à se faire, je pense, sont les Néo-Zélandais.

Il y a du chemin jusqu'à 2011 mais le temps devient court et plus ça va, moins je les trouve convaincants. On va voir pour le Tri-Nations mais je pense qu'il y a quelque chose qui coince et qui coincera encore dans un an [je pense que Graham Henry est un bon sélectionneur mais qu'ils auraient dû changer quand même après la défaite contre la France].

Quant aux Français : comme tous les Européens, il va leur être difficile de battre _plusieurs_ équipes du Sud _là-bas_.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ceux qui ont du souci à se faire, je pense, sont les Néo-Zélandais.
> 
> Il y a du chemin jusqu'à 2011 mais le temps devient court et plus ça va, moins je les trouve convaincants. On va voir pour le Tri-Nations mais je pense qu'il y a quelque chose qui coince et qui coincera encore dans un an [je pense que Graham Henry est un bon sélectionneur mais qu'ils auraient dû changer quand même après la défaite contre la France].


Bon ben en attendant...
Z'ont pris une valise en Nouvelle-Zélande, les Boks... 
4 essais et donc bonus offensif pour les Blacks...


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2010)

Je n'ai vu que le dernier quart d'heure et cela ne m'a pas plus impressionné (mais ce n'était que le dernier quart d'heure )


----------



## Gronounours (12 Juillet 2010)

Tout ce qui a précédé ce dernier quart d'heure justement était impressionnant de justesse de jeu. Juste que la N-Z doit gommer son indiscipline et sa sera parfait.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2010)

La stat des pénalités, en fin de match, paraissait en effet excessive. Maintenant, il faut que je voie les 65 minutes qui précèdent


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Maintenant, il faut que je voie les 65 minutes qui précèdent


Et la , tu comprendras pourquoi le dernier quart d'heure t'a semblé "mou" !

Je ne sais pas quels sont les temps de jeu sur le match , mais c'est impressionnant à voir , ça fait presque peur !
Que de la relance , du combat , de la "gratte" au sol , sauf sur la fin , ou les deux équipes étaient cuites physiquement , et ou elles se sont mises à jouer à l'européenne ( chandelles  )

Soit ces mecs ont 3 poumons et 2 coeurs , soit ils ont un "regime" vraiment à part


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

3ième défaite de suite pour les Boks, dans le Tri-nations...
Avec 30 points dans la valise à chaque fois et un minimum d'un carton jaune par match...


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2010)

Oui, c'est assez plaisant de les voir un peu à la traîne. Faut pas se faire trop d'illusions : ils ont déjà montré par le passé que l'on peut être cuit une saison et être champion du monde la suivante 

Reste que les Wallabies ont beaucoup tenté, peu joué au pied (vu la forme de Giteau, on peut comprendre) et fait vivre le ballon : le match était plaisant à voir. La charnière australienne est assez épatante.
Les Springboks ont bien essayé eux aussi de jouer mais la défense australienne était assez efficace.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juillet 2010)

Plaisir d'offrir..

[YOUTUBE]8QlmMGeiXX0&amp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gronounours (30 Juillet 2010)

La prochaine fois, il évitera de se la péter avant de marquer


----------



## ringo.starr (30 Juillet 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]8QlmMGeiXX0&amp[/YOUTUBE]



Penalty monsieur l'arbitre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Août 2010)

Hello Folks !

en tant que supporter du SUA, je me réjouis du match Toulouse Agen en ouverture du Top 14 ! 

J'espère y voir (façon de parler je sais pas s'il passe à la tv gratuite) du beau jeu même si les équipes ne doivent pas être forcement bien rodées.

Petit_Louis


----------



## Gronounours (10 Août 2010)

Hélas non, CanalPlus détenant les droits TV du TOP14, aucune chance que cela passe sur une autre chaine.


Mais moi j'vais regarder ça avec attention 



Bon sinon, les Blacks sont saignants sur ce Tri Nation. Impressionnant dans leur conduite de balle et leur capacité à faire vivre ce ballon enfin retrouvée. :love:
Les australiens s'emploient à produire le même type de jeu, mais n'ont pas le même talent. Ca hume bon le vrai et bon rugby pendant que les  sudaff s'enlisent.


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Bon sinon, les Blacks sont saignants sur ce Tri Nation. Impressionnant dans leur conduite de balle et leur capacité à faire vivre ce ballon enfin retrouvée. :love:
> Les australiens s'emploient à produire le même type de jeu, mais n'ont pas le même talent. Ca hume bon le vrai et bon rugby pendant que les  sudaff s'enlisent.


Ouaip !... :style: :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2010)

44-24...
Bon evidement pour un retour parmi l'élite j'aurais préféré que ca se passe autrement...
Courage Agen !


----------



## Gronounours (16 Août 2010)

PL : Je crois qu'il faut pas trop regarder le score, mais plus les intentions de jeu.

Les agenais ont proposé un beau rugby tout au long du match, sans jamais baisser les bras, ou s'agacer. Le petit ailier a réussi à se re-mobiliser après un essai tout fait que seule la roublardise d'Heymans (quel geste technique&#8230; :love à pu empêcher.

Nan franchement, hormis la dimension physique où les agenais ont soufferts, ils n'ont pas grand chose à envier.

Toulouse lui, reste fidèle à ce qu'il est. Solide, costaud, joueur et diablement efficace.


A côté de ça, le match Clermont-USAP était d'un chiant&#8230; Cette nouvelle temporisation pendant l'entrée en mêlée est pire qu'avant. Les USAPistes limite violent, ne méritaient pas de gagner cette rencontre.

Par contre, Fofana&#8230; quel futur talent :love:

Ah et une défaite de Toulon d'entrée, ça me fait toujours plaisir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

Tiens j'y repense, mais en rentrant du boulot, je suis passé devant les joueurs de Bourgoin qui sortaient de leur hotel pour rejoindre le stade français.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Août 2010)

merci gnn !

'tain si ca continue je vais prendre C+...

j'en rage de pas pouvoir suivre mon équipe :rateau:

L


----------



## JaiLaTine (17 Août 2010)

vive le rugby que je pratique depuis 13 années et vive les fêtes de bayonne 2010


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2010)

Allez les petits ! Faut se relever ! C'est qu'un mauvais moment a passer ! Je suis avec vous en tout cas.


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2010)

M_u_rde !... :hein:
Fallait bien que ça arrive un jour...


----------



## Gronounours (21 Août 2010)

Un type bien que j'ai eu le plaisir de rencontrer quelques fois.

Très bon joueur et une tête bien faite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Août 2010)

du moment qu'il ne part pas sur un coup de boule


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2010)

Héhé...
Les Boks ont mené jusqu'au 5 dernières mn et ont craqué... :love:
(comment ça, j'aime pas le "jeu" des Boks ?!... )


----------



## Gronounours (24 Août 2010)

Me d'mande si les blacks (tout en jouant avec le feu) n'ont pas voulu tester leur capacité a contrôler un match.

J'me trompe peut être, mais la ligne arrière était pas au taquet, et quand ils ont décidé d'accélérer, c'est passé.


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2010)

C'est possible...
Autant les Wallabies et les Boks savent temporiser et gérer...
(les rosbifs aussi)
Par contre les Blacks...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Août 2010)

pour changer d'hemisphere, El Mago est de retour dans notre TOP14 et il m'a souvent bluffé ce gars la...

vivement ce RM92-RCT


----------



## Gronounours (25 Août 2010)

Oué enfin si c'est du même niveau que le WE dernier, ils vont prendre des pions les racingmen


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2010)

par contre pour Rupeni Caucaunibuca, toujours pas de news...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Oué enfin si c'est du même niveau que le WE dernier, ils vont prendre des pions les racingmen



Mouais, j'y étais, au stade, et je peux te dire que le niveau de jeu qu'ont imposé les montpelliérains était très difficilement contrable. Pourtant, l'arbitre n'était pas vraiment en leur faveur, et je te concède qu'ils ont joué de leur indiscipline légendaire... mais quand même, ils ont joué très vite à la main, ils faisaient circuler les ballons de gauche à droite en permanence, et surtout, il y a enfin une ligne d'arrières dans cette équipe.

Trinh duc a été grand, et les avants ont fortement progressé. D'accord, le racing pouvait peut être faire mieux déjouer, mais c'était probablement très difficile...

Et enfin, une ambiance dans le stade, magnifique. Je pense sincèrement qu'ils ont déjà beaucoup appris, et qu'ils sont prêts à encore progresser grâce à Bechu et Galthié, du moins j'ai ressenti ce frisson qui annonce l'existence d'une équipe locale, une vraie, ce qui ne m'était pas arrivé en 3 ans de stade...

Bref, vivement la venue des toulousains, on verra si ils repartent en nos laissant fanny comme la dernière fois...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Août 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Bref, vivement la venue des toulousains, on verra si ils repartent en nos laissant fanny comme la dernière fois...



a voir 

Mais bon j'adore Galthier et je pense que si il reste (c'etait une rumeur ou quoi?) ben il va les mettre sur orbite ces montpellierains


----------



## Gronounours (25 Août 2010)

Bien plus que Galthié ou n'importe quel entraineur, Montpellier récolte les fruits de sa formation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2010)

retour du troll 
http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2009-2010/chabal-tacle-la-ligue_sto2442789/flashnews.shtml


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Août 2010)

Ne vous avais-je pas dit que Montpellier commençait à avoir une équipe?

Bref : 10 essais en trois matchs, c'est plus qu'en 10 matchs de la saison précédente, je pense que ça va dans le bon sens...


----------



## JaiLaTine (1 Septembre 2010)

Ouais montpellier commence bien sa saison mais on verra en milieu de saison ou il se situeront 
Bayonne me fait forte impression aussi


----------



## Gronounours (2 Septembre 2010)

Fouyoutcha !!!


Quel match hier entre Montpellier justement, et Toulouse.
De mémoire, j'ai rarement vu un match d'une telle qualité :love:

Beaucoup d'intensité, pas de mauvais gestes.

Le jeu proposé par Montpellier est vraiment généreux, plein d'envie. Toulouse a failli boire la tasse, mais s'en sort bien. Ils échouent à 1 point pour une pénalité qui ne passe pas, et je dois dire, tant mieux, Montpellier mérite vraiment la victoire sur ce match.


Du coup, le match Racing-Clermont était bien pauvre en comparaison. Et c'est encore plus difficile de passer derrière ce premier match.


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2010)

"Black Ferns"; le haka au féminin...

[YOUTUBE]Q3IcOj3GBcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2010)

notre star est revenue... 
http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2009-2010/agen-caucau-attendu_sto2451090/flashnews.shtml

Me demande bien comment va réagir le club ou la LNR à ce genre d'absence...


----------



## JaiLaTine (2 Septembre 2010)

Montpellier et Bayonne sont les deux clubs qui me font forte impression en ce moment j'espere pour eux que ca va continuez ca changera un peu
Sinon vous en faites ou du rugby ? moi en seine et marne Federale 3


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2010)

Moi nulle part mais le clône n°3 vient de passer chez les poussins


----------



## Gronounours (2 Septembre 2010)

j'en eu fais 13 ans.

Massy de Minime à Junior surclassé espoir, quelques stages France avant de massacrer une carrière, puis Orsay jusqu'en Fédérale 2


----------



## JaiLaTine (4 Septembre 2010)

Ca fait 14 ans que j'en fait et je suis en fédérale 3 actuellement on vient de monter.Cette année ca va piquer ^^


----------



## Gronounours (4 Septembre 2010)

Au passage Honeur -> Fed 3
c'est pas trop les impacts qui changent, c'est surtout la vitesse de jeu.

Le passage vers la Fed 2, là ca devient très musclé


----------



## JaiLaTine (5 Septembre 2010)

Déja c'est beau qu'on soit monté on verra mais ca va être chaud y'a des grosses equipes dans notre poule comme chalon sur saône qui descende de fed 1 pour probleme d'argent


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2010)

Bon, sinon...
Les Boks ont perdu une nouvelle fois, contre l'Australie et sont bons derniers... 
Équipe d'Australie qui risque d'être intéressante à suivre, à la prochaine coupe du monde, si elle confirme son potentiel et le jeu qu'elle essaie de développer... 
('tain y'a de jeunes joueurs excellents chez eux !...  :love: )


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2010)

Dommage que je n'aie pu voir le match. Ils ont effectivement de _jeunes_ joueurs très talentueux, un peu fou-fou. Qu'une équipe entreprenante batte les Boks chez eux est toujours un bon moment 
On a beaucoup parlé de Quade-Cooper mais il n'est pas le seul.

On dirait qu'il va passer du côté du Rugby League... Dommage.


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Dommage que je n'aie pu voir le match. Ils ont effectivement de _jeunes_ joueurs très talentueux, un peu fou-fou. Qu'une équipe entreprenante batte les Boks chez eux est toujours un bon moment
> On a beaucoup parlé de Quade-Cooper mais il n'est pas le seul.


Pocock, Mitchell, O'connor, Genia, Beale, Slipper, Fainga'a et quelques autres... 
(Beale passe la pénalité de la gagne; 50/55m sur la droite des poteaux (bord de touche) à la dernière seconde : sifflet de fin de match après la pénalité...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2010)

Et sinon pour Caucau ?
On prend les paris ?



Moi perso j'en sais rien...
Pour le Top 14 est ce qu'il en a les capacités ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Septembre 2010)

A mon avis, non.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Septembre 2010)

Je ne pense pas non plus mais apparement Toulouse,Toulon et Brive seraient interessés affaire a suivre mais je sens bien toulouse vu que David est blessé.


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> On a beaucoup parlé de Quade-Cooper mais il n'est pas le seul.
> 
> On dirait qu'il va passer du côté du Rugby League... Dommage.


Celui qui a écrit la dépêche se plante dans le poste; il est ouvreur et pas demi de mêlée, mais...


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonne nouvelle pour les Aussies. Et le jeu.


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Septembre 2010)

Felicitation a Bayonne maintenant je sens que le BO va creer une grosse surprise chez eux affaire a suivre


----------



## JaiLaTine (11 Septembre 2010)

Et voila mes pronos étaient bons


----------



## Gronounours (13 Septembre 2010)

C'est con, mais je la trouve très drôle c'te pub :

[youtube]p2yiT5FhCeE[/youtube]


----------



## JaiLaTine (13 Septembre 2010)

Elle est vite fait ...


----------



## JaiLaTine (18 Septembre 2010)

Beau match de toulouse, vive bayonne quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2010)

pendant ce temps, à Agen...


----------



## JaiLaTine (21 Septembre 2010)

Montpellier sont vraiment bons cette année Galthié a bien changer cette équipe.
Pour Agen ça va être dur ... comme d'ailleurs Bourgoin et la Rochelle


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Septembre 2010)

Mouais, aux vues de tous les derniers matchs, je ne vois plus beaucoup d'équipes qui n'aient de soucis à se faire pour les rencontres avec Montpellier...

L'équipe qui me surprend le plus, c'est Toulouse... Elle me semble au dessous de ce dont elle devrait être capable.


----------



## JaiLaTine (30 Septembre 2010)

Toulouse ça fait bien longtemps qu'elle ne surprend plus après son titre de champion d'Europe elle fait peur a toutes les équipes.
Cette année je mets une pièce sur Bayonne qui fait un excellent début de saison et qui accroche a chaque fois les grosses équipes.


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> notre star est revenue...
> http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2009-2010/agen-caucau-attendu_sto2451090/flashnews.shtml
> 
> Me demande bien comment va réagir le club ou la LNR à ce genre d'absence...





petit_louis a dit:


> Et sinon pour Caucau ?
> On prend les paris ?
> 
> 
> ...





Gronounours a dit:


> A mon avis, non.


Et hop !...


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2010)

Ben not' grizzly à nous qu'on avait a le droit de ne pas être de l'avis du staff de Toulouse, nan ?

Ses analyses vont me manquer d'ailleurs, avec la Hcup qui redémarre.


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben not' grizzly à nous qu'on avait a le droit de ne pas être de l'avis du staff de Toulouse, nan ?


C'est juste le retour du Caucau à un endroit où on ne l'attendait pas, qui me fait=> 



Pis à mon avis, avec le staff et la préparation (et la rigueur) toulousaine, va vite maigrir, le "p'tit bébé" fidjien...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2010)

Cet aprem, match au sommet entre les poussins de Rambouillet vs Elancourt


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Octobre 2010)

lol rambouillet était dans notre poule l'année dernière en senior ^^
Sinon le ptit caucau il va maigrir


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Octobre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Cet aprem, match au sommet entre les poussins de Rambouillet vs Elancourt



Les ptits gars du 78


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Cet aprem, match au sommet entre les poussins de Rambouillet vs Elancourt



Bon, on m'a menti à l'insu de mon plein gré : c'était Rambouillet vs Chevreuse.

Premier match 4-4
Second match 5-2

Les poussins étaient contents


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2010)

Ca ressemble pas à des scores de rugby


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2010)

Nan : 1 essai = 1 point ; pas de transformations, pas de pénalités, pas de drops car pas de jeu au pied chez les poussins


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2010)

Bon, cet après-midi...

Bath/Biarritz 14h (sport+)
Toulouse/Wasps 16h (France2)

En challenge européen :
Bayonne/Harlequins 20h45 (eurosport)

Dans la semaine restera...
Castres/Cardiff
Leinster/Racing Métro
Montpellier/Newcastle


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, cet après-midi...
> 
> Bath/Biarritz 14h (sport+)
> Toulouse/Wasps 16h (France2)
> ...



De bons matchs en perspective


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Dans la semaine restera...
> Leinster/Racing Métro



C'était hier non ? 38-22


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2010)

Ah vi...


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2010)

Toulouse - Wasps. Où comment l'arbitrage peut être un art difficile 

Il ne faisait pas beau à Toulouse et il a fallu sortir du lourd et du solide face aux Anglais. Néanmoins, on sent quand même que les Toulousains cherchent à jouer malgré tout.


----------



## BIGLOLLE34 (10 Octobre 2010)

Un peut dessus de TOULOUSE cette apre'm , bon Ok avec un temp pareil pas toujour évident et les Wasp c'est costaud  mais quand même ont les à vu mieux jouer en top 14 que cette aprés midi 
Petite victoire .


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2010)

Failli ne rien comprendre à ton post...
Je l'ai relu deux fois, pour y arriver...


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Octobre 2010)

Match brouillon mais le plus important victoire de toulouse avec une situation plus que bizarre quand l'arbitre demande la vidéo alors que l'action était fini par sur que ce soit prévu dans les textes tout ça.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Octobre 2010)

bah finalement, c'etait pas si mal arbitré ce coup la (apres reflexion car sur le coup on se dit qu'il se manque l'arbitre).
Les toulousains applatissent pas dans l'enbut et relancent fort, on leur laisse le benefice du doute si jamais ils etaient allez au bout ET si la video avait confirmé qu'il n'y ai pas eu essai des wasps.

bizarre mais pas si illogique


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Octobre 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bah finalement, c'etait pas si mal arbitré ce coup la (apres reflexion car sur le coup on se dit qu'il se manque l'arbitre).
> Les toulousains applatissent pas dans l'enbut et relancent fort, on leur laisse le benefice du doute si jamais ils etaient allez au bout ET si la video avait confirmé qu'il n'y ai pas eu essai des wasps.
> 
> bizarre mais pas si illogique



Ouai je suis d'accord mais assez surprenant quand même ...


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Toulouse - Wasps. Où comment l'arbitrage peut être un art difficile
> 
> Il ne faisait pas beau à Toulouse et il a fallu sortir du lourd et du solide face aux Anglais. Néanmoins, on sent quand même que les Toulousains cherchent à jouer malgré tout.



Je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est comme en championnat cette année, Toulouse ne fait pas de beaux matchs. Comme c'est le meilleur club du monde ils s'en sortent bien presque à chaque fois, mais sans beau jeu...
On aurait presque l'impression qu'il leur manque qqchose, peut être un peu moins d'envie du côté de Noves, ou un problème de turn-over des joueurs...

Dans tous les cas, ils n'ont plus cette flamme du côté des ailliers, le pack est très solide et les extérieurs un peu à l'arrêt. du coup ça donne du jeu à l'anglaise, et j'aime pas le jeu à l'anglaise, j'aime pas les anglais dans le jeu, j'aime pas les anglais...

Sus mes preux, mort à l'anglois!


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2010)

Je veux bien que ça pourrait être mieux et plus enlevé. Reste qu'ils ont bien plus tenté que leurs adversaires, non ?
Avec des conditions comme celles de l'autre jour, on peut guère demander de faire du rugby champagne...


----------



## JaiLaTine (23 Octobre 2010)

Le top 14 reprend ce week-end avec une belle victoire du Racing et de Toulouse.
En ce moment SF-Toulon des pronostics ?
Je dirais victoire du Stade


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2010)

Allez le SUA !
Courage ! 

:rateau:


----------



## JaiLaTine (29 Octobre 2010)

Le top 14 arrive ce week vos pronos ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Novembre 2010)

Une âme charitable peut-elle poster la liste des test match (*) des équipes de lhémisphère Sud contre le XV de France siouplait ?

(*) Zavez remarqué ? On dit « test match » en rugby et « match amical » en football


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2010)

Sauf que les "test match" n'ont pas grand-chose d'amical en rugby tandis que les matchs amicaux en football ne présentent vraiment rien d'intéressant, dans un flux continu de _fútbol_ planétaire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Une âme charitable peut-elle poster la liste des test match (*) des équipes de lhémisphère Sud contre le XV de France siouplait ?
> 
> (*) Zavez remarqué ? On dit « test match » en rugby et « match amical » en football



S'il s'agit bien de la tournée d'automne :

France Fidji le samedi 13 novembre 2010 au Stade de la Beaujoire à Nantes.
France Argentine le 20 novembre 2010 au Stade de la Mosson à Montpellier. Initialement annoncé au Stade de Gerland à Lyon.
France Australie le samedi 27 novembre 2010 au Stade de France à Paris Saint-Denis.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2010)

Bon, pour les spécialistes :

- Pensez vous que Toulouse (qui est toujours la meilleure équipe du monde, je ne le contredis pas) a enfin remis une vraie marche en avant?

- Pensez vous que Montpellier love peut battre Toulon au prochain match?

- Pensez vous que le Racing peut gagner?

- Y a t-il une vie après la mort?

etc...


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> (*) Zavez remarqué ? On dit « test match » en rugby et « match amical » en football





bompi a dit:


> Sauf que les "test match" n'ont pas grand-chose d'amical en rugby tandis que les matchs amicaux en football ne présentent vraiment rien d'intéressant, dans un flux continu de _fútbol_ planétaire...


Le résultat des matchs amicaux test matchs...  
J'ai regardé le match des rosbifs contre les blacks et celui de l'Irlande contre les Sud Afs...
Sont pas passé loin, les "verts"... :hein:


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Novembre 2010)

Ouais les verts sont pas passés loin dommage pour eux ...
J'attends de voir les débuts de notre équipe contre les fidji mais surtout contre l'argentine ( on a une revanche a prendre )


----------



## JaiLaTine (13 Novembre 2010)

Test match ce week-end !

15:00   Italie-Argentine
15:30   Angleterre-Australie
15:30   Irlande-Samoa
15:30   Pays de Galles-Afrique du Sud
18:00   France-Fidji
18:15   Ecosse-Nouvelle-Zélande

Vos pronos ?

Je dirais - Argentine - Australie - Irlande - Afrique du sud - France - Nouvelle zelande


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Novembre 2010)

Irlande-Samoa 20 - 10
Angleterre-Australie 35 - 18
Pays de Galles-Afrique du Sud 25 - 29
Italie-Argentine 16 - 22


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2010)

Ajoutons : Écosse 3 - 49 Nlle-Zélande

Dommage que je n'aie pu voir ce match (sept essais, quand même).


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Écosse 3 - 49 Nlle-Zélande


Tu parles dune raclée :casse:


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Novembre 2010)

L'angleterre qui gagne l'Australie quelle surprise ! ils ont vraiment bien joué ces anglais, un beau match


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2010)

Ils ont _joué_ (et bien). On n'est pas habitué


----------



## JaiLaTine (16 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ils ont _joué_ (et bien). On n'est pas habitué



Ouais ça fait chier d'ailleurs on les aimes pas ces anglais ^^
Espérons que la France fasse de même contre l'Australie ...


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2010)

On ne les aime pas beaucoup mais ils prouvent qu'ils savent manier un ballon et s'organiser.

Pour autant, ce n'est quand même pas très _fun_ pour autant. Ça reste moins inventif que d'autres nations.


----------



## JaiLaTine (18 Novembre 2010)

Ouais, attendons de voir si nos français vont confirmer face à l'Argentine.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Novembre 2010)

Ecosse - Afrique du Sud 21 - 17
Angleterre - Samoa 26 - 13
Pays de Galles - Fidji 16 -16
Italie - Australie 14 - 32


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2010)

Ça alors. L'Écosse qui bat l'Afrique du Sud ! Beau boulot ! (la bière doit couler à flot).

Hier les Fidjiens et aujourd'hui les Samoans ont vraiment bien défendu leurs chances.


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2010)

Pas super captivant, le match France - Argentine. Bien cadenassé.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Novembre 2010)

Pas enthousiasmant ce match en effet :sleep:

LEcosse qui bat les Sud-Africains ça cest une surprise !!


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2010)

Encore une fois sans marquer d'essais. Ils ont de bons botteurs, les Écossais.

Hier les Français ont été sérieux et ce n'est pas un mal. Un peu brouillon en attaque toutefois. Les Argentins ont été efficacement neutralisés.

Reste que si le spectacle est dorénavant du côté des Anglais, où allons-nous ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Reste que si le spectacle est dorénavant du côté des Anglais, où allons-nous ?


Spectacle côté anglais, et festival côté australiens...

Didiou la déculottée !


----------



## LeProf (27 Novembre 2010)

C'est clair, la mêlée ne fait pas tout... surtout face à ce genre d'équipe.

Le jeu au large des australiens, avec leur passe redoublée et intérieur, est plaisant à voir.... on aurait voulu que ce soit les français qui le pratique. Malheureusement, depuis quelque temps, à part faire la largeur du terrain en passe, puis repartir dans l'autre sens, il n'y a plus vraiment d'inspiration.


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai pas pu voir le match mais en effet, on se dit qu'il vaut mieux ne pas avoir rencontré les Blacks 

Mais c'est bizarre, le rugby : l'Afrique du Sud qui perd contre l'Écosse (!) et qui gagne contre l'Angleterre la semaine suivante...


----------



## Lalis (29 Novembre 2010)

J'ai déjà dû vous conseiller le site de Rugby Dump qui fournit des analyses, des portraits et des résumés vidéo des matchs les plus importants, ou surprenants, avec des notes d'humour. Plutôt hémisphère sud et anglo-saxon, mais on y trouve aussi les meilleurs essais des journées du Top 14.
Je vous recommande la série sur l'histoire du rugby.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2010)

Allez le S.U.A !



L


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Allez le S.U.A !
> 
> 
> 
> L



+1 comme disent les jeunes.
Contre Toulouse en plus...
Bref un bon derby.
En tout cas moi j'y crois !


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2011)

C'est reparti !

Bonne chance les petits


----------



## greggorynque (2 Février 2011)

Début de Mercato aussi !

A noter le recrutement de barbare de Clermont qui semble decidé à recruter plus de deux joueurs cette année... 

Lee Byrne (15)
Regan King (12-13)
Benjamain Kyser (1)
David Skrela (10-12)
Gerhard Vosloo (7)

Toulon n'est pas en reste avec son budget illimité ! Ils viennent d'acheter la ligne de 3/4 de l'Australie qui nous à foutu une rouste ...


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Contre Toulouse en plus...
> Bref un bon derby.
> En tout cas moi j'y crois !



En bon gascon, Le Derby qui me fend le coeur... Resterai neutre, heureux pour celui qui gagnera, avec les Toulousains, malheureux avec ceux qui perdront, les Agenais... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------

:mouais: ... A venir !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

L'année prochaine si Agen reste dans le top 14, mais le match contre Bourgoin peut permettre d'espérer


----------



## JaiLaTine (2 Février 2011)

Le tournoi des 6 nations commence ce week-end des pronos ? je pense une victoire de la France, un match très chaud entre l'Angleterre et le Pays de Galles je vote pour une victoire anglaise 
Une victoire logique aussi de l'Irlande mais on ne sait jamais comment jouerons ses Italiens ..


----------



## Franck72 (2 Février 2011)

Ça me parait logique&#8230;

Angleterre / Pays de Galles, c'est la période des marrons chauds&#8230;
France / Ecosse, les chardons, ça pique !
Irlande / Italie, les ferrari vont brouter du trèfle&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2011)

Beau match au SdF :love:. Ca fait plaisir de voir deux équipes jouer comme ça, merci les gars.









par contre un six nations sans G... Titi bompi et gkat, vous qui aimez le rugueuby, vous pouvez pas faire quelque chose ? :rose:


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Beau match au SdF :love:. Ca fait plaisir de voir deux équipes jouer comme ça, merci les gars.


Pour le peu que j'en ai vu (j'étais en train de préparer le repas pour mes fauves préférés ), c'était pas mal. On peut tirer son chapeau aux Écossais, qui se prennent des branlées depuis des années mais continuent de tenter et d'envoyer du jeu : bel esprit !

Quant aux Français, on sent qu'ils tentent de bien repartir dans la bonne direction : celle qui mène à une finale victorieuse en coupe du monde [personnellement je souhaite un _autre_ champion, le pays hôte ]. Je suis content de revoir Yachvili, et en forme.

En tous cas, engagement et jeu : c'était bien.

Je n'y peux vraiment pas grand-chose (et n'ai pas tout saisi de la situation, je dois en convenir)


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Février 2011)

Selon plusieurs sources, beaucoup affirme que l'equipe la plus faible cette année serait les gallois.
La cuillère de bois pour les gallois ?! affaire a suivre ...

Le grand chelem va être dur cette année avec quand même 3 déplacements ( Angleterre, Irlande, Italie )

L'Angleterre ne m'a pas du tout impressionner au vu de leur match contre les gallois et je pense que les français ont leurs chances malgré les 3 déplacements :mouais:


----------



## Franck72 (7 Février 2011)

Il va falloir resserrer la défense parce que pour l'instant, c'est une passoire en devenir&#8230;
Et contre des équipes qui ont une attaque solide, ça peut nous coûter très cher.

Pour l'attaque, rien à redire, ça nous rappelle quelques souvenirs (French Flair&#8230. Ça fait plaisir de les voir attaquer comme des fous, avec du soutien qui suit derrière. Il faut continuer comme ça.

Pour les autres matches, les Irlandais ont frisé la correctionnelle et il va falloir s'en méfier au prochain match&#8230;


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Février 2011)

J'ai été très favoreblement impressionné par les Italiens qui ont su mettre en difficulté une équipe d'Irlande peu inspiré.

Le match France Ecosse est un bon match, c'est vrai que deux essais ecossais sont dûs à mon sens à des fautes de la défense qui n'a pas été en mesure d'endiguer correctement les attaques. Toutefois l'esprit de ce match très offensif fait plaisir à voir, et j'espère que nous saurons maintenir cet esprit lors du prochain match.

En attendant j'attends avec impatience le prochain match des Italiens...


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Février 2011)

Il faut pas croire mais les Italiens s'améliore chaque année. Le tournoi des 6 nations leurs permets d'accumuler de l'expérience


----------



## Franck72 (7 Février 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Il faut pas croire mais les Italiens s'améliore chaque année. Le tournoi des 6 nations leurs permets d'accumuler de l'expérience



Ils s'améliorent à chaque tournoi et peuvent créer une surprise d'ici quelque temps


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Ils s'améliorent à chaque tournoi et peuvent créer une surprise d'ici quelque temps



Tout a fait et je pense que cette année ils seront bien classés


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2011)

Je pense même qu'ils vont gagner le tournoi.



Mais sans doute pas encore cette année


----------



## JaiLaTine (8 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je pense même qu'ils vont gagner le tournoi.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais sans doute pas encore cette année



Lol peut-être pas quand même mais pourquoi pas d'ici 2 ans ? :mouais:


----------



## Franck72 (8 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je pense même qu'ils vont gagner le tournoi.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais sans doute pas encore cette année



Je pense que certain en mangerait leur chaussures (crampons inclus)


----------



## 007peyo (8 Février 2011)

ça me fais marrait comment aujourd'hui comment le monde du rugby devient de + en + tafiolle; ont aurait jamais vu y a 15 ans des rugbypèdes en maillot strech rose bonbon ou poser à poil dans des calendriers.... mort de rire


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2011)

Très belle intervention. La classe quoi.

Note que l'on peut être hétérosexuel et apprécier l'admirable plastique de nos joueurs. Si si !

Et je doute que les préférences sexuelles de ces messieurs les rugbymen soient pour quelque chose dans leur choix de poser (ou non) pour des calendriers. Le compte en banque et le _fun_ doivent compter davantage dans la décision.


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Très belle intervention. La classe quoi.


Sans aucun doute... 
Sans aucun doute (bis)...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Février 2011)

sacré client !


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2011)

007peyo a dit:


> ça me fais marrait comment aujourd'hui comment le monde du rugby devient de + en + tafiolle; ont aurait jamais vu y a 15 ans des rugbypèdes en maillot strech rose bonbon ou poser à poil dans des calendriers.... mort de rire



LOL, PTDR, MDR...

Sinon, et au sujet des _tafiolles_ qui impactent quand même un tantinet : on a quand même vu de belles choses. D'abord, il y a des éclairs de génie de Trinh duc, une ligne d'avants presque irréprochable (sauf peut être en défense les 20 dernières minutes), et un vrai french-flair à l'aile avec Médard.

Parra est resté un peu décevant, et Dussautoir, je ne comprends toujours pas, j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Février 2011)

> on a quand même vu de belles choses.


Carément j'étais au stade et je me suis régalé



> D'abord, il y a des éclairs de génie de Trinh duc, une ligne d'avants presque irréprochable (sauf peut être en défense les 20 dernières minutes), et un vrai french-flair à l'aile avec Médard.


Alors devant je ne suis pas d'accord, la première ligne titulaire à été bonne dans l'ensemble, mais la 2ème ligne à été mediocre (face à un geniallissime Gray) et la 3ème ligne en dent de scie...



> Parra est resté un peu décevant,


Oui même en tant que Clermontois, j'ai trouvé Parra pas top, rapide sur les balles, mais lent dans les passes car il redoublait toujours sa course avant de lacher le cuir...



> et Dussautoir, je ne comprends toujours pas, j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique..


Idem, il plaque à 100%, certes, mais dans la conduite de l'attaque, il est assez discret...

Sinon j'ai beaucoup aimé la paire Mermoz Rougerie, qui était prometteuse, malheureusement, la blessure de Mermoz n'arrage rien...
 Rougerie est le meilleur 13 en France actuellement et il n'est compatible ni avec Traille ni avec Jauzion, on va donc se retrouver à critiquer Rougerie alors que le seul 12 qui lui convienne vient de se blesser...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

007peyo a dit:


> ça me fais marrait comment aujourd'hui comment le monde du rugby devient de + en + tafiolle; ont aurait jamais vu y a 15 ans des rugbypèdes en maillot strech rose bonbon ou poser à poil dans des calendriers.... mort de rire


 
En attendant, tu écris comme un gland.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Février 2011)

007peyo a dit:


> ça me fais marrait comment aujourd'hui comment le monde du rugby devient de + en + tafiolle; ont aurait jamais vu y a 15 ans des rugbypèdes en maillot strech rose bonbon ou poser à poil dans des calendriers.... mort de rire



Les rugbymans sont des tafiole ? non mais on aura tout vu ...

Viens faire les troisième mi-temps avec nous tu vas voir si on est des tafioles ! 
Pour ce qui est des tendances au niveau du maillot il n'y a que le Stade Français qui a des maillots un peu flashant et qui se différencie des autres équipes.
Pour ce qui est des calendriers ils le font pour le bonheur de nos dames et je vois pas ou est le mal.
Ca va pas être les footballeurs qui oseront faire un calendrier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des calendriers ils le font pour le bonheur de nos dames


 
Oui.
Bien sûr.
Pas du tout pour le pognon.
Ni en lorgnant du côté de la communauté gay dont toutes les statistiques montrent que ses membres ont, en moyenne, un pouvoir d'achat plus élevé que celui des hétéros.
Du tout.

J'ignorais que les bisounours jouaient au rugby.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2011)

Le clône n°3 joue au rugby et c'est pas un bisounours


----------



## Franck72 (9 Février 2011)

Le stade Français est un club monté de toute part et complètement artificiel&#8230; Ils leur faut du fric pour recruter de bons joueurs, d'où le calendrier&#8230; Qui plus est, quand ils peuvent faire plaisirs à ces dames (et certains messieurs) je vois pas le problème&#8230;

Et c'est sur que les footeux n'ont pas besoin de faire de calendrier avec le pognon brassé (pas la bière) dans cette fédé&#8230; C'est encore les petits clubs qui en souffrent.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Février 2011)

Tu veux un sport ou il y a trop de fric fait du foot.

Tu veux un sport ou il y a des valeurs fait du rugby.

A tout niveau du rugby, il y a encore le respect de l'adversaire et une belle ambiance.
Je ne suis pas sur que cette preuve de respect sois présente au foot ...


----------



## Franck72 (10 Février 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Tu veux un sport ou il y a trop de fric fait du foot.
> 
> Tu veux un sport ou il y a des valeurs fait du rugby.
> 
> ...



Y'a qu'à voir dans les tribunes des stades de foot On sent que ça vole très haut chez les clubs de supporters.

Pour les valeurs, le hand n'est pas mal aussi (faut dire qu'ils ont un président qui vient du Rugby - Bernat-Salles-).


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Y'a qu'à voir dans les tribunes des stades de foot On sent que ça vole très haut chez les clubs de supporters.
> 
> Pour les valeurs, le hand n'est pas mal aussi (faut dire qu'ils ont un président qui vient du Rugby - Bernat-Salles-).



On chante, on bois dans les tribunes au rugby 

Oui le hand est pareil que le rugby, une bonne ambiance


----------



## Franck72 (11 Février 2011)

Un match France Écosse, c'est pas mal en dehors des tribunes aussi, avec défilé de kilts&#8230;


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Un match France Écosse, c'est pas mal en dehors des tribunes aussi, avec défilé de kilts





 Des pronos pour la prochaine journée du tournoi ?

Je dirais victoire logique des anglais sur l'italie, victoire du pays de galles sur l'ecosse et enfin une victoire de la france


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2011)

Pour la première, c'est bon. Ils sont faciles, ces Anglais.


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pour la première, c'est bon. Ils sont faciles, ces Anglais.



 les pauvres italiens ...


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2011)

Je ne nous vois pas très bien face aux Anglais. Je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai l'impression que l'on retrouve l'Angleterre des All Whites, non ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne nous vois pas très bien face aux Anglais. Je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai l'impression que l'on retrouve l'Angleterre des All Whites, non ?



Tu sais les Anglais n'ont pas fait un match extraordinaire contre les gallois et la c'était l'italie.
Je pense qu'ils sont largement a notre porté, il n'ont pas encore eu de véritable test contre de grande nation du rugby dans ce tournoi des 6 nations.

Affaire a suivre contre la France


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2011)

Certes. Mais ils sont assez convaincants dans leurs intentions et ce, depuis quelques matchs. Dont une belle victoire face aux Wallabies.

Il est aussi flagrant que, en plus d'un beau collectif, ils ont quelques belles individualités plutôt en forme. 

Par ailleurs, j'ai la "chance" de pouvoir regarder des matchs ce week-end (immobilisé par une patte folle ) et je vois un nombre conséquent d'en-avant de passe tant en 6 Nations qu'en Top 14 !


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2011)

une victoire au pied
il y a peut-être de quoi former une belle équipe de foot.


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2011)

Courageux mais pas très convaincants. Les Irlandais peuvent s'en vouloir...


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Courageux mais pas très convaincants. Les Irlandais peuvent s'en vouloir...



Les deux équipes n'ont pas fait un beau match avec trop d'erreurs. Dommage pour les irlandais qui devant leur public aurait pu se refaire une santé .

La victoire est la et la france reste en course pour le grand chelem  
Un gros match les attends dans quinze jours et c'est la qu'on verra ce qu'on nos français dans le ventre


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Février 2011)

Mouais, je pense surtout qu'ils vont se prendre une belle tôle à Twickenham...

Parce que, ne nous mentons pas, c'était pas bien joli-joli... Et je ne comprends toujours pas Dussautoir, c'est quand même lui qui laisse passer le deuxième essai irlandais en chargeant un joueur sur sa droite, alors qu'il n'a pas le ballon... Pareil que contre les Australiens, il va bien falloir qu'il apprenne que c'est le ballon qui compte en défense.

Très, très, très décevant... et peu encourageant pour la suite.


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Mouais, je pense surtout qu'ils vont se prendre une belle tôle à Twickenham...


Surtout avec cet espèce de complexe avec lequel l'équipe de France aborde toujours ces matchs contre l'Angleterre... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2011)

Il y a quand même un point sur lequel le XV de France a vraiment progressé : l'indiscipline. Peu de pénalités offertes. Encore beaucoup moins dans leur camp.

D'une certaine manière (et c'était un peu le cas l'an dernier, dans mon souvenir), les Français gagnent à l'anglaise... Disons à l'anglaise _d'avant_ les nouvelles règles et le nouveau style de jeu du XV de la Rose : quand on les voit relancer de leurs 22, on se pince un peu pour se réveiller.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Février 2011)

J'ai apprécié le jeu mais je n'ai pas compris le pourquoi du comment d'un "coaching" si rapide dans le match qui a déséquilibré la mélée et la confiance de l'équipe en même temps... 
De très belles intentions de jeu de part et d'autre du terrain en tout cas... 
Je n'ai pas vu le match contre l'Irlande malheureusement pour voir l'évolution...
Vivement le "Crunch" avec nos meilleurs ennemis


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Février 2011)

Crunch??? Si tu veux parler de la barre chocolatée, tu dois pouvoir en trouver à Kuala... Sinon, ce devrait être un match à sens unique.

Moi je prédis de très belles mêlées (là oui, on est les plus fort, en même temps c'est un temps de jeu qui ne sert plus à grand chose si tu sors pas le ballon très vite), et des contre Anglois qui vont nous en poser 4 ou 5 derrière le maïs. Parce que, ce que j'ai vu, c'est qu'ils jouent le ballon très vite... ce qui est loin d'être le cas des français.

Et la défense...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Février 2011)

Pourquoi, qu'est-ce qu'elle a la défense


----------



## JaiLaTine (16 Février 2011)

Je pense qu'on aura un super match entre des anglais qui n'ont pas été exceptionnel pour l'instant faut arrêter d'avoir peur ils ont jouer contre des nations qui sont en pleins doutes.
Pour les anglais, ce match sera un vrai test et pour nous aussi 

Je sens une belle victoire française


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2011)

Je ne suis pas autant optimiste. Mon pronostic pencherait plutôt en faveur de l'Angleterre : disons 60-40.
Je n'ai pas trouvé les Français très _punchy_ or je pense que l'impact physique sera bien plus intense contre les Anglais que contre les Écossais ou les Irlandais (ça va _crescendo_). Et je pense aussi qu'ils nous ferons moins de cadeaux (eux ou l'arbitrage, au choix) que les Irlandais.


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas autant optimiste. Mon pronostic pencherait plutôt en faveur de l'Angleterre : disons 60-40.
> Je n'ai pas trouvé les Français très _punchy_ or je pense que l'impact physique sera bien plus intense contre les Anglais que contre les Écossais ou les Irlandais (ça va _crescendo_). Et je pense aussi qu'ils nous ferons moins de cadeaux (eux ou l'arbitrage, au choix) que les Irlandais.



On verra bien


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2011)

QUEL MATCH.... !!!
Les Anglais ne vont ils prendre que l'eau du thé ? Rien n'est certains mais quel jeu des Français !


----------



## coptere (26 Février 2011)

Purée quelle belle première mi-temps :râteau:
Faudrait peut-être en rester là non ?


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2011)

Comme quoi, les oppositions entre Français et Anglais sont toujours spéciales. Là, les Français ont retrouvé leur punch.

Reste que Huget... Bof.


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Purée quelle belle première mi-temps :râteau:
> Faudrait peut-être en rester là non ?



Aurais tu raison, vue l'entame de 2e mi-temps 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Comme quoi, les oppositions entre Français et Anglais sont toujours spéciales. Là, les Français ont retrouvé leur punch.
> 
> Reste que Huget... Bof.



C'est vrai que comme finisseur à l'aile on a vu mieux inspiré


----------



## coptere (26 Février 2011)

2ème mi-temps : J'ai comme l'impression que les "vrais" anglais sont rentrés sur le terrain cette fois-ci :hein:


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2011)

On peut se dire que ça se joue à peu (deux pénalités prenables mais bon).

Dommage que Médard ait été absent.


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Février 2011)

tout à fait, Huget a manqué vraiment d'inspiration, même s'il sauve un essai en fin

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

Beau match quand même


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Février 2011)

Beaucoup de chance pour l'EDF, les anglais ont fait beaucoup d'erreur... Quelques bonnes inspirations du coté français, une charnière qui m'a plus séduit que la semaine précédente. Mais bon, je ne les vois pas battre les anglais en quart pour la coupe du monde, ce qui serait sordide. 

En revanche, grosse déception pour l'équipe d'Ecosse qui finit le match d'une manière magistrale, et qui aurait vraiment mérité de mettre le cuir au fond. Un très beau match.


----------



## Lalis (2 Mars 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> En revanche, grosse déception pour l'équipe d'Ecosse qui finit le match d'une manière magistrale, et qui aurait vraiment mérité de mettre le cuir au fond. Un très beau match.


Tout à fait d'accord : le match le plus palpitant du weekend, du jeu, du suspense (et un nombre incalculable de fautes des Irlandais... )
Il va quand même falloir qu'on m'explique l'arbitrage des mêlées ces derniers temps : je ne comprends pas grand chose (et Galthié dans ses commentaires non plus, ce qui me rassure un tout petit peu sur mes capacités mentales).
Et qu'on m'explique pourquoi une équipe comme l'Irlande, avec les fautes répétées (et certaines systématiques, comme tomber, c'est ballot, du mauvais côté après un placage :mouais n'est sanctionnée que par des pénalités (bôôôcoup de pénalités) et n'écope jamais d'un carton. Le pilier écossais, lui, carton et circulez.
Je comprends vraiment pas tout. :hein:


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2011)

Pareil pour moi.


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai vu que la dernière demi-heure du match et le moins qu'on puisse dire est que le XV de France n'y a pas montré grand-chose. Sur le reculoir, pas beaucoup d'inspiration, des maladresses (on va croire que j'en veux à Huget mais là encore il a été malheureux dans ses choix).

Côté Français : rien de bien positif.
Côté Italien : l'équipe a saisi sa chance, a envoyé du jeu, tenté des actions, bref a été entreprenante. Elle a aussi bénéficié sur la fin d'un arbitrage un peu bizarre, je crois.
Et encore, Bergamasco a loupé quelques coups de pied.

Bref, je ne sais pas ce que les Français ont en tête en ce moment, mais ils n'y sont pas.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2011)

LA DEFAITE !
De plus en plus moins bien


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Mars 2011)

Est-ce que c'est moi ou même la mélée a du mal? Elle était dominante avant le match contre l'Angleterre. Mais je la trouve faiblarde, même devant les italiens...
Match décevant. Belle action sanctionnée par l'essai de Clerc.... À part ça, rien de joli et rassurant.


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

La mêlée italienne est forte.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi autant de fautes de mains ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Pourquoi lorsqu'on regarde en suivant un match entre équipes d'outre-manche on a enfin l'impression de regarder du rugby


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Mars 2011)

Affligeante, cette équipe de France :rateau:

Pas très rassurant six mois avant la Coupe du monde


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2011)

J'ai complètement oublié ce match !

Pour la peine,


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Pourquoi autant de fautes de mains ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------
> 
> Pourquoi lorsqu'on regarde en suivant un match entre équipes d'outre-manche on a enfin l'impression de regarder du rugby


Pas d'accord. Les Italiens jouent, et plutôt pas mal.
Et quand je regarde Wales/Ireland, je vois _aussi_ des fautes de main (et un arbitrage bizarre ).

Ce matin, lors de Crusaders/Brumbies, c'était un peu différent, certes


----------



## coptere (13 Mars 2011)

ENFIN !
Enfin ces italiens qui depuis 11 ans en prennent plein le corps et plein le coeur (imaginer 11ans de défaire au stade de France ) en bataillant sur le terrain ont vu ce week-end leurs efforts, leur ténacité et leur envie recompensés 
Ils peuvent être fiers d'eux. Jamais ils n'ont laché le morceaux. Au fil des années ils ont pu parfois faire preuve de découragement ...on peut le comprendre mais jamais ils n'ont baissé les bras et à l'image de ce match jusqu'au bout ils ont été fiers et se sont battus pour la victoire 
Respect ! Cette victoire est une victoire de besogneux , une victoire du travail et de l'envie 

Enfin les français qui se voyaient déjà en demi-finale de la prochaine coupe du monde vont devoir l'effort de descendre de leur pied des stalles s'ils veulent faire mieux que les fouteux car c'est là encore la catastrophe qui les guette 
Espérons qu'ils se sortent les doigts du cul ( c'est un terme technique dans le monde de l'ovalie ) parce qu'hier ils ont été faibles ... très faibles dans leur jeu, dans leurs têtes et dans leurs maillots bleus 

Cette défaite il faut s'en souvenir si ces bleus veulent grandir un peu :rose:


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Mars 2011)

Sans vouloir en rajouter, les bleus me faisient penser à ces canards qui courent sans tête.
Qui est responsable? 
Les entraineurs? (Le "Je vais laisser les joueurs se démerder tous seuls" de Lièvremont est assez indigne trouvé-je....)
Les joueurs? Dusautoir, Bonnaire et Clerc ont été au dessus du mot. Marconnet a beaucoup donné. 
Les lignes arrières ne savent pas jouer ensemble.. Ils ont deux mois avant le coupe du monde...
Espérons que ça leur suffira pour se trouver sur le terrain et de montrer au monde entier que le "French Flair" n'est pas mort....  
Bravos aux italiens qui ont joué comme des morts de faim. Exemplaires. 
Et le score aurait pu être plus sévère si quelques pénalités italiennes n'avaient pas été ratées....


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas où l'on va sinon vers le mur !

Bien que l'Italie ai bien joué le coup, je pense que nous aurions pu dominer ce match. Mais je n'ai rien vu de dominateur&#8230; Bravo encore aux Italiens qui méritent amplement cette victoire, ils n'ont rien cédé et c'est prometteur pour eux.

Il faut aussi rappeler que comme les Argentins, beaucoup d'Italiens évoluent dans le championnat français et donc nous connaissent&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Mars 2011)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Sans vouloir en rajouter, les bleus me faisient penser à ces canards qui courent sans tête.
> Qui est responsable?
> Les entraineurs? (Le "Je vais laisser les joueurs se démerder tous seuls" de Lièvremont est assez indigne trouvé-je....)
> Les joueurs? Dusautoir, Bonnaire et Clerc ont été au dessus du mot. Marconnet a beaucoup donné.
> ...



Je suis décidément très surpris, je lis les même choses que toi dans la presse, mais je ne comprends vraiment pas : Dusautoir ne sert à rien! Il est directement responsable de tous les meilleurs ballons de relance des équipes adverses. C'était vrai en Irlande, vrai contre l'ecosse ou il laisse clairement passer deux essais en chargeant un type qui n'a pas le ballon, alors que le porteur de ballon est devant lui (d'ailleurs même chose pour le premier essai Australien de la déroute)...

Il est à croire que je ne regarde pas les mêmes match que tout le monde (dites c'était bien sur france2???). Bassou, viens nous donner ton sentiment...


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai effectivement lu et l'un et l'autre point de vue concernant Dusautoir.
J'ai du mal à me faire mon idée sur le sujet.

Pour la portion du match que j'ai vue (je n'ai pris le match qu'au moment d'un raté de Bergamasco, à une demi-heure de la fin), c'est plutôt collectivement que l'équipe m'a paru faible. Pas bien coordonnés, pas bien inspirés, pas de réel impact physique. Disons que l'envie et la cohésion étaient côté italien et que côté français, cela donnait une impression d'absence.

Je ne suis pas plus inquiet que ça pour la coupe du monde parce que ce qui a apparemment cassé la mécanique du XV de France (la défaite sèche contre les Australiens) peut être inversé par, soudain, un déclic positif. Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir vu une grande équipe de France lors de la dernière CdM et pourtant (à mon grand désespoir), ils ont battu les Néo-Zélandais.

Bien entendu, il faudrait qu'on fiche la paix à tout ce petit monde pour qu'il se prépare un peu tranquillement.

Reste que, hier, les Anglais ont montré que eux aussi peuvent déjouer. Ils ont eu de la chance que les Écossais se mettent soudain à se débarrasser trop rapidement du ballon, par un jeu au pied maladroit. Et on peut aussi noter que, le match précédent, l'entrée de Dan Parks avait revitalisé le jeu écossais et les Irlandais avaient eu chaud. Cette fois-ci, son entrée a eu l'effet inverse (et n'a pas réussi à compenser la baisse de régime et d'inspiration de son équipe).

Ce week-end, j'ai quand même bien aimé les essais de Sean Maitland.

PS : je trouve navrantes et condescendantes les réactions françaises tendant à minimiser la victoire italienne (limite si on ne les a pas laissé gagner, quoi) ou à tout centrer sur notre petit nombril. On ne peut que féliciter les Italiens : ils travaillent, ils sont valeureux et ils se surpassent. C'est éminemment respectable. Aux Français de prendre leur revanche l'an prochain aux Stade de France.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Mars 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je suis décidément très surpris, je lis les même choses que toi dans la presse, mais je ne comprends vraiment pas : Dusautoir ne sert à rien! Il est directement responsable de tous les meilleurs ballons de relance des équipes adverses. C'était vrai en Irlande, vrai contre l'ecosse ou il laisse clairement passer deux essais en chargeant un type qui n'a pas le ballon, alors que le porteur de ballon est devant lui (d'ailleurs même chose pour le premier essai Australien de la déroute)...
> 
> Il est à croire que je ne regarde pas les mêmes match que tout le monde (dites c'était bien sur france2???). Bassou, viens nous donner ton sentiment...



Je regarde les match sur Astro en Malaisie
Dusautoir donne l'impression de faire ce qu'il peut mais il ne peut faire grand chose devant la marée.... Peu de joueurs plaquent autant que lui. 'il loupe un plaquage, il y a danger... 
J'ai le sentiment qu'en son temps, Betsen, pour autant excellent plaqueur, ne donnait cette impression de lutter contre la marée des adversaires... 
Dusautoir est un bon plaqueur, mais pas un capitaine. Il est exemplaire dans le plaquage, mais pas dans le jeu comme l'était Galthié il y a peu... 
Tout le monde est fébrile dans cette équipe.... Ne pas passer au travers semble être leur seule frayeur....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Mars 2011)

mais d'un autre côté c'est une superbe performance pour l'équipe d'Italie, le tournoi est passé de V nations + 1 à l'étape du VI nations, c'est à mon sens une modification majeure, ou toutes les nations peuvent espérer remporter le tournoi.... ce qui n'était pas le cas avant une victoire de l'équipe d'Italie. Cela signifie que le niveau va monter en Europe pour enfin pouvoir concurrencer l'hémisphère sud avec ces 4 nations majeures (je compte l'Argentine au titre des nations majeures).

Maintenant je trouve que les commentaires sont très durs, c'est une défaite mais si celleci n'était pas possible ou pas acceptable pourquoi jouer le match ? Et c'est surtout une marque d'irrespect envers le XV transalpin qui méritait hier et encore plus aujourd'hui tout le respect de ses adversaires.


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Mars 2011)

Felicitations aux italiens et vivement demain avec ma bière au stade de france


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2011)

'tain, le premier essai français, haute voltige !


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2011)

Et le match !!!! Haute volée !!! ça console un peu... Même si les écossais ont battus eux aussi les italiens ! Mais bon ne boudons quelle énergie dans ce match


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2011)

La seule chose qui compte c'est que les Anglais aient perdu... Même je crois que j'aurai préféré que les gallois gagnent avec suffisamment de points pour passer devant au tournoi, vu que de toute manière l'EDF ne pouvait plus gagner.

Car au rugby la victoire ou la défaite n'a pas d'importance, sauf contre l'Anglois...


----------



## JaiLaTine (20 Mars 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> La seule chose qui compte c'est que les Anglais aient perdu... Même je crois que j'aurai préféré que les gallois gagnent avec suffisamment de points pour passer devant au tournoi, vu que de toute manière l'EDF ne pouvait plus gagner.
> 
> Car au rugby la victoire ou la défaite n'a pas d'importance, sauf contre l'Anglois...



Tout le monde aurait voulou que les anglais ne gagnent pas ce tournoi mais bon a choisir je préfère qu"il gagne et que notre équipe de france retrouve de la confiance avant la coupe du monde 

On prendra notre revanche pendant la coupe du monde contre ces anglais qu'on aime tant :mouais:


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2011)

Au-delà de l'engagement défensif (toujours à fond) j'ai trouvé les Français disponibles : dans les regroupements, la balle sortait assez vite et surtout Parra a pu distribuer beaucoup plus rapidement le jeu.

Une bonne chose aussi : je pense que Liévrement a bien fait de garder Parra et Trinh Duc quasiment tout le match. Trinh Duc a été bien intéressant aussi.


----------



## coptere (21 Mars 2011)

La GROSSE différence sur ce match ... et bien c'est surtout que la deuxième et troisième ligne se sont cette fois-ci sorties les doigts du *** .
On a pu enfin voir sur ce match ce que donne le rugby quand les guerriers vont au combat


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2011)

Nallet fait une jolie feinte sur le premier essai. On le sent particulièrement motivé. Et il a les gestes qui faut.

Question plaquages, les Gallois ont été mis à rude épreuve et les Français assez peu pénalisés. Il y a des points vraiment positifs dans la rencontre, quoi.


----------



## coptere (21 Mars 2011)

Nallet, Bonnaire, Dusautoir ... ils se sont bien gavés de viande écossaise 
C'est simple le rugby en fait :


Un rangée de colosses
Deux rangées de guerriers
Un rangée de gladiateurs
S'il manque un seul étage à la fusée ...  ... c'est la branlée


----------



## Franck72 (21 Mars 2011)

T'as oublié deux branleurs qui font le lien entre tous le monde&#8230;


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2011)

Pas écossaise, par ailleurs, mais galloise.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2011)

HOLÉ

BARCELONNE ! SAN SEBASTIAN !
PERPIGNAN- TOULON, BIARRITZ - TOULOUSE

QUÉ CALOR !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h28 ----------

Je le refais

HOLLÉ


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2011)

Ce serait plutôt : ¡Olé!
Non ?


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2011)

Aaaaah le H rien de tel pour vous embrouiller les idées   Je cherchais je n'étais pas satisfait mais je n'ai pas trouvé... Merci me voilà mieux


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Avril 2011)

Bon match ! allez biarritz !


----------



## greggorynque (10 Avril 2011)

Quel WE rugby !

que des matchs accrochés et dans l'ensemble un sacré niveau de rugby et surtout de spectacle !

Déja en amlin cup, outre Clermont qui bat logiquement la rochelle (mais pas sereinement), c'est surtout le match très agréable du lendemain entre paris et montpelier que je retiens. Certes énormément de déchet mais des velléités offensives rarement vue en TOP14 !

Pour la Hcup le match d'hier n'à été intéressant que les 20 dernières minutes, mais alors celui d'aujourd'hui, incroyable !

Je trouve que toulouse gagne avec de la réussite, car il finissent la première mi temps à 17-0 alors que biarritz dominait sur le pré malgré leur approximations en touche et en mélée (avant la sortie de marconet qui était cramé) et un essai grace à une enorme erreur de l'arbitre sur la touche...

C'est la loi du sport, mais en tout cas je me suis régalé !


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Avril 2011)

Ces Toulousains que des chanceux ! Ce sont toujours les autres les meilleurs et ce sont souvent eux qui gagnent    - Allez Toulouse


----------



## JaiLaTine (11 Avril 2011)

Je suis dégouté pour Biarritz, ce match a été une histoire de contre 

Du beau rugby


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Avril 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Je suis dégouté pour Biarritz, ce match a été une histoire de contre
> 
> Du beau rugby



Tout à fait match superbe avec 2 équipes qui en voulaient beaucoup et donc avec quelques ratés mais  quel suspense.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2011)

Ce soir La Rochelle - Agen...

Allez le SUA !


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2011)

Héhé©&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Héhé©



Héhébis...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------

J'avais oublié


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2011)

Alors qui pronostic, quoi ?

Toulouse - ASM

Racing - Montpellier

???


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2011)

Toulouse et Racing.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Racing.


Malheureusement...


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2011)

Vous ne voyez un match ST - ASM des plus serré avec une possible victoire des Auvergnats ? Moi j'ai quand même un doute, même si mon coeur va vers Toulouse.

Le Racing sans Chabal ils ne peuvent pas gagner......


----------



## bompi (15 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Malheureusement...


Si le jeu proposé est bon, je ne me formalise pas plus que ça.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Si le jeu proposé est bon


C'est justement le problème... 
Jamais réussi à regarder un match en entier avec le Racing; trop rasoir...


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Mai 2011)

Rien n'est sur. Les quatre jouent loin de leur terrain, ce qui faussera les tactiques et les envies. Autant les quarts semblaient pliées (à tort), autant là, je ne prendrais que des petits paris.

Bon, sinon, je pense que ce sera une finale Toulouse-Montpellier, et à la fin c'est Toulouse qui gagne...


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Mai 2011)

Montpellier viendrait à bout du Racing ? Je l'espère :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2011)

Moi j'ai trés peur du ST - ASM. Les Auvergnats ont fait une fin de match magnifique contre Biarritz et j'ai peur des travers de Toulouse (2nd mi-temps poussive), sinon le prono de la(n)guille m'irait bien


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mai 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Moi j'ai trés peur du ST - ASM. Les Auvergnats ont fait une fin de match magnifique contre Biarritz et j'ai peur des travers de Toulouse (2nd mi-temps poussive), sinon le prono de la(n)guille m'irait bien



J'agrée tout à fait à ton commentaire. Souhaitons que le ST soit mort de faim suite à son échec en coupe d'Europe et donc jouent à 1000% durant toute la partie, comme ils savent le faire parfois.


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2011)

Oui s'ils refont un match idem à celui contre le Leinster on a une chance mais dans le genre de match habituel du ST j'ai peur (à moins que l'on prenne le large en 1er mi-temps...)


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2011)

D'un autre côté, on a déjà vu cette saison des matches du State Toulousain où ils ont su hausser le ton au bon moment.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis plutôt neutre dans cette affaire (ma petite préférence pour Clermont ne m'empêche pas de souhaiter que le meilleur des deux, surtout que le plus beau jeu gagne).


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2011)

rdv vendredi soir...


----------



## JaiLaTine (17 Mai 2011)

J'espere que Montpellier viendra a bout du Racing il mérite de continuer l'aventure.

Pour ce qui est du match ST - ASM le prono est difficile mais je mise sur la folie toulousaine


----------



## greggorynque (20 Mai 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> J'espere que Montpellier viendra a bout du Racing il mérite de continuer l'aventure.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du match ST - ASM le prono est difficile mais je mise sur la folie toulousaine



Hoho, je n'en serais pas si sur !

Hâte d'être au match !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2011)

Belle finale de HCup en cours ou Leinster est en mauvaise posture en fin de 1ere mi-temps....3 essais à zéro

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

L'illusion n'aura durée que l'espace d'une mi-temps 33-22 à 10 minutes de la fin !!!!


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2011)

Mince, j'avais complètement oublié la finale !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2011)

Je viens de me la faire sur pluzz.fr 

Superbe match, démontrant s'il en était besoin que faire circuler la balle et jouer dans l'axe reste le meilleur moyen de marquer ! Par contre une réalisation TV de mUrde, surtout concernant les replays.

(Et encore plus mieux, c'est le premier match que le gamin suit de bout en bout avec moi, je le sens bien pour l'année prochaine sur le terrain)


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2011)

Les poussins de Rambouillet se sont brillament qualifiés pour la finale du championnat des Yvelines 

Allez fiston !!!  :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mai 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les poussins de Rambouillet se sont brillament qualifiés pour la finale du championnat des Yvelines
> 
> Allez fiston !!!  :love:



Allez les minots


----------



## JaiLaTine (23 Mai 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les poussins de Rambouillet se sont brillament qualifiés pour la finale du championnat des Yvelines
> 
> Allez fiston !!!  :love:



Bonne chance à eux 

Nemours redescend en honneur, cette saison en fédérale 3 a été dur


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2011)

Fichtre !&#8230;
Diantre !&#8230;


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2011)

Cela dit, il ne m'a semblé bien en forme, ces derniers temps.
Il y a aussi Sitiveni Sivavatu à Clermont, si je me souviens bien.


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mai 2011)

Sinon, j'ai une info pour Montpellier, il semblerait que ce soit fait...  et ce serait plutôt ma'a nonu...


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2011)

Il ne fait pas non plus une saison exceptionnelle.

D'ailleurs, pour ce que j'ai pu en voir, je n'ai pas l'impression que les All Blacks titulaires soient en très grande forme, qu'ils soient blessés ou peu inspirés.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2011)

Bon le 1er acte est joué, beau match, belle defense du ST et un "à côté de leur pompe" de la part de l'ASM (parce car à part quelques belle "trouée" de Malzieu qui n'ont pas pu aller jusqu'au bout...pas grand chose). Place cet am au 2nd.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mai 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon le 1er acte est joué, beau match, belle defense du ST et un "à côté de leur pompe" de la part de l'ASM (parce car à part quelques belle "trouée" de Malzieu qui n'ont pas pu aller jusqu'au bout...pas grand chose). Place cet am au 2nd.



Nos craintes des 2e mi-temps toulousaines poussives étaient infondées... Chapeau le ST, souhaitons qu'ils gardent la même envie


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mai 2011)

TOULOUSE - MONTPELLIER chapeau !


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2011)

La finale que j'espérais...  :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2011)

Les Montpellierains sont passés proche de la correctionnel après avoir mené les 3/4 du match (voir même plus), sur un essai ils perdent à 5 minutes de la fin, puis une pénalité, il repasse devant avec 1 minute de temps de jeu à faire  .....Enfin Le Brennus reviendra dans le sud c'est déjà çà ! (et surtout le racing a été renvoyé à ces chers études )

Bon les pronos pour la finale : ST - MHR ??

Moi je dis ST mais je suis partie prenante alors


----------



## JaiLaTine (29 Mai 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Les Montpellierains sont passés proche de la correctionnel après avoir mené les 3/4 du match (voir même plus), sur un essai ils perdent à 5 minutes de la fin, puis une pénalité, il repasse devant avec 1 minute de temps de jeu à faire  .....Enfin Le Brennus reviendra dans le sud c'est déjà çà ! (et surtout le racing a été renvoyé à ces chers études )
> 
> Bon les pronos pour la finale : ST - MHR ??
> 
> Moi je dis ST mais je suis partie prenante alors



Allez je prends un risque je dit Montpellier 

Le stade toulousain a l'habitude de ses événements, ça risque d'être tres dur pour Montpellier mais on ne sait jamais


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2011)

Grosse déception : les poussins de Rambouillet ne sont que vice-champions des Yvelines et finissent 2° sur 20


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Grosse déception : les poussins de Rambouillet ne sont que vice-champions des Yvelines et finissent 2° sur 20



Y a pas idée de jouer aussi près d'équipes que le Racing ou à fortiori le SF :love: du moins vu de Midi-Pyrénées


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mai 2011)

Forcément, je suis partial, donc je ne pronostiquerai pas grand chose.
Si ce n'est que : 
1 - Toulouse est l'équipe qui se déplace pour gagner, et donc qui gagne.
2 - Montpellier est manifestement capable de tout, si ils ne se font pas submerger par l'événement.
3 - Je pense que les joueurs de Montpellier sont fatigués (voire cassés pour certains)

soit malheureusement une victoire probable et logique de Toulouse. Mais serrée et probablement sans emphase.


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> soit malheureusement une victoire probable et logique de Toulouse. Mais serrée et probablement sans emphase.



Pourquoi malheureusement  D'abord la victoire est loin d'être acquise, mais si sur le papier ils sont les plus forts et s'ils le traduisent sur le terrain... La logique sera respectée 
Allez le ST (je suis partial aussi putaing cong )


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Juin 2011)

C'est vrai que le MHR pourrait créer la surprise. Cette semaine dans la Dépêche du Midi , Noves se rappelait la final de 1980 entre Béziers et ST où le petit poucet de l'époque avait faillit manger le gros....


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2011)

Il n'y a aucun doute que Montpellier en soit capable. Simplement ils devraient retrouver un peu de stress et de pression (qui semble les avoir abandonnés depuis leur match contre Toulon) et surtout je vois deux points qui sont très importants face à une équipe aussi talentueuse, compétitive et intelligente (collectivement) qu'est le Stade Toulousain :
- ils me semblent un peu cuits
- ils prennent beaucoup de cartons (et aussi des pénalités)

Mais vu leur talent et leur enthousiasme, ils peuvent faire des dégâts. Dommage, je ne pourrai pas voir la finale (groumpf !!)


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Juin 2011)

Ouais, mais c'est quand même le Petit Poucet de l'histoire, ils n'ont rien à perdre c'est leur 1ere finale, alors que le ST est le grand favori. C'est vrai aussi que eux savent peut-être mieux gérer la pression que le MHR.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Juin 2011)

Et bien le Petit Poucet a bien faillit manger le gros, ! Quelle magnifique équipe du MHR qui en voulait, ils ne sont pas arrivés en finale par accident, une superbe défense, peux mise à mal par le ST et puis un seul essai. A côté de cela, un Skrella qui n'y était pas (15 points de ratés...). La logique sportive est respectée avec ce titre pour le ST, mais je crois qu'il n'y aurait eu aucune honte à perdre contre Montpellier qui s'est vraiment battu jusqu'au bout. Bravo. 

NB : Quid de ce bruit de couloir sur le départ de Noves en cette fin de saison....


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juin 2011)

Le plus fort à gagné, malgré la défaillance de Skréla qui a du leur enlever beaucoup de confiance, et vu comme ils se sont battu, on ne peut pas dire, malgré le score étriqué qu'ils ont joué "petit bras" face à une équipe qui avait mis un place une très bonne stratégie destinée à couper les envolées du ST


----------



## JaiLaTine (6 Juin 2011)

Dommage pour Montpellier 

Une belle saison et malheureusement la descente d'un club mythique Bourgoin 

La montée du Lou et de Bordeaux-bègles annonce une saison pleines de rebondissements 

Maintenant il reste les fêtes de Bayonne pour se dégourdir


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Juin 2011)

Et Noves, partira, partira pas ?  J'arrive pas à imaginer le ST sans Bouscatel et Noves (pourtant il faudra bien que cela arrive un jour)


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juin 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Et Noves, partira, partira pas ?  J'arrive pas à imaginer le ST sans Bouscatel et Noves (pourtant il faudra bien que cela arrive un jour)



Je pense que la structuration du club est telle que Guy Novès peut partir sans risque, mais c'est vrai que c'est un monument.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2011)

Tirage au sort de la Hcup,  mauvais pour Montpellier qui va se prendre le champion en titre


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juin 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tirage au sort de la Hcup,  mauvais pour Montpellier qui va se prendre le champion en titre



A eux de montrer que ce n'est pas un "feu de paille", un challenge pour Galtier qui est tout à fait capable de le relever


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juin 2011)

Tout à fait.


----------



## JaiLaTine (16 Juin 2011)

Maintenant il faut suivre les phases finales de fédérale


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2011)

Il y a aussi la fin de la saison régulière du Super XV, les phases finales et pour finir en beauté le Tri-Nations.
Sympa, aussi.


----------



## JaiLaTine (17 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a aussi la fin de la saison régulière du Super XV, les phases finales et pour finir en beauté le Tri-Nations.
> Sympa, aussi.



Ouai 

Et ya aussi les fêtes de bayonne qui approche


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2011)

Et la reprise du Top 14 en Août avec avant les match amicaux.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2011)

Très beau match entre les Sharks et les Bulls, hier. Une remarquable intensité de jeu.
Je les trouve plutôt entreprenants, les Sud-Africains : moins de jeu au pied, moins de destruction systématique (même si, question impact, ça répond présent... ) Le jeu des Sharks est assez séduisant.

Je ne sais pas comment jouerons les Springboks mais je les vois assez bien, pour la Coupe du Monde.

Côté Wallabies, ils me paraissent encore un peu juste, même s'ils des joueurs extrêmement talentueux, avec des initiatives à se pâmer. 

Quant aux Blacks, je crains fort une certaine désillusion ; en tous cas, je n'ai été impressionné par aucune équipe du Super XV et des titulaires peu en vue. Pas trop d'inspiration non plus.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2011)

Bompi tu regardes ces match sur quelle  chaine ? 

A priori à fait sensation pour son premier match chez les Sharks, ton avis ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2011)

Sur CanalPlus/Sport (quand ils ne déprogramment pas les matchs arbitrairement...  )

Je suppose que tu veux parler de Michalak (ton post me semble incomplet  ). Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du jeu (je veux dire par là que je ne suis pas aussi technique que d'autres dans ce fil  ) mais je pense que c'est mitigé. On l'a beaucoup vu au début du match, au moment où les Sharks menaient le bal.
En défense, il n'a pas hésité à se sacrifier sur certains plaquages (bon signe : il n'a pas peur pour son genou), notamment quand les Bulls se sont mis au défi physique. Mais quand les Sharks ont repris la direction du jeu, on ne l'a pas trop revu ou ses choix ont été un peu moyens. Peut-être une petite baisse de régime (bien compréhensible).

Reste qu'il a fait eu quelques beaux gestes, un très beau drop (vitesse et précision !) et il a passé ses tirs au but (beau mental !). Bref, une bonne note pour lui. Mais c'est vraiment l'équipe en général qu'il faut féliciter.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Juin 2011)

Effectivement mon post n'était pas complet :rose:. Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## JaiLaTine (20 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Très beau match entre les Sharks et les Bulls, hier. Une remarquable intensité de jeu.
> Je les trouve plutôt entreprenants, les Sud-Africains : moins de jeu au pied, moins de destruction systématique (même si, question impact, ça répond présent... ) Le jeu des Sharks est assez séduisant.
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment jouerons les Springboks mais je les vois assez bien, pour la Coupe du Monde.
> ...




Les Springboks montent en puissance et je les sens bien aussi, ils vont faire bonne figure au moment de la Coupe du monde 

Mais bon cette année je mise plutôt sur les AllBlacks ( je prends pas de risque  )
On va voir ce qu'ils vont faire face a nos français.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2011)

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2010-2011/au-bord-du-precipice_sto2842702/story.shtml

on dirait le club foot de la capitale


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2011)

Ouais c'est quand même dommage (si cela se vérifie) car ils auraient certainement pu revenir à un bon niveau avec Laporte à la barre....


Nouvelle info, même si la source n'est pas des plus fiable


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2011)

13-18 pour les bleuets face à l'Angleterre à la 52eme minutes.....:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

33-18 pour...........l'Angleterre.


----------



## Cleveland (22 Juin 2011)

Et merde ... 

Les Baby Black font mal a l'Australie :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Juillet 2011)

Samoa qui bat lAustralie 32-23 à Sydney, surprise !
Les Wallabies, il faut se réveiller le Tri Nations est pour bientôt


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2011)

Et la Coupe du Monde juste après. Peut-être un peu de déconcentration (je suppose que les joueurs des Reds avaient encore la tête à leur victoire ).


----------



## Merja (26 Juillet 2011)

Je vois déjà une finale NZ-Australie pour la Coupe du Monde (si les deux ne se rencontrent pas avant). J'espère qu'au moins une équipe du Nord (sauf les English) feront un peu de spectacle


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juillet 2011)

Merja a dit:


> Je vois déjà une finale NZ-Australie pour la Coupe du Monde (si les deux ne se rencontrent pas avant). J'espère qu'au moins une équipe du Nord (sauf les English) feront un peu de spectacle



Rêvons, rêvons que nos petits français .... rêvons avant la dure réalité


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2011)

Les Aussies ont été bien agréables à voir jouer. Ces types ont un talent assez formidable et une envie de jouer qu'on ne peut que saluer. Les Sud-Africains aussi ont essayé de jouer mais ils étaient trop justes.

Cela étant, les Coupes du Monde ne sont pas l'endroit pour le beau jeu : c'est rarement l'équipe la plus séduisante qui gagne (pour ne pas dire que ce n'est même _jamais_ le cas).


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Juillet 2011)

Merja a dit:


> Je vois déjà une finale NZ-Australie pour la Coupe du Monde (si les deux ne se rencontrent pas avant). J'espère qu'au moins une équipe du Nord (sauf les English) feront un peu de spectacle





jp.pilet a dit:


> Rêvons, rêvons que nos petits français .... rêvons avant la dure réalité



Mouais, c'est quand même peu probable dans le premier cas (aussi pour des raisons de poules) et il ne faut pas exagérer, les équipes du sud ne sont pas si impressionnantes que ça.

Il leur reste la culture du jeu rapide, mais si les équipes du nord sortent un peu des fondamentaux, et particulièrement de la mêlée, le physique devrait leur permettre de sacrés coups d'éclat.

Et puis, il y a quand même les statistiques, la France a joué autant de match en CDM que la nouvelle Zélande, donc son parcours est aussi régulier, l'Angleterre en a joué autant que l'Australie soit 1 de moins que les deux suscitées, et des finales 100% sudistes, je ne me souviens pas qu'il y en ait eu beaucoup...


----------



## Merja (26 Juillet 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et puis, il y a quand même les statistiques, la France a joué autant de match en CDM que la nouvelle Zélande, donc son parcours est aussi régulier, l'Angleterre en a joué autant que l'Australie soit 1 de moins que les deux suscitées, et des finales 100% sudistes, je ne me souviens pas qu'il y en ait eu beaucoup...



Je pense que les statistiques dans ce cas ne valent pas grand chose, on ne peut pas se baser sur le passé pour prévoir quelque chose alors que tous les éléments -joueurs, coaches...- ont changé. Je ne pense pas qu'une équipe puisse inscrire son jeu dans un temps si long, c'est un renouvellement permanent. Et si on devait donner raison aux statistiques les ABs auraient eu plus qu'une coupe du monde à leur palmarès.

La finale 95 était sudiste (AfS-NZ) !

Et pour les poules, il est tout à fait possible de voir une finale Aus-NZ, les Blacks étant dans la poule a et les Wallabies dans la C, en supposant qu'ils sortent tous les deux vainqueurs de leur poule (si l'Irlande et la France ne nous font pas de bonnes surprises) ils se retrouveraient à l'opposé l'un de l'autre dans le tableau, s'ils finissent tous les deux seconds ça marche aussi, le seul cas où une finale Aus-NZ serait impossible à cause du tirage serait si l'une des deux équipes finissait deuxième et l'autre première.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Vous croyez sincèrement que la France va faire longtemps illusion devant la rapidité du jeu collectif des équipes de l'hémisphère sud : Australie, N-Zélande, Îles Fidji ?

Cela serait une agréable surprise, mais je n'y crois pas compte tenu du système de jeu actuel, qui ambitieux dans ses principes, n'a pas trouvé la cohésion nécessaire au niveau de l'équipe pour être tout à fait efficace.

Si individuellement, nous possédons d'excellents joueurs capables de rivaliser avec les meilleurs au monde, nous n'avons pas, je crois, la force collective des équipes que je viens de citer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------




JaiLaTine a dit:


> Maintenant il reste les fêtes de Bayonne pour se dégourdir



Cela commence demain.....!


:king:

http://tapbayonne.free.fr/


----------



## Myxomatom (26 Juillet 2011)

Personnellement, je pense que c'est pas gagné.

Mais après tout c'est notre équipe et on devrait les soutenir.

Alors: ALLER LA FRANCE


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Bien sûr que ce n'est pas fait ! Et que je vais soutenir l'équipe de France.... !


----------



## hollowdeadoss (27 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Vous croyez sincèrement que la France va faire longtemps illusion devant la rapidité du jeu collectif des équipes de l'hémisphère sud : Australie, N-Zélande, Îles Fidji ?
> 
> Cela serait une agréable surprise, mais je n'y crois pas compte tenu du système de jeu actuel, qui ambitieux dans ses principes, n'a pas trouvé la cohésion nécessaire au niveau de l'équipe pour être tout à fait efficace.
> 
> Si individuellement, nous possédons d'excellents joueurs capables de rivaliser avec les meilleurs au monde, nous n'avons pas, je crois, la force collective des équipes que je viens de citer.



Franchement impossible n'est pas français ... surtout en CDM quand on nous attend pas trop. 
Maintenant c'est quoi une bonne coupe du monde? Bah c'est une coupe du monde où on gagne 

Et là j'ai un peu plus de mal à voir nos français gagner! Ok sur un match tout est possible, mais on passera pas les 1/4, 1/2 et finale avec notre équipe. 

On est pas assez rapide pour sortir les ballons et on va à mon avis "manger" sur l'impact physique. De plus les lignes arrières paraissent souvent sans imagination et après avoir regardé le petit Australie/Af.Sud je me dis que ça va être très dur!! 

Notre atout: mêlée fermée!
Si on arrive à pas prendre la marée physiquement en étant cohérent en défense on peut pourquoi pas aller en 1/2 avec des ballons de récupérations, un buteur en forme (pas super fiable quand même). 

Mais ALLEZ LA FRANCE!! (Même si j'aurai préféré avec Chabal )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

La mêlée fermée ?

C'est une conception de jeu qui n'est pas le jeu moderne, fait de rapidité.

Mais tu as vu ce que les australiens en ont fait de notre mêlée fermée lors du dernier match où on a pris combien de points ?


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2011)

D'ailleurs, les Australiens se sont très bien débrouillés dans ce secteur face aux Sud-Africains. Pourtant ces dernières années ils étaient à la peine.

Je trouve difficile de faire des diagnostics. Les Blacks ne m'impressionnent pas plus que ça dans leur jeu mais on dirait qu'ils cherchent à monter en puissance en douceur. Les Sud-Africains n'ont pas l'air au mieux mais il y a quatre ans ils ont gagné alors qu'ils paraissaient un peu dépassés quelques mois plus tôt. Pour les Australiens, c'est splendide, ce qu'ils font ; résisteront-ils sur la durée ? leur jeu demande un dynamisme qui me paraît difficile à garder toute une compétition.

Pour les équipes du Nord, je suis bien embarrassé. Pour le XV de France, c'est comme souvent un peu imprévisible (grand chelem en 2010, moyen-moyen pour fin 2010 et 2011). Les Anglais peuvent aller haut. Les autres (Galles, Irlande et Écosse), je ne les vois pas dépasser les demies.

Quant aux Argentins, je ne sais pas du tout dans quelle forme ils sont.

Reste les autres : voir la Russie, c'est plutôt sympa [un jour j'avais vu qu'un match Russie-Géorgie avait attiré 70000 personnes ! wow !], les Îles (Fidji, Samoa) c'est toujours plaisant (le deuxième essai fidjien contre les Blacks, vendredi, était osé, heureux et splendide).


----------



## hollowdeadoss (28 Juillet 2011)

Attention quand je disais que notre chance était notre mêlée fermée (ou notre atout) c'est qu'en THEORIE on est plus fort que certaines nation et c'est pas sur un jeu en mouvement (inexistant depuis ... longtemps) qu'on va battre les nations du Sud. 

Des ballons de récupération avec une bonne défense ... je ne vois pas le XV de France proposer autre chose en si peu de temps malheureusement. 
Et je penses que ça sera pas suffisant même si je vais les pousser de chez moi quand ils seront sur le terrain! 

Pour le moment l'Australie me parait vraiment balaise (la paire 9-10 est vraiment géniale)! Les AB vont être chez eux donc ça va être autre chose encore, l'Af Sud pour le tri nation a fait tourner et je penses que l'Angleterre est aussi au dessus de la France. 

Mais bon sur un match, on sait jamais! Et regardez en TOP 14 la perf' de Montpellier alors qu'ils étaient loin d'être favori dans le championnat ... ils arrivent en finale. 
La France est imprévisible alors pourquoi pas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juillet 2011)

Il a tournée sa dernière page...
http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/albert-ferrasse-est-decede_sto2888722/story.shtml

:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Ils y connaissent quelque chose au Rugby à Toulouse ????

Allez le B.O. !


----------



## hollowdeadoss (29 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ils y connaissent quelque chose au Rugby à Toulouse ????
> 
> Allez le B.O. !



Quel est le rapport avec le XV de France 

Et sinon oui à Toulouse ça respire aussi le rugby! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

hollowdeadoss a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec le XV de France
> 
> Et sinon oui à Toulouse ça respire aussi le rugby! :rateau:



Je sais ! 

Ma femme ne jure que par le Stade Toulousain ! C'est une horreur les jours de matches... pour peu qu'il y ait des erreurs d'arbitrage en plus, c'est l'hôtel du cul tourné à la mi-temps.

Dans le cur c'est d'abord l'Aviron Bayonnais, puis le Biarritz Olympique. Les autres ne jouant qu'un jeu très approximatif...


----------



## hollowdeadoss (30 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je sais !
> 
> Ma femme ne jure que par le Stade Toulousain ! C'est une horreur les jours de matches... pour peu qu'il y ait des erreurs d'arbitrage en plus, c'est l'hôtel du cul tourné à la mi-temps.
> 
> Dans le cur c'est d'abord l'Aviron Bayonnais, puis le Biarritz Olympique. Les autres ne jouant qu'un jeu très approximatif...



Cette mauvaise foi


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je sais !
> 
> Ma femme ne jure que par le Stade Toulousain ! C'est une horreur les jours de matches... pour peu qu'il y ait des erreurs d'arbitrage en plus, c'est l'hôtel du cul tourné à la mi-temps.
> 
> Dans le cur c'est d'abord l'Aviron Bayonnais, puis le Biarritz Olympique. Les autres ne jouant qu'un jeu très approximatif...



Et alors y'a pas de honte à supporter le Stade Toulousain, meilleur club de France et je suis objectif.....

Et puis si tu veux ta femme elle peux venir chez moi les jours de match, on sera d'accord au moins 

Regarder pas ma signature....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juillet 2011)

c'est sûr : il est hors-charte ton logo Apple !

:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Juillet 2011)




----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2011)

Bon. Les Blacks ont l'air bien préparés et les Boks pas préparés du tout. 

On a vu du beau jeu d'un côté et pas beaucoup de jeu de l'autre. Il faut quand même que les Néo-Zélandais se méfient de la facilité et du relâchement...


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2011)

A priori c'est quand même les gros favoris de ce Mondial on en saura plus au final de ce Tri nations.


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Juillet 2011)

C'est comme chaque année, toutes compétitions confondues : ils sont les favoris. Cela dit ils n'en gagnent pas tant, voire peu...
Les blacks sont les meilleurs, comme Toulouse en Top 14 : mais ils ne gagnent pas à chaque fois...
Il y a probablement plusieurs facteurs qui expliquent ça, la pression en est un peu négligeable, l'engagement physique en est un autre (les équipes qu'ils affrontent font forcément des grands matchs contre eux donc...), mais surtout les grandes équipes qui les rencontrent préparent mieux leur jeu, sur la surprise, dès que l'enjeu se corse et je trouve que les blacks sont très prévisibles. Quant aux Boks (je n'ai pas vu tout le match, que des bribes), je ne pense pas qu'ils aient cherché l'affrontement dur à 2 mois du véritable enjeu de cette année. N'oublions pas qu'ils sont bien plus titrés en CDM (le double).

Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

Je partage ton point de vue. Ce qu'il manque aux Blacks pour l'instant est la capacité à se surpasser dans l'adversité, tellement ils sont conscients de pratiquer un rugby quasi-parfait : ils ont des joueurs incroyablement forts techniquement mais mentalement c'est moins ça.

Pour les Boks, il est évident qu'ils ne sont pas en état de jouer leur jeu à plein et ils ne s'échinent pas à le faire. Je parierais que, s'ils veulent bien gagner le Tri-Nation, leur vrai objectif est la CdM.

Par contre je te trouve un peu sévère en trouvant les Blacks trop prévisibles. Que dire des Sud-Africains, alors ! Reste que j'aimerais bien que Carter s'entraîne un peu aux drops : il y a quatre ans, cela leur aurait permis de passer en demi-finales, AMHA. 

PS : un qui me fait de la peine, c'est McCaw : il doit être très fatigué parce que, sur les regroupements, il a toutes les peines à se dégager et à se relever...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> C'est comme chaque année, toutes compétitions confondues : ils sont les favoris. Cela dit ils n'en gagnent pas tant, voire peu...
> Les blacks sont les meilleurs, comme Toulouse en Top 14 : mais ils ne gagnent pas à chaque fois...
> Il y a probablement plusieurs facteurs qui expliquent ça, la pression en est un peu négligeable, l'engagement physique en est un autre (les équipes qu'ils affrontent font forcément des grands matchs contre eux donc...), mais surtout les grandes équipes qui les rencontrent préparent mieux leur jeu, sur la surprise, dès que l'enjeu se corse et je trouve que les blacks sont très prévisibles. Quant aux Boks (je n'ai pas vu tout le match, que des bribes), je ne pense pas qu'ils aient cherché l'affrontement dur à 2 mois du véritable enjeu de cette année. N'oublions pas qu'ils sont bien plus titrés en CDM (le double).
> 
> Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...



Il faut arrêter avec les grandes théories ! 

Le rugby est d'abord un JEU. Voilà tout.

Le meilleur ne gagne pas toujours, comme à tous les jeux.

En revanche, il faut se donner toutes les chances pour gagner. Ce qui est le cas de l'Australie, de la  N-Zélande, de l'Afrique du Sud, des îles Fidji, de l'Argentine.

Les Anglais aussi, mais ils trichent systématiquement à l'image de l'équipe de foot-ball de l'Italie.

Ce qui n'est pas le cas de la France tant que ses options de jeu resteront ce qu'elles sont.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Août 2011)

Contrairement à toi, je pense que l'EdF offre plus ou moins ce qu'elle à de mieux. Effectivement ce n'est pas grand chose (4 ou 5eme position mondiale) comparé à ce qu'on aimerais et ce que voudrait laisser transparaitre notre championnat "le meilleur du monde"

La vérité est pourtant toute autre, notre championnat était le meilleur car il contient les meilleurs Francais et beaucoup des meilleurs étrangers, mais le réservoir français seul ne suffit pas à nous offrir la meilleure équipe nationale. 
Dailleurs cette année, les Clubs Francais cette année n'ont pas été bons (joueurs étrangers ou pas), que ce soit en HCup ou en championnat:
     - Montpellier à atteint la finale, mais ils sont loin des très grands d'europe c'est juste que les gros clubs francais (clermont Biarritz Paris Perpi, ... ) Sont passée completement à coté de leur saison. Mais l MHRC à fait une très belle saison, je ne dévalorise pas)

     - Toulouse se fait plier en HCuP par Leinster et se serait prit la même voir pire par Northampton. Ils ne gardent le score que grace à l&#8217;essai casquette de fritz, mais ils ont prit l'eau tout le match. Et dire que c'est l'équipe française au dessus du lot !!!

Pour la coupe du monde je garde espoir, car je ne déifie pas les autre équipes, contrairement à ce que j&#8217;entends ici et la les anglais sont LARGEMENT prenables (j'était à twickenham cette année et on était loin de la raclée annoncée, on a quand même très bien contré leur 9-10), L'Afrique du Sud aussi, et l'australie à voir.

La VRAI tuile, c'est la perte de notre première ligne titulaire (Dominga Servat Barcella), qui était effectivement invincible en mêlée, car malheureusement, nos remplaçants sont un vrai cran en dessous.
Croisons les doigts pour Servat et eventuellement Rougerie, mais les autres blessés ne seront pas dispo.

Quoi qu'il en soit je supporterais les bleu cet autonme car ils en auront vraiment besoin !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

Ce dont ils ont le plus besoin c'est d'un nouvel entraîneur et un autre système de jeu.

Le jeu français est en retard de deux saisons.

Quand bien même notre première ligne ne serait pas au niveau du trio "magique", nous n'avons plus de charnière de classe mondiale, et conséquence une attaque à qui il manque la vitesse et les combinaisons, les trajectoires et la pénétration.

Au centre, il n'a qu'à jouer au pied, seule solution pour éviter les raclées. Voilà pour notre attaque.

Devant des équipes rapides et où la balle sort très vite des rucks, on prend des essais à chaque fois dès lors que l'action est dans les 25-30 mètres. Prenez le dernier match contre l'Australie, c'est la démonstration, et pourtant nous étions dominateurs en mêlée.

À quoi bon avoir des ballons en conquête si c'est pour ne rien en faire ?

On a une chance, c'est sûr. Une sur mille.


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2011)

Je me suis fait une petite réflexion (peut-être à côté de la plaque...) : il me semble que, chez les Anglo-saxons et surtout les équipes du Sud (N-Z et Aus), on retrouve régulièrement d'anciens treizistes tandis que, côté français, ce n'est pas le cas. Je me trompe ?

Si c'est bien le cas, dans la mesure où les règles cherchent à promouvoir un jeu rapide [on évite de trop s'entasser et, surtout, pas trop longtemps] et de perforation avec des joueurs très physiques et très dynamiques, cela risque de mettre en difficulté le XV de France [et c'est peut-être ce que l'on a vu contre l'Australie l'année dernière].

Ce n'est pas tout à fait nouveau (on peut penser à Lomu, plus récemment, à Lote Tuqiri par exemple) mais j'ai l'impression que cela s'est accentué, et qu'il y a des passerelles dans les deux sens (XV <-> XIII) qui amènent des joueurs assez redoutables du côté du XV.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

OUI, t'es complètement à côté de la plaque.


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> OUI, t'es complètement à côté de la plaque.


Dis, tu ne voudrais pas mettre de côté ta mauvaise humeur (systématique), dès que tu croise le chemin de bompi ?!...

Oui, y'a plein de treizistes qui joue dans le XV, en hémisphère sud et, oui, on les reconnaît à leur façon de jouer sur le terrain...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

Il n'a qu'à verrouiller le sujet si cela ne lui plaît pas.

C'est son habitude.

Le XIII en France est mort depuis longtemps.... Je ne vois pas de quoi on parle.


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Il n'a qu'à verrouiller le sujet si cela ne lui plaît pas.
> 
> C'est son habitude.


Si tu as un problème avec lui, tu le règle avec lui...
On n'est pas obligé de supporter tes humeurs...
Jusqu'à présent, dans ce fil, tout le monde échange tranquillement depuis le début...
Tu arrives et ça devient délétère; ta p'tite guéguerre, tu vas la faire ailleurs !... 




Jmichel33 a dit:


> Le XIII en France est mort depuis longtemps.... Je ne vois pas de quoi on parle.


On ne parle pas du XIII en France, mais de celui de l'hémisphère sud, suis un peu !...


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> OUI, t'es complètement à côté de la plaque.


Ca c'est de l'argument !
Tu peux développer ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2011)

Oulà, on va se calmer. Si il y a bien un fil ou j&#8217;espère du _fairplay_ et de la sérénité c&#8217;est celui-ci.

Jmich33 merci, ton agression ici est gratuite. Si tu as du mal à supporter les écrits de bompi quels qu&#8217;ils soient&#8230; bien ne le lit. Si tu veux corriger sereinement certains des ces propos : argumente.

Si ton ego a été froissé par ailleurs et bien il va falloir apprendre à t&#8217;en remettre et faire un travail sur toi.

Sur ce, merci aux autres lecteurs de ne plus rebondir autrement que par un siganlement.

P.s. Jm33 : pour info, bompi ne peut rien ici car il ne modère pas le bar alors que moi, je peux être le modo facho de service


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

Mon post ne se résume pas à une seule agression envers bonpi, cela serait lui donner une importance qu'il n'a pas ou plus pour être très précis.

Je n'accepte pas, de la part d'un modérateur, des prises de position incompatibles, selon moi avec cette fonction. Et c'est trop facile effectivement d'abuser du pouvoir en verrouillant.

Pour revenir au sujet :

Le XIII, en France, heureusement ou malheureusement, n'existe pas ou peu, de telle sorte qu'on ne peut pas se réfugier derrière cet argument pour expliquer le niveau du XV, notamment dans l'hémisphère sud et a contrario la faiblesse "globale" de l'équipe de France à l'heure actuelle à XV.


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Mon post ne se résume pas à une seule agression envers bonpi, cela serait lui donner une importance qu'il n'a pas ou plus pour être très précis.
> 
> Je n'accepte pas, de la part d'un modérateur, des prises de position incompatibles, selon moi avec cette fonction. Et c'est trop facile effectivement d'abuser du pouvoir en verrouillant.


Ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil, merci.

Pour revenir au sujet :



Jmichel33 a dit:


> Le XIII, en France, heureusement ou malheureusement, n'existe pas ou peu, de telle sorte qu'on ne peut pas se réfugier derrière cet argument pour expliquer le niveau du XV, notamment dans l'hémisphère sud et a contrario la faiblesse "globale" de l'équipe de France à l'heure actuelle à XV.


Ce n'est pas ce qui  a été dit dit, juste que on "voyait" que certains joueurs (dans l'hémisphère sud) venaient "d'ailleurs"... 
Ça se voit dans leurs appuis de course, leur façon de tenir la balle en main, etc...
Faut être aveugle pour ne pas le voir...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Oui, le jeu à XIII a autant de rapport au jeu à XV que la pétanque avec le tir aux pigeons.

Que certains joueurs d'élite (déjà il y a une première condition) évoluant dans les meilleures équipes au monde à XIII (deuxième condition), viennent au jeu à XV, je ne le conteste pas.

Écrire que  cela explique la supériorité des équipes de l'hémisphère sud se réfèrent aux mêmes arguments que les Inquisiteurs qui exigeaient que l'on pense comme eux et que la Terre était au centre du Monde.

Le jeu à XIII, que je respecte et que j'apprécie d'ailleurs, est complètement mort en France par l'imbécillité de quelques dirigeants assoiffés de pouvoir.

Et puis de toutes façons, ce ne sont pas des joueurs en particulier qui font une équipe - même s'il peut y avoir des exploits individuels - mais la tactique collective employée. C'est du point de vue du jeu qu'il faut observer les choses.

"Notre" tactique actuelle ne fournit pas les bonnes trajectoires à "notre" jeu d'attaque. Tout le monde fait ce qu'il peut dans cette équipe.

Certes, nous avons une très bonne mêlée et probablement une bonne conquête de balle à la touche, mais ensuite on ne fait rien de bien folichon du ballon, on ne sait pas jouer debout, on n'est pas rapide à la sortie de balle. C'est pour cela que je dis que la seule solution possible quand on continue à s'obstiner à jouer ainsi c'est au centre et au pied.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> <...>
> On ne parle pas du XIII en France, mais de celui de l'hémisphère sud, suis un peu !...


Tout à fait. Aujourd'hui, l'exemple le plus connu est le All Black Sonny Bill Williams (qui a aussi joué pour les Kiwis d'ailleurs).

PS : en regardant les résultats des coupes du monde de Rugby à XIII [_Rugby League World Cup_] je vois que, surprise, la France a été deux fois en finale, et qu'elle a hébergé deux fois la compétition pleinement (plus une autre fois partiellement, avec le Royaume-Uni). Dommage quand même qu'on n'en voit pas davantage par chez nous.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Oui, la France, à son initiative de mémoire en 1954 (la première coupe du Monde) et dans les années 70 a organisé la Coupe du Monde de Rugby à XIII, et a été deux fois finalistes (en 54 lorsqu'elle organisait cette compétition, et en 68) Et je crois que c'est le Royaume-Uni qui est Champion du Monde en 1954. 

La nation majeure du rugby à XIII est l'Australie et ce, depuis l 'organisation de la première coupe du Monde où elle a été toujours Championne du Monde (9 fois) , à l'exception de 2 ou 3 fois (1 fois l'Angleterre dans les années 60-70) et surtout la Nouvelle Zélande, une fois, en 2008 à la surprise générale.

Je ne vois donc pas où la France serait une nation majeure du rugby à XIII, dominé par l'Australie, la Nouvelle Zélande et le Royaume Uni.

Donc, il n'y a rien de dommage que cela soit ainsi chez nous, les raisons sont bien ailleurs.


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2011)

En France, en jeu à XIII, sans faire de chauvinisme (récent) , y&#8217;a quand même les Dragons catalans (ex union treiziste catalane) qui sont actuellement cinquièmes de la _Super league_.







Bon d&#8217;accord c&#8217;est seul seul club français en lice avec un club gallois et 12 anglais  mais c&#8217;est pas rien.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2011)

Ils doivent se sentir un peu seuls 
À une époque j'avais Sport+ et j'ai pu voir quelques matchs de la League avec ou sans les Dragons. Mais en dehors de ça...
Quand j'étais minot, je n'entendais parler que du XIII Catalan qui mettait des branlées à la plupart des équipes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Effectivement, c'est le seul club français capable d'aligner une équipe convenable.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. Les Blacks ont l'air bien préparés et les Boks pas préparés du tout.
> 
> On a vu du beau jeu d'un côté et pas beaucoup de jeu de l'autre. Il faut quand même que les Néo-Zélandais se méfient de la facilité et du relâchement...


yep,ce n etait aussi que l equipe C des Boks...
et les Blacks souvent impressionnants en match de prepa,de ramassent tres souvent en competitions officielles surtout dans des matchs decisifs
CF derniere coupe du monde face a une EDF certes vaillante mais au rugby tres pauvre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Ils vont surtout jouer chez eux, dans leur jardin.

Moi je vois les Blacks, l'Australie et les îles Fidji dans le tableau final...

N'oublions pas les Anglais et évidemment les Sud-Africains.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Bonne nouvelle, très bonne nouvelle : Yoann Huget est exclu du XV de France.

On va peut-être avoir une chance à l'aile....


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, très bonne nouvelle : Yoann Huget est exclu du XV de France.
> 
> On va peut-être avoir une chance à l'aile....


Tiens ?!...
Un supporter de foot !...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Le foot ? Un sport de gonzesses.

Chez nous, c'est rugby ou cessa punta. T'as le choix.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Le foot ? Un sport de gonzesses.
> 
> Chez nous, c'est rugby ou cessa punta. T'as le choix.



Cessa punta ??? ou...cesta punta !


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Le foot ? Un sport de gonzesses.


C'est de la nature de ton commentaire, dont je parlais... 


Baby Blacks champions pour la quatrième fois de suite...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est de la nature de ton commentaire, dont je parlais...



Le fait que Yoann Huget soit dégagé de l'équipe et que c'est une bonne nouvelle ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Le fait que Yoann Huget soit dégagé de l'équipe et que c'est une bonne nouvelle ?


Tu n'es juste pas très bienveillant, avec ce garçon... 



Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est juste une question de bienveillance (...)  à laquelle nous nous  devons chaque jour de faire preuve.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2011)

La bienveillance n'a strictement rien à voir.

Il est question de savoir si Yoann Huget a sa place en équipe de France, et la réponse est à mon avis doublement non.

D'un point de vue sportif, le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il n'a rien démontré en équipe de France et qu'à mon avis, il n'a pas le niveau international.

D'un point de vue "administratif", il n'a pas satisfait aux obligations des contrôles anti-dopage; et il est normal qu'il soit sanctionné.

À Bayonne, que je connais très bien, il est un joueur apprécié, mais dans quelques bars de supporters, plusieurs pensent comme moi, et ce n'est vraiment pas par manque de bienveillance, c'est tout simplement un jugement sportif.

Je persiste : c'est une bonne nouvelle pour l'équipe de France qui dispose d'ailiers de talent; mais pour le moment, le sélectionneur est empêtré dans ses contradictions et avec ses inimitiés avec Guy Novès, par exemple; mais en premier lieu dans ses options de jeu que les joueurs en général ne valident pas.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> avis personnel et argumenté



Ben tu vois, quand tu veux !
En faisant comme ça plutôt qu'avec des phrases péremptoires et définitives, on comprend mieux ton point de vue


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2011)

Si tu savais comme je me moque de ton interprétation péremptoire et définitive à propos de phrases que tu juges comme telles.

J'aime donner mon avis de manière tranchée, sinon ce n'est pas la peine de donner son avis, et pour ce qui concerne Yoann Huget, c'est clair que pour moi c'est un des ailiers les plus pitoyables que nous ayons eu en équipe de France.

Qu'à l'Aviron Bayonnais, il fasse merveille, certes ! Mais il a qui en face de lui ? Des joueurs qui ont le niveau international ou de bons joueurs de notre championnat ?

Il n'a été bon la saison dernière, parce que les autres en face de lui ont été moyens. Dès que le niveau s'élève, Yoann Huget atteint ses limites.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, très bonne nouvelle : Yoann Huget est exclu du XV de France.
> 
> On va peut-être avoir une chance à l'aile....





Jmichel33 a dit:


> Le foot ? Un sport de gonzesses.
> 
> Chez nous, c'est rugby ou cessa punta. T'as le choix.


Qui est péremptoire et définitif ?

On peut avoir un avis, et le donner de manière tranchée, mais ça n'empêche pas d'argumenter. Affirmer 'c'est comme ça et pas autrement parce que c'est mon avis' (voir tes deux posts cités ci-dessus) ne veut pas dire avoir raison. Ne veut pas dire non plus avoir tort. Mais ceux qui lisent ce fil, à commencer par moi, ne suivent pas forcément tous les matchs et tous les joueurs du top14 et du reste du monde du XV, donc ils ne se contentent pas d'un _avis tranché_  et attendent des arguments.

Ben oui, je ne suis qu'un vieux con, mais j'assume.


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2011)

En attendant, y'a pas de remplacement prévu pour pallier à ce "départ"...


> L'entraîneur du XV de France, Marc Lièvremont, a indiqué à l'AFP qu'il ne comptait pas remplacer_"pour le moment"_  l'ailier bayonnais. Avec le départ de Yoann Huget, le groupe France  compte désormais 32 joueurs, et le sélectionneur attend probablement de voir comment évolue la blessure à la cheville d'Aurélien Rougerie avant de choisir ou non d'appeler un remplaçant. Le groupe définitif de 30 joueurs pour le Mondial doit être annoncé le 22 août.


C'est peut-être une idée du ratio entre avants et lignes arrières dans les sélectionnés, alors ?!...
Y'en a un qui se souvient des règles pour les listes des joueurs, remplacements en cours de compétition, etc ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui est péremptoire et définitif ?
> 
> On peut avoir un avis, et le donner de manière tranchée, mais ça n'empêche pas d'argumenter. Affirmer 'c'est comme ça et pas autrement parce que c'est mon avis' (voir tes deux posts cités ci-dessus) ne veut pas dire avoir raison. Ne veut pas dire non plus avoir tort. Mais ceux qui lisent ce fil, à commencer par moi, ne suivent pas forcément tous les matchs et tous les joueurs du top14 et du reste du monde du XV, donc ils ne se contentent pas d'un _avis tranché_  et attendent des arguments.
> 
> Ben oui, je ne suis qu'un vieux con, mais j'assume.



Il y a vraiment besoin d'arguments pour étayer quelques affirmations aussi légères que Yoann Huget est une brêle à l'aile au niveau international ?

:confuses:

C'est vrai qu'on peut être amateur de rugby et ne pas connaître les joueurs et les équipes du top14, ou même d'autres championnats de part le monde.

Ce qui d'ailleurs ne change rien à propos de Yoann Huget !!!


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2011)

Le problème n'est pas Yoann Huget !
Le problème est que dans une discussion, qu'il s'agisse de rugby ou de culture de macaroni sur substrat azoté, il faut argumenter et pas seulement affirmer si on veut convaincre. Mais bon, si tu ne veux pas comprendre ça...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2011)

J'ai déjà donné les arguments !

Sans doute pas dans un premier temps; mais ensuite dans un deuxième temps, j'ai développé un peu cette idée qu'au cours des quelques matches que Yoann Huget a joué en équipe de France, il était complètement passé à côté. Il n'a pas le niveau, c'est tout.

Maintenant, je peux comprendre que dans le top14, c'est un joueur apprécié.

Il n'y a pas besoin d'argumenter plus que cela.

Maintenant, si tu penses que Yoann Huget a un niveau international, merci de le dire.

Et puis, de toutes façons, il faudra, quels que soient les ailiers, qu'ils aient des ballons dans de bonnes conditions.... ce qui m'étonnerait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h01 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> En attendant, y'a pas de remplacement prévu pour pallier à ce "départ"...
> C'est peut-être une idée du ratio entre avants et lignes arrières dans les sélectionnés, alors ?!...
> Y'en a un qui se souvient des règles pour les listes des joueurs, remplacements en cours de compétition, etc ?!...



Comme chacun le sait, le rugby à XV se pratique à 15 joueurs. Leur numérotation est précise, en commençant par les avants (1-2-3 pour la première ligne) , (4-5) deuxième ligne et (6-7-8) pour la troisième ligne. Puis il y a 2 demis (9 et 10 "de mêlée" et "d'"ouverture"). Enfin les lignes arrières : ailier gauche(11), 3/4 centre gauche(12), 3/4 centre droit (13), ailier droit (14) et un poste arrière (15)

Normalement, la liste des joueurs doit être communiquée 72 heures avant un match international et doit comprendre les 15 joueurs qui débuteront le match et une liste de 7 remplaçants / substituts. 
Seule la première ligne est concernée par une règle concernant les remplaçants/substituts :

L'équipe (la feuille de match) doit comprendre nécessairement 2 spécialistes remplaçants/substituts de la première ligne donc en clair sur les 22 joueurs au total prévus sur une feuille de match il doit s'y trouver une première ligne pilier gauche (1), un talonneur (2) et un pilier droit (3), un talonneur remplaçant/substitut (16) et un pilier (17). Les autres remplaçants/substituts porteront les numéros de 18 à 22 en commençant par les avants.

Voilà ce que dit, en substance, l'IRB, concernant les rencontres internationales.

Dans le cadre de la coupe du Monde, je crois que 32 joueurs (normalement c'est 30 au maximum pour une compétition internationale, mais la coupe du Monde est un peu spéciale sur ce sujet) ont été sélectionnés par Lièvremont, mais tous ne partiront pas en Nouvelle-Zélande ! J'ignore le nombre précis de joueurs qui réglementairement peuvent participer à l'ensemble de la compétition (normalement c'est 26, mais là encore la Coupe du Monde a des règles qui lui sont propres) , donc a fortiori être inscrit sur une feuille de match qui comportera, de toutes façons, 22 joueurs.

Voici une des dernières règles du jeu (mais il y a des variantes !!!)

http://www.irblaws.com/downloads/FR/IRB_Laws_2011_FR.pdf


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2011)

Le jour où tu liras VRAIMENT et chercheras VRAIMENT à comprendre ce que les autres écrivent je reprendrais la discussion. Parce que la, ce n'est vraiment pas la peine.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)

Pour quelqu'un qui donne des leçons, j'avoue que tu ne manques pas d'arguments.

Mais tout d'abord, relis quelques posts plus haut, et tu verras que je donne, non pas des arguments, mais tout simplement des (les miennes si cela t'arranges) raisons pour lesquelles je suis ravi que Yoann Huget ne fasse plus partie de l'équipe de France lors de la prochaine coupe du Monde.

Si tu prends le dernier tournoi des 6 nations, je pense qu'au vu du jeu (ou plutôt de son absence de jeu) qu'il a montré, Yoann Huget n'a pas le niveau international. Pas besoin d'arguments, ce sont des constats.

A priori, le sélectionneur a écarté Chabal, Bastareaud, sans autres arguments qu'ils n'avaient pas ou peu, ou plus, le niveau international. Autres constats.

On peut ou non, en être d'accord, mais c'est ainsi.

Quant aux raisons, Yoann Huget n'a pas satisfait aux exigences du règlement de l'IRB sur le sujet du dopage.

Si tu veux ce règlement, google te fournira la réponse.

Il n'y a, à mon avis, jamais de hasard.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> En attendant, y'a pas de remplacement prévu pour pallier à ce "départ"...
> C'est peut-être une idée du ratio entre avants et lignes arrières dans les sélectionnés, alors ?!...
> Y'en a un qui se souvient des règles pour les listes des joueurs, remplacements en cours de compétition, etc ?!...



Pour ce qui concerne la Coupe du Monde, les Fédérations peuvent sélectionner 30 joueurs au maximum (les règles concernant les feuilles de matches restent identiques : 15 joueurs désignés pour débuter le match + 7 joueurs remplaçants/substituts)
Lièvremont a sélectionné 17 avants et 13 arrière . Sa principale préoccupation porte surtout sur la première ligne où il ne sait pas encore - cela dépendra de l'état de santé de Fabien Barcella - si la liste des 30 joueurs comprendra 2 ou 3 talonneurs (donc 5 ou 4 piliers).
De toutes façons, quand on voit les deux matches préparatoires : N-Zélande/Australie et Angleterre/ Pays-de-Galle on mesure bien tout ce qui sépare l'hémisphère sud de l'hémisphère nord, et ce n'est pas parce que les anglais qui jouaient tout en noir (un scandale !) que l'illusion tiendra longtemps.
Nous avons, deux matches contre l'Irlande (qui vient d'être battue par l'Écosse). 
J'assisterais dans une semaine à la rencontre à Bordeaux. Nous mesurerons ainsi exactement notre niveau, et si, entre autres, le départ de Yoann Huget de ce groupe est ou non une bonne nouvelle. Mais cela reste anecdotique.
Les vraies questions sont :
- la vitesse de sortie de balle dans les rucks
- les trajectoires d'attaque

Observez cela dans les deux prochains matches de préparation contre l'Irlande et vous aurez une bonne réponse à ce qui va se passer.... avec toutes les incertitudes du jeu.... bien évidemment.

Prenez ces deux points de comparaison entre les deux matches de préparation qui ont été télévisés hier sur Canal+ Sport... Quand d'un côté, cela sort extrêmement propre et rapide s'ajoutant à des trajectoires en percussion, que de l'autre c'est lent et latéral, vous aurez compris que les chances de la France sur son jeu actuel sont très faibles.

La Coupe du Monde débutera pour la France par deux matches : Canada et Japon. Lièvremont explique dans Sud-Ouest que ces deux matches serviront de réglages à l'équipe. Pour moi, il a déjà tout dit !

Et pour terminer sur l'affaire Huget, il y a ce blog qui, au bout du compte, en dit long sur les arguments des uns et des autres :
http://nicerugby.blog.lemonde.fr/2011/08/04/huget-pas-glop/#comment-11517

Concernant - malheureusement - Julien Malzieux (5 essais en équipe de France pourtant !), je doute que Lièvremont l'appelle en remplacement de Huget, ce qui à mes yeux auraient autrement été plus logique et justifié que Malzieux fasse partie du groupe des 30.


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2011)

Mais, puisqu'on vous dit que c'est moche, une moustache !...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)

Virenque se teignait les cheveux afin masquer les effets indésirables de certains produits dopants, et les rugbymen japonais se font pousser les moustaches....



et toujours pas de Malzieux dans la sélection française !




Demain, Lièvremont (sorte de Domenech en pire) annoncera la composition du XV qui débutera le match face à l'Irlande.

Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi, mais comme il ne peut plus rien arriver de pire que l'éviction de Huget pour suspicion de dopage (on ne va tout de même pas me faire croire qu'un professionnel est capable d'éviter des contrôles au moins à 3 reprises), contre l'Irlande, cela peut être un bon match. Je m'y rends de toutes façons...

Mais à mon avis, si c'est un match de préparation, il aurait été plus judicieux d'aller se frotter aux Tongiens ou aux Fidjiens pour évaluer le niveau réel de l'équipe au niveau de la rapidité que face à des irlandais qui viennent de prendre une tôle face à l'Écosse.


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2011)

Bon, désabonnement du fil... :sleep:
(et j'adore le rugby...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2011)

aaaah non fais pas l'con tirhum !

:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

10è étape du Beach Rugby Tour aujourd'hui à Bordeaux...

(Place des Quinconces)

Et c'est interdit de plaquer selon les règles de ce jeu... :râteau:

Ouvert à tous et gratuit


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Les fidjiens viennent de battre les Tongas....

http://www.sports.fr/cmc/scanner/ru...ent-les-tonga_383113.html?popup#scanwitharena

Rappelez-vous quelle équipe les Tongas ont battu dernièrement.... et qu'il faudra craindre les îles  Fidji autant que les Tongas....

Galles démet l'Angleterre... normal.

Et les australiens dominent leur sujet dans le tri-nation en battant les Bocks...

Que ferons nous ce soir contre l'Irlande ?

J'assiste au match ce soir à Bordeaux... le rosé coulera à flot après match entre landais et basques ce n'est jamais triste...


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Août 2011)

Nous avons gagné avec beaucoup de bonne volonté, quelques joueurs qui ont dominé leur sujet, un jeu un peu décousu, c'est le début mais je ne sais pas si cela sera suffisant pour les défis à venir. RDV en Irlande pour une "mesure" plus précise !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Août 2011)

Le Japon, premier adversaire de la France lors de la coupe du monde, battu 31-24 par lItalie a Cesena. Les Nippons menaient à la mi-temps. Il faudra sen méfier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Un match très moyen de l'équipe de France, le pire ayant côtoyé le meilleur, ce qui somme toute, est un peu normal pour un "premier match" après une préparation physique que chacun s'accorde à qualifier d'intense et de sérieuse.

Admettons. Le match est gagné. En sport et en particulier au rugby, seul le résultat compte.

Au niveau de la manière il y a :
20 minutes acceptables
5 à 10 minutes d'un très bon niveau
et le reste du temps, l'équipe s'est révélée apathique, sans imagination, sans organisation et avec des options de jeu catastrophiques : aucune percussion, placages ratés, jeu au sol  de communiant de première année face à des irlandais bien aidés par un arbitre aveugle et probablement sourd.

Bel essai de Vincent Clerc et une première ligne assez expérimentale qui a bien tenu.

Ma note du match : 7 / 20

Ce n'est de toutes façons pas avec ce niveau de jeu qu'on pourra rivaliser en Coupe du Monde contre les Néo-Zélandais, les Australiens, les Sud-Africains, les Fidjiens, les Tongas et même les japonais pourront nous poser de sérieux problèmes si notre jeu n'est pas plus appliqué, plus imaginatif et constant.
Être bon à la conquête est une chose (la touche et la mêlée sont bonnes), encore faut-il exploiter le ballon avec rapidité et surtout bien jouer "debout" ce que nous somme arrivés à faire que quelques minutes face à des irlandais assez faibles et au jeu désuni.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Liévremont a *été surpris* par le niveau de jeu de ses joueurs !

C'est vous dire combien le sélectionneur y croit.



http://www.rugby365.fr/xv-de-france/laquo-j-ai-ete-surpris-raquo-731853.shtml


----------



## JaiLaTine (15 Août 2011)

Une bonne première mi-temps et une médiocre deuxième mais n'en demandons pas trop ils sont en pleine préparation 

En résumé des français plutôt rassurant attendons de voir le match retour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)

Selon le Journal Libération :

<>
L'entraîneur du XV de France Marc Lièvremont a, comme prévu, profondément remanié mardi son XV de départ pour le deuxième match de préparation au Mondial-2011 contre l'Irlande, samedi à Dublin, qui verra le retour d'Aurélien Rougerie, de retour de blessure, mais pas de William Servat.

Lièvremont, qui avait annoncé son intention de donner du temps de jeu à tous ses joueurs valides lors de cette double confrontation face au XV du Trèfle, a procédé en tout à treize changements. Seuls le talonneur Dimitri Szarzewski et l'ailier Alexis Palisson sont conservés dans le XV de départ par rapport à celui vainqueur (19-12) des Irlandais samedi à Bordeaux.

"C'est un match de préparation. On a besoin de faire jouer les mecs. On est sur une projection vers la Coupe du monde et il était hors de question d'avoir fait suer sang et eau une quinzaine de joueurs et de ne pas les faire jouer. Dès le moment qu'on avait choisi de jouer deux matches de préparation, et je ne regrette pas ce choix, il fallait que tout le monde joue", a expliqué Lièvremont.

Parmi les 32 joueurs en préparation, seuls le pilier Thomas Domingo (genou) et le talonneur William Servat (genou) n'auront disputé aucun de ces deux matches de préparation.

Servat, opéré en juin, "n'est à mon sens pas compétitif pour jouer un match d'une intensité qui va être au moins égale à celle qu'on a pu voir à Bordeaux. Il est très bien, il s'entraîne normalement mais ce ne serait pas lui rendre service. On a deux bons talonneurs qui ont fait un bon match samedi dernier", a expliqué l'entraîneur français, qui a reconduit Szarzewski, plutôt à son aise pour son retour à la compétition après sept mois d'absence, et Guilhem Guirado sur le banc.

Rougerie "compétitif"

Aurélien Rougerie, victime d'une fracture de la malléole le 7 mai lors d'un match de Top 14, effectuera en revanche son retour. "Il est compétitif, il s'entraîne normalement depuis trois semaines", a poursuivi Lièvremont.

Au poste de pilier, le Toulousain Jean-Baptiste Poux, auteur d'une bonne rentrée à Bordeaux, sera titulaire, tandis que Fabien Barcella, absent des terrains depuis un an (tendon d'Achille) et dont la préparation a été entravée par des blessures (ischio-jambiers, biceps), débutera sur le banc.

"On a préféré malgré tout le protéger un petit peu. Fabien s'entraîne avec nous depuis le 28 juin. C'est vrai que sa progression a été freinée par deux blessures successives mais à chaque fois il a cicatrisé et il a continué à bosser. Donc je le juge compétitif", a justifié l'entraîneur français.

Lièvremont a par ailleurs indiqué qu'il dévoilerait dimanche la liste définitive des trente joueurs retenus pour le Mondial (9 septembre - 23 octobre). Il devra vraisemblablement trancher entre une configuration à quatre (ou cinq) piliers et trois (ou deux) talonneurs.

Pour le reste, l'entraîneur français a, comme prévu, rappelé dans le XV de départ le pilier Nicolas Mas, les 2e ligne Lionel Nallet et Pascal Papé, les 3e ligne Fulgence Ouedraogo, Julien Bonnaire et Louis Picamoles. Morgan Parra et David Skrela remplacent respectivement Dimitri Yachvili et François Trinh-Duc à la charnière et Rougerie sera associé au centre à Fabrice Estebanez.

Maxime Médard, remplaçant à Bordeaux, sera titulaire sur l'aile droite et Cédric Heymans, qui n'avait plus joué en bleu depuis novembre 2009, occupera l'arrière. En l'absence de Thierry Dusautoir, laissé au repos, le capitanat a été confié à Lionel Nallet, qui avait occupé cette charge de janvier 2008 à mars 2009.

<>

Parra et Skrela à la charnière ?!!!
L'un est moins bien que ce que les gens en pensaient, et mieux que ce que les gens en pensent aujourd'hui; mais pour moi, il n'a pas le niveau international de Yachvili. Quant à l'autre, cela fait belle lurette que nous n'avons pas un N°10 de talent en France... d'où sans doute nos soucis d'ailleurs.
C'est un des postes les plus importants, sinon le plus important dans le rugby moderne.

Quoiqu'il en soit, 2 disparaîtront du groupe France ( à 32 aujourd'hui et qui doivent être 30) et l'incertitude au niveau des avants demeurera jusqu'à la fin....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2011)

toujours pas de tv... 

quand je suis Irlande / France chui dég...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Ils ont eu une première période absolument catastrophique, mais ils ont pas mal rétabli sur quelques coups qu'ils ont bien joué avec les plus anciens : Rougerie, Heymans...

Mais un seul vrai lancement de jeu sur toute une mi-temps, c'est faible.

Voyons la seconde mi-temps....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2011)

ué mais bon 80min c'est trop long !
65 min ca suffit !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Août 2011)

Pas enthousiasmant ce match :sleep:

Jaurais préféré regarder Afrique du Sud-NZ en direct de Port Elizabeth. 18-5 pour les Springbock si jen crois le Ouaibe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Dans les restes du monde

Fidji-Tonga 21-32
Galles-Argentine 28-13
Ecosse-Italie 23-12


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Il est à prévoir que les Tongas vont nous poser d'énormes problèmes c'est certain.

Sinon, sur ce match Irlande-France, on gagne ce match. C'est toujours cela. On gagne les deux rencontres contre l'Irlande... qui à l'heure actuelle est une des plus faibles de l'hémisphère nord. Irlande qui nous passe 3 essais ! Invraisemblable à ce niveau et comment considérer que cela constitue une préparation à la coupe du Monde.

Et puis c'est tout ! Aucun "fond de jeu", une mêlée pourtant notre point fort à l'agonie, des erreurs de placements, et un demi-de-mêlée (Parra) aux abonnés absents, des secondes lignes à la rue dans les rucks (mais c'est vrai que les irlandais trichent à un point inimaginable)... très moyen.

Pourtant il y a des joueurs de talents : Palisson, Heynans, Rougerie, Médard.

Trinh-Duc a été très bon. C'est un de seuls points positifs avec les 4 autres.

En clair, nous n'avons pas de "fond de jeu" et trop de lenteurs à la sortie de balle et pas assez d'impact au contact.

Une équipe honnête en somme, mais pas du niveau des Blacks, des Australiens et des Bocks qui nous passerons 40 points à chaque match.

Sur les autres matches Fidjiens/Tongas, du pur bonheur d'un rugby fou et rapide. 

Et c'est une très intéressante victoire du Pays de Galles contre l'Argentine, qui rappelons-le nous avons mis la pâtée à la dernière coupe du monde.

Si on passe le premier tour, nous n'irons pas très loin ensuite, c'est une évidence sur ce qu'on a vu pendant ces deux matches contre l'Irlande.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Voilà la liste des 30 joueurs retenus pour la Coupe du Monde de Rugby

Avants : Fabien Barcella (Biarritz) Luc Ducalcon (Castres), Nicolas Mas (Perpignan), Jean-Baptise Poux (Toulouse), William Servat (Toulouse), Dimitri Swarzewski (Stade Français), Guilhem Guirado (Perpignan), Lionel Nallet (Racing Métro 92), Julien Pierre (Clermont), Romain Millo-Chluski (Toulouse), Pascal Papé (Stade Français), Thierry Dusautoir (Toulouse, cap), Julien Bonnaire (Clermont), Imanol Harinordoquy (Biarritz), Raphaël Lakafia (Biarritz), Fulgence Ouedraogo (Montpellier) et Louis Picamoles (Toulouse)

Arrières : Morgan Parra (Clermont), Dimitri Yachvili (Biarritz), David Skrela (Toulouse), François Trinh-Duc (Montpellier), Fabrice Estebanez (Brive), David Marty (Perpignan), Maxime Mermoz (Perpignan), Aurélien Rougerie (Clermont), Vincent Clerc (Toulouse), Cédric Heymans (Toulouse), Maxime Médard (Toulouse) Alexis Palisson (Brive) et Damien Traille (Biarritz).

On peut regretter l'absence de Marconnet qui a été préféré à Fabien Barcella, mais ceci était lié au choix de sélectionner 3 talonneurs (Servat, Swarzewski et Guirado).

Je trouve ce choix risqué au niveau des piliers, car il n'est pas certain que Barcella retrouvera son niveau d'une part, et il me semble que l'expérience de Marconnet, qui non seulement est en pleine forme, peut à un certain moment d'un match, compter plus que la qualité technique.
Pour le reste, Lièvremont est dans la même logique, contestable sur de nombreux points.



Dans les règles 72 h avant chaque match, figureront 22 joueurs avec l'indication du 15 de départ


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Août 2011)

Une autre équipe du même groupe que la France lors de la prochaine Coupe du monde :

Japon - Etats-Unis 20-14 à Tokyo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2011)

Enfin le Top 14 !

Avec horaires décents


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Enfin le Top 14 !
> 
> Avec horaires décents



Ouais.... le début du top 14 risque d'être faussé par l'absence des joueurs internationaux, non seulement les français, mais aussi le nombreux étrangers qui évoluent dans notre championnat, qui a contrario de notre équipe nationale classée 6è à l'IRB, est un des meilleurs championnats du monde.

Et ho, abonné à Rugby+ sur Canal, ce qui ne m'empêche pas à l'occasion de me rendre à Aguilera (qui est le plus grand stade du monde : il y a toujours de la place ) et à Jean Dauger avec les potes.
:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Août 2011)

bon ben Agen a gagné...avec classe visiblement !

donc ca me va...

les promus de pro D2 sont plutôt bien rentrés...

ca se met en place tranquillou...

vivement la suite !


----------



## JaiLaTine (29 Août 2011)

Sayai les bleus sont partis en Nouvelle Zélande, bon courage a eux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Sayai les bleus sont partis en Nouvelle Zélande, bon courage a eux



Le courage, ils vont en avoir besoin.... c'est tout le mal qu'on peut leur souhaiter.

Mais quand tu vois jouer l'Australie, la Nouvelle-Zélande, les Bocks, les Tongas, les Fidjiens, le courage ne suffira pas.

Il nous faudrait un tout autre système de jeu, et surtout un autre entraîneur qui s'est enfermé dans un système clientéliste, en ne discutant pas avec les joueurs, en écartant certains autres au mépris de toute logique ou en sélectionnant des joueurs qui ne peuvent pas ou plus, être au niveau international.

C'est un vrai gâchis. 

De toutes façons, son successeur est déjà nommé. C'est dire combien à la Fédération, sont nombreux ceux qui y croient.

Même le Japon, qu'on va rencontrer, nous posera des problèmes..... c'est dire combien nous sommes confiants !


----------



## JaiLaTine (30 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Le courage, ils vont en avoir besoin.... c'est tout le mal qu'on peut leur souhaiter.
> 
> Mais quand tu vois jouer l'Australie, la Nouvelle-Zélande, les Bocks, les Tongas, les Fidjiens, le courage ne suffira pas.
> 
> ...



Tu verras la Coupe du Monde va bien se passer pour nous je le sens 

On verra bien mais la france a toujours surpris pendant la coupe du monde donc il faut rester confiant


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2011)

En tout cas en Top 14 les infirmeries sont pleines !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Septembre 2011)

A propos dinfirmerie Palisson va passer un IRM, il est incertain pour le match contre le Japon. Ça commence bien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

C'est à ce moment précis qu'on s'aperçoit que la sélection des joueurs a été faite en dépit du bon sens !

Pour quelle raison avoir écarté, par exemple, Julien Malzieux.....?

Palisson est un joueur de talent, mais blessé, que va-t-il nous rester à l'aile ?

Il y a d'excellents joueurs, mais c'est une coupe du Monde bordel, pas un tournoi de pétanques !


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2011)

Au cas où, si on est rapidement éliminé.


----------



## plovemax (2 Septembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est à ce moment précis qu'on s'aperçoit que la sélection des joueurs a été faite en dépit du bon sens !
> 
> Pour quelle raison avoir écarté, par exemple, Julien Malzieux.....?
> 
> ...



Soit poli avec les joueurs de pétanque  





:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> Soit poli avec les joueurs de pétanque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que je suis impoli avec les joueurs de pétanques ??????

pas vu cela ainsi, moi....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2011)

L'Équipe de France n'est pas passée loin de la sanction avec les japonais...

Aurait-on respecté au moins cet adversaire ? Et on aurait pu perdre ce match !

Et que dire, alors que je - et pas qu'ici - prétends que nous n'avons pas de N°10 au niveau international, la preuve en est apportée dans cette fin de match où ce sont deux N°9 qui jouent 9 et 10.

Nous gagnons un match par l'absence de jeu stéréotypé de nos N° 10 sélectionnés.

Maintenant, Parra en N° 10 me plaît mieux qu'en N°9

Pour le reste : Médard exceptionnel !

Mais prendre 21 points par le Japon..... qui démontre que le jeu est debout et non à terre comme on le fait trop


----------



## twinworld (10 Septembre 2011)

bon... ben c'est quand même gagné !


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2011)

Bah! Pour ce qu'on a vu, c'est surtout une question de sérieux et de concentration. Les Blacks ont été sérieux et concentrés et les Tongiens n'ont rien pu faire. Les Français ont été moins sérieux et moins concentrés.
Tout ceci n'est pas bien nouveau non plus.

Par ailleurs, il y a un beau plaquage sans ballon anglais à la fin du match contre l'Argentine, qui a dû agacer, à Buenos Aires...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (10 Septembre 2011)

bah...c'est pas si mal:

NZ-Tonga : *41*-10    *......6* essais 
Fr-Japon:   *47* -21    *........6* essais 

 au classement,  la France est même devant la NZ...


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2011)

Tout à fait. Mais quand on voit 47-21 on oublie le 25-21 qui était un moment un peu crispé. Mais l'essentiel est qu'ils se sont remis en ordre de marche _in fine_.

Mais face à un adversaire plus conséquent, je doute qu'il y ait le moindre problème de motivation


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Septembre 2011)

Vivement le match contre les All Blacks on sera fixé de létat de forme de nos bleus et surtout des convictions qu'on peut espérer avoir lors de cette coupe du monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Septembre 2011)

perso j'ai suivi la rencontre dans un bar rugby.
arrivé à 07h45 : bar plein de gens, une binouze à la main...

:rateau:

un bon moment passé même si j'ai eu bien peur en seconde mi-temps.

bon ben j'y retourne dimanche en tout cas !





L


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Vivement le match contre les All Blacks on sera fixé de létat de forme de nos bleus et surtout des convictions qu'on peut espérer avoir lors de cette coupe du monde


Pas évident : le XV de France va-t-il vraiment jouer à fond ? Y a-t-il vraiment intérêt ? Pour les Blacks, l'enjeu est plus fort : c'est presque un point d'honneur national.
Pour les Français, c'est un peu différent : on aurait bien plus intérêt à se consacrer aux deux autres matchs et être fin prêts pour les quarts.

Dans ce genre de situation, je repense à la Coupe du Monde 1954 [de football] où la Hongrie, la meilleure équipe du moment, passe un sympathique 8-3 à la RFA dans les matchs de poule, mais perd 3-2 face à cette même RFA, en finale.


Hier, les Sud-Africains ont joué à se faire peur eux-aussi et les Gallois peuvent s'en vouloir de ne pas avoir passé les points au bon moment.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2011)

J'ai un petit peu regardé les tableaux des 4 groupes, et pourra être qualifiée l'équipe qui arrive ou première de son groupe ou qui arrive seconde.

Pour la France, si elle veut arriver première de son groupe, il fait qu'elle remporte tous ses matches. À venir, le Canada, puis les Blacks, puis les Tongas.
Pour ces trois matches, et en particulier les Blacks sur leur terrain, ce ne sera pas simple.

Les statistiques montrent qu'à domicile les Blacks ne perdent que dans 15% des cas.

Si nous arrivons 1er, en 1/4 de finale nous jouerons contre le second du groupe B composé de l'Angleterre, de l'Écosse, le l'Argentine et de la Géorgie. À part la Géorgie, nul ne peut dire quel pourra être le sort d'un match contre nous, les 3 équipes nous ayant déjà battu.

Si nous arrivons 2é de notre groupe, nous jouerons en 1/4 contre le premier du groupe B toujours composé des mêmes équipes : Angleterre, Écosse, Argentine

Quant aux demies finales, si nous atteignons ce stade, cela sera l'Australie selon toute vraisemblance ou les Bocks.

Je pense très objectivement que nous ne battrons pas les Blacks et que cela sera compliqué de battre les Tongas auquel cas on rentre à la maison.

Si donc on passe le second tour, si l'Écosse arrive à se défaire de l'Angleterre et de l'Argentine, cela sera notre meilleur adversaire en 1/4.

Maintenant, sur ce qu'on a montré au niveau du combat, je ne vois pas la France gagner contre les Tongiens....

;-)


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> Hier, les Sud-Africains ont joué à se faire peur eux-aussi et les Gallois peuvent s'en vouloir de ne pas avoir passé les points au bon moment.



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, ce ne sont pas les bocks qui ont joué à se faire peur, ce sont bien les Gallois qui ont fait un très beau match. Ils n'avaient rien à leur envier sur le plan physique, et ils ont fait vivre le ballon, comme ils savent le faire depuis pas mal d'années maintenant. Je craignais vraiment qu'ils aient du mal à se sortir de cette poule piège, mais je suis très rassuré quant à leur représentation possible en 1/4. Mais leurs matchs à venir seront durs, très durs.

Quant au match Argentine-Angleterre : que de bonnes nouvelles : ils sont déjà tout cassé. Donc je pense qu'il y a quelques chances pour que l'EDF puisse se sortir d'un quart très piégeux, quel que soit l'adversaire, parce qu'ils (argentine ou Angleterre) auront vraiment reçus d'emblée.

Et n'oubliez pas : au rugby l'important ce n'est pas forcément la victoire, c'est juste de battre l'Anglois.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pas évident : le XV de France va-t-il vraiment jouer à fond ? Y a-t-il vraiment intérêt ?



Intérêt de jouer "à fond" ? Mais encore faudrait-il le pouvoir !

Et à propos de pouvoir, il est où dans cette équipe ? Nous n'avons pas de boss dans cette équipe ! 

Il nous manque grosso modo 5 choses qui nous permettraient - peut-être - d'être aux premières places dans cette coupe du Monde, et qui vont probablement faire qu'on ne gagnera pas contre les Tongas et les Blacks et qu'on rentrera plus tôt que prévu à la maison... où le Top14 attend tout le monde....

1) Une équipe de Rugby s'analyse par ces postes : 2, 8, 10, 15

Pour le deux, pas de souci, "La Bûche" est un des meilleurs talonneurs au monde, si ce n'est le meilleur.
Le Flanker ? On ne sait pas trop, bilan plus que mitigé. Un jour sans, un jour bon.

L'ouvreur ? C'est à mon avis le point le plus faible et le plus évident de cette équipe, entre Skrela et Trinh Duc, on ne peut pas dire que cela rivalise avec les autres N° 10, à un tel point que la rentrée de Parra (normalement demi-de-mêlée, donc N°9) a considérablement modifié notre jeu et remis tout ce beau monde dans le bon sens de la marche. C'est peut-être la solution d'ailleurs à nos soucis, mettre Parra N°10 !

L'arrière, un peu à l'image du flanker ne se distingue pas non plus par une constance collective.

2) Le Rugby est un sport *collectif* et ce, durant toute la durée d'un match et non quelques minutes où effectivement l'équipe tourne comme il faut. Constance dans le jeu, constance dans le combat. Combien de fois ai-je entendu cela lorsque je jouais.

3) Un style de jeu. C'est là où on ne peut qu'être inquiet. Les Blacks, les Wallabies, les Bocks, les Anglais, cette magnifique équipe de Galles - extraordinaire, non ? Et quel jeu ! Quel combat ! - et même les Fidjiens ont quelque chose que nous n'avons pas : un style qui leur est propre. Je cherche encore quel est notre style. Déjà, on ne joue que très rarement debout et nos rares (trop) lancements de jeu sont complètement stéréotypés....

4) Il faut arrêter de rêver, nous n'avons pas de grande équipe de France, sauf si un type comme Parra ou La Buche viennent taper du poing sur la table, l'un pour la mêlée, l'autre pour l'attaque.

5) Tous nos bons joueurs ont trop d'humilité. Il en faut, mais pas trop. Ce qui fait que lorsque dans le combat, on se révolte, ce n'est pas par orgueil mais par vanité.

Maintenant, cela reste un jeu, où tout peut arriver, où notamment nous battons les Blacks plus souvent que les autres équipes (sur les 15% de matches perdus à domicile le dernier c'est contre la France), le jeu où ce n'est pas toujours la meilleure équipe qui gagne.

Je me souviens en particulier de l'entame du tournoi des 6 nations sous l'ère Laporte où nous perdons d'entrée contre l'Écosse, équipe réputée à l'époque la plus faible des 6, alors que nous remportons tous nos autres matches.

L'envie. Cela s'appelle l'envie. Collectivement, je ne suis pas certain que tout ce beau monde ait envie de jouer ensemble.


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, ce ne sont pas les bocks qui ont joué à se faire peur, ce sont bien les Gallois qui ont fait un très beau match. Ils n'avaient rien à leur envier sur le plan physique, et ils ont fait vivre le ballon, comme ils savent le faire depuis pas mal d'années maintenant. Je craignais vraiment qu'ils aient du mal à se sortir de cette poule piège, mais je suis très rassuré quant à leur représentation possible en 1/4. Mais leurs matchs à venir seront durs, très durs.
> 
> Quant au match Argentine-Angleterre : que de bonnes nouvelles : ils sont déjà tout cassé. Donc je pense qu'il y a quelques chances pour que l'EDF puisse se sortir d'un quart très piégeux, quel que soit l'adversaire, parce qu'ils (argentine ou Angleterre) auront vraiment reçus d'emblée.
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas : au rugby l'important ce n'est pas forcément la victoire, c'est juste de battre l'Anglois.


J'étais évidemment pour les Gallois, dont l'énergie et la volonté collectives de créer du jeu étaient épatantes.

Mais, _in fine_, on peut se dire que les Boks ont fait un match quasi-parfait dans le sens où ils ont marqué quand il a fallu (début de match, fin du match) et pris peu de points au vu de la domination très longue des Gallois. C'est triste mais leur (triste) rugby réaliste a prévalu. Un peu comme, à une époque, le football italien prévalait (je plante un but et je laisse venir).

Pour les Gallois, ce qui est positif est qu'au début de seconde mi-temps, ils ont eu l'intelligence de changer de stratégie. Donc la domination stérile de la première mi-temps s'est transformée en domination plus productive en seconde. C'est déjà ça.

Au final, c'est quand même les bourrins qui ont gagné [quand on voit les joueurs talentueux qu'ont les Boks, quel dommage...]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas du tout cette vision du match.

C'est sûr que les Bocks ont géré ; mais pouvait-il faire en être autrement face à un jeu gallois absolument magnifique ?

D'ailleurs, Galles, Écosse, Fidji, Tongas et Blacks font partie de mes équipes préférées.

Ensuite, le résultat de ce match tient à des faits de jeu liés à des erreurs d'arbitrage assez grossières - arbitre anglais faut-il le souligner - dont la principale caractéristique est d'être complètement aveugle.

Pas tant sur la pénalité qui passe ou ne passe pas, mais on moins il aurait pû demander la vidéo comme les joueurs lui ont demandé et qu'il a refusé ; mais aussi sur des fautes au sol absolument évidentes, entre du talonnage à la main le long de la touche droite à 30 mètres qui valait au minimum pénalité ; et sur la dernière attaque galloise le hors-jeu de position est flagrant.

Certes, c'est le rugby ; mais je retiendrais que les gallois ont gagné ce match s'il y avait eu un trio d'arbitres compétents ; surtout lorsque les fautes commises ne sont pas à interpréter....


----------



## Lalis (13 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'étais évidemment pour les Gallois, dont l'énergie et la volonté collectives de créer du jeu étaient épatantes.
> 
> Mais, _in fine_, on peut se dire que les Boks ont fait un match quasi-parfait dans le sens où ils ont marqué quand il a fallu (début de match, fin du match) et pris peu de points au vu de la domination très longue des Gallois. C'est triste mais leur (triste) rugby réaliste a prévalu. Un peu comme, à une époque, le football italien prévalait (je plante un but et je laisse venir).
> 
> ...



Je partage (presque) complètement ton avis : j'ai trouvé les Boks réalistes, opportunistes, bien bourrins en effet, ce qui peut équivaloir pour eux au match parfait, même si pour le spectateur et l'amateur c'est moins enthousiasmant.
Les Irlandais m'ont déçue, malgré leur victoire sur les USA, mais les Roumains m'ont agréablement surprise, montrant un style de jeu original, du moins inhabituel. Ils ont été vaillants et c'est la bonne surprise de cette première série de matches.
J'aime particulièrement voir ces équipes dont on n'entend pas parler en dehors de la coupe du monde, c'est rafraichissant, dépaysant.
Je ne ferai pas de commentaires sur l'équipe de France : Midol de lundi se déchaine assez comme ça. Wait and see.

Sinon quelque chose m'interroge : ne trouvez-vous pas étonnant que des buteurs talentueux et au taux de réussite quasiment infaillible d'ordinaire ne parviennent pas à passer les points au pied ? Ce serait le ballon, de conception nouvelle, entend-on ici et là.
L'avis d'un (ancien) joueur averti mintéresserait.



la(n)guille a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas : au rugby l'important ce n'est pas forcément la victoire, c'est juste de battre l'Anglois.


Tutafé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Lalis a dit:


> Je partage (presque) complètement ton avis : j'ai trouvé les Boks réalistes, opportunistes, bien bourrins en effet, ce qui peut équivaloir pour eux au match parfait, même si pour le spectateur et l'amateur c'est moins enthousiasmant.
> Les Irlandais m'ont déçue, malgré leur victoire sur les USA, mais les Roumains m'ont agréablement surprise, montrant un style de jeu original, du moins inhabituel. Ils ont été vaillants et c'est la bonne surprise de cette première série de matches.
> J'aime particulièrement voir ces équipes dont on n'entend pas parler en dehors de la coupe du monde, c'est rafraichissant, dépaysant.
> Je ne ferai pas de commentaires sur l'équipe de France : Midol de lundi se déchaine assez comme ça. Wait and see.
> ...



Il y a belle lurette que le nouveau ballon a été utilisé lors de l'entraînement des buteurs. Ce n'est donc pas la raison - à mon avis - même s'il est effectivement possible que tel ou tel n'ait pas réussi à faire le deuil de l'ancien ballon.

Je pense qu'il y a autre chose de bien plus déstabilisant que les spécificités du ballon (qui au passage tout de même devrait contribuer à un tir plus précis, et non pas le contraire) ; c'est tout simplement la pression naturelle du début de la compétition.

Cela va donc évidemment se régler au fur et à mesure des matches, non pas parce qu'il y a aura moins d'enjeu (c'est même le contraire, au fur et à mesure des matches, l'enjeu augmente : 1/4 de finale; 1/2 finale et finale) , mais parce que le buteur aura organisé son mental à la dimension de la compétition.

Ceci étant, il est assez surprenant de la part d'un buteur comme Wilkinson de constater un % d'échec aussi élevé. C'est le signe évident de deux choses : 
- il n'est pas rentré dans la compétition (donc ipso facto dans le match)
- les orientations du jeu anglais actuellement ne lui conviennent pas.
Si on sait combien est important, dans le rugby moderne, le poste d'ouvreur, cela en dit long sur les performances à venir des anglais si ces orientations de jeu se confirment.

En revanche, ils savent toujours autant tricher... c'est à l'intérieur du jeu anglais, qu'ils gagnent ou qu'ils perdent, ils sont indécrottables à ce niveau.


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Septembre 2011)

Juste un petit truc comme ça, en passant : au vu des jeux médiocres de toutes les équipes dans cette poule, (la B), et si on se retrouvait en 1/4 contre l'écosse??? C'est finalement pas si impossible...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)

Les tongiens m'ont bien déçus en tous les cas, rien à voir avec ce que j'avais vu d'eux contre Fidji.

Ce qui change évidemment les choses, et met les canadiens en travers de notre route qu'il faudra nécessairement battre pour figurer en 1/4. Il faudra battre également les Tongas.... mais au vu de ce qu'ils ont montré là ce matin.... c'est complètement à notre portée.

L'Écosse a fait un match ennuyeux, mais sérieux. Il y a tout de même dans sa poule l'Argentine et l'Angleterre.

Quel que soit notre classement 1er ou 2e, pour aller en 1/2 il nous faudra battre en plus du Canada et des Tongas, ou l'Angleterre ou l'Écosse ou l'Argentine....qui seront ou 1er ou 2è de ce groupe B et en 1/2 cela sera probablement l'Australie....

À entendre les commentaires politiquement corrects des joueurs, il paraît que les messages de Lièvremont sont entendus par eux (je n'en crois pas un mot)... pour avoir connu le sport à haut niveau (le hand) et avoir pratiqué le rugby et bien connaître le milieu, je n'en crois pas un mot.


Sinon, j'ai une place pour Bordeaux/Toulon pour vendredi 16 à Chaban-Delmas.... envoi mp pour qui la veut.

Ce qui rappellera peut-être à quelques anciens, la plus magistrale bagarre générale jamais connue au rugby..... bagarre qui duré la totalité du match.... Eric Champ aurait déclaré qu'il n'a donné aucun coup...... lil:king:
Tous les joueurs de l'époque n'ont pu que rire aux éclats en disant "Qu'est ce qu'on a été cons..."!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour de Malaisie
J'ai une question à poser au vu des 2 matches de l'EDF.
Comment se fait il que les adversaires des bleus ne perdent presque jamais le ballon quand il se font plaqués alors que les bleus, très souvent le perdent sur le même type d'action....
C'était flagrant contre le Japon. 
- Illusion d'optique?
- Technique de plaquage qui ne fait pas "exploser" le porteur du ballon. L'adversaire tombe bien, mais après avoir donné le cuir à un coéquipier...
Je n'ai pas le souvenir de tel problème sous l'ère Laporte, or c'est le même entraineur pour les questions de défense si je ne dis pas de connerie... (à savoir Ellis).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------




Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ceci étant, il est assez surprenant de la part d'un buteur comme Wilkinson de constater un % d'échec aussi élevé. C'est le signe évident de deux choses :
> - il n'est pas rentré dans la compétition (donc ipso facto dans le match)
> - les orientations du jeu anglais actuellement ne lui conviennent pas.
> Si on sait combien est important, dans le rugby moderne, le poste d'ouvreur, cela en dit long sur les performances à venir des anglais si ces orientations de jeu se confirment.
> ...



Je me demande si le match "blanc" de Wilkinson ne serait pas dû à l'absence de vent, le stade étant fermé. Un environnement trop aseptisé, sans les repères habituels, et beaucoup de bruit (caisse de résonance). Mais le fait est que c'était très étonnant de voir autant d'échec de sa part compte tenu de son expérience..


----------



## steeve13006mars (18 Septembre 2011)

Premier mini coup de gueule  : c'est un peu (beaucoup?) scandaleux la programmation des matchs et les petits 4 jours de repos pour les Canadiens.. 

Au niveau du match, le bonus a été long à se dessiner. 
Peut être que ce n'était pas évident de développer du jeu avec ces conditions météos il n&#8217;empêche, on a pas été brillant brillant 

Je suis seulement content de l'état d'esprit en fin de match !! Je l'explique d'ailleurs en quelques lignes ici http://rugby-coupe-du-monde.fr/laborieux/ 

Quel genre d'équipe il va aligner lièvremont selon vous face aux blacks ? Faire tourner ou essayer de le gagner ce match ?(ou de pas le perdre de beaucoup)
Je l'ai entendu toute à l'heure dire qu'il va discuter avec le sjoueurs savoir si c'était mieux de lacher le match...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2011)

Tu as raison, il y a à réfléchir au-delà du match  contre les Blacks, non pas pour les 1/4 de finales car on rencontre quoiqu'il en soit - 1er ou second de notre groupe - le 1er ou le second du Groupe B dans lequel se trouveront l'Angleterre, l'Écosse ou l'Argentine, car pour la Roumanie et la Géorgie c'est plié.

En revanche pour les 1/2 finales, cela change tout ! Car si nous sommes second de notre poule on y retrouverait nécessairement  le vainqueur du match : 1er de la poule C (vraisemblablement l'Irlande) et le second de la poule D (vraisemblablement le Pays de Galles).

Si nous battons les Blacks, cela signifie que nous sommes premier de notre poule. Et pour les 1/2 finales le tableau n'est pas le même : Australie, Afrique du Sud sont sur notre chemin...

Contre les équipes telles que l'Angleterre, l'Écosse et le Pays de Galles, nous avons une vraie chance de gagner : ce qui signifie qu'on peut se retrouver en finale...

Et en finale de coupe du Monde... tout est possible.

Quant à notre match de dimanche, même si le score contre les canadiens est flatteur, je trouve qu'il ne reflète pas la réalité de ce match assez pauvre dans le registre du combat. Seuls quelques joueurs sortent du lot tels que Servat, Bonnaire, Médard, et Clerc qui sont à peu près les seuls qui avancent sur les impacts et cherchent à jouer debout.

Sur ce que j'ai vu 2 équipes à mon avis sortent du lot : les Bocks et les Blacks.... le reste ne vaut pas un brin d'herbe de la pelouse d'Auckland.

;-)

Il est une évidence pour moi, il faut faire jouer Parra à l'ouverture et Yachvili à la mêlée et ce, dès le commencement du match. C'est ainsi qu'on est meilleur.


----------



## beber81100 (19 Septembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Tu as raison, il y a à réfléchir au-delà du match  contre les Blacks, non pas pour les 1/4 de finales car on rencontre quoiqu'il en soit - 1er ou second de notre groupe - le 1er ou le second du Groupe B dans lequel se trouveront l'Angleterre, l'Écosse ou l'Argentine, car pour la Roumanie et la Géorgie c'est plié.
> 
> En revanche pour les 1/2 finales, cela change tout ! Car si nous sommes second de notre poule on y retrouverait nécessairement  le vainqueur du match : 1er de la poule C (vraisemblablement l'Irlande) et le second de la poule D (vraisemblablement le Pays de Galles).
> 
> ...



je m'incruste dans la discussion lol
Je suis d'accord avec toi sauf sur le fait de mettre Parra à l'ouverture...
En effet, Parra nest pas assez physique pour jouer 10, en effet je veux dire par la que en défense ou en attaque il va mobiliser un troisième ligne à coté de lui ce qui va limiter la puissance du pack et aussi pour le déblayage.
Je dis ça parce que face à un Carter il faut être très fort pour le limiter...
Etant supporter de Castres j'ai vu ce qu'a ça a donné quand il n'y avait plus de 10 et qu'on a du mettre Teulet en 10 c'était pas le top.

Moi je propose de continuer sur une charnière avec Parra et Trind'huc ensuite il faut voir comment évolue le match.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Contre les Blacks, Lièvremont met Parra à l'ouverture !!!!!

En dehors des quelques minutes (décisives) contre le Japon et le Canada, cela faisait 2 ans 1/2 que Parra n'avait pas joué N°10.

En tous les cas, notre troisième ligne (Duseautoir et Picamoles en flankers et Bonnaire en N°8) va avoir comme tâche principale de le protéger lors de nos lancements de jeu. Si on arrive à écarter le ballon et si on avance sur les impacts cela va le faire.... mais en aura-t-on les moyens pendant 90 minutes face à la meilleure équipe du monde ?

C'est un pari ahurissant !

Maintenant, peu importe la logique abracadabrante de Lièvremont, il est un fait c'est que Parra a mieux joué N°10 que n'importe lequel qui a été prévu pour cela (Skrela et Trinh Duc) ; mais cette décision - même si je l'approuve - est de l'improvisation totale !

Quoiqu'il en soit, ce match n'a plus d'intérêt dès lors que l'Australie se retrouve seconde de son groupe laissant à l'Irlande la première place.

Perdons contre les Blacks la tête haute avec la manière et de quelques points en ayant posé d'énormes problèmes à cette équipe qui joue à domicile. C'est finalement le mieux.

Sportivement, c'est sûr qu'on peut mettre la pâtée à des Blacks qui ne s'y attendront sans doute pas, mais je pense que cela sera le contraire....


Notre intérêt est donc d'être second de notre poule si on veut arriver en finale avec des équipes à notre portée lors des 1/4 et des 1/2.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Je pense à une chose comme cela, à propos de l'Irlande qui a bousculé en battant l'Australie, tous les pronostics des 1/2 finales, tout peut encore changer...

Imaginons que l'Italie batte l'Irlande.... ce qui en soi n'est absolument pas impossible, la belle stratégie de s'écraser mollement face aux Blacks pour rester second du groupe, et de rester entre nations du nord en 1/4 et en 1/2 finales vole en éclats....

Quoiqu'il en soit, à domicile, les Blacks ne perdent que dans 15% des cas, et la dernière nation à s'être imposée sur leur terrain est la France....

Maintenant, Parra à l'ouverture.... cela risque de bien fonctionner.... et je remets le couvert là-dessus : à la condition que notre 3è ligne le protège correctement...

L'enjeu de ce match est bien là et dans les rucks. Quant à défendre.... je crains que nous passions ce match à cela....et à compter les points.


----------



## beber81100 (21 Septembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je pense à une chose comme cela, à propos de l'Irlande qui a bousculé en battant l'Australie, tous les pronostics des 1/2 finales, tout peut encore changer...
> 
> Imaginons que l'Italie batte l'Irlande.... ce qui en soi n'est absolument pas impossible, la belle stratégie de s'écraser mollement face aux Blacks pour rester second du groupe, et de rester entre nations du nord en 1/4 et en 1/2 finales vole en éclats....
> 
> ...



le soucis c'est que si la troisième le protège elle n'est plus dans les rucks....
LIevremont depuis 4ans qu'il est la se base sur une charnière Parra Trinh duc, et l'un des matchs les plus important pour se préparer au phases finale de la coupe du monde il enlève Trinh duc... Alors cherchez la logique ^^


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

beber81100 a dit:


> le soucis c'est que si la troisième le protège elle n'est plus dans les rucks....
> LIevremont depuis 4ans qu'il est la se base sur une charnière Parra Trinh duc, et l'un des matchs les plus important pour se préparer au phases finale de la coupe du monde il enlève Trinh duc... Alors cherchez la logique ^^



Autant je suis d'accord sur l'essentiel : Lièvremont est une tête de mule ; autant en ce qui concerne le choix de Parra à l'ouverture - d'ailleurs, il suffit de me lire un peu plus haut dans ce fil où précisément je trouvais que Parra en N° 10 apportait quelque chose de nouveau dans le jeu, et entre autres de nous avoir permis de marquer 5 essais au passage - je suis 100% pour.

Je me fiche d'une logique établie !!!!

Pour deux raisons.

La première est que nous n'avons pas le choix ! Il y a belle lurette qu'en France nous n'avons pas de N°10 digne de ce nom au niveau international. Il faut bien trouver des alternatives crédibles. Parra en est une, il a, rappelons tout d'abord, été formé pour ce poste. Et quand on s'intéresse un peu à son cursus, il n'a été N°9 que "par hasard" et la force des choses.

La seconde est précisément que cela ne répond à aucune logique ! Et que c'est innovant. La logique commande qu'on fasse une différence essentielle entre un 1/2 de mêlée et un 1/2 d'ouverture. Et si précisément il n'y en avait pas autant que cela... ? (certes il y a bien un jeu au pied et une longueur de passe... et alors, cela se règle cela, non ?) De quoi avons-nous besoin ? De créer du jeu ! Un N°9 jouant N°10 va nécessairement être le lien essentiel entre l'avant et l'arrière, pour bien (trop bien sans doute) connaître la mêlée et n'ayant aucun souci derrière !

Physiquement, cela devrait passer ! Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est bien le rôle de la 3è ligne de protéger le ballon (et le conquérir).... de concentrer l'équipe adverse pour se réserver de l'ouverture au large.... ET c'est là qu'un match tel que celui de samedi va se gagner ! Cela va se jouer dans les rucks c'est sûr, mais c'est au large que cela se gagne.

Je me rappelle que la mêlée argentine est restée très longtemps la meilleure du monde pour avoir placé en première ligne TROIS piliers (et non pas deux piliers et un talonneur). La "badajita" faisait fi de toute logique et s'imposait face à n'importe quelle mêlée au monde.

Donc contrairement à tout ce qui s'écrit, c'est un excellent choix. On peut regretter simplement que Lièvremont n'ait pas vu cela plus tôt, que cela apparaît improvisé, mais si cela avait été préparé, cela aurait singulièrement changé certaines sélections d'ailleurs pour cette coupe du Monde, mais placer un N°9 à l'ouverture est une innovation qui fera date.

On perdra sans doute cette coupe du Monde pour ne pas avoir fait à temps les choix nécessaires et stratégiques.

Mais Parra à l'ouverture, c'est sans doute une solution d'avenir pour optimiser les 10 à 15 temps de jeu dans un match.


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Septembre 2011)

Mouais, et pourquoi pas Servat en 15 tant qu'on y est...
Il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus. Le poste de 10 est probablement le plus tactique de ce jeu, et je suis d'accord sur un seul point avec toi, Parra doit pouvoir s'en charger.
Le problème est qu'il va se faire couper en 4 avant la 15ème minute, protégé ou non. Et là ce sera à François de reprendre le boulot et remettre la marche en avant (un peu tôt à mon avis). Et on verra bien que c'était pas si innocent que ça comme sélection.
Pour autant je n'approuve pas le choix, c'est idiot de risquer de perdre le meilleur 9 que nous ayons, c'est idiot de gaspiller des cartouches fondamentales sur un match qu'il faut absolument perdre, c'est idiot comme souvent ce que fait Lièvremont.

Et on reparlera de Dussautoir (l'hyper protégé du Califfe) après le match...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Mouais, et pourquoi pas Servat en 15 tant qu'on y est...
> Il ne faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus. Le poste de 10 est probablement le plus tactique de ce jeu, et je suis d'accord sur un seul point avec toi, Parra doit pouvoir s'en charger.
> Le problème est qu'il va se faire couper en 4 avant la 15ème minute, protégé ou non. Et là ce sera à François de reprendre le boulot et remettre la marche en avant (un peu tôt à mon avis). Et on verra bien que c'était pas si innocent que ça comme sélection.
> Pour autant je n'approuve pas le choix, c'est idiot de risquer de perdre le meilleur 9 que nous ayons, c'est idiot de gaspiller des cartouches fondamentales sur un match qu'il faut absolument perdre, c'est idiot comme souvent ce que fait Lièvremont.
> ...



Bien évidemment un poste de talonneur n'est pas interchangeable avec un poste d'arrière, pour autant je retrouve les mêmes arguments lorsqu'on considère l'équipe d'Argentine et sa Badajita : première ligne avec 3 piliers.

La vraie question est de savoir ce qu'apporte un demi de mêlée placé au poste de demi d'ouverture, et je trouve que cette perspective est très intéressante parce qu'elle déplace le jeu. Dans le rugby moderne, c'est l'angle des trajectoires qui est le plus important. L'angle du franchissement des lignes et l'angle d'attaque doivent être réglés très précisément. Pour cela il y a plusieurs conditions : une omniprésence au défi du ballon à l'avant, des sorties de balles rapides et propres. (Si on observe de plus près la défaite de l'Australie, il est clair qu'aucune sortie de balle n'a été propre de leur côté, l'Irlande s'étant employée, grâce à sa seconde ligne, de pourrir chaque ballon).
La longueur de la passe et le jeu au pied d'un demi d'ouverture est singulièrement différent d'un demi de mêlée. Cela va contribuer à rapprocher les flankers des centres : il va être compliqué pour les Blacks de partir au ras. Or leur force, comme les Bocks d'ailleurs, réside dans leur capacité à partir au ras. En clair, le poste de Parra en N° 10 va contribuer à forcer les Blacks à ouvrir, donc à s'écarter. Et c'est peut-être sur ce point précis qu'on peut les déstabiliser.

Maintenant, il ne faut pas se leurrer, c'est un sacré pari, mais qu'on perde ou non ce match n'a qu'une importance relative, si et seulement si, nous réussissons ainsi à jouer avec du style. Une fois nous sommes bons au combat, une autre fois dans le jeu, les deux ensemble c'est le style d'une équipe. Et là, Parra à l'ouverture, nous a permis de marquer 5 essais. Ne l'oublions pas.

Maintenant, tactiquement, c'est de l'improvisation totale en pleine compétition. D'un autre côté, nous sommes obligés de changer notre système de jeu. Dimensionner autrement le poste de N°10 est agir sur notre point faible principal. C'est pour cette raison que j'y crois.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)

Une statistique intéressante parue dans sud-ouest ce matin au sujet du % des victoires depuis l'origine des premiers matches internationaux en 1903.

Blacks : 76,72% de victoires, record absolu, tout le monde est derrière :

Afrique du sud : 65,46%
*La France : 57,73%*
Angleterre : 56,99%
Australie : 51,89

Depuis le passage du rugby au professionnalisme, le ratio des Blacks s'élève à 81,28% soit 151 victoires en 187 rencontres.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Septembre 2011)

Moi en voyant la réaction des médias, et même des gens, je suis sur le c*l. 

On est des beaux "censuré", quand on perd tout le monde gueule, quand on gagne, on trouve quand même le moyen de gueuler. 

J'ai toujours pensé que l'esprit le plus moisi c'était au foot, alors je tiens à remercier la presse, les lobotomisés du cerveaux qui n'arrivent pas à penser par eux mêmes, même pas foutu de soutenir une équipe. 

Alors, bravo, si (quand) la France (va) perd(re) vous pourrez dire "on l'avais dit".


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Septembre 2011)

C'est surtout rigolo le nombre incroyable de vocations spontanées d'entraîneurs ou de sélectionneurs qui germent en période de grandes compétitions... les théories et analyses seront toujours plus logiques et avisées que celles du staff encadrant.. (pas seulement au rugby).
Mais les stratégies les plus élaborées le seront toujours plus autour d'un bol de cacahuètes et d'un Ricard.

Sinon pour demain j'ai envie de dire: "Allez les..............le beau jeu et vive le rugby !"






Et ne pas oublier que l'important dans l'histoire, c'est de la mettre aux rosbeefs !!!


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Septembre 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> C'est surtout rigolo le nombre incroyable de vocations spontanées d'entraîneurs ou de sélectionneurs qui germent en période de grandes compétitions... les théories et analyses seront toujours plus logiques et avisées que celles du staff encadrant.. (pas seulement au rugby).
> Mais les stratégies les plus élaborées le seront toujours plus autour d'un bol de cacahuètes et d'un Ricard.
> 
> Sinon pour demain j'ai envie de dire: "Allez les..............le beau jeu et vive le rugby !"
> ...



 Tu devrais en faire un sketch


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)

Chez nous à Baiona, c'est plutôt un rosé de Navarre avec quelques tapás qu'on refait le match.

Ricard/Cacahuètes c'est pour ces petzouilles du foot.


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2011)

Ça y est, les joueurs rentrent sur le terrain pour les hymnes.
Profitons en avant que ça commence. 
Le Haka, les Français n'ont pas le droit d'approcher à moins de 15mètres des Néozélandais. ^^


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Cette règle des quinze mètres s'applique à chaque équipe.

Chaque lancement de jeu des Blacks aboutit à un essai... C'est une ballade.

On ne peut pas gagner ce match si nous ne sommes pas capables de défendre, et pas capable de marquer, pas capable de faire bonne figure et si nous ne savons plus jouer au rugby.

Nous sommes en retard sur tout.

19 à 0 en 20 minutes....

dur, très dur. Perdre contre les Blacks OK, mais au moins avec la tête haute.


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Septembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Chaque lancement de jeu des Blacks aboutit à un essai... C'est une ballade.
> 
> On ne peut pas gagner ce match si nous ne sommes pas capables de défendre, et pas capable de marquer, pas capable de faire bonne figure et si nous ne savons plus jouer au rugby.
> 
> ...


Oui, mais pas grave !
Sur Tf1, ils nous ont expliqué que c'était un match d'entrainement. Le vrai match contre les Blacks, ce sera celui de la finale...
Battre les Anglais en quart, c'est du tout cuit.
Les Tonga, on en parle même pas...

De plus, toujours pour TF1, les Blacks n'ont aucun mérite, ils ont marqué sur nos erreurs (qu'on ne refera pas bien sûr en finale)...
Bref, confiance. Il fallait perdre ce match.
On l'a fait avec la manière...
Le staff de l'équipe,de France cachait bien sa joie...

Ce qui est rassurant, c'est que l'équipe de France fait tjs un grand match en coupe du monde.
Il faudrait que ce soit en quart, contre les Anglais.
Surtout pas contre les Tonga...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Quelle crédibilité peut avoir TF1 ?

Certes TF1 nous voit déjà en finale... 

Bien sûr, cela reste possible.

Bien sûr, on peut battre les anglais, les irlandais ou les gallois, et sur un match contre les Blacks en finale, on peut se retrouver champion du monde....

On peut rêver.

L'équipe a des qualités, c'est certain. Mais à côté de cela combien d'insuffisances dans le combat et le jeu.

Le placement de nos avants est réellement problématique jusqu'à la rentrée de Servat.

J'ai retenu : Servat, Bonnaire, Clerc, Mermoz, Rougerie et Médard. C'est trop peu.

Parra a correctement tenu sa place, c'est vrai... et il est très intéressant de le faire jouer N°10, à condition qu'il élève son niveau de jeu trop stéréotypé.

Nos piliers sont très en retrait sur ce match. Normal, les meilleurs ne sont pas sur le terrain : blessés ou pas sélectionnés.


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2011)

Au final, comme souvent avec les All Blacks, on n'a pas forcément l'impression qu'ils dominent absolument le match (voir ici les statistiques) mais ils enquillent quelques actions dévastatrices (sur le plan technique, ils sont impressionnants).

Je n'ai pas trouvé les Français _si_ mauvais et la deuxième mi-temps est assez équilibrée, au final. La rentrée de Servat a fait du bien et j'ai l'impression que Parra n'a pas l'impact physique suffisant face à une telle équipe.

Côté Blacks, je suis content de voir que Carter a enfin décidé de passer des drops (il aurait pu y penser en 2007 ). Question jeu collectif, c'est toujours aussi séduisant, question technique individuelle, c'est toujours aussi épatant (Dagg a des appuis remarquables).

Côté arbitrage, plutôt pas mal (avec explications bilingues, c'est appréciable). Mais les Blacks auraient pu (dû ?) se prendre un voire deux cartons.

PS : Il est sûr que devoir regarder le match avec des commentaires aussi agaçants, c'est pénible...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Je revois le match sur Canal+Sport, et ce sont de tout autres commentaires que sur TF1 !

Mais qu'attendre de TF1 en terme de rugby ?

Pour revenir au jeu :

Il est flagrant que nous avons des soucis sur les retours intérieurs où nos 3è lignes ne font pas ce qu'il faut.

Les essais des Blacks sont quasiment tous en première intention....

et combien de placages ratés de notre côté !

Mais c'est sûr que si nous resserrons deux ou trois choses, nous pouvons faire quelque chose.

Il est tout de même hallucinant que nous fassions un match de préparation en pleine compétition !

L'arbitrage n'est pas mauvais du tout. On peut déplorer qu'il n'y ait pas eu de carton à l'encontre du N°6 Black.


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Côté arbitrage, plutôt pas mal (avec explications bilingues, c'est appréciable). Mais les Blacks auraient pu (dû ?) se prendre un voire deux cartons.


Au moins un carton flagrant sur le coup de coude sans ballon.

On peut dire que face à aux Black nous nous en sommes _bien tirés_ et on regagne un partie de tableau "moins difficile". ?


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Au moins un carton flagrant sur le coup de coude sans ballon.
> <...>


Oui. Et Traille déstabilisé en l'air en tout début de rencontre (lors de la bonne entame des Français).


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Septembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Quelle crédibilité peut avoir TF1 ?



Mon post était ironique vis à vis de TF1.
J'ai l'impression que tu l'as pas pris au 1er degré...


----------



## steeve13006mars (24 Septembre 2011)

Franchement déçu par le match de ce matin
J'ai vraiment pas adhéré à l'optimisme et à la satisfaction de Lacroix et Jean Pierre au fur et à mesure de la partie

Certes on a bien entamé la partie mais pas d'efficacité ! C'est bien beau de nous répéter qu'on avait la possession et l'occupation, mais on a manqué de réalisme. En revanche, dés que les Blacks ont eu la balle, ils ont été super opportunistes !
Je n'ai pas trouvé que leurs essais étaient consécutifs à des mouvements super déroutants..
Mais bravo à eux, ils ont été efficaces et solides

Ma petite analyse ici chez http://www.rugby-toulon.com/all-black-1-bleus-0.php 

Marre d'entendre qu'on a le tableau le plus facile...il faut d'abord battre l'Angleterre, beaucoup s'expriment comme si c'était déjà fait


----------



## twinworld (24 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Au final, comme souvent avec les All Blacks, on n'a pas forcément l'impression qu'ils dominent absolument le match (voir ici les statistiques) mais ils enquillent quelques actions dévastatrices


ben c'est ça le problème avec les commentaires de ce matin. A en croire les journalistes, on ne perd vraiment un match que lorsqu'on a 0 possession de balle et 0 occupation de la zone adverse (ou presque). 

Y a des moments, j'avais vraiment l'impression qu'on regardait pas le même match. L'occupation de zone et la possession de balle, c'est bien, mais faut aussi avancer. Et en première mi-temps, malheureusement, les Bleus ont beaucoup reculé quand ils avaient le ballon.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2011)

On doit aussi se rendre compte que l'apparente simplicité des essais néo-zélandais est le fruit d'un travail technique et tactique conséquent.

Reste que ce n'était qu'un match de poule, avec un enjeu un peu plus important côté Blacks que Bleus. Je ne suis pas encore convaincu que les Blacks sauront hausser leur niveau face à d'autres nations moins naïves (je dis naïve parce que certains essais sont un peu "casquette", quand même) comme l'Afrique du Sud ou l'Angleterre (entre les Anglais et McCaw, qui pourrira le mieux les sorties de balle ? )

Contre les Tonga, ça sera je pense un match bien intense donc intéressant à suivre.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Septembre 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> Y a des moments, j'avais vraiment l'impression qu'on regardait pas le même match.



Pareil...
J'étais effondré dans mon canapé et Lacroix nous voyait déjà en finale...


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Septembre 2011)

Ben je vais faire entendre une voie discordante 

Effectivement, je suis déçu que nous ayons perdu, mais j'ai quand même trouvé le jeux des Français en hausse par rapport à ce que l'on a vu auparavant, après je suis comme Bompi il est vrai que la plupart des essais Blacks ont été marqué sur des erreurs "naïves" des bleus.

Concentrons nous sur le prochain et sur notre certainement 1/4 contre nos meilleurs ennemies.... et là il faudra pas faire "d'erreurs naïves" car le couperet tombera de suite.

Après, avez vous Lievremont lors de ces point presse d'après match et de ce matin ? Il se Domenechenise de + en + le pauvre, dommage


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On doit aussi se rendre compte que l'apparente simplicité des essais néo-zélandais est le fruit d'un travail technique et tactique conséquent.



Travail technique oui, sûrement.
Mais des joueurs aux capacités physiques impressionnantes !

Les trois premiers essais de la Nouvelle Zélande font suite à des percées de sprinters aux appuis incroyables,
Le quatrième est le fruit d'une invraisemblable pénétration en trois pas sur 5 mètres du joueur qui se fraie un chemin dans un rideau de français.
Le cinquième, je n'en parle même pas&#8230; tant la grossière erreur du français en réception se transforme immédiatement en punition.

Et, si tant est que les commentaires sur TF1 sont quelconques, ils ont tout de même repéré cette énorme fragilité individuelle : par 4 fois, la ligne s'est trouvée transpercée.

Alors, oui, l'enjeu n'était pas le même pour les deux équipes. Mais tout de même&#8230;


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ben je vais faire entendre une voie discordante
> 
> Effectivement, je suis déçu que nous ayons perdu, mais j'ai quand même trouvé le jeux des Français en hausse par rapport à ce que l'on a vu auparavant, après je suis comme Bompi il est vrai que la plupart des essais Blacks ont été marqué sur des erreurs "naïves" des bleus.
> 
> ...


Je ne dirais pas ça. Autant je pense qu'il a tort de laisser percer sa frustration de manière aussi agressive, autant ce c*n de journaliste (comme la plupart de ses confrères) ne fait qu'une chose : du bruit pour rien, avec une question inepte.
Domenech disait que tout allait bien (quand tout allait mal). Lièvremont dit que tout va mal quand tout n'est pas _si_ mauvais.


da capo a dit:


> Travail technique oui, sûrement.
> Mais des joueurs aux capacités physiques impressionnantes !
> 
> Les trois premiers essais de la Nouvelle Zélande font suite à des percées de sprinters aux appuis incroyables,
> ...


Ça, question tonicité et appuis, Nonu, Dagg et les autres sont assez épatants (Williams fait aussi une belle action, avec son gabarit, sur le cinquième essai). Carter a été très physique aussi.
J'aime beaucoup Conrad Smith, qui ne lâche rien (plaquage sur Harinordoquy) et peut percer une défense aussi bien. Sans parler de Kaino, qui avance presqu'à chaque impact ou Williams, dont la capacité à passer les bras sur les plaquages est formidable (Trinh-Duc est pas mauvais à ce jeu, aussi).

Et encore, ils n'ont pas pris McAlister (Toulouse est ravi ) ou un type comme Rene Ranger (du genre Ioane).

Autre match : victoire à l'arraché de l'Argentine. Pauvres Écossais : ils y vont, ils sont engagés, généreux, combatifs et tout ça mais ça ne va pas. Peu d'imagination, face à un adversaire très (très) bon en défense. Quant à l'essai, c'est une petite merveille collective au départ puis (très) individuelle à la fin.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas ça. Autant je pense qu'il a tort de laisser percer sa frustration de manière aussi agressive, autant ce c*n de journaliste (comme la plupart de ses confrères) ne fait qu'une chose : du bruit pour rien, avec une question inepte.
> Domenech disait que tout allait bien (quand tout allait mal). Lièvremont dit que tout va mal quand tout n'est pas _si_ mauvais.



Effectivement tu as raison, mais quand même répondre de cette manière n'est pas très à propos pour un sélectionneur de l'équipe nationale et je suis aussi d'accord, pour moi, ce match a démontré que tout n'était pas si mauvais.

Pour Mc Alister je suis d'accord avec toi, on est très content de lui à Toulouse, surtout depuis vendredi soir


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2011)

Je comprends complètement Lièvremont en réponse à ce journaliste. On est dans le rugby pas dans une compétition de danseuses.

Avec le recul et beaucoup de visionnages sur les actions des Blacks qui ont amené leurs essais, tous sont sur la même construction et visent notre point faible au ras où Picamoles s'il est bon dans la percussion, manque de réactivité en défense. Carter a systématiquement agi de la même manière sur quasiment tous les essais, sauf le dernier qui est un mauvais gag. Lakafia aurait été meilleur en défense, mais moins bon en percussion. Il y a un choix à faire parmi nos 3è lignes et sur le nombre hallucinant de placages ratés. La vraie raison de notre défaite, et en particulier de notre première mi-temps calamiteuse est là, pas ailleurs.
En seconde mi-temps les points sont 14 pour la France et 18 pour les Blacks. Il est clair que le score ne reflète pas la physionomie de ce match beaucoup plus équilibré qu'on ne le croit.

Pour la feuille de match contre Tonga ; Lièvremont maintient Parra à l'ouverture. C'est une bonne chose qui va nous apporter du dynamisme. Lakafia va colmater les brèches et nous ne devrions pas connaître les mésaventures rencontrées avec les Blacks au ras des regroupements ou sur les retours intérieurs après contact.

Il met Médard à l'arrière. C'est une excellente chose. Maxime est un des meilleurs joueurs du monde, capable d'enfumer en deux appuis n'importe quelle défense. Mermoz, Clerc et Rougerie est parmi ce qui se fait de mieux lorsque ces gus sont en forme. C'est toujours le cas de Vincent Clerc, c'est moins le cas de Rougerie et de Mermoz qui alternent superbe jeu et jeu très moyen.

La seule inquiétude est à l'avant. Si il n'y aucun souci avec "la Bûche", je n'en dirais pas autant avec Ducalcon et Poux complètement apathiques et éteints contre les Blacks et cela risque d'être identique au prochain match car la première ligne Tonga a des sacrés clients comme Sione Tonga'uiha..... Mais Mas est blessé et Marconnet n'est pas sélectionné....

Maintenant, si les tongiens jouent comme je les ai vus faire contre Fidji, le match peut être largement un match piège, et on peut avoir des blessures qui nous handicaperont contre les Anglais en 1/4.

Concernant ces derniers, ils sont beaucoup plus faibles que les Bocks et l'Australie, et on a raison de préférer les rencontrer sur ce tableau. Normalement, sur le papier, la France devrait dominer son sujet contre les anglais, mais bon, ce n'est pas gagné non plus. Les 1/2 seront plus faciles encore.

Ce qui fait, que OUI, nous avons 80% de chances de nous retrouver en finale contre normalement les Blacks ou l'Afrique du Sud et en finale, sincèrement c'est 50/50 avec un jeu tellement illogique que nos adversaires vont avoir du mal à décoder.

C'est un peu le mérite de Lièvremont. Personne ne sait vraiment ce qu'il a en tête.... Mais regardez la feuille de match de samedi prochain, mis à part Parra à l'ouverture, et Mas en pilier cela devrait être la base de la finale.


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de regarder les classements et me rendre compte de quelque chose qui est passé un peu inaperçu (enfin, il me semble) : dans le groupe C, l'Italie a autant de points que l'Australie.
Autant une défaite des Aussies contre les Russes est proprement impensable, autant une victoire des Italiens sur les Irlandais, pour difficile qu'elle soit, n'est pas complètement à écarter. Mais une victoire sans bonus défensif pour les Irlandais, c'est plus dur à envisager.

N'empêche, nos amis transalpins ont bien joué leurs matchs contre les équipes faibles.


----------



## plovemax (28 Septembre 2011)

Je me faisais la même remarque ce midi.


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2011)

_Forza Azzuri !_ (je ne sais pas si ça ce dit pour l'équipe de rugby ... et je ne le dirais certainement pas pour l'équipe de fútbol )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Bien évidemment qu'une défaite de l'Irlande contre l'Italie est possible ! Nous le saurons dimanche. Le classement de cette poule est pour le moment :

1 Irlande 13 points
2 Australie 10 points
3 Italie 10 points
4 USA 4 points
5 Russie 1 point

Si le sort du match Australie / Russie est aisément prévisible, ce n'est pas le cas de cet Irlande/Italie. Ce qui changerait complètement le classement et la qualification si il y a un bonus offensif à la clé pour l'Italie sans bonus défensif pour l'Irlande.

C'est vrai que l'Italie a progressé considérablement dans tous les secteurs du jeu et que c'est une équipe capable de gagner un match contre n'importe quelle équipe. Cependant, l'Irlande a elle aussi retrouvé du jeu. C'est donc un match très ouvert qui s'annonce, même si effectivement au jeu des pronostics, l'Irlande reste favorite pour ce match de poule de coupe du monde avec un enjeu fort. N'oublions pas que l'Italie est à l'origine de l'une de nos défaites les plus humiliantes qui soit lors du dernier tournoi des 6 nations....en 2011.

Je suis plus préoccupé en revanche, sur le sort du match de la France contre Tonga samedi à Wellington.
Les joueurs Tongas nous connaissent bien et ils ont besoin de gagner.

Où d'ailleurs ce match va-t-il se jouer selon vous ?

Pour ma part, je pense que c'est à l'avant que cela va se jouer et sur le combat physique, contrairement à tout ce que je peux entendre et lire. Les Tongas n'ont pu que constater notre faiblesse en mêlée et sur les rucks contre les Balcks. Les Tongiens sont des clients sérieux en mêlée fermée comme ouverte. Je pense que leur stratégie visera à empêcher nos avants d'avancer et de sortir des ballons propres; s'ils y arrivent, nos 3/4 n'auront pas les ballons qu'il faut, et de l'autre le jeu tongien est tout de même puissant et rapide, tout en étant un peu "fou", c'est-à-dire qu'il a de quoi nous déstabiliser vraiment.

N'oublions pas non plus que si les Tongas gagnent ce match, un peu dans les mêmes conditions que celles valant pour l'Italie contre l'Irlande, les Tongas se qualifieraient à nos dépens.....

C'est tout à fait possible, et de mon point de vue, il est plus envisageable de perdre contre les Tongas que l'Irlande n'a de perdre contre l'Italie.....

Ainsi tout sera plus clair sur le vrai niveau du rugby français actuel.


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> bonus offensif à la clé pour l'Italie sans bonus défensif pour l'Irlande.



Euh
c'est pour rire ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Non, pas vraiment.

Je me rappelle simplement lors du dernier tournoi des 6 nations, que les italiens comptaient 12 points de retard sur l'Équipe de France à une mi-temps de la fin et qu'ils ont gagné ce match 22 à 21 d'un côté, et que l'autre l'Irlande a eu toutes les peines à gagner son match 13 à 11 et s'il n'y avait eu un drop miraculeux de Ronan O'Gara à 5 minutes de la fin, l'Italie gagnait également ce match 11 à 10 !

Je trouve que les deux matches France-Tonga et Italie-Irlande sont très comparables et très incertains. Ce n'est que la logique qui commande de voir à la fois la France et l'Irlande gagner leurs matches respectifs.

Pour ces deux équipes, pourtant, perdre ne serait pas non plus ahurissant. Beaucoup moins que le match perdu de l'Australie contre cette même Irlande..... !

Nous sommes dans une compétition qui, de toutes façons, va établir une nouvelle hiérarchie mondiale.

Pour ce que j'en pense, l'Italie et les Tongas figurent en bonne place :

Afrique du sud, N-Zélande, Australie, Pays de Galles, Angleterre, Argentine, Samoa, Irlande, Italie, Tonga, Écosse, Fidji

Je ne mets pas la France..... pour le moment 6è à l'IRB , nous verrons cela samedi après le match contre les Tongas....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Superbe match des Samoa opposés à l'Afrique du Sud.

En revanche, que dire de cet arbitrage complètement imbécile  ?

Faut-il imaginer que cet arbitre gallois avait en tête de favoriser les Bocks sachant que les Samoas pouvaient disputer la qualification en 1/4 au Pays de Galles ?

Il ne s'est pas privé de le faire à très nombreuses reprises pour que cela ne soit pas suspect.

En tous les cas, il devrait relire son manuel d'arbitrage car :

- au sol un joueur non tenu n'est pas obligé de lâcher le ballon
- toujours au sol, les deux plaqueurs doivent s'écarter
- sur un ruck, un joueur qui n'en fait pas partie et qui se trouve devant, est nécessairement hors-jeu. Déblayer est une chose, se placer devant et à l'écart est une position de hors jeu.
- en touche, aucun joueur ne peut être placé devant en protection de celui qui possède le ballon, une touche n'est pas un maul; ce dernier ne pouvant se former que si le porteur du ballon lié aux autres placés derrière lui transmet le ballon par l'arrière
- un maul qui est écroulé par l'équipe qui porte le ballon doit être sanctionné. La règle ne faisant pas la distinction entre l'équipe qui porte le ballon et celle qui défend.
- en mêlée, les joueurs doivent rester liés tant que la balle n'est pas sortie
.....

Bref, vous m'aurez compris, je trouve scandaleux qu'on puisse encore trouver autant d'erreurs flagrantes dans une telle compétition. Le Rugby n'en sort pas gagnant à laisser cet état de fait perdurer. Je sais bien qu'un arbitre fait partie du match et qu'il faut le respecter, à condition que son arbitrage puisse être respectable, ce qui, manifestement n'a pas été le cas dans ce match par ailleurs d'une belle intensité.

En tous les cas, les nations telles que Fidji, Samoa et Tonga ont fait belle impression, ne perdent plus par des scores fleuves et font même douter les plus grandes nations.

Pour demain, contre les Tongas, c'est à mon avis 50/50 et s'ils nous dominent en puissance à l'avant et dans les percussions, la France rentrera à la maison demain.

Non, messieurs les commentateurs, cet arbitre n'a pas été sévère à l'endroit des joueurs Samoa, il a tout simplement failli à la plus élémentaire notion d'impartialité.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Septembre 2011)

Mais l'arbitre a TOUJOURS raison.

C'est chiant.

C'est con.

C'est comme ça..




.. et c'est pas plus mal.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Quand tu es joueur, tu ne peux pas dire autrement. Nous sommes d'accord. Il y a la troisième mi-temps pour cela.

Quand tu es spectateur et observateur je ne vois pas dans la règle quoi que ce soit qui donnerait TOUJOURS raison à l'arbitre.

Normalement, l'IRB peut être amenée à sanctionner un arbitre qui commettrait trop d'erreurs, sans pour autant juger si cela profite à l'une ou l'autre des équipes.

Les erreurs sont trop nombreuses et trop flagrantes pour que cela reste en l'état. Je parie que nous ne reverrons plus cet arbitre jusqu'à la fin de la compétition.

Les Samoas pourraient déposer une réclamation que cela ne serait pas incongru. Ils ne le feront pas, car le système anglo-saxon favorise toujours le plus fort, et le faible n'a qu'à bien se tenir...

De toutes façons il est permis de s'étonner de la nationalité de l'arbitre dans un tel match, ce qui à mes yeux est déjà critiquable.

Le Pays de Galles (avec l'Écosse) font partie des équipes que j'apprécie plus que les autres , je dis que le Pays de Galles n'avait pas besoin d'un tel arbitrage pour se qualifier. Ce n'est pas loyal.


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2011)

Coton, ce match. C'est peu de dire que les Tongiens sont au combat. Les Français un peu moins.
S'ils se qualifient, ils se réveilleront peut-être contre les Anglais !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------

Finalement, on a un bon rendement : une incursion dans les 22 en deuxième mi-temps et un essai...

Blague à part, pas de quoi pavoiser. On a même de la chance, dans un sens, avec quelques occasoins vraiment gâchées par les Tongiens. Des petits Blacks en Red, quoi (ils nous ont pris exactement au même endroit que les Néo-Zélandais).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Je ne reviens pas sur un arbitre qui ne sait pas arbitrer les mêlées, cela n'explique pas tout ; pas plus que je reviens sur mes analyses où je plaçais les tongiens comme vraiment dangereux et susceptibles de nous battre.

Ils l'ont fait !

La seule chose à dire est que le rugby est un sport collectif, et que sans ce collectif, on ne peut pas gagner quoi que ce soit.

Et ceci est de la responsabilité de l'entraîneur qui a en douze mois :

- changé nos lignes arrières je crois 14 fois
- sélectionné des joueurs par clientélisme
- maintenu des joueurs en dehors de toute logique 
- écarté de la sélection des joueurs qui avaient vraiment des apports en termes collectifs, par exemple Marconnet
- pas remplacé un pilier et un demi d'ouverture blessés


Nous n'avons qu'une seule chance, c'est que les canadiens ont battu les tongiens.... et notre qualification tient à ce seul fait.

Ceci étant, c'est une compétition, nous sommes qualifiés pour les 1/4 contre des anglais que nous connaissons bien.

Tout reste possible. Mais sportivement c'est cuit de chez cuit.

Rentrez à la maison les gars, les temps vont changer, et Lièvremont dégage.

Comme 3è ligne, il était têtu, comme entraîneur, cet entêtement est de la connerie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2011)

ALLEZ LE SUA !!!


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Octobre 2011)

Après une semaine de travail fatigante, j'ai quand même décidé de mettre mon réveil à 7h pour regarder le match...quelle déception!!!
  Même si on connait les anglais, je ne pense pas que ça puisse passer; on part de trop loin, trop de fautes de main, d'approximations, pas de lien entre coach et joueurs (je me comprends), comme une impression de fatalité, morosité...


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2011)

Pauvres Écossais (bis). Encore un essai encaissé dans les derniers instants d'un match.
Ils ne peuvent plus compter que sur une défaite des Argentins.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Après une semaine de travail fatigante, j'ai quand même décidé de mettre mon réveil à 7h pour regarder le match...quelle déception!!!
> Même si on connait les anglais, je ne pense pas que ça puisse passer; on part de trop loin, trop de fautes de main, d'approximations, pas de lien entre coach et joueurs (je me comprends), comme une impression de fatalité, morosité...



Je ne crois pas un seul instant que cette défaite soit due à un manque de lien entre coach et joueur !
C'est à la fois plus profond que cela et moins grave.

Plus profond parce que je crois à des responsabilités structurelles et qu'il va sans doute falloir qu'il y ait un coup d'arrêt à certains comportements au sein de la Fédération, et également au sein des clubs.
Moins grave, car nous avons des joueurs de talent !

Il faut mettre en place  un collectif en posant les choses avec une équipe "type" composée de ces joueurs :
N°2 : Servat
N°8 : Lakafia
N°9 : Ycahvili
N°10 : Trinh Duc
N°15 : Médard

Que chacun de ces joueurs prennent leur responsabilité et organisent EUX-MÊMES le jeu autour d'eux et choisissent ceux qui doivent faire partie de la feuille de match, le 15 de départ et les remplaçants.

À la mi-temps, je changerais uniquement un pilier et la charnière N°9 et N°10.

Éventuellement un troisième ligne si besoin.

Ce qui est navrant c'est d'arriver en 1/4 de finale en ayant comme enjeu supplémentaire d'avoir à bâtir une équipe, chose qui aurait du être réalisée il y a 12-18 mois.

Il faut également que les grandes gueules du genre de Traille de Parra ou Picamoles, la ferment.

Si j'étais Lièveremont voilà ce que j'organiserais sans plus dire quoique ce soit, et je délèguerais le pouvoir et le capitanat à Vincent Clerc .

On peut battre aisément les anglais, si enfin cette équipe reprend tout simplement du plaisir à jouer ensemble.

Si d'ici une semaine, nous n'y arriverons pas, il faudra rentrer à la maison et que certains dégagent.


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
 Ce matin il m'ont fait vomir mon petit déjeuner , une belle bande de timorés, la "loose totale".
J'ai honte pour eux, dire qu'une équipe comme celle-là passe les 1/4, y a pas de justice. 
Le bon côté, c'est que l'on peut difficilement tomber plus bas, et sur un mal entendu on peut voler le match aux Anglais, ensuite tomber sur les Irlandais et un holdup plus loin, la finale contre les Blacks qui auront la chiasse, à nous la victoire.


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2011)

Ton scénario est fantaisiste et sa probabilité proche de zéro mais il n'est pas impossible  C'est ce qui est comique dans le sport. Parce que les Tongiens qui foulent au pied les Français après avoir été battus par le Canada, c'est quand même bizarre (à moins que ce soit dû à des problèmes de récupération ?)
Donc des Français battus par les Tongiens mais qui battent (genre 13-12) des Anglais pas en réussite, pourquoi pas ?

Cela dit, tout ceci n'est pas nouveau, simplement pire que d'habitude. La CdM précédente, on avait battu les Blacks pour se faire batte par les Anglais et deux fois par les Argentins. Une coupe précédente, on avait été à la peine face aux Fidjis. C'est nous, ça. Les Blacks ne connaissent pas de petits matchs mais ils n'arrivent pas à se surpasser _vraiment_. Nous, nous serions plutôt du genre yo-yo. Et le match contre les Tonga, il faut espérer qu'il se situe en fin de ficelle...

Apparemment, il semble que Carter et McCaw soient blessés. Pas de chance pour les Blacks : Carter est à mon sens le seul joueur irremplaçable dans leur équipe (qui reste évidemment très bonne sans lui, évidemment). Les autres ouvreurs sont un peu friables. À moins que Weepu prenne ce rôle.
Et du côté des Aussies, l'infirmerie est pleine aussi. C'est encore l'Afrique du Sud qui va gagner, je le sens :rateau:

Quoi qu'il en soit : forza Italia ! et allez les Pumas !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce matin il m'ont fait vomir mon petit déjeuner , une belle bande de timorés, la "loose totale".
> J'ai honte pour eux, dire qu'une équipe comme celle-là passe les 1/4, y a pas de justice.
> Le bon côté, c'est que l'on peut difficilement tomber plus bas, et sur un mal entendu on peut voler le match aux Anglais, ensuite tomber sur les Irlandais et un holdup plus loin, la finale contre les Blacks qui auront la chiasse, à nous la victoire.



Que l'équipe ait été nulle, même les joueurs le reconnaissent !

Que cette équipe soit en 1/4 n'est en revanche ni une honte, ni une injustice. Là, je ne suis pas d'accord.
À revoir certaines phases de jeu, le manque d'engagement est évident, comme si les joueurs avaient peur de la blessure, comme s'il fallait surtout ne jamais s'engager et être aux abonnés absents dans les zones de combat. Bref, aux antipodes du rugby.
Seuls deux ou trois joueurs échappent à ce triste constat : Clerc et Médard et sans doute Lakafia. Pour tous les autres, ils ont joué la peur au ventre avec le frein à main.

Tout le reste découle de ce manque d'engagement et d'implication dans le jeu et le combat.

Techniquement c'est rien, psychologiquement c'est en réalité un chemin énorme à faire avant de retrouver cela contre les anglais.

Tout ce qui arrive à l'équipe de France est dans la tête. Pas ailleurs. 

À entendre les commentaires, personne ne comprend vraiment ce qui s'est passé.

Je ne suis pas non plus d'accord là-dessus. 

C'est dans l'inconscient collectif que cela se passe.

Cela peut se régler.

Ce que je sais, c'est que si cette équipe arrive à régler cela, nous serons champions du monde.

Rien de ce qui est à corriger dans cette équipe n'est hors de portée des joueurs.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2011)

Et pendant ce temps-la, ils s'excusent

P'tain, j'en ai vraiment ras le bol de cette époque, où tu peux faire n'importe quoi à partir du moment où tu t'excuses derrière. Même dans le sport, maintenant  !

_*Mais putain, on s'en cague de vos excuses, on vous demande simplement de jouer ! Et si vous perdez avec panache, vous serez pardonnés sans avoir besoin d'aller à confesse (en un seul mot...)

Réveillez vous et jouez au rugby, mUrde, c'est tout ce qu'on vous demande !*_

Voila pour mon analyse à moi que j'ai


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec ta conclusion, mais si tu lis l'article, c'est le journaliste qui parle d'excuses faites, ce ne sont pas les joueurs, qui disent que les excuses ne servent à rien.

Voici ce qui est dit par Barcella :

_*On peut s'excuser auprès de tout le monde. On a rendu une copie proche du ridicule, si ce n'est ridicule. Il ne faut pas avoir honte de dire que l'on a été nul collectivement*_

Et où je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui, c'est qu'ils ont été nuls individuellement sur ce match, et ce n'est que par voie de conséquence que collectivement c'est nul.

Prise de conscience individuelle d'abord et collective ensuite.


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2011)

Décidément, les rouges sont en verve : après les Tongiens, les Géorgiens ont été solides et entreprenants. Mais les Argentins ont su, sans briller, remettre un peu d'ordre dans leur jeu (en mêlée notamment) puis conclure.

Ce que d'autres auraient dû faire.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (2 Octobre 2011)

Le commentaire de N'Tamack regrettant que les joueurs ne jouent pas ensemble.... J'ai manqué m'étouffer dans mon pub malaisien, entouré que j'étais pas des anglais.... 
Ça a servi à quoi ces vacances tous ensemble? Je pensais que c'était pour que les joueurs poussent dans le même sens....
Depuis que Lièvremont est entraîneur, j'ai le sentiment que les joueurs ont peur de faire une connerie et de se faire sortir de l'équipe pour le match suivant... Pas d'équipe-type.
Pour se remonter le moral (il peut difficilement tomber plus bas, quoi que les anglais samedi.....), je vous invite à lire ce blog très agréable que je viens de découvrir:
http://www.rugby-nomades.qc.ca/info-nomades/histoire.php
Bonne lecture


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)

C'est un excellent blog, effectivement.

Mais que peut-on reprocher à Lièvremont ?

Pour avoir participé à une discussion animée hier soir sur ce sujet, et en prenant le recul nécessaire, pas grand chose.

Parlons de la coupe du Monde. Nous avons à gagner 3 matches.

Le bilan de Lièvremont, prenant en compte quatre déculottées mémorables : contre l'Argentine en tournée, contre l'Italie et contre l'Angleterre dans le tournoi et contre les Tongas hier ; tout le reste est très positif. Nous oublions un grand chelem et une équipe de France intouchable.

La seule vraie question est finalement assez technique et concerne les systèmes de jeu. En clair, il y a deux options :
- système défensif basé sur la récupération du ballon
- système offensif basé sur la conservation du ballon.

Dans le premier système, nous avons remporté tous nos matches ; dans le second, nous avons pris des raclées.

La difficulté n'est pas de savoir pour le 1/4, la 1/2 et même la finale, quel système de jeu devrait être mis en place, c'est trop tard.

En effet, si nous voulons opter pour le second système de jeu, comme le suggère Chabal , nous n'avons pas sélectionné les bons joueurs pour cela !Il manque précisément Chabal ou Bastareaud  pour un tel système de jeu ! Ce ne sont pas des attaquants rapides, mais des défenseurs lourds et qui ferment au ras des regroupements !

Donc, l'équipe de France n'a pas d'autre choix que de rester sur le second système de jeu : offensif et créateur.

La conséquence est que trop de joueurs faisant partie de cette sélection ne rentrent pas dans ce cadre.

En première ligne il aurait fallu un Marconnet, en seconde ligne il y avait d'autre choix que Nallet, en troisième ligne Chabal manque, à la mêlée Yachvili manque de vitesse, à la charnière la meilleure en France est à Perpignan (combien de fois a-t-elle jouée ensemble ? Jamais !) et à l'arrière combien de fois avons-nous choisi de faire jouer Médard N° 15 ????

Notre souci est bien notre système de jeu, où nous avons voulu compliquer, changer pour changer, ou changer pour faire plaisir à untel ou untel, ou pour ne pas déplaire à untel ou untel.

L'autre souci majeur est que si nous avons fait beaucoup de changements, ce qui en soi est plutôt une bonne chose, il faut tout de même veiller à ce que les postes essentiels : 2 - 8 - 9- 10 - 15 soient stables. Cela n'a jamais été le cas !

Dans notre discussion à 4 grammes hier soir à Bayonne, à laquelle participaient quelques anciens internationaux, la responsabilité reposait sur la Fédération.

Avant la coupe du monde, la Fédération annonce que le sélectionneur sera changé.

C'est pas une chose à dire et à faire. Le vrai souci est peut être tout simplement là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------




Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Le commentaire de N'Tamack regrettant que les joueurs ne jouent pas ensemble.... J'ai manqué m'étouffer dans mon pub malaisien, entouré que j'étais pas des anglais....
> Ça a servi à quoi ces vacances tous ensemble? Je pensais que c'était pour que les joueurs poussent dans le même sens....
> Depuis que Lièvremont est entraîneur, j'ai le sentiment que les joueurs ont peur de faire une connerie et de se faire sortir de l'équipe pour le match suivant... Pas d'équipe-type.
> Pour se remonter le moral (il peut difficilement tomber plus bas, quoi que les anglais samedi.....), je vous invite à lire ce blog très agréable que je viens de découvrir:
> ...



La question n'est pas seulement de passer du temps ensemble. Il faut un "inconscient collectif" acceptant de jouer ensemble un système de jeu précis.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (2 Octobre 2011)

D'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'ils jouent contre-nature.
- Il y a longtemps, il y avait le French Flair avec essais et fautes. L'essai ne donnait que 3 points et les français perdaient régulièrement ou devaient jouer comme des fous pour recoller au score (j'ai le souvenir d'un match contre les anglais où les français étaient menés et ont renversé le score avec la rentrée de de Rougemont en 3ème ligne (?!!!!) et de Richard Castel. 1997 je pense... )
Bref, il y avait du jeu et c'était jubilatoire
- Ensuite, il y a eu l'ère Laporte. Grosse défense et pas de faute. Moins de jeu mais efficace...
- Puis Lièvremont. Plus de défense (alors qu'Ellis est toujours à la baguette), plus de jeu de trois-quart car pas d'automatismes et la mêlée qui part en vrille car certains sont blessés. 
Pauvre Saint-André car je pense que l'EDF est une sinécure sans que il y ait des changement au niveau de la fédération. 
Exemple: Que fait Maso?
Je pense que Lièvremont était trop dans l'interrogation avec ses joueurs. Je le vois sur les photos, très affuté de même que N'Tamack. Ils pourraient presque jouer...
Je pense que l'entraîneur, à un moment doit arrêter de se poser des questions en public, pour que les joueurs suivent ses consignes de jeu.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas depuis 4 ans. Un entraîneur jeune peut réussir en EDF, mais il doit diriger ses joueurs et ne plus se prendre pour un joueur. 
Il doit faire le deuil du joueur qu'il a été pour devenir entraîneur qu'il est.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)

Jo Maso est le manager de l'équipe de France. C'était, il ne faut pas l'oublier, à son époque, un des meilleurs centre du monde, si ce n'est le meilleur.

Quel est le souci N°1 de cette équipe ?

À mon avis, c'est au moins à deux niveaux :

- le premier est que nous n'avons pas de N°10 au niveau international. Or, ce poste dans le rugby moderne est vraiment de la plus haute importance. Bien sûr, Parra n'est absolument pas à la hauteur; mais c'est une option stratégique intéressante. Mais c'est une option qui, telle qu'elle est prise, dans ce contexte, ne peut être qu'un échec. Si je devais garder cette idée novatrice d'un N°9 utilisé à un poste de N°10 il faudrait au moins 5 conditions :
- le rôle des flankers doit être redéfini
- le demi-de-mêlée doit être plus rapide (or Yachvili ralentit trop souvent le jeu)
- le placement de ce N°10 nouvelle formule doit être différent
- le jeu au pied de ce N°10 nouvelle formule doit être nickel
- le jeu de passe de ce N°10 doit être allongé.

- le second est d'ordre stratégique sur les postes stratégiques : 2-8-10-15. Il y a eu trop de réflexions intellectuelles sur ces postes, trop d'aléas aussi et peu de stabilité.

Quant au "french flair", c'est en réalité une composante essentielle de notre jeu fait de spontanéité. Seul Médard à mon sens, en est encore capable.

La seule option de jeu pour le match contre les anglais est de fermer le jeu, d'aller vraiment au contact, et de compter sur notre ligne arrière pour déborder les anglais. Si nous ne savons pas défendre et multiplier les turn over, nous prendrons une volée.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Octobre 2011)

Je sais qui était Maso. Excellent joueur.... Mais à quoi sert-il maintenant..... Je ne sais pas. Dépositaire du jeu" à la française"? Pourquoi pas, mais il devrait avoir plus de poids dans ces conditions..... Mais je m'interroge sur sa présence dans l'EDF depuis si longtemps...
Médard et Clerc sont les seuls à avoir tenté de jouer au rugby.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Octobre 2011)

Mouais, le French flair, ça fait longtemps qu'on l'a externalisé...
Cette expression me rappelle ma jeunesse....
C'était l'époque où le jeu était moins structuré, et laissait plus d'initiative aux joueurs...

Dans le fil, quelqu'un a dit que dans le tournoi, le Pays de Galles et l'Ecosse pratiquaient le plus beau jeu. C'est vrai.
On joue comme les irlandais, mais avec le fighting spirit en moins (ils ont su le garder...)

Je ne suis pas un supporteur chauvin, aigri et désabusé. J'aime le rugby, et je préfère regarder les équipes qui produisent du jeu. Et il y en a...
Il faut bien reconnaître que le jeu de l'EDF est tristounet...
Maintenant, comme dans la plupart des sports, pour gagner en attaquant (donc avec prise de risques), il faut être nettement au dessus. On en est incapable. On n'a pas les joueurs pour...
On a une bonne équipe, solide, mais sans individualités marquantes capables de faire la différence.
On peut gagner un match en fonction des aléas du jeu contre n'importe quelle équipe. C'est déjà pas mal.
On peut dire merci au Canada, et à l'Irlande. Ca nous permet d'être en quart, et de rêver à mieux dans le cadre d'un tableau nord/sud.
De plus, on verra trois beaux matchs (quarts et demie) dans le tableau "sud".
Dans le tableau nord, c'est tournoi à élimination directe...

A ce stade de la coupe du monde, il serait intéressant de constituer un quinze mondial.
Combien de français dedans?
Allez, peut-être Servat, et encore...


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2011)

Ce qui m'amuse est de penser que, maintenant, tout est possible. Après la frayeur des poules et des matchs couci-couça, finalement, ça peut repartir.

Puisque Lièvremont a fait allusion à l'équipe de France de Football, je me permets d'y revenir : on est un peu entre les Bleus de 2006 et ceux de 2010. Espérons que ce soit plutôt 2006... En général on ne pense plus qu'à la phase finale, beau chant du cygne terminé par un couac, et on oublie les matchs de poule calamiteux où le match contre le Togo (!) faisait trembler la France footballistique. Après, la même équipe minable a (bien) battu tant l'Espagne que le Brésil.

Quoi qu'il en soit, sur un plan plus général, l'hémisphère Nord a pour une fois une très bonne chance de gagner la Coupe du Monde, puisque les équipes en lice ne rencontreront un adversaire du Sud qu'en finale. Autant battre dans la foulée deux voire trois équipes du Sud me paraît quasi impossible, autant sur un match, en finale, c'est largement accessible.

J'espère me tromper mais je vois assez bien une finale Afrique du Sud - Angleterre. Et 50-50 pour le vainqueur [les Australiens sont un peu en dents de scie et les Blacks me paraissent, comme il y a quatre ans, bien trop approximatifs].


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2011)

Afrique du Sud - Angleterre en finale ?

Tout est possible, bien évidemment !

Plaçons-nous du côté de l'Afrique du sud. Elle doit battre l'Australie tout d'abord en 1/4, ce qui est très loin d'être évident, même si le jeu australien paraît être en retrait. Puis les Bocks pour atteindre la finale, doivent battre le vainqueur du match N-Zélande-Argentine. Je doute fort que les argentins puissent battre les Blacks. Ce qui signifie que les Bocks doivent battre l'Australie ET les les Blacks qui joueront, certes sans Carter, mais chez eux. Pour moi, la plus forte probabilité, ce sont les Néo-zélandais en finale.

Quant à l'Angleterre, si le match contre la France est très ouvert, avec de mon point de vue, sur le papier un avantage à la France , en revanche, je ne crois pas un seul instant que les anglais pourront battre les gallois en 1/2 finale. Je pense qu'effectivement le Pays de Galles battra les irlandais.

À ce jeu des pronostics, pour moi la finale opposera le Pays de Galles et la Nouvelle-Zélande.

La seule incertitude est l'Équipe de France ! Ce qui paradoxalement peut perturber toutes les équipes.

À bien y réfléchir, je serais anglais, gallois ou néo-zélandais, quelle stratégie employer face à la France ? 

Voilà la feuille de match contre les anglais :

Médard (Stade Toulousain) - Clerc (Stade Toulousain), Rougerie  (Clermont),  Mermoz (Perpignan), Palisson (Toulon) - (o) Parra (Clermont), (m) Yachvili  (Biarritz) - Bonnaire (Clermont), Harinordoquy (Biarritz), Dusautoir (Stade  Toulousain, cap.) - Nallet (Racing-Métro), Papé (Stade Français) - Mas  (Perpignan), Servat (Stade Toulousain), Poux (Stade Toulousain).
REMPLAÇANTS: Szarzewski (Stade Français), Barcella (Biarritz), Pierre  (Clermont), Picamoles (Stade Toulousain), Trinh-Duc (Montpellier), Marty  (Perpignan), Heymans (Stade Toulousain)

Ainsi Lièvremont maintient la même équipe que contre Tonga... (quand je disais que c'était SON équipe type, je ne m'étais pas trompé !)...
Ahurissant cette composition contre les anglais !!!

Au niveau de la première ligne, rien à dire, on ne peut pas faire mieux.
En seconde ligne, si Papé ne me pose aucun problème, Nallet est en-dessous depuis trop longtemps pour croire à une renaissance.
En troisième ligne, Duseautoir me pose vraiment problème comme flanker. Il est trop gentil. Comme le titrait Sud-Ouest, c'est une équipe de  "gendres idéaux" ! Ils n'ont pas tort ! La troisième ligne doit comporter des bad boys ! Méchants, hargneux ! Sûrement pas des beaux gosses. Ils sont où nos joueurs un peu "hargneux" au combat, à part Bonnaire (et encore ?!!!)
N° 9 j'aurais mis Parra et laissé Yachvili sur la touche. Parce qu'il ralentit trop le jeu.
N°10, quel intérêt y-a-t-il eu d'aller chercher Doussain à Toulouse ? Il n'est même pas sur la feuille de match !!!!!!! Et quand on pense que Guy Novès a retardé son départ pour le XV de France pour le faire jouer contre Biarritz.... on croit rêver... Cela en dit long sur les rapports Xv de France / Fédération / Ligue Nationale.... (pour moi, c'est l'explication à nos résultats minables)

Pour le reste... à part Clerc et Médard, notre sélection est faiblarde.

La charnière... pourquoi ne pas faire jouer le duo catalan Mermoz-Marty ?!!!! Cela semble trop évident pour Lièvremont sans doute toujours intellectualiser le jeu....

Le seul point positif par rapport au match contre Tonga est notre première ligne, et c'est clair que cela changera considérablement notre mêlée où l'Angleterre connaît quelques soucis.
Au ras des regroupements, si nous reculons, les boulevards seront grand ouverts....

Si nous perdons ce match... cela risque d'être à nouveau une correction.

Maintenant, il est permis de rêver de le gagner, si effectivement les joueurs ne veulent pas porter la honte. À condition qu'ils en aient quelque chose à foutre, et que leur seul intérêt n'est pas de retrouver très vite le top 14.


----------



## subsole (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Le Pays de Galles vient de croquer l'Irlande.

Bon, on va tenter de croquer l'Angleterre.


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2011)

Les Irlandais n'ont pas démérité mais je les ai trouvés assez peu imaginatifs. Sans parler de la (vaine) stratégie de vouloir marquer un essai à tout prix en première période... Le changement de charnière n'a strictement rien apporté.

Quant aux Gallois, vraiment solides et bien en place ils ont su gérer leur match impeccablement. Beau match, intense, dans un bel esprit, tourné vers le jeu.

Il m'a semblé que l'arbitrage de M.Joubert était tranquille et équitable. Plaisant, ce match.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h31 ----------

Angleterre - France : pas très en forme, les Anglois. Quant aux Français, quand ils veulent bien être à 100%, c'est déjà nettement mieux...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h03 ----------

Bien joué. On peut féliciter les Français de s'être réveillés. Reste que les Anglais ont été décevants, avec un nombre important de fautes de main et une certaine fébrilité au moment de conclure les actions.

Côté Français, on peut aussi souligner le peu de pénalités concédées.

Faudra confirmer la semaine prochaine pour obtenir une nouvelle finale : largement possible.

J'ai par ailleurs trouvé M.Walsh un brin laxiste...


----------



## plovemax (8 Octobre 2011)

Pour répondre à Hobbes Ze Tiger :

le plus important est fait, on a bouté l'anglois...   :love:


D'accord avec toi Bompi concernant l'arbitrage.


----------



## subsole (8 Octobre 2011)

L'équipe la plus mal qualifiée du tournoi ( 96 points encaissés) c'est enfin réveillée, bravo. 
Ouf, c'est fait , "" reste plus qu'à croquer"" les Gallois next week, et nous pourront enfoncer les Black.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)

Beau et sérieux match des gallois qui ont mis à mal les irlandais. Belle équipe que cette équipe de Galles.

Quant à nous, nous avons enfin joué à notre niveau. Certes, c'est un superbe résultat que de battre les anglais et en coupe du monde, et rien que pour ce match, nous sauvons la face où il faut quand même le dire, cela a été pitoyable jusque là.

Ceci étant, tout n'a pas été parfait et il y a encore quelques imprécisions impardonnables à ce stade si nous voulons remporter la finale.

Jouer ainsi durant les phases de poule a un avantage : les autres équipes ne savent pas comment nous prendre, et la démonstration est faite durant ce 1/4 contre l'Angleterre qui n'a jamais su comment jouer.

Maintenant, avoir pris une trempe face au Tonga et être champion du monde, le choix est vite fait.

Quant au prochain match, cela va être du lourd avec ce que je considère comme la meilleure équipe de la phase de poule, car même s'ils ont perdu face aux bocks, leur rugby est sérieux.

Bien évidemment, la France est la seule équipe capable de battre tout le monde si elle se met à jouer au rugby....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




plovemax a dit:


> Pour répondre à Hobbes Ze Tiger :
> 
> le plus important est fait, on a bouté l'anglois...   :love:
> 
> ...



Walsh ne connait pas la règle de l'en avant. Quant à son laxisme sur les ruks, cela a été impressionnant, effectivement, les anglais étant à la faute au sol quasiment systématiquement.

Il a, également, très mal arbitré les mêlées.

Quant à l'essai anglais, il est tout à fait discutable. Pour moi il y a renvoi au 22 sur le 1er mouvement, car Clerc touche la balle et elle touche le sol ensuite. Que l'Anglais la reprenne, puis marque en se retournant n'aurait pas du être accepté.

En réalité sur cette action, il y avait un avantage en cours pour les anglais. J'aurais donc sifflé pénalité pour les anglais


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Octobre 2011)

Quel match les amis, quelques frayeurs en second période avec de nombreuses fautes Française, mais on a bouté les anglois ! 

La trempe face au Tonga a été salutaire, les Français ont de l'amour propre et ils l'ont lavé . 

Maintenant il ne reste plus qua ce faire les Gallois.


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Quant à l'essai anglais, il est tout à fait discutable. Pour moi il y a renvoi au 22 sur le 1er mouvement, car Clerc touche la balle et elle touche le sol ensuite. Que l'Anglais la reprenne, puis marque en se retournant n'aurait pas du être accepté.



Pour moi (je dis pour moi !) il est valable car j'ai bien l'impression que le ballon touche la ligne lors du placage, AVANT que Clerc ne retourne  monsieur Rosbif. La ligne faisant partie de l'en-but, c'est bon.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Octobre 2011)

Non, le ballon est écrasé avant l'en-but. Mais comme il y avait avantage aux Anglais, l'arbitre a jugé sur la deuxième action.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2011)

Débarrassés des Anglais. Débarrassés des Sud-Africains.

Bon week-end.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2011)

Pas très convaincants, les Blacks. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont commencé par sous-estimer les Pumas.
Ce qui est plus convaincant est qu'ils ont su passer à la vitesse supérieure ou, plutôt, à un engagement supérieur. Ensuite, jeu plutôt rustique et retour aux fondamentaux qui ont été payants.
La victoire est donc logique.

Côté argentin, on peut avoir quelques regrets mais on sort la tête haute. Bel engagement, quelques enchaînements splendides et un bel essai.

PS : c'est moi ou les commentaires de ce #@$!& de journaliste sportif sur T*1 sont insupportables ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> PS : c'est moi ou les commentaires de ce #@$!& de journaliste sportif sur T*1 sont insupportables ?


C'est toi


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> PS : c'est moi ou les commentaires de ce #@$!& de journaliste sportif sur T*1 sont insupportables ?



Non content d'être insupportables ils sont d'une indigence rare, comme s'il était décérébré et n'avait aucune mémoire du jeu qu'il est entrain de regarder, commentant ainsi image après image sans aucune réflexion... Non non c'est pas toi


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pas très convaincants, les Blacks. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont commencé par sous-estimer les Pumas.
> Ce qui est plus convaincant est qu'ils ont su passer à la vitesse supérieure ou, plutôt, à un engagement supérieur. Ensuite, jeu plutôt rustique et retour aux fondamentaux qui ont été payants.
> La victoire est donc logique.
> 
> ...



Déjà, je suis d'accord avec ton post précédent ! bon débarras, bon WE !

Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec celui ci : les blacks ne sont pas, et n'ont pratiquement jamais été une grande équipe et sans cet arbitrage d'une partialité insupportable, les pumas auraient certainement emporté le jeu.
Parce qu'ils essayaient, parce qu'ils combattaient, bref parce qu'ils jouaient au rugby. Les blacks, toujours pas, ils jouent un jeu hybride, hyper stéréotypé depuis 30 ans maintenant donc très, très facilement prenables (probablement pas par les australiens à ce niveau, les bocks auraient certainement eu plus de chances, mais c'est bien qu'ils soient partis).
Je ne comprendrai jamais cet engouement pour les Blacks, c'est juste une bonne équipe qui bénéficie de l'absurdité des classements IRB pour être en tête depuis leur première coupe du monde, mais je vois plus de Rugby avec des gallois motivés, ou des argentins de l'époque Hernandez (lui c'était le plus grand 10 de l'histoire).

Bref, pas d'accord. Sauf pour le retour de l'anglois en Angloisie, qui fait plaisir...


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2011)

Pour la partialité de l'arbitrage, c'est peu contestable [même si j'ai _aussi_ vu plusieurs fois des Argentins gratter la balle, plonger l'épaule en avant sans être pénalisés].

Considérer que les Kiwis sont surévalués se défend sans problème. Que leur jeu soit un peu stéréotypé, pourquoi pas [amusant les renvois sur Jane qui relance sur Kaino : ils ont fait ça tout le match et je pense que c'était une consigne, pour voir si ça allait céder en face, un test de résistance].

Mais considérer que ce n'est pas une grande équipe...

PS : Mon goût pour les Blacks remonte à ma prime jeunesse et les envolées lyriques de Roger Couderc, quand je voyais des vagues noires déferler sur leurs adversaires.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Déjà, je suis d'accord avec ton post précédent ! bon débarras, bon WE !
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec celui ci : les blacks ne sont pas, et n'ont pratiquement jamais été une grande équipe et sans cet arbitrage d'une partialité insupportable, les pumas auraient certainement emporté le jeu.
> Parce qu'ils essayaient, parce qu'ils combattaient, bref parce qu'ils jouaient au rugby. Les blacks, toujours pas, ils jouent un jeu hybride, hyper stéréotypé depuis 30 ans maintenant donc très, très facilement prenables (probablement pas par les australiens à ce niveau, les bocks auraient certainement eu plus de chances, mais c'est bien qu'ils soient partis).
> ...



En ce qui concerne ton opinion sur les All-Blacks, tu dis vraiment des bêtises. Rappelons simplement les statistiques (copier-coller d'un post plus haut sur ce fil) :

Cela n'est donc pas un classement subjectif de l'IRB !

Blacks : 76,72% de victoires, record absolu, tout le monde est derrière :

Afrique du sud : 65,46%
La France : 57,73%
Angleterre : 56,99%
Australie : 51,89

Depuis le passage du rugby au professionnalisme, le ratio des Blacks s'élève à 81,28% soit 151 victoires en 187 rencontres.

Je veux bien admettre que l'arbitrage ACTUEL soit assez favorable aux Blacks et en particulier sur le secteur des rucks, mais d'une part les règles des "mêlées ouvertes" n'ont pas toujours été les mêmes, et d'autre part, cela ne pourrait expliquer un tel % de matches gagnés.

La réalité est que les Blacks pratiquent un meilleur rugby que les autres nations, et ce, de tout temps, parce que le rugby en N-Z que tu soies un garçon ou une fille, tu le pratiques dès le plus jeune âge. Cela fait partie de la culture N-Z.

Pour rester sur les Blacks, ils cumulent les soucis :

- Dan Carter out, Colin Slade out, et l'arrière Muliaina (100 sélections !) out

Autant dire que si nous nous retrouvons en finale contre eux, nous avons une chance unique d'être champion du monde....

Avant cela, il nous faudra battre les gallois.

Black Vs. Australie : 50/50
France Vs. Pays de Galles : avantage France.

Et si nous avions une finale France / Australie ?

On pourrait prendre notre revanche, non ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> PS : c'est moi ou les commentaires de ce #@$!& de journaliste sportif sur T*1 sont insupportables ?





Romuald a dit:


> C'est toi





jp.pilet a dit:


> Non content d'être insupportables ils sont d'une indigence rare, comme s'il était décérébré et n'avait aucune mémoire du jeu qu'il est entrain de regarder, commentant ainsi image après image sans aucune réflexion... Non non c'est pas toi


Vous n'êtes pas les seuls...


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de le lire 



> À Christian Jeanpierre, nous sommes tous condamnés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Octobre 2011)

moi je pense hélàs qu'il va falloir s'y faire...

je serais même pas surpris d'apprendre que TF1 récupère les droits du Top 14 ou des matchs de l'équipe de France...




L


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Il est clair que les commentaires (mais peut-on encore appeler cela un commentaire tant les interventions de Christian Jean-Pierre sont d'une totale vacuité) sont effarants même y compris pour ceux qui ne connaissent que très peu le rugby.

Un sport comme le rugby nécessite des commentaires simples, une maîtrise de la complexité du jeu et qui doit se ressentir *affectivement* dans les interventions des journalistes qui commentent le direct.

C'est pire encore avec Denis Brogniart - et là ce n'est pas du direct ! - que TF1 ferait bien d'abandonner définitivement sur une île de Koh-Lanta avec des larves pour seul repas.

Je cite cet excellent article (http://latta.blog.lemonde.fr/2011/10/11/christian-jeanpierre-double-nos-peines/#xtor=RSS-3208) :
_Voilà ce que veut le spectateur selon TF1: l'euphorie stérile d'une jeune fille en fleur pour une touche gagnée ou les muscles d'Imanol Harinordoquy"._

Sûrement, mais le rugby c'est tout de même autre chose !

Jouer au rugby, cela s'apprend. Et ce qu'on y apprend lorsqu'on apprend à jouer est évidemment pas ce qui circonscrit les commentaires de TF1.

Entre les joueurs - partenaires comme adversaires - , il y a un lien physique, dans le combat bien évidemment, mais aussi dans le jeu. Ce lien est un lien de partage. On partage les peines, les colères, les révoltes, les joies. Cela se ressent par instinct. Cela ne s'explique pas. Le vocabulaire de Christian Jean-Pierre est à des années lumière de l'esprit rugby, avec lequel, mieux vaut ne pas plaisanter. 

"Quel Tampon !" prononcé une trentaine de fois par match par ce commentateur qui ferait mieux de commenter des parties de billes dans les cours de récréation du primaire et dans le bac à sable qu'il n'aurait jamais du quitter,  est une incongruité totale pour ce qui concerne un placage.

Un placage est offensif, défensif ou à deux. Tampon ? Je ne connais pas. Cela n'impressionne que les pucelles.
Un placage offensif, qui voit le plaqueur repousser son vis-à-vis en lui faisant perdre le ballon (rare dans une rencontre) est le seul à même de galvaniser le reste de l'équipe.


----------



## plovemax (11 Octobre 2011)

héhé faîtes comme moi :
j'allume la télé et la radio (RMC) : :love:


Bon d'accord ça marche pas pour tous les matchs  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Le match de samedi prochain contre le Pays de Galles va être rugueux, probablement brutal. À l'image d'un rugby gallois terrien qui ne s'embarrasse pas d'une structure complexe du jeu.

Nous aurons les moyens de répondre à ce style de jeu.

Dès que l'on évoque le Pays de Galles, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à John Peter Rhys Williams (JPR Williams) arrière gallois aux 3 grands chelems des années 70 et de le comparer à son quasi sosie Maxime Médard.

Je suis certain que Maxime Médard, notre JPR Williams à nous, va donner du fil à retordre à ces gallois !

À propos de JPR Williams, il avait été désigné comme le meilleur arrière de tous les temps et je me dis que Maxime Médard pour qui la ligne droite est la meilleure trajectoire pour rejoindre la ligne d'essai, est encore jeune et qu'il peut disputer à JPR Williams cette distinction.


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Octobre 2011)

Moi quand j'entends Médard je pense à Ménard 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz0Y04LZzG0


----------



## Lalis (11 Octobre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> héhé faîtes comme moi :
> j'allume la télé et la radio (RMC) : :love:
> Bon d'accord ça marche pas pour tous les matchs  :hein:


Les commentaires de France Info ne sont pas mal non plus.
Pour les matches de poules, si vous ne les avez pas encore tous vus, je recommande tout simplement le site de l'IRB qui diffuse en replay tous les matches et propose des résumés des meilleurs moments.
Plus difficile quand on arrive aux phases finales, car devoir attendre 24h la mise en ligne est une torture.
Mais la qualité des commentaires (in English, avé l'assent du bout du monde) vaut vraiment le coup. Image HD et *pas de pub* !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Le problème avec les commentaires indigestes que nous propose TF1 avec CJP , c'est qu'il est impossible de les couper sauf à perdre le fond d'ambiance du stade.

Quant à écouter d'autres commentaires à la radio, c'est une très bonne idée à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé.

Pour rester sur le cas de ce type, ce n'est pas tant ses erreurs qui me gênent (même s'il est vrai que certaines sont énormes comme de déclarer que Martin Johnson entraîneur de l'équipe d'Angleterre est néo-zélandais ! Ce qui au passage fait l'impasse sur sa carrière de 2é ligne, de plus de 80 sélections* où il a du être capitaine une cinquantaine* de fois, où il a remporté 2 grands chelems, et d'un titre de Champion du Monde en 2003 en équipe d'Angleterre !)

*mille excuses, je n'ai pas les chiffres exacts en tête !

non, ce qui me gêne vraiment, c'est le manque total d'esprit "rugby"...

On pouvait reprocher à Pierre Salviac deux ou trois conneries, mais au moins, il ne trahissait jamais l'esprit du jeu que d'ailleurs il connaissait mieux que bien ; mais avec CJP on atteint des sommets de méconnaissance. C'est grave et sans équivoque quant à TF1.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Moi quand j'entends Médard je pense à Ménard
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz0Y04LZzG0



J'ai eu comme un doute avant de cliquer sur ton lien..... !

;-)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

Nous n'avons plus que quatre équipes en lice dans cette coupe du Monde :

La France
Le Pays de Galles
L'Australie
La Nouvelle-Zélande
pour les 1/2 finales

et la finale opposera le vainqueur du match Galles/France et celui de Australie/N-Z

*Il y a une chose qui me frappe dans cette coupe du Monde, c'est que je la trouve particulièrement triste.*

Elle est triste parce que la quasi totalité des 1/2 d'ouverture ont disparu : blessure ou manque de forme, ou encore pour la France, nous les laissons sur le banc des remplaçants !

Un demi d'ouverture est un poste essentiel au rugby ! C'est même le poste qui peut faire basculer un match. C'est un joueur stratège, qui oriente le jeu, qui fait le tri dans les ballons, qui choisit un jeu au pied d'occupation, ou de récupération, d'attaquer la ligne, de lancer à la main.

En équipe de France, il faut chercher loin pour trouver un N°10 de talent : Albaladejo, Romeu, Lacroix, Deylaud, Meynel, Lamaison....

Si cette coupe du Monde est triste c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas eu un N°10 (même Carter a été assez moyen) qui a crevé l'écran. Quade Cooper a été l'ombre de lui-même comme Wilkinson, et Ryes Priestland est encore bien jeune chez les gallois. Mais il faudra se méfier de lui, car il est excellent, et je ne serai pas surpris que Priestland soit l'homme de ce match.

Ce qui est tout de même incompréhensible c'est de laisser Trinh Duc sur le banc et alors qu'il a fait venir de Toulouse, Doussain en remplacement de Skrela, Doussain n'est même pas sur la feuille de match !
Faire jouer Parra en 10 est intéressant, mais en liaison avec Yachvili c'est tout de même très lent pour une rampe de lancement qui, heureusement est exceptionnelle en bout de ligne entre Vincent Clerc et surtout Maxime Médard.

En équipe de France, si nous n'avons pas de N°10 de talent, c'est aussi parce qu'on ne sait pas gérer ce genre de joueur. Je pense en particulier à Michalak ! Je sais, il y a bien quelques ratés notamment sur son jeu au pied défensif défaillant, et puis des blessures à répétition. Mais si j'observe que ce joueur a systématiquement été écarté par Lièvremont, il fait tout de même le bonheur des Sharks qui, opposés aux Bulls, tenant du titre en Super 15, ont gagné 26 à 23 et ce grâce à Michalak dans un match de qualification. Michalak est au passage, le meilleur marqueur du Super15 avec 138 points....


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Michalak a joué en Super14 (en 2008 je pense) mais il ne me semble pas qu'il ait joué en Super15 (c'est à dire l'année dernière). Et il a marqué fort peu de points au total, étant rapidement blessé.

Mais pour son retour aux Sharks, cette année, il s'est effectivement montré décisif dans la Currie Cup (_cf._ ici) avec notamment un drop magnifique.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Michalak a joué en Super14 (en 2008 je pense) mais il ne me semble pas qu'il ait joué en Super15 (c'est à dire l'année dernière). Et il a marqué fort peu de points au total, étant rapidement blessé.
> 
> Mais pour son retour aux Sharks, cette année, il s'est effectivement montré décisif dans la Currie Cup (_cf._ ici) avec notamment un drop magnifique.



En 2008, il était sous le maillot des Sharks en Super14 et dans la Currie Cup.
Entre 2008 et le début de l'année 2011 il était au Stade Toulousain.
Depuis le début 2011, il a joué, sous le maillot des Sharks, 15 matches en Super15, marqué 2 essais et inscrit 138 points, faisant de lui le meilleur marqueur de points du Super15 pour la saison 2011.

Pour les néophytes, la "Currie Cup" est grosso modo le championnat d'Afrique du Sud, le Super15 est une compétition qui oppose 15 équipes d'Afrique du Sud, d'Australie et de Nouvelle-Zélande.
(Cela s'est appelé je crois tout au début le Super12, puis le Super14 et enfin Super15, tenant compte du nombre d'équipes engagées)


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

En 2011, Michalak a rejoint les Sharks en fin de saison.
Il a débuté sa saison de Super XV lors de la 18ème journée, face aux Bulls. Il a ensuite joué les quarts de finales où les Sharks ont été sévèrement battus par les Crusaders.

S'il a réussi à marquer 138 points en deux matchs, Lièvremont aurait effectivement dû le sélectionner.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> En 2011, Michalak a rejoint les Sharks en fin de saison.
> Il a débuté sa saison de Super XV lors de la 18ème journée, face aux Bulls. Il a ensuite joué les quarts de finales où les Sharks ont été sévèrement battus par les Crusaders.
> 
> S'il a réussi à marquer 138 points en deux matchs, Lièvremont aurait effectivement dû le sélectionner.



Relis mon post.... je n'ai jamais dit qu'il avait inscrit 138 points (dont 2 essais) en *DEUX MATCHES* , mais en *15 matches.*


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2011)

Je souhaitais simplement souligner qu'il n'a joué que deux matchs en Super XV, les autres matchs auxquels tu fais allusion devant être dans une autre compétition.


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2011)

Et à part ça, que pensez-vous de la méthode de récupération Galloise par congélation ?


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Et à part ça, que pensez-vous de la méthode de récupération Galloise par congélation ?



Moi, ce que j'en dis, c'est que si ça marchait, les champions du monde de rugby seraient lapons ou inuits


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Octobre 2011)

en plus la coupe du monde...
C'est le retour du Top XIV ce week-end !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

1/2 finale France-Pays de Galles ou comment gagner un match sans combat, sans aucun lancement de jeu, à 14 contre 15, en étant quasiment à la rue dans tous les regroupements ?

Comment est-ce possible ?

Il n'y avait que les anglais pour faire cela...

Les gallois manquent 5 pénalités !!!!Et marquent un essai.

Nous sommes tout de même en finale avec la 1/2 finale la plus pitoyable de l'histoire, avec des matches de poule complètement apathiques et un système de jeu sans profondeur.

Et dire que nous pouvons être champion de monde avec une équipe pareille !

C'est à n'y rien comprendre.

C'est notre seul avantage sur toutes les autres équipes : qui peut dire qu'il comprend le jeu français actuel ?

Moi, je n'y comprends plus rien.


----------



## twinworld (15 Octobre 2011)

je ne comprends pas pourquoi aucune chaîne française ne programme le match de demain matin.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est vrai que côté jeu, c'est à n'y rien comprendre. J'ai eu un peu d'espoir les 5 premières minutes de la seconde mi-temps puis j'ai trembler jusqu'à la fin.
Nous sommes en finale, mais si on sort le même jeu contre les Blacks ou les Australiens et bien ce sera vite vu, ou alors un miracle comme là.
Par contre, les Gallois on fait un superbe match.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> je ne comprends pas pourquoi aucune chaîne française ne programme le match de demain matin.



Je comprends pas ton post, le match est bien retransmis par TF1 demain, du moins c'est ce qui est prevu dans le programme.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Octobre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est notre seul avantage sur toutes les autres équipes : qui peut dire qu'il comprend le jeu français actuel ?


Ben c'est l'esprit français ça, l'embrouille totale, on fait un match pitoyable en demi et pour la finale on va sortir tous nos atouts (bien cachés aujourd'hui), une stratégie à l'image de l&#8217;entraîneur et de sa belle moustache&#8230; non ?

Je plains les gallois, ils sont héroïques et ils ont perdus à cause de leur buteur&#8230; et de leur entêtement dans les dernières minutes, à chercher une pénalité, un joli jeu au large aurait leur aurait, peut-être, donné l&#8217;avantage.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ben c'est l'esprit français ça, l'embrouille totale, on fait un match pitoyable en demi et pour la finale on va sortir tous nos atouts (bien cachés aujourd'hui), une stratégie à l'image de lentraîneur et de sa belle moustache non ?
> 
> Je plains les gallois, ils sont héroïques et ils ont perdus à cause de leur buteur et de leur entêtement dans les dernières minutes, à chercher une pénalité, un joli jeu au large aurait leur aurait, peut-être, donné lavantage.



C'est certain que les gallois peuvent nourrir quelques regrets !

- une exclusion justifiée sur un geste inapproprié
- 5 pénalités ratées
- et effectivement une stratégie trop étriquée


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2011)

Paradoxalement, c'était peut-être la moins mauvaise façon de se qualifier !

Si nous avions "sorti" un match d'anthologie, il y a fort à parier que nous aurions été "absents" lors de la finale (ça, on sait faire, on l'a prouvé!).

Lors de celle-ci, nous n'aurons plus rien à perdre, tout à démontrer contre une équipe qui, quelle qu'elle soit, sera très valorisante à battre (ce qui n'était pas le cas de Galles).

La motivation et la pression seront bien différentes !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Paradoxalement, c'était peut-être la moins mauvaise façon de se qualifier !
> 
> Si nous avions "sorti" un match d'anthologie, il y a fort à parier que nous aurions été "absents" lors de la finale (ça, on sait faire, on l'a prouvé!).
> 
> ...



Un match en 1/2 finale se gagne ou se perd, peu importe la manière, de toutes façons.


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Un match en 1/2 finale se gagne ou se perd, peu importe la manière, de toutes façons.



C'est la où nous ne sommes plus, mais alors plus du tout, d'accord. Je préfère de loin un beau match perdu à ce torchon innommable et gagné.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la où nous ne sommes plus, mais alors plus du tout, d'accord. Je préfère de loin un beau match perdu à ce torchon innommable et gagné.



Eh non !

Il faut être réaliste et juger compte-tenu de nos possibilités.

Et si nous gagnions la finale de très belle manière, cette 1/2 n'aurait-elle pas été un bon investissement, connaissant nos moyens ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Octobre 2011)

et les supporters qui braillent "on est finale, on est en finale"...

on se croirait au foot...

vraiment minable

j'espère qu'ils se prendront une rouste historique (du genre 50/0 ) en finale, c'est vraiment ce qu'ils méritent


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> et les supporters qui braillent "on est finale, on est en finale"...
> 
> on se croirait au foot...
> 
> ...



euh...

ce ne sont pas les supporters qui sont sur le terrain !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la où nous ne sommes plus, mais alors plus du tout, d'accord. Je préfère de loin un beau match perdu à ce torchon innommable et gagné.



Mais connais-tu seulement le nombre ahurissant de matches que nous avons PERDUS avec "la manière" ?

Il faut arrêter ce rugby de clocher, c'est un sport qui mérite mieux que cela.

Nous sommes en finale, rien d'autre n'est important.

En revanche, il y a énormément de choses à corriger si nous voulons être champion du monde.


----------



## plovemax (15 Octobre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> ... Le match est gagné. En sport et en particulier au rugby, seul le résultat compte.
> 
> ...



Tout le reste on s'en cague à se niveau de la compétition! Non? Désolé mais ce n'est pas nous qui sommes sélectionneurs, et ce n'est pas nous qui sommes sur le terrain.   :hein:

Alors murde : oui l'équipe de France de rugby est en finale, bon courage et bonne chance à eux.  Eux ils ont fait le boulot. Pas comme vous le vouliez, t'en pis pour vous. Dimanche en 8 c'est eux qui seront sur la pelouse de l'Eden Park, pour le meilleur ou pour le pire. Vous vous aurez votre cul au mieux sur un tabouret de bar au pire dans un fauteuil.

Allez les petits.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> Tout le reste on s'en cague à se niveau de la compétition! Non? Désolé mais ce n'est pas nous qui sommes sélectionneurs, et ce n'est pas nous qui sommes sur le terrain.   :hein:
> 
> Alors murde : oui l'équipe de France de rugby est en finale, bon courage et bonne chance à eux.  Eux ils ont fait le boulot. Pas comme vous le vouliez, t'en pis pour vous. Dimanche en 8 c'est eux qui seront sur la pelouse de l'Eden Park, pour le meilleur ou pour le pire. Vous vous aurez votre cul au mieux sur un tabouret de bar au pire dans un fauteuil.
> 
> Allez les petits.



Nous ne sommes pas sélectionneurs, Lièvremont pourra se flatter d'avoir connu deux finales de coupe du monde et a un plutôt très bon bilan avec l'équipe de France.

Ceci étant, certains de ses choix actuels restent incompréhensibles.

Parra à l'ouverture n'est qu'une option du jeu , ce n'est pas le jeu.

Regardons un peu les choses en face.

Maintenant, si nous battons la Nouvelle-Zélande ou l'Australie en finale sur une espèce de non-jeu, sûr que cela me fera mal aux tripes, mais qu'est ce que je serai heureux !


----------



## subsole (15 Octobre 2011)

J'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque, enfin c'est fait (pas la crise cardiaque). 
Je crois que c'est la plus moche demie-finale de toute l'histoire du rugby.  
On est en finale sans la manière, mais c'est sûr on va gagner ........ pourvu que les Blacks aient la chiasse dimanche.  
Allez les Petits !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

À bien y réfléchir, il n'y a eu que deux équipes capables de réduire le jeu gallois :

- les Bocks
- la France

Ce qui nous vaut une place en finale.


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2011)

A bien y réfléchir, les français n'ont rien réduit du tout (sauf peut-être dans le dernier quart d'heure). Les Gallois ont perdu sur leur manque de réussite au pied et leurs erreurs en touche, le seul point où les français leur ont été supérieurs.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Il est clair que du point de vue anglais, comme du point de vue gallois, pour ces deux équipes, il s'agit de leur plus mauvais match, et ceci, face à la France, avec la pression de matches à élimination directe avec une place en finale de coupe du monde en jeu.

OK, les français ont montré d'énormes faiblesses dans leur jeu, mais que dire des équipes adverses telles que l'Angleterre et le Pays de Galles ?

La France est en finale, et c'est une bonne chose.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h19 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> A bien y réfléchir, les français n'ont rien réduit du tout (sauf peut-être dans le dernier quart d'heure). Les Gallois ont perdu sur leur manque de réussite au pied et leurs erreurs en touche, le seul point où les français leur ont été supérieurs.



Tu fais bien de dire que les gallois ont perdu, parce qu'à écouter les uns et les autres, on croirait le contraire !

Si les gallois avaient été meilleurs sur ce match, ils l'auraient gagné.

Personne ne pourra rien pour eux.


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2011)

Je suis ravi d'avoir loupé les 75 premières minutes du match (j'ai juste vu la dernière pénalité ratée des Gallois).

Espérons que demain le jeu sera plus séduisant ; à vrai dire j'en doute un peu : j'imagine des Blacks empêtrés dans un jeu sans imagination, avec la pression sur le râble, face à des Australiens qui vont sortir les barbelés (comme ils l'ont fait contre les Sud-Africains).

Ce qui me chagrine est que mon équipe de coeur ne gagnera pas la Coupe du Monde (si même elle atteint la finale). Et je sais aussi que je ne serai pas pour le XV de France en finale. 

PS : Depuis les matchs de poule de notre équipe nationale, je repense à l'équipe d'Italie (de football) de 1982. Autant dire que je n'ai aucune envie de la voir gagner.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Je voudrais bien qu'on considère autrement ce match contre les gallois.

C'est une chose que de faire du beau jeu - et de point de vue, nous sommes frustrés - c'est autre chose que de gagner.

Dans n'importe quel jeu que je connais bien, handball et rugby, pour les avoir pratiqués, on gagne un match en étant offensif et on en gagne aussi en étant irréprochable en défense.

De ce point de vue, contre cette équipe de Galles, au passage, la meilleure défense de cette coupe du monde, nous avons été très bons en défense.

Certes, il y a quelques faits de jeu qui nous sont favorables, tant mieux, ce n'est pas toujours le cas.

Mais quoiqu'il en soit, tu ne peux pas comparer, bompi, cette équipe avec une équipe de football, en particulier d'Italie, Championne du Monde de la triche généralisée.

Le Rugby n'a rien à voir, de ce point de vue, avec le football, même si de temps à autre, notamment sous les mêlées anglaises ou argentines, ce sont de formidables tricheurs....


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2011)

Je crois que le sieur Bompi compare avec les footeux italiens de la grande époque non pour la triche, mais pour le fait de gagner des matchs sans jouer et en bétonnant à outrance...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Ce n'étaient pas les allemands ?

Quoiqu'il en soit, le rugby n'est pas le football que j'ai personnellement en horreur.


----------



## plovemax (15 Octobre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je voudrais bien qu'on considère autrement ce match contre les gallois.
> 
> C'est une chose que de faire du beau jeu - et de point de vue, nous sommes frustrés - c'est autre chose que de gagner.
> 
> Dans n'importe quel jeu que je connais bien, handball et rugby, pour les avoir pratiqués, on gagne un match en étant offensif et on en gagne aussi en étant irréprochable en défense.


Plusieurs fois l'expérience a été tentée dans plusieurs sports collectif de faire jouer une équipe d'attaquant contre une équipe de défenseur (ces termes étant à prendre au sens large). Quasi systématiquement les défenseurs ont gagnés.


Jmichel33 a dit:


> De ce point de vue, contre cette équipe de Galles, au passage, la meilleure défense de cette coupe du monde, nous avons été très bons en défense.
> 
> Certes, il y a quelques faits de jeu qui nous sont favorables, tant mieux, ce n'est pas toujours le cas.
> ..


Et même pour moi simple amateur de base ce match n'est pas plus moche que le 1/4 de 2007 face aux Blacks. Sauf qu'à l'époque un fait de jeu a permis un essai français sur un malentendu  Et à l'époque presque tout le monde criait au génie de nos joueurs!


Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ce n'étaient pas les allemands ?
> 
> ...


Aussi


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> Plusieurs fois l'expérience a été tentée dans plusieurs sports collectif de faire jouer une équipe d'attaquant contre une équipe de défenseur (ces termes étant à prendre au sens large). Quasi systématiquement les défenseurs ont gagnés.


Tu as raison : c'est toujours la meilleure défense qui gagne. C'est encore mieux quand, en plus, c'est la meilleure attaque 


> Et même pour moi simple amateur de base ce match n'est pas plus moche que le 1/4 de 2007 face aux Blacks. Sauf qu'à l'époque un fait de jeu a permis un essai français sur un malentendu  Et à l'époque presque tout le monde criait au génie de nos joueurs!


De mon côté j'étais désespéré.  Comme je l'avais été la fois d'avant.
En 2007 les Français ont sorti l'une des meilleures équipes de Nouvelle-Zélande (meilleure que l'actuelle, je dirais) au prix d'une défense héroïque.

On peut espérer que pour la finale le XV de France nous sorte quelques beaux mouvements. Passons aux pronostics :
- si c'est N-Z/France, je mise sur la France
- si c'est Aus/France, je mise sur l'Australie.

PS : pour mon aparté 1982/foot ce n'était effectivement pas pour la tricherie supposée de nos cousins transalpins mais pour leur formidable _catenaccio_ et le fait qu'ils aient pu se qualifier dans leur poule en n'ayant réalisé que trois matchs nuls (vraiment nuls...) Avant de gagner la coupe ! Quant aux Allemands, cette année-là leur gardien avait montré ses talents de chiropracteur fou.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2011)

Seul le résultat compte et l'Equipe de France est en finale ... bravo !
ps : vous me direz qu'en tant que belge j'en ai rinafoutt ... et c'est bien vrai !:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est une finale de coupe du monde. Peu importe blacks ou australiens, il nous faudra sortir un très gros match.

Quitte à choisir, je préfèrerais, au risque de contredire pas mal de monde, les australiens en finale.

Pour trois raisons.

La première est que les irlandais les ont battu dans cette compétition et la seconde c'est que l'Australie est un peu en fin de cycle et qu'ils auront du laisser des plumes contre les blacks dans leur match de demain. Quant à la troisième, nous avons une bien meilleure mêlée que les australiens.

Et puis il y en a une quatrième, c'est que quoiqu'il arrive, les Blacks marquent systématiquement 30 points à leurs adversaires. Si on peut gagner les australiens avec un système défensif à l'irlandaise et se contenter de cela, on ne pourra pas le faire contre les blacks où il nous faudra en plus de défendre, avoir d'autres concrétisations lorsqu'on est dans les 22 adverses.

En finale, dans un cas comme dans un autre, pour moi cela va se jouer sur un jeu d'occupation au pied.... et il ne m'étonnerait pas que Trinh Duc soit dans le 15 de départ....dans ces conditions.

Maintenant, Lièvremont est tellement étonnant sur ce coup.... qu'il faut s'attendre à tout. C'est d'ailleurs ce que doivent se dire, ce soir, les entraîneurs blacks et australiens :

Quel jeu vont jouer les français ? C'est vraiment la seule équipe au monde capable de jouer sur tous les registres mieux que les autres...

Un vrai casse-tête en somme.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis ravi d'avoir loupé les 75 premières minutes du match (j'ai juste vu la dernière pénalité ratée des Gallois).
> 
> Espérons que demain le jeu sera plus séduisant ; à vrai dire j'en doute un peu : j'imagine des Blacks empêtrés dans un jeu sans imagination, avec la pression sur le râble, face à des Australiens qui vont sortir les barbelés (comme ils l'ont fait contre les Sud-Africains).
> 
> ...



Tu dénigres. L'italie en 1982 ce fut avant tout la revanche de deux hommes : Rossi et Baerzot. Mais aussi la classe du jeune Bergomi et le talent (particulier) de Gentile. :love:

Cette équipe là méritait bien plus la Coupe que celle de 2006. :shit:

L'Argentine a été mauvaise (fin de cycle). Le Brésil avait seulement besoin d'un match nul. La Pologne a été surclassée. L'Allemagne n'avait pas été plus glorieuse dans son parcours (Allemagne-Autriche).


Pour revenir à l'Ovalie.

C'est de loin la demi-finale la plus moche qu'il m'est été donnée de voir. Lièvremont l'a lui-même reconnu.

Les Français ont été dominés mais la défense a tenu. Ils n'ont pas produit grand chose mais ce qu'ils ont fait, ils l'ont fait bien.

Le carton rouge était largement mérité. J'ai cru voir une prise de catch. Quand on rate autant de coup de pieds on rate son rendez-vous avec l'histoire. Aucun des boteurs gallois n'a mis ce supplément d'âme dans sa frappe qui aurait pu les envoyez en finale. La fébrilité était bien des deux côtés.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Il y a de nombreuses discussions sur le carton rouge.

Pourtant il ne devrait pas y en avoir !

L'arbitre n'a fait qu'appliquer la règle en l'occurrence !

Le problème est que tous les arbitres ne le jugent pas ainsi  ! Il n'y a pas si longtemps, dans le top14, cette faute était à peine sifflée, un carton jaune l'exception et le rouge rarissime.

Ce qui est en cause est bien l'extrême hétérogénéité des décisions d'arbitrage pour un geste qui peut ruiner la carrière d'un joueur.

La règle est pourtant assez claire. Et le rouge est indiscutable. Tout autre décision aurait revêtu un parfum de scandale.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Il y a de nombreuses discussions sur le carton rouge.
> 
> Pourtant il ne devrait pas y en avoir !
> 
> ...


Ça, tu l'as dans tous sports.

Il n'est pas facile d'obtenir une relative uniformité de l'arbitrage dans une même compétition, alors dans différents championnats... 

L'arbitre reste un être humain. Ce qu'on peut lui demander est d'être cohérent avec lui-même et constant dans le match. Après, aux joueurs de s'adapter.

Au foot, un arbitre trop à cheval sur la règle te pourrira un match aussi bien qu'un trop laxiste, parce qu'au fil du jeu il ne pourra plus tenir sur le même registre.

J'ai trouvé cet arbitre très compétent. Rien à redire, il n'a pas influé sur le résultat. Les équipes ont eu leur destin défini par leur jeu.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2011)

Personnellement, je l'ai trouvé assez moyen ! Mais il est vrai qu'il y a eu peu de situations compliquées à gérer.

Sur le placage cathédrale, il ne fait qu'appliquer la règle ! Il n'y aucune interprétation possible.

Sur tout le reste, il y a tout de même des erreurs, dont l'une aurait pu avoir de conséquences autrement plus terribles si la pénalité avait été réussie.

Quelques mêlées n'ont pas été très bien arbitrées, mais c'est le lot commun en ce moment. Quelques prises de balle en touche côté français n'ont pas été très claires, mais il y a eu la même chose côté gallois.

Sur l'action de la fin de la première mi-temps, lorsque les français sont à quelques mètres de l'en-but gallois, le hors jeu de la défense galloise est flagrant (mais je pense qu'instinctivement il s'agit d'une compensation au carton rouge). En seconde mi-temps, Duseautoir part en percussion et passe au sol , idem, les gallois qui lui reprennent le ballon sont hors jeu.

Mais le plus grave étant que Nicolas MAS ne commet aucune faute ! Si ce n'est que l'arbitre considère qu'il y a un ruck de formé. Mais dans ce cas, le joueur au sol n'a plus le droit de jouer le ballon et doit le lâcher ! Il commet par ailleurs un en-avant au sol !

Au départ de l'action, il y a effectivement un ruck de formé. Mais au moment où Nicolas MAS cherche à s'emparer du ballon où sont les joueurs qui forment ce ruck ? Il n'y en avait plus à la suite des déblayages, et dès lors le ballon pouvait être joué par Nicolas MAS qui, de toutes façons n'était pas hors jeu, venant de l'arrière.

En outre, tous les joueurs gallois placés devant, n'étant plus dans le ruck, se trouvaient complètement hors jeu.

Sur cette action, l'arbitre aurait du laisser Nicolas MAS s'emparer du ballon et même siffler une pénalité contre le joueur gallois au sol jouant le ballon alors qu'il aurait du le lâcher.

Pour moi il n'y a aucun doute à ce que l'arbitre commet une faute en sanctionnant Nicolas MAS, et cela aurait pu donner une autre finale si le Pays de Galles avait réussi la pénalité de quelques centimètres puisque le ballon passe juste au-dessous du poteau.

Pour gagner il faut de la chance, et on n'en a pas lorsqu'on perd. La Chance est une composante essentielle du jeu.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2011)

Ben on n'a pas vu la même chose. Pour moi MAS intervient fautivement depuis le côté et pas de l'arrière, d'ailleurs il se le reproche aussitôt. Je n'ai pas entendu non plus les commentateurs crier au scandale.

Pas simple. Dès qu'il y a possibilité d'interprétations on est bien obligé de s'en remettre à la décision de l'arbitre.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

J'ai regardé un résumé hier soir : on a quand même l'impression que, avant que Mas n'intervienne, le joueur gallois joue la balle au sol (elle lui échappe presque, il la ramène vers lui puis la repousse un peu).
Bah ! derrière ça, Halfpenny loupe de peu sa pénalité...

Pour le plaquage cathédrale, la règle a été appliquée. _Dura lex sed lex_...

Je suis assez épaté par le chiffre de la possession de balle : 66% pour les Gallois, à 14. On peut dire qu'ils ont été valeureux. Et maladroits.

Apparemment, Parra a été bon dans le jeu (en plus des pénalités).
Si on retrouve les Néo-Zélandais en finale, ça devrait être un match Parra-Cruden à l'ouverture : deux gars au petit gabarit qui osent et qui ont du caractère. J'aime bien et l'un et l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben on n'a pas vu la même chose. Pour moi MAS intervient fautivement depuis le côté et pas de l'arrière, d'ailleurs il se le reproche aussitôt. Je n'ai pas entendu non plus les commentateurs crier au scandale.
> 
> Pas simple. Dès qu'il y a possibilité d'interprétations on est bien obligé de s'en remettre à la décision de l'arbitre.



Tu as raison s'il s'agit d'un ruck. Mais en l'espèce si tu analyses bien depuis de départ de cette action, s'il y en avait un au départ, ce qui est indiscutable, il ne pouvait plus y en avoir faute de joueurs liés !

Un seul joueur du ruck initial subsistait, il s'agissait d'un joueur plaqué au sol qui tenait encore le ballon. Dès lors, tout joueur non hors jeu pouvait le jouer et Nicolas MAS était celui-là. Il vient bien de l'arrière mais se positionne latéralement pour se saisir du ballon, en réalité il vient dans le dos du joueur qui était au sol couché de côté. Moi, je veux bien tout ce qu'on veut, mais s'il y a une faute, elle est celle du joueur au sol en dehors de toute autre considération, ruck ou non.

Quant à l'attitude de Nicolas MAS, elle indique simplement qu'il sait que l'arbitre siffle contre lui. Au rugby, un joueur ne discute jamais les décisions de l'arbitre , seul le capitaine peut le faire. La question est d'ailleurs posée et l'arbitre répond en français que le ruck était toujours formé. À la lecture des images, ce fait n'est plus possible ! Un ruck n'est formé que s'il y a des joueurs, or il n'y en avait plus, car seuls comptent les joueurs sur leurs appuis, et avant l'arrivée de Nicolas MAS, il n'y en avait plus.

Quant aux commentateurs, ne compte pas sur CJP de TF1, ses commentaires sont abominables. On m'a dit, car je n'ai pas regardé l'émission, que cela avait été évoqué dans "Jour de Coupe du Monde" sur Canal+, précisant qu'il ne pouvait plus y avoir un ruck dans ces conditions d'une part, et que le joueur gallois restant au sol commettait deux fautes : continuer de jouer le ballon et commettre un en-avant.

Il est vrai que cela n'a pas eu de conséquence.

Je pense enfin que si le geste du capitaine gallois a été justement sanctionné, ce geste et non la sanction, a eu des conséquences terribles pour le bon déroulement de ce match.

Si je me mets à la place de l'arbitre - place que je connais bien, car je l'ai été - mettre un carton rouge en 1/2 finale de coupe du monde après 18 minutes de jeu, pèse nécessairement dans la psychologie. Il sait que certains arbitres auraient pu arbitrer autrement : entre émettre un avertissement verbal et donner un carton jaune. Le fait aussi qu'il s'agissait du capitaine gallois n'est sans doute pas étranger à la couleur du carton, sans compter que Vincent Clerc est un joueur respecté par toutes les équipes et dans le monde du rugby en général, y compris chez les anglais, pour qui il représente l'ailier idéal.

Il faut savoir aussi  que ce sont les arrières en général qui ont été à l'origine de la sanction d'un placage cathédrale, et que cette règle a été demandée par les joueurs eux-mêmes à l'IRB.

Je pense que toute la psychologie de la partie a été influencée par ce placage cathédrale.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h12 ----------




bompi a dit:


> J'ai regardé un résumé hier soir : on a quand même l'impression que, avant que Mas n'intervienne, le joueur gallois joue la balle au sol (elle lui échappe presque, il la ramène vers lui puis la repousse un peu).
> Bah ! derrière ça, Halfpenny loupe de peu sa pénalité...
> 
> Pour le plaquage cathédrale, la règle a été appliquée. _Dura lex sed lex_...
> ...



Pour ce qui concerne la pénalité infligée à la France, il est clair que le joueur au sol continue de jouer le ballon, ce qui est interdit s'il y a ruck. Comme il n'y a plus de ruck de constitué - à mon sens - il commet un en-avant. Nicolas MAS est sur ses appuis...

J'ai en mémoire les mêmes % de possession de ballon du match Pays-de-Galles / Afrique du Sud où les gallois ont pris possession du ballon sans marquer, et avec le même score étriqué que le match de la 1/2 finale.

J'ai tout de même toujours annoncé que le Pays de Galles possédait une grosse équipe capable d'être Championne du Monde, ils était même dans mon esprit les favoris de ce match contre la France. 

En dehors de la satisfaction d'avoir gagné ce match, ce qui signifie que les gallois n'ont pas inscrit les points, je considère que l'équipe de France a réalisé une prestation en défense absolument remarquable. Elle prend un essai par une erreur de placement de 50 cm de notre seconde ligne à la sortie d'un jeu au sol et c'est tout comme erreur.

Nous méritons pleinement cette place en finale pour avoir battu " aux points" l'équipe de Galles qui est, faut-il le rappeler, la meilleure défense de cette coupe du Monde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h22 ----------

Maintenant, avant de penser à la finale qui, de toutes façons sera compliquée pour les français, il y a l'autre 1/2 finale Blacks contre les Wallabies.

À vrai dire, m'intéresse sur ce match, celui des obscurs, celui des secondes lignes :

Richie MacCaw pour les Blacks et David Pokok pour les australiens... et du rôle que va jouer l'arbitre dans les rucks où chacun accuse l'autre de tricher.

Au-delà, ce qui va se passer à l'ouverture (une fois que les uns et les autres se seront employés à ralentir la sortie du ballon) est aussi digne d'intérêt : en absence de Dan Carter, les blacks ont mis Cruden à l'ouverture et bien évidemment on va retrouver l'ennemi public N° 1 des néo-zélandais, à savoir Quade Cooper qui comme tous les 1/2 d'ouverture de cette compétition, à l'exception notable de Parra (!) sont plutôt, pour le moment, passés à côté de leur sujet.

Voilà pour moi les deux clés de ce match : les deuxièmes lignes et les 1/2 d'ouverture.

Dans la logique des choses, l'Australie devrait remporter cette confrontation, ceci étant, ils n'ont toujours pas joué à leur niveau, ont paru quelque peu usés sur la compétition.

Les Blacks joueront chez eux et surtout, ont été quasiment exemplaires depuis le début de cette coupe du monde, sachant qu'ils ont perdu des joueurs essentiels, et en particulier Dan Carter, leur métronome.

Quant à la France, elle a perdu tous ses matches confrontée à l'Australie, dont une sévère au Stade de France, n'ayant toujours pas trouvé de solution, alors que l'Irlande a démontré que l'Australie est prenable ; et pour ce qui concerne les Blacks, c'est psychologiquement la meilleure chance de la France d'être Championne du Monde.

Mais en finale, c'est toujours particulier. Nous en avons perdu déjà deux, l'une contre les Blacks, l'autre contre les australiens, souhaitons que le troisième soit la bonne contre l'une de ces deux équipes.


----------



## fpoil (16 Octobre 2011)

En tout cas cela envoie sévère... ouch... c'est un autre monde... à toute "blinde" partout sur le terrain


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

Ah la la. Étant au boulot, j'en suis réduit à rafraîchir la page de l'É****e... 

Ça a l'air bien comme tout :love:


----------



## fpoil (16 Octobre 2011)

Pas cher payé pour les australiens... mais va falloir qu'il joue chez les blacks pour espérer un peu...


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ah la la. Étant au boulot, j'en suis réduit à rafraîchir la page de l'É****e...
> 
> Ça a l'air bien comme tout :love:


Pareil 
En plus celui qui écrit les commentaires se la joue un max, c'est crispant. Mais bon, on arrive à suivre.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Pareil
> En plus celui qui écrit les commentaires se la joue un max, c'est crispant. Mais bon, on arrive à suivre.


En effet. Ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour avoir l'air professionnel.

Bon. Finale N-Z/Fra. Je pense que je ne regarderai pas le match, ou alors avec un cardiologue expérimenté et outillé (défibrillateur et tout ça) à mes côtés.

En tout cas, les Blacks n'ont marqué qu'un essai et que vingt points.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Grand match de rugby qui s'est joué sur l'agressivité dans les rucks.

La victoire des Blacks est d'une logique imparable à ce jeu. Comme attendu la mêlée australienne reste de très bas niveau et c'est sur ce secteur de jeu, avec les barbelés que les blacks ont mis en défense que cela s'est joué. La victoire aurait même du être plus large encore si les néo-zélandais avaient encore Carter pour marquer des pénalités.

Sur cette demie-finale, Richie McCaw a fait un match énorme, en revanche Quad Cooper a été l'ombre de lui-même, quant à la troisième ligne australienne, elle n'a fait qu' écoper en permanence les fuites de la première ligne.

Pour la France qui n'a jamais cherché à gagner ses matches, mais à ne pas les perdre, le message est clair :

- une conquête du ballon exemplaire en mêlée et en touche
- de la hargne violente au sol
- la charnière centrale doit être largement renforcée.

et le reste suivra.

Sinon, on se fait croquer tout cru contre ces Blacks.


----------



## plovemax (16 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Pareil
> En plus celui qui écrit les commentaires se la joue un max, c'est crispant. Mais bon, on arrive à suivre.



Si c'est le même qui faisait une faute d'orthographe et de français par phrase hier dans les commentaires post-match... :rateau: 

Sur ce match, mon sentiment est celui d'un match à sens unique.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

L'Éq...... : ils y connaissent quelque chose au rugby ?????!!!!


:rateau::rateau::râteau:

Ceci étant, c'est un sport difficile à commenter...

CJP a encore balancé des énormités sur cette 1/2 finale que cela devient presque risible.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2011)

L'était costaux le match. :rateau:

Bon. Les NZ ont peur des Français. On est leur bête noire. Ils ne savent jamais comment ça va tourner. En plus cette année, même nous on nage dans le brouillard concernant cette équipe. 

Cruden on ne le voit pas beaucoup. La bonne nouvelle est que Weepu ce n'est pas Parra. 

Tout est possible, surtout l'impensable.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec toi.

Ceci étant, la France possède ce qu'il faut dans son jeu (souvenez-vous des 20 premières minutes contre les Blacks en match de poule) pour gagner la finale.

Si on admet - je ne sais plus qui l'a dit, mais cela me semble juste - que la France n'a joué ses matches pour ne pas les perdre ; alors il faut bien se rendre à l'évidence que nous possédons d'autres options de jeu autrement plus convaincantes.

Passons vraiment à l'attaque sur les rucks, au centre et aux lignes arrières, et nous verrons que nous pouvons battre les blacks en étant complètement inaccessibles.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'était costaux le match. :rateau:
> 
> Bon. Les NZ ont peur des Français. On est leur bête noire. Ils ne savent jamais comment ça va tourner. En plus cette année, même nous on nage dans le brouillard concernant cette équipe.
> 
> ...


D'un match à l'autre c'est variable : contre l'Argentine, c'est lui qui enquille les points assez aisément.

Je pense que les Néo-Zélandais auraient vraiment préféré jouer les Gallois en finale, plutôt qu'une équipe capable de tout et son contraire. Vous vous laissez pousser la moustache, vous ?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Vous vous laissez pousser la moustache, vous ?



Pas le temps.


----------



## plovemax (16 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> ... Vous vous laissez pousser la moustache, vous ?



J'peux pas je l'ai depuis des années...


----------



## momo-fr (16 Octobre 2011)

plovemax a dit:


> J'peux pas je l'ai depuis des années...


Moi itou   

Bon, ces Blacks on va les bouffer tout cru à moins que ne ce soit l'inverse qui arrive.


----------



## fpoil (16 Octobre 2011)

Un autre barbu 

Rationnel : sur ce que l'on a vu depuis le début du tournoi, on a aucune chance mais... cette équipe de France est la plus chanceuse des équipes de France que j'ai pu suivre... alors...

Bon souvenir 87 sauf la finale...étudiant... les ptits dejs croissant pastis avec mes potes rugbymen

On a jamais gagné de finale (jamais 2 sans 3) mais on est la bête noire des Blacks en coupe du monde (jamais 2 sans 3)...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)

Je reste sur la position qui consiste à dire que cette équipe de France a joué tous ses matches pour ne pas les perdre.

La question est de savoir si cette équipe est capable d'élever son jeu dans un système clairement offensif et pour gagner.

La réponse est OUI.

Il y a quinze bonnes minutes (sur 80) dans un match où l'enjeu consistait surtout à ne pas le gagner, pour ne pas se retrouver premier de la poule, contre précisément l'équipe de Nouvelle Zélande où nous avons non seulement joué à un niveau exceptionnel, mais en plus où nous avons posé de sérieux soucis aux Blacks.
Il y a également le match contre l'Angleterre qui loin d'être parfait, constitue tactiquement, un excellent point d'appui.
Et quoiqu'on en dise, le match contre le Pays de Galles a révélé notre capacité à défendre contre une équipe très joueuse.

Ce que nous pouvons donc espérer raisonnablement, c'est que l'équipe de France se mette (enfin ?!) à jouer offensivement. Et si ce jeu offensif passe, nous serons Champion du Monde.

La première 1/2 heure de ce match devrait nous renseigner....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

Selon sud-ouest de ce matin, 87% des néo-zélandais votant sur le site Rugby Heaven pensent que les Blacks seront sacrés Champions du Monde dimanche.

Chez les bookmakers, la victoire de la N-Z ne vous rapportera que 8 centimes pour un dollar n-z.

Dans la rue, les gens paraissent complètement interloqués lorsqu'on leur dit que les Blacks sont susceptibles de perdre ce match.

Quant à Lièvremont, ses déclarations devant la Presse sont autant de foulages de gueule à l'image de l'ancien entraîneur de l'équipe de France de Handball, dont on sait qu'ils sont amis.

87% ce n'est pas l'unanimité (13% des n-Z pensent que la France peut gagner ce match) et le staff n-z est plutôt prudent.

Ce qui me réjouit c'est que je sais que le sort d'un match n'est jamais joué et c'est aussi que stratégiquement si j'étais entraîneur black, je ne saurais pas trop quelles options tactiques prendre face à la France, qui si elle se met à jouer offensivement, posera des problèmes insurmontables.

J'avais dit que la composition de l'équipe de France face aux Blacks dans les matches de poule était l'équipe type retenue par Lièvremont. 

Avec cette équipe nous avons perdu contre les Blacks (normal, aucun enjeu pour nous), contre les Tongas (pas d'une gravité considérable surtout en prenant en considération ce qu'il faut corriger), mais gagné contre l'Angleterre en 1/4 de finale de coupe du Monde et gagné contre les Gallois en 1/2. En soi, le bilan de cette équipe, à l'exception de la plaisanterie contre les Tongas, est un bon bilan.

Je n'ai donc pas été surpris de voir à nouveau cette équipe reconduite en finale contre les Blacks.

Toute la question est de savoir si l'équipe de France et cette composition de joueurs possèdent des ressources offensives.

Si tel est le cas, comme je le pense ou comme je l'espère, cela donne raison à la prudence du staff black ET aux 13% de néo-zélandais qui ont voté pour la victoire de la France.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2011)

Si la France gagne, il faudra profiter du moment de stupeur générale pour courir très vite à l'avion.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

"Seuls contre tous !"

En rugby, cela peut décupler les forces. Cela permet à notre équipe de se resserrer !

C'est un jeu. Rien qu'un jeu.

Si nous gagnons contre les Blacks dimanche - et à bien y réfléchir, nous sommes bien la seule équipe au monde à pouvoir le faire, non seulement parce que nous sommes qualifiés, mais aussi parce que techniquement, c'est bien le cas - nous allons briser tous les espoirs de tout un peuple néo-zélandais qui s'y croit déjà.

Comme dit Lièvremont, les gens ont mauvaise mémoire. Si nous jouons comme nous avons déjà joué quelques 20 minutes contre ces mêmes Blacks, en empruntant le jeu debout et pénétrant des Bocks, la rigueur défensive des anglais et la vitesse des australiens... les Blacks perdront ce match.

Il y a quelque chose que les Blacks ont et que nous avons moins, c'est la force physique lors des rucks (encore que nous avons tout de même de sérieux arguments aussi) - et c'est sûr que les N-Z nous entraîneront sur ce terrain là ; en revanche il y a quelque chose que nous avons et que les Blacks n'ont pas à force de jouer sur un mode analytique, c'est que nous sommes à peu près la seule équipe à combiner la technique individuelle avec la compréhension du jeu.

Analyse contre Synthèse du jeu, voilà de quoi il est réellement question dimanche.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2011)

Reste plus qu'à enlever les les moufles, car les ballons de récupérations ferons mal comme à chaque fois.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

Certes, le jeu au pied n'est pas, ou plus exactement n'a pas été pour le moment, notre point fort. 

Mais cela peut se corriger, surtout face à une défense qui joue très alignée et très regroupée.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2011)

Superbe documentaire de Canal+ "Tangata, l'âme du rugby néo-zélandais" qui décrit et explique les spécificités du rugby néo-zélandais, incomparables aux autres.

Cela explique sans doute, pourquoi les Blacks gagnent leur matches en plus grand nombre que toutes les autres équipes.

Au classement IRB, ils restent 1er, quant à l'équipe de France, nous sommes remontés à la 3è place... devant l'Afrique du sud 4è.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Octobre 2011)

C'est le grand jour......rdv à 10H00 pour assister à notre premier sacre, on y croit ! :love:


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Octobre 2011)

Dans un bar au fin fond de la Malaisie.... 
Entouré de quelques français et de plein d'anglophones...
Le match sera aussi dans la salle......
Allez les bleus!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Moi je suis avec des irlandais du sud-ouest...depuis hier soir... c'est vous dire que la bière coule comme une rivière.

Quel que soit le résultat, nous devons faire un grand match.

Dès l'entame il faut détruire McCaw dans le premier ruck, monopoliser le ballon et concrétiser notre occupation dans les 22.

En mêlée, on a de quoi faire face aux danseuses d'en face.

À l'arrière c'est pareil.

Le jeu va se jouer au centre. C'est là où le petit Parra et le grand Mermoz peuvent nous sortir un jeu d'enfer, à condition que le ballon sorte propre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Octobre 2011)

bref... "yaka" "fokon" quoi...




L


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Octobre 2011)

joli, l'essai neo-z sur la touche, ils se sont fait avoir comme des bleus, les blancs...

(mais quelle erreur de Palisson (?) d'avoir voulu rattraper cette touche... )

 ces neo-z ne semblent pas encore libérés, tout est encore possible...


----------



## momo-fr (23 Octobre 2011)

Hé bé, tout ça pour ça dégouté je suis, même si les bleus en blancs ont bien joué, il leur à manqué Para imparable du coup !!! :rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Octobre 2011)

bon, tout est bien qui finit bien...
les AB ont enfin eu leur coupe, et les Bleus n'ont pas été ridicules, loin de là, les neo-z s'en tirent bien !


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2011)

Mué. D'habitude je ne dis rien mais la ça me semble un peu trop flagrant...
J'ai renoncé à compter le nombre de pénalités oubliées par Môssieu Joubert à l'encontre des Blacks pour leur 'attitude' dans les rucks.

Sans nous donner la victoire pour autant ça aurait peut-être changé la physionomie du match en général et de la deuxième mi-temps en particulier; parce que la au vu du score on se croirait presque au foot, chacun dans l'attente des tirs au but.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Octobre 2011)

Comme quoi on aurait pu gagner une finale qu'on ne méritait pas...
Et même un néozélandais n'aurait rien eu à y redire...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Cette victoire Black est logique sur l'ensemble de cette compétition. Sur ce point, rien à dire, les Blacks méritent d'être champion du monde, c'est la meilleure équipe actuelle et c'est très bien.

En revanche, l'arbitrage de "monsieur joubert" est tout simplement une *honte.*

Une honte pour le jeu où depuis au moins 4 ans, on DOIT privilégier une sortie de balle rapide et SANCTIONNER le ou les joueurs qui au sol continuent de ralentir le jeu , une honte pour cette victoire Black, une honte pour le rugby.

Monsieur JOUBERT doit être sanctionné sévèrement pour ce deux poids deux mesures absolument inacceptable au rugby.

J'ai au moins compté 9 pénalités non sifflées dont pour être juste une seule aurait du être contre la France, et 8 à son profit. Ce déséquilibre est inacceptable.

Bravo à cette équipe de France qui a joué à son niveau et qui, notamment en seconde mi-temps surclasse complètement les Blacks.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Comme quoi on aurait pu gagner une finale qu'on ne méritait pas...
> Et même un néozélandais n'aurait rien eu à y redire...



En quoi ne la méritions-nous pas ? :mouais:

On n'a pas triché en demi. Ce n'est pas de notre faute si les Gallois ne savaient pas tirer. D'ailleurs, ils n'ont pas été plus brillants à ce registre contre les Australiens. 

La France a gagné honnêtement sa place en finale. Elle y a fait un très grand match, même si cela n'a pas suffit.

Ce types peuvent être fier de ce qu'ils ont réalisé. On a eu des équipes plus "glamour" qui se sont vautrées bien avant la finale, des équipes plus "étincelantes" qui se sont vautrées en Finale.

J'espère que ça servira de leçon pour la suite.

Maintenant, si tu veux parler de morale, bien que ça n'a rien à faire là-dedans, je te dirais que les Blacks méritaient leur coupe du monde sur l'ensemble du tournois, mais que les Néo-zélandais qui sifflaient nos tireurs et les torchons qui leurs servent de journaux ne méritaient rien de bon.

Quittons ce petit pays peuplé de tant de petites gens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------

@michel33 : l'arbitrage "fait maison" est sans doute ce qui manque encore à la France pour être championne du monde.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En quoi ne la méritions-nous pas ? :mouais:



J'ai pas lu son post comme ça mais plutôt "que soit-disant on ne méritait pas".


----------



## bokeh (23 Octobre 2011)

Yep, c'est c'que j'ai compris aussi...


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Mué. D'habitude je ne dis rien mais la ça me semble un peu trop flagrant...
> J'ai renoncé à compter le nombre de pénalités oubliées par Môssieu Joubert à l'encontre des Blacks pour leur 'attitude' dans les rucks.
> 
> Sans nous donner la victoire pour autant ça aurait peut-être changé la physionomie du match en général et de la deuxième mi-temps en particulier; parce que la au vu du score on se croirait presque au foot, chacun dans l'attente des tirs au but.


Une lointaine conséquence de la révocation de l'Édit de Nantes... 

J'ai vu une mi-temps et il m'a quand même semblé que des Français aussi auraient pu être sanctionnés sur ce même problème, et ne l'ont pas été. Pas autant, certes, mais un peu quand même. M.Joubert, on le voit souvent (dans le Tri-Nations ou le Super XV) et il est assez laxiste en général. Reste que l'arbitrage n'a pas joué en défaveur des hôtes, c'est sûr.

Par ailleurs, question tirs au but, ça n'a pas trop marché d'un côté comme de l'autre. Il y avait du vent ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, _All Black rulez_ et je suis content.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Mr Joubert n'a pas été laxiste ! 

Il n'a pas appliqué les règles en ce qui concerne le jeu à terre.

Ensuite, c'est deux poids deux mesures pour la même faute : simples remontrances répétées quand il s'agit d'une faute black, et pénalité si ce sont les français.

Je suis désolé, mais 9 situations d'arbitrage sont dans ce cas. Ce n'est donc pas une simple erreur de jugement.

Il n'y a même pas d'interprétation possible !

En revanche, le Président des arbitres à l'IRB, qui est néo-zélandais au passage, va probablement avoir à rendre des comptes, et sérieusement.

Je connais quelques entraîneurs, notamment auprès des jeunes, qui vont nécessairement poser la questions aux Fédérations.

Comment doit-on jouer au sol ? Parce que là, on ne comprend plus.

La volonté affichée de l'IRB est clairement - c'est tout de même dans le texte - de faciliter la sortie du ballon dans les rucks, par les règles qui sont en vigueur depuis près de 3 ans, et auxquelles il a fallu s'habituer.

Dans quelles conditions cet arbitre a très clairement arbitré autrement ?

Ce n'est pas du laxisme. C'est un vrai scandale et une honte entachant ce titre.

J'ai mal pour le rugby.


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2011)

Ce qu'il faut relever : ça a été un très grand match !

François TD a été magistral, et manifestement, il y avait un contrat sur Parra, ce qui a probablement été la plus grosse erreur des Blacks... 

La troisième ligne a démontré un savoir faire et une motivation qu'on avait pas vu depuis très longtemps, et en p^lus on a battu les Anglais : bref, une très belle coupe du monde.

L'arbitrage : ça fait partie du jeu et c'est comme ça. Je pense qu'il manquait d'objectivité et c'est dommage, mais ça n'explique pas tout. En revanche, on a vu les Blacks à leur niveau : c'est une très bonne équipe, prenable avec des hauts et des bas, comme toute les autres. En gros, Lièvremont ne se serait pas entêté à ne pas faire jouer François, les matchs auraient certainement eu plus d'emphase et de marche en avant, d'autant que Yachvili a été inexistant, et qu'un Parra eu certainement développé plus de jeu en demi d'ouverture... mais bon, c'est fait, et c'est bien fait ! Bravo l'EDF, Bravo les blacks !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai pas lu son post comme ça mais plutôt "que soit-disant on ne méritait pas".



Effectivement, à la relecture ça marche aussi. 

D'accord avec JMichel33. L'arbitre a clairement favorisé les Néo-zélandais dans ces phases de jeu, particulièrement McCaw. A croire qu'il y a une règles pour tous et une règle pour lui.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

la(n)guille a dit:


> L'arbitrage : ça fait partie du jeu et c'est comme ça. Je pense qu'il manquait d'objectivité et c'est dommage, mais ça n'explique pas tout.



Ce Mr Joubert est un arbitre parfaitement imbécile qui en ne sanctionnant pas les joueurs au sol a commis une faute contre le jeu.

C'est cela qui est inacceptable.

Et cela explique le score de ce match

Car si je fais le compte des pénalités évidentes non sifflées (il a même eu le culot de remplacer une pénalité par une mêlée) nous en sommes à 8, dont la moitié dans les 30 mètres. Compte tenu de la physionomie du match, cet arbitre a pesé anormalement sur le sort de ce match. C'est vraiment une honte, mais un détail en comparaison de l'orientation de son arbitrage à l'opposé de ce qui est enseigné tous les jours aux joueurs de rugby, mais aussi de la volonté de l'IRB de garantir le plus possible une sortie rapide du ballon.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Octobre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Mué. D'habitude je ne dis rien mais la ça me semble un peu trop flagrant...
> J'ai renoncé à compter le nombre de pénalités oubliées par Môssieu Joubert à l'encontre des Blacks pour leur 'attitude' dans les rucks.



+1 

Beau match des Français, il y a des moments où les Blacks ont doutés, ils n'arrivaient pas à mettre en place leur jeu et l'arbitrage a été partial....Honte à Mac Caw et à toutes les fautes qu'il  commis, non pénalisées.. Je suis triste pour les bleus, ils la méritaient vraiment cette victoire surtout avec un match où ils ont été à 100% tout le long.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

Les réactions au sujet de l'arbitrage de Joubert sont à la mesure du scandale :

http://www.sudouest.fr/2011/10/23/c...que-sur-wikipedia-et-facebook-534604-5085.php

et c'est la plus "light". Vous pouvez consulter l'archivage sur Wikipédia, c'est extrêmement violent.

Si Lièvremont s'est engagé à ne rien dire, quelques joueurs français ont bien déclaré publiquement leur totale incompréhension quant aux décisions de l'arbitre... D'autres vont plus loin et parlent très clairement de corruption.

J'ai vu l'analyse de Jour de Coupe du Monde sur Canal+, c'est suffisamment éloquent et explicite.

Certes, les Blacks peuvent bien être champions du monde pour l'ensemble de leur uvre, mais ce match a été clairement volé. Ce sont même les joueurs qui le disent. Et en tant que tel, il y aura des suites.

Nous sommes au rugby, et pas au football.....


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Effectivement, à la relecture ça marche aussi.
> 
> D'accord avec JMichel33. L'arbitre a clairement favorisé les Néo-zélandais dans ces phases de jeu, particulièrement McCaw. A croire qu'il y a une règles pour tous et une règle pour lui.


De fait, ça fait un moment que l'on dit ça au sujet de McCaw.

Il aurait peut-être mieux valu avoir M.Rolland. Reste que passer les pénalités, ça aide aussi à gagner les matchs (ce n'est pas le XV gallois qui me contredira...)


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> De fait, ça fait un moment que l'on dit ça au sujet de McCaw.
> 
> Il aurait peut-être mieux valu avoir M.Rolland. Reste que passer les pénalités, ça aide aussi à gagner les matchs (ce n'est pas le XV gallois qui me contredira...)



Ouai. Mais quand ton botteur est dégommé par le même McCaw, ça n'aide pas non plus.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> De fait, ça fait un moment que l'on dit ça au sujet de McCaw.


 Mc Caw is a cheat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZB9TuTJ9UY&t=35s


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Octobre 2011)

J'ai trouvé les Français en général et Thierry Dusautoir bien en retrait quand il s'agissait de indiquer à l'arbitre des fautes qu'ils avaient remarqués, alors que les Blacks se gênaient peu...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Octobre 2011)

j'y croyais tant la domination et la combativité des français étaient supérieures surtout durant la seconde mi temps.

Concernant l'arbitrage ... no comment ... mais je reste persuadé que l'arbitrage a été trop approximatif notamment la mêlée et les phases de ruck.

content parce que notre équipe a été au delà de mes espérances en qualité, pour le coup ils ont démontré un excellent état d'esprit, et je trouve cela fondateur pour le prochain VI nation et pour les futures tournées, 

enfin je n'ai pas été très impréssionné par les AB ni même par l'ensemble des nations de l'hémisphère sud que nous craignons tant (sauf pour l'Argentine qui est encore sous estimée par rapport à un superbe niveau de jeu)

et puis je tient aussi à saluer encore des équipes comme celles du Canada qui ont fait bonne figure bien que majoritairement composée d'amateurs.

de toute manière le petit (6ans) se met au rugby... et rien que pour cela ce fut une excellente coupe du monde


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2011)

C'est vrai que le macaw est toujours limite. Le problème c'est le coté de la limite


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2011)

J'ai bien aimé ce que racontait Laporte à son sujet, ce soir.

Quant aux AB... On sait que les Français peuvent mettre à mal toute équipe et on sait aussi qu'une finale, c'est un brin particulier : pression, enjeu tout ça. Donc, que les Blacks aient été peu convaincants en finale ne peut pas étonner. Ne pas reconnaître qu'ils ont fait une très bonne coupe du monde est un peu sévère (et pourtant je les trouve moins bons qu'en 2007...)

Pour les Argentins : ils m'ont encore une fois bien plu, dans l'engagement, le courage et le collectif, mais pas seulement ; ils ont des joueurs de grand talent (dans toutes les lignes). J'étais un peu étonné que Martín Bustos Moyano ne soit pas convié à la fête.


----------



## naas (23 Octobre 2011)

J'ai trouve l'essai des blacks très bon. Une combinaison très type foot américain. On devrait la retrouver dans notre douce contrée sous peu.


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2011)

Oui, c'est une bonne mise en pratique d'une tactique éudiée à l'entraînement.


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 


est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un lien pr télécharger la finale, ou l'aurait télécharger et a un moyen de me la passer. 



Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

naas a dit:


> J'ai trouve l'essai des blacks très bon. Une combinaison très type foot américain. On devrait la retrouver dans notre douce contrée sous peu.



Oui c'est effectivement une bonne combinaison, mais qui ne marche pas si l'arbitre considère que le joueur intérieur est "bloqué" par un joueur adverse, pour l'empêcher d'intervenir en créant ce boulevard, ce qui est manifestement le cas. Au Handball, c'est possible, mais au Rugby, on ne peut pas faire écran, encore que cela se discute lorsque le ballon est quasiment à la même hauteur ainsi que le joueur. Ceci étant, il y a un placage raté de Nicolas Mas sur son homologue, mais Mas est placé à l'extérieur, dont nécessairement il part avec un temps de retard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h43 ----------




naas a dit:


> C'est vrai que le macaw est toujours limite. Le problème c'est le coté de la limite



Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec ce qu'on raconte sur ce joueur. Ce n'est pas le joueur, quelqu'un soit qui fait les règles.

Ce match, et oui en particulier celui-ci, pose un grave problème d'arbitrage qui ne se résoudra que s'il y a des sanctions exemplaires contre un arbitrage que certains n'hésitent pas à qualifier de corrompu.

À constater le nombre de fautes non sanctionnées sur ce match, c'est un commencement de début de présomption qu'il y a eu, effectivement corruption de cet arbitre.

Ce que j'ai constaté aussi, c'est un trio arbitral qui ne se parle quasiment jamais... de là à dire que Joubert ne  répondait jamais quant aux fautes signalées par les deux arbitres latéraux?

Quid des deux placages haut et de deux hors jeu de la ligne de défense entière black dans les 22 m ?
Cela aura été nécessairement signalé par les arbitres latéraux.

Que dire de l'arbitrage des mêlées ? Que dire des trois passages à vide non sanctionnés ? Et bien évidemment des fautes en nombre dans la zone plaqueur plaqué, qui à l'exception d'une seule, a été sanctionnées contre nous, et JAMAIS contre les Blacks ?

Sauf une seule fois, parce que c'était un peu trop évident.

Quant à la blessure de Parra, j'ai revu trois ou quatre fois la manière de McCaw de rentrer dans le ruck, c'était évidemment sanctionnable, quand, de plus on s'aperçoit qu'il met en plus la main, cela devient volontaire. Ce n'est donc pas par hasard que Parra ait été ainsi marqué au visage.


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Octobre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai pas lu son post comme ça mais plutôt "que soit-disant on ne méritait pas".



Oui, les 3 petits points!

Quant à l'arbitrage, il y a toujours une prime à l'équipe qui reçoit.
Mais c'est vrai, que sur ce match, celle des AB a été conséquente.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2011)

Si même eux le disent...

http://www.france24.com/fr/20111024...ir-bleus-medias-revue-presse-nouvelle-zelande


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2011)

Cet article du Guardian est assez équilibré.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2011)

C'est moi ou c'est à coté ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2Pzsfc2OTs

Mais c'est dedans quand même


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est moi ou c'est à coté ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2Pzsfc2OTs


Ça dépend c'est avant la troisième mi-temps ou après 

Sinon j'ai enregistré le match avec EyeTV si y'en a que ça intéressent 

PS : Je viens de revoir l'action et je confirme cela passe


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2011)

Oui je m'en doute, mais ce qui est étonnant c'est que en match de poule on avait plusieurs angles, j'ai pas trouvé mais bon, les vidéos qui circulent laissent un doute, et les vidéos qui montrent que sa passe laisse également un doute . 


En même temps, des barres blanches, un ballon blanc (tradition surement) .... 

Je vais rien dire mais bon personne n'a pensé un jours a changer la couleur du ballon OU des barres ? Et ballon blanc sur maillot blanc une autre idée lumineuse ... pour le camouflage.

Bon en même temps il risque de choisir vert donc blanc c'est peut être bien :love:

A défaut des marinières






Bientôt disponible un ballon avec la photo de Craig Joubert pour tous les clubs français. (non je suis pas mauvais perdant) :d .


----------



## Lalis (26 Octobre 2011)

Les Blacks ne pouvaient tout simplement pas ne pas remporter cette coupe chez eux : démission de ministres, crise généralisée, traumatisme national...
La pression devait être trop forte, même pour l'arbitrage.
Sur l'ensemble de la compétition, il y a une logique à ce que la coupe soit NZ. Sur la finale, c'est une autre histoire.
Voir ici des commentaires très durs sur le deux poids deux mesures de M. Joubert. Setanta sports est une chaine sportive irlandaise.
J'ajouterai le "double effet McCaw" sur Para : manchette ET coup de genou. Involontaire(s), bien sûr.
Décidément, notre ami Richie était bien l'homme du match, en tout cas celui qui y a pesé de tout son poids (au propre comme au figuré) : sortie de Para mais entrée de Trinh-Duc qui, hormis le jeu au pied, a fait un match magnifique et contribué à quelques actions décisives, et le meilleur de son uvre de filou sur les regroupements. Du grand MacCaw.
Ma plus grande satisfaction : que les Bleus aient fait douter les Blacks, en 2e mi-temps surtout. Des regards perdus, des visages hagards, des organismes fatigués.

@ chandler_jf : site de l'IRB


----------



## Lalis (30 Octobre 2011)

Il faut un peu de temps, mais cest très intéressant : comparaison entre vos décisions arbitrales, celles des internautes, celles dune vingtaine darbitres, et celles de Joubert
Ne trichez pas, cest plus sympa de jouer le jeu Et c'est là qu'on voit combien c'est difficile, même en se repassant les séquences, en faisant des arrêts sur image et en prenant en compte qu'à la télé, on a une vue d'ensemble.

http://www.lerugbynistere.fr/videos/vis-ma-vie-de-craig-joubert-dans-ton-fauteuil.php

Bon arbitrage


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2011)

Alors le Top 14 à récupéré ses internationaux, à votre avis cela va-t-il faure évoluer grandement le classement actuel ?

D'autre part, le 3 nations devient officiellement le 4 nations avec l'arrivée de l'Argentine.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2011)

Pour le tri-nations maintenant Rugby Championship, c'est une bonne chose. Je me demande comment ils vont gérer les décalages horaires...

Pour le Top 14, ça va sans doute aider certains clubs mais quand ? Pour tous les joueurs revenus de la CdM, il y a quand même une fatigue physique et éventuellement psychologique et il va y avoir un besoin de récupération (si on ne veut pas qu'ils se blessent bêtement, par exemple).


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonn  la H Cup et le Challenge européen ont débuté, et cela commence à sentir le roussi pour certain clubs Français, avez vous vu les matchs et que pensez vous de leur forme ?

Une autre question , l'arrivée de Sisivatu à l'ASM va-t-elle être marquante ?


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2011)

Il n'a pas été trop en vue ces dernières saisons dans le Super 14 puis 15 mais il était en progression (même si G.Henry ne l'a pas sélectionné).
Clermont se porte déjà plutôt bien donc il n'est pas certain que ça soit décisif. Pour le spectacle, ça peut être pas mal en tout cas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Novembre 2011)

Rappellez moi...

Au rugby y'a pas une phase de jeu qui consite à poser le ballon derrière la ligne des poteaux ?

Non pasque là les drops j'en ai ma dose !

Bon, Allez le SUA...mais quand même... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2011)

Il fut un temps où marquer des essais n'apportait pas de point... Il y a quand même longtemps.


----------



## Nexka (28 Novembre 2011)

Demain soir n'oubliez pas le Derby!!!! :love: :love: :love:


[YOUTUBE]z8N6cDlmQ78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nexka (29 Novembre 2011)

Rhhhhaaaaaaaa         :hein:


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2011)

Comme quoi certains obtiennent une pénalité à 30s de la fin... 

Quant à ceux qui en ont marre des drops, ce n'était pas un match pour eux. Ceux qui aiment les ramponneaux ont été servis 

Quand même, le buteur biarrot avait les nerfs solides pour taper sa dernière pénalité : peut-être pas la plus difficile à taper (quoiqu'un peu loin) mais entre la fatigue et l'enjeu, il fallait du sang-froid !


----------



## Cédric74 (30 Novembre 2011)

Ouah le rêve, je viens de découvrir un topic rugby sur le forum de MacGé. C'est parfait. 
Je suis loin du pays basque mais j'ai toujours eu un faible pour l'AB, sans doute les chants au début du match et aussi la blague du Y, entre autres... Donc hier j'étais un peu déçu de l'issue du match. En plus, une victoire de Biarritz ne fait pas les affaires de Lyon et comme dans la région on n'a pas 2 clubs en Top14, si le LOU pouvait y rester... 
Sur le match, à part le 1er essai refusé, le reste du temps, Biarritz a quand même tenu et bravo à Damien Traille et au père d'Imanol.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Novembre 2011)

bompi : ce genre de plan à souvent réussi à Agen justement...
Sauf contre Toulouse...


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2011)

P'tit louis !...
Mollo avec la mascotte, m_u_rde !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Décembre 2011)

Très bon tirhum !
j'ai bien ri !


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2011)

On ne parle pas beaucoup du rugby féminin ici je trouve

à votre bon cur msieurs dames pour les filles de lUSAP


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Décembre 2011)

bon ok je veux bien...

mais il est où le lien vers le calendrier ? :hein:


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2011)

Suffit de chercher un peu...  :rose:


----------



## Cédric74 (3 Décembre 2011)

Il y a un épisode de "Sur les docks" (émission de France Culture) consacré aux Louves de Bobigny : 
http://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...-masculin-34-les-louves-de-bobigny-2011-11-30


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Décembre 2011)

Bon eh ben voilà : Agen marque des essais !

Enfin...


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

Dommage que ce soit aux dépens de Bayonne mais Agen mérite sa place dans les 6 premiers. Comme quoi les gros recrutements ça fait pas tout.


----------



## Nexka (4 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Dommage que ce soit aux dépens de Bayonne mais Agen mérite sa place dans les 6 premiers. Comme quoi les gros recrutements ça fait pas tout.



Oui dommage pour Bayonne... Pffff :hein:



_Enfin tant que Biarritz reste dernier..  _


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Dommage que ce soit aux dépens de Bayonne mais Agen mérite sa place dans les 6 premiers. Comme quoi les gros recrutements ça fait pas tout.



Mué...pour l'instant
Je touche du bois... et du pruneau


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Décembre 2011)

Coupe d'Europe, poule 6 : match Harlequins-Toulouse, je sais pas qui l'a vu mais je trouve Toulouse (et je suis objectif ) pas mal dans cette compétition, une belle défense, les Harlequins avaient du mal à progresser une mélée solide aussi bien avec Botha qu'avec La Buche et quelques belles individualités, Matanavou (il a de bonnes jambes), Dusautoir (impérial sur ces placages, The Dark Destroyer) et vous ça vous a fait quel effet ?


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Décembre 2011)

Oui, grosse équipe de Toulouse hier. Très forte devant. Et ce soir, allez, allez les bleus et blancs de l'Aviron Bayonnais ! Va falloir écraser les guêpes, ça ferait du bien au moral. C'est en ce moment sur France 4.


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Oui, grosse équipe de Toulouse hier. Très forte devant. Et ce soir, allez, allez les bleus et blancs de l'Aviron Bayonnais ! Va falloir écraser les guêpes, ça ferait du bien au moral. C'est en ce moment sur France 4.



On a gagné!!! :love: :love: :love:



_Et ces c... de Biarrots ont perdu.. _


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Décembre 2011)

Oui mais encore une fois Bayonne est irrégulier. En tout cas gros match de Heymans et Gerber, dommage pour Huget qui a commencé fort et bravo à Trévise.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Oui mais encore une fois Bayonne est irrégulier. En tout cas gros match de Heymans et Gerber, dommage pour Huget qui a commencé fort et bravo à Trévise.



Assez d'accord, mais on parlé de Toulouse juste avant et si tu regardes aussi bien en top 14 qu'en coupe d'Europe le constat est un peu le même. Mais sur l'ensemble,  les résultats   sont largement supérieur.


----------



## Cédric74 (11 Décembre 2011)

le niveau ce la coupe d'Europe est bien supérieur au top 14. Pendant longtemps, je ne trouvais pas cette compétition intéressante. Depuis 2 ans, je trouve que les équipes (même françaises) envoient bien plus de jeu que dans le championnat et ça donne des matchs bien plus vivants et agréables. Par contre, on peut se demander quel est le niveau réel des clubs français qui se cassent la gueule en Europe (sauf Toulouse qui devrait souffler ses recettes de réussite, d'intégration des joueurs aux autres clubs) alors que notre championnat est censé être le meilleur du monde ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Cet aprés-midi ASMCA / LEICESTER, Clermont n'a pas le droit à l'erreur


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Cet aprés-midi ASMCA / LEICESTER, Clermont n'a pas le droit à l'erreur



Victoire de Clerrmont 30-12, il sorte 1er de leur poule et peuvent envisager un avenir meilleur.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Décembre 2011)

Peut-être pas un grand Clermont, mais un solide Clermont


----------



## greggorynque (12 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2011)

Ca fait deux cartons rouge, ça, non ?


----------



## greggorynque (12 Décembre 2011)

Non deux jaunes


----------



## Cédric74 (13 Décembre 2011)

Clermont 1er mais pas encore sauvé. Dommage d'avoir perdu en Ulster et surtout de ne pas avoir pu enfoncer le clou (4e essai) face aux Anglais. En tout cas, très belle équipe tout comme Toulouse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Décembre 2011)

Si on peut même plus fêter sa defaite...
A quoi sert donc la 3ème mi-temps ? 

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/coupe...faite-trop-arrosee_sto3064744/flashnews.shtml


----------



## Cédric74 (13 Décembre 2011)

Les anglais deviennent susceptibles sur les 3e mi-temps. Heureusement qu'il y a Tindall pour maintenir les traditions, parce qu'avec Wilko c'est plus chiant.


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Clermont 1er mais pas encore sauvé. Dommage d'avoir perdu en Ulster et surtout de ne pas avoir pu enfoncer le clou (4e essai) face aux Anglais. En tout cas, très belle équipe tout comme Toulouse.



Pendant ce temps, dans le pays basque, ça se délite gentiment  
Entre la famille Harinordoqui qui va se faire reléguer et Afflelou qui fait n'importe quoi, on est servi 


Des heures de fous rires avec ces basques.
On en oublierai presque Chapi et Chapo, pardon le Racing et Toulon.


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Décembre 2011)

Toulon était pas vraiment drôle hier soir. Enfin pour Agen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2011)

En effet...


----------



## Bassman (14 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Toulon était pas vraiment drôle hier soir. Enfin pour Agen.



En même temps, Agen fait un début de saison surnaturel. Il est logique que ça retombe un peu, surtout après que le président ait fait montre d'être le plus gros crétin de tous les temps.

Dommage pour Agen.


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> surtout après que le président ait fait montre d'être le plus gros crétin de tous les temps.



J'ai raté ça.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2011)

Pareil. Il a fait quoi ? Il a dit qu'il voulait vendre des lunettes ou des bandes dessinées ?


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Décembre 2011)

Il veut peut-être devenir ministre des sports et diriger des casinos ?


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2011)

'sont fous ces rugbymen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2011)

"ce fût un match viril, mais correct"

Dit hors contexte c'est assez LOL

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2011-2012/rct-trois-blesses_sto3065535/flashnews.shtml


----------



## Bassman (14 Décembre 2011)

Ce bon président d'Agen a trouvé brillant de se fâcher avec le duo d'entraineur en annonçant qu'ils seraient virés l'an prochain, malgré un début de saison parfait (qui aurait vu Agen 4ème à la 11eme journée ?)*.

Comme les entraineurs ont de très bonnes relations avec les joueurs, une partie de ceux-ci quitteront aussi le club pour suivre le duo d'entraineurs.

Si c'est pas être un bon gros crétin ça&#8230;

* Les objectifs d'Agen s'en tiennent au maintien, et c'est normal pour un petit budget et pour sa deuxième saison depuis le retour en TOP14.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2011)

Effectivement, on pourrait penser que ce n'est pas du bon management.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce bon président d'Agen a trouvé brillant de se fâcher avec le duo d'entraineur en annonçant qu'ils seraient virés l'an prochain, malgré un début de saison parfait (qui aurait vu Agen 4ème à la 11eme journée ?)*.
> 
> Comme les entraineurs ont de très bonnes relations avec les joueurs, une partie de ceux-ci quitteront aussi le club pour suivre le duo d'entraineurs.
> 
> ...



Sources ? tu me fais peur là...


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Décembre 2011)

Hier il a dit qu'il avait fait des propositions aux deux entraîneurs pour les avoir l'année prochaine. Il voulait étendre les fonctions de Lanta qui a refusé (selon Midol). Est-ce que les Agenais vont être Bayonnais ? En tous cas, le président a l'air de tenir à son duo d'entraîneurs.


----------



## Bassman (14 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Hier il a dit qu'il avait fait des propositions aux deux entraîneurs pour les avoir l'année prochaine. Il voulait étendre les fonctions de Lanta qui a refusé (selon Midol). Est-ce que les Agenais vont être Bayonnais ? En tous cas, le président a l'air de tenir à son duo d'entraîneurs.



C'est bien le soucis, après leur avoir cassé du sucre sur le dos, il tient à eux&#8230; Petit soucis de cohérence chez ce monsieur.

Mais bon, m'est avis que c'est pas a Bayonne qu'ils seront mieux avec l'autre truffe putschiste d'afflelou


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, dans le pays basque, ça se délite gentiment
> Entre la famille Harinordoqui qui va se faire reléguer et Afflelou qui fait n'importe quoi, on est servi
> 
> 
> ...



Hein??  Non mais non!! Oh!  :mouais: 
Tu nous met pas dans le même panier que les Biarrots hein!!! :hein::hein:


----------



## Cédric74 (17 Décembre 2011)

Victoire 29-12 du BO contre Trévise. Mais, il y avait seulement 15-12 à la 73e alors que les Italiens étaient à 14 depuis la 24e (un carton rouge justifié). Bref, pas vraiment rassurant  pour le BO surtout qu'il y a encore des blessés chez eux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Décembre 2011)

Bon...on va dire qu'on met toutes nos forces sur le Top 14 et la Coupe du Monde !


----------



## Bassman (20 Décembre 2011)

Voilà voilà&#8230;

http://www.lerugbynistere.fr/news/lanta-et-deylaud-quittent-agen-2012111054.php


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2011)

['tain ! Tu es trop fort !  ]

La version rugbystique de "se tirer une balle dans le pied", quoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Décembre 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2011)

Tu ne serais pas agenais, par hasard ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Décembre 2011)

p'têt bien que oui...

mais c'est un secret 

Edith : je viens de voir que visiblement ils seront sur le banc jusqu'à la fin de la saison !
Sacrée ambiance au Stade Armandie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> On ne parle pas beaucoup du rugby féminin ici je trouve
> 
> à votre bon cur msieurs dames pour les filles de lUSAP



C'est juste ! Elles bouffent tellement de gazon qu'elles finissent toutes en fin de carrière par épouser Monsieur Cetelem !

Allez les filles !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h21 ----------




Nexka a dit:


> Hein??  Non mais non!! Oh!  :mouais:
> Tu nous met pas dans le même panier que les Biarrots hein!!! :hein::hein:



C'est vrai que les biarrots avec Marconnet qui appelle sa mère comme un footballeur au premier choc font un peu "tâche" dans le Top 14 en ce moment.

Maintenant Aguilera est le plus grand stade du Monde.

Y'a toujours de la place.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Elles bouffent tellement de gazon qu'elles finissent toutes en fin de carrière par épouser Monsieur Cetelem !



Amis poètes


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Amis poètes


Ah mais c'est not' jeanmimi à nous qu'on a, hein, il a le langage un peu rude et la parole un peu définitive, mais c'est comme ça qu'on l'aime.







enfin bref comme dirait mon agenais préféré.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Ma fille joue au rugby..... cela a l'air définitif aussi.... !

Ceci étant, certaines joueuses jouent "mieux" que certaines stars du Top 14 qui se la pètent un peu quand même....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Ah mais c'est not' jeanmimi à nous qu'on a, hein, il a le langage un peu rude et la parole un peu définitive, mais c'est comme ça qu'on l'aime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il ont une équipe de Rugby à Agen ? Ah, bon ?
Une vraie équipe je veux dire...

Quant à Castres qui prend 45 à 0.... cela en dit long sur le niveau du Top 14 actuel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------

Sinon, pour n'être plus du tout en phase avec la modération de ce forum - sachant de quoi je parle pour avoir administré plusieurs newsgroup du temps d'usenet que tous ces jeunes cons pétris de certitudes ne peuvent pas connaître.

Je regrette ce thread consacré au rugby où j'ai été arbitre pendant 20 ans, et ancien handballeur de "nationale 1" (à l'époque), je connais un peu les enjeux du sport de haut niveau.

Je regrette également le forum consacré à la customisation.

Bye et bons matches.

Allez l'Aviron Bayonnais.... Ma femme supportant Toulouse...


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2011)

Jeune con, jeune con... Plus si jeune  [je parle pour moi].

Juste pour relever l'humour (?) ci-dessus : ça te plairait que l'on dise de ta fille, qui joue au rugby, qu'elle broute le gazon ?

PS : pour ma part, on broute bien ce qu'on veut, tout me convient  Mais je n'aime pas beaucoup les propos sexistes.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ma fille joue au rugby..... cela a l'air définitif aussi.... !
> 
> Ceci étant, certaines joueuses jouent "mieux" que certaines stars du Top 14 qui se la pètent un peu quand même....
> 
> ...


Juste un "droit de réponse" pour que les autres membres ne te prennent pas pour un martyr/gentil bisounours...
En tant que modérateurs nous sommes tenus à une certaine réserve, on passe une  partie de notre temps à ravaler notre salive...
Tu as toujours réclamé le respect, mais sous le manteau (en MP), tu passes ton temps à insulter les gens; je ne suis donc pas fâché que tu ne "sois" plus...
Surtout pour, en plus, dénaturer ce fil rugby avec un état d'esprit de supporter de foot aviné et beaufisant; alors qu'ici, il n'y avait jamais eu de problème entre passionnés de ce sport...
Bon vent, Monsieur "je"...  

Bref...

Pas content, le Novès !...  
J'ai toujours aimé le fair-play du joueur anglais, quel que soit le sport...


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> PS : pour ma part, on broute bien ce qu'on veut, tout me convient  Mais je n'aime pas beaucoup les propos sexistes.


Entièrement d'accord.  Et sinon, Michalak vient de signer à Toulon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Décembre 2011)

Aie aie aie...j'ai mal :rateau:

Courage le SUA !


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord.  Et sinon, Michalak vient de signer à Toulon.


Hé bien. Ils ne vont pas manquer de bons botteurs


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Décembre 2011)

En top 14 on joue au rugby et Toulouse gagne !!!!!!!!!!!! Perpignan aussiiiii, c'est bien pour eux que la descente aux enfers s'arrête.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Décembre 2011)

Botha 4 mois sans match (fracture malléole) suite match contre Montpellier, Toulouse chercherait un joker médical pour le remplacer.

Un Beauxis impérial durant de match, devant PSA en plus


----------



## Bassman (25 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord.  Et sinon, Michalak vient de signer à Toulon.



Ouais, elle m'a bien fait rire aussi celle la.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais, elle m'a bien fait rire aussi celle la.



tu te rend responsable d'un délit de "belle gueule"  Il n'a que 29 ans et tout de même quelques bon gènes Avec beaucoup d'entraînement et un peu d'humilité on pourrait encore en faire quelque chose Et Laporte ne s'y est pas trompé


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Décembre 2011)

Aux dernières nouvelles, Boudjellal parle de Chabal à Toulon........., si c'est pas pour le pub je vois pas pourquoi ce serait.


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2011)

Au point où on en est, un de plus ou de moins...


----------



## Cédric74 (27 Décembre 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles, Boudjellal parle de Chabal à Toulon........., si c'est pas pour le pub je vois pas pourquoi ce serait.


Pour les en-avants ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Décembre 2011)

SUA toujours là ! :rateau:

ca pourrait faire une chouette devise...


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> SUA toujours là ! :rateau:
> 
> ca pourrait faire une chouette devise...


Pas en train de manger, toi ?!...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne Année 2012 à toute la planète rugby.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Janvier 2012)

ce 06/01 à 20h45, y'a SUA - Biarritz...

Glups... :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2012)

Ah bah je suis pour Agen alors!!


----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2012)

Et dire que Bayonne va se faire fourrer l'usine à suchard par un promu à domicile en plus&#8230;


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> Et dire que Bayonne va se faire fourrer l'usine à suchard par un promu à domicile en plus



C'est bien possible oui


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Janvier 2012)

Nos chers Lot & Garonnais ont pris quelques pruneaux de la part de Dimitri Dommage pour Agen mais bien pour Biarritz qui ne méritait pas de se retrouver aussi bas dans le classement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2012)

tu m'étonnes...

en plus, j'ai suivi le match via le web, et il m'a semblé bien ennuyeux


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Janvier 2012)

Maintenant le LOU est bien dans la merde. Faire autant d'efforts pendant des années en proD2 pour une saison en Top14 c'est un peu dur. La saison est pas finie mais le maintien va être compliqué.


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2012)

Faut pas oublier que le LOU compte 2 matchs de moins que le BO


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Janvier 2012)

1 match en fait, aujourd'hui le LOU joue à Toulouse et a un match en retard contre Bordeaux à Bordeaux. Leur pbm c'est qu'ils ne décollent pas des deux dernières places et que ce n'est jamais bon signe surtout quand les matchs retours ont commencé


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Janvier 2012)

Suspense, suspense, Bayonne et Brive vont peut-être aider Lyon à se sauver.


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2012)

J'avais dis quoi ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2012)

Ouais Bayonne commence à avoir chaud aux fesses....trop de changement, peu de stabilité d'où -> Echec !!!


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> J'avais dis quoi ?


La relève de Paul le poulpe ? ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> La relève de Paul le poulpe ? ;-)



hum...

2 pattes, déjà, il est chiant; alors 8 bras...

:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2011-2012/agen-le-retour-de-sella_sto3097141/story.shtml

c'est qui le duo d'entraineur en question ?


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Janvier 2012)

Blin et Darricarère selon Midol.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2012)

qui ont fait quoi ?


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Janvier 2012)

Oups j'avais pas lu l'article, juste le titre. Darricarère c'est l'ex-entraîneur de la Rochelle qui est à Dax cette année je crois. Blin entraîne Massy (Féd. 1), en tout cas leur donne un coup de main et est surtout connu pour être l'ex-talonneur du Stade français et le responsable de Provale.
J'espère ne pas m'être gourré dans la question cette fois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2012)

ok merci de l'info


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Janvier 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Oups j'avais pas lu l'article, juste le titre. Darricarère c'est l'ex-entraîneur de la Rochelle qui est à Dax cette année je crois. Blin entraîne Massy (Féd. 1), en tout cas leur donne un coup de main et est surtout connu pour être l'ex-talonneur du Stade français et le responsable de Provale.
> J'espère ne pas m'être gourré dans la question cette fois.



Formé dans mon club


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2012)

Fingers 'crossed !

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2011-2012/agen-sella-confirme_sto3098601/story.shtml

Même si un grand Nom ca ne fait pas tout !


----------



## Bassman (16 Janvier 2012)

On ne remerciera jamais assez l'Aviron Bayonnais, et Afflelou pour ces heures de fous rires cette saison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

ué c'est assez flou la direction que prend le club... 

allez quoi faites pêter les disco !


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2012)

C'est sûr qu'il y aurait comme un manque de constance côté Bayonne. Ou plutôt, la seule constance serait de prendre des décisions malheureuses.

Z'auraient dû prendre Laporte... D)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

ué...lui ou un autre jambon !

:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> On ne remerciera jamais assez l'Aviron Bayonnais, et Afflelou pour ces heures de fous rires cette saison.




Ouais dommage pour Heymans (entre autre) qui se donne pas mal, mais comme dit plus haut sans constance ça va pas aller loin.


----------



## Cédric74 (17 Janvier 2012)

Si ça continue, dans 15 jours c'est Afflelou lui-même qui va assurer l'entraînement. Et pour la saison prochaine, je crois qu'il veut recruter Didier Deschamps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

J'ai l'impression que cette saison, ce(ux) qui compte, ce sont les entraineurs !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2012)

Toulouse à eu chaud au fesse, merci le Connacht.....bon 1/4 à l'extérieur mais 1/4 quand même. Quelqu'un a vu le match ST/Gloucester ? C'était comment ?


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Janvier 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Toulouse à eu chaud au fesse, merci le Connacht.....bon 1/4 à l'extérieur mais 1/4 quand même. Quelqu'un a vu le match ST/Gloucester ? C'était comment ?



Bon match, avec une belle bévue d'entrée de jeu des Toulousains qui a mis Gloucester en confiance. Après c'était un peu chacun son tour, chacun son essai. Beaucoup de jeu et finalement Gloucester a été le plus fort dans les 10 dernières minutes. Bref, un match agréable. Mais heureusement que les Harlequins perdent d'un point.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

moi j'ai du mal avec tous ces championnats européens surtout !

y'en a trop


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2012)

OK merci, donc j'aurais dû le regarder????, je l'ai suivit sur mon iPhone avec Rugbyrama et quand j'ai eu le résultat j'ai pas eu envie de le regarder sur C+ sport, dommage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> moi j'ai du mal avec tous ces championnats européens surtout !
> 
> y'en a trop



Ben en même temps y'en a 2, non ? La Hcup et le challenge.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2012)

l'ASM est passé elle aussi.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Janvier 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> l'ASM est passé elle aussi.



Et quel beau match ! Mais l'ASM peut-elle jouer à un tel niveau à chaque fois ?


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2012)

Oui beau match mais arbitrage à deux vitesses.....


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Oui beau match mais arbitrage à deux vitesses.....


C'est bien gentil de balancer un jugement définitif comme ça, paf !
Pouurais-tu argumenter un tant soit peu ?


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Janvier 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Oui beau match mais arbitrage à deux vitesses.....



Je ne crois pas C'est vrai que par moment les décisions paraissaient contestables envers l'ASM mais dans l'ensemble ce fut un bon arbitrage, assez bien équilibré Pas facile d'être arbitre !


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2012)

Si si, arbitrage à chier.

Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il n'a fait que compenser les conneries qu'il a faite (quel que soit le sens, mais plutôt contre l'ASM en2ème mi temps). De la chance que les joueurs ne soient pas d'avantage monté dans les tours, sinon il ne tenait rien.

Je développerai plus tard, pas trop le temps là


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> Si si, arbitrage à chier.
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il n'a fait que compenser les conneries qu'il a faite (quel que soit le sens, mais plutôt contre l'ASM en2ème mi temps). De la chance que les joueurs ne soient pas d'avantage monté dans les tours, sinon il ne tenait rien.
> 
> Je développerai plus tard, pas trop le temps là



Déjà un peu plus d'accord en ce sens qu'il essayait de compenser ! C'est vrai que durant 10 mn en 2e mi-temps on a eu l'impression que l'ASM était défavorisé mais ça n'a pas duré


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2012)

Ben en 2nd mi-temps appel de Rougerie pour lui dire d'expliquer à ses coéquipiers de se calmer et peu de temps après un Irlandais (désolé mais pas le nom, ni l dossard)  encore à la faute (multiple tout à au long de la rencontre) et qui méritait un jaune et à qui il ne dit rien. Cela dit c'est toujours plus confortable d'arbitrer dans son fauteuil que sur le terrain...:rose:


----------



## Cédric74 (28 Janvier 2012)

Recrutement miraculeux, changement essentiel d'entraîneurs, bravo Afflelou. On pourra toujours blablater sur le carton rouge injuste à Huget lais ça n'explique pas l'absence de jeu et les 50 points dans les valises. Afflelou devrait lire l'interview du président de l'UBB, ça pourrait être pour lui une base pour comprendre ce sport et avoir une équipe qui pourra gagner à Oyonnax ou Auch l'année prochaine.Enfin, j'espère pas, j'aime bien Oyo aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2012)

ben c'était pas la fête du SUA aujourd'hui...


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Recrutement miraculeux, changement essentiel d'entraîneurs, bravo Afflelou. On pourra toujours blablater sur le carton rouge injuste à Huget lais ça n'explique pas l'absence de jeu et les 50 points dans les valises. Afflelou devrait lire l'interview du président de l'UBB, ça pourrait être pour lui une base pour comprendre ce sport et avoir une équipe qui pourra gagner à Oyonnax ou Auch l'année prochaine.Enfin, j'espère pas, j'aime bien Oyo aussi.



Commentaire entendu cet am sur Sudradio durant la retransmission de ce match (en autre), "le Top14 ressemble de plus en plus à L1 de foot" et c'est vrai que c'est pas faux...


----------



## Cédric74 (28 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ben c'était pas la fête du SUA aujourd'hui...



Ouf pour le LOU, Agen se rattrapera ailleurs.

Et sinon, le rapprochement avec le foot est logique, le rugby se professionnalise et se médiatise, on va donc assister à une évolution liée à l'impact de l'argent.


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2012)

C'est pas la grande forme, côté Pays Basque


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2012)

Et oui mais c'est bien dommage....entre les RCT qui paie pour avoir une équipe star (le PSG du rugby ?) et Bayonne qui change 3 fois d'entraineur, ça donne pas envie ou le rugby d'antan.

Ah au fait, pour revenir au jeu,  jolie rentrée de Galan cet am RACING/ST avec à la clef un essai.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




bompi a dit:


> C'est pas la grande forme, côté Pays Basque



La baffe  pour Bayonne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2012)

sans déconner...
y'a de l'argent dans le TOP 14et c'est mal ?

nan mais LOL quoi...

Faut en avoir honte ?

C'est quoi ce vieux troll de merde ? 

:mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2012)

Tu trouves toi que cela n'a amené que du positif ?


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2012)

Sans doute pas. Mais pas que du négatif non plus. Disons qu'il faudrait certes éviter les dérives nuisibles mais croire qu'auparavant, c'était le pays de Cocagne est sans doute exagéré


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2012)

Christophe31 : visiblement tu soutiens Toulouse.
Toulouse brasse de pognon et ca leur réussi non ?

Comme je disais y'a quelque temps je pense que notre championnat est plutôt coté et reconnu.
La preuve beaucoup de joueurs de talents étranger viennent fouler nos pelouses.
Ensuite oui les joueurs sont professionnels et ont un salaire parfois confortable.
Tant mieux pour eux !!!
Et puis une équipe il lui faut des moyens pour s'entraîner, se maintenir en forme.

Ensuite l'Argent amène des cons mais y'a ca dans tous les sports.

Albladejo, Couderc, Ferrasse, ué c'était bien...mais il faut évoluer et je trouve que le Rugby s'en tire bien.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2012)

C'est vrai tu as raison, Toulouse brasse de l'argent mais a toujours une certaine limite au dérive (surtout sur les salaires de ses joueurs), maintenant je suis d'accord avec toi l'argent n'a pas amené que du négatif, mais il est vrai que l'arrivée de gens comme Afflelou entre autre, n'est pas bien positif pour ce sport, il croit pouvoir gérer une équipe de rugby, comme jadis il l'avait fait avec une équipe de foot et là je trouve cela dommage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Janvier 2012)

j'irais même plus loin en disant que Toulouse est devenu une marque en elle même.
donc quand on tient à sa marque on ne fait pas n'importe quoi !

Ensuite le Top 14 ne se résume pas en 1 ou 2 présidents qui fait les gros titres des journaux


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Janvier 2012)

Ok, il y a les gros, et puis les autres...
Moi, je supporte le seul (enfin, chuis pas sûr) club de ruby qu'on pourrait confondre avec un club de foot...
Géographiquement, Cédric74 est le mieux placé pour trouver...


----------



## Cédric74 (29 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Ok, il y a les gros, et puis les autres...
> Moi, je supporte le seul (enfin, chuis pas sûr) club de ruby qu'on pourrait confondre avec un club de foot...
> Géographiquement, Cédric74 est le mieux placé pour trouver...



L'US Annecy ?


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Janvier 2012)

Le FCG  (Football Club de Grenoble)
Pour un club de rugby, fallait le faire...


----------



## Cédric74 (29 Janvier 2012)

ça vient des origines...
Je croise les doigts pour votre montée, ça ferait des matchs de Top14 pas loin. En espérant que le rugby fera mieux que le foot.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2012)

Chabal dehors ! Dernière info en date, il est heureux de plus y être (dans l'équipe, pas dehors...)


----------



## Cédric74 (3 Février 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Chabal dehors ! Dernière info en date, il est heureux de plus y être (dans l'équipe, pas dehors...)


L'hiver est plus clément du côté de Toulon pour les vieux os.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> L'hiver est plus clément du côté de Toulon pour les vieux os.



Rebondir ... (ça vaux ce que ça vaux)


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Février 2012)

Cette saison c'est compliqué, il ne peut être que joker médical, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait un club qui en ait besoin. En tous cas, ça n'a pas l'air de se bousculer pour lui.
Belle victoire de l'UBB hier soir, malheureusement pour le LOU.


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2012)

J'ai regardé d'un oeil distrait le match France-Italie (pendant que je cuisinais, donc vraiment pas concentré) et ça m'a paru gentiment poussif. Solide en défense, opportuniste en attaque.

Les Français jouent décidément comme des Anglais. 

(je dis ca juste pour énerver... )


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2012)

Je n'ai pas eu du tout, mais pas du tout, la même impression !
Ils ont vite compris qu'ils avançaient plus vite à la main, mais alors que de ballons perdus. Heureusement que les italiens en ont fait autant, mais contre d'autres plus opportunistes et moins brouillons ça ne pardonnera pas.

Bon tu m'excuses mais on joue 'le chardon et la rose' en ce moment


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon tu m'excuses mais on joue 'le chardon et la rose' en ce moment


Rien à faire...
J'aime vraiment pas l'Anglois... :hein:


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2012)

Moi non plus.






En plus z'ont gagné les rosbifs. shit.


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2012)

Ces pauvres Écossais, ils tentent mais ils n'arrivent à pas grand-chose...


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2012)

Ireland/Wales...
'tain, quel match !... :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Ireland/Wales...
> 'tain, quel match !... :love: :love:



Je plussois... mais j'aimerais bien que les gallois bénéficient d'un peu plus de réussite.


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2012)

Pinaise !... 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2012)

:love:C'est mauvais pour le coeur des matchs pareils.  

Et je connais un irlandais qui va devoir s'exiler...


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Février 2012)

Yes, beau match et victoire méritée des Gallois. La France va devoir se méfier des deux nations.


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2012)

Flûte, j'étais encore en train de cuisiner et j'ai complètement oublié le match... :rateau:

Essais, suspense etc. Pfff... Ça avait l'air plus vivant que les deux autres matches.


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2012)

Débrouille-toi pour le regarder; ça vaut vraiment le coup... :love:
Tu ne vas pas t'ennuyer...


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Février 2012)

Sur le replay


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Février 2012)

Toulouse sans être parfait gagne, encore. Impressionnant.


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2012)

Deux essais en cinq minutes face aux Anglois. Forza Italia !!


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

Tant que le rosbif boit la tasse, ça me va...  :love:


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Tant que le rosbif boit la tasse, ça me va...  :love:


+1 
Pourvu que ça continue .......


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

F*ck !...
L'Anglois me fatigue, mais me fatigue... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2012)

Bin oui mais quand l'Anglois fait un cadeau (1er essai) faut pas lui en faire un encore plus beau (essai anglais).

Je trouve que l'arbitre a été trop gentil. Le match a été correct dans l'ensemble mais les Anglais ont eu trois gestes d'anti-jeu qui auraient dû mener à au moins un carton jaune. Pour le reste, le problème des Italiens est un certain manque de rigueur et de réalisme [pas terrible le botteur de la deuxième mi-temps].


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

Ouais, pfff...

Bon ben, ce soir...
Va pas falloir en faire des cadeaux, passque les hommes en vert sont bien plus adroits que l'Anglois...
Au vu du combat qui s'annonce, au but de 10 mn z'auront probablement plus froid, malgré les températures...


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2012)

Ce soir je pensais que l'on mangerait du rosbif,  finalement ça va être spaghetti. :sick:
mais, agrémenté d'Irish stew.


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

Pas de match...


----------



## LeProf (11 Février 2012)

J'ai une pensée pour tous eux qui se sont déplacés et payé le billet d'entrée mais aussi les transports, etc ....

C'était un peu prévisible vu le temps actuel sur Paris et la France, pourquoi ne pas avoir reprogrammé le match en après-midi où les températures étaient moins basses ???


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Février 2012)

Grrr, font chier ces Anglais, ils retombent toujours sur leurs pattes.
Pour la France, si le match n'a pas été déplacé c'est parce que ça pouvait poser problèmes à certains spectateurs, dixit, en gros, le président de la FFR. Résultat, ça va poser de gros problèmes à tous les non-parisiens pour y retourner.


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2012)

En juin ?!...  :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2012)

Autant aller au bout de la c.nnerie...


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> En juin ?!...  :mouais:



A Fort-de-France?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

Puisque vous me posez la question, et je vous en remercie, je pense en effet que ca va se faire début Mars.


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Février 2012)

Selon la bible jaune du lundi, report soit le 4 mars mais c'est compromis car le stade sert la veille pour un match de top14 et il faudrait reporter certaines rencontres du top14 en semaine, en avril, pour ne pas défavoriser certains clubs. Sinon,ça pourrait être septembre comme en 2001 avec l'épidémie de fièvre aphteuse qui avait touché l'Irlande. D'ailleurs, il y avait une très bonne équipe irlandaise en hiver, concurrente sérieuse au titre, et puis l'équipe était beaucoup moins performante en septembre et avait perdu le tournoi. Je dis ça de mémoire défaillante. 
En tous cas, pour cette année, les paris sont ouverts. Septembre ça serait drôle.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2012)

C'est un peu ballot d'avoir tenu mordicus à jouer ce match à 21h dans les conditions climatiques qui prévalaient encore samedi.
Néanmoins, je trouve que tout ça, c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien et que tous ces journalistes/bloggeurs patentés qui hurlent au scandale (comme sur le blog du Figaro) seraient bien inspirés de la boucler.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

Ca prouve que le rugby compte de plus en plus en tant que sport collectif surtout...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Février 2012)

Je trouve ça quand même pas croyable qu'on ai pas été foutus de prévoir un toit amovible sur ce Stade de France..
C'est pas comme si il datait de 20 ans..


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

mué...ca va donner du grain à moudre pour les pro stade 100% rugby cette histoire.

ca en est où d'ailleurs ce projet ?
je crois qu'il y a 2 ou 3 sites de retenus si je me rappel bien...


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Février 2012)

Sayai une nouvelle date à été trouver !!! Le 4 mars maintenant reste a voir l'horaire mais le temps se radoucit on peut être confiant


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2012)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je trouve ça quand même pas croyable qu'on ai pas été foutus de prévoir un toit amovible sur ce Stade de France..
> C'est pas comme si il datait de 20 ans..


Toit amovible, pourquoi pas mais bon, on s'en passe, quand même [on dirait qu'il n'a jamais fait froid avant !]
On peut aussi imaginer avoir des pelouses chauffées comme dans les stades allemands. Mais le coût est peut-être disproportionné.

Ils auraient dû remplacer le match par le Trophée Andros...


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Février 2012)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je trouve ça quand même pas croyable qu'on ai pas été foutus de prévoir un toit amovible sur ce Stade de France..
> C'est pas comme si il datait de 20 ans..


Rien que le nom déjà, ça donne une idée du pouvoir créatif des concepteurs, alors un toit...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Février 2012)

C'est vrai qu'on peut s'estimer heureux, ça aurait pu être "Le stade de foot de france".

Nan le vrai truc ennuyeux, c'est : Qui va me rembourser les pizzas et les bières achetées samedi soir.. parce-que à 21h15 hop... tout le monde dehors, pas de match, pas de pizzas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Février 2012)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on peut s'estimer heureux, ça aurait pu être "Le stade de foot de france".
> 
> Nan le vrai truc ennuyeux, c'est : Qui va me rembourser les pizzas et les bières achetées samedi soir.. parce-que à 21h15 hop... tout le monde dehors, pas de match, pas de pizzas.



OH MON DIEU ! MAIS TU AS RAISON !!!


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> mué...ca va donner du grain à moudre pour les pro stade 100% rugby cette histoire.
> 
> ca en est où d'ailleurs ce projet ?
> je crois qu'il y a 2 ou 3 sites de retenus si je me rappel bien...



Les deux derniers site retenus sont Evry et Orly. 

Ca sera forcément plus prés de chez moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2012)

bref....encore un projet "Paris Centric"

:hein:


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2012)

Plutôt _Essone centric_. _Isn't it ?_



[alors que les deux clubs importants d'Île de France ne sont pas dans le 91...]


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Plutôt _Essone centric_. _Isn't it ?_
> 
> 
> 
> [alors que les deux clubs importants d'Île de France ne sont pas dans le 91...]



Bah ya Marcoussis quand même pas loin....


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2012)

Gros balaises...


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2012)

ouéééééééééééé !

Au c.l les rosbifs ! Bravo et Merci les Gallois !  :love:


Et à Twickenam en plus. Yeah !


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2012)

Bizarre quand même. Quand, après 20 minutes de domination outrancières ils se sont retrouvés menés 3-0, je me suis dit que ça allait être comme d'habitude [quand ils décident de jouer, les Anglais peuvent être impressionnants]. Finalement, les Gallois marquent un essai individuel, alors qu'ils ont vendangé une voire deux occasions franches.
Étrange match. Contre les Français, il va y avoir de la revanche dans l'air, ça peut être détonnant...

J'ai trouvé M.Walsh un peu bizarre lui aussi, plutôt (trop) décontracté.

Quant au match IRL-ITA, c'était conforme aux attentes : côté Italie, ça joue pas mal, ça résiste puis ça craque. Côté Irlande, il y a plus de talent individuel et collectif, aucun doute.
À part ça, je trouve que M.Craig Joubert arbitre avec cohérence (je veux dire : comme pendant LA finale... ). En clair, il est assez laxiste dans les regroupements, plus que les arbitres du Nord, je pense. Il m'a semblé voir un peu de tout dans les rucks...


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Bizarre quand même. Quand, après 20 minutes de domination outrancières ils se sont retrouvés menés 3-0, je me suis dit que ça allait être comme d'habitude [quand ils décident de jouer, les Anglais peuvent être impressionnants].
> Étrange match.



Pas mieux 

mais l'important est que la rose s'en soit pris une


----------



## Cédric74 (26 Février 2012)

J'ai bien cru que les Anglais allaient refaire le coup des 2 précédents matchs : un contre et puis hop match gagné. Bizarrement je les ai trouvés meilleurs joueurs sur ce match. Mais quand même, bravo les Gallois. Ça fait du bien.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> mais l'important est que la rose s'en soit pris une



Oué. Bouttons l'Anglois


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2012)

À noter que, lorsque Priestland a été exclu, il était évident que les Gallois cherchaient à gagner du temps et nos amis commentateurs ne l'ont compris qu'après 8 minutes de critiques inutiles...


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2012)

Parce que tu écoutes les commentaires ? Il y a longtemps que je coupe le son, quel que soit le sport que je regarde. Pas un pour rattraper l'autre. Au moins avec Roger et son parti-pris assumé on pouvait rigoler, même si le niveau n'était pas meilleur.
Incapables de se taire, de nous laisser prendre par l'ambiance du stade. 'Quand un commentateur n'a rien à dire, il sort une statistique'. Ferait mieux de la boucler...


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2012)

En l'espèce, je pensais à l'entraîneur de Montpellier. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------

Cet après-midi, les Français ne pourront pas trop se plaindre de l'arbitrage de M.Barnes [j'aurais bien collé quelques pénalités pour leur jeu au sol].


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2012)

Beau match, quelle équipe ces Ecossais .


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2012)

ce fût tendu visiblement...

:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2012)

Du jeu sur 80 minutes, SUPERBE ! un peu tendu oui, on a eu quand même chaud aux fesses.


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2012)

La défense s'est faite percer correct deux ou trois fois .... Z'ont pas tout vu on dirait :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2012)

bon...alors ?

victoire ou défaite ?

:rateau:


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Mars 2012)

Défaite : match nul chez nous contre l'Irelande, qui vient de perdre chez elle, c'est pas une victoire. Reste à gagner les 2 prochains matchs, et la France peut remporter le tournoi. Mais les Gallois chez eux ne vont pas nous faciliter la tâche. C'est mal barré pour cette année.


----------



## JaiLaTine (4 Mars 2012)

Dommage pour ce résultat qui n'avantage pas les français en vue du calendrier avec un déplacement au pays de galles


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2012)

Dommage aussi pour le jeu parce que ce n'était pas bien fun. Dans le temps, j'appréciais assez le jeu irlandais mais je le trouve de plus en plus assommant ! Très franchement, je trouve plus agréable à regarder jouer les Anglais que les Irlandais... Dans le genre, ils savent bien empêcher de jouer.

Quant aux Français, je les ai trouvés branchés sur courant alternatif, avec des valeurs sûres et des approximations. Pas inintéressant, ce match, mais un peu frustrant.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2012)

On peux faire un rapprochement avec le match contre l'Ecosse, celui-ci fut tout l'inverse...pas intéressant à regarder, à par Fofana et Malzieu qui était là comme contre l'Ecosse, j'ai pas reconnu Dusautoir et puis Médard nous a manqué.
Et que d'approximation, avec les portes qu'on leur à laissé ouvertes.

NB : J'ai regardé ASM/ST samedi et celui-ci et bien :râteau: j'étais désabusé dimanche soir.


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2012)

Dans un autre genre, j'ai regardé les Auckland Blues contre les Waikato Chiefs, ça avait un peu plus de peps ! (et un enjeu moindre, évidemment )

Quant au Stade Toulousain, il s'est pris une claque mais sans grande importance, finalement. Même son entraîneur, bien qu'ayant un petit air navré, n'avait pas l'air catastrophé.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Quant au Stade Toulousain, il s'est pris une claque mais sans grande importance, finalement. Même son entraîneur, bien qu'ayant un petit air navré, n'avait pas l'air catastrophé.




Ouaips on aurait dis l'air désabusé


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Dommage aussi pour le jeu parce que ce n'était pas bien fun. Dans le temps, j'appréciais assez le jeu irlandais mais je le trouve de plus en plus assommant ! Très franchement, je trouve plus agréable à regarder jouer les Anglais que les Irlandais... Dans le genre, ils savent bien empêcher de jouer.
> 
> Quant aux Français, je les ai trouvés branchés sur courant alternatif, avec des valeurs sûres et des approximations. Pas inintéressant, ce match, mais un peu frustrant.



Les irlandais ont su se nourrir de nos erreurs tout simplement et on ralentit le jeu a la limite de la règle :mouais:
Ceci nous a empêcher de conclure nos temps forts, ce match nul n'arrange pas les français en vue du déplacement au Pays de Galles


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2012)

Y'a les Britiches, d'abord...


----------



## JaiLaTine (8 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a les Britiches, d'abord...



Les british vont pas nous posés de soucis :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Mars 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Les british vont pas nous posés de soucis :rateau:



C'est clair : les anglais ne posent jamais aucun souci à qui que ce soit.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2012)

A voir...:mouais:


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> C'est clair : les anglais ne posent jamais aucun souci à qui que ce soit.



On est confiants


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Mars 2012)

Sinon, personne ne parle de ce magnifique match entre l'Irlande et l'Écosse... dommage. Je trouve que cette équipe d'écosse se dévalue par un excès de fougue et de jeunesse, mais du coup, je pense qu'il va falloir s'en méfier dans les années à venir. J'ai trouvé que leur jeu était plus inventif que les 5 autres équipes du plateau, et surtout : ils jouent le ballon très rapidement.

Bref, j'aime bien leur jeu. Après l'Irlande reste solide et efficace, et très précise donc ça passe mieux mais...


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Mars 2012)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Sinon, personne ne parle de ce magnifique match entre l'Irlande et l'Écosse... dommage. Je trouve que cette équipe d'écosse se dévalue par un excès de fougue et de jeunesse, mais du coup, je pense qu'il va falloir s'en méfier dans les années à venir. J'ai trouvé que leur jeu était plus inventif que les 5 autres équipes du plateau, et surtout : ils jouent le ballon très rapidement.
> 
> Bref, j'aime bien leur jeu. Après l'Irlande reste solide et efficace, et très précise donc ça passe mieux mais...



Exact, j'adore l'Ecosse.
Les voir jouer, c'est l'assurance de voir un bon match.
Bref, ce sont des perdants magnifiques. Des blacks qui ne gagnent pas...

Allez Grenoble!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2012)

ca secoue visiblement...

:hein:


----------



## Nexka (11 Mars 2012)

Aller aller courage!! 

_Et les commentateurs par pitié taisez vous!!  _


----------



## LeProf (11 Mars 2012)

Va falloir que les Français réapprennent à plaquer...


----------



## Nexka (11 Mars 2012)

C'est terrible, on peut même pas s'en prendre aux Rosbeef! Ils jouent vraiment bien!


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2012)

Ué, mais ça reste quand même des empa...s . Attendre la France pour se mettre à bien jouer ! Parce qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'ils aient fait des étincelles depuis le début du tournoi (les bleus non plus d'ailleurs) 



Brol de mUrde.:hein:


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ué, mais ça reste quand même des empa...s . Attendre la France pour se mettre à bien jouer ! Parce qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'ils aient fait des étincelles depuis le début du tournoi (les bleus non plus d'ailleurs)
> 
> 
> 
> Brol de mUrde.:hein:




Je suis pas tout à fais d'accord avec toi, les english avait fait un beau match contre les Gallois. Ben, comme contre l'Irlande ont leur a laissé des boulevards, ils les ont pris...:rallyes:

Quel fin de match et heureusement que Fofana était là, encore une fois.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Mars 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Quel fin de match et heureusement que Fofana était là, encore une fois.



Ben pas que, justement, beaucoup d'entre eux ont fait encore un très bon match... Pointrenaud, Beauxis, Harinordoquy... encore... Malheureusement individuellement, la cohésion n'y était pas.


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2012)

Un match qui se joue à trente centimètres (drop final...) D'ailleurs Beauxis est meilleur à cet exercice que Trinh-Duc.

Encore un match bizarroïde du XV de France. En face, les Anglais ont été bien plus cohérents.


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Mars 2012)

Et dire que je suis monté à LA capitale pour assister à une défaite des bleus contre les Anglais.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2012)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Ben pas que, justement, beaucoup d'entre eux ont fait encore un très bon match... Pointrenaud, Beauxis, Harinordoquy... encore... Malheureusement individuellement, la cohésion n'y était pas.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Les british vont pas nous posés de soucis :rateau:



Effectivement ils ne nous ont pas posé de soucis Seulement des essais ! Mais surement qu'ils ont triché :mouais:en enduisant leur corps et leur maillots d'huile, tellement les mains des français étaient glissantes sur les placages !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2012)

Alors c'était comment, je n'ai pu voir que les 10 dernières minutes....je sais que l'on a perdu, mais comment était le match ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Alors c'était comment, je n'ai pu voir que les 10 dernières minutes....je sais que l'on a perdu, mais comment était le match ?



Nous avons très bien défendu (eux aussi d'ailleurs) L'aurait fallu faire comme ça contre les Britishs  Par contre à de rares occasions près nous avons été stérile en attaque  Pas de doute ils étaient plus fort ! et méritent la victoire, même si cette dernière ne tient qu'à un exploit personnel


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Mars 2012)

Match ennuyant, des Gallois pas transcendants et des Français pas mieux. Un exploit gallois leur donne la victoire. Fofana, Buttin, Maestri, plus que prometteurs.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2012)

+1 Le jeu des Français est brouillon.


----------



## LeProf (18 Mars 2012)

Il manque surtout d'originalité, de créativité.
Quant à l'équipe dans son ensemble, je l'ai trouvé fatigué, vieillissante, assez souvent en retard dans les actions. On aurait pu prendre plusieurs essais, parfois c'était limite.


----------



## JaiLaTine (18 Mars 2012)

Dommage pour les bleus, un tournoi pas très satisfaisant au point de vue collectif mais satisfaisant sur la prestation individuel de certains ( fofana, malzieu, harinor )

Un tournoi qui va permettre de se remettre en question pour mieux rebondir


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2012)

Surtout, il serait temps de se focaliser sur une charnière, avec un type de jeu bien défini. Il vaut mieux bien faire ce que l'on maitrise plutôt que de tenter à chaque fois, sans capacité à développer derrière.
Aucune des 5 autres équipes n'a tenté un jeu nouveau, du coup TOUTES auraient pu battre l'EDF. N'oublions pas que Saint André, avec sa batterie de stars à Toulon, n'a même pas réussi à qualifier l'équipe pour les phases finales... je crains que 4 années de ce bien piètre pitre ne soient fatales à une EDF qui promettait pourtant.
Le rugby reste un sport de combat, il faut former des combattants, pas des danseuses (aussi talentueuses puissent elles être). Et des combattants se forment lentement, avec beaucoup de maturité, donc avec aussi beaucoup d'automatismes acquis très longtemps auparavant. Changer les techniques de plaquages pour un groupe qui était rarement pris en défaut dans ce domaine : c'est con ! Demander à une défense qui était très performante en pointe de défendre en ligne : c'est con ! Demander à une charnière d'ouvrir le toit (dernier match) alors qu'il n'y a réellement qu'un joueur qui excelle dans les airs : c'est con ! Jouer des touches longues alors que le lanceur n'est pas encore au point (szarzewski) : c'est con !
Ou alors, pour faire tout ça : il faut changer toute la compo de l'EDF, et ce ne sont pas les joueurs talentueux (français) qui manquent dans le top 14...

Bref, je crains qu'il ne soit un peu con PSA (en même temps, porter un patronyme de fabricant de poêles à fioul...).


----------



## Cédric74 (19 Mars 2012)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Surtout, il serait temps de se focaliser sur une charnière, avec un type de jeu bien défini.



ça serait révolutionnaire en France. On n'arrête pas de la changer (pour finalement faire jouer un 9 en 10 pendant la coupe du monde...) On ne sait pas donner le temps d'apprentissage aux joueurs, voire accepter de perdre au début. On préfère changer au fil des résultats, des commentaires des uns ou des autres. Par contre, pour ce tournoi on a gardé des vieux briscards pour qu'ils fêtent leur jubilé national.
Les Anglais ont eu plus de courage et sans doute un meilleur calcul à long terme parce qu'ils ont lancé de nombreux joueurs (ils y étaient aussi obligés). Beaucoup de nouveaux aujourd'hui, ça veut dire beaucoup d'expérience de jeu et autant de jeunesse physique dans 4 ans. S'ils ne font pas comme la France à tout changer à chaque compétition.


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Mars 2012)

Pour les histoires de charnière, Midi Olympique annonce le test de Mermoz en 10.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2012)

Alors à votre avis le ST va perdre sa place de leader ce we ? rappel match Biarritz - ASM / SF Paris - ST

l'ASM est impressionnante depuis quelques temps, même s'ils ont eu chaud aux fesses contre Perpignan, la botte de Brook et de Skrela est là pour faire la différence.

Au contraire, le ST, est depuis le match contre l'ASM en dessous de son niveau, à la limite contre Castres et au dessous contre Bordeaux.


----------



## Cédric74 (31 Mars 2012)

L'ASM vient de perdre d'un point... A suivre pour Toulouse.Par contre, l'Aviron vient de prendre cher à Perpignan et malgré les déclarations optimistes d'Heymans ça va être plus que dur pour le maintien.


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2012)

Ah oui, toutes mes condoléances à Nexka pour le match de cet aprèm&#8217;


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2012)

Victoire du ST devant une équipe du SF solide, un gros travail pour le ST en touche avant son 1/4 de coupe d'Europe. Le ST garde donc la tête du classement.

Semaine prochaine 1/4 de finale contre Edimbourg....


----------



## Nexka (31 Mars 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Ah oui, toutes mes condoléances à Nexka pour le match de cet aprèm



Et ça te fait rire? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Ah oui, toutes mes condoléances à Nexka pour le match de cet aprèm



C'est petit çà


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Et ça te fait rire? :mouais:



J'avais pas compris mais je dois dire que ça c'est une correction...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2012)

en tant que fan du SUA, j'ai mal...
:hein:


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2012)

Elle est pas mal celle là 

"La commission d'appel propose en remplacement une peine de 60 coups de bâton qui doivent être donnés à la mi-temps du match contre Castres (le week-end du 21 mars). La commission d'appel souhaite que ce soit le joueur Bakkies Botha qui donne les coups de bâton à M. Bernard Laporte. En tant que président du RCT, j'ai décidé que M. Bernard Laporte allait accepter cette peine", ajoute Boudjellal, Laporte à ses côtés.

"Je m'engage auprès de Bernard à fournir un coussin parce que 60 coups de bâton de Bakkies Botha, c'est d'avance une sanction très dure", poursuit-il, en allusion à la réputation rugueuse du deuxième ligne sud-africain, 2,02 m, 124 kg, recruté par Toulon à l'intersaison.

"Je comprends que le président me dise : Bernard, il faut accepter cette sanction. Ce n'est pas facile. Heureusement que le coussin m'est offert", commente ensuite Laporte. "Je vais m'entraîner dès ce soir avec ma femme qui va me flageller parce que 60 coups de bâton donnés par Bakkies Botha, sans être vulgaire, ça va quand même faire mal au c... J'aurais préféré un autre joueur, mais c'est comme ça. Pour le club, il faut se sacrifier", sourit-il.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Elle est pas mal celle là



Hum, ne sommes-nous pas le 1er avril ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Hum, ne sommes-nous pas le 1er avril ?




Sans rire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2012)

c'est dans la petite ville d'Agen...

http://video.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/zoom-sur-agen_vid225628/

des t-shirts sont vente pour...

:mouais:


----------



## Nexka (3 Avril 2012)

Des rumeurs disent qu'on repasserait sur un top 16 l'année prochaine... 
Je trouve ça quand même surprenant  :hein: :mouais:
Pourtant ce ne sont pas des rumeurs d'un 1er avril   .. En tout cas ça arrangerait bien Bayonne


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2012)

Pour les techniciens, j'ai une interrogation technique : en regardant attentivement les introductions dans les mêlées fermées, je trouve que les demis de mêlée ne se fatiguent même plus à envoyer la balle au milieu mais la dirige directement vers le camp.
Me trompé-je ? La règle a changé ou les arbitres sont devenus passablement laxistes sur ce point ?


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Avril 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Des rumeurs disent qu'on repasserait sur un top 16 l'année prochaine...
> Je trouve ça quand même surprenant  :hein: :mouais:
> Pourtant ce ne sont pas des rumeurs d'un 1er avril   .. En tout cas ça arrangerait bien Bayonne



Pratiquement impossible cette rumeur : les présidents des plus grands clubs souhaiteraient un système à la britannique, avec au mieux deux clubs de moins (soit un truc à dix-douze provinces) et dans lequel les clubs seraient fixés une bonne fois pour toute...
De ce fait, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui pourrait ramener deux clubs de plus dans la course... De plus ça finirait par faire beaucoup trop de matchs pour les clubs. (ce qui est déjà le cas, objectivement).

Mais ce qui serait bien, qu'ils appliquent enfin la règle de 70% des joueurs qui sortent du centre de formation du club sur chaque match : on verrait alors ou seraient classée le RM 92 et Toulon par exemple...


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les techniciens, j'ai une interrogation technique : en regardant attentivement les introductions dans les mêlées fermées, je trouve que les demis de mêlée ne se fatiguent même plus à envoyer la balle au milieu mais la dirige directement vers le camp.
> Me trompé-je ? La règle a changé ou les arbitres sont devenus passablement laxistes sur ce point ?


Sur france rugueuby : 
_- Le demi de mêlée doit se tenir à un mètre de la mêlée, sur la ligne médiane.
- Le demi de mêlée doit tenir le ballon à deux mains, au-dessus de la ligne médiane entre les premières lignes, à mi-hauteur entre les genoux et les chevilles.
- Le demi de mêlée doit introduire le ballon d'un geste rapide.
- *Le demi de mêlée doit introduire le ballon droit le long de la ligne médiane*, de telle sorte qu'il touche immédiatement le sol au-delà de la largeur des épaules du pilier le plus proche.
- Le demi de mêlée doit introduire le ballon d'un seul mouvement vers l'avant - c'est à dire sans effectuer de mouvement du ballon vers l'arrière. Il ne doit pas "feindre" d'introduire le ballon.

Sanction : coup de pied franc._
Donc... Place au spectacle je pense : la télé est la, faut que ça joue et (un peu) tant pis pour les règles. Faut dire que j'ai souvenir de mélées refaites quinze fois. Mais c'est vrai aussi que si l'arbitre donnait systématiquement un coup franc, ça disparatrait vite !


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2012)

J'ai remarqué ça depuis un moment et puis un jour, j'ai vu un arbitre siffler un coup-franc. Pourquoi là et pas avant ? Mystère.

Reste qu'hier, je regardais les ACT Brombies contre les Sharks et Nic White, le demi des Brumbies, lançait la balle franchement sur sa droite, que l'arbitre soit derrière lui ou non... Tsss. dans le sud, ils sont laxistes


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Avril 2012)

Bon c'est flambé pour Toulouse.... remarque vu comment ils ont joué 
Il nous reste Clermont cet aprem


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2012)

On peut en revanche être satisfait de Toulon et de Biarritz.


----------



## Cédric74 (8 Avril 2012)

Oui, on est plus fort dans la petite coupe d'Europe. Punaise Biarritz a tapé les Wasps chez eux. Ça fait déjà 3 clubs français en demie, en attendant Brive ce soir.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2012)

quell match de Clermont, les Sarracens ont essayés de tous les côtés mais rien n'est passé.

Bravo aux Jaunards et maintenant sus au Leinster.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2012)

Et un club français gagnera une coupe cette année. Pas mal.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Quelle fin de saison désastreuse du ST, après la défaite à Edimbourg j'attendais une réaction puisqu'il ne le reste plus que le Brennus....mais nouvelle défaite à Perpignan avec un jeu vraiment dépassé 
De plus, blessure pour Servat qui sera absent 4 à 6 semaines.....
Je vois de plus en plus un doublé (CE, Brennus) des Jaunards qui même avec une équipe de remplaçant continue à aligner le même jeu.


----------



## Nexka (15 Avril 2012)

Et sinon :  

Bayonne a battu Biarritzeuuh!! Baaayoonne a battu Biarritzeeuuhhh 
:love: :love:


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Avril 2012)

Bravo l'AB mais c'est pas encore gagné pour en pousser un autre à la 13e place.
Pour le ST, je me méfie. Une baisse de régime maintenant ne veut pas dire que Toulouse est foutu pour les phases finales même si Clermont est impressionant en ce moment.
Enfin, bravo aux Grenoblois et merci de nous permettre d'avoir une équpe régionale en Top14.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Avril 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Quelle fin de saison désastreuse du ST, après la défaite à Edimbourg j'attendais une réaction puisqu'il ne le reste plus que le Brennus....mais nouvelle défaite à Perpignan avec un jeu vraiment dépassé
> De plus, blessure pour Servat qui sera absent 4 à 6 semaines.....
> Je vois de plus en plus un doublé (CE, Brennus) des Jaunards qui même avec une équipe de remplaçant continue à aligner le même jeu.



Dans l'absolu, je plussois, mais je préférerais quand même que ce soit le MHR qui aie le Brennus...


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Le MHR ? Désolé mais je pense que cette année ils n'ont pas le niveau, l'ASM est un ton au dessus, qu'ils fassent jouer leurs titulaires ou leurs remplaçants, le niveau est le même.

Je place toujours l'ASM en tête de mon pronostic, même si j'espère secrètement que le ST reprendra des couleurs, après il y a le RCT mais là....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2012)

Allez le SUA !

Bon par contre si j'ai bien suivi Lyon c'est ProD2 maintenant...
Faut espérer pour eux un effet Chabal :rateau:

Et puis la remontée de Grenoble !
L'ex patron de Cap Gemini a peut être trouvé sa reconversion ?
Edith : http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/midolserge-kampf-se-livre_sto3235800/story.shtml


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Avril 2012)

Allez Allez les bleus et blancs de l'Aviron Bayonnais 

Je pense que le ST va se ressaisir j'en suis sur mais Clermont fais une superbe saison bon courage a eux

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier le challenge européen ou les clubs français font vraiment bonne figure


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Allez le SUA !
> 
> Bon par contre si j'ai bien suivi Lyon c'est ProD2 maintenant...
> Faut espérer pour eux un effet Chabal :rateau:
> ...



J'ai lu son interview dans le Midol, à priori il ne s'arrête pas vraiment et vend ses actions dans le FC Grenoble et le BO.

Encore une victoire de l'ASM face à Montpellier.....je vous le dit ce sera  eux....ils sont en confiance.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Avril 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Encore une victoire de l'ASM face à Montpellier.....je vous le dit ce sera  eux....ils sont en confiance.



Meuuuuh non !! comment peut tu douter du stade T. ????? Ce n'est pas parcequ'ils ont quelques problèmes de réglage en cette fin de saison avec une infirmerie bien pleine Qu'ils ne seront pas "mort de faim" pour les phases finales !!!:love:


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Avril 2012)

Que Toulouse et Clermont en profitent bien cette année.
Attention, Grenoble arrive...

Non, j'plaisante   , je vais trembler tous les week-end. 

J'espère qu'ils vont faire comme Bordeaux, garder la même ossature, et renforcer quelques postes.

Ceci dit, Clermont a l'air bien, cette année...


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Meuuuuh non !! comment peut tu douter du stade T. ????? Ce n'est pas parcequ'ils ont quelques problèmes de réglage en cette fin de saison avec une infirmerie bien pleine Qu'ils ne seront pas "mort de faim" pour les phases finales !!!:love:



T'as vu le match face à Brive ? Ben moi j'appel pas ça "des problèmes de réglages" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Avril 2012)

ah merde...chuis plus autant serein pour le SUA d'un coup


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Bravo aux clubs Français en challenge Européen. Cet AM MASL-Leinster....ça va être chaud.


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2012)

Bof. Pour les joueurs c'est dur. Pour les spectateurs, ce n'est pas enthousiasmant.


----------



## Cédric74 (29 Avril 2012)

Apparemment pour battre l'ASM, il faut les jouer à Bordeaux.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2012)

:-( ASM


----------



## subsole (29 Avril 2012)

Presque.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Ouais beau match, mais encore un arbitre anglais partial....


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2012)

On aurait pu voir un carton jaune sortir, par exemple...


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

Oh oui, plus d'une fois et non à chaque fois on sermonne le capitaine....


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2012)

Je pense à un coup de talon délibéré sur la balle au moment où Parra s'en saisit.

Reste que, pour ce que j'ai vu, (environ 50 minutes) ce n'était pas folichon non plus : beaucoup de passes ratées de Parra, un groupe désorganisé, Difficile de lancer des offensives dans ces conditions. Mais décidément, je trouve ces provinces irlandaises horripilantes.


----------



## plovemax (30 Avril 2012)

Oui il ne faut pas enlever la valeur du Leinster qui, somme toute, mérite sa victoire. Mais l'arbitre n'a pas été bon (et là, je suis gentil) sans parler de la poisse des deux blessures de début de match.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2012)

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2011-2012/sua-lanta-deylaud-ecartes_sto3253792/story.shtml

GENRE !!!

Ils ont été dans le club pendant un bon moment et, d'un coup, ils ne seraient pas/plus professionnel ?

c't'excuse à 2 ronds !!!



http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2011-2012/sua-lanta-deylaud-ecartes_sto3253792/story.shtml


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je pense à un coup de talon délibéré sur la balle au moment où Parra s'en saisit.
> 
> Reste que, pour ce que j'ai vu, (environ 50 minutes) ce n'était pas folichon non plus : beaucoup de passes ratées de Parra, un groupe désorganisé, Difficile de lancer des offensives dans ces conditions. Mais décidément, je trouve ces provinces irlandaises horripilantes.



C'est vrai on aurait dis que Clermont n'était pas à son niveau habituel, mais ils étaient pas mal désorganisé pas le Leinster et par les blessures du début de match.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2012)

bon visiblement le SUA sera encore dans le TOP 14 pour la saison 2012-2013.

Mais étant donné que le club à empoché son ticket pour une prochaine saison en Top 14 assez tardivement, comment va se passer le recrutement ?

En plus c'était déjà un des plus petits budget du Top 14 cette saison...


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Voilà une piste, mais en même temps vu la source (rugby-transfert.com)  il y a quand même un doute.

Arrivées :
Sella (entraîneur), Blin (entraîneur), Darricarrère (entraîneur, Dax), Malonga (3e-ligne, Castres), Vaquin (3e-ligne, Racing-Métro), Lorée (1/2 mêlée, Racing-Métro), Roux (centre, La Rochelle), Demotte (2e-ligne, Clermont), Lozada (2e-ligne, Edimbourg)	

Départs :

Machenaud (1/2 mêlée, Racing-Métro), Badenhorst (3e-ligne, retraite), Lanta (entraîneur, Bayonne), Deylaud (entraîneur, Bayonne), Senekal (2e-ligne, Bayonne), Dulin (ailier, Castres), Sheklashvili (pilier, ?), Ahotaeiloa (centre, Bayonne, ?), Swiryn (ailier, retraite), Lassalle (2e-ligne, Narbonne, Oyonnax, ?), Chavet (2e-ligne, retraite), Mondoulet (3e-ligne, Albi)

Arrivées possible mais non confirmées :

Vergallo (1/2 mêlée, Toulouse), Boussès (centre, Racing-Métro), Bonneval (arrière, Stade Français), Boutaty (2e-ligne, Bayonne), Lacombe (talonneur, Brive), Blair (arrière, Cardiff), Basson (2e-ligne, Lyon), Falefa (pilier, Toulouse)


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Bon on entre dans les phases finales :

Tout d'abord :

Challenge Européen ce jour : Toulon face à Biarritz,j'ai une faible pour Biarritz et vous ?

HCup demain : Le Lienster face à  L'Ulster, je pense que le Leinster fera parler l'expérience un peu comme contre l'ASM.

1/2 finale Pro D2 :
Demain Pau contre La Rochelle
Dimanche Mont de Marsan contre Dax le derby Landais

ET vous vos pronostics ?


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Mai 2012)

Pour le challenge Européen, je pense que Toulon gagnera. Beaucoup plus complet dans toutes ses lignes, et un meilleur banc.
Biarritz est trop dépendant de quelques individualités.

Pour la Pro D2 (en tant que spécialiste supporter du FCG ), je dirai finale Pau-Mont de Marsan.
Pau en Top 14.
La Rochelle décevant à l'extérieur, et Dax à bout de souffle.

Mais bon, je me trompe tt l'temps...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2012)

Mon pronostic à moi que j'ai, c'est que le gagnant va remporter la coupe pour les uns, et se retrouver en finale pour les autres .



j'ai horreur des pronostics !


----------



## Cédric74 (19 Mai 2012)

Mais qu'est-ce que je me suis emmerdé sur ce match Biarritz-Toulon ! Heureusement qu'l y a les phases finales de fédérale 2 demain pour voir du rugby... J'espère qu'on verra du meilleur jeu en top14 la saison prochaine à Grenoble.

Comme on dit en France profonde : support your local rugby team.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)

Bon déjà pour le challenge j'étais dans les clous, avec malheureusement un match navrant :rallyes:, mais bon Toulon tenu en échec le début de la fin avant la 1/2 contre le racine ???

Le Leinster semble tenir la route aussi...


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Mai 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> J'espère qu'on verra du meilleur jeu en top14 la saison prochaine à Grenoble.



Dur pour un promu, de se maintenir.
Encore plus dur de le faire en produisant du jeu.
Mais bon, Bordeaux l'a bien fait.
Un truc qui pourrait aider le FCG, c'est le retour au Top 16, avec une seule descente (pour trois montées)




Cédric74 a dit:


> Comme on dit en France profonde : support your local rugby team.



Je suis à 900Km de my local rugby team...



Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour le challenge Européen, je pense que Toulon gagnera. Beaucoup plus complet dans toutes ses lignes, et un meilleur banc.
> Biarritz est trop dépendant de quelques individualités.
> 
> Mais bon, je me trompe tt l'temps...



Ca s'est vérifié.

Match pourri, mais bravo Biarritz quand même.
Malin, le Yach...
Gentil, l'arbitre...


----------



## JaiLaTine (20 Mai 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Dur pour un promu, de se maintenir.
> Encore plus dur de le faire en produisant du jeu.
> Mais bon, Bordeaux l'a bien fait.
> Un truc qui pourrait aider le FCG, c'est le retour au Top 16, avec une seule descente (pour trois montées)
> ...



Oui tres malin le Yach


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Mai 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Dur pour un promu, de se maintenir.
> Encore plus dur de le faire en produisant du jeu.
> Mais bon, Bordeaux l'a bien fait.
> Un truc qui pourrait aider le FCG, c'est le retour au Top 16, avec une seule descente (pour trois montées)
> ...



Bordeaux est très bon exemple pour les clubs promus. En plus, ils nous ont offert un beau jeu cette saison. 
Il va falloir te trouver une local team. Celle d'ici vient de gagner son match de montée en Fédérale 1.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mai 2012)

Bon, allez, après le hand et le foot, il nous reste qu'à régler le problème Rugby..., et tout sera bien rangé, sur l'étagère. Et on pourra repasser aux choses graves et intelligentes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2012)

et puis ca prouve aussi que l'argent ne fait pas tout...

enfin...quand tu compares les budgets des clubs...

Pas tout à 100% quoi...


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mai 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Il va falloir te trouver une local team. Celle d'ici vient de gagner son match de montée en Fédérale 1.



Oui, bravo Annecy!
Ca m'a fait plaisir; Ma p'tite femme est de Pringy...

Quant à ma "local team sur place", pas simple, la Bretagne, c'est tout plat, et j'ai beau tourner la tête de tous côtés, pas les moindres perches à l'horizon...

Si, Rennes a une très belle équipe féminine.


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Mai 2012)

C'est sûr que le rugby breton n'est pas célèbre. Mais en cherchant bien...
Ah Pringy, et son fameux "chez Noël"


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mai 2012)

Tain, j'aurais jamais cru causer cochonnaille sur un forum mac...
Mais c'est vrai que chez Noël, c'est magique!


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Mai 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Tain, j'aurais jamais cru causer cochonnaille sur un forum mac...
> Mais c'est vrai que chez Noël, c'est magique!


 le rugby mène à tout !


----------



## JaiLaTine (24 Mai 2012)

Barrages ce week end des pronos ???

Moi je dirais Racing et Castres


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mai 2012)

jailatine a dit:


> barrages ce week end des pronos ???
> 
> Moi je dirais racing et castres



mouhahahahhahahhahahahahaaaa !!!


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Mai 2012)

Les clubs qui reçoivent sont favoris. Difficile de battre Toulon après leur échec européen, et Castres après son échec en barrage la saison dernière. Mais, il peut y avoir des surprises.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2012)

Ouais, moi je les voyais gagner le challenge.....enfin si ils perdent Boudjellal à annoncer qu'il prendrait du recul.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mai 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Les clubs qui reçoivent sont favoris. Difficile de battre Toulon après leur échec européen, et Castres après son échec en barrage la saison dernière. Mais, il peut y avoir des surprises.



Oui, Castres et Toulon favoris, mais bon, j'aime bien aussi Montpellier et le Racing...
Je voudrai surtout voir deux beaux matchs

Pour Annecy, il y a des embrouilles pour la montée?
J'ai vu ça dans le Midol...


----------



## JaiLaTine (26 Mai 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oui, Castres et Toulon favoris, mais bon, j'aime bien aussi Montpellier et le Racing...
> Je voudrai surtout voir deux beaux matchs
> 
> Pour Annecy, il y a des embrouilles pour la montée?
> J'ai vu ça dans le Midol...



Oui Annecy ne montera pas en F1 car ils ont fait jouer un joueur sous fausse licence :mouais:
Du coup Aubenas va surement monter à la place de Annecy

Pour l'instant mes pronos sont bons reste le racing métro


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mai 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Oui Annecy ne montera pas en F1 car ils ont fait jouer un joueur sous fausse licence :mouais:
> Du coup Aubenas va surement monter à la place de Annecy



C'est ballot...


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2012)

Ben voilà, les 1/2 sont connues : Toulouse/Castres et ASM/Toulon

Une victoire de Toulon hier,  avec un essai entaché d'un anti-jeu flagrant mais que l'arbitre n'a pas sanctionné, C'est Mr Boudjellal qui va être content, pour une fois il va pas se plaindre de l'arbitrage...


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Mai 2012)

Toulouse/Clermont la finale je pense


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2012)

Autant je vois (et j'espère) que l'ASM renverra Toulon au bord de la mer, autant j'ai un doute pour la victoire de Toulouse, une fin de saison régulière plus que moyenne un dernier match censé remettre les pendules à l'heure ce qui n'a pas été le cas, donc.....


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mai 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Autant je vois (et j'espère) que l'ASM renverra Toulon au bord de la mer, autant j'ai un doute pour la victoire de Toulouse, une fin de saison régulière plus que moyenne un dernier match censé remettre les pendules à l'heure ce qui n'a pas été le cas, donc.....



je vous trouve bien défaitiste supporter du 31 Même si la fin de saison a été moyenne, je doute qu'ils aient perdu leur fond de jeu Et leurs individualités je persiste à penser que c'est affaire de réglages  Et ils ont eu encore 3 semaines pour les faire. 
Allez ASM/ST en finale on y CROIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT.


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Juin 2012)

Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse :love: Merci le ST, tant qu'ils auront des hommes aussi clairs que Clerc la victoire sera possible.


----------



## Cédric74 (3 Juin 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Oui Annecy ne montera pas en F1 car ils ont fait jouer un joueur sous fausse licence :mouais:
> Du coup Aubenas va surement monter à la place de Annecy
> 
> Pour l'instant mes pronos sont bons reste le racing métro



J'ai raté le sujet... Annecy accusé d'avoir usurpé l'identité d'un joueur pour avoir sa licence blanche. En fait, le joueur était blessé et un autre jouait à sa place. Donc montée annulée + 200 d'amende + ultime passage en commission vendredi prochain pour d'éventuelles autres sanctions (une descente en F3 serait catastrophique) et logiquement Aubenas en Fédérale 1.

Sinon, 1/2 finale pas très intéressante hier. L'essai raté de Castres est incroyable. Pour sa saison Toulouse mérite sa place en finale mais Castres peut s'en vouloir, le Stade n'a jamais été aussi prêt de tomber. Il cherche encore son rugby, je trouve.
J'espère que Clermont-Toulon sera plus vivant à l'exemple du Pau-Mt de Marsan la semaine dernière. Les 2 équipes finalistes de proD2 ont montré qu'on pouvait jouer un match de la plus importance sans tout baser sur la défense et le contre.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Juin 2012)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse :love: Merci le ST, tant qu'ils auront des hommes aussi clairs que Clerc la victoire sera possible.



Oui, mais quel match de Masoe...

Je vois bien Clermont-Toulouse en finale.
J'aime bien Toulouse, mais je les vois moyens cette année.
Clermont champion?


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2012)

Finalement, je ne regrette pas d'avoir loupé un énième match fermé où tout se joue aux pénalités.
Si le ST l'emporte cette saison on est certain d'avoir le couplet du Rugby formidable qu'il pratique : ça commence à me fatiguer d'avoir le discours d'un côté et le jeu étriqué de l'autre. Ça n'enlève rien à la qualité des joueurs ou de l'entraîneur, évidemment.

Je suis donc _pour_ les autres (Toulon ou Clermont, surtout Clermont).


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2012)

Bon. Toujours pas d'essai... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

C'est dur pour Parra. Et bravo à Wilkinson qui s'est bien repris.

La meilleure équipe du championnat n'est pas en finale. Bon : maintenant je soutiens Toulon et son équipe de mercenaires talentueux.


----------



## Cédric74 (3 Juin 2012)

L'équipe qui a défendu a gagné. A suivre.


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juin 2012)

@Bompi : tu ne peux quand même pas soutenir en conscience, une équipe composée d'individualités, sans intention de jouer ensemble, dans un sport ou la notion de collectif a du sens (contrairement à d'autres sports d'équipes). Ce serait absurde.


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2012)

Ça, je trouve que c'est une vue de l'esprit. S'ils ne jouaient pas ensemble, les Toulonnais ne pourraient pas être où ils en sont. Même si d'autres équipes sont meilleures et que cette fin de championnat est toujours cruelle, Toulon est en finale et ce n'est pas immérité. Quand on voit Van Nikerk et son comportement, on n'a pas l'impression qu'il ne la joue _que_ individuellement.

Et autant j'accorde volontiers un bon point au ST ou à Clermont, autant je reconnais que eux-aussi ont leurs joueurs d'autres horizons ou venus de clubs divers de l'hexagone. Toulon est simplement un parangon de rugby professionnel moderne qui pousse la logique assez loin. Ça ne me dérange pas.


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Toulon est simplement un parangon de rugby professionnel moderne qui pousse la logique assez loin. Ça ne me dérange pas.


Moi non plus, ça ne me gène pas.
Au contraire, c'est comme si on avait une équipe de l'hémisphère sud (renforcée par quelques britanniques) dans le top 14...
Bon j'exagère; Les grenoblois ont tjs bien aimé charrier les toulonnais. Et réciproquement...
J'en profite maintenant, car j'ai un peu peur pour l'année prochaine.

A XV, je rêve de championnats avec des échanges d'équipes entre les différentes compétitions européennes.
Il y a bien deux équipes italiennes en ligue celte, et une équipe française à XIII en super league.


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Moi non plus, ça ne me gène pas.
> Au contraire, c'est comme si on avait une équipe de l'hémisphère sud (renforcée par quelques britanniques) dans le top 14...
> Bon j'exagère; Les grenoblois ont tjs bien aimé charrier les toulonnais. Et réciproquement...
> J'en profite maintenant, car j'ai un peu peur pour l'année prochaine.
> ...


Tu vas te faire taper dessus, toi ! 
Effectivement, je trouve qu'une sorte de championnat européen (façon Super XV) pourrait être intéressant. Cependant, à nous qui aimons les dénouements (vraiment) dramatiques, l'absence de rétrogradation et le système des franchises risquent de paraître sans panache. Un peu comme pour le Foot US.
La fin de cette saison avec les clubs basques aux abois, a été riche en suspense, larmes et nervosité.

Grenoble, je ne connais pas du tout (en matière rugbystique, s'entend). Vu que Bourgoin n'est plus en pro-D2 et que le LOU est redescendu, c'est Grenoble qui reprend le flambeau !

Pour revenir au sujet précédent : une partie de l'animosité envers Toulon vient de son président, qui n'est pas du sérail, n'est pas un ancien joueur mais juste un passionné qui a fait fortune ailleurs, avec un côté provocateur et peu standard (à plein de points de vue). Mais c'est aussi être un peu injuste envers des joueurs qui mouillent le maillot, _eux-aussi_, et qui ont leur fierté et une ambition.

Après tout, je pourrais (avec un brin de mauvaise foi ) souligner que le buteur qui a envoyé Toulouse en finale n'est pas vraiment un gars du cru. Je suis d'ailleurs ravi qu'il joue dans notre championnat (tout comme Matt Giteau ou Sir Johnny Wilkinson (qui, non content d'être anglais, est aussi _teetotaler_... tsss...)).


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Juin 2012)

Allez cette finale du ch. de F. fut un beau combat d'avants, à défaut d'envolées des lignes arrières, et une mise en valeur des défenses.
Quels sacrés buteurs Ces "étrangers"


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2012)

Ué, c'était un peu le ch*I*ampionnat...

Où quand l'enjeu verrouille le jeu


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2012)

Le jeu, il était dans des matchs sans trop d'enjeu, plus au Sud. Comme la promenade de santé des Blacks face aux Irlandais, par exemple.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Juin 2012)

Ce ne fût pas un match formidable, car peu d'action, mais il fût indécis jusqu'à la dernière minute avec la possibilité pour Toulon de marquer un essai. Toulouse est encore une fois champion :love:.

Vivement le mois d'août et avant cela la tournée des bleus.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2012)

Je ne suis pour les Anglais que lorsqu'ils jouent contre les Springboks et là, je les ai trouvés méritants : ils ne se sont pas découragé et ont presque été payés de leurs efforts.
Les Gallois ont manqué d'un rien à chaque fois de l'emporter : finalement c'est un peu comme leur demi-finale de coupe du monde...
Quant aux Irlandais, ils se sont carbonisé la semaine dernière et devaient encore être fatigués ce week-end. Reste que contre les Blacks (et d'autres équipes importantes), il est suicidaire de ne pas prendre les points bien sagement au pied. 60-0, ça fait mauvais genre. Côté Irlandais, beaucoup de mauvais choix et d'approximations. Côté Blacks, quelques joueurs jeunes et prometteurs.


----------



## Lisoutou (9 Juillet 2012)

Allez l'ASM 

Vous avez un joueur préféré?
Personnellement je trouve que Parra est vraiment très bon! Toujours alerte, prêt à secourir son équipe!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2012)

J'ai mal aux pruneaux 
je répète...
J'ai mal aux pruneaux


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai mal aux pruneaux
> je répète...
> J'ai mal aux pruneaux



Il faut dire que Toulouse n'y est pas allé de main morte Ce qui était prévisible vu leur début de saison un peu laborieux, courage  la saison est longue !:rateau::love:


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Septembre 2012)

Ouais,, il y a plusieurs championnats dans le top 14...
Agen, Grenoble, BB et MdM (liste non exhaustive), c'est pour le maintien.
En principe, en déplacement chez les gros, ils voyagent léger, et, ... C'est le carton.

Agen s'est réservé pour Grenoble. Maintenant, pour Agen-Grenoble, attention aux pruneaux (c'est sanctionable).
Le casse-noix est préférable... 

Pour Grenoble, j'aimerais bien un petit bonus défensif.
On a mangé notre pain blanc.
La suite va être plus dure. C'est le début. On est pas sortis d'affaire...


----------



## kisco (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

vous qui suivez le rugby pourrez peut-être me renseigner:

J'aimerai aller voir Irlande-France le 9 mars prochain à Dublin (6 personnes).
Quel est le meilleur moyen d'acheter des billets (uniquement billets, sans voyage ni hôtel)?
Par le site de la fédération française? irlandaise?

Je sais grâce au le site de la FFR qu'il y a des sites à éviter, et que les billets officiels ne sont pas encore en vente. Savez-vous à peu près quand il le seront?

Merci d'avance! :love:
Et bonne saison


----------



## JaiLaTine (13 Septembre 2012)

Allez le BO


----------



## Nexka (13 Septembre 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Allez le BO



Rhaaaaaaaaaaaa! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Septembre 2012)

le pruneau est a point.

et ça, c'est bien...


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> le pruneau est a point.
> 
> et ça, c'est bien...



Tout comme la violette qui se porte bien


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2012)

Le puma est un peu fatigué, en revanche. Du mal à digérer la fougère...


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le puma est un peu fatigué, en revanche. Du mal à digérer la fougère...



Normal !A-t-on déjà vu des Pumas végétariens ??!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Octobre 2012)

Bien...
Parlons d'autres choses !

:rateau:


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2012)

Pauvres Bordelais. Vaillants mais pas encore assez.

Le petit résumé de AFS-NZL était intéressant... Finalement, la _seule_ équipe à avoir _vraiment_ menacé les All Blacks depuis un an, c'est le XV de France.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Octobre 2012)

Premier point de Mont de Marsan aussi !

Ils voient enfin la Lumière.


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Pauvres Bordelais. Vaillants mais pas encore assez.



Ah si les toulousains pouvaient toujours jouer commes ils jouent quand ils ont "le couteau sur la gorge" Des raisons d'espèrer pour l'Europe prochaine ?


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2012)

Les Toulousains ont une capacité de réaction certaine. Il est clair aussi que la rentrée de quelques cadres, plus frais, a bien aidé leur retour à la marque. Au premier chef, celle de Luke McAlister ; décidément un joueur formidable (précis au pied, régulier même sous la pression, talentueux à la main et pugnace sur l'homme).
Quand on pense que les Blacks peuvent se passer d'un tel joueur...


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bien...
> Parlons d'autres choses !
> 
> :rateau:



tu dois bien aimer le jambon aux pruneaux pourtant !!! :rateau: mais peut-être avec un peu plus de pruneaux et moins de jambon ? :rose::love:


----------



## Baptisme (11 Octobre 2012)

Je peux pas m'empêcher de tilter quand je lis certains propos sur le RC Toulon.
On a le droit de ne pas apprécier le personnage Boudjellal. C'est mon cas, d'ailleurs. Mais je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi ce club serait une sorte de "cas d'espèce" de la professionnalisation à outrance du rugby.

Aujourd'hui, *tous* les clubs s'arrachent les meilleurs joueurs du monde. Bayonne, Perpignan, Toulouse et tous les autres... ils ne recrutent que peu de bras cassés, quand même.
Que Carter laisse subtilement entendre qu'il n'exclue pas l'idée d'aller encaisser la monnaie pendant une autre demi-saison en France, et immédiatement il y a le Racing et l'ASM qui dégainent le chéquier.
Pourquoi ce label "mercenaires" sur les toulonnais ?

Trop d'étrangers ? Jetez un il aux compos des autres équipes : il n'est pas rare que nos gentils clubs du gentil sud ouest alignent cinq ou six français dans leur quinze de départ. Combien de sélectionnables dans le XV aligné par Grenoble ?

En outre, il est quand même important de rappeler que le RCT est un des gros clubs formateurs du pays. Au sein des effectifs des équipes de France jeunes, il y a toujours au moins un représentant du club.
Depuis le début de la saison, il y a régulièrement quatre ou cinq joueurs formés au club sur chaque feuille de match. Sans oublier que Maestri et Fickou ont été embauchés par le Stade Toulousain (le premier nommé est maintenant international).

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce club serait coupable de tous les maux, alors qu'il fonctionne exactement comme les autres.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2012)

+1.

Et si Boudjellal est excessif (et jure peut-être un peu par rapport à d'autres présidents, plus feutrés) il a une motivation et une envie qui donnent du peps (j'aime bien l'idée du pilou-pilou, d'ailleurs).
D'une manière générale, il y a pas mal d'hypocrisie dans toutes ces critiques.

Il y a eu d'abord les réticences du Sud-Ouest envers les clubs de la capitale. Maintenant, c'est envers Toulon. D'une manière générale, c'est envers les clubs qui pourraient remettre en cause la suprématie dudit Sud-Ouest [on peut légitimement estimer que depuis quelques années le RCT est plus dangereux pour le Stade Toulousain que le Stade Français].


----------



## Baptisme (11 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> D'une manière générale, il y a pas mal d'hypocrisie dans toutes ces critiques.



Le bon côté, c'est que ça cultive la paranoïa du public toulonnais, qui s'est toujours considéré comme un mal-aimé du rugby français, et tout particulièrement de la fédé.
Ça maintient les traditions...


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Octobre 2012)

Bon, le Toulonnais (même expatrié) est susceptible? 
Faut pas, et c'est un Grenoblois (expat aussi, mais moins loin) qui le dit.
Longue histoire entre Toulon et Grenoble, et parfois douloureuse. La tribune Charles Finale est là pour le rappeler..

On ne prête qu'aux riches (même si Toulon n'a pas le plus gros budget).
C'est vrai qu'on a tendance à ne voir que des étrangers à Toulon. Certainement dû au fait que ce sont tous des stars.
Vrai aussi que son président ne laisse pas indifférent.
Tout ça fait que Toulon est médiatiquement le club le plus exposé du Top 14.

Maintenant, Toulon fait partie des équipes que j'aime regarder.
Ah oui, dans le cadre du maintien du FCG, si Toulon pouvait envoyer ses espoirs à Grenoble...
Pour les paris, il parait que Boudjellal a été vu au PMU à côté de Mayol, et qu'il a parié pour la défaite du RCT face au FCG. A la mi-temps seulement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Octobre 2012)

jp.pilet a dit:


> tu dois bien aimer le jambon aux pruneaux pourtant !!! :rateau: mais peut-être avec un peu plus de pruneaux et moins de jambon ? :rose::love:



même pas ! le contraire en fait...


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> +1.
> 
> 
> ... Maintenant, c'est envers Toulon. D'une manière générale, c'est envers les clubs qui pourraient remettre en cause la suprématie dudit Sud-Ouest [on peut légitimement estimer que depuis quelques années le RCT est plus dangereux pour le Stade Toulousain que le Stade Français].



En bon gascon tu me permettras de ne pas souscrire à cette affirmation : Toulon A TOUJOURS fait partie de NOTRE planête rugby au même titre que tous les autres clubs du sud, Béziers, Narbonne et d'autres ! C'est vrai que l'ostracisme envers la capitale existe bien, mais leur condescendance le vaut bien


----------



## JaiLaTine (25 Octobre 2012)

Toulon - Bayonne ce week end aie aie Aupa Baiona!


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Octobre 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Toulon - Bayonne ce week end aie aie Aupa Baiona!



Allez, allez, On peut se dire que Toulon ne va pas passer toute la saison à gagner tous ses matchs !!! Il  va bien falloir qu'ils commencent à perdre !!! Allez "Euskal behartzeko"


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2012)

Le clône n°3 défile au SDF cet aprem avec 1.200 autres gamins, en ouverture du match Stade français vs Stade toulousain


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2012)

On le repère au casque de Trooper ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Beau match France/Australie avec une charnière imper et surtout une équipe d'Australie à côté de ses pompes. On verra contre les Pumas semaine prochaine, eux ils ont mangés du Gallois....


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2012)

C'est bien pour les Français.

Mais il faut être un commentateur incompétent de France 2 pour s'étonner du niveau des Australiens.
Quiconque a suivi le _Four Nations_ a pu constater la faiblesse actuelle des Wallabies. Si on ajoute encore les absences de Genia, Quade-Cooper et de quelques autres (Mitchell, O'Connor, Ioane etc.), on a une équipe puissante mais sans aucune imagination. Et je me demande où ils ont vu que la mêlée australienne avait concassé (je cite) qui que ce soit dans l'hémisphère sud. 

Ça n'enlève rien au mérite des Français qui ont bien joué en défense et en mêlée et qui m'ont semblé bien soudés et compacts en général. Mais il ne faut pas trop s'enflammer, hein ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

C'est le pourquoi de la fin de mon post, on verra contre les Pumas...


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> C'est le pourquoi de la fin de mon post, on verra contre les Pumas...


Voui. 
[Quand on voit le chapeau de l'équipe ("match totalement maîtrisé" : cela me paraît un peu simpliste)].


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Mais il faut être un commentateur incompétent de France 2 pour s'étonner du niveau des Australiens.


De France 2 ou d'ailleurs...
Les commentateurs ne s'appuient que sur les statistiques, et comme l'EdF avaient perdu les 5 matchs précédents, elle allait forcément prendre la patée ! Sauf qu'entretemps l'entraineur et l'équipe a changé (ici comme sans doute en Australie aussi), et les règles également. Tellement plus facile de s'appuyer sur les chiffres que de réflechir et analyser !

Sinon beau match, oui 

Et n'oublions pas Clermont


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Et n'oublions pas Clermont



Qui a eu chaud aux fesses.....


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> ...
> 
> Et n'oublions pas Clermont



 Et Toulouse qui était au "four et au moulin" ! et à géré avec brio tant au niveau du club Que de l'équipe de France !:rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Novembre 2012)

Les autres résultats des tests match d&#8217;hier :

ITALIE TONGA  28-23
*GALLES  ARGENTINE  12-26*
ANGLETERRE FIDJI  54-12
IRLANDE AFRIQUE DU SUD 12-16

Prudence avec les Pumas lors du match de Lille que je dis moi !

ECOSSE NOUVELLE-ZELANDE  22-51


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Faut il se méfier aussi des Blacks........


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Faut il se méfier aussi des Blacks........


Ils sont pas en forme : prendre trois essais par les Écossais... 
Dommage que je n'aie pu voir le match, ça avait l'air assez endiablé.

J'ai commencé de regarder le match des Pumas ; malheureusement j'ai dû arrêter avant les essais... En tout cas, c'était assez engagé et plaisant ; j'aime bien la dextérité des Argentins.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (12 Novembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Qui a eu chaud aux fesses.....



boah, je dirait pas ca comme ca.
 ils ont bien joué et battu le leader, c'est pas rien.

un petit coup de bol leur donne la victoire mais meme le match etait tout a l'honneur

surtout avec le nombre d'absents


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

J'ai pas vu le match mais 2nd période un peu à sens unique pour Toulon parait-il. Mais le principal est là,  Toulon battut comme à Toulouse il y a quelques temps


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Ce sera la même équipe face à l'Argentine.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Novembre 2012)

+ maestri


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Novembre 2012)

Je vais soutenir l'Argentine.
Il y a un grenoblois dans l'équipe, alors qu'il n'y en a pas en équipe de France....
C'est comme ça, un vrai supporter de club...

Sans plaisanter, attention, l'Argentine nous réussit rarement, et on sort d'une belle performance.
Deux bonnes raisons de se méfier.


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2012)

Disons que ça peut être un beau match, en tout cas.

On critique souvent le jeu des Argentins (sans que je comprenne bien pourquoi) mais ils montrent une volonté de créer du jeu qui me plaît. Dans leur premier _Four Nations_ ils n'ont pas réussi à gagner mais ils ont eu des performances tout à fait respectables et ils n'ont pas fermé le jeu, même contre les Néo-Zélandais.

D'un autre côté, les Français m'ont bien plu, samedi : bel esprit (parce qu'il a quand même fallu résister pendant un quart d'heure où les Wallabies étaient assez dangereux), bel engagement ; encourageant, quoi.

Pour le match de samedi, je ne sais pas qui je soutiendrai le plus :rateau:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Novembre 2012)

sont penibles les argentins,
il va falloir leur marcher sur la gueule dans un premier temps pour leur faire bien comprendre puis envoyer du jeu pour pas revenir dans un schema trop restrictif comme on l'a trop fait ces dernieres annees


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Novembre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> sont penibles les argentins,
> il va falloir leur marcher sur la gueule dans un premier temps pour leur faire bien comprendre


Ca, c'est le discours d'un pilier à l'ancienne...
Du genre Cholley, dit Cholley marrons. 
Chais pas pourquoi...


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2012)

Quel match les amis avec une 1er mi-temps que je n'ai pas vu passer et des Toulousains bien présents, Nianga, Picamoles, Clerc.....mais l'Argentine ce n'était pas l'Australie (qui a quand même battue les rosbif). Bravo le XV faite nous encore rêver :love:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (18 Novembre 2012)

tres bon match, et bon mental la ou il y a quelques annees on se serait mis a douter.


----------



## Bombigolo (18 Novembre 2012)

Un sentiment de voir des joueurs plus libres que sous l'ère Lievremont , 
qques cadres qui gerent bien la fougue des jeunots , et un peu de réussite 
donnent un match tres agreable à voir .


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Novembre 2012)

Bon, reste plus que les Samoa.
Mauvais souvenirs...
Contrairement au fidjien, le samoan ne fait pas de crochet, mais il en donne....
Méfiage, il a fait sien le proverbe: "il vaut mieux donner que recevoir"


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Notre ami Michalak est impérial. Son séjour, au pays des Springboks, lui a fait un bien fou.


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2012)

Son second séjour, surtout, non ?

Je n'ai pas pu voir le match ; le résumé était plaisant.

Contre les Samoas, je ne pense pas que l'on se fasse balader comme les Gallois. Mais pour les Gallois, le match contre les Néo-Zélandais risque d'être douloureux...


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

Oui, je parle bien du second séjour.

Pour l'instant de beaux matchs et une belle confiance du XV de France, on verra s'ils confirment.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2012)

Quel match et quelle équipe des Samoa qui nous ont donnés plus de soucis que les 2 précédents.

Bravo La France


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2012)

Impressionnante défense française !


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2012)

On ne pourra pas dire que l'arbitre aura été défavorable aux Français 

Pendant ce temps, l'Écosse semble avoir touché le fond avec sa défaite contre les Tongiens.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Impressionnante défense française !




Effectivement, la même que sur les 2 matchs précédents.


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2012)

Elle a tout de même pris deux essais, cette défense. Je suis assez étonné par les Samoans : plutôt moins brutaux et surtout beaucoup plus organisés qu'avant.
Ils montrent aussi qu'ils ont de l'inspiration et une certaine adresse.

Quant aux Français, un peu en-dedans, ils s'en sortent bien, sans plus. Solides mais pas très inspirés. Peut-être un peu fatigués, pour ce troisième match.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2012)

Ce qui est frappant, c'est de constater que la défense française a su pousser ses adversaires à la faute: il y a quelques années, c'était l'inverse qui se produisait!

Sang froid constant et belle discipline.

Et l'arbitrage n'a pas été aussi partisan que tu veux bien le dire: j'ai souvenance d'un français se faisant tranquillement étrangler sous les yeux de l'arbitre qui semblait trouver ça normal...

"Moins brutaux" je me marre !


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2012)

Ou alors les Français sont plus solides que les Gallois


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et l'arbitrage n'a pas été aussi partisan que tu veux bien le dire: j'ai souvenance d'un français se faisant tranquillement étrangler sous les yeux de l'arbitre qui semblait trouver ça normal...



Exact l'arbitre était juste en face et n'a pas bougé d'un pouce.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Décembre 2012)

Alors à part une "petite" victoire de Toulouse à domicile contre les jaunards, qu'a donné le top14 ce week-end ?  J'ai pas eu le temps de regarder les résultats.


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2012)

Je crois que Grenoble n'a pas réussi à dominer Toulon...

Et par ailleurs les Anglois ont mangé du Kiwi


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2012)

Poules de la prochaine coupe du monde...


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Et par ailleurs les Anglois ont mangé du Kiwi



Ouais ça j'ai vu.


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je crois que Grenoble n'a pas réussi à dominer Toulon...


Oui, bon...  (Profil bas...)
L'objectif n'était pas de gagner à Toulon.
Grenoble a mangé son pain blanc. Le calendrier à venir n'est pas vraiment favorable (euphémisme...)
Pour le prochain match de championnat, Toulouse viendra à Grenoble pour gagner. 
Leurs espoirs ne seront pas du voyage. Dommage...


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oui, bon...  (Profil bas...)
> L'objectif n'était pas de gagner à Toulon.
> Grenoble a mangé son pain blanc. Le calendrier à venir n'est pas vraiment favorable (euphémisme...)
> Pour le prochain match de championnat, Toulouse viendra à Grenoble pour gagner.
> Leurs espoirs ne seront pas du voyage. Dommage...



Faut jamais dire jamais......


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oui, bon...  (Profil bas...)
> L'objectif n'était pas de gagner à Toulon.
> Grenoble a mangé son pain blanc. Le calendrier à venir n'est pas vraiment favorable (euphémisme...)
> Pour le prochain match de championnat, Toulouse viendra à Grenoble pour gagner.
> Leurs espoirs ne seront pas du voyage. Dommage...



Je vois mal Grenoble rejoindre les relégables cette saison. Perdre contre les 3 meilleurs ne devraient pas les faire plonger s'ils assurent contre les autres équipes.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2012)

Assez d'accord avec ça surtout que Grenoble c'est pas le LOU !


----------



## JaiLaTine (4 Décembre 2012)

Cette saison je sens bien Agen descendre avec Mont de Marsan


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2012)

Ou l'UBB


----------



## JaiLaTine (5 Décembre 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Ou l'UBB



Non l'UBB est beaucoup plus en place que Agen et surtout il y a un manque de confiance en ce moment du côté de Agen 

Agen reçoit Toulon, va au Racing métro, va au BO, reçoit Montpellier, va à Grenoble

Un calendrier très dur, il va leur falloir prendre des points très important en vue du maintien 

Affaire à suivre


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Décembre 2012)

Pour la descente, c'est pas mathématique, mais Mont de Marsan aura du mal à l'éviter. Dommage, j'aime bien, comme Montauban , à une époque.
Après, ça risque de se jouer effectivement entre Bordeaux, Agen, et peut-être Bayonne....
J'espère que Grenoble ne se mêlera pas à la lutte ...
Quoique tout peut arriver. On a bien vu Agen faire une fin de championnat catastrophique, il y a quelques saisons...

Mais c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux être supporteur de Toulouse. Le coeur (l'organe) est moins sollicité...


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2012)

Pour paraphraser Gary Lineker, c'est vrai que le rugby (_union_), en France, "est un jeu qui se joue à quinze et à la fin c'est Toulouse qui gagne" 

J'ai regardé hier le match ENG-NZL : sympa. Je n'aime pas voir les Blacks perdre mais là, rien à redire. Ils étaient peut-être un peu cuits (et maladroits au pied) mais surtout les Anglois ont été remarquables de bout en bout ; ils ont même su rebondir après le sursaut des Néo-Zélandais.
De jeunes joueurs très motivés et _vraiment_ talentueux, avec le fond de jeu solide et réaliste des Britanniques, ça donne un jeu impressionnant. Ça fait bien longtemps qu'on ne les avait vus aussi bons.
Quand ils jouent comme ça, j'aime bien les Anglois


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Décembre 2012)

Oui, c'est vrai que, depuis deux ou trois saisons, le jeu anglais est séduisant. Tant au niveau de l'équipe nationale que des clubs.
J'aime bien l'analyse de Pierre Villepreux à ce sujet.
http://www.rugbyrama.fr/pierre-villepreux_blog105/pierre-villepreux_post1050577/blogpostfull.shtml

Tout à fait autre chose: 
Un coup de coeur pour un texte de Pierrot la Tombal (forumiste du FCG) au sujet du prochain départ de Lucas Dupont.
http://forum.fcgrenoble.com/viewtopic.php?id=14304


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2012)

Pour le papier de Villepreux, je trouve qu'il est pas mal, assez pondéré.
Pour les Springboks, c'est clair que leur jeu est très limité. Pour les Blacks, le risque est le manque de renouvellement et l'usure (je pense que l'année sabbatique de McCaw est une bonne chose ; d'autres devraient en faire autant).
Mais pour les Australiens, il oublie que leur infirmerie est au complet, avec des joueurs particulièrement inventifs.


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Mais pour les Australiens, il oublie que leur infirmerie est au complet, avec des joueurs particulièrement inventifs.


Exact, équipe australienne a été rajeunie par obligation pour la tournée d'automne.
Les anglais sont pas forcément heureux de les avoir dans leur poule en 2015.
Et n'oublions pas que lors de la dernière coupe du monde, ils étaient présentés comme la seule opposition crédible face aux blacks.
Bon, on a vu que ça ne s'est pas vérifié...

Quant à l'inventivité des joueurs de l'hémisphère sud, c'est vrai aussi qu'ils sont pas mal!
On risque de voir l'année porchaine un match de boxe SB williams vs Quade Cooper....


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2012)

Surtout la CdM c'est dans deux ans, ça m'étonnerait que les équipes soient encore les mêmes, tant au niveau des joueurs que du jeu. 
Sans parler des règles... voire des entraineurs...
Alors les belles hypothèses sur les niveaux respectifs des équipes à ce moment _je vous conseille de ne les utiliser qu'en suppositoire, et encore pour enfants _


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Décembre 2012)

Tout à fait d'accord sur le problème de confiance d'Agen mais il suffit de pas grand chose pour changer ça. Donc, l'UBB n'est pas à l'abri.
De toute façon, tant qu'Oyonnax garde le cap en prod2, tout va bien


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> ça m'étonnerait que les équipes soient encore les mêmes, tant au niveau des joueurs que du jeu.
> Sans parler des règles... voire des entraineurs...
> .......
> Alors les belles hypothèses sur les niveaux respectifs des équipes à ce moment _je vous conseille de ne les utiliser qu'en suppositoire, et encore pour enfants _



Ah, les contradictions...
Et un suppositoire, un!


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2012)

Je me demande pourquoi tout le monde en a après les suppositoires, qui peuvent être d'excellents médicaments...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2012)

week-end HC ça va envoyer du bois à Clermont
stade archi plein
la tension monte


----------



## JaiLaTine (6 Décembre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour la descente, c'est pas mathématique, mais Mont de Marsan aura du mal à l'éviter. Dommage, j'aime bien, comme Montauban , à une époque.
> Après, ça risque de se jouer effectivement entre Bordeaux, Agen, et peut-être Bayonne....
> J'espère que Grenoble ne se mêlera pas à la lutte ...
> Quoique tout peut arriver. On a bien vu Agen faire une fin de championnat catastrophique, il y a quelques saisons...
> ...



Mon cur est bayonnais jespère que bayonne va se maintenir


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Décembre 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> De toute façon, tant qu'Oyonnax garde le cap en prod2, tout va bien


Bon, pour Oyo, c'est pas fait, mais c'est quand même bien parti...
Je les ai vus contre le Lou et Brive. Ca joue top 14...
Je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient se faire rattraper.
Pourvu qu'ils qu'ils n'inscrivent pas un joueur sous fausse licence sur une feuille de match. (pour comprendre, il faut être haut-savoyard...)

Au fait, leur stade est aux normes pour jouer en Top14?
Sinon, ils pourraient jouer à Annecy (comme Evian en foot).
Annecy serait alors  la seule ville de France à voir jouer deux équipes de l'élite en délocalisation permanente...


----------



## JaiLaTine (15 Décembre 2012)

Aie pour Toulouse qui devra jouer sa qualif contre Leicester :mouais:

Clermont mène 16-6 contre Leinster Allez les jaunes !


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

Et oui, Toulouse est capable du meilleur comme du pire......on se retrouve à jouer Leicester alors que cela aurait pû être plus cool.Certains dirons que l'absence de McAlister c'est fait ressentir...:mouais:


----------



## JaiLaTine (16 Décembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Et oui, Toulouse est capable du meilleur comme du pire......on se retrouve à jouer Leicester alors que cela aurait pû être plus cool.Certains dirons que l'absence de McAlister c'est fait ressentir...:mouais:



Toulouse aime la difficulté ( McAlister absent et Fritz aussi ) vu le talent de tous les joueurs de toulouse je ne pense pas que ce soit du à l'abscence de McAlister 

Dommage pour le BD loupé en toute fin de match, qui va avoir une grande importance à la fin de la phase de poule


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Décembre 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Toulouse aime la difficulté ( McAlister absent et Fritz aussi ) vu le talent de tous les joueurs de toulouse je ne pense pas que ce soit du à l'abscence de McAlister
> 
> Dommage pour le BD loupé en toute fin de match, qui va avoir une grande importance à la fin de la phase de poule



Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est simplement les bruits qui commence à courir dans différents média.

NB :  pour les jaunards


----------



## JaiLaTine (16 Décembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est simplement les bruits qui commence à courir dans différents média.
> 
> NB :  pour les jaunards



Oui j'ai bien compris que c'est les médias qui pensent ça :mouais:

Clermont on super bien jouer!


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2012)

Clermont a super bien joué, en effet...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2012)

Pendant ce temps, au S.U.A...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

retour à l'ordinaire tristounet pour cette journée post HCup
on se prend a rêver à une véritable compétition internationale...


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2012)

C'est à dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> C'est à dire ?


l'avis de Moumou


http://www.sudouest.fr/2012/12/19/top-14-mourad-boudjellal-et-la-course-a-l-armement-912843-8.php


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2012)

Il est marrant, Boudjellal.


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Décembre 2012)

J'aime bien Toulon (son président aussi) et le jeu qu'ils pratiquent actuellement.
Sa légion étrangère ne me gène pas. Quand je regarde le FCG, c'est un peu pareil (les capes internationales en moins...)

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est marrant Boudjellal:


> *Que représente le succès 62-0 du RCT sur Sale, dimanche en Coupe d'Europe ?*
> &#8232;Les joueurs de Sale étaient tellement dépassés que, pour la première fois, je me suis senti capable d'entrer sur le terrain et de marquer un essai. Pas entre les poteaux, il ne faut pas être prétentieux, mais en coin, j'aurais pu.



Si j'avais dû parier entre un essai de Boudjellal et la civière, j'aurais pas hésité...

Et puis, Boudjellal, il a le chic pour se faire des amis...


> *En parlant de Toulouse:*
> S'ils ont besoin que je les aide, je me tiens à leur disposition pour venir, en compagnie de ma contrôleuse de gestion, les aider à trouver où faire des économies. René (Bouscatel, NDLR), il faut se reprendre !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

en tout cas la réponse de Bouscatel est classieuse


http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2012-2013/bouscatel-repond-a-boudjellal_sto3538953/story.shtml


----------



## Baptisme (21 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai jamais trop apprécié le style Boudjellal, et pourtant je suis supporter du RCT.

Ceci dit, je trouve que depuis quelque temps (en gros depuis l'affaire de la "sodomie arbitrale"), il trouve ses marques, le ton juste. Là, par exemple, il est drôle tout en disant des choses intéressantes. Il arrive aussi à faire de la provoc' sans tomber dans l'insulte.

Alors qu'au début...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2012)

Baptisme a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais trop apprécié le style Boudjellal, et pourtant je suis supporter du RCT.
> 
> Ceci dit, je trouve que depuis quelque temps (en gros depuis l'affaire de la "sodomie arbitrale"), il trouve ses marques, le ton juste. Là, par exemple, il est drôle tout en disant des choses intéressantes. Il arrive aussi à faire de la provoc' sans tomber dans l'insulte.
> 
> Alors qu'au début...


il a surtout dans un premier temps envoyé Laporte en 1ère ligne ( affaire Boniface par exemple )
lequel Laporte a fait feu de tout bois en visant tout le monde a la grenade
bon maintenant ça se calme
faut dire que l'affaire du bus soit disant saccagé , martyrisé, humilié par un tag d'ado muni d'un terrible feutre de couleurs......pour passer pour une huitre ce fut de première...
bref passons tant que ça gagne
en attendant la suite, par ce que y'aura une suite hein
reste que L'ERC n'apprécie guère les sautes d'humeur surtout française....


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

D'une manière général, j'aime bien les grandes gueules mais là..... Je sais vous pouvez dire qu'en tant que supporter du ST je n'aime pas le RCT et son président...:mouais:, mais dans ce cas j'ai l'impression de suivre la ligne 1 et d'avoir à faire à Nicolin ou à l'affaire PSG/OL...:sleep:
C'est déprimant !


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2012)

Boah... c'est assez gentil, malgré tout. Un peu _cagole_ mais pas méchant (moins pire que d'autres sorties de Boudjellal).
Disons qu'il n'est pas forcément bien malin, que ce n'est pas forcément très intéressant ni pertinent, qu'il est cabotin. Mais que d'un autre côté (je ne parle pas de Toulouse mais du monde merveilleux de la FFR et des présidents de club en général), il y a aussi beaucoup d'hypocrisie, un côté "gras" pas très ragoûtant et beaucoup de propos pas moins ineptes, bien que plus policés (et encore, ça dépend).

Bref, tout ça n'est pas très intéressant, à peine divertissant ; le genre de truc que la Presse sportive aime bien monter en épingle, histoire de vendre du papier. En clair : ça fait marcher le bizness et tout le monde est content.

PS : je dois dire que le côté "parfait" (et un peu donneur de leçon) du Stade Toulousain m'agace un peu aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

oui Mourad est venu mettre du désordre là ou il y avait beaucoup trop d'ordre
les amateurs de banquets gigot haricots et de gâteries sous la table sont ,et on le comprend ,bien perturbés.

Qu´est-ce qu´il fait, qu´est-ce qu´il a, qui c´est celui-là?
Complètement toqué, ce mec-là, complètement gaga
Il a une drôle de tête ce type-là
Qu´est-ce qu´il fait, qu´est-ce qu´il a?
Et puis cha bagnole les gars
Elle est drôlement bizarre les gars
ça s´passera pas comme ça.

n'empêche, on peut ne pas apprécier les propos de Mourad sur la forme, mais à mon avis sur le fond il est dans le vrai ( il aura quand fort à faire ...)

et tout comme Bompi le côtê Monsieur Propre du Stade Toulousain m'agace


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Décembre 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> l
> 
> et tout comme Bompi le côtê Monsieur Propre du Stade Toulousain m'agace



Là je crois que vous exagérez tous 2 en effet le ST joue au rugby comme il peut Parfois bien  Parfois mal et ce depuis longtemps, mais jamais au grand jamais on n'a entendu polémiquer leur cadre ou se pousser du col C'est un grand club si on s'en réfère au palmarès Je conçois que cela agace !! Mais de grâce ne faites pas du ST le miroir de Monsieur Boudjelal ! et ne critiquez pas le ST à chaque fois que Monsieur Boudjelal parle ! que ce soit à tord, à travers  Où avec raison !


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

Je ne dis pas que le ST fait plus mieux que les autres (bien que...) mais que depuis que nous avons Boudjellal, le championnat ressemble de temps en temps au championnat de L1 de foot.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que le ST fait plus mieux que les autres (bien que...) mais que depuis que nous avons Boudjellal, le championnat ressemble de temps en temps au championnat de L1 de foot.


oui enfin P Goze ( par exemple ) ne se prive guère  non plus ...
maintenant en tant que President il va devoir mettre le frein


----------



## Baptisme (22 Décembre 2012)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Mais de grâce ne faites pas du ST le miroir de  Monsieur Boudjelal ! et ne critiquez pas le ST à chaque fois que  Monsieur Boudjelal parle ! que ce soit à tord, à travers  Où avec  raison !



Hein ? :mouais:
Je pense qu'il y a une confusion, non ?



Christophe31 a dit:


> ... depuis que nous avons Boudjellal, le championnat ressemble de temps en temps au championnat de L1 de foot.



Mettre sur le dos de Boudjellal les dérives du professionnalisme, c'est pas très honnête.


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2012)

Baptisme a dit:


> <...>
> Mettre sur le dos de Boudjellal les dérives du professionnalisme, c'est pas très honnête.


Par exemple.
Ou utiliser le RCT comme repoussoir quand tous les clubs importants ont leurs "mercenaires" eux-aussi, cela relève d'une certaine hypocrisie.

Pour en revenir au jeu, il faut ne pas craindre la pluie, cet après-midi...
Toulouse est en train de peiner face à Grenoble et je trouve que, au moins pour le moment, ils pèchent par orgueil : au moins deux (peut-être trois, pas sûr) pénalités jouées à la main ou en pénal-touche au lieu de chercher les trois points, ils pourraient le regretter dans 10 minutes (même pas le bonus défensif à la 73e minute...)


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> ils pèchent par orgueil : au moins deux (peut-être trois, pas sûr) pénalités jouées à la main ou en pénal-touche au lieu de chercher les trois points, ils pourraient le regretter dans 10 minutes (même pas le bonus défensif à la 73e minute...)



Bien vu, bompi. Grenoble a gagné.

Modeste:
Le ST a été géné par les conditions météo.
Le ST était trop confiant parce qu'ils ne perdent jamais deux matchs de suite.
Clerc voulait pas faire de peine à sa famille qui supportait aujourd'hui le FCG.
L'arbitre, géné de ne pas avoir vu le placage cathédrale de Nyanga sur Best a voulu se rattraper ensuite en favorisant Grenoble.

Réaliste:
Bon, c'était un match moyen, avec un FCG accrocheur, et un petit Toulouse.
N'empêche, *CHUIS CONTENT !!!!!!!!!!* 
Et pour le prouver, je vais mettre des pts disco à Christophe.
Pour le charrier bien sûr, mais gentiment (c'est peut-être un pilier droit...), parce que je sais bien qu'on prendra une pâtée au match retour...
Carpe diem


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2012)

desespérant !!! 

Pas le post de Polo35230 , mais le match du ST et dire que Noves attendait une réaction d'orgueil des joueurs...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------




Baptisme a dit:


> Mettre sur le dos de Boudjellal les dérives du professionnalisme, c'est pas très honnête.



Je parle surtout des coup de gueule.


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2012)

Le match n'était assurément pas fameux mais les conditions climatiques ne pouvaient favoriser le beau jeu de passe que nous aimons tous.
Grenoble a montré beaucoup d'énergie et de constance. Hier, Bordeaux-Bègles aussi a montré de l'énergie. Mais pas la même constance, malheureusement pour eux.

Toulouse, ça fait deux matchs où je les vois ne pas prendre les trois points et je ne comprends pas trop leur comportement. Ils n'ont plus de buteurs ? Ou pas confiance en les buteurs qui sont sur le terrain ?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le match n'était assurément pas fameux mais les conditions climatiques ne pouvaient favoriser le beau jeu de passe que nous aimons tous.
> Grenoble a montré beaucoup d'énergie et de constance. Hier, Bordeaux-Bègles aussi a montré de l'énergie. Mais pas la même constance, malheureusement pour eux.
> 
> Toulouse, ça fait deux matchs où je les vois ne pas prendre les trois points et je ne comprends pas trop leur comportement. Ils n'ont plus de buteurs ? Ou pas confiance en les buteurs qui sont sur le terrain ?



Effectivement Ils jouent Novès envisageait les jours précédents la défaite (comme souvent! je sais) et voyait le ST dans les 6 premiers,  mais ils font jouer les jeunes et peut-être préparent un avenir proche ?


----------



## Baptisme (23 Décembre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, c'était un match moyen, avec un FCG accrocheur, et un petit Toulouse.



Moyen d'accord, mais très plaisant à regarder.
Quand je vois des équipes jouer comme les grenoblois hier, je me régale ! Ils se sont dépouillés face à plus forts qu'eux, et ça j'adore.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Décembre 2012)

Baptisme a dit:


> Moyen d'accord, mais très plaisant à regarder.
> Quand je vois des équipes jouer comme les grenoblois hier, je me régale ! Ils se sont dépouillés face à plus forts qu'eux, et ça j'adore.


Oui, c'est un vrai groupe, avec un gros mental.
Ca suffit pas tjs. On voit Bordeaux, avec le même profil qui a des difficultés cette année. Et pourtant, qu'est-ce que ça joue!
Pour ce genre d'équipes, il faut aussi un peu de réussite., et tenir la saison...


----------



## Bombigolo (23 Décembre 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, c'était un match moyen, avec un FCG accrocheur, *et un petit Toulouse.*



Un petit Toulouse c'est quand il n'y a *que* 20 internationaux sur la feuille ?!


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Décembre 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Un petit Toulouse c'est quand il n'y a *que* 20 internationaux sur la feuille ?!



C'était pour parler du jeu pratiqué, pas des joueurs...


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2013)

Le petit Toulouse continue son chemin....un match navrant contre des Montois accrocheur et qui auraient pu priver Toulouse de cette très courte victoire.
Par contre, un beau match ASM/MHR...


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Janvier 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Le petit Toulouse continue son chemin....un match navrant contre des Montois accrocheur et qui auraient pu priver Toulouse de cette ...




13 changements dans l'équipe,  Il faut aussi préparer l'avenir proche en faisant jouer le maximum de joueurs, dure sera la fin de saison, c'est peut-être ce que se dit aussi Toulon ?


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Janvier 2013)

Toulon a été battu sur l'envie, mais aussi dans le jeu. 
Le Racing n'était pas venu en victime. Ils étaient sur un petit nuage...
Beau match de rugby.
Je ne suis pas fan d'Estebanez, mais ce soir, je l'ai trouvé très bon.
Côté Toulon, Bastareau a montré qu'il étati au niveau de l'EDF. Il n'est plus seulement l' "impact player" maladroit qu'il était auparavant. Il ne relâche plus le ballon et fait jouer derrière lui.

Quant à Toulouse, chais pas trop quoi en penser.
Ils ont peut-être besoin d'une grosse frayeur pour réagir.
Mais bon, Noves sait conduire une équipe, et Toulouse est toujours à l'heure. Alors...
Et puis, c'est à la fin de la foire qu'on compte les bouses.
Je dis ça pour remonter le moral à Christophe...


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2013)

Ouais on verra....


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Janvier 2013)

Superbe prestation du Racing métro 

Mont de Marsan qui lache rien contre toulouse courage à eux 

Bayonne qui perd contre le SF Rrrr


----------



## greggorynque (8 Janvier 2013)

Le Clermontois que je suis est ravi de la défaite à domicile de Toulon !

Par contre l'écart entre les premières places du classement et la 7ème place est un véritable ravin (21 points !!!!) 

Du coup je pense que les play Off seront très vite pliées, si Montpellier et Grenoble (équipes avec des "petits" bancs) ne sont pas minées pas des blessures en deuxième partie de saison.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2013)

greggorynque a dit:


> Le Clermontois que je suis est ravi de la défaite à domicile de Toulon !




+1


----------



## Baptisme (11 Janvier 2013)

Que les toulousains, troisièmes, se réjouissent de la défaite toulonnaise, je comprends.
Mais pour les clermontois, déjà deuxièmes, je vois vraiment pas ce que ça change.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Janvier 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Que les toulousains, troisièmes, se réjouissent de la défaite toulonnaise, je comprends.
> Mais pour les clermontois, déjà deuxièmes, je vois vraiment pas ce que ça change.



Simplement voir qu'ils sont à portée Comme toutes les équipes !


----------



## Baptisme (12 Janvier 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Simplement voir qu'ils sont à portée Comme toutes les équipes !



Franchement, on a fait tout un fromage du beau départ du RCT, mais ça a vraiment été hyper gonflé. Quand je lis, depuis des mois, les articles "Toulon intouchable" et tout le barda, et depuis la semaine passée "Toulon n'est pas invincible", ça me fait doucement rire. Pour le moment, Toulon a gagné "mes couilles".
- le Brennus, c'est dans cinq mois : une éternité (le temps par exemple pour le Stade Toulousain de remettre son jeu à l'endroit)
- en coupe d'Europe : je crois que Montpellier va méchamment mettre les points sur les i au retour.

Un bilan tout-à-fait plausible, ça serait élimination en H Cup après un quart à l'extérieur, et défaite en demi du championnat. Au revoir et merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2013)

Peut-être....mais comme tu le dis "on y est pas"...

Et moi voir perdre Toulon ça me va bien que je sois Toulousains ou autre.


----------



## Baptisme (12 Janvier 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Quand je lis, depuis des mois, les articles "Toulon intouchable" et tout le barda...



Bayle a remis ça sur Canal : "Les toulonnais, qu'on pensait intouchables..."


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2013)

Ce sont des journalistes. On ne peut guère attendre autre chose d'eux (mais il y en a des pires, quand même).


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2013)

l'ASM y est !


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Janvier 2013)

Très bon entraînement pour le ST dans des conditions météo très British,  RDV la semaine prochaine pour un grand match ?


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Janvier 2013)

Bravo le MHR, un match plein dans tous les secteurs de jeu et notamment devant ! Merci Monsieur Bechu !


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2013)

Côté Castres, quelque chose me semble à noter : le match s'est inversé quand, dans le même temps, l'Ulster et le Castres Olympique ont changé leur charnière. Autant je peux comprendre les Irlandais : changer quelque chose qui ne marche pas paraît logique.
Autant je ne comprends pas les Français : on a vu le résultat par la suite.

C'est quand même bizarre cette manie, depuis quelque temps, de changer la charnière à vingt minutes du terme d'une partie, même quand elle fonctionne pas mal.


----------



## Baptisme (20 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quand même bizarre cette manie, depuis quelque temps, de changer la charnière à vingt minutes du terme d'une partie, même quand elle fonctionne pas mal.



Oui, j'ai remarqué aussi. Je comprends pas du tout le pourquoi de cette nouvelle mode.

Et au-delà, il faudrait vraiment qu'on limite le nombre de remplacements. C'est vraiment n'importe quoi le grand manège de l'heure de jeu.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Janvier 2013)

C'est fait pour Clermont. Maintenant à voir pour le Stade :afraid:


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> C'est fait pour Clermont. Maintenant à voir pour le Stade :afraid:



Ben c'est perdu Mais avec les honneurs, le ST reste une grande équipe, a manqué les buteurs  Malheureusement.


----------



## JaiLaTine (20 Janvier 2013)

Dommage pour Toulouse :mouais:

Grosse perf de Montpellier un superbe match


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Ben c'est perdu Mais avec les honneurs, le ST reste une grande équipe, a manqué les buteurs  Malheureusement.


Oui. Je trouve que, paradoxalement, ils perdent en jouant mieux.
Mais trop de touches perdues, quand même. Et deux poteaux...


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2013)

Avec la neige dans les yeux c'est quand même pas facile non ? :rateau:


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2013)

Ce n'était pas facile pour Tony Flood non plus


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2013)

Oui, il y quand même pas mal de "à peu prés" notamment en touche....on va voir ce que cela donnera en challenge européen et en champîonnat....


----------



## momo-fr (21 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'était pas facile pour Tony Flood non plus


Oui, bien sur, mais ces gars-là ont des anti-brouillard intégrés


----------



## JaiLaTine (21 Janvier 2013)

Une belle perfomance quand même de nos clubs français dans cette coupe d'europe, un clermont montpellier tres intéressant. 

Clermont invaincu dans cette compétition et Montpellier qui monte en puissance


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Janvier 2013)

Beau Challenge Européen, cette année, avec Toulouse et le Leinster!
Bon, c'est vrai, ils s'en seraient bien passés....
Quoique, un trophée, c'est un trophée, ça fait tjs bien dans la vitrine...


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Beau Challenge Européen, cette année, avec Toulouse et le Leinster!
> Bon, c'est vrai, ils s'en seraient bien passés....
> Quoique, un trophée, c'est un trophée, ça fait tjs bien dans la vitrine...



Le tout s'est de le gagner....


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

Après avoir vu ENG-SCO et ITA-FRA, on en déduit que l'Angleterre et la France sont prenables en contre...
En voyant jouer le XV d'Italie on se prend à imaginer qu'ils pourraient enfin gagner deux matchs dans le tournoi. En tout cas, ils ont été très bons et les Français plutôt moyens.
Surtout, en seconde période, le XV de France m'a paru un peu amorphe. Même en reconnaissant la dynamique des Italiens, j'ai trouvé les Français peu inspirés, combatifs mais sans plus.

Le moment clef est sans doute la minute trente où Machenaud fait sa remarquable percée, qui se conclut finalement par l'essai de Castrogiovanni.

Quoi qu'il en soit : la France ne fera pas le Grand Chelem.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Février 2013)

Non seulement ils peuvent gagner deux matchs, mais ils ont pour la première fois un chance de faire mieux que cà !

Il joue l'écosse en écosse (la seule équipe prenable à l&#8217;extérieur pour eux)
L'Irlande et le pays de Galle à domicile, pourquoi ne pourraient ils pas réitérer un exploit sur des équipes probablement plus faibles que l'EdF.
L'angleterre là bas, mais ça ils le perdront de toute façon je pense.


Bref, j&#8217;espère que St André va être calmé de certains choix discutables (Machenaud, Dussaitoir, Huget, Fall) et reviendra à une compo plus solide pour le prochain match ! (avec Fofana au CENNNTRE ! ! ! )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

bien décevante cette EDF, bouffée devant . Et comme derrière les joueurs n'evoluent pas à leur vraie place ça favorise le bricolage . Plus inquiétant encore , l'absence de fond de jeu. En tout cas bravo aux italiens qui ne l'ont pas volé


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2013)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non seulement ils peuvent gagner deux matchs, mais ils ont pour la première fois un chance de faire mieux que cà !
> 
> Il joue l'écosse en écosse (la seule équipe prenable à lextérieur pour eux)
> L'Irlande et le pays de Galle à domicile, pourquoi ne pourraient ils pas réitérer un exploit sur des équipes probablement plus faibles que l'EdF.
> ...


De fait, pourquoi Machenaud et pas Parra ? Mystère. Et j'ai trouvé Michalak pas très inspiré non plus (disons : transparent).


----------



## momo-fr (4 Février 2013)

Un match perdu bien mérité... Rien d'autre à dire. A force de jouer en France les italiens vont finir par être de bons joueurs, rien d'anormal, ce qui peut l'être par contre c'est la façon dont on aborde ce match : tranquilos, et le premier essai italien est limpide... Ont les as regardé jouer.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> De fait, pourquoi Machenaud et pas Parra ? Mystère. Et j'ai trouvé Michalak pas très inspiré non plus (disons : transparent).



Effectivement Machenaud a semblé manquer d'inspiration Mais c'est plus facile à dire APRÈS le match. Quand à Michalak, tout comme les autres joueurs, c'est plus difficile de briller face à une équipe qui lâche rien. Toutefois il me semble qu'il a simplement manqué de précision dans les rouages, ils ne sont pas passés loin


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2013)

D'un autre côté, on peut aussi arrêter de prendre le XV italien de haut et regarder ses performances récentes : ils accrochent toujours davantage et manquent souvent de peu la victoire face à des équipes plus huppées comme l'Irlande, l'Angleterre ou l'Australie.

Côté Français, il y a souvent un petit complexe de supériorité envers nos voisins transalpins... Il faut qu'on se méfie parce que sinon on va avoir des désillusions comme avec l'Argentine. En clair, arrêter de penser que la victoire est juste là à portée de main.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Février 2013)

Les italiens ne sont plus les petits poucets, et il ne fait pas négliger qu'ils jouent leurs matchs en tant que challengers. Ils ont du talent de l'envie, et pas de complexes... cela me fait plaisir de voir l'Italie monter en gamme. C'est le seconde défaite contre les Italiens en deux ans...


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2013)

Eh Ben !


J'ai trouve une belle prestation de Bastaraud en 1ère mi-temps un peu moins présent en seconde.


----------



## momo-fr (9 Février 2013)

Ça craint&#8230; grâââve.

Bon ce n'était pas les nains Italiens&#8230; ben quand même.

La pelouse a joué sa part dans notre défaite, par chez nous (sud-ouest) on leur aurait collé&#8230; quelques baffes en plus.  :rateau:   

NOTA : les Italiens ont moins fait les malins en écosse, nan mais des fois.


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2013)

Le match ne s'est pas joué à grand-chose. Disons que les Français n'ont pas su marquer, à deux reprises, lors d'incursions assez prometteuses. Ensuite, tout a été bien bloqué de part et d'autres et les Gallois marquent un essai justifié sur une bonne inspiration.
Match fermé, quoi.

On va vers un petit psychodrame rugbystique... :rateau:

Je suis quand même plus surpris par le 41-0 encaissé par le RCT !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Les italiens ne sont plus les petits poucets, et il ne fait pas négliger qu'ils jouent leurs matchs en tant que challengers. Ils ont du talent de l'envie, et pas de complexes... cela me fait plaisir de voir l'Italie monter en gamme. C'est le seconde défaite contre les Italiens en deux ans...


les week-end se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas pour les italiens...
par contre pour la France....


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis quand même plus surpris par le 41-0 encaissé par le RCT !




Ouais, on dirait que chaque fois que Boudjellal l'ouvre son équipe le punie...


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Février 2013)

Sale journée, hier, pour un Grenoblois supporteur de l'équipe de Françe.
Bravo à MDM qui prouve à chaque rencontre qu'elle a du coeur.

L'EDF est un peu tristounette actuellement.
Même avec Bastaraud qui ne relâche plus le ballon, on perd...
La nouvelle génération de secondes lignes est tristounette.
Bonnaire manque en 3ème ligne. Quel joueur!
On cherche les créatifs...
Notre ex-point fort (la mêlée) ne fait plus peur a personne.
Notre charnière est peut-être un peu faiblarde. Tiens, perso, je verrais bien Parra-Lopez. Gros mental, que ces deux là.
Le mental, c'est ce qui manque actuellement.

Bon, faut positiver. C'est du sport, et on est pas tout seul. On ne peut pas obliger les autres à nous regarder jouer...
On n'a pas de grosses individualités, mais on reste une bonne équipe.
D'ailleurs, on va le prouver contre les Anglais et les Irlandais.
On va gagner chez eux. J'y crois, j'y crois, j'y crois, encore....
Franchement, entre une défaite en Italie et une victoire en Angleterre, vous choisiriez quoi, vous?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2013)

La victoire mais......


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

l'EDF n'a plus un paquet d'avants dominateur
la charnière est sous pression 
les 3/4 sans ballons
tristounet


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Février 2013)

J'espere qu'on va pas faire un grand chelem a l'envers


----------



## momo-fr (10 Février 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Franchement, entre une défaite en Italie et une victoire en Angleterre, vous choisiriez quoi, vous ?


Une victoire en Italie ET en Angleterre, tes choix de petits bras je m'en tape !!!

Ça va saigner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






:rateau:


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Février 2013)

Bon, je vais encore me faire allumer par momo, mais tant pis...

Je nous vois pas gagner chez les Anglais, mais cette équipe de France me plaît bien.
Je sais, c'est léger comme analyse...


----------



## momo-fr (21 Février 2013)

Bon, c'est ULTRA simple :

- Soit on gagne parce qu'on c'est sortit les doigts du c#l et qu'on est revanchards

- Soit on perd parce que, comme souvent, on crois qu'on va avoir un sursaut revanchard alors qu'on est toujours les doigts dans le c#l&#8230;

Bref c'est quand même la m#rde&#8230;      :rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2013)

Et bé, on est entré dans la phase "il y a du mieux mais c'est encore pire" LOL


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2013)

T'as raison et malheureusement ça ne fait pas rire


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2013)

Sur le papier, ça fait trois défaites. Mais rien de déshonorant dans les faits.
On peut simplement constater que tant contre l'Angleterre que contre l'Italie, la France n'a pas su tenir le score.

Avec Lièvremont on faisait de mauvaises entames de match et de bonnes fins. Avec Saint-André, ce serait donc plutôt l'inverse... :rateau:

Va falloir apprendre à tenir tout un match !

D'un autre côté, je n'avais pas été très convaincu par les matchs de l'automne, Australie exceptée (les Samoa ont quand même fait un peu peur...) donc les résultats actuels ne sont pas forcément une grosse surprise.

Ça ne me paraît pas dramatique, en fait. Si l'objectif est de gagner la Coupe du Monde, ce n'est pas cette année...


----------



## CBi (24 Février 2013)

Regardons vers l'avenir = ce samedi, c'était aussi l'annonce du J-100 jours pour le Championnat du Monde des moins de 20 ans. 

Ça se déroulera en France, à Vannes, Nantes et la Roche/Yon du 5 au 24 juin =

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/champ...le-programme-des-bleus_sto3485305/story.shtml


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (24 Février 2013)

Petite interrogation:Je me demande comment est qu'on peut perdre autant de ballons sur plaquages ou regroupement. Et ce même contre l'Italie (loin de moi l'idée de la regarder de haut car cette équipe progresse beaucoup). 
Pas assez de vice dans les regroupements? Une technique moins bonne? 
Merci pour vos explications


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2013)

De vice, peut-être. Peut-être aussi un problème de soutien au porteur de la balle. Une des forces des Blacks, quand ils sont en forme, est d'avoir systématiquement du soutien pour celui qui avance. Je suppose que c'est une question de cohésion et de mobilité.

Hier, les Anglais ont dominé presque toute la seconde mi-temps, cependant, il m'a semblé que les changements opérés dans les deux équipes ont été plus pertinents côté anglais que côté français : ils n'en ont été que plus dominateurs, y compris pour certaines mêlées. Et l'entrée de Michalak n'a rien apporté de bon, non plus (je ne lui jette pas la pierre).
En fait, on a bien l'impression que les Anglais ont su s'adapter aux sérieux problèmes que posaient les Français. Et ces derniers n'ont pas su faire ce qu'il fallait. Malgré tout, c'était un bon match et le meilleur a gagné (même si on a un peu envie de claquer le beignet de Dylan Hartley (qui est un peu Néo-Zélandais, en fait...))

N'oublions pas les deux flèches, Fofana et Tuilagi, qui ont brillé.


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Février 2013)

Parra/Trin-dhuc Oui, Michalak/Machenaud Non Ça se confirme.
Et du grand Picamoles Un des meilleurs joueurs du moment ?


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Parra/Trin-dhuc Oui, Michalak/Machenaud Non&#8230; Ça se confirme.
> Et du grand Picamoles&#8230; Un des meilleurs joueurs du moment ?


Oui, Picamoles est assez extraordinaire, et plutôt régulier dans ses performances.

Je suis assez satisfait de la victoire des Écossais. Pas beaucoup d'actions d'envergure, quand même.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Février 2013)

Très bonnes 60 premières minutes 
Les deux seuls en demi-teinte ont été Clerc et Fall qui lui a été totalement inexistant.
Ensuite, les français ont perdu le fil, pas aidés par un arbitrage incompréhensible... pour ne pas dire plus.....


----------



## momo-fr (27 Février 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Ensuite, les français ont perdu le fil, pas aidés par un arbitrage incompréhensible... pour ne pas dire plus.....


La vielle maladie des français (joueurs et public) : l'arbitrage incompréhensible c'est plutôt que nous ne savons pas comprendre l'arbitrage non ? 

Et puis de toute façon les anglais sont les plus forts pour nous pousser à la faute. :rateau:


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2013)

Je sais bien que beaucoup en veulent à Craig Joubert (personnellement, je ne lui en veux pas du tout...) mais là je ne vois pas en quoi l'arbitrage serait incompréhensible. Les Anglais ont eu un peu de chance sur leur essai (chance que Tuilagi a bien saisie, évidemment) mais je trouve que leur victoire ne souffre pas de contestation.
Ils ont perdu la première manche, ont su réagir et ont gagné la deuxième manche sans conteste.

Pourquoi toujours s'abriter derrière cette vieille excuse de l'arbitrage ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2013)

Chapeau bas l'ASM !!!! L'équipe du moment. j'ai pris un petit plaisir à regarder le classement, TOUT PROVISOIRE, pour une fois que la tête change ! Nous saurons ce soir si c'est durable Et même si j'y crois pas Allez Toulouse ! Cela vous fera un super entraînement !


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Et même si j'y crois pas



Moi non plus 



jp.pilet a dit:


> Allez Toulouse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2013)

j'ai les pruneaux à sec !


----------



## Baptisme (3 Mars 2013)

Pour le dernier carré, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a deux places qui sont déjà prises.
Les toulousains vont pouvoir se focaliser sur un barrage à domicile qui pourrait être bien casse-gueule.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Pour le dernier carré, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a deux places qui sont déjà prises.
> Les toulousains vont pouvoir se focaliser sur un barrage à domicile qui pourrait être bien casse-gueule.




Assez d'accord....bon beau match sinon.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Je sais bien que beaucoup en veulent à Craig Joubert (personnellement, je ne lui en veux pas du tout...) mais là je ne vois pas en quoi l'arbitrage serait incompréhensible. Les Anglais ont eu un peu de chance sur leur essai (chance que Tuilagi a bien saisie, évidemment) mais je trouve que leur victoire ne souffre pas de contestation.
> Ils ont perdu la première manche, ont su réagir et ont gagné la deuxième manche sans conteste.
> 
> Pourquoi toujours s'abriter derrière cette vieille excuse de l'arbitrage ?


l'arbitrage de Graig Joubert n'est pas incomprensible il est juste totalement different de celui en Top14 et c'est aux francais de s'y adapter...et aux instances du rugby de définir les mêmes règles pour tous
sinon comme d'habitude , les Ray Charles des lignes de touches ne servent strictement à rien...


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'ai les pruneaux à sec !



Contradictoire  avec la rasade de  Bordeaux qui a été rajouté à l'ingrédient agenais


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2013)

Ces pauvres Toulousains sont à la peine mais bientôt, si ça continue il n'y aura qu'eux en EDF


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mars 2013)

Heureusement qu'ils étaient là les Toulousains , même si l'essai de Picamoles est un peu volé.

Ouf il nous reste la cuillère de demi-bois...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2013)

/mode P77 : 


ou la demi-cuillère de bois


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2013)

Une cuiller en balsa ? Je n'ai pas pu voir le match.

Mais j'ai vu Toulon-Biarritz et ça avait par moment un air de Super 15 : de l'engagement, du jeu, des passes dans tous les coins et huit essais.
Plaisant.


----------



## Baptisme (10 Mars 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Une cuiller en balsa ? Je n'ai pas pu voir le match.
> 
> Mais j'ai vu Toulon-Biarritz et ça avait par moment un air de Super 15 : de l'engagement, du jeu, des passes dans tous les coins et huit essais.
> Plaisant.



A force de nous seriner que le rugby français a besoin du XV de France, on en a oublié que le rugby français avait également besoin du Top 14.
Je me demande sincèrement combien de temps on va continuer à marcher sur la tête.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2013)

Moi j'aurais voulu que les italiens gagnent 

Très belle seconde mi temps


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mars 2013)

Étonnamment les Italiens sont très performants face à des équipes réputées très supérieures à eux et moins performants face à des équipes plus à leur portée.

Mais face aux Anglais : chapeau !! Pas de bol avec leur buteur, je suis étonné par leur vivacité vu les gabarits en place.

Pour les français ben, quoi dire on loupe la cuillère de bois pour presque rien dommage.   :rateau:


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Mars 2013)

http://www.blog-rct.com/les-talents-de-jonny-wilkinson-en-4-videos/

Pour la poubelle, j'ai cru qu'il y avait un changement de plan. Mais non...
Mais bon, il n'a pas dû y arriver du premier coup...


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mars 2013)

_*Forza*__* italia !!!*_


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2013)

Flûte ! j'ai loupé le match. Content pour les Italiens. On dirait que le travail de Jacques Brunel est efficace.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------

Le match entre Gallois et Anglais est une petite merveille. Sur le plan de l'engagement, c'est assez formidable.

Hurrah !! pour les Gallois 

PS : et un gros zéro pointé pour France 2 qui préfère nous montrer en _split screen_ l'arrivée du bus du XV de France au SdF et l'installation des joueurs dans le vestiaire. Quels nuls...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2013)

C'était une bonne journée de rugby tout de même


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Oui bon ben on finit dernier du Tournois.....que va donner la tournée d'été...


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2013)

Rien n'est dit à l'avance.

Je rappelle à tout hasard qu'il y a quelques semaines, le XV gallois était fini, rincé, à reconstruire. C'était avant qu'ils ne nous battent. Ou étouffent les Anglais en "finale" du tournoi. 

Je trouve les Français médiocres (ou pire que ça) mais ça peut changer avec un brin de confiance et une pincée de cohésion (un peu comme une sauce moutarde qui ne prend pas : un peu de jus de citron et zou! ). Car individuellement on a de très bons joueurs à peu près à tous les postes.

Je n'avais pas été convaincu par leurs prestations d'automne, s'en tirant de justesse contre les Samoans, notamment. Mais tout le monde semblait confiant. Aujourd'hui, je trouve qu'on est trop pessimiste. Un peu comme le public français en général, capable d'encourager son équipe au moment où finalement elle en a le moins besoin, quand elle gagne et la sifflant quand elle essaye et patine (car en première mi-temps, hier, ce n'était pas terrible mais on ne pouvait pas leur reprocher de ne pas tenter).


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'était une bonne journée de rugby tout de même


Oui, on a vu deux beaux matchs: A Rome et à Cardiff...



Christophe31 a dit:


> Oui bon ben on finit dernier du Tournois.....que va donner la tournée d'été...


Tout le monde dit que les joueurs sont fatigués. On est au mois de mars...
Ils auront peut-être récupéré pour cet été.
Enfin, ceux qui n'auront pas joué les phases finales.
Paraît que l'équipe pour aller en NZ sera composée d' Agenais, de Grenoblois et de Bordelo-Beglais (Beglo-Bordelais?)
Quoique j'aimerai bien voir Lopez en EDF.


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2013)

ST - SF : Un peu l'impression de voir l' EDF jouer non ? en mieux   mais bon le SF n'a rien du Pays de Galles !!! 
Le retour des internationaux augure d'une fin de saison probablement plus mordante, à confirmer dès le w.e. prochain contre un Racing plein d'ambitions !


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mars 2013)

Comme tu dis....on verra !

Par contre, c'est vrai que l'entrée des internationaux à été bluffant de résultat, mais peut-être que le SF était fatigué. Par contre gros soucis en touche et en mêlée.


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Comme tu dis....on verra !
> 
> Par contre, c'est vrai que l'entrée des internationaux à été bluffant de résultat, mais peut-être que le SF était fatigué. Par contre gros soucis en touche et en mêlée.



Je parierais bien 1 ou 2  sur le ST quand même ! :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2013)

Verra ça ce soir !


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Verra ça ce soir !



ET ON A VU   où est le bookmaker que je touche mon pari !!!!!!!!!! du grand Toulouse mais doit pouvoir mieux faire !!!  Et va falloir mieux faire en vue de la prochaine rencontre !:rateau: Un super match en perspective !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Mars 2013)

c'est bien les petits!


----------



## Baptisme (31 Mars 2013)

Je serais pas surpris que plus rien ne bouge parmi les six premiers. On a déjà le tableau des phases finales.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2013)

Ce fût.......sur le fil ! 

Bon prochain à Marcel Michelin et là, ce ne sera pas la même sauce.....


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ce fût.......sur le fil !


C'est quand même un Grenoblois qui marque sur le fil...
Ça me console un peu...
Le ST sera-t-il à l'heure?


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2013)

Oui est pour les 2 essais du match.

A l'heure de quoi ? Si c'est des barrages oui il y sera....à l'heure !


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Mars 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> A l'heure de quoi ?


Pour le titre bien sûr.
Quoique je vois bien Clermont, cette année...


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mars 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour le titre bien sûr.
> Quoique je vois bien Clermont, cette année...



CLERMONT - ST en demi, et pourquoi pas ST - RCT en finale ,:love: :love:

La prochaine journée nous donnera déjà un aperçu des forces en présence.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour le titre bien sûr.
> Quoique je vois bien Clermont, cette année...



Moi aussi !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

asm !!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Avril 2013)

a tes souhaits


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

1/4  HC ce week-end , ça va être chaud bouillant à Mayol et au Michelin


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

Bravo l'ASM , beau match cela promet pour la suite, pourvu que le RCT ne passe pas....

Quand au ST, au vu de l'attitude de Noves en cours de match (assis, sans se ronger les ongles) on se dit que le challenge n'était pas une priorité, mais bon quand même . En plus, la demi aurait donnée ST/SF.... mais ce sera USAP/SF donc l'USAP ira en finale.


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Avril 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Quand au ST, au vu de l'attitude de Noves en cours de match (assis, sans se ronger les ongles) on se dit que le challenge n'était pas une priorité, mais bon quand même . En plus, la demi aurait donnée ST/SF.... mais ce sera USAP/SF donc l'USAP ira en finale.



Si le challenge était une priorité  Pour préparer les phases finales !!! Il n'y avait qu'à voir l'équipe alignée : il fallait faire bosser le banc !  Hormis quelques joueurs de premier plan Mais les 3/4 récupèrent plus vite !!  Et c'est une bonne chose pour l'USAP qui n'a plus beaucoup d'espoir en championnat !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

de toutes facons avec le Leinster dans cette compétition mieux vaut se concentrer sur le Top14
quoique on ne sait jamais , sur un malentendu.....


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2013)

Bon, je suis ravi de voir le RCT en demies. Mal engagée, cette affaire, mais ils ont su redresser la barre et c'est tout à leur honneur.
Ça va être coton à Twickenham.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

Moi pas mais bon on fait avec, allez les jaunards pour la demi.


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2013)

IL faut vraiment ne pas aimer le RCT pour préférer qu'un club anglais se qualifie à leur place.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> IL faut vraiment ne pas aimer le RCT pour préférer qu'un club anglais se qualifie à leur place.



Tu n'as pas tord, mais oui, je suis vraiment allergique au RCT.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Avril 2013)

Allez encore quelques euros sur le ST ? Encore plus difficile qu'au RACING,  Mais bon vous ne m'enlèverez pas de l'idée que Novès va chercher à tout pris la qualif directe Car c'est la meilleure préparation pour le dernier carré REstera plus qu'à battre Clermont


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Allez encore quelques euros sur le ST ? Encore plus difficile qu'au RACING, &#8230; Mais bon vous ne m'enlèverez pas de l'idée que Novès va chercher à tout pris la qualif directe&#8230; Car c'est la meilleure préparation pour le dernier carré&#8230; REstera plus qu'à battre Clermont


ca risque d'être plié dès cet aprem 
Montpellier même sans FTD joue sa dernière(?) carte
après sur un match tout est possible
à noter que Clermont se déplace à Toulon avec un seul joueur titulaire en HC face à Montpellier


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2013)

RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEN !

Bon enfin faut s'dire que ca va pas durer trop longtemps  la ProD2


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ca risque d'être plié dès cet aprem
> Montpellier même sans FTD joue sa dernière(?) carte
> après sur un match tout est possible
> à noter que Clermont se déplace à Toulon avec un seul joueur titulaire en HC face à Montpellier



Ce fut juste ! z'ont failli nous refaire le coup du Racing mais Beauxis à fait défaut cette fois-ci De l'importance des buteurs dans une équipe !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEN !
> 
> Bon enfin faut s'dire que ca va pas durer trop longtemps  la ProD2



C'est tout le mal qu'on leur souhaite!


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Avril 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEN !
> 
> Bon enfin faut s'dire que ca va pas durer trop longtemps  la ProD2


Il faut être optimiste, Grenoble n'a mis que sept ans pour remonter en Top 14...
C'est vrai qu'en 2005, on était descendus du Top 16 en Fédérale sans passer par la Pro D2. 
Eh oui, dans le sens descente, c'est possible...
L'année suivante, la remontée de Fédérale en Pro D2 n'avait pas été aussi facile que ça...

Mais bon, Agen va faire revenir son Caucaunibuca.
Il paraît qu'il n'a que 25Kg à perdre...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Toulon a paru sur les rotules face à Clermont toujours aussi plaisant a voir jouer quelle que soit l'équipe présentée. 
Laporte ferai bien de faire tourner avant la HC


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2013)

Quand on voit les trois premiers du championnat, il est clair que c'est Clermont qui paraît le plus en forme.
Les Toulonnais ont été courageux mais ils ne sont pas passés loin de la défaite.


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Toulon a paru sur les rotules face à Clermont toujours aussi plaisant a voir jouer quelle que soit l'équipe présentée.
> Laporte ferai bien de faire tourner avant la HC


Oui, il devrait envoyer les espoirs à Grenoble...


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Quand on voit les trois premiers du championnat, il est clair que c'est Clermont qui paraît le plus en forme.
> Les Toulonnais ont été courageux mais ils ne sont pas passés loin de la défaite.



Les toulonnais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, me font penser qu'ils sont moins sûr d'eux pour obtenir un quelconque titre à la fin de la saison 
Quand à Clermont on va juger demain samedi, mais si le ST trouve un liant dans le collectif, alors l'équipe qu'ils alignent risque de faire douter les "jaunards" !
Dans tous les cas les phases finales seront dures et palpitantes !

Poitrenaud ; Clerc, David, Fickou, Huget ; (o) McAlister, (m) Burgess ; Dusautoir, Picamoles, Nyanga ; Millo-Chluski, Lamboley ; Kakovin, Servat, Poux. : Ça a de la gueule quand même.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Les toulonnais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, me font penser qu'ils sont moins sûr d'eux pour obtenir un quelconque titre à la fin de la saison
> Quand à Clermont on va juger demain samedi, mais si le ST trouve un liant dans le collectif, alors l'équipe qu'ils alignent risque de faire douter les "jaunards" !
> Dans tous les cas les phases finales seront dures et palpitantes !
> 
> Poitrenaud ; Clerc, David, Fickou, Huget ; (o) McAlister, (m) Burgess ; Dusautoir, Picamoles, Nyanga ; Millo-Chluski, Lamboley ; Kakovin, Servat, Poux. : Ça a de la gueule quand même.:love:


ca va envoyer du jeu des 2 côtès 
préparation idéale pour l'ASM avant la 1/2 HC
l'equipe de Toulouse à de la gueule, un petit doute quand même sur Burgess peu à son avantage et pas au niveau


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ca va envoyer du jeu des 2 côtès
> préparation idéale pour l'ASM avant la 1/2 HC
> l'equipe de Toulouse à de la gueule, un petit doute quand même sur Burgess peu à son avantage et pas au niveau




Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Depuis qu'il sait qu'il va partir on dirait qu'il a haussé son jeu....


----------



## ru666 (20 Avril 2013)

Clermont reste sur une très belle série de victoires à domicile (les seuls du Top 14). Mais avec Toulouse, cela restent les 2 équipes les plus régulières du championnat même lorsqu'ils procèdent à des changements de joueurs.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2013)

Ca c'est fait.....


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2013)

J'ai vu les deux premières minutes et les cinq dernières. Un splendide essai de Fofana. Un bel essai de Sivivatu. Je n'ai pas perdu ces quelques minutes devant la télé... :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Avril 2013)

Une belle première mi-temps clermontoise avec des stadistes aux mains glissantes, Une belle 2e mi-temps toulousaine, mais encore beaucoup trop de fautes.
Cela augure bien des phases finales.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2013)

c'est anecdotique ou presque, mais le RCT vient de se faire griller sur le fil 
pas facile de jouer sur 2 tableaux


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> c'est anecdotique ou presque, mais le RCT vient de se faire griller sur le fil
> pas facile de jouer sur 2 tableaux



Lorsqu'on entend le président du RCT dire que ce serait vraiment anormal qu'ils terminent la saison sans titre et BL ressortir son couplet sur l'anormalité des phases finales On peut se dire qu'ils commencent à douter ? La gestion d'un groupe sur une saison entière n'est pas chose facile, surtout si on court 2 lièvres à la fois


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2013)

Toulouse a réglé ce problème, en effet. Trop forts.


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Toulouse a réglé ce problème, en effet. Trop forts.



On ne peut passer sa vie au firmament, c'est déjà beau d'y être parvenu plusieurs fois et  Sur les 2 tableaux !!!:love:


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> On ne peut passer sa vie au firmament, c'est déjà beau d'y être parvenu plusieurs fois et  Sur les 2 tableaux !!!:love:



A noter que lorsque le ST fait le doublé, les clubs anglais ne disputaient pas la Coupe d'Europe.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> A noter que lorsque le ST fait le doublé, les clubs anglais ne disputaient pas la Coupe d'Europe.


Ça, c'est petit...


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Ça, c'est petit...



Du tout, ils étaient les favoris logiques à ce moment là et ils ont répondu présent. Maintenant, avec le côté physique plus prononcé qu'avant, je pense que le doublé est quasi impossible soit pour le ST, le RCT ou Clermont malgré la qualité des effectifs en lice. C'est la même chose pour les clubs anglais.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2013)

le RCT paraît physiquement cuit ( le doublé me semble impossible )
L'ASM par contre marche sur l'eau , mais comme elle a l'habitude de couler en phases finales , je préfère m'abstenir de tout pronostic..mais j'y crois


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Avril 2013)

Bon, demain 15h30 (même si je voudrais bien y croire un peu) je vais regarder Biarritz se faire massacrer par le Leinster...
Ensuite, 18h00, Clermont va se faire (et nous faire) plaisir contre le Munster. Bouffer de l'irlandais, c'est toujours agréable, mais ça ne vaut pas l'Anglais!
Peut-être en finale...
Quoique, on ne sait jamais, parce que Toulon...


----------



## ru666 (26 Avril 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Quoique, on ne sait jamais, parce que Toulon...



Développe ...


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Développe ...


Bon, puisse qu'il faut...
On n'est pas sur le forum du FCG, alors, je peux le dire:
Bien qu'étant supporteur de Grenoble, j'aime bien aussi Toulon, et, j'ose le dire, son président.
Personnalité complexe, mais attachante, Boudjellal...
Pas une "Equipe en bois", Toulon... 
Des stars, mais aussi un état d'esprit.
Je les supporterais contre les Saracens. Mais pas contre Clermont...


----------



## ru666 (26 Avril 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, puisse qu'il faut...
> On n'est pas sur le forum du FCG, alors, je peux le dire:
> Bien qu'étant supporteur de Grenoble, j'aime bien aussi Toulon, et, j'ose le dire, son président.
> Personnalité complexe, mais attachante, Boudjellal...
> ...



Bien vu la description de l'équipe des "puceaux" et de son président (il a dû se remettre de s...... arbitrale de puis le temps).

Grand supporter du RCT je souhaite néanmoins de voir les clubs français l'emporter en demie pour pouvoir se retrouver en finale. Et voir al victoire finale du RCT avec un beau doublé à la clé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2013)

Un titre pour l'ASM.Un titre pour le RCT.
Au vu de la saison c'est mérité.
Le doublé semble impossible


----------



## ru666 (27 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Le doublé semble impossible



Mais _"impossible n'est pas français"_. Alors on va quand même y croire :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2013)

Bravo les jaunards, 2nd mi-temps tendue jusqu'au bout. Allez en Finale contre les.....anglais


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2013)

*asm !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Une bonne chose de faite même de...fête ...La fin de match j'ai du frôler les 26/16 de tension 145 pulsations
Maintenant  relax 
Allez Toulon


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Avril 2013)

Effectivement on se demandait s'ils allaient tenir C'est bien une grande équipe !


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

TOULON TOULON oui Messieurs. En avant pour une finale franco-française!!


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2013)

J'ai bien cru qu'ils allaient céder mais non, ils ont su rester suffisamment disciplinés.
Et avec un tel joueur dans un bon jour, ça aide. D'une certaine manière, le RCT a gagné à l'anglaise...
Quand même, quel drop !

PS : Il y a deux ans, Michalak avait marqué un drop épatant avec les Sharks, tout en vista. C'est assez classe dans ce genre de situation (sous pression).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> TOULON TOULON oui Messieurs. En avant pour une finale franco-française!!


Oui bravo à eux  On va bouffer du Mourad B pendant 3 semaines 
Ça va être indigeste très rapidement


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Oui bravo à eux  On va bouffer du Mourad B pendant 3 semaines
> Ça va être indigeste très rapidement



Pas sûr. Après il peut être fier de ce qu'il a déjà accompli. Mais une chose est sûre, il ne faut pas le pendre pour ce qu'il n'est pas. Qu'il puisse être légitimement fier de ce que son équipe et son staff technique ont déjà accompli oui ; mais comme le dit à juste titre BL "c'est une saison réussie mais pas encore aboutie".

Wait and see donc ...


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Avril 2013)

Un match de "chiffonniers", survolé par un ange. L'ASM sait ce qui lui reste à faire, ou plutôt à ne pas faire : aucune faute ! Afin de couper les ailes de l'ange !:rateau:


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Pas sûr. Après il peut être fier de ce qu'il a déjà accompli. Mais une chose est sûre, il ne faut pas le *pendre* pour ce qu'il n'est pas. Qu'il puisse être légitimement fier de ce que son équipe et son staff technique ont déjà accompli oui ; mais comme le dit à juste titre BL "c'est une saison réussie mais pas encore aboutie".
> 
> Wait and see donc ...


Joli lapsus ! 

Je ne suis pas très amateur, ni de Laporte ni de Boudjellal, et de toutes façons la centrifugeuse médiatique est décourageante : autant ne pas y prêter plus d'attention qu'elle ne mérite. Reste la performance, remarquable, la solidarité de l'équipe, le fond de jeu etc.
Idem pour Clermont, d'ailleurs. Ce qui compte, pour moi spectateur, c'est le terrain plus que les postures des uns et des autres.

En tout cas, les deux meilleures équipes françaises de la saison régulière au sommet de la grande coupe et une autre en finale de la petite coupe. C'est pas mal pour notre championnat.

Faudrait maintenant faire en sorte que l'équipe nationale se reprenne.


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Joli lapsus !
> 
> En tout cas, les deux meilleures équipes françaises de la saison régulière au sommet de la grande coupe et une autre en finale de la petite coupe. C'est pas mal pour notre championnat.
> Faudrait maintenant faire en sorte que l'équipe nationale se reprenne.



Lapsus volontaire en fait (surtout concernant un sujet de Sa Gracieuse Majesté qui parle parfaitement français !!).

On peut constater que rarement au cours des dernières saisons, les résultats des clubs sont allés de paire avec ceux de l'équipe nationale. Souvent à contretemps. Mais bon, cette année cela fait plaisir de retrouver 2 clubs français en finale.

Après comment gèreront-ils leurs demies, cela reste une tout autre histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Pas sûr. Après il peut être fier de ce qu'il a déjà accompli. Mais une chose est sûre, il ne faut pas le pendre pour ce qu'il n'est pas. Qu'il puisse être légitimement fier de ce que son équipe et son staff technique ont déjà accompli oui ; mais comme le dit à juste titre BL "c'est une saison réussie mais pas encore aboutie".
> 
> Wait and see donc ...


le show a déjà commencé sous les acclamations d'une meute de pseudo journalistes , plus avides de bons mots, de traits d'esprit, de piques bien ciblées distillées avec maestria et stupidité par le maitre de cérémonie
le roi et sa cour dans le jardin

ces 3 semaines vont être infernales

pour le reste , c'est à dire le plus important , le jeu , place au terrain et c'est tant mieux
bravo aux 2 équipes


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> En tout cas, les deux meilleures équipes *françaises* de la saison régulière au sommet de la grande coupe et une autre en finale de la petite coupe. C'est pas mal pour notre championnat.
> 
> Faudrait maintenant faire en sorte que l'équipe nationale se reprenne.



en naturalisant Wilkinson & Co. ?


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

Disons que se frotter (et au rugby, ce n'est pas qu'une image...) aux meilleurs joueurs, remporter des matchs cruciaux au plus haut niveau, cela doit bien aider à progresser, non ?

Certes, il y a de nombreux joueurs _estrangers_ dans nos équipes mais aussi de nombreux Français qui jouent ou pourraient jouer dans le XV de France.

Si la réussite de Toulon doit beaucoup à Wilkinson, pour avoir transformé tous les coups de pieds, il reste qu'il n'a pas obtenu à lui tout seul les pénalités à transformer...


----------



## Baptisme (29 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Si la réussite de Toulon doit beaucoup à Wilkinson, pour avoir transformer tous les coups de pieds, il reste qu'il n'a pas obtenu à lui tout seul les pénalités à transformer...



Je pense que Fernandez-Lobbe est un joueur qui n'est pas reconnu à sa juste valeur. Ce mec est titanesque.

Pour les allergiques à Boudjellal et/ou Laporte, j'ai une solution : ne lisez pas la presse. Personne ne vous y oblige.


----------



## plovemax (29 Avril 2013)

Oui et je ne pense pas  que ce soit les buteurs qui posent problème en EdF. Plus un problème de système de jeu qui n'est pas réglé AMHA (J'ai eu la sensation d'avoir des joueurs qui n'arrivaient pas à se trouver lors du tournoi des 6 nations mais je suis loin d'être un expert ;-) )

maux d'édith : je répondais à Bompi (post croisé)


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2013)

C'est sûr que, question buteur, on a des joueurs de qualité (Parra, Michalak sont assez peformants).

Après, il y a aussi la question de la pression et du stress. Dans une autre compétition, on a pu voir comment des buteurs de haut niveau se mette à tout rater ; je pense à la CdM et Weepu qui enquille tout contre l'Argentine et rien contre la France. En finale, Donald passe la pénalité capitale, plutôt facile, d'extrême justesse.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Je pense que Fernandez-Lobbe est un joueur qui n'est pas reconnu à sa juste valeur. Ce mec est titanesque.
> 
> Pour les allergiques à Boudjellal et/ou Laporte, j'ai une solution : ne lisez pas la presse. Personne ne vous y oblige.


On ne doit donc , plus lire la presse , plus regarder la TV , plus écouter la radio et plus se connecter sur le net .Je préfère que les 2 duettistes nous épargnent leurs états d'âmes qu'ils rabâchent a tout va.
Sinon , Fernandes-Lobbe est sûrement le meilleur joueur toulonnais


----------



## Baptisme (30 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> On ne doit donc , plus lire la presse , plus regarder la TV , plus écouter la radio et plus se connecter sur le net .Je préfère que les 2 duettistes nous épargnent leurs états d'âmes qu'ils rabâchent a tout va.



Ils rabâchent rien du tout. Ce sont les journaleux à deux balles qui nous inondent de "dépêches" plus insignifiantes les unes que les autres, à base de citations tronquées pour les rendre plus épicées, qu'ils vont chercher sur les sites des clubs ou les comptes Twitter des joueurs.
Ne mettez pas les maux du "journalisme" sportif sur le dos des gens qui font le sport.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Ils rabâchent rien du tout. Ce sont les journaleux à deux balles qui nous inondent de "dépêches" plus insignifiantes les unes que les autres, à base de citations tronquées pour les rendre plus épicées, qu'ils vont chercher sur les sites des clubs ou les comptes Twitter des joueurs.
> Ne mettez pas les maux du "journalisme" sportif sur le dos des gens qui font le sport.


Mourad va les chercher où ses certitudes ?
il faut toutefois reconnaitre que le Président de Toulon a sorti la seule bonne vanne sur le dopage
le rugby est le sport le plus dopé après le reggae
pour le reste j'ai choisi de l'ignorer
( avec un tel égo démesuré ,m'étonnerai pas qu'il soit un fan d'Apple.....)


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Bon au jeu des pronostics pour cette finale. Moi, je vois bien l'ASM l'emporté et sans problème et vous ?


----------



## ru666 (30 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Mourad va les chercher où ses certitudes ?
> ( avec un tel égo démesuré ,m'étonnerai pas qu'il soit un fan d'Apple.....)



C'est peut-être (et même sûrement) grâce à cet égo démesuré dont tu parles qu'il a réussi à faire du RCT ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui.

Qu'il aime choquer et provoquer fait partie du personnage. Il en faut et puis franchement, entendre par exemple Serge Simon répéter à tour de bras que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes moi ça me gave.

@Chrsitophe31 : même si je supporte le RCT je pense que les individualités de Clermont peuvent se jouer de la défense toulonnaise. Donc je pense Clermont vainqueur (hélas ). Mais le titre pour le RCT en championnat )) ou pour le ST.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2013)

Sans problème, peut-être pas. L'emporter, oui : Clermont est en grande forme, avec un jeu maîtrisé, des joueurs épatants et tout ce petit monde bien en confiance. Pour Toulon, la description aurait été juste il y a quelques temps mais en ce moment, c'est un moins ça, quand même.

Mais pour une finale, la fébrilité peut gagner les meilleurs autant que leurs dauphins. Donc comme souvent, je vois plutôt 50/50.

Et puis il y a aussi le Top 14 à finir et ça va jouer son rôle aussi : des matchs assez intensifs en perspective. Disons que ce qui serait amusant (sauf pour les autres équipes bien entendu) c'est d'avoir une double finale RCT/CLM.


----------



## ru666 (30 Avril 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que ce qui serait amusant (sauf pour les autres équipes bien entendu) c'est d'avoir une double finale RCT/CLM.



Pourquoi amusant?

Et puis ne pas oublier les autres demi-finalistes dont le ST quand même car la fatigue va commencer à jouer son rôle en cette fin de saison.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon au jeu des pronostics pour cette finale. Moi, je vois bien l'ASM l'emporté et sans problème et vous ?


l'ASM tient à s'excuser d'être en finale....
sinon pour moi 50/50 sportivement parlant


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> l'ASM tiens à s'excuser d'être en finale....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


>


les 3 semaines qui arrivent vont être infernales
on va bouffer du Toulon chaque seconde
gros titres sur gros titres 
RMC a déjà donne le coup d'envoi
Banal plus ne parle que de ça 
alors oui l'ASM ( aux moyens financiers surdimenssionnés dixit MB )est presque gênée de venir gâcher la fête......
2ème degré il va de soit
que le meilleur gagne


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> les 3 semaines qui arrivent vont être infernales
> on va bouffer du Toulon chaque seconde
> gros titres sur gros titres
> RMC a déjà donne le coup d'envoi
> ...



Moi je ne les écoute pas ils me fatiguent avec leur Toulon...


----------



## Baptisme (30 Avril 2013)

Perso, Novès me gonfle tout autant avec sa fausse humilité soigneusement cultivée.
Je préfère les grandes gueules aux faux culs.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Perso, Novès me gonfle tout autant avec sa fausse humilité soigneusement cultivée.
> Je préfère les grandes gueules aux faux culs.


ni l'un ni l'autre pour moi
reste que le palmarès de Guytou parle pour lui....


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ni l'un ni l'autre pour moi
> reste que le palmarès de Guytou parle pour lui....



 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------

Mourad Boudjellal n&#8217;a pas attendu bien longtemps pour lancer le match Toulon-Clermont, future finale de la H Cup le 18 mai à Dublin. Sur les ondes de RTL, le président du RCT, n&#8217;a pas été tendre au sujet du club auvergnat. Mensonge, finances, tout y passe&#8230; "Moi je me bats dans le rugby pour un truc que je ne supporte pas, c'est le mensonge. Et Clermont fait partie du mensonge. Ils ont beaucoup de talents, une très belle équipe, mais ils ont beaucoup de moyens. Et on a l'impression que quand on le dit, on les insulte. Pas du tout. J'aimerais bien avoir les moyens de Clermont, et je les en félicite".

L&#8217;homme fort varois appuie ses propos en évoquant le sponsor maillot de l&#8217;ASMCA. Sans nommer précisément lequel&#8230; "C'est un gestionnaire de fortune. Il faut avoir les moyens de se payer un gestionnaire de fortune sur les maillots. Je suis très surpris d'ailleurs qu'ils aient investi à Clermont. Moi je sais pourquoi, je pense qu'il y a quelques intérêts à droite à gauche". 

Boudjellal: "Pas du tout dans la même planète"

Boudjellal poursuit son attaque envers le club asémiste en soulignant qu&#8217;il n&#8217;use pas des mêmes méthodes afin de faire venir des sponsors et de l&#8217;argent au sein du RCT. "Nous on n'est pas dans cette configuration. Moi, quand je vais chercher un sponsor maillot, j'ai pas un groupe qui me dit 'tiens, telle personne, on leur assure tel chiffre à faire, ils vont prendre votre maillot&#8217;. Je dois aller taper à des portes, démontrer que le RCT est un vecteur de communication. On n&#8217;est pas du tout dans la même planète".

Malgré tout, le président varois s&#8217;estime "très fier de pouvoir affronter en finale Clermont", l&#8217;actuel leader du Top 14 et qui a vraiment impressionné tout au long de la saison. Et place la formation de Vern Cotter comme favorite de cette affiche 100% française. "Je suis fier d'avoir monté une équipe avec une économie qui peut aller affronter un monstre pareil. Pour nous c'est une fierté, mais on est forcément outsider, parce que il y a une puissance face à nous que l'on n&#8217;a pas". Et dire qu&#8217;il reste encore trois semaines avant la finale...

(source site rugbyrama)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


>


----------



## Baptisme (30 Avril 2013)

Le Racing Club Toulonnais, ça n'existe pas.
Mais bon, les centimes auvergnats devraient arriver quand même.

Pour ce qui est du palmarès de Guitou, quand il dit que Clermont-Toulon c'est un peu Barça-Real, on dirait qu'il dirige AS Nancy Lorraine. Faut qu'il arrête un peu, lui aussi.

Après, une fois de plus, qu'on l'aime ou pas, Mourad a raison. L'ASM est à ma connaissance le seul club français adossé (et c'est rien de le dire) à une multinationale du CAC40.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du palmarès de Guitou, quand il dit que Clermont-Toulon c'est un peu Barça-Real, on dirait qu'il dirige AS Nancy Lorraine. Faut qu'il arrête un peu, lui aussi.



Je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il vient faire au milieu de cette discussion, où l'on parle de l'ASM et du RCT.



Baptisme a dit:


> Après, une fois de plus, qu'on l'aime ou pas, Mourad a raison. L'ASM est à ma connaissance le seul club français adossé (et c'est rien de le dire) à une multinationale du CAC40.



Et alors c'est une honte ?


----------



## Baptisme (30 Avril 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il vient faire au milieu de cette discussion



C'est pas très grave.



Christophe31 a dit:


> Et alors c'est une honte ?



Je t'invite à relire les messages précédents et y chercher le nombre de fois où apparait le terme "honte".


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> C'est pas très grave.



Ben on dirait que tu es pas content quand on critique Mr Boudjellal ou le RCT , alors tu t'en prends à Noves qui a un rapport avec l'avatar de certain....non  





Baptisme a dit:


> Je t'invite à relire les messages précédents et y chercher le nombre de fois où apparait le terme "honte".



Ben dans l'interview de Mr Boudjellal c'est pas écrit clairement mais entre les lignes ça peu se trouver ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Le-Mouradthon/275885922548050?ref=hl


----------



## Baptisme (1 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ben on dirait que tu es pas content quand on critique Mr Boudjellal ou le RCT , alors tu t'en prends à Noves qui a un rapport avec l'avatar de certain....non



Ben quoi ? C'est un forum, on s'exprime. Certains écrivent qu'ils ne peuvent blairer ni Boudjellal ni le RCT au point de souhaiter leur élimination par les Saracens. J'en profite pour donner mon opinion perso.
Si c'est trop hors-sujet à ton goût, contacte un modérateur.

En outre, je n'ai rien contre la critique quand elle est fondée. Avant de lancer des Mouradthon, démontez son argumentation, c'est plus intelligent.



Christophe31 a dit:


> Ben dans l'interview de Mr Boudjellal c'est pas écrit clairement mais entre les lignes ça peu se trouver ! :mouais:



Et tu as trouvé ?


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Mai 2013)

Grenoble envoie une équipe "en bois" à Toulouse.
Best en fait partie...
Pourvu que Noves ne se vexe pas! 
Murde (pardon pour le plagiat), faudrait voir à respecter les Toulousains...

Faut être Toulonnais pour comprendre...


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mai 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Grenoble envoie une équipe "en bois" à Toulouse.
> Best en fait partie...
> Pourvu que Noves ne se vexe pas!
> Murde (pardon pour le plagiat), faudrait voir à respecter les Toulousains...
> ...



Celà permettra aux toulousains de mettre leur jeu en place pour des échéances plus importantes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

allez hop
comme au Football

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2012-2013/greve-de-l-entrainement-a-agen_sto3738364/story.shtml


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> allez hop
> comme au Football
> 
> http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-14/2012-2013/greve-de-l-entrainement-a-agen_sto3738364/story.shtml




manque plus que "va te faire enc...." et le tableau est complet !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> manque plus que "va te faire enc...." et le tableau est complet !


arf Moumou a anticipé depuis longtemps....


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> arf Moumou a anticipé depuis longtemps....



C'est pas faux !


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Barrage Top 14 :

Toulouse : Racing Metro

Castres : Montpellier

rendez vous vendredi 10/05 pour le premier.


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Barrage Top 14 :
> 
> Toulouse : Racing Metro
> 
> ...



je vois bien le racing et montpellier


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2013)

Bon c'est fait pour Toulouse . A voir cet am Castres/Montpellier


----------



## JaiLaTine (11 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon c'est fait pour Toulouse . A voir cet am Castres/Montpellier



Yes bon match


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Castres rejoint Toulouse pour les demies. Par contre, il faudra jouer autrement pour battre l'ASM, j'ai trouvé le match un peu "poussif".


----------



## Baptisme (12 Mai 2013)

Finale Toulouse-Castres.
La voie royale pour le petit club artisanal garonnais dirigé par l'humble artisan Novès.

A moins que le club tarnais ne vole un nouveau Brennus, pile vingt ans après ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Je vois plutôt une finale ASM/ST....car je pense que nous gagnerons le RCT


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2013)

Pareil.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je vois plutôt une finale ASM/ST....car je pense que nous gagnerons le RCT



Aaaaah enfin !!!! Te voilà redevenu optimiste pour le ST  !!! Tu ne fait vraiment pas confiance à Novès et son staff    :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------

Ce fut un beau match et ils peuvent encore progresser


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mai 2013)

Aux vues des matchs du championnat, je n'étais pas optimiste et il y avait de quoi...mais vu le match de vendredi soir, je reprends espoir et les voit plus performant sur ces phases finales, je pense donc que RCT est prenable, si nous devions jouer contre l'ASM je ne serai toutefois,pas si optimiste.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2013)

Je le serai davantage, mais je préfère, si cela se fait  qu'ils rencontrent l'ASM en finale, ils auront que plus de temps pour peaufiner et affirmer leur jeu Et battre l'ASM  Encore une fois !!:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------

tout compte fait ils n'ont pas trop mal géré leur saison  bien sur éliminés en coupe d'Europe mais sur un superbe match, sous la neige ! et en championnat ils ont géré avec une partie de l'équipe en EDF, je crois qu'ils arrivent en forme et qu'ils n'ont pas brulé toutes leurs cartouches à l'inverse, me semble-t-il du RCT ? Mais on verra ça à Dublin.


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Mai 2013)

Finale : RCT / ASM


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Lucide ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Lucide ?


Non, finaud.

Ils perdent : 'L'ASM est plus fort que nous, je m'en doutais je l'avais dit'
Ils gagnent : 'On est vraiment trop bons, je ne pensais pas pouvoir le faire'

Prédire une défaite, c'est gagner même si on perd...


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2013)

Eh oui, finaud le Mourrad.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2013)

[Au petit jeu des pronostics, je vois l'ASM vainqueur en H-Cup et défait en finale par Toulouse en Top 14.]

Quant aux déclarations de Boudjellal, je me demande si, malgré tout, il ne préfèrerait pas une victoire en Top 14 à une victoire en H-Cup. Et donc que, d'une certaine manière, il aime autant lever un peu la pression en coupe d'Europe pour que ses joueurs soient à 150% face à Toulouse puis, vraisemblablement, face à l'ASM en finale.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> [Au petit jeu des pronostics, je vois l'ASM vainqueur en H-Cup et défait en finale par Toulouse en Top 14.]
> 
> Quant aux déclarations de Boudjellal, je me demande si, malgré tout, il ne préfèrerait pas une victoire en Top 14 à une victoire en H-Cup. Et donc que, d'une certaine manière, il aime autant lever un peu la pression en coupe d'Europe pour que ses joueurs soient à 150% face à Toulouse puis, vraisemblablement, face à l'ASM en finale.



Je partage tout à fait tes pronostics, quand à l'analyse, je ferais presque la même à ceci près que Mourad peut-être, ne pense pas la victoire possible en H-Cup, et donc bien sûr va tout jouer sur le Top14


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Lucide ?


C'est pour évacuer la pression...

Je pense que l'objectif (pour Clermont et Toulon) est fonction du calendrier:
Dans l'ordre, finale de H-CUP
Demie Top14
Finale Top14 (si tout se passe bien...)

Il n'y a qu'une marche pour la H-CUP. Les deux équipes vont la jouer à fond...

Le championnat est plus aléatoire (pour les deux):
Il y a Toulouse...


----------



## Baptisme (16 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, finaud.
> 
> Ils perdent : 'L'ASM est plus fort que nous, je m'en doutais je l'avais dit'
> Ils gagnent : 'On est vraiment trop bons, je ne pensais pas pouvoir le faire'
> ...



C'est finaud ET lucide.

Tout le monde le sait : aujourd'hui la meilleure équipe d'Europe, c'est Clermont. Sauf exploit ce week-end, le RCT devra ensuite se coltiner le double champion sortant.
Donc oui, Boudjellal la joue fine question com', mais il sait très bien que son club risque fort de finir la saison sans trophée.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2013)

Normal ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Normal ?



 Le contraire aurait été plus que surprenant :rateau:


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2013)

Il y a cinq minutes, je pensais que le match était plié pour Clermont... Bigre !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

YES. J'étais pour les deux équipes mais je suis content de m'être trompé dans mes pronostics !

Dommage pour Clermont qui, pour sa volonté de jeu méritait mieux. Mais bravo au RCT parce qu'ils ont été vraiment très solides tactiquement et nerveusement.


----------



## ru666 (18 Mai 2013)

TOULON CHAMPION!!!!!

Bravo mais Clermont méritait aussi.


----------



## Baptisme (18 Mai 2013)

Fou de joie !

Un titre en deux participations. Yapuka maintenir ce petit ratio pas vilain. :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Bravo Toulon et vraiment dommage pour l'ASM, tout cela tient à une transformation ratée...


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2013)

Quel est la pythonisse qui disait il y a quelques temps : "Clermont à l'habitude de marcher sur l'eau toute la saison et coule à la fin ? "  Dommage pour eux et bravo pour Toulon, ils sont plus solide encore qu'il n'y paraît 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h58 ----------

Toulouse sait à quoi s'en tenir


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2013)

Peut-être que Clermont aurait dû tenter bien plus tôt des drops. Ça me rappelle le quart de finale perdu par les Néo-Zélandais, installés dans la moitié de terrain française et qui ne cherchent pas à tirer au but mais veulent leur essai...

En tout cas, question intensité, c'était réussi. Côté Clermont, on a montré du beau rugby.
Quant à l'essai d'Armitage, c'est assez rare de voir un joueur sans aucune opposition au millieu de terrain: il doit bien y avoir une erreur de défense, là.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)

Tu as raison, certainement des erreurs du côté de l'ASM et quel intensité. Quand à Armitage et "son geste" de non respect à l'encontre de Rougerie  lors de son essai.


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Peut-être que Clermont aurait dû tenter bien plus tôt des drops. Ça me rappelle le quart de finale perdu par les Néo-Zélandais, installés dans la moitié de terrain française et qui ne cherchent pas à tirer au but mais veulent leur essai....



Encore une fois un buteur à 100% est plus qu'utile, indispensable totalement obligatoire !!! Clermont en a fait l'expérience, tout comme Toulouse lors de son élimination en coupe d'Europe Et à l'opposée Toulon en bénéficie.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Mai 2013)

Bravo Toulon cong !!!!

  ​


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu as raison, certainement des erreurs du côté de l'ASM et quel intensité. Quand à Armitage et "son geste" de non respect à l'encontre de Rougerie  lors de son essai.


Il me semblait que c'était Brock James. Mais ça ne change rien sur le fond : ce n'est pas une attitude sympathique et il mériterait de se faire rappeler à l'ordre par ses dirigeants. 


jp.pilet a dit:


> Encore une fois un buteur à 100% est plus qu'utile, indispensable totalement obligatoire !!! Clermont en a fait l'expérience, tout comme Toulouse lors de son élimination en coupe d'Europe Et à l'opposée Toulon en bénéficie.


C'est ce que je me disais : sur ses trois derniers matchs de H-Cup, Wilkinson doit être proche de 100 % (en tout cas : 100% pour la demi-finale et la finale). Buts et transformations auxquels s'ajoute la réussite au drop. Il a la classe, en plus : tu ne le verras jamais faire le geste d'Armitage et par ailleurs il est loin de se cantonner à buter : il est là au plaquage.
Je me souviens qu'il y a quelques années, à son arrivée au RCT, tout le monde était dubitatif, au vu de ses blessures à répétition. Comme quoi, Boudjellal a été heureux dans son choix.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Mai 2013)

On n'aime ou on n'aime pas mais Bernard Laporte est un monstre pour catalyser un groupe.Avec bègles bordeaux d'abord ( la tortue béglaise 
Avec le Stade Français ensuite où on disait déjà que c'étaient des mercenaires. 
Avec le RCT maintenant. 
Il a à sa disposition des joueurs d'excellent niveau, mais il a l'air de réussir à leur donner un supplément d'âme, à en faire une vraie équipe. 
Et puis, il a sir Jonny, qui nous a fait tant de misères.
Le stade toulousain devrait l'emporter sur la demie, mais le RCT reste à Dublin pour rester concentré, ce qui de bon augure pour vendredi....


----------



## Baptisme (21 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> C'est ce que je me disais : sur ses trois derniers matchs de H-Cup, Wilkinson doit être proche de 100 %



Sur l'ensemble de la phase finale de H Cup, il fait 17/17.

Et je vais me répéter mais... putain, ce Fernandez-Lobbe !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mai 2013)

Concernant Jonny Wilkinson, (j'ai revu le match en meilleure définition hier soir parce que en torrent, c'est pas terrible), il est le premier sur la mise en jeu de l'ASM et il est aussi sur la tentative de drop de Skrela à la fin. 
Un seigneur!!!
Quand on pense que les gens le disaient fini lors de son transfert à Toulon....
Toulouse risque d'avoir du mal vendredi. 
Pour la petite histoire, pour l'aventure humaine, et n'en déplaise aux supporters de Toulouse, ça me plairait que Toulon gagne sur les 2 tableaux...
HCup et Brennus à Toulon, ça aurait de la gueule


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mai 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Pour la petite histoire, pour l'aventure humaine, et n'en déplaise aux supporters de Toulouse, ça me plairait que Toulon gagne sur les 2 tableaux...
> HCup et Brennus à Toulon, ça aurait de la gueule


A chacun ses préférences :love: Personnellement j'aimerais mieux que le ST "tanne" Toulon, pour avoir une finale entre "gens biens", ST/ASM


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mai 2013)

Les deux demies vont être chaudes en tout cas))))


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Clermont s'est fourvoyé une fois de plus
une fois de trop ?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Clermont s'est fourvoyé une fois de plus
> une fois de trop ?



Je ne sais pas si c'est une fois de trop Mais ils font des progrès :mouais: Ils ont dominé 64 mn, peut-être que bientôt dans les phases finales ils tiendront 80 mn    ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Que Delon super ConMelon Armitage se fasse taguer....
ce mec a salit la finale et le rugby


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2013)

Certes, mais il faut pas non plus en rajouter. On voit pas mal de matchs où des joueurs se chambrent, qu'ils soient britanniques ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Certes, mais il faut pas non plus en rajouter. On voit pas mal de matchs où des joueurs se chambrent, qu'ils soient britanniques ou pas


je ne me souviens pas d'un match ou Brock James ou Sir Johnny Wilkinson furent incorrects et irrespectueux envers un adversaire 
l'apanage des très grands joueurs 
Melon Armitage est juste un crétin qui ne merite que 2 choses un pain dans la tronche et du mépris à vie


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Melon Armitage est juste un crétin qui ne merite que 2 choses un pain dans la tronche et du mépris à vie


Il l'a, le Melon...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

comment un seigneur comme Sir Johnny peut il accepter de jouer avec un connard pareil ?


----------



## Baptisme (23 Mai 2013)

Hé bé, il y a des âmes sensibles !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Hé bé, il y a des âmes sensibles !



Delon Melon n'est sensible qu'à la connerie humaine qu'il perfectionne année après année avec un savoir faire forçant l'admiration de tous
un esthète
un vrai
le specimen rare


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2013)

N'en faisons pas trop, quand même. Chaque fois que je vois Dylan Hartley dans un match, il passe son temps à chambrer ses adversaires de mêlée... C'est comme ça : les cons il faut les supporter. 

Il faut être stoïque (et relire Marc-Aurèle...)


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mai 2013)

Comme De Gaulle qui répondant à un interpellation "mort aux cons" à dit "vaste programme"...


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2013)

Mdr.


----------



## ru666 (24 Mai 2013)

Irrespectueux et chambreur oui. Maintenant à voir ce qui a pu se passer pendant le match entre joueurs. Cela n'enlève rien au geste je suis d'accord mais bon, la "chambre" et certains gestes font partie, hélas peut-être, du sport de (très) haut niveau.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

L'arbitre de la finale vient de s'en prendre plein la tronche par PVillepreux ( en autres ) aux spécialistes sur Canzl +


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi le staff toulousain n'a t'il pas laissé taper les pénalités? ils vont regretter de n'avoir pas tenté les points plutôt que chercher des touches


----------



## Baptisme (25 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> L'arbitre de la finale vient de s'en prendre plein la tronche par PVillepreux ( en autres ) aux spécialistes sur Canzl +



Oui d'ailleurs il n'est pas exclu qu'il ait également sa part de responsabilité dans l'élimination du double champion de France en titre.
À suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Oui d'ailleurs il n'est pas exclu qu'il ait également sa part de responsabilité dans l'élimination du double champion de France en titre.
> À suivre...


oui les geremiades incessantes de Mourad ont payé
les matchs se gagnent aussi en coulisse
ceci dit l'ASM s'est auto détruite toute seule 
bravo aux Toulonnais impressionnants aussi hier face a des toulousains tristounets


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> L'arbitre de la finale vient de s'en prendre plein la tronche par PVillepreux ( en autres ) aux spécialistes sur Canzl +


Que reprochait-il à M.Rolland ? Je l'avais trouvé un peu laxiste mais avec équité.
Surtout, je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'il ait eu une influence décisive sur des faits de jeu marquants.

En tout cas, hier, je n'ai vu que les vingt dernières minutes (TLN 11-9 TLS) et il n'y avait pas photo. Entre McAllister qui rate sa pénaltouche et Wilkinson qui réussit son énième drop, on a une idée de qui étaient les plus affûtés. L'an dernier, l'impression d'impuissance était de l'autre côté.

On peut penser que Armitage a été sermonné pendant la semaine parce qu'il était d'une grande humilité après son essai 

un point en passant : je trouve l'attitude générale envers Mourad Boudjellal problématique. Qu'il ait son (mauvais) caractère et des excès malencontreux, certes. Mais je n'aime pas beaucoup ce léger mépris qui affleure à la majorité des commentaires à son égard ; que l'on retrouve entre autres dans sa désignation par son simple prénom. Quand on parle de Guy Novès ou de Bernard Laporte, on dit Guy Novès ou Bernard Laporte. Quand on parle de Mourad Boudjellal, on dit Mourad. Bin voyons.
Il faudrait faire l'effort de dire son nom comme pour tous les autres patrons ou entraîneurs de rugby.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

[/COLOR]





bompi a dit:


> Que reprochait-il à M.Rolland ? Je l'avais trouvé un peu laxiste mais avec équité.
> Surtout, je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'il ait eu une influence décisive sur des faits de jeu marquants.
> 
> .


lachez rouge ...lachez rouge
Pierrot a dit qu'il regrettait beaucoup d'avoir à le dire car il n'avait pas l'habitude d'utiliser de tels arguments : un match de ce niveau a été arbitré d'une façon indigne, on n'a pas le doit de donner un tel avantage à la défense dans un tel match
JP E a donné la statistique : dans les 14 dernières minutes 11 décisons arbitrales, dont 10 défavorables à l'ASM
R Saint André  lui à dit   dans les 10 dernières minutes 3 ou 4 fautes qui méritaient la pénalité
Même Delmas a dit qu'il ya avait des erreurs d'arbitrages... mais ceci ne devait pas faire oublier les mauvais choix et les erreurs de l'ASM


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2013)

OK. Personnellement, ça ne m'avait pas vraiment choqué mais bon.
Ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'il avait trouvé l'arbitrage de Craig Joubert correct pour la finale de la CdM, alors que c'était exactement le même genre de situation.


----------



## Baptisme (25 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> oui les geremiades incessantes de Mourad ont payé



Pour les lamentations incessantes de Boudjellal, il faudrait illustrer, parce que franchement je vois pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Pour les lamentations incessantes de Boudjellal, il faudrait illustrer, parce que franchement je vois pas.


ah bon.....
alors bonne lecture
http://www.cybervulcans.net/forum/topic/51562-sujet-dedie-mourad-boudjellal/---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------




bompi a dit:


> OK. Personnellement, ça ne m'avait pas vraiment choqué mais bon.
> Ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'il avait trouvé l'arbitrage de Craig Joubert correct pour la finale de la CdM, alors que c'était exactement le même genre de situation.


Rolland  est le fossoyeur du rugby mais ii est resté honnête et cohérent dans sa façon d'arbitrer
Joubert lui a carrément volé l'EDF en finale de la CDM


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2013)

Je te trouve un brin excessif...


----------



## Baptisme (25 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ah bon.....
> alors bonne lecture
> http://www.cybervulcans.net/forum/topic/51562-sujet-dedie-mourad-boudjellal/---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------



Alors déjà, j'ai pas que ça à glander. Et puis alors franchement, un forum de supporters Asémistes (la quintessence de la Footix Attitude), non merci.

Si les lamentations de MB sont "incessantes", tu dois pouvoir balancer en trois minutes une jolie rafale d'exemples.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Mai 2013)

J'avais dit sur l'Équipe que je voyais une finale RCT contre Castres Olympique. Et ce au vu de la finale de HCup et la gestion de l'après match par Laporte.... rester à Dublin et encore être ensemble, sans déperditions d'énergie.
L'ASM a un gros souci de mental, qui s'est aggravé en rentrant à la maison après la finale....
Le RCT devrait faire le doublé. 
Bravo!!!!!


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2013)

Il faudra quand même battre l'autre finaliste  Qui semble être Castres, au vu de la partie en cours (essai assassin de Cabannes à l'instant).


----------



## Baptisme (25 Mai 2013)

Les pauvres auvergnats n'y étaient clairement pas.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2013)

Oui. Et les Castrais y étaient.

Encore la faute de l'arbitre, quoi.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)

Bon.....j'avais pronostiqué un finale ST/ASM  :rose:

Donc si je résume mes pronostics :

Finale HCup : mon pronostic : ASM -> vainqueur RCT
1/2 finale Top 14 RCT/ST : mon pronostic : ST -> vainqueur RCT
1/2 finale Top 14 ASM/CO : mon pronostic : ASM -> vainqueur CO

Je vais donc pronostiquer une victoire RCT....On sait jamais  dés fois que le boucler reste en Midi-Pyrénées...

@Baptisme,  te fache pas, même si je n'apprécie pas les dirigents (j'ai dis dirigeant, pas joueur, quoi que Armitage....:hein je suis bluffé par leur parcours et leur résultat, ils sont sont là quand les autres n'y sont plus (cf ST et ASM)


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mai 2013)

Pauvres supporteurs du FCG (dont je suis...).
Il va leur falloir choisir entre la peste (Toulon: l'ennemi historique), et le choléra (Castres: la finale de 1993)....
Mais bon, oublions le passé.

Toulouse et Toulon nous ont fait une superbe demie-finale.
Clermont et Castres une demie pourrie.

Donc Toulon-Castres.
Toulon grandissime favori. Belle équipe, tu talent, du mental, des stars qui ont encore faim.
Un président, bon...
Un Delon qui a eu un comportement plus que limite, mais qui doit le regretter; Voir son attitude après avoir marqué contre Toulouse...

Un match n'est biensûr jamais joué d'avance, mais je ne vois pas Toulon perdre.


----------



## Baptisme (26 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> @Baptisme,  te fache pas, même si je n'apprécie pas les dirigents (j'ai dis dirigeant, pas joueur, quoi que Armitage....:hein je suis bluffé par leur parcours et leur résultat, ils sont sont là quand les autres n'y sont plus (cf ST et ASM)



Ha mais je suis pas fâché. Depuis une semaine, je suis en lévitation.
Et cerise sur le gateau, le CO a sorti Clermont... C'est orgasmique, cette fin de saison !

J'aurais probablement pris un grand plaisir à te chambrer au sujet de la demi, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas pu la voir.
Et puis bon, c'est difficile de pas respecter le Stade Toulousain.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Les pauvres auvergnats n'y étaient clairement pas.


Non En même temps avec 1/3 des joueurs cramés ou blessés c'était injouable
Le staff s'est planté magistralement
Ce qui n'enlève rien à la belle victoire du CO solidaire , guerrier et bien organisé 
La finale s'annonce bien indécise


----------



## ru666 (28 Mai 2013)

Pendant que Laporte prépare ses troupes pour la finale, le président du RCT prépare lui la suite :  http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/Actualites/Match-de-gala-a-monaco/374171

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> Non En même temps avec 1/3 des joueurs cramés ou blessés c'était injouable
> Le staff s'est planté magistralement
> Ce qui n'enlève rien à la belle victoire du CO solidaire , guerrier et bien organisé
> La finale s'annonce bien indécise



L'ASM n'a plus que 2 solutions : recruter de nouvelles têtes et/ou engager un coach mental pour faire "sauter" ce blocage. On peut, hélas pour le spectacle, y ajouter un autre ingrédient : orienter leur jeu vers moins de spectacle et augmenter le niveau de défense qui comme dans bien d'autres sports (cf. la NBA) fait que la défense en phases finales prend le pas sur l'attaque et le jeu de mouvement.


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mai 2013)

Clermont a des joueurs "joueurs".
Pas sûr qu'en changeant de style de jeu, ils aient de meilleurs résultats.
Pas sûr non plus que le pb soit dans le tête des joueurs ou des entraîneurs.
Le pb, c'est peut-être le chat noir...

Je  pense que pour gagner en produisant du jeu, il faut être nettement au dessus des autres, et contre les grosses cylindrées, c'est un système à risque...
Toulon, quand il le faut,  sait fermer le jeu. Clermont ne sait (ou ne veut) pas. Pour notre plus grand bonheur. 

Bref, Clermont est la plus belle équipe, mais Toulon est la meilleure.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Pendant que Laporte prépare ses troupes pour la finale, le président du RCT prépare lui la suite :  http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/Actualites/Match-de-gala-a-monaco/374171
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------
> 
> ...



le Leinster est parvenu à marier le jeu spectacle et la victoire
quand au coach mental , à part Mourad j'en vois pas d'autres....mais ça va jaser chez Michelin


----------



## ru666 (28 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> le Leinster est parvenu à marier le jeu spectacle et la victoire
> quand au coach mental , à part Mourad j'en vois pas d'autres....mais ça va jaser chez Michelin



Sauf qu'ils sont capables de "fermer" le jeu pour défendre une victoire. L'ASM ne sait pas encore le faire. Mais en terme de jeu, et en dépit de mon soutien au RCT, Clermont a le plus beau jeu de mouvement d'Europe depuis 2 saisons.

Mais il ne fait pas (plus?) gagner des titres


----------



## Baptisme (28 Mai 2013)

Le problème, selon moi, est strictement mental. Clermont avait la plus belle équipe d'Europe, cette saison.

A une époque, Toulouse avait su cultiver et transmettre une culture de la gagne (qui est toujours là, d'ailleurs). A Clermont, ce qui se passe, c'est l'inverse. Les cadres de l'équipe sont un groupe de traumatisés. Si on veut être froidement professionnel, on se débarrasse des joueurs fragiles.
Pour moi l'exemple n°1, c'est James. Super talentueux, mauvais défenseur, pas de mental. L'exact inverse d'un _match-winner_. (vous vous rendez compte qu'il se fait sortir pour les 5 dernières minutes de la finale de H-cup ?)
Idem pour Rougerie qui, malgré son talent et son attachement au club, pue la trouille dans les matches "_de muerte_".
Et tout ça, ça se transmet aux jeunes et à toutes les composantes du club. Ils devraient même virer Lhermet, en fait. Parce que là, bonjour le cercle vicieux. La perf en demi contre Castres, c'est compréhensible mais pas acceptable. Si j'étais supporter auvergnat, je pense que je l'aurais très mauvaise après l'équipe et le staff.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Le problème, selon moi, est strictement mental. Clermont avait la plus belle équipe d'Europe, cette saison.
> 
> A une époque, Toulouse avait su cultiver et transmettre une culture de la gagne (qui est toujours là, d'ailleurs). A Clermont, ce qui se passe, c'est l'inverse. Les cadres de l'équipe sont un groupe de traumatisés. Si on veut être froidement professionnel, on se débarrasse des joueurs fragiles.
> Pour moi l'exemple n°1, c'est James. Super talentueux, mauvais défenseur, pas de mental. L'exact inverse d'un _match-winner_. (vous vous rendez compte qu'il se fait sortir pour les 5 dernières minutes de la finale de H-cup ?)
> ...



C'est la crise a l'ASM 
Cotter a flingué James et Parra par presse interposée
Méthode peu élégante d'autant que Cotter se barre chez les écossais
Lhermet a pris cher aussi 
La reprise s'annonce tendue 
Michelin va pas aimer du tout


----------



## Baptisme (29 Mai 2013)

Promis juré, quand j'ai posté mon dernier message, je ne savais rien de l'interview de Cotter à _La Montagne_.

Mais je suis content que Vern partage mon analyse. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

*Jai pris connaissance aujourdhui de linterview donné par Vern COTTER à la presse. Les propos tenus par notre entraîneur mont stupéfait et profondément déçu car aux antipodes de son comportement habituel envers nos joueurs et notre club. Ce même jour, Vern ma informé que suite à ses déclarations, il me proposait sa démission. Jai pris acte de sa proposition et décidé avec Eric de Cromières de convoquer un conseil dadministration du club qui se tiendra le lundi 3 juin prochain, pour statuer sur cette situation. »René Fontes Président de l'Asm*


----------



## ru666 (29 Mai 2013)

Quitter le bateau qui coule, refuser d'admettre ses propres responsabilités concernant le bilan de la saison et flinguer ses joueurs dans la presse ... Très classe de la part de cet entraîneur !!

Je pensais qu'il valait mieux que cela. Comme quoi ...


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mai 2013)

Effectivement ça va mal à Clermont http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-1...-presente-sa-demission_sto3779325/story.shtml 

:mouais:


----------



## ru666 (30 Mai 2013)

Ou alors que cela ne va pas tout bien à tous les étages tant sportifs qu'administratifs : http://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/Actualites/Vern-cotter-demissionne/374617


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2013)

Pitain de dernier quart d'heure !
Castres peut remercier Talès, mais bravo aussi à Toulon qui n'a pas baissé les bras :love:

Va-z-y petit, c'est ça l'rugby


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2013)

Je n'ai pas pu regarder le match et j'ai l'impression qu'il valait mieux, pour mon coeur et mes nerfs... 

Bravo donc au Castres Olympique ! Pour des anciens du CO (je pense à Romain Teulet notamment) c'est vraiment sympa.

Maintenant, place aux confrontations Sud/Nord !


----------



## Baptisme (2 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu regarder le match et j'ai l'impression qu'il valait mieux, pour mon coeur et mes nerfs...



Ha oui, c'était effectivement une vraie finale. Irrespirable.

Le CO sort le match parfait, à zéro erreur. Je pensais vraiment que dans le dernier quart d'heure, on assisterait à un hold-up, avec l'unique trouade qui se conclue sous les poteaux... Mais non : de trouade, point.

Je suis triste pour mon RCT, mais je reconnais que l'histoire est belle pour les castrais.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Juin 2013)

Cela s'est vérifié : dur dur de faire un doublé avec des matchs aussi durs et intenses Les toulonnais ont paru bien émoussés, manque de vitesse, du jeu individuel, manque de liaison entre les équipiers Ils étaient vraiment fatigués, ce qui n'enlève rien à performance du C.O. : Défense intraitable ou presque et jeu collectif d'une grande simplicité et d'une grande clarté Un grand Kokott (pardon pour l'orthographe).
 Et puis le bouclier reste en Midi-Pyrénées touche chauvine:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)

Bravo au CO mais aussi au RCT
hélas le jeu de rugby est mort ce soir
bonjour destruction
adieu construction
merci d'attendre la faute de l'adversaire et prions que le buteur soit en réussite

*que vive le Leinster jusqu'à la fin des temps
amen*


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Juin 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ...
> hélas le jeu de rugby est mort ce soir
> bonjour destruction
> adieu construction
> merci d'attendre la faute de l'adversaire et prions que le buteur soit en réussite



La plupart de nos finales de CDF sont de même facture et celle-ci était même, à MHA, un peu meilleure. Nous avons quand même vu de beaux matchs dans les phases finales


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Juin 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon.....j'avais pronostiqué un finale ST/ASM  :rose:
> 
> Donc si je résume mes pronostics :
> 
> ...



Comme quoi, quand je pronostic un truc sur le forum, j'arrive au résultat que j'espérais .

Bravo à Castres (le bouclier reste en MP, ça fera moins loin l'année prochaine ). Bravo à Toulon qui comme l'ASM la semaine dernière n'y étaient pas vraiment. Et ce Kockott vivement qu'il vienne à Toulouse, si c'est possible...


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Juin 2013)

Finalement quand M.B. parle avec réflexion et sans provoc.  on voit bien que lui aussi en a dans la tête !!
http://video.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top...-parti-depuis-longtemps_vid280315/video.shtml


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2013)

Bon. La semaine dernière les Bleus n'étaient pas passés si loin d'un bon résultat (il faut quand même noter que Cruden n'était pas bien en forme).
Je dirais que les Blacks ont resserré les boulons aujourd'hui et que ça s'est senti.
Ils n'ont fait que deux erreurs qui n'ont pas dû plaire à Steve Hansen : deux essais quasiment faits grillés par des erreurs d'appréciation.

Côté Bleus, il y a eu beaucoup plus d'approximations (la touche entre autres) et d'erreurs tactiques (le jeu au pied, correct mais parfois contré et pas encore assez profond). On peut regretter les deux essais en contre mais c'est le jeu, tout bêtement. Et rater les pénalités, c'est bien fâcheux...


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2013)

Ben la nos petis bleux viennent d'en prendre une bonne.

Le dernier match va faire mal je sens , avec en prime des blessés qui rentre à la maison.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2013)

Disons qu'on s'éloigne un peu du casse du siècle. Mais il reste encore 87 ans pour y arriver.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2013)

genre y'a plus de fan ?

Ah non  !!!


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Septembre 2013)

Meuh non ! Mais c'est un début de Top 14 un peu tout fou bon d'accord manque  Agen      :love:


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2013)

Que dire ? Un très bel essai toulousain, ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

que dire ?
que le soi disant plus beau meilleur exceptionnel championnat de tous les temps , nous offre des matchs affligeants et des impasses royales
on s'emmerde grave ( sauf à de très rares occasions )
vivement la HC


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Septembre 2013)

non mais ca c'est evident qu'un top 14 sans le SUA ca manque de saveur ! 
:rateau:

et puis grace à au ProD2 j'ai découvert qu'on pouvait suivre les matchs en direct sur le site du journal Sud-Ouest.
Et quand le journaliste dit texto dans le fil "c'est la mi-temps, je file à la buvette !" tu sais que tu as a faire à du journalisme total, impliqué !
:love:


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Que dire ? Un très bel essai toulousain, ce soir.




Et une seconde mi-temps Toulousaine de merde .....


Et une phase de jeu, avec plusieurs mêlée consécutive qui a durée 15 minutes....

Bon à part ça Castres à encore battu Toulon :love:


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Septembre 2013)

Bon ben moi, j'ai déjà vu quelques bons matchs...
Je dois pas être trop difficile....

Autrement, cette annèe, j'ai l'impression qu'aucune équipe ne veut se dévouer pour finir dernière (comme Mont de Marsan la saison passée).
Les promus sont solides.
Quant à mon club (FCG), je dois avouer que j'ai un peu peur.
Beaucoup de blessés (encore une quizaine), et un jeu en retrait par rapport à l'année dernière.
Faut qu'on aille gagner à Biarritz le WE prochain.


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2013)

Biarritz semble assez bien placée pour la lanterne rouge, pour l'instant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Biarritz semble assez bien placée pour la lanterne rouge, pour l'instant.



Don Blancoleone saura trouver les mots justes et remettre dans le droit chemin certaines brebis égarées.....


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2013)

S'il n'y avait qu'eux...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Je préfère le foot&#8230;*je vais aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis.


----------



## Herogei (19 Septembre 2013)

Moi j'adore le rugby et je supporte l'ASM et je suis d'oyonnax  


Vive le rugby


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> S'il n'y avait qu'eux...


on parle bien des mêmes.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Septembre 2013)

bien bien bien...

bon bah on est pas si mal en Pro D2 !

y'a plus qu'a en partir maintenant !


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Septembre 2013)

Agen -Narbonne  Ah la la la Rencontre de vieilles gloires Vive la Pro D2 et ses clubs de villes moyennes :love::love:


----------



## Herogei (27 Septembre 2013)

Demain Oyonnax - Toulon !!

Impatient de voir le plus grand joueur de tous les temps !! 
( même si je déteste Toulon  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Agen -Narbonne  Ah la la la Rencontre de vieilles gloires Vive la Pro D2 et ses clubs de villes moyennes :love::love:


 
:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> :love:



Ha, c'est toi qui fait le ballon ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> Impatient de voir le plus grand joueur de tous les temps !!



Il est pas à la retraite JPR Williams ?


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> Demain Oyonnax - Toulon !!
> 
> Impatient de voir le plus grand joueur de tous les temps !!
> ( même si je déteste Toulon  )


Bernard Laporte ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (27 Septembre 2013)

Allez tous à nos pronos je dirai Toulon mais bd pour Oyonnax :hein:


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Septembre 2013)

Oyonnax pour moi.


----------



## Herogei (28 Septembre 2013)

Ca va etre dur pour les joueurs d'oyonnax !
Beaucoup d'absents quand meme et toullon est venu avec la grosse equipe !!


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Septembre 2013)

Jamais facile de gagner à Oyo. Le FCG en sait quelque chose...
Et même chez nous, ils nous ont souvent posé pb.
J'aime bien leur état d'esprit.
Pour gagner, Toulon ne devra pas jouer comme ils l'ont fait à Grenoble...

Et puis, Grenoble-Brive. Je stresse déjà. Grenoble est tjs sur le fil, et Brive joue bien.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Septembre 2013)

ALLEZ BRIVE et Toulouse !!!!!


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Septembre 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> Ca va etre dur pour les joueurs d'oyonnax !
> Beaucoup d'absents quand meme et toullon est venu avec la grosse equipe !!



Et ouais mais OYONNAX L'A FAIT !!!!!


----------



## Herogei (28 Septembre 2013)

Je rentre du match et quel match  !!!

Enoooooooooooooooooooooorme !! 

ALLEZ L'USO  !!


----------



## Nexka (28 Septembre 2013)

Dans trente minutes le derby !!  
Motivés !!


----------



## Nexka (28 Septembre 2013)

Et voilà :love::love::love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Septembre 2013)

condoléances pour Narbonne...

naaaaaan j'deconne !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2013)

Bayonne /Biarritz une bouillie de rugby
les supporters basques méritent vraiment autre chose
ces 2 équipes filent tout droit vers la Pro D2 sauf à fusionner

ce jour ASM / BB 12h30 :mouais: juste à temps pour revenir de discothèque....


----------



## Herogei (29 Septembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> ce jour ASM / BB 12h30 :mouais: juste à temps pour revenir de discothèque....




Une belle victoire de l'ASM avec une belle bagarre !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> Une belle victoire de l'ASM avec une belle bagarre !!


Belle victoire non  Mais l'essentiel est assuré après une 1ère période très moyenne et une équipe de Bb très souvent en infériorité numérique


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Octobre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Et ouais mais OYONNAX L'A FAIT !!!!!




Mon pronostic était bon, je suis assez heureux de cette victoire d'Oyonnax


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Mon pronostic était bon, je suis assez heureux de cette victoire d'Oyonnax



Dommage que TOULOUSE n'aille à OYONNAX qu'en fin de saison, j'aurais aimé voir comment ils géraient ce "problème Oyonnaxien" :


----------



## Herogei (3 Octobre 2013)

On va deja jouer tous les petits pour se maintenir et ensuite on recevra toulouse pour le dernier match de la saison pour feter le maintien comme il se doit !!


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Octobre 2013)

Je suis pas très fort en prédiction......mais je pense que Toulouse y perdra.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je suis pas très fort en prédiction......mais je pense que Toulouse y perdra.



Je dirais plutôt le contraire !! Car j'espère à que ce moment là de la saison le ST sera entrain de pauffiner ses réglages pour les phases finales en accession directe bien sur


----------



## Herogei (4 Octobre 2013)

Oui c'est jamais évident de jouer les gros en fin de saison !!


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que ce sera fonction du classement d'Oyo et du Stade à ce moment là.
La fin de saison est propice aux calculs, quitte à fausser le championnat...
Toulouse joue sur les deux tableaux (H-Cup et championnat). Les évènements décideront, mais ils feront peut-être tourner, au grand bonheur d'Oyo, s'ils luttent pour le maintien...


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Octobre 2013)

Bon voilà le SF remis à sa place Bravo Toulouse :love: Reste plus qu'à gagner à l'extérieur et avant Faire subir le même sort au RCT ???


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Octobre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Bon voilà le SF remis à sa place Bravo Toulouse :love: *Reste plus qu'à gagner à l'extérieur* et avant Faire subir le même sort au RCT ???




Voilà bien le Hic pour l'instant. 

Dommage pour l'ASM, la salade Niçoise a été difficile à avaler....


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Voilà bien le Hic pour l'instant.
> 
> Dommage pour l'ASM, la salade Niçoise a été difficile à avaler....



Elle a rendu le pied de James glissant  sinon mais si ma tante etc


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Octobre 2013)

Mais que viens faire ta tante la dedans ? :mouais:


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Mais que viens faire ta tante la dedans ? :mouais:



ben si le pied de J. n'avais pas été glissant etc etc on peut toujours vouloir refaire le monde !! et  ma tante !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Octobre 2013)

ca c'est de la 3eme mi-temps !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

sinon sans relancer le débat , l'arbitrage en Top 14 est CALAMITEUX


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Octobre 2013)

Il faut dire que les règles, la mêlé en ce moment, change tellement souvent, les contraintes augmentent et donc les détournements de règlement aussi !, les critiques aussi !!! qui rendent les arbitres de plus en plus "frileux" La vidéo ne pouvant tout résoudre !


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2013)

Pendant ce temps-là, plus au sud, les Néo-Zélandais ont battu les Sud-Africains sur un match splendide (cinq essais à quatre, quand même...) où tout le monde a joué, même les Springboks...

Je l'ai regardé dans de bonne condition et j'ai pu profiter des différents échanges de l'arbitre (Nigel Owens) avec les joueurs et ses collègues et c'était intéressant.

Par ailleurs, belle victoire des Sydney Roosters face aux Sea Eagles en finale de Rugby à XIII australien. Un match sérieux, physique (ça rigole pas...) Il n'était pas le seul mais c'était cool de revoir Sonny Bill Williams : il a un style un peu plus élégant que ses camarades et, après une première mi-temps plutôt médiocre, il a eu trois actions (dont une percée et une passe après-contact) qui ont débloqué la situation compromise des Roosters.

Bref : c'était bien. 

Cela compense un peu le fait que je n'ai pas pu voir le Top 14 le week-end dernier.

PS : je ne sais pas si les All Blacks seront en forme pour leur tournée automnale mais il va falloir jouer serré. Ils ont quelques faiblesses défensives et, comme tout le monde, ils font des erreurs (merdoyer une touche aux cinq mètres comme l'a fait Ben Franks (renvoyé un peu après se calmer sur le banc pour une manchette "déplacée") ce n'est pas terrible). Mais, comment dire... Ils sont assez vaillants  et talentueux. L'essai de Ben Smith est magnifique, celui de Read pas moins : il ne faut vraiment pas laisser d'espace.

PS 2: dommage pour Habana qu'il se soit blessé (il a dû payer ses efforts sur son second essai : une petite merveille) ; dommage pour Toulon aussi, du coup.


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> sinon sans relancer le débat , l'arbitrage en Top 14 est CALAMITEUX


Le FCG à bien aimé l'arbitrage irlandais façe au Métro...
Il n'a pas attendu la cinquième mêlée pour siffler la pénalité de la gagne.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Il faut dire que les règles, la mêlé en ce moment, change tellement souvent, les contraintes augmentent et donc les détournements de règlement aussi !, les critiques aussi !!! qui rendent les arbitres de plus en plus "frileux" La vidéo ne pouvant tout résoudre !



exact
on peut même dire que la video nuit au rugby


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

Bon début de la Hcup avec un Toulouse / Zèbre sans soucis pour les premiers cités, en sera-t-il de même face aux Saracens.....


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon début de la Hcup avec un Toulouse / Zèbre sans soucis pour les premiers cités, en sera-t-il de même face aux Saracens.....



En tout cas c'est le genre de match qui va vraiment permettre aux Toulousains de se motiver à l'extérieur Une bonne aubaine à saisir pour s'améliorer en Top 14 !  Et préparer la venue du RCT


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Octobre 2013)

Oui, enfin, jouer à l'extérieur n'a pas trop réussit à nos rouges et noirs jusqu'à présent et les Saracens ne sont pas des amateurs....mais ne perdons pas espoir et nous sommes en HCup.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Oui, enfin, jouer à l'extérieur n'a pas trop réussit à nos rouges et noirs jusqu'à présent et les Saracens ne sont pas des amateurs....mais ne perdons pas espoir et nous sommes en HCup.



bof tu es bien défaitiste  ! ils avancent nos petits rouge et noir, il faut bien à moment donné trouver la bonne mesure ! et je sens que ça vient !!


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> ....mais ne perdons pas espoir et nous sommes en HCup.



Je suis pas si défaitiste que ça !


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> condoléances pour Narbonne...
> 
> naaaaaan j'deconne !



Aïe, Aïe, Aïe, j' d'cone pas ! le bon Gascon- Armagnacais que je suis se réjouit de la Victoire d'Auch !!! Mais le Condomois regrette vraiment qu'Agen les aient pas "tanné" à ces foutus Auscitains. :love::love:


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Octobre 2013)

Et ils l'ont fait !!!!! nos braves stadistes !!! De bonne augure pour le championnat ! Grand match à l'extérieur contre une belle équipe des Sarracens ! :love:


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2013)

De bon augure, effectivement. Dommage que je n'aie pu voir le match.


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Octobre 2013)

Et Toulon n'a pu le faire Mais c'est passé près ! Dommage


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Octobre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Et Toulon n'a pu le faire Mais c'est passé près ! Dommage


le côté positif c'est que l'on profite d'un Bernard Laporte au langage fleurie qui parsème ses interviews avec des mots a reconstituer tellement y'a de pointillés !
ce type ferait un tabac chez les fans de mots-croisés !!!


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Et ils l'ont fait !!!!! nos braves stadistes !!! De bonne augure pour le championnat ! Grand match à l'extérieur contre une belle équipe des Sarracens ! :love:



Ca je dois dire que je les voyais pas  ce niveau, ils m'ont bleuffé, le match était terrible. Dommage que McAlister ce soit blessé (juste aprés son retour ) 

Toulon s'est fait avoir   Désolé c'est nerveux 

Montpellier à perdu malgré un superbe essai. Attendons de voir Clermont cet am.

---------- Post added at 08h41 ---------- Previous post was at 08h40 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> le côté positif c'est que l'on profite d'un Bernard Laporte au langage fleurie qui parsème ses interviews avec des mots a reconstituer tellement y'a de pointillés !
> ce type ferait un tabac chez les fans de mots-croisés !!!



Là en tout cas, il est clair.


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Octobre 2013)

ARRIBA AGEN !... J'espère qu'ils ne craindront pas le LOU 

---------- Post added at 09h23 ---------- Previous post was at 09h21 ----------

Surtout si Colomiers confirme ses intentions aujourd'hui !


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Octobre 2013)

Le ST l'a fait dans la souffrance ! 2 grandes équipes ces rouges et noirs !


----------



## JaiLaTine (26 Octobre 2013)

Bien joué de la part du ST, un Wilkinson pas en réussite 

J'ai peur pour le BO cette année 

Derby ce soir je met une pièce sur le Racing ...


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2013)

C'est sûr que Biarritz n'est pas à la fête. Mais ça fait plusieurs années que ça dure, aussi.

Je viens de voir le dernier match des Néo-Zélandais dans le Sud, avant la tournée d'automne. Les Australiens ont vraiment fait mieux que résister et semblent enfin sur la pente ascendante, même s'ils perdent encore.
Question défense, les All Blacks sont un peu moyens. Question attaque, c'est nettement mieux !
Bref, quatre essais à trois et du jeu : un beau match.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ca je dois dire que je les voyais pas  ce niveau, ils m'ont bleuffé, le match était terrible. Dommage que McAlister ce soit blessé (juste aprés son retour )
> 
> Toulon s'est fait avoir   Désolé c'est nerveux


Florian Fritz va entendre parler du pays après son 8c2 d'anthologie......


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Octobre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Florian Fritz va entendre parler du pays après son 8c2 d'anthologie......



Effectivement ce joueur dont la classe ne souffre aucune contestation, est bien nerveux depuis quelques temps  ?? et il perd un peu de clarté d'esprit.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Nous devenons des habitués des matchs gagnés à 1 points, mais bon a va pas se plaindre 

Youp................Dommage pour Toulon, veuillez m'excuser c'est nerveux !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

ils étaient ou les toulousains ?
à Brive ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

T'es sur qu'ils y étaient ? En première période en tout cas, la réponse est non


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2013)

Cette année, il n'y a pas d'équipe vraiment supérieure aux autres, semble-t-il, non ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

Tout à fait, on retrouve les 3 premiers habituels mais aucun ne se détache par rapport à l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tout à fait, on retrouve les 3 premiers habituels mais aucun ne se détache par rapport à l'autre.



RCT ST ASM devraient être dans les 6
après pour les 3 autres c'est plus difficile à pronostiquer


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Novembre 2013)

Pareil en bas, pour les pronostics, pas facile.
Bon, le BO a fait l'effort contre le Métro pour entretenir l'espoir, mais c'est mort. Cette année, il faudra plus de 45 pts pour se maintenir...
Qui avec le BO?


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pareil en bas, pour les pronostics, pas facile.
> Bon, le BO a fait l'effort contre le Métro pour entretenir l'espoir, mais c'est mort. Cette année, il faudra plus de 45 pts pour se maintenir...
> Qui avec le BO?



C'est vrai que pour le BO ça risque d'être dur.

Cette année le championnat est très ouvert quand on voit les performances des promus.

Ce week end : France All Blacks pronostics ?

Je dirai Blacks mais courte victoire


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Novembre 2013)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Ce week end : France All Blacks pronostics ?
> 
> Je dirai Blacks mais courte victoire


Je voudrai bien me tromper, mais je dirai les Blacks aussi 

Quoique, si l'arbitre est Wayne Barnes, on a une chance...


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2013)

Si les Français se montrent assez agressifs (tout en ne faisant pas de fautes, évidemment...), ils peuvent parfaitement battre les Blacks.

Lors des trois dernières défaites en Nlle-Zélande, j'avais trouvé que les scores étaient plus sévères que ne l'expliquaient les prestations des équipes. Et là, en dépit des six victoires en Four Nations, on pourra constater que les Blacks ont pris beaucoup plus d'essais que d'habitude. Aux Français d'en profiter.

Reste quand même que, sur la durée d'un match, les néo-zélandais commencent souvent un peu moyen et finissent souvent fort, voire _très_ fort (_cf._ le dernier Four Nations). Et aussi, je trouve qu'en technique individuelle les Blacks sont dans l'ensemble meilleurs aussi (ils ont une habileté au jeu de passe qui force le respect) : il va falloir être au point, quoi.

Une chance : Julian Savea ne joue pas. Pas de chance, Ben Smith jouera...

Cela fera sans doute un beau match.

PS : dans un genre assez cousin, le XIII néo-zélandais nous a infligé un 48-0 (huit essais transformés) en match de poule de la coupe du monde de XIII. Dans l'ensemble c'est assez similaire : très puissants, très agressifs, très talentueux (mais je les vois mal battre les Anglais ou les Australiens pour le moment).


----------



## floxy31 (7 Novembre 2013)

Faut voir aussi comment les Blacks sont dopés ... À quand une véritable réglementation internationale ? Les types à 80min sont toujours en pleine forme, limite c'est la mi-temps pour eux ... Faut arrêter...


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2013)

C'est possible. Y a-t-il des soupçons sérieux (un peu comme dans le cyclisme) ? Et y a-t-il une réelle différence entre les équipes de l'hémisphère sud ?


----------



## floxy31 (8 Novembre 2013)

Beaucoup d'inégalités entre les pays anglo-saxon et latins sur la prise de produit de "condition physique" (créatine ...), les pays saxons ont droit à tout ça contrairement à nous où c'est beaucoup plus contrôlé. 

Il n'y a qu'à voir la fois ou a eu lieu des contrôles en top 14 et où les joueurs anglo-saxons avaient quantité de produits dopant dans le corps ...

Et puis quand on voit les Blacks avec autant de jus dans les pattes de 0 à 80min y'a de quoi se poser des questions, comme disait Moscato le mec arrive en pirogue et repart à la nage


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Novembre 2013)

Allez croyons y !  Je joue La France d'une courte tête.


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Novembre 2013)

floxy31 a dit:


> Faut voir aussi comment les Blacks sont dopés ...


Je m'disais aussi qu'il devait y avoir une explication...
C'est quoi le produit qu'ils se mettent sur les mains, les Blacks, pour pas que le ballon tombe?


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2013)

Je suppose que dans les cas cités dans cet article, seuls les étrangers sont concernés.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

bon , on n'a pas pris la marée 
la technicité individuelle des Blacks a fait la différence ( ces mecs là sont nés avec un ballon dans les mains ) 
avec un pack plus costaud ( Domingo Picamoles ) et en gommant nos 2 ou 3 fautes à la con habituelles va pouvait passer
2 erreurs face aux Blacks c'est 2 essais 
paiement cash
reste le récurant problème du 10 ....


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Novembre 2013)

Bon, ben, on a perdu...
MAIS, belle équipe de France. Une prestation porteuse d'espoir pour la suite.
Si les manchettes tonguiennes ne nous abiment pas trop ces bleus-là, on pourrait bien déguster de la gazelle dans 15 jours...


alan63 a dit:


> ... et en gommant nos 2 ou 3 fautes à la con habituelles va pouvait passer


Sur ce plan là, j'ai trouvé qu'on était plutôt mieux que d'habitude.

Au pied, on a été plutôt moyen.
Lescarboura, il joue toujours?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, ben, on a perdu...
> 
> 
> Au pied, on a été plutôt moyen.
> Lescarboura, il joue toujours?



au pied on a joué ..comme des pieds


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Novembre 2013)

La grosse différence me semble-t-il c'est que ces blacks sont capables de se faire des passes de 10, 15 ou 20 m et de les réceptionner en étant lancé comme des TGV, alors que nos bleus sont tellement approximatifs qu'ils arrivent lancé comme des autorails au démarrage Dur de perforer la défense Black Heureusement que les gros bleus par leur travail acharné arrivent à fixer pas mal de joueurs adverses et permettent ainsi à nos gazelles de pouvoir s'exprimer Parfois


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2013)

Oui. Disons aussi que, on peut s'y attendre, les Français étaient plutôt sur la défensive (on le comprend) et dépensent une énergie considérable qui les empêchent d'exprimer un peu plus de création.
Pas mal, quand même. De quoi espérer de beaux jours, vu qu'il y a pas mal de jeunes.
Pour le 10, bon... Il est plus convainquant à la main qu'au pied, je trouve.

Les "gros" ont été là. Mais j'ai un faible pour Fofana qui en défense comme en attaque a été très bon. On peut avoir quelques regrets. Mais bon, en face, ils n'ont pas usurpé leur réputation.

Le deuxième essai néo-zélandais est explosif et magnifique. Encore une passe après contact vers l'arrière (on en voit pas mal au XIII, en fait) superbe.

J'ai vu le match avec les commentaires néo-zélandais (dont Justin Marshall) : ils aiment beaucoup Dusautoir et Fofana, et ont un faible pour Vahaamahina (le "petit" Polynésien ). Et ils ont salué le _French spirit_, à juste titre.


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Et ils ont salué le _French spirit_, à juste titre.


Ouais, vaut mieux parler du "French spirit" que du "French Flair", parce que dans le rugby français, ça fait longtemps qu'il n'y a plus de place pour l'improvisation. 
Sauf sur les contres. Mais là, c'est vrai pour tout le monde...

Maintenant, les Blacks étant pour une fois en blanc, on pourrait parler (au vu du match) plutôt de "White Spirit". Décapant, le jeu des Blacks...


----------



## takamaka (11 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je m'disais aussi qu'il devait y avoir une explication...
> C'est quoi le produit qu'ils se mettent sur les mains, les Blacks, pour pas que le ballon tombe?


Pff  Les Blacks sont naturellement dotés! Faut voir Fofana, y'a ce qui faut entre les jambes. C'est le meilleur d'entre nous - en tout cas sur la pelouse. Très bon match.

Pour le reste, beau travail technique des néo-zélandais. Efficace.


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2013)

C'est vrai que ce qui est un peu tristounet, c'est le style proposé par le XV de France. Mais d'un autre côté il faut aussi savoir reconstruire. Le coach de l'Australie a voulu faire jouer son équipe avant de mettre en place les fondamentaux et le résultat est qu'ils ne gagnent plus que contre des équipes moyennes (Argentine, Italie).

Quant à Fofana, il a fait aussi quelques plaquages particulièrement efficaces !


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Pff  Les Blacks sont naturellement dotés!


C'était du second degré...
Simplement pour dire que les Blacks étaient naturellement adroits, et qu'ils faisaient peu de fautes de mains...
Maintenant, pour la testo, faudrait faire des analyses...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2013)

enfin une victoire pour l'EDF
on s'en contentera ...le contenu fut bien approximatif
y'a du boulot

PS heureusement que Chrome est là pour le streaming parce que avec Safari c'est juste une horreur


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2013)

Les Français n'ont pas tremblé. Mais on peut aussi saluer les Tongiens qui ont joué crânement leur chance, avec de beaux atouts.

Leur deuxième essai, je l'aurai refusé de quelques brins d'herbe (le pied gauche est vraiment contre la ligne de touche...) mais le geste est joli.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Les Français n'ont pas tremblé. Mais on peut aussi saluer les Tongiens qui ont joué crânement leur chance, avec de beaux atouts.
> 
> Leur deuxième essai, je l'aurai refusé de quelques brins d'herbe (le pied gauche est vraiment contre la ligne de touche...) mais le geste est joli.



les stats sont pas fameuses pour l'EDF
24 franchissements pour seulement 4 réalisations
30 plaquages ratés...
et toujours une absence de fond de jeu 
insuffisant pour jouer les Boks
mais bon ce sera un autre match


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de regarder Angleterre-Nlle Zélande. Impressionnants les Anglais. Pour l'instant, je ne nous trouve pas à leur niveau (on verra face aux Springboks).
Mais les Blacks, quand même... Ils ont su une nouvelle fois réagir avec des actions d'une qualité remarquable (les passes après contact quand on se prend deux poids lourds sur le râble, c'est pas mal).

L'arbitrage de Craig Joubert, quant à lui, est assez énigmatique à l'occasion.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> L'arbitrage de Craig Joubert, quant à lui, est assez énigmatique à l'occasion.



à la maison comme d'habitude
Joubert est un fossoyeur du rugby et de l'éthique


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je voulais dire. Toutes ses décisions m'ont paru justifiées (ou justifiables) mais pas toujours en cohérence ici et là. Du coup on se creuse parfois la cervelle pour voir ce qui ne lui a pas convenu.
Mais, en l'occurrence je n'ai pas trouvé qu'il ait avantagé une des deux équipes.

On peut toutefois lui reprocher une certaine complaisance, assez fréquente chez les arbitres de l'hémisphère Sud, envers les passes en avant, voire les en-avant en général.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je voulais dire. Toutes ses décisions m'ont paru justifiées (ou justifiables) mais pas toujours en cohérence ici et là. Du coup on se creuse parfois la cervelle pour voir ce qui ne lui a pas convenu.
> Mais, en l'occurrence je n'ai pas trouvé qu'il ait avantagé une des deux équipes.
> 
> On peut toutefois lui reprocher une certaine complaisance, assez fréquente chez les arbitres de l'hémisphère Sud, envers les passes en avant, voire les en-avant en général.



l'incohérence des décisions de Monsieur Joubert ne saurait masquer une certaine complaisance 
ces incohérences le dédouanent même...
il n'est toutefois pas le seul et il faut dire que l'attitude de certains joueurs et l'application de certaines règles ne favorisent pas un arbitrage .....sain


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2013)

Le rugby sud-africain est bien un des plus sinistres de la planète. Pourtant, quand ils veulent ils peuvent faire autre chose (_cf._ leur dernier match du Four Nations). Mais ce soir, pfff...
Dommage que le XV de France ne puisse pas davantage jouer son jeu : on a fait trop de boulettes et d'approximations face à des brutasses sans finesse et c'est dur d'enflammer la partie. Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi on se prive de joueurs comme Bastareaud face à ces molosses : il a une certaine capacité à faire mal lui aussi.

J'ai aussi regardé la victoire des Wallabies contre l'Irlande : pas très en forme, les Irlandais !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (24 Novembre 2013)

L'Afrique du Sud, c'est comme l'Allemagne au football..  Technique simple/simpliste, mais que c'est bien réalisé et qu'est-ce que ça va vite!!!!
La nouvelle Zélande, c'est comme le Brésil au football. Technique incroyable, mais que c'est bien réalisé et qu'est-ce que ça va vite!!!!
L'Australie et l'Angleterre sont entre les deux. 
La France se débat avec un 9 au jeu stéréotypé Parra alors qu'il y a une belle charnière potentielle Doussain Michalack/Lopez qui ne voit pas le jour..


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Le rugby sud-africain est bien un des plus sinistres de la planète. Dommage que le XV de France ne puisse pas davantage jouer son jeu : on a fait trop de boulettes et d'approximations face à des brutasses sans finesse et c'est dur d'enflammer la partie. Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi on se prive de joueurs comme Bastareaud face à ces molosses : il a une certaine capacité à faire mal lui aussi.


Bien sévère...
Moi j'ai vu une bonne équipe d'Afrique du Sud. Très, très physique, comme d'hab, mais pas seulement...
Jamais je n'ai vu (contrairement au match contre les Blacks) l'EDF en mesure de gagner.
Bastareaud, c'est costaud, mais c'est tout...



bompi a dit:


> on a fait trop de boulettes et d'approximations face à des brutasses sans finesse et c'est dur d'enflammer la partie. !


Il est là, le pb, et c'est pas nouveau.
Quant au French Flair, c'est fini, l'impro, c'était avant...



Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> La France se débat avec un 9 au jeu stéréotypé Parra alors qu'il y a une belle charnière potentielle Doussain Michalack/Lopez qui ne voit pas le jour..


J'ai été un fan de Parra. Maintenant, il agite bien les bras en regardant l'arbitre...
Michalack, il me fait peur. Il peut faire gagner un match, mais aussi en faire perdre deux...

Bon, je m'aperçois que je suis négatif. Mais, le pb, c'est que je ne vois pas comment on aurait pu mieux faire...
Et puis, quand on regarde le bilan de la tournée des sudistes en Europe, ça fait peur...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

le rugby français n'est tout simplement pas au niveau actuellement
l'avenir ? ça fait peur et tant que le Top 14 sera envahi par les joueurs étrangers rien ne changera
ils sont oû nos jeunes ? 
en tribune

bon , sinon le RCF a pris cher , très cher à Clermont  qui a produit un jeu pharaonique


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi Alan63.....notre XV est à la rue sur tous ses matchs....dommage.


NB : Un Sud Af que j'aime pas c'est Bakkies Botha, toujours à chercher le jouer adverse , il est à taper se type (enfin si je pouvais.....)


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> bon , sinon le RCF a pris cher , très cher à Clermont  qui a produit un jeu pharaonique


Ils jouent peut-être mieux sans leurs internationaux...
Pas vrai pour Toulouse, par contre...

Bayonne-Grenoble  Sympa, l'arbitre, pour les bayonnais...


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> ...Pas vrai pour Toulouse, par contre...



Ca je dois dire......


----------



## takamaka (24 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, je m'aperçois que je suis négatif. Mais, le pb, c'est que je ne vois pas comment on aurait pu mieux faire...
> Et puis, quand on regarde le bilan de la tournée des sudistes en Europe, ça fait peur...



Nan, je trouve ça plutôt réaliste. Voilà le match que j'ai vu : jeu au pied très très moyen (pour ne pas dire médiocre!), moyen sur les passes et sans créativité (hormis quelque fulgurances), physique mais déplacement lent mais lent &#8230; Bon reste l'arbitre vidéo, le meilleur défenseur?

Bref, une saison 2013 à l'image de la claque prise face au Tonga en 2011. A digérer quoi! (rapidement)


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> &#8230; Bon reste l'arbitre vidéo, le meilleur défenseur?.....



Il était Anglais celui-ci  ? Car il a était très sympa, surtout sur le second refusé qui pour moi y était....:mouais:


----------



## takamaka (24 Novembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Car il a était très sympa, surtout sur le second refusé qui pour moi y était....:mouais:



Huget aplati avant, mais Fritz tape le ballon au pied et le rentre dans l'en-but. Au final pour l'arbitre, mêlée à 5m. M'enfin, on peut faire une autre lecture en accordant l'essai à l'EDF car &#8230; entre les 2 décisions possibles, y'a l'épaisseur d'un poil de c &#8230; !


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Novembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Il était Anglais celui-ci  ? Car il a était très sympa, surtout sur le second refusé qui pour moi y était....:mouais:


Pour moi aussi...


takamaka a dit:


> Huget aplati avant


De haut en bas?

Faut pas être trop pessimistes...
Je trouve que derrière, ça s'améliore. Fofana, Guitoune, Lopez, c'est du bon.
Et peut-être aussi Lamerat, Danty,Plisson, Pélissié, Spedding,  (un tout bon, celui-là) qui pourrait paraît-il jouer pour la France.


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> L'Afrique du Sud, c'est comme l'Allemagne au football..  Technique simple/simpliste, mais que c'est bien réalisé et qu'est-ce que ça va vite!!!!
> La nouvelle Zélande, c'est comme le Brésil au football. Technique incroyable, mais que c'est bien réalisé et qu'est-ce que ça va vite!!!!
> L'Australie et l'Angleterre sont entre les deux.
> La France se débat avec un 9 au jeu stéréotypé Parra alors qu'il y a une belle charnière potentielle Doussain Michalack/Lopez qui ne voit pas le jour..


Il est clair que Parra semble un peu en panne dans cette équipe et Talès ne hausse pas vraiment le niveau. Doussain a insufflé de l'énergie, genre Kelleher je trouve (Parra étant plutôt comme Gregan, en retrait).


Polo35230 a dit:


> Bien sévère...
> Moi j'ai vu une bonne équipe d'Afrique du Sud. Très, très physique, comme d'hab, mais pas seulement...
> Jamais je n'ai vu (contrairement au match contre les Blacks) l'EDF en mesure de gagner.
> Bastareaud, c'est costaud, mais c'est tout...
> ...


Je ne dis pas que les Springboks ont mal joué, bien au contraire. Mais que je déteste leur jeu de destruction (alors qu'ils peuvent faire autre chose : on peut dire que Habana et Pietersen n'ont guère été sollicités ; c'est navrant). Ils sont techniquement très bon et physiquement supérieurs à tous, même aux Blacks. Et la seule manière de les battre est de jouer plus vite qu'eux (quand on est costaud, on bouge forcément un peu moins vite, même avec une bonne tonicité). C'est, je trouve, ce que les entrées des remplaçants français ont apporté.


> Bon, je m'aperçois que je suis négatif. Mais, le pb, c'est que je ne vois pas comment on aurait pu mieux faire...
> Et puis, quand on regarde le bilan de la tournée des sudistes en Europe, ça fait peur...


On perd le match de pas grand-chose, finalement (9 points dont un essai casquette), mais effectivement, malgré un arbitrage vidéo favorable, on donne l'impression de ne jamais pouvoir passer devant. C'est un peu tristounet.
On peut être un peu positif sur certains joueurs, qui ont été au niveau, notamment dans leur résolution et leurs initiatives (Huget, Fofana, Dulin par exemple). Par contre, d'autres se sont entêtés à foncer dans le tas... pour reculer de cinq mètres quatre fois sur cinq.

Quant à la tournée des sudistes, disons que c'est un peu comme d'habitude. Les trois grands du Sud ont bien assuré (une défaite pour l'Australie mais des victoires assez nettes ailleurs ; les Blacks un peu émoussés mais qui sont quand même les meilleurs en ce moment ; les Springboks qui ont retrouvé leur allant et contre lesquels nous ne faisons pas le poids). Les moyens/petits du Sud (Fidji, Tonga, Samoa, Argentine) n'ont pas fait d'exploit.

PS : ça n'intéresse pas grand-monde mais la demi-finale de la coupe du monde de XIII entre les Kiwis et les Anglais était un beau spectacle, avec (dommage pour les Anglais) un essai magique (le premier) et un essai miraculeux (le dernier, à dix secondes de la fin) des Kiwis.


----------



## takamaka (24 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à la tournée des sudistes, disons que c'est *un peu comme d'habitude*. Les trois grands du Sud ont bien assuré [&#8230;]



Talent et réalisme?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour moi aussi...
> 
> De haut en bas?
> 
> ...



à part Fofana le seul a pouvoir jouer dans toutes les equipes de haut niveau , les autres on n'a aucune certitude (même si Guitoune a confirmé ses bonnes dispositions)
quid de Plisson au SF avec l'arrives de Steyn ? le banc....
Pelissié doit s'imposer en TOP 14 dans lequel il connait trop d'absences durant les matchs
Lopez comme Tales sont des bons joueurs de Top 14 mais pas plus


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2013)

Décidément, ils sont cruels, ces Néo-Zélandais. Le XIII avec l'Angleterre et le XV avec l'Irlande.

Quel final ! Pour les Irlandais c'est vraiment dur, avec un essai venu de vraiment très loin (et assez formidable, je dirais).  Autant la semaine dernière ils étaient tout rabougris devant les Wallabies, autant là, ils ont été à 120% pendant 79m30s...


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Décembre 2013)

Bon, la semaine dernière, je me plaignais un peu de l'arbitrage du match Bayonne-Grenoble.

Ce ne sera pas le cas pour le match d'hier soir Grenoble Toulouse...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, la semaine dernière, je me plaignais un peu de l'arbitrage du match Bayonne-Grenoble.
> 
> Ce ne sera pas le cas pour le match d'hier soir Grenoble Toulouse...




J'ai pas pu voir le match, mais les commentaires semblent ressortir en ce sens, peux-tu être plus clair ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Décembre 2013)

Ce n'est que le pt de vue d'un supporter grenoblois...
Inconsciemment, ou consciemment, l'arbitre octroie tjs  une prime à l'équipe qui reçoit.
Rien de suffisamment flagrant cependant pour que Noves manifeste...

Quelques mauls écroulés par le FCG qui auraient été sanctionnés à l'extérieur.
Un carton jaune  pour placage haut sur un Toulousain qui aurait pu l'être également.
En fin de match, un carton jaune pour Galan qui pouvait sembler sévère, mais à mon avis, il a surtout été sanctionné suite a une succession de fautes toulousaines.

Ceci dit, le FCG n'a pas volé sa victoire. Bonne défense, beaucoup de coeur, et un Caminatti des grands soirs.
Côté Toulouse, Gear manque un essai tout fait et la charnière a été faible...


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

OK, merci de ton commentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

Dur mais mérité pour Clermont ce bonus arraché après la sirène.Toulon dans la douleur , Castres au bout de l'ennui , le RCF flirte avec le ridicule et la nullité


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Décembre 2013)

Gros coup de moins bien. J'ai mal à mon rugby...
Va bientôt falloir s'abonner à un bouquet Quatari pour voir le Top 14. :afraid:
Les basques fusionnent.:sick:
La prochaine coupe d'Europe va sans doute se faire sans les Anglais.
Les matchs de ce week-end... Bon... Au fond du trou, le gars Polo. 
Chais pas, moi, j'ai même l'impression que les autres jouent mieux.
Rassurez moi. On a bien le meilleur championnat de rugby de la planète?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2013)

Je dirais que non. C'est un truc de journalistes pour vendre le Top 14 au public. Mais il est quand même pas mal..,


----------



## Baptisme (9 Décembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> le RCF flirte avec le ridicule et la nullité



Pourtant ils jouaient avec plein de français.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

Baptisme a dit:


> Pourtant ils jouaient avec plein de français.


ce ne sont pas des joueurs qu'il faut au RCF..
mais une âme


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2013)

ce 14/12 a 18h40 : SUA/LOU

:love:


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> ce 14/12 a 18h40 : SUA/LOU
> 
> :love:



 :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

Alors le LOU va remonter ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Alors le LOU va remonter ??



c'est même étudié pour:





OK -> []


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2013)

Bon ben voilà...

J'ai même pas eu peur en fait !

par contre je me suis juste chié dessus sur la fin mais bon...c'est connu...le pruneau toussa toussa...


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

Bon le ST l'a fait le Froid puis le chaud Il va leur falloir plus de régularité


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

A qui le dis tu......


----------



## Baptisme (15 Décembre 2013)

" Le meilleur championnat du monde " ...


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Décembre 2013)

Montpellier/ Perpignan, même combat perdu  dans les derniers moments


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

Chabal a dégoupillé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Décembre 2013)

:hein:

quel sagouin !


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Décembre 2013)

Fallait pas retenir Cartouche par le maillot... 
Et pis, c'était au pays des pruneaux...
Sur les images, on a l'impression qu'il engueule l'arbitre, car il n'a pas eu un rouge


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Bon le ST l'a fait le Froid puis le chaud Il va leur falloir plus de régularité


le RCF reste lui dans le polaire....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Décembre 2013)

bon l'équipe à pris 3 points mais la mêlée c'est pas notre truc visiblement...
alors que tout le staff est reconduit dans ses fonctions.

merci au site web de Sud-Ouest pour son live aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Janvier 2014)

bon ben ils sont encore en rade Toulon !


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon ben ils sont encore en rade Toulon !



Et pourvu que ce soir le ST ne nous joue pas To Loose face a Clermont


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2014)

Ils sont capable, du meilleur, comme du pire, le pire était la semaine dernière, espérons que le meilleur sera cette semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2014)

Toulouse / Clermont une préparation idéale en vue de la HC


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon ben ils sont encore en rade Toulon !



Tain, chuis content... 
Bon, faut être réaliste, Grenoble, c'est pas du rugby champagne, mais dans le genre "on s'accroche jusqu'au bout", c'est pas mal.
Finalement, pour battre le RCT, faut pas chercher à gagner.
La recette: 
Avoir un demi de mêlée capable de monter des chandelles pendant tout un match.
Une bonne défense.
Un ailier fidjien qui fait le 100m en 10s 3
Et attendre que Johnny fasse une passe de 15m à plat... 

A part ça, j'ai vu un beau Castres-Bordeaux. Bordeaux, ça a du coeur et un jeu magnifique.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2014)

l'en avant Toulousain est entré dans une autre dimension....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2014)




----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> l'en avant Toulousain est entré dans une autre dimension....


La règle a changé... Elle ne facilite d'ailleurs pas la tâche des arbitres, à mon avis (regarder les mains plutôt que le ballon).

Lesquels ont déjà fort à faire : l'arbitre du match Toulon-Grenoble semble avoir confondu avantage de pénalité et avantage d'en-avant, en fin de match (quoique, dans tous les cas, on ne peut pas vraiment dire qu'il y avait eu avantage...).


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Janvier 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> l'en avant Toulousain est entré dans une autre dimension....


Cette formidable vidéo date d'avant la nouvelle règle sur l'en-avant, et montre bien qu'on peut en faire un, tout en ayant les mains dirigées vers l'arrière.
A l'époque, ça aurait été sanctionné. Plus maintenant...
Rugby Union "Forward Pass" video - YouTube
Il reste que cette nouvelle règle n'apporte que de la confusion. Ceux qui ont été à l'origine de celle-ci ne devaient pas être à jeun le jour où ils l'ont votée...


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

Il était en avant, même Noves l'a dit avant la fin du match, par contre le 2eme essai était valable.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Il était en avant, même Noves l'a dit avant la fin du match, par contre le 2eme essai était valable.....



Guytou est fin stratège......


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2014)

bon soyons positif : Agen est deuxième de la Pro D2.
Mais après être rentré au vestiaire à la pose avec un 21-0, ca finit à 28-17 tout de même...

Bref si on monte en Top 14 pourra-t-on s'y maintenir ou l'équipe est condamnée à faire des allers retour entre les 2 divisions ?

:mouais:


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Janvier 2014)

Cela dépendra du recrutement et donc plus de l'oseille que du pruneau


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2014)

bon ben voilà : Lyon est dans le viseur !


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2014)

ASM


:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2014)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ASM
> 
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



laquelle a prouvé qu'on pouvait développer du rugby d'attaque dans des conditions dantesques
chapeau bas messieurs


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

Bon ST et ASM.....on mets cela sur le doc des doublons ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2014)

Je crois que c'est une pensée forte de GN et VC


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon ST et ASM.....on mets cela sur le doc des doublons ?


on peut
mais manifestement la moitié des joueurs de l'ASM avait l'air de se foutre royalement de ce match
le staff aussi vu l'équipe proposée


----------



## Cédric74 (29 Janvier 2014)

Je trouve que cette saison les matchs de Top14 et même la Hcup sont particulièrement chiants. Le rugby pro n'est franchement pas transcendant. J'allume la télé, et je prévois de regarder le match avec un bouquin ! Heureusement qu'il nous reste les phases finales (et le rugby local et amateur !) pour vibrer.
Sinon, pour mettre un peu de piment, on devrait faire arbitrer un match de Top14 par les dirigeants et entraîneurs de Toulon. Les arbitres doivent leur dire merci pour les retombées médiatiques, après toutes les remarques "cardonales" que j'ai pu entendre au stade dimanche au moindre coup de sifflet "manqué".


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Janvier 2014)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Le rugby pro n'est franchement pas transcendant. J'allume la télé, et je prévois de regarder le match avec un bouquin !


Tu n'as pas tout à fait tort...
Bon, quelques tranches de noix de chez Noël, quelques copains, le Midol comme bouquin,  et on peut passer un bon moment devant sa télé.
C'est vrai, faut cibler, mais Clermont, Bordeaux, le Stade Français, par exemple, ça joue pas mal, non?



Cédric74 a dit:


> JLes arbitres doivent leur dire merci pour les retombées médiatiques, après toutes les remarques "cardonales" que j'ai pu entendre au stade dimanche au moindre coup de sifflet "manqué".


Le grenoblois expatrié (Bretagne, la petite...) que je suis trouve que M Cardona est un très bon arbitre. 
Du côté des supporteurs du FCG, aucune plainte...


----------



## Cédric74 (29 Janvier 2014)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas tout à fait tort...
> Bon, quelques tranches de noix de chez Noël, quelques copains, le Midol comme bouquin,  et on peut passer un bon moment devant sa télé.
> C'est vrai, faut cibler, mais Clermont, Bordeaux, le Stade Français, par exemple, ça joue pas mal, non?
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que Bordeaux joue bien mais on voit rarement Bordeaux à la télévision.
Par ici aussi on trouve que M. Cardona a tout compris à l'avantage  Mais, je trouve que certains n'acceptent plus les décisions des arbitres. On le dit toujours mais ça devrait passer dans les murs : l'arbitre peut se planter et voilà. Sinon, on réapprend à se passer d'arbitre mais c'est une autre histoire (à l'origine du rugby, les capitaines arbitraient le match, si je ne me trompe pas).
Je ne fais pas de l'angélisme et il m'arrive de gueuler après les arbitres (quoi que je me soigne) mais quand le match est fini, on doit accepter le résultat. Les joueurs ne se tapent plus dessus au coup de sifflet final. Et je n'ai pas entendu d'arbitre dire qu'un entraîneur était une pipasse parce que son club est en milieu de tableau alors qu'il a une armada internationale.


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Janvier 2014)

Avec tous les moyens dont disposent les arbitres les erreurs vont se raréfier sans aucun doute, peut être et sans doute au détriment de quelque suspense, action de jeux phénoménale, exploit individuel ou collectif etc. etc. mais cela restera toujours du sport. Que vous trouvez cela chiant ... c'est le sens de l'histoire ... qui changera encore et encore.
Il reste tout de même toujours d'excellentes phases de jeux palpitante à faire un ACV top 14 ou autre, vive le Rugby avec les règles qu'on lui donne...


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2014)

Pour la première fois depuis longtemps, j'ai vu un Stade Français séduisant, pour ma part.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Pour la première fois depuis longtemps, j'ai vu un Stade Français séduisant, pour ma part.


oui
dommage que Parisse soit aussi arrogant


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Janvier 2014)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Mais, je trouve que certains n'acceptent plus les décisions des arbitres. On le dit toujours mais ça devrait passer dans les murs : l'arbitre peut se planter et voilà.


Oui, le rugby a changé. La belle phrase "L'arbitre fait partie du jeu" n'est plus d'actualité.
Les joueurs cherchent maintenant à influencer l'arbitre (fautes, passages en touche, touches directes, etc) et ne parlons pas du public...
Les deux 9 (c'est souvent comique) pensent plus à agiter les bras en regardant l'arbitre qu'à jouer.
Le rugby est maintenant dans les pas du foot. Avec 10 ans de retard, mais ce dernier va être comblé...
Mais bon, j'ai pas encore trouvé de sport plus beau à regarder.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

Bon, nous voilà en face du "Crunch", un p'tit prono ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2014)

Bien sur ! Je crois que les français peuvent gagner! Ils sont surmotivés :râteau:


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon, nous voilà en face du "Crunch", un p'tit prono ?


T'as tout faux. Ca s'écrit 'pruneau', il n'y en aura pas qu'un, et je doute qu'ils soient petits :casse:


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2014)

Comme toujours, difficile à dire. Sur le papier, je pense que l'Angleterre est largement au-dessus. Mais sur un match, le XV de France peut faire quelque chose. L'ennui, c'est que cela fait maintenant plein de matchs que le XV de France ne fait rien de bien convainquant. Mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## Cédric74 (1 Février 2014)

Difficile de se faire un avis sur une équipe renouvelée. J'aurais bien aimé voir C. Lopez, j'espère qu'il retrouvera son niveau par la suite. En tous cas, depuis un moment, j'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt les Anglais qui développent du jeu. Fini leur rugby soporifique basé sur la défense. Pourvu qu'on trouve de l'english flair ce soir.:rateau:
PS : Polo bien d'accord avec toi sur les 9 et notre évolution footbalistique. Et pour moi, le rugby n'est pas le plus beau sport à regarder, c'est le seul auquel je m'intéresse. Je ne regarde jamais d'autres sports (même pas la coupe du monde de foot).


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Février 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon, nous voilà en face du "Crunch", un p'tit prono ?


Le coeur dit: La France  et la raison aussi...


----------



## Cédric74 (1 Février 2014)

Comme dit le proverbe, on est chez nous, c'est nous qu'on gagne.


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2014)

Pour l'instant, on a un match classique. Deux bons essais heureux des Français. Deux essais des Anglais qui, eux, ne doivent rien au hasard.
On comprend pourquoi on est en train de perdre le match. Vingt minutes pour redresser la barre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------

Pfiou...
Le troisième essai, rien à dire : enfin un bel essai (j'ai eu juste un peu peur qu'il perde le ballon dans l'en-but...)

Ça fait d'autant plus plaisir que nos amis anglais doivent vraiment avoir les boules.


----------



## Cédric74 (1 Février 2014)

Ouah ! That's incredible ! À la 70e, j'aurais dit on croyait les avoir éteint et c'est eux qui nous ont éteint... Et l'essai qui change tout. Ils ont été assommés les Anglais. Et je les comprends mais ça fait du bien de ce côté-ci de la Manche !


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2014)

Apero !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Apero !



Let's go !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Février 2014)

Je vous écris de mes toilettes pour vous dire que j'ai toujours cru en l'équipe de France !

Désolé je peux pas rester plus longtemps !!!


:rateau:


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Février 2014)

Même pas eu peur...


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2014)

C'est bien de commencer par une victoire, surtout une bonne victoire au mental. Mais il faudrait éviter de trop s'emballer.
Personnellement, je trouve que les Anglais ont été dans l'ensemble meilleurs que nous. Il n'y a vraiment qu'en mêlée où on les surclasse.
Heureusement que dans les cinq dernières minutes ils aient fait en sorte de rater leur chance.


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> .../... Il n'y a vraiment qu'en mêlée où on les surclasse.
> Heureusement que dans les cinq dernières minutes ils aient fait en sorte de rater leur chance.


Les coq gros bourrins et les rosbifs ayant peur de gagner, c'est un peu le renversement des poncifs 

Je sais, tu as raison et je caricature :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Février 2014)

Avez vous regarder France-Angleterre en rugby féminin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Heureusement que dans les cinq dernières minutes ils aient fait en sorte de rater leur chance.


Il me semble que dans ces cinq dernières minutes les anglais manquaient passablement de jus, et devaient avoir les muscles lourds Peut- être pour ça que les Français ont pu remonter tout le terrain Et fickou conclure


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Février 2014)

Homme, Femme, moins de 20 ans, et bien l'Angleterre peut rentrer sereine à la maison....


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Les coq gros bourrins et les rosbifs ayant peur de gagner, c'est un peu le renversement des poncifs
> 
> Je sais, tu as raison et je caricature :love:


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que je pense  Physiquement, les Français ont été dominés. Comme par les Sud-Africains, aussi bien.
Mais c'est la _technique_ qui compense le déficit de puissance et permet au XV de France de dominer pratiquement tout le monde à la mêlée.
Ce qui est chagrinant, c'est de voir que le XV de France ne parvient pas à imposer un jeu, ou si peu.


Christophe31 a dit:


> Avez vous regarder France-Angleterre en rugby féminin ?


Je l'aurais bien regardé mais je n'avais pas vu que c'était sur France 4. Ils font pas trop de publicité sur le sujet sur le service public.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2014)

Ca donne envie d'aller les soutenir elles jouent à Blagnac samedi prochain contre l'Italie, retransmis en direct à 17h30 sur France 4


----------



## Darkjobro (6 Février 2014)

On est clairement à la ramasse dans ce match, comment peut on se faire passer devant alors que l'on mène à un moment 16 à 3 il me semble (ou 13 à 3). Le jeu bleu est très stéréotypé et téléphoné.... le pack n'est même plus celui d'il y a quelques années.. je ne comprend pas qu'on soit aussi bien placé au classement IRB :mouais:

On refait le match 10 fois on le gagne que deux fois celui la ... profitons en !

Non je ne suis pas râleur


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2014)

Pour le classement IRB, c'est effectivement un peu surprenant : il faut bien connaître les algorithmes...

On va être positif : il faut bien commencer par gagner des matchs petitement pour construire la confiance et faciliter l'éclosion d'un meilleur jeu.

Cela dit, on est arrivé en finale de CdM en jouant assez moyennement (et je suis gentil). Et on a failli battre les meilleurs simplement parce qu'ils étaient encore plus crispés que nous


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

Ce match montre clairement que les français peuvent dominer un sujet pendant un temps mais jamais pendant 80mn pleines. Ils marquent des points mais restent toujours à portée de leurs adversaires même si ceux-ci sont archi-dominés ...

Dès que nos adversaires ont une occasion en étant dominés ils en profitent et reviennent au score. L'erreur de Nyanga qui gratte un ballon en mêlée à la 39' remet les anglais dans le sens de la marche et après les 3 points d e la pénalité, ils reviennent en 2ème mi-temps et d'entrée inscrivent 2 essais. 

Ce sont des choses assez françaises et qui coûtent cher. Dommage.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2014)

Franchement, je ne vois vraiment pas à quel moment les Français ont dominé les Anglais. Même au moment où ils ont marqué leurs deux premiers essais, les Français n'avaient pour ainsi dire pas mis les pieds dans les 22 anglais. Les Anglais avaient déjà bien occupé le terrain, certes sans marquer de point : bonne défense des Français, comme assez souvent, mais sur 80 minutes c'est difficile de défendre constamment.

Quant à Nyanga, son match est ambivalent : il apporte incontestablement mais il provoque des pénalités un peu idiotes.


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à Nyanga, son match est ambivalent : il apporte incontestablement mais il provoque des pénalités un peu idiotes.



... et qui ont relancé les anglais. Pour avoir regardé le match ceux-ci ne développaient un rugby qu'avec du jeu au pied (et encore à mauvais escient) puisque leur enchaînements de passes était inexistant et/ou brouillon.

Après selon les commentateurs, Nyanga, sur ses appuis, n'était pas vraiment en faute et n'aurait donc pas dû être sanctionné.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> Après selon les commentateurs, Nyanga, sur ses appuis, n'était pas vraiment en faute et n'aurait donc pas dû être sanctionné.


Quelle nationalité les commentateurs ?


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Quelle nationalité les commentateurs ?



Fabien Galthier a suffisamment d'honnêteté intellectuelle pour admettre une erreur française.


----------



## Darkjobro (7 Février 2014)

J'espere me tromper mais je sens un match "poussif" contre l'Italie :sick:


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Franchement, je ne vois vraiment pas à quel moment les Français ont dominé les Anglais. Même au moment où ils ont marqué leurs deux premiers essais, les Français n'avaient pour ainsi dire pas mis les pieds dans les 22 anglais.


C'est vrai.
Il n'y avait que le commentateur de France 2 pour dire que les anglais étaient asphyxiés et dominés.
Galthier le laissait dire...
Objectivement, sur ce match les anglais étaient meilleurs.
Ils ont une équipe en devenir.
En 2015, chez eux, ils seront pas loin du titre, je pense.
Allez, je les vois bien champions du monde!

Côté coeur, la France, bien sûr, avec une finale France-NZ...


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Février 2014)

Darkjobro a dit:


> J'espere me tromper mais je sens un match "poussif" contre l'Italie :sick:



Ben vraiment je le sens tout autrement, je pense que les Français vont jouer à fond, trop peur de se prendre une nouvelle rouste par l'Italie


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2014)

Polo35230 a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Il n'y avait que le commentateur de France 2 pour dire que les anglais étaient asphyxiés et dominés.
> Galthier le laissait dire...
> Objectivement, sur ce match les anglais étaient meilleurs.
> ...


C'est ça qui m'épate avec France Télévisions : ils réussissent à conserver un niveau constant dans le commentaire sportif. Le seul _hic_ c'est le niveau, bien entendu.

À part ça, ils sont pas bien dans le match, ces pauvres Gallois. Je trouve les Irlandais toujours aussi peu intéressants : ils jouent bien, mais leur jeu me plaît presqu'autant que celui des Sud-Africains...

Quant à demain... Va-t-on enfin voir les Français poser un jeu ambitieux ? Gagner serait déjà pas mal. Perdre ne semble pas une option acceptable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Février 2014)

FAITES pas pas la gueule...on a gagné après tout !


----------



## ru666 (9 Février 2014)

Bon victoire 30-10 avec 3 essais en un peu plus de 10mn de jeu et environ 30mn de beau jeu. A vos commentaires


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2014)

On dirait que petit à petit la mayonnaise prend. Je ne suis pas forcément convaincu par la charnière mais à part ça, tout le monde a plutôt bien joué son rôle. Ça m'a paru plus consistant que la semaine dernière.

Les Italiens n'ont d'ailleurs pas démérité. Il leur manque encore un quelque chose, quand même.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2014)

Mouais. Heureusement qu'il y a eu ces dix minutes de rêve parce que la fin c'était un peu n'importe quoi, et je ne parle pas des rouges et du jaune, mais du jeu qui ne ressemblait pas à grand chose, ça partait dans tous les sens. Contre l'Irlande ça ne pardonnera pas, sans parler de Galles et de l'Ecosse même s'ils sont a priori plus prenables.

Et en tout état de cause n'oublions pas ces dames qui ont encore brillé (29-0), ni les petits jeunes (34-0).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

3 essais pour autant d'exploits individuels....
j'ai du mal à comprendre le plan de jeu de cette équipe
une victoire méritée, et par les temps qui courent on s'en contentera avec plaisir
à suivre chez des gallois bien décevants


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2014)

fofana, Huget, Bonneval le trio courant !


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2014)

C'est sûr qu'avec eux, ça va vite. Je trouve que Huget est en progrès en équipe nationale : il fait moins d'erreurs et relance bien.
Les essais du jour doivent plus au talent qu'au heureux hasard, contrairement à la semaine dernière.


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2014)

Et j'ajouterais à cela qui'il défend de mieux en mieux


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Février 2014)

Bon ben voilà...
Faut plus parler de notre point (autoproclamé) fort: la mêlée.
Ça fait déjà quelques années qu'on ne fait plus reculer personne...
Le "French flair" s'est réduit à quelques interceptions.
Faut se faire une raison, on vaut la 6ème ou 7ème place mondiale. C'est pas si mal... 

On peut faire l'analogie entre le rugby français et le foot anglais:
Un gros championnat (les stars étrangères), et une équipe nationale quelconque.
Mais bon, la roue tourne. On ne peut que remonter. 

Triste, Polo, ce matin.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2014)

Je ne l'ai pas regardé en direct, et du coup je l'ai regardé très vite tellement c'était frustrant  et décevant  je ne sais pas ce qui a cloché exactement, mais les alignements étaient très peu souvent en place et c'était pas fluide sauf les 5 dernières minutes (un peu tard, non ?) ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

Les meilleurs joueurs français étaient présents ( à l'exception de 3 ou 4 et encore...)Ça craint ....


----------



## Madalvée (22 Février 2014)

Bah, au minimum on aura évité le ridicule en remportant deux matches.


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2014)

J'ai trouvé Doussain agaçant : certes, il faut que les autres lui donne des solutions, mais mettre autant de temps à jouer les ballons ne permet guère d'enchaîner, ni de donner du dynamisme. Ils n'y étaient pas, quoi.

Le match qui vient de s'achever (ENG-IRE) était d'une tout autre tenue, en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2014)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai trouvé Doussain agaçant : certes, il faut que les autres lui donne des solutions, mais mettre autant de temps à jouer les ballons ne permet guère d'enchaîner, ni de donner du dynamisme. Ils n'y étaient pas, quoi.


Devant encore moins....
les avants ayant passé pas mal de temps à brouter du gazon , difficile pour des 1/2 (non expérimentés en plus) de remettre le bateau à flots


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2014)

Ça doit être ça. 

Bon : le Super XV a redémarré, avec des matchs assez musclés ; je vous recommande l'essai de Francis Saili (Auckland Blues) contre les Highlanders. Certes une action personnelle, mais magnifique.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

belle purge que ce match de l'EDF
ce n'est pas un joueur qui changera radicalement la donne , mais le retour de Morgan Parra est indispensable celui de FTD aussi
quand au Streaming made made by flash Safari ou Firefox c'est une horreur absolue , comme le jeu de l'EDF qui  lui n'existe pas....
heureusement Chrome est là
le module FlashPlayer lui est parti à jamais de mes macs... aux oubliettes
pour revenir au rugby , vu la prestation des irlandais et de MONSIEUR Brian O Driscoll , ca va pas être de la tarte


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2014)

Normalement, on ne devrait pas faire illusion longtemps face aux Irlandais, qui ont un niveau assez impressionnant.
Le match du XV de France était vraiment moyen : en fait, j'ai un peu l'impression de revoir l'équipe de France de la Coupe du Monde. C'est à dire : des matchs médiocres où l'on finit par gagner et on arrive en finale sans avoir compris comment ni donner l'impression de l'avoir vraiment mérité. Ensuite, on se prend pour des champions du monde.
Là, on est en "finale" et, pour peu que les Irlandais soient un peu fatigués, on pourrait encore gagner de un ou deux points...

Mais, sur le fond, c'est vraiment pas enthousiasmant.

Quant aux Irlandais, aucun doute sur leurs qualités collectives, leur engagement et tout ça. Mais leur jeu m'ennuie prodigieusement. J'aime le jeu des Îles mais dans un autre hémisphère...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Mars 2014)

ok c'était pas un grand match mais avec du suspense, donc on a passé un bon moment, et honnêtement le match Angleterre Galles était une merveille.

A priori les Irlandais sont en pole pour gagner et c'est mérité; et vu le goal average, même en cas de victoire ce sera difficicle de gagner cette année même en cas de victoire contre les Irlandais, parce qu'une défaite des anglais face aux italiens est improbable (ce serait bon non ???)


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2014)

Disons que ce que je trouve navrant (à force), c'est cette absence de jeu, de style, appelons-le comme on voudra.

Même le XV de la Rose est plus intéressant à suivre que le XV de France : c'est dur à admettre mais c'est ce que je pense. :rateau: En plus, ils risquent de faire jouer Tuilagi ce week-end, histoire de jouer les perce-murailles : ça risque d'être dynamique !

En fait, je ne comprends pas bien ce qui ne va pas dans le XV de France, mais ça ne va pas : on dirait qu'il n'y a pas de fond de jeu, sinon défendre et compter sur l'adresse et les quilles de Huget (en pleine forme, c'est certain). Si c'est pour importer le _catenaccio_ dans le rugby à quinze...

On voit quand même une équipe comme l'Écosse, qui n'a pas un réservoir de joueurs très impressionnant, qui est quand même assez faible depuis un bon moment, tenter davantage que le XV de France, être plus hardie. C'est le monde à l'envers.


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2014)

Finalement bon match des deux cotés, et le titre échappe aux anglais donc tout n'est pas si mauvais


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2014)

Oui, les Français ont fait mieux que d'habitude (mais ils ont perdu un peu de peu, finalement) et ont tenté des choses, c'était bien.
Les Irlandais méritent de remporter le Tournoi, donc tout est pour le mieux.

Bravo aux Bleues, avec leur grand chelem. J'espère qu'on pourra voir la CdM, cet été.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

quand l'envie est là , ca change....
difficile toutefois de dire que malgré 3 victoires le tournoi fut une réussite 
quand au fond de jeu à part l'option Basta( bon hier ) en perforateur destructeur , pas grand chose à mettre au tableau noir.
A la vue des insuffisances individuelles et collectives , à la priorité clairement donnée aux clubs , à la main mise d'une FFR dépassée par ses propres insuffisances , il est difficile de croire au succès pour la prochaine CDM 
place à la HC et au bouclier et longue vie aux All Black

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Oui, les Français ont fait mieux que d'habitude (mais ils ont perdu un peu de peu, finalement).


où un peu de tout....


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> <...>
> place à la HC et au bouclier et *longue vie aux All Black*


Indeed.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, je ne comprends pas bien ce qui ne va pas dans le XV de France, mais ça ne va pas : on dirait qu'il n'y a pas de fond de jeu, sinon défendre et compter sur l'adresse et les quilles de Huget (en pleine forme, c'est certain). Si c'est pour importer le _catenaccio_ dans le rugby à quinze...



A part la Hcup et l'équipe d'Irlande, ils font quoi les joueurs irlandais?

Combien de match a joué un international irlandais par rapport à un joueur français.

La preuve vivante, Sexton, qui ne fout rien au Racing et qui se défonce au Td6N.

Facile de faire une sélection sur 4 provinces qui sont priées (le mot est doux) de libérer les internationaux.
Joe Schmidt Il faudrait qu' il s'occupe de l'EdF avec 14 entraineurs et Présidents qui l'enverront chier quand il demandera que les joueurs viennent en stage.


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2014)

C'est sans doute vrai pour l'Irlande (mais aussi pour le pays de Galles et l'Écosse). Mais pour l'Angleterre ?

Et les équipes du Sud ? Il y a le Four Nations, le Super XV et les championnats nationaux (comme l'ITM Cup) : l'an dermier, certains internationaux des Blacks ont joué dans les trois tableaux, plus les tournées inter-hémisphères. Ça doit faire quelques matchs...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sans doute vrai pour l'Irlande (mais aussi pour le pays de Galles et l'Écosse). Mais pour l'Angleterre ?
> 
> Et les équipes du Sud ? Il y a le Four Nations, le Super XV et les championnats nationaux (comme l'ITM Cup) : l'an dermier, certains internationaux des Blacks ont joué dans les trois tableaux, plus les tournées inter-hémisphères. Ça doit faire quelques matchs...



en Angleterre et dans l'hémisphère sud on ne ce pose pas de question
*c'est priorité à l'équipe nationale*
( Carter par exemple vient de bénéficier de 6 mois de vacances payées par la fédération  pour mieux preparer la suite)

les clubs passent après et personne ne conteste


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2014)

Je répondais seulement sur le nombre de matchs joués : on peut gagner en équipe nationale avec des joueurs qui jouent toute l'année. McCaw, C.Smith et Carter sont des cas particuliers ; si on prend l'équipe des Blacks qui a tout gagné l'an dernier, on trouve des joueurs qui ont participé à l'ITM Cup, au Super XV, au Rugby Championship et aux tournées contre les équipes du Nord.
Donc le fait de jouer n'est pas _nécessairement_ rédhibitoire.

Mais je suis d'accord aussi sur le fait que les problèmes entre FFR et clubs sont réels. Que faut-il faire ? Un Super 10 national avec dix équipes "franchisées" et sans relégation et dont le seul enjeu est le titre à la fin ? 
Ou alors carrément exploser le tout et faire comme dans le Sud : des championnats nationaux plus légers et transformer la H-Cup en un Super XV entre équipes européennes franchisées, sans relégation. Avec en conséquence une harmonisation plus aisée entre Six Nations et (European) Super XV.

J'imagine les réactions...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je répondais seulement sur le nombre de matchs joués : on peut gagner en équipe nationale avec des joueurs qui jouent toute l'année. McCaw, C.Smith et Carter sont des cas particuliers ; si on prend l'équipe des Blacks qui a tout gagné l'an dernier, on trouve des joueurs qui ont participé à l'ITM Cup, au Super XV, au Rugby Championship et aux tournées contre les équipes du Nord.
> Donc le fait de jouer n'est pas _nécessairement_ rédhibitoire.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord aussi sur le fait que les problèmes entre FFR et clubs sont réels. Que faut-il faire ? Un Super 10 national avec dix équipes "franchisées" et sans relégation et dont le seul enjeu est le titre à la fin ?
> ...



oui pas facile
pognon et sponsors , santé des joueurs et calendrier surchargé
difficile de s'y retrouver 
en plus les mentalités Nord Sud sont différentes 
l'arbitrage aussi ( on l'a vu contre l'Ecosse )
bon courage 
perso je me regale avec les Blacks et avec mon club l'ASM et avec le Leinster


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2014)

Pour ceux qui aiment le rugby champagne (genre, ça joue bien à la balle, mais ça ne défend pas avec une grande r/vigueur) le match entre les Wellington Hurricanes et les Central Cheetahs (60-27, score final) est plaisant.

Ce week-end, il y a encore eu de beaux essais, celui d'Israel Folau pour les Waratahs n'étant pas le plus moche (il est vif, ce garçon...)

Ce qui est dommage, en Super XV, c'est que les stades sont quasi-vides (chaque année davantage, à vue de nez) en Nlle-Zélande et en Australie. C'est un peu tristounet.


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Mars 2014)

Ça y est le championnat se réveille avec la remontée fantastique du Stade Toulousain contre le SF. Ça joue vite, bien (des deux côtés), on n'a pas passé deux plombes à attendre que les mêlées se fassent... 
En mode troll, je me dis quand même que le championnat commence en août, que les joueurs jouent au rugby toute la semaine (apparemment on trouve qu'ils jouent trop, mais qu'est-ce que ça serait si c'était un travail ?:mouais et il faut attendre mars pour voir des matchs aboutis. La trêve d'été entre deux saisons fait tellement de dégâts qu'il faut 8 mois pour les réparer ??
Fin du trollage : merci pour le spectacle cet après-midi. Et tant qu'Oyo reste en Top14, aux dépens de l'USAP plutôt que de Bayonne, le monde du rugby est parfait.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

Ouaip ! mais comme tu l'as vu, il n'ont joué chacun qu'une seule mi-temps...

Bon enfin l'essentiel est là, le ST n'a pas été humilié et le SF peux avoir beaucoup de regret.

Mas en HCup il faudra bien jouer les 2 mi-temps.

J'espére que Mac Alister ne s'est pas blessé lors de son essai :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ouaip ! mais comme tu l'as vu, il n'ont joué chacun qu'une seule mi-temps...
> 
> Bon enfin l'essentiel est là, le ST n'a pas été humilié et le SF peux avoir beaucoup de regret.
> 
> ...



MC Allister était déjà blessé au dos durant la semaine 
forfait pour Toulon
sinon avec ASM/RCT et SF /ST le top 14 a pris quelques couleurs printanières
Cardona lui a sorti les 2 seules couleurs qu'il connaisse ..le jaune et le rouge


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> MC Allister était déjà blessé au dos durant la semaine
> forfait pour Toulon



:afraid:


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Mars 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ouaip ! mais comme tu l'as vu, il n'ont joué chacun qu'une seule mi-temps...
> 
> Bon enfin l'essentiel est là, le ST n'a pas été humilié et le SF peux avoir beaucoup de regret.
> 
> ...



Je trouvais que Toulouse jouait bien dès la 1ere mi-temps, malgré le score. Mc Alister apporte beaucoup au Stade et au spectacle. Dommage qu'il ne se sorte pas de ses blessures.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

Très beau match en cours entre les 2 TOU, Toulon et Toulouse, match équilibré sur la 1ère mi-temps et un jeu hyper rapide des Toulonnais. 

NB : j'espère que pour Jonson ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Top14 particulièrement indécis et qui propose enfin du jeu digne de ce nom.
Mais bien malin qui peut ( à 3 journées de la fin ) annoncer qui sera dans le 2, 4 ou 6 et qui accompagnera le BO en ProD2


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

ASM premier ça c'est sur.....

Ensuite c'est plus qu'indécis, cela promets une fin de championnat d'enfer.


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2014)

C'est vrai que du jeu, on en a vu. Et du musclé, aussi (pas tendre le match entre Toulon et Toulouse...)


----------



## Cédric74 (1 Avril 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Top14 particulièrement indécis et qui propose enfin du jeu digne de ce nom.
> Mais bien malin qui peut ( à 3 journées de la fin ) annoncer qui sera dans le 2, 4 ou 6 et qui accompagnera le BO en ProD2


Tant qu'Oyonnax descend pas


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Avril 2014)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Tant qu'Oyonnax descend pas



Grenoble a fait ce qu'il fallait pour qu'ils y restent...


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Avril 2014)

Grenoble en a fait une partie. Il faut espérer que l'UBB ne joue pas aussi bien que d'habitude ce week-end. Mais, c'est tellement serré avec Bayonne que ça va être indécis jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

Bon, ben ce ne sera pas l'année du ST....ils n'étaient pas dans leur match. Bravo à l'ASM, qui a tremblé jusqu'au bout.

NB : Oyonax n'est plus relégable


----------



## Cédric74 (6 Avril 2014)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Bon, ben ce ne sera pas l'année du ST....ils n'étaient pas dans leur match. Bravo à l'ASM, qui a tremblé jusqu'au bout.
> 
> NB : Oyonax n'est plus relégable



Ça serait balot que Toulouse les y remette


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

Bon , une bonne chose de faite ( mais sans la fête )Castres est reparti bredouille de Clermont après une rencontre peu emballante .Normal cependant 
Une équipe était en mode Safari , l'autre en mode Firefox...
Et toutes les 2 se protégeaient avec une flopée de Abblock Clicktoflash et autres gosthery ...
Flash player hélas installé provoquait pas mal de pertes de balles et autres plantages
Geneio était aussi de la partie sur mêlées et touches 
Bref on s'est fait tartir.
Heureusement l'ASM est passée en mode Chrome pour 2 essais lui assurant une place dans les 6 et plus si affinités 
Quand même , ces fameuses limitations d'Apple ...Google a du bon parfois ...


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2014)

Ouaip, ouaip, ouaip, ST/Brives.....le ST est toujours pas là  alors que Brives y était -> match peu emballant. Si on continue, comme cela on va peut-être finir dans les 6, mais les barrages seront difficiles.


----------



## Cédric74 (13 Avril 2014)

Le Stade a 15 jours pour se réveiller, faut prendre son temps, surtout ne pas précipiter son réveil au prochain week-end, ça pourrait donner une mauvaise journée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2014)

Bien joué le SU Agen !

:love:


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2014)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Ça serait balot que Toulouse les y remette




Ben ils n'y sont pas arrivés....


----------



## Cédric74 (20 Avril 2014)

Oui, Beauxis a fait du beau boulot à la dernière minute. L'USAP en ballottage très défavorable. Verdict dans 15 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Oui, Beauxis a fait du beau boulot à la dernière minute. L'USAP en ballottage très défavorable. Verdict dans 15 jours.


oui pour l'USAP ça sen le roussi.....llon
quelle chute en 3 ou 4 ans
incroyable


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2014)

En fait, je trouve le Top 14 un peu excessif. Deux équipes qui descendent chaque année, sur quatorze, c'est beaucoup.


----------



## Baptisme (25 Avril 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, je trouve le Top 14 un peu excessif. Deux équipes qui descendent chaque année, sur quatorze, c'est beaucoup.



Une seule descente, ça sentirait un peu le renfermé, non ?


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2014)

Si tu regardes le classement, tu as six équipes qui jouent le titre et deux qui descendent directement (sans barrage). Du coup il ne reste plus que six places moyennes. C'est peu.

J'ai peut-être été trop longtemps assidu au cousin à ballon rond.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Mourad Boudjellal n'est plus tout seul à avoir mal au derche ...Ceci étant avant et après le Rocco Owens show ...Clermont n'a pas existé 
Victoire impressionnante des anglais 
Allez Toulon


----------



## Baptisme (27 Avril 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Si tu regardes le classement, tu as six équipes qui jouent le titre et deux qui descendent directement (sans barrage). Du coup il ne reste plus que six places moyennes. C'est peu.



Là tu touches à la question même de la philosophie du jeu. Qu'est-ce qu'on veut ?
Des matches au couteau tous les week ends ou des parties sans enjeu ?
Des joueurs qui vont à la guerre ou du hourra rugby ?
La victoire grâce à un drop affreux à la sirène ou douze essais par match ?
Le Top 14 ou le Super 15 ?

Pour moi, le choix s'impose comme une évidence : vive le Top 14 !


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Mourad Boudjellal n'est plus tout seul à avoir mal au derche ...Ceci étant avant et après le Rocco Owens show ...Clermont n'a pas existé
> Victoire impressionnante des anglais
> Allez Toulon



Ouais, j'ai pas compris pourquoi ils étaient si largués....impressionnant Saracens. Allez l'ASM, il faut se concentrer pour le championnat.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Baptisme a dit:


> Là tu touches à la question même de la philosophie du jeu. Qu'est-ce qu'on veut ?
> Des matches au couteau tous les week ends ou des parties sans enjeu ?
> Des joueurs qui vont à la guerre ou du hourra rugby ?
> La victoire grâce à un drop affreux à la sirène ou douze essais par match ?
> ...


Ce qui est désolant dans le Super XV, ce sont les stades vides, surtout en Nlle-Zélande et en Australie.
Après, au niveau du jeu, je ne trouve pas que l'on voit un manque d'enjeu. Les deux matchs nuls "gagnés" par les Chiefs en terre sud-africaine ne ressemblaient pas à des parties sans enjeux.


----------



## cillab (27 Avril 2014)

y&b a dit:


> Bonne idée kaviar !
> 
> je te rejoints tout de suite
> 
> Viendez y vous autres !




  viender au STADE TOULOUSAIN


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Bon. Un club anglo-varois en finale. Ça me va.


----------



## ru666 (27 Avril 2014)

Toulon-Saracens en finale. Du spectacle en prévision.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Baptisme a dit:


> Là tu touches à la question même de la philosophie du jeu. Qu'est-ce qu'on veut ?
> Des matches au couteau tous les week ends ou des parties sans enjeu ?
> Des joueurs qui vont à la guerre ou du hourra rugby ?
> La victoire grâce à un drop affreux à la sirène ou douze essais par match ?
> ...


Le top 14 et ses interminables mêlées écroulés 
son jeu à gagne terrain 
Ses chandelles 
Son fabuleux match du vendredi soir 
Ses arbitrages à domiciles 
Non merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Perpignan et Biarritz descendent...
qui l'eut cru en début de saison ?


----------



## Baptisme (3 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Perpignan et Biarritz descendent...
> qui l'eut cru en début de saison ?



La chasse aux JIFF est ouverte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2014)

Banalité de comptoir 
C'est ca qui est bien dans le sport : rien n'est écrit.

je vous remet un demi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Baptisme a dit:


> La chasse aux JIFF est ouverte.



arf
3 secondes après la descente de l'USAP , Mourad officialisait la venue de Tao et de Lopez au RCT


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Le top 14 et ses interminables mêlées écroulés
> son jeu à gagne terrain
> Ses chandelles
> Son fabuleux match du vendredi soir
> ...



Oui mais quel "final" samedi dernier. Surtout quand on espérait le maintien d'Oyonnax, que Perpignan réalisait l'improbable à Clermont et que Brive maintenait l'USO la tête en proD2. Une pénalité de plus clermontoise, 2 essais de dingues d'Oyonnax et c'est l'USAP qui plongeait. Un final incroyable, à en oublier presque qu'il y a maintenant des phases finales.
Sinon pour le Super15, son rugby sans placage, ses mêlées bientôt treizistes, ses scores de basket qui intéressent tellement les foules que les stades sont presque vides, son ambiance d'automne, ses provinces créées pour le fric... Je croyais aussi au miracle rugbystique, j'ai laissé tomber, je n'arrive pas à m'y intéresser. Je connais mieux le championnat de fédérale 3 que les équipes de super15. Moi aussi, je ne trouve pas le TOP14 folichon, et il faut attendre le mois d'avril pour voir du jeu et des enjeux, mais le super15 n'est basé que sur le spectacle et sans enjeu pas de passion...


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2014)

Pour les stades vides, je suis d'accord.
Pour l'absence de plaquage, cela ne me paraît pas si évident.
Quant aux mêlées, si elles peuvent prendre moins de cinq minutes chacune et être _effectivement_ jouées, ça me va très bien. Pour regarder _aussi_ des matchs de NRL (ou la dernière Coupe du Monde), comparer les mêlées du SuperXV à celles du XIII me paraît, comment dire, exagéré. 

Bien sûr, tous les matchs ne se valent pas et l'absence de relégation amoindrit les enjeux de bon nombre d'entre eux. Mais ce week-end je regardais la victoire des Waratahs sur les Hurricanes, pour me consoler de la débandade des Reds, et c'était un match magnifique, avec davantage de qualité en attaque qu'en défense, certes, mais épatant.
[À noter qu'un essai a été marqué sur un engagement à la treiziste, tellement vite que l'arbitre n'a pas bronché : chez les Anglo-saxons, les joueurs passent si souvent d'un _code_ à l'autre que certains réflexes demeurent].

C'est toujours pareil : jouer pour marquer plus de points que l'adversaire (plutôt côté Kiwis et Wallabies) ou jouer pour en encaisser moins que lui (plutôt Springboks). La première tactique est risquée mais elle a ma préférence. Généralement, elle est abandonnée sitôt les demi-finales mais pour la saison régulière, ça me va.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si vraiment nos championnats sont supérieurs, nous devrions le démontrer très bientôt avec les prochaines tournées et la Coupe du Monde.

PS : pour revenir sur les mêlées treizistes, je les trouvais sans aucun intérêt mais il semble qu'elles sont conservées uniquement en ce qu'elles permettent quand même toujours un lancement de jeu avec des joueurs occupés, donc avec plus d'espace pour évoluer. Ça se défend (un peu).


----------



## Baptisme (7 Mai 2014)

bompi a dit:


> ... Pour regarder _aussi_ des matchs de NRL ...



Gros veinard.
J'ai pas le temps, et franchement je le regrette.
C'est la découverte de la NRL qui m'a fait changer d'opinion sur le XIII. Ils m'ont bien fait fermer ma gueule de quinziste méprisant.



bompi a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, si vraiment nos championnats sont supérieurs, nous devrions le démontrer très bientôt avec les prochaines tournées et la Coupe du Monde.



On ne peut pas évaluer la qualité d'un championnat aux résultats de son équipe nationale. Dans aucun sport, d'ailleurs.


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2014)

Baptisme a dit:


> <...>
> On ne peut pas évaluer la qualité d'un championnat aux résultats de son équipe nationale. Dans aucun sport, d'ailleurs.


Oui. C'était une petite provocation...

Toutefois, le Super XV est une compétition internationale, pas un championnat national, et donne une petite idée de ce qu'est le rugby de l'Hémisphère Sud.

Si, vraiment, les joueurs du Super XV et des divers championnats nationaux de la région (ITM Cup par exemple) ne savent plus faire une mêlée ou plaquer avec application, je pense qu'on le verrait _aussi_ au niveau des équipes nationales : je n'ai pas eu cette impression lors des tournées récentes des équipes du Sud.

Je veux bien croire que je suis ignare dans ce sport (jamais pratiqué : je n'aurais pas résisté à un seul plaquage, même amical...) mais les matchs que j'ai regardés ce week-end ne m'ont pas paru manquer de plaquages, comment dire, efficaces.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis content de voir jouer ces équipes parce que, au moins jusqu'aux phases finales, elles proposent du jeu (quitte à louper des plaquages ou faire des en-avant). Quand je vois jouer Ashley-Cooper et Beale, avec leurs collègues des Waratahs, même dans un stade qui sonne creux, je trouve que c'est du beau rugby.


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2014)

On dirait que ces barrages sont renversants, à défaut du jeu, au moins sur le résultat.
Deux séries qui s'achèvent.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait que ces barrages sont renversants, à défaut du jeu, au moins sur le résultat.
> Deux séries qui s'achèvent.


2 fins de cycle, tant Toulouse et Clermont ont semblé bafouiller leur rugby tout au long de la saison exception de quelques par ci par là...Pour Clermont l'échec  Dublin fut cauchemardesque et la suite très mal gérée amorçant cette saison finalement trop prévisible 
Demain sera un autre jour. 
Quand au retour de Fritz sur le terrain face au Racing il augure hélas d'un rugby qui devient irresponsable ....


----------



## Baptisme (11 Mai 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Quand au retour de Fritz sur le terrain face au Racing il augure hélas d'un rugby qui devient irresponsable ....



Ça a beaucoup choqué, et je ne serais pas surpris qu'il y ait des sanctions.
Un mal pour un bien ?


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2014)

Je suivais ça d'un oeil distrait et j'ai été effectivement surpris de le voir revenir. Dans un club qui se pique de valeurs, ça peut surprendre.
Ce qui m'a aussi étonné est de laisser Doussain alors qu'on a McAlister sur le terrain. Je suppose que ce dernier n'est pas considéré à son top ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2014)

un homme s'en va...

Au revoir Jonny

http://www.rugbyrama.fr/rugby/top-1...-d-arreter-sa-carriere_sto4254096/story.shtml


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2014)

"Après Sébastien Chabal, un autre monument du rugby mondial <...>".
J'aime bien Chabal, mais la comparaison me paraît exagérée...

Ce qu'il y a, avec Wilkinson, c'est qu'il a la classe : un talent hors pair et un comportement irréprochable (à ma connaissance, en tout cas). Son point faible, ça a été plutôt un physique défaillant pendant quelques années avant de retrouver la grande forme.

On peut dire que Mourad Boudjellal a joué finement en le faisant venir (alors qu'il était blessé pour la énième fois). 

J'espère sincèrement qu'il va l'avoir, son titre de Champion de France.


----------



## Baptisme (24 Mai 2014)

Conserver la H-Cup : check


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2014)

Bin moi, je suis bien content.
Toulon mérite bien sa victoire : passées les vingt premières minutes les Sarracens n'ont plus pu faire grand-chose.

Engagement maximal. Plus une petite étincelle ici ou là. J'ai toujours été admiratif de Matt Giteau et il ne nous déçoit pas, en ce moment.

Quant à Wilkinson, il a été à son niveau, comme toujours. Plus qu'un match (mais là, je vois plutôt Castres).


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Mai 2014)

Je suis d'accord, les 20 premières minutes étaient anglaises, ensuite Toulon a fait le boulot.
Pour la finale de Top 14, Toulon va sans doute mieux gérer que l'année dernière et Castres sera moins une surprise. Prono compliqué.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2014)

Si Wilkinson sort sur deux titres, il va avoir sa statue à Toulon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2014)

j'ai le pruneau en berne...

même si je dois avoué que je voyais mal le SUA en TOP 14 si ce n'est pour en descendre l'année suivante.

vivement un bienfaiteur...


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Si Wilkinson sort sur deux titres, il va avoir sa statue à Toulon.


Il aura donc sa statue 

Quand même, 100% de réussite sur les deux finales, c'est fort. Il y a des joueurs qui savent finir leur carrière en beauté.


----------



## tatouille (1 Juin 2014)

"Il y a des joueurs qui savent finir leur carrière en beauté." 

Il y en a d'autres qui savent terminer les carrières d'autrui en beauté


----------



## Baptisme (1 Juin 2014)

Brennus : check

Doublé impossible : check

Je vais passer un été joyeux, moi. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

reste plus qu'à attendre les 4 fantastiques 
en espérant que ce soit pas les 4 fantasques toc


----------



## Cleveland (4 Juin 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> reste plus qu'à attendre les 4 fantastiques
> en espérant que ce soit pas les 4 fantasques toc




Je pense plutôt a une rumeur journalistique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2014)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je pense plutôt a une rumeur journalistique



pas certain 
certes Mourad en connait un rayon pour faire le buzz devant une meute de journalistes à genoux prêts a relayer n'importe quelle info ....mais le Président de Toulon est un gagneur..


----------



## Cleveland (4 Juin 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> pas certain
> certes Mourad en connait un rayon pour faire le buzz devant une meute de journalistes à genoux prêts a relayer n'importe quelle info ....mais le Président de Toulon est un gagneur..




Moi si j'ai Dagg ou Ma'a Nonu ca me suffit


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2014)

Cleveland a dit:


> Moi si j'ai Dagg ou Ma'a Nonu ca me suffit



Dagg ne sera pas autorisé à jouer en Europe
par contre McCaw Carter Ma'a Nonu et SBW je pense ce sera Ok
reste à trouver le pognon qui va bien....et un avion cargo discret pour le transporter


----------



## Cleveland (4 Juin 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Dagg ne sera pas autorisé à jouer en Europe
> par contre McCaw Carter Ma'a Nonu et SBW je pense ce sera Ok
> reste à trouver le pognon qui va bien....et un avion cargo discret pour le transporter





Dagg devait jouer cette année en Europe 

McCaw  je n'aime pas sa mentalité sur un terrain


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2014)

Cleveland a dit:


> McCaw  je n'aime pas sa mentalité sur un terrain


Vous préférez celle de Botha...? Ou de Delon Armitage ?


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2014)

Botha... il est vraiment odieux, ce garçon.
Je trouve que, depuis son affaire avec Clermont, Delon Armitage la ramène moins. Me trompé-je ?


----------



## Baptisme (5 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Botha... il est vraiment odieux, ce garçon.



Mais non. C'est un de ces deuxièmes lattes de la race des grands, qu'on déteste avoir en face, mais qu'on rêve d'avoir avec soi. Dans la lignée d'un Fabien Pelous ou d'un Martin Johnson.


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2014)

Il chambrait autant, Pelous ? Parce que Botha chambre après chaque contact, on dirait...

Sinon je suis d'accord : il vaut mieux l'avoir _avec_ que _contre_ soi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il chambrait autant, Pelous ? Parce que Botha chambre après chaque contact, on dirait...
> 
> Sinon je suis d'accord : il vaut mieux l'avoir _avec_ que _contre_ soi


Membres tous les 2 du Cercles des poètes 
Du beau monde
Esteves Imbernon Palmie Auradou Pape Cudmore Privat Paul O'Connor Martin Johnson Cullen...
La liste est longue...


----------



## Baptisme (6 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il chambrait autant, Pelous ?



Peut-être pas. Mais à son époque, il n'avait pas 25 caméras pointées sur lui en permanence, ni un ralenti à chaque coup de sifflet.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2014)

Baptisme a dit:


> Peut-être pas. Mais à son époque, il n'avait pas 25 caméras pointées sur lui en permanence, ni un ralenti à chaque coup de sifflet.


notons aussi que Canal plus n'utilise pas complètement le ralenti de la même façon pour tous les clubs.......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Juin 2014)

Qui a regardé Australie-France (joué à Brisbane) ?

Je viens de voir sur le site ouèbe de LEquipe 50-23 :casse:

Dans le même temps :

NZ-Angleterre 20-15
Fidji-Italie 25-14


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2014)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Qui a regardé Australie-France (joué à Brisbane) ?
> 
> Je viens de voir sur le site ouèbe de LEquipe 50-23 :casse:



logique 
le rugby français a ce qu'il mérite
pour rappel Finale du TOP 14 
sur les 30 qui ont débuté seulement 11 français
tout est dit....


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2014)

J'ai vu la première mi-temps. Les Aussies ont été impitoyables...
Pourtant, leur équipe nationale est fragile depuis quelques années
donc je pensais qu'on s'en tirerait mieux.

Mais les Français ont souffert physiquement, déjà. Ensuite il y a
en face des joueurs au talent individuel épatant. Quand ils jouent
ensemble avec les Waratahs, Beale et Ashley-Cooper sont
formidables, et il y a Folau derrière eux... Ça ne pardonne pas.
Hooper et Cummins sont en pleine bourre. Palu a la forme. Etc.

Côté Blacks, ça n'a pas été simple, mais ils sont vraiment durs
à battre : les Anglais ont été bons. Tuilagi a mis à mal la défense.
Morgan a aussi été perforant.
Mais trop d'approximations dans le jeu à la main auront été fatales.

Bon, finalement, malgré le Super XV, les gens du Sud semblent
toujours savoir plaquer.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2014)

Aujourd'hui, une bonne équipe de France, qui n'a pas été très réaliste et n'a pas su profiter de la maladresse des buteurs australiens. Dommage qu'elle ne soit pas récompensée par un match nul ou une victoire : un nul eût été équitable.

Quant aux Néo-zélandais, ils ont été meilleurs que la semaine dernière (mettre Tuilagi à l'aile n'était pas une super idée). Même si le score est plus serré que la semaine dernière, il ne reflète pas une plus grande maîtrise des Kiwis. Reste que les Anglais sont quand même très bons et, pour la Coupe du Monde, ils balisent bien le terrain.

Dans les deux matchs, on remarque quand même que l'habileté technique des équipes du Sud leur donne ce petit plus face aux équipes du Nord, quand ces dernières les poussent dans leurs retranchements.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2014)

Faut se faire une raisonL'EDF est une équipe moyenne 
Attendons des jours meilleurs ....


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2014)

En tout cas, fatiguée et aujourd'hui pas au niveau des Australiens.

De son côté, l'Angleterre a chuté elle-aussi plus lourdement, ce qui était à craindre au vu des efforts précédents. Au moins les Anglais me semblent sur une bonne voie de préparation pour la Coupe du Monde (avec une poule difficile).

À voir jouer les Anglais et les Français, on se dit qu'il y a un monde d'écart entre ces deux équipes.

À part ça, le Japon a battu l'Italie. Ils font d'indéniables progrès, les Japonais.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En tout cas, fatiguée et aujourd'hui pas au niveau des Australiens.
> 
> De son côté, l'Angleterre a chuté elle-aussi plus lourdement, ce qui était à craindre au vu des efforts précédents. Au moins les Anglais me semblent sur une bonne voie de préparation pour la Coupe du Monde (avec une poule difficile).
> 
> ...



fatiguée et habituée à pratiquer le jeu minimaliste tout en chandelle et sans prise de risque du Top14
insuffisant pour le très haut niveau 
l'écart est immense
changer le système du rugby français devient une obligation
mais j'ai peur que l'on préfère s'extasier sur le daube14 du fric et des magouilles


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2014)

J'ai regardé par hasard les cinq dernières minutes du deuxième test entre l'Afrique du Sud et le Pays de Galles.
La décision de Steve Walsh d'accorder un essai de pénalité était difficile à prendre (pour lui) et à encaisser (par les Gallois). De quoi faire jaser...

J'aurais plutôt vu une pénalité tout court qu'un essai à 7 points garantis.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2014)

EDF
vous pouvez bien mettre qui vous voulez mais quand en face c'est plus technique, ça va plus vite, ça a une meilleure qualité de passe, une meilleur vision de jeu et que ça prend des décisions deux secondes avant les français , alors on perd ...

C'est pas PSA qui forme les joueurs toute l'année. Pour avoir des systèmes en attaque faut déjà avoir des ballons. on en a pas . On ne peut pas non plus mettre en place des systèmes en défense si on recule en permanence et si en face ça joue deux secondes plus vite .

PSA il y est pour rien dans le niveau de formation des joueurs dans le jeu a chier du top 14, et dans le fait qu'on est pas fichu d'avoir une charnière potable.

La morphologie des joueurs a changé. Un troisième ligne aujourd'hui est rapide, puissant, physique, technique capable de jouer dans les intervalles de faire des passes dans le bon tempo. On a aucun joueur comme ça.
Pas de poutres en 2ème ligne

Derriere on a pas de Folau, Smith Carter Nonu  et compagnie. 

A l'aile on cherche toujours notre Savea.

Je pense pas que PSA soit responsable du fait que Parra a une vision de jeu etroite, que Machenaud est pas fichu de faire une passe correcte, que tous les buteurs en top 14 soit étranger car pas un français potable.Que notre 10 titulaire est un honnête joueur de club rien de plus.

Qu'on revoie le nombre d'étranger sur la feuille de match, qu'on revoie la formation a la base, que les arbitres favorisent l'attaque comme en Angleterre ou dans le sud, qu'on diminue les matchs et on rivalisera.

Et surtout que les  joueurs sortent de la salle de musculation pour jouer au rugby un peu ...


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

Sur la salle de musculation : tu conviendras quand même que les joueurs du Sud y passent beaucoup de temps eux-aussi 

Une des différences frappantes dans le jeu est, effectivement la vitesse et la qualité des passes des demis de mêlée. Je trouve les nôtres particulièrement lents. Si on compare à TJ Perenara ou Aaron Smith (qui, lui, est un peu lent dans son jeu au pied), Parra et Machenaud semblent très mous.
Mais cela vient peut-être aussi de la qualité globale de l'équipe et notamment du soutien.

Les Australiens nous seront toujours supérieurs physiquement, tout comme les Sud-Africains. La question  me paraît plutôt être celle de l'organisation collective, des qualités techniques individuelles et de la dynamique. L'EdF joue un rugby qui ne ressemble pas à grand-chose et on dirait que l'ambition est de ne pas se prendre une tôle. Faudrait être plus positifs et plus ambitieux. Lancer un bon programme de formation des jeunes et les faire jouer !
Je pense que, côté All Blacks et Wallabies, on est un peu moins frileux sur ce point. 
Il faudrait aussi forcer les joueurs à travailler le jeu de passe (ça paraît évident mais on dirait bien qu'il faut insister...)

Folau, c'est un cas un peu à part : il était très bon à XIII et est très bon à XV, en apportant ce que les treizistes savent si bien faire, les passes après contact (_offload_), la récupération des ballons aériens, les courses et attaquer la ligne. En France, ce genre de chose ne semble plus pouvoir se faire (le XIII est tenu à l'écart et a perdu toute sa superbe (sujet historique intéressant)). Quant à Savea, c'est un bon héritier de Lomu, en un peu plus habile techniquement (et en défense) et avec un sens du jeu impeccable. Il aime bien jouer contre les Anglais !  

À part ça, si on regarde les résultats des tests : côté Irlande, c'est satisfaisant ; côté Angleterre, ils doivent avoir les glandes mais, franchement, ils sont en route vers une superbe coupe du monde ; côté Galles, c'est plutôt encourageant. Pour l'Italie, ça craint et j'ai un peu peur pour Jacques Brunel.

À part ça, on se sent un peu seuls sur ce fil, avec la CdM...


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Juin 2014)

Je suis assez d'accord avec les analyses d'alan et de bompi.
Le constat est sévère, mais c'est ce que je pense.
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, tout le monde (entraîneurs, presse spécialisée, supporteurs, médias, et même le sélectionneur ) est sur la même longueur d'onde. Le rugby français est malade. On est 7ème mondiaux, et on est à notre place. En attendant de rétrograder encore un peu... Tiens, perso, je verrais bien les écossais nous passer devant.

Je ne vois pas comment, à moyen terme, on pourrait refaire surface.
Le pb, c'est que le rugby français est riche, donc attractif. On a vu l'évolution:
Dans un premier temps, on a eu des stars étrangères en fin de carrière, puis des internationaux en activité.
Plus grave, maintenant, au niveau des centres de formation, on fait venir des étrangers en devenir d'une vingtaine d'années qui seront jiff dans 3 ans...
Bientôt, on fera signer des contrats à des ados fidjiens...
Bref, on marche dans les pas du foot.

Top14: 45% d'étrangers. Pro D2: 35%. Mais quel pourcentage sur la feuille de match?
Ce n'est pas une critique, mais un constat. 
Le résultat, c'est une EDF en perte de vitesse, mais aussi des stades du Top14 qui se remplissent de plus en plus, et des audiences TV qui suivent la même progression.
Le drame, c'est que je prend tjs du plaisir à regarder le top14. Un fidjien, c'est quand même beau à voir jouer...
Après, et même sans être maso, on peut prendre du plaisir à regarder les adversaires de l'EDF. Ils sont costauds, ils vont vite, ils ont des appuis et une très bonne technique individuelle. Tout ce qu'on n'a pas... 

Mais bon, tout peut arriver, regardez l'équipe de France de foot, moribonde en poule de qualif, et qui maintenant fait presque figure de favorite (sissi)


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

Favorite ? Euh... restons zens ! 

Personnellement, en matière de rugby, je ne suis pas du tout chauvin et ai toujours été agacé par l'arrogance du monde du rugby français. Je suis bien d'accord avec toi : quand je vois Beale, Ashley-Cooper et Folau jouer, c'est vraiment un plaisir. Ils prennent des risques, ils y vont, quoi (sauf, bizarrement, le deuxième test contre la France : ils devaient avoir des consignes). Beale s'est refait une santé et cette année je le trouve étincelant avec les Waratahs. Ashley-Cooper est insaisissable.
Un autre bien en forme est Hooper.

Quant à la formation, une petite brève pile-poil pour confirmer ce que tu dis : la venue de Lalakei Fokeiti à Bayonne.

Je reviens un instant sur les Anglais. Ils ont évidemment travaillé sur le physique mais, surtout, ils sont allés voir les Blacks avec des ambitions et la volonté d'en découdre. Ils ont envoyé du jeu et n'étaient pas loin d'être des All Whites. Certes ils ont perdu mais s'ils continuent leur travail je suis persuadé qu'ils gagneront chez eux en 2015.
Tuilagi a pesé mais je trouve que Yarde a vraiment été superbe en concrétisant le travail de ses collègues et par sa capacité à échapper aux plaqueurs néo-zélandais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juillet 2014)

bon...
la semaine prochaine les premiers matchs amicaux...

tranquillou...


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon...
> la semaine prochaine les premiers matchs amicaux...
> 
> tranquillou...


Caucau vient d'arriver.
En pleines formes, paraît-il...


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2014)

C'est quand même hardi de le réengager.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quand même hardi de le réengager.



MAIS SI ! Il a changé !

La preuve : il est arrivée à l'heure


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2014)

Et il pèse combien, là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2014)

A Agen, on deguste avec classe !

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014/07/16/1918977-caucaunibuca-travaille-dans-l-ombre.html

les plus fins observateurs notent que, pour l'instant, il n'est pas "embauché"


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2014)

IL a déjà l'air mieux que la dernière fois où je l'avais vu jouer (pour Toulouse, si je me souviens bien).


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Juillet 2014)

Tain, à La Dépêche, ils savent se servir de toshop...
On dirait qu'il fait 98kg. Maigre, quoi, le Caucau... 
Ceci dit, si j'étais de la région, j'irai le voir jouer. 
En principe, le fidjien vieillit bien, et n'a pas besoin de deux mains pour tenir le ballon. Regardez Sirelli Bobo!


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2014)

Dans le genre Fidjien avec du feu dans les jambes, Speight a été assez brillant, ces derniers temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juillet 2014)

Sinon Caucau n'était pas à l'entrainement ce matin...il était malade...

la vie à repris son train-train au SUA


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2014)

Aujourd'hui début de la CdM de rugby féminin pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant. Et il ne faudrait pas oublier que les gamines ont brillamment remporté leur 6 nations, elles, avec un grand chelem s'il vous plait :love:

Alors 
*ALLEZ LES PETITES !!*​

Sauf que ces machos de dirigeants de chaines nous assurent une couverture médiatique de mUrdre. Les matchs de l'EdF et les quatre derniers  
Donc ce soir, France-Galles sur france4. Tous à vos charentaises à crampons


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2014)

Oui, je désespérais de voir que seule Eurosport retransmet les matchs jusqu'à ce que je réalise que F4 fait un geste...

J'espère qu'elles n'auront pas trop le traczir, une CdM chez soi, ça peut stresser...


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2014)

Bravo les Françaises. Pas parfait du côté des groupés pénétrants mais très bien en touche.
De l'enthousiasme, une défense solide, des lignes avant dévastatrices et des ailières vif-argent : voilà une belle entrée en matière.


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2014)

Toutafé. Et une ailière qui porte bien son nom, Marion Lièvre . Comment qu'elle galope ! 
En tous cas j'ai rajeuni de trente ans, elles pratiquent le rugby comme 'de mon temps' : les avant fixent, les trois-quarts marquent


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

Et aujourd'hui, les Waratahs ont écrasé les Crusaders 33-32 en finale du Super XV. 

Beau match, intense. Les Aussies ont réussi (difficilement) à produire du jeu en dépit de la solidité des Néo-Zélandais. Belle finale et titre mérité pour la meilleure équipe de la phase de championnat.


----------



## oeufmollet (5 Août 2014)

Bon, on remet ça ce soir ? par contre ça risque d'être un peu plus compliqué que le premier match ... si elle gagne, ça serait cool, si elles perdent faudrait qu'elles essaient de choper le point bonus ...
 (mais elles vont gagner, j'ai déjà une Mère Noël au frigo pour les aider)


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2014)

Elles auraient intérêt à gagner car contre les Aussies ça ne sera pas simple.


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> .... en dépit de la solidité des Néo-Zélandais.



Le doute est permis, mais il me semble que c'était bien des Néo-Zélandais*E*s


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2014)

Non non... 
Je parlais des Crusaders, en finale du Super XV, donc tournoi tout ce qu'il y a de masculin. Ils ont vaillamment résisté et bien failli l'emporter, à la All Black. Mais les Waratahs ont été entreprenants, courageux et talentueux, à l'image de la paire de centres Beale/Ashley-Cooper, qui a fait conclu magnifiquement des actions collectives superbes. Bref, j'étais ravi.

"Aussie" peut s'employer aussi bien pour un Australien que pour une Australienne.


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2014)

Joli match de l'EdF hier soir, et je ne dis pas ça à cause du score - il n'y avait pas grand monde en face. 
Une défense individuelle omniprésente, un pack soudé qui joue au rouleau compresseur, des ailiers qui ouvrent que c'en est un bonheur... Des cagades, bien sur, mais il ne faut pas oublier que ces dames ont un statut d'amateur. Rappelez vous (pour ceux qui peuvent) le rugby des années 70-80, c'était pareil chez ces messieurs 
Chapeau aux Irlandaises pour leur victoire sur les Blacks, pourvu que ça ne nous ferme pas la porte de la phase finale


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2014)

En fait, les Filles ont joué comme St-André aimerait voir jouer les Gars. 
Contre l'Australie, ça va moins rigoler et ç'en sera d'autant plus intéressant (mais je ne pourrai pas voir le match, flûte !)

Question buts, par contre, ça pèche.


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2014)

Bravo les filles ! :love:
Mais le plus dur reste à venir, même si le nul du Canada face à l'Angleterre  entraine l'élimination de l'épouvantail Néo-Zélandais.


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2014)

Dommage 
Mais merci pour le spectacle, et rendez-vous pour la petite finale. Il faut y croire ! C'est sur que prendre deux essais en cinq minutes casse le moral mais vous n'avez rien lâché. Les canadiennes étaient meilleures au large malheureusement.

Par contre j'ai des doutes sur l'arbitrage : il m'a semblé voir chez les rouges des passages à vide, et aucune réaction chez la dame en noir. Je bigle ou bien ?


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Dommage
> Mais merci pour le spectacle, et rendez-vous pour la petite finale. Il faut y croire ! C'est sur que prendre deux essais en cinq minutes casse le moral mais vous n'avez rien lâché. Les canadiennes étaient meilleures au large malheureusement.
> 
> Par contre j'ai des doutes sur l'arbitrage : il m'a semblé voir chez les rouges des passages à vide, et aucune réaction chez la dame en noir. Je bigle ou bien ?



Je trouve que l'arbitre en 1ere mi-temps a été gentille avec les Françaises, par exemple sur les mêlées enfoncées ou les percées canadiennes qui se terminaient par des pénalités pour la France. Globalement, il n'y a pas eu de fautes d'arbitrage il me semble.
Je suis content de voir que les filles ont créé un engouement pour le rugby. La plupart des gens que je connais ne suivent pas le rugby et se sont pourtant intéressés à cette CdM. Il faut espérer qu'il y aura des retombées pour le rugby féminin parce que pour le moment si une petite fille veut jouer au rugby pas facile de trouver un club, surtout dès qu'elles ont l'âge où les équipes ne sont plus mixtes.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Août 2014)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Je trouve que l'arbitre en 1ere mi-temps a été gentille avec les Françaises, par exemple sur les mêlées enfoncées ou les percées canadiennes qui se terminaient par des pénalités pour la France. Globalement, il n'y a pas eu de fautes d'arbitrage il me semble.



bof, carton jaune immerité + penalité accordée pour le placage sur une canadienne qui vous saute dans les bras. Que faire si ce n'est que l'attraper et l'accompagner au sol ?
(et je parle en connaissance de cause, ca m'est arrivé )

ensuite , sur un supposé plaquage a l'epaule (injustifié a mon avis, c'est dans le movement) au moment d'un coup de pied, l'arbitre accorde une penalité la ou est tombé le ballon, sauf qu'il a bien fait qq dizaines de m de plus en roulant. Re-penalité facile.

Y avais de quoi rester bien devant en premiere mi-temps.

Ensuite, les 2 essais des canadiennes sont fabuleux mais bon, on ne sait pas ce qui se serait passé dns un autre cas de figure.

Par contre, niveau jeu, beaux mauls portés des francaises mais c'est quand meme franchement limité comme tactique. Les Canadiennes developpaient un bien meilleur jeu de passe et de mouvement, tout en etant egalement puissantes en melee.
Un jeu plus complet au final.

voila pour mon analyse


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Août 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bof, carton jaune immerité + penalité accordée pour le placage sur une canadienne qui vous saute dans les bras. Que faire si ce n'est que l'attraper et l'accompagner au sol ?
> (et je parle en connaissance de cause, ca m'est arrivé )
> 
> ensuite , sur un supposé plaquage a l'epaule (injustifié a mon avis, c'est dans le movement) au moment d'un coup de pied, l'arbitre accorde une penalité la ou est tombé le ballon, sauf qu'il a bien fait qq dizaines de m de plus en roulant. Re-penalité facile.
> ...



Il y a quand même plaquage "dangereux" (j'ai mis les guillemets, hein) même si la plaqueuse n'avait pas vraiment le choix. Les plaquages hauts ne sont pas tous volontaires et pourtant il y a faute. Qu'est-ce qu'on aurait dit si c'était une Française qui s'était fait plaquer ?
Sinon, il n'y a pas eu de plaquage à l'épaule, mais la joueuse fait bien une obstruction. La pénalité me semble logique mais l'arbitre de touche aurait pu la signaler au bon endroit au lieu de laisser faire la joueuse canadienne. 
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'en début de match, les Canadiennes étaient dominatrices dans le jeu et en mêlée et n'obtenaient rien de la part de l'arbitre, voire étaient sanctionnées. Elles auraient aussi pu sortir une ou deux situations d'arbitrage injuste.
Mais, je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur l'analyse du jeu.


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

Je n'ai pas pu voir le match (ni celui de samedi, pour cause de petite semaine dans un trou de Hobbit) mais j'ai lu un commentaire de Sandrine Agricole qui semble avoir vendangé des coups de pied (les deux transformations). C'est ce que je craignais à la vue des deux premiers matchs : la faiblesse des buteuses était patente et cela limite les possibilités de victoire quand les enjeux montent et les scores se resserrent.

[Comme exemples : la pénalité raté de Halfpenny en demi-finale contre la France en CdM et celle, réussie, de Bernard Foley en finale du Super XV (_yeepeee !!!_) ; le contre-exemple étant la finale FRA-NZL où les buteurs néo-zélandais ont été en-dessous de tout...]


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2014)

Pas pu voir les matchs et le regrette vu ce que j'ai lu des résumés. 4 essais des bleues, 2 des vertes, merci mesdames ç'a du être un beau spectacle.
Seulement 2 chez Angleterre Canada. C'était bien quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2014)

Démarrage difficile pour Castres et Montpellier.Cela aurait pu être le cas pour Toulouse ....mais l'arbitre veillait.....

Je viens de tomber sur la dernière action.
Incroyable, Nyanga sur le dos, les deux pieds en l'air qui récupère le ballon dans le ruck oyonnaxien pour le renvoyer dans son camp  



 Hallucinant.... Décidément Oyonnax n'est pas considéré dans ce championnat


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2014)

après seulement 3 journées , plus d'équipes invaincues....
ca promet en bien ou en mal ?


----------



## Herogei (31 Août 2014)

Moi je dis que ça promet un championnat encore plus fou !
Pleins de surprises et des promus qui ont un niveau de plus en plus  élevé !
Perso quand on voit le match USO - SF d'hier , c'est juste magnifique ! 
Un gros niveau avec un pack oyonnaxien de haut niveau  !

Vive le top 14 et ce niveau qui monte  !


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2014)

En soi, ce n'est ni bon ni mauvais, seulement indécis. Et dans tous les cas, on trouvera quelque chose à raconter (on peut faire confiance aux journalistes pour alimenter la machine à discutailler )

Dans un autre genre, j'ai regardé le match NZE-AUS et c'était pas mal du tout. Un peu sévère pour les Aussies que je trouve en progrès malgré tout. Je ne comprends quand même pas pourquoi leur entraîneur ne fait pas jouer les joueurs à leurs meilleurs postes : la triplette Beale/Ashley-Cooper/Folau a fait des ravages en Super XV et là, il met Beale en 10 à la place de Toomua qui joue alors en 12... C'est ballot.
Enfin, il y a eu du jeu et du beau jeu, c'est une bonne chose.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2014)

pour les expats qui essaient parfois difficilement de se connecter aux divers stream rugby

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ternet/epbfmioobedknooiakdehepogalbgkng?hl=fr


----------



## Herogei (31 Août 2014)

A quoi cela sert Alan ? 
Merci


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2014)

À voir des sites interdits (censure) ou bloqués (problèmes de licences ou d'accords de diffusion).


----------



## Herogei (31 Août 2014)

Comme quoi , car cela m&#8217;intéresse beaucoup  !
Merci pour vos aides et vos retours !! 
trop sympa de partager tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

Herogei a dit:


> Comme quoi , car cela mintéresse beaucoup  !
> Merci pour vos aides et vos retours !!
> trop sympa de partager tout ça !



l'esprit rugby
et comme Canal est incapable de proposer une formule pour les expats , alors on se débrouille


----------



## Herogei (2 Septembre 2014)

Merci en tout cas je vais tester ça ! 

Mais sur quel site est ce utile car je vois pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2014)

Herogei a dit:


> Merci en tout cas je vais tester ça !
> 
> Mais sur quel site est ce utile car je vois pas ?



Surtout utile pour les expats


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Septembre 2014)

Et là je me demande : "supporter du SUA, c'est une bonne situation ?"


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Septembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et là je me demande : "supporter du SUA, c'est une bonne situation ?"


Bon, faut pas dramatiser.
Si la sanction de -10 points contre Bourgoin est maintenue, Agen nest plus relégable


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Septembre 2014)

c'est surtout soulant de lire partout : "OMG !!! SUA a perdu ses 3 premiers matchs !!! ils sont foutu !!!"

t'as beau essayer de passer outre, au bout d'un moment ca te travaille.

Et vu que je suis faible...


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas pu voir de match européen, ce week-end. Mais pour ceux qui aiment le rugby, je pense que le match AUS-NZL d'hier sera un vrai régal.
Du rythme, du talent (!!), de l'intensité, du suspense et, surtout, du jeu (pratiquement pas de jeu au pied).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu voir de match européen, ce week-end. Mais pour ceux qui aiment le rugby, je pense que le match AUS-NZL d'hier sera un vrai régal.
> Du rythme, du talent (!!), de l'intensité, du suspense et, surtout, du jeu (pratiquement pas de jeu au pied).



vu mon club , ASM , qui avec un brio légendaire , s'est une nouvelle fois auto détruit durant un match.... y'avait la place pour passer mais c'était sans compter sur la marque de fabrique maison breveté mais envié par personne....
de toutes façons l' arbitre veillait au cas où...
plus de droit à l'erreur pour une qualification déjà compromise


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2014)

Pour ceux qui veulent voir du rugby peinard, genre rugby à 7 joué à XV, le match USA-NZL est assez sympa. Il y a des essais. Et des pas vilains.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------

Pendant que j'y suis : début du tournoi des Four Nations en XIII.
Victoire difficile de l'Angleterre face aux Îles Samoa (beau match).
Victoire probante des Néo-Zélandais face aux Auxtraliens. Belle revanche après la déculottée en finale de la CdM. Très beau match.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent voir du rugby peinard, genre rugby à 7 joué à XV, le match USA-NZL est assez sympa. Il y a des essais. Et des pas vilains.



Jai vu Toulon-Grenoble
Beaucoup dessais là aussi, mais pas sympa pour un supporteur du FCG


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Jai vu Toulon-Grenoble
> Beaucoup dessais là aussi, mais pas sympa pour un supporteur du FCG



le retour du TOP 80.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2014)

Soirée streaming rugby..Putain heureusement que j'ai Chrome parce que Safari c'est la catastrophe
 A l'eau Safari 
Et moi au jack' s


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Soirée streaming rugby..Putain heureusement que j'ai Chrome parce que Safari c'est la catastrophe
> A l'eau Safari
> Et moi au jack' s


à 5 heures du mat l'heure d'aller se coucher ( je suis un matinal )
entre la tournée d'automne et le top14 je me suis régalé
le mac sollicité par le streaming n'a pas bronché , pas un souffle aucune chauffe  ( merci Chrome )
France Fidji ...on verra la suite mais toute victoire et bonne à prendre 
on était loin du niveau Angleterre NZ ...
Clermont  (et ses jeunes ..fidjiens) a pulvérisé Paris
Toulouse se porte bien merci
Sivivatu aussi 

Safari est au repos , suspendu sine die malgré une défense acharnée de Monsieur Moonwalker qui s'avoua toutefois vaincu sur une relance fulgurante de 100 metres aboutissant à un essai du bout de monde conclue par Chrome
ici Phnom Penh ,à vous les studios

carton rouge a l'Equipe 



made in France ? Merde in France


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2014)

J'ai bien aimé France-Australie. Du costaud et du jeu

Et l'essai de Thomas, à montrer dans les écoles, tout y est : Raffut, passage dans un trou de souris, cadrage-débordement, accélération le long de la ligne, et vas-y qu'une fois dans l'en-but je n'aplatis pas tout de suite mais je recentre vers les poteaux. Du grand art ! Mes respects


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2014)

Certes. Mais Fofana ne fait-il pas (un chouïa) obstruction, sur cet essai ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2014)

L'arbitre n'a rien dit, donc y'a rien eu


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2014)

Les commentateurs l'ont pudiquement tu aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Certes. Mais Fofana ne fait-il pas (un chouïa) obstruction, sur cet essai ?


pas vu d'obstruction mais bon , mes yeux ne peuvent plus voir le chouïa.....
en tout cas , les australiens n'ont rien dit non plus , et ils sont jeunes


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Les commentateurs l'ont pudiquement tu aussi...



Je crois plutôt qu'ils n'ont rien vu , de toutes façons ils sont toujours aussi nuls _'Oh la la la la' 'il faut marquer maintenant, c'est important'_, etc.


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2014)

Bon.
Les All Blacks ont eu un peu de chance vers la fin mais ils ont su la provoquer, aussi. Quand ils sont à 100%, les autres doivent être à 120%.Ça fatigue.

Avec Cotter les Écossais reprennent des couleurs.

Il faudrait quand même, un jour, prendre l'équipe argentine un peu plus au sérieux. Les Argentins ont très bien joué et les Français n'étaient pas dans le coup.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Bon.
> Les All Blacks ont eu un peu de chance vers la fin mais ils ont su la provoquer, aussi. Quand ils sont à 100%, les autres doivent être à 120%.Ça fatigue.
> 
> Avec Cotter les Écossais reprennent des couleurs.
> ...



c'était quand meme l'équipe 3 ou 4 des All Blacks
impressionnant quand même 
pour la France avec un cinq de devant faiblard et les 9/10eme des joueurs sans envie , qu'espérer de plus 
decevant


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2014)

J'aurais dit que c'était l'équipe première des AB ou pas loin : les trois Smiths, Julian Savea, Read, McCaw, Kaino, SBW, Coles, Whitelock, Retallick etc. ce n'est pas de la seconde main ! 
Quand même, Aaron Smith, c'est un vrai plaisir de le voir jouer.

Côté XV de France, on est prêt à se donner contre l'Australie ou la Nlle-Zélande : il faudrait _enfin_ admettre que l'Argentine n'est pas dans le Four Nations pour rien. Quand on pense que Hernández n'a pas de club... Il est moins bon que par le passé mais tout de même.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2014)

belle soirée streaming  rugby ...merci Chrome ....ca va mal pour Castres et Montpellier 
Toulouse rechute 
bon match entre Toulon et L'ASM 
Nalaga annoncé à Toulon histoire de gâcher Noël aux Clermontois 
ca va couiner dans les burons
place à la coupe d'Europe avec Barnes et Owens ( chacun leur tour ) pour Munster ASM 
autant dire que dans 15 jours la coupe d'Europe est terminée pour Cletmont ....
heureusement Toulon est imbattable cette année


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2014)

une bonne chose de faite pour Clermont qui devra attendre quand meme un peu pour faire la fête ..Le Munster va venir armé jusqu'aux dents pour batailler dimanche au Michelin
M'enfin, voir Paul O'Connell ( excellent joueur au demeurant ) manger le gazon toute la partie hier fut un grand moment...( justifiant de finir la bouteille de Jack's )



http://youtu.be/hiU1DSW7nqs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2014)

Le Top14 nouveau paradis fiscal..les stars affluent malgré # Salary Cup
on va pas se plaindre surtout moi , c'est pas mon pognon:
Carter et Ma'a Nonu ,Aslhey Cooper et surement d'autres... n'auront peut être pas l'occasion d'utiliser Plans pour savoir ou se trouve Castres...bon dernier des derniers et qui plonge vers la ProD2 ( de là a ce qu'on reparle d'un Top16... y'a pas loin )Méfiant, Carter a viré son iPhone pour un Galaxy 5 ( on ne sait jamais , autant utiliser Maps )
Toulon champion d'automne , on attends les tee shirt 2014 
Jacky fait la nique à Mourad en faisant la une avec Carter
Vexé Mourad nique l'ASM en lui piquant Nalaga aprés avoir accusé à demi mots ( pas con le mec ) avec l'aide des journalistes de l'Epique Equipe, cette même ASM d'être responsable de la suspension de super Alain Delon Armitage ..
on se marre , c'est ça l'esprit rugby
l'année 2015 s'annonce mouvementée comme l'utilisation de Yosemite
à suivre sur Safari quand il arrivera à charger les pages...
Apple sponsor officiel du Flop 14....


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2014)

A Bayonne on gagne pas toujours, mais on rigole bien 

Merci Pottoka !!! :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]lVsuIi3N4aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2015)

Qu'il est loin mon pays, qu'il est loin
Parfois au fond de moi se raniment
L'eau verte du canal du Midi
Et la brique rouge des Minimes
Ô mon païs, ô Toulouse...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2015)

/note : ne pas oublier de regarder France - Ecosse au SdF


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2015)

Et surtout ne pas hurler 'allez les bleus' sauf si tu es scotophile.


J'ai bien dit scotophile.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2015)

Les Français sont encore une fois pas désagréables mais guère inspirés pour le moment (mi-temps).


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Et surtout ne pas hurler 'allez les bleus' sauf si tu es scotophile.
> 
> 
> J'ai bien dit scotophile.



Je te rappelle qu'un scotome est un trou noir.
Mais chacun ses philies, hein.

Sinon, ils ont du mal à le marquer leur essai, les français, même à 15 contre 14...


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2015)

C'est le stagiaire de BFM© qui est à la réalisation sur France2 ?  pitain, nullach'.
Et si les français jouent toutes leurs deuxièmes comme ça, je les vois mal barrés pour la suite...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2015)

Match laborieux.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2015)

Et pendant ce temps-la les miss faisaient un carton  . Je sais ce que je regarderai la prochaine fois 
Compte-rendu sur le site de la FFR : deux lignes et deux scores différents. Bravo les filles, aux ch... les machos de mUrde :mooning:.


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2015)

Plus anecdotique, ce que je trouve assez amusant, ce sont les efforts des joueurs étrangers pour chanter la Marseillaise. 
On voyait Rory Kockott bien s'appliquer (surtout en ces temps de ferveur nationale et républicaine).

Pour le reste, le match a été assez ennuyeux. J'ai arrêté de le regarder en milieu de seconde mi-temps, lassé du piètre jeu proposé. Je ne sais pas si, un jour, le _French flair_ a réellement existé, mais actuellement il est aux abonnés absents.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2015)

Il y a des victoires décourageantes (la semaine dernière) et des défaites encourageantes (ce soir).

Le XV de France a enfin montré du caractère face au jeu calculateur [et peu intéressant, à mon goût] des des Irlandais.
Et malgré des ratés agaçants (les sautées vendangées par Lopez, cinq points perdus par le même, ainsi qu'une pénaltouche ratée...) il y a enfin eu une réaction, de l'impact, de la volonté de jouer. Cette fois-ci, au moins, j'ai eu envie de regarder le match jusqu'au bout.

Quant aux Anglais, ils ont bien profité des bêtises des Italiens. Lesquels ne ferment pas le jeu. Sympa.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2015)

Mieux que l'autre jour, mais ça fait quand même une défaite de rang.


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2015)

Et une défaite de plus. Je n'ai pas pu en voir grand-chose (sinon l'essai français) mais je n'ai pas loupé grand-chose non plus semble-t-il.

En ce moment, il y a deux poules dans le VI Nations et la France est clairement dans la poule inférieure (SCO-ITA-FRA).
Du côté féminin, le XV de France est nettement plus en forme. Mais on n'en parle pas beaucoup.

À part ça, dans l'hémisphère Sud, le Super XV a repris et c'est bien sympa. La victoire des Chiefs sur les Crusaders est un régal (technique, vitesse, puissance, goût du jeu, tout y est).


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2015)

Très beau match. Deux équipes très plaisantes. De l'impact, du jeu varié. Un score un peu sévère néanmoins. Un beau Irlande - Angleterre.

La France… c'est chronique d'un désastre annoncé. En bonus, la déclaration de pré-conférence de presse de Jo Maso. Hallucinant.


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mars 2015)

Tout à fait d'accord, plus nous rencontrons d'équipes moins nous produisons de jeu. Merci à nos avants car eux seuls semblent travailler.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2015)

Pitin, quel crunch hier !!! M'en fous du score, mais quel spectacle 

En revanche, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















  pour France 2 et la coupure du match 45" avant la fin, pour passer de la pub et embrayer sur le JT. Ces qq secondes ont été repassées après le JT et avant la météo. Y a des baffes qui se perdent.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2015)

Oui. C'était du beau rugby. L'Angleterre m'aura régalé durant ce tournois. L'Irlande vainqueur logique sur l'ensemble de leurs prestations.

La France… elle aura finit en faire-valoir des rosbifs. Rien que pour ça, il faudrait pendre Saint-André par les pieds sous les poteaux.


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2015)

Le tableau final du tournoi souligne assez bien la scission entre les trois équipes de têtes et les trois équipes de queue.
En quelques années, la France a baissé nettement d'un cran (ou deux). Il est possible qu'avec un peu de chance elle fasse encore de la résistance à la Coupe du Monde mais ça va être duraille.

Pour les fans du XV de France, tout espoir n'est cependant pas perdu : les Gallois étaient au fond du trou il y a ving ans et ils sont de nouveau au sommet (européen).


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les fans du XV de France, tout espoir n'est cependant pas perdu : les Gallois étaient au fond du trou il y a ving ans et ils sont de nouveau au sommet (européen).



Vingt ans c'est une génération, va falloir attendre qu'ils se reproduisent...


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2015)

Ce qui est dommage c'est que j'ai complètement oublié de regarder le match... 

Par ailleurs, ça me fait tout drôle de dire ça mais, pour ce que j'en ai vu, le XV de la Rose est vraiment la plus séduisante des équipes européennes depuis quelques années : puissante, talentueuse et avec un goût certain pour le jeu [cruel miroir inversé du XV de France...] Au contraire, je trouve le XV irlandais assez navrant : il gagne donc tant mieux pour lui, mais avec un jeu que je trouve rasoir au possible. Entre les deux : le pays de Galles.
Les Italiens progressent cahin-caha. Quant aux malheureux Écossais, ils ne sont pas bien payés de leurs éfforts.

Pendant que j'y suis, je recommande le beau match des Waratahs contre les Brumbies, avec le retour en forme d'Israël Folau et Kurtley Beale qui donne le tournis. Les Waratahs retrouvent la pêche, il y a du jeu (parfois un peu n'importe quoi...) et des mouvements superbes. Dans un autre genre, le match des Sharks contre les Chiefs : trois cartons rouges... C'est quand même assez rare. Et je crains qu'il y ait des conséquences pour Du Plessis et Steyn [plaquage cathédrale façons Rugby League sur Aaron Cruden, vraiment dangereux]. Le match comme on ne les aime pas trop.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2015)

N’ayant pas beaucoup suivi l’actu rugbystique dernièrement…

Y aura-t-il un ou des test match(s) du XV de France avant la Coupe du monde ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2015)

Que pensez vous de l'équipe d'Oyonnax ?


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2015)

Rien.


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que pensez vous de l'équipe d'Oyonnax ?





bompi a dit:


> Rien.



Pas plus, mais pas moins non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2015)

Après le Racing et le Stade Français, Clermont s’ajoute aux victimes de l' US Oyonnax qui s'est imposé (11-10) à Marcel-Michelin .Je pense que cela lès rend crédible pour  la qualification en phase finale .


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2015)

Je n'ai guère suivi le Top 14 (pas davantage la Coupe d'Europe, de fait).


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2015)

Vainqueur du Racing Metro 92 (21-16), Oyonnax est bien parti pour s'inviter en phase finale.


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2015)

Bon. La coupe du monde a donc démarré avec une cérémonie ridicule et pompeuse (normale) et une victoire du pays hôte sans trembler.

Pour aujourd'hui : bonne victoire de la Géorgie qui a bien joué son match.

Mais le vrai premier frisson c'est la victoire du Japon sur l'Afrique du Sud. Victoire vraiment méritée par une équipe qui ne s'est pas contentée de défendre et a joué à fond sa chance, avec talent.
L'Afrique du Sud n'est pas bien en forme et n'a pas réussi à jouer avec constance et a cru que sa méthode bourrin habituelle suffirait [et on a quand même eu l'impression pendant 65 minutes qu'il leur suffisait d'accélérer pour planter un essai de plus]. Habana n'a pas eu un vrai ballon et Mvovo en a peu touché.
Bref : ça leur apprendra !
Les Nippons ont eu du culot et c'est bien sympa que cela ait payé.
Le match JPN-SCO va être de première importance.


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2015)

Ca fait un quart d'heure que je regarde France-Italie, ben c'est pas la joie: du pick-and-go, du brouillon indigne d'un niveau de CdM, et quelques actions construites mais rien de fulgurant. Globalement ça bourrine mais rien d'étonnant depuis que les 3/4 ont des gabarits de première ligne
Ah, pile au moment où l'EdF plante un essai, du coup j'apprends qu'applatir le ballon contre la protection du poteau, donc devant la ligne, c'est comme si tu avais applati derrière.
Bon la France va gagner, mais je ne vais pas fêter ça à la bière.


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2015)

Disons que le XV de France a fait un match sérieux, avec moins d'erreurs que d'habitude mais avec un peu trop de déconcentration.
Lors d'un premier match de CdM, ce n'est pas non plus la peine de jouer comme des dieux : il faut pouvoir durer toute la compétition.

Ceci étant, je me dis que :
a) c'est peut-être ainsi que le XV de France peut être champion du monde (en jouant avec une certaine constance, avec une défense plutôt solide)
b) son jeu est digne de celui du XV anglais d'il y a quelques années : vraiment pas marrant ; c'est quand même un peu navrant de trouver le jeu anglais plus plaisant que le jeu français !


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> c'est peut-être ainsi que le XV de France peut être champion du monde





bompi a dit:


> avec un peu trop de déconcentration


Il y a contradiction, non ?

C'est un des reproches que je leur fais : confondre 'lever le pied juste ce qu'il faut, pour durer' et 'prendre à la légère pour se ménager' face à des équipes a priori, mais a priori seulement, plus faibles. J'ai pu regarder seulement les 25 dernières minutes et dans ce court espace de temps l'EdF a bien failli se faire prendre par la patrouille (mes hommages à R. Couderc et P. Albaladejo ) plus d'une fois.

Il n'y a pas que l'Irlande, en face.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que le XV de France a fait un match sérieux, avec moins d'erreurs que d'habitude mais avec un peu trop de déconcentration.


Le défaut de concentration n'est-il pas le principal défaut des français ? Leurs adversaires le savent, c'est là dessus qu'ils les "travaillent", une fois acquise ça déroule et nos compatriotes pédalent dans la semoule.


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2015)

Pour la déconcentration, c'est, disons le problème de la compétition : on est parti pour (au mieux) sept matchs en quelques semaines et il faut absolument se préserver pour pouvoir durer. Il faut donc savoir se ménager sans perdre le fil. Exactement l'erreur des Sud-Africains qui ont cru pouvoir gérer et ont raté leur coup (sans compter qu'ils n'ont pas trop le moral en ce moment). Les Français y sont mieux parvenus, malgré tout.

Mais jusqu'au mitan de la seconde mi-temps, les joueurs ont été sérieux dès l'entame du match et n'ont pas fait beaucoup de fautes : il y a du progrès [il y a peu, le XV de France mettait vingt minutes avant de se mettre en action].

Reste que c'est vraiment tristounet. D'autant que Huget s'est blessé, que Fofana n'est pas encore au top. Donc on risque de voir du rugby de bûcheron, quoi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2015)

Force est de constater que la France a été heureuse de rencontrer l'Italie, et non l'Argentine ou... le Japon !


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2015)

La France est effectivement tombée dans une poule à sa portée et devrait finir seconde sans trop forcer.
Pour l'Afrique du Sud, ça va être intéressant, contre les Samoans et les Écossais.

Mais j'attends avec impatience AUS-ENG : ça pourrait être un beau match.

Quand aux Argentins : ce n'était donc pas encore pour cette fois-ci. Les Blacks ne sont pas encore à 100%, eux non plus.


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> La France est effectivement tombée dans une poule à sa portée et devrait finir seconde sans trop forcer


Pour Fabien Galthié, elle y est déjà en quart (Rance2 ce soir). Sauf que quand je vois le Japon taper les boks et les pumas accrocher les blacks, je trouve que les milieux autorisés devraient s'autoriser à penser que ce n'est pas forcément dans la poche, la glorieuse incertitude du sport, toussa. Surtout quand les mêmes milieux autorisés rabachent que l'EdF peut être championne sur un coup de génie. Pourquoi serait-elle la seule a pouvoir en sortir un ?

Mais d'accord avec toi, la poule est à sa portée


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2015)

Si on regarde les résultats depuis quelques années, on voit que l'Argentine à son meilleur est dure à battre. Les Boks l'ont d'ailleurs bien senti il y a quelques semaines ; lors de la précédente CdM, les Argentins, en quart, avaient _aussi_ inscrit le premier essai et embêté les Blacks quelques temps. Mais ils étaient un peu moins forts qu'aujourd'hui (les Argentins) tandis que les Blacks l'étaient davantage [je ne les vois pas prendre un troisième titre ; je vois plutôt les Anglais et (éventuellement) les Aussies, pour peu qu'ils gagnent en constance].

Quant aux Japonais, j'ai regardé quelques matchs de préparation et on voit bien qu'ils progressent ; ils sont d'ailleurs devant l'Italie au classement IRB (classement d'avant la CdM).

Pour revenir à la Poule D : le Canada vient de perdre (et durement) 9 matchs sur les dix derniers ; le Canada et la Roumanie n'ont plus battu la France depuis l'ère professionnelle. On peut légitimement penser qu'après avoir vu l'Afrique du Sud se prendre les pieds dans l'herbe verte d'Albion, le XV de France ne va pas faire la même bêtise.


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2015)

Bravo au Japon, j'ai vu la seconde mi-temps. Quelque soit le sport ce sont des gens qui vont toujours au bout, quelque soit leur niveau.
Assez bon début de l'Angleterre devant un étonnant pack fidjéen, une France moyenne, un Nouvelle Zélande moyenne aussi ...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Septembre 2015)

J'attends avec impatience l'élimination de la France pour ne plus voir la gueule de PSA.


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience l'élimination de la France pour ne plus voir la gueule de PSA.



On a acheté une 208, c'est pas si moche que ça ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience l'élimination de la France pour ne plus voir la gueule de PSA.



Tu préfères une "Jetta diesel" ?


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience l'élimination de la France pour ne plus voir la gueule de PSA.


Sa tête n'est pas pire qu'une autre. Ses plans de jeux, par contre...
Tu mises sur un exploit de la Roumanie ?

À part ça, demain on aura peut-être la chance d'avoir deux matchs intéressants :
- AUS-FIJ : pour du spectaculaire, avec des gens qui savent se faire des passes et qui aiment le jeu [ça ne va pas rigoler pour les Fidjiens : Pockock et Hooper sont tous les deux sur le terrain...]
- SCO-JPN : ça pourrait être la première victoire des Nippons contre les Écossais ; ça pourrait être aussi une sévère déculottée parce qu'ils ont dû être en surrégime pendant tout le match contres les Gazelles. Bref : suspense.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Sa tête n'est pas pire qu'une autre. Ses plans de jeux, par contre...
> Tu mises sur un exploit de la Roumanie ?



Quand je le vois en conférence de presse je me dis : mais que fait Noël Godin ?

Non, je me désespère en attendant les quarts.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Septembre 2015)

benmerdalors ils produisent du jeu les jap !! Mi-temps 12 à 7 pour l'Ecosse

Edit : Bon dommage.. ils craquent complétement en 2ème...


----------



## melaure (23 Septembre 2015)

Yep dommage, mais bon ils ne peuvent pas être au top tout le temps. Ils sont crevés après l'Afrique du Sud 

Quand la France gagne contre un gros, en général le match d'après est mort ...


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2015)

Là, pour l'instant, la France peine contre un petit...


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Là, pour l'instant, la France peine contre un petit...



Oui c'est pas ça pour affronter l'Irlande. Bon on se prépare aux Blacks en quart ?


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2015)

Disons que ce quart de finale est assez probable. Mais, étant pour les Blacks, ça m'agacerait de voir encore une fois les Français les battre...
(je ne trouve pas les Blacks en très grande forme en ce moment)


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2015)

La dernière fois ce sont les blacks qui ont vaincu ...


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2015)

Disons que l'habitude des Français est de perdre leurs finales de CdM, de perdre contre les Blacks en phase de poules et de les battre en quart-de-finale ou en demi-finale. 

Si les Français battent les Blacks, d'aucuns devront supporter PSA pendant encore quelques jours...


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2015)

L'ambiance est à l'euphorie on dirait… c'est beau de rêver…


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> L'ambiance est à l'euphorie on dirait… c'est beau de rêver…


Apparemment (je n'ai pas vérifié) c'est la première fois que le XV de France enchaîne quatre victoires de suite depuis que PSA en a la charge...
De quoi être optimiste, non ?


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment (je n'ai pas vérifié) c'est la première fois que le XV de France enchaîne quatre victoires de suite depuis que PSA en a la charge...
> De quoi être optimiste, non ?



Un collègue me disait surtout que c'est la première fois qu'ils arrivent en CdM dans la défaite (4 ans de galère) alors que lors des autres éditions, ils arrivaient pour gagner le titre après de bons 5/6 nations ...


----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> De quoi être optimiste, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> De quoi être optimiste, non ?


Non.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non.


Quel grincheux... 

Histoire de passer le temps, j'ai regardé le match des Blacks et, le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas forcé. Genre match d'entraînement où on essaye de ne pas se blesser. Pour autant, je les trouve vraiment maladroits, ces derniers temps et, connaissant leur talent individuel, c'est (je trouve) le signe d'un collectif mal rodé.
Je vous le dis : ils vont encore perdre en quarts contre la France, juste pour énerver *Moonwalker*...  (et m'énerver aussi, malheureusement).


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2015)

Oui je d'accord, j'ai vu la seconde mi-temps, ils étaient loin d'être parfait ces blacks, sinon ils faisaient 100 points. Du coup les namibiens n'ont pas eu l'air ridicules avec même un essai !

Par contre incroyable le nombre d'essais non transformés par les blacks ...  Il y a un sacré déchet là !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2015)

Bah! Avec un jeu médiocre, on pense que les Français peuvent aller loin. Pourquoi pas les autres également ?

Les grosses équipes sont généralement empruntées dans les phases de poule. Question de préparation. C'est le mois prochain qu'il faudra être affuté. Pour l'instant, il s'agit de gagner les matchs, ou plutôt de ne pas les perdre.

Et puis, j'ai une théorie sur ce genre de tournois, quelque soit le sport : une équipe ne fait qu'un grand match. Celui où tout se déroule selon le plan de jeu, où chacun excelle dans son rôle, où l'équipe semble marcher sur l'eau, où elle va exprimer son potentiel à son maximum. A cela s'ajoutent les matchs plus quelconques, que l'on gagne plus laborieusement et parfois même un vrai mauvais match où tout va de travers. L'important est de faire coïncider le match parfait avec le moment le plus favorable du tournois. Il est aussi possible que ce moment n'arrive jamais et qu'on se fasse sortir.

Le problème avec l'équipe de France, c'est qu'elle n'a rien montré de valable depuis quatre ans. Alors c'est quoi le potentiel de ce groupe ? Peut-être était-elle déjà à son maximum l'autre jour contre l'Italie.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2015)

Certes, mais c'est aussi dans ce genre de tournoi qu'une mayonnaise peut (enfin) prendre.
Les joueurs du XV de France sont de bons joueurs, voire très bons. C'est le collectif qui pèche, c'est assez clair. Mais l'enchaînement de victoires peut aussi donner le coup de pouce qui a manqué à l'équipe.
Récemment, on a eu le cas avec les Gallois. En 2013, les Français les recevaient à Paris : contre toute attente, après avoir perdu huit matchs de suite, les Gallois nous ont battu et ont gagné le tournoi.

Un peu comme, ces derniers temps, les SpringBoks. Ils ont d'excellents joueurs à tous les postes mais le collectif ne suit pas. Si la mésaventure contre les Japonais porte de bons fruits, ils peuvent aussi bien devenir imbattables. En 2007, ils ont été champions après un Tri-Nations presqu'aussi mauvais que cette année.


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, j'ai une théorie sur ce genre de tournois, quelque soit le sport : une équipe ne fait qu'un grand match. Celui où tout se déroule selon le plan de jeu, où chacun excelle dans son rôle, où l'équipe semble marcher sur l'eau, où elle va exprimer son potentiel à son maximum. A cela s'ajoutent les matchs plus quelconques, que l'on gagne plus laborieusement et parfois même un vrai mauvais match où tout va de travers. L'important est de faire coïncider le match parfait avec le moment le plus favorable du tournois. Il est aussi possible que ce moment n'arrive jamais et qu'on se fasse sortir.


Je crois, du moins je suppose (ça reste à confirmer note), que ce que tu décris là s’appelle "l'incertitude du sport"…


----------



## Mboum (25 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Les joueurs du XV de France sont de bons joueurs, voire très bons. C'est le collectif qui pèche, c'est assez clair. ..



Bonjour,

ce n'est pas nouveau en ce qui concerne les équipes nationales en France, il y a un très bon jeu en club mais dès qu'il s'agit des équipes nationales, cela ne fonctionne pas et ceci est aussi symptomatique dans les autres disciplines, ce problème ne vient ni des joueurs ni des entraineurs mais de la façon dont on envisage et organise ces équipes nationales, mais personne ne veut le voir, alors parfois cela marche, au petit bonheur la chance, et puis quand c'est la catastrophe de nouveau, on remercie a grand bruit l'entraineur et l'on recommence les sottises.

Cordialement.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2015)

Pour vous mettre d'accord, chers amateurs de rugby...


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ce n'est pas nouveau en ce qui concerne les équipes nationales en France, il y a un très bon jeu en club mais dès qu'il s'agit des équipes nationales, cela ne fonctionne pas et ceci est aussi symptomatique dans les autres disciplines, ce problème ne vient ni des joueurs ni des entraineurs mais de la façon dont on envisage et organise ces équipes nationales, mais personne ne veut le voir, alors parfois cela marche, au petit bonheur la chance, et puis quand c'est la catastrophe de nouveau, on remercie a grand bruit l'entraineur et l'on recommence les sottises.
> 
> Cordialement.


Généralité assez osée. Au vu des résultats, sur les 30 dernières années, de divers sports sollectifs (foot, basket, handball et bientôt volley ?)

Certes on reste toujours sur la dernière déception, pour oublier les bons résultats.
Par exemple, on peut se dire qu'on n'est pas bons en basket pour avoir perdu une demi-finale contre l'Espagne. Mais c'est oublier qu'on était le champion précédent et que les équipes nationales de basket réussissent à atteindre les podiums.
En hand, on est passé du niveau zéro à plusieurs titres olympiques et mondiaux. Il y a pire.

Alors, certes, le XV de France est en panne depuis la dernière CdM, mais il vaut mieux éviter de trop reporter ça sur les autres sports.

À part ça, je pense que pour se débarrasser de la France, il faut qu'elle batte l'Irlande pour affronter l'Argentine en quarts.


----------



## Mboum (25 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Généralité assez osée.



Bonjour,

non justement, votre constat le prouve, l'on se base sur des "générations spontanées" et non sur la durée et la constance,
de plus, cette inhabilité a vouloir faire venir des joueurs qui sont "très forts", mais quand ils arrivent en selection nationale sont lessivés car étant les "stars" ont leur demande beaucoup, puis de la, on organise tout le jeu en fonction d'eux, l'esprit d'équipe se place et se concentre sur ces points forts, même inconsciemment, et comme ils ne peuvent pas ou plus et que le jeu s'organise autour d'eux, soit cela passe "dans les bons jours", soit cela explose au même niveau qu'une équipe d'amateurs du dimanche, il n'y a aucune constance, cela ne tient pas plus de 2 jeux a l'affilés.

Cordialement.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> <...>
> non justement, votre constat le prouve, l'on se base sur des "générations spontanées" et non sur la durée et la constance,
> <...>


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je disais : le "on" correspondait au public, lecteur de L'Équipe ou des pages sports des quotidiens, qui râle beaucoup et a une mémoire très sélective. Donc pas le même "on" que toi.

[[Par ailleurs, l'emploi de "inhabilité" me semble impropre, non ?]]


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2015)

Galles-Angleterre : Ben je viens de voir un beau match de vrai rugby comme j'aime . Ca pousse autant que ça ouvre, ça n'en lâche pas une, bref j'en connais qui ont du souci à se faire si par miracle ils se retrouvent face à la rose ou au poireau .


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2015)

C'est étonnant comme les Anglais ont laissé passer leur chance. Je me demande souvent quel est l'intérêt de changer de demi de mêlée et encore davantage aujourd'hui (Youngs me semblait encore fringant). Burgess est sorti apparemment frais comme un gardon. Drôle de coaching de Lancaster.

Côté gallois, on peut dire qu'ils n'ont vraiment rien lâché et leur essai est magnifique (du regroupement à la conclusion en passant par une belle sautée). Halfpenny absent, Biggar a été parfait au but.

Un très beau match qui, malheureusement, remplit les infirmeries.

Je me demande ce que ça va donner contre l'Australie : deux matchs palpitants en perspective.


----------



## momo-fr (27 Septembre 2015)

Un très joli final ce match !! C'est marrant comme on sentait que ça allait basculer, même les anglais le sentaient et ils ont fait ce qu'il fallait pour… va comprendre Charles… suicidaire (du coaching à la cohésion en défense). Jouer la touche alors qu'ils pouvaient finir à égalité, ça montre dans quel esprit ils évoluent, un bel esprit de conquête… mais un gros manque de lucidité et d'expérience.


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2015)

Oui tout à fait, c'était un beau match, avec une fin qui nous plait bien sur !!! Reste à l'Australie de faire la couche de lustrage !

Sinon Ecosse USA c'était pas mal aussi, avec un score suprise à la mi-temps. Puis les écossais on déroulé 

Australie Uruguay était trop disproportionné, et les roumains n'ont pas été ridicules face aux Irlandais, même si c'est pas le même niveau.

Un bon WE de rugby, et bravo aux commentateurs de Sky. Comme en F1 ils supplantent largement les miséreux qui commentent en France ...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2015)

Sus aux anglois


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2015)

Les Anglais peuvent être agaçants mais force est de constater que leur jeu est devenu plaisant à regarder. Le match Galles-Angleterre était le meilleur match que j'ai vu, avec AFS-JAP qui était bien dramatique à souhait.

Mais je suis à fond derrière les Wallabies !

Pour autant, je vois ce scénario : l'Angleterre bat l'Australie et se qualifie. Les Australiens battent le Pays de Galles à l'arraché et se qualifient. En espérant me tromper.

À part ça, il y a des choses intéressantes ce week-end. Entre autres, les matchs de cet après-midi où tout est assez ouvert. Je ne sais pas quel est l'état de forme des Nippons mais battre les Samoans puis les Étazuniens leur est possible (difficile mais possible). Ils pourraient ainsi être en quart.
Et de l'autre côté, cet après-midi je serai virtuellement en kilt avec un verre de _pure malt _à soutenir les Écossais ! S'ils battent l'Afrique du Sud, ils l'éliminent quasiment et se qualifient du même coup. Et le XV écossais est vraiment plaisant à suivre.

À part ça (bis), les Français jouent de mieux en lieux (c'est fou, il y a même des moments où ils se font plusieurs passes à la suite) et les Blacks n'y sont pas (c'était déjà le cas lors du Rugby Championship). Donc la France est presque () en demi-finale. J'en vois un contrarié...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2015)

Victoire méritée des australiens, impressionnants !

Regrets pour l'Angleterre, éjectée de "son" championnat avant les quarts !

Très beau match !


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2015)

Les Anglais ont joué deux des plus beaux matchs de poule et les ont perdus. 
Autant contre le Pays de Galles ils pouvaient avoir des regrets, autant ce soir c'était vraiment très costaud côté australien. 
La sélection de Burgess n'aura pas amené grand-chose (et il a de la chance de ne pas avoir pris de carton). Les treizistes du Sud ont un meilleur rendement.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Octobre 2015)

Bon, les robeefs sont dans les choux… un de moins sur la route des All Blacks…


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2015)

Les Aussies ont été performants et relativement sages. Pas de geste inutile ou de risque inconsidéré [d'où un gars qui botte bien et assure ses gestes (Foley) qu'un autre, capable de trucs fous et de cagades pénibles (Quade-Cooper)].
Dommage que Folau ne soit pas encore au top. Mais je ne boude pas mon plaisir.

Le match Tonga-Argentine était bien sympa, avec du jeu de part et d'autre.
Quant à l'Irlande, j'espérais que les Italiens réaliseraient l'exploit. Mais non (déception).


----------



## momo-fr (4 Octobre 2015)

Arf, reste à espérer que les français fassent un exploit face aux irlandais…


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2015)

Oui décu pour les Italiens, ce n'était pas loin pourtant ...

Après pour les anglais, le match était très bien mais il est clair qu'on est toujours pour l'équipe en face, rivalité oblige  Et une grosse déception forgera une nouvelle génération ...

Pour l'écosse pas de miracle malheureusement, moi aussi j'avais ma tenue écossaise, mais non c'est pas passé !

Un grand chapeau aux géorgiens qui ont été très loin d'être ridicule face aux blacks. Le Japon lui s'est fait sa deuxième victoire, mais ne passera pas en quart. Ils ont quand même déjà fait tant de progrès. Ce sera intéressant en 2019 chez eux.

Bref un bon WE de sport. Ca nous change des pleurnicheries du sport que vous savez ...


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2015)

Les Blacks sont très loin d'être convainquants : beaucoup de maladresses et d'imprécisions. Cela a commencé avec le Rugby Championship (même s'ils n'ont perdu qu'un match sur 3+1) et cela continue alors qu'ils avaient prévu de s'y mettre vraiment contre les Géorgiens. Lesquels sont décidéments solides.

Pour revenir sur le match des Anglais, on peut considérer qu'il leur a manqué le petit coup de pouce qui force le destin. Mais en face les Australiens ont vraiment montré de quoi ils étaient capables, tant pour l'organisation que pour le défi physique.
Néanmoins j'ai été surpris de l'entrée calamiteuse de Phipps (passes dans les chaussettes ou dans le vide...)
Le pauvre Lancaster avait l'air hagard. Et pourtant, il a donné des couleurs à un rugby jusqu'ici rasoir au possible.

[[Je plains doublement les Anglais qui vivent en France et n'ont pas de VPN : ils ont dû, en plus de deux défaites déprimantes, supporter les commentaires indigents de Christian Jeanpierre. Il ne s'est pas amélioré, en quatre ans. Et son alter ego qui commente les matchs avec Th.Lacroix, qui ne fait pas le moindre effort pour prononcer les noms des joueurs; Groumpf.]]


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> [[Je plains doublement les Anglais qui vivent en France et n'ont pas de VPN : ils ont dû, en plus de deux défaites déprimantes, supporter les commentaires indigents de Christian Jeanpierre. Il ne s'est pas amélioré, en quatre ans. Et son alter ego qui commente les matchs avec Th.Lacroix, qui ne fait pas le moindre effort pour prononcer les noms des joueurs; Groumpf.]]



Une raison supplémentaire de les plaindre :

_Les mauvaises nouvelles s'enchaînent pour le XV de la Rose. Après sa défaite contre l'Australie synonyme d'élimination du Mondial, c'est un nouveau coup de massue qui vient de tomber sur l'Angleterre. World Rugby annonce ce lundi avoir ouvert une enquête contre les Anglais pour une possible «rupture du protocole de communication durant un match». «Le protocole interdit certains comportements les jours de matches, les coachs ne peuvent pas approcher les officiels du match pendant la durée de la rencontre, ou pendant la mi-temps.» explique World Rugby dans son communiqué. Le staff anglais aurait approché l'équipe arbitrale lors du match contre les Wallabies._
©LE FIGARO


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2015)

Les rugbymans anglais dévastés par leur élimination :






(via Le Monde)​


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2015)

Pas la fin du monde non plus.

J'en retiens un beau match de Rugby.

Petit à petit on en vient enfin aux choses sérieuses.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2015)

Résumons : le XV d'Irlande est en pleine forme (et je déteste son jeu systématique sans aucune imagination). Le XV de France ne sait pas enchaîner plus de cinq temps de jeu (ni trois passes sans en-avant).

Ça promet pour les quarts de finale.

Je crains fort de voir le XV de France battre les Blacks (une sorte de syndrome des quarts à Cardiff ) et malheureusement l'Argentine ne résistera pas aux verts. Pfff...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2015)

Zéro pointé !
Bravo l'Irlande !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2015)

Bah! Une coupe du monde sans un match de la France contre les All Blacks ce n'est pas une coupe du monde. 

Solides Irlandais. Valeureux. Durs à la tâche.

Faillite du système PSA, le fossoyeur du rugby français.

Plus qu'un match à tenir.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2015)

Le pire est qu'on peut le gagner, ce match (et perdre le suivant, comme souvent).

Dans le genre match dense, celui des Gallois face aux Australiens était pas mal. Difficile de gagner un match quand on ne marque aucun point à 15 contre 13...
Les Gallois peuvent peut-être battre les Sud-Africains (mais ça ne va pas être simple).
Mais pour les Écossais, je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient s'en sortir.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2015)

Quant à PSA, certes son bilan est, jusqu'ici, assez miteux. Mais je pense que les problèmes ont commencé dès l'époque de Lièvremont.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2015)

Non. PSA est un cave et il a monté une équipe de caves.

Michalack est fini depuis longtemps. Y'a que Saint-André et lui pour ne pas le savoir. De toute façon, ce mec s'écroule dans les matchs importants.

Parra est du même bois pourri ; j'y ai cru l'espace d'un match du tournoi à ce mec, pas plus.

Le pire en regardant ce match, c'est que j'ai vu des joueurs avec un potentiel pour faire des belles choses, ou au moins les tenter, mais c'était comme s'ils avaient des chaines aux pieds ou un verrou mental qui inhibait toute initiative.

Leur seule chance contre les Blacks est d'enfermer PSA et son staff à l'hôtel, jeter la clef dans un égout et de se prendre en main eux-mêmes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Leur seule chance contre les Blacks est d'enfermer PSA et son staff à l'hôtel, jeter la clef dans un égout et de se prendre en main eux-mêmes.



Euh... tu fournis le car ?

Ceci dit, deux impressions d'un non-spécialiste :

 - défense confortablement assise dans des fauteuils attendant que le porteur du ballon adverse veuille bien présenter au guichet son bon de sortie
 - équipe à laquelle il faut vivement déconseiller les jeux de grattage : ils ne risquent pas de tirer souvent !


----------



## momo-fr (11 Octobre 2015)

Je n'ai pas bien compris la stratégie de l'équipe de France sur ce match… à mon avis on essaye d’enrhumer les Blacks avant de les rencontrer. Un fin stratège PSA… comme toujours.


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2015)

Bizarre, en tout cas ce n'était pas une grande équipe ... difficile de savoir qu'en penser. Non ils vont se faire toller par les Blacks et dans le 40 à 6 ...

Par contre le match d'après, Japon USA, était superbe. Mais franchement chacune de ces deux équipes a deux fois plus de niaque que les français ... c'était vivant dynamique des deux cotés. Bravo !!! Je souhaite vraiment aux japonais d'être encore plus fort en 2019 !


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2015)

Comme souvent, les Français peuvent sortir un match terrible la semaine prochaine (genre barbelés, plusieurs rouleaux).
Les Blacks sont bons, évidemment, mais pour le moment et depuis le Rugby Championship, pas exceptionnels : beaucoup de fautes de main, concentration aléatoire, mêlée déficiente, pertes de balle en touche, etc.
Si les deux demi de mêlées sont très forts, les demis d'ouverture sont moyens. Carter a retrouvé un certain niveau (qu'on aimerait chez d'autres...) mais n'est pas au top ; Beauden Barrett est très bon mais assez peu performant au but ; Slade est bon mais pas exceptionnel. Je regrette d'ailleurs que Sopoaga n'ait pas été retenu, pour retrouver la charnière des Highlanders, avec Ben Smith et Naholo derrière.
Bref : les Blacks, c'est du lourd mais, pour le moment, ils font beaucoup trop d'erreurs.

Donc ils sont prenables.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2015)

Michalak de haut niveau ? 

Il y a dix ans.

Là, il a été incapable de transformer la première pénalité. Franchement pas difficile, c'était trois points gratuits. Heureusement on a changé de buteur.

Michalak dans les gros match il disparaît.

Moi, je n'en peux plus de la mascotte Sofinco. Du balais ! 



bompi a dit:


> beaucoup de fautes de main, concentration aléatoire, mêlée déficiente, pertes de balle en touche, etc.



Tu décris le match de l'équipe de France là. 


Les Black jouent petit bras depuis le début du tournoi. Le seul truc c'est qu'à force de ne pas se forcer, on risque d'oublier de se réveiller au moment clef.

Mais avec cette équipe de France, j'ai peur que même là, les Black nous mettent une raclée.

Maintenant, sur un match, tout est toujours possible, même l'impensable.


Au jeu des pronostiques, je vois une finale Springboks - Wallabies.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bah alors va vraiment falloir que les blacks aient une sacrée chiasse le jour du match !!!


C'est une idée à creuser.


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Donc ils sont prenables.


L'espoir fait vivre 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais avec cette équipe de France, j'ai peur que même là, les Black nous mettent une raclée.


Peur ? au vu de tes posts précédents je te voyais plutôt sauter de joie


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> L'espoir fait vivre


Bin non, en fait. Au rugby, je préfère les équipes qui proposent un jeu au moins un peu inventif et je ne  suis pas chauvin.
Donc, depuis bien longtemps, ma préférence va à l'Australie ou à la Nlle-Zélande, par exemple.

Pour la CdM, Cheika a bien serré les boulons (ce qui permet de tenir en échec les Gallois à 13 contre 15) mais dès qu'ils se mettent à jouer, les Australiens enchaînent les temps de jeu, sont capables de varier et, s'ils ont des gros costauds et des teigneux, ils ont aussi des joueurs entreprenants (Foley, Beale, Folau (quand il est en forme) et autres p'tits gars) qui attaquent la ligne.
Côté Blacks, "les" Smith sont un plaisir à voir jouer, les gros costauds font des passes sur un pas et tout ça.

Quand on voit le jeu du XV de France depuis 2011 (CdM comprise), c'est tristounet et prévisible. Pas capables d'enchaîner les passes, de venir au soutien. Ce n'est pas très flatteur.

Donc : je suis à fond derrière les Wallabies et les Kiwis.

Au petit jeu des pronostics :
- ARG-IRL : l'Irlande se qualifie (et je suis tout triste)
- AUS-SCO : l'Australie se qualifie (et je suis content)
- RSA-WAL : l'Afrique du Sud passe très difficilement (et je ne suis pas très content)
- NZE-FRA : les Blacks passent mais sans briller, voire limite-limite (et je suis déçu du match)

Ensuite :
- RSA-NZE : les Springboks enfoncent le clou et renvoient les Blacks à Wellington (faut reprendre les fondamentaux)
- AUS-IRL : les Wallabies gagnent de justesse (avec un essai à 10 temps de jeux conclu par Ashley-Cooper, dans les dernières minutes)

Et pour finir :
- RSA-AUS : et là, flûte, les Boks écrasent les Wallabies et gagnent leur troisième titre. Déception.


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2015)

J'oubliais : bravo aux Nippons qui ont montré un rugby entreprenant et de qualité ; je les avais vus pas mauvais cette année mais pas à ce niveau. De beaux matchs, de beaux essais, de belles actions.

Ils doivent maintenant trouver un nouveau sélectionneur : pourvu qu'ils ne prennent pas un ancien séectionneur du XV de France...


----------



## jacghit (12 Octobre 2015)

Salut Bombi, je vais suivre tes pronostics de près, en espérant que tu vas te tromper pour NZE-FRA.
On peut rêver, non ? Le rêve est la base de l'espoir  ou


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2015)

On se met à rêver quand il n'y a plus d'espoir…


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> On se met à rêver quand il n'y a plus d'espoir…


_*Noir, c'est noir*_, ah que comme disait l'autre


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> L'espoir fait vivre
> 
> 
> Peur ? au vu de tes posts précédents je te voyais plutôt sauter de joie



Je ne peux pas m'empêcher, malgré Saint-André, c'est l'équipe de France. 

(Et puis je n'ai toujours pas digéré le vole manifeste qu'on a subit il y a quatre ans. Alors, même s'il faut supporter ensuite l'arrogance de PSA, j'aimerais bien qu'on sorte les croque-morts.)


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Moon ... t'as vu contre l'Irlande ?
> 
> Le pire c'est qu'on défendait bien mais ils étaient juste plus fort, ils nous marchaient dessus !
> Leur pilonnage était impossible à contenir pour nos joueurs.
> ...


Je sais. Je sais.

Soyons réalistes, mais après le match, pas avant. 

Sur un match tout est possible. Regarde les Japonais : dix fois ils jouent les Boks, dix fois ils se feront marcher dessus. Mais là, c'était la onzième.

On n'est jamais favori contre les Blacks, mais toutes les fois où on le leur a mis dedans, on était donné archi-perdant.

Rêvons d'être une fois de plus le cauchemar des Blacks.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rêvons d'être une fois de plus le cauchemar des Blacks.


Il te faudra du temps pour ne plus faire de cauchemars… après le match…


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je sais. Je sais.
> 
> Soyons réalistes, mais après le match, pas avant.
> 
> ...



Je m'illusionne sans doute mais je trouve que notre XV de France a plus de chance de faire un coup contre les All Blacks que contre les Pumas. Ce qui est dommageable pour le moral des troupes est d'avoir été lessivés par les Irlandais aussi aisément.
Mais, qui sait, sachant que la qualification était acquise, le XV de France n'était pas pleinement dans son match mais déjà dans son 1/4 de finale.


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

En effet ça me parait très compromis. Et vu les autres matchs, je pense que les japonais pourraient eux aussi mettre une pilée au français ... vivement 2019 !


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2015)

Coupe du monde de rugby : La France fait peur (à voir)

Bien vu, avec de l'humour et de l'acidité très bien dosés.


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

Sympa en effet. Bon allez on va supporter les écossais et les gallois, ils donnent bien plus envie !


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Coupe du monde de rugby : La France fait peur (à voir)


Bon billet de monsieur Villepreux, on va s'en mêler…


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2015)

J'espère que vous avez bien bu avant le match pour pré-oublier ce qui va se passer ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> J'espère que vous avez bien bu avant le match pour pré-oublier ce qui va se passer ...



Ce sont les néoZ qui t'ont ravitaillé ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2015)

Non j'ai juste écouté Saint-André dans le journal ...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2015)

Voilà. Les Gallois à la trappe.


----------



## momo-fr (17 Octobre 2015)

Petit manque en milieu de seconde mi-temps… dommage.


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2015)

Ils ne déméritent pas, ces Gallois. Je n'ai pas bien compris la sortie de Biggar mais bon.

Les Sud-Africains ont joué à leur façon destructive avec application mais sans grand génie. Comme d'habitude, Leroux a fait une ou deux actions potables pour un grand nombre de maladresses et approximations. 
Leur essai est superbe et vient récompenser un bon demi de mêlée. Les Gallois ont quand même réussi à juguler De Allende pour l'essentiel de la partie et c'est tout à leur honneur.
C'était un match assez plaisant malgré l'absence d'envolées

Quant à ce soir. Je vais éviter de regarder le match, ce serait mauvais pour ma santé de voir perdre les Blacks une nouvelle fois et, pire encore, en devant supporter les commentaires débilissimes de qui vous savez.

Les matchs de demain s'annoncent assez palpitants : soit pour le jeu soit pour le suspense (soit pour les deux).


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2015)

Ça sent la pâtée....


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2015)

En regardant *Memento* j'avais oublié le match (ah ah ah). Finalement, les Blacks ne semblent pas avoir été menacés...


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ça sent la pâtée....


C'est pas de la patée. A ce niveau c'est du foie gras !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2015)

Une équipe de patates. Ils ont fini en purée.

Lamentable.


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2015)

Les métaphores sont alimentaires, ce soir. 

Bon, maintenant, tu es enfin débarrassé de PSA...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Les métaphores sont alimentaires, ce soir.
> 
> Bon, maintenant, tu es enfin débarrassé de PSA...


C'est vraiment le seul point positif, mais il était entériné depuis quelques mois. 

Il n'aura laissé que des cendres.

Quelle honte cette deuxième mi-temps. 

J'ai vécu trop longtemps si c'est pour avoir vu ça.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Octobre 2015)

J'ai vru que les blacks mettaient un essai avant la fin de la première minute... Bon après on a fait bonne figure 20 minutes, c'est pas mal... Non ?
C'est combien de différence un score "fleuve" ?
PSA peut dormir tranquille il n'a plus rien à faire... Fini les bafouilles en conf de presse... Et ça me convient aussi.


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Je regarde paisiblement le match en différé (décontracté, quoi) et, après la première mi-temps :
- Julian Savea a retrouvé la patate
- au moins pour la première mi-temps, je n'avais pas vu Carter jouer comme ça depuis bien des années
- McCaw aurait quand même pu être davantage pénalisé
- Ben Smith est grand
- Picamoles a le niveau, lui

Un moment assez important : la pénalité (pas si difficile) ratée par Parra, qui aurait ramené le XV de France à 1 point. Dans ces conditions, difficile de croire à quoi que ce soit.

À part ça, on a trop laissé les Blacks jouer à la balle.
En tous cas, il y a des essais !


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Bien. On pourrait quand même dire que McCaw aurait (presque) mérité un jaune pour son geste d'anti-jeu.
Pour le reste, on sait que les Blacks sont capables de dérouler et ils l'ont fait, tout bêtement. Quand personne ne les gêne, ils ne le cèdent pas à grand monde sur ce point.

On peut aussi se dire que se permettre d'avoir SBW sur le banc, c'est un luxe que tout le monde n'a pas.

Allez ! Maintenant, c'est à Guy Novès de jouer.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

Va falloir du temps pour remonter ça. Il a fallu que je le force pour ne pas zappeur à la mi-temps … un honte après soit disant 4 mois de préparation ...


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

C'est difficile de rattraper en 4 mois plus de quatre ans d'errance [je continue de penser que le mal du XV de France date du temps de Lièvremont]. Changer de tactique ne se fait pas si simplement, en tout cas pas sans changer de staff technique.

L'Australie de Cheika semble avoir réussi sa reconversion assez rapidement (mais tout n'est pas encore parfait) ; le Japon d'Eddie Jones a considérablement progressé (mais son remplacement est un sujet difficile).
Reste à espérer que Novès va réussir là où tant d'autres se sont plantés.

Hier, les Blacks n'ont pas fait beaucoup de fautes : on ne les a pas suffisamment gênés pour qu'ils ratent leurs passes. Un gars comme Aaron Smith, qui est prompt et précis, il ne faut pas le laisser respirer ; là il était tranquille comme tout.
À mon avis, contrairement à d'autres fois, les Français y sont allé avec un complexe d'infériorité et les ont donc trop laissé jouer puis ont baissé les bras rapidement. Après, tout s'enchaîne : on sait qu'ils sont tous capables de faire des chisteras ou des passes sur un pas, pas comme nous. Je trouve aussi qu'ils hésitent moins à faire des passes ; pendant toute la CdM on a trop vu les Français ne pas faire la passe qui permet le décalage (Fofana est assez coutumier du fait ; et quand il veut faire une passe, il n'y a pas de soutien...)
Par exemple : on compare souvent Savea à Lomu, mais (avec tout le respect et l'admiration que j'ai pour Lomu) il est bien meilleur que lui car il a un meilleur sens du collectif et n'hésite pas à faire une passe pour assurer l'essai plutôt que de viser l'exploit personnel. On le voit souvent en Super XV(III).

Enfin, PSA a dit que la France était à sa place (bizarrement, 7ème nation mondiale). C'est vrai sur le plan théorique. Mais je pense que ce n'est plus vrai dans les faits depuis plusieurs années.


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Notons que, pendant ce temps-là, l'équipe de volley s'est qualifiée pour la finale de l'Euro.


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Notons que, pendant ce temps-là, l'équipe de volley s'est qualifiée pour la finale de l'Euro.


"Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit", comme dit la chanson 

Et Tsonga en Finale du master de Shangaï (où il s'est pris une pelle, mébon)


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Cela fait le troisième sport collectif, après le Hand et le Basket, pour lequel la France (version masculine) est partie de nulle part (ou pas loin...) pour monter (très) haut. On geint souvent sur les déboires des footeux (mentalité, résultats etc.) ou aujourd'hui des rugbymen et on oublie un peu vite les résultats épatants des autres.
Et je ne parle pas de la France version féminine, qui n'intéresse personne, même quand elle fait, par exemple, un grand chelem au Tournoi des six nations en battant l'Angleterre chez elle...


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

ARGENTINAAAAAAA !!!!!

On verra les 70 prochaines minutes mais voilà des gens qui savent jouer au ballon !


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Et je ne parle pas de la France version féminine, qui n'intéresse personne


"Qui n'intéresse pas les diffuseurs" plutôt : Personnellement je n'ai pas manqué un match du 6 nations féminin, du moins ceux accessibles sur la TNT standard, ni leur CdM à elles.Et dieu que ça jouait ! C'était en 2014 :


Romuald a dit:


> Aujourd'hui début de la CdM de rugby féminin pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant. Et il ne faudrait pas oublier que les gamines ont brillamment remporté leur 6 nations, elles, avec un grand chelem s'il vous plait :love:
> 
> Alors
> *ALLEZ LES PETITES !!*​
> ...


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Viva Argentina !!!

Content je suis : ils se qualifient, et pas avec un rugby grisâtre mais quelque chose de vivant, de créatif.

Il est aussi possible que les Irlandais aient été fatigués. Mais je trouve que les Argentins ont donné une réplique physique impressionnante à l'engagement Irlandais.

Si l'Australie gagne aussi, on va avoir un quatuor "Rugby Championship".


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2015)

Qui l'eût cru ? Les derniers espoirs de l'hémisphère nord reposent sur l'Écosse. 

Magnifiques Argentins ! Je ne les voyais pas à ce niveau. Les Irlandais non plus visiblement. 

Mais que c'était beau, jusqu'à la fin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2015)

*Succès historique de l’Équipe de France au Mondial de rugby… militaire*

Pas mal du tout !


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

Superbe Irlande Argentine, c'est le jour et la nuit avec le match d'y hier soir. Les argentins ont été superbes ... Ca a du calmé les supporters Irlandais qui venaient se moquer de la France derrière les journalistes français hier soir. Mais c'est vrai que leur équipe s'est bien battue au moins ...

Allez je file mettre mon polo de l'Ecosse


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Et moi, je me déguise en wallaby.


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Quel match, encore !!
Ces Écossais sont vraiment épatants.


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2015)

Oh pitain 

eh murde.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2015)

C'est cuit pour l'Écosse et c'est dommage !


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

Dégouté, pour un point ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2015)

Mes pauvres Écossais.

Ils ont été plus que valeureux.




Ces quarts ont tenu leurs promesses.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mes pauvres Écossais.
> 
> Ils ont été plus que valeureux.
> 
> ...



Trois d'entre eux, oui ... parce qu'on encore porter fièrement les couleurs galloises, irlandaises ou écossaises, mais pas l'autre ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Trois d'entre eux, oui ... parce qu'on encore porter fièrement les couleurs galloises, irlandaises ou écossaises, mais pas l'autre ...


Mais si.
Voir l'équipe de Saint-André se faire massacrer n'était que justice.

L'hémisphère nord… Les Gallois et le Écossais ont mis 100% de leurs moyens sur le terrain. Pour moi, les Irlandais ont pêché par présomption.


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

C'est vraiment triste pour les Écossais. Ils ont été magnifiques sans jamais essayer de jouer petit bras.

Les Australiens ont, à mon avis, cru un peu vite qu'ils se débarrasseraient des Écossais et ont failli le payer cher.
Quant aux Irlandais, c'est aussi possible. Mais c'est quand même que les Argentins ont un niveau de jeu épatant : ils ont joué aussi bien que contre les Sud-Africains lors du Rugby Championship.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vraiment triste pour les Écossais. Ils ont été magnifiques sans jamais essayer de jouer petit bras.
> 
> Les Australiens ont, à mon avis, cru un peu vite qu'ils se débarrasseraient des Écossais et ont failli le payer cher.
> Quant aux Irlandais, c'est aussi possible. Mais c'est quand même que les Argentins ont un niveau de jeu épatant : ils ont joué aussi bien que contre les Sud-Africains lors du Rugby Championship.


Les Argentins ont été sous-estimés au nord.

De part la grande presse ou des amateurs en pointillé comme moi, c'est compréhensible, mais du staff d'une équipe en lice ça n'est pas excusable.

Ou alors, le nord s'est sur-évalué. Ça n'est pas impossible. Les Irlandais seraient des borgnes au royaume des aveugles.


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

C'est bien possible … ça laissera des traces en tout cas … et honnêtement je doute qu'on soit un jour champion du monde à moins de droguer les autres équipes … enfin ça arrivera probablement pas de mon vivant … peut-être au 22ème siècle ...


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

De nouvelles nations progressent : elles nous rattrapent et vont nous dépasser, c'est couru si on reste dans notre esprit de supériorité infondé. 


[from my phone]


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> De nouvelles nations progressent : elles nous rattrapent et vont nous dépasser, c'est couru si on reste dans notre esprit de supériorité infondé.
> 
> 
> [from my phone]



Le rugby tricolore est donc à l'image de son pays. La France recule dans le monde … bientôt la seconde zone, puis le tiers monde 

Il me semblais bien reconnaitre des accents hollandien chez Saint André ...


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

Afin d'éviter le déclinisme inutile, je me permets de rappeler une nouvelle fois que dans d'autres sports collectifs la France brille alors qu'elle n'est partie de rien (voir post un peu au-dessus).


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2015)

Les problèmes du rugby français sont les problèmes du rugby, pas de la France. À la limite on peut étendre aux instances sportives en France et à leurs dirigeants ; dès qu'il y a de la notoriété, donc de l'argent, les types sont plus préoccupés de conserver leurs fauteuils que de faire avancer leur sport dans la bonne voie. Le rugby français n'a toujours pas digéré sa professionnalisation.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les problèmes du rugby français sont les problèmes du rugby, pas de la France.



Certes mais dans les deux cas, il faut virer tous les mauvais qui dirigent 

Ceci dit d'accord avec ce coté moyen et professionnalisme. Plus on est bon en club, plus on est mauvais au niveau de l'équipe nationale ... et puis notre style de jeu centré sur le défi physique, qu'in fine on assume pas, est éculé, surtout quand on voit comment ça bougeait dans les autres matchs. C'est à tel point que c'est infiniment plus plaisant de voir les *américains *jouer au rugby, que les français !

Je trouve dommage qu'une place en quart soit donné à une équipe aussi ridicule, alors qu'il y en 5 ou 6 autres qui auraient probablement fait un beau match contre les blacks.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Octobre 2015)

Faut pas négavitiser à mort, face aux blacks l'EDF a eu son temps de jeu… mais il a été très court c'est vrai.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> Faut pas négavitiser à mort, face aux blacks l'EDF a eu son temps de jeu… mais il a été très court c'est vrai.



Tu veux dire que personne ne les a prévenus que les mi-temps ne duraient pas que 10 minutes ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> je me permets de rappeler une nouvelle fois que dans d'autres sports collectifs la France brille


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2015)

On refait le match ?


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2015)

Joubert avait déjà reconnu (de lui-même) qu'il avait fait une erreur sur la dernière pénalité, accordée aux Waratahs, lors de la finale 2014 du Super XV (Waratahs contre Crusaders). Pénalité sifflée contre Ritchie McCaw et permettant à Foley de faire gagner son équipe sur ce coup de pied.
Comme quoi Joubert ne siffle pas toujours en faveur des mêmes (les Blacks) ; d'ailleurs il a assez tendance à pénaliser McCaw, voire lui permettre de se reposer dix minutes .

Personnellement, cette pénalité en faveur des Australiens, de mon fauteuil, je l'aurais sifflée aussi.
Mais dans un autre match, dans une situation similaire, l'arbitre (un Français, il me semble) n'a accordé qu'une mêlée ; et là encore, j'aurais plutôt mis une pénalité.

Faudrait voir s'il n'y a pas eu une erreur d'arbitrage contre nous dans le match contre les Blacks


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> On refait le match ?




Arrrhhhhh


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2015)

J'ai tiqué quand j'ai vu Joubert arbitre du match, sur le coup, je me suis désolé pour les Écossais mais je n'ai pas pensé à une erreur. C'est en voyant les images que la faute apparaît. Monsieur Joubert aurait sans du prendre le temps de visionner l'action. Il me semble que l'enjeu en valait la peine. Comme quoi, malgré la technologie, et quoiqu'en pense Michel "j'veux-le-fric" Platini, l'erreur reste humaine.

Sur les forums de l'équipe, d'aucuns ont critiqué le carton jaune, mais je ne suis pas assez au fait des complexes règlements du rugby pour prendre parti. Sur TF1, B. Laporte avait trouvé cette décision normale.


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Monsieur Joubert aurait sans du prendre le temps de visionner l'action



Sauf que  :


			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> World Rugby a toutefois rappelé que le recours à l’arbitrage vidéo (TMO) était avant tout réservé à la validation des essais ainsi qu’au visionnage du jeu déloyal.



On peut ergoter sur "l'avant tout", mais il est vrai qu'avec une place en demie en jeu ça pouvait se justifier. Toujours est-il qu'au vu de sa sortie du terrain il ne devait pas être trop fier, a posteriori, de sa décision...


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2015)

Il l'a peut-être vue sur le grand écran et ses ralentis...

C'est très dur pour les Écossais mais c'est quand même passablement tordu à arbitrer. Je ne suis pas très fan de C.Joubert qui a parfois des décisions étranges mais sur ce match, il m'a semblé cohérent.
Pour le carton jaune, il m'a paru logique aussi : si le joueur coupe volontairement une passe en faisant un en-avant sans aucune chance de rattraper la balle, c'est carton. Et là, c'est le cas. Maitland fait un geste volontaire et n'a aucun moyen de se saisir de la balle, même acrobatiquement.


----------



## Mboum (20 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

je suis d'accord avec bompi et trouve la commission gonflée de ne pas soutenir Joubert, au rugby l'anti-jeux a toujours été sévèrement puni, c'est ce qui fait le rugby, je suis désolé mais c'était une tentative de triche volontaire, on n'est pas au foot ou ce genre de micmac est toléré, ni au volley ball.

La polémique vient du fait que les deux équipes étaient au taquet et on essaye de se servir de cela pour discréditer la décision de l'arbitre qui est tout a fait cohérente, qu'il y ait "eu" un australien au milieu ne change rien, la tentative de tricherie aurait pu passer, c'est ce que l'arbitre a puni, "l'idée même de départ".

Cordialement.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2015)

Ce NZE-RSA était bien un match de tableau final de Coupe du Monde : haché, tendu, pas tellement d'envolées lyriques.
On a quand même pu constater les limitations du rugby sud-africain actuel : les Boks n'ont jamais réussi à s'installer dans la moitié de terrain des Blacks et encore moins dans les 22. Au jeu du combat physique, les Blacks ont finalement été plus efficaces qu'eux.

Pour autant, s'ils sont forts, les Blacks concèdent un nombre important de pénalités évitables. Ça ne les a pas condamnés mais c'était juste. On a l'impression que cette année, c'est, enfin, la Coupe du Monde de Daniel Carter : il enchaîne les matchs sans blessures, il a retrouvé de l'allant et de l'inspiration, et aussi de la précision.
Si on compare avec ses dernières saisons (tant pour les Crusaders que pour l'équipe nationale), c'est le jour et la nuit. Et en plus, maintenant il sait que claquer un drop n'a rien de déshonorant...
Néanmoins, il n'a pas la capacité d'attaquer la ligne de Beauden Barrett ou de Sopoaga.

On pourra noter que SBW a lui aussi bien retrouvé son niveau à XV après son détour à XIII. Et avant son passage à VII pour les jeux de Rio !

Pour cet après-midi, je suis bien incapable de faire un pronostic, finalement. Si les Argentins sont au niveau de la semaine dernière, ça va être vraiment compliqué pour les Wallabies.


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2015)

Finalement difficile de savoir pour Joubert, mais j'étais pour les ecossais, donc c'est forcément injuste 

Pour le match, gros gros match mais les Boks perdent parce qu'ils ont joué a l'ancienne Angleterre : que de la défense. Et toujours a rendre le ballons aux maladroits Blacks ... Donc un peu normal de perdre.

Allez vivement 17h00 pour la suite (au moins ce n'est pas la noyade comme les qualifs en f1).


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2015)

Pas si maladroits, les Blacks ; plutôt indisciplinés. Ils n'ont pas fait beaucoup de fautes de main, au vu des conditiond (engagement physique féroce et bonne pluie britannique).
En fait, les Boks n'avaient aucune idée de comment attaquer balle en main. Tout au plus chandelle + Habana ou LeRoux, ou groupé pénétrant, ce qui est un peu limité, comme stratégie.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2015)

C'était quand même un beau match. Ces Blacks sont énormes. Beaucoup de fautes mais en attaque ou en défense (les deux dernières minutes!!) ils dominaient les débats.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2015)

Tu as raison. Toute la fin du match où ils ont étouffé les Sud-Africains dans leur propre camp montre une qualité tactique et technique (collective) impressionnante.
Et, malgré le jeu serré, ils ont cherché aussi à jouer et se faire des passes pour deux beaux essais.

À noter que Hansen n'a pas changé, comme tout le monde le fait, ses 9 et 10 en cours de match, ce qui me paraît raisonnable (même TJ Perenara est tout aussi explosif que Aaron Smith).

Allez, dans cinq minutes, on espère de l'animation.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2015)

Match extraordinaire !
Heureusement que la France n'est pas arrivée à ce niveau...


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2015)

Dommage que les Argentins ne soient pas parvenus à marquer au moins un essai. Vers la fin du match ils avaient encore du gaz. Ils vont avoir des regrets parce qu'ils n'étaient pas si loin, surtout si on considère l'essai suite à l'en-avant dans ses 22 de Cordero.
En tout cas, on a vu pas mal de jeu, même si, au niveau physique, c'était du très solide (et il n'y avait même pas Skelton).
Par contre Folau n'est vraiment pas au niveau.

À part ça, j'ai fini par couper le son : dommage de ne pas avoir l'ambiance mais le niveau de crétinerie était trop important. Ça avait commencé en beauté avec des péroraisons (une bonne minute de leçons de morale) sur le fait de ne pas prendre les trois points sur une pénalité. Alors qu'il s'agissait d'un coup-franc (pour poussée avant introduction sur une mêlée). Et quand il y a eu la pénalité, pour avoir commis une deuxième fois cette erreur technique (c'est le règlement), là M.Barnes était bien gentil avec les Argentins. Alors qu'il ne faisait qu'appliquer le règlement... (ce qu'a souligné Christian Califano, en vain). _Morons !_


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2015)

Pour la finale, c'est assez ouvert. On n'aura évidemment pas la même ambiance que pour le Rugby Championship mais malgré tout, les deux équipes se connaissent bien et voudront gagner la belle : chacune a gagné un match contre l'autre cette année.

J'ai du mal à ne pas voir du 50-50 sur ce match. Les titulaires principaux seront là des deux côtés donc ça devrait être un sommet. Plein de joueurs vont arrêter leur carrière internationale sur ce match donc ils vont être encore plus déterminés, je suppose.
Les contacts vont être très rudes...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2015)

Encore un très beau match.

Les Argentins ont mis tout leur cœur sur le terrain, jusqu'au bout, mais les Wallabies étaient intraitables.

La finale s'annonce de haut niveau. Espérons que l'enjeu ne va pas museler le beau jeu et que chaque équipe restera fidèle à ce qu'elle a montré dans cette coupe du monde.


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2015)

Oui pas déçu de ces demi-finales !

Et in fine le choc attendu en finale !

Une bonne sourée en perpective !


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2015)

bouh...
Je n'ai pu voir ni l'une ni l'autre, et la finale, pareil. Merdalor


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2015)

Très belle finale. Du jeu, de l'engagement. Des essais et de gestes de classe. 
La remontée des Aussies a en plus remis du suspense pour la fin de match. Bref, une belle conclusion pour cette Coupe du Monde.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2015)

Bravo aux Australiens de la Qantas…


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Très belle finale. Du jeu, de l'engagement. Des essais et de gestes de classe.
> La remontée des Aussies a en plus remis du suspense pour la fin de match. Bref, une belle conclusion pour cette Coupe du Monde.



Tout à fait !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2015)

Une bien belle coupe du monde.


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2015)

France-Angleterre féminin, c'est parti !


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2015)

11-0, Merci les filles, non seulement vous jouez avec panache mais vous gagnez 

Et bravo entre autres pour votre pitain de défense à 14 dans les dernières minutes


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2015)

J'ai vu ça hier soir, pas le plus beau match, mais elles ont été solides et volontaires. Ce qu'il manquait aux hommes. C'est sympa que ce soit diffusé. Depuis la coupe du monde de l'an dernier, elle se sont fait une place !


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2016)

France-Italie, 39-0, ouéééééé !

Comment ça, non ? Si si, chez les madames, qui nous ont régalés une fois de plus bien que j'ai trouvé qu'elles commençaient elles aussi à pencher un peu vers la méthode bourrin. Par contre continuer à attaquer comme ça à deux minutes de la fin alors que la victoire est on ne peut plus acquise, merci pour le spectacle.

Pour les hommes on ne va pas cracher sur la victoire. Pour le coup ça ouvrait plus que l'année dernière et l'équipe doit se trouver. Les Italiens ne font plus de figuration par contre, ça fait quelques années qu'on le sait, c'était encore plus flagrant hier et ils ont perdu d'un cheveu : si Parisse avait pris une seconde de plus pour assurer son drop c'était mort (ou alors il se faisait prendre par la patrouille comme n'aurait pas manquer de clamer Roger Couderc).
En tout cas messieurs les avants va falloir bétonner contre les rosbifs qui ont de nouveau un pack style rouleau compresseur bien à l'anglaise !


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> France-Italie, 39-0, ouéééééé !
> 
> Comment ça, non ? Si si, chez les madames, qui nous ont régalés une fois de plus bien que j'ai trouvé qu'elles commençaient elles aussi à pencher un peu vers la méthode bourrin. Par contre continuer à attaquer comme ça à deux minutes de la fin alors que la victoire est on ne peut plus acquise, merci pour le spectacle.
> 
> ...



Bravo aux deux équipes, je n'ai pas pu voir les matchs. Enfin le score est quand même pas fameux pour les hommes. On verra la suite ...


----------



## momo-fr (13 Février 2016)

Amis Irlandais… il faudra repasser…


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2016)

Pas pu le voir. C'était bien malgré la petitesse du score ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

Et les filles ont fait 18-6 contre les minettes au trèfle 
Pour les mecs, première mi-temps moyenne, deuxième mi-temps meilleure, surtout les 15 dernières minutes


----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> C'était bien malgré la petitesse du score ?


Comme d'hab avec les irlandais, fermé, fermé… et fermé. Défense de fer et pas vraiment d'idées pour casser une très bonne défense française. La seconde mi-temps à montré que les irlandais n'étaient pas inflexibles, ils ont lâché du lest et commis des erreurs, les français on su en profiter… encore brouillon mais plutôt pas mal.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2016)

C'est ça avoir la "gale"… ça gratte et c'est contagieux (-20ans itou).


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2016)

Gale, ça veut dire coup de vent


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2016)

*la France remporte le tournoi des six nations*

Merci mesdames, superbe match mais vous nous avez fait peur*  *
**


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2016)

J'ai des plaisirs simples : voir Stuart Hogg enrhumer la défense irlandaise, c'est vraiment bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2016)

Et les rosbifs réalisent le chelem à Paris. 

Côté équipe de France y'a encore du travail.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Mars 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Côté équipe de France y'a encore du travail.


Pas plus que les autres années, l'EDF est une équipe en (re)construction… depuis combien d'année déjà ? Putain c'est loin…


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et les rosbifs réalisent le chelem à Paris.
> 
> Côté équipe de France y'a encore du travail.


Pour mon chemin de croix j'ai préféré aller au concert savourer une passion de Bach plutôt que de regarder le match


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour mon chemin de croix j'ai préféré aller au concert savourer une passion de Bach plutôt que de regarder le match


J'en ai vu la seconde mi-temps et il n'y a pas de discussion sur le résultat.
Pour autant, je trouve cette équipe moins pire que celle de Saint-André : Novès va peut-être réussir à en faire quelque chose de séduisant.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Pas plus que les autres années, l'EDF est une équipe en (re)construction… depuis combien d'année déjà ? Putain c'est loin…



C'était tout de même plus plaisant à regarder que Saint-André et ses fossoyeurs.

Trop de fautes de main, mais au moins ils essayent. Il faut laisser travailler Novès.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Pour autant, je trouve cette équipe moins pire que celle de Saint-André





Moonwalker a dit:


> au moins ils essayent. Il faut laisser travailler Novès.


Ayant pu regarder 3 de leur précédents matchs, c'est également mon avis (et je le partage )


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mars 2016)

Faut pas trop se leurrer, avec le championnat tel qu'il est (durée/nbr de matchs) ça ne vas pas évoluer beaucoup, il n'y a qu'à regarder l'état des troupes et le niveau des réserves… et puis l'équipe de France avec ses "étrangers" ça montre bien qu'il y a un "vide" quelque part et personne pour le combler, même Novès n'y peut rien… 

On attend depuis pas mal d'années, on peut attendre encore pendant pas mal d'années… en attendant c'est pas nous qui faisons le Grand Chelem.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2016)

Des étrangers, de nombreuses sélections en ont (par exemple les Anglais, à l'occasion, les Néo-Zélandais et les Australiens, avec les joueurs du Pacifique qui jouent dans les équipes du Super Rugby etc.).

Peut-être faudrait-il faire une demande d'intégration d'une franchise française dans le Super Rugby, comme les Argentins.  
Leur équipe des Jaguares va pas mal apprendre (et elle se débrouille pas si mal, pour un début) et créer une base pour la sélection nationale, avec une cohérence que nous n'atteindrons que difficilement.

Plus sérieusement, je ne sais pas exactement quels sont les problèmes du rugby français, qui compte pléthore de licenciés mais n'a plus d'équipe de premier rang depuis quelque temps. Il y a peut-être un problème dans la qualité de la formation, aussi ?

Mais il ne faut jamais désespérer : après tout, les Gallois ont une belle équipe alors qu'à un moment on a pu penser qu'ils étaient définitivement hors du coup. Même les Écossais reprennent du mordant (leur défaite contre l'Australie (quel match !) et leur récente victoire contre le XV français) et on sent que petit à petit ils remontent la pente.

Il faudrait peut-être faire quelque chose comme dans l'hémisphère sud : des championnats nationaux de petite envergure (genre le championnat des provinces néo-zélandaises) et un Super Rugby européen à 12 ou 14 équipes. C'est-à-dire tranformer la coupe d'Europe en championnat de franchises, façon NFL ou Sanzar, quoi.

[En foot, au moins, c'est plus clair : on est médiocre tant en club qu'en équipe nationale et on a donc une certaine cohérence...]


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2016)

Belle victoire des Anglais ; les Australiens sont encore un peu inconsistants par moment.

Victoire pépère des Néo-Zélandais : comme souvent leur adversaire a tenu jusqu'à l'heure de jeu puis a cédé. L'écart entre les équipes, sur ce match, était moindre que ne l'indique le score et, surtout, les Gallois ont joué leur jeu d'attaque sans complexe : bravo à eux !


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2016)

Bon. Il y a un petit Néo-Zélandais qui a été champion du monde, meilleur joueur de la CdM et qui marque la pénalité finale pour remporter le Top 14.

Il a bien fait de revenir, Dan Carter, après son passage raté à Perpignan. 

Sans oublier que MONSIEUR Rokocoko, après un essai splendide en demi-finale, nous plante un essai magnifique en finale. Et pour celui-là, il a les cannes ET la dextérité.


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2016)

Jolie finale en tout cas. Et en ces temps d'euro des pleureuses que j'évite, ça fait du bien de voir du sport, et surtout que ce soit disputé, et que ça score. Après la finale des play-offs en basket qui a été exceptionnelle aussi, un très bon moment en espagne


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2016)

Pas mal contre l'Argentine : 27 - 0 !


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2016)

Oui !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui !!!



Et je rigolais en voyant l'état du terrain,  pensant à nos choupinets de footballeurs si délicats quant à l'état de l'herbe !


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2016)

C'est vrai qu'il y avait un côté champ de patate.
Soyons justes avec les footballeurs : pour les contrôles et les passes (au pied...) une belle pelouse bien lisse, c'est plus pratique.

On peut par ailleurs féliciter l'Angleterre pour sa belle série de victoires ; surtout que la troisième a été moins rasoir que les précédentes puisqu'ils se sont décidés à jouer davantage.

Quant aux Gallois, valeureux et décidément séduisants. Mais, au moins sur les deux premiers tests, il leur a manqué 20 minutes (au moins) dans le cours du match : il faut être à fond 80 minutes contre les Blacks, même quand ces derniers sont un peu maladroits.


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2016)

Soyons juste avec nos footballeurs, s'ils ne sont pas coiffés parfaitement, il est impossible de jouer ...


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2016)

C'est donc pour ça que les Slovaques ont perdu...


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2016)

Retour au SDF pour l'EDF

Dommage, au taf j'aurai été juste à côté.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Retour au SDF pour l'EDF
> 
> Dommage, au taf j'aurai été juste à côté.


Était-il vraiment nécessaire, ce stade ? On a déjà des stades honorables en Île de France ; sont-ils tous occupés au point qu'il en faille un de plus ?


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2016)

En tant que stade pas vraiment, surtout au prix qu'il allait couter. 
Par contre en tant que pôle d'attraction pour redynamiser le secteur, complètement moribond depuis que LU a arrêté l'usine Belin de Ris-Orangis, certainement. Mais on s'éloigne du rugueuby, la.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2016)

[mode madeleine]
Ah ! l'usine Belin... Ça me rappelle des souvenirs : un jour que, du côté d'Évry, je traversais un espace complètement dégagé (c'était il y a trente ans : un champ ou un immense terrain vague ; aujourd'hui c'est construit), sans bâtiment à proximité, des effluves de pizza me chatouillent les narines. Je tourne la tête de tous côtés : personne, _nobody_, _niemand, nadie_. Je me suis dit que j'étais victime d'hallucinations olfactives, avant qu'on m'apprenne l'existence de cette usine qui devait ce jour-là cuire des _Minizzas_. 
[/mode madeleine]


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2017)

Une petite remontée de fil pour signaler que dans la coupe du monde les bleuEs viennent de damer le pion aux irlandaises 21-5, lesquelles ont sauvé l'honneur à la 81eme. 
Ce après avoir balayé le Japon (72-14) et l'Australie (48-0, excusez du peu !).
Bravo Mesdames, et merci


----------



## bompi (17 Août 2017)

Ça joue, et bien. Contre les Anglaises elles ont leur chance mais après les poules, on monte nettement d'un cran.

En tout cas, jusqu'ici les joueuses ont su se montrer très techniques et rapides, individuellement et collectivement : je ne les avais pas vues jouer depuis la CdM en France et je trouve que leur technique collective a considérablement progressé. Leur organisation sur le terrain les rend difficiles à passer.

L'adversaire des Françaises ou des Anglaises devrait être une équipe des Black Ferns qui ne semble pas d'humeur à plaisanter. Ça promet des matchs assez musclés.


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2017)

Décidément, le XV du Japon joue un rugby très sympathique, vif et assez audacieux. Le XV de France, c'est plus incertain.
Apparemment, les Écossais ont brillé et c'est bien car eux aussi jouent un rugby entraînant.

Mais j'ai plutôt passé la soirée devant Pays de Galles - Nouvelle-Zélande et c'était un très beau match, très intense : une intensité dont le rugby tricolore semble totalement incapable à cette heure.
Et, à 14 contre 15, le dernier essai des Blacks est une pure merveille : technique, vitesse, puissance et collectif. Tout y est.

En tout cas, si on fait un bilan des matchs Nord/Sud, il me semble que le duel s'est rééquilibré, avec davantage de victoires des Nordistes que les années précédentes.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Le XV de France, c'est plus incertain.



C’est le néant. Il n’y a rien à conserver. Tous dans la cuvette, joueurs, entraineurs, cadres, et tirer la chasse. 

Cette tournée d’automne est devenue une sinistre farce. Les Blacks, ok. Ils sont quatre étages au-dessus. Mais les Boks !!! La plus faible équipe sud-africaine qu’on ait vu depuis… jamais. Y’avait la place. Ben non. Rien. 

Mais alors, là. Le japon. Des mecs qui font la moitié de leur poids en M&Ms. Des mecs qui ont découvert le rugby en se trompant de chaine sport à la TV. Des mecs qui doivent tatouer les règles du jeu sur leurs bras pour pas les oublier. 

Avec Saint-André ça ne jouait pas. Avec Novès ça joue mal. Arrêtons le massacre.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2017)

Rappelons que les _Brave Blossoms_ ont battu les Sud-Africains il y a deux ans, qu'ils comptent quelques joueurs étrangers (le capitaine Leitch, qui me paraît bon, avec les Waikato Chiefs en Super Rugby) et qu'ils ont depuis deux ans une équipe en Super Rugby (qui se fait étendre 9 fois sur dix mais fait des progrès). Ils sont intéressants car ils essaient de s'adapter en fonction de leurs caractéristiques. D'où des joueurs d'une vivacité formidable à l'arrière [les Blacks ont McKenzie], des mêlées assez étonnantes, des touches "à risque" etc.
Mais ils font des progrès réguliers.

Tandis que le XV de France régresse régulièrement...
Ce qui est assez navrant est qu'on pouvait espérer retrouver un XV de France d'inspiration toulousaine, avec engagement, technicité et jeu de passe. Et là, pffftt ! Pourtant, nul doute qu'il y a de bons joueurs dans ce XV. Mais c'est le collectif qui ne va pas.

Si on continue sur cette lancée, et au vu de ce qu'ont réalisé les autres équipes, le tournoi qui vient s'annonce épineux.


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2017)

Perso, je suis très admiratifs des japonais depuis la dernière coupe du monde, et si je me souviens bien même à celle d'avant, ils avaient été agréables à suivre ... hé oui il y en a qui progressent fortement !

On se demande ou va finir la France c'est sur, mais je vais peut-être précommander un polo de rubgy Japan RWC 2019 en blanc et rouge (couleur du japon, pas des grands bretons bien sur) !


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2018)

Et encore bravo mesdames, c'est un plaisir de vous regarder, et pas seulement parce que vous gagnez. 
Parce que ça joue, alors que chez ces messieurs ça ne sait plus que percuter pour avancer.

3 victoires en 3 matches, Et seulement 3 points encaissés, superbe défense également.
Le bonheur, je vous dis !


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2018)

Oui, elles sont concentrées, techniques, collectives et en confiance ; cerise sur le gâteau, Tremouliere a pratiquement fait un sans-faute au pied. Le match contre les Anglaises promet d'être costaud.

Autre sujet de réjouissance, la victoire du XV du chardon. Les Écossais sont joueurs, sans doute un peu trop parfois. Mais là, ça a fonctionné, avec des essais splendides et du beau rugby (en première mi-temps, surtout).


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2018)

Oué, j'ai bien aimé leur match. 

Sus aux Anglois


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2018)

Itou, bravo les écossais !!! Je porte souvent leurs polo en plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2018)

De Diou !!!

Le SUA encore en Top 14 l'année prochaine ?

Allez les petits !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2018)

Eh ben...

On a eu chaud...


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2018)

Bon, on ne va pas chipoter, bravo messieurs. Taper les rosbifs fait toujours plaisir, mais que c'est ch..nt à regarder ces matchs où l'idée n'est pas de gagner mais de ne pas perdre.

Et encore une fois, bravo mesdames, pour la victoire bien sur, mais surtout pour la manière. Par contre mon cœur ne vous dit pas merci


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2018)

Je n'ai pas encore vu le match des filles mais le match des garçons était pas mal. Ça fait quand même plaisir de voir enfin quelque chose de consistant. Mais il y a du boulot avec des phases pas bien maîtrisées. Et puis j'aime bien Beauxis mais il fait quand même des boulettes pénibles à chaque match...

Si tu veux voir du rugby où l'idée est de gagner, c'est plutôt du côté du Super XV qu'il faut regarder. Dans les phases finales, c'est moins vrai mais dans les matchs de saison régulière ça envoie du jeu avec vigueur et talent.


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2018)

Pfiou ! Le match féminin était splendide : les Françaises ont haussé le niveau pour se mettre à celui des Anglaises. Ça a joué vite, bien et intense. Et avec un stade plein et enthousiaste, c'était encore mieux. Vraiment une belle soirée, avec des essais de classe.
Bref, du beau rugby.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2018)

Oué, sus aux anglois


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2018)

Bravo !

Mais j'ai tout raté ... faites des gosses qu'ils disaient !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2018)

Ben moi,les gosses regardaient aussi le match


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2018)

Bah ! il suffit d'attendre que tout le monde se couche et regarder en _replay_ (par exemple avec Molotov).


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2018)

Ah non, avec les Anglois, c'est en live que ça se regarde


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2018)

Tournoi: le XV de France réussit le Grand Chelem féminin des six...


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2018)

C'est tout ce que ça t'inspire, mettre un lien ?
Alors qu'on a eu droit à un truc à montrer dans les écoles : un essai sur une longue percée, un autre avec slalom, raffut, cadrage-débordement et toute la lyre, un troisième par un départ au ras, sans parler du reste. Alors d'accord, les Galloises n'étaient pas vraiment à la hauteur (rarement vu un deuxième rideau si plein de trous ) et les Françaises ont vite été en confiance, ça aide.
Superbe match encore une fois, je vais donc me répéter : bravo mesdames, et merci.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2018)

Pour les messieurs, on n'y est pas encore. Quelques boulettes assez navrantes (mais qui n'en fait pas ?).
La dernière fois je me disais que Beauxis était un peu moyen et là, que dire de Trinh-Duc ?

Autant il me semble que pour le 9 on tient quelques joueurs de qualité, autant pour le 10, c'est pas encore gagné.
Mais ce tournoi, qui avait commencé dans la douleur, donne quelques espoirs pour la suite (et notamment la CdM). Et puis, incroyable, nous finissons devant les Anglois au classement.

Le + du tournoi : les Écossais qui progressent, avec leur jeu enlevé.
Le - du tournoi : le grand chelem des Irlandais, avec leur jeu que je n'aime vraiment pas.


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2018)

Une défaite de plus : comme toujours on oubliera que ça s'est joué à la dernière seconde pour ne retenir que la défaite.
Là où il y a du progrès c'est que cette fois ce n'est pas vingt minutes avant le coup de sifflet final que l'on a craqué (enfin, un peu mais pas trop...) Pour autant, si le jeu n'a pas été endiablé, les Français ont été assez consistants et ont joué simple. 
Mais prendre un essai débile sur un renvoi, ça ne pardonne pas.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2018)

Et moins d'un an avant la coupe, ça va être dur ...


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2018)

Disons que face aux Argentins, il ne faudra pas se louper. D'autant que les Argentins semblent enfin rebondir, après un gros coup de mou.
De fait, France et Argentine ont un problème similaire : tenir un résultat au-delà de la soixantième minute...


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Novembre 2018)

Faut qu'ils se remettent à picoler de la bière et bouffer de la pizza là ... 
Mentalement, ils sont à la rue ... plus la moindre fourchette tentée ... mais où est donc passé le jeu à la française ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2018)

"Mais prendre un essai débile sur un renvoi, ça ne pardonne pas." tu m’étonnes, mais on voit bien là tout ce que l'EDF est capable de faire, comme toujours, le meilleur et le pire sans discernement. Restons positif ce fut une très belle défaite !! 
_On ne joue pas pour gagner mais pour le beau jeu, laissons la victoire à ces pouilleux de l'hémisphère sud._


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Novembre 2018)

momo-fr a dit:


> Restons positif ce fut une très belle défaite !!


Rhooooo ... la phrase de looser !!!
C'est du sport. Le principe est de gagner ... Va falloir qu'ils se bougent le cul dans le rugby.
Faut quand même pas oublier que ces gros minables n'ont que 6 équipes à battre pour être champions du monde !


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Rhooooo ... la phrase de looser !!!
> C'est du sport. Le principe est de gagner ... Va falloir qu'ils se bougent le cul dans le rugby.
> Faut quand même pas oublier que ces gros minables n'ont que 6 équipes à battre pour être champions du monde !


Parmi ces six équipes, il y aura sans doute au moins un cador de l'hémisphère Sud et un cador de l'hémisphère Nord.
Or, jusqu'ici le XV de France n'a été capable que d'une seule prouesse par tournoi, jamais deux : c'est là qu'il va falloir progresser.

Parce que, en 2011, tout en jouant _très_ moyennement, ils ont vraiment failli l'emporter, les Blacks étant complètement tétanisés par l'enjeu. Tout ça après avoir perdu contre les Tongiens et joué une demi-finale pas fameuse, à 15 contre 14 pendant pratiquement tout le match.

Si on veut voir du beau jeu, pour le moment ce n'est pas du côté du XV de France qu'il faut se tourner.
Au risque de me faire lyncher (aïe !) j'avoue préférer voir jouer les équipes du Sud (dans cet ordre : NZE/ARG/AUS/RSA).
Même dans l'hémisphère Nord, je trouve plus d'intérêt à voir d'autres équipes.

Je ne dois pas être le seul puisque la fédération semble avoir des soucis à remplir le stade de France.

Quant au débat : gagner/bien jouer, je crains qu'il ne soit pas pertinent. Il faut d'abord gagner (et prendre confiance) pour ensuite bien jouer. C'est d'ailleurs ce que cherche Ledesma en Argentine : de la rigueur, de la discipline. Et quand ça va, on peut se lâcher. Et cette année ils battent les Springboks et les Wallabies (et, en étant _encore_ plus constants et appliqués, ils auraient pu faire encore mieux). 
AMHA Brunel est sur la bonne voie, de ce point de vue. Faut juste ne pas rater les réceptions...

PS : en fait, le XV de France a une sorte de syndrome à la Henri Leconte : capable de fulgurances (encore que ça commence à dater un peu, les fulgurances...) mais inconstant. Il y a d'excellents joueurs mais ça ne fonctionne pas bien.


----------



## Bartolomeo (14 Novembre 2018)

Plus de flatulences que de fulgurances depuis un bon moment !!!


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2018)

momo-fr a dit:


> "Mais prendre un essai débile sur un renvoi, ça ne pardonne pas." tu m’étonnes, mais on voit bien là tout ce que l'EDF est capable de faire, comme toujours, le meilleur et le pire sans discernement. Restons positif ce fut une très belle défaite !!
> _On ne joue pas pour gagner mais pour le beau jeu, laissons la victoire à ces pouilleux de l'hémisphère sud._


Je ne sais pas trop ce que le XV de France a voulu faire, samedi. Parce qu'il n'y a pas eu vraiment de beau jeu et qu'il a (une nouvelle fois) perdu.
J'aime bien le jeu des Fidjiens et il a bien fonctionné, bien aidé par une certaine inconsistance chez leurs adversaires...
Je ne sais pas si Brunel va réussir à remobiliser tout le monde mais ça s'annonce moyennement bien pour la Coupe du Monde.

Laquelle sera assez ouverte : les équipes du Nord (ENG, IRE, WAL) ont une chance d'arriver enfin à gagner un second titre.


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2018)

Et pendant ce temps la, c'est une française qui a été élue meilleure joueuse de rugby du monde.
Bravo Jessy !


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2018)

In fine il faut envoyer les filles faire la coupe du monde masculine ...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Les Anglais vont-ils signer le plus gros écart dans l'histoire du crunch? 
Pour le moment , le record de +37, date de 1911


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les Anglais vont-ils signer le plus gros écart dans l'histoire du crunch?
> Pour le moment , le record de +37, date de 1911



Avec (44 - 8 ) le record est toujours celui de 1911 !


----------



## Madalvée (10 Février 2019)

À 1 point près…


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2019)

Donc c'est une branlette, pas une branlée


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2019)

1911...

C'est une Delorean qu'il nous faut pour récupérer le XV de France. S'il y a quelque chose à récupérer.

Je ne regarde plus. J'ai trop mal à mon rugby. Je préfère mourir avec mes souvenirs d'un autre siècle. Heureusement, Roger Couderc n'a pas vu ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2019)

Loin de se gausser, les Anglais sont partagés entre la colère et la tristesse devant le spectacle que leur a montré le XV de France :
https://www.lequipe.fr/Rugby/Actual...s-la-presse-anglaise-detruit-les-bleus/987727


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2019)

Allez le SUA !

Tenez bon, vous y êtes presque !


----------



## Herogei (29 Avril 2019)

Avec un déplacement périlleux et surement décisif à Grenoble et 2 réception à venir, ils devraient se maintenir, je leur souhaite en tout cas car ils ont montré de belles choses.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2019)

Sympas, ces Nippons. Ils méritent leur place en quart. 
Ils jouent comme j'aime : collectifs, inspirés, techniques, transcendés par l'enjeu et un public fervent.

Je ne les vois quand même pas battre de nouveau les Springboks, qui m'ont l'air d'avoir retrouvé la santé.

Au petit jeu des pronostics, je vois victorieux :

les Anglais, face à des Australiens friables ;
les Irlandais (malheureusement), face à des Néo-Zélandais toujours dangereux mais un peu en-dessous et, surtout, en manque de rythme après l'annulation de leur dernier match ;
les Sud-Africains, qui ont repris du mordant, avec des joueurs décisifs aux ailes.
Pour France - Galles, je ne parviens pas à me décider, tellement chaque équipe est sur courant alternatif en ce moment.

Au final, cela pourrait bien être une seconde coupe pour l'hémisphère Nord, et même pour les Anglais.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2019)

Toujours pas vu un seul match de cette bouffonnerie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2019)

Ça démarre fort : deux essais très différents 

Croisons les doigts pour la suite...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2019)

C'est l'équipe de France ? Elle était cachée où ces dernières années ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2019)

Y en a un qui va se faire bouffer par ses camarades...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2019)

Mais quel abruti ! 

En plus avec sa connerie il nous bouffe un essai tout fait. Laissez-le rentrer à la nage. C'est tout ce qu'il mérite.

Décidément, je me suis encore fait avoir par le XV de France. J'y aurai cru pendant cinquante minutes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Décidément, je me suis encore fait avoir par le XV de France. J'y aurai cru pendant cinquante minutes.



Faut tout de même pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain !
L'équipe a fait montre de jolies choses et d'un bon esprit pendant toute la durée du match !

Prochain objectif lors du Tournoi à venir : "couic" les gallois !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut tout de même pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain !
> L'équipe a fait montre de jolies choses et d'un bon esprit pendant toute la durée du match !
> 
> Prochain objectif lors du Tournoi à venir : "couic" les gallois !



Cette équipe de France est morte. C'est fini pour la plupart des trentenaires. Les mecs savaient que cette coupe du monde était leur dernier baroud. Le geste de l'autre crétin est d'autant plus rageant, d'autant plus malfaisant. 

Jusqu'à la cinquantième ils tenaient le match. Les Gallois n'y voyaient rien, ni comprenaient rien. L'essai était là, au bout de l'action.


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2019)

Si on regarde les deux dernières années, le dénouement du match n'est pas une surprise. Il y a peut-être plus de positif à tirer de tout ça que des prestations en 6 Nations. Il y a quand même des jeunes talentueux à des postes importants et Galthié devrait pouvoir rebondir.

Mais on voir l'écart, au moins aujourd'hui entre le XV de France et celui de la Rose, des antilopes et des hommes en noir...

Je suis assez ravi de la fessée prise par les Irlandais, au jeu bourrin et pénible. Le match entre la rose et la fougère est une belle affiche : ça va être intense.

De l'autre côté, je vois mal les Gallois l'emporter sur des Springboks bien en forme et avec des arguments percutants.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2019)

Cette photo de l’arbitre France-Pays de Galles ne va pas (du tout) plaire aux supporters des Bleus


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2019)

Il est bien possible que Peyper se fasse rappeler à l'ordre. 
Un coup à lui faire louper la finale [au cas où les les Springboks perdraient en demi-finale...]

Côté français, il y a quand même un point positif dans cette coupe du monde avec la délégation d'arbitres la plus importante (4).


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2019)

Je n'avais pas capté que le type en noir était l'arbitre du match. Quelle andouille !



bompi a dit:


> Côté français, il y a quand même un point positif dans cette coupe du monde avec la délégation d'arbitres la plus importante (4).



Un Français pour Angleterre vs. Nouvelle-Zélande ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2019)

bompi a dit:


> Il est bien possible que Peyper se fasse rappeler à l'ordre.
> Un coup à lui faire louper la finale [au cas où les les Springboks perdraient en demi-finale...]



Mission accomplie : Ecarté pour les demi-finales, l’arbitre Jaco Peyper s’est excusé après l’affaire de la photo et, si l'on ajoute que le français a mis fin à sa carrière internationale, le dossier peut être refermé !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2019)

Belle première mi-temps ! 
Les anglais ont la manière !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2019)

13 - 0. 
Pas vu mal à la 51 éme minutes.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2019)

Putain de merde de saloperie d'arbitre. Toujours à péter dans le sens des Néo-Z.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2019)

Voilà ! Bon débarras !

_Swing low sweet chariot_


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2019)

J'aurais comme une petite satisfaction puérile de voir les Anglois battus


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2019)

Pareil


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2019)

J'avais complètement oublié les matchs... Vous devez être satisfaits, en tout cas.
Je pense que les Springboks étaient aussi assez contents d'être débarassés des Néo-Zélandais.

Au final, l'Angleterre demeure la seule équipe de l'hémisphère Nord à avoir remporté la CdM et ils n'ont pas réussi une seconde fois l'exploit.
Les Sud-Africains rejoignent les Blacks avec trois victoires.
Et il me semble que c'est la première finale à avoir été arbitrée par un Français. C'est pas mal.

Le XV de France a quatre ans pour (enfin) se reconstruire.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2019)

Effectivement, très content de la victoire des Springboks. 

(Je suis pro-Boks depuis tout môme, je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi, surtout qu'avec l'apartheid, il a fallu que j'attende les années 90 pour les voir jouer. Ils étaient comme l'arlésienne du Rugby. On en parlait souvent sans jamais les apercevoir.)

Bon, j'aurais aimé voir des rosbifs un peu plus combatifs, mais il ont été laminés d'entrée, leur mêlée n'a pas tenu le choc, les mecs ne semblait plus trop savoir où ils étaient. Et puis, trop de fautes !

Le comble : ce sont les Sud-Afs qui ont ouvert le jeu. Les Gallois leur avaient posé plus de problèmes.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

NAKARAWA LICENCIÉ PAR LE RACING


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2020)

N'empêche, ça fait toujours du bien de battre les anglois


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2020)

Oui c'est tellement surprenant dans cette dernière décennie ...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

Le XV de France a encore gagné un rang au classement mondial publié lundi par World Rugby, prenant la 5e place et dépassant le pays de Galles qu’il a battu samedi à Cardiff (27-23)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Février 2020)

Allez le SUA !


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le XV de France a encore gagné un rang au classement mondial publié lundi par World Rugby, prenant la 5e place et dépassant le pays de Galles qu’il a battu samedi à Cardiff (27-23)


Et hier, les dames ont cartonné : 50-0.
Si si. Bravo et merci.


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2020)

Cela faisait bien longtemps que le XV de France ne m'avait pas autant plu. Toujours limite en fin de match mais ça a enfin tenu ! Et on dirait que l'on tient enfin une bonne charnière centrale.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Fabien Galthié nommé sélectionneur avec l'accord de Mohed Altrad ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Bjr comment allez-vous ?
L'USAP qq1 connait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bjr comment allez-vous ?
> L'USAP qq1 connait ?


De nom, bien sur.
Mais j'avoue ne plus trop suivre le rugby masculin, c'est devenu un sport de brutes  avec des trois-quarts gaulés comme des avants et des avants qui courent aussi vite que des trois-quarts. Finies les grandes envolées à l'arrière après une conquête du ballon devant. C'est j'ai le ballon, j'avance, je percute, je passe le ballon. Je caricature à peine.
Par contre, le rugby féminin, la il y a du spectacle :love:, mais pour le moment il y a peu de retransmissions.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> L'USAP qq1 connait ?


Supportrice de Perpignan ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Mon voisin oui, 
Deux potes supporters du RCT l'un entraineurs, l'autre son frère est Pro là-bas et je connais la bûche ! 
Quant à moi, je participais, juste, aux 3ème mi-temps du CORC à Châteauneuf


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

Une bonne équipe a Saint Claude


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

yeah mon pote (chéri que j'aurais voulu avoir à l'époque) les entraînent


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une bonne équipe a Saint Claude


C’est réputé pour autre chose aussi


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C’est réputé pour autre chose aussi


Oui , le diamant et la pipe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

La bonne époque ! j'étais valide


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Juin 2020)

Perso, je supporte le FCG, un club qui n’a pas vraiment d’atomes crochus avec l’USAP (euphémisme!)   
Donc, mon point de vue n’est pas vraiment objectif.
Pour ma part, l’USAP a toujours eu une belle équipe équipe avec des joueurs de tempérament
Sans les évènements, ils seraient vraisemblablement montés  cette année en TOP 14.
Un public qui porte son équipe, mais qui va au delà du chambrage de l’équipe adverse.
Un entraineur peu diplomatique (Arlettaz)
Bref, des déplacements souvent délicats… 
À part ça, nous avons recruté des catalans, et des bons (Selponi et Bousquet), en espérant qu’ils nous apportent un supplément de hargne.


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une bonne équipe a Saint Claude


Bonjour Jura39,
Désolé je voudrais pas te décevoir mais cette année n'a pas été un grand cru


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Par contre nos voisins de l'Ain l'equipe d'Oyonnax est bien classée en Pro D2


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Par contre nos voisins de l'Ain l'equipe d'Oyonnax est bien classée en Pro D2


Oui en effet mais cette année pas de montée, tout a été arrêté


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

en 2015 au magasin de mon pote


----------



## v_kowal (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,

Des joueurs de La Grande Mêlée sur le forum de MacG ? https://lagrandemelee.midi-olympique.fr/#/welcome

Ça serait trop de créer une ligue pour ceux qui sont intéressés ?


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2020)

Non, juste vu le dernier match du XV. Bon c'est sympa qu'ils aient bien joué, mais je me demande quand même si je n'aurais pas préféré que l'Irlande prive l'Angleterre du titre ...


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Non, juste vu le dernier match du XV. Bon c'est sympa qu'ils aient bien joué, mais je me demande quand même si je n'aurais pas préféré que l'Irlande prive l'Angleterre du titre ...


Et les règles actuelles qui en ont privé les bleus.
Aujourd'hui : à égalité de points, la différence marqués/encaissés désigne le vainqueur.
Avant : à égalité de points le vainqueur est le vainqueur du match ayant opposé les prétendants. Or cette année les bleus ont battu les anglais. 
Je soupçonne la règle actuelle d'être le fait des rosbifs


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je soupçonne la règle actuelle d'être le fait des rosbifs


On en reparle quand ton soupçon fera consensus ! 

#privatejoke


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> fera consensus !


T'es pas dans le bon fil


----------



## v_kowal (11 Novembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Non, juste vu le dernier match du XV. Bon c'est sympa qu'ils aient bien joué, mais je me demande quand même si je n'aurais pas préféré que l'Irlande prive l'Angleterre du titre ...


Pas de regrets, l’an prochain si le Tournoi a lieu, c’est pour nous


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Non, juste vu le dernier match du XV. Bon c'est sympa qu'ils aient bien joué, mais je me demande quand même si je n'aurais pas préféré que l'Irlande prive l'Angleterre du titre ...


Les deux derniers matchs ont été assez épatants et que le XV de France batte le XV irlandais avec la manière suffit à mon bonheur (déjà, la victoire des Nippons contre ces mêmes Irlandais était une heureuse surprise). Les Anglais restent les meilleurs pour cette année, donc ça me paraît logique qu'ils l'emportent. Mais retrouver du jeu, de l'allant et des résultats, ça fait plaisir.

Par ailleurs, je trouve qu'il y a un petit problème italien, dans le tournoi.


----------



## v_kowal (13 Novembre 2020)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu mais la nouvelle compétition, l’Autumn Nations Cup, commence bien...


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2021)

Après la victoire du quinze masculin sur l'Italie, et en attendant la fin de la pandémie et la coupe du monde :


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2021)

Personnellement, j'ai bien aimé la victoire des Scots sur les Anglois à Twickenham dimanche dernier


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai bien aimé la victoire des Scots sur les Anglois à Twickenham dimanche dernier


Tu m’étonnes !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2021)

Ben toujours pas impressionnants les Anglois, même face à l'Italie.


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2021)

Encore que leur essai en vol planė était impressionnant


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2021)

Tout à fait. Et à part, ça pas grand-chose.


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

Outch, ils m’ont fait peur les Irlandais !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2021)

Oui, ça s'est joué à pas grand-chose. 
Le carton jaune en première mi-temps m'a semblé sévère.


----------



## v_kowal (24 Février 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai bien aimé la victoire des Scots sur les Anglois à Twickenham dimanche dernier


Pareillement. L’Ecosse et la France ont les jeux les moins stéréotypés, ça promet dimanche même si on va peut-être avoir un équipe B alignée chez nous :/


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2021)

Six Nations : France-Ecosse officiellement reporté


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2021)

Rugby - Coupe du monde 2023 : France-All Blacks en ouverture


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2021)

Rien de tel pour se mettre dans le bain !


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2021)

Les Gallois sont des petits filous   Faudra s'en méfier !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)

Les bleus dans le top 3  
Une première depuis 10 Ans


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2021)

Leur côté filou, ça me fait un peu penser aux anglois, style marquer un essai suite à une interception contre le cours du jeu.
La victoire des Gallois n'arrange pas forcément les affaires des bleus, mais une défaite des anglois fait tjrs plaisir


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> contre le cours du jeu.


Pas vraiment. Contre des rosbifs aux semelles de plomb, et surtout deux fois de suite. Et quand on voit la facilité avec laquelle les bleus deviennent fébriles, ça sent pas bon.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2021)

Très critiqué, l’arbitre français M. Gaüzère a reconnu ses erreurs lors de Galles-Angleterre


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas vraiment. Contre des rosbifs aux semelles de plomb, et surtout deux fois de suite. Et quand on voit la facilité avec laquelle les bleus deviennent fébriles, ça sent pas bon.



OTAR  

Je ne m'étais pas relu. "Contre le cours du jeu", c'était pour les anglois, pas pour les Gallois. 'cuzi.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Très critiqué, l’arbitre français M. Gaüzère a reconnu ses erreurs lors de Galles-Angleterre



Les anglois ne râlent pas qd l'arbitre est en leur faveur...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)

Six Nations : France-Ecosse reporté au vendredi 26 mars ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2021)

C’est parti pour le Crunch. Allez France !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2021)

Y’avait un os dans le rosbif.  

24-20

Dommage.

Sinon, le match le plus plaisant du quinze de France que j’ai vu depuis de longues années.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2021)

D'accord sur la qualité du match.
Mais cochons de rosbifs quand même !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2021)

Quelles plaies ces Anglois


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2021)

Coriace le Gallois.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

P'tain cette fin de match !  
Bravo les gars


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2021)

ÉnOrme ! 

C'était beau. C'était fou. C'était grand.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2021)

Au moment du carton rouge et des essais refusés, je me suis dit que c'était plié pour les Gallois. Et bin non, quel match !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2021)

Allez, on se prépare pour ce soir


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2021)

Yep ! La bière est au frais.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Otez-moi d'un doute. C'est autorisé, maintenant, les passages à vide ? J'ai l'impression que les petits les multiplient.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2021)

Pfff !

Avant de penser à marquer quatre essais pour gagner le Tournois, il fallait penser à gagner le match.

Bon. Sur le déroulement du match, et sur l’ensemble du tournoi, la France est à sa place.

Belle équipe d’Écosse. Elle a su par moment m’enflammer. Et puis, eux, ils ont battu les rosbifs à Twickenham.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2021)

Mais quelle malheureuse bourde de Dulin à la fin 
Et les écossais, vraiment beau match.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais quelle malheureuse bourde de Dulin à la fin
> Et les écossais, vraiment beau match.


On est d'accord, moi aussi sur le moment je n'ai pas compris. D'un autre côté va savoir ce qu'il se passe dans sa tête à ce moment la. Veut-il tenter le quatrième essai ? a-t-il peur de se faire contrer s'il botte en touche ? Il a fait ce qui s'est révélé être le mauvais choix, tant pis.


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2021)

6 nations féminines, France-Galles, 15mn de jeu, 3 essais à zéro pour les bleues.    
Ca joue bien, mais faudrait pas croire que c'est gagné pour autant


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2021)

6 nations féminines, Irlande-France, 10 première minutes à sauver les meubles, et 3 essais dans les 10 suivantes.
Victoire 56-15, mais laisse un gout d'inachevé. Beaucoup de ballons vendangés malgré une équipe d'Irlande combative mais pas vraiment au niveau. C'est pas comme ça qu'elle vont taper les rosbifs.
Et un magnifique côté fermé à 71'


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas comme ça qu'elle vont taper les rosbifs.



P'têt ben. Mais tant qu'il s'agit de taper les Anglois, ça doit motiver non ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2021)

Demain, La Rochelle - Toulouse, coupe d'Europe..


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2021)

Et Pervers Pépère, il est dans quelle équipe ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2021)

La Rochelle, bien sûr !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2021)

France 40 - 25 Nouvelle-Zélande


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2021)

J'ai vu ça. Un beau match. Et puis battre les Black !!


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2021)

Du pur délire !!! 
Fantastiques les gars


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Novembre 2021)

Et les filles alors


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Du pur délire !!!
> Fantastiques les gars


On est d'accord. Par contre qu'on pende par les c..lles le réalisateur TV, qui nous montre quinze fois de suite l'essai, magnifique au demeurant, de Penaud à la 68ème mais oublie de nous faire un ralenti sur l'interception qui amène l'essai et qui est la vraie action intéressante à ce moment.


nicomarcos a dit:


> Et les filles alors


En ben les filles ont fait mieux que les garçons parce qu'elles ont battu les Black Ferns deux fois, elles . Et la aussi honte aux journalistes qui ne leur rendent pas justice à la mesure de leur talent.


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et la aussi honte aux journalistes


Entièrement d'accord, elles méritent plus de la part de la presse, c'est un régal de les voir jouer


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord, elles méritent plus de la part de la presse, c'est un régal de les voir jouer


Autant je me suis habitué au football féminin, autant le rugby non, ça ne passe pas.

Pourtant, l'idée de femmes qui se battent dans la boue ça devrait le faire... mais pas moyen.


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2022)

Bon, ben vont pas être faciles à prendre les irlandais, surtout quand on voit comment ils ont encore la gniaque pendant les arrêts de jeu alors qu'ils mènent 29-7.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2022)

Voici le whatsapp que j'ai envoyé à mes cousins Italiens ce matin  






je suis trop fort !


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2022)

Attendons de voir ce que tu enverras à tes cousins irlandais...


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Attendons de voir ce que tu enverras à tes cousins irlandais...


Ué, je viens de regarder France-Italie en replay, les mangeurs de grenouilles ont intérêt à se sortir un peu plus les doigts samedi prochain s'ils veulent battre les buveurs de Guiness.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2022)

Certes.
En attendant, ça fait tjrs plaisir de voir les anglais se faire battre   Bravo aux Scots.


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes.
> En attendant, ça fait tjrs plaisir de voir les anglais se faire battre   Bravo aux Scots.


T'as toujours pas digéré Trafalgar ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2022)

Nan, Crécy et Azincourt


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Février 2022)

Les anglais sont aux français en rugby ce que sont les parisiens aux marseillais en foot.
On ne sait même plus pourquoi on ne les aime pas, c’est dans les gênes  

J’étais ravi d’apprendre le résultat de l'Écosse  sans avoir vu le match.
Ça m’a égayé ma journée.


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2022)

Paris-Marseille au foot ça a été monté de toutes pièces. Par contre avec les rosbifs on a un lourd contentieux, comme cité : Crécy, Azincourt, Jeanne d'Arc, Trafalgar, sans parler de Mers-El-Kébir et Dunkerque


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> sans parler de Mers-El-Kébir et Dunkerque


Si c'est pour ressortir les clichés de la propagande vichyste, effectivement, mieux ne vaut pas en parler.

T'as oublié Poitiers (1356) : un roi de France prisonnier, une rançon colossale, des emmerdes à n'en plus finir (Jacquerie).

Aboukir (1798). C'est bien aussi Aboukir. La flotte française cueillie au mouillage, l'expédition d’Égypte coupée de ses bases.

Qu'est-ce qu'on se marre avec les gotons !


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2022)

Ajoutons Fachoda aussi, allez !


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2022)

Outch, ils m'ont fait peur la. Merci au pied de Jaminet (et aux Irlandais qui nous ont offert ces pénalités). 
Et étonné du choix de la pénaltouche par Ryan en fin de match, en un sens ça nous a peut-être sauvés.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2022)

Y a eu une petite molle des français durant le moitié de la 2e mi-temps, et les IRL ont su en profiter, la trouille...
Y a eu un coup d'arrière train d'un irlandais d'obstruction sur un FR, j'ai pas compris la pénalité pour les IRL qui a suivi...
Heureusement les FR se sont ressaisis, belle fin de match...
PS : chuis pas un pro du rugby à la télé, ça se voit ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2022)

Non, on y voit rien !
Moi également, je ne suis pas un pro. Je ne connais même pas toutes les règles. Mais autant le foot me débecte, autant j'aime le rugby


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Non, on y voit rien !
> Moi également, je ne suis pas un pro. Je ne connais même pas toutes les règles. Mais autant le foot me débecte, autant j'aime le rugby


T'as bien raison : au rugby on joue avec un ballon !


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2022)

Beau match. Des écossais volontaires mais fébriles, des français au top et parfois chanceux - Le décalage au pied de N'Tamack sur Penaud en fin de match aurait pu se terminer en touche plutôt qu'en essai.
Et bravo-merci au réalisateur qui nous offre des plans larges vus de derrière les poteaux de toute action menant à un essai, ce qui permet d'apprécier le travail d'équipe, plutôt que le seul aplatissement du ballon quinze fois de suite en gros plan et en accéléré sous tous les angles - on le sait que c'est aplati !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2022)

Oui, match très sympa à regarder.
Les écossais m'ont fait penser aux français d'il y a qq années : de la volonté mais trop de fautes.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2022)

J'ai regardé l'italie hier. Quelle raclée !!


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai regardé l'italie hier. Quelle raclée !!


Ben déjà qu'à quinze ils ont du mal, alors à treize pendant une mi-temps et demi, tu m'étonnes ! Les irlandais n'ont pas eu à forcer leur talent.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2022)

Hier, France-Pays de Galles, faut qu'on m'explique : il y a eu un nombre important de mêlées alors que dans ma mémoire, contre l'Irlande, il n'y en a presque pas eu... (???) C'est quoi la règle ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2022)

De base, toujours quand il y a en avant. Mais pas que, dans la règle on parle de 'faute mineure', donc plus ou moins à l'appréciation de l'arbitre, qui peut laisser jouer ou pas. Or il y a eu pas mal de fautes de mains ce coup-ci.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2022)

Mais contre l'Irlande ce sont les "tirs au but" qui ont été nombreux, pour quel genre de faute ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2022)

Des fautes considérées comme plus graves, en général des hors-jeu, talonnage à la main, ballon non libéré dans un ruck, etc...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2022)

Alors vos pronostics ? On va droit vers le grand schlem  ?
moi je pense que oui.


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Mars 2022)

je l'espère pour eux, ils ont l'équipe pour, mais franchement, ça n'a pas d'importance, moi je veux une coupe du monde


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Alors vos pronostics ? On va droit vers le grand schlem  ?
> moi je pense que oui.


Je ne fais jamais de pronostics, surtout contre les rosbifs qui sont retors comme pas un. 
Et puis ces histoires de grand chelem, même si les bleus le méritent, c'est surtout un truc de journalistes, yaka voir comment ils en parlent dès avant le premier match. On a eu droit à un superbe spectacle jusqu'à maintenant, pourvu que ça dure. Il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas pris autant de plaisir à regarder des matchs, et je parle du jeu. La victoire c'est la cerise sur le gâteau.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas pris autant de plaisir à regarder des matchs, et je parle du jeu.


J'ai dû le sentir venir, j'y connais pas grand chose mais j'apprécie...
Faut dire que les piliers de bistrot en face chez moi, aficionados de La Rochelle en parlaient la bave aux lèvres.
Donc je regarde et c'est pas mal...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2022)

Je suis un peu comme toi. Un ami Lotois, Rugbyman, m'avait dis tu sais c'est compliqué le Rugby, il y a plus de 400 règles.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2022)

c'est un peu tard mais bon... J'ai fait le ical pour ce tournoi. je sais pas si le partage marchera.

Ah bin non ça marche pas. je sais pas le partager...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne fais jamais de pronostics, surtout contre les rosbifs qui sont retors comme pas un.



Cépafo. 
Vivement samedi pour une belle victoire contre les Anglois.


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne fais jamais de pronostics, surtout contre les rosbifs qui sont retors comme pas un.
> Et puis ces histoires de grand chelem, même si les bleus le méritent, c'est surtout un truc de journalistes, yaka voir comment ils en parlent dès avant le premier match. On a eu droit à un superbe spectacle jusqu'à maintenant, pourvu que ça dure. Il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas pris autant de plaisir à regarder des matchs, et je parle du jeu. La victoire c'est la cerise sur le gâteau.


Ah oui !

 Depuis des années le XV de France était plutôt désorienté (le point le plus bas doit être la défaite [62-13] contre la Nouvelle Zélande pendant la coupe du monde 2015) avec un manque terrible de confiance. Et là, on a une équipe qui ose, joue bien techniquement et tactiquement et n’a plus peur de perdre. Autant elle perdait souvent dans le dernier quart d’heure, autant elle est capable aujourd’hui de l’emporter avec panache au-delà des 80 minutes.
Certes la victoire est la cerise sur le gâteau, mais sans victoires on ne peut pas jouer comme ça. Maintenant il faut rester dans la confiance et ne pas aller vers la suffisance ou l’auto-satisfaction : la coupe du monde est encore loin.

En tout cas, tous ces jeunes gens jouent un rugby épatant.

PS : on n’oubliera pas de féliciter l’équipe d’encadrement qui a su renflouer le navire en perdition.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2022)

J'ai regardé France - Angleterre.
C'était bien !


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai regardé France - Angleterre.
> C'était bien !


Et ce coup la t'as tout compris ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et ce coup la t'as tout compris ?


Un peu plus


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2022)

Montjoie, Saint-Denis, les Anglois sont battus !!!
Bravo


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2022)

Avec la manière, malgré une certaine fébrilité. Et l’essai anglais était vraiment bien aussi. 
Match très correct (et (il me semble) réaction vraiment sympa de Ben Youngs à la fin, qui félicite Antoine Dupont).
On peut souligner tous les gestes défensifs remarquables (Fickou, en plus de marquer un essai, a plaqué et récupéré des ballons ou des pénalités avec une efficacité épatante). Mais c’est évidemment les moments d’attaque qui sont vraiment formidables : il se dégage une énergie et un dynamisme qu’on n'espérait plus.
Donc bravo à tout le monde, des joueurs jusqu’au staff (et réciproquement).

À part ça, la journée a été particulièrement plaisante avec la victoire de l’Italie à Cardiff : ils ont très bien joué, ces Italiens, et le dernier essai répond magnifiquement à celui de Josh Adams. 
Décidément, une belle journée de rugby.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2022)

Pas mieux. Les gallois m'ont fait l'impression d'y aller la fleur au fusil sur le mode 'ce ne sont que les italiens et on est à domicile', parce que franchement ils peuvent faire mieux côté jeu.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2022)

c'était un magnifique tournoi


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2022)

Mais où est le trophée ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2022)

6 nations féminin, belle victoire des bleues sur l'Italie, mais des maladresses et beaucoup de faiblesse en touche. 
Côté amélioration encore, le réal devrait regarder ce qu'il diffuse, c'est une horreur, notamment lors des replays des essais. On veut des plans larges en hauteur et de face pour apprécier l'action dans sa globalité nom de d..., c'est pourtant pas compliqué. A côté de ça on a droit a des gros plans où on ne voit rien sinon que c'est aplati, comme si on ne le savait pas.

Gros carton des rosbifs en Ecosse, va falloir serrer les rangs .


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2022)

Oui, belle entrée de tournoi.



Montjoie, Saint-Denis ! Sus aux Angloises !


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2022)

yaka fokvou

Facile à dire vu du banc de touche.


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Mai 2022)

surtout qu'elles ont fait un très beau tournoi, et n'ont pas démérité face aux anglaises.
leur coller 2 essais alors qu'elles mettaient des pilules aux autres équipes.
on parle de la meilleure équipe du monde actuellement.
bref, c'est pas les encourager et leur montrer son soutien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)

Rugby : les écologistes ont fait capoter le projet d'organisation des demi-finales du Top 14 à Lyon


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rugby : les écologistes ont fait capoter le projet d'organisation des demi-finales du Top 14 à Lyon


Ils préfèrent la natation en eau trouble.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2022)

La Rochelle contre Leinster hier... 
Bin dis-donc les cochons, que d'émotions !
Menés aux pénalités  ils passent 3 essais, et le dernier à la toute fin avec un bras qui roule le ballon jusqu'à la ligne 
La Rochelle 24, Leinster 21 dans les toutes dernières secondes... 
Vont-ils me faire aimer le rugby ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vont-ils me faire aimer le rugby ?


Comment ça, tu n'aimes pas déjà ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Comment ça, tu n'aimes pas déjà ?


Ça ne fait que peu de temps que j'apprécie, et encore pas tout.
Je commence à comprendre les règles même si je ne vois pas toujours les fautes, (merci les commentateurs sur le terrain qui, eux voient).
D'un autre côté c'est pas mal filmé.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2022)

Pourvou qu'ça doure (©Laetitia Ramolino)


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pourvou qu'ça doure (©Laetitia Ramolino)


Disons qu’être n°1 est agréable mais je crois que gagner la CdM l’an prochain est davantage l’objectif.

Cela étant, les Nippons ont été vaillants et leurs essais superbes. Le _Japanese flair_, disons.


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Disons qu’être n°1 est agréable mais je crois que gagner la CdM l’an prochain est davantage l’objectif.


C’était un peu le sens de mon post


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2022)

Si on veut voir un match un peu particulier, celui opposant le Chili aux Étazunis est assez croquignolet.
C’est presque du water-rugby ou du mud-rugby, disons. Avec un essai remarquable du demi d’ouverture chilien : quand faire des passes est risqué (il tombe des hallebardes) autant y aller tout seul.
Je salue le courage et la ténacité non seulement des joueurs mais aussi du public qui, stoïque, c’est pris des trombes d’eau pendant tout le match.

Dans un autre genre, il y a la victoire, sans doute historique (vu la folie dans le stade), de la Géorgie sur l’Italie. Plus de volonté et de puissance, chez les Géorgiens. Avec un public en ébulition et un speaker qui encourage son équipe (pas exactement fair-play mais bon…)

Enfin, je retire du résumé de Roumanie-Uruguay, avec des commentaires en roumain (enfin, je crois), qu’en roumain on parle de “plaquage”, “essai” etc. Comme chez nous.


----------



## Invité (16 Juillet 2022)

Ca doit faire moins longtemps qu'on joue au rugby en Roumanie qu'en France (nos ennemis historique quand même, bien avant les Allemands) et c'est une langue latine.
Ca parait assez logique de ce point de vue


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2022)

Finalement, les condors ont battu les aigles et le Chili participera à sa première coupe du monde de Rugby, en 2023.
Condorito viendra donc en France.


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2022)

France - NZ, 24-25
Magnifique match, on y a cru jusqu'au bout. 
"Il y a des défaites plus belles que certaines victoires" (Confucius - au moins !)
"Seule la victoire est jolie" (Michel Malinovski)

En tous cas bravo mesdames, et merci !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2022)

J'ai pas vu le match, j'étais en thalasso en Bretagne  . C'est frustrant cette défaite.


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2022)

C’est dur pour toutes les joueuses parce qu’elles ont bien joué mais la buteuse doit être encore plus frustrée.

D’autres matchs se sont soldés par un petit écart : France-Australie et Angleterre-Argentine (sur des scores inverses).
Les Français ont été un peu moyens mais ça a suffi (avec deux ou trois actions bien senties).

Et je suis particulièrement satisfait de voir que Michael Cheika a requinqué nos amis argentins, qui ont battu les Blacks, les Wallabies et les Anglois dans une même saison. Pas mal...


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2022)

Pas pu voir les deux derniers matchs, mais content de la victoire des bleues pour le bronze, et ravi de celle des black ferns contre la rose .


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2022)

Les trois meilleurs équipes ont pris les trois meilleures places, sans contestation possible.

À part ça, l’entraîneur australien aurait mieux fait de ne pas sous-estimer l’Italie qui a su profiter de l’occasion, malgré une déficience chronique au but. Cela fait plaisir pour nos voisins : bon pour le moral.


----------

